# Thread For Young Riders



## TwistedDreamz87

Please no bs in this thread lol, This is for all us young riders out there learning and ridin' and starting to live the lifestyle that is lowridin'.  

Older riders please feel free to post up your rides, give advice, shares experiences, or stories. Anything to keep us motivated. :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

im in this bitch now!!!!! :biggrin: hey cuz how do u make a link? yeah i know i should know this but im not the best with computers ya dig.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

IF YOUR LEARNING TO RIDE YOU MIGHT WANNA GET SOME TRAINING WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 23 2007, 08:11 PM~8374489
> *im in this bitch now!!!!! :biggrin: hey cuz how do u make a link? yeah i know i should know this but im not the best with computers ya dig.
> *


lol
when you right click and copy a website,example=when your posting look at the buttons below font, size and color, you'll see a button labeled 

http://, click that button and paste your link and press ok then you get to name it then press ok, its real simple


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whatever I can do to help you younger guys, let me know. uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 08:25 PM~8374616
> *Whatever I can do to help you younger guys, let me know. uffin:
> *


no problem


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 23 2007, 07:21 PM~8374574
> *lol
> when you right click and copy a website,example=when your posting look at the buttons below font, size and color, you'll see a button labeled
> 
> http://, click that button and paste your link and press ok then you get to name it then press ok, its real simple
> *


damn, i neverr knew it was that simple. thnks. just needed to know for future references


----------



## impress213

SO SINCE ITS FOR ALL YOUNGER RIDERS IM JOING YOU ALL WITH THIS TOPIC WE ALL NEED TO LEARN THE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING SO WHEN OUR CARS ARE DONE WILL ALL BE CRUSIN DOWN THE BLVD.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I respect you younger guys for finding interest and putting in the work and all the hardships that come along with the sacrifice it takes to build our cars. In a time where there are many distractions and other things you young people can be involved in, more so then ever, you choose Lowriding. Thatsvery respectable.

Lowriding is alot more than just building a car. It is truly a lifestyle you will find yourself involved in everyday. It's enough to keep you occupied and out of trouble in the streets. And if your not careful, which will happen sometimes automatically, you will go through problems. It is truly a learning experiance from the street.

I am not a craftsman but I can share my experiences with you and you can figure out whats good for you on your own. As far as building a car, I direct new Lowriders to this Hotrod article. It is a Hotrod article but it applies to any custom car buildup. It's direct, and real. It's for the guy that needs a realistic plan for himself...

http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html


----------



## KadillakKing

lil homie got his own car, and started his own post....That's what i'm talkin bout lil jedi... member take it slow and soak up as much knowledge as u can..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks impress, angel and alex.i appericate all of yalls input

here that article for everyone to see :thumbsup: 
Spend some time at car shows talking with the owners of cars similar to your dream car. Ask them how they built their cars, what they had professionally done, how much this or that cost and so on. 
Thoroughly researching which components you are going to use on your car will take a while because the compatibility of the pieces needs to be checked, prices need to be compared, the complexity of installation needs to be determined, professionals should be consulted on their preferences, and availability should be considered. Write everything in a notebook. This hot rodder put the notebook in a three-ring binder and the sketches and other photos in clear file holders for reference. Take notes on what the owners say about their build-up experiences, and take photos of the car for future reference. Maybe even take the owner’s name and phone number, if they are willing, so that you can call them with questions once you start your buildup. Hot rodders are usually happy to help out a fellow enthusiast.To keep things moving on the project, have the parts in hand when you need them. Besides a lack of money, not having parts when you need them is probably one of the biggest problems. Use your planning to order parts weeks before you will need them—it will keep the project moving.This scene shouldn’t occur until all of your homework has been completed. You should know exactly what components are going to be bolted to the car, when they’ll be bolted up and how. Without a clear plan, there is no way the car will end up a quality hot rod. Any car featured in Hot Rod was built off a very distinct plan because that is what it takes to end up with a tasteful ride.All hot rod enthusiasts, whether young or old, start off in the hobby by wanting a first car—a “dream” car. Dream cars can be anything from a daily-driven, corner-burning Mustang to a monster big-block-motivated ’69 Pro Touring Camaro. But all dream cars have one thing in common: the need to be hand-built. Installing aftermarket products and modifying factory components to build your first hot rod dream requires money (usually much more than you have laying around), time, fabrication skills and tools. And with all this wrapped up in it, you need to ensure the finished car is what you wanted in the first place. Listed here are some suggestions to help make sure your dream doesn’t become a nightmare.

Reality Strikes

First, write down a rough description of your dream car, then put that description through the reality-o-meter. If your dream is a full-on Pro Touring car, but you only have $5000 and very limited experience fabricating anything, you can’t build your dream car—at least not all of it—right now. The best compromise is to buy the body style you would eventually like to modify, do some basic work on it to make it a fun driver, and then start saving money for later modifications while you enjoy the car. Facing reality is difficult for many of us when dealing with our dreams, but it is key to guaranteeing you finish what you start. 

Throughout the planning of your buildup, constantly step back and ask yourself if you can realistically do what you want, financially or otherwise. If you can’t, then you need to compromise to keep the project moving.

Many Hot Rod readers ask what it takes to get their cars in the magazine. The staff usually looks for cars that were built to achieve a certain look or purpose, are assembled with attention to detail and have some originality to them. Just throwing a ton of money at a car doesn’t make it magazine quality. Having a plan will always help in the look and quality of the car, which is what we are looking for.



Ask Your Fellow Gearhead

Along with being realistic about the actual act of building the car, be sure your dream car is what you really want. If you think you want a ’32 roadster, go to some car shows and ask people who own them questions. Find out what they like or don’t like, what they would change if they were to build another car or any other information that might help you build your car. Take a camera with you and shoot as many overall and detail shots as possible. Place the photos in an album with the notes you took while speaking with the owners, and use it as a reference when you consider how you are going to build your car. 

You might find that, after talking with the owners of cars similar to yours, there are enough drawbacks (for instance, roadsters offer little protection from rain, cold or wind) for you to change your mind (and build a coupe). Either way, you will learn about building these cars without spending big money. And car people always want to talk about building and driving their cars. Sounds like time well spent, right?

Plans For The Future

Once you have determined exactly what you want to build, make a plan detailing everything you intend to do to your car—and stick to it. You need to put together a realistic parts list, determine installation requirements, lay out a budget, write up a time frame with goals to keep your project on track, and then accept that your buildup will require possibly years of hard work and dedication to see it through to completion. 

Even if you are doing a basic buildup, get used to doing all the planning and reality checks so that when you step up in complexity, the planning and execution will seem routine. Any professional builder worth his price works off a very distinct plan, and so should you. It’s the only way to ensure a quality product in the end. 

Does this sound like fun? Building a hot rod is and isn’t fun. There are many setbacks along the road to finishing your car but, if you are dedicated, it can bring you great pleasure. Just ask any hot rodder who has built a car if he or she likes playing with it, and the smile on their face should tell the story.

Write It Down!

Too often, people jump into a project with unrealistic goals. If you have thoroughly researched what you are going to build and how, the actual building of the car should be free of big surprises. Other than the photos, which should be in a photo album, all of the research you do should be recorded in a spiral-bound or three-ring notebook so you can easily refer to the information (notes on little pieces of paper get lost). Once you settle on a type of dream car, research where to get the needed parts, what they cost new, if you can buy them used (from swap meets, buddies or racers), what a professional would charge to install the parts and more. The listing of the parts should be broken down into categories that include the chassis and suspension, drivetrain, interior, exterior and miscellaneous areas of the car. For each category, list a description of the part, the part number, the supplier, the price and the quantity required. Each category should have space to write down what will be required to have the parts installed. 



This shouldn’t have to be said, but have all your general research done before you buy and cut up a car! The wrenches shouldn’t start flying until you have every facet of the buildup determined.

Money Matters—an Example

For instance, if you plan to build an old-style Pro Street car, first find out which products you will need to buy and install to get the chassis built. Let’s say your round-figure budget to Pro Street a Camaro is under $10,000, including the cost of the car. But you find out the frame section, subframe connectors, six-point cage, narrowed rearend, new rear-suspension pieces, wheels and tires needed for that “Pro” look cost about $4500 plus $2500 for installation. After doing this research, you may determine that the expense of giving your car that Pro Street look eats up most of the budget you have allotted for the total car buildup. 

If this happens, you need to make a compromise. You could freshen up the drivetrain already in the car and use it, hold off on the changes so that you can save up some more money, or make a change in direction. Probably the best way to go is to use the money you have to buy a clean car, and then install a rebuilt engine, new suspension pieces and new wheels and tires to make the car a clean and fun driver until you save the money and learn the skills required to build a Pro Streeter. If you spend $5000 to build your driver, bank the other $5000 and save $3500 each year for the next three years, you would have $15,500 after the third year to go on to the next stage. 

For most of us, saving money for three years seems extremely difficult. But this is the only way to guarantee your car will be finished if you are working with limited funds. Money is the number-one limiting factor in completing a project on time with quality results. Often, money gets tight, and in order to finish the car many compromises are made. Remember, when this car is finished you will want to proudly show it to friends and maybe get it in a magazine.

Time Management

The second big problem with many long-term projects is just that—the long hours and tons of work required to get the car on the road. It is easy to burn out on a project when, after working for a year, you may only have the basic chassis work done. And even if you don’t burn out, your family or spouse may lose patience when it seems like no progress is being made on the car and you never spend any time together.

To avoid burning out over the course of a project, develop a time frame with goals so that you can chart your progress. Ask car builders their opinions on how long certain procedures should take, and then add in more time in proportion to your lack of experience with the task. 

Break the work down into the same categories that were used in making the parts list, so as you finish each category there is a definite sense of accomplishment.



If you need to have professional work done, like welding or paint, find out when your car can be brought in for work, and build this into your schedule. You will probably want to have certain tasks done before the work is performed on your car, and there is probably other work that shouldn’t be done until after the professional work is completed. Ask the people performing the work what stage of completion they would like the car to be in.

The advantage to using the same categories in the scheduling of the work as in the parts list is that the pieces needed to be assembled are easily cross-referenced with the work to be done. Not having the parts in hand when the work needs to be done is the main reason a project grinds to a halt (next to lack of funds), so it is critical the parts are in hand when the time comes to install them.

Basically, you need to be professional in your approach to building a car. If you just start on it one day and make major decisions as you go, the car will look like it. If you are going to spend the time and money, why not make sure it goes toward something that looks and runs good when you’re done. Have a plan, and stick to it.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I will use that write it down idea and make a good notebook or something 

but come on, i know there more younger riders out there, sixtreyimpala has a clean 63 and raidersequal has a nice caddy, theres more than that tho.


----------



## fundimotorsports

I see you cut enough grass around town to get a car.. :biggrin: 


Putting your owne money and time makes it so much better.. Just do not go credit crazy. I did and lost my first car. I had to have the hammers / all rockford / hood done /changed to sum wires / and still doing more.. dad got mad and repoed my 94 hyndia. took it to the dealer to teach me a lesson. At the lot one of my so called boys took evrything off. So i was stuck with / no car ( I liked ) / And bad credit from western auto and a bank. I learned its better to work a extra dollar and just cash up after your bills and schooling is done..  

dad still preaches to me. But to this day I might not be all done up. But I can say i owne no one. and my House / kids / and wife enjoy life.. even in a primed out expo.. Thats paids in full. so it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!



And freinds will really show up when you get your ride. Now that I look back. i was doing the driving . but gas was only 98 cents and you could at least go to lunch and get $5 worth of gas with mom/pop lunch money rations.. :biggrin: 
but hopefully I will see you 2 at least at next years Lowrider show.. And kid i will be down there for my BDay .. Dustin I am always lurking around the D. Fletcho's pad & Juniors shop.  


NC cook off and 4x4 jambalia at my house soon.. J'ville will be in the house , and so will Durhom.. 200 plus acres and a privette lake to fish and tear up on wheelers , trucks , and work on rides while food is being cooked. all you have to do is show up.. last year had peaple on my floor till Sunday morning and members walking down the street with no cloths on yelling. ya . them boys got tore up after 7pm or so... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2007, 08:47 AM~8378085
> *I see you cut enough grass around town to get a car.. :biggrin:
> Putting your owne money and time makes it so much better.. Just do not go credit crazy. I did and lost my first car. I had to have the hammers / all rockford / hood done /changed to sum wires / and still doing more.. dad got mad and repoed my 94 hyndia. took it to the dealer to teach me a lesson. At the lot one of my so called boys took evrything off. So i was stuck with  / no car ( I liked ) / And bad credit from western auto and a bank. I learned its better to work a extra dollar and just cash up after your bills and schooling is done..
> 
> dad still preaches to me. But to this day I might not be all done up. But I can say i owne no one. and my House / kids / and wife enjoy life.. even in a primed out expo.. Thats paids in full. so it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And freinds will really show up when you get your ride. Now that I look back. i was doing the driving . but gas was only 98 cents and you could at least go to lunch and get $5 worth of gas with mom/pop  lunch money rations..  :biggrin:
> but hopefully I will see you 2 at least at next years Lowrider show.. And kid i will be down there for my BDay .. Dustin I am always lurking around the D. Fletcho's  pad & Juniors shop.
> NC cook off and 4x4 jambalia at my house soon.. J'ville will be in the house , and so will Durhom.. 200 plus acres and a privette lake to fish and tear up on wheelers  , trucks , and work on rides while food is being cooked. all you have to do is show up.. last year had peaple on my floor till Sunday morning and members walking down the street with no cloths on yelling. ya . them boys got tore up after 7pm or so... :biggrin:
> *


bwhahahhahahhahahahah

thanks fundi, gimme directions and info on the party and i'll talk to my parents


----------



## OGJordan

One of the best things I can tell you (especially where there's any kind of bad weather) I to buy a beater to drive on daily tasks and when there's nasty weather. I know you think it's $1000 or $3000 or whatever you could put in your lowrider, but it's a great investment. 


Also remember, if someone sees your car dirty, in primer, half apart, wrecked, whatever driving down the road; they'll always remember it at it's worst.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8378522
> *One of the best things I can tell you (especially where there's any kind of bad weather) I to buy a beater to drive on daily tasks and when there's nasty weather.  I know you think it's $1000 or $3000 or whatever you could put in your lowrider, but it's a great investment.
> Also remember, if someone sees your car dirty, in primer, half apart, wrecked, whatever driving down the road; they'll always remember it at it's worst.
> *


thanks for the advice


----------



## E

Always still focus, have a positive outlook. It might get rought somewhere along the path that you guys are going down but know that your strong enough not to quit. God bless you guy's.


----------



## fundimotorsports

There will always be haters too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It ain't the car . I know sum ****** ass *****'s that have them big ass rims / suv's /and imports . But as soon as they step out . You can see it in there out put on life.. :uh: I'm more cool with the guys that are willing to ride what every as long as it's theirs and payed for.. You got to put in work to get my respect.  i know you too so you guys are cool.. hahahhahaa

Also don't be like those peeps that step out and some one ask you a ? and all you can do is have a dumb look on your face or say. I had it done.. :thumbsdown: Even if you had help, know what you have . I hate the rich kids at shows. all they know is hit the swith or turn the radio up.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

got damn, imma sleep for a few hours and this fuckin topic has like a bazillion new posts! thanks for everyones inputs. it's good to have older riders to go to when ur having problems and need advice uffin: oh yeah, it's like fundi said. i would rather do my own shit rather than someone doin it for me. that way i learn more, i know whats in my car, and if/when i got a problem i can fix it myself instead of paying for parts and labor, i just have to pay for parts :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter

Its easy, in lowriding the law of the streets apply Treat people the way you want to be treated


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2007, 08:47 AM~8378085
> *I see you cut enough grass around town to get a car.. :biggrin:
> Putting your owne money and time makes it so much better.. Just do not go credit crazy. I did and lost my first car. I had to have the hammers / all rockford / hood done /changed to sum wires / and still doing more.. dad got mad and repoed my 94 hyndia. took it to the dealer to teach me a lesson. At the lot one of my so called boys took evrything off. So i was stuck with  / no car ( I liked ) / And bad credit from western auto and a bank. I learned its better to work a extra dollar and just cash up after your bills and schooling is done..
> 
> dad still preaches to me. But to this day I might not be all done up. But I can say i owne no one. and my House / kids / and wife enjoy life.. even in a primed out expo.. Thats paids in full. so it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!And freinds will really show up when you get your ride. Now that I look back. i was doing the driving . but gas was only 98 cents and you could at least go to lunch and get $5 worth of gas with mom/pop  lunch money rations..  :biggrin:
> but hopefully I will see you 2 at least at next years Lowrider show.. And kid i will be down there for my BDay .. Dustin I am always lurking around the D. Fletcho's  pad & Juniors shop.
> NC cook off and 4x4 jambalia at my house soon.. J'ville will be in the house , and so will Durhom.. 200 plus acres and a privette lake to fish and tear up on wheelers  , trucks , and work on rides while food is being cooked. all you have to do is show up.. last year had peaple on my floor till Sunday morning and members walking down the street with no cloths on yelling. ya . them boys got tore up after 7pm or so... :biggrin:
> *



THAT THERE IS SO TRUE HAPPENED TO ME AT 18, LUCKILY DEBT FREE BUT I CAN'T SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THAT! THATS THE WORST WAY TO GO, TRY TO MAKE SURE ALL YOUR STUFF IS PAID WITHOUT ANY DEBT, THATS MY ADVICE AND .02CENTS. ITS GOOD TO HEAR ALL THESE YOUNGSTERS WANTING TO SUCCEED AND BUILD THEIR RIDES, THATS WHAT WE NED MORE OF POSITIVE, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY BOYS CHOOSE, WEATHER IT BE BUILDING A LO LO OR HOPPER OR EVEN JUST GOING TO COLLEGE, ITS ONLY 5 YEARS FROM NOW! BUT IT COMES QUICK.. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE FUTURE RIDERS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 AM~8379230
> *THAT THERE IS SO TRUE HAPPENED TO ME AT 18, LUCKILY DEBT FREE BUT I CAN'T SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THAT! THATS THE WORST WAY TO GO, TRY TO MAKE SURE ALL YOUR STUFF IS PAID WITHOUT ANY DEBT, THATS MY ADVICE AND .02CENTS.  ITS GOOD TO HEAR ALL THESE YOUNGSTERS WANTING TO SUCCEED AND BUILD THEIR RIDES, THATS WHAT WE NED MORE OF POSITIVE, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY BOYS CHOOSE, WEATHER IT BE BUILDING A LO LO OR HOPPER OR EVEN JUST GOING TO COLLEGE, ITS ONLY 5 YEARS FROM NOW! BUT IT COMES QUICK.. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE FUTURE RIDERS
> *


 Long time no see.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Stay in school. Then go to college. Don't make your car your life. If not careful, it will consume your time and not allow you to make moves to set your self up for the future, unless you want to work on cars.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2007, 11:48 AM~8379311
> *Long time no see.. :biggrin:
> *


IM AROUND JUST BEEN SUPER BUSY, WITH WORK AND BOYS ARE IN BASEBALL SO THAT TAKES UP OUR EVENINGS! AT PARK MON-SAT! :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Jul 24 2007, 10:55 AM~8379381
> *IM AROUND JUST BEEN SUPER BUSY, WITH WORK AND BOYS ARE IN BASEBALL SO THAT TAKES UP OUR EVENINGS! AT PARK MON-SAT! :uh:
> *


I got 5 (kids). And 3 gals that already tell me they want a car done up.. :uh: :biggrin: 


but ya a car and the opposite sex will consume you and can make you do dumb stuff.. Lucky my mom and dad knocked my block off up utill I got married and moved out. 

Now I get 3 timed about dumb buys for the trucks. Wife , mom calls during the day , and dad just stays quite and gives me that ***** please look.. You better have your bills payed.. :biggrin: 

My parents are great..


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

somebody post up pics of their rides :biggrin: i would, but all i got now i a 94 s-10 work truck :uh: :biggrin: but i'm workin on gettin a 6trey pretty soon (hopefully)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8379371
> *Stay in school. Then go to college. Don't make your car your life. If not careful, it will consume your time and not allow you to make moves to set your self up for the future, unless you want to work on cars.
> *


Oh no you didn't!! :angry: 

It will consume your time regardless. But it's not forever, you will have time to figure out your professional life. 

"Lowriding and luck is enough to save a man if his courage holds"

It saved me from the streets, school and so called "teachers" did not. Now that I've had time to Lowride and THINK..I can apply myself to school because I am ready inside myself. Also, since my car is almost finished, I don't have to bother with that responsibilty anymore.

Think about this...

We are always told to "follow your dreams" Many people do. It might be sports, being a pilot or whatever. Is Lowriding your dream? It's been for me for the last 20 years literally. Just now, Am I changing the dream a little now that I'm older and want a family.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2007, 11:59 AM~8379411
> *I got 5 (kids). And 3 gals that already tell  me they want a car done up.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> but ya a car and the opposite sex will consume you and can make you do dumb  stuff.. Lucky my mom and dad knocked my block off up utill I got married and moved out.
> 
> Now I get 3 timed about dumb buys for the trucks. Wife , mom calls during the day , and dad just stays quite and gives me that ***** please look.. You better have your bills payed.. :biggrin:
> 
> My parents are great..
> *


TRY BUYING A HOUSE ACROSS THE STREET FROM YOUR PARENTS, ITS OK SOME OF THE TIME, THE OTHER IS THERE ALWAYS UP IN YOUR BUSINESS :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Playboy206

uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol fundi
i will stay debt free, and stay smart

i plan on going to college for mechanics, 2 years at a community college then 2 years at a university,or become a cop.

thanks for the advice, now post your rides lol
heres mine


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2007, 10:31 AM~8379710
> *Oh no you didn't!! :angry:
> 
> It will consume your time regardless. But it's not forever, you will have time to figure out your professional life.
> 
> "Lowriding and luck is enough to save a man if his courage holds"
> 
> It saved me from the streets, school and so called "teachers" did not. Now that I've had time to Lowride and THINK..I can apply myself to school because I am ready inside myself. Also, since my car is almost finished, I don't have to bother with that responsibilty anymore.
> 
> Think about this...
> 
> We are always told to "follow your dreams" Many people do. It might be sports, being a pilot or whatever. Is Lowriding your dream? It's been for me for the last 20 years literally. Just now, Am I changing the dream a little now that I'm older and want a family.
> *


Oh Yes I did. :0 

Are you suggesting they should abandon or put off education for lowriding? The old saying "hustle now, play later" has some merit to it. I'm not saying these youngsters should not lowride, I'm saying they should not let it consume them to the point where they give up on college or other moves that will aid their career. 

In certain situations, lowriding can be beneficial to a youngster that is vulnerable or predisposed to leading a criminal life, but I would tend to think that most of these youngster are not in such a predicament where they can't focus on school. Even if they were in such predicaments, there are still loans available for youngster to get to college. I don't see harm in offering such advice. 

The way I see it is that if they work a bit harder when they are young, they can increase they're earning potential sooner in life, and then they can always live a better life. We're talking four years out of their life after high school, or maybe a lil longer if they can't get a good loan and need to work at the same time. I put together my ride throughout my schooling process. Its taken a lot longer, but its coming. Not saying this is the only way


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

great advice, ttt


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Stay in school homies... this is on the real. Society thinks that lowriding is just gang related and what not but lets show them that us riders are also intellegent and contributing member of society!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 24 2007, 05:29 PM~8381792
> *Stay in school homies... this is on the real. Society thinks that lowriding is just gang related and what not but lets show them that us riders are also intellegent and contributing member of society!
> *


damn straight


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 24 2007, 02:25 AM~8377402-->
> 
> 
> 
> I respect you younger guys for finding interest and putting in the work and all the hardships that come along with the sacrifice it takes to build our cars. In a time where there are many distractions and other things you young people can be involved in, more so then ever, you choose Lowriding. Thatsvery respectable.
> 
> Lowriding is alot more than just building a car. It is truly a lifestyle you will find yourself involved in everyday. It's enough to keep you occupied and out of trouble in the streets. And if your not careful, which will happen sometimes automatically, you will go through problems. It is truly a learning experiance from the street.
> 
> I am not a craftsman but I can share my experiences with you and you can figure out whats good for you on your own.  As far as building a car, I direct new Lowriders to this Hotrod article. It is a Hotrod article but it applies to any custom car buildup. It's direct, and real. It's for the guy that needs a realistic plan for himself...
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is some very good advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 09:04 AM~8378522
> *One of the best things I can tell you (especially where there's any kind of bad weather) I to buy a beater to drive on daily tasks and when there's nasty weather.  I know you think it's $1000 or $3000 or whatever you could put in your lowrider, but it's a great investment.
> Also remember, if someone sees your car dirty, in primer, half apart, wrecked, whatever driving down the road; they'll always remember it at it's worst.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right. The first time you have a nice paint job, and you drive it everyday like i did on my 63 Impala, the weather will take a toll very fast. Then that is extra money you have to spend each year trying to fix that same problem.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-headhunter_@Jul 24 2007, 10:35 AM~8379216
> *Its easy, in lowriding the law of the streets apply Treat people the way you want to be treated
> *


WORD! Things can get very twisted very fast. Even when it comes to clubs. In the first club I was in, which I've only been in two, but they had a bad wrap. They used to bad mouth other people's rides etc, and they hated on me for being in the club, but once they got to know me things changed for the better. then I got out do to many cercomstances like they bad mouthing they did.



Now for my own advice. Take critism. You may feel that some people are hateing but listen to your elders. They maybe just trying to point you in the right direction when it comes to building a car. they have been through it before and they probly want you to learn from their mistakes. I have only built one lowrider done and now I'm starting on my second, and boy it will be the first to tell ya. If I had half the knowledge I do now when I built my Impala it would be sooooooooooooooo much nicer.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 24 2007, 05:42 PM~8381874
> *This is some very good advice
> He's right. The first time you have a nice paint job, and you drive it everyday like i did on my 63 Impala, the weather will take a toll very fast. Then that is extra money you have to spend each year trying to fix that same problem.
> WORD! Things can get very twisted very fast. Even when it comes to clubs. In the first club I was in, which I've only been in two, but they had a bad wrap. They used to bad mouth other people's rides etc, and they hated on me for being in the club, but once they got to know me things changed for the better. then I got out do to many cercomstances like they bad mouthing they did.
> Now for my own advice. Take critism. You may feel that some people are hateing but listen to your elders. They maybe just trying to point you in the right direction when it comes to building a car. they have been through it before and they probly want you to learn from their mistakes. I have only built one lowrider done and now I'm starting on my second, and boy it will be the first to tell ya. If I had half the knowledge I do now when I built my Impala it would be sooooooooooooooo much nicer.
> *


will do


----------



## 919ryder

all great advice! thanks for all you older riders for helping us younger riders out and giving us the heads up on problems we may encounter. it's good to be given tips and hints that i'm sure not all of you older riders had when you guys were first coming up. uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 24 2007, 06:07 PM~8382022
> *all great advice! thanks for all you older riders for helping us younger riders out and giving us the heads up on problems we may encounter. it's good to be given tips and hints that i'm sure not all of you older riders had when you guys were first coming up. uffin:
> *


couldnt have said it better myself  lol


----------



## Playboy206

:thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8382137
> *i know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!
> *


Not after 9pm on a school night.. :biggrin:


----------



## impress213

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8382137
> *i know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!
> *



DONT WORRY MAN IM HERE TO TRYING TO LIVE THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE MORE WILL COME OUT ONNCE THEY SEE THE TOPIC AND PEOPLE START TALKING BOUT IT


----------



## 919ryder

all young riders.....other than me, mike, and edgar (not sure how old u are edgar :biggrin come out of ur shell and jump on this topic. more people need to know about this!


----------



## 919ryder

damn, it's funny that the three new/young riders in this thread are all from North Carolina! damn, the future looks even better for lowriders in N.C. :biggrin:


----------



## impress213

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8383476
> *damn, it's funny that the three new/young riders in this thread are all from North Carolina! damn, the future looks even better for lowriders in N.C. :biggrin:
> *


HEY DUSTIN IM ONLY 20 BUT THIS IS MY FIRST BUILD UP OF MY CAR WHCH WILL BE MY CADDY MY BROTHER CARLOS GAVE ME A CUTLESS A COUPE YEARS BACK BUT I HAD TO SELL IT I HAD SOME ISSUES BUT THIS TIME MY CADDY WILL BE DONE UP RIGHT


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

I'm 17, i dont actually have any completed rides but i got an 85cutty, 1979 monte carlo (frame off) and a fourdoor 64. I 'll post pics later on.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 24 2007, 08:09 PM~8383642
> *HEY DUSTIN IM ONLY 20 BUT THIS IS MY FIRST BUILD UP OF MY CAR WHCH WILL BE MY CADDY MY BROTHER CARLOS GAVE ME A CUTLESS A COUPE YEARS BACK BUT I HAD TO SELL IT I HAD SOME ISSUES BUT THIS TIME MY CADDY WILL BE DONE UP RIGHT
> *


 i feel ya. yo if u ever need any help with anything just lemme know. i'm down w/ anything. i mean i'm no expert. i'm just learnin as i go. but i have helped out ur brother alot of times. my greatest achievement in life was when i saw that white caddy ur bro had hittin back bumper. i still cant believe i worked on that car. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 24 2007, 08:15 PM~8383736
> *I'm 17, i dont actually have any completed rides but i got an 85cutty, 1979 monte carlo (frame off) and a fourdoor 64. I 'll post pics later on.
> *


got damn, homie puttin it down. post up some pics of them rides :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

im 18 got a caddy <~~~ all thnx to the homies in chi-town helping me out idk what ill do with out u guys .. still havent meet nim one day :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 24 2007, 04:25 PM~8382137
> *i know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!
> *


yea fucker me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 24 2007, 01:54 PM~8380687
> *Oh Yes I did.  :0
> 
> Are you suggesting they should abandon or put off education for lowriding? The old saying "hustle now, play later" has some merit to it. I'm not saying these youngsters should not lowride, I'm saying they should not let it consume them to the point where they give up on college or other moves that will aid their career.
> 
> In certain situations, lowriding can be beneficial to a youngster that is vulnerable or predisposed to leading a criminal life, but I would tend to think that most of these youngster are not in such a predicament where they can't focus on school. Even if they were in such predicaments, there are still loans available for youngster to get to college. I don't see harm in offering such advice.
> 
> The way I see it is that if they work a bit harder when they are young, they can increase they're earning potential sooner in life, and then they can always live a better life. We're talking four years out of their life after high school, or maybe a lil longer if they can't get a good loan and need to work at the same time. I put together my ride throughout my schooling process. Its taken a lot longer, but its coming. Not saying this is the only way
> *


Oh no you didn't!   

Let's not confuse education with "schooling". Two entirely different things. In some cases, like mine, It was WAY MORE beneficial to Lowride than go to school. I hated school. I learned so much in the game that school would never teach me. To regret my path would be to regret being me. Never!

The saying "Hustle now, play later" also has nothing to do with school or a proffessional job or carreer. Thats street terminology used to motovate a muafucca to get off his ass, stop using his babys mamas and survive on his own...nothing more.

But you are right about what you said about the yungin's not being in a position wher their battling with penitentiary chances. I doubt they are too. I agree with you 100% on that. 


I can only speak on my experiances coming up. I couldint afford to stay in school so I had to stay in the streets so I can have some money to eat, get some bus fair and help mom and dad and take my girl to the movies and to Tams burgers. School wasin't doin' shit for me.

If you youngsters have the support from your folks, I think you should stay in school, and live with your family and build your car when you can. If your from the streets lookin' for a way out while flossin' a little, get your Lowride'on as soon as possible. Becuase look around in your hood..the ghetto. What are you homies doin' that ain't Lowriding? Mine were droppin' like flys or weren't doin' shit at all like some bums...fuck that, I got active the best way I knew how with what was available.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8385330
> *Oh no you didn't!
> 
> Let's not confuse education with "schooling". Two entirely different things. In some cases, like mine, It was WAY MORE  beneficial to Lowride than go to school. I hated school. I learned so much in the game that school would never teach me. To regret my path would be to regret being me. Never!
> 
> The saying "Hustle now, play later" also has nothing to do with school or a proffessional job or carreer. Thats street terminology used to motovate a muafucca  to get off his ass, stop using his babys mamas and survive on his own...nothing more.
> 
> But you are right about what you said about the yungin's not being in a position wher their battling with penitentiary chances. I doubt they are too. I agree with you 100% on that.
> I can only speak on my experiances coming up. I couldint afford to stay in school so I had to stay in the streets so I can have some money to eat, get some bus fair and help mom and dad and take my girl to the movies and to Tams burgers. School wasin't doin' shit for me.
> 
> If you youngsters have the support from your folks, I think you should stay in school, and live with your family and build your car when you can. If your from the streets lookin' for a way out while flossin' a little, get your Lowride'on as soon as possible. Becuase look around in your hood..the ghetto. What are you homies doin' that ain't Lowriding? Mine were droppin' like flys or weren't doin' shit at all like some bums...fuck that, I got active the best way I knew how with what was available.
> *


Well CF, I would tend to think that your life experiences are perhaps more of an extreme example than most youngsters. You would probably fall into a smaller demograph in comparison to most teenagers these days. I understand that a post high school education is not for everyone, and your circumstances didn't provide you with much avenues. But somewhere out there, there is a huge group of youngsters that are wired properly to succeed in obtaining an under graduate degree, or at least an AA. The problem is that there are not enough roll models or mentors showing them that such things are possible. So they naturally settle for a career that will have a lower earning potential. 

I myself had been somewhat discouraged from a post high school degree. I didn't really know what I wanted to be. After my dad passed away, I also helped my mom out. It was a combination of a few events and an epiphany I had one day that got me thinking about how I could change things. In my early 20s, I had figured I didn't give high school the proper attention it deserved and felt I was too old to do what I wanted in life. But then I realized that if I didn't make those moves then, when I would be in my late 40s, I'd look back and tell myself that I was still young and could have done what ever I wanted. So I tried. 

I wish I had someone that could have simplified my life choices and told me that things really aren't as hard or impossible as you think. You see, the problem with a lot capable youngsters is that they either don't see their potential, or they get fixated on things that really aren't that important in the big scheme of life. 

With all the hegemonic messages these days of bling, pimping, etc; a youngster that may be capable of great things, is still vulnerable and impressionable, and thus is more pre-disposed to fixating on these material things and ultimately settling for less. That is why its important for someone to tell them "look young brother and sister, a higher education is a lot more easier to obtain than you really think". If they want a lowrider, cool. Get one. But don't let it consume all your time to the extent that you can't plan your life out.

To make myself clear, what I speak of is not something that applies to everyone. There are people that are ultimately better suited for going into the work force straight from high school or are content without the post high school education. That is fine. But in my opinion, its a shame to see people not reach their full potential. Of course, the playing field is not level for all youngster. It's safe to say that youths coming from Woodland Hills may find less obstacles than youths in South Gate, but your neighborhood is not a dispositive factor in your future. If you want it bad enough, you'll get it. 

As for the "hustle now, play later" saying, I know its derived from the street, but sometimes urban slang may resonate better with the youth. I could sound like Beaver Cleaver's dad and tell them "a stitch in time saves nine". I do think that 'saying' applies to a career because IMO, I interpret it to mean that by busting your ass now, you can enjoy the fruits of your labor later. 

Ultimately, there needs to be more people out there giving proper guidance to these kids. Its scary as hell being a teenager and realizing that you do not know what you want to do in life. Its even worse when you don't test your potential. That's my .02 cents


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I write too much :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 25 2007, 02:23 AM~8385542
> *Well CF, I would tend to think that your life experiences are perhaps more of an extreme example than most youngsters. You would probably fall into a smaller demograph in comparison to most teenagers these days. I understand that a post high school education is not for everyone, and your circumstances didn't provide you with much avenues. But somewhere out there, there is a huge group of youngsters that are wired properly to succeed in obtaining an under graduate degree, or at least an AA. The problem is that there are not enough roll models or mentors showing them that such things are possible. So they naturally settle for a career that will have a lower earning potential.
> 
> I myself had been somewhat discouraged from a post high school degree. I didn't really know what I wanted to be. After my dad passed away, I also helped my mom out. It was a combination of a few events and an epiphany I had one day that got me thinking about how I could change things. In my early 20s, I had figured I didn't give high school the proper attention it deserved and felt I was too old to do what I wanted in life. But then I realized that if I didn't make those moves then, when I would be in my late 40s, I'd look back and tell myself that I was still young and could have done what ever I wanted. So I tried.
> 
> I wish I had someone that could have simplified my life choices and told me that things really aren't as hard or impossible as you think. You see, the problem with a lot capable youngsters is that they either don't see their potential, or they get fixated on things that really aren't that important in the big scheme of life.
> 
> With all the hegemonic messages these days of bling, pimping, etc; a youngster that may be capable of great things, is still vulnerable and impressionable, and thus is more pre-disposed to fixating on these material things and ultimately settling for less. That is why its important for someone to tell them "look young brother and sister, a higher education is a lot more easier to obtain than you really think". If they want a lowrider, cool. Get one. But don't let it consume all your time to the extent that you can't plan your life out.
> 
> To make myself clear, what I speak of is not something that applies to everyone. There are people that are ultimately better suited for going into the work force straight from high school or are content without the post high school education. That is fine. But in my opinion, its a shame to see people not reach their full potential. Of course, the playing field is not level for all youngster. It's safe to say that youths coming from Woodland Hills may find less obstacles than youths in South Gate, but your neighborhood is not a dispositive factor in your future. If you want it bad enough, you'll get it.
> 
> As for the "hustle now, play later" saying, I know its derived from the street, but sometimes urban slang may resonate better with the youth. I could sound like Beaver Cleaver's dad and tell them "a stitch in time saves nine". I do think that 'saying' applies to a career because IMO, I interpret it to mean that by busting your ass now, you can enjoy the fruits of your labor later.
> 
> Ultimately, there needs to be more people out there giving proper guidance to these kids. Its scary as hell being a teenager and realizing that you do not know what you want to do in life. Its even worse when you don't test your potential. That's my .02 cents
> *


I agree with what you wrote except the last paragraph.

Proper guidance is relative. I've had some of the best guidance from gangsters, pimps, prostitutes, drug addicts and dealers, murderers and cons and ex cons. Society in general will judge and damn such people.

Success is not a job and money either. Nor is it being happy. Happiness cannot be sustained. Success is being in permanent peace.

It's not scary realizing that you don't know what you wanna do. Thats called consciousness and consciousness in never "scary". Whats really scary is the pressure people put on you to hurry up and figure it out! 

Playa's do what they want, weenies do what they can homeboy. I ain't no weenie.


----------



## KadillakKing

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 25 2007, 02:02 AM~8385616
> *I agree with what you wrote except the last paragraph.
> 
> Proper guidance is relative. I've had some of the best guidance from gangsters, pimps, prostitutes, drug addicts and dealers, murderers and cons and ex cons. Society in general will judge and damn such people.
> 
> Success is not a job and money either. Nor is it being happy. Happiness cannot be sustained. Success is being in permanent peace.
> 
> It's not scary realizing that you don't know what you wanna do.  Thats called consciousness and consciousness in never "scary". Whats really scary is the pressure people put on you to hurry up and figure it out!
> 
> Playa's do what they want, weenies do what they can homeboy. I ain't no weenie.
> *


CF, this ain't about you. I'm not trying to indirectly infer this has anything to do with you bro. That being said, I don't want pressure to be on these kids, but on the same token, some could use some helpful advice (I interchange this word with guidance) in seeking what they ultimately want to become. I don't see how it is not scary being 18 and not being sure on what direction you want to take in life. Like I said, if a youngster has someone that can offer some insight or guidance, then it helps at this stage of life. As for a pimp, whore, and other sorts of "damned" people; we can learn lessons from everyone in life. IMO, I'd only take advice on how not to end up like them. I certainly wouldn't look to a junkie to give me advice on my career. 

I don't think there is a solid answer on what makes one succesful. Depends on who you ask. Without going off topic into a deep philosophical thought, IMO, it's not money. But in this day and age, it would almost be absurd to say that it don't help. Finances are a big problem these days. Its something that can easily add stress, destroy one and tear up families. That being said, its nice to minimize such hazards. If that makes one a weenie, oh well.  

Enough with this talk......your car getting painted or what?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8383476
> *damn, it's funny that the three new/young riders in this thread are all from North Carolina! damn, the future looks even better for lowriders in N.C. :biggrin:
> *


and you know this man! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 24 2007, 09:15 PM~8383736
> *I'm 17, i dont actually have any completed rides but i got an 85cutty, 1979 monte carlo (frame off) and a fourdoor 64. I 'll post pics later on.
> *


damn pimp, do your thing homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 PM~8384488
> *im 18 got a caddy <~~~ all thnx to the homies in chi-town helping me out idk what ill do with out u guys .. still havent meet nim one day  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

cf and fce make good points but i know where/what im doing in life, and i make good grades. Got a clean record, and i know school comes first, car second


----------



## 919ryder

i make good grades too. i just get easily distracted :biggrin: i gotta lot goin on in my brain.


----------



## 919ryder

i make good grades too. i just get easily distracted :biggrin: i gotta lot goin on in my brain.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 08:44 AM~8386429
> *i make good grades too. i just get easily distracted :biggrin: i gotta lot goin on in my brain.
> *


lol a lot of nothing :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

exactly :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 08:47 AM~8386451
> *exactly :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahhahaha


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Jul 25 2007, 07:44 AM~8386429-->
> 
> 
> 
> i make good grades too. i just get easily distracted :biggrin: i gotta lot goin on in my brain.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 07:45 AM~8386437
> *i make good grades too. i just get easily distracted :biggrin: i gotta lot goin on in my brain.
> *



you shure are.. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

got damn paople....post your rides!. naw, lemme chill out before i get my ass kicked :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 08:49 AM~8386464
> *got damn paople....post your rides!. naw, lemme chill out before i get my ass kicked :0  :roflmao:
> *


they will i posted mine lol


----------



## 919ryder

my bad, ment to say "people" but i just woke up....had a long night last night


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 25 2007, 07:48 AM~8386462
> *you shure are.. :biggrin:
> *


hahhahahahahaha idk why i keep double postin. my computer be playin tricks with my head. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 08:51 AM~8386475
> *my bad, ment to say "people" but i just woke up....had a long night last night
> *


lol shit i had a long ass night of sleepin


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## 919ryder

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## impress213

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 25 2007, 01:01 PM~8388786
> *ttt
> *


im having posting the pics of my caddy how do you post your pics or what website do u use


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 25 2007, 03:05 PM~8389253
> *im having posting the pics of my caddy how do you post your pics or what website do u use
> *


i use photobucket.com, just get an account and upload pics of it on there then after you upload it you'll see 4 links below your pics,copy the last one then paste them on here


----------



## 919ryder

cool, i been wonderin the saame question. whats every body been doin today. i been at my dads new shop. he got a grinder in there so i been workin on my skills :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 04:25 PM~8389836
> *cool, i been wonderin the saame question. whats every body been doin today. i been at my dads new shop. he got a grinder in there so i been workin on my skills :biggrin:
> *


lucky lol

i aint doing nothin, just waitin to hit auto zone on the weekend to get parts to tune my baby up with


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 25 2007, 04:46 AM~8385731
> *CF, this ain't about you. I'm not trying to indirectly infer this has anything to do with you bro. That being said, I don't want pressure to be on these kids, but on the same token, some could use some helpful advice (I interchange this word with guidance) in seeking what they ultimately want to become. I don't see how it is not scary being 18 and not being sure on what direction you want to take in life. Like I said, if a youngster has someone that can offer some insight or guidance, then it helps at this stage of life. As for a pimp, whore, and other sorts of "damned" people; we can learn lessons from everyone in life. IMO, I'd only take advice on how not to end up like them. I certainly wouldn't look to a junkie to give me advice on my career.
> 
> I don't think there is a solid answer on what makes one succesful. Depends on who you ask. Without going off topic into a deep philosophical thought, IMO, it's not money. But in this day and age, it would almost be absurd to say that it don't help. Finances are a big problem these days. Its something that can easily add stress, destroy one and tear up families. That being said, its nice to minimize such hazards. If that makes one a weenie, oh well.
> 
> Enough with this talk......your car getting painted or what?
> *


Nothing personal taken..we're homies.


Such hazards can be minimized with more love, not more money.

Their waiting on me as far as the paint...I'm just working' hard to get it done. Soon!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8389892
> *lucky lol
> 
> i aint doing nothin, just waitin to hit auto zone on the weekend to get parts to tune my baby up with
> *


 i heard that. hell yeah, one of my boys has a green regal w/ fresh paint and a continental kit. he's tryin to sell it. imma see how much he wants for it. if it's not too much i might cop that from him to have somethin to cruise in. i mean, the 6trey already has 1200 down on it, so it aint goin nowhere for now. uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 25 2007, 05:39 PM~8390298
> *i heard that. hell yeah, one of my boys has a green regal w/ fresh paint and a continental kit. he's tryin to sell it. imma see how much he wants for it. if it's not too much i might cop that from him to have somethin to cruise in. i mean, the 6trey already has 1200 down on it, so it aint goin nowhere for now. uffin:
> *


your call homie


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Well this is the very first car i ever owned...

1979 Monte Carlo

I dont have any good pics of the cutty yet but i'll be sure to get some and post them here.

And my Impalaalalalala

It needs work but its gonna be my next daily.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 25 2007, 05:56 PM~8390429
> *Well this is the very first car i ever owned...
> 
> 1979 Monte Carlo
> 
> I dont have any good pics of the cutty yet but i'll be sure to get some and post them here.
> 
> And my Impalaalalalala
> 
> It needs work but its gonna be my next daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro! i read your whole monte thread, your puttin it down for real!!! i wish i had the resources and skills you did, id be be all on my caddy  but all in due time


----------



## illholla

sup homies :wave:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 25 2007, 05:15 PM~8390519
> *damn bro! i read your whole monte thread, your puttin it down for real!!! i wish i had the resources and skills you did, id be be all on my caddy  but all in due time
> *


same here.....great job homie! much props :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 919ryder

yo, Metcho does ur monte still look the same?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Jul 25 2007, 08:23 PM~8391523
> *sup homies :wave:
> *


wut up mater


----------



## illholla

you got any work in on that lac yet?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Jul 26 2007, 09:03 AM~8395085
> *you got any work in on that lac yet?
> *


not yet, got very limited cash left, gunna start puttin new valve cover gaskets on it, hopefully


----------



## illholla

thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 24 2007, 11:41 PM~8385228
> *yea fucker me  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


me three!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

lowriderkid is ur caddy a 2door?? anymore pics of it?


----------



## six trey impala

i'll post a pic of my car...it's my 3rd car and my nicest i've had...first i had a 73 impala i picked up for 50 bucks it ran but like shit and needed the U-joint then i got my old 47 pickup...









NOW I GOT THE NEW LOVE OF MY LIFE MY 63 SS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 26 2007, 11:19 AM~8397062
> *NOW I GOT THE NEW LOVE OF MY LIFE MY 63 SS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lucky mofo :angry: 


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 26 2007, 12:44 PM~8397305
> *lucky mofo  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ur time will soon come grasshopper jus be patient...i was gonna get this LS monte before i knew about this car but waited and ended up getting the car i wanted.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol finally you came, nope itsa 4 door,needs alota work


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 26 2007, 12:54 PM~8397387
> *lol finally you came, nope itsa 4 door,needs alota work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn the chrome is shiney on that and the top looks new...it runs??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 26 2007, 02:47 PM~8397798
> *damn the chrome is shiney on that and the top looks new...it runs??
> *


yup chrome looks damn good, and the top is new, maybe brand new.

yeah it runs but theres alot of leaks and problems.


----------



## 919ryder

sup everybody


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 26 2007, 06:17 PM~8399674
> *sup everybody
> *


wut up man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 26 2007, 02:53 PM~8398426
> *yup chrome looks damn good, and the top is new, maybe brand new.
> 
> yeah it runs but theres alot of leaks and problems.
> *


that's all easy fixes...but all that shit adds up like gaskets belts and all the other shit...i still need to get mine running better i have all the shit but havent put it in...i got new cam and lifters,chrome air cleaner,chrome valve covers and timing chain cover i got a gear drive and alluminum intake and carb...hopefully it'll run better once i put it in...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 26 2007, 05:17 PM~8399674
> *sup everybody
> *


What's up homie...u got a low low?


----------



## impress213

WAZ UP GUYS JUST GOT OFF WORK LONG ASS DAY JUST GONNA KICK BACK AND RELAX SO HOW WAS EVERYBODYS DAY


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 26 2007, 06:49 PM~8400422
> *What's up homie...u got a low low?
> *


not yet. all i got now is a work truck. i had to get my ducks in a row. u know what i mean. i bought my 94 s-10 as a work truck so i could make money to buy a lowlow. i put down some money on this 6trey. as a matter of fact it looks just like ur's but it is a full blown project. so now i found a regal that i'm lookin at, but the dude wants waay too much for it. i dont know what imma do, but if i can get the guy to drop the price on that regal to about 3 g's....it's mine! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8401007
> *not yet. all i got now is a work truck. i had to get my ducks in a row. u know what i mean. i bought my 94 s-10 as a work truck so i could make money to buy a lowlow. i put down some money on this 6trey. as a matter of fact it looks just like ur's but it is a full blown project. so now i found a regal that i'm lookin at, but the dude wants waay too much for it. i dont know what imma do, but if i can get the guy to drop the price on that regal to about 3 g's....it's mine! :biggrin:
> *


that's cool...guess there is alot of white 63's huh :biggrin: :biggrin: next year i'll have my car lookin better once i get a job...hard as fuck getting money with no job. :angry:


----------



## E

what up young ryders


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 26 2007, 08:02 PM~8401187
> *that's cool...guess there is alot of white 63's huh :biggrin:  :biggrin: next year i'll have my car lookin better once i get a job...hard as fuck getting money with no job. :angry:
> *


tell me about it... i still gotta get my workers permit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 26 2007, 08:36 PM~8401554
> *tell me about it... i still gotta get my workers permit
> *


at least ur old enough to get it...next year i should be able to get mine.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 26 2007, 08:23 PM~8401448
> *what up young ryders
> *


What's up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 25 2007, 04:15 PM~8390519
> *damn bro! i read your whole monte thread, your puttin it down for real!!! i wish i had the resources and skills you did, id be be all on my caddy  but all in due time
> *


All in due time for sure, i started on my monte project a year ago and im just starting the frame off. when i took the monte apart i didnt really know what i was doing but i kept going and now im just taking everything apart..give it a go you'll learn lots  :biggrin: 

My car is still the same 919ryder, i bought the parts car and now im just waiting on the welder to come do the work...so hopefully that will happen soon some weekend...

Oh ya the impala is juiced, two pumps 4batts, i gotta buy some cylinders and batteries for the front though.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8402851
> *All in due time for sure, i started on my monte project a year ago and im just starting the frame off. when i took the monte apart i didnt really know what i was doing but i kept going and now im just taking everything apart..give it a go you'll learn lots   :biggrin:
> 
> My car is still the same 919ryder, i bought the parts car and now im just waiting on the welder to come do the work...so hopefully that will happen soon some weekend...
> 
> Oh ya the impala is juiced, two pumps 4batts, i gotta buy some cylinders and batteries for the front though.
> *


64 is clean...that a bad daily u can still get girls in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol wuts up everybody, 2 days left of drivers ed :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 04:26 AM~8403778
> *lol wuts up everybody, 2 days left of drivers ed :biggrin:
> *


To get ur license?? hahahaha i still need to get my permit jus to lazy to get it...but i still roll the 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:00 PM~8405821
> *To get ur license?? hahahaha i still need to get my permit jus to lazy to get it...but i still roll the 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, naw to finish the classroom part, gotta wait 60-90 dayz to drive lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 11:20 AM~8405973
> *lol, naw to finish the classroom part, gotta wait 60-90 dayz to drive lol
> *


damn that must suck...im gonna go get my permit sometime before the last week of august...there's a big lowrider cruise they have then and i want to take the 63 if everything goes well..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:24 PM~8406001
> *damn that must suck...im gonna go get my permit sometime before the last week of august...there's a big lowrider cruise they have then and i want to take the 63 if everything goes well..
> *


take pics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 11:25 AM~8406007
> *take pics
> *


ya i will...hopefully by then i'll have the 13's   :biggrin: :biggrin: 
so what u been up to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:25 PM~8406012
> *ya i will...hopefully by then i'll have the 13's     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> so what u been up to?
> *


waiting to degrease my baby, and drivers ed and thats pretty much it,wut about you?

get them 13z :biggrin: , what color you goin with? straight chrome?


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8406001
> *damn that must suck...im gonna go get my permit sometime before the last week of august...there's a big lowrider cruise they have then and i want to take the 63 if everything goes well..
> *


the one before the BLVD ent. show? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8406028
> *waiting to degrease my baby, and drivers ed and thats pretty much it,wut about you?
> 
> get them 13z :biggrin: , what color you goin with? straight chrome?
> *


ya for now...until i paint the car they are gonna be matching color spokes....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8406033
> *the one before the BLVD ent. show?  :biggrin:
> *


whens that??


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8406048
> *whens that??
> *


the week after portlan LRM show so i think around the 12th.. theres always a big cruise before that show


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 27 2007, 11:33 AM~8406061
> *the week after portlan LRM show so i think around the 12th.. theres always a big cruise before that show
> *


oh really?? i've never heard of it is it in seattle?


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 10:35 AM~8406068
> *oh really?? i've never heard of it is it in seattle?
> *


how have u never heard of it? its in yakima fool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 27 2007, 11:37 AM~8406082
> *how have u never heard of it? its in yakima fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ARE U TALKING ABOUT THE SPEEDWAY SHOW CRUISE ITS AT THE END OF AUGUST NOW IT USED TO BE RIGHT BEFORE PORTLAND SHOW...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 PM~8406041
> *ya for now...until i paint the car they are gonna be matching color spokes....
> *


sweet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 11:41 AM~8406120
> *sweet
> *


so what are ur plans for the caddy?


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 10:39 AM~8406107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ARE U TALKING ABOUT THE SPEEDWAY SHOW CRUISE ITS AT THE END OF AUGUST NOW IT USED TO BE RIGHT BEFORE PORTLAND SHOW...
> *


yea my bad its the 26th not 12th :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 27 2007, 11:49 AM~8406185
> *yea my bad its the 26th not 12th  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR DAMN SKIPPY IT'S UR BAD AND U TRIED ARGUING WITH ME :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:41 PM~8406125
> *so what are ur plans for the caddy?
> *


man right now im concentrated on getting her in running shape
but............................... :biggrin: 

fully reinforced frame
nice blue or black paint
some candy dish spokes(14x7 Zeniths)
maybe a 350 in it
custon dual exhaust
chain bridge
a high dollar 4 pump setup with like 8 switches
want a color bar in the dash
a digital dash
maybe a booty kit
pin striping
chrome undies
maybe a mural or two
all chrome trim

i could go on and on

but....gotta stay realistic and get her running good


----------



## six trey impala

dont those caddy's already have digital??black with some black spokes would look mean


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 12:55 PM~8406234
> *dont those caddy's already have digital??black with some black spokes would look mean
> *


thats another option

nope mine dont have a digi dash


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 11:57 AM~8406256
> *thats another option
> 
> nope mine dont have a digi dash
> *


wow i thought they all did...does urs have the pillow top seats?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8406284
> *wow i thought they all did...does urs have the pillow top seats?
> *


nope some badly cracked leather :guns:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 10:52 AM~8406206
> *UR DAMN SKIPPY IT'S UR BAD AND U TRIED ARGUING WITH ME :nosad:  :nosad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 12:02 PM~8406296
> *nope some badly cracked leather :guns:
> *


shit i still need to get the right seats for my car...they're supposed to be buckets but the guy put some buick bench seats in it so i cant even put my console or anything in until the buckets come...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 01:03 PM~8406309
> *shit i still need to get the right seats for my car...they're supposed to be buckets but the guy put some buick bench seats in it so i cant even put my console or anything in until the buckets come...
> *


lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 27 2007, 12:02 PM~8406302
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## six trey impala

my car still needs alot of work...it might look nice in the pics but it needs alot...the clear is peeling off from being under a tarp...then i need to fix the motor and interior...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 01:06 PM~8406333
> *my car still needs alot of work...it might look nice in the pics but it needs alot...the clear is peeling off from being under a tarp...then i need to fix the motor and interior...
> *


get on it


----------



## 919ryder

everybody get on the fuckin ground!!!! this is a stick up!!!! :biggrin: waaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuup people!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 01:19 PM~8406436
> *everybody get on the fuckin ground!!!! this is a stick up!!!! :biggrin: waaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuup people!
> *


bwhahhahahaha
someones hyper, where you been homie?lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 12:09 PM~8406362
> *get on it
> *


ya i know but there's some shit that's in the way with my family...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 12:19 PM~8406436
> *everybody get on the fuckin ground!!!! this is a stick up!!!! :biggrin: waaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuup people!
> *


IM BROKE SO U BETTER FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO ROB :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT U UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 01:56 PM~8406798
> *ya i know but there's some shit that's in the way with my family...
> *


right right, good luck homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 12:57 PM~8406807
> *right right, good luck homie
> *


thanks homie same to u...damn it's boring in the morning i need a job :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8406819
> *thanks homie same to u...damn it's boring in the morning i need a job :biggrin:
> *


lol its morning over there? yeah i need me a job 2,but in most places you gotta be 16


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8406840
> *lol its morning over there? yeah i need me a job 2,but in most places you gotta be 16
> *


well it's 1:02 so i guess it's not morning but it's still boring i want to work on my car but cant  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 02:02 PM~8406860
> *well it's 1:02 so i guess it's not morning but it's still boring i want to work on my car but cant   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ive got the same feeling homie lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 01:05 PM~8406889
> *ive got the same feeling homie lol
> *


at least ur car is at ur house... :biggrin: mines not


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 02:07 PM~8406912
> *at least ur car is at ur house... :biggrin: mines not
> *


lol where is it?im not suppose to even start mine :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 01:09 PM~8406930
> *lol where is it?im not suppose to even start mine :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 02:09 PM~8406939
> *mines at my aunts house...why cant u start urs?
> *


i gotta replaice my front main seal or something like that

i think my step dad said trans oil is saturating(spelling) engine oil or vice versa

its sucks :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 01:14 PM~8406983
> *i gotta replaice my front main seal or something like that
> 
> i think my step dad said trans oil is saturating(spelling) engine oil or vice versa
> 
> its sucks :angry:
> *


u gonna change everything like oil and all that?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 02:15 PM~8406994
> *u  gonna change everything like oil and all that?
> *


gotta get the leaks fixed, my have to drop my trans :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8407072
> *gotta get the leaks fixed, my have to drop my trans :angry:
> *


damn that sucks...but it'll all pay off once ur cruising it  i need to fix the leak in my exhaust...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 02:25 PM~8407119
> *damn that sucks...but it'll all pay off once ur cruising it  i need to fix the leak in my exhaust...
> *


yup i know it will be, at least ur exhaust aint bein hung by a wire close hanger lol


----------



## 919ryder

well, since evrybody wants to talk about their car problems......not too long ago (bout 2 weeks ago) the starter and flywheel on my s-10 got fucked up. so i had to get a new flywheel and starter for that bitch! around $200. then had to get up under it, take the whole exhaust, oil pan, and tranny out just to get the new starter and flywheel back in place :0  :angry: :biggrin: but now she starts right up. and sounds good too.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 03:40 PM~8407750
> *well, since evrybody wants to talk about their car problems......not too long ago  (bout 2 weeks ago) the starter and flywheel on my s-10 got fucked up. so i had to get a new flywheel and starter for that bitch! around $200. then had to get up under it, take the whole exhaust, oil pan, and tranny out just to get the new starter and flywheel back in place :0  :angry:  :biggrin: but now she starts right up. and sounds good too.
> *


lol

well heres something postive

hardly any rust on my baby at all, its all surface rust :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 02:40 PM~8407750
> *well, since evrybody wants to talk about their car problems......not too long ago  (bout 2 weeks ago) the starter and flywheel on my s-10 got fucked up. so i had to get a new flywheel and starter for that bitch! around $200. then had to get up under it, take the whole exhaust, oil pan, and tranny out just to get the new starter and flywheel back in place :0  :angry:  :biggrin: but now she starts right up. and sounds good too.
> *


i broke a bolt to my starter it's being held by only one...it's cause when i lifted the frontend on it it would bounce alot and we were rolling around and the road we were on was really bumpy and the car hopped and think broke it there...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 04:28 PM~8408100
> *i broke a bolt to my starter it's being held by only one...it's cause when i lifted the frontend on it it would bounce alot and we were rolling around and the road we were on was really bumpy and the car hopped and think broke it there...
> *


that sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 04:24 PM~8408495
> *that sucks
> *


ya now i have to drop the starter and use a easy out to get the rest of the bolt out of the block...and like 919ryder said u have to drop a shit load of other crap too to get to it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 05:56 PM~8408713
> *ya now i have to drop the starter and use a easy out to get the rest of the bolt out of the block...and like 919ryder said u have to drop a shit load of other crap too to get to it...
> *


i might have to drop my whole trans and oil pan to


----------



## KrAzE1

i got a 68 chevy c-10 pick up wanting to slap some daytons on that bitch it got a 327 an 400 tranny :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 05:00 PM~8408749
> *i got a 68 chevy c-10 pick up wanting to slap some daytons on that bitch it got a 327 an 400 tranny :biggrin:
> *


i'd like one of those but stepside...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 06:00 PM~8408749
> *i got a 68 chevy c-10 pick up wanting to slap some daytons on that bitch it got a 327 an 400 tranny :biggrin:
> *


nice 

who are you? LOL


----------



## six trey impala

my name is Ramon Ayala...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:04 PM~8408780
> *my name is Ramon Ayala...
> *


nice to know but i wuz talkin to the other dude lol

Im Mike


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8408804
> *nice to know but i wuz talkin to the other dude lol
> 
> Im Mike
> *


HOWDY DOO...I was jus messin my names not ramon ayala he's a famous spanish singer.lol...my name is Vidal


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 05:03 PM~8408773
> *i'd like one of those but stepside...
> *


stepsides make them look wierd but we have different likes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 05:11 PM~8408823
> *stepsides make them look wierd but we have different likes
> *


i dont like stepside with 13's i'd like one with rally wheels but a short bed i'd like with 13's


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 05:11 PM~8408823
> *stepsides make them look wierd but we have different likes
> *


any pics of ur truck?


----------



## KrAzE1

mine is a long bed :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:11 PM~8408818
> *HOWDY DOO...I was jus messin my names not ramon ayala he's a famous spanish singer.lol...my name is Vidal
> *


lol how do you say that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 05:14 PM~8408845
> *mine is a long bed :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:15 PM~8408851
> *lol how do you say that
> *


:no: :no: Vee-thal but most people go by my last name wich is POLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:17 PM~8408862
> *:no:  :no: Vee-th :biggrin:  :biggrin: al
> *


vee-th-al?

makes me think of vida gurrera(spelling) :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:19 PM~8408868
> *vee-th-al?
> 
> makes me think of vida gurrera(spelling) :biggrin:
> *


ya i did her in the butt :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:19 PM~8408868
> *vee-th-al?
> 
> makes me think of vida gurrera(spelling) :biggrin:
> *


mines more VEE-THA-L


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:21 PM~8408874
> *mines more VEE-THA-L
> *


LOL im tryin to say it but i keepin thinkin of her :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

SUP rudogg760


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:23 PM~8408886
> *LOL im tryin to say it but i keepin thinkin of her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's not cool...i dont want u to be popping a boner when u say my name or see it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

just messin with you homie, enjoy the pic


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:25 PM~8408905
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> just messin with you homie, enjoy the pic
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:26 PM~8408916
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where the hell is dustin hes missin all the fun
lol


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 05:14 PM~8408839
> *any pics of ur truck?
> *


ill try an get some today


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 05:31 PM~8408953
> *where the hell is dustin hes missin all the fun
> lol
> *


is that 919ryder???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 27 2007, 05:42 PM~8409029
> *ill try an get some today
> *


----------



## six trey impala

WHAT UP Str8BoucinT&M


----------



## AppleMan1741

i just bought a 87 s10 pickup, and i wanna drop it nicely but im not gonna lie i have (0) experience of this shit. so any ideas on the topic would be extremely appreciated. i plan on diving head first into this lifestyle, right now the truck is basically stock so any pointers on where to start first with this project would be nice. thanksss


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by AppleMan1741_@Jul 27 2007, 06:00 PM~8409148
> *i just bought a 87 s10 pickup, and i wanna drop it nicely but im not gonna lie i have (0) experience of this shit. so any ideas on the topic would be extremely appreciated. i plan on diving head first into this lifestyle, right now the truck is basically stock so any pointers on where to start first with this project would be nice. thanksss
> *


wheels would help alot...13's or 14's would look good on it...any pics of ur S-10?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 06:49 PM~8409081
> *is that 919ryder???
> *


yeah the other Nc whiteboy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 06:17 PM~8409300
> *yeah the older Nc whiteboy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: how old is he?? how old are u? what's ur social security number... :biggrin: :biggrin: jus kidding


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by AppleMan1741_@Jul 27 2007, 07:00 PM~8409148
> *i just bought a 87 s10 pickup, and i wanna drop it nicely but im not gonna lie i have (0) experience of this shit. so any ideas on the topic would be extremely appreciated. i plan on diving head first into this lifestyle, right now the truck is basically stock so any pointers on where to start first with this project would be nice. thanksss
> *


aight man lemme see, i dont no much but what i can tell you is read up, layitlow is a great site for everything, ask alotta questions but look up lowriders in your own area, im sure they'll be willing to help you out


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 07:19 PM~8409310
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: how old is he?? how old are u? what's ur social security number... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jus kidding
> *


i meant other lol, were both 15


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 06:20 PM~8409323
> *i meant other lol, were both 15
> *


really and ur getting ur license??? im 15 too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 07:22 PM~8409333
> *really and ur getting ur license??? im 15 too
> *


lol im 15 but im gettin my learners permit not license, i already knew you were 15


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 06:25 PM~8409358
> *lol im 15 but im gettin my learners permit not license, i already knew you were 15
> *


OHHHHHHHHH...lol i was all CORNfused :biggrin: :biggrin: dont u jus have to pay like 20 bucks and take the computer test?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2007, 07:26 PM~8409364
> *OHHHHHHHHH...lol i was all CORNfused :biggrin:  :biggrin: dont u jus have to pay like 20 bucks and take the computer test?
> *


lol cornfused

washington is alot different from NC i guess lol

i gotta do 30 classroom hours(done) and 6 hours behind the wheel to get my learners permit,then after im done with that i go to the dmv and pay 15 bucks for my permit then when i turn 16 i get my real license


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8409381
> *lol cornfused
> 
> washington is alot different from NC i guess lol
> 
> i gotta do 30 classroom hours(done) and 6 hours behind the wheel to get my learners permit,then after im done with that i go to the dmv and pay 15 bucks for my permit then when i turn 16 i get my real license
> *


maybe it's cause u north carolina peoples cant drive as good as we can.lol j/k u should take drivers ed with the caddy that'll be fun parallel parking a big ass boat. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup biotches :biggrin: i was out making money while u **** were in here having all the fun posting pics of my girlfriend :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 08:26 PM~8410198
> *wassup biotches :biggrin: i was out making money while u **** were in here having all the fun posting pics of my girlfriend :0  :biggrin:
> *


making money by selling ur body to overweight men?? :biggrin: :biggrin: hahah


----------



## 919ryder

ohh nice comeback. wat yall been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 11:32 PM~8411358
> *ohh nice comeback. wat yall been up to?
> *


nothin kickin back and listening to oldies...what about u?


----------



## 919ryder

ohh i like kickin back listenin to oldies. what kinda oldies u talkin bout? the waaay back in the day oldies (that doo-wap shit) or that gangsta shit? either way it's all good to me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 27 2007, 11:37 PM~8411379
> *ohh i like kickin back listenin to oldies. what kinda oldies u talkin bout? the waaay back in the day oldies (that doo-wap shit) or that gangsta shit? either way it's all good to me
> *


depends on what u call gangsta...right now im listening to The Spinners-I'll be around...


----------



## 919ryder

i was refering to shit like eazy-e, ol' snoop and dre, & tha dogg pound when i said gangsta shit. but i also like hearing tha oldies every once in awhile


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
nice comeback polo, think you woke dustin up from his little wet dream

boy you know better than to bump that gangster stuff, you gunna get shot lol

aint got nuffin on Hendrix  :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187

whats up everyone didnt know this topic was here but im still a minor for 3 weeks haha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2007, 09:47 AM~8412858
> *whats up everyone didnt know this topic was here but im still a minor for 3 weeks haha
> *


lol it dont matter we're willing to take any advice from older riders


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 28 2007, 01:56 AM~8412024
> *i was refering to shit like eazy-e, ol' snoop and dre, & tha dogg pound when i said gangsta shit. but i also like hearing tha oldies every once in awhile
> *


I got alot of eazy e snoop dre dogg pound the twinz warren g and a shit load of others...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2007, 08:47 AM~8412858
> *whats up everyone didnt know this topic was here but im still a minor for 3 weeks haha
> *


what's up sergio is that ur elco in ur avi?


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2007, 11:59 AM~8413582
> *what's up sergio is that ur elco in ur avi?
> *


no but i have a 78 elco that im working on and thats how im thinkin of painting it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8413731
> *no but i have a 78 elco that im working on and thats how im thinkin of painting it
> *


sweet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8413731
> *no but i have a 78 elco that im working on and thats how im thinkin of painting it
> *


cool any pics?


----------



## 919ryder

wassup peoples. how was everybodys day. i been movin shit all day. plus i gotta take my battery cable loose and clean that mofo. it's all fucked up from that battery acid :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 28 2007, 02:31 PM~8414157
> *wassup peoples. how was everybodys day. i been movin shit all day. plus i gotta take my battery cable loose and clean that mofo. it's all fucked up from that battery acid :angry:
> *


lol shit man its been rainin like a mofo here, cleaned up my trunk tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 28 2007, 01:31 PM~8414157
> *wassup peoples. how was everybodys day. i been movin shit all day. plus i gotta take my battery cable loose and clean that mofo. it's all fucked up from that battery acid :angry:
> *


i've been moving alot of shit to find these bumper guards to a 68 impala and i was lookin for my skirts to for the 63


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn, I didn't know this topic was here! Been on here since I was 12, 17 now and still never started a young riders topic. Cool idea.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 28 2007, 05:13 PM~8414903
> *Damn, I didn't know this topic was here!  Been on here since I was 12, 17 now and still never started a young riders topic.  Cool idea.
> *


lol, my names mike too

i started this topic a week or two ago


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 28 2007, 04:13 PM~8414903
> *Damn, I didn't know this topic was here!  Been on here since I was 12, 17 now and still never started a young riders topic.  Cool idea.
> *


i've been on here since i was 12 too jus with a different name...do u have a car?


----------



## enrique650

well i havent sean this thread so i havent said nuthing well im 16 and i have a 82 buick regal and i bin working on it but to all the other young homies keep doing what u doing .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 28 2007, 05:40 PM~8415049
> *well i havent sean this thread so i havent said  nuthing well im 16 and i have a 82 buick regal and i bin working on it but to all the other young homies keep doing what u doing .
> *


do your thing homie  got pics of the regal?


----------



## 919ryder

young riders of the world....UNITE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 28 2007, 04:40 PM~8415049
> *well i havent sean this thread so i havent said  nuthing well im 16 and i have a 82 buick regal and i bin working on it but to all the other young homies keep doing what u doing .
> *


sup homie hows the regal comin?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 24 2007, 12:47 AM~8377170
> *SO SINCE ITS FOR ALL YOUNGER RIDERS IM JOING YOU ALL WITH THIS TOPIC WE ALL NEED TO LEARN THE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING SO WHEN OUR CARS ARE DONE WILL ALL BE CRUSIN DOWN THE BLVD.
> *


Edgar, What's up homeboy!!??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 28 2007, 06:11 PM~8415188
> *young riders of the world....UNITE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2007, 06:26 PM~8414974
> *i've been on here since i was 12 too jus with a different name...do u have a car?
> *



CHyea.. Got a 94 linc town car, kandy red with interior neons, and 6 10's in the trunk. Was on 14's but they were just sold, lookn for another set.. Never took pics of the car yet though, probally do that after it's doen raining. GOt 3 lowrider bikes too.. All of em with kandy, molded frames, one with juice and a t.v. Do a search through lowrider bikes for my older topics.. Haven't been really lowrider active lately.


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## impress213

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jul 28 2007, 05:36 PM~8415272
> *Edgar, What's up homeboy!!??
> *


WAZ UP MAN HOWS EVERYTHING GOING I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD I GETTING MY CADDY WORKED ON RIGHT NOW MY BOY IS BUILDING A CUSTOM SYSTEM FOR IT RIHGT NOW BUT OTHER THEN THAT NOTHING ELSE SO WHATS GOOD WIT YOU


----------



## enrique650

hear is the regal homies.


----------



## enrique650

the seats from blue to green and the dash from blue to black and the carpet from blue to black :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

so wassup everybody! i dont know wassup w/ the regal im supposed to be gettin, but i got this guy w/ a 64 ht shell & a 64 ss parts car that he'll lemme get for 2500. damnit! i change cars more than people change clothes!!


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2007, 01:43 PM~8413985
> *cool any pics?
> *


no i dont but ill try and get some so far the doghouse and tailgate is taken off and took the doors to bare metal im switch the doghouse with a monte carlo ls frontend and put cadillac lights and plate tray from a deville with a shaved rollpan cant wait to finish it i just brought a 10 " sub for it im surprised with just 6x9's my mirror shakes


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 28 2007, 06:50 PM~8415324
> *CHyea..  Got a 94 linc town car, kandy red with interior neons, and 6 10's in the trunk.  Was on 14's but they were just sold, lookn for another set..  Never took pics of the car yet though, probally do that after it's doen raining.  GOt 3 lowrider bikes too.. All of em with kandy, molded frames, one with juice and a t.v.  Do a search through lowrider bikes for my older topics.. Haven't been really lowrider active lately.
> *


i remeber you i always looked up to your bike when i was building mine 

here is my bike me and my brother have matching colors


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everybody damn, nice pics an rides you 2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft


----------



## 919ryder

waazzzzupp!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 29 2007, 12:24 PM~8419030
> *waazzzzupp!
> *


wut up homie

got my degreaser and some air freshners lol


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 28 2007, 08:00 PM~8415949
> *hear is the regal homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Regal homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2007, 09:51 PM~8416726
> *no i dont but ill try and get some so far the doghouse and tailgate is taken off and took the doors to bare metal im switch the doghouse with a monte carlo ls frontend and put cadillac lights and plate tray from a deville with a shaved rollpan cant wait to finish it i just brought a 10 " sub for it im surprised with just 6x9's my mirror shakes
> *


We got an elco with the LS front end...the caddy lights would look sick in the back...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 28 2007, 08:00 PM~8415949
> *hear is the regal homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still lookin good


----------



## impress213

SO WAZ UP EVERYBODY HOWS THE WEATHER ME IM IN FLORIDA ENJOYING THE NICE SUNSHINE HAVE FUN YOU ALL ENJOY I WILL POSTING PICS OF THE TRIP 919RYDER AND LOWRIDERKID56 THERE IS A CORONA GOING OUT FOR GUYS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 29 2007, 02:03 PM~8419749
> *SO WAZ UP EVERYBODY HOWS THE WEATHER ME IM IN FLORIDA ENJOYING THE NICE SUNSHINE HAVE FUN YOU ALL ENJOY I WILL POSTING PICS OF THE TRIP 919RYDER AND LOWRIDERKID56 THERE IS A CORONA GOING OUT FOR GUYS
> *


weather's hot here!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8419749
> *SO WAZ UP EVERYBODY HOWS THE WEATHER ME IM IN FLORIDA ENJOYING THE NICE SUNSHINE HAVE FUN YOU ALL ENJOY I WILL POSTING PICS OF THE TRIP 919RYDER AND LOWRIDERKID56 THERE IS A CORONA GOING OUT FOR GUYS
> *


lol thanks homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up mayne 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowriderKid56, LowRider_69


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Jul 29 2007, 06:32 PM~8420741
> *:wave:
> *


wut up mater


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 29 2007, 02:03 PM~8419749
> *SO WAZ UP EVERYBODY HOWS THE WEATHER ME IM IN FLORIDA ENJOYING THE NICE SUNSHINE HAVE FUN YOU ALL ENJOY I WILL POSTING PICS OF THE TRIP 919RYDER AND LOWRIDERKID56 THERE IS A CORONA GOING OUT FOR GUYS
> *


a nice and cold corona w/ lime. u down there b urself or with ur familia? :biggrin: anyways..dont get too fucked up. and take some nice pics for me


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Whatsup ya'll i fianlly got a couple of pics of my cutty while camping this weekend.
Everyone should post a pic of their ride (if you have one)  

Sorry bout the bluuuur...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Yea im still tryin to learn the ropes of lowridin and cars but im havin a Blast builin my cutty :biggrin: Good to see us young generation gettin into and conitunein lowridin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jul 29 2007, 12:02 PM~8419283
> *Nice Regal homie!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2007, 01:23 PM~8419610
> *still lookin good
> *



hey bro how is ure ride coming out.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

here goes mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 29 2007, 10:01 PM~8422859
> *hey bro how is ure ride coming out.
> *


slow but she's coming got some chrome for the motor and a cam and lifter kit...and stereo and speakers...im planning on getting some 13's august 5th...


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2007, 11:39 PM~8423381
> *slow but she's coming got some chrome for the motor and a cam and lifter kit...and stereo and speakers...im planning on getting some 13's august 5th...
> *


thats sounds koo bro well keep us posted with some pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

damn...long ass night! just got back from timberlake. i had to help move my stepmoms friend :uh: on the way back the battery in my truck ran outta juice (enough to keep it runnin, but not enough to accelorate) anyway my uncle was driving it, i was w/ my dad next thing i know, my truck is invisible so we backed up till we saw it, got behind it and pushed it all the way back to my crib. so yeah thats a hour and 1/2 drive back, but we had to go 20-30mph back so it took us like 2 and 1/2 hrs. as u can imagine both trucks are fucked now :twak: :thumbsdown: :tears:  :twak: :


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 29 2007, 11:55 PM~8423463
> *thats sounds koo bro well keep us posted with some pics.. :biggrin:
> *


i will once i bring her home...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 29 2007, 10:53 PM~8422771
> *Yea im still tryin to learn the ropes of lowridin and cars but im havin a Blast builin my cutty  :biggrin: Good to see us young generation gettin into and conitunein lowridin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 29 2007, 10:45 PM~8422689
> *Whatsup ya'll i fianlly got a couple of pics of my cutty while camping this weekend.
> Everyone should post a pic of their ride (if you have one)
> 
> Sorry bout the bluuuur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cutty homie  i posted my caddy already


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 30 2007, 01:05 AM~8423516
> *damn...long ass night! just got back from timberlake. i had to help move my stepmoms friend :uh: on the way back the battery in my truck ran outta juice (enough to keep it runnin, but not enough to accelorate) anyway my uncle was driving it, i was w/ my dad next thing i know, my truck is invisible so we backed up till we saw it, got behind it and pushed it all the way back to my crib. so yeah thats a hour and 1/2 drive back, but we had to go 20-30mph back so it took us like 2 and 1/2 hrs. as u can imagine both trucks are fucked now :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:    :twak:  :
> *


sucks for you


----------



## six trey impala

Good morning everyone...what's everyone doing?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 10:54 AM~8425576
> *Good morning everyone...what's everyone doing?
> *


wut up mayne  

i finished classroom drivers ed :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 30 2007, 09:55 AM~8425582
> *wut up mayne
> 
> i finished classroom drivers ed :biggrin:
> *


so u got ur permit now??


----------



## 919ryder

i think he still gotta drive first


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 30 2007, 10:23 AM~8425863
> *i think he still gotta drive first
> *


ohhhhhh...drive something really really big like a semi...  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 30 2007, 11:23 AM~8425863
> *i think he still gotta drive first
> *


yup gotta wait a looooooooong ass time to drive :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8426152
> *yup gotta wait a looooooooong ass time to drive :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 12:11 PM~8426265
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got her degreased but we gotta keep doin it  

you degreased your 63 yet?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 30 2007, 11:28 AM~8426393
> *got her degreased but we gotta keep doin it
> 
> you degreased your 63 yet?
> *


ya a long time ago...gonna do it some more when i throw the chrome parts on...what are u using to do it?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 12:35 PM~8426462
> *ya a long time ago...gonna do it some more when i throw the chrome parts on...what are u using to do it?
> *


greased lighting, its in a purple bottle, works damn good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8426496
> *greased lighting, its in a purple bottle, works damn good
> *


that's what i used too...and some orange bottle dont remember the name...but like for ur undercarriage use oven cleaner it's a yellow can it works good too got my rear end and frame down to the metal...


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hello kids... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 01:07 PM~8426817
> *that's what i used too...and some orange bottle dont remember the name...but like for ur undercarriage use oven cleaner it's a yellow can it works good too got my rear end and frame down to the metal...
> *


thats what i heard but its more expensive aint it??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2007, 01:43 PM~8427097
> *Hello kids... :biggrin:
> *


wut up fundi


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## fundimotorsports

getting ready to go down there and clown on them J'ville boys... :cheesy:


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 12:15 AM~8423565
> *i will once i bring her home...
> *



wel wear is she


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2007, 04:43 PM~8428985
> *getting ready to go down there and clown on them J'ville boys... :cheesy:
> *


bring it :guns:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 30 2007, 03:45 PM~8429001
> *wel wear is she
> *


she's down at a relatives house...i drove her today...she's dirty and chrome is spotted up... :thumbsdown:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 PM~8433365
> *she's down at a relatives house...i drove her today...she's dirty and chrome is spotted up... :thumbsdown:
> *


clean her then lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 31 2007, 06:16 AM~8434652
> *clean her then lol
> *


naw i'll jus wait till i bring her home cause if i clean her down there it'll probably get dirty again by the next week...


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 31 2007, 04:12 PM~8438787
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


post a link that works :twak: lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 31 2007, 09:13 AM~8435210
> *naw i'll jus wait till i bring her home cause if i clean her down there it'll probably get dirty again by the next week...
> *


whys she over there?


----------



## 919ryder

my bad this is what is was trying to do :uh:  not that much damage to the bumper as i thought. it still hurts me to look at it though :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

more pics of the truck :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

not bad, future work truck/ parts hauler :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## 919ryder

how did u get ur pic in ur avitar? my shit says the pic is too big? any idea on how to resize it  :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 31 2007, 03:19 PM~8438848
> *whys she over there?
> *


family issues...


----------



## 919ryder

wassup. how's everybody doin? u guys finally got to see my truck. :biggrin: so what i thought was a battery cable problem turned out to be an alternator problem :twak:  :angry: oh well thats another 50-100 bucks i gotta kick out (maybe more if i cant get one at the junkyard) :thumbsdown:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 31 2007, 03:34 PM~8438985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 








chillin listenin to purple haze w/ granps in the back fuckin w/ a spark plug  :0


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8426152
> *yup gotta wait a looooooooong ass time to drive :angry:
> *


haha at least you went to drivers ed my brother just gave me the keys and said follow me and i learned in a 91 fleetwood like yours just watch the turns


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8442858
> *haha at least you went to drivers ed my brother just gave me the keys and said follow me and i learned in a 91 fleetwood like yours just watch the turns
> *


i learned how to drive in a 69 pickup when i was 10...


----------



## RyanMonteiro

Hey guys im 16 and i want a lowrider, i want a 4-door lowrider and i was thinking either a lincoln towncar, a caddy fleetwood, or a caprice the older owns not the 90's, but i dont know wat year the caprice came in 4-door i dont want the 2-door can someone help me out and tell me wat years the caprice were 4-door, like these ones..thanks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RyanMonteiro_@Jul 31 2007, 11:14 PM~8443091
> *Hey guys im 16 and i want a lowrider, i want a 4-door lowrider and i was thinking either a lincoln towncar, a caddy fleetwood, or a caprice the older owns not the 90's, but i dont know wat year the caprice came in 4-door i dont want the 2-door can someone help me out and tell me wat years the caprice were 4-door, like these ones..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they came out 4 doors in all years there is moor 4doors then 2doors...where u from?


----------



## RyanMonteiro

> _Originally posted by RyanMonteiro_@Jul 31 2007, 11:14 PM~8443091
> *Hey guys im 16 and i want a lowrider, i want a 4-door lowrider and i was thinking either a lincoln towncar, a caddy fleetwood, or a caprice the older owns not the 90's, but i dont know wat year the caprice came in 4-door i dont want the 2-door can someone help me out and tell me wat years the caprice were 4-door, like these ones..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RyanMonteiro

toronto


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RyanMonteiro_@Jul 31 2007, 11:25 PM~8443207
> *toronto
> *


if you go on Craigslist.com im sure u'll find one...there is alot here in Washington...


----------



## RyanMonteiro

alright man thanks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RyanMonteiro_@Jul 31 2007, 11:36 PM~8443311
> *alright man thanks
> *


no problem


----------



## Playboy206




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 31 2007, 11:12 PM~8443064
> *i learned how to drive in a 69 pickup when i was 10...
> *


 me too :cheesy: except i learned in a '95 caprice (big ass boat) :biggrin: but imma still go to drivers ed in august just so i will have all my shit legit.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RyanMonteiro_@Aug 1 2007, 12:14 AM~8443091
> *Hey guys im 16 and i want a lowrider, i want a 4-door lowrider and i was thinking either a lincoln towncar, a caddy fleetwood, or a caprice the older owns not the 90's, but i dont know wat year the caprice came in 4-door i dont want the 2-door can someone help me out and tell me wat years the caprice were 4-door, like these ones..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats mister oujia, one of my favorite rides


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 31 2007, 03:55 PM~8439147
> *how did u get ur pic in ur avitar? my shit says the pic is too big? any idea on how to resize it   :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol find a smaller pic, but it usually scales it down for you


----------



## 919ryder

shit's not working!!!!!!!!!!     wtf!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 09:36 AM~8445142
> *shit's not working!!!!!!!!!!        wtf!
> *


find a smaller pic or try to run it through photobucket or something, it will resize there i think

dunno i havent had that problem


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 08:36 AM~8445142
> *shit's not working!!!!!!!!!!        wtf!
> *


becouse 16yr don't need to be online with the grown ups!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



Do a check cam . Go to photobucket and still you a ride...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 09:39 AM~8445166
> *becouse 16yr don't need to be online with the grown ups!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Do a check cam . Go to photobucket and still  you a ride...
> *


fundi did you own his bitch ass yet?(not on lil)


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 1 2007, 08:41 AM~8445183
> *fundi did you own his bitch ass yet?(not on lil)
> *


He act is alright. He really does have a couple cars. No lowriders.. He's getting my baby moma a dailey. for dirt cheap... 

He was sporting a Lex on 20's last week..I act sat in it.. will see what he sneeks out the lot tonight.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 09:45 AM~8445219
> *He act is alright. He really does have a couple cars. No lowriders.. He's getting my baby moma a dailey. for dirt cheap...
> 
> He was sporting a Lex on 20's last week..I act sat in it.. will see what he sneeks out the lot tonight..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


your to nice fundi, i woulda tore him a new asshole


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 1 2007, 08:46 AM~8445227
> *your to nice fundi, i woulda tore him a new asshole
> *


Your young. :biggrin: I have OG status. I give youngings that task. I just sit back and let fools be fools. it all come out..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 10:20 AM~8445507
> *Your young.  :biggrin:  I have OG status. I give youngings that task. I just sit back and let fools be fools. it all come out..
> *


lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 1 2007, 09:20 AM~8445507
> *Your young.  :biggrin:  I have OG status. I give youngings that task. I just sit back and let fools be fools. it all come out..
> *


 yeah but u gotta remeber, he was talkin shit bout us N.C boys :twak: :angry: :biggrin: :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 02:19 PM~8447535
> *yeah but u gotta remeber, he was talkin shit bout us N.C boys :twak:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


lol


----------



## enrique650

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2007, 10:38 PM~8433365
> *she's down at a relatives house...i drove her today...she's dirty and chrome is spotted up... :thumbsdown:
> *



thats not good 2 hear :no:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 1 2007, 03:14 PM~8448600
> *thats not good 2 hear  :no:
> *


nope...im goin to the portland lowrider show this weekend and after that im gonna start working on it again...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 1 2007, 04:46 PM~8448876
> *nope...im goin to the portland lowrider show this weekend and after that im gonna start working on it again...
> *


would help if i could 

lol


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 05:52 PM~8449413
> *wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.
> *


lol post it and i will try to find a way to downsize it


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.   hey mike, when i'm trying to put it up through photobucket, which on of theos little link thingys do i copy and paste...if any??? :biggrin: :guns: :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 04:55 PM~8449432
> *wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.     hey mike, when i'm trying to put it up through photobucket, which on of theos little link thingys do i copy and paste...if any??? :biggrin:  :guns:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: my bad i meant "those" :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 05:55 PM~8449432
> *wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.     hey mike, when i'm trying to put it up through photobucket, which on of theos little link thingys do i copy and paste...if any??? :biggrin:  :guns:  :dunno:
> *


wut up man 

the 4th yellow link down

hey everybody i finally got the goodies for my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 04:55 PM~8449432
> *wassup everybody! just got back from raleigh. still trynna figure out how to get a pic of my truck in my avi.     hey mike, when i'm trying to put it up through photobucket, which on of theos little link thingys do i copy and paste...if any??? :biggrin:  :guns:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: yeah u know what i meant :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 1 2007, 04:57 PM~8449452
> *wut up man
> 
> the 4th yellow link down
> 
> hey everybody i finally got the goodies for my caddy :biggrin:
> *


thats good to hear. alright i did exactly what u said, then when i clicked update avitar....nothing happens :angry: but if i click browse and then click on one of the pics outta my documents shit says it's too big...WTF!!!!!! either i'm doing sumthin wrong or it just wasn't meant to be :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 06:04 PM~8449521
> *thats good to hear. alright i did exactly what u said, then when i clicked update avitar....nothing happens :angry: but if i click browse and then click on one of the pics outta my documents shit says it's too big...WTF!!!!!! either i'm doing sumthin wrong or it just wasn't meant to be :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


just wasnt meant to be lol ive tried alot


----------



## 919ryder

how much did all that run ya?? imma go to the junk yard tommarow and see if i can find an alternator for my baby


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 06:42 PM~8449773
> *how much did all that run ya?? imma go to the junk yard tommarow and see if i can find an alternator for my baby
> *


113 bucks, not bad was gunna be 126 but i got the rewards card

they gave me a discount, free shop towels and free orange cleaner


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8449814
> *113 bucks, not bad was gunna be 126 but i got the rewards card
> 
> they gave me a discount, free shop towels and free orange cleaner
> *


----------



## illholla

sooooo whens the lacc goin to be on 3?? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

cant wait till after the portland show im gonna pull the motor out put the cam and lifters in gear drive alluminum intake and all the chrome and clean up the block should be lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

EY I KNOW SOME OF U GUYS ARE ON MERRYMELODIES.COM WHO WANTS TO HOP GOT SINGLE AND DOUBLE!!!


----------



## 919ryder

i do!!! let's go double pump. stage 3 lock up and all!! i will send u a challenge tommarow b/c i can only play on my step moms computer. :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 06:04 PM~8449521
> *thats good to hear. alright i did exactly what u said, then when i clicked update avitar....nothing happens :angry: but if i click browse and then click on one of the pics outta my documents shit says it's too big...WTF!!!!!! either i'm doing sumthin wrong or it just wasn't meant to be :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


try microsoft paint then look for strech and screw and fool around with it untill you find the right size


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8451337
> *i do!!! let's go double pump. stage 3 lock up and all!! i will send u a challenge tommarow b/c i can only play on my step moms computer.  :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT...PREPARE TO GET SERVED


----------



## 919ryder

i actually might get served....shit i rarely get on. i got on earlier today just fuckin around. it's a bad azz game but i just still havent got the hang of it. but i will nose up to u with my double pump caddy. may the best hopper win :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8452066
> *i actually might get served....shit i rarely get on. i got on earlier today just fuckin around. it's a bad azz game but i just still havent got the hang of it. but i will nose up to u with my double pump caddy. may the best hopper win :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8450198
> *sooooo  whens the lacc goin to be on 3?? :dunno:
> *


:biggrin:

a couple years, im gunna build her right


----------



## 919ryder

only way to do it  if imma do somethin imma do it the right way the first time...go all out on that bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8451944
> *BRING IT...PREPARE TO GET SERVED
> *


yo i just tried to challenge u but it said u dont have a double pump car....wtf!  :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 01:32 PM~8456694
> *only way to do it  if imma do somethin imma do it the right way the first time...go all out on that bitch :thumbsup:
> *


damn straight


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8456806
> *yo i just tried to challenge u but it said u dont have a double pump car....wtf!   :dunno:
> *


hmmm...try single...i have a black 63 double pump


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i dont play that game no more lol


----------



## 919ryder

i dont either...this is just a one time thing right here. i've retired from merrymelodies lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 05:40 PM~8458725
> *i dont either...this is just a one time thing right here. i've retired from merrymelodies lol
> *


lol i been retired

you put a radio in your avitar?


----------



## 919ryder

i did sumthin to my camera so i used that pic as a test run. now i know what im doing :biggrin: my truck is in my avi now :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 06:55 PM~8459234
> *i did sumthin to my camera so i used that pic as a test run. now i know what im doing :biggrin: my truck is in my avi now :cheesy:
> *


lol u need to get that trey


----------



## 919ryder

tell me about it. i know this guy w/ a 64 ht and a 64 ss parts car that he will lemme get for 2500. i'm just waiting for him to send me some pics...then maybe we can work a lil somethin out :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 06:54 PM~8459612
> *tell me about it. i know this guy w/ a 64 ht and a 64 ss parts car that he will lemme get for 2500. i'm just waiting for him to send me some pics...then maybe we can work a lil somethin out :cheesy:
> *


GET THE 64'S U CAN SAY U HAVE 2 64's but build the SS


----------



## 919ryder

hell yeah! thats what i was thinkin :cheesy: i think the reason he said the ss is the parts car is b/c it had a buckled frame, that is if it's the same car i'm thinkin about....so i thought, shit i can always get the frame off the other 64 and swap it out  that way it will give me a reason to do a frame-off on the ss :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol damn, well get which one you want the most


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 2 2007, 08:43 PM~8460395
> *hell yeah! thats what i was thinkin :cheesy: i think the reason he said the ss is the parts car is b/c it had a buckled frame, that is if it's the same car i'm thinkin about....so i thought, shit i can always get the frame off the other 64 and swap it out  that way it will give me a reason to do a frame-off on the ss :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

it will take alotta time to complete...but shit, thats the price u gotta pay to have a firme ass ride. right or wrong?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 3 2007, 05:06 PM~8466571
> *it will take alotta time to complete...but shit, thats the price u gotta pay to have a firme ass ride. right or wrong?
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight bitch lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 3 2007, 04:06 PM~8466571
> *it will take alotta time to complete...but shit, thats the price u gotta pay to have a firme ass ride. right or wrong?
> *


yup...i'd wrap that frame on the 64 and slide it under the SS and jus swap the good parts for the bad...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 3 2007, 06:49 PM~8467098
> *yup...i'd wrap that frame on the 64 and slide it under the SS and jus swap the good parts for the bad...
> *


x2


----------



## 919ryder

yup, yup, yup....well, i got the new altenator put in, cleaned up the battery cable, and put in a new battery...she runs like a champ now :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 3 2007, 08:12 PM~8467608
> *yup, yup, yup....well, i got the new altenator put in, cleaned up the battery cable, and put in a new battery...she runs like a champ now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

school starts soon :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

i start back aug.27th when do you start?? the only good part about school is drivers ed. and all the bitches i get to slap on the ass :biggrin: :0


----------



## KadillakKing

:nicoderm: just seein wut you youngsters are up too, makin sure yall ain't gettin into trouble :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 4 2007, 03:38 PM~8471430
> *i start back aug.27th when do you start?? the only good part about school is drivers ed. and all the bitches i get to slap on the ass :biggrin:  :0
> *


lol

i start the 27th too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Aug 4 2007, 03:42 PM~8471439
> *:nicoderm:  just seein wut you youngsters are up too, makin sure yall ain't gettin into trouble  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


us get in trouble naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

go back and grab your cane old man


----------



## 919ryder

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8471815
> *us get in trouble naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
> 
> go back and grab your cane old man
> *


got my cane... now dis is wut u get :twak:


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 4 2007, 05:04 PM~8471807
> *lol
> 
> i start the 27th too
> *


lucky i think i start the 21st


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Aug 4 2007, 01:42 PM~8471439
> *:nicoderm:  just seein wut you youngsters are up too, makin sure yall ain't gettin into trouble  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


I'm on probation yay! :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

been there, done that....too many times. but i left my criminal ways back in 8th grade. imma bout to be in 10th grade. i gotta start planning my future. i already got my stripes. i'm not affiliated w/ gang activity either. i got my stripes by knoccin any muthaphukka's head off who disrespected me. i'm the only whiteboy u see gettin respect from bloods, crips, M.S. 13, SUR 13, & latin kings. no bullshit. i got love for everybody. treat me w/ respect...u get respect. once u got it like that...and u can walk on just about any turf and not get into no shit. then u dont have to keep trynna prove urself to everybody. b/c the true homies already know what ur about  my bad for the long ass post uffin:


----------



## 919ryder

my bad left somethin out. :biggrin: i'm only 15 and i seen more than some 30 year olds have. i seen mofo's get shot right in front of my face. true shit. bleedin to death until somebody nice enough called the ambulance.


----------



## impress213

HEY GUYS I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT OUR CAR WASH IN DURHAM ON 8-12-0
HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE PM ME IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS


----------



## 919ryder

u know i'm there!! what time does it start? oh by the way...i heard it was for mini. what happened?? u can pm me if u dont wanna post it up...or if u dont wanna tell me i totally understand that too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol wut up people


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## 919ryder

wassup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 5 2007, 08:51 PM~8479275
> *wassup
> *


wut up man


----------



## 919ryder

wassup. i went in for drivers ed today. me and my bot went to the front office to see whats up....mofo's rescheduled that shit to the 10th of september!!! so i went back out to tell my step mom's the news...she had already left so i tried calling her on her phone she didnt even answer the shit :angry: so me and my boy decided to take a 4 mile walk back to my crib...that was fun :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 6 2007, 09:22 AM~8483312
> *wassup. i went in for drivers ed today. me and my bot went to the front office to see whats up....mofo's rescheduled that shit to the 10th of september!!! so i went back out to tell my step mom's the news...she had already left so i tried calling her on her phone she didnt even answer the shit :angry: so me and my boy decided to take a 4 mile walk back to my crib...that was fun :uh:
> *


 i meant my boy not my bot wtf!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol sucks for you

wheres polo been?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Aug 5 2007, 07:51 PM~8479275-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ran out of time when I was in town Sat.. 4hrs.. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowriderKid56_@Aug 6 2007, 06:10 AM~8482345
> *wut up man
> *


you can see me tomarrow down town with the rest of lil and my club...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8484926
> *ran out of time when I was in town Sat.. 4hrs..  :angry:
> you can see me tomarrow down town with the rest of lil and my club...
> *


lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

Not to hard to find my not a lowrider ride thru.. Full of *******!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 6 2007, 02:18 PM~8485307
> *Not to hard to find my not a lowrider ride thru..  Full of *******!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey fundi u still got all that crushed velvet in ur "not a lowrider..full of *******"?? :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

not as much. i took the doors down. and did sum dying on those ford seats... :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

wut yall lil bad asses up too in here? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Aug 6 2007, 05:24 PM~8486923
> *wut yall lil bad asses up too in here? :biggrin:
> *


dustins pissed cuz they changed his drivers ed days,so he had to walk his lazy ass four miles back to his house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and my fat ass is waitin an waitin to put the goodies in :roflmao: 

an i dunno where gay boy polo has been :roflmao: 

and fundi is talkin bout commin to jville


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 6 2007, 05:50 PM~8487620
> *dustins pissed cuz they changed his drivers ed days,so he had to walk his lazy ass four miles back to his house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that shit wont cool man i was cussin out people in my head left and right :biggrin: 
then some idiot ass mofo in a fucked up mazda rx-7 started trying to harrass us!! i seen his ass at the skatin rink up the street from my house and handled business. punked that mofo down.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 6 2007, 07:07 PM~8487754
> *that shit wont cool man i was cussin out people in my head left and right :biggrin:
> then some idiot ass mofo in a fucked up mazda rx-7 started trying to harrass us!! i seen his ass at the skatin rink up the street from my house and handled business. punked that mofo down.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u need to chill with that shit, you'll never get a low if you keep that up lol


----------



## turnin-heads




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 6 2007, 06:10 PM~8487771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u need to chill with that shit, you'll never get a low if you keep that up lol
> *


it's in my blood. i was raised by ******** in the ghetto....go figure  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8483528
> *lol sucks for you
> 
> wheres polo been?
> *


I was in portland all this weekend for a carshow...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mr_chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 06:52 PM~8488167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bombitas  :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

wut up everybody


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 7 2007, 08:22 AM~8492320
> *lol
> 
> wut up everybody
> *


HOWDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

everybody from durham and surrounding areas....CARWASH!!!!!....aug.12th (sunday) to my understanding the carwash will be held at Charlie's Transmission's located on avendale. everybody come down to support Lowyalty c.c. ..........this means you too Mike! tell all the homies from J'ville i'm pretty sure u can catch a ride w/ one of them :biggrin: i know imma be there...i dont got a ride to wash but imma donate a lil somethin.


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 7 2007, 09:22 AM~8492320
> *lol
> 
> wut up everybody
> *


 :wave: car shows every weekend till setember 1st sweet


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2007, 11:44 AM~8493267
> *everybody from durham and surrounding areas....CARWASH!!!!!....aug.12th (sunday) to my understanding the carwash will be held at Charlie's Transmission's located on avendale. everybody come down to support Lowyalty c.c. ..........this means you too Mike! tell all the homies from J'ville i'm pretty sure u can catch a ride w/ one of them :biggrin: i know imma be there...i dont got a ride to wash but imma donate a lil somethin.
> *


aight i'll try


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 7 2007, 11:52 AM~8493912
> *aight i'll try
> *


too bad i dont live down there i'd have u guys wash my car... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8493972
> *too bad i dont live down there i'd have u guys wash my car... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 7 2007, 11:52 AM~8493912
> *aight i'll try
> *


u better get ur ass down here if u wanna see some of the baddest low's around. u know sunday driver prolly gonna be down there. it's a boy might be there too if the owner dont have to work  :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2007, 05:02 PM~8496249
> *u better get ur ass down here if u wanna see some of the baddest low's around. u know sunday driver prolly gonna be down there. it's a boy might be there too if the owner dont have to work   :cheesy:
> *


you had me at sunday driver
im tryin to see if i can go with alex


----------



## 919ryder

i'm not makin any promises, but i'm about 90% sure he is gonna bring it...i mean why not it's at his shop and it's his car. if not u can still see his notorious 6trey...Street Fame. now watch i done said all that when we get done there aint none of his cars gonna be there that would be some fucked up shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8497357
> *i'm not makin any promises, but i'm about 90% sure he is gonna bring it...i mean why not it's at his shop and it's his car. if not u can still see his notorious 6trey...Street Fame. now watch i done said all that when we get done there aint none of his cars gonna be there that would be some fucked up shit :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol its cool


----------



## 919ryder

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 919ryder, *impress213*

hey homie when does the car wash start?? :biggrin:


----------



## impress213

hey waz up man you all guys have to come down alex is coming from what i understand so you have to come down ill be down there ull get to meet my caddy and my bros wii for sure be there all of lowyalty will be there so yeah come support man all help is needed and apppreciated thanks man


----------



## 919ryder

no doubt, is ur caddy still stock or have u cut it yet?? i know it'll be clean as hell when ur done with it. what kinda setup u goin with?


----------



## impress213




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 7 2007, 12:37 PM~8494415
> *:uh:
> *


u wish u were worthy enough to wash my car...


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Aug 7 2007, 09:54 PM~8499934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so fresh and so clean :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2007, 11:25 PM~8500196
> *u wish u were worthy enough to wash my car...
> *


go douche,bitch


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Aug 7 2007, 10:54 PM~8499934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats a clean big body


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2007, 04:02 PM~8496249
> *u better get ur ass down here if u wanna see some of the baddest low's around. u know sunday driver prolly gonna be down there. it's a boy might be there too if the owner dont have to work   :cheesy:
> *


Fltcho and Work. thats too funny.. :biggrin: 


I was in Javille all night.. So If I missed you kid next time. It was great ouit there. Got new bikes again.  And tons of school stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 8 2007, 08:58 AM~8502180
> *Fltcho and Work. thats too funny.. :biggrin:
> I was in Javille all night.. So If I missed you kid next time. It was great ouit there. Got new bikes again.   And tons of school stuff.. :biggrin:
> *


lol i stayed home alllllll day


----------



## fundimotorsports

You should have came. tons of cheerleaders and dancers half dressed your age. tons !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Good music and lots of give aways..


----------



## 919ryder

yo fundi u gonna be at the carwash to clown on them fools :cheesy: show 'em to get a suv of the ground :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 8 2007, 08:14 AM~8502316
> *yo fundi u gonna be at the carwash to clown on them fools :cheesy: show 'em to get a suv of the ground :biggrin:
> *


tying to find the damn topic.. when is it.. you missed when Carlos hopped it on dead batts. hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 8 2007, 09:07 AM~8502257
> *You should have came. tons of cheerleaders and dancers half dressed your age. tons !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Good music and lots of give aways..
> *


lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 8 2007, 08:18 AM~8502349
> *tying to find the damn topic.. when is it.. you missed when Carlos hopped it on dead batts. hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


the car wash is on sunday(the 12th).


----------



## six trey impala

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 8 2007, 05:32 PM~8506396
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


quit being a douche LOL!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

both of you douche nozzels need to go work on ur lows...shit who am i foolin..at least u two got lowz hahahahahahahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8506915
> *both of you douche nozzels need to go work on ur lows...shit who am i foolin..at least u two got lowz hahahahahahahaha
> *


next time u should process that through ur head longer before u speak :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

i could try, but it wouldnt do any good. there's nothin inside my big ass skull to process it with :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 8 2007, 07:42 PM~8507885
> *i could try, but it wouldnt do any good. there's nothin inside my big ass skull to process it with :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC

WHAT UP YOUNG G'S. GLAD 2 C YALL DOING THA DAMN THANG. STAY FOCUSED AND LIVE SUCCA FREE AND YOU WILL HAVE SUCCESS. HOPE TO C YOU GUYS SUNDAY, I HAVE SOMETHING NEW TO BRING OUT. BRING YOUR ASS OUT THERE TO GRANDPA FUNDI


----------



## 919ryder

thanks sed. what's tha new toy u brigin out? guess i'll see it on sunday :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 9 2007, 11:45 AM~8512470
> *WHAT UP YOUNG G'S. GLAD 2 C YALL DOING THA DAMN THANG. STAY FOCUSED AND LIVE SUCCA FREE AND YOU WILL HAVE SUCCESS. HOPE TO C  YOU GUYS SUNDAY, I HAVE SOMETHING NEW TO BRING OUT.  BRING YOUR ASS OUT THERE TO GRANDPA FUNDI
> *


thanks big homie


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 8 2007, 03:32 PM~8506396
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


x2


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 9 2007, 10:45 AM~8512470
> *WHAT UP YOUNG G'S. GLAD 2 C YALL DOING THA DAMN THANG. STAY FOCUSED AND LIVE SUCCA FREE AND YOU WILL HAVE SUCCESS. HOPE TO C  YOU GUYS SUNDAY, I HAVE SOMETHING NEW TO BRING OUT.  BRING YOUR ASS OUT THERE TO GRANDPA FUNDI
> *


ya i here ya.. :biggrin: No wet man titie contest for Carlos and Fletch this time.. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 9 2007, 12:41 PM~8513391
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up polo


----------



## 919ryder

TTMFT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8515765
> *TTMFT :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


x222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 9 2007, 04:55 PM~8515305
> *wut up polo
> *


nothin much man jus chillin how bout u...any progress on the lac?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:20 PM~8522372
> *nothin much man jus chillin how bout u...any progress on the lac?
> *


got her degreaser real good, just waiting for my cuz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8522461
> *got her degreaser real good, just waiting for my cuz
> *


cool...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:51 PM~8522664
> *cool...
> *


WHAT ABOUT YOUR BABY?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 10 2007, 12:52 PM~8522667
> *WHAT ABOUT YOUR BABY?
> *


just sitting...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:54 PM~8522678
> *just sitting...
> *


we're in the same boat :yessad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8522684
> *we're in the same boat :yessad:
> *


   sucks...i've been thinking of selling it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:57 PM~8522704
> *   sucks...i've been thinking of selling it...
> *


noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

dude you'll regret it seriously!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 10 2007, 12:58 PM~8522713
> *noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dude you'll regret it seriously!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya but i all it's doin is sitting i'd rather see someone do something with it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:59 PM~8522728
> *ya but i all it's doin is sitting i'd rather see someone do something with it...
> *


thats true but still 

man if you were closer dustin could take her off you hands


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8522746
> *thats true but still
> 
> man if you were closer dustin could take her off you hands
> *


that's why im glad im way over here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 02:17 PM~8522892
> *that's why im glad im way over here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 11:57 AM~8522704
> *   sucks...i've been thinking of selling it...
> *


if u ever sell it let me kno first!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8522892
> *that's why im glad im way over here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8523096
> *if u ever sell it let me kno first!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


no bitch i wont sell it for some sucky sucky i only take bills :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2007, 02:24 PM~8523739
> *no bitch i wont sell it for some sucky sucky i only take bills :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

GOOD MORNING YOUNG RIDERS!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2007, 01:21 PM~8529088
> *GOOD MORNING YOUNG RIDERS!!!
> *


mornin butt pirate


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 11 2007, 02:46 PM~8529897
> *mornin butt pirate
> *


shut up cum bucket...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2007, 06:17 PM~8530665
> *shut up cum bucket...
> *


im a cum bucket for your mom :biggrin:

finished the sparks plugs and spark plug wires today

damn vavle cover gasket has a stripped up nut, cant get that bitch off :guns:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 23 2007, 07:50 PM~8374284
> *Please no bs in this thread lol, This is for all us young riders out there learning and ridin' and starting to live the lifestyle that is lowridin'.
> 
> Older riders please feel free to post up your rides, give advice, shares experiences, or stories. Anything to keep us motivated. :thumbsup:
> *


HEY BRO. MUCH RESPECT :thumbsup:  SHOWING THE REAL APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER ROOTS. I KNOW WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS AND YOUR STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE ABOUT IT. GOOD CATS TO HIT UP FOR THE REAL OLD SCHOOL KNOWLEDGE AND CREATIVITY I RECOMMEND HITTING UP: IMPERIALS, ELITE, GROUPE, ARTISTICS, TECHNIQUES, KLIQUE, NEW WAVE, TRAFFIC, LIFESTYLE, STYLE, OLDIE, DUKES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS, CLASSICS, LTD BACHELERS, JUST TO NAME A FEW. :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 11 2007, 06:35 PM~8530957
> *im a cum bucket for your mom :biggrin:
> 
> finished the sparks plugs and spark plug wires today
> 
> damn vavle cover gasket has a stripped up nut, cant get that bitch off :guns:
> *


ur a cum bucket cause u catch other guys cum...
that sucks good luck taking it out...use some plyers that might work...


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 11 2007, 05:35 PM~8530957
> *im a cum bucket for your mom :biggrin:
> 
> finished the sparks plugs and spark plug wires today
> 
> damn vavle cover gasket has a stripped up nut, cant get that bitch off :guns:
> *


Use vice-grips or a grinder if worst comes to worst.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 11 2007, 10:46 PM~8532447
> *Use vice-grips or a grinder if worst comes to worst.
> *


vice grips should do the job..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 11 2007, 09:12 PM~8531520
> *HEY BRO. MUCH RESPECT :thumbsup:   SHOWING THE REAL APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER ROOTS. I KNOW WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS AND YOUR STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE ABOUT IT. GOOD CATS TO HIT UP FOR THE REAL OLD SCHOOL KNOWLEDGE AND CREATIVITY I RECOMMEND HITTING UP: IMPERIALS, ELITE, GROUPE, ATISTICS, TECHNIQUES, KLIQUE, NEW WAVE, TRAFFIC, LIFESTYLE, STYLE, OLDIE, DUKES, OLD MEMORIES, JUST TO NAME A FEW. :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 11 2007, 11:46 PM~8532447
> *Use vice-grips or a grinder if worst comes to worst.
> *


we tried them vice grips but we've got no room to twist them cuz of that damn bracket for the electrical shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 12 2007, 05:54 AM~8533598
> *we tried them vice grips but we've got no room to twist them cuz of that damn bracket for the electrical shit
> *


get the grinder out and chop it up!!!!   <<evil face :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2007, 08:59 AM~8533805
> *get the grinder out and chop it up!!!!    <<evil face :biggrin:
> *


we finally got it off, thanks to my step dad, now we're gettin rid off all the emissons shit like the smog pump and puggin holes

i cant wait to put a 350 in her, this motor is a pice of shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 12 2007, 08:34 AM~8533922
> *we finally got it off, thanks to my step dad, now we're gettin rid off all the emissons shit like the smog pump and puggin holes
> 
> i cant wait to put a 350 in her, this motor is a pice of shit
> *


 :biggrin: it still dont run?


----------



## 919ryder

you guys know where i've been all day.....the lowyalty carwash :biggrin: i had a bomb ass time out there. i got to meet some cool new people too. i met alex...he's cool as hell. i think mikey was invisible or somethin :0 naw, alex told me u couldn't make it and told me u said wassup. anyway, i got a special picture of me and SUNDAY DRIVER for u mikey...u know i gots to rub it in ur face :cheesy: i'll post it up in a lil while.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 12 2007, 01:35 PM~8535220
> *you guys know where i've been all day.....the lowyalty carwash :biggrin: i had a bomb ass time out there. i got to meet some cool new people too. i met alex...he's cool as hell. i think mikey was invisible or somethin :0 naw, alex told me u couldn't make it and told me u said wassup. anyway, i got a special picture of me and SUNDAY DRIVER for u mikey...u know i gots to rub it in ur face :cheesy: i'll post it up in a lil while.
> *


:uh: lol

i was gettin shit done on my baby


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 12 2007, 12:35 PM~8535220
> *you guys know where i've been all day.....the lowyalty carwash :biggrin: i had a bomb ass time out there. i got to meet some cool new people too. i met alex...he's cool as hell. i think mikey was invisible or somethin :0 naw, alex told me u couldn't make it and told me u said wassup. anyway, i got a special picture of me and SUNDAY DRIVER for u mikey...u know i gots to rub it in ur face :cheesy: i'll post it up in a lil while.
> *


did you forget some thing dough boy.. :biggrin: 


But ya this kid put in his work today like a good goffer.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Jul 24 2007, 01:47 AM~8377170
> *SO SINCE ITS FOR ALL YOUNGER RIDERS IM JOING YOU ALL WITH THIS TOPIC WE ALL NEED TO LEARN THE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING SO WHEN OUR CARS ARE DONE WILL ALL BE CRUSIN DOWN THE BLVD.
> *


YOUR RIGHT. LEARNING THE LIFESTYLE IS IMPERATIVE TO BUILDING HIGH QUALITY LOWRIDERS BUT IS ALSO A DICIPLINE. A DICIPLINE OF SELF CONTROL OF WHAT YOU WANT TO DO (PLAN) WITH YOUR RIDE AND STUDY HOW OTHERS {OG's} HAVE DONE THERE'S UP AS REFERENCE WHEN IT COMES TO THE QUALITY AND CREATIVITY OF CONSTRUCTION. ALSO NOTE HOW YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR RIDE. uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2007, 03:25 AM~8377402
> *I respect you younger guys for finding interest and putting in the work and all the hardships that come along with the sacrifice it takes to build our cars. In a time where there are many distractions and other things you young people can be involved in, more so then ever, you choose Lowriding. Thatsvery respectable.
> 
> Lowriding is alot more than just building a car. It is truly a lifestyle you will find yourself involved in everyday. It's enough to keep you occupied and out of trouble in the streets. And if your not careful, which will happen sometimes automatically, you will go through problems. It is truly a learning experiance from the street.
> 
> I am not a craftsman but I can share my experiences with you and you can figure out whats good for you on your own.  As far as building a car, I direct new Lowriders to this Hotrod article. It is a Hotrod article but it applies to any custom car buildup. It's direct, and real. It's for the guy that needs a realistic plan for himself...
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html
> *


MORE WORDS OF {WISDOM}! :worship: uffin: :worship:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 24 2007, 04:56 AM~8377510
> *lil homie got his own car, and started his own post....That's what i'm talkin bout lil jedi... member take it slow and soak up as much knowledge as u can..
> *


PREACH!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 24 2007, 04:56 AM~8377510
> *lil homie got his own car, and started his own post....That's what i'm talkin bout lil jedi... member take it slow and soak up as much knowledge as u can..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jul 24 2007, 06:53 AM~8377664
> *thanks impress, angel and alex.i appericate all of yalls input
> 
> here that article for everyone to see  :thumbsup:
> Spend some time at car shows talking with the owners of cars similar to your dream car. Ask them how they built their cars, what they had professionally done, how much this or that cost and so on.
> Thoroughly researching which components you are going to use on your car will take a while because the compatibility of the pieces needs to be checked, prices need to be compared, the complexity of installation needs to be determined, professionals should be consulted on their preferences, and availability should be considered. Write everything in a notebook. This hot rodder put the notebook in a three-ring binder and the sketches and other photos in clear file holders for reference. Take notes on what the owners say about their build-up experiences, and take photos of the car for future reference. Maybe even take the owner’s name and phone number, if they are willing, so that you can call them with questions once you start your buildup. Hot rodders are usually happy to help out a fellow enthusiast.To keep things moving on the project, have the parts in hand when you need them. Besides a lack of money, not having parts when you need them is probably one of the biggest problems. Use your planning to order parts weeks before you will need them—it will keep the project moving.This scene shouldn’t occur until all of your homework has been completed. You should know exactly what components are going to be bolted to the car, when they’ll be bolted up and how. Without a clear plan, there is no way the car will end up a quality hot rod. Any car featured in Hot Rod was built off a very distinct plan because that is what it takes to end up with a tasteful ride.All hot rod enthusiasts, whether young or old, start off in the hobby by wanting a first car—a “dream” car. Dream cars can be anything from a daily-driven, corner-burning Mustang to a monster big-block-motivated ’69 Pro Touring Camaro. But all dream cars have one thing in common: the need to be hand-built. Installing aftermarket products and modifying factory components to build your first hot rod dream requires money (usually much more than you have laying around), time, fabrication skills and tools. And with all this wrapped up in it, you need to ensure the finished car is what you wanted in the first place. Listed here are some suggestions to help make sure your dream doesn’t become a nightmare.
> 
> Reality Strikes
> 
> First, write down a rough description of your dream car, then put that description through the reality-o-meter. If your dream is a full-on Pro Touring car, but you only have $5000 and very limited experience fabricating anything, you can’t build your dream car—at least not all of it—right now. The best compromise is to buy the body style you would eventually like to modify, do some basic work on it to make it a fun driver, and then start saving money for later modifications while you enjoy the car. Facing reality is difficult for many of us when dealing with our dreams, but it is key to guaranteeing you finish what you start.
> 
> Throughout the planning of your buildup, constantly step back and ask yourself if you can realistically do what you want, financially or otherwise. If you can’t, then you need to compromise to keep the project moving.
> 
> Many Hot Rod readers ask what it takes to get their cars in the magazine. The staff usually looks for cars that were built to achieve a certain look or purpose, are assembled with attention to detail and have some originality to them. Just throwing a ton of money at a car doesn’t make it magazine quality. Having a plan will always help in the look and quality of the car, which is what we are looking for.
> Ask Your Fellow Gearhead
> 
> Along with being realistic about the actual act of building the car, be sure your dream car is what you really want. If you think you want a ’32 roadster, go to some car shows and ask people who own them questions. Find out what they like or don’t like, what they would change if they were to build another car or any other information that might help you build your car. Take a camera with you and shoot as many overall and detail shots as possible. Place the photos in an album with the notes you took while speaking with the owners, and use it as a reference when you consider how you are going to build your car.
> 
> You might find that, after talking with the owners of cars similar to yours, there are enough drawbacks (for instance, roadsters offer little protection from rain, cold or wind) for you to change your mind (and build a coupe). Either way, you will learn about building these cars without spending big money. And car people always want to talk about building and driving their cars. Sounds like time well spent, right?
> 
> Plans For The Future
> 
> Once you have determined exactly what you want to build, make a plan detailing everything you intend to do to your car—and stick to it. You need to put together a realistic parts list, determine installation requirements, lay out a budget, write up a time frame with goals to keep your project on track, and then accept that your buildup will require possibly years of hard work and dedication to see it through to completion.
> 
> Even if you are doing a basic buildup, get used to doing all the planning and reality checks so that when you step up in complexity, the planning and execution will seem routine. Any professional builder worth his price works off a very distinct plan, and so should you. It’s the only way to ensure a quality product in the end.
> 
> Does this sound like fun? Building a hot rod is and isn’t fun. There are many setbacks along the road to finishing your car but, if you are dedicated, it can bring you great pleasure. Just ask any hot rodder who has built a car if he or she likes playing with it, and the smile on their face should tell the story.
> 
> Write It Down!
> 
> Too often, people jump into a project with unrealistic goals. If you have thoroughly researched what you are going to build and how, the actual building of the car should be free of big surprises. Other than the photos, which should be in a photo album, all of the research you do should be recorded in a spiral-bound or three-ring notebook so you can easily refer to the information (notes on little pieces of paper get lost). Once you settle on a type of dream car, research where to get the needed parts, what they cost new, if you can buy them used (from swap meets, buddies or racers), what a professional would charge to install the parts and more. The listing of the parts should be broken down into categories that include the chassis and suspension, drivetrain, interior, exterior and miscellaneous areas of the car. For each category, list a description of the part, the part number, the supplier, the price and the quantity required. Each category should have space to write down what will be required to have the parts installed.
> This shouldn’t have to be said, but have all your general research done before you buy and cut up a car! The wrenches shouldn’t start flying until you have every facet of the buildup determined.
> 
> Money Matters—an Example
> 
> For instance, if you plan to build an old-style Pro Street car, first find out which products you will need to buy and install to get the chassis built. Let’s say your round-figure budget to Pro Street a Camaro is under $10,000, including the cost of the car. But you find out the frame section, subframe connectors, six-point cage, narrowed rearend, new rear-suspension pieces, wheels and tires needed for that “Pro” look cost about $4500 plus $2500 for installation. After doing this research, you may determine that the expense of giving your car that Pro Street look eats up most of the budget you have allotted for the total car buildup.
> 
> If this happens, you need to make a compromise. You could freshen up the drivetrain already in the car and use it, hold off on the changes so that you can save up some more money, or make a change in direction. Probably the best way to go is to use the money you have to buy a clean car, and then install a rebuilt engine, new suspension pieces and new wheels and tires to make the car a clean and fun driver until you save the money and learn the skills required to build a Pro Streeter. If you spend $5000 to build your driver, bank the other $5000 and save $3500 each year for the next three years, you would have $15,500 after the third year to go on to the next stage.
> 
> For most of us, saving money for three years seems extremely difficult. But this is the only way to guarantee your car will be finished if you are working with limited funds. Money is the number-one limiting factor in completing a project on time with quality results. Often, money gets tight, and in order to finish the car many compromises are made. Remember, when this car is finished you will want to proudly show it to friends and maybe get it in a magazine.
> 
> Time Management
> 
> The second big problem with many long-term projects is just that—the long hours and tons of work required to get the car on the road. It is easy to burn out on a project when, after working for a year, you may only have the basic chassis work done. And even if you don’t burn out, your family or spouse may lose patience when it seems like no progress is being made on the car and you never spend any time together.
> 
> To avoid burning out over the course of a project, develop a time frame with goals so that you can chart your progress. Ask car builders their opinions on how long certain procedures should take, and then add in more time in proportion to your lack of experience with the task.
> 
> Break the work down into the same categories that were used in making the parts list, so as you finish each category there is a definite sense of accomplishment.
> If you need to have professional work done, like welding or paint, find out when your car can be brought in for work, and build this into your schedule. You will probably want to have certain tasks done before the work is performed on your car, and there is probably other work that shouldn’t be done until after the professional work is completed. Ask the people performing the work what stage of completion they would like the car to be in.
> 
> The advantage to using the same categories in the scheduling of the work as in the parts list is that the pieces needed to be assembled are easily cross-referenced with the work to be done. Not having the parts in hand when the work needs to be done is the main reason a project grinds to a halt (next to lack of funds), so it is critical the parts are in hand when the time comes to install them.
> 
> Basically, you need to be professional in your approach to building a car. If you just start on it one day and make major decisions as you go, the car will look like it. If you are going to spend the time and money, why not make sure it goes toward something that looks and runs good when you’re done. Have a plan, and stick to it.
> *


PREACH BROTHA PREACH! :worship: uffin: :worship:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8535491
> *did you forget some thing dough boy.. :biggrin:
> But ya this kid put in his work today like a good goffer.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah and my bald ass head got some major sun today :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

my bad for the bad pic but....still....that's me next to SUNDAY DRIVER :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC

Let me give my input, to build your own ride is a pretty good feeling, but sometimes in this game you will end up having 2 and 3 projects at once like i did. Thats when shit gets tricky. Unless you have the space, money, and resources, shit gets rough. I have finished rides and put rides on hold. I had to decide which one I was more into, that shit didnt work because im into all of them. I have traded my finished rides for there unfinshed rides, ive bought cars that were 50% done, and I just traded for something that was done while mine was 50% done. I dont feel bad because I know me and LOWYALTY put in work on whatever we have. I think before I would have ever accepted something done I would definitly have to had put in work on building something for myself. When you do it like that you gain knowledge and meet people all around, you also gain respect, without that you might as well roll DONKS. Whatever help, advice, or just wanna cruise, or maybe cook out LOWYALTY in allways in the house.


----------



## SED-LOC

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FUNDI


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 13 2007, 08:37 AM~8541168
> *Let me give my input, to build your own ride is a pretty good feeling, but sometimes in this game you will end up having 2 and 3 projects at once like i did. Thats when shit gets tricky. Unless you have the space, money, and resources, shit gets rough.  I have finished rides and put rides on hold. I had to decide which one I was more into, that shit didnt work because im into all of them. I have traded my finished rides for there unfinshed rides, ive bought cars that were 50% done, and I just traded for something that was done while mine was 50% done. I dont feel bad because I know me and LOWYALTY put in work on whatever we have.  I think before I would have ever accepted something done I would definitly have to had put in work on building something for myself. When you do it like that you gain knowledge and meet people all around, you also gain respect, without that you might as well roll DONKS.  Whatever help, advice, or just wanna cruise, or maybe cook out LOWYALTY in allways in the house.
> *


no doubt homie, thank u and the rest of LOWYALTY for helping and guiding me through this whole process. much respect to all of u guys


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i'll make it to the next one   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559

A whats up im 17 years old gonna be 18 next month this is my ride a 91 mitts mighty max Orange Juiced Black Magic to the fullest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDS1X2Snk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
Thanks to all the homies in Vegas RONN, OJ, Ricky Bobby just to name a few


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8543278
> *A whats up im 17 years old gonna be 18 next month this is my ride a 91 mitts mighty max Orange Juiced Black Magic to the fullest
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDS1X2Snk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> Thanks to all the homies in Vegas RONN, OJ, Ricky Bobby just to name a few
> *


that get up...u hitting ur own switch??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2007, 03:30 PM~8544193
> *that get up...u hitting ur own switch??
> *


Thats RIght


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 13 2007, 11:52 PM~8548516
> *Thats RIght
> *


that's cool...is it a single or double pump?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: 

hey guys and gals. go cut some more yards so you can catch a ride to Atlanta..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8551903
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> hey guys and gals. go cut some more yards so you can catch a ride to Atlanta..
> *


naw aint no way im headed down to the atl, im stayin in nc


----------



## fundimotorsports

I am trying to go. will be there early so I can take the kids to the underground and the Coke factory. I loved it ,,


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2007, 02:09 PM~8552087
> *I am trying to go. will be there early so I can take the kids to the underground and the Coke factory. I loved it ,,
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 919ryder

imma be there. i never been to atl. it's gonna be cool. bringin my digital camera and a gang of tripple A batteries :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 14 2007, 02:12 PM~8552115
> *imma be there. i never been to atl. it's gonna be cool. bringin my digital camera and a gang of tripple A batteries :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lol i aint goin down there,in a couple years maybe, i dont stray to far from nc alot


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8552359
> *lol i aint goin down there,in a couple years maybe, i dont stray to far from nc alot
> *


Looks good on a job or scholl app...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2007, 02:41 PM~8552369
> *Looks good on a job or scholl app...
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8552359
> *lol i aint goin down there,in a couple years maybe, i dont stray to far from nc alot
> *


me either that's why i'm so excited :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8552415
> *me either that's why i'm so excited :0  :cheesy:
> *


have fun, get me alotta caddy pics :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay watch this shit :rofl: :rofl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## illholla

sup everyone :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 14 2007, 03:26 PM~8552904
> *sup everyone :wave:
> *


wut up mater


----------



## illholla

just got off work bout to go in the shop


----------



## 919ryder

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowpro85

sup fellow east coast rydas...jus showin some love


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Aug 14 2007, 03:47 PM~8553081
> *sup fellow east coast rydas...jus showin some love
> *


wut up cuz


----------



## KadillakKing

wassup yall just droppin by to show sum luv in here. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Aug 14 2007, 05:22 PM~8553925
> *wassup yall just droppin by to show sum luv in here.  :biggrin:
> *


wut up bro


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft


----------



## six trey impala

WHAT UP EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

chillin listenin to warren g.........


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2007, 02:11 PM~8561580
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE!!!!!
> *


wuts up polo and dustin


----------



## 919ryder

wassup mikey mike


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 15 2007, 01:13 PM~8561600
> *wuts up polo and dustin
> *


nothin much man jus chillin...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yall think i should 90 my caddy? aint that the same as having a 90's caddy?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 15 2007, 01:48 PM~8561905
> *yall think i should 90 my caddy? aint that the same as having a 90's caddy?
> *


durrrrr...


----------



## 919ryder

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

SWAPPING DASH, 5.7, DOORS W SEAT BELT, INNER PANELS, DOOR PANELS, SPLIT BENCH WITH CENTER CONSOLE, PILLAR CHROME WITH LIGHTS, REAR SEAT BELTS, ABS BRAKES, TRUNK, BUMPERS HEADER, FENDER, ROCKERS, FUEL LINES... 
THEN IT WOULD BE CLOSE, BUT THE PINK SLIP STILL SAYS 87. AFTER ALL THAT WORK, SHOULDA JUST BOUGHT A 90.


i thought so lol


----------



## 919ryder

dedication my friend.....a 90's conversion isn't just so u can be cool and have a 90's lac.....it's about the pride u have showing it off to ur homies knowing that u put hella blood, seat, money, and tears into that ride. shit, anybody can go out and buy a 90's lac...it takes a real man to create one :biggrin:... some knowledge for yo ass


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 15 2007, 07:55 PM~8563978
> *dedication my friend.....a 90's conversion isn't just so u can be cool and have a 90's lac.....it's about the pride u have showing it off to ur homies knowing that u put hella blood, seat, money, and tears into that ride. shit, anybody can go out and buy a 90's lac...it takes a real man to create one :biggrin:... some knowledge for yo ass
> *


hmmmmm lol

but thats money i could spend on other things, but if i get a coupe (way later on) i will 90 it but besides what you just said it doesnt make much since to do it


----------



## Guest

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## six trey impala

buy a 90's front wheel drive caddy with some reverse 13 inch bolt ons and the boomerang antenna...and shag interior...u'd be rollin!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2007, 09:54 PM~8565434
> *buy a 90's front wheel drive caddy with some reverse 13 inch bolt ons and the boomerang antenna...and shag interior...u'd be rollin!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 15 2007, 07:31 PM~8564227
> *hmmmmm lol
> 
> but thats money i could spend on other things, but if i get a coupe (way later on) i will 90 it but besides what you just said it doesnt make much since to do it
> *


damn, i forgot u had a sedan....not a coupe. well, in that case there's no reason to 90 it....in my opinion if ur gonna 90 a lac make sure it's a coupe. coupes look better 90'd out.....or on the other hand, u can always go buy a 95 brougham and topo it out (convert 2door brougham) then u'd really be kickin out some money :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 16 2007, 05:21 AM~8566749
> *damn, i forgot u had a sedan....not a coupe. well, in that case there's no reason to 90 it....in my opinion if ur gonna 90 a lac make sure it's a coupe. coupes look better 90'd out.....or on the other hand, u can always go buy a 95 brougham and topo it out (convert 2door brougham) then u'd really be kickin out some money :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hahahah hell yeah

topo has some bad ass caddys


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft


----------



## Playboy206

ay trey aint it time for a name change? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 17 2007, 03:53 PM~8578378
> *ay trey aint it time for a name change?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

he didnt sell the trey did he????? :twak: :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 17 2007, 02:53 PM~8578378
> *ay trey aint it time for a name change?  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :thumbsdown: :tears:  :uh: :guns: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :happysad: :scrutinize: :banghead: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 17 2007, 04:36 PM~8579160
> *:0
> 
> he didnt sell the trey did he????? :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 919ryder

how much?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you are a de de de!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 17 2007, 06:00 PM~8579751
> *how much?
> *


:tears: :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2007, 07:40 PM~8580021
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


yeah how much? man you shoulda kept it


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

This thread needs more pics! Hows everybodys ride comming along?
Well i guess ill post some from yesterday.
Shitty cellphone pics.




































I still gotta wetsand it and shoot another coat of clear on it.
Oh and i have a carpet on the way too


----------



## six trey impala

damn that looks good...so ur painting the car black?


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

To be honest im not really sure :happysad: 
I was thinking a few colours...
-a golden copper
-white
-turqoise
-or maybe even black but i do everything myself and im not sure if i wanna attempt painting a whole car black haha.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 19 2007, 02:14 PM~8589273
> *This thread needs more pics! Hows everybodys ride comming along?
> Well i guess ill post some from yesterday.
> Shitty cellphone pics.
> *


ay bro it looks damn good

as for everybodies rides polo sold his 63, dustin is still waiting and im saving for a new 350


----------



## 919ryder

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 919ryder, LowriderKid56, MetchoMonteCarlo

wassup everybody.....you metcho did u cut the posts of ur impala??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8589361
> *To be honest im not really sure :happysad:
> I was thinking a few colours...
> -a golden copper
> -white
> -turqoise
> -or maybe even black but i do everything myself and im not sure if i wanna attempt painting a whole car black haha.
> *


 :biggrin: black interior will go with any color...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 19 2007, 01:27 PM~8589363
> *ay bro it looks damn good
> 
> dustin is still waiting
> *


 sad but true....  .....wassup yall


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 19 2007, 02:30 PM~8589390
> *sad but true....  .....wassup yall
> *


wut up cuz


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

I didnt cut any photos  
damn why did you sell the 63 sixtre?
good luck with getting the 350 Kid56
Oh i took the frame off my parts car monte too.



















:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:59 PM~8589580
> *I didnt cut any photos
> damn why did you sell the 63 sixtre?
> good luck with getting the 350 Kid56
> Oh i took the frame off my parts car monte too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Some shit happened...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:59 PM~8589580
> *I didnt cut any photos
> damn why did you sell the 63 sixtre?
> good luck with getting the 350 Kid56
> Oh i took the frame off my parts car monte too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i said posts....b/c i thought u had a 4 door my bad


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 19 2007, 02:59 PM~8589580
> *I didnt cut any photos
> damn why did you sell the 63 sixtre?
> good luck with getting the 350 Kid56
> Oh i took the frame off my parts car monte too.
> *


thanks homie you 2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft 

wuts everybody up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 09:26 AM~8605111
> *ttmft
> 
> wuts everybody up to?
> *


chillin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2007, 11:43 AM~8605783
> *chillin
> *


same here bro.....my caddy needs a wash

how much did you sell the trey for?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 10:45 AM~8605791
> *same here bro.....my caddy needs a wash
> 
> how much did you sell the trey for?
> *


that's a secret :burn:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2007, 11:56 AM~8605883
> *that's a secret :burn:
> *


6k????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 10:57 AM~8605895
> *6k????
> *


 :no:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2007, 12:09 PM~8606003
> *:no:
> *


8k???

damn cuz, what are you planning on getting next?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 11:36 AM~8606337
> *8k???
> 
> damn cuz, what are you planning on getting next?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2007, 01:06 PM~8606613
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


why'd you sell it tho?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8606754
> *why'd you sell it tho?
> *


some shit happened...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8606828
> *some shit happened...
> *


that sucks bro, i know you'll miss her 

try to buy her back when the times right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 21 2007, 12:33 PM~8606912
> *that sucks bro, i know you'll miss her
> 
> try to buy her back when the times right
> *


yup those are the plans


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 14 2007, 11:46 AM~8551439
> *that's cool...is it a single or double pump?
> *


Double to da nose LOL Black Magic Hydraulics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 21 2007, 01:45 PM~8607674
> *Double to da nose LOL Black Magic Hydraulics
> *


cool...looks like that shit tears it up...


----------



## 919ryder

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

new caddy update and pics


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

morning


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 22 2007, 08:07 AM~8614809
> *morning
> *


MORNIN!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2007, 12:23 PM~8616094
> *MORNIN!!!!
> *


wut up cuz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 22 2007, 11:25 AM~8616102
> *wut up cuz
> *


tired as a mofo...what about u?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2007, 12:28 PM~8616129
> *tired as a mofo...what about u?
> *


just chillin like always


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 22 2007, 11:52 AM~8616323
> *just chillin like always
> *


how's the caddy comin?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2007, 12:55 PM~8616349
> *how's the caddy comin?
> *


pretty good, now im just stackin cash to save for a 350. im gunna use just enough cash to keep the 307 runnin untill i scrape enough for the 350


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8616355
> *pretty good, now im just stackin cash to save for a 350. im gunna use just enough cash to keep the 307 runnin untill i scrape enough for the 350
> *


Cool...im sure u can find a good rebuildable one for cheap...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2007, 01:08 PM~8616458
> *Cool...im sure u can find a good rebuildable one for cheap...
> *


thats what im plannin on


----------



## Playboy206

:wave: sup fockers


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 22 2007, 01:51 PM~8616838
> *:wave: sup fockers
> *


wut up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 22 2007, 12:51 PM~8616838
> *:wave: sup fockers
> *


WHAT'S UP POO-TOE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56+Aug 22 2007, 12:06 PM~8617004-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 22 2007, 01:03 PM~8617498
> *WHAT'S UP POO-TOE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nuttin :nosad: jus chillin 

what about yall?


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 22 2007, 07:55 PM~8619563
> *:wave:
> *


wut up mater


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 22 2007, 06:31 PM~8619436
> *nuttin :nosad: jus chillin
> 
> what about yall?
> *


same...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8623134
> *same...
> *


x2


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 23 2007, 07:02 AM~8623134
> *same...
> *


i dont think ima make it to yak on sunday for the show


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wells boys, im puttin the 350 plan on hold for awhile

ive got save up for a little beater daily


----------



## illholla

why you need one of those


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 23 2007, 03:06 PM~8626121
> *  why you need one of those
> *


my caddy only gets 18mpg, couldnt use my caddy as a daily anyway my exhuast is pretty ghetto lol

i want one of them damn fart cars that get like 20 something mpg to use as a daily


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 23 2007, 04:08 PM~8626131
> *my caddy only gets 18mpg, couldnt use my caddy as a daily anyway my exhuast is pretty ghetto lol
> 
> i want one of them damn fart cars that get like 20 something mpg to use as a daily
> *



uh huh the truth comes out you little ricer :buttkick:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 23 2007, 03:12 PM~8626164
> *uh huh the truth comes out you little ricer  :buttkick:
> *


:uh: lol
:rofl: :no: 
did you expect me to use my low low as a daily

id love a lil blazer or a s-10

i hate those ricers things, mine will be a daily and only a daily, its going to the scrapyard when i can afford a cts or something lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 23 2007, 02:14 PM~8626191
> *:uh: lol
> :rofl: :no:
> did you expect me to use my low low as a daily
> 
> id love a lil blazer or a s-10
> 
> i hate those ricers things, mine will be a daily and only a daily, its going  to the scrapyard when i can afford a cts or something lol
> *


 i always new u were a ricer... but on tha real, my 94 s-10 runs good as hell...even though i can't drive it legally :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 23 2007, 04:30 PM~8626762
> *i always new u were a ricer... but on tha real, my 94 s-10 runs good as hell...even though i can't drive it legally :biggrin:
> *


i aint no god damn ricer fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

yeah id like a s-10 or a blazer


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

but i dunno what im gunna do

350 or a daily?????

wut would you do??????


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 23 2007, 04:05 PM~8627096
> *but i dunno what im gunna do
> 
> 350 or a daily?????
> 
> wut would you do??????
> *


uuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm 350!!!!!!!!!! fuck a daily. u can use ur caddy as a daily while ur workin on it...by the time u get it the way u want it u should have a job by then and u can save up for a daily :0 besides...us N.C. riders build rides for the streetz, we puttin show material cars on the blvd


----------



## illholla

yes ricer a 350 its whats in my daily


----------



## six trey impala

HOWDY!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 23 2007, 09:25 PM~8629043
> *yes ricer a 350 its whats in my daily
> *


 :angry: aint no fuckin ricer

lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8628279
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm 350!!!!!!!!!! fuck a daily. u can use ur caddy as a daily while ur workin on it...by the time u get it the way u want it u should have a job by then and u can save up for a daily  :0 besides...us N.C. riders build rides for the streetz, we puttin show material cars on the blvd
> *


that would be the right thing to do but not the smart thing

really i dunno yet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 07:47 AM~8631309
> *that would be the right thing to do but not the smart thing
> 
> really i dunno yet
> *


i'd rather get another car for a daily cause a caddy is a big car and with a 350 it'll probably drink gas like koolaid...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 11:13 AM~8632176
> *i'd rather get another car for a daily cause a caddy is a big car and with a 350 it'll probably drink gas like koolaid...
> *


yeah

damn iono


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 10:19 AM~8632212
> *yeah
> 
> damn iono
> *


i was planning on getting a small car instead of rolling the 63 it used to be a gas hog!!! :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 11:21 AM~8632231
> *i was planning on getting a small car instead of rolling the 63 it used to be a gas hog!!! :angry:
> *


hmmm

well if i were you id get the 63 back while you've still got the chance before someone buys it and wont sale it back.

after all the 63 is your baby, like my 87 is my baby

but the down fall is that i should have got a gas saving car before my 87 but if i did my 87 would probly be sold to someone else


----------



## SED-LOC

WHAT UP YG'S


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 24 2007, 11:47 AM~8632370
> *WHAT UP YG'S
> *


wut up man


----------



## SED-LOC

WHAT UP FUNDI, YOU COCONUT HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 12:48 PM~8632374
> *wut up man
> *


GETTING READY FOR ATL. GOTTA DO SOME REINFORCING TO THE LINCOLN SO HOPEFULLY I CAN DO A LITTLE SWANGIN, NOTHING MAJOR......YET


----------



## 919ryder

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 919ryder, SED-LOC, fundimotorsports

wassup everybody :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 24 2007, 11:51 AM~8632399
> *GETTING READY FOR ATL.  GOTTA DO SOME REINFORCING TO THE LINCOLN SO HOPEFULLY I CAN DO A LITTLE SWANGIN, NOTHING MAJOR......YET
> *


hell yeah


----------



## SED-LOC

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 12:52 PM~8632402
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 919ryder, SED-LOC, fundimotorsports
> 
> wassup everybody :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP YOUNG PIMP


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 24 2007, 10:51 AM~8632399
> *GETTING READY FOR ATL.  GOTTA DO SOME REINFORCING TO THE LINCOLN SO HOPEFULLY I CAN DO A LITTLE SWANGIN, NOTHING MAJOR......YET
> *


 when and where?? maybe i can swing through and help out...learn somethin new :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

You guys are too young to understand. V8 give you the power to do stuff. your going to waste more gas on a 4 banger running the AC... Plus it's all in how you mod that motor.. and pipe it out. I can get almost 300 to a 16 gallon tank on my expo. thats even towing a trailer , AC , 5 kids wife , My fat ass . Hydro's and the heater on in the back. Hell I can even turn the damn healights on and roll. will not change. :biggrin: 

Carb work . and use good mid grade in them. thats the key. that way you can just roll on your freinds. they hit the gas and have to keep stomping to get their trash can rolling . Where as you just sit back and steady tap yours. they might take off but on a HWY. they max out where you will just float or coast right by not even breaking a sweet. Also drive nice and slow. Do'nt take off at the light. Let them fuckers see you roll. clown on a air bagger at the light... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol


----------



## SED-LOC

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 12:53 PM~8632414
> *when and where?? maybe i can swing through and help out...learn somethin new :0  :biggrin:
> *


AT THE SHOP, ILL LET UU KNOW WHEN


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8632415
> *You guys are too young to understand. V8 give you the power to do stuff. your going to waste more gas on a 4 banger running the AC... Plus it's all in how you mod that motor.. and pipe it out. I can get almost 300 to a 16 gallon tank on my expo. thats even towing a trailer , AC , 5 kids wife , My fat ass . Hydro's and the heater on in the back. Hell I can even turn the damn healights on and roll. will not change.  :biggrin:
> 
> Carb work . and use good mid grade in them. thats the key. that way you can just roll on your freinds. they hit the gas and have to keep stomping to get their trash can rolling . Where as you just sit back and steady tap yours. they might take off but on a HWY. they max out where you will just float or coast right by not even breaking a sweet. Also drive nice and slow. Do'nt take off at the light. Let them fuckers see you roll. clown on a air bagger at the light... :biggrin:
> *


 thats what i'm sayin...350 is what i would choose...but since the 63 im payin on already gots a 327...imma just take it out, rebuild it, dress it up, prolly try to bore it out...get some extra horses out of it


----------



## 919ryder

thos topic is on fire today :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 12:54 PM~8632415
> *You guys are too young to understand. V8 give you the power to do stuff. your going to waste more gas on a 4 banger running the AC... Plus it's all in how you mod that motor.. and pipe it out. I can get almost 300 to a 16 gallon tank on my expo. thats even towing a trailer , AC , 5 kids wife , My fat ass . Hydro's and the heater on in the back. Hell I can even turn the damn healights on and roll. will not change.  :biggrin:
> 
> Carb work . and use good mid grade in them. thats the key. that way you can just roll on your freinds. they hit the gas and have to keep stomping to get their trash can rolling . Where as you just sit back and steady tap yours. they might take off but on a HWY. they max out where you will just float or coast right by not even breaking a sweet. Also drive nice and slow. Do'nt take off at the light. Let them fuckers see you roll. clown on a air bagger at the light... :biggrin:
> *


I WANNA SEE YOU GAS HOP THAT BIG MUTHAFUCCA, THAT WOULD BE THE BUSINESS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 10:57 AM~8632446
> *thats what i'm sayin...350 is what i would choose...but since the 63 im payin on already gots a 327...imma just take it out, rebuild it, dress it up, prolly try to bore it out...get some extra horses out of it
> *


it would be better to do a 327 if it's original to the car then a 350 cause back then the 327's were steel blocks and could hold up more if u were to bore them out...they range from 250-375 horse power depending on what kind of 327 u have...


----------



## SED-LOC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 12:59 PM~8632457
> *thos topic is on fire today :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS GETTING HOTT IN HERE, JUST DONT TAKE OFF ANY OF YOUR CLOTHES :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 11:54 AM~8632415
> *You guys are too young to understand. V8 give you the power to do stuff. your going to waste more gas on a 4 banger running the AC... Plus it's all in how you mod that motor.. and pipe it out. I can get almost 300 to a 16 gallon tank on my expo. thats even towing a trailer , AC , 5 kids wife , My fat ass . Hydro's and the heater on in the back. Hell I can even turn the damn healights on and roll. will not change.  :biggrin:
> 
> Carb work . and use good mid grade in them. thats the key. that way you can just roll on your freinds. they hit the gas and have to keep stomping to get their trash can rolling . Where as you just sit back and steady tap yours. they might take off but on a HWY. they max out where you will just float or coast right by not even breaking a sweet. Also drive nice and slow. Do'nt take off at the light. Let them fuckers see you roll. clown on a air bagger at the light... :biggrin:
> *


but im debating if i should save for a lil civic daily or a 350


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 12:02 PM~8632485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the valve covers aint painted niether is the intake but i got chrome valve covers and some other shit and alluminum intake...
> *


what is this out of????


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:06 AM~8632506
> *what is this out of????
> *


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

did you get the 63 back?????????????!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:19 AM~8632580
> *did you get the 63 back?????????????!!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 12:19 PM~8632587
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


noooooooooooo shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8632465
> *it would be better to do a 327 if it's original to the car then a 350 cause back then the 327's were steel blocks and could hold up more if u were to bore them out...they range from 250-375 horse power depending on what kind of 327 u have...
> *


  the 327 that comes in my 63 is the 327 turbo fire 300hp small block  so imma try to pushout 325 hp :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 11:22 AM~8632601
> * the 327 that comes in my 63 is the 327 turbo fire 300hp small block  so imma try to pushout 325 hp :cheesy:
> *


turbo fires are badass...are u sure it is cause i was gonna go get a 327 the other day but i ran the casting numbers and it turned out to be a 283 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8632463
> *I WANNA SEE YOU GAS HOP THAT BIG MUTHAFUCCA, THAT WOULD BE THE BUSINESS
> *


All over your Ford.. :biggrin: I think my batts have been charging wrong. When I charge one at a time . It like O shit hold on!!!!!!!! 36 volts hops the ass now.. I also Built me a small box. My timming is back... On the dash was cool but My little black box is cooler. and safer since I used C switches.. hahha


I got a pannel If anyone is interested... 4 hole. steal.. 3 switches in it with 5 extentions..


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:02 AM~8632484
> *but im debating if i should save for a lil civic daily or a 350
> *


What th efuc is the debate.. :uh: 

350 reliable but MPG sucks in city.

Civic . timing belts , oil leaks , higher insurance , all aluminum parts , mpg the exact same as 350 when ac is on or any assc.. and most inportant. We are going to clown your ass for ridding around in a pizza dilv clown mobile.. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 12:24 PM~8632609
> *turbo fires are badass...are u sure it is cause i was gonna go get a 327 the other day but i ran the casting numbers and it turned out to be a 283 :biggrin:
> *


damn what the fuck are yall sayin?

lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 12:28 PM~8632630
> *What th efuc is the debate.. :uh:
> 
> 350 reliable but MPG sucks in city.
> 
> Civic . timing belts , oil leaks , higher insurance , all aluminum parts , mpg the exact same as 350 when ac is on or any assc.. and most inportant. We are going to clown your ass for ridding around in a pizza dilv clown mobile.. :biggrin:
> *


lol god damn fundi, what do you suggest


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8632630
> *What th efuc is the debate.. :uh:
> 
> 350 reliable but MPG sucks in city.
> 
> Civic . timing belts , oil leaks , higher insurance , all aluminum parts , mpg the exact same as 350 when ac is on or any assc.. and most inportant. We are going to clown your ass for ridding around in a pizza dilv clown mobile.. :biggrin:
> *


u got almost all the same problems with a V8...plus those honda's last forever...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:29 AM~8632634
> *damn what the fuck are yall sayin?
> 
> lol
> *


the casting number's are numbers that are on the back of ur block right above the oil filter like on mine it said GM then the numbers it tells u what kind of motor and year the motor was...


----------



## six trey impala

U also gotta think are u gonna wanna drive ur caddy everywhere without worrying about someone messing with it...with a little daily u can park it anywhere and not give a fuck...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 11:30 AM~8632637
> *u got almost all the same problems with a V8...plus those honda's last forever...
> *


cynthetic oils , NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fram products . NO!!!!!!!!!!!! bosh products.. And you will be just fine.. :biggrin: 278K on this one and 189k on the 5.0 no leaks.. no power loss.. both still have og trans... Also keep that orange antifreaze the hell out of them too... I been under the hood since 11.. My first car was a 78 camero red with cragers.. 100 dailey. :biggrin: 350 ss


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yall gotta bring me up to speed on mechanics

everything lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 11:35 AM~8632657
> *cynthetic oils , NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fram products . NO!!!!!!!!!!!! bosh products.. And you will be just fine..  :biggrin:  278K on this one and 189k on the 5.0 no leaks.. no power loss.. both still have og trans... Also keep that orange antifreaze the hell out of them too... I been under the hood since 11.. My first car was a 78 camero red with cragers.. 100 dailey.  :biggrin: 350 ss
> *


i see what u mean but both cars ur gonna have to maintain...and then he wants to get a rebuildable 350...that's gonna take alot of time and money to rebuild...if i were him i'd try to get the caddy running decent and get a 350 to rebuild so he can still roll the caddy and be rebuilding a badass motor at the same time...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:40 AM~8632689
> *yall gotta bring me up to speed on mechanics
> 
> everything lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 12:42 PM~8632703
> *i see what u mean but both cars ur gonna have to maintain...and then he wants to get a rebuildable 350...that's gonna take alot of time and money to rebuild...if i were him i'd try to get the caddy running decent and get a 350 to rebuild so he can still roll the caddy and be rebuilding a badass motor at the same time...
> *


thats been my plan for 2 weeks lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 11:40 AM~8632689
> *yall gotta bring me up to speed on mechanics
> 
> everything lol
> *


 in time young grass hopper :biggrin: naw i'm just messin. the only reason i know so much about engines is b/c of my dad. i mean i don't know as much as yall think i do..but when it comes to these chevy engines....i know alot more than most 15 year old kids :cheesy: reason being is b/c i was raised in a family of car gods :biggrin: my grandpa is old school. he's owned everything from 40 fords to 55 belairs  even though now he just cruises around in his little olds....now my dad on the other hand is/was a speed freak..straight up muscle cars. i remeber as a lil kid i would go look at my dad build anything from elco's to chevelles. i remeber he had a 69 chevell.....gold w/ black vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm talkin bout 0-125mph in 5-8 sec. if u hit it just right of the line u could pull the front tires of the ground a lil bit :0 the good ol days


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 12:46 PM~8632725
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt bred into this, or brought up around any cars, i dunno a damn thing about engines or anything but im learning

thats what this topic is about lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8633274
> *in time young grass hopper :biggrin: naw i'm just messin. the only reason i know so much about engines is b/c of my dad. i mean i don't know as much as yall think i do..but when it comes to these chevy engines....i know alot more than most 15 year old kids :cheesy: reason being is b/c i was raised in a family of car gods :biggrin: my grandpa is old school. he's owned everything from 40 fords to 55 belairs  even though now he just cruises around in his little olds....now my dad on the other hand is/was a speed freak..straight up muscle cars. i remeber as a lil kid i would go look at my dad build anything from elco's to chevelles. i remeber he had a 69 chevell.....gold w/ black vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm talkin bout 0-125mph in 5-8 sec. if u hit it just right of the line u could pull the front tires of the ground a lil bit :0 the good ol days
> *


i meant horse power but hore power is good too :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

crazy ass 

hahahha


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8633275
> *i wasnt bred into this, or brought up around any cars,  i dunno a damn thing about engines or anything but im learning
> 
> thats what this topic is about lol
> *


nobody is born knowin..shit i still gotta long way to go before i can tell anyone else i know all about engines


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 02:07 PM~8633291
> *nobody is born knowin..shit i still gotta long way to go before i can tell anyone else i know all about engines
> *


lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8633274
> *in time young grass hopper :biggrin: naw i'm just messin. the only reason i know so much about engines is b/c of my dad. i mean i don't know as much as yall think i do..but when it comes to these chevy engines....i know alot more than most 15 year old kids :cheesy: reason being is b/c i was raised in a family of car gods :biggrin: my grandpa is old school. he's owned everything from 40 fords to 55 belairs  even though now he just cruises around in his little olds....now my dad on the other hand is/was a speed freak..straight up muscle cars. i remeber as a lil kid i would go look at my dad build anything from elco's to chevelles. i remeber he had a 69 chevell.....gold w/ black vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm talkin bout 0-125mph in 5-8 sec. if u hit it just right of the line u could pull the front tires of the ground a lil bit :0 the good ol days
> *


exact same here!!! my dad's know's a whole lot about cars especially impalas he's had 4 63's and 15 66 impala's he's stipped a 63 down to jus the shell...im learning alot rebuilding this 327 hopefully she'll be back in the beast by tomorrow then get all the timing done to it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yall suck lol


----------



## Playboy206

damn i dont understand wuts goin on.. i dont speak mechanic :biggrin: i think im the only one in here that dont got a car yet  :thumbsdown:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 24 2007, 03:14 PM~8633842
> *damn i dont understand wuts goin on.. i dont speak mechanic :biggrin: i think im the only one in here that dont got a car yet  :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah cuz you might wanna put the mic down and go grab a low lol j/p homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 24 2007, 02:14 PM~8633842
> *damn i dont understand wuts goin on.. i dont speak mechanic :biggrin: i think im the only one in here that dont got a car yet  :thumbsdown:
> *


ya foo what happened with that caprice??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

vans get good gas mileage?????


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 24 2007, 05:18 PM~8635033
> *vans get good gas mileage?????
> *


 fuck if i know :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 24 2007, 01:06 PM~8633282
> *i meant horse power but hore power is good too :biggrin:
> *


You mean whore..

And how do you get them to pull your caddi around . Or do you just drive around and collect gas money and part money.. :dunno:


----------



## sergio187

:wave: damn only a minor for a couple more hours WOW


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo




----------



## six trey impala

did u rattle can that??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lookin good


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 24 2007, 07:49 PM~8635698
> *You mean whore..
> 
> And how do you get them to pull your caddi around . Or do you just drive around and collect gas money and part money.. :dunno:
> *


do what????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 25 2007, 08:07 AM~8638002
> *do what????
> *


Look what you wrote pimp....

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 25 2007, 10:03 AM~8638187
> *Look what you wrote pimp....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the van thing???


----------



## blvddown

oh DAMN, I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS THREAD........KEEP IT REAL MY NEPHEWS.....ML


----------



## fundimotorsports

"vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm"




:around: :nono: :roflmao: (919)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 25 2007, 10:07 AM~8638206
> *"vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm"
> :around:  :nono:  :roflmao: (919)
> *


i didnt write that


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 25 2007, 09:11 AM~8638221
> *i didnt write that
> *


It was too (919)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 25 2007, 09:07 AM~8638206
> *"vinyl top. 396 bored out pushin 375 hore power. that mofo was built for the strip i'm"
> :around:  :nono:  :roflmao: (919)
> *


i think a 396 pushes more horsepower stock im pretty sure they are rated at 390?? :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2007, 09:45 AM~8638343
> *i think a 396 pushes more horsepower stock im pretty sure they are rated at 390?? :dunno:
> *


well, i was only 6 years old at the time soooo..... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

getting rid of the rust on my caddy soon 

what up with everyone else?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 25 2007, 11:40 AM~8638892
> *getting rid of the rust on my caddy soon
> 
> what up with everyone else?
> *


Today's club bbq and lowrider show cruise then tomorrow is the show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2007, 12:40 AM~8637433
> *did u rattle can that??
> *


i used auto spraypaint for it. I shot 2k primer down and clear with my gun though. It came out nicer than i thought it would


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 25 2007, 11:53 AM~8638980
> *i used auto spraypaint for it. I shot 2k primer down and clear with my gun though. It came out nicer than i thought it would
> *


did u sand it down first?


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

yup, scuff sanded it, shot 2k primer,4coats of black,2 light coats of clear,wetsand,1heavy coat of clear.

Do you have any more pics of your 63 sixtre?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 25 2007, 12:06 PM~8639059
> *yup, scuff sanded it, shot 2k primer,4coats of black,2 light coats of clear,wetsand,1heavy coat of clear.
> 
> Do you have any more pics of your 63 sixtre?
> *


damn it probably looks good...hold up i'll try to find some


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## MIDWESTJP

hey fundi it say clearly 18 and under lol
do i still count 19


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Aug 25 2007, 04:10 PM~8639899
> *hey fundi it say clearly 18 and under lol
> do i still count 19
> *


any rider is allowed in here, its just made for the young riders


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 25 2007, 03:12 PM~8639906
> *any rider is allowed in here, its just made for the young riders
> *


made by young riders for young riders :biggrin: but everyone's welcome...our house is your house  yea i know shut up :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 25 2007, 05:13 PM~8640215
> *made by young riders for young riders  :biggrin: but everyone's welcome...our house is your house  yea i know shut up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up mutha fuckas


----------



## fundimotorsports

i was going to ride today but. Got to give blood. You know I got that good stuff. Hip hop I have rhythem ***** blood.. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 26 2007, 09:07 AM~8643158
> *i was going to ride today but. Got to give blood. You know I got that good stuff. Hip hop I have rhythem ***** blood.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup biotches


----------



## 919ryder

school tommarow....lets see how many of my classes i actually get to :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 25 2007, 02:06 PM~8639059
> *yup, scuff sanded it, shot 2k primer,4coats of black,2 light coats of clear,wetsand,1heavy coat of clear.
> 
> Do you have any more pics of your 63 sixtre?
> *



2k primer :thumbsup: good stuff


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56+Aug 24 2007, 01:19 PM~8633884-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cuz you might wanna put the mic down and go grab a low lol j/p homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw the mic dont take up none of my money :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 24 2007, 04:17 PM~8635029
> *ya foo what happened with that caprice??
> *


i only got a 250$ paycheck they wanted 500 for the caprice(impala clone) :thumbsdown: same reason i quit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 26 2007, 08:53 PM~8646610
> *naw the mic dont take up none of my money  :biggrin:
> i only got a 250$ paycheck they wanted 500 for the caprice(impala clone) :thumbsdown: same reason i quit
> *


im pissed at u...u werent at the show... :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

school sucked


wut up with everybody


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 01:26 PM~8652007
> *school sucked
> wut up with everybody
> *


been chillin at home...i got school in 2 dayz tryna get my deer going for that day...


----------



## fundimotorsports

You should have been checking out who grew over the summer. (boobs) (ass). :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 27 2007, 02:19 PM~8652415
> *You should have been checking out who grew over the summer. (boobs) (ass). :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that's always fun :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah it is lol


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 12:26 PM~8652007
> *school sucked
> wut up with everybody
> *


Im painting my steering wheel today  

and putting my raggity ass panals back in too.

whats going on with your ride?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Aug 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8652744
> *Im painting my steering wheel today
> 
> and putting my raggity ass panals back in too.
> 
> whats going on with your ride?
> *


awesome

not much really, started my first attempts at sanding rust and spraying primer, the cheap rattle can kind from wal mart lol.


i know i know, doesnt matter to me i just want the rust gone


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 03:01 PM~8652769
> *awesome
> 
> not much really, started my first attempts at sanding rust and spraying primer, the cheap rattle can kind from wal mart lol.
> 
> 
> i know i know, doesnt matter to me i just want the rust gone
> *


cool this winter im gonna be working on mine alot!!!! i'd like to get a frame by then and start reinforcing it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 04:32 PM~8653018
> *cool this winter im gonna be working on mine alot!!!! i'd like to get a frame by then and start reinforcing it...
> *


hellz yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 03:33 PM~8653028
> *hellz yeah :thumbsup:
> *


ya since i missed this years cruise i want to come out strong next year...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 04:43 PM~8653096
> *ya since i missed this years cruise i want to come out strong next year...
> *


fuck yea man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 04:39 PM~8653659
> *fuck yea man
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 05:50 PM~8653749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go get a chrome oil pan in a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn lookin good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8653773
> *damn lookin good
> *


thanks...


----------



## six trey impala

still gonna go over it some more...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 05:55 PM~8653782
> *thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you doin all this yourself????


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 27 2007, 02:19 PM~8652415
> *You should have been checking out who grew over the summer. (boobs) (ass). :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah...plus all dem freshmen girls got that fresh meat...... u feel :cheesy: plus they aint as smart as the upperclassmen so it's easier to manipulate them and persuade them :0 u can talk smooth to 'em and they get hooked...especially when u pull out a wad of cash :biggrin: make it look like u got money and it's all over  but on the other note got damn! some of the ugliest bitches from last year done filled out and look fine as hell now.....but class is always boring....

so wassup everybody what yall been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 04:56 PM~8653787
> *you doin all this yourself????
> *


the motor me and my dad did it i painted everything though...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8653802
> *hell yeah...plus all dem freshmen girls got that fresh meat...... u feel :cheesy: plus they aint as smart as the upperclassmen so it's easier to manipulate them and persuade them :0 u can talk smooth to 'em and they get hooked...especially when u pull out a wad of cash :biggrin: make it look like u got money and it's all over  but on the other note got damn! some of the ugliest bitches from last year done filled out and look fine as hell now.....but class is always boring....
> 
> so wassup everybody what yall been up to?
> *


 :cheesy: 

nothing really, just waitin and saving


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 05:59 PM~8653805
> *the motor me and my dad did it i painted everything though...
> *


good shit

i bought a kick ass dvd off ebay on rebuilding 350s, i been learning alot from it


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 05:01 PM~8653820
> *good shit
> 
> i bought a kick ass dvd off ebay on rebuilding 350s, i been learning alot from it
> *


 i see them shit's all the time on ebay  i was gonna get one but imma wait and see


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 05:01 PM~8653820
> *good shit
> 
> i bought a kick ass dvd off ebay on rebuilding 350s, i been learning alot from it
> *


cool it's actually really easy...especially if u have the motor out...well gotta go gonna go match my stock oil pan for a chrome one :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 06:02 PM~8653837
> *cool it's actually really easy...especially if u have the motor out...well gotta go gonna go match my stock oil pan for a chrome one :cheesy:
> *


good luck bro

i wish you were closer then we could all roll together 63, 63 and caddy :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 05:05 PM~8653861
> *good luck bro
> 
> i wish you were closer then we could all roll together 63, 63 and caddy :biggrin:
> *


ya that would be sick..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 27 2007, 06:02 PM~8653832
> *i see them shit's all the time on ebay   i was gonna get one but imma wait and see
> *


get one its was $13 shipped, real good dvd


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2007, 06:06 PM~8653865
> *ya that would be sick..
> *


yeah it would


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 27 2007, 05:06 PM~8653868
> *get one its was $13 shipped, real good dvd
> *


that'll be my next dvd. :biggrin: i need to learn all i can while i'm still young. it's not cool breaking down on the road in front of all ur homies...and being like damn, now i gotta call a shop to fix this..it's better to just get down and dirty w/ it and show people u know what ur doing....so that way when i get older and lil homies look up at me they can come to me for advice and help and not be all...man that old fucker don't know shit..he just pays other people to do his work :uh: thats why when i get this 63...i wanna basically touch every part of it.....frame wrap, engine rebuild, body work, hell if my homie fletch lays down the paint i'll ask him to let me spray on it a lil bit. that way when it's all said and done i can look back at that clean ass 63 and say damn, look what i done. from what i hear there's nothin better than building ur own lowrider


----------



## six trey impala

got my chrome oil pan!!!!
now i gotta paint my tranny and i might do my headers not sure though...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 27 2007, 07:14 PM~8654406
> *that'll be my next dvd.  :biggrin: i need to learn all i can while i'm still young. it's not cool breaking down on the road in front of all ur homies...and being like damn, now i gotta call a shop to fix this..it's better to just get down and dirty w/ it and show people u know what ur doing....so that way when i get older and lil homies look up at me they can come to me for advice and help and not be all...man that old fucker don't know shit..he just pays other people to do his work :uh: thats why when i get this 63...i wanna basically touch every part of it.....frame wrap, engine rebuild, body work, hell if my homie fletch lays down the paint i'll ask him to let me spray on it a lil bit. that way when it's all said and done i can look back at that clean ass 63 and say damn, look what i done. from what i hear there's nothin better than building ur own lowrider
> *


hell yeah


----------



## six trey impala

GOT MY TRANNY AND OIL PAN ON...NOW I JUS NEED TO MARRY THEM TOGETHER AND DROP THEM IN THE 63 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 12:52 PM~8660570
> *GOT MY TRANNY AND OIL PAN ON...NOW I JUS NEED TO MARRY THEM TOGETHER AND DROP THEM IN THE 63 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  real cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 28 2007, 11:53 AM~8660574
> * real cool
> *


yup she's gonna be rollin again


----------



## six trey impala

check out my homies cutty


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8660584
> *yup she's gonna be rollin again
> *


throw some spokes on her soon, what color are you gunna paint her?


----------



## ROCK OUT

heres my ride just cause sixtrey wanted me to post it im 16


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 11:55 AM~8660604
> *check out my homies cutty
> *


he's 14


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 28 2007, 12:55 PM~8660608
> *heres my ride just cause sixtrey wanted me to post it im 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 28 2007, 11:55 AM~8660605
> *throw some spokes on her soon, what color are you gunna paint her?
> *


ya i'll be getting spokes sometime...but it's gonna be laurel green...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 12:57 PM~8660625
> *ya i'll be getting spokes sometime...but it's gonna be laurel green...
> *


not bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8660657
> *not bad
> *


WHEN U GONNA WORK ON URS!!!


----------



## six trey impala

MOCO SHOW PICS OF UR SETUP!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 01:04 PM~8660707
> *MOCO SHOW PICS OF UR SETUP!!!!
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 28 2007, 12:07 PM~8660733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC BRA U CAN SEE ALOT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 01:02 PM~8660685
> *WHEN U GONNA WORK ON URS!!!
> *


dunno bro


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 11:52 AM~8660570
> *GOT MY TRANNY AND OIL PAN ON...NOW I JUS NEED TO MARRY THEM TOGETHER AND DROP THEM IN THE 63 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


pics :0  wassup yall


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 28 2007, 01:16 PM~8660822
> *pics :0   wassup yall
> *


wut up man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8660822
> *pics :0   wassup yall
> *


i'll try to get some later...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

much luv young riders!!!! you are our next generation of lowriders!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 28 2007, 02:35 PM~8662196
> *much luv young riders!!!! you are our next generation of lowriders!!!!!
> *


thanks alot...jus following the veterans


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 02:37 PM~8662219
> *thanks alot...jus following the veterans
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

:0


----------



## six trey impala

Wait a minute Do i see lil bill in here??? wheres the pics of the motor?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 02:54 PM~8662390
> *Here's a pic with the pan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



motor Looks Clean As Hell Bro!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 03:19 PM~8662576
> *motor Looks Clean As Hell Bro!!!
> *


thanks alot man...that's probably the last part i buy for a looooong time.lol im broke now...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 03:37 PM~8662219
> *thanks alot...jus following the veterans
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000

motor looks damn good, she'll purr now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 28 2007, 03:50 PM~8662794
> *x10000000000000000000000000000
> 
> motor looks damn good, she'll purr now
> *


 :biggrin: I WANT HER TO ROAR!!!! :biggrin: but it should run waaaaaay better then before...it wouldnt idle right and made alot of lifter noise now i gotta fix my carrier bering(<spell check lol) in my drive line cause whenever u pull them out the get messed up...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 04:54 PM~8662846
> *:biggrin: I WANT HER TO ROAR!!!! :biggrin: but it should run waaaaaay better then before...it wouldnt idle right and made alot of lifter noise now i gotta fix my carrier bering(<spell check lol) in my drive line cause whenever u pull them out the get messed up...
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im still gettin rid of rust, i gotta take of my inertior panel so i can get to the rust nead my door hanle

school never fucking ends :angry:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 26 2007, 08:38 PM~8647048-->
> 
> 
> 
> im pissed at u...u werent at the show... :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know cuz my bro never called me :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 AM~8660608
> *heres my ride just cause sixtrey wanted me to post it im 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  any pics of the set up?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Well Im not under 18 but I am very new to the lowrider cars (I build bikes)I got a 84 cutty and am looking into the works dros and spokes inside and out. any advice for a new cat getting into the Lowrider "car" game.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2007, 06:58 PM~8664435
> *Well Im not under 18 but I am very new to the lowrider cars (I build bikes)I got a 84 cutty and am looking into the works dros and spokes inside and out. any advice for a new cat getting into the Lowrider "car" game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT!!! JUAN STEPPING UP NOW :biggrin: CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!! DAVIS HERE I COME TIME TO LOOK AT THE IMPROVEMENTS OF THE WOMENS CHASSIS.lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 29 2007, 08:02 AM~8667653
> *FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!! DAVIS HERE I COME TIME TO LOOK AT THE IMPROVEMENTS OF THE WOMENS CHASSIS.lol :biggrin:
> *


bwhahhahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2007, 10:06 PM~8665018
> *OH SHIT!!! JUAN STEPPING UP NOW :biggrin: CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup picked up the cutty. Bout to get some chinas for now.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everybody


----------



## 919ryder

waasssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 12:52 PM~8678793
> *waasssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
> *


not much homie, when you pickin up the trey???


----------



## 919ryder

hey i saw ur caddy's twin about a mile down the road from my school on the way back :biggrin: looked exactly like ur's i mean identical...same rust spots and all :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 12:55 PM~8678827
> *hey i saw ur caddy's twin about a mile down the road from my school on the way back :biggrin: looked exactly like ur's i mean identical...same rust spots and all :0
> *


piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8678805
> *not much homie, when you pickin up the trey???
> *


don't ask...everytime i hear it's name i get a lil teary  i don't know exactly when b/c of some issues right now, but i do know that if i don't die by the time i get it that it'll be mine :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8678851
> *don't ask...everytime i hear it's name i get a lil teary  i don't know exactly when b/c of some issues right now, but i do know that if i don't die by the time i get it that it'll be mine :biggrin:
> *


good luck

i dont think caddy will be makin it to next years cinco de mayo :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8678842
> *piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics :biggrin:
> *


u don't know how bad i wanted to whip out my phone and take a pic, but the freakin bus driver's got a need for speed so i didn't have enough time to :uh: :biggrin: it looked just like the pic u got in ur avi...wierd shit :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 30 2007, 11:58 AM~8678861
> *good luck
> 
> i dont think caddy will be makin it to next years cinco de mayo :angry:
> *


looks like we'll be ridin shotgun or backseat w/ the og's :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 01:00 PM~8678867
> *u don't know how bad i wanted to whip out my phone and take a pic, but the  freakin bus driver's got a need for speed so i didn't have enough time to :uh:  :biggrin: it looked just like the pic u got in ur avi...wierd shit :0
> *


dude go back and snap a pics of it!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

i'll try


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 01:01 PM~8678874
> *looks like we'll be ridin shotgun or backseat w/ the og's :biggrin:
> *


its depends on what im gunna do


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8678901
> *its depends on what im gunna do
> *


yeah i can't predict the future so imma keep my mouth shut before i jynx myself :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8678930
> *yeah i can't predict the future so imma keep my mouth shut before i jynx myself :0
> *


lol

problem is id have to get a new exhuast, and i really dont think my 307 can make it up there, it runs to damn tried, plus i dunno if i'll have my lisence (spelling) by then


----------



## six trey impala

damn bunch of nerds filled this topic up :biggrin: so how's everyone doing and how u guys liking school.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2007, 07:08 PM~8681643
> *damn bunch of nerds filled this topic up :biggrin: so how's everyone doing and how u guys liking school.
> *


bwhahhahahahahahhaha


its a white hot hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2007, 06:08 PM~8681643
> *damn bunch of nerds filled this topic up :biggrin: so how's everyone doing and how u guys liking school.
> *


school........just the usual......boring as hell! except for the daily fights we have..... :biggrin: but on the real our school is fucking overloaded! not to mention all the "gangbangers" that everybody's used to around here :uh: there's so many people that if a big gang fight actually broke out (which will happen sooner or later), that just about everybody'd be dead :0 haha that's why when mofo's around here start talking shit...i don't give 'em enough time to finish their first sentence...then it's lights out motherfucker! :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:scrutinize: hno:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8686915
> *school........just the usual......boring as hell! except for the daily fights we have..... :biggrin: but on the real our school is fucking overloaded! not to mention all the "gangbangers" that everybody's used to around here :uh: there's so many people that if a big gang fight actually broke out (which will happen sooner or later), that just about everybody'd be dead :0 haha that's why when mofo's around here start talking shit...i don't give 'em enough time to finish their first sentence...then it's lights out motherfucker! :cheesy:
> *


The great big white Debooooo.. :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8686999
> *The great big white Debooooo.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aigght boys, been puttin in a lil work to get rid of this rust, ive been doin this by myself, i had to do this to get to my door handle, but ive gotta wait till my step dad gets home cuz i need a ratchet set for this
before








after


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 01:02 PM~8687299
> *aigght boys, been puttin in a lil work to get rid of this rust, ive been doin this by myself, i had to do this to get to my door handle, but ive gotta wait till my step dad gets home cuz i need a ratchet set for this
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: is that a deep freezer out there next tp your car? damn, i know now i'm not the only mofo that has one outside for a workbench :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol not mine, my step dads

2 deep freezers


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2007, 03:17 PM~8688307
> *:cheesy: is that a deep freezer out there next tp your car? damn, i know now i'm not the only mofo that has one outside for a workbench :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: nuff said :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahhahahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8686915
> *school........just the usual......boring as hell! except for the daily fights we have..... :biggrin: but on the real our school is fucking overloaded! not to mention all the "gangbangers" that everybody's used to around here :uh: there's so many people that if a big gang fight actually broke out (which will happen sooner or later), that just about everybody'd be dead :0 haha that's why when mofo's around here start talking shit...i don't give 'em enough time to finish their first sentence...then it's lights out motherfucker! :cheesy:
> *


My school is really ghetto mostly mexicans and blacks there's only like 20 white kids...almost got in a fight with a fresh man yesterday and today when i was walking to the taco truck at lunch some kid threw a pop at a truck and the guy in the truck on the passenger side grabbed the kids backpack and were dragging the guy :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:scrutinize:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man i wish i could go cruisin just me and my lac..........this sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 04:04 PM~8688559
> *man i wish i could go cruisin just me and my lac..........this sucks
> *


y cant u?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 05:09 PM~8688608
> *y cant u?
> *


my alt is outta the car, plus a couple of other things plus i dont have my permit or nothing yet, no tags no nothing lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 05:00 PM~8688921
> *my alt is outta the car, plus a couple of other things plus i dont have my permit or nothing yet, no tags no nothing lol
> *


ohhh...i cant cruise mine either...no motor :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 06:48 PM~8689171
> *ohhh...i cant cruise mine either...no motor :biggrin:
> *


hahahhahaa


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 05:48 PM~8689175
> *hahahhahaa
> *


oh well cruising season is already pretty much over...now it wrenching season since it's starting to get cold gotta get them ready for next lowrider season


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 06:51 PM~8689182
> *oh well cruising season is already pretty much over...now it wrenching season since it's starting to get cold gotta get them ready for next lowrider season
> *


yup  

dunno how much wrenching i'll be doin tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 05:54 PM~8689192
> *yup
> 
> dunno how much wrenching i'll be doin tho
> *


why's that??? im gonna be doin alot...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 06:56 PM~8689203
> *why's that??? im gonna be doin alot...
> *


cuz im saving up for a daily


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 06:08 PM~8689253
> *cuz im saving up for a daily
> *


ohhh


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 07:25 PM~8689309
> *ohhh
> *


i really dunno yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT

ill get pics of the set up later for the ones who asked im charging my batts now thanks for the compliments


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 31 2007, 07:34 PM~8689364
> *ill get pics of the set up later for the ones who asked im charging my batts now thanks for the compliments
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 03:43 PM~8688450
> *My school is really ghetto mostly mexicans and blacks there's only like 20 white kids...almost got in a fight with a fresh man yesterday and today when i was walking to the taco truck at lunch some kid threw a pop at a truck and the guy in the truck on the passenger side grabbed the kids backpack and were dragging the guy :biggrin:
> *


same here...just no taco trucks :biggrin: ......really crowded lunch rooms.....no where to run when them SUR13 & MS13's start gettin into it w/ them latin kings & north14 cats :0 not to mention when the notorious east durham crips and tk3 crips get into it w/ them cheek rd. bloods and rochelle manor bloods.....plus u got like 20 other clicks and sets roaming around...shit gets hectic at times...last year motherfuckers set a bathroom on fire so the whole school would have to go outside......what happened next is what u call HECTIC!!!! :0 but it's all good as long as u keep it real and don't let mofo's punk u down


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

the only things i hate as much as nazis are gang bangers


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 06:39 PM~8689389
> *the only things i hate as much as nazis are gang bangers
> *


 :yessad: some of the punks are fake as hell living in nicer houses than me....but when they get in school they start talkin about how he made all this money and shit off slangin crack :uh: like he really knows what a dub looks like :uh:  it's a damn shame mofo's gotta pretend to be somethin these days just to kick it :angry: i keep it real and keep to myself about personal business but i still enjoy kickin it with everybody that keeps it real just like me :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2007, 07:45 PM~8689434
> *:yessad: some of the punks are fake as hell living in nicer houses than me....but when they get in school they start talkin about how he made all this money and shit off slangin crack :uh: like he really knows what a dub looks like :uh:   it's a damn shame mofo's gotta pretend to be somethin these days just to kick it :angry: i keep it real and keep to myself about personal business but i still enjoy kickin it with everybody that keeps it real just like me :biggrin:
> *


  
these little bangers aint shit without a gun


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Aug 31 2007, 07:48 PM~8689449
> *
> these little bangers aint shit without a gun
> *


the punks aint shit without there guns, but i got a few homies that are fucken crazy alot of people just hate but they cool just gotta chill and keep it real cause most of them go off for stupid shit cant say i dont but i aint doin dumb shit.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 31 2007, 07:54 PM~8689480
> *the punks aint shit without there guns, but i got a few homies that are fucken crazy alot of people just hate but they cool just gotta chill and keep it real cause most of them go off for stupid shit cant say i dont but i aint doin dumb shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 31 2007, 06:54 PM~8689480
> *the punks aint shit without there guns, but i got a few homies that are fucken crazy alot of people just hate but they cool just gotta chill and keep it real cause most of them go off for stupid shit cant say i dont but i aint doin dumb shit.
> *


  same here there's alotta fake ass punks out here but most of the homies i chill with are real layed back...but get crazy as hell too :biggrin: like my one homie(not sayin no names)he's MS but he's real chilled back and keeps his personal shit to his self he don't go around shootin up shit all the time(not sayin he don't put in work)but he still holds his shit down. but i do know some people that will put you 6 feet under for retarted reasons :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 31 2007, 06:54 PM~8689480
> *the punks aint shit without there guns, but i got a few homies that are fucken crazy alot of people just hate but they cool just gotta chill and keep it real cause most of them go off for stupid shit cant say i dont but i aint doin dumb shit.
> *


Preach on sista!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bwhahhahahahhahaha


----------



## 919ryder

there's a lil muscle carshow at this curch behind my house, i took my lil bro down there since his b-day party is today. it wasn't that bad....i seen a couple 58 impalas and one red and white 59 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 1 2007, 08:46 AM~8691453
> *there's a lil muscle carshow at this curch behind my house, i took my lil bro down there since his b-day party is today. it wasn't that bad....i seen a couple 58 impalas and one red and white 59 :cheesy:
> *


cool


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T4XRbEFWgs hellz yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 1 2007, 09:41 AM~8691800
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T4XRbEFWgs hellz yeah :biggrin:
> *


good shit, all my homies always wanna know why i listen to music that's before my time....shit it aint nuttin better than the oldies...them smooth melodies and lyrics :biggrin: but dont get me wrong i'm alwayz jammin on dat warren g and dogg pound too...u know i got's to keep it gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 1 2007, 11:07 AM~8691893
> *good shit, all my homies always wanna know why i listen to music that's before my time....shit it aint nuttin better than the oldies...them smooth melodies and lyrics :biggrin: but dont get me wrong i'm alwayz jammin on dat warren g and dogg pound too...u know i got's to keep it gangsta :biggrin:
> *


hahhahahahhahaha

Oldies, Jimi Hendrix, Guns N Roses, lil'bit of ACDC, and dr.dre instramentals cuz i dont wanna hear them gangster words


----------



## six trey impala

All i listen to is Oldies Funk and oldschool jams like lighter shade of brown ice cube dre mack 10 WC warren G snoop Mc eiht...i hate the music they play now i dont even listen to the radio anymore... :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 1 2007, 10:54 AM~8692111
> *All i listen to is Oldies Funk and oldschool jams like lighter shade of brown ice cube dre mack 10 WC warren G snoop Mc eiht...i hate the music they play now i dont even listen to the radio anymore... :uh:
> *


 we must be related :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 1 2007, 11:09 AM~8692169
> *we must be related :biggrin:
> *


hope not :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

haha i forgot to tell yall, earlier when me and my bro went to that lil carshow, everytime i would look at a car, mofo's would start gettin all nervous and start watchin my every move. like i was really gonna do some stupid shit at a church :uh: you could see them gettin nervous and shit u could see it in their eyes....must a been cause i had on a baggy shirt and shorts...fuckin stereotypes  it's all good cause i still walked around like i owned that bitch and my dads friend came through the middle of all the cars w/ his 78 firebird and lit it up on the way out


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 1 2007, 11:11 AM~8692174
> *hope not :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bwhahhahahahahahhahahahahhaha

its ok dustin i wouldnt wannabe related to a butt pluger catcher like polo

bwhahhahahahahah j/p homie


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2007, 11:08 PM~8690394
> *Preach on sista!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you always got somthing dumb to say huh,

heres the pics
still need to make my hold downs


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 1 2007, 02:57 PM~8692749
> *you always got somthing dumb to say huh,
> 
> heres the pics
> still need to make my hold downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are some great looking pumps there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 1 2007, 01:57 PM~8692749
> *you always got somthing dumb to say huh,
> 
> heres the pics
> still need to make my hold downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agustus u know since ur my close homie i gotta let u know what i really think about ur setup...im not sure if it's me but looks like one pump is farther forward then the other and the angles are different...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 1 2007, 11:34 AM~8692261
> *bwhahhahahahahahhahahahahhaha
> 
> its ok dustin i wouldnt wannabe related to a butt pluger catcher like polo
> 
> bwhahhahahahahah j/p homie
> *


:biggrin: it's cool cause i wouldnt want to be related to a country ass rock and roll listening 4 door driving butt pirate like u :biggrin: :biggrin: Jus messin with u homie ur jus a 4door driving butt pirate... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 1 2007, 03:48 PM~8692948
> *:biggrin: it's cool cause i wouldnt want to be related to a country ass rock and roll listening 4 door driving butt pirate like u :biggrin:  :biggrin: Jus messin with u homie ur jus a 4door driving butt pirate... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bwhahhahahahahhahahahah

no means no stop having fanasties about me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 1 2007, 03:45 PM~8692935
> *Agustus u know since ur my close homie i gotta let u know what i really think about ur setup...im not sure if it's me but looks like one pump is farther forward then the other and the angles are different...
> *


yeah i know its not father forward angle is just difrent ima fix it later


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

almost got that real bad rust spot on my caddy down to bare metal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mornin peoples


----------



## 919ryder

hola, como estas :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 2 2007, 09:44 AM~8695782
> *hola, como estas :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


bah


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 2 2007, 08:44 AM~8695782
> *hola, como estas :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Hola,pinche viejas fea's :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 2 2007, 10:33 AM~8695924
> *Hola,pinche viejas fea's :wave:  :wave:
> *


I said no!!!!!!!!!!!! stop having queer fanasties about me, you ****!!!!!!!!

bah


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

go use that seattle needle thing as a butt plug, its much smaller than your used to tho


bhwhahahahhahahahahah


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 2 2007, 10:02 AM~8696066
> *go use that seattle needle thing as a butt plug, its much smaller than your used to tho
> bhwhahahahhahahahahah
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ur gay :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 2 2007, 12:49 PM~8696470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ur gay  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn fooooooooooocker, stop tryin to come back


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 2 2007, 12:50 PM~8696478
> *wassup everybody
> *


wut up man


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 2 2007, 08:33 AM~8695924-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hola,pinche viejas fea's :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowriderKid56_@Sep 2 2007, 09:02 AM~8696066
> *go use that seattle needle thing as a butt plug, its much smaller than your used to tho
> bhwhahahahhahahahahah
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


only a *** could think of somthin like that :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 2 2007, 04:17 PM~8697502
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> only a *** could think of somthin like that  :uh:
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 2 2007, 05:17 PM~8697502
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> only a *** could think of somthin like that  :uh:
> *


surprized you didnt come up with it :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 2 2007, 05:53 PM~8697637
> *MY POINT EXACTLY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont get all excited, im not gay and never will be

sorry


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

how bout u guys talk about ur rides instead of ur late night fantasies


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont have fantasies about dudes

ive been talkin about my ride


----------



## 919ryder

:cheesy:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Whassup yall


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

A few pics, I put the wires on for motivation











That lil chrome piece on the outter quarter panal has got to go, so do the rear handles.




















Dont worry those kick panals are getting painted.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i cant help but feel im fucking up, i hate rust. i cant get this shit off, i think i been doing it wrong too.......  
i think ive been fucking up on the whole process, im i doin it right????


should i say fuck it and prime this????


----------



## impress213

HEY MIKEY AND DUSTIN I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY CAR COMING TOWMORROW SEE WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Sep 3 2007, 11:19 AM~8702074
> *HEY MIKEY AND DUSTIN I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY CAR COMING TOWMORROW SEE WHAT YOU THINK
> *


i already kno its clean as fuck


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Sep 3 2007, 10:19 AM~8702074
> *HEY MIKEY AND DUSTIN I GOT A FEW PICS OF MY CAR COMING TOWMORROW SEE WHAT YOU THINK
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 3 2007, 09:06 AM~8701622
> *i cant help but feel im fucking up, i hate rust. i cant get this shit off, i think i been doing it wrong too.......
> i think ive been fucking up on the whole process, im i doin it right????
> should i say fuck it and prime this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u have to cut it out...or it's gonna keep coming back


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 2 2007, 07:28 PM~8698374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont have fantasies about dudes
> 
> ive been talkin about my ride
> *


What that didnt make no sense at all


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 3 2007, 05:39 PM~8704835
> *What that didnt make no sense at all
> *


your not makin no sense, how hard was that to understand??? lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 3 2007, 04:38 PM~8704831
> *u have to cut it out...or it's gonna keep coming back
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dunno ima wait and see the only really bad thing is that rust spot


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Do you have a better pic of the rust spot?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Sep 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8713262
> *Do you have a better pic of the rust spot?
> *


its in my build topic homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 4 2007, 12:30 PM~8712661
> *dunno ima wait and see the only really bad thing is that rust spot
> *


is the rust on the door the worst?? if so jus buy a new one...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2007, 04:50 PM~8714305
> *is the rust on the door the worst?? if so jus buy a new one...
> *


yeah, really the rest is barely surface rust


easier said than done


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8714449
> *yeah, really the rest is barely surface rust
> easier said than done
> *


 :0 i know what you mean homie. when i do get that 63 i got hella surface rust to get off. i think one quarter sized rust hole i gotta fix. plus cosmetics and glass, mouldings, ect. :uh: it's gonna be a project thats for sure


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 4 2007, 05:54 PM~8714741
> *:0 i know what you mean homie. when i do get that 63 i got hella surface rust to get off. i think one quarter sized rust hole i gotta fix. plus cosmetics and glass, mouldings, ect. :uh: it's gonna be a project thats for sure
> *


shit, dependin on if i get a daily i might be able to give a hand for a day


----------



## impress213




----------



## impress213

WHAT YOU ALL THINK OF THE NEW RIMS


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ooooooooooooooooooooo shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



god damn homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks fuckin clean!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 4 2007, 04:54 PM~8714741
> *:0 i know what you mean homie. when i do get that 63 i got hella surface rust to get off. i think one quarter sized rust hole i gotta fix. plus cosmetics and glass, mouldings, ect. :uh: it's gonna be a project thats for sure
> *


All 63's have a stress point on the quarter panel that creeps from the bottom of the roof and works down mine has it on one side the other side is starting to do it...and on the bottom of the fenders is usually a spot for rust...


----------



## Playboy206

:wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Saved my ass last night. Will have fun ridding now... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up homies


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8721656
> *wut up homies
> *


getting ready for night class. went to go pick up sum parts and pot hole tore what was left of my perch out..  He cut and welded a custom bracket and sold me sum more stuff.. :biggrin: hahah But now my truck hits and the cylinders are straight at all times!!!!  Before they tilted with the perch. and made my springs pop on big bumps.. And more shinny stuff..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2007, 01:28 PM~8721680
> *getting ready for night class. went to go pick up sum parts and pot hole tore what was left of my perch out..    He cut and welded a custom bracket and sold me sum more stuff.. :biggrin: hahah But now my truck hits and the cylinders are straight at all times!!!!  Before they tilted with the perch. and made my springs pop on big bumps.. And more shinny stuff..
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8721614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved my ass last night. Will have fun ridding now... :biggrin:
> *


 some homie handed me this card the other day at school. he said "i know you like lowriders, here u go" i was like damn how the hell do you know...then i read it and saw the car's on it and seen who's card this was :biggrin: i guess the homie know's pancho or somethin b/c i sure don't :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sometimes i wish i would have waited an saved more money to get a better caddy, but i wonder what woulda happened to her if i didnt get her :tears:

it makes me sad seein her leak oil and just sit there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8723568
> *sometimes i wish i would have waited an saved more money to get a better caddy, but i wonder what woulda happened to her if i didnt get her  :tears:
> 
> it makes me sad seein her leak oil and just sit there
> *


sell it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2007, 05:53 PM~8723803
> *sell it
> *


never, i wouldnt get much for her tho, but i dont giva fuck i aint selling her


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 5 2007, 04:55 PM~8723816
> *never, i wouldnt get much for her tho, but i dont giva fuck i aint selling her
> *


well save up for a 2door and use the 4door for parts :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2007, 06:26 PM~8724062
> *well save up for a 2door and use the 4door for parts :biggrin:
> *


never, i dont really want a 2 door, my car WILL be on the road

im just sad shes sittin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

poloo about how much did it cost you to rebuild that engine yourself and what tools did you need how much did they cost? i know of a couple tools cuz of that dvd


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowriderKid56, PantyDropper

wut up homie


----------



## 919ryder

wassap everybody? yo mike, yall startin a street dreams chapter in chi-town or what??


----------



## cloz grumpy

:dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 5 2007, 05:50 PM~8724261
> *poloo about how much did it cost you to rebuild that engine yourself and what tools did you need how much did they cost? i know of a couple tools cuz of that dvd
> *


ummm well i didnt fully rebuild it i jus got new cam,lifters,pushrods,rocker arms,fuel pump,oil pump,timing chain and that's it...the cam and lifters were about $80 bucks total push rods were like $31 timing chain was around $30-$40 fuel pump was $25 but i got hooked up with that oil pump was about $30 so it was like around $200 plus chrome...
the tools were jus like ur usual wratchets and sockets and wrenches nothing really special...i was jus planning on jus putting the lifters in and painting the motor but decided since the motor was already out might as well change all the fuel pump and oil pump and shit...and i had to get a new oil pan cause my headers were in the way of the bolt to drain the oil...oil pan was pretty cheap for chrome $52.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2007, 08:06 PM~8724960
> *ummm well i didnt fully rebuild it i jus got new cam,lifters,pushrods,rocker arms,fuel pump,oil pump,timing chain and that's it...the cam and lifters were about $80 bucks total push rods were like $31 timing chain was around $30-$40 fuel pump was $25 but i got hooked up with that oil pump was about $30 so it was like around $200 plus chrome...
> the tools were jus like ur usual wratchets and sockets and wrenches nothing really special...i was jus planning on jus putting the lifters in and painting the motor but decided since the motor was already out might as well change all the fuel pump and oil pump and shit...and i had to get a new oil pan cause my headers were in the way of the bolt to drain the oil...oil pan was pretty cheap for chrome $52.
> *


i think i figured out a plan
thanks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 5 2007, 07:47 PM~8724735
> *wassap everybody? yo mike, yall startin a street dreams chapter in chi-town or what??
> *


i have no idea, thats between alex and the boss

hopefully :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 6 2007, 12:28 PM~8730720
> *i think i figured out a plan
> thanks
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

What up ya'll . having cook out and all night party at my farm Sat.. .  Bring sleeping bags if you get too drunk. Kids wives baby moma's , husbands. bring them. 4 wheeling and shit talking cards.. Bring a dash or something if you want. hopme cooked food and mixed drinks by the ladies...


----------



## layla




----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

HAHA.

Got my hydros working again (i gotta get some cylinders for the front though)





























MY STUDS BROKE RIGHT OFF WITH THE ADAPTER AND KNOCKOFF STILL ATTACHED  :twak:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

its all apart of lowridin


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

pretty much think i figured out my plan


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 7 2007, 02:20 PM~8740376
> *pretty much think i figured out my plan
> *


lets here it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 7 2007, 04:50 PM~8740976
> *lets here it
> *


aight 

1.save and save until i get my permit,
2.get a beater that gets great mpg
3. get a job and work my ass off everyday i can, i have no life so this is perfect lol
4.get all kinda tools, and tools to rebuild engines for christmas
5.study that engine dvd like a bible
6.keep the rust off my caddy
6. keep saving and learning
7. get a 350, while maintianing the beater so i can use as daily
8. start the rebuild process, keep saving and maybe get my tranny rebuild
9. finish rebuild, get headers and dual flowmaster exhuast
10. save and save somemore
11. stock pile new parts for ex. new bumber, grille
12. prep for paint, get painted
13. save for rims, get rims

14. roll it :biggrin: 

i should be outta the house by most of them steps are completed

15.get a real job,i wanna be a cop or go to a trade school or something, save and save till i can start the frame off wrap :biggrin: 

pretty much my life plan i guess lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by layla_@Sep 6 2007, 11:44 PM~8735926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is this fool posting in my topic?????


----------



## 919ryder

i dont see nothin but a blank square that says image violated our terms of service... :dunno: anyway..after high school i wanna go to UTI or somethin like that, but until then...i gots to get my hustle on and make some money for my ride :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 7 2007, 06:35 PM~8741545
> *i dont see nothin but a blank square that says image violated our terms of service... :dunno: anyway..after high school i wanna go to UTI or somethin like that, but until then...i gots to get my hustle on and make some money for my ride :cheesy:
> *


  i heard about that place


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 7 2007, 05:35 PM~8741545
> *i dont see nothin but a blank square that says image violated our terms of service... :dunno: anyway..after high school i wanna go to UTI or somethin like that, but until then...i gots to get my hustle on and make some money for my ride :cheesy:
> *


I wanna learn how to paint...i like painting alot and i like seeing all the pretty colors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8741649
> *I wanna learn how to paint...i like painting alot and i like seeing all the pretty colors :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i definately wanna learn how to paint, maybe a lil striping here and there too :biggrin: imma talk to my homie fletch and see if he can give me some lessons later on. he's still learning but i think he knows enough to teach me. hopefully when he gets his shop up and running i can learn to do some of the work he does. im also gonna talk to my homie carlos and see if he can teach me how to weld and fabricate. then if i get good enough i might even start doing installs and shit around town :cheesy:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 7 2007, 03:30 PM~8741198
> *i should be outta the house by most of them steps are completed
> *


if thats the case mabye by then u can step it up to a better car (no disrespect) or a different car :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 8 2007, 02:49 AM~8744504
> *if thats the case mabye by then u can step it up to a better car (no disrespect) or a different car :cheesy:
> *


nope ima have this car for life


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 8 2007, 06:41 AM~8744988
> *nope ima have this car for life
> *


 :0 i plan on having my first lolow for life too but u never know. when imma old man i wanna open up the garage and see a 63 impala (my first lolow) sittin next to a rag top 59 :cheesy: then i wouldn't give a fuck about anything else...just my two favorite rides chillin in the garage


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 09:05 AM~8745192
> *:0 i plan on having my first lolow for life too but u never know. when imma old man i wanna open up the garage and see a 63 impala (my first lolow) sittin next to a rag top 59 :cheesy: then i wouldn't give a fuck about anything else...just my two favorite rides chillin in the garage
> *


  

only two rides id want next to my caddy is a all black rag top 62 and a old school low 64 buick rivera


----------



## six trey impala

Well since by the time i get enough money to get a 59 they'll all be extinct i'd want my 63 all done up with a champagne convertible 63 right next to it!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8747237
> *Well since by the time i get enough money to get a 59 they'll all be extinct i'd want my 63 all done up with a champagne convertible 63 right next to it!!
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Sep 7 2007, 12:38 AM~8736274
> *HAHA.
> 
> Got my hydros working again (i gotta get some cylinders for the front though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY STUDS BROKE RIGHT OFF WITH THE ADAPTER AND KNOCKOFF STILL ATTACHED   :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet!! u ever plan to sell it lmk!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 04:44 PM~8747237
> *Well since by the time i get enough money to get a 59 they'll all be extinct i'd want my 63 all done up with a champagne convertible 63 right next to it!!
> *


 i also took the fact that they'll be extinct into consideration but i still wanna keep the hopes alive :biggrin: i wanna paint my 63 kinda like a jade greenish color almost like Eazy-E's 63 was but a lil different. i want my 63 to be og not any of that radical shit. just somethin that looks good as hell but simple. maybe a lil pinstriping here and there. when it's all said and done i want some chrome undies and my frame painted to match the car to make it complete. u know somethin i can hit the streetz with but can still take to the shows :biggrin:


----------



## 0811KB

y most people dont like 4 doors with post in the middle any body knows? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 06:49 PM~8747535
> *i also took the fact that they'll be extinct into consideration but i still wanna keep the hopes alive :biggrin: i wanna paint my 63 kinda like a jade greenish color almost like Eazy-E's 63 was but a lil different. i want my 63 to be og not any  of that radical shit. just somethin that looks good as hell but simple. maybe a lil pinstriping here and there. when it's all said and done i want some chrome undies and my frame painted to match the car to make it complete. :biggrin:
> *


pretty much all nc riders are takin that path


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 8 2007, 06:52 PM~8747555
> *y most people dont like 4 doors with post in the middle any body knows? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


doesnt matter homie, do wut u like and do it right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8747535
> *i also took the fact that they'll be extinct into consideration but i still wanna keep the hopes alive :biggrin: i wanna paint my 63 kinda like a jade greenish color almost like Eazy-E's 63 was but a lil different. i want my 63 to be og not any  of that radical shit. just somethin that looks good as hell but simple. maybe a lil pinstriping here and there. when it's all said and done i want some chrome undies and my frame painted to match the car to make it complete. u know somethin i can hit the streetz with but can still take to the shows :biggrin:
> *


TOO LATE IM DOING MINE THAT COLOR!!! it's called Laurel green OG COLOR!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 8 2007, 05:52 PM~8747555
> *y most people dont like 4 doors with post in the middle any body knows? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I dont like them much...but other people do...i dont really care it's not my money they're buying there car with...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 06:20 PM~8747737
> *TOO LATE IM DOING MINE THAT COLOR!!! it's called Laurel green OG COLOR!!!
> *


damn, u got good taste that's the exact name of it b/c i seen that color on a 64 in lowrider mag :biggrin: we can be twins, see who's gets more props :biggrin: nah, i'm just playin i was taking that color into consideration but i'm also taking alotta og colors into consideration too. i like that aqua/teal color alot too so idk yet..i still gotta get the damn car :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 06:22 PM~8747747
> *I dont like them much...but other people do...i dont really care it's not my money they're buying there car with...
> *


 that's how i feel  to me 4 doors just don't look right. neither do wagons but i remember my homie had a 63 wagon and that was off the hook...just about the only wagon i would ever think of buying :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

4 door caddys :thumbsup: 

mine with be black with black powder coated wires :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 06:32 PM~8747826
> *that's how i feel  to me 4 doors just don't look right. neither do wagons but i remember my homie had a 63 wagon and that was off the hook...just about the only wagon i would ever think of buying :biggrin:
> *


i like the 63 wagons i'd like to get one with a 572 big block and like 22's in the back with 20's in the front...grocery getter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2007, 06:29 PM~8747811
> *damn, u got good taste that's the exact name of it b/c i seen that color on a 64 in lowrider mag :biggrin: we can be twins, see who's gets more props :biggrin: nah, i'm just playin i was taking that color into consideration but i'm also taking alotta og colors into consideration too. i like that aqua/teal color alot too so idk yet..i still gotta get the damn car :biggrin:
> *


Toyota has a badass green i was gonna use for mine but decided that i want to go OG


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everybody


----------



## 919ryder

TTT it don't stop!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 06:40 PM~8747878
> *i like the 63 wagons i'd like to get one with a 572 big block and like 22's in the back with 20's in the front...grocery getter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 my homie's wagon was fucking sick! it was a lime green color with a gang of flake in it (if i remember correctly) sittin on matching spokes. i can't remember if it had bags or hydro's though. i think he got it from some one on here. then i think he traded for somethin better :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

here's the wagon i'm talkin bout...it looks a lil different from what i remembered but here it is....hope he doesn't mind me postin up this pic :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i remeber seein that, it had bags


----------



## 919ryder

my inspiration :biggrin: i took that pic. it's also my homies


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 09:36 AM~8750298
> *my inspiration :biggrin: i took that pic. it's also my homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


carlos's 63  
alex's caddy is mine


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 09:20 AM~8750456
> *carlos's 63
> alex's caddy is mine
> *


 :biggrin: post up pics of alex's caddy. i cant wait till i get my 63


----------



## six trey impala

Today i should have my motor running just have my alternator to put on and a few hoses and distributor also oil and tranny fluid stayed up till 3:00am working on it


----------



## 919ryder

damn, one of them long nights huh. i've done that before. except it was a white caddy and i was helpin my homies (carlos & fletch) work on it/build it...whatever u wanna call it. and i got to the shop at 6pm and didn't leave till 4:30am :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 11:27 AM~8750728
> *:biggrin: post up pics of alex's caddy. i cant wait till i get my 63
> *











heres one from his myspace, just click his link in his sig and add him to see the pics


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 11:47 AM~8750823
> *Today i should have my motor running just have my alternator to put on and a few hoses and distributor also oil and tranny fluid stayed up till 3:00am working on it
> *


good shit


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 12:12 PM~8751150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one from his myspace, just click his link in his sig and add him to see the pics
> *


 how'd u get pics off other peoples myspace. i need to do that to show yall somethin :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:15 PM~8751159
> *how'd u get pics off other peoples myspace. i need to do that to show yall somethin :biggrin:
> *


My Webpage my myspace

you add them as friends and just go to pics


----------



## 919ryder

what's ur last name :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:24 PM~8751192
> *what's ur last name :biggrin:
> *


one i made up, i aint tellin nobody my last name


----------



## 919ryder

i need to know to add u to my friends list foolio. or u could tell me ur email address


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:31 PM~8751210
> *i need to know to add u to my friends list foolio. or u could tell me ur email address
> *


click add to friends fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

or just post up a link to your page


----------



## 919ryder

i did but it said.........$Cadillac Rider In The Making$ only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either $Cadillac Rider In The Making$ 's last name or email address to send your request........FOOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 12:33 PM~8751216
> *or just post up a link to your page
> *


iight but i'm also doin somethin else so it might take a minute


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:36 PM~8751224
> *i did but it said.........$Cadillac Rider In The Making$ only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either $Cadillac Rider In The Making$ 's last name or email address to send your request........FOOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuck how am i supposed to know, i dont sind friend requests to myself


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 12:39 PM~8751245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck how am i supposed to know, i dont sind friend requests to myself
> *


 :biggrin: that was a good one. now let me continue to do whatever it is i'm supposed to be doing :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:46 PM~8751278
> *:biggrin: that was a good one. now let me continue to do whatever it is i'm supposed to be doing :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 919ryder

jr's old caddy...the one i stayed up till 4:30 am workin on :biggrin: that was my first time ever doin any hydraulic work it was fun though


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 01:50 PM~8751299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jr's old caddy...the one i stayed up till 4:30 am workin on :biggrin: that was my first time ever doin any hydraulic work it was fun though
> *


----------



## 919ryder

yo mike if u wanna add me as a friend on myspace just search DLOC in my pic i'll be wearing a white sox hat


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8751135
> *damn, one of them long nights huh. i've done that before. except it was a white caddy and i was helpin my homies (carlos & fletch) work on it/build it...whatever u wanna call it. and i got to the shop at 6pm and didn't leave till 4:30am :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i started yesterday like at 12 and ended at 3 in the morning...now im having a hard time with the carrier barring in the driveline!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 02:00 PM~8751343
> *yo mike if u wanna add me as a friend on myspace just search DLOC in my pic i'll be wearing a white sox hat
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 02:01 PM~8751350
> *i started yesterday like at 12 and ended at 3 in the morning...now im having a hard time with the carrier barring in the driveline!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


lol keep workin at it homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2007, 02:00 PM~8751343
> *yo mike if u wanna add me as a friend on myspace just search DLOC in my pic i'll be wearing a white sox hat
> *


too many damn dlocs ahahhahahaha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowriderKid56, IMPALA JOHN

what up john hows the 64 comming??? that thing is gunna have a bad ass 3 wheel!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 01:10 PM~8751389
> *too many damn dlocs ahahhahahaha
> *


found him!!! he's the one doing the gangster crouch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 02:12 PM~8751400
> *found him!!! he's the one doing the gangster crouch :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwhahahhahahahahahha i sent a friend request to the wrong dude


look at that fuckin whiteboy dustin 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 01:15 PM~8751419
> *bwhahahhahahahahahha i sent a friend request to the wrong dude
> look at that fuckin whiteboy dustin
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think it's him...if its not i sent the request to the wrong dude too :biggrin: :biggrin: i sent him a message calling him a puto too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 02:17 PM~8751427
> *i think it's him...if its not i sent the request to the wrong dude too :biggrin:  :biggrin: i sent him a message calling him a puto too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i found him but i sent a f/r to some fucker in Cali :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay dustin man, i love that song you got on myspace


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 03:57 PM~8752127
> *ay dustin man, i love that song you got on myspace
> *


X2 white boys got taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

TREY ZILLAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 07:28 PM~8753216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREY ZILLAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 63 is looking clean :biggrin: mad props


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8753241
> *that 63 is looking clean  :biggrin:  mad props
> *


thanks alot homie...trying to make her shiny for next year show the veterans that youngstars got taste too we aint all into donks :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8753263
> *thanks alot homie...trying to make her shiny for next year show the veterans that youngstars got taste too we aint all into donks :biggrin:
> *


HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 8 2007, 07:08 PM~8747666
> *doesnt matter homie, do wut u like and do it right
> *


u right this is mine wich im working on i think 2 door 4 door or more its still a lowlow


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2007, 07:22 PM~8747747
> *I dont like them much...but other people do...i dont really care it's not my money they're buying there car with...
> *


simon que si


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 9 2007, 08:33 PM~8753698
> *u right this is mine wich im working on i think 2 door 4 door or more its still a lowlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HTOWN IN THE HOUSE...WATS THE DEAL ON IT? HOWS IT COMMING ALONG?

IF YOU EVER NEED ANY PARTS HIT UP TIM AT 832 659 6963. THATS WHERE I GET ALL MY STUFF FROM.


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Nice 63!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:28 PM~8753661
> *HOW OLD ARE YOU?
> *


15...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8753709
> *simon que si
> *


i'd take a 4 door if i still had my 2 door...i dont care how many doors it has 63's are badass


----------



## Chevillacs

how young are we talking about here? maybe im not eligible for this thread LOL....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 9 2007, 10:06 PM~8754998
> *how young are we talking about here? maybe im not eligible for this thread LOL....
> *


I dont really think there's an age limit...everyones welcome...i like getting advice from older folks that have worked on cars alot...and i like hearing there stories too


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 11:00 PM~8754935
> *15...
> *


KEEP DOIN YOUR THING HOMIE...HARD WORK PAYS OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 10:18 PM~8755102
> *KEEP DOIN YOUR THING HOMIE...HARD WORK PAYS OFF... :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie...still got a loooooong ways to go...car needs alot more!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

11:27 Got the car running jus needs the timing to be done and then it's time to get atleast 1 cruise before it gets too cold


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 12:27 AM~8755644
> *11:27 Got the car running jus needs the timing to be done and then it's time to get atleast 1 cruise before it gets too cold
> *


 HA! THATS GOOD...ENJOY THAT CRUISIN... IT WAS MY BDAY SO I TOOK IT FOR A CRUISE BY MYSELF...FELT GOOD. ANY PICS OF YOUR 63?ILL POST UP SOME OF MINE SOON.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 12:25 AM~8755633
> *for sure homie...still got a loooooong ways to go...car needs alot more!!!   :cheesy:
> *



TAKE YOUR TIME, DO RESEARCH, ASK QUESTIONS, AND DONT RUSH. YOUR CRUISING DAYS WILL COME JUST DONT GET IMPATIENT...


----------



## 919ryder

see u guys found me on myspace! :biggrin: :wave: yep biotches im at school right now :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

six trey and bowtie...lemme see them pics!....more pics = more motivation


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 06:08 AM~8756519
> *see u guys found me on myspace! :biggrin:  :wave: yep biotches im at school right now :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 9 2007, 08:28 PM~8753216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREY ZILLAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE RIDE WHERE DI U GET THE LIL RIDE @ HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Sep 10 2007, 06:22 AM~8756557
> *NICE RIDE WHERE DI U GET THE LIL RIDE @ HOMIE
> :thumbsup:
> *


I think i bought it at a swapmeet...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8755657
> *HA! THATS GOOD...ENJOY THAT CRUISIN... IT WAS MY BDAY SO I TOOK IT FOR A CRUISE BY MYSELF...FELT GOOD. ANY PICS OF YOUR 63?ILL POST UP SOME OF MINE SOON.
> *


here ya go...


----------



## 919ryder

damn, i cant see the pics on the computer at school...this sucks! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 07:01 AM~8756675
> *damn, i cant see the pics on the computer at school...this sucks! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Yousa needzz yourzz edamaaaacation any wayz..... :biggrin: 


Nice car.


----------



## 919ryder

any more info on atl fundi? i'm still going, i need to meet up with one of yall fast!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 07:21 AM~8756756
> *any more info on atl fundi? i'm still going, i need to meet up with one of yall fast!
> *


Yes you do. I guess i will be heading up that way. Alex is a no go. so I could go another route or the one you guys are taking. You got funds. I will be there today if you want to get the room and stuff ready. ( on line) or call. Juan (goldsburro ) is bringing his hopper. and Pancho is comming in Sat night or Sunday.. No hopper he says....


----------



## 919ryder

once i get home i'll talk to the folks. and see wassup with them. i'll let u know soon though


----------



## fundimotorsports

thanks for the call back Ruben. :uh: All rooms are a go. Get up with Ruben or Carlos and pay them. As far as the factory ya I am still going. so you just need to pay me for your ticket. like $18.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 07:10 AM~8756526
> *six trey and bowtie...lemme see them pics!....more pics = more motivation
> *


I'm over 18 I don't qualify 

jk ill post em up when I get home. I'm on my phone.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 09:45 AM~8757077
> *I'm over 18 I don't qualify
> 
> jk ill post em up when I get home. I'm on my phone.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2007, 12:58 PM~8758198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WE NEED TO FIX THE LEAKS ON THE ROOF THAT WAY I CAN SEE THE 63 CLEAN FOR ATLEAST 5 MINUTES  DAMN HOUSTON WEATHER :angry:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8758223
> *DAMN WE NEED TO FIX THE LEAKS ON THE ROOF THAT WAY I CAN SEE THE 63 CLEAN FOR ATLEAST 5 MINUTES    DAMN HOUSTON WEATHER  :angry:
> *


that bucket is always filty...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2007, 01:10 PM~8758275
> *that bucket is always filty...
> *


only time i seen it clean was day i took it to meeting...stayed clean for like 30 minutes till the rain...


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 01:12 PM~8758283
> *only time i seen it clean was day i took it to meeting...stayed clean for like 30 minutes till the rain...
> *


fk it throw it in he gutta and go buy another..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn man, i missed alot lol, polo, 63 looking good plus everyone else

homie with the foor door, who gives a fuck if its a four door, do your thing man 

for the record, ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS ALLOWED IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!! lol its dedicated to the young rider, but we aint shit without the og's so please post!!!!!!!!
any advice stories or anything please share, cuz if yall dont keep us on topic all we do is BS 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2007, 01:18 PM~8758330
> *fk it throw it in he gutta and go buy another..
> *


61 RAG MAYBE :dunno: HAS LIGHT BLUE OG PAINT CODE...SHOULD BE EASIER TO KEEP CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 01:27 PM~8758432
> *61 RAG MAYBE  :dunno: HAS LIGHT BLUE OG PAINT CODE...SHOULD BE EASIER TO KEEP CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


na get the 57 rag chev instead...unless it has an ugly paint code..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 07:08 AM~8756519
> *see u guys found me on myspace! :biggrin:  :wave: yep biotches im at school right now :thumbsup:
> *


hahhahaa


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

im 18 and some change


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:0 :0 :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

hahaha


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 10 2007, 01:48 PM~8758580
> *im 18 and some change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## jtheshowstoppper

thnx been nuttin but a pain in the ass


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 10 2007, 01:55 PM~8758646
> *thnx been nuttin but a pain in the ass
> *


JUST DONT GET IMPATIENT WITH IT. ITS COMMING ALONG GOOD. BEFORE YOU KNOW IT YOU WILL BE BREAKIN NECKS EVERYWHERE WHEN ITS ALL DONE.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

had this car since i was 9 i think


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 10 2007, 02:01 PM~8758681
> *had this car since i was 9 i think
> *


 :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

just saving for the crome mouldings and some chrome undies


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8758733
> *just saving for the crome mouldings and some chrome undies
> *


thats cool


----------



## 919ryder

damn look what i've missed! oh well i started drivers ed today :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 03:58 PM~8759388
> *damn look what i've missed! oh well i started drivers ed today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 10 2007, 12:55 PM~8758646
> *thnx been nuttin but a pain in the ass
> *


DAMN IT LOOKS GOOD!!! ALL OLD CARS ARE A PAIN IN SOME WAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

I cut my finger on the fan blade trying to put the hose on the water pump there's blood all over it.lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8759628
> *I cut my finger on the fan blade trying to put the hose on the water pump there's blood all over it.lol
> *


rub some dirt on it you'll be fine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8759683
> *rub some dirt on it you'll be fine
> *


 :biggrin: LEMON WORKS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

i usually use salt but i've found that if u just burn the fuck out of it it usually heals up faster :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 03:50 PM~8759696
> *i usually use salt but i've found that if u just burn the fuck out of it it usually heals up faster :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


u probably just stick ur finger in ur butt :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 04:51 PM~8759705
> *u probably just stick ur finger in ur butt :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

this is what he eats


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 04:55 PM~8759742
> *this is what he eats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

come on dustin you can come back lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 10 2007, 03:57 PM~8759756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> come on dustin you can come back lol
> *


he cant type he got his finger stuck... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

just messing with u dust fart...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 04:58 PM~8759769
> *he cant type he got his finger stuck... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

where the fuck is that whiteboy????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 10 2007, 04:03 PM~8759801
> *where the fuck is that whiteboy????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 12:08 AM~8755017
> *I dont really think there's an age limit...everyones welcome...i like getting advice from older folks that have worked on cars alot...and i like hearing there stories too
> *


Oh ok, Im 23 and consider myself somewhat young LOL. I own a 90'd Cadillac fleetwood Coupe and a off frame 79 Monte Carlo currently under construction, ill post pics when I get home tonight :biggrin: 

Reppin 703 VA


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 04:04 PM~8759810
> *Oh ok, Im 23 and consider myself somewhat young LOL. I own a 90'd Cadillac fleetwood Coupe and a off frame 79 Monte Carlo currently under construction, ill post pics when I get home tonight :biggrin:
> 
> Reppin 703 VA
> *


cant wait to see them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 05:04 PM~8759810
> *Oh ok, Im 23 and consider myself somewhat young LOL. I own a 90'd Cadillac fleetwood Coupe and a off frame 79 Monte Carlo currently under construction, ill post pics when I get home tonight :biggrin:
> 
> Reppin 703 VA
> *


----------



## 919ryder

wassup puto's i was outta the house while u fuckers were clownin on me. but i'm back now :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 03:29 PM~8760010
> *wassup puto's i was outta the house while u fuckers were clownin on me. but i'm back now :biggrin:
> *


that aint a comeback.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 04:29 PM~8760010
> *wassup puto's i was outta the house while u fuckers were clownin on me. but i'm back now :biggrin:
> *














hahhahhha


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8760094
> *that aint a comeback..  :biggrin:
> *


 i couldn't think of one :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2007, 04:47 PM~8760122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahhha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funniest shit i seen all damn day


----------



## fundimotorsports

:


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 08:50 PM~8753835
> *HTOWN IN THE HOUSE...WATS THE DEAL ON IT? HOWS IT COMMING ALONG?
> 
> IF YOU EVER NEED ANY PARTS HIT UP TIM AT 832 659 6963. THATS WHERE I GET ALL MY STUFF FROM.
> *


simon que si homie not much just finish taking some bondo that had on it but u know how it is wen u still in high school so u think they have parts for 4 doors ?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 10 2007, 05:26 PM~8760373
> *simon que si homie not much just finish taking some bondo that had on it  but u know how it is wen u still in high school so u think they have parts for 4 doors ?
> *


anymore pics of ur car?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 04:58 PM~8760195
> *i couldn't think of one :biggrin:
> *


U CAN NOT DEFEAT ME WAHAHAHAH!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

yo six trey, how much did u pay for ur 63 when u first bought it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 06:23 PM~8760850
> *yo six trey, how much did u pay for ur 63 when u first bought it?
> *


under 4gz


----------



## Chevillacs

Ok so here are some pics of my rides. My fleetwood needs some minor work like the rear 90'd, new top and put on my new 13's so thats in the to do list right now. If anyone has 90's back bumper, tail lights chrome tail light housing to finish 90ing it out then please lmk...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 06:36 PM~8760976
> *Ok so here are some pics of my rides. My fleetwood needs some minor work like the rear 90'd, new top and put on my new 13's so thats in the to do list right now. If anyone has 90's back bumper, tail lights chrome tail light housing to finish 90ing it out then please lmk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice my car needs interior too...it's dont have the right seats it has buick seats in it...it needs the buckets since it's an SS also my carpet is a little torn up and im missing headliner...car still needs a whole lot of work...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 06:29 PM~8760911
> *under 4gz
> *


 lucky fucker. 63 ss for under 4 g's who'd u buy it from a crackhead? :0 shit i'm payin 2500 for mine but it's not an ss and it's in worse shape than yours is in...believe me


----------



## Chevillacs

fully strapped frame and all suspension parts, all work done by PITBULL, undercariage parts are at the chromers, will get it back in 2-3 weeks! Body, belly and frame willbe painted but I dont know what color yet???? Im leaning towards a lime green, yall let me know give me some feedback, later...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 05:29 PM~8760911
> *under 4gz
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 07:02 PM~8761160
> *fully strapped frame and all suspension parts, all work done by PITBULL, undercariage parts are at the chromers, will get it back in 2-3 weeks! Body, belly and frame willbe painted but I dont know what color yet???? Im leaning towards a lime green, yall let me know give me some feedback, later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldn't mind a lime green but i think that silver looks good as hell on 79's. if i were u, i would choose either a lime green or some type of silver with maybe a lil flake, but they would be small flakes. thats just me though


----------



## Chevillacs

cool, more opinions.....

heres the rearend:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8761078
> *lucky fucker. 63 ss for under 4 g's who'd u buy it from a crackhead? :0 shit i'm payin 2500 for mine but it's not an ss and it's in worse shape than yours is in...believe me
> *


mine didnt look the way it did...it had a ugly custom grill and missing a whole lot of other crap and it ran like crap but we drove it home


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 05:36 PM~8760976
> *Ok so here are some pics of my rides. My fleetwood needs some minor work like the rear 90'd, new top and put on my new 13's so thats in the to do list right now. If anyone has 90's back bumper, tail lights chrome tail light housing to finish 90ing it out then please lmk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean..


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 08:43 PM~8762776
> *mine didnt look the way it did...it had a ugly custom grill and missing a whole lot of other crap and it ran like crap but we drove it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post pics of what it looks like now :0


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 11 2007, 12:00 AM~8762947
> *looks clean..
> *


Thanx


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 10 2007, 10:02 PM~8762959
> *post pics of what it looks like now  :0
> *


i'll talke some pics after i clean it up...right now it's all dirty from oil and shit...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

everybody's ride is lookin real good


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 11 2007, 10:45 AM~8766456
> *everybody's ride is lookin real good
> *


x2


----------



## 919ryder

wassup yall, just got back from driver's ed. i got a cool ass old ******* teacher. he looks like one of them old western mofo's. he's real old school and cool as hell


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 11 2007, 03:23 PM~8767708
> *wassup yall, just got back from driver's ed. i got a cool ass old ******* teacher. he looks like one of them old western mofo's. he's real old school and cool as hell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

DUSTINS A REEED NEEEECK WOMEN!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 11 2007, 03:33 PM~8768167
> *DUSTINS A REEED NEEEECK WOMEN!!!
> *


 shut up pendejo! :biggrin: wassup with the trey? how's it run?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8768252
> *shut up pendejo!  :biggrin: wassup with the trey? how's it run?
> *


well it dont miss like it used to but it wont stay on i still need to adjust my lifters then we'll see how it runs...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 11 2007, 03:50 PM~8768273
> *well it dont miss like it used to but it wont stay on i still need to adjust my lifters then we'll see how it runs...
> *


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 10 2007, 07:15 PM~8760790
> *anymore pics of ur car?
> *



























there some


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

4 door :thumbsup:


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 11 2007, 06:45 PM~8769080
> *4 door :thumbsup:
> *


hells yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 11 2007, 06:50 PM~8769114
> *hells yeah :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i love them, fuck what everybody says, its more traditional than euros an all that shit


----------



## illholla

it looks like a solid car :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 11 2007, 07:47 PM~8770128
> *it looks like a solid car :thumbsup:
> *


X2 started my car and it sounds like that motor is knocking on the bottom i think it might need more oil cause i pulled the valve covers off and it looks a little dry down there..


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 10 2007, 06:26 PM~8760373
> *simon que si homie not much just finish taking some bondo that had on it  but u know how it is wen u still in high school so u think they have parts for 4 doors ?
> *


YEA TIM IS A COOL GUY, HE CAN GET YOU JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR A IMPALA..THATS IF HE DONT HAVE IT ALREADY, HE SPECIALIZES IN 58-64 IMPALAS. THERE IS A SHOW IN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND. MY CLUB IS THROWING IT, YOU SHOULD COME OUT AND CHECK IT OUT. SHOULD BE SOME NICE RAG IMPALAS AND CLEAN LOLOS COMMIN OUT. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON THAT HIT ME UP AT 979 482 0237. ITS ON SUNDAY.


----------



## Chevillacs




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wus up everybody??? just another day in hell aka school

its rainin so i cant do nuttin on my lac


----------



## fundimotorsports

wish it would rain here.. 

Nice car above.. keep those rims!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8774755
> *wish it would rain here..
> 
> Nice car above.. keep those rims!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 i just lost alot of respect for you fundi



bwhahhahahahhahahahhahahahahahahh


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2007, 10:51 PM~8771360
> *YEA TIM IS A COOL GUY, HE CAN GET YOU JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR A IMPALA..THATS IF HE DONT HAVE IT ALREADY, HE SPECIALIZES IN 58-64 IMPALAS. THERE IS A SHOW IN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND. MY CLUB IS THROWING IT, YOU SHOULD COME OUT AND CHECK IT OUT. SHOULD BE SOME NICE RAG IMPALAS AND CLEAN LOLOS COMMIN OUT. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO ON THAT HIT ME UP AT 979 482 0237. ITS ON SUNDAY.
> *


alright ill see bout it homie u got any pics of ur car


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 11 2007, 06:59 PM~8769166
> *i love them, fuck what everybody says, its more traditional than euros an all that shit
> *


yeah wen i saw my ride i preferd seeing it all fixed up then seating under a tree


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8774755
> *wish it would rain here..
> 
> Nice car above.. keep those rims!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 12 2007, 04:41 PM~8776525
> *yeah wen i saw my ride i preferd seeing it all fixed up then seating under a tree
> *


exactlly!!!!!! sometimes i think i shoulda waited to get my cadi but i couldnt help but think what would happen to her if i did pick her up you know???


----------



## six trey impala

when i bought the 63 i didnt really care what it looked like...all i could see is what it's gonna look like done...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 12 2007, 05:05 PM~8776699
> *when i bought the 63 i didnt really care what it looked like...all i could see is what it's gonna look like done...
> *


x2  

if you cant see a finished project dont even think about buying it


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 12 2007, 04:59 PM~8776663
> *exactlly!!!!!! sometimes i think i shoulda waited to get my cadi but i couldnt help but think what would happen to her if i did pick her up you know???
> *


yeah i know exacly wut u mean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 12 2007, 04:05 PM~8776699
> *when i bought the 63 i didnt really care what it looked like...all i could see is what it's gonna look like done...
> *


x5,000,000 :biggrin: the first time i saw my 63 all rusted up, the only thing i could picture is me dippin that mofo down the freeway :cheesy: even though it's not at my house and i'm still payin on it, i'm already pricing parts and shit for it :0


----------



## 919ryder

hey six tre, i saw that toyota green u were talkin about. that would look hella good on a 63..but i think i wanna go with an og color....any of u guys got any reccomendations...other than white (looks too plain to me) :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 12 2007, 05:12 PM~8777159
> *hey six tre, i saw that toyota green u were talkin about. that would look hella good on a 63..but i think i wanna go with an og color....any of u guys got any reccomendations...other than white (looks too plain to me) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: go the or the cream color or gold...even black looks hella sick!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 12 2007, 05:40 PM~8777390
> *:biggrin: go the or the cream color or gold...even black looks hella sick!!!
> *


were u gonna say somethin before the cream color or was it a mistake? anyway u got any pics of them colors on a 63? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 12 2007, 06:29 PM~8777717
> *were u gonna say somethin before the cream color or was it a mistake? anyway u got any pics of them colors on a 63? :biggrin:
> *


oh i was gonna put aqua green...ya i got alot of pics!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Sep 12 2007, 04:39 PM~8776511
> *alright ill see bout it homie u got any pics of ur car
> *



HERE IS ONE PIC, IT'S MISSING THE TRIM ON THE PICS BUT WILL GET BETTER ONES ALL COMPLETE AND CLEAN THIS WEEKEND. IT HAS THE OG HUBCAPS THAT I'M GON LEAVE ON THERE FOR THE OG LOOK. MAYBE LATER ON I WILL PUT SOME DAYTONS ON IT BUT FOR NOW IM GON ENJOY THIS LOOK.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 12 2007, 06:12 PM~8777159
> *hey six tre, i saw that toyota green u were talkin about. that would look hella good on a 63..but i think i wanna go with an og color....any of u guys got any reccomendations...other than white (looks too plain to me) :biggrin:
> *


I thing I always check before making that consideration is checking the cowl tag to see what's the OG color. I like the OG look. if then it has a color that I don't really care for then I consider my other options. a car is a reflection of yourself. go with what you feel looks good not what others think. post your ride section has a lot of impalas forums, scope em out and all styles of paint and see what best suits you...good luck and post pics as you go.


----------



## peter cruz

*Just a sound word of advise. When you youngsters are ready to join a car club make sure that the car club you may be prospecting for is what you are looking for in a car club. The last thing you want is to jump from car club to car club and be known as a club hopper. *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 12 2007, 12:03 PM~8774812
> *i just lost alot of respect for you fundi
> bwhahhahahahhahahahhahahahahahahh
> *


Your young.. Those rims are prob worth more then sum 13' china's!!!!!  A little bit of elbow work.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 13 2007, 12:01 PM~8782334
> *Just a sound word of advise.  When you youngsters are ready to join a car club make sure that the car club you may be prospecting for is what you are looking for in a car club.  The last thing you want is to jump from car club to car club and be known as a club hopper.
> *


im kinda already in one lol  


wuts up everybody


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 13 2007, 12:09 AM~8779814
> *HERE IS ONE PIC, IT'S MISSING THE TRIM ON THE PICS BUT WILL GET BETTER ONES ALL COMPLETE AND CLEAN THIS WEEKEND. IT HAS THE OG HUBCAPS THAT I'M GON LEAVE ON THERE FOR THE OG LOOK. MAYBE LATER ON I WILL PUT SOME DAYTONS ON IT BUT FOR NOW IM GON ENJOY THIS LOOK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car homie keep it up


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 11 2007, 06:59 PM~8769166
> *i love them, fuck what everybody says, its more traditional than euros an all that shit
> *


true true :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 12 2007, 06:09 PM~8777136
> *x5,000,000 :biggrin: the first time i saw my 63 all rusted up, the only thing i could picture is me dippin that mofo down the freeway :cheesy: even though it's not at my house and i'm still payin on it, i'm already pricing parts and shit for it :0
> *


im guilty of that too lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 13 2007, 10:22 AM~8782135
> *I thing I always check before making that consideration is checking the cowl tag to see what's the OG color. I like the OG look. if then it has a color that I don't really care for then I consider my other options. a car is a reflection of yourself. go with what you feel looks good not what others think. post your ride section has a lot of impalas forums, scope em out and all styles of paint and see what best suits you...good luck and post pics as you go.
> *


yup...


----------



## six trey impala

jus ran the numbers on my car for the paint and it says its cordova brown


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 13 2007, 12:05 PM~8782815
> *im kinda already in one lol
> wuts up everybody
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I hope you did your home work Kid. There are car club members with the same mentality as myself "ONE CAR CLUB FOREVER". Like I have always said "When your in a car club your family" and when your a tight family you have alot of great times together over the years but when there are peaks and valleys along the way you must work threw them and resolve what ever the problem may be. I joined my car club when I was only 18 and I am 44 now so you do the math and that is my .02 on how to make a good thing last so many years "TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES" Only 35 Years in 2007. .</span>*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:02 PM~8784345
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I hope you did your home work Kid.  There are car club members with the same mentality as myself "ONE CAR CLUB FOREVER".  Like I have always said  "When your in a car club your family" and when your a tight family you have alot of great times together over the years but when there are peaks and valleys along the way you must work threw them and resolve what ever the problem may be.  I joined my car club when I was only 18 and I am 44 now so you do the math and that is my .02 on how to make a good thing last so many years "TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES"  Only 35 Years in 2007. .</span>
> *


if i ever end up having to get out of my club im gonna stay riding solo i wouldnt go to a different club...looks like u have some badass cars a 47 bombita and 53 trokita and the glass house man ur doing it big...much props man  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup people. i see u guys been blowin up the topic, TTT


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 13 2007, 03:05 PM~8784372
> *if i ever end up having to get out of my club im gonna stay riding solo i wouldnt go to a different club...looks like u have some badass cars a 47 bombita and 53 trokita and the glass house man ur doing it big...much props man   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks for the props. My Family has been blessed over the years and we have worked hard for what we have today. Do it right the first time around so you don't have to do it all over again. *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowriderKid56, impress213

wut up edgar!!!!!!


----------



## impress213

waz up man im just workin on my caddy getting ready for atlanta my bro did the pinstriping for me re did some audio stuff ill post pics of the work tonight


----------



## impress213




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats sick!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

wat up yall damn edgar i see u doin big thangs with that caddy :biggrin: how's everybody been


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8791130
> *wat up yall damn edgar i see u doin big thangs with that caddy :biggrin: how's everybody been
> *


wut up man, you know me, im still rollin


----------



## Mr.Link

wut up foolz...!!! :machinegun:


----------



## 919ryder

yeah me to. i'm rollin on a big yellow bus that says durham public schools on it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 14 2007, 01:22 PM~8791143
> *yeah me to. i'm rollin on a big yellow bus that says durham public schools on it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahhahahahhahahah, fuck buses, i walk bish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 14 2007, 12:20 PM~8791135
> *wut up man, you know me, im still rollin
> *


on what roller skates?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 14 2007, 04:05 PM~8792204
> *on what roller skates?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw..... i cant skate


----------



## 919ryder

wassup foolio's just got back from stuffing my face at some restaurant. now i'm full as hell. it's been raining amd storming like fuck over here, what about yall?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 14 2007, 05:18 PM~8792743
> *wassup foolio's just got back from stuffing my face at some restaurant. now i'm full as hell. it's been raining amd storming like fuck over here, what about yall?
> *


chillin man, glad its the weekend, i might work alil on the lac but dunno yet.


----------



## ROCK OUT

sup fuckers got a little chippin action shot


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

Damn thats fuckin sick...just the right height imo.

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8794362
> *sup fuckers got a little chippin action shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i want to see u give it more than 5 licks u always give it only like 3 im sure it would get up if u stayed in it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

awesome


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8794362
> *sup fuckers got a little chippin action shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 good shit right there


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

whats everybody gettin into today??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 11:59 AM~8796895
> *whats everybody gettin into today??
> *


u already know...same shit as the last couple weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT for the young riders! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

WHATS UP EVERYONE!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

not anything really


----------



## six trey impala

not good my friend gotta do something!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 01:41 PM~8797065
> *not good my friend gotta do something!!!
> *


lol like what?? its been raining


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 12:43 PM~8797071
> *lol like what?? its been raining
> *


dance in the rain... :biggrin: it looks like it's gonna rain here...


----------



## 919ryder

i be damned, they had fuckin tornado warnings and shit goin on over here yesterday. my fat ass aint bout to be dancin outside with tornados flyin around and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

well we got my car to run super super perfect the other day and we were reving it up a bit to hear it from the back and all of the sudden the car ran like shit we thought maybe the lifters were too tight so we adjusted them yesterday still nothing then today i was checking the plugs and one of the plugs was broken from where it makes sparks and threads in...now all the timing and lifters need to be re-adjusted again...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 02:11 PM~8797140
> *i be damned, they had fuckin tornado warnings and shit goin on over here yesterday. my fat ass aint bout to be dancin outside with tornados flyin around and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 02:13 PM~8797399
> *well we got my car to run super super perfect the other day and we were reving it up a bit to hear it from the back and all of the sudden the car ran like shit we thought maybe the lifters were too tight so we adjusted them yesterday still nothing then today i was checking the plugs and one of the plugs was broken from where it makes sparks and threads in...now all the timing and lifters need to be re-adjusted again...
> *


damn, oh well at least now u know what's wrong with it :biggrin:


----------



## 0811KB

hey any new projects out there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 03:07 PM~8797619
> *damn, oh well at least now u know what's wrong with it  :biggrin:
> *


ya but the cars leaking alot of oil think it's from the oil pan...hope it aint the seal...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 04:19 PM~8797691
> *ya but the cars leaking alot of oil think it's from the oil pan...hope it aint the seal...
> *


the real main seal???? i gotta replace mine too :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 03:36 PM~8797775
> *the real main seal???? i gotta replace mine too :banghead:
> *


ya to the oil pan...then i'll have to pull the motor back out :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 04:38 PM~8797786
> *ya to the oil pan...then i'll have to pull the motor back out :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


its gunna be cheap to fix but its gunna be a fucking bitch cuz we have to drop the tranns :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 03:41 PM~8797807
> *its gunna be cheap to fix but its gunna be a fucking bitch cuz we have to drop the tranns :uh:
> *


ya that sucks...im gonna torque mine down see if they're jus too loose...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 04:43 PM~8797815
> *ya that sucks...im gonna torque mine down see if they're jus too loose...
> *


might as well replace it, i think it costs less than 10bucks


----------



## 29775

i would suggest learning the tricks by yourself... or friends.. build your own car.. you will have more pride in your work and car.. it might take you longer to do.. but once ur done u can say i was the one who build this car.. not some other guy across the nation


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 03:44 PM~8797820
> *might as well replace it, i think it costs less than 10bucks
> *


it's brand new...i got a whole seal and gasket kit for the motor...damn chrome pans :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 15 2007, 03:46 PM~8797828
> *i would suggest learning the tricks by yourself... or friends.. build your own car.. you will have more pride in your work and car.. it might take you longer to do.. but once ur done u can say i was the one who build this car.. not some other guy across the nation
> *


YUP THATS EXACTLY WHAT I SAY!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 04:46 PM~8797832
> *it's brand new...i got a whole seal and gasket kit for the motor...damn chrome pans :biggrin:
> *


ahahahhahahaa gotta pay to play  

how much did that whole thing cost you???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 03:50 PM~8797852
> *ahahahhahahaa gotta pay to play
> 
> how much did that whole thing cost you???
> *


what u mean whole thing like the gaskets and shit? i think the gaskets and seals to the motor were like around 30 and the tranny seals were about the same...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:06 PM~8797941
> *what u mean whole thing like the gaskets and shit? i think the gaskets and seals to the motor were like around 30 and the tranny seals were about the same...
> *


i think im going to have to get a new tranns when i get the 350


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:10 PM~8797969
> *i think im going to have to get a new tranns when i get the 350
> *


get a turbo 350 or 700R4


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:13 PM~8797988
> *get a turbo 350 or 700R4
> *


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier said than done lol

sure it will fit the driveline/ what ever the fuck i gotta connect it to??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:17 PM~8798008
> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier said than done lol
> 
> sure it will fit the driveline/ what ever the fuck i gotta connect it to??
> *


should...if not nothing a lil cutting will do. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i was under my car and i was looking at my rear end and it's posi...no wonder it did so good in the snow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:20 PM~8798024
> *should...if not nothing a lil cutting will do. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i was under my car and i was looking at my rear end and it's posi...no wonder it did so good in the snow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


posi??? lol

my cuz said it'll fit, but he said as long as it wouldnt be a monster


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:22 PM~8798035
> *posi??? lol
> 
> my cuz said it'll fit, but he said as long as it wouldnt be a monster
> *


lol POSI MEANS SPINS BOTH TIRES INSTEAD OF A ONE TIRE FRYER!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

it's got limited slip


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:24 PM~8798041
> *lol POSI MEANS SPINS BOTH TIRES INSTEAD OF A ONE TIRE FRYER!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why wouldnt it spin both wheels???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:24 PM~8798045
> *it's got limited slip
> *


which means?????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:30 PM~8798068
> *why wouldnt it spin both wheels???
> *


like some cars when they burnout they only burnout with 1 tire and the one's with limited slip or posi spin with both back tires for more traction...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:51 PM~8798188
> *like some cars when they burnout they only burnout with 1 tire and the one's with limited slip or posi spin with both back tires for more traction...
> *


o ok thats stupid, spinnin one tire???? thats for bikes lol


why'd you painted your engine red???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8798199
> *o ok thats stupid, spinnin one tire???? thats for bikes lol
> why'd you painted your engine red???
> *


it's CHEVY ORANGE!!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: it looks red in the pics...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:55 PM~8798212
> *it's CHEVY ORANGE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it looks red in the pics...
> *


lol i woulda painted it black or matched it with the color your gunna paint the car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:57 PM~8798222
> *lol i woulda painted it black or matched it with the color your gunna paint  the car
> *


naw i went with the og color...plus my car wont be painted for a long time and if i painted the motor the color i want the car it would look retarded...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8798199
> *o ok thats stupid, spinnin one tire???? thats for bikes lol
> why'd you painted your engine red???
> *


 if i'm not mistaken, it's not exactly red. it's a redish orange color. some people call it chevy engine red, other's call it chevy engine orange. i'm guessing he painted it that color because that's the color that most if not all chevy engines used to come in. right or wrong six tre??  oh and yeah posi means both rear wheels spin like six tre stated. ur lucky six tre, mine don't have posi traction. but that's why i'm going w/ the ford 9" and plus they're stronger, and plus they're shorter in width so i can lock it up all the way in the back w/ the fender skirts on :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 06:00 PM~8798234
> *naw i went with the og color...plus my car wont be painted for a long time and if i painted the motor the color i want the car it would look retarded...
> *


lol brown???? thats cool

im paintin my 350 black, to match


----------



## 919ryder

damn six tre u posted before i got to...i guess i'm too slow  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:01 PM~8798239
> *if i'm not mistaken, it's not exactly red. it's a redish orange color. some people call it chevy engine red, other's call it chevy engine orange. i'm guessing he painted it that color because that's the color that most if not all chevy engines used to come in. right or wrong six tre??  oh and yeah posi means both rear wheels spin like six tre stated. ur lucky six tre, mine don't have posi traction. but that's why i'm going w/ the ford 9" and plus they're stronger, and plus they're shorter in width so i can lock it up all the way in the back w/ the fender skirts on :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

skirts are awesome on girls and impalas :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2007, 05:00 PM~8798234
> *naw i went with the og color...plus my car wont be painted for a long time and if i painted the motor the color i want the car it would look retarded...
> *


thats true, i'd rather see a 63 w/ a og painted block than a green painted block


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 05:03 PM~8798250
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> skirts are awesome on girls and impalas  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:04 PM~8798256
> *thats true, i'd rather see a 63 w/ a og painted block than a green painted block
> *


lol fuck you, if my car was gunna be green im makin that bitch match spokes block and body and interior


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 05:06 PM~8798265
> *lol fuck you, if my car was gunna be green im makin that bitch match spokes block and body and interior
> *


 duh fool, i'm sayin until he paints the car green i would rather see a og painted block. why the fuck would anyone put a green block in a white car??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:09 PM~8798276
> *duh fool, i'm sayin until he paints the car green i would rather see a og painted block. why the fuck would anyone put a green block in a white car??
> *


so you aint gotta pull that bitch back out to paint it again  

mike-1 dustin-0 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 05:10 PM~8798281
> *so you aint gotta pull that bitch back out to paint it again
> 
> mike-1 dustin-0 :biggrin:
> *


and not cruise my shit because mofo's hatin cause u got a green block in ur white impala???     

mike-1 dustin-1 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:16 PM~8798297
> *and not cruise my shit because mofo's hatin cause u got a green block in ur white impala???
> 
> mike-1 dustin-1 :biggrin:
> *


fuck the hood open the trunk  

Mike-2 Dustin-0


----------



## 919ryder

i had to say somethin...even if it didn't make much sense :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8798307
> *i had to say somethin...even if it didn't make much sense  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahhaha i thought so
when u gunna be able to pick up the trey???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 05:01 PM~8798239
> *if i'm not mistaken, it's not exactly red. it's a redish orange color. some people call it chevy engine red, other's call it chevy engine orange. i'm guessing he painted it that color because that's the color that most if not all chevy engines used to come in. right or wrong six tre??  oh and yeah posi means both rear wheels spin like six tre stated. ur lucky six tre, mine don't have posi traction. but that's why i'm going w/ the ford 9" and plus they're stronger, and plus they're shorter in width so i can lock it up all the way in the back w/ the fender skirts on :0  :cheesy:
> *


CORRECT DUST FART!!! YA A FORD 9 INCH ARE PERFECT FOR THESE CARS IF UR GONNA RUN SKIRTS


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 05:20 PM~8798321
> *hahahhaha i thought so
> when u gunna be able to pick up the trey???
> *


 as soon as i'm able to go to the bank. plus i'm also having some family issues right now so. but u can bet every mofo in the united states of america will know when i get it because i'm tellin everybody :biggrin: shit, i wouldn't be surprised if i slept in that bitch :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

his name is vida guerra, dustin 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

call him polo, we dont use user names here lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 06:25 PM~8798344
> *as soon as i'm able to go to the bank. plus i'm also having some family issues right now so. but u can bet every mofo in the united states of america will know when i get it because i'm tellin everybody :biggrin: shit, i wouldn't be surprised if i slept in that bitch :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats aight

i almost slept in the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 15 2007, 05:26 PM~8798351
> *his name is vida guerra, dustin
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> call him polo, we dont use user names here lol
> *


 oh ok wassup polo :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2007, 05:43 PM~8798406
> *oh ok wassup polo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what up my ninja


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

morning fuckers, tomorrow is back to school :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

don't say the "s" word pleeeeeeeease! naw j/p wassup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 16 2007, 09:25 AM~8800928
> *don't say the "s" word pleeeeeeeease! naw j/p wassup
> *


nuttin man just chillin, what about you???

hahahah polo's dumbass is still sleepin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 08:39 AM~8800969
> *nuttin man just chillin, what about you???
> 
> hahahah polo's dumbass is still sleepin
> *


no no no myfriend i've been up since 6:00 bumping oldies and lookin at pics...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 16 2007, 09:45 AM~8800991
> *no no no myfriend i've been up since 6:00 bumping oldies and lookin at pics...
> *


ahahahahaa what time is it there like 6????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 08:53 AM~8801010
> *ahahahahaa what time is it there like 6????
> *


8:53


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 16 2007, 09:53 AM~8801012
> *8:53
> *


was never good at geography lol

im the shit at history


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 08:57 AM~8801020
> *was never good at geography lol
> 
> im the shit at history
> *


u dont even know ur abc's


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8801058
> *u dont even know ur abc's
> *


abcdefg hijklmnop qrstuvwxy and z next time wont you sing with me :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 09:20 AM~8801075
> *abcdefg hijklmnop qrstuvwxy and z next time wont you sing with me :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


NOOOO like this Abcdefuckustupidloserhomopqrstuvwxy-z


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 16 2007, 10:22 AM~8801077
> *NOOOO like this Abcdefuckustupidloserhomopqrstuvwxy-z
> *


thats yours lol


----------



## 919ryder

wassup guys. i been watchin the panthers kick ass. polo post up pics of them colors u was talkin bout.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 16 2007, 11:54 AM~8801423
> *wassup guys. i been watchin the panthers kick ass. polo post up pics of them colors u was talkin bout.
> *


 :uh: panthers........... :nosad:


----------



## 919ryder

now they're getting their ass kicked!  :angry: :machinegun:  how do u let one of the worst teams in the league score 34 points and not let u score a touch down since the first quarter! :thumbsdown:


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN

wutsup fellas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 16 2007, 01:56 PM~8801888
> *now they're getting their ass kicked!   :angry:  :machinegun:   how do u let one of the worst teams in the league score 34 points and not let u score a touch down since the first quarter! :thumbsdown:
> *


dude....i dont even know who there playin, i dont follow them, they suck, steve smith should leave somewhere because he is good unlike his teammates, fuck the panthers lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MalibuMan82WGN_@Sep 16 2007, 02:20 PM~8801983
> *wutsup fellas
> *


wut up man, i LOVE the buick its clean as fuck, i want one soooooo bad they make awesome old school lows


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 02:07 PM~8802161
> *dude....i dont even know who there playin, i dont follow them, they suck, steve smith should leave somewhere because he is good unlike his teammates, fuck the panthers lol
> *


i got excited the one year they went to the superbowl and now i just say fuck it. i still watch their games b/c i like to see steve smith...they played the fucking texans. i stopped watching when they were down 34-14 :uh:


----------



## 0811KB

hey wuz up wut yall been up 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

nothin man, just chillin.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my computer at home crashed so i wont barely be on anymore till its fixed


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 17 2007, 12:09 PM~8809166
> *my computer at home crashed so i wont barely be on anymore till its fixed
> *


YES NOW WE DONT HAVE TO LISTEN TO U!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: jus messin with u homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 17 2007, 12:09 PM~8809166
> *my computer at home crashed so i wont barely be on anymore till its fixed
> *


 damn fool, i told u to stop lookin at all that porn! :biggrin: wassup


----------



## Chevillacs

WHATS HATNIN YOUNG BUCKS LOL


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 17 2007, 03:08 PM~8810601
> *WHATS HATNIN YOUNG BUCKS LOL
> *


nuttin much homie hows the caddy coming?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 16 2007, 02:11 PM~8802173
> *wut up man, i LOVE the buick its clean as fuck, i want one soooooo bad they make awesome old school lows
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup: drove down and bought it when i was 15...im more of a old school big wheel guy...drollics too much mantenence for me...im Tyler...pce


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 17 2007, 02:08 PM~8810601
> *WHATS HATNIN YOUNG BUCKS LOL
> *


INSURANCE COMPANIES :angry: :angry: :angry: 
FUCK VEHICLE INSPECTIONS.
other than that i got a new job as an auto detailer at an auto body shop  :biggrin: haha hows everybody doing?


----------



## 0811KB

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 16 2007, 08:51 PM~8804328
> *nothin man, just chillin.
> *


howz it coming along


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 17 2007, 05:25 PM~8810699
> *nuttin much homie hows the caddy coming?
> *


Its coming homie, I just found all the parts minus the rear bumper to finish 90ing the rear of the 85. Should be some updates as soon as I ge tthe parts


----------



## impress213

SO WAZ UP EVERYBODY I GOT BACK FROM THE PICNIC IN ATLANTA IT WAS KOOL U KNOW BUT MY CADDY IS DOWN FOR A MONTH OR SO MY RADIATOR BUSTED OR I THINK ITS THE WATER PUMP BUT I HAVE A MYSTERY LEAK FRM SOMEWHERE SO IM OUT FOR THE SUMMER UNTIL NEXT YEAR GOT TO GET TO WORK ON IT FOR NEXT SUMMER


----------



## 919ryder

wassup edgar i see the caddy should be comin out 3x better next summer. let me know if u need help with anything...TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

comp got fixed, hehehe, fuck you dustin fuck you polo ahahhahaha

im baaaaaaaaaaack fo' do' haterzzzzz


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

comp got fixed, hehehe, fuck you dustin fuck you polo ahahhahaha

im baaaaaaaaaaack fo' do' haterzzzzz 

sorry to hear that edgar but you'll get her back pronto, good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by MalibuMan82WGN_@Sep 17 2007, 06:23 PM~8811395
> *thanks bro :thumbsup: drove down and bought it when i was 15...im more of a old school big wheel guy...drollics too much mantenence for me...im Tyler...pce
> *


aw that sucks, im mike


----------



## 919ryder

wassup mike. man i had to take that eye test yesterday. when i got up there that fool told me to go ahead and read the line. the fuckin lines won't even centered so they were blury as hell...i tried tellin ol' dude but he acted like he didn't hear me so i made up some fuckin letters. dumbass asked me if i was sure i didn't need glasses. i told him it was the chronic...but everybody knows i dont smoke...(anymore)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 18 2007, 05:50 PM~8819145
> *wassup mike. man i had to take that eye test yesterday. when i got up there that fool told me to go ahead and read the line. the fuckin lines won't even centered so they were blury as hell...i tried tellin ol' dude but he acted like he didn't hear me so i made up some fuckin letters. dumbass asked me if i was sure i didn't need glasses. i told him it was the chronic...but everybody knows i dont smoke...(anymore)
> *


hahahahhaha

i passed that mo fo, had to wear my glasses tho, but who needs glasses to hit switches :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

all i gots to do is take the little eye sheet to an eye doctor...take the stupid ass test at the doctors office, then take it back to the drivers ed teacher and show his ass that i can see fine.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 18 2007, 04:50 PM~8819145
> *wassup mike. man i had to take that eye test yesterday. when i got up there that fool told me to go ahead and read the line. the fuckin lines won't even centered so they were blury as hell...i tried tellin ol' dude but he acted like he didn't hear me so i made up some fuckin letters. dumbass asked me if i was sure i didn't need glasses. i told him it was the chronic...but everybody knows i dont smoke...(anymore)
> *


foo u probably are blind...


----------



## 919ryder

i'm really not blind. i've never head any trouble with my eyes. i can see about as good as stevie wonder :0 :biggrin: guess what foolio's i went to go look at my car yesterday, as soon as the old fucker get's the title str8 it will be in my driveway :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 19 2007, 04:37 PM~8826987
> *i'm really not blind. i've never head any trouble with my eyes. i can see about as good as stevie wonder  :0  :biggrin: guess what foolio's i went to go look at my car yesterday, as soon as the old fucker get's the title str8 it will be in my driveway :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


see i can see perfectly clear :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 19 2007, 04:38 PM~8826999
> *see i can see perfectly clear :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup with the 63?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 19 2007, 08:42 PM~8828807
> *wassup with the 63?
> *


it's jus sitting too lazy to adjust the lifters and re-do the timing again...probably do it this weekend and paint and put my hood back on...


----------



## NorthWestRider

get on the good foot tender foot or my car gonna be ready b fo yours


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Sep 20 2007, 04:46 PM~8835554
> *get on the good foot tender foot or my car gonna be ready b fo yours
> *


pics??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2007, 05:29 PM~8835798
> *pics??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


dont pay attention to him he's my brother :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

HEY FOOL, U GOT ANY PICS OF OG PAINTED 63'S


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

Riley Hill Family Life Center

Saturday, September 29
11AM - 4PM

Free Admission
Trophies Awarded

$10.00 per Registered Vehicle

Call Crystal Gray at 919.373.1442 for more information

This event is held in conjunction with the RHFLC Community Fun Day
All proceeds to benefit the RHFLC

“Making A Difference”



Right in front of my house..  Something for the kids.... all day events and games to...


----------



## 919ryder

where's little mikey at?? he changed his name to hellraiser87 but he aint doin no hell raisn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2007, 12:32 PM~8841537
> *HEY FOOL, U GOT ANY PICS OF OG PAINTED 63'S
> *


look on ebay...or google it there's a buttload of cars...


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

The computer has died........so has lowriderkid56, HellRaiser87 to kill all you mo fos :biggrin:


hahahaha 3000 posts mother fuckers


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 10:59 AM~8847365
> *The computer has died........so has lowriderkid56, HellRaiser87 to kill all you mo fos :biggrin:
> hahahaha 3000 posts mother fuckers
> *


3,383 PUTO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:06 PM~8847389
> *3,383 PUTO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chew on rubbers you sack of shit, get that 63 rollin'


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 11:07 AM~8847394
> *chew on rubbers you sack of shit, get that 63 rollin'
> *


it rolls...gonna get it running perfect today!!! but gotta find out why it's leaking oil!!!
get that caddy rolling!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8847407
> *it rolls...gonna get it running perfect today!!! but gotta find out why it's leaking oil!!!
> get that caddy rolling!!!
> *


im tryin man im still complatin a plan


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 11:14 AM~8847423
> *im tryin man im still complatin a plan
> *


Ur still what??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:15 PM~8847429
> *Ur still what??
> *


thinkin of a plan.lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 11:18 AM~8847436
> *thinkin of a plan.lol
> *


for wat??!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:19 PM~8847444
> *for wat??!!
> *


the engine, wether i should keep the 307,get it rebuild, and wait til the frame off to put the 350 or trash the 307 and go with the 350.

but im worried the 350 will mess up or wont fit the tranns


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 11:21 AM~8847453
> *the engine, wether i should keep the 307,get it rebuild, and wait til the frame off to put the 350 or trash the 307 and go with the 350.
> 
> but im worried the 350 will mess up or wont fit the tranns
> *


the 307 should be the same


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:25 PM~8847475
> *the 307 should be the same
> *


how?????


----------



## 919ryder

sup fuckers


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 12:36 PM~8847527
> *sup fuckers
> *


wut up man whats the news on the 63

lowriderkid56 is dead :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 11:30 AM~8847500
> *how?????
> *


is it a chevy motor??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 11:36 AM~8847527
> *sup fuckers
> *


HOWDY DOO!!!! YA WHATS UP WITH THE 63


----------



## 919ryder

we went to the guys house the other day. he supposedly is still waitin on the fucker he bought the 63 from to sign the title over to him. my dad was like shit, if u tell me where he lives, i'll go to his house and make him sign the damn title over :biggrin: :roflmao: so i'm guessin it wont be too long now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 11:42 AM~8847563
> *we went to the guys house the other day. he supposedly is still waitin on the fucker he bought the 63 from to sign the title over to him. my dad was like shit, if u tell me where he lives, i'll go to his house and make him sign the damn title over :biggrin:  :roflmao: so i'm guessin it wont be too long now
> *


he's probably got another guy taht's gonna buy it...


----------



## 919ryder

thats what i'm thinkin...but u never know. the guy said he would call us as soon as he got the title so now imma just wait and if i aint heard nothin in a month, imma go over there and take the fuckin car :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:39 PM~8847547
> *is it a chevy motor??
> *


naw its a oldsmobile 307


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8847587
> *thats what i'm thinkin...but u never know. the guy said he would call us as soon as he got the title so now imma just wait and if i aint heard nothin in a month, imma go over there and take the fuckin car :cheesy:
> *


ahhahahahahahahha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 11:49 AM~8847587
> *thats what i'm thinkin...but u never know. the guy said he would call us as soon as he got the title so now imma just wait and if i aint heard nothin in a month, imma go over there and take the fuckin car :cheesy:
> *


that happened to my friend he was trying to get a 67 GTO and he had like 3 or 4 gz down on it and the guy said that he was holding it for him but some guy came and cashed him out and took the car...i guess money talks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

money always talks :biggrin: but there's no way im payin more than 2500 for this car :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8847649
> *money always talks :biggrin: but there's no way im payin more than 2500 for this car :0
> *


WE NEED PICS!!! how much money u got down on it?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 01:11 PM~8847652
> *WE NEED PICS!!! how much money u got down on it?
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

peace fools im out


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8847652
> *WE NEED PICS!!! how much money u got down on it?
> *


the cars worth 2500 (i think) and i got 1200 down. he's asking 2500 soooo....yeah. next time i go over there i will get pics...hopefully next time i go over there i will be bringing the car back with me :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 01:13 PM~8847908
> *the cars worth 2500 (i think) and i got 1200 down. he's asking 2500 soooo....yeah. next time i go over there i will get pics...hopefully next time i go over there i will be bringing the car back with me :cheesy:
> *


is it in pieces???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

computer works lets see how long it lasts now


bitches


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 22 2007, 03:02 PM~8848386
> *is it in pieces???
> *


nope, it's a whole car solid as hell. got a lot of surface rust though hardly any cancer....needs a back glass but said he can get me one for $150 engine runs but needs to be tinkered with...it's a project that's for sure but it's what i'm lookin for so hey why not :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 05:45 PM~8848776
> *nope, it's a whole car solid as hell. got a lot of surface rust though hardly any cancer....needs a back glass but said he can get me one for $150 engine runs but needs to be tinkered with...it's a project that's for sure but it's what i'm lookin for so hey why not :biggrin:
> *


x2 ****** lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man i cant wait for this build to take off, it probly wont till i get my own house and a steady good payin job lol

i wanna live in a 15x15 shack next to a huuuuuuuuuuuge garage :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 22 2007, 07:53 PM~8849568
> *man i cant wait for this build to take off, it probly wont till i get my own house and a steady good payin job lol
> 
> i wanna live in a 15x15 shack next to a huuuuuuuuuuuge garage  :biggrin:
> *


shit i can't front, i told my dad the next time we move we better get a house with a garage...we might be movin sometime soon. to a 2 story 4 bdrm house instead of a 1 story 3 bdrm...the new house got a place for the 63 too :cheesy: except for the new house aint so new...but who gives a shit...i'll put my bed next to the 63 in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 11:53 PM~8850670
> *shit i can't front, i told my dad the next time we move we better get a house with a garage...we might be movin sometime soon. to a 2 story 4 bdrm house instead of a 1 story 3 bdrm...the new house got a place for the 63 too :cheesy: except for the new house aint so new...but who gives a shit...i'll put my bed next to the 63 in the garage :biggrin:
> *


that what im talkin about


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2007, 10:53 PM~8850670
> *shit i can't front, i told my dad the next time we move we better get a house with a garage...we might be movin sometime soon. to a 2 story 4 bdrm house instead of a 1 story 3 bdrm...the new house got a place for the 63 too :cheesy: except for the new house aint so new...but who gives a shit...i'll put my bed next to the 63 in the garage :biggrin:
> *


ya so when u start ur car and it's running rich ur bed is gonna smell like gas and then when u go to sleep and wake up for school ur gonna have rust on u and smell like gas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 23 2007, 01:11 PM~8852481
> *ya so when u start ur car and it's running rich ur bed is gonna smell like gas and then when u go to sleep and wake up for school ur gonna have rust on u and smell like gas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 23 2007, 12:48 PM~8852693
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: u wouldnt know ur car dont run :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: jus messin with u mija :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 23 2007, 12:11 PM~8852481
> *ya so when u start ur car and it's running rich ur bed is gonna smell like gas and then when u go to sleep and wake up for school ur gonna have rust on u and smell like gas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn, i didn't think about that  :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 23 2007, 01:51 PM~8853044
> *:uh: u wouldnt know ur car dont run :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jus messin with u mija :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 23 2007, 02:57 PM~8853063
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


take polos dick outta your mouth ******

bwhahahahahaha j/p homie


----------



## 919ryder

wassup w/ tha caddy foolio?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 23 2007, 04:48 PM~8853744
> *wassup w/ tha caddy foolio?
> *


caddy is sittin, gunna sand an prime when it aint so damn humid


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

soon we gotta stop bullshittin just fora few posts and show what you plan to do to your ride


----------



## 919ryder

okay, here's my idea(s)
get the car

take the body off the frame

rebuild the engine

go through all the lines and cosmetic shit

meanwhile i'll be getting the surface rust off 

while fuckin w/ the surface rust i'll go ahed and fix all the cancer spots and shit

once the body's str8 i'll begin wrapping the frame, extending a-arms, etc.etc.

get a 9" rear end and disc brake kit

get new mouldings and trim

then once i have all the parts including new interior and shit i'll paint the whole body of the car including the belly...then paint the frame to match

reassemble the suspension and shit

put the body on the frame with the new zeniths and white walls

put in the new interior and shit...

oh yeah u cant forget about the hydro's... 2pump prohopper or black magic comp. kit equipped with hardline's, 4 adel's or adex's, 8 batts, and 6 switches (front, back, side, side, left rear corner, rigt rear corner)

damn i hope i didn't forget anything :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 23 2007, 07:42 PM~8854792
> *okay, here's my idea(s)
> get the car
> 
> take the body off the frame
> 
> rebuild the engine
> 
> go through all the lines and cosmetic shit
> 
> meanwhile i'll be getting the surface rust off
> 
> while fuckin w/ the surface rust i'll go ahed and fix all the cancer spots and shit
> 
> once the body's str8 i'll begin wrapping the frame, extending a-arms, etc.etc.
> 
> get a 9" rear end and disc brake kit
> 
> get new mouldings and trim
> 
> then once i have all the parts including new interior and shit i'll paint the whole body of the car including the belly...then paint the frame to match
> 
> reassemble the suspension and shit
> 
> put the body on the frame with the new zeniths and white walls
> 
> put in the new interior and shit...
> 
> oh yeah u cant forget about the hydro's... 2pump prohopper or black magic comp. kit equipped with hardline's, 4 adel's or adex's, 8 batts, and 6 switches (front, back, side, side, left rear corner, rigt rear corner)
> 
> damn i hope i didn't forget anything :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you focker :guns: i want zeniths  great minds think alike lol
i said soon not now but fuck it i'll post what i wanna do tmorrow after school


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros


----------



## 919ryder

whats up homie, so what's the plan for the caddy? u too polo....what's the plans on the 63? have any of u guys ever seen a 63 painted silver poly blue or somethin like that...it's supposed to be a og color but i can't find pics of it on 63's...any help is much appreciated  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 23 2007, 06:42 PM~8854792
> *okay, here's my idea(s)
> get the car
> 
> take the body off the frame
> 
> rebuild the engine
> 
> go through all the lines and cosmetic shit
> 
> meanwhile i'll be getting the surface rust off
> 
> while fuckin w/ the surface rust i'll go ahed and fix all the cancer spots and shit
> 
> once the body's str8 i'll begin wrapping the frame, extending a-arms, etc.etc.
> 
> get a 9" rear end and disc brake kit
> 
> get new mouldings and trim
> 
> then once i have all the parts including new interior and shit i'll paint the whole body of the car including the belly...then paint the frame to match
> 
> reassemble the suspension and shit
> 
> put the body on the frame with the new zeniths and white walls
> 
> put in the new interior and shit...
> 
> oh yeah u cant forget about the hydro's... 2pump prohopper or black magic comp. kit equipped with hardline's, 4 adel's or adex's, 8 batts, and 6 switches (front, back, side, side, left rear corner, rigt rear corner)
> 
> damn i hope i didn't forget anything :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna roll zeniths too but crosslace...whammy setup hardline and only 4 switches for me all i need is front back and rear corners im not into side to side...


----------



## six trey impala

oh well since i already got the motor out of the way for me...im probably gonna get another frame...i know someone that will give me one for free but i dont have room for it im gonna talk with my dad see maybe we'll find somwhere to put it then im gonna tear out all the harness and all the extra crap the car has its got a whole bunch of retarded shit like alarm that u turn key on the fender and it's got a kill switch for the radio and some headphone jacks...then get my bucket seats redo the carpet and interior to the OG green then replace all moldings and trim bumpers door handles...take care of the cancer and stress points then probably paint it for now...then later on i'll pull it off the frame and fully wrap and mold it...get it painted the color of the car with some pinstripes and silver leaf and get the chrome undies for it too and get some engraving done from a member in the club...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8861193
> *whats up homie, so what's the plan for the caddy? u too polo....what's the plans on the 63? have any of u guys ever seen a 63 painted silver poly blue or somethin like that...it's supposed to be a og color but i can't find pics of it on 63's...any help is much appreciated   :biggrin:
> *


  dunno about paint types, its the last thing on my mind

ok 
Caddy plans: Scraper :biggrin: 
1. Get 350
2.rebuild the 350
3. paint it black
4. Chrome it out
5.while all those steps are in play, preserve the body of the caddy
6.before the 350 gets put in, clean up frame
7. put 350 in it, with headers and chrome dual exhuast(after making sure it runs great)
8. Stock pile parts such as fillers
9. ditch the interior and maybe a new dash(maybe digital)
10. get the new interior and put it in
11.get a/c right
12. put all parts on it and get it painted black
13. cheap wires
14. radio and shit
15. then roll it
16. get outta house and get a good job
17.save for a few years then start frame off/ wrap
18. 2 pump black magic setup
19.repair anything that needs repairg
20. Street Dreamz Plaque painted on the trunk  


Disclaimer
there are some things that i did not include that are obviously gunna be taken care of


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:28 PM~8861210
> *im gonna roll zeniths too but crosslace...whammy setup hardline and only 4 switches for me all i need is front back and rear corners im not into side to side...
> *


all three of us want zeniths lol


----------



## 919ryder

sounds good yall... i wish i could find some pics of that silver poly blue


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my future rims :biggrin: after the frame wrap of course


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 04:40 PM~8861287
> *all three of us want zeniths lol
> *


 hellz yeah! :biggrin: daytons or zeniths the only way to go...but i'm more of a zenith guy...  i would go x lace but to me that's only for them old old school rides ya feel


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:46 PM~8861332
> *hellz yeah! :biggrin: daytons or zeniths the only way to go...but i'm more of a zenith guy...  i would go x lace but to me that's only for them old old school rides ya feel
> *


x2


the x lace looks tight on old skool riviera's


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 04:43 PM~8861301
> *sounds good yall... i wish i could find some pics of that silver poly blue
> *


ya it's OG i've seen a couple...i'll show u a pic


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn that'd be tight


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 04:48 PM~8861350
> *x2
> the x lace looks tight on old skool riviera's
> *












og x500,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

yeah i knopw it's not a buick but it's still og to me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 04:44 PM~8861310
> *my future rims  :biggrin:  after the frame wrap of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here ya go homegirls...im into the oldskool look so gotta roll crosslace...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that bomb is fuckin clean

where'd you get that from???


----------



## 919ryder

zenith page in wheels and tires im guessing


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 04:55 PM~8861407
> *zenith page in wheels and tires im guessing
> *


NOPE!!


----------



## six trey impala

Here u go dustfart


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 04:48 PM~8861351
> *ya it's OG i've seen a couple...i'll show u a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good i think imma go that route except for tha white top...everybody's got a white top :biggrin: probably do some pinstriping and shit too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:55 PM~8861407
> *zenith page in wheels and tires im guessing
> *


smart ass lol

damn them 63s are cool


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 04:57 PM~8861419
> *Here u go dustfart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn now seein that pic whith tha white top might change my mind :biggrin: and oh yeah mike i got that bomb off the "zenith wirewheels and our distributor's page ...i forgot which pg. i think it's like 90 somethin) :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 04:58 PM~8861426
> *smart ass lol
> 
> damn them 63s are cool
> *


 my bad i actually thought u were asking polo where he got them wheels from cause i didn't see you say bomb....my bad :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

SUP PLAYGIRL!!!


----------



## six trey impala

I know i got some pics of a all blue 63 i have to i got a file jus of 63's that has 365 pic...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 24 2007, 04:02 PM~8861450-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 04:04 PM~8861454
> *SUP PLAYBOY!!!
> *


watup fucker


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 24 2007, 05:05 PM~8861468
> *
> watup fucker
> *


what u been up to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

63 lookin good polo, why does the space between the headlights look dark???


----------



## six trey impala

found one dustfart...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:02 PM~8861450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, now u need to get that grill guard back on there (if u have one) 63s just look naked to me w/out them


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:08 PM~8861494
> *found one dustfart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i was waitin on that one...lthats the one from black magic right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 05:08 PM~8861493
> *63 lookin good polo, why does the space between the headlights look dark???
> *


cause that was like a week after i got the car i put my SS hubbies on and chopped that other piece of shit custom grill and put on a tore up og one...and i was missing the little piece to the headlight buckets for the bezels i got it now...
oh ya here's another pic of a blue 63







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:10 PM~8861510
> *i was waitin on that one...lthats the one from black magic right
> *


That's a big 10/4


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:09 PM~8861496
> *cool, now u need to get that grill guard back on there (if u have one) 63s just look naked to me w/out them
> *


I do have it and it's been on...


----------



## six trey impala

it's dirty in the pic...


----------



## six trey impala

MOCO!!! HOWS IT GOIN MY LITTLE FAT BUDDY!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:13 PM~8861538
> *I do have it and it's been on...
> *


 my bad i didn't know that was an old pic...63 is lookin good!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:18 PM~8861590
> *my bad i didn't know that was an old pic...63 is lookin good!
> *


gracias amiga... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:11 PM~8861523
> *cause that was like a week after i got the car i put my SS hubbies on and chopped that other piece of shit custom grill and put on a tore up og one...and i was missing the little piece to the headlight buckets for the bezels i got it now...
> oh ya here's another pic of a blue 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hahahahaha looks like them doors need to be adjusted on the blue one :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 05:20 PM~8861599
> *hahahahaha looks like them doors need to be adjusted on the blue one :biggrin:
> *


jus the handle :biggrin: :biggrin: it's my piggy bank i put my money in the trunk...lol


----------



## six trey impala

i think this was after i cleaned up the chrome on it...it shines really nice the car still needs to be waxed...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 06:26 PM~8861618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwhahahhahaha you photoshopped that??? thats cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 05:27 PM~8861625
> *bwhahahhahaha you photoshopped that??? thats cool
> *


WHAT ARE U TALKING ABOUT!!! THATS MS PAINT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 05:20 PM~8861601
> *jus the handle :biggrin:  :biggrin: it's my piggy bank i put my money in the trunk...lol
> *


i do the same shit with my 61 bubble top and 54 vert :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 06:28 PM~8861639
> *i do the same shit with my 61 bubble top and 54 vert :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mo fuggers yall gay, i do it the G way, my cash goes into a ziploc bag :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i made a rhyme :0 , take that focker :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 24 2007, 05:56 PM~8861829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> mo fuggers yall gay, i do it the G way, my cash goes into a ziploc bag :biggrin:
> *


only problem stuffing money into a trunk of a model car..is that u can't fit much in there :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 07:07 PM~8861947
> *only problem stuffing money into a trunk of a model car..is that u can't fit much in there :biggrin:
> *


hahhahaha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

we gotta do something special for page 87 :biggrin:

yall should have done something special for page 63


----------



## 919ryder

i was seriously thinkin bout it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 07:37 PM~8862199
> *i was seriously thinkin bout it
> *


too late now lol


----------



## 919ryder

no shit sherlock


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8862275
> *no shit sherlock
> *


hehehe 

its sherlock holmes you bitch lol


----------



## 919ryder

but on tha real though....we gotta keep this topic on tha top like we been doin all night


----------



## 919ryder

what u guys think about that color on a 63...i think i like the first color better :0


----------



## six trey impala

I like the lighter color...and i know what we can do for page 87 we can put a whole bunch of pics of middle fingers till 88 comes.lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2007, 07:53 PM~8862368
> *but on tha real though....we gotta keep this topic on tha top like we been doin all night
> *


x2 but i cant get on till after 9, dependin if my step dad gets home


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8862540
> *I like the lighter color...and i know what we can do for page 87 we can put a whole bunch of pics of middle fingers till 88 comes.lol
> *


thats fucked up dude i aint said shit about your 63


----------



## 919ryder

whats up people...yeah i like the lighter color on the 63 too. and how about for 87 we fill the page up with pics of 1987 broughams


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 25 2007, 12:50 PM~8866934
> *whats up people...yeah i like the lighter color on the 63 too. and how about for 87 we fill the page up with pics of 1987 broughams
> *


:thumbsup:

thanks for the respect homie, unlike somebody :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :biggrin: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckin roooooooooooooooooooooooccccck biiiiiiiiiiiitch!!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3TW_WGANgA4


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 25 2007, 12:26 PM~8867222
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for the respect homie, unlike somebody :angry:
> *


it's all good, im sure he didn't mean for u to take it like that


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 25 2007, 12:31 PM~8867275
> *yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :biggrin: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckin roooooooooooooooooooooooccccck biiiiiiiiiiiitch!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3TW_WGANgA4
> *


some heavy shit...u startin to sound like my dad and my uncle :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 25 2007, 02:47 PM~8867762
> *some heavy shit...u startin to sound like my dad and my uncle :biggrin:
> *


get used to it homie, cuz if your rollin with me thats what im fuckin blastin :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

believe me im used to it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8866913
> *thats fucked up dude i aint said shit about your 63
> *


ohhh shut up...i was just playing with u...no need to take it in ur vagina... :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

Whats up homies

Any one know how to install a door popper kit? My fleetwood already has the door handles shaved. lmk if someone could help me out, thanks!

this is the kit i have:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 25 2007, 04:07 PM~8868760
> *Whats up homies
> 
> Any one know how to install a door popper kit? My fleetwood already has the door handles shaved. lmk if someone could help me out, thanks!
> *


ask in paint and body or Maintenance & Repair i remember seeing something about that in one of those topics...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 24 2007, 06:14 PM~8862540-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like the lighter color...and i know what we can do for page 87 we can put a whole bunch of pics of middle fingers till 88 comes.lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HellRaiser87_@Sep 25 2007, 11:26 AM~8867222
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for the respect homie, unlike somebody :angry:
> *


dont take it up the ass vidal always got some dumb shit to say :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 25 2007, 04:07 PM~8868760
> *Whats up homies
> 
> Any one know how to install a door popper kit? My fleetwood already has the door handles shaved. lmk if someone could help me out, thanks!
> 
> this is the kit i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My truck and 5-6 others under my belt.. pm me..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 25 2007, 05:24 PM~8869173
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> dont take it up the ass vidal always got some dumb shit to say  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you...Marco's should know i always mess with him...huh mija... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 25 2007, 04:07 PM~8868760
> *Whats up homies
> 
> Any one know how to install a door popper kit? My fleetwood already has the door handles shaved. lmk if someone could help me out, thanks!
> 
> this is the kit i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah just pm fundi he knows how to do all that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 25 2007, 05:39 PM~8869289
> *Thank you...Marco's should know i always mess with him...huh mija... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup polo any news on the trey??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8869355
> *sup polo any news on the trey??
> *


Getting the lifters adjusted today...hope it goes well


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 25 2007, 07:26 PM~8869192
> *My truck and 5-6 others under my belt.. pm me..
> *


sent pm big homie, get at me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 25 2007, 04:39 PM~8869289
> *Thank you...Marcos should know i always mess with him...huh daddy... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

wut up everybody, shit was cool yesterday night, we went to the middle schoolers football game and i met a 15 year old chick in the 7th grade with some big ass tittays :cheesy:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

you mean last night....and what the fuck is a 15 yr old doing in 7th grade!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 26 2007, 01:13 PM~8874578
> *you mean last night....and what the fuck is a 15 yr old doing in 7th grade!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bitch failed two times.................them tittays were niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

but her face wasnt :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 26 2007, 12:31 PM~8874672
> *bitch failed two times.................them tittays were niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> but her face wasnt  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol i was gunna cop a feel but she has a boyfriend, so i backed off


----------



## 919ryder

ur fuckin crazy...i woulda felt that bitch in front of her boyfriend...then took her back behind the school :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 26 2007, 04:22 PM~8875703
> *ur fuckin crazy...i woulda felt that bitch in front of her boyfriend...then took her back behind the school :thumbsup:
> *


naw she aint worth me beatin some 7th graders ass and goin to jail, all she had was nice tittys nothing else :thunbsdown: i'd love to scare the shit outta her boyfriend :biggrin: 

plus another dudes chick is like another dudes car, look but dont touch  

but i was straight talkin shit to her bout them tittays lol


----------



## 919ryder

hahaha.......alright now back to the topic...wait what is this topic about again?? shit, everybody said this topic was gonna get ruened but i guess it's not doing so bad after all, huh


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8876287
> *hahaha.......alright now back to the topic...wait what is this topic about again?? shit, everybody said this topic was gonna get ruened but i guess it's not doing so bad after all, huh
> *


huh????? i did not understand that statement, there was no tittys involed in it










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah lets get back to the topic

i love my caddy no matter how much rust it has or how much oil it leaks :biggrin:

lol

serisouly why buy a perfect caddy if your gunna do a frame off

been tellin myself that so i dont feel sad hahahhahaa


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 26 2007, 04:59 PM~8876304
> *huh????? i did not understand that statement, there was no tittys involed in it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah lets get back to the topic
> 
> i love my caddy no matter how much rust it has or how much oil it leaks :biggrin:
> 
> lol
> 
> serisouly why buy a perfect caddy if your gunna do a frame off
> 
> been tellin myself that so i dont feel sad hahahhahaa
> *


exactly :biggrin: that's how i feel about my 63....he needs to go ahead and get that title str8 :uh: :angry:  but it's all good. i can wait a couple more weeks. it'll be totally different when i get done with it. it'll be original looking from far away..but when u get up close u'll see the pinstriping and silver leafing and all that other shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 26 2007, 06:42 PM~8876515
> *exactly :biggrin: that's how i feel about my 63....he needs to go ahead and get that title str8 :uh:  :angry:   but it's all good. i can wait a couple more weeks. it'll be totally different when i get done with it. it'll be original looking from far away..but when u get up close u'll see the pinstriping and silver leafing and all that other shit
> *


  
but im tellin you right now when youve had it for a week or two and havent done anything to it you feel kinda bad but always think of what its gunna turn out like, you'll have many many douts like me but all you gotta do is look at it for a second then blink and you will see it lock up as a finshed product, it works for me :biggrin: 

that is my motovation


----------



## 919ryder

shit i'm already seeing it as a finished product...keeps me motivated 24/7


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 26 2007, 07:07 PM~8876707
> *shit i'm already seeing it as a finished product...keeps me motivated 24/7
> *


im just sayin, stand there and do it, it helps me lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

Okay I am behind. seems sum one got a name change.. :cheesy: i was wondering who the hell was posting around.. 














:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8871156
> *
> *


SHIIIIIIIT!!!! U CAN CALL ME THAT MIJA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87+Sep 26 2007, 03:43 PM~8876229-->
> 
> 
> 
> *naw she aint worth me beatin some 7th graders ass and goin to jail*, all she had was nice tittys nothing else :thunbsdown: i'd love to scare the shit outta her boyfriend  :biggrin:
> 
> plus another dudes chick is like another dudes car, look but dont touch
> 
> but i was straight talkin shit to her bout them tittays lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur 15 u dont go to jail for fighting they call ur mom and take u home.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 26 2007, 08:57 PM~8878326
> *SHIIIIIIIT!!!! U CAN CALL ME THAT MIJA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:no: u dont gota lie to kick it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 26 2007, 11:18 PM~8878488
> *ur 15 u dont go to jail for fighting they call ur mom and take u home..  :biggrin:
> :no: u dont gota lie to kick it
> *


not here homie, you fucked you get 10 days oss automatically and you get bs charges on you i dont need that shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 26 2007, 07:31 PM~8876877
> *Okay I am behind. seems sum one got a name change..  :cheesy:  i was wondering who the hell was posting around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah lowriderkid56 died, something just killed him and took over so i was born :biggrin: 

thanks for that beautiful pics of those huge breastes, got anymore of her??? :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 26 2007, 10:18 PM~8878488
> *ur 15 u dont go to jail for fighting they call ur mom and take u home..  :biggrin:
> :no: u dont gota lie to kick it*


i love that song..but mike was right,here if i get into a fight i'll automatically be charged and have a court date thrown at me  but that don't mean i can't do it undetectedly :biggrin: especially w/ these crooked ass cops :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 27 2007, 02:06 PM~8882155
> *i love that song..but mike was right,here if i get into a fight i'll automatically be charged and have a court date thrown at me  but that don't mean i can't do it undetectedly :biggrin: especially w/ these crooked ass cops :uh:
> *


yeah man especially in j'ville, thery're crackin down hard as fuck


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 27 2007, 01:10 PM~8882166
> *yeah man especially in j'ville, thery're crackin down hard as fuck
> *


that aint nothin' today this guy got hit, when he got hit..he fell to the ground, then he got hit again, after that he started shaking and spittin up blood. finally after like 15 min. the principal came and called the medics....shit got crazy, guy's mom and older brother came...mom was crying and older brother got arrested for tryin to fight with the students....just a typical day in Durham :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

before i put the bezels on...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

awesome, it runs good now???

how are you driving??? you got a permit???? west coast is too damn different lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i love this pic


----------



## 919ryder

damn polo, i wish my 63 was as clean as yours...mine has surface rust all over it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 27 2007, 07:22 PM~8884338
> *damn polo, i wish my 63 was as clean as yours...mine has surface rust all over it
> *


you'll get there, yours will be even better cuz your from nc


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8883436
> *awesome, it runs good now???
> 
> how are you driving??? you got a permit???? west coast is too damn different lol
> *


Nope it's not driving...something like a bolt fell into the head and that's what hit the spark plug and messed it up wich messed up my valves to thats why the lifters arent adjusting right so im gonna have to take the intake carb and head off on the right side to see what happened and replace the valve :angry: :angry: but thanks i try to keep it clean i'd wash it every friday...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 27 2007, 06:22 PM~8884344
> *you'll get there, yours will be even better cuz your from nc
> *


PSSSHHHHH YA RIIIGHT!!! MINE WILL LOOK 3X's BETTER BY THEN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
still havent seen pics of the 63 dustin ur slacking... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 27 2007, 08:30 PM~8884785
> *PSSSHHHHH YA RIIIGHT!!! MINE WILL LOOK 3X's BETTER BY THEN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> still havent seen pics of the 63 dustin ur slacking... :biggrin:
> *


its ok, all you retards need to have dreams


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay dustin you need to put a 350 in the 63, so i can help you and you can help me


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 28 2007, 02:38 PM~8890562
> *ay dustin you need to put a 350 in the 63, so i can help you and you can help me
> *


no way jose, i'm gonna rebuild the 327...costs less money :cheesy: plus it'll have plenty of horse power by the time i'm done


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 28 2007, 02:49 PM~8890640
> *no way jose, i'm gonna rebuild the 327...costs less money :cheesy: plus it'll have plenty of horse power by the time i'm done
> *


X2 i'd do the 327...well i guess i am :biggrin: :biggrin: i wouldnt put a 350 in it...and his motor if it's a real turbo fire should put out 300 horse easy...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 28 2007, 11:47 AM~8889432
> *its ok, all you retards need to have dreams
> *


dreams?? i've already got my car and have done alot of work to it...it aint no dream it's reality...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 04:20 PM~8890853
> *dreams?? i've already got my car and have done alot of work to it...it aint no dream it's reality...
> *


you just proved my last post homie  


wbahhahahahhaha j/p 

stfu this aint no competetion, everybodies ride is gunna have a different attitude doesnt matter if its build in the west or not(not that you've said that, i respect you for that) all three of our rides will be different, plus you gotta think me and dustin havent had the pleasure of growing up around lows so we gotta work alot harder


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 28 2007, 03:29 PM~8890901
> *you just proved my last post homie
> wbahhahahahhaha  j/p
> 
> stfu this aint no competetion, everybodies ride is gunna have a different attitude doesnt matter if its build in the west or not(not that you've said that, i respect you for that) all three of our rides will be different, plus you gotta think me and dustin havent had the pleasure of growing up around lows so we gotta work alot harder
> *


i know they are all gonna be different but it aint about having nicest car or anything it's about having fun kicking it with homies and cruising i dont care about trophy's im not building it for shows im building it for myself...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 05:15 PM~8891208
> *i know they are all gonna be different they'll all have a every bit of us in them
> *


never a bit, its all or nothing, my car is apart of me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 28 2007, 03:29 PM~8890901
> *  me and dustin havent had the pleasure of growing up around lows so we gotta work alot harder
> *


work harder for what???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 05:24 PM~8891260
> *work harder for what???
> *


respect and knowlege, and resources, ex. chrome shops are dime a dozen on the west coast but here :nosad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 28 2007, 04:36 PM~8891308
> *respect and knowlege, and resources, ex. chrome shops are dime a dozen on the west coast but here  :nosad:
> *


we all start out with 0 knowledge about cars u jus have to spend time around them and u'll get to know them really good...like now that i rebuilt the motor on the 63 and did all the other crap to it...i pretty much know everything about it...we got to know each other really good...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 05:49 PM~8891355
> *we all start out with 0 knowledge about cars u jus have to spend time around them and u'll get to know them really good...like now that i rebuilt the motor on the 63 and did all the other crap to it...i pretty much know everything about it...we got to know each other really good...
> *


got no one to teach me but my cuz, and he lives in sc an i cant bug alex everyday plus my step dad works all the time, and all that bullshit, im just saying


----------



## underageimp

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 27 2007, 06:30 PM~8884785
> *PSSSHHHHH YA RIIIGHT!!! MINE WILL LOOK 3X's BETTER BY THEN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> still havent seen pics of the 63 dustin ur slacking... :biggrin:
> *


sheeit i guess these folks don't know about the NorthWest uffin: what's up folks?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Sep 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8891417
> *sheeit i guess these folks don't know about the NorthWest uffin: what's up folks?
> *


 :biggrin: what up chino...saw ur ride at the yakima show lookin good...so whats new?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools, see yall been keepn the topic on top while i was at the football game. remember when i told yall i was tryin to get that green regal..well, the guy finally got rid of it to someone else around town and i'm guessing he goes to my school.....been whippin that bish around school all day today...makin me jealous....envy=motivation....motivation=a nice ass home built ride for the streetz :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 28 2007, 07:54 PM~8892298
> *sup fools, see yall been keepn the topic on top while i was at the football game. remember when i told yall i was tryin to get that green regal..well, the guy finally got rid of it to someone else around town and i'm guessing he goes to my school.....been whippin that bish around school all day today...makin me jealous....envy=motivation....motivation=a nice ass home built ride for the streetz :biggrin:
> *


Better go get the 63 with rust and all and roll it through school!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 08:00 PM~8892314
> *Better go get the 63 with rust and all and roll it through school!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i don't wanna bring it out till it's done or atleast 50-75% done....but u can bet ur ass i'll cruise that mofo through school before i graduate...my boy rene just got his caddy finished except he said he wants to repaint it...here's a pic of the setup before it was actually complete but u get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 28 2007, 08:36 PM~8892471
> *i don't wanna bring it out till it's done or atleast 50-75% done....but u can bet ur ass i'll cruise that mofo through school before i graduate...my boy rene just got his caddy finished except he said he wants to repaint it...here's a pic of the setup before it was actually complete but u get the idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice setup...how many batts...my plans are to roll through school on juice before i graduate but who knows...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah, i'd love to three wheel the whole parking lot the last day of my sr. year


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mornin http://youtube.com/watch?v=HFQOZ8mL4-g


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 27 2007, 05:48 PM~8883304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean car made a good choice on a 63


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 08:26 AM~8894471
> *mornin http://youtube.com/watch?v=HFQOZ8mL4-g
> *


i've got to show that to my dad and uncle :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2007, 08:37 PM~8892476
> *Nice setup...how many batts...my plans are to roll through school on juice before i graduate but who knows...
> *


cant remember how many batts...i'll ask him when i get the chance...the homie pancho from asheboro did all the work


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Who is this sexy beast?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 29 2007, 08:27 AM~8894476
> *clean car made a good choice on a 63
> *


thanks homie...ur 63 looks badass too...heard u got some ostrich on it now... :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

went to a lil car show on westren blvd it was cool, but you know i had to bring back a present for my homies, enjoy the motovation


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 03:04 PM~8895896
> *went to a lil car show on westren blvd it was cool, but you know i had to bring back a present for my homies, enjoy the motovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the color my homies doing his...isnt it like an aqua green?


----------



## six trey impala

I need to put my skirts on too they're fiberglass i need to sand them primer then paint...might sell them...Dust fart u gonna get some for urs?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:10 PM~8896518
> *
> *


what's up man hows the cutty coming...is it put back together?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yea its almost done it going to its first show next weekend :biggrin: go check it out man.. wat all u been up to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:13 PM~8896540
> *yea its almost done it going to its first show next weekend  :biggrin:  go check it out man..  wat all u been up to
> *


trying to get this motor running better but found out i have a messed up valve so now i have to take my head off (the motors not mine) :biggrin: and see what happened maybe something broke inside and messed it up...then put it back together and roll...before we found out the head got messed up with tuned it perfect it was running hella smooth no shaking missing or nothing jus purring then all of the sudden it ran like shit...so i tried to adjust the lifters to see if one was too tight and nothing then i checked the spark plugs and found one broken where it makes spark...something must have hit it...jus more problems :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dammmman will jus keep workin it will pay off and motor isnt urs???? :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8896564
> *dammmman will jus keep workin it will pay off and motor isnt urs????  :0
> *


no it's mine what i meant was Im taking the head of the motor not my head. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 29 2007, 05:35 PM~8896687
> *:0  :0  :0    lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 06:06 PM~8896493
> *That's the color my homies doing his...isnt it like an aqua green?
> *


dunno but it was fuckin clean

also took pics of a 65 that was there and a shit load of bel airs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 05:42 PM~8896726
> *dunno but it was fuckin clean
> 
> also took pics of a 65 that was there and a shit load of bel airs
> *


ya that 63 was hella clean...was it like a hot rod show or like show and shine>?>? they always got clean cars


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 06:45 PM~8896742
> *ya that 63 was hella clean...was it like a hot rod show or like show and shine>?>? they always got clean cars
> *


yeah the old people shows, them rides were clean man

but i couldnt help but think what woulda happened if i bounced hellraiser down every path and three wheeled every corner of there little setup, woulda made them hella nervous :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 05:49 PM~8896764
> *yeah the old people shows, them rides were clean man
> 
> but i couldnt help but think what woulda happened if i bounced hellraiser down every path and three wheeled every corner of there little setup, woulda made them hella nervous :biggrin:
> *


U would have raised hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 06:51 PM~8896771
> *U would have raised hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what we do :biggrin: 

got a shit load of pics, they had a 65 deville rag too that mo fo was bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 05:53 PM~8896783
> *thats what we do :biggrin:
> 
> got a shit load of pics, they had a 65 deville rag too that mo fo was bad!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LETS SEE THEM!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 06:55 PM~8896792
> *LETS SEE THEM!!!!
> *


i got you homie :biggrin: i took the pics of the 63 for you guys, i think i showed them all lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

cadi line up :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

that 59 caddy is badass and so is taht blue 57


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 07:03 PM~8896826
> *that 59 caddy is badass and so is taht blue 57
> *


yeah the 59 eldo??? i want one of those as a rag with the barritiz option colored red got alot more pics im still uploadin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2007, 05:06 PM~8896499
> *I need to put my skirts on too they're fiberglass i need to sand them primer then paint...might sell them...Dust fart u gonna get some for urs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep, once you sand and primer them...i might cop em off you :biggrin:


----------



## g-moss

ok, im just wonderin how much it'll cost me to put hydraulics that can make me jump a good 1 foot, into a 69 el camino auto tranny
thanks 


-G


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 29 2007, 07:12 PM~8897081
> *yep, once you sand and primer them...i might cop em off you :biggrin:
> *


will do... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice lookin pics :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mornin homies tomorrow is school


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 30 2007, 07:34 AM~8899651
> *mornin homies tomorrow is school
> *


dont say that word!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8899825
> *dont say that word!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know man that word is a total fucking buzz kill


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by g-moss_@Sep 29 2007, 07:24 PM~8897120
> *ok, im just wonderin how much it'll cost me to put hydraulics that can make me jump a good 1 foot, into a 69 el camino auto tranny
> thanks
> -G
> *


well homie, from the looks of it...ur new...(like most of us) so what i suggest is do hella research...layitlow is the place for that  especially if ur trynna hop...u need to know exactly what ur doin and whats goin into ur car.......hydraulics are gonna be fun as hell to have...but from what i've seen...if not properly installed can be dangerous (car catch on fire,etc.etc.) price wise...it's all up to u...like they say u get what u pay for....if ur trynna hop then i'd look into spendin anywhere from 2,000-3,500 maybe more just on the setup...because when ur hoppin it's ideal to have the best parts u can get because u don't want ur shit breakin and cathin on fire (especially when ur in the car)...then if u don't know how to do it urself ur gonna have to pay someone to install the setup...wrap the frame and all that other shit.....there's alot more to hydraulics than some people think..but once u learn u just keep getting better and better


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 09:53 AM~8899864
> *well homie, from the looks of it...ur new...(like most of us) so what i suggest is do hella research...layitlow is the place for that  especially if ur trynna hop...u need to know exactly what ur doin and whats goin into ur car.......hydraulics are gonna be fun as hell to have...but from what i've seen...if not properly installed can be dangerous (car catch on fire,etc.etc.) price wise...it's all up to u...like they say u get what u pay for....if ur trynna hop then i'd look into spendin anywhere from 2,000-3,500 maybe more just on the setup...because when ur hoppin it's ideal to have the best parts u can get because u don't want ur shit breakin and cathin on fire (especially when ur in the car)...then if u don't know how to do it urself ur gonna have to pay someone to install the setup...wrap the frame and all that other shit.....there's alot more to hydraulics than some people think..but once u learn u just keep getting better and better
> *


couldnt have said it better myself, just dont hop a classic car


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8900362
> *TTT
> *


x2

you gunna get that dvd i talked about??? im gunna pick up a book on rebuilding small blocks from ebay when i get the money


----------



## 919ryder

imma try to.....been busy :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 01:33 PM~8900985
> *imma try to.....been busy :uh:
> *


cool


man ozzy is comming to DC in jan. with rob zombie, i want fucking tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

ozzy's cool...i dunno bout rob though...havent heard much of his music


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 30 2007, 07:34 AM~8899651
> *mornin homies tomorrow is school
> *


not for me...tomorrow is the washington state fair so there's no school


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8901380
> *ozzy's cool...i dunno bout rob though...havent heard much of his music
> *


me neither, but ozzy fucking rules!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt

polo how'd you use ms paint to put your 63 in that pic???


----------



## 919ryder

i think i know...imma bout to try somethin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 30 2007, 05:05 PM~8902017
> *i think i know...imma bout to try somethin
> *


yeah im planning on makin something myself


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bout time to go to bed early......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

C us youg guys can pull of a nice lookin lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2


cutty looks fuckin crazy homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8901847
> *ttt
> 
> polo how'd you use ms paint to put your 63 in that pic???
> *


THE MAGIC OF CUT AND PASTE MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## six trey impala

HAHAHA while u guys are at school im at home getting ready to go to the fair!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2007, 12:38 PM~8907618
> *HAHAHA while u guys are at school im at home getting ready to go to the fair!!!
> *


shut up polo, nobody wants to here about you fair for butt pluggers




good news...... I got black fuzzy dice to go on my rear view mirror now :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 1 2007, 11:46 AM~8907686
> *shut up polo, nobody wants to here about you fair for butt pluggers
> good news...... I got black fuzzy dice to go on my rear view mirror now :biggrin:
> *


COPY CAT!!!! I HAD DICE BEFORE U!!! NOW THROW THEM AWAY!!!


----------



## 919ryder

fuck dice..imma have me some locs hangin down from my mirror...and a white sox hat sittin on my back seat lookin through the rear glass :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2007, 12:55 PM~8907760
> *COPY CAT!!!! I HAD DICE BEFORE U!!! NOW THROW THEM AWAY!!!
> *


mine are black


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 1 2007, 01:37 PM~8908089
> *fuck dice..imma have me some locs hangin down from my mirror...and a white sox hat sittin on my back seat lookin through the rear glass :biggrin:
> *


white sox????? i dont get it why them????



dice are the shit :biggrin: 

i been putting/put some work in on hellraiser today, same shit different door, but this time its nothing like the rear passenger door


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 1 2007, 12:51 PM~8908194
> *white sox????? i dont get it why them????
> dice are the shit :biggrin:
> 
> i been putting/put some work in on hellraiser today, same shit different door, but this time its nothing like the rear passenger door
> *


havent made up my mind on wether to put a raiders hat or whitesox hat....west coast style  and no..i'm not tryin to "copy" the west coast :uh: ...just showin some respect to the lowrider mecca


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 1 2007, 03:15 PM~8908731
> *havent made up my mind on wether to put a raiders hat or whitesox hat....west coast style  and no..i'm not tryin to "copy" the west coast :uh: ...just showin some respect to the lowrider mecca
> *


wear no hat, you'll be aight lol


i gotta use fuckin notebook paper and scotch tape to lay down primer!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

the hat's goin in the back glass of the 63....
:biggrin: 

hey u gotta do what u gotta do...as long as it dets done :thumbsup: 

my dad bought back his 95 caprice..i call it a wannabe impala b/c it's got the impala emblems and wheels and spoiler and shit...it's nice as hell though..dirty from sittin  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 1 2007, 04:38 PM~8909385
> *the hat's goin in the back glass of the 63....
> :biggrin:
> 
> hey u gotta do what u gotta do...as long as it dets done :thumbsup:
> 
> my dad bought back his 95 caprice..i call it a wannabe impala b/c it's got the impala emblems and wheels and spoiler and shit...it's nice as hell though..dirty from sittin   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 30 2007, 05:40 PM~8902451
> *x2
> cutty looks fuckin crazy homie
> *



thanks man im jus so happy to see all that time comin togther and lookn good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 1 2007, 02:15 PM~8908731
> *havent made up my mind on wether to put a raiders hat or whitesox hat....west coast style  and no..i'm not tryin to "copy" the west coast :uh: ...just showin some respect to the lowrider mecca
> *


westcoast lowrider mecca??? but u live on the eastcoast shouldnt u be representing ur side?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 1 2007, 02:59 PM~8909104
> *wear no hat, you'll be aight lol
> i gotta use fuckin notebook paper and scotch tape to lay down primer!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


News papers work better...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 1 2007, 12:46 PM~8908152
> *mine are black
> *


mine are white and black...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2007, 11:25 PM~8912896
> *mine are white and black...
> *


duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

man im glad i did all that yesterday its about to rain again :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8912805
> *westcoast lowrider mecca??? but u live on the eastcoast shouldnt u be representing ur side?
> *


no shit...eastcoast buily with eastcoast flavor and style...but i gotta show respect for the coast who started it all


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up homie


quote me on this one


*FUCK REPPING COASTS, WE ARE ALL JUST TRYIN TO RIDE!!!!!!*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Tru that


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 2 2007, 12:57 PM~8916678
> *wut up homie
> quote me on this one
> FUCK REPPING COASTS, WE ARE ALL JUST TRYIN TO RIDE!!!!!!
> *


AMEN BROTHA AMEN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 2 2007, 12:57 PM~8916678
> *wut up homie
> quote me on this one
> FUCK REPPING COASTS, WE ARE ALL JUST TRYIN TO RIDE!!!!!!
> *


PREACH ON SISTA!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 2 2007, 04:02 PM~8917634
> *PREACH ON SISTA!!!
> *


 :uh: 

religon :thumbsdown:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 2 2007, 03:20 PM~8917769
> *:uh:
> 
> religon :thumbsdown:
> *


dont tell me ur one of those gothic dudes that dont believe in god :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 2 2007, 04:25 PM~8917806
> *dont tell me ur one of those gothic dudes that dont believe in god :uh:  :uh:
> *


not gothic, i hate those fuckers


i dont believe in anything


----------



## 919ryder

you a satinist or somethin?? :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## 919ryder

never mind now i see...my bad :nicoderm:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

no dude i am nothing!!!!!!

i dont believe in any of that shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

do i look like a damn anti-christ???? cuz im not, i used to be baptist but i am not, my lack of belief is not a belief


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 2 2007, 04:01 PM~8917982
> *no dude i am nothing!!!!!!
> 
> i dont believe in any of that shit
> *


*never mind now i see...my bad * :nicoderm:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 2 2007, 06:31 PM~8918547
> *never mind now i see...my bad   :nicoderm:
> *


you see that i dont believe in anything??? or are you just being a smartass lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt 

guess most of you guys are still in hell.....i mean school


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

hahha not me i get out early homie :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 12:50 PM~8924372
> *hahha not me i get out early homie  :biggrin:
> *


  

i get out at 2:22


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i get out at 2 25 and get home by 2 36


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 12:52 PM~8924391
> *i get out at 2 25 and get home by 2 36
> *


i walk lol, you take the cutty to school???? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nah not right now the cutty is almost ready thou i drive my dads f150 i got 2 12in subs in it thou and im runnin 8 speakers makes the ride fun :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 12:56 PM~8924402
> *nah not right now the cutty is almost ready thou i drive my dads f150 i got 2 12in subs i but in it thou and im runnin 8 speakers
> *


ford....lol

when are you gunna be hittin switches???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

hopefull my interview will go good and i will get this job and i might get them before chrismas :biggrin: my car is to low to drive around right now gotta get them jus to drive :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 12:59 PM~8924420
> *hopefull my interview will go good and i will get this job and i might get them before chrismas  :biggrin: my car is to low to drive around right now gotta get them jus to drive  :0
> *


good excuse :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nah i really do i scrap fram gettin out of drive way and im afraid of it hittin my neon wires


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 01:05 PM~8924487
> *nah i really do i scrap fram gettin out of drive way and im afraid of it hittin my neon wires
> *


lol
it was stil a great excuse :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i dont need an excuss so ill let u use it :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 01:11 PM~8924549
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i dont need an excuss so ill let u use it  :biggrin:
> *


wish i could.... :happysad: lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

will my dad is a old skool lowrider so im jus kinda followin his foot steps nice lookin car by the way but i think im going to put on my weatherstrippn jus came in a few secs ago so latz


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 2 2007, 05:36 PM~8918577
> *you see that i dont believe in anything??? or are you just being a smartass lol
> *


i see you don't believe in anything and i'm being a smartass :0 had to walk home from school today  :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

sucks for u homie :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 01:39 PM~8924772
> *will my dad is a old skool lowrider so im jus kinda followin his foot steps nice lookin car by the way but i think im going to put on my weatherstrippn jus came in a few secs ago so latz
> *


thanks homie, its nothing now, but give it a few years, my caddy will be a force to be reckon with


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 3 2007, 01:41 PM~8924790
> *i see you don't believe in anything and i'm being a smartass :0 had to walk home from school today   :angry:
> *


lol, sucks for you


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 12:43 PM~8924807
> *sucks for u homie  :biggrin:
> *


been meanin to give u props on the cutty homie...looks real good, espeacially for us young ryders  :biggrin: and oh yeah.....give it a few years....and u'll see two white boyz tearin up the streetz of n.c. in some fine ass owner built lowz


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 3 2007, 02:42 PM~8925187
> *been meanin to give u props on the cutty homie...looks real good, espeacially for us young ryders   :biggrin: and oh yeah.....give it a few years....and u'll see two white boyz tearin up the streetz of n.c. in some fine ass owner built lowz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 3 2007, 01:42 PM~8925187
> *been meanin to give u props on the cutty homie...looks real good, espeacially for us young ryders   :biggrin: and oh yeah.....give it a few years....and u'll see two white boyz tearin up the streetz of n.c. in some fine ass owner built lowz
> *



:biggrin: 
Thanks man 


yea ill be watchin at the shows then :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 03:44 PM~8926124
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks man
> yea ill be watchin at the shows then  :0
> *


and u'll see a 63 on the cover of lowrider magazine like in 2 minutes... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got another door done 

peace bro's


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 03:58 PM~8926220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



dam y would they put that on the cover :biggrin: 




jokein with yea homie clean ass car man :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 02:55 PM~8926192
> *and u'll see a 63 on the cover of lowrider magazine like in 2 minutes... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:15 PM~8926625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dam y would they put that on the cover  :biggrin:
> jokein with yea homie clean ass car man  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: look at those tities...not the girls the ones on the front bumper guard...lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 ooo i was lookin at the wrong ones :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:22 PM~8926668
> *:0  ooo i was lookin at the wrong ones  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya i hooked up with her too after the photoshoot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

cough BullShit cough


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:28 PM~8926709
> *cough BullShit cough
> *


HATER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: she wanted to sit on my gearshift :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

u mean the gear shift the size of one on an automatic!! oo hold on theres isnt one so im quess im still right :biggrin: :biggrin: 


jkin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:33 PM~8926738
> *u mean the gear shift the size of one on an automatic!! oo hold on theres isnt one so im quess im still right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jkin
> *


actually my friend...there is since my car is an SS it's has the Shifter on the floor so...OOOOOOOOOOO :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

READY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

im jus going to stop here :biggrin: :biggrin: u got a myspace?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:36 PM~8926762
> *im jus going to stop here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  u got a myspace?
> *


YES MAM I DO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 05:35 PM~8926752
> *READY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



to bad its in the rain


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good thou :biggrin: 



add me up man 
www.myspace.com/supaflyintheky


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:37 PM~8926771
> *to bad its in the rain
> *


naw i jus hosed it down with some water it was all full of oil


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

awwwwwwwwww ok thats good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:41 PM~8926794
> *looks good thou  :biggrin:
> add me up man
> www.myspace.com/supaflyintheky
> *


Thanks alot...trying to keep up with u... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: im fast but i ride slow and low :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:45 PM~8926831
> *:biggrin:  im fast but i ride slow and low  :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to get 13's for mine...this weekend is a big swap meet for cars me and my dad might go...got some money saved up so if i find something i can bring it home...
hey i sent a request


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i added and left a comment like 5 mins ago lol but yea i rember when i put mine on for the first time it jus got me inspired :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:53 PM~8926876
> *i added and left a comment like 5 mins ago lol but yea i rember when i put mine on for the first time it jus got me inspired  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to feel the same way. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: u got an impala u should be already :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8926896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  u got an impala u should be already  :biggrin:
> *


Im inspired to build it already...but some 13's would help more... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it will :biggrin: so will some hydros


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 06:31 PM~8927100
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it will  :biggrin:  so will some hydros
> *


already got my setup drawn out...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

but u dont got it :0 


yea i got mine somewat figured out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 06:41 PM~8927156
> *but u dont got it  :0
> yea i got mine somewat figured out
> *


naw i dont have it...next year i'd like to get it...but we'll see...im doing a whammy setup...what are u gonna run?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i wont jus 2 pitbull in mine :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 06:53 PM~8927199
> *i wont jus 2 pitbull in mine  :biggrin:
> *


cool how many batts?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dad says 4 i wont 6 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:05 PM~8927276
> *dad says 4 i wont 6  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ur dad's oldskool huh...my dad says tha same 4 batts jus to go up and down... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yup and u know this also dads are normally always right if we wont to admit it or not :biggrin: so ill probly go 4


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:14 PM~8927335
> *yup and u know this also dads are normally always right if we wont to admit it or not  :biggrin:  so ill probly go 4
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what kind of car does ur dad have?


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools, TTT


----------



## Chevillacs

wassup homies, check out this vid of my club (Just Klownin CC) I did from last saturday, lmk what yall think.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzdK2ci2rQ


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 07:22 PM~8927393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what kind of car does ur dad have?
> *


none now but when im done were going to build him one he has had a LTD and a ranchero :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 3 2007, 07:26 PM~8927430
> *wassup homies, check out this vid of my club (Just Klownin CC) I did from last saturday, lmk what yall think.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzdK2ci2rQ
> *


nice vid homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:28 PM~8927456
> *none now but when im done were going to build him one  he has had a LTD and a ranchero  :biggrin:
> *


low lows???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 3 2007, 07:26 PM~8927430
> *wassup homies, check out this vid of my club (Just Klownin CC) I did from last saturday, lmk what yall think.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzdK2ci2rQ
> *


that's a cool vid...that 75 vert at the beginnings nice looks almost like my dad's old one.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yea he used to hop old skool when gettin 12 inchs was gettin up there :biggrin: :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8927522
> *that's a cool vid...that 75 vert at the beginnings nice looks almost like my dad's old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8927524
> *yea he used to hop old skool when gettin 12 inchs was gettin up there  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:40 PM~8927531
> *that looks good  :biggrin:
> *


ya he sold it...it's a donk now :uh: :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8927522
> *that's a cool vid...that 75 vert at the beginnings nice looks almost like my dad's old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie, your pops caprice was nice!

heres some more pics of the rag house, its my homies ride...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 07:41 PM~8927540
> *ya he sold it...it's a donk now :uh:  :uh:
> *


the poor car never even seen it comin :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 3 2007, 07:40 PM~8927533
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 3 2007, 07:46 PM~8927583
> *thanks homie, your pops caprice was nice!
> 
> heres some more pics of the rag house, its my homies ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks...ur homies is nice to...jus klowning with the top down... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 07:46 PM~8927590
> *the poor car never even seen it comin  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i know


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuts up bros damn yall been busy


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8931436
> *sup fools
> *


wut up homie


----------



## 919ryder

got some bad news.......i got into some trouble so now my life is basically fucked until im 18 :angry:  :twak: no permit, no 63, no nothin...and don't ask what i did cause i'm not tellin!!!!! but fuck it...while i'm waitin for 3 years i might as well save up my money and get my money back from the guy with the 63.... so in three february's when i turn 18 i can get a nicer one


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 03:02 PM~8932288
> *got some bad news.......i got into some trouble so now my life is basically fucked until im 18 :angry:    :twak: no permit, no 63, no nothin...and don't ask what i did cause i'm not tellin!!!!! but fuck it...while i'm waitin for 3 years i might as well save up my money and get my money back from the guy with the 63.... so in three february's when i turn 18 i can get a nicer one
> *


keep your head up bro, this just means you'll have more time to save up alot of money, and learn alot, so your new ride is gunna be 10000000 times more badass than the first one, so stay outta more trouble, and ALWAYS stay motovated, and these next 3 years will go fast homie 

you arent gunna do any time are you???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 02:02 PM~8932288
> *got some bad news.......i got into some trouble so now my life is basically fucked until im 18 :angry:    :twak: no permit, no 63, no nothin...and don't ask what i did cause i'm not tellin!!!!! but fuck it...while i'm waitin for 3 years i might as well save up my money and get my money back from the guy with the 63.... so in three february's when i turn 18 i can get a nicer one
> *




aww i dont care to ask WTF did u do!? im 18 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8932324
> *keep your head up bro, this just means you'll have more time to save up alot of money, and learn alot, so your new ride is gunna be 10000000 times more badass than the first one, so stay outta more trouble, and ALWAYS stay motovated, and these next 3 years will go fast homie
> 
> you arent gunna do any time are you???
> *


oh yeah u know i'm gonna stay motivated...and naw i aint gunna pull no time...it aint nothin like that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 04:38 PM~8932889
> *oh yeah u know i'm gonna stay motivated...and naw i aint gunna pull no time...it aint nothin like that
> *


good 

at cinco de mayo you can roll with me if i am able to take the caddy lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 02:02 PM~8932288
> *got some bad news.......i got into some trouble so now my life is basically fucked until im 18 :angry:    :twak: no permit, no 63, no nothin...and don't ask what i did cause i'm not tellin!!!!! but fuck it...while i'm waitin for 3 years i might as well save up my money and get my money back from the guy with the 63.... so in three february's when i turn 18 i can get a nicer one
> *


driving without a license huh...shame shame shame everyone knows ur name...ur birthday is in february?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 04:54 PM~8932964
> *driving without a license huh...shame shame shame everyone knows ur name...ur birthday is in february?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

damn he said it flat out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 03:56 PM~8932986
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> damn he said it flat out
> *


well what else could it be...so how come u cant get the 63 ur parents wont let u?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 03:56 PM~8932986
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> damn he said it flat out
> *


yeah, now only if he had the right info....i didn't get caught driving w/out a license...but anyway imma see if i can kinda talk my way out of it :0 but we'll see what happens


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 03:59 PM~8933014
> *well what else could it be...so how come u cant get the 63 ur parents wont let u?
> *


 some shit happened at my school that i was already warned about......yea parents wont let me...they said if i start showin them that i can change that they'll lemme get one in a year :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 04:04 PM~8933046
> *some shit happened at my school that i was already warned about......yea parents wont let me...they said if i start showin them that i can change that they'll lemme get one in a year :uh:
> *


damn bro that sucks...buy a motor...and build it start chroming it out...  is ur birfday in feb?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 05:04 PM~8933046
> *some shit happened at my school that i was already warned about......yea parents wont let me...they said if i start showin them that i can change that they'll lemme get one in a year :uh:
> *


hmmm... well you better get straight a's then and start actin really white


----------



## six trey impala

ROB ZOMBIE HAS SOME BADASS MUSIC...I DONT EVEN LIKE ROCK BUT HE'S GOT SICK MUSIC GOOD FOR WORKING OUT...
DEMON SPEEDING IS SICK!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 04:07 PM~8933069
> *hmmm... well you better get straight a's then and start actin really white
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 05:10 PM~8933080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im not kidding.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn you must have got caught beating it in the restroom.LOL


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 05:49 PM~8933338
> *Damn you must have got caught beating it in the restroom.LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 04:49 PM~8933338
> *Damn you must have got caught beating it in the restroom.LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What up juan...hows the cutty comin?


----------



## 919ryder

yall mofos crack me up....and yeah my birthday is in febrero :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 04:59 PM~8933416
> *yall mofos crack me up....and yeah my birthday is in febrero :biggrin:
> *


so is mine!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 05:59 PM~8933416
> *yall mofos crack me up....and yeah my birthday is in febrero :biggrin:
> *


why dont you just say what you did????


----------



## 919ryder

it's killin u aint it...it aint nothin big. all i did was skip 3rd period for like 3 weeks and she tried to catch me till i gave her the slip....called my house, parents got on me...said fuck it kept skipping...bitch called the house again.......plus administration is all over my ass trynna suspend me and shit....and on top of that the homies i chill with keep gettin into it with these latin kings...so administration be questioning me talkin bout i'm sur trece and shit...wtf!!!! i'm white! hello people cant u see that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so now my parents think im gonna be a drop out and that i'm in a hespanic gang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 06:09 PM~8933501
> *it's killin u aint it...it aint nothin big. all i did was skip 3rd period for like 3 weeks and she tried to catch me till i gave her the slip....called my house, parents got on me...said fuck it kept skipping...bitch called the house again.......plus administration is all over my ass trynna suspend me and shit....and on top of that the homies i chill with keep gettin into it with these latin kings...so administration be questioning me talkin bout i'm sur trece and shit...wtf!!!! i'm white! hello people cant u see that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so now my parents think im gonna be a drop out and that i'm in a hespanic gang :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol

man it aint that bad, why would you skip??? thats retarded


buy you some damn duck shoes and a polo shirt and some nice big ol glasses, drive a riced out honda on 18's and bump techno music, and get a real nerdy chick, talk like a white dude

then you'll be straight  ..........or gay

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

whens ur birfday?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:14 PM~8933546
> *whens ur birfday?
> *


the day i was born fool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 05:15 PM~8933558
> *the day i was born fool
> *


wasnt talking to u dipstick...talking to the criminal...aka sureno...aka gangster...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:16 PM~8933568
> *wasnt talking to u dipstick...talking to the criminal...aka sureno...aka gangster...
> *


no shit focker


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87+Oct 4 2007, 06:51 PM~8933346-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:52 PM~8933354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What up juan...hows the cutty comin?
> *


just dropped 950 on the tranny. rebuilt


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 05:16 PM~8933568
> *wasnt talking to u dipstick...talking to the criminal...aka sureno...aka gangster...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mi cumpleanos es 22 de febrero...don't know if i said that right but u get the picture :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2007, 05:19 PM~8933597
> *:biggrin:
> just dropped 950 on the tranny. rebuilt
> *


cool hows it running?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 06:19 PM~8933599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mi cumpleanos es 22 de febrero...don't know if i said that right but u get the picture :biggrin:
> *


bah!!! see your never gunna get a trey if you talk like that you dumbass :twak:

follow my advice bitch!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 05:19 PM~8933599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mi cumpleanos es 22 de febrero...don't know if i said that right but u get the picture :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU MY BIFDAY IS THE 24 :angry: :angry: im still cooler :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 05:21 PM~8933618
> *bah!!! see your never gunna get a trey if you talk like that you dumbass :twak:
> 
> follow my advice bitch!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What u tryin to say...mexicans are dumbasses? :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bahhahaha both you dick suckers were born in feb


feb.= dick sucker month


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:22 PM~8933628
> *What u tryin to say...mexicans are dumbasses? :angry:  :angry:
> *


dont pull that race card shit you damn ****** :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 05:24 PM~8933640
> *dont pull that race card shit you damn ****** :twak:
> *


bitch i hope ur messing around...cause that shit aint even funny...i'd probably drop u if u were standing in front of me..


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 06:24 PM~8933640
> *dont pull that race card shit you damn ****** :twak:
> *


WTF, FUCK YOU no e banging cut that shit itll get your ass beat unless they're ain't any Mexicans were you live


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:25 PM~8933650
> *bitch i hope ur messing around...cause that shit aint even funny...i'd probably drop u if u were standing in front of me..
> *


stfu dumbass, you know im just joking on you fool, chill the fuck out and take a midol


----------



## 919ryder

damn...it's starting to get hot in here..i'm glad i chill w/ whites, hespanics, and blacks.... :biggrin: i'm cool with everybody :werd:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 05:27 PM~8933670
> *stfu dumbass, you know im just joking on you fool, chill the fuck out and take a midol
> *


whatever then...but that shit aint cool...i know i mess around with u alot but i never said anything racial to u...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8933705
> *damn...it's starting to get hot in here..i'm glad i chill w/ whites, hespanics, and blacks.... :biggrin: i'm cool with everybody  :werd:
> *


X2 but i dont like being called a ******...or wet back...even thought i dont really look taht mexican.. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 3 2007, 07:26 PM~8927430
> *wassup homies, check out this vid of my club (Just Klownin CC) I did from last saturday, lmk what yall think.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzdK2ci2rQ
> *


was that off the new WC CD :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2007, 05:39 PM~8933792
> *was that off the new WC CD :biggrin:
> *


sounds like it...or a mix of WC and mobb deep's put it in ur place song...


----------



## regal ryda

may have to go and get that now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2007, 05:43 PM~8933831
> *may have to go and get that now
> *


my bro has it...it's a pretty good CD but it dont compare to his older ones...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 05:44 PM~8933842
> *my bro has it...it's a pretty good CD but it dont compare to his older ones...
> *


thanks for the heads up any guest artists


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 07:20 PM~8933606
> *cool hows it running?
> *


strong... but i need a rear end soon. :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2007, 06:31 PM~8933706
> *whatever then...but that shit aint cool...i know i mess around with u alot but i never said anything racial to u...
> *


yeah you have, you called me and dustin crackers awhile back, so what if i call you a ******, cracker is just as racist as ******, and ****** isnt even that racist because its not saying my race is supeiror (spelling) to your race which i belive that is true racism, and white people have done nothing to mexicans, the N word is a totally different thing because that word represents 100s of years of shit for black people, which i really dont give a fuck about but if i pissed you off i'll take if back, we're bros anyway

and loco78 or whatever your name is, chill the fuck out with that e bullshit cuz i couldnt give a fuck what you think, i guess you aint been here long enough to know we bullshit alot


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8933705
> *damn...it's starting to get hot in here..i'm glad i chill w/ whites, hespanics, and blacks.... :biggrin: i'm cool with everybody  :werd:
> *


tru that homie that wat makes life fun bein able to hang with everytype of people :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider

Damn im in the wrong topic cause i thought this was the thread for young riders :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTim_79

<-


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8935855
> *Damn im in the wrong topic cause i thought this was the thread for young riders  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it is homie, we have little pissy fits now and then but its cool


wut up homies, check this out, did it in wood shop with a rotor :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Country Boy_@Oct 5 2007, 02:48 AM~8937017
> *<-
> *


 wtf is that supposed to mean??? you racist or somethin    :thumbsdown:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8938785
> *wtf is that supposed to mean??? you racist or somethin       :thumbsdown:
> *


that flag aint racist, he is


----------



## 919ryder

that's what i'm saying...i have nothing against the flag it's just the retarted people that try to use it as a racist item or object or whatever :uh: :twak:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 02:20 PM~8939206
> *that's what i'm saying...i have nothing against the flag it's just the retarted people that try to use it as a racist item or object or whatever :uh:  :twak:
> *


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTim_79

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 5 2007, 12:32 PM~8938895
> *that flag aint racist, he is
> *


prove it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Country Boy_@Oct 5 2007, 03:29 PM~8939585
> *prove it
> *


if you think that flag is racist you need a history lesson


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 4 2007, 06:35 PM~8934272
> *yeah you have, you called me and dustin crackers awhile back, so what if i call you a ******, cracker is just as racist as ******, and ****** isnt even that racist because its not saying my race is supeiror (spelling) to your race which i belive that is true racism, and white people have done nothing to mexicans, the N word is a totally different thing because that word represents 100s of years of shit for black people, which i really dont give a fuck about but if i pissed you off i'll take if back, we're bros anyway
> 
> and loco78 or whatever your name is, chill the fuck out with that e bullshit cuz i couldnt give a fuck what you think, i guess you aint been here long enough to know we bullshit alot
> *


WTF i've never called u a cracker u dumb fuck or dustin the only thing i call him is dust fart...i dont like to call u anything cause u get all butt hurt really fast like about the 87 page thing...then u start pissing me off...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2007, 04:05 PM~8939762
> *WTF i've never called u a cracker u dumb fuck or dustin the only thing i call him is dust fart...i dont like to call u anything cause u get all butt hurt really fast like about the 87 page thing...then u start pissing me off...
> *


yeah you did, chill out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 5 2007, 03:06 PM~8939771
> *yeah you did, chill out
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2007, 04:09 PM~8939783
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i really dont care if you call me a cracker,****** and cracker arent really racist words to me


----------



## 919ryder

all right! everybody needs to chill the fuck out!!...keep the peace just fuckin drop it already....mike u made a statement that polo took offensive, just like polo said somethin about pg 87 that u took wrong or offensive.....were not here to argue or debate were all here to fuckin ride! now lets get back to the real shit! 

and for u country boy....u can get the fuck outta this thread on some real shit cause u got fuckin 30 posts and already comin in here with a bunch of bullshit...u fucked up in the head if u think u gonna come up in what is basically a thread that me and mike created for all the young riders like ourselves who are trynna learn more and interact w/ each other...the young riders that are/were already here have bonded and started a friendship and u cant mess that up... where the fuck are you from.....Alabama?? :angry: :twak:  :buttkick: :guns: hno: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 05:38 PM~8940306
> *all right! everybody needs to chill the fuck out!!...keep the peace just fuckin drop it already....mike u made a statement that polo took offensive, just like polo said somethin about pg 87 that u took wrong or offensive.....were not here to argue or debate were all here to fuckin ride! now lets get back to the real shit!
> 
> and for u country boy....u can get the fuck outta this thread on some real shit cause u got fuckin 30 posts and already comin in here with a bunch of bullshit...u fucked up in the head if u think u gonna come up in what is basically a thread that me and mike created for all the young riders like ourselves who are trynna learn more and interact w/ each other...the young riders that are/were already here have bonded and started a friendship and u cant mess that up... where the fuck are you from.....Alabama?? :angry:  :twak:    :buttkick:  :guns:  hno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

country boy doesnt bother me, i think i know who he is, best to ignore him

for the record i forgot about that pg.87 thing, so i dont care anymore

good job steppin up tho :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8940306
> *all right! everybody needs to chill the fuck out!!...keep the peace just fuckin drop it already....mike u made a statement that polo took offensive, just like polo said somethin about pg 87 that u took wrong or offensive.....were not here to argue or debate were all here to fuckin ride! now lets get back to the real shit!
> 
> and for u country boy....u can get the fuck outta this thread on some real shit cause u got fuckin 30 posts and already comin in here with a bunch of bullshit...u fucked up in the head if u think u gonna come up in what is basically a thread that me and mike created for all the young riders like ourselves who are trynna learn more and interact w/ each other...the young riders that are/were already here have bonded and started a friendship and u cant mess that up... where the fuck are you from.....Alabama?? :angry:  :twak:    :buttkick:  :guns:  hno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


ya ur right...lets jus drop this shit...Mike ur still cool homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 im gone for 2 days and u guys are going ape shit damm lil homies i might be jus a few years older then u all but u all jus gotta chill cause its jus dumb to get worked up over words that smeone u never meet has said.. lil homies jus chill and jus enjoy life and cruisein i know i am


----------



## 919ryder

FINALLY...SO ON THAT NOTE...WE NEED PROGRESS ON RIDES PEOPLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

will im going to show my cutty for the first time at a show tomorrow :0


----------



## BigTim_79

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8940306
> *all right! everybody needs to chill the fuck out!!...keep the peace just fuckin drop it already....mike u made a statement that polo took offensive, just like polo said somethin about pg 87 that u took wrong or offensive.....were not here to argue or debate were all here to fuckin ride! now lets get back to the real shit!
> 
> and for u country boy....u can get the fuck outta this thread on some real shit cause u got fuckin 30 posts and already comin in here with a bunch of bullshit...u fucked up in the head if u think u gonna come up in what is basically a thread that me and mike created for all the young riders like ourselves who are trynna learn more and interact w/ each other...the young riders that are/were already here have bonded and started a friendship and u cant mess that up... where the fuck are you from.....Alabama?? :angry:  :twak:    :buttkick:  :guns:  hno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


easyyyyyyyy killer im still waiting to see where it said im racist you ASSUMED because of my avatar that i was racist.


----------



## 919ryder

my bad..i did assume u were racist and that was a wrong thing to do...but u just came in this thread at the wrong time and pointed towards a rebel flag that was in ur avatar....usually when people fly rebel flags...they're saying shit like "the south will rise again!", "kill them n*****s!", and "***********!" i myself am white but i do not think that any other race is better or lesser than my race. i take pride in my race just as all people should...and i don't really give a fuck about the whole racial thing...quite frankly i don't give a damn what u do on ur own time...just don't bring it in my thread and put me and my homies on blast like that  ur cool homie...i just got overheated


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8940773
> *ya ur right...lets jus drop this shit...Mike ur still cool homie
> *


x2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 5 2007, 10:04 PM~8941652
> *my bad..i did assume u were racist and that was a wrong thing to do...but u just came in this thread at the wrong time and pointed towards a rebel flag that was in ur avatar....usually when people fly rebel flags...they're saying shit like "the south will rise again!", "kill them n*****s!", and "***********!" i myself am white but i do not think that any other race is better or lesser than my race. i take pride in my race just as all people should...and i don't really give a fuck about the whole racial thing...quite frankly i don't give a damn what u do on ur own time...just don't bring it in my thread and put me and my homies on blast like that  ur cool homie...i just got overheated
> *


our thread, but im the one that has the rights to it lol

fuckers need to stop using that flag in that way, thats fucking up the south's heritage


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 6 2007, 07:16 AM~8942861
> *our thread, but im the one that has the rights to it lol
> 
> fuckers need to stop using that flag in that way, thats fucking up the south's heritage
> *


x2  sup yall


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 09:03 AM~8942974
> *x2  sup yall
> *


wut up man


----------



## six trey impala

WHATS UP YOUNG GUNZ...I GET TO GO TO A PRETTY BIG CAR SWAPMEET TODAY IN MONROE GONNA BE COOL I GOT EVERY YEAR AND ALWAYS COME BACK WITH PARTS...LETS SEE WHAT I BRING HOME THIS TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

bring back somethin u really need!.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 08:26 AM~8943014
> *bring back somethin u really need!.....
> *


 :biggrin: i dont think they have a jessica alba there :biggrin: :biggrin: but ya they usually have some cool parts for impala's im gonna see if i can find a grill and buy it...see if i find one straighter then mine...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 09:26 AM~8943014
> *bring back somethin u really need!.....
> *


x2, i wonder if we got them kinda things here


----------



## 919ryder

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 919ryder, HellRaiser87, six trey impala

the 3 amigos....wassup...TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 09:29 AM~8943025
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 919ryder, HellRaiser87, six trey impala
> 
> the 3 amigos....wassup...TTT
> *


yeah we need more lol

wut up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 08:29 AM~8943025
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 919ryder, HellRaiser87, six trey impala
> 
> the 3 amigos....wassup...TTT
> *


HOWDY :wave: :wave:


----------



## 919ryder

i know we got the flea markets and shit...usually at buckhorn they got alotta shit like stereo systems and wire wheels and shit......but i dont think it's nothin like over there on the west coast


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 08:32 AM~8943031
> *i know we got the flea markets and shit...usually at buckhorn they got alotta shit like stereo systems and wire wheels and shit......but i dont think it's nothin like over there on the west coast
> *


ya this isnt like a regular swapmeet it's only for cars...mostly old shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 09:32 AM~8943031
> *i know we got the flea markets and shit...usually at buckhorn they got alotta shit like stereo systems and wire wheels and shit......but i dont think it's nothin like over there on the west coast
> *


cuz we dont have thousands of lowriders over here, i like that tho, that means we've got more room


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 6 2007, 08:33 AM~8943036
> *cuz we dont have thousands of lowriders over here, i like that tho, that means we've got more room
> *


it's not for lowriders...it's mostly jus people who like old cars and are trying to sell parts...alot of nice hot rods and muscle cars...there's a buttload of shit for camaro's and mustangs...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 6 2007, 09:37 AM~8943045
> *it's not for lowriders...it's mostly jus people who like old cars and are trying to sell parts...alot of nice hot rods and muscle cars...there's a buttload of shit for camaro's and mustangs...
> *


we need them, but i dont think they'd have caddy parts :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 6 2007, 08:39 AM~8943052
> *we need them, but i dont think they'd have caddy parts :angry:
> *


ya they do...they got a bit of caddy parts and whole cars for sale...they got almost everything...last year i was gonna buy a 59 impala grill it was straight for 50bucks i was jus gonna get it to sell it :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 6 2007, 09:41 AM~8943061
> *ya they do...they got a bit of caddy parts and whole cars for sale...they got almost everything...last year i was gonna buy a 59 impala grill it was straight for 50bucks i was jus gonna get it to sell it :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 6 2007, 08:41 AM~8943061
> *ya they do...they got a bit of caddy parts and whole cars for sale...they got almost everything...last year i was gonna buy a 59 impala grill it was straight for 50bucks i was jus gonna get it to sell it :cheesy:
> *


u should've, especially if it was a nos grill....shit could've brought big bucks!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

whats nos???


----------



## 919ryder

fuck if i know :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but all the og riders are always talkin bout how nos parts are worth alot more money.....so i'm guessing that a nos 59 impala grill is worth some big bucks :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8943321
> *fuck if i know :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but all the og riders are always talkin bout how nos parts are worth alot more money.....so i'm guessing that a nos 59 impala grill is worth some big bucks :dunno:
> *


lol yeah they do say that stuff alot


we'll boys i could be gettin into trouble here soon because of a old "friend" of mine so if you dont here from me you'll know something went down


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 6 2007, 10:02 AM~8943378
> *lol yeah they do say that stuff alot
> we'll boys i could be gettin into trouble here soon because of a old "friend" of mine so if you dont here from me you'll know something went down
> *


wtf are u talking about? i want in on it! :biggrin: u gonna fight or somethin?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 11:16 AM~8943417
> *wtf are u talking about? i want in on it! :biggrin: u gonna fight or somethin?
> *


maybe, but im not the one that said that


----------



## 919ryder

if u do fight, u better kick his ass....make a good name for the young riders! :biggrin: after u knock his ass out....say "yeah muthafucka dont fuck w/ the young riders!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

wtf does o dogg mean...alotta mofo's here on layitlow got that shit under their avi pic???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 11:34 AM~8943460
> *if u do fight, u better kick his ass....make a good name for the young riders! :biggrin: after u knock his ass out....say "yeah muthafucka dont fuck w/ the young riders!" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


naw man, then they'll say im in a stupid gang lol

this dude is small fish, im just tired of his dumbass

o dogg is the little thing that automatically goes on there if you dont have one of those little titles things


----------



## 919ryder

oh damn now i feel like a dumbass...why'd u take ur4 avi pic off and all that other shit


----------



## BIGJ77MC

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Jul 23 2007, 05:50 PM~8374284
> *Please no bs in this thread lol, This is for all us young riders out there learning and ridin' and starting to live the lifestyle that is lowridin'.
> 
> Older riders please feel free to post up your rides, give advice, shares experiences, or stories. Anything to keep us motivated. :thumbsup:
> *



whats up lil homie.........I just noticed your thead and thought I might give you some input as to my experiences......


One thing that I have experienced is there are 2 type of people in this game.....the ones who do it for the love of it and the ones that do it for the trophies....dont get me wrong taking your car to a show and winning a trophy is nice but I did not build my ride for trophies, I built it cuz It was a dream of mine to have a lowrider and lowride.....there is nothin better to me then getting in my ride and hittin the blvd listening to oldies.....I think that once people do their cars up they allow there cars to define them.....and I believe when that happens they lose all sense of what lowriding is really about....To me Lowriding is about Respect, Loyalty,Friendship, and most of all Unity.........An example is I have been stuck on the side of the road with some of my club members and along comes someone in a lowrider from another club by himself that we never met probably from a different city or part of town to offer us help. To me that is respect for the lowrider scene, loyalty for the lifestyle, a way to make new friends and Unity cuz we unite through our love of lowridin... I dont know how others feel but I would much rather be in it for the people and myself than the trophies any day...

Good luck lil homie.......

This is my first lowrider 




















and this is my first and newest together


----------



## 919ryder

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for posting up ur rides and giving us that advice homie....much appreciated


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thank you, this is great motovation for all of us, we're all trying to learn as much as we can

those rides are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you still have both??? i bet its pretty cool to have both rides still together


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 12:14 PM~8943586
> *oh damn now i feel like a dumbass...why'd u take ur4 avi pic off and all that other shit
> *


lookin for something new


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

whent and showd off the cutty today fr its first car show it was alsome :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8943708
> *thank you, this is great motovation for all of us, we're all trying to learn as much as we can
> 
> those rides are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you still have both??? i bet its pretty cool to have both rides still together
> *



yeah I still ride both....The rag still needs to have some work done but It looks ok for now and runs great.......In fact today seems like a good day to get out in the rag....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 6 2007, 01:11 PM~8943740
> *yeah I still ride both....The rag still needs to have some work done but It looks ok for now and runs great.......In fact today seems like a good day to get out in the rag....
> *


thats sounds real good, thanks again homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8943740
> *yeah I still ride both....The rag still needs to have some work done but It looks ok for now and runs great.......In fact today seems like a good day to get out in the rag....
> *


thats what it's all about homie....yeah like my homie mike said...it really is great motivation for us...and i cant believe u still have ur first lowrider!! thats amazing....good luck to u on the rag...i hope everything goes well


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8943738
> *whent and showd off the cutty today fr its first car show it was alsome  :biggrin:
> *


so how'd it do??? i bet it felt good as hell to be riding it epecially showing it for the first time


----------



## BIGJ77MC

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 01:18 PM~8944155
> *thats what it's all about homie....yeah like my homie mike said...it really is great motivation for us...and i cant believe u still have ur first lowrider!! thats amazing....good luck to u on the rag...i hope everything goes well
> *



right on


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 03:18 PM~8944155
> *thats what it's all about homie....yeah like my homie mike said...it really is great motivation for us...and i cant believe u still have ur first lowrider!! thats amazing....good luck to u on the rag...i hope everything goes well
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2


----------



## 919ryder

common polo, show us what u got at the swapmeet! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 7 2007, 11:19 AM~8947057
> *common polo, show us what u got at the swapmeet! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8943321
> *fuck if i know :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but all the og riders are always talkin bout how nos parts are worth alot more money.....so i'm guessing that a nos 59 impala grill is worth some big bucks :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: it's when it's a OG part that's been restored...not a brand new reproduction part...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 7 2007, 10:19 AM~8947057
> *common polo, show us what u got at the swapmeet! :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get shit :angry: the only thing i found for a 63 were some hubcaps...but!!! i did find some buckets that im probably gonna get!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin: naw i'm j/p what condition were they in?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 7 2007, 12:24 PM~8947551
> *pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin: naw i'm j/p what condition were they in?
> *


They good.they're black too...he wants 275 obo


----------



## 919ryder

go up there w/ 180-200....and tell him u'll buy 'em right now and i put money on it that u'll be takin 'em back home w/ u


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8947737
> *go up there w/ 180-200....and tell him u'll buy 'em right now and i put money on it that u'll be takin 'em back home w/ u
> *


Gotta get the money first... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:31 PM~8947767
> *Gotta get the money first... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats always the case lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 01:49 PM~8947849
> *thats always the case lol
> *


 :biggrin: yup...i got 140...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:49 PM~8947852
> *:biggrin: yup...i got 140...
> *


good luck, if the seats in your 63 arent bad i'd try to trade them for something


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 01:50 PM~8947856
> *good luck, if the seats in your 63 arent bad i'd try to trade them for something
> *


its not that they are bad...it's that they arent the right ones... :biggrin: :biggrin: it's got buick seats :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:51 PM~8947861
> *its not that they are bad...it's that they arent the right ones... :biggrin:  :biggrin: it's got buick seats :uh:  :uh:
> *


i know what you mean, i was saying if the buick seats are good just try to sale them or something


----------



## six trey impala

I LIKE THE WAY MY DOME LIGHTS LOOK ON...ALSO IM MISSING THE HEADLINER!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 01:52 PM~8947866
> *i know what you mean, i was saying if the buick seats are good just try to sale them or something
> *


ya jus gotta find out who has a buick... :biggrin: maybe i'll put them in the paper...


----------



## six trey impala

MY WOMEN


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:56 PM~8947890
> *ya jus gotta find out who has a buick... :biggrin: maybe i'll put them in the paper...
> *


craigslist is a good place to put them too


----------



## six trey impala

Dr.trey I need a checkup!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

your "women" has itty bitty tittys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dammit polo chill with the bitches you gunna get me in trouble


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8947923
> *dammit polo chill with the bitches you gunna get me in trouble
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

Maybe that first girl had kinda little not itty bitty :twak: titties but this one dont have that problem...


----------



## six trey impala

alright enough with the chee chee's...so what do u fools listen to while cruising...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

that chick kinda looks like a dude


i listen to all kinda shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 02:26 PM~8948001
> *that chick kinda looks like a dude
> i listen to all kinda shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LIKE???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 03:41 PM~8948045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LIKE???
> *


all kinda stuff

ozzy
hendrix
gunz and roses
oldies (not many), mary wells
zapp and roger (alot)
no little gangster music, i hate those fools


basically all the shit on my ipod


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 02:46 PM~8948060
> *all kinda stuff
> 
> ozzy
> hendrix
> gunz and roses
> oldies (not many), mary wells
> zapp and roger (alot)
> no little gangster music, i hate those fools
> basically all the shit on my ipod
> *


I listen to ALOT!!! of oldies...oldskool rap lots of zapp too and many more.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

what's ur guys favorite song...i like cruising to Zapp and rogers heart breaker and brenton wood-i like the way you love me and another favorite is by Tierra-together


----------



## six trey impala

MIJA!!! I SEE YOU!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, Playboy206 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:15 PM~8948156
> *DADDY!!! I SEE YOU!!!! I GOT YOUR MONEY  :biggrin: :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: six trey impala, Playboy206 :wave:  :wave:
> *


good to know  

:biggrin: :rofl: 

watup fuckers :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 03:36 PM~8948230
> *good to know
> 
> :biggrin: :rofl:
> 
> watup fuckers :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuck u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 03:57 PM~8948088
> *what's ur guys favorite song...i like cruising to Zapp and rogers heart breaker and brenton wood-i like the way you love me and another favorite is by Tierra-together
> *


Absolute Favorite, always think about my caddy when i hear this
Fuckin ROCK!!!!!!!!
hell yeah
small sample to all the stuff i listen to but i only have 37 songs on my ipod lol

nobody makes good music anymore


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 03:51 PM~8948307
> *Absolute Favorite, always think about my caddy when i hear this
> Fuckin ROCK!!!!!!!!
> hell yeah
> small sample to all the stuff i listen to but i only have 37 songs on my ipod lol
> 
> nobody makes good music anymore
> *


nope all that hyphy shit sucks!!! :angry: i dont listen to the radio no more...jus CDs that i have


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 04:53 PM~8948315
> *nope all that hyphy shit sucks!!! :angry: i dont listen to the radio no more...jus CDs that i have
> *


i know man, everybody at my school is all over lil'waynes dick, mainly the dudes, bout got in trouble arguing with 3 whores from my class over how bad he really sucks


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 02:53 PM~8948315
> *nope all that hyphy shit sucks!!! :angry: i dont listen to the radio no more...jus CDs that i have
> *


:no: strictly old school or underground rap


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 03:09 PM~8948356
> *i know man, everybody at my school is all over lil'waynes dick, mainly the dudes, bout got in trouble arguing with 3 whores from my class over how bad he really sucks
> *


lil wayne has a couple of ok songs.. T-pain sucks big time :uh: "she made us drinks to drink, we drunk em, got drunk" what kinda bullshit is that?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 04:09 PM~8948357
> *:no: strictly old school or underground rap
> *


or oldies...


----------



## six trey impala

Kid frost has some badass jams


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 05:10 PM~8948361
> *lil wayne has a couple of ok songs.. T-pain sucks big time  :uh: "she made us drinks to drink, we drunk em, got drunk" what kinda bullshit is that?
> *


he is gay though, literally


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 03:17 PM~8948392
> *Kid frost has some badass jams
> *


:yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 04:38 PM~8948467
> *:yes:
> *


what u listen to while cruising mija?


----------



## CaddyKid253

i JUST saw this topic for the first time. so i'ma catch up


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 03:40 PM~8948478
> *what u listen to while cruising mija?
> *


the CD doggystyle by snoop dogg    

and zapp & roger :biggrin: 

i dont really listen to alot of oldies but i like funk and shit i like music that makes u wana move and shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 04:49 PM~8948512
> *the CD doggystyle by snoop dogg
> 
> and zapp & roger  :biggrin:
> 
> i dont really listen to alot of oldies but i like funk and shit i like music that makes u wana move and shit
> *


doggystyle is a badass cd...so is welcome to da church...that has some bad jams by snoop


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 7 2007, 03:46 PM~8948500
> *i JUST saw this topic for the first time. so i'ma catch up
> *


86 pages.. good luck :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

damn, see u fools been blowin up while i was out...what i listen to when i'm cruisin ( the s-10 w/no license or permit :0 :biggrin: )lets see.....warren g, tha dogg pound, mc eight, snoop, dr.dre, eazy-e , ice cube, n.w.a, y.m.s (young murder squad), mack 10, the temptations, gene chandler, brass construction, smokey robinson, rose royce, hendrix, a lil bit of van halen, a lil ozzy, plus alot more i don't feel like posting up right now :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hell yeah, i dont listen to alot of west coast songs alot cuz of the gangster thing

welcome to the tread caddykid, fyi i used to be lowriderkid56 lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

hey guys whent to my first show and got my first trophie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mother fuckin AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: yea when they called my name i was like HOLY SHIT WAS THAT MY NAME!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 06:49 PM~8948512
> *the CD doggystyle by snoop dogg
> 
> and zapp & roger  :biggrin:
> 
> i dont really listen to alot of oldies but i like funk and shit i like music that makes u wana move and shit
> *


did he just call u mija :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 7 2007, 05:07 PM~8948725
> *did he just call u mija  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


he always does that :ugh: i think hes gay :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 07:28 PM~8948829
> *he always does that :ugh: i think hes gay  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats it mean


page 87 is commin up


when it does, nobody post shit till i post some pics, aight???


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 05:54 PM~8948981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats it mean
> *


its like wen u talk to a girl u call her baby in spanish its mija..


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8948981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats it mean
> page 87 is commin up
> when it does, nobody post shit till i post some pics, aight???
> *


i'll try to remeber that  my bad if i forget


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8949005
> *its like wen u talk to a girl u call her baby in spanish its mija..
> *


or it's like when ur her daddy and u call ur little girl mija.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 7 2007, 06:07 PM~8948725
> *did he just call u mija  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


ya cause 206 is my daughter :biggrin: ...


----------



## six trey impala

watch knowing him he's gonna quote me and change what i put into something stupid :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8949867-->
> 
> 
> 
> or it's like when ur her daddy and u call ur little girl mija.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that too :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 08:23 PM~8949933
> *watch knowing him he's gonna quote me and change what i put into something stupid :uh:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


shut up fool u know the last one was funny :buttkick:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 09:44 PM~8950073
> *that too  :biggrin:
> shut up fool u know the last one was funny :buttkick:
> *


no not really :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: isnt it past ur bedtime???


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 08:47 PM~8950089
> *no not really :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: isnt it past ur bedtime???
> *


shut up fool aint it past yours? dont u got school in the morning? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8950113
> *shut up fool aint it past yours? dont u got school in the morning?  :biggrin:
> *


no and ya...drop out :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8950134
> *drop out :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


fuck you :guns:

im gettin my GED wen i turn 16 though :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 09:58 PM~8950156
> *fuck you :guns:
> 
> im gettin my GED wen i turn 16 though :happysad:
> *


so now what do u do...isnt it boring staying at home???


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8950170
> *so now what do u do...isnt it boring staying at home???
> *


i dont stay at home.. and im tryna get a job :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:17 PM~8950280
> *i dont stay at home.. and im tryna get a job  :0
> *


cleaning caca again... :biggrin: j/p where at?
work at a part store so u can hook it up...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8950285
> *cleaning caca again... :biggrin: j/p where at?
> work at a part store so u can hook it up...
> *


shit wherever i can im just not tryna flip burgers..

i never cleaned caca fucker :angry: i was a busboy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:21 PM~8950304
> *shit wherever i can im just not tryna flip burgers..
> 
> i never cleaned caca fucker  :angry: i was a busboy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS JUS MESSIN WITH U... :biggrin: :biggrin: I NEED A JOB TOO


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:24 PM~8950321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WAS JUS MESSIN WITH U... :biggrin:  :biggrin: I NEED A JOB TOO
> *


i need a job cuz im tired of hearin everyone talk about there cars and i dont got one :angry: and i need a car since i live in the sticks and i hate depending on other people for rides and shit to get around


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:30 PM~8950353
> *i need a job cuz im tired of hearin everyone talk about there cars and i dont got one  :angry: and i need a car since i live in the sticks and i hate depending on other people for rides and shit to get around
> *


I NEED A JOB TO FIX UP MY CAR...TIRED OF NOT BEING ABLE TO CRUISE IT


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:34 PM~8950372
> *I NEED A JOB TO FIX UP MY CAR...TIRED OF NOT BEING ABLE TO CRUISE IT
> *


i just remembered "hellraiser87" didnt want us to post on page 87 :0


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 7 2007, 05:54 PM~8948981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> page 87 is commin up
> when it does, nobody post shit till i post some pics, aight???
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:39 PM~8950409
> *i just remembered "hellraiser87" didnt want us to post on page 87  :0
> *


I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT WAS PAGE 87 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8950417
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


TOOO LAAAATE NOOOOOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 7 2007, 09:40 PM~8950420-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT WAS PAGE 87 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:41 PM~8950425
> *TOOO LAAAATE NOOOOOW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me neither till just now :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 10:47 PM~8950465
> *me neither till just now  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ASLEEP RIGHT NOW ANYWAYS...IT'S LIKE 12 OR 1 IN THE MORNING THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

BORED


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 09:59 PM~8950546
> *BORED
> *


:yes:


----------



## Playboy206

> *If it aint chronic dont blaze it up,and IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP-SNOOP DOGG*


dont he have a juiced pontiac? :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 11:29 PM~8950681
> *dont he have a juiced pontiac? :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ya the lakers one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8950739
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ya the lakers one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup  im fuckin bored :thumbsdown:


----------



## Playboy206

u should get workin on that beat u said u were gon make for me DR TREY :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 11:47 PM~8950754
> *u should get workin on that beat u said u were gon make for me DR TREY :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


aint nuthin but a sea thang :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 7 2007, 11:47 PM~8950754
> *u should get workin on that beat u said u were gon make for me DR TREY :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


i'm goin in to tha studio next weekend.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aw

you two are fuckin cock suckers

guess its fair though, you guys didnt get to post 63s


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 12:55 PM~8952854
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HellRaiser87, 919ryder

wut up homie


----------



## 919ryder

wassup yall....damn, mike instead of us not posting on pg 87 it was u who didn't post!...anyway wassup yall. any progress on rides??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 8 2007, 02:17 PM~8953368
> *wassup yall....damn, mike instead of us not posting on pg 87 it was u who didn't post!...anyway wassup yall. any progress on rides??
> *


yeah i know, i was at school doing something productive while polo and playboy were talking shit lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Oct 8 2007, 02:07 AM~8951146-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'm goin in to tha studio next weekend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 10:45 AM~8952803
> *aw
> 
> you two are fuckin cock suckers
> 
> guess its fair though, you guys didnt get to post 63s
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HellRaiser87_@Oct 8 2007, 12:22 PM~8953397
> *yeah i know, i was at school doing something productive while polo and playboy were talking shit lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:around:


----------



## six trey impala

blah blah blah blah blah :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8953816
> *blah blah blah blah blah :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

man im tired im goin to bed...good after noon guys...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :biggrin: night homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8950739
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ya the lakers one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prcJzKHXS1E


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 919ryder

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

hey homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up homies, NC boys windin down and the WA boys chillin i guess


----------



## 919ryder

u know how it is....just chillin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 8 2007, 06:36 PM~8954927
> *u know how it is....just chillin
> *


yup  

just finished playin ncaa football 07 myself


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

peace out homies


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

did u forget how to type?? :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

im 16 from NYC 
i got me a 70 impala custom and a few lowrider bikes
the impala is a project it was just given 2 me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

sounds good post some pics lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

grim when u get a 70???
I jus woke up a bit ago...I was lifting weights and then fell asleep and barely woke up...now im not gonna be able to sleep tonight :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 9 2007, 12:27 AM~8956813
> *grim when u get a 70???
> I jus woke up a bit ago...I was lifting weights and then fell asleep and barely woke up...now im not gonna be able to sleep tonight :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


got it about a week or so ago my grandfather gave it 2 me 
its so the fam make sure i go 2 kollge but it need alot of work so im putin the bikes aside 4 a lil


wats that in ur icon i c 350 or wat


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2007, 09:48 PM~8956956
> *got it about a week or so ago my grandfather gave it 2 me
> its so the fam make sure i go 2 kollge but it need alot of work so im putin the bikes aside 4 a lil
> wats that in ur icon i c 350 or wat
> *


its the 327 out of the 63


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

my wip


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 9 2007, 09:05 AM~8958991
> *my wip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie i love the 70 impalas :biggrin: 

heres my caddy, it aint much now but in a few years it will be swangin :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

nice 70....from the pic the top looks fairly good


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2007, 01:10 PM~8960629
> *nice 70....from the pic the top looks fairly good
> *


wut up homie???


----------



## 919ryder

nothin just got back at the house....i been walkin home this week and last week....bus is too packed and plus it's good exercise :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8960658
> *nothin just  got back at the house....i been walkin home this week and last week....bus is too packed and plus it's good exercise :biggrin:
> *


lol both our fat asses need it

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Playboy206

:wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 9 2007, 01:23 PM~8960739
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 9 2007, 11:26 AM~8960767
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 9 2007, 01:32 PM~8960807
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 9 2007, 12:18 PM~8960704
> *lol both our fat asses need it
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

i got alot of money invested into my stomach :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

shit if i had the amount of money thats invested in my stomach invested into a ride, i woulda been dippin along time ago! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Grim ur 70 looks good...i like it...it's still got the og 350???


----------



## six trey impala

What up homies!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 919ryder

nothin much...just trynna calculate about how much money i can get saved up in the next three years....but that never works because im always finding side jobs and shit that pay different amounts of money.....i'm thinkin if everything goes good that i can save up around 4-6g's until i'm 18...then i can still get like 1900 outta my bank plus the 1200 from the guy with the 63 (by then i will have found something better than that 63 anyway)


----------



## 919ryder

"IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP"-SNOOP DOGG

what about a caddy, regal, and a cutlass......and snoop's pontiac :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87+Oct 8 2007, 03:02 PM~8954011-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prcJzKHXS1E
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont like this guy, he talks about tha cars(lowriders) as if its all about the money. its not! everybody knows that it has to be in your blood. and he talks like if you have money, then your a lowrider. thats B.S.! and you all know it. most of us in here dont have millions of dollars, but we still put our heart into it and do the best we can to keep this lifestyle alive. thats a REAL lowrider.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HellRaiser87_@Oct 9 2007, 11:50 AM~8960497
> *heres my caddy, it aint much now but in a few years it will be swangin :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you that kid from myspace that was askin about the body fillers?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 9 2007, 04:44 PM~8962862
> *i dont like this guy, he talks about tha cars(lowriders) as if its all about the money. its not! everybody knows that it has to be in your blood. and he talks like if you have money, then your a lowrider. thats B.S.! and you all know it. most of us in here dont have millions of dollars, but we still put our heart into it and do the best we can to keep this lifestyle alive. thats a REAL lowrider.
> *


real shit right there!!  wazzup homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8962610
> *nothin much...just trynna calculate about how much money i can get saved up in the next three years....but that never works because im always finding side jobs and shit that pay different amounts of money.....i'm thinkin if everything goes good that i can save up around 4-6g's until i'm 18...then i can still get like 1900 outta my bank plus the 1200 from the guy with the 63 (by then i will have found something better than that 63 anyway)
> *


by then all impala's will be extinct and i'll have the last SS WHAHAHAHAHAHHA    <<<<evil face!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2007, 04:24 PM~8962650
> *"IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP"-SNOOP DOGG
> 
> what about a caddy, regal, and a cutlass......and snoop's pontiac :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: CHEVY ONLY FOR ME!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

ill go any G body and any make cause u can make alsmost any car look good if u spend time on it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 9 2007, 08:48 PM~8965201
> *ill go any G body and any make cause u can make alsmost any car look good if u spend time on it  :biggrin:
> *


the only way i'd use a g body is to hop...other than that...im sticking with heavy chevy's


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey supafly! that cutty is dope. show sum pics of it locked up.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2007, 05:03 PM~8963029
> *real shit right there!!  wazzup homie
> *


sup :wave: i'm just chill, trin' ta save for my setup.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8962862
> *i dont like this guy, he talks about tha cars(lowriders) as if its all about the money. its not! everybody knows that it has to be in your blood. and he talks like if you have money, then your a lowrider. thats B.S.! and you all know it. most of us in here dont have millions of dollars, but we still put our heart into it and do the best we can to keep this lifestyle alive. thats a REAL lowrider.
> are you that kid from myspace that was askin about the body fillers?
> *


yup, wussup homie


wut up everybody, i got sick an got to stay home


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8965469
> *the only way i'd use a g body is to hop...other than that...im sticking with heavy chevy's
> *



u cant say u dislike my cutty thou :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 10 2007, 01:14 AM~8967011
> *sup :wave: i'm just chill, trin' ta save for my setup.
> *



waitin to get a setup from Pitbull :0 but ill get some once im hitin the switchs cause i need to get em before winter hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 10 2007, 07:04 AM~8967509
> *yup, wussup homie
> wut up everybody, i got sick an got to stay home
> *


i just got out early hahahaha damn nobody's in school today!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i have this week off :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8964562
> *:no:  :no: CHEVY ONLY FOR ME!!!!
> *


it dont matter to me. i love impala's and glass houses....but id ride a g body or caddy in a minute  it's like this.....low is low and thats the only way to go!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2007, 08:43 AM~8968004
> *it dont matter to me. i love impala's and glass houses....but id ride a g body or caddy in a minute  it's like this.....low is low and thats the only way to go!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 08:43 AM~8968003
> *i have this week off  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yea havin the week off makes it a good week for me :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2007, 09:43 AM~8968004
> *it dont matter to me. i love impala's and glass houses....but id ride a g body or caddy in a minute  it's like this.....low is low and thats the only way to go!
> *


thats what im talkin about  

i want a cutty for a daily


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i love my cutty but when i build my next car i wont a riveria :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8968738
> *i love my cutty but when i build my next car i wont a riveria  :biggrin:
> *


i love the 60's riveras :biggrin: they make the best old school lows!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 10:37 AM~8968738
> *i love my cutty but when i build my next car i wont a riveria  :biggrin:
> *


drop top maybe?? :0 :0 :0 i want a glasshouse myself (if i dont get a 63) :biggrin: my boy Sed from Lowyalty C.C. has or had one (dont know if he ever sold it) 76 caprice. fully wrapped, some chrome undies, and fresh paint (needs to be touched up) every time i se pics of it i get the urge to save up and buy one...and put some 72 spoke X lace Zeniths on it  

































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks like a clean car :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8969646
> *looks like a clean car  :biggrin:
> *


  i wonder if he sold it yet....it's tempting :biggrin: not a bad price either :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8970000
> * i wonder if he sold it yet....it's tempting :biggrin: not a bad price either :0
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2007, 01:30 PM~8970000
> * i wonder if he sold it yet....it's tempting :biggrin: not a bad price either :0
> *


sounds good then :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2007, 08:00 AM~8967754
> *u cant say u dislike my cutty thou  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: naw i like seeing them...but i dont think i'd build one...


----------



## KrAzE1

:wave: wat up everybody


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 06:11 PM~8971616
> *:biggrin: naw i like seeing them...but i dont think i'd build one...
> *


 id get a cutty slap some nice paint on it and some 13s, a nice stereo system and roll it as a daily :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 10 2007, 05:14 PM~8971637
> *id get a cutty slap some nice paint on it and some 13s, a nice stereo system and roll it as a daily :thumbsup:
> *


i'd rather get a monte if i had the choice...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 06:19 PM~8971682
> *i'd rather get a monte if i had the choice...
> *


yeah montes are the shit, my cuz has a purple 86 on 20s  

i was thinking, do cuttys get better MPG than montes????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 10 2007, 05:23 PM~8971720
> *yeah montes are the shit, my cuz has a purple 86 on 20s
> 
> i was thinking, do cuttys get better MPG than montes????
> *


depends...v6 or v8 my bro had a euro cutty that was a gas hog and a turd...my friend would race him in his LS monte with a v6 and smoke him...i dont know jus depends on the motor and how u drive if u drive with ur foot in it all the time then V6 would be better...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 06:25 PM~8971736
> *depends...v6 or v8 my bro had a euro cutty that was a gas hog and a turd...my friend would race him in his LS monte with a v6 and smoke him...i dont know jus depends on the motor and how u drive if u drive with ur foot in it all the time then V6 would be better...
> *


yeah a v6 cutty daily  


i would be too tempted with the monte :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 10 2007, 05:32 PM~8971779
> *yeah a v6 cutty daily
> i would be too tempted with the monte :biggrin:
> *


montes came out V6 too i think they have 4.3's in them that are pretty quick...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 06:38 PM~8971828
> *montes came out V6 too i think they have 4.3's in them that are pretty quick...
> *


i know but id be too tempted to trick the chevy out :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools......if i had the choice of a g body to BUILD i don't know what it would be b/c i've seen monte carlos, cutlasses, and regals done up in person and they all looked so damn good. i guess if i had to choose it would be the one that looked the cleanest and the one that cost the least :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 07:19 PM~8971682
> *i'd rather get a monte if i had the choice...
> *


  :biggrin: 
Me too, I actually have one in the works :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 08:31 PM~8973311
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO
> 
> HARD IN DA PAINT
> 979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
> COMPTON , CA 90220
> HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5
> *


hard in da paint got some badass videos i was watching some on youtube got everything cruising hopping cant forget the females...ey homie how do u buy the dvds???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

morin homies :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Sup everyone!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2007, 04:24 PM~8979305
> *Sup everyone!!!
> *


wut up man


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2007, 10:47 PM~8974799
> *hard in da paint got some badass videos i was watching some on youtube got everything cruising hopping cant forget the females...ey homie how do u buy the dvds???*


uhhhh....pay for them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: naw j/p wassup


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 11 2007, 03:29 PM~8979353
> *uhhhh....pay for them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: naw j/p wassup
> *


smart ass :uh: nothin much homie jus got home...u?


----------



## six trey impala

what up mikey


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up eveybody


----------



## THA LIFE

if yall got some foootage.. send it.. ill put you in there...tryin something different than the rest of the other dvd's


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 11 2007, 03:54 PM~8979570
> *if yall got some foootage.. send it.. ill put you in there...tryin something different than the rest of the other dvd's
> *


u should hit up the lowyalty car club thread, they got some nice STREET rides (including Sunday Driver)  ..... talk to em and see if they're interested


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 11 2007, 04:54 PM~8979570
> *if yall got some foootage.. send it.. ill put you in there...tryin something different than the rest of the other dvd's
> *


yeah homie, you talked to me and my boy alex (kadillakking) awhile back he saiad he got some nice footage of him 3wheelin around dan and his pink 64, i'll call him up tomorrow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## six trey impala

WHATS UP HOMOS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

u talkin to urself?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2007, 07:00 PM~8981115
> *u talkin to urself?
> *


nope :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:cheesy: i think u r lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 11 2007, 07:30 PM~8981360
> *:cheesy:  i think u r lol
> *


NEVER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: Sure


----------



## 919ryder

sup fellas...hows everybody's rides commin along? me and my dad went outside today and fucked with his caprice/wannabe impala :biggrin: the guy he had sold it to is one of those muscle car freaks (kinda like my dad but worse) and my dad has sold him a ton of vehicles in the past. so before my dad sold him the car he had it painted white, (fuckin flawless, one of the best white paintjobs i've seen) had a custom grille put on, it was lowered 2" but my dad got tired of scrapin the ground pullin out the driveway and shit :biggrin: , my dad went through the entire LT1 corvette engine and replaced basically all the parts, had the tranny rebuilt, and alot of other shit done to it also (as u can see my dad is not just about horsepower but also looks) so the other week when we bought it back from the guy we noticed that it was missing 2nd gear and that to make it shift properly u had to let off the gas and pump the pedal a few times and that the car was handling like shit :uh: so anyway after close inspection, we came to the conclusion that we needed to replac all the bushings on the front end...and once again have the tranny rebuilt to top notch quality...not to mention that compared to when we first owned the car, the paint now looks like shit  so now its just sitting in my driveway waiting to be "refreshened" :cheesy: and it's sad b/c this aint no ordinary caprice u see strolling down the street, this is a car that was built for the street and strip....there's a back road besid the highway behind my house....(we call it our drag strip) and i've been in the car while he was doing 182 mph down that road....i swear i thought we were going to lift up into the sky like a plane :0 i'll try to take some pics tomarrow after school....i don't have any pics of before but yall can still see what it looks like now  that guy turned a show quality car into shit :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 11 2007, 08:13 PM~8981841
> *sup fellas...hows everybody's rides commin along? me and my dad went outside today and fucked with his caprice/wannabe impala :biggrin: the guy he had sold it to is one of those muscle car freaks (kinda like my dad but worse) and my dad has sold him a ton of vehicles in the past. so before my dad sold him the car he had it painted white, (fuckin flawless, one of the best white paintjobs i've seen) had a custom grille put on, it was lowered 2" but my dad got tired of scrapin the ground pullin out the driveway and shit :biggrin: , my dad went through the entire LT1 corvette engine and replaced basically all the parts, had the tranny rebuilt, and alot of other shit done to it also (as u can see my dad is not just about horsepower but also looks) so the other week when we bought it back from the guy we noticed that it was missing 2nd gear and that to make it shift properly u had to let off the gas and pump the pedal a few times and that the car was handling like shit :uh: so anyway after close inspection, we came to the conclusion that we needed to replac all the bushings on the front end...and once again have the tranny rebuilt to top notch quality...not to mention that compared to when we first owned the car, the paint now looks like shit  so now its just sitting in my driveway waiting to be "refreshened" :cheesy: and it's sad b/c this aint no ordinary caprice u see strolling down the street, this is a car that was built for the street and strip....there's a back road besid the highway behind my house....(we call it our drag strip) and i've been in the car while he was doing 182 mph down that road....i swear i thought we were going to lift up into the sky like a plane :0 i'll try to take some pics tomarrow after school....i don't have any pics of before but  yall can still see what it looks like now  that guy turned a show quality car into shit :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


we're puttin a Lt1 into a safari van pretty soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

put my hood on today...here's some newer pics they look blurry cause of my phone...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8982476
> *put my hood on today...here's some newer pics they look blurry cause of my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 it looks like a car again!!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 07:26 AM~8984241
> *:0  :0  it looks like a car again!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i know...today if this rain stops im pullin my head off for sure...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lol sounds good i think im going to go down and start workin and cleanin up my engine compment and workin on jus fine details :0 to bad its so darn cold here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 07:30 AM~8984263
> *lol sounds good i think im going to go down and start workin and cleanin up my engine compment and workin on jus fine details  :0  to bad its so darn cold here
> *


same here bro...then with all this rain...i still need to clean up the wires in the engine compartment i hate seeing them all over the place...im gonna buy a whole new harness


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dang im not gong that far mine is in pretty good shape but is a mess i had it lookin really slick but then with all the paint stripin and sandin and bondo dust then over spray it looks pretty nasty so i quess thats wat i need to work on :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol dustin

good shit polo, its lookin real good

update on hellraiser

that fuckin antena pisses me off, it doesnt go down(i think the motor is fucked) and i dont need it cuz i dont listen to the radio, plus the altentor and shit is outta the car so me and my cuzin dont have to pull that shit when he comes back to help with the seals

but id have to take the panel off to get to the motor and deal with the electrical shit

my hood is gittin little rust spots on it alot of them, they are tiny little spots that a brown but it aint close to real rust


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 11:54 AM~8986239
> *lol dustin
> 
> good shit polo, its lookin real good
> 
> update on hellraiser
> 
> that fuckin antena pisses me off, it doesnt go down(i think the motor is fucked) and i dont need it cuz i dont listen to the radio, plus the altentor and shit is outta the car so me and my cuzin dont have to pull that shit when he comes back to help with the seals
> 
> but id have to take the panel off to get to the motor and deal with the electrical shit
> 
> my hood is gittin little rust spots on it alot of them, they are tiny little spots that a brown but it aint close to real rust
> *


Thats y i shaved everything on my car includin the annetna and the spots u got is jus surface jus sand a little to get them off and put some type pf sealer and it should protect em before it gets bad


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8986278
> *Thats y i shaved everything on my car includin the annetna and the spots u got is jus surface jus sand a little to get them off and put some type pf sealer and it should protect em before it gets bad
> *


i dont think id shave it, id put like a kick ass chrome cap on it just to cover up the hole instead of just shaving it

pf sealer?????


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 12:00 PM~8986278
> *Thats y i shaved everything on my car includin the annetna and the spots u got is jus surface jus sand a little to get them off and put some type pf sealer and it should protect em before it gets bad*


yeah, sand down the surface rust and put some type of sealer on it. that protects the metal from getting rusted again.....as far as a type of sealer....just got to an autoparts store. if u can't find it or want to know whats best...im sure u can ask on of the people workin there


----------



## 919ryder

man yall missed it today. we had a pep rally at school today. it was at the end of the day and it was outside on the football field. u can already guess what im about to say..........fights!!! :biggrin: u could feel the tention in the air between the M.S. homies (peeps i chill with) and them Latin Kings. as soon as we got there the homies started talkin shit to the latin kings :0 shit was crazy, police had to remove em before the pep rally even started :angry: as soon as the pep rally was over my boy Eric just walked over to one of em and stuck his ass right in the face like it wont nothin! the dude he stuck just hit the ground and it got crazy then...it felt like one of them prison fights that u see on the national geographic channel or some shit! fists flyin everywhere....shit i even almost got in a fight w/ one of them latin kings cause i was wearin a baggy ass navy blue button up over a white shirt and some navy blue dickies...bitch pissed me off :angry: after that shit was all over my boy Luis left to go get the OG...u can believe police shut it down after that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

homie you need to break away from them, no goods gunna come from them


----------



## 919ryder

kinda, but not really. they know i do my own thang and they're fine with it. they got my back if i ever need it and i got theirs...besides they're my homies, i been kickin it with em since i can remember...it would be like u just ditchin ur best friend :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 12 2007, 02:56 PM~8987236
> *kinda, but not really. they know i do my own thang and they're fine with it. they got my back if i ever need it and i got theirs...besides they're my homies, i been kickin it with em since i can remember...it would be like u just ditchin ur best friend :dunno:
> *


 good luck with that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 12 2007, 01:28 PM~8987012
> *man yall missed it today. we had a pep rally at school today. it was at the end of the day and it was outside on the football field. u can already guess what im about to say..........fights!!! :biggrin: u could feel the tention in the air between the M.S. homies (peeps i chill with) and them Latin Kings. as soon as we got there the homies started talkin shit to the latin kings :0 shit was crazy, police had to remove em before the pep rally even started :angry: as soon as the pep rally was over my boy Eric just walked over to one of em and stuck his ass right in the face like it wont nothin! the dude he stuck just hit the ground and it got crazy then...it felt like one of them prison fights that u see on the national geographic channel or some shit! fists flyin everywhere....shit i even almost got in a fight w/ one of them latin kings cause i was wearin a baggy ass navy blue button up over a white shirt and some navy blue dickies...bitch pissed me off :angry: after that shit was all over my boy Luis left to go get the OG...u can believe police shut it down after that!!! :biggrin:
> *


we had a pep rally today to but me and some homies skipped it and started walking home...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 01:58 PM~8987250
> *good luck with that
> *


itz all good homie. i know what i gotta do to get by


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 12 2007, 04:11 PM~8987777
> *itz all good homie. i know what i gotta do to get by
> *


aight homie, dont get in no more trouble, we gotta lot of cruisin to do


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 03:48 PM~8988046
> *aight homie, dont get in no more trouble, we gotta lot of cruisin to do
> *


yea nuthin comes good from stuff like that


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8987027
> *homie you need to break away from them, no goods gunna come from them
> *


X2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 05:39 PM~8988333
> *yea nuthin comes good from stuff like that
> *


yeah man


not tryin to gain up on you, your my homie, but you dress like them and hang around them, no wonder they think your affilated (spelling)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Street Dreamz Jacksonville NC might be sending in footage for hard in da paint :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wut it dew my feloww youngsters


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2007, 07:38 PM~8988949
> *Wut it dew my feloww youngsters
> *


what up pimp


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 08:41 PM~8988966
> *what up pimp
> *


chillen


----------



## six trey impala

got very very bad news...pulled the head off of the motor and found the far back piston on the right side with a huge hule and all scarred up...sucks the 327 is out of comssion(spellcheck_)


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 12 2007, 06:35 PM~8988935
> *Street Dreamz Jacksonville NC might be sending in footage for hard in da paint :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ....damn polo, sucks for you buddy....looks like u need to just go ahead and buy a whole rebuild kit for the engine :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

my bad...that quote was meant for mike and polo....if u guys couldn't tell :biggrin: didnt want to make anyone confused


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

ya u should see the hole going right through the piston...now gotta pull the motor back out...im jus gonna buy a new motor probably a 305 or 350 for now and rebuild the 327


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8990026
> *ya u should see the hole going right through the piston...now gotta pull the motor back out...im jus gonna buy a new motor probably a 305 or 350 for now and rebuild the 327
> *


it's all up to you. 305 would probably be cheaper than the 350 though  but it all depends where u get it from


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 13 2007, 07:05 AM~8991572
> *it's all up to you. 305 would probably be cheaper than the 350 though  but it all depends where u get it from
> *


ya...that's true i jus want something to roll...and i think since im gonna have to do head work im gonna hone and bore the heads a bit and put a lumpy cam in it... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

:0 if u gonna do that y might as well go ahead and put some glass packs up under the 63......real street style :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 13 2007, 11:07 AM~8992505
> *:0 if u gonna do that y might as well go ahead and put some glass packs up under the 63......real street style :biggrin:
> *


glass packs suck...im gonna go flow's...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 13 2007, 11:14 AM~8992530
> *glass packs suck...im gonna go flow's...
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
Glasspacks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 13 2007, 12:36 PM~8992900
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> Glasspacks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: glass packs sound funny on a built motor i like the sound of flowmasters...i like the way my car sounds with the turbos on it it sounds jus like the 63 from boys in the hood... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i LIKE LOUD THOU! 


Cherry bombs :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 13 2007, 12:38 PM~8992915
> *i LIKE LOUD THOU!
> Cherry bombs  :cheesy:
> *


that sounds like crap...sounds like the cars underwater :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everybody, just got back from doin a lil car wash thing for charity, Alex brought the KING :biggrin: fuckin thing is bad!!!! man he boucned it and that fucker was off the ground!!!!! he had to break in the new arms :biggrin:

he did a monster 3 when we turned on corner and he rolled that bitch on 3 for like 20 feet :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ran the numbers on the heads on my motor...and found out they're worth alot i got high compression heads!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 13 2007, 02:24 PM~8993296
> *wut up everybody, just got back from doin a lil car wash thing for charity, Alex brought the KING :biggrin: fuckin thing is bad!!!! man he boucned it and that fucker was off the ground!!!!! he had to break in the new arms :biggrin:
> 
> he did a monster 3 when we turned on corner and he rolled that bitch on 3 for like 20 feet :biggrin:
> *


pics???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 13 2007, 03:56 PM~8993427
> *pics???
> *


no


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mornin


----------



## 919ryder

sup fool, yall shoulda taped that 3wheel u was talkin bout so yall could send it to hard in da paint......


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 14 2007, 10:05 AM~8996845
> *sup fool, yall shoulda taped that 3wheel u was talkin bout so yall could send it to hard in da paint......
> *


lol didnt know he was gunna ride the ride that hard, he batts were dead when he did it, his Staff Sargent was followin behind us too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

did some research and got under hellraiser
it has a 700r4 tranns, but i dunno if im gunna get a 350 for it, i might rebuild the 307, dunno yet


----------



## fundimotorsports

I should have came out.. I was stuck with kids.............. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

click on tha link.

lowriding in your eyes


----------



## 919ryder

just got back 2 tha house....we walked basically acroos falls lake. that shit is dried up foreal...but watch out for the dark spots...u step in that shit and ur going doooown :biggrin: it was fun as hell though...felt like a movie...gang of mofos walkin through a dried up lake :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i made straight a's bitches :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 11:44 AM~9005397
> *i made straight a's bitches :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could say that  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 15 2007, 01:18 PM~9005715
> *i wish i could say that   :biggrin:
> *


getting a 63 should make you want to get straight a's


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 12:34 PM~9005870
> *getting a 63 should make you want to get straight a's
> *


 it did, i tried, it didnt work out.....plus i think fuck face is bullshittin. one day he wants to sell it, next day he dont, next day he dont got a title...wtf!! gotta get my money back from him sometime soon now that i think about it....  here's the summary w/ the 63....i was eager to have an impala at the time and didnt really do alotta research, basically whatever i saw i wanted, if i knew then what i knew know....i woulda just kept savin my money and bought one that looked even better  ....i know where to look to get em its just about how they look and how deep my pockets are  and i give u mad props on gettin str8 a's homie....the last time i did that was in elementary school :0 the bad thing about it is...if u go to class, stay awake, and pay attention....there's nothin to it  i just get caught up in so many other things and its hard for me to stay on track


----------



## CaddyKid253

i never got a's at all. well... i got a's in PE. but thats it.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 15 2007, 04:57 PM~9007333
> *it did, i tried, it didnt work out.....plus i think fuck face is bullshittin. one day he wants to sell it, next day he dont, next day he dont got a title...wtf!! gotta get my money back from him sometime soon now that i think about it....  here's the summary w/ the 63....i was eager to have an impala at the time and didnt really do alotta research, basically whatever i saw i wanted, if i knew then what i knew know....i woulda just kept savin my money and bought one that looked even better  ....i know where to look to get em its just about how they look and how deep my pockets are  and i give u mad props on gettin str8 a's homie....the last time i did that was in elementary school :0 the bad thing about it is...if u go to class, stay awake, and pay attention....there's nothin to it  i just get caught up in so many other things and its hard for me to stay on track
> *


thanks homie i appericate it, its really not that hard, i fall asleep in my civcs class all the time and i got a 95, but im tellin you you make a's and b's and stay outta trouble your parents will see your tryin and will probly let you get a 63

if i were you id grab my cash back real quick homie!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 15 2007, 04:51 PM~9007805
> *i never got a's at all. well... i got a's in PE. but thats it.
> *


same here...im maybe a b average... :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

Marco's only got a's in lunch...fatass :biggrin: :biggrin: jus messin with u mijita what u doin?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo polo post up some good oldies to cruise to 


o shit page 97, page 100 here we come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 04:08 PM~9007979
> *Marco's only got a's in lunch...fatass :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus messin with u what u doin?
> *


no i failed lunch too  :roflmao:

nuttin just chillin.. im goin back to school on wednesday :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 06:31 PM~9008160
> *no i failed lunch too    :roflmao:
> 
> nuttin just chillin.. im goin back to school on wednesday  :cheesy:
> *


much respect homie, good luck, its not that hard just show up and do all the work


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 05:23 PM~9008091
> *yo polo post up some good oldies to cruise to
> o shit page 97, page 100 here we come!!! :biggrin:
> *


Okay 
Brenton wood-
I like the way you love me
i want love
gimmie a little sign
the oogum boogum song
take a chance on me
me and you
Those are all brenton wood songs...then there is
Tierra-together
the temprees-love can be so wonderful
The dramatics-what you see is what you get
The main ingredient-im so proud
Bertha Tillman-Oh my angel
The persuaders-thin line between love and hate
The shirelles-dedicated to the one i love
Don Julian Lowrider girl
The chilites-Oh girl
The Stylistics-break up to make up
Ralfi pagan-Make it with you
Ralfi pagan-Ohhh baby baby
Smokey Robinson-Ohhh baby baby
Smokey Robinson-cruisin
Joe bataan-mujer mia
Joe bataan-my cloud
The emotions-so i can love you
Ritchie valens-Oh donna
Tony allen-KnightOwl
The elgins darling baby
The lovelites-im in love
barbera manson-yes im ready
Gene Chandler-duke of earl
GQ-I do love you
Linda Jones-I who have nothing
The temptations-just my imagination
James & Bobby Purify-im your puppet
the delfonics-la la means i love you
The mello kings-tonight tonight
Linda Jones-hypnotized
Danleers-one summer night
Bloodstone-natural high...
there's a taste of the good ones


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 05:31 PM~9008160
> *no i failed lunch too    :roflmao:
> 
> nuttin just chillin.. im goin back to school on wednesday  :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR MA BOY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 06:38 PM~9008189
> *Okay
> Brenton wood-
> I like the way you love me
> i want love
> gimmie a little sign
> the oogum boogum song
> take a chance on me
> me and you
> Those are all brenton wood songs...then there is
> Tierra-together
> the temprees-love can be so wonderful
> The dramatics-what you see is what you get
> The main ingredient-im so proud
> Bertha Tillman-Oh my angel
> The persuaders-thin line between love and hate
> The shirelles-dedicated to the one i love
> Don Julian Lowrider girl
> The chilites-Oh girl
> The Stylistics-break up to make up
> Ralfi pagan-Make it with you
> Ralfi pagan-Ohhh baby baby
> Smokey Robinson-Ohhh baby baby
> Smokey Robinson-cruisin
> Joe bataan-mujer mia
> Joe bataan-my cloud
> The emotions-so i can love you
> Ritchie valens-Oh donna
> Tony allen-KnightOwl
> The elgins darling baby
> The lovelites-im in love
> barbera manson-yes im ready
> Gene Chandler-duke of earl
> GQ-I do love you
> Linda Jones-I who have nothing
> The temptations-just my imagination
> James & Bobby Purify-im your puppet
> the delfonics-la la means i love you
> The mello kings-tonight tonight
> Linda Jones-hypnotized
> Danleers-one summer night
> Bloodstone-natural high...
> there's a taste of the good ones
> *


thanks pimp


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 05:40 PM~9008208
> *thanks pimp
> *


no problem i know a shit load of more but those were jus off the top of the head...i got like 2 big CD cases full of oldies :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

which ones are more my style though??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 05:45 PM~9008232
> *which ones are more my style though??
> *


ummm im not sure...go through those songs and find out what songs u like and i'll figure out ur style and post some other ones u might like...oldies are the best to cruise to...it gives u a whole different feeling.


----------



## six trey impala

OH AND FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT SONG...THE CHEVY IMPALA THEME SONG
THE WHISPERS-I'LL BE AROUND


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 06:52 PM~9008282
> *OH AND FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT SONG...THE CHEVY IMPALA THEME SONG
> THE WHISPERS-I'LL BE AROUND
> *


cant find that one on frost wire


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 15 2007, 06:28 PM~9008574
> *cant find that one on frost wire
> *


it's a bad song...i got it as my ringtone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

frost wire wtf is that?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 06:33 PM~9008629
> *frost wire wtf is that?
> *


I was gonna ask the same :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

i've heard of lime wire but never frost wire


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

yea i got lime wire pro but frost wire sounds like a half ass version :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9008683
> *yea i got lime wire pro but frost wire sounds like a half ass version  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

jus wat i think


----------



## six trey impala

so what's everyone up to...im bumping the oldies and lookin at pics...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

chillin


----------



## 919ryder

sup homies...yeah frostwire is like a retarded version of limewire except its blue instead of green....i also use limewire pro.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 15 2007, 06:59 PM~9008905
> *sup homies...yeah frostwire is like a retarded version of limewire except its blue instead of green....i also use limewire pro.
> *


my lime wire is black :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 15 2007, 06:59 PM~9008905
> *sup homies...yeah frostwire is like a retarded version of limewire except its blue instead of green....i also use limewire pro.
> *


I dont use anything i buy CD's :biggrin: :biggrin: 
my windows media kicked the bucket


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

hahhaha i don use cds i use lime wire ipod and satellite only things i use when i drive :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:02 PM~9008934
> *hahhaha  i don use cds i use lime wire ipod and satellite only things i use when  i drive  :biggrin:
> *


Well im broke right now in the 63 all i got is the stock Am radio so i only listen to the radio in the winter cause they play christmas jams!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 
GRANDMA GOT RAN OVER BUY AN IMPALA!!!! lol
i got a system for it but havent put it in yet been working on the motor


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i installed my subs while it was on jackstands :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:05 PM~9008963
> *i installed my subs while it was on jackstands  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what kind of stereo u have in it???
i got a Pioneer for mine


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i got 2 kenwoods HQ and a pioneer
got 3 pioneers 6x9 in the cutty
got 2 kenwoods4x8 in the cutyy
got 2 pioneer 4x8 in the F150
2 460 Watt Amps in the cutty
1 kenwood 200 watt amp in the cutty
2 5inch round kenwood in the cutty
2 12inch sealed and ported Dual Subs in the cutty
kenwood HQ in cutty
Kenwood HQ in the F150


nuthin much :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:14 PM~9009058
> *i got 2 kenwoods HQ and a pioneer
> got 3 pioneers 6x9 in the cutty
> got 2 kenwoods4x8 in the cutyy
> got 2 pioneer 4x8 in the F150
> 2 460 Watt Amps in the cutty
> 1 kenwood 200 watt amp in the cutty
> 2 5inch round kenwood in the cutty
> 2 12inch sealed and ported Dual Subs in the cutty
> kenwood HQ in cutty
> Kenwood HQ in the F150
> nuthin much  :uh:
> *


more then me...i got 2 6X9's in the 63 and the stock radio...they came stock with 1 lol


----------



## six trey impala

I got alot of room to play with in the trunk...im gonna put 2 more 6x9's under the package tray it's already cut out for them then im gonna get some subs and a amp...there's these cheap subs called Super Sports that i want to get they sound alright and have the SS emblem like on my car on them


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

that woul look alsome :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=15827727



thats in the truck and only 1 amp pushin and half power and it is still enough to bow the roof and make the sunroof flap like crazy lol :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

It was shaking the computer room.lol 
oh ya and by the way
FORDS=CACA lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 it shoch ur computer hahahah ived learn girls like bass  and fords :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:31 PM~9009248
> *:0  it shoch ur computer hahahah ived learn girls like bass   and fords  :0
> *


girls like GM cars like Chevy's especially this one...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9009301
> *girls like GM cars like Chevy's especially this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea but girls like tthings that let them show off in aso a clean cherry bombed pickup with 8 speakers does pretty dam good :cheesy: 

lets get to page 100!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9009368
> *Yea but girls like tthings that let them show off in aso a clean cherry bombed pickup with 8 speakers does pretty dam good  :cheesy:
> 
> lets get to page 100!!!!
> *


but not as good as a 1963 Chevrolet Impala Super Sport made in cali with a 327 turbo fire 300 hp with high compression heads dual exhaust headers chrome and paint and a sexy owner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wow to bad u messin all those besides he car part :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

99 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:45 PM~9009431
> *99  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:44 PM~9009423
> *wow to bad u messin all those besides he car part  :0
> *


oh never mind...and yes i have all those parts u can run all the numbers to it vin and heads and casting numbers
dont hate cause u cant relate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

reread that dumbass lol u got the car ur messin the sexy owner part wahahahha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9009462
> *reread that dumbass lol u got the car ur messin the sexy owner part wahahahha  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIT!!! im dead sexy!!! girls like my body!!! IM TOOO SEXY FOR MY SHIRT!!! TOO SEXY FOR MY SHIRT SOO SEXY IT HUUUUUUURRRTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wat hurrrts is lookin at ur face :0


----------



## 919ryder

yall mofos crack me up!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:52 PM~9009499
> *wat hurrrts is lookin at ur face  :0
> *


cause ur banging ur head on the wall saying..."Why cant i be sexy like him" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

no cause im tryin to keep my eyes from burnin lookin at u :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:57 PM~9009566
> *no cause im tryin to keep my eyes from burnin lookin at u    :0
> *


cause u've never seen anything this hott :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

keep tellin urself wat ever u need to so u can sleep


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 07:59 PM~9009591
> *keep tellin urself wat ever u need to so u can sleep
> *


ya u keep banging ur head to knock urself out to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

that was lame come up with a better one :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 08:01 PM~9009607
> *that was lame come up with a better one  :biggrin:
> *


okay...ur ugly go to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

shut ur cock sucker punk :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009627
> *shut ur cock sucker punk  :biggrin:
> *


ummm i think u need to get off the computer and start using one of these cause i didnt understand a word u just said...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

i think its funny u have pics of these u still usin em :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 15 2007, 08:07 PM~9009702
> *i think its funny u have pics of these u still usin em  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yup at least i know how to talk...i think im gonna send it to u for christmas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 1 more!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

100!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY PAGE 100!!!!!
> LETS HAVE A LOWRIDER PARTY


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 08:17 PM~9009814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 08:17 PM~9009814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too bad mike aint here to witness this, he prolly asleep dreamin about his caddy :biggrin: damn, do them things have locs on??  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9010203
> *too bad mike aint here to witness this, he prolly asleep dreamin about his caddy :biggrin: damn, do them things have locs on??   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya they got locs


----------



## six trey impala

my dad's old 77 monte Purple Passion...it had more done to it later on like patterns on the roof and the interior was done too...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 09:18 PM~9010900
> *my dad's old 77 monte Purple Passion...it had more done to it later on like patterns on the roof and the interior was done too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad!


----------



## Playboy206

:0 :0 :0 look wut i found

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/449222552.html


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 10:49 PM~9011170
> *:0 :0 :0 look wut i found
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/449222552.html
> *


buy it and quit smoking that mary jane


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9011157
> *thats bad!
> *


ya it wasnt even done in that pic...later on he got patterns all on the roof and did the interior it's got a mural of the car cruising on the strip and it says Suavecito y bajito


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 PM~9011222
> *buy it and quit smoking that mary jane
> *


im gona try to get it.. 

NEVER :no:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9011245
> *im gona try to get it..
> 
> NEVER :no:
> *


 :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 10:03 PM~9011250
> *:biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


i dont see nuthin wrong wit smokin a lil bud..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 15 2007, 11:11 PM~9011307
> *i dont see nuthin wrong wit smokin a lil bud..
> *


spending the dough...u could probably have had a bad car already... :uh:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9011313
> *spending the dough...u could probably have had a bad car already... :uh:
> *


i dont spend that much money on it


----------



## six trey impala

mornin fellas


----------



## six trey impala

here's another pic of the old 77 purple passion


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 07:16 AM~9012602
> *here's another pic of the old 77 purple passion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that clean lookin


----------



## 919ryder

i think i just about nutted on myself when i seen that 77....if i ever get one, imma do a tribute to that one :0 :biggrin: purple is my one of my favorite colors too...next to blue


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9015108
> *i think i just about nutted on myself when i seen that 77....if i ever get one, imma do a tribute to that one :0  :biggrin: purple is my one of my favorite colors too...next to blue
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:   :wow: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Playboy206

:wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 16 2007, 01:42 PM~9015432
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wat up


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 12:44 PM~9015448
> *:wave:  wat up
> *


chillin


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 01:08 PM~9015142
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:      :wow:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wassup :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9015108
> *i think i just about nutted on myself when i seen that 77....if i ever get one, imma do a tribute to that one :0  :biggrin: purple is my one of my favorite colors too...next to blue
> *


ya u should have seen it when he tore the vinyl top off and patterned the roof


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2007, 08:15 PM~9009797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i missed the party :tears: lets have another! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 16 2007, 04:39 PM~9016749
> *i missed the party  :tears:  lets have another! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hang overs too much partyin :biggrin: :biggrin: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

what up


----------



## 919ryder

chillin listenin to tha old rock n roll tracks my dad brought me up on


----------



## six trey impala

here's my dad's other old car 75 raghouse


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2007, 05:00 PM~9016863
> *chillin listenin to tha old rock n roll tracks my dad brought me up on
> *


I like pink floyd and ac/dc and all those other classic rock bands...makes me wanna work on a car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2007, 02:26 PM~9015813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wassup :biggrin:
> *


 nuthin much homie u? :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9016872
> *I like pink floyd and ac/dc and all those other classic rock bands...makes me wanna work on a car
> *


classic ozzy

other classic (video's kinda wack though)

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 05:00 PM~9016866
> *here's my dad's other old car 75 raghouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that ride  pics don't look that old??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2007, 05:10 PM~9016925
> *love that ride  pics don't look that old??
> *


ya it was pretty bad and fast...the pics are from last year...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 05:03 PM~9016881
> *nuthin much homie u? :biggrin:
> *


chillin


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

same :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

any u fools build model cars???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

sometimes i wont to build a cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 06:20 PM~9017353
> *sometimes i wont to build a cutty
> *


Im doing 3 cars right now...76 glasshouse 62 impala convertible and 87 monte SS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 06:25 PM~9017404
> *post some pics!  :biggrin:
> *


here's a pic of the 62 and 76 they're not done and im not a professional model builder these are my first...
















the monte im gonna two tone it silver and black


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 04:00 PM~9016866
> *here's my dad's other old car 75 raghouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dog ur dads had alota bad ass cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 06:44 PM~9017504
> *looks good homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...they're my first models...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 16 2007, 06:46 PM~9017522
> *damn dog ur dads had alota bad ass cars :thumbsup:
> *


ya...he's had alot...there's way more jus dont have pics...he's had other montes,caddy's other drop top caprices he had a really nice 73 caprice convertible but sold it...had SS montes and a whole bunch of impalas 63s,66s,68s,69s he says his next car if he gets another one is either a 62 convertible or a 59 impala convertible or hardtop...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 06:50 PM~9017560
> *thanks...they're my first models...
> *



look good thou homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 06:56 PM~9017630
> *look good thou homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...u should try buiding one they're fun!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 06:59 PM~9017660
> *thanks...u should try buiding one they're fun!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



got a few impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 were everybody go?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 07:27 PM~9017942
> *:0 were everybody go?
> *


im trying to lay this two tone out...it's hard...I give mad props for the painters who do it to real cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 i like tapein off graphics i painted a gulf cart and put tribal flames on it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 07:33 PM~9018002
> *:0  :0  i like tapein off graphics i painted a gulf cart and put tribal flames on it  :biggrin:
> *


ya it's easy with skinny tape...im using regular masking tape jus cutting it with a razor blade :biggrin: :biggrin: got it done though jus need to paint it..im gonna do it tomorrow it's too cold right now...hey dont u air brush???


----------



## 919ryder

waz good, i've built prolly close to 60 model cars. i never was all that though...i mean i've done some tight paint jobs and shit but my cars were never really detailed like the ones u see on layitlow.....i stopped buildin model cars when i was 14 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 17 2007, 12:51 PM~9023283
> *waz good, i've built prolly close to 60 model cars. i never was all that though...i mean i've done some tight paint jobs and shit but my cars were never really detailed like the ones u see on layitlow.....i stopped buildin model cars when i was 14 :biggrin:
> *


lol well since i cant work on the 63 right now im buiding models post pics of urs...


----------



## 919ryder

i dont got any pics of them, my bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 17 2007, 04:15 PM~9024759
> *i dont got any pics of them, my bad
> *


LIAR TAKE SOME!!!


----------



## 919ryder

i would if i could but they're in a storage unit like 2hrs. away from where i live now :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 17 2007, 05:18 PM~9025196
> *i would if i could but they're in a storage unit like 2hrs. away from where i live now :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


ohhh :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 919ryder

TTT, i just got back from helping my dad get some tires for the shop, it looks like i gotta good paycheck coming this week :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

:wave: watup? uffin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 08:42 PM~9018594
> *ya it's easy with skinny tape...im using regular masking tape jus cutting it with a razor blade :biggrin:  :biggrin: got it done though jus need to paint it..im gonna do it tomorrow it's too cold right now...hey dont u air brush???
> *


yup and i also cut grphics udin normal tape and the supa skinnie tape/.... yea i air brush :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 17 2007, 08:32 PM~9026759
> *yup and i also cut grphics udin normal tape and the supa skinnie tape/.... yea i air brush  :biggrin:
> *


I like cutting the tape really skinny and make patterns... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i did my roof with some


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## CaddyKid253

heres a 64 i built

























my 63 (i'll never build another donk.)


















a regal i'm makin

















a 58 that can lift and lower

















and my best. my 65


----------



## six trey impala

damn nice...im doing this ss monte...it's two tone black and white right now was gonna do black and silver but decided not too...im gonna seperate the black in white with a orange pinstripe...so what 's everyone doing?


----------



## 919ryder

not shit, debating on if i should do a model or not. it's tempting but around my house...it would get smashed up out of jealousy. i built a 327 corvette fuelie replica engine....and not even a month after my idiot of a brother ruined it :angry: the only part i really like about building em is the painting process  i can get down on some model car painting....but i dont know about a real car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 18 2007, 06:11 PM~9033655
> *not shit, debating on if i should do a model or not. it's tempting but around my house...it would get smashed up out of jealousy. i built a 327 corvette fuelie replica engine....and not even a month after my idiot of a brother ruined it :angry: the only part i really like about building em is the painting process  i can get down on some model car painting....but i dont know about a real car :biggrin:
> *


ya that's my favorite part to...i get down with paint especially candies and black...i want to paint in the future...


----------



## 919ryder

me too, whenever my homie gets his shop open, imma see if he can teach me the basics and shit (he's still learning)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 18 2007, 08:08 PM~9034524
> *me too, whenever my homie gets his shop open, imma see if he can teach me the basics and shit (he's still learning)
> *


that's cool...


----------



## Playboy206

this the first time this topic hasnt been on the first page :0


----------



## Playboy206

did we run outa shit to talk about? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

i was thinkin the same thing...i looked at this topic over ten times today waiting for somebody to say somethin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 19 2007, 10:54 PM~9043703
> *i was thinkin the same thing...i looked at this topic over ten times today waiting for somebody to say somethin
> *


lol im here jus got done pumping some iron...







lol whats everyone up to?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2007, 11:01 PM~9043745
> *lol im here jus got done pumping some iron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol whats everyone up to?
> *


just chillin. shit i need to start pumpin some iron...or lose this damn fat :biggrin: i got plenty of muscle it's just hidden :biggrin: how much u weigh? (no **** shit)


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 12:08 AM~9044096
> *just chillin. shit i need to start pumpin some iron...or lose this damn fat :biggrin: i got plenty of muscle it's just hidden :biggrin: how much u weigh? (no **** shit)
> *


143 standing at a whopping 5'7 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 05:52 AM~9044451
> *143 standing at a whopping 5'7 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn im 5' 9'' and i weigh like 135


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 20 2007, 03:55 AM~9044454
> *damn im 5' 9'' and i weigh like 135
> *


im pretty sure i weigh like around 143 or maybe under i dont know...i might be in the high 130s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hmm. so which one of us needs to gain/loose weight?


----------



## 919ryder

i weigh 215 at 6' 1". i figure if i loose 20-30 lbs i'd look about right for my size


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros, looks like i've missed alot, the internet and phone and digi cable is cut of at my house so i will be on rarely. HellRaiser is just sitting pretty and pactinely(spellin)

i missed page 100 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

polo your dads monte is the shit!

my 70 impala model car went to shit

later everybody keep this topic at the top for me :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 20 2007, 04:06 AM~9044462
> *hmm. so which one of us needs to gain/loose weight?
> *


i think im just right...my goal though was to get a 6 pack but that shit went in the gutter the next day i set it :biggrin: im pretty big on the upper body...in the summer time i'd go down to the park and play basketball with tha big dudes it's cool playing with them cause im way faster then them and can get down court really fast for the lay in any of u guys play sports?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 AM~9045470
> *wut up bros, looks like i've missed alot, the internet and phone and digi cable is cut of at my house so i will be on rarely. HellRaiser is just sitting pretty and pactinely(spellin)
> 
> i missed page 100 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> polo your dads monte is the shit!
> 
> my 70 impala model car went to shit
> 
> later everybody keep this topic at the top for me :tears:
> *


thanks man...he's thinking about doing a resurection and bringing another monte out with the same patterns but doing some candy greens on it


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 AM~9045470
> *wut up bros, looks like i've missed alot, the internet and phone and digi cable is cut of at my house so i will be on rarely. HellRaiser is just sitting pretty and pactinely(spellin)
> 
> i missed page 100 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> polo your dads monte is the shit!
> 
> my 70 impala model car went to shit
> 
> later everybody keep this topic at the top for me :tears:
> *


damn, oh well. we gonna keep this shit at the top no matter what like we always have


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 12:13 PM~9045538
> *damn, oh well. we gonna keep this shit at the top no matter what like we always have
> *


good to hear


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 11:12 AM~9045521
> *i think im just right...my goal though was to get a 6 pack but that shit went in the gutter the next day i set it :biggrin: im pretty big on the upper body...in the summer time i'd go down to the park and play basketball with tha big dudes it's cool playing with them cause im way faster then them and can get down court really fast for the lay in any of u guys play sports?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i used to play football but i got tired of it...i enjoy it as a game but when u get into middle/highschool it becomes more of a job than a game. plus i got tired of everybody (even people i didn't know) coming up to me saying "damn, u should play football" :uh: shit makes me mad...i'm like why dont u get ur ass out there and play, i've already played and i dominated when i did play. so fuck 'em  imma get on w/ my life weither i play football or not  i still get plenty of exercise playin basketball w/ my homies, walkin my dog everyday, riding my bike, and walkin home from school everyday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 11:19 AM~9045593
> *:0  :biggrin: i used to play football but i got tired of it...i enjoy it as a game but when u get into middle/highschool it becomes more of a job than a game. plus i got tired of everybody (even people i didn't know) coming up to me saying "damn, u should play football" :uh: shit makes me mad...i'm like why dont u get ur ass out there and play, i've already played and i dominated when i did play. so fuck 'em  imma get on w/ my life weither i play football or not  i still get plenty of exercise playin basketball w/ my homies, walkin my dog everyday, riding my bike, and walkin home from school everyday
> *


i've been playing basket ball since i was 5 then played aau basket ball and school ball i used to play both at the same time...i'd go to school basketball practice then right after that go straight to my other basketball practice...it was really tiring (spellcheck)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my exercise consists of walking to school and back then walking to bojanges(spelling) :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:27 AM~9045656
> *my exercise consists of walking to school and back then walking to bojanges(spelling) :biggrin:
> *


what the hell is that a burger joint?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 12:28 PM~9045658
> *what the hell is that a burger joint?
> *


bojanges is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not a burger joint, they mak some awesome fries and chicken, google it!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

so is that the KFC over there???
http://www.bojangles.com/


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 12:32 PM~9045675
> *so is that the KFC over there???
> http://www.bojangles.com/
> *


kfc :thumbsdown:

bojangles is 1000000000000000000 times better!!!!!

we have kfc over here but kfc sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:34 AM~9045692
> *kfc :thumbsdown:
> 
> bojangles is 1000000000000000000 times better!!!!!
> 
> we have kfc over here but kfc sucks
> *


REALLY!!!
we got this burger joint right on the ave that we usually hit up on cruise night they got some bomb chicken and fries they're burgers are really good too but the got the best tarter sauce in yakima :biggrin: it's called Lariate's' burgers (spell check)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 12:37 PM~9045703
> *REALLY!!!
> we got this burger joint right on the ave that we usually hit up on cruise night they got some bomb chicken and fries they're burgers are really good too but the got the best tarter sauce in yakima :biggrin:  it's called Lariate's' burgers (spell check)
> *


  we dont have in small burger joints like that over here, back in my home town they had what-a-burger, and garys barbecue


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:39 AM~9045707
> * we dont have in small burger joints like that over here, back in my home town they had what-a-burger, and garys barbecue
> *


ya it sucks here cause i live in a small town...we dont have nothing really cool...we jus have the usual mcdonalds taco bell taco time majors and some other places...i want a in and out burger or a Carls jr...those are really good places :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 12:42 PM~9045727
> *ya it sucks here cause i live in a small town...we dont have nothing really cool...we jus have the usual mcdonalds taco bell taco time majors and some other places...i want a in and out burger or a Carls jr...those are really good places :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


never been to one of them places


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:45 AM~9045748
> *never been to one of them places
> *


they are good...they got them in Cali that's where we usually get them at...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 12:47 PM~9045761
> *they are good...they got them in Cali that's where we usually get them at...
> *


wish we had them


well bros i gotta roll out, *always *keep the thread on top for me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 20 2007, 11:48 AM~9045767
> *wish we had them
> well bros i gotta roll out, always keep the thread on top for me
> *


lates...take care homie...and get some damn progress pics of the lac!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 10:42 AM~9045727
> *ya it sucks here cause i live in a small town...we dont have nothing really cool...we jus have the usual mcdonalds taco bell taco time majors and some other places...i want a in and out burger or a Carls jr...those are really good places :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


theres a carls jr. in covington which aint that far from me  its good but mickey d's is cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 AM~9045786
> *theres a carls jr. in covington which aint that far from me   its good but mickey d's is cheaper :biggrin:
> *


ya...i like getting mc chickens with a mcflurry...we always go for lunch at school...i always tell them my name is theodore like on alvin and the chipmunks...it's pretty funny


----------



## 919ryder

looks like i missed alot :biggrin: u fuckers over there on tha west coast got all the tight burger joints and shit...all we got here in durham are fuckin taco trucks posted up on just about every street :0 this one taco truck sells "mexican" hot dogs (not trying to be racist, thats what he really calls 'em) and them fuckers are good as hell....idk wtf he puts on em but DAMN!! they fuccin expensive too! $3 a pop  :biggrin: the only time i really feel like i'm out on tha west coast is when we have picnics and shit  last one i went to was right down the street from my dad's shop, homie cooked up some tortillas and shit, when i got in line for some food homie asked me if i wanted one of his "special" peppers. i was like hell yeah...fool looked at me like i was crazy (most of em already do cause i'm white surrounded by a bunch of hispanics) i just popped it in my mouth and ate it....he was like damn! :biggrin: but them picnics are cool as hell a bunch of homies chillin listenin to some loud ass music lookin at the rides standin on 3 and them fine ass hotties shakin they ass :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 05:06 PM~9047197
> *looks like i missed alot :biggrin: u fuckers over there on tha west coast got all the tight burger joints and shit...all we got here in durham are fuckin taco trucks posted up on just about every street :0 this one taco truck sells "mexican" hot dogs (not trying to be racist, thats what he really calls 'em) and them fuckers are good as hell....idk wtf he puts on em but DAMN!! they fuccin expensive too! $3 a pop   :biggrin: the only time i really feel like i'm out on tha west coast is when we have picnics and shit  last one i went to was right down the street from my dad's shop, homie cooked up some tortillas and shit, when i got in line for some food homie asked me if i wanted one of his "special" peppers. i was like hell yeah...fool looked at me like i was crazy (most of em already do cause i'm white surrounded by a bunch of hispanics) i just popped it in my mouth and ate it....he was like damn! :biggrin: but them picnics are cool as hell a bunch of homies chillin listenin to some loud ass music lookin at the rides standin on 3 and them fine ass hotties shakin they ass :0
> *


we got a badass taco truck 75 cents a taco and they are bomb...i walk there after school with my homie...then get a jarrito


----------



## six trey impala

The project gonna get it running for next year gonna be a daily 1966 caprice big block 396 with a/c and climate control like a newer car... 
















doesnt have a motor but we got a nasty 350 for it...


----------



## 919ryder

where's the 396 at?? is it invisable


----------



## 919ryder

or did u mean ur gonna put a 396 in it??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9048304
> *where's the 396 at?? is it invisable
> *


no its a 396 car it dont have the motor cause the guy that had it before had the body work done but didnt pay it all so they pulled the motor out...but it's originally a 396 big block with 12 bolt rear end and posi...it's got the console and gauges a/c climate control alot of other options...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2007, 09:06 PM~9048342
> *no its a 396 car it dont have the motor cause the guy that had it before had the body work done but didnt pay it all so they pulled the motor out...but it's originally a 396 big block with 12 bolt rear end and posi...it's got the console and gauges a/c climate control alot of other options...
> *


oh and it's got tilt and telescopic steering so the steering wheel tilts up and down and comes forward towards the driver...


----------



## 919ryder

ohhh...gonna be a low or what?


----------



## 919ryder

4 wordzzz

*WOULD U HIT IT??*










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## impress213

WAZ UP DUSTIN WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO MIKEY HOWS EVERYTHING DOWN IN J=VILLE HOWS THE CADDY COMING ALONG DUSTIN HIT ME UP MAN SO CRUISE ON THE WEEKEND WE CHILL OR DO SOMETHING MAN LET ME KNOW WAS UP, I SEE I HAVE BEEN MISSIN ALOT SO HOW IS EVERYONE AND JOW ARE THE CARS COMING ALONG


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by impress213_@Oct 21 2007, 02:02 AM~9049583
> *WAZ UP DUSTIN WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO MIKEY HOWS EVERYTHING DOWN IN J=VILLE HOWS THE CADDY COMING ALONG DUSTIN HIT ME UP MAN SO CRUISE ON THE WEEKEND WE CHILL OR DO SOMETHING MAN LET ME KNOW WAS UP, I SEE I HAVE BEEN MISSIN ALOT SO HOW IS EVERYONE AND JOW ARE THE CARS COMING ALONG
> *


hell yeah, no problem. just pm me or somethin whenever yall down to cruise or whatever


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2007, 10:05 PM~9048652
> *ohhh...gonna be a low or what?
> *


I think he's gonna bring it back to OG...he's already got the vert for a low...
whos that chick?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2007, 08:23 AM~9050142
> *I think he's gonna bring it back to OG...he's already got the vert for a low...
> whos that chick?
> *


would u hit it?? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 21 2007, 10:05 AM~9050460
> *would u hit it?? :biggrin:
> *


need more pics...show me some of her breastasis...


----------



## 919ryder

i wish, i dont got none of her breastasis  this chick wanted to go w/ me my 8th grade year....i was actually going to but my dumbass got suspended :angry: :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 21 2007, 11:27 AM~9050911
> *i wish, i dont got none of her breastasis  this chick wanted to go w/ me my 8th grade year....i was actually going to but my dumbass got suspended :angry:  :twak:
> *


idiot...she looks alright...would like to see more pics...what's His/her name :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

bitch name is kim


----------



## 919ryder

what yall been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9051124
> *what yall been up to?
> *


nothin much chillin at home watching movies...u?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

yo six where did you get that caprice at?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 21 2007, 12:48 PM~9051255
> *yo six where did you get that caprice at?
> *


the 66??? ahhh we got it like a couple years ago in tri cities...wanna buy it?


----------



## 919ryder

been at the fair since like 4:30/5:00 just got back in...im tired as fucc


----------



## CaddyKid253

heres some better pics of my models.


----------



## Playboy206

i hate school :thumbsdown: i havnt been up this early in a long time


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 22 2007, 07:45 AM~9055843
> *i hate school :thumbsdown: i havnt been up this early in a long time
> *


i didnt even go today :biggrin: i pulled that "i'm to tired to go to school" usually they say "get yo ass up u goin to school!" it worked today though


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 22 2007, 09:30 AM~9056980
> *i didnt even go today :biggrin: i pulled that "i'm to tired to go to school" usually they say "get yo ass up u goin to school!" it worked today though
> *


today was my orientation so i had to go :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 22 2007, 01:56 PM~9058392
> *today was my orientation so i had to go :happysad:
> *


sucker u in high school now right?


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2007, 01:16 PM~9058503
> *sucker u in high school now right?
> *


:yes: i been in high school  im supposed to be in 10th grade


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 22 2007, 02:19 PM~9058520
> *:yes: i been in high school   im supposed to be in 10th grade
> *


ohhhh...so u got held back??? POR PENDEJO!!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2007, 01:20 PM~9058526
> *ohhhh...so u got held back??? POR PENDEJO!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw i just havnt really gone to school since 8th grade and i only got 1/2 credit  i got a long ass year ahead of me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 22 2007, 02:34 PM~9058609
> *naw i just havnt really gone to school since 8th grade and i only got 1/2 credit  i got a long ass year ahead of me
> *


couple years...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2007, 01:40 PM~9058665
> *couple years...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup, i aint really been on the thread much today, i been reinstalling my homies system (alotta wires and shit to deal with) almost done looks 100% better/cleaner...forgot my camera at the house though  TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

i dont believe u


----------



## 919ryder

i dont believe u either  :scrutinize: :0 :biggrin: whats everybody been up to??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 22 2007, 04:46 PM~9059624
> *i dont believe u either   :scrutinize:  :0  :biggrin: whats everybody been up to??
> *


nothing talking in the chat...u?


----------



## 919ryder

chillin just got out tha shower


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 22 2007, 05:53 PM~9060310
> *chillin just got out tha shower
> *


still smell like shit... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2007, 05:54 PM~9060313
> *still smell like shit... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros, polo i cant get any progress pics of the lac cuz they dont let you do all that camera crap at the libary

yo dustin, i think id hit it but i would need to see pics of all the assets :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Oct 22 2007, 03:58 PM~9059267-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup, i aint really been on the thread much today, i been reinstalling my homies system (alotta wires and shit to deal with) almost done looks 100% better/cleaner...forgot my camera at the house though  TTT :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2007, 04:00 PM~9059282
> *i dont believe u
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> checkkam ownage I feel... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Oct 22 2007, 05:53 PM~9060310
> *chillin just got out tha shower
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Oct 23 2007, 01:05 PM~9066473
> *:0
> checkkam ownage I feel...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 23 2007, 01:01 PM~9066425
> *wut up bros, polo i cant get any progress pics of the lac cuz they dont let you do all that camera crap at the libary
> 
> yo dustin, i think id hit it but i would need to see pics of all the assets :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i shoulda hit it while i had the chance  TTT for tha homie Mike


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 23 2007, 02:00 PM~9067025
> *:biggrin: i shoulda hit it while i had the chance  TTT for tha homie Mike
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: man it's boring today...


----------



## 919ryder

yep, i got outta school early today and prolly (hopefully) tomarrow. we takin pre-exams (benchmarks) this week


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 23 2007, 01:55 PM~9066964
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 

please, no more pics :nosad:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 23 2007, 05:16 PM~9068291
> *x2
> 
> please, no more pics :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

sup biotches....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 24 2007, 01:26 PM~9074281
> *sup biotches....
> *


jus got home had to walk from school it's like an hour walk :angry: :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

hahaha i do that everyday...it takes me about 40 min. though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 24 2007, 05:39 PM~9076229
> *hahaha i do that everyday...it takes me about 40 min. though
> *


ya this sucked my schools on one side of town...and my house is the other....


----------



## 919ryder

back to the tippy top


----------



## CaddyKid253

back in my day i had to walk to skool up hill, both wayz. :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

i get dropped off at school cuz my mom wants to make sure im not skipping :biggrin: and i take the bus home


----------



## 919ryder

TTT whats everybody doin? yall prolly sleepin now though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 25 2007, 06:05 PM~9084512
> *i get dropped off at school cuz my mom wants to make sure im not skipping :biggrin: and i take the bus home
> *


the short bus :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 25 2007, 09:38 PM~9086343
> *TTT whats everybody doin? yall prolly sleepin now though  :0  :biggrin:
> *


never!!! lol what u doin up so late isnt it like 12 over there???


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 25 2007, 09:42 PM~9086368
> *never!!! lol what u doin up so late isnt it like 12 over there???
> *


 :biggrin: u know imma night prowler :0 i knew u was awake...i see u online all hours of the night :0 lets keep this topic at the top


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 25 2007, 10:07 PM~9086515
> *:biggrin: u know imma night prowler :0 i knew u was awake...i see u online all hours of the night :0 lets keep this topic at the top
> *


FOOOO SHOOOOW!!! haha :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ur moms gonna woop ur ass when she finds u on the comp :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 25 2007, 08:41 PM~9086360
> *the short bus :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 25 2007, 10:09 PM~9086527
> *FOOOO SHOOOOW!!! haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ur moms gonna woop ur ass when she finds u on the comp :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :0


----------



## impress213

WAZ UP EVERYBODY ITS RAINING REALLY HARD OVER HERE I DONT THINK WERE CRUISING TONIGHT IF THE RAIN STAYS LIKE THIS BUT I DONT KNOW YET WILL SEE WAZ UP DUSTIN CALL ME WHEN U CAN OR AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## 919ryder

i thought u wanted me to hit u up tomarrow night  :dunno: oh well, i'll call u in a min.


----------



## Playboy206

im bout to put a new song on my music page check it out and tell me wut u think uffin: the link to my myspace page is in my signiture


----------



## Richard Slapson

whaddup everyone


----------



## Richard Slapson

whaddup everyone


----------



## BigTim_79

:nicoderm:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9090377
> *im bout to put a new song on my music page check it out and tell me wut u think uffin: the link to my myspace page is in my signiture
> *


its up now check it out and give me some feedback plz :nicoderm:


----------



## six trey impala

What's up everyone...anyone get new cars or got anything new done to there cars???


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 25 2007, 08:05 PM~9084512
> *i get dropped off at school cuz my mom wants to make sure im not skipping :biggrin: and i take the bus home
> *


FAILURES NOT AN OPTION
I guess failure is a option


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9090838
> *What's up everyone...anyone get new cars or got anything new done to there cars???
> *


sadly, no  but imma bout to do some kinda paint project...i just got the urge to do somethin w/ paint weither it be a model car or somethin around the house...prolly a model car (patterned out) :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9090913
> *sadly, no  but imma bout to do some kinda paint project...i just got the urge to do somethin w/ paint weither it be a model car or somethin around the house...prolly a model car (patterned out) :0  :cheesy:
> *


coolio foolio...lol paint a bike...


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:wave:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 03:40 PM~9091004
> *coolio foolio...lol paint a bike...
> *


oh shit, i never thought of that...i might paint my bmx bike :cheesy: patterned out bmx bike :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 26 2007, 04:32 PM~9091296
> *oh shit, i never thought of that...i might paint my bmx bike :cheesy: patterned out bmx bike :biggrin:
> *


it's hard to pattern out a regular bmx frame unless u mold it...


----------



## 919ryder

x2 no shit but i dont have a schwinn frame or the shit to mold the frame with.....but i think i can pull somethin off.......me and my boy used to build/repair bikes for money on the side


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 26 2007, 05:56 PM~9091796
> *x2 no shit but i dont have a schwinn frame or the shit to mold the frame with.....but i think i can pull somethin off.......me and my boy used to build/repair bikes for money on the side
> *


I had a shwinn frame a 63 but gave it a way for some reason :angry: :angry: 
that was befor the 63


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9090838
> *What's up everyone...anyone get new cars or got anything new done to there cars???
> *


just savin for my set up.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 26 2007, 06:13 PM~9091924
> *just savin for my set up.
> *


IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING A SETUP PRETTY SOON...BUT I DONT KNOW I'D RATHER GET ANOTHER FRAME AND START REINFORCING IT AND MOLD IT BEFORE I LIFT THE CAR...


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 02:12 PM~9090838
> *What's up everyone...anyone get new cars or got anything new done to there cars???
> *


just bought a pre-wired switch plate from pro-hopper...getting rid of my prewired switch box... just got done welding in my rack that i built...ill post up some pics. my first one ive made. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9091962
> *just bought a pre-wired switch plate from pro-hopper...getting rid of my prewired switch box... just got done welding in my rack that i built...ill post up some pics. my first one ive made.  :biggrin:
> *


COO...WHAT KIND OF SETUP U RUNNING??


----------



## Flaming4door

im only 20 and these are my cars










































and this is my 4 door
























this car now has a fully wrapped frame and chrome undercarrige, its a hopper now with double black magic piston to the front , super duty adex with 14 batteries








frame before body went on, the motor is all chromed out to dont have no recent pics tho  cant see see it in this pic but the frame is all pinstriped


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9092005
> *COO...WHAT KIND OF SETUP U RUNNING??
> *


2 pump 6 batts in my 79 regal

im not sure how i wanna run the voltage. i was thinkin about doin 72 up front and 48 in the back...but i heard the 72 volt can burn up your motors quick :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 26 2007, 05:43 PM~9092078
> *im only 20 and these are my cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this car now has a fully wrapped frame and chrome undercarrige, its a hopper now with double black magic piston to the front , super duty adex with 14 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame before body went on, the motor is all chromed out to dont have no recent pics tho
> *


ur lying bro


----------



## Flaming4door

i kno its a 4 door biscayne but its my first car i ever had and ive had it since i was 13 
workin on my back peice dedicated to it  








its still not done but should be dont in a few weeks and then starting a full frontal peice all lowriders


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9092078
> *im only 20 and these are my cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this car now has a fully wrapped frame and chrome undercarrige, its a hopper now with double black magic piston to the front , super duty adex with 14 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame before body went on, the motor is all chromed out to dont have no recent pics tho  cant see see it in this pic but the frame is all pinstriped
> *


i like the 64, got that oldskool style  and the 4 door has it's own unique style too...like w/ the shaved emblems and shit  we need some pics of the 4 door hitting back bumper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

whats up everyone


----------



## 919ryder

not shit...jst sittin back watchin "scary" movies :biggrin: what about u?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 26 2007, 09:16 PM~9092782
> *not shit...jst sittin back watchin "scary" movies :biggrin: what about u?
> *


I was watching the leprechaun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

which one? i like the one where ol' boy has the 6deuce...not sure which one that is though...i thnk it's leprechaun in the hood or some shit :dunno:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9090377
> *im bout to put a new song on my music page check it out and tell me wut u think uffin: the link to my myspace page is in my signiture
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 26 2007, 10:34 PM~9093227
> *which one? i like the one where ol' boy has the 6deuce...not sure which one that is though...i thnk it's leprechaun in the hood or some shit :dunno:
> *


ya i was watching the first one...ur talking about leprechaun back to the hood it's a 62 4 door chopped into a vert...thats a funny ass movie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

where the hell are u bums!!!


----------



## 919ryder

well, i just replied in the last thread u posted in...i'm haunting you :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 27 2007, 09:33 PM~9098030
> *well, i just replied in the last thread u posted in...i'm haunting you :0
> *


AYYYYYY NO PORQUE??!! hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wtf does that mean??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 27 2007, 10:03 PM~9098186
> *wtf does that mean??
> *


eres un pinche mamon=that's french for it stands for please stop stalking me...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2007, 10:33 PM~9098312
> *eres un pinche mamon=that's french for it stands for please stop stalking me...
> *


i doubt that b/c i know eres and pinche are spanish words  and correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't pinche mean fucking


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9098381
> *i doubt that b/c i know eres and pinche are spanish words  and correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't pinche mean fucking
> *


ur wrong...eres means please and pinche means stalking...


----------



## Playboy206

:wave:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2007, 10:51 PM~9098390
> *ur wrong...eres means please and pinche means stalking...
> *


u cant fool me :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 28 2007, 06:54 PM~9102961
> *u cant fool me :biggrin:
> *


hes not lying :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 28 2007, 08:20 PM~9103160
> *hes not lying  :biggrin:
> *


thank you...


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 07:38 PM~9103250
> *thank you...
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 28 2007, 08:20 PM~9103160
> *hes not lying  :biggrin:
> *


 oh really, then u two must suck at ur own language because i already knew what those two words meant, but i looked them up just incase :biggrin: ... and it says that eres means "you are" or "are" or something like that....and pinche has different meanings but is commonly used as "fucking"


----------



## 919ryder

so whats up w/ everybody and there rides? i'm just saving up my money right now so i can get one...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 28 2007, 10:28 PM~9103898
> *so whats up w/ everybody and there rides? i'm just saving up my money right now so i can get one...
> *


gonna have some parts coming in soon...gonna get grill,skirts,buckets and some interior trim :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 28 2007, 11:01 PM~9104060
> *TTT
> *


JUS ORDERED THE GRILL!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 11:13 PM~9104116
> *JUS ORDERED THE GRILL!!!! thanks for giving me the money daddy! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

naw but foreal, i'm glad u got ur grill. now all u need is some 13's, the skirts, and dual antennas :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:08 AM~9104354
> *naw but foreal, i'm glad u got ur grill. now all u need is some 13's, the skirts, and dual antennas :thumbsup:
> *


yup i need the 13s and antennas and i should be set...


----------



## 919ryder

cant forget about the setup :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:21 AM~9104456
> *cant forget about the setup :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


that's coming later on...im gonna do my frame first...


----------



## 919ryder

cool, probably wiser. TTT


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 26 2007, 08:43 PM~9092078
> *im only 20 and these are my cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this car now has a fully wrapped frame and chrome undercarrige, its a hopper now with double black magic piston to the front , super duty adex with 14 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame before body went on, the motor is all chromed out to dont have no recent pics tho  cant see see it in this pic but the frame is all pinstriped
> *



what a liar.... your profile clearly says ur in toronto and in the pics it says texas... you cant fool me man im too smart for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

wow never noticed that...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

also why ur avtar say back alley and the car banner say presidentz


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 29 2007, 03:17 PM~9106992
> *also why ur avtar say back alley and the car banner say presidentz
> *


dam, never noticed that either :0 :0 :0 i'm sure there's a logical explination for this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 04:31 PM~9108866
> *dam, never noticed that either :0  :0  :0 i'm sure there's a logical explination for this :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always is :biggrin:


----------



## Flaming4door

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 29 2007, 12:01 PM~9106842
> *what a liar.... your profile clearly says ur in toronto and in the pics it says texas... you cant fool me man im too smart for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol fuck you jeff... hes in my club
i bought the 64 from texas some of those pics are from befor i got it but car is cleaner than ever befor


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 30 2007, 10:40 AM~9112974
> *lol fuck you jeff... hes in my club
> i bought the 64 from texas some of those pics are from befor i got it but car is cleaner than ever befor
> *


see i told u there's a logical explination :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 30 2007, 12:39 PM~9115005
> *see i told u there's a logical explination :biggrin:
> *


like i said before there always is... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 30 2007, 07:40 AM~9112974
> *lol fuck you jeff... hes in my club
> i bought the 64 from texas some of those pics are from befor i got it but car is cleaner than ever befor
> *



so u bought the car as is an u didnt build it ??? thats jus havin money and buyin some elses car :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: jus my .02


----------



## Flaming4door

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 30 2007, 02:00 PM~9115615
> *so u bought the car as is an u didnt build it ??? thats jus havin money and buyin some elses car :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:   jus my .02
> *


i already built a car and i still have and trust me buying it already done is way cheaper... and dont feel to special you built a cutlas. how much of it did you acually do your self? probly none. your a hater.. all your car has is paint and juice so dont be to happy


----------



## Flaming4door

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 30 2007, 02:00 PM~9115615
> *so u bought the car as is an u didnt build it ??? thats jus havin money and buyin some elses car :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:  jus my .02
> *


does your car have a wrapped frame? or chrome undercarriage? cuz the one i built does 

this is my littlebrothers car he built it at 16


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 31 2007, 07:25 AM~9121359
> *i already built a car and i still have and trust me buying it already done is way cheaper... and dont feel to special you built a cutlas. how much of it did you acually do your self? probly none.  your a hater.. all your car has is paint and juice so dont be to happy
> *


homie go thou my forum and see how much i did myself  

im not a hater jus ur sayin ur cars but u didnt build it  

and no i dont got chrome arms i got pearl


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 31 2007, 07:36 AM~9121408
> *does your car have a wrapped frame? or chrome undercarriage? cuz the one i built does
> 
> this is my littlebrothers car he built it at 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its a nice car and i like the fiberglasses dash  

and wat u mean dont be happy its a cutlass i built it myself and did it all my self .. ur jus a rich kid that can buy other peoples stuff.. i build my shit for me i dont buy it already done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

O and by the way i wasnt meanin to call u out on it but it seems like ur hidein something cause u sure did get offensive :0 


and u can ask alsmost any one on layitlow im not a hater at all


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 09:14 AM~9122077
> *O and by the way i wasnt meanin to call u out on it but it seems like ur hidein something cause u sure did get offensive  :0
> and u can ask alsmost any one on layitlow im not a hater at all
> *



nope !your not a hater :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 31 2007, 09:17 AM~9122099
> *nope !your not a hater  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

flaming4door when u buy the impala? cause i think i seen it in some videos :0


----------



## 919ryder

gettin heated in here i see...hold on i'll take off my shirt, better yet, might not...dont want to embarass none of u guys :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flaming4door

lets just drop it ... but let me tell you guys from experience
i built my 63 and i ppls stuff cuhave over 30 geez invested in it and i bout my 64 which is a way nicer car for $19 so dont tell me i just buy other ppls stuff. ive had my 63 for 7 years i did everything to that car myself. and as far as the 64 i kno wut it costs to build a car so i seen the deal of a lifetime that i couldnt pass up


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Flaming4door_@Oct 31 2007, 03:56 PM~9124067
> *lets just drop it ... but let me tell you guys from experience
> i built my 63  and i ppls stuff cuhave over 30 geez invested in it and i bout my 64 which is a way nicer car for $19 so dont tell me i just buy other ppls stuff. ive had my 63 for 7 years i did everything to that car myself. and as far as the 64 i kno wut it costs to build a car so i seen the deal of a lifetime that i couldnt pass up
> *


makes sense...i :biggrin: guess


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9124593
> *makes sense...i  :biggrin: guess
> *



yea if u like someone else club name across ur window and all over the car :uh:


----------



## Flaming4door

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 31 2007, 02:26 PM~9124732
> *yea if u like someone else club name across ur window and all over the car :uh:
> *


the windshild is being replaced as well as the material under the hood , i just got the car a few months ago


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats sounds better i mean its a badass car and congrats on havin it but jus kinda not cool jus buyin a already built show car


----------



## La Lo

I know this is a thread for young guys but whether you buy a car already done or you build it yourself,you need to look at it for what it is a piece of somebodys heart and soul. IT IS LOWRIDING


----------



## six trey impala

MAN I MISSED A BUNCH!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 31 2007, 02:58 PM~9124988
> *I know this is a thread for young guys but whether you buy a car already done or you build it yourself,you need to look at it for what it is a piece of somebodys heart and soul. IT IS LOWRIDING
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Wisdom  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 31 2007, 03:16 PM~9125118
> *MAN I MISSED A BUNCH!!!!
> *



no u didnt


----------



## 919ryder

TTT....wassup everybody?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT... where u fools at...


----------



## six trey impala

i jus got off of the crapper...lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2007, 05:44 PM~9134041
> *i jus got off of the crapper...lol
> *



TMI :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 1 2007, 05:48 PM~9134063
> *TMI  :uh:
> *


u know u wanted to know... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2007, 05:50 PM~9134084
> *u know u wanted to know... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nope


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros long time no see, i been busy, just finished the driving part of drivers ed :biggrin: should get my permit when i get all the stuff i need to get it lol


nothings goin on with the lac, we're moving dec.13th so we'll have to trailor it to the new house


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:16 AM~9145494
> *wut up bros long time no see, i been busy, just finished the driving part of drivers ed :biggrin: should get my permit when i get all the stuff i need to get it lol
> nothings goin on with the lac, we're moving dec.13th so we'll have to trailor it to the new house
> *


cool u guys moving to a house with a garage?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 10:29 AM~9145548
> *cool u guys moving to a house with a garage?
> *


i wish, its not going in the garage anyway


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:33 AM~9145568
> *i wish, its not going in the garage anyway
> *


 :biggrin: i havent worked on mine either...i dont have it here at my house no more...but i've been working on my dad's caprice and LS elco...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 10:34 AM~9145575
> *:biggrin: i havent worked on mine either...i dont have it here at my house no more...but i've been working on my dad's caprice and LS elco...
> *


  awesome, i need to get my caddy on the road dammit!!!! the OG'z are makin me mad :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:35 AM~9145584
> * awesome, i need to get my caddy on the road dammit!!!! the OG'z are makin me mad :angry:  :angry:
> *


why?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 10:38 AM~9145596
> *why?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


they are riding hard!!!!! just makes me pissed off that im not ridin :angry: i will embrass them all with my caddy :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:40 AM~9145604
> *they are riding hard!!!!! just makes me pissed off that im not ridin :angry: i will embrass them all with my caddy :twak:
> *


its the same for me...my car aint that nice but i still used to cruise it...now i cant even cruise it cause of the motor i have to sit and watch people cruise


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros, went ridin alil with the og'z last weekend, we're headin to a toys for tots thing this sat.


----------



## 919ryder

cool, fundi said he met u in person, said we look just like brothers...i know i cant be related to u fucktard!!!  :angry: naw u know i'm j/p :biggrin: this sunday i'm goin to the Lowyalty C.C. meeting :cheesy: might do some cruisin afterwards :0 yeah that toys for tots thing sounds good, show these fuckers that we're not gangbangers and shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206

:wave: watup?


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 12:40 PM~9145604
> *they are riding hard!!!!! just makes me pissed off that im not ridin :angry: i will embrass them all with my caddy :twak:
> *



you damn rye we are.. this da second part of drivers ed for you homie.. it's call watch n learn..lol... soon you will be in the line up with the lacs, and i'll make sure i'm driving behind you.. SO I CAN BLOCK THE COPS FROM PULLIN YOU OVER!!... no three wheeling for you, :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Nov 7 2007, 06:27 AM~9173987
> *you damn rye we are.. this da second part of drivers ed for you homie.. it's call watch n learn..lol... soon you will be in the line up with the lacs, and i'll make sure i'm driving behind you.. SO I CAN BLOCK THE COPS FROM PULLIN YOU OVER!!... no three wheeling for you,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:40 AM~9145604
> *they are riding hard!!!!! just makes me pissed off that im not ridin :angry: i will embrass them all with my caddy :twak:
> *


i used to be in your same spot. all i could do is watch. then i got my Olds juiced and i was ridin EVERY day. couldnt nobody stop me. I was ridin in the rain, snow, or what ever came my way. then i was gettin hyphy and riped my rear upper arm off. so i sold it and now i'm just wait to juice me lak.


----------



## 919ryder

TTT i know u motherfuckers aint trynna let this topic die!?! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 9 2007, 07:10 PM~9194148
> *TTT i know u motherfuckers aint trynna let this topic die!?! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


forgot but this


----------



## CaddyKid253

ttmft


----------



## Loco SS

If you guys ever need any GOOD advise... Just ask I have been doing this since the very late 70's early 80's . A veterano that appreciates the younger vatos and rucas in this ONDA...  

My daughter is in this too...
Here's one of her toys.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 12 2007, 06:43 PM~9212147
> *If you guys ever need any GOOD advise... Just ask I have been doing this since the very late 70's early 80's . A veterano that appreciates the younger vatos and rucas in this ONDA...
> 
> My daughter is in this too...
> Here's one of her toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! thanks homie u know we appreciate it!! i can tell ur daughter's gonna grow up to be a straight up lowrider


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 12 2007, 07:03 PM~9212764
> *nice! thanks homie u know we appreciate it!! i can tell ur daughter's gonna grow up to be a straight up lowrider
> *



Yup,She's already hittin' switches...& she's only gonna be 5


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

wssup my name's doninique from northern cali(modesto) and im 15 and i just found this tread and just wanted to introduce myself and ill be in here more often.

damn i didnt know there was so many teens like me buildin cars already, good to know :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

heres my car


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 07:28 PM~9212964
> *heres my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the stuff that a veterano like me feeds off from... More power to all the chavalos that are doing it BIG . Much PROPS !!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212964
> *heres my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like the clear taillights.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 08:28 PM~9212964
> *heres my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, u 15 and already got a bad ass lac like that!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212964
> *heres my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that big body's clean...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

thanx for all da comments


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 12 2007, 06:46 PM~9213088
> *i really like the clear taillights.
> *


thanx i did em myself 

pretty simple to


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

my bike


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:19 PM~9213348
> *thanx i did em myself
> 
> pretty simple to
> *


daaamn, i like 'em. where'd u get that steering wheel from though?


----------



## six trey impala

how much was that interior i bet that was a grip...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 09:08 PM~9214471
> *how much was that interior i bet that was a grip...
> *


well i traded a bike and some money for it but yea it was a grip for me atleast

not havin a job


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 12 2007, 08:57 PM~9214349
> *daaamn, i like 'em. where'd u get that steering wheel from though?
> *


thanx


as far as the steering wheel i ordered it out at some automotive store in san jo but im sure u can also order it directly from grant


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:15 PM~9214547
> *well i traded a bike and some money for it but yea it was a grip for me atleast
> 
> not havin a job
> *


i know how that is... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
how much u pick up the bigbody for?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 09:39 PM~9214781
> *i know how that is... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> how much u pick up the bigbody for?
> *


3800 my dad bought it for me for christmas and ever since then thats where every lil bit of my money goes


right now its gettin repainted


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2007, 10:23 PM~9215148
> *3800 my dad bought it for me for christmas and ever since then thats where every lil bit of my money goes
> right now its gettin repainted
> *


coo...3800 is cheap for a big body...what year is it? does it have the LT1?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 10:39 PM~9215304
> *coo...3800 is cheap for a big body...what year is it? does it have the LT1?
> *


its a 93 and no not a lt1


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 12:39 AM~9215304
> *coo...3800 is cheap for a big body...what year is it? does it have the LT1?
> *


yep my boy bought his for 3500 from an old man...my boy is the second owner of the car...and LT1's weren't integrated into the big bodies untill '94


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:23 AM~9215148
> *3800 my dad bought it for me for christmas and ever since then thats where every lil bit of my money goes
> right now its gettin repainted
> *


i wish my dad would've bought me a caddy instead of a truck!! :biggrin: but it's all good. so what color is it getting painted......i'm guessing the same goldish color but i could be wrong


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

it a new brown thats out pretty tight it kinda switches from brown to gold


almost like this color


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2007, 06:50 PM~9220406
> *it a new brown thats out pretty tight it kinda switches from brown to gold
> almost like this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 13 2007, 02:40 PM~9219353
> *yep my boy bought his for 3500 from an old man...my boy is the second owner of the car...and LT1's weren't integrated into the big bodies untill '94
> *


yup...


----------



## 919ryder

yo polo, post up all your favorite cruisin' songs (oldies) if u can try to post up a link to each one so i can hear 'em and see if we like the same shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 13 2007, 08:33 PM~9222257
> *yo polo, post up all your favorite cruisin' songs (oldies) if u can try to post up a link to each one so i can hear 'em and see if we like the same shit
> *


i dont know how to post the links but i got a shit load of favorites jus depends on my mood...and what im rollin in...


----------



## 919ryder

post up the names of the songs and artists. just a few (maybe 50 or so) i'm not askin for ur whole collection cause that'll take all week i'm sure....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo homies wut up, i know yall are keepin this at the top for me lol. well i got sucky news on the lac, we aremoving an at the new house im not allowed to have it there because it doesnt run/ nspection ran out, so i have to park it across the street from our current house :tears: :tears: 
i get to see her in the afternoons at least :happysad:


us at toys for tots, excuse my fatness


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 13 2007, 09:21 PM~9222732
> *post up the names of the songs and artists. just a few (maybe 50 or so) i'm not askin for ur whole collection cause that'll take all week i'm sure....
> *


brenton wood-i like the way you love me
brenton wood-i want love
cherrelle-saturday love
debra laws-very special
billy stewart-sitting in the park
tierra-together
zapp and roger-heart breaker
zapp and roger-more bounce
zapp and roger-heard it through the grapevine
zapp and roger-computer love
zapp and roger-slow and easy
zapp and roger-do it roger do it
slave-just a touch of love
slave-watching you
mtume-juicy fruit
mtume-hips
ozone-strut my thang
ozone-gigolette
mary wells-my guy
mary wells-you beat me to the punch
mary wells-two lovers
the temprees-love between a boy and girl
the temptations-just my imagination
the vanguards-somebody please
james brown-try me
jr walker and the allstars-shotgun	
Barbara Lynn-You'll lose a good thing
paul anka-put your head on my shoulder
smokey robinson-cruisin
smokey robinson-oooo baby baby
blood stone-natural high
there thats a little bit... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt come on homies keep this up at the top!!!


----------



## 919ryder

my bad homie, haven't really been up in the lowrider general much lately...TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuts everyone up to???


----------



## Richard Slapson

i finished my hydros and everything and took pics but now i cant find the battery for the camera to upload the pics on the comp!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 16 2007, 10:37 PM~9246168
> *i finished my hydros and everything and took pics but now i cant find the battery for the camera to upload the pics on the comp!!!!
> *


better take yo ass to da store!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 17 2007, 12:31 AM~9246140
> *wuts everyone up to???
> *


not much... trynna save up some cash. sorry to hear about the lac but everything happens for a reason..sometimes u just gotta get by and do what u can... kinda like me, yall fools know how much trouble i been through with that 63....but it's all good now, i said fuck 'em almost got all my money back, pretty soon my pockets will start to get deeper again and then it will definately be on! HOPEFULLY 08 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR ME


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 17 2007, 11:37 AM~9248134
> *not much... trynna save up some cash. sorry to hear about the lac but everything happens for a reason..sometimes u just gotta get by and do what u can... kinda like me, yall fools know how much trouble i been through with that 63....but it's all good now, i said fuck 'em almost got all my money back, pretty soon my pockets will start to get deeper again and then it will definately be on! HOPEFULLY 08 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR ME
> *


yeah man i know,thanks, i hope it will be a good year for alll of us,. i should have my shit running good and painted if not primered with some rims by the end of 08 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

no doubt.....i'm just about positive imma have me a ride by then...probably a g-body or 93-96 lac :0 :cheesy: so whats everybody doin..i'm just chillin listenin to tha oldies uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9249529
> *no doubt.....i'm just about positive imma have me a ride by then...probably a g-body or 93-96 lac :0  :cheesy: so whats everybody doin..i'm just chillin listenin to tha oldies uffin:
> *


awesome cant wait to hit the streets with you homie, shit tell me when you get your ride and i'll roll up to your place and we can work on cars or go cruizin


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

CHECK THIS OUT ITS CRAZY.. THINK OF A NUMBER SAY 66 SO ADD 6 PLUSS 6 ITS 12 SUBTRACT 12 FORM 66 ITS 54 LOOK AT THE LOGO NEXT TO 54 THEN CLICK THE BLUE CIRCLE AND .... WELL YOU SEE ITS RIGHT EVERY TIME IT READS YOUR MIND

http://media.putfile.com/The-Flash-Mind-Reader-arcade-game


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ignore that spammer


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 17 2007, 08:20 PM~9249899
> *awesome cant wait to hit the streets with you homie, shit tell me when you get your ride and i'll roll up to your place and we can work on cars or go cruizin
> *


hell yeah, thats what i like to hear  atleast u know how to get to durham homie, i have a bad sense of direction...i have no idea how to get to j'ville  but it's all good, once we get our cars straight it don't matter cause we'll be cruisin' all the time and hopefully i'll also be in Lowyalty C.C. and we'll be rollin like 30 deep, Street Dreamz and Lowyalty comin' hard in N.C.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 17 2007, 09:25 PM~9250415
> *hell yeah, thats what i like to hear  atleast u know how to get to durham homie, i have a bad sense of direction...i have no idea how to get to j'ville   but it's all good, once we get our cars straight it don't matter cause we'll be cruisin' all the time and hopefully i'll also be in Lowyalty C.C. and we'll be rollin like 30 deep, Street Dreamz and Lowyalty comin' hard in N.C.
> *


fuck yeah homie!!! :biggrin: 

dunno how to get to durham, i'll just get directions, i hope i got the caddy runnin good by then or else i gotta take my moms ford..... :angry: lol

btw everybody, on tuesday im leaving for my hometown for thanksgiving so i wont be on for like 5 days, so promise you'll keep the thread at the top!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9254046
> *fuck yeah homie!!! :biggrin:
> 
> dunno how to get to durham, i'll just get directions, i hope i got the caddy runnin good by then or else i gotta take my moms ford..... :angry: lol
> 
> btw everybody, on tuesday im leaving for my hometown for thanksgiving so i wont be on for like 5 days, so promise you'll keep the thread at the top!!!!
> *


u know it!! where's ur hometown? Virginia?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 18 2007, 05:18 PM~9254248
> *u know it!! where's ur hometown? Virginia?
> *


naw homie, im NC born and NC raised, my hometown is kannapolis but jvillle is really more of a hometown to me.


----------



## 919ryder

ah i see, knnapolis hometown of the all mighty Dale Earnhardt senior (R.I.P)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 18 2007, 06:31 PM~9254586
> *ah i see, knnapolis hometown of the all mighty Dale Earnhardt senior (R.I.P)
> *


my grandma went out with him when he was a nobody, they met at a place thjey called idiot circle (not joking)


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 18 2007, 07:34 PM~9254595
> *my grandma went out with him when he was a nobody, they met at a place thjey called idiot circle (not joking)
> *


damn homie, thats cool as hell! shit, my grandma (R.I.P) and grandpa lived in Mayberry for awhile. thats where they filmed all of the old Andy Griffith shows....alotta yall probably have no idea who i'm talkin bout.... i think she said she met him but i doubt she went out w/ him :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 18 2007, 07:26 PM~9254885
> *damn homie, thats cool as hell! shit, my grandma (R.I.P) and grandpa lived in Mayberry for awhile. thats where they filmed all of the old Andy Griffith shows....alotta yall probably have no idea who i'm talkin bout.... i think she said she met him but i doubt she went out w/ him  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah man i heard about mayberry thats some old school shit!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

damn right! any way wassup w/ everybody? progress on rides ?


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9255329
> *damn right! any way wassup w/ everybody? progress on rides ?
> *


i just about ready to get me setup in a few days :biggrin: . and i just put two 10s and a 300watt amp in my daily driver. then today on my way to work. i'm just cruzin on the freeway bumpin wishin i was in my lak, and out of nowhere my check engine light flashed real fast and then turned off. but as the light flashed the car chocked and bogged down for a split sec. and then it was back to normal again :dunno: . and then about a mile down the freeway it did it again only for 2sec. this time.
so i put it in nutrul and just coasted and everything seemed fine. i just thought it might be sum bad gas, or sumthings clogged. so i floored it and got up to about 110mph and just coasted down to 80mph, it choked again real quick at 80 and then it was kool.

then i relized that the problem didnt start until i put tha amp in it. so i think the amp was draining the battery. but if that was the problem, then shouldnt the low battery light come on insted of the check engine light :dunno: ? so i unpluged the amp at work. and nothing happen on the way home. so ima leave it unpluged 2morrow and see what happens.

i hope its just the amp draining the battery. cuz i really dont want to put my car in the shop with the money ive been saving for my setup.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good luck homie


----------



## CaddyKid253

thanks. i'm bout to leave for work now. so i'll be back on here 2night.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

have fun


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

so wut up with everybodies rides?????

we gotta roll mine over here, but she'll be here soon, im gunna miss her for 5 days :tears:


----------



## CaddyKid253

alite. everything went smooth. i didnt have any problems. so i'ma keep rydin it and if everything is kool, then i'll get my setup in a few days


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 19 2007, 03:44 PM~9260126
> *so wut up with everybodies rides?????
> 
> we gotta roll mine over here, but she'll be here soon, im gunna miss her for 5 days :tears:
> *


u know tha deal with me :uh: so how far away did u move from tha caddy??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 19 2007, 05:01 PM~9260587
> *u know tha deal with me :uh: so how far away did u move from tha caddy??
> *


across the street :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9260536
> *alite. everything went smooth. i didnt have any problems. so i'ma keep rydin it and if everything is kool, then i'll get my setup in a few days
> *


good shit homie, i forget what size rims you got on the lac??


----------



## six trey impala

whats up everyone havent been on much they disconnected our internet...  hows everyone doing?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2007, 07:58 PM~9261939
> *whats up everyone havent been on much they disconnected our internet...  hows everyone doing?
> *


wut up man, im doin aight, bout to head to gramps house for vacation


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 19 2007, 06:04 PM~9261485
> *good shit homie, i forget what size rims you got on the lac??
> *


i just got stocks right now. 

but everything was kool. i'm feelin good. and the boss calls me in to his office. and tells me that he dont need me anymore. so now i'm jobless. i cant get my setup now :banghead: . not atleast until i get another job. fu<k! its like every time i get ahead, somebody kicks me in the balls. :buttkick:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2007, 08:13 PM~9262040
> *i just got stocks right now.
> 
> but everything was kool. i'm feelin good. and the boss calls me in to his office. and tells me that he dont need me anymore. so now i'm jobless. i cant get my setup now :banghead: . not atleast until i get another job. fu<k! its like every time i get ahead, somebody kicks me in the balls.  :buttkick:
> *


shit homie, i hope everything will turn out aight


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9261997
> *wut up man, im doin aight, bout to head to gramps house for vacation
> *


cool...when u guys bringin the caddy to ur house?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2007, 07:13 PM~9262040
> *i just got stocks right now.
> 
> but everything was kool. i'm feelin good. and the boss calls me in to his office. and tells me that he dont need me anymore. so now i'm jobless. i cant get my setup now :banghead: . not atleast until i get another job. fu<k! its like every time i get ahead, somebody kicks me in the balls.  :buttkick:
> *


at least ur ride runs


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2007, 08:22 PM~9262081
> *cool...when u guys bringin the caddy to ur house?
> *


its at my moms new boyfriend's house as of today, i should be able to get it to my house when i start makin money and decide what im gunna do, i might keep it here tho cuz hes got lots of toools and shit to use


----------



## six trey impala

lol use him...lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2007, 09:13 PM~9262040
> *i just got stocks right now.
> 
> but everything was kool. i'm feelin good. and the boss calls me in to his office. and tells me that he dont need me anymore. so now i'm jobless. i cant get my setup now :banghead: . not atleast until i get another job. fu<k! its like every time i get ahead, somebody kicks me in the balls.  :buttkick:
> *


thats how i feel


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up boys, should be leavin wiithin the next hour or two so keep the thread at the top while i am gone


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 20 2007, 08:16 AM~9265111
> *wut up boys, should be leavin wiithin the next hour or two so keep the thread at the top while i am gone
> *


u know it......this thread was on life support at one time but now it's back and better than ever!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2007, 06:12 PM~9017283
> *any u fools build model cars???
> *



i paint them :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2007, 01:43 PM~9267602
> *i paint them :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's really nice!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2007, 03:43 PM~9267602
> *i paint them :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've seen some of your work...I'M NOT WORTHY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: naw but on the real ur pinstriping skills are off the chain! i wish to be half as good as u one day!


----------



## six trey impala

what kind of brush did u use to do those stripes...it'd have to be real fine...


----------



## CaddyKid253

AL'ITE!!!!! i just got a job at a metal and steal place with my brother. so now i can get my setup in a few weeks after i get on track again and and then use the scrap metal to buld my batt rack and reinforce the frame.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2007, 06:09 PM~9269278
> *what kind of brush did u use to do those stripes...it'd have to be real fine...
> *




U Can Use A 00 Or A 000 Lettering quill but that was actually done with gel pens they are more easy to work with on a model that size


And Thanks Homies Im Just A 16 Year Old Tryin To make A living :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 03:25 PM~9275185
> *U Can Use A 00 Or A 000 Lettering quill but that was actually done with gel pens they are more easy to work with on a model that size
> And Thanks Homies Im Just A 16 Year Old Tryin To make A living :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur only 16!!! got damn i thought u were atleast 20!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: u got mad skill!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 01:25 PM~9275185
> *U Can Use A 00 Or A 000 Lettering quill but that was actually done with gel pens they are more easy to work with on a model that size
> And Thanks Homies Im Just A 16 Year Old Tryin To make A living :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of brand of gel pens?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 04:16 PM~9276473
> *what kind of brand of gel pens?
> *




rose art


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 06:15 PM~9277228
> *rose art
> *


cool...so do u have a car??i know ur dad had that really nice 37 RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 06:23 PM~9277285
> *cool...so do u have a car??i know ur dad had that really nice 37 RIP :angel:  :angel:
> *



i had a caddy but sold it cause i needed the money so im just lookin for a g body for now maybe a LS or euro cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 08:25 PM~9278252
> *i had a caddy but sold it cause i needed the money so im just lookin for a g body for now maybe a LS or euro cutty
> *


coo...LS's are the way to go...keep it chevy


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 09:49 PM~9279052
> *coo...LS's are the way to go...keep it chevy
> *



oh yes u already know :biggrin:


i did this not to long ago too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 10:30 PM~9279322
> *oh yes u already know :biggrin:
> i did this not to long ago too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man ur good...u'll gonna blow up in the lowriding world if u keep at it!!!


----------



## six trey impala

u got anymore pics of ur work???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:42 PM~9279396
> *u got anymore pics of ur work???
> *



:yes:

this link is to alot of my pinstriping

http://www.pinheadlounge.com/portfolio.php?artistid=zfelix

and this one is where i paint models and shit for people here on layitlow 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=290633&st=800


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:40 PM~9279383
> *man ur good...u'll gonna blow up in the lowriding world if u keep at it!!!
> *


nevermind guess ur already known :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

man ur really good...how much u charge to do like some a-arms?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:51 PM~9279451
> *nevermind guess ur already known :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ehhh im not really that known yet i only been pinstriping for 5 months now but i been painting for a few years only model cars but this past year i been steping up to real cars i already pinstriped a few real cars and im gettin ready to pattern out a roof on a caprice real soon so wish me luck LOL :biggrin:



but Thanks For All The Props!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 10:54 PM~9279473
> *ehhh im not really that known yet i only been pinstriping for 5 months now but i been painting for a few years only model cars but this past year i been steping up to real cars i already pinstriped a few real cars and im gettin ready to pattern out a roof on a caprice real soon so wish me luck LOL :biggrin:
> but Thanks For All The Props!!
> *


what kind of caprice glasshouse???and u said ur only 16??!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:52 PM~9279461
> *man ur really good...how much u charge to do like some a-arms?
> *



i'll do a-arms and lil shit like that for cheap prolly like 20 bucks for me plus a few more just for paint and shit if i dont have the color but the shipping would be a bitch though thats y i havnt really gotten any parts like that off a car yet only cause the shipping would be more then the pinstriping lol but yeah :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:55 PM~9279479
> *what kind of caprice glasshouse???and u said ur only 16??!!
> *



a 86 2 door box caprice

and yep i turn 17 in march


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 10:57 PM~9279492
> *i'll do a-arms and lil shit like that for cheap prolly like 20 bucks for me plus a few more just for paint and shit if i dont have the color but the shipping would be a bitch though thats y i havnt really gotten any parts like that off a car yet only cause the shipping would be more then the pinstriping lol but yeah :biggrin:
> *


do u use like tape to get ur straight lines or do u do it free hand?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 10:58 PM~9279501
> *a 86 2 door box caprice
> 
> and yep i turn 17 in march
> *


damn ur hella talented...im 15...i like painting i've only painted model cars but im gonna paint my pop's 66 caprice soon :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 10:59 PM~9279508
> *do u use like tape to get ur straight lines or do u do it free hand?
> *




I Do it Both Ways

like if im laying a line down the whole side of the car i need tape but if im doing a straight line like down a hood or watever i'll lay that freehand its just harder to lay a perfect straight line down the side of a car expecially when u only been pinstriping for 5 months but i can get prettty clean straight lines doing them freehanded also 


like for instance all those panels that are on my pinhead lounge those were all done freehand but the blue caddy and some of the orange cutty was taped off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 21 2007, 11:03 PM~9279531
> *I Do it Both Ways
> 
> like if im laying a line down the whole side of the car i need tape but if im doing a straight line like down a hood or watever i'll lay that freehand its just harder to lay a  perfect straight line down the side of a car expecially when u only been pinstriping for 5 months but i can get prettty clean straight lines doing them freehanded also
> like for instance all those panels that are on my pinhead lounge those were all done freehand but the blue caddy and some of the orange cutty was taped off
> *


u must have a steady hand...i like ur work alot!!!
what got u into pinstriping???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2007, 11:01 PM~9279519
> *damn ur hella talented...im 15...i like painting i've only painted model cars but im gonna paint my pop's 66 caprice soon :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



damn your 15 and u have a trey well your just living the lowrider dream huh LOL everyone in my family always tells me not to get a g body to get an impala but what they dont understand is its gonna be a daily i would hate to get a duece or 66 and then drive it to work and it get stolen  LOL

But Yeah Paintings Fun When Your Not Under Pressure


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

where u motherfuckers at???
TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 23 2007, 11:05 AM~9287593
> *where u motherfuckers at???
> TTT
> *


asleep and still sick


----------



## 919ryder

shit i aint sick, but my ass woke up at like 12:00 then went back to sleep at 1:00 and just woke back up at like 4:15.....i think it was all that food i ate yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up boys, im back!!!!! had alot of fun but i need to get focused again!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

heel yeah, all that turkey and stuffing was good but now i need to get my head back right


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 24 2007, 06:28 PM~9295827
> *heel yeah, all that turkey and stuffing was good but now i need to get my head back right
> *


damn right homie

its cold and rainy as a mo fo down here


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

got strep throat now im on pills sucks cant drink water or eat
havent eaten right since wed. all i've been eating is bananas...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 01:51 PM~9308268
> *got strep throat now im on pills sucks cant drink water or eat
> havent eaten right since wed. all i've been eating is bananas...
> *


sucks for you homie LOL!!!

gunna have to find a new rear bumber for caddy, rust is eating it up :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 26 2007, 12:56 PM~9308313
> *sucks for you homie LOL!!!
> 
> gunna have to find a new rear bumber for caddy, rust is eating it up :angry:
> *


some chrome polish turtle wax will take it off...my car had that in some places on the chrome when i first got it but i jus rubbed that stuff on it and it took it off...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 01:57 PM~9308331
> *some chrome polish turtle wax will take it off...my car had that in some places on the chrome when i first got it but i jus rubbed that stuff on it and it took it off...
> *


naw, its too late


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 26 2007, 12:59 PM~9308350
> *naw, its too late
> *


u sure?? a bumper is pretty thick and chrome is pretty damn strong...it's just surface i bet...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 02:00 PM~9308359
> *u sure?? a bumper is pretty thick and chrome is pretty damn strong...it's just surface i bet...
> *


nope its a hole, plus the chrome is chipping :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 26 2007, 01:01 PM~9308368
> *nope its a hole, plus the chrome is chipping :angry:
> *


damn u guys have a flood?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 02:02 PM~9308378
> *damn u guys have a flood?
> *


nope, its just raining


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 26 2007, 01:06 PM~9308408
> *nope, its just raining
> *


fuck must rain alot to put holes in a bumper...or u had some cheap ass chrome...probably cause it's a caddy and not a CHEVY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 02:51 PM~9308268
> *got strep throat now im on pills sucks cant drink water or eat
> havent eaten right since wed. all i've been eating is bananas...
> *


man that shit sucks...i had somethin almost exactly like it but the doctor said it was slightly worse.........my dumbass didn't go see the doctor until the last minute...i was so weak i couldnt even twist the top off my gatorade :uh: they said i was at the point of dehydration, i lost 30 lbs in less than a month


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 03:10 PM~9308428
> *fuck must rain alot to put holes in a bumper...or u had some cheap ass chrome...probably cause it's a caddy and not a CHEVY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 shit it's just been cold down here in Durham, a lil rain here and there but nothin' major. i cant wait..i think it's only like 3 more weeks till Christmas break


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9308563
> *man that shit sucks...i had somethin almost exactly like it but the doctor said it was slightly worse.........my dumbass didn't go see the doctor until the last minute...i was so weak i couldnt even twist the top off my gatorade :uh:  they said i was at the point of dehydration, i lost 30 lbs in less than a month
> *


i've lost 9 lbs in these last couple days...   cant wait till it's over going straight to arbys and getting the 5 arby melt deal for 5 bucks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

exactly, if anyone out there wants to know the secret to losing weight fast...just get sick as hell!!! it's easy, quick, and simple...just lay there and starve yourself to death!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 02:10 PM~9308428
> *fuck must rain alot to put holes in a bumper...or u had some cheap ass chrome...probably cause it's a caddy and not a CHEVY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hehe :biggrin: 

naw homie, caddys are perfect


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 26 2007, 03:20 PM~9308892
> *exactly, if anyone out there wants to know the secret to losing weight fast...just get sick as hell!!! it's easy, quick, and simple...just lay there and starve yourself to death!!!   :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

x2... i been helpin the family get the house ready for Christmas :happysad: oh, Mike i'll try my best to get u them pics sometime this week, i was real busy today and i gotta get some batteries for my camera :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 27 2007, 05:45 PM~9319137
> *x2... i been helpin the family get the house ready for Christmas :happysad: oh, Mike i'll try my best to get u them pics sometime this week, i was real busy today and i gotta get some batteries for my camera :uh:
> *


its cool homie, no rush  

bout time for us to get ready for christmas

what is everyone getting for christmas??????
im getting tools and shit for the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

<span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....


A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin: 

JEN FROM THE BIG "M" IN ARIZONA...THANX FOR GUIDING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTIONS....

DIRTY SANCHEZ IN DALLAS... YOU ARE DA MAN HOMIE...STAY DOWN...

AND A PARTICULAR SOMEONE WHO HELPED ME GET OFF THE GROUND..YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.. I AINT FORGOT BOUT YOU..DON'T TRIP!!!!

TO THE FIRST 50 CUSTOMERS WILL RECIEVE A FREE <span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Optima'>"HARD IN DA PAINT"</span> T-SHIRT AND BUMPER STICKER...PLEASE INDICATE YOUR SIZE

GREYHOUND FOR GETTING ME FROM STATE TO STATE ON DA INTERSTATE..</span></span> :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttmft


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up bros, man im glad my caddy is at this house, i can see it from the road when i walk home, its a thing of beauty period, but to see the sun shining on her is like a breath of fresh air :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 27 2007, 08:39 PM~9319203
> *its cool homie, no rush
> 
> bout time for us to get ready for christmas
> 
> what is everyone getting for christmas??????
> im getting tools and shit for the caddy :biggrin:
> *


lucky, you got a ride to buy tools for :biggrin: it's all good, i'll have somethin in the works soon


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 02:44 PM~9325004
> *wut up bros, man im glad my caddy is at this house, i can see it from the road when i walk home, its a thing of beauty period, but to see the sun shining on her is like a breath of fresh air :biggrin:
> *


damn homie, you writin poetry now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 28 2007, 01:12 PM~9325201
> *damn homie, you writin poetry now :0  :biggrin:
> *


he's getting soft :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 28 2007, 02:10 PM~9325190
> *lucky, you got a ride to buy tools for :biggrin: it's all good, i'll have somethin in the works soon
> *


lol yeah i guess


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 02:13 PM~9325210
> *he's getting soft :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not really, just love my car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 01:46 PM~9325447
> *not really, just love my car :biggrin:
> *


we know we're jus fucking with ya...everyone's got lots of love for their car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 03:52 PM~9325886
> *we know we're jus fucking with ya...everyone's got lots of love for their car
> *


shit i know, i bet you slept between them fenders when you pulled the motor out :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 02:55 PM~9325900
> *shit i know, i bet you slept between them fenders when you pulled the motor out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: naw it was really really cold...but in the morning i woke up early and stared at it...then grabbed some paint and started painting the engine bay :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 04:29 PM~9326070
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: naw it was really really cold...but in the morning i woke up early and stared at it...then grabbed some paint and started painting the engine bay :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats just as good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 03:33 PM~9326098
> *thats just as good :biggrin:
> *


when u pullin the motor out of urs?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9326110
> *when u pullin the motor out of urs?
> *


dunno, sometime next year maybe, i think im gunna ride the 307 till it smokes lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 04:01 PM~9326285
> *dunno, sometime next year maybe, i think im gunna ride the 307 till it smokes lol
> *


oh...i thought u were gonna rebuild it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 05:12 PM~9326354
> *oh...i thought u were gonna rebuild it...
> *


im gunna get a 350, but really theres nothing wrong with the 307, so im gunna ride that one till it blows, and then go get a better engine


----------



## 919ryder

TTT, man i fell asleep at like 4:00 and just woke back up at 12:45...i cant go back to sleep now...i been up for an hour :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 28 2007, 05:32 PM~9326850
> *im gunna get a 350, but really theres nothing wrong with the 307, so im gunna ride that one till it blows, and then go get a better engine
> *


so ur not gonna touch this motor at all jus leave it the way it is?


----------



## Playboy206

:wave: i thought this topic died a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Nov 29 2007, 08:46 AM~9330360
> *:wave: i thought this topic died a long time ago :biggrin:
> *


ITS SNOWING HELLA HERE 2hour school delay...is it snowing in over there marcos?


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 29 2007, 08:12 AM~9330493
> *ITS SNOWING HELLA HERE 2hour school delay...is it snowing in over there marcos?
> *


:no:


----------



## six trey impala

TIME TO GET THE SNOW CHAINS AND 4X4s OR PULL OUT THE POSI IMPALA :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 29 2007, 03:17 AM~9329454
> *so ur not gonna touch this motor at all jus leave it the way it is?
> *


well, im gunna fix it to where i can ride it, since she has a leak id have to keep the oil level up. get the carb cleaned and radiator flushed, dunno what to do about my exhuast thing tho, we'll see


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 29 2007, 11:12 AM~9330493
> *ITS SNOWING HELLA HERE 2hour school delay...is it snowing in over there marcos?
> *


shit, ur lucky! it's just cold over here, like 30 degrees in the morning , then like 50 in the afternoon, so even if it did snow it wouldn't stick :angry: oh yeah u fucker i think u gave me strep throat through the computer  :biggrin: naw i prolly caught it through someone at school or some shit...i cant even talk right now...shit hit me fast :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt 

missed school 2day mom lost the keys to the van lol, got bored and decided to walk to my mom's boyfriends house to play video games :biggrin: me and my brother walked for 2 hours :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

white boys :uh: j/p..my ass wasn't gonna go to school but i had to, even though i'm fuckin sick...how retarded is that :loco: :loco: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 30 2007, 02:08 PM~9341223
> *white boys :uh: j/p..my ass wasn't gonna go to school but i had to, even though i'm fuckin sick...how retarded is that :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :yessad:
> *


lol least you didnt walk 3 hours, man we got stopped by a cop, he let us go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 30 2007, 04:18 PM~9341684
> *lol least you didnt walk 3 hours, man we got stopped by a cop, he let us go :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yeah man i know that feeling, back when i was in midle school i used to do a lil hustlin on the side and the sheriffs at the school knew that i was doing it but they couldn't ever catch me...then last year when i was a freshman some of the sheriffs that were at my middle school moved up to the highschool for some reason....so when i was out in the hallway talkin to my boys, from outta nowhere they would pop up and search me :uh: :uh: but yall got nothin to worry about i don't do that no more...it was fast and easy money, but when i started seein all the other fools that were doin the same shit kept gettin caught i had to chill out b/c some of them fools bought from me...and i knew as soon as they went down they would start snitchin like a mofo.....but its all good now, im 100% legit :biggrin: even though now and then a sheriff will slow down and creep through while i'm walkin home from school, but thats nothin unusual 

my bad for the long ass page, but see i told yall i been through alotta shit, this aint even 1/4 of the shit i been through


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol, never been in them kinda situations, i stay outta peoples way most of the time, not in the mood for drama, and dont wanna get kicked outta school, plus i got a caddy to build so ive got to be real good and be sucessful if im gunna do what i want


----------



## 919ryder

exactly...fuck all that other bull shit. man my family's goin through some real rough times right now, but i aint gonna let that stop me. i just gotta keep pushin and pull through this


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hell yeah, thats life for you


----------



## 919ryder

yup, it's just been a real bad year for us, but everybody gets like that...unless ur Bill Gates or some rich mofo :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 1 2007, 02:58 PM~9349383
> *yup, it's just been a real bad year for us, but everybody gets like that...unless ur Bill Gates or some rich mofo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

man you know how much taxes that fool pays???? he uses charity as a tax write off


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

so he doesnt have to pay that much taxes that is lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 1 2007, 07:33 PM~9350450
> *so he doesnt have to pay that much taxes that is lol
> *


i figured that, how you know so much about Bill Gates anyway :scrutinize: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 1 2007, 06:35 PM~9350461
> *i figured that, how you know so much about Bill Gates anyway :scrutinize:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i get a's in civics and economics


----------



## 919ryder

haven't taken that class yet, thats next semester :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 1 2007, 09:10 PM~9351291
> *haven't taken that class yet, thats next semester :thumbsup:
> *


lol, my grades are going to shit next semster :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

how u know? my grades are already shit!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol you'll be aight homie, but my grades are going to shit next term because i have to take math and bioledgy or some shit like that, im fucked


wut up doin up so later fokker??its 2:13 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

chillin, checkin out ebaymotors and craigslist haha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol i seen alot of nice 350s on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 2 2007, 11:24 AM~9354062
> *lol i seen alot of nice 350s on ebay :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, i'm always lookin at em


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 2 2007, 01:52 PM~9354975
> *hell yeah, i'm always lookin at em
> *


there one in roanoke,va that has one of the weidest fans ive ever


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight boys i had an idea, we've all said what we wanna put on our rides,but now we should so what we wanna do :biggrin:

tomorrow post pics of the stuff you want your car to have or do 

in *ONE *post


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 2 2007, 07:15 PM~9357319
> *aight boys i had an idea, we've all said what we wanna put on our rides,but now we should so what we wanna do :biggrin:
> 
> tomorrow post pics of the stuff you want your car to have or do
> 
> in ONE post
> *


watcha talking bout willis???!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i did not stutter,this should be fun :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 2 2007, 10:31 PM~9358175
> *i did not stutter,this should be fun :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

TTT, i'll post pics tomrrow i gotta leave lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9358175
> *i did not stutter,this should be fun :biggrin:
> *


no one said u stuttered jus saying dont get what the hell u jus said... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT, cant do shit today either


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2007, 04:08 PM~9364298
> *no one said u stuttered jus saying dont get what the hell u jus said... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol im playing, i said that we always talk about what we wanna put on our cars, now we should post pics of what we wanna put on/in our cars. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 3 2007, 03:53 PM~9364668
> *lol im playing, i said that we always talk about what we wanna put on our cars, now we should post pics of what we wanna put on/in our cars. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh...im keeping mine a secret :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2007, 07:23 PM~9365772
> *oh...im keeping mine a secret :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


atleast post the rims, it doesnt really matter cuz you'lll probley change it 10000000000 times like all of us :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 4 2007, 03:48 PM~9372877
> *atleast post the rims, it doesnt really matter cuz you'lll probley change it 10000000000 times like all of us :biggrin:
> *


naw i got my plans set...already got a list and have my setup and everything drawn up..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 4 2007, 09:09 PM~9375059
> *naw i got my plans set...already got a list and have my setup and everything drawn up..
> *


lol well aint like anyones gunna steal your idea


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 4 2007, 10:09 PM~9375059
> *naw i got my plans set...already got a list and have my setup and everything drawn up..
> *


sound like me... alright guys, imma start lookin around for pics but it'll prolly take a while to find what i'm lookin for


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 4 2007, 09:32 PM~9375367
> *sound like me... alright guys, imma start lookin around for pics but it'll prolly take a while to find what i'm lookin for
> *


i gotta start tomorrow lol had to stay after school for 3 hours


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9357319
> *aight boys i had an idea, we've all said what we wanna put on our rides,but now we should so what we wanna do :biggrin:
> 
> tomorrow post pics of the stuff you want your car to have or do
> 
> in ONE post
> *


so i'm guessing no one is taking this shit serious?? i would but i just cant find shit! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit i been busy, will do it when i got time lol


----------



## 919ryder

thats how i feel


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

just got alot of school work to do and i been makin up days, wont be home till 5 2morrow


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

quick question....

how often do you change/customize your car completely or get a totally different one


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9384139
> *quick question....
> 
> how often do you change/customize your car completely or get a totally different one
> *


well shit happens, wrecks, jealous people, theifs and cowards. so every time that happens and it is so bad that you need to redo it i guess you feel like you should upgrade. and theres others times when you just dont feel it anymore and start changing everything cuz your tastes change. so i would say, ALOT!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 5 2007, 08:02 PM~9384139
> *quick question....
> 
> how often do you change/customize your car completely or get a totally different one
> *


if your asking us personally...i dont think none of us have redone a car yet cause we're barely starting our first one but usually when people change stuff is when the cars been around a while and want to redo it so that people dont say "oh thats that same car from the last couple years nothing has changed" also with all the new technology thats coming out and the way people are sticking corvette motors and all types of modern parts cars are changing alot...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt mofo


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 5 2007, 10:58 PM~9384727
> *if your asking us personally...i dont think none of us have redone a car yet cause we're barely starting our first one but usually when people change stuff is when the cars been around a while and want to redo it so that people dont say "oh thats that same car from the last couple years nothing has changed" also with all the new technology thats coming out and the way people are sticking corvette motors and all types of modern parts cars are changing alot...
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt, no luck finding caddy girl today LOL!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

THAT SUCKS, MAYBE TOMARROW, SHIT IT WILL BE FRIDAY, U CAN WALK HER TO UR CRIB..THEN, UMM, UMM NEVERMIND I DON'T WANNA GET TOO OUTTA HAND HERE :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 6 2007, 08:16 PM~9392463
> *THAT SUCKS, MAYBE TOMARROW, SHIT IT WILL BE FRIDAY, U CAN WALK HER TO UR CRIB..THEN, UMM, UMM NEVERMIND I DON'T WANNA GET TOO OUTTA HAND HERE :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9384636
> *well shit happens, wrecks, jealous people, theifs and cowards. so every time that happens and it is so bad that you need to redo it i guess you feel like you should upgrade. and theres others times when you just dont feel it anymore and start changing everything cuz your tastes change. so i would say, ALOT!!!!!!
> *



whats the longest you kept the car the same


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 6 2007, 08:59 PM~9392840
> *whats the longest you kept the car the same
> *


ummmmmmm i havent reallly built mine, im just going from what ive seen the og'z talk about lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 6 2007, 10:41 PM~9393281
> *ummmmmmm i havent reallly built mine, im just going from what ive seen the og'z talk about lol
> *


yep, but really, it's all in personal preference. it's not about what other people think about ur ride, it's what u like...i mean, sure it's nice for people to look at ur ride and give complements...but none of that shit means nothing if u don't like it....thats just my opinion


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2, ITS THE WEEKEND BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up boys, i wish my caddy was switched up, id lay the rear bumber to the ground and sit for hours


----------



## 919ryder

TTT been moving shit all day.....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up fools, some shits been happing and it sucks


----------



## six trey impala

The trey is baaaaaaack time to start tearing it apart again!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

where'd it go???? lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9409761
> *where'd it go???? lol
> *


it wasnt at my house that's why i put the build on hold for a while but we brought it back... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

awesome


----------



## six trey impala

yesir gonna sandblast my skirts and paint them so i can put them on...also got some new springs and some other shit...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 7 2007, 12:50 PM~9397802
> *wut up boys, i wish my caddy was switched up, id lay the rear bumber to the ground and sit for hours
> *


x2 

and i got updates on my build. check my sig'.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 9 2007, 11:15 PM~9414322
> *x2
> 
> and i got updates on my build. check my sig'.
> *


good shit, i saw that, good luck with all them damn wires LOL


----------



## 919ryder

wassup fools, just got my internet hooked back up...i was gone for a lil while but i'm back now :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 10 2007, 08:43 PM~9421604
> *wassup fools, just got my internet hooked back up...i was gone for a lil while but i'm back now :thumbsup:
> *


i might be leavin NC...


----------



## 919ryder

why fool!


----------



## six trey impala

man listening to oldies makes me miss driving my car :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CaddyKid253

Anybody want my cop car? if not cash, then i'll trade for a '94 &up fleetwood or deville.

cop car for sale


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 10 2007, 10:02 PM~9422296
> *why fool!
> *


some shit has been goin on, i might be back in a year, i dont want to come back to this house tho


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 11 2007, 06:18 AM~9424280
> *some shit has been goin on, i might be back in a year, i dont want to come back to this house tho
> *


gotdamn, seein spirits and shit now!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 11 2007, 01:51 AM~9423711
> *Anybody want my cop car? if not cash, then i'll trade for a '94 &up fleetwood or deville.
> 
> cop car for sale
> *


TTT, i might have somethin in the works REAL soon for yall, lets keep our fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 11 2007, 01:36 PM~9427250
> *TTT, i might have somethin in the works REAL soon for yall, lets keep our fingers crossed :biggrin:
> *


 what do you meen by that? :|


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 11 2007, 07:53 PM~9429502
> *what do you meen by that?  :|
> *


that means i might have a ride to work on real soon :biggrin: i just felt like bumpin ur post incase someone didn't see it


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh. thanks. i dont think anybody on lil wants it tho.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 11 2007, 09:28 PM~9430464
> *oh. thanks. i dont think anybody on lil wants it tho.
> *


prolly right...it'll prolly sell faster sittin in ur front yard lol :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 11 2007, 01:36 PM~9427250
> *TTT, i might have somethin in the works REAL soon for yall, lets keep our fingers crossed :biggrin:
> *


chevy???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 11 2007, 02:35 PM~9427233
> *gotdamn, seein spirits and shit now!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol, naw me and my mother aint on good terms


----------



## six trey impala

my fucken trunk lock is frozen and now i cant get my trunk open!!!i wanted to get my heads and intake out for the winter


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 12 2007, 01:21 AM~9432318
> *chevy???
> *


caddy :biggrin: 93 fleetwood to be exact :0 i just gotta go pick it up


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 12 2007, 04:51 PM~9436968
> *lol, naw me and my mother aint on good terms
> *


i know how that is, shit i seen my mom behind glass windows and steel bars more than at home :uh: thats why i got a stepmom...it might be wrong, but i can give fuck about my real mom :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 13 2007, 06:21 PM~9447822
> *caddy :biggrin: 93 fleetwood to be exact :0 i just gotta go pick it up
> *


WHAT ARE U WAITING FOR??!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 13 2007, 07:25 PM~9447844
> *i know how that is, shit i seen my mom behind glass windows and steel bars more than at home :uh: thats why i got a stepmom...it might be wrong, but i can give fuck about my real mom :angry:
> *


thats how i feel, but without the bars and class problem


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9447822
> *caddy :biggrin: 93 fleetwood to be exact :0 i just gotta go pick it up
> *


fuckin awesome, sorry i cant head to durham like i said i would, but mark my words i will keep my word


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:27 PM~9447853
> *WHAT ARE U WAITING FOR??!!
> *


first weekend of Jan. me and the pres. of my soon to be car club going to pick it up, it's a project but it's a gift so :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 13 2007, 07:33 PM~9448366
> *first weekend of Jan. me and the pres. of my soon to be car club going to pick it up, it's a project but it's a gift so  :0  :0  :0
> *


coo...my trunk is still frozen so i cant get in it to get my heads and intake and carb out :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:37 PM~9448386
> *coo...my trunk is still frozen so i cant get in it to get my heads and intake and carb out :angry:  :angry:
> *


that sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 07:41 PM~9448430
> *that sucks
> *


yup my cars all covered in snow


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:42 PM~9448438
> *yup my cars all covered in snow
> *


mine will be soon, should be leaving during christmas break but caddy will stay behind untill i get settled, but i will miss my baby brother and sister and my caddy. but it WILL BE withe me by the summer dammit!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 07:44 PM~9448463
> *mine will be soon, should be leaving during christmas break but caddy will stay behind untill i get settled, but i will miss my baby brother and sister and my caddy. but it WILL BE withe me by the summer dammit!!!
> *


so where ya moving to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:45 PM~9448473
> *so where ya moving to?
> *


arlington hopefully, dont wanna jinx it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 07:46 PM~9448480
> *arlington hopefully, dont wanna jinx it...
> *


arlington va?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:46 PM~9448493
> *arlington va?
> *


yeah...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 09:47 PM~9448500
> *yeah...
> *


theres alot of lo lows in VA, check out Low-riders.com they have pretty large meets every couple months i go to em all the time


----------



## six trey impala

blurry pic took it with my cell phone...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 13 2007, 08:48 PM~9448511
> *theres alot of lo lows in VA, check out Low-riders.com they have pretty large meets every couple months i go to em all the time
> *


yeah i know, but when i get there im dropping off the radar for a bit..


----------



## six trey impala

the car has came a long ways since i first got it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 08:51 PM~9448570
> *the car has came a long ways since i first got it...
> *


looks great


----------



## six trey impala

before-
















after-


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 07:52 PM~9448581
> *looks great
> *


thanks...i still need to clean up the wires on the firewall i want to buy a whole new engine harness and light harness too cause my tail lights dont work right...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you didnt go for a full rebuild????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 07:55 PM~9448623
> *
> 
> you didnt go for a full rebuild????
> *


on the motor? not full but almost there it has new cam,lifters,push rods,rocker arms,timing chain,oil pump,fuel pump,all new gaskets,alluminum intake,carter carberator and thats it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 09:01 PM~9448688
> *on the motor? not full but almost there it has new cam,lifters,push rods,rocker arms,timing chain,oil pump,fuel pump,all new gaskets,alluminum intake,carter carberator and thats it...
> *


lol damn, shoulda said fuck it and grabbed new bearings, pistons and rings


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 08:02 PM~9448700
> *lol damn, shoulda said fuck it and grabbed new bearings, pistons and rings
> *


ya i know i would have if i had the money...now i need a new piston cause it melted a hole in it...we're thinking that one of the spark plugs detonated early and melted the hole or the timing was too lean...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 09:04 PM~9448723
> *ya i know i would have if i had the money...now i need a new piston cause it melted a hole in it...we're thinking that one of the spark plugs detonated early and melted the hole or the timing was too lean...
> *


that sucks, o well you'lll have alot of fun putting new pistons on, i cant wait to learn how to do mine and acually do it lol. all you new is them parts and a good machine shop


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 08:05 PM~9448745
> *that sucks, o well you'lll have alot of fun putting new pistons on, i cant wait to learn how to do mine and acually do it lol. all you new is them parts and a good machine shop
> *


ya it should be fun...i've learned alot with this car and i've learned that X frames are a bitch to work with :biggrin: :biggrin: hopefully i can have the car rolling by summer time... :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 09:09 PM~9448791
> *ya it should be fun...i've learned alot with this car and i've learned that X frames are a bitch to work with :biggrin:  :biggrin: hopefully i can have the car rolling by summer time... :cheesy:
> *


lol that makes me wanna work on mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 08:11 PM~9448820
> *lol that makes me wanna work on mine
> *


ur car runs right???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 13 2007, 09:15 PM~9448863
> *ur car runs right???
> *


it did when i bought it and cruised it around the neighboor, one of the happiest moments of my life, and it did before we took off all that smog shit and the fan/altenator stuff. 

should do the rear main seal sometime next year, roll it till it smokes them find a 350 and get it rebuilt

but i got to get it to va first and get a job and tools


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Dec 13 2007, 08:20 PM~9448932
> *it did when i bought it and cruised it around the neighboor, one of the happiest moments of my life, and it did before we took off all that smog shit and the fan/altenator stuff.
> 
> should do the rear main seal sometime next year, roll it till it smokes them find a 350 and get it rebuilt
> 
> but i got to get it to va first and get a job and tools
> *


so if u threw the smog pump and alternator shit back on it'll cruise???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

naw why would i put the smog pump back on?? thats wasted power for emissons bullshit. i dunno, the car has been sitting and leakin alot of oil, so i dunno if it would run if i put oil in it but really im not ready to get it running yet


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 13 2007, 06:21 PM~9447822
> *caddy :biggrin: 93 fleetwood to be exact :0 i just gotta go pick it up
> *


you pick that up yet?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

new name for my car..............


my mother is killing me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 14 2007, 04:33 AM~9451383
> *naw why would i put the smog pump back on?? thats wasted power for emissons bullshit. i dunno, the car has been sitting and leakin alot of oil, so i dunno if it would run if i put oil in it but really im not ready to get it running yet
> *


why not???


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 14 2007, 11:03 AM~9452251
> *you pick that up yet?
> *


i pick it up the first weekend of jan. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 14 2007, 02:50 PM~9453751
> *new name for my car..............
> my mother is killing me
> *


flower pedal 87 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

*919dickryder*
bwhahhaa hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 15 2007, 09:19 AM~9458532
> *919dickryder
> bwhahhaa hehehe :biggrin:
> *


damn, i cant even lie, that was a good one


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks homie, when you pickin up the caddy???


i'll tell you what tho, we got too many 93-96 fleets in NC, way too many


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 15 2007, 11:23 AM~9458886
> *thanks homie, when you pickin up the caddy???
> i'll tell you what tho, we got too many 93-96 fleets in NC, way too many
> *


aint that the truth, like half (maybe more) the people in Lowyalty C.C. got one :0 but hey, it's a ride and they make great lows...cant argue with that


----------



## 919ryder

here's some pics of the fleet, after i go pick it up and get it home i'll take some better one's  it might look bad now, but homeboy said he got a whole 96 interior to go in it, and the pres. of Lowyalty knows where to get all the shit for the front :0 looks like i may be ridin hard in 08 after all


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 15 2007, 10:29 AM~9459155
> *here's some pics of the fleet, after i go pick it up and get it home i'll take some better one's  it might look bad now, but homeboy said he got a whole 96 interior to go in it, and the pres. of Lowyalty knows where to get all the shit for the front :0 looks like i may be ridin hard in 08 after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics dont work missy...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 15 2007, 10:20 AM~9459122
> *aint that the truth, like half (maybe more) the people in Lowyalty C.C. got one :0 but hey, it's a ride and they make great lows...cant argue with that
> *


ya they're badass i'd take one...u should put the LT1 in it out of the 95s and up...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol yeah i seen them pics it looks awesome, im sorry i wont be able to roll through when you get it but i will later on next year.

my grandma is thinking of retiring to Raleigh next year, 


so if she does there maybe a possiblity for............................................................................................ 

Street Dreamz Raleigh, NC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 15 2007, 01:30 PM~9459418
> *pics dont work missy...
> *


they're working for me...must be your computer :0 :biggrin:

oh yeah, i would definately like to put in a LT1...maybe the one outta my dad's 95 caprice/impala wannabe :biggrin: it's got a few tricks to it to make it push out a lil more horse power than stock


----------



## CaddyKid253

the pics dont work for me eather.

and i got a new parts lak. its a 4 door. but the seats were nice.
check out my build topic. click here


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 15 2007, 09:27 PM~9461601
> *the pics dont work for me eather.
> 
> and i got a new parts lak. its a 4 door. but the seats were nice.
> check out my build topic. click here
> *


ok, u two fuckers jynxed it!!! now the pics don't work for shit....hold on and i'll see if i can repost 'em :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up peoples, its fuggen cold


----------



## 919ryder

windy and cold!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

windy and cold!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x3....lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 17 2007, 04:43 PM~9471431
> *x3....lol
> *


x4


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt, a good thing about having a car that doesnt run is when your grounded and your mom tales the keys from you, she cant ride it :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 18 2007, 03:52 PM~9477338
> *ttt, a good thing about having a car that doesnt run is when your grounded and your mom tales the keys from you, she cant ride it :biggrin:
> *


lol.... make copies.. just in case for when u get it runninf shhhhhhhhh dont tell her i said that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Dec 18 2007, 02:07 PM~9477435
> *lol.... make copies.. just in case for when u get it runninf shhhhhhhhh dont tell her i said that
> *


lol she has one key i think, i forget which one though, i got 3 different ones.


----------



## Playboy206

:wave:


----------



## 919ryder

bout time i been back up in this bish.......been staying late afterschool, helpin with stage props and shit....i've built enough walls and platforms to save me for the rest of my LIFE!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shop class :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

we just finished a set for drama, my little group build some kick ass stairs


----------



## six trey impala

shop class is the shit...we built a pirate ship last year this year we might build a Model T ford since they were made out of wood...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i love shop class lol 

im surgical with a cordless sawzall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

im badass with the table saw and band saw.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

never used the table saw, he doesnt trust alot of people in my class, but i love the miter saw


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 18 2007, 06:11 PM~9479568
> *never used the table saw, he doesnt trust alot of people in my class, but i love the miter saw
> *


those are easy to work with.lol
the lathe is cool too i made 2 base ball bats in class well not full length smaller ones like fish knockers...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 18 2007, 07:12 PM~9479578
> *those are easy to work with.lol
> the lathe is cool too i made 2 base ball bats in class well not full length smaller ones like fish knockers...
> *


never used a lathe


----------



## 919ryder

pull your panties back up people!!! i didn't mean to start a shop class frenzy!! well, nevermind...yes i did :biggrin: naw the thing about it is, i don't even take shop....i was helpin out my boy one day in theatre tech, then one day he wasn't there i decided to go ahead and start building the shit myself....i busted out with the table saw and an hour later the teacher was signing me up for class :0 thats only half of it... the fuckers at my school wont lemme take autotech until next semester, so one day i said fuck it and walked up into the auto tech room.... they were working on a new Chevy Sileverado and were "supposed" to be taking out the tranny. so i watched for about 15 min. before i decided to stop laughing at those fuckers...the lunch bell rung and everybody went to lunch and shit, by the time they came back...i basically had the trans laying on the ground waiting for them to put it back in :uh: im tellin ya, i'm ruthless up in this mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 18 2007, 09:28 PM~9481031
> *pull your panties back up people!!! i didn't mean to start a shop class frenzy!! well, nevermind...yes i did :biggrin: naw the thing about it is, i don't even take shop....i was helpin out my boy one day in theatre tech, then one day he wasn't there i decided to go ahead and start building the shit myself....i busted out with the table saw and an hour later the teacher was signing me up for class :0 thats only half of it... the fuckers at my school wont lemme take autotech until next semester, so one day i said fuck it and walked up into the auto tech room.... they were working on a new Chevy Sileverado and were "supposed" to be taking out the tranny. so i watched for about 15 min. before i decided to stop laughing at those fuckers...the lunch bell rung and everybody went to lunch and shit, by the time they came back...i basically had the trans laying on the ground waiting for them to put it back in :uh: im tellin ya, i'm ruthless up in this mofo! :biggrin:
> *


lol. i slept in auto shop class and i still got A's every semester. all my other classes i got C's. to say the least, my GPA wasnt that good.  i still got the report card and i can prove it. shop was hella easy tho', cuz most of the retards in there didnt know what way to put the lug nuts back on. they were like "does the flat part go in or out?" lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 18 2007, 09:28 PM~9481031
> *pull your panties back up people!!! i didn't mean to start a shop class frenzy!! well, nevermind...yes i did :biggrin: naw the thing about it is, i don't even take shop....i was helpin out my boy one day in theatre tech, then one day he wasn't there i decided to go ahead and start building the shit myself....i busted out with the table saw and an hour later the teacher was signing me up for class :0 thats only half of it... the fuckers at my school wont lemme take autotech until next semester, so one day i said fuck it and walked up into the auto tech room.... they were working on a new Chevy Sileverado and were "supposed" to be taking out the tranny. so i watched for about 15 min. before i decided to stop laughing at those fuckers...the lunch bell rung and everybody went to lunch and shit, by the time they came back...i basically had the trans laying on the ground waiting for them to put it back in :uh: im tellin ya, i'm ruthless up in this mofo! :biggrin:
> *


horse feathers!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2007, 01:49 AM~9482144
> *horse feathers!!!
> *


fish wings!!! :biggrin: what u been up to? any news on the 3 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 18 2007, 11:58 PM~9482187
> *fish wings!!!  :biggrin: what u been up to? any news on the 3 :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: it's chillin on the side of the house covered in snow...need to put it inside the garage...


----------



## 919ryder

don't feel bad, my truck is outside dead as hell, the cold straight up drains batteries  :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 10:04 AM~9483838
> *don't feel bad, my truck is outside dead as hell, the cold straight up drains batteries   :angry:
> *


i dont have my battery in my car it's in my dads truck cause his kicked the bucket...


----------



## 919ryder

haha got my haircut today, now i'm startin to think i should've kept it...the cold wind is freezing on my "almost" bald head :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9481031
> *pull your panties back up people!!! i didn't mean to start a shop class frenzy!! well, nevermind...yes i did :biggrin: naw the thing about it is, i don't even take shop....i was helpin out my boy one day in theatre tech, then one day he wasn't there i decided to go ahead and start building the shit myself....i busted out with the table saw and an hour later the teacher was signing me up for class :0 thats only half of it... the fuckers at my school wont lemme take autotech until next semester, so one day i said fuck it and walked up into the auto tech room.... they were working on a new Chevy Sileverado and were "supposed" to be taking out the tranny. so i watched for about 15 min. before i decided to stop laughing at those fuckers...the lunch bell rung and everybody went to lunch and shit, by the time they came back...i basically had the trans laying on the ground waiting for them to put it back in :uh: im tellin ya, i'm ruthless up in this mofo! :biggrin:
> *


awe thats bullshit you guys got auto shop?????? fuck you man :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

yep, but last year was like the first year we actually had a teacher that let the students get dirty....all the upperclassmen said the other teacher was all prissy and shit....this teacher is ******* and cool as shit..he lets the students bring in their own rides to work on :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 11:58 AM~9484491
> *haha got my haircut today, now i'm startin to think i should've kept it...the cold wind is freezing on my "almost" bald head :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


i know i feel the same way i cut mine the day before yesterday...and i go skin on the sides and my head gets hella cold...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 12:50 PM~9484831
> *yep, but last year was like the first year we actually had a teacher that let the students get dirty....all the upperclassmen said the other teacher was all prissy and shit....this teacher is ******* and cool as shit..he lets the students bring in their own rides to work on :0  :thumbsup:
> *


for automotive repair in the summer we can take our own car...the teacher wants to see mine maybe if i get it running again i'll take it...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2007, 03:01 PM~9484916
> *i know i feel the same way i cut mine the day before yesterday...and i go skin on the sides and my head gets hella cold...
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wish i had shop, we gotta wait till jr. year and you gotta take it at the community college instead of the school


----------



## 919ryder

wtf! that don't make any sense


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

makes sense to me, a regular public school could have alot of problems with a auto shop there


----------



## 919ryder

what kinda school u think i go to fool. plus my school is filled with gangbangers and dope dealers :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 06:53 PM~9487196
> *what kinda school u think i go to fool. plus my school is filled with gangbangers and dope dealers :dunno:
> *


yeah but your shit is in durham, this is little j'ville we're talkin about


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 19 2007, 08:43 PM~9487620
> *yeah but your shit is in durham, this is little j'ville we're talkin about
> *


thats true, how small is J'ville..is it like one of those small ass tornado towns that takes like 5-10 mins. tops to go through?? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

well not really, its kinda big because of the camp, so i dunno


----------



## 919ryder

oh okay....


----------



## 919ryder

double post :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 09:32 PM~9489000
> *double post :uh:
> *


there's always fights at my school...yesterday there was a emergency lockdown u always hear sirens rollin by... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt, school sucks, its the last day untill vacation :biggrin: its fuggen cold tho.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

vacation biotch!!!!! i celebrated by staying up till 4am playin ps3 lol


----------



## six trey impala

finally put my car in the garage yesterday...cleaned it up to the chrome's lookin real nice...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 11:18 AM~9500980
> *finally put my car in the garage yesterday...cleaned it up to the chrome's lookin real nice...
> *


awesome


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2007, 10:20 AM~9500996
> *awesome
> *


ya still doing more to it...did the front yesterday doing the back today and all the window trim...i need to go buy some glass cleaner cause my windows are dirty...so what u guys been up to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 12:31 PM~9501481
> *ya still doing more to it...did the front yesterday doing the back today and all the window trim...i need to go buy some glass cleaner cause my windows are dirty...so what u guys been up to?
> *


headin to VA for the Street Dreamz chirstmas party


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2007, 03:29 PM~9503232
> *headin to VA for the Street Dreamz chirstmas party
> *


tight...ours is coming up too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2007, 04:56 PM~9503437
> *tight...ours is coming up too
> *


you got a plaque yet??? we wont get ours for awhile


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2007, 03:59 PM~9503459
> *you got a plaque yet??? we wont get ours for awhile
> *


naw im gonna wait till i get my car rollin for a plaque...


----------



## six trey impala

my bro usually puts his plaque up in my car when we go cruising...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats cool whats he ride???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2007, 07:46 PM~9504904
> *thats cool whats he ride???
> *


he's got 2 cars in the making a 78 malibu hopper (hater terminator) and a 66 impala


----------



## six trey impala

here's some pics of the motor on the 66 he's doing it all OG...motor is really clean and frame is clean on it too...


----------



## six trey impala

we're all gonna race when we get the cars going me my cousin and my bro...my cousins got a 62 impala coming out too...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

christmas party was great, got to meet the hampton chapter, the MD chapter didnt.

feel like shit tho, being fat is catchin up with me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 23 2007, 07:23 PM~9517014
> *christmas party was great, got to meet the hampton chapter, the MD chapter didnt.
> 
> feel like shit tho, being fat is catchin up with me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF U FOOLS HOPE U GUYS HAVE A FUN AND SAFE ONE!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2007, 02:14 AM~9519070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF U FOOLS HOPE U GUYS HAVE A FUN AND SAFE ONE!!!
> *


you 2 homie, go et the trey a present :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 24 2007, 12:09 PM~9521416
> *you 2 homie, go et the trey a present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wish i could but im broke :biggrin: :biggrin: go get the caddy a 350 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I'm, tryin!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i havent got anything yet, im being held againest my will to go to new bern :twak: , then i get gifts


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2007, 01:14 AM~9519070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF U FOOLS HOPE U GUYS HAVE A FUN AND SAFE ONE!!!
> *


x-2

but we're lowridin. safety comes last. looks are ALWAYz first when lowriding. lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2007, 01:04 PM~9528259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gracias homie merry christmas to u too!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 25 2007, 02:03 PM~9528256
> *x-2
> 
> but we're lowridin. safety comes last. looks are ALWAYz first when lowriding. lol
> *


safety comes second lol  

well what'd you fools get for christmas????

i got a caddy shirt and caddy hat, a 154 peice racket and socket set craftsmen of cousre. a skateboard and a 25 dollar gift card and 100 bucks
not a bad christmas


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 26 2007, 12:36 PM~9534709
> *safety comes second lol
> 
> well what'd you fools get for christmas????
> 
> i got a caddy shirt and caddy hat, a 154 peice racket and socket set craftsmen of cousre. a skateboard and a 25 dollar gift card and 100 bucks
> not a bad christmas
> *


lucky all i got was clothing...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay heres a lesson, think before you speak,act and or do, if your a dumbass like me


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 26 2007, 12:36 PM~9534709
> *safety comes second lol
> 
> well what'd you fools get for christmas????
> 
> i got a caddy shirt and caddy hat, a 154 peice racket and socket set craftsmen of cousre. a skateboard and a 25 dollar gift card and 100 bucks
> not a bad christmas
> *


i didnt get nuttin. at all... :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 26 2007, 11:49 PM~9539170
> *i didnt get nuttin. at all...  :angry:
> *


that sucks lol


ttt where is everyone at???????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt, damn where are you guys??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 29 2007, 08:52 PM~9561374
> *ttt, damn where are you guys??
> *


hiding in the bat cave :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol i think dustins hiding in a wal-mart somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 29 2007, 09:52 PM~9561813
> *lol i think dustins hiding in a wal-mart somewhere :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: probably


----------



## six trey impala

where are u butt pirates!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2007, 10:50 PM~9570110
> *where are u butt pirates!!!
> *


i was on myspace. you are too. i saw you online.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 30 2007, 11:08 PM~9570266
> *i was on myspace. you are too. i saw you online.
> *


i know u replied to my bulletin lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

myspace butt pirates


----------



## CaddyKid253

heres my new lowrider bike lol jk


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 31 2007, 08:41 PM~9576913
> *heres my new lowrider bike lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up boys, looks like this thread needs life support


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 2 2008, 05:29 PM~9590240
> *wut up boys, looks like this thread needs life support
> *


and a half...wheres dustin???!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

im here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2008, 10:50 PM~9593690
> *im here
> *


thats too bad  :biggrin: :biggrin: jus playin what's up whens the lac gonna get juiced?


----------



## CaddyKid253

everything has been closed cuz of the Fu<kin Holidays 
so i cant buy what i need. but im gona get started soon. as soon as it warms up out side lol.

but i hope to have it done by spring. but my main goal is to have it done for the Yak' and Portland show. i have all the interior ready to put in. and i have a lil trick up my sleave for the interior. this is sumthin NOBODY has EVER done before. :nicoderm: im not gona give it away yet. but you'll deff' hear about it when it hits all the shows.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 2 2008, 11:46 PM~9594186
> *everything has been closed cuz of the Fu<kin Holidays
> so i cant buy what i need. but im gona get started soon. as soon as it warms up out side lol.
> 
> but i hope to have it done by spring. but my main goal is to have it done for the Yak' and Portland show. i have all the interior ready to put in. and i have a lil trick up my sleave for the interior. this is sumthin NOBODY has EVER done before.  :nicoderm: im not gona give it away yet. but you'll deff' hear about it when it hits all the shows.
> *


coo...im gonna hopefully have the 63 rollin again for the yakima cruz sucked last cruise we didnt get the motor in on time so we didnt roll nothin...this year im planning on putting my new springs in and throw the skirts on and roll it...or maybe i'll get some 13s


----------



## LOWYALTY48

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 4 2008, 04:12 PM~9607960
> *ttt
> *


nice avi


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up fools, aint heard shit from anybody in awhile. i wonder where the hell dustin is lol.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 5 2008, 09:22 PM~9617333
> *wut up fools, aint heard shit from anybody in awhile. i wonder where the hell dustin is lol.
> *


i know huh...wasnt he supposed to be getting a big body this month?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol yeah, i cant wait to see it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 5 2008, 09:50 PM~9617612
> *lol yeah, i cant wait to see it
> *


me too!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

cant wait to tunr 16, i gotta get a job!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 5 2008, 11:07 PM~9618203
> *cant wait to tunr 16, i gotta get a job!!
> *


me too...next month!!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP

WAS UP YOUNG RIDERZ ADD ME TO MYSPACE


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## CaddyKid253

i REALLY like the 2" white wall.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dammmmmmmmmnnnnn!!!!!!!!!! the trey is sittin so pretty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 6 2008, 01:28 PM~9621397
> *i REALLY like the 2" white wall.
> *


i like the half inch more...i'd like to get some half inch...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9621896
> *i like the half inch more...i'd like to get some half inch...
> *


thanks homie...im happy with it too...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2008, 12:27 PM~9620710
> *
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2008, 02:51 PM~9621903
> *thanks homie...im happy with it too...
> *


:wow: he just quoted him self...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9622068
> *:wow: he just quoted him self...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
woops ment to quote twisted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol whats up you crazy mother fuckers


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2008, 03:26 PM~9631880
> *lol whats up you crazy mother fuckers
> *


nothin much what u up to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

not a damn thing homie, just watchin my cadi waitin to be worked on lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2008, 03:39 PM~9632012
> *not a damn thing homie, just watchin my cadi waitin to be worked on lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im gonna go work on the trey right now gonna put my skirts on :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2008, 05:20 PM~9632347
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: im gonna go work on the trey right now gonna put my skirts on :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


cool shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2008, 05:40 PM~9633008
> *cool shit
> *


GOT THEM ON!!! LOOKS REALLY GOOD I LIKE THEM ALOT!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everybody, pics of the skirts homie!!! lol ruben the flyer looks awesome but i dont believe im going to this year's either


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 9 2008, 08:05 PM~9653070
> *wut up everybody, pics of the skirts homie!!! lol ruben the flyer looks awesome but i dont believe im going to this year's either
> *


i'll try to get some...


----------



## six trey impala

lifted up the front on it too...


----------



## CaddyKid253

it looks nice, but i kinda like it when its sittin low. it looks about stock now. or maybe thats just from the angle im seeing it at.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuck the trey looks sweet, did you photoshop the lift??? lol
fuck that shit put it back low :biggrin:

i want my caddy bumber to be sooooooooo low you cant put a quarter under it lol


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools, i'm at the library. my computers fucked right now. trey looks good polo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

what up man, keep your head up

ay i got some news, but im not sayin anything yet. it has nothing to do with my car.


----------



## six trey impala

naw it aint photoshopped.lol it's a lil higher then stock cause if i get a pic of the very front u can see my wheels are a tiny bit butterflied but i'd rather have it lifted in the front then low in the front cause i dont like the way they look higher in the back with the skirts...i might cut the springs in the back


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 10 2008, 01:42 PM~9659399
> *sup fools, i'm at the library. my computers fucked right now. trey looks good polo
> *


oh shit it's batman himself!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP FOO DID U EVER GET THAT BIG BODY??!!!


----------



## six trey impala

here's a pic of when it used to sit super low i didnt like it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

super low????? i see alot of light under there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 10 2008, 03:23 PM~9660267
> *super low?????  i see alot of light under there
> *


 :biggrin: i think it looks super low...im not into the higher in the back hot rod look i'd rather have it layed flat out or higher in the front :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

are you photoshopping it or something??? i know you dont have switches lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 10 2008, 03:37 PM~9660365
> *are you photoshopping it or something??? i know you dont have switches lol
> *


huh no no photoshop...why u say that?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

how are you lowering it and raising it then???


----------



## CaddyKid253

cut the springs in the rear.  then leave the front in the air.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 10 2008, 09:15 PM~9663631
> *cut the springs in the rear.  then leave the front in the air.
> *


yup that's the plan...or going oldschool and put weight in the back...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9663177
> *how are you lowering it and raising it then???
> *


ohhh no im not lowering it it was already lowered the owner before cut the springs in the front...i jus lifted the front...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2008, 11:34 PM~9665133
> *ohhh no im not lowering it it was already lowered the owner before cut the springs in the front...i jus lifted the front...
> *


you still arnt gona tell him HOW you lifted it. lol. i wont say nuttin if you dont want me to.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 10 2008, 11:56 PM~9665310
> *you still arnt gona tell him HOW you lifted it. lol. i wont say nuttin if you dont want me to.
> *


oldschool techniques my friend


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuckin jackstands :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 11 2008, 04:38 PM~9670379
> *fuckin jackstands :biggrin:
> *


naw no jack stands no jack...i'll try to pull it out and take pics outside pics kinda suck in the garage it's all dark...lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 11 2008, 12:13 AM~9665396-->
> 
> 
> 
> oldschool techniques my friend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hella ol'skool.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 11 2008, 04:38 PM~9670379
> *fuckin jackstands :biggrin:
> *


naw... your thinkin too hard.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 11 2008, 05:45 PM~9670879
> *lol, hella ol'skool.
> naw... your thinkin too hard.
> *


lol caddy knows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

tryin not to think at all :biggrin:

today was a cool day, had to make up class time, walked to bojangles with some homies from shop class at 6 after class. that shit was cool, it hit the spot too lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

just got tha lak stripped.










more pics in my topic.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 12 2008, 12:42 AM~9673873
> *just got tha lak stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my topic.
> *


oooooo who did it?>


----------



## CaddyKid253

goofy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 12 2008, 10:55 AM~9675432
> *goofy
> *











GAAARRRSHHH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

them stripes look clean as fuck


----------



## CaddyKid253

thanks twisty lol. 

six trey, you know the guy im talkin about... right?

and mine sits lower then yours :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 12 2008, 06:36 PM~9677717
> *thanks twisty lol.
> 
> six trey, you know the guy im talkin about... right?
> 
> and mine sits lower then yours  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya i know who ur talking about..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 12 2008, 06:36 PM~9677717
> *thanks twisty lol.
> 
> six trey, you know the guy im talkin about... right?
> 
> and mine sits lower then yours  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw mine sits way lower!!!naw i cant have my car sitting any lower from the front right now cause the headers rub when i pull into stores or they'll hit for sure on speed bumps :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

naw... mine is so low. i have to role out of the car cuz its too hard to stand up LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

its uber low, but i still see light homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

any of yall know what song this is on this vid???

video


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 13 2008, 10:55 AM~9681830
> *its uber low, but i still see light homie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what u mean light sucka it's daytime outside ur supposed to see light :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:36 AM~9680718
> *naw... mine is so low. i have to role out of the car cuz its too hard to stand up LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw mines laying body u still have like 2 inches from the ground to ur body...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 13 2008, 10:57 AM~9681840-->
> 
> 
> 
> any of yall know what song this is on this vid???
> 
> video
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by: Do Or Die
> song: Playa Like Me And You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 13 2008, 12:26 PM~9682291
> *what u mean light sucka it's daytime outside ur supposed to see light :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 it is daytime
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 13 2008, 12:27 PM~9682299
> *naw mines laying body u still have like 2 inches from the ground to ur body...
> *


but on the other hand, i dont see any light under mine :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:02 PM~9682452
> *by: Do Or Die
> song: Playa Like Me And You
> x2 it is daytime
> but on the other hand, i dont see any light under mine :biggrin:
> *


it's cause i trap light under my car it cant get out it's too low :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

LOL... ok ok... you got me :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:12 PM~9682504
> *LOL... ok ok... you got me  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


lol when i wanna be a lowrider i can be a lowrider but when i wanna be a high rider i can be a high rider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

:nosad:
i want a lowrider, not a tractor :nicoderm: lol

whats it like in Yak? its sunny over here.
just one of those days 

it make me wanna go ride.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:25 PM~9682574
> *:nosad:
> i want a lowrider, not a tractor :nicoderm: lol
> 
> whats it like in Yak? its sunny over here.
> just one of those days
> 
> it make me wanna go ride.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2
it's ugly here and cold...me and my little nephew are watching some lowrider videos from 89 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

i didnt know they made lowrider movies in 89. well.... i dont see why not.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:35 PM~9682636
> *i didnt know they made lowrider movies in 89. well.... i dont see why not.
> *


ya my dads got a whole bunch of old lowrider videos...


----------



## six trey impala

pops old g ride...one of the first cars around town to have 13 inch spokes on his ride he said people used to try to make fun of him because his tires were really small until he hit the switch.lol


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## CaddyKid253

hold on... im up loading a pic, i got sumthing to show y'all


----------



## CaddyKid253

i got this to control my airbags.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:51 PM~9682719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this to control my airbags.
> *


is that off that other caddy??? u gonna put them in ur ride???


----------



## CaddyKid253

i just got the controler yesterday. but the bags were in the parts caddy. yeah, ima put them in just until i get some "real" juice.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:53 PM~9682734
> *i just got the controler yesterday. but the bags were in the parts caddy. yeah, ima put them in just until i get some "real" juice.
> *


coo when u gonna put them in?


----------



## CaddyKid253

the arrows are all pump, the circles are all dumps, the R buttons are right side up and down, the L are left up and down. and the start and select are pancake up and down.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2008, 01:54 PM~9682738
> *coo when u gonna put them in?
> *


soon! hopefuly within a week.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:56 PM~9682748
> *the arrows are all pump, the circles are all dumps, the R buttons are right side up and down, the L are left up and down. and the start and select are pancake up and down.
> *


i heard those controllers have alot of problem cause of the wiring on them i remember my brother did a setup for someone with that controller and he ended bringing the car back to go to a regular switch panel...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:56 PM~9682748
> *the arrows are all pump, the circles are all dumps, the R buttons are right side up and down, the L are left up and down. and the start and select are pancake up and down.
> *


i heard those controllers have alot of problem cause of the wiring on them i remember my brother did a setup for someone with that controller and he ended bringing the car back to go to a regular switch panel...


----------



## CaddyKid253

i used one on a 64 and it never had a problem. and that was about 5 years ago.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 01:56 PM~9682748
> *the arrows are all pump, the circles are all dumps, the R buttons are right side up and down, the L are left up and down. and the start and select are pancake up and down.
> *


i heard those controllers have alot of problem cause of the wiring on them i remember my brother did a setup for someone with that controller and he ended bringing the car back to go to a regular switch panel...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:02 PM~9682776
> *i used one on a 64 and it never had a problem. and that was about 5 years ago.
> *


ya this was a long time ago too when they first came out i guess the car would move by itself or the button would stay stuck but i dont know havent seen one in a long time...


----------



## CaddyKid253

i guess its like all other switches, you got to know your car and how to use it. and once you get the hang of it you know how it acts when you do sumthing to it. everycar is different, no matter how alike there are.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:12 PM~9682827
> *i guess its like all other switches, you got to know your car and how to use it. and once you get the hang of it you know how it acts when you do sumthing to it. everycar is different, no matter how alike there are.
> *


ya probably...im only gonna run 4 switches on my car front back to the back corners...


----------



## CaddyKid253

thats all you need.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:17 PM~9682848
> *thats all you need.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
im not gonna use the regular switch extensions im gonna get some other headlight switches to the 63 as extensions...


----------



## six trey impala

what size cylinders are u gonna run?


----------



## CaddyKid253

8z in front and 14z in rear.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:28 PM~9682897
> *8z in front and 14z in rear.
> *


damn thats gonna be a big ass end lock up :biggrin: :biggrin: 
u gonna hop?


----------



## CaddyKid253

im not a hopper. im only gona run 8 total batts. 4 in each coner. and and i just wanna lock up so i can get a HELLA high 3 wheel


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:33 PM~9682924
> *im not a hopper. im only gona run 8 total batts. 4 in each coner. and and i just wanna lock up so i can get a HELLA high 3 wheel
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: u gonna do any reinforcing?


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah, around the back arch, under the doors, and the cross member. but thats about it. and i get free scrap metal from work so i can prett much do what ever i want. oh yeah, im gona do the rearend too. 

and the only reason im not out rydin right now is cuz im gettin my paper work ready for court. :yessad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:43 PM~9682964
> *yeah, around the back arch, under the doors, and the cross member. but thats about it. and i get free scrap metal from work so i can prett much do what ever i want. oh yeah, im gona do the rearend too.
> 
> and the only reason im not out rydin right now is cuz im gettin my paper work ready for court. :yessad:
> *


court sucks :angry: :angry:


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah. my shit was all in the papers.


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol. jk. but i am getting ready for court, i just wont say why.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 13 2008, 02:54 PM~9683016
> *lol. jk. but i am getting ready for court, i just wont say why.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that article was pretty funny...


----------



## 87gbody

I'm 17 with a 87 regal. 2 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 13 2008, 09:57 PM~9686884
> *I'm 17 with a 87 regal. 2 pumps 6 batteries
> *


any pics?


----------



## 87gbody

I took the trim off the doors the other day it looks better now. Add me on <a href=\'http://myspace.com/shass07\' target=\'_blank\'>myspace</a> everyone.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 14 2008, 12:34 AM~9688460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the trim off the doors the other day it looks better now. Add me on <a href=\'http://myspace.com/shass07\' target=\'_blank\'>myspace</a> everyone.
> *


damn looks clean u should get some 13X7s for it it would look badass


----------



## six trey impala

im gonna try to pull my car out tomorrow if it aint ugly out or snowing cleaned it up today looks real good...


----------



## 87gbody

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 14 2008, 03:42 AM~9688521-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn looks clean u should get some 13X7s for it it would look badass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I know, but I'm gonna save up for some more frame reinforcements first.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 14 2008, 03:50 AM~9688569
> *im gonna try to pull my car out tomorrow if it aint ugly out or snowing cleaned it up today looks real good...
> *


 so you actually got a 63 impala?


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 14 2008, 12:34 AM~9688460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the trim off the doors the other day it looks better now. Add me on <a href=\'http://myspace.com/shass07\' target=\'_blank\'>myspace</a> everyone.
> *


ive seen this sumwhere else. are you one of my friends on myspace? or did you post this pic sumwhere else?


----------



## 87gbody

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 14 2008, 04:10 AM~9688692
> *ive seen this sumwhere else. are you one of my friends on myspace? or did you post this pic sumwhere else?
> *


when I first got the car I made a thread in the hydraulics section, maybe you saw it there.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up fools, today was cool but we got long ass exams the rest of the week.

but the lesson learned today, lust and love fucking eclipse each other


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay speaking of that lesson thing i think that should be a daily thing. especially since we are young riders, and we all are tryin to learn i say we put up lessons we learned from the day to escape our lil bsin' and shit talking for a minute lol. I want one from each of you, not tryin to be the boss but i feel that it is a good idea to do this because not only are we learning about lowridin but life also. if you dont wanna do one you dont have to but I will. It would be a good break from shit talking, but then after you post we can BS again :biggrin: just a lil HW for you slackers LOL


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 14 2008, 01:08 AM~9688684
> *yeah I know, but I'm gonna save up for some more frame reinforcements first.
> so you actually got a 63 impala?
> *


reinforcements is a smart thing to do dont want to start buckling shit or snapping frames in half :biggrin: :biggrin: and ya i really have a 63


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 14 2008, 01:08 AM~9688684
> *yeah I know, but I'm gonna save up for some more frame reinforcements first.
> so you actually got a 63 impala?
> *


another lesson dont hit submit modified post twice or u'll get a fucken double post :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 14 2008, 03:58 PM~9693377
> *ay speaking of that lesson thing i think that should be a daily thing. especially since we are young riders, and we all are tryin to learn i say we put up lessons we learned from the day to escape our lil bsin' and shit talking for a minute lol. I want one from each of you, not tryin to be the boss but i feel that it is a good idea to do this because not only are we learning about lowridin but life also. if you dont wanna do one you dont have to but I will. It would be a good break from shit talking, but then after you post we can BS again :biggrin: just a lil HW for you slackers LOL
> *


heres a lesson when building a car dont rush it or bad shit will start happening and it'll jus end up taking longer...damn cruise night!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

it can or cant relate to lowridin


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson learned:

#1. M.O.B.
#2. if you dont trust a female, then theres a reason why, fig'out that reason and eather fix it or keep rolin'.
#3. women change after marrage, thats why im looking for a girl that cant cook and argues all day.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 14 2008, 07:33 PM~9695421
> *lesson learned:
> 
> #1. M.O.B.
> #2. if you dont trust a female, then theres a reason why, fig'out that reason and eather fix it or keep rolin'.
> #3. women change after marrage, thats why im looking for a girl that cant cook and argues all day.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

always wear a condom no matter how uncomfortable they feel...  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

when rolling on spokes always check ur knockoffs every once in a while dont want a wheel passing u up while cruising...


----------



## CaddyKid253

also... my mother used to alwayz tell me; if you cant find anything to live for, then you better find something to die for.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9695557
> *when rolling on spokes always check ur knockoffs every once in a while dont want a wheel passing u up while cruising...
> *


i only have to check 'em once. on my old car, i put them on. went down the street check 'em again and never had to deal with them again. i road on them for about a year and a half and never had a problem. i was on the freeway, racing doin 80mph taking corners and everything, and never had a problem. heres the trick, put them on like you meen it. when you put them on, just think, your life depends on those wheels, so i put them on TIGHT!!! i beat on that shit like it was puzzy.


----------



## 87gbody

nice car six tre, is it juiced?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9696677
> *i only have to check 'em once. on my old car, i put them on. went down the street check 'em again and never had to deal with them again. i road on them for about a year and a half and never had a problem. i was on the freeway, racing doin 80mph taking corners and everything, and never had a problem. heres the trick, put them on like you meen it. when you put them on, just think, your life depends on those wheels, so i put them on TIGHT!!! i beat on that shit like it was puzzy.
> *


put a rag over them when u hit it too so u dont risk chipping a k/o


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jan 14 2008, 09:44 PM~9696834
> *nice car six tre, is it juiced?
> *


thanks homie naw it aint juiced not yet...im gonna be getting this frame pretty soon to a 62 impala so i can start reinforcing and molding


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9696677
> *i only have to check 'em once. on my old car, i put them on. went down the street check 'em again and never had to deal with them again. i road on them for about a year and a half and never had a problem. i was on the freeway, racing doin 80mph taking corners and everything, and never had a problem. heres the trick, put them on like you meen it. when you put them on, just think, your life depends on those wheels, so i put them on TIGHT!!! i beat on that shit like it was puzzy.
> *


we always check ours every once in a while especially when we go on long distance cruises dont want one rolling off and fucking up shit...especially on these big cars...


----------



## gordolw4life

JUST SAY NO TO DRUGS KIDS :nono: :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 10 2008, 04:38 PM~9659886
> *what up man, keep your head up
> 
> ay i got some news, but im not sayin anything yet. it has nothing to do with my car.
> *


i got some news too :0 i didn't get the fleetwood!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 












but i did get a 92 town car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2008, 08:23 AM~9699438
> *i got some news too :0 i didn't get the fleetwood!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> but i did get a 92 town car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pics?


----------



## 919ryder

sorry, i'm at school right now and they wont lemme do it at the library, but hopefully my comp. will be on soon. it's a project but the body is stright as fuck! and the bumper is already on the ground....they took the air bags out that come stock and put in some springs so now the ass is low as hell :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2008, 08:28 AM~9699460
> *sorry, i'm at school right now and they wont lemme do it at the library, but hopefully my comp. will be on soon. it's a project but the body is stright as fuck! and the bumper is already on the ground....they took the air bags out that come stock and put in some springs so now the ass is low as hell :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats cool...those cars have weird ass suspension the a-arms look funny on those i heard u have to do some fabricating or something to juice them not sure though my homie has a town car too...3 pumps 2 in the front and one behind the grill it does monster 3s and it hops...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:28 AM~9699460
> *sorry, i'm at school right now and they wont lemme do it at the library, but hopefully my comp. will be on soon. it's a project but the body is stright as fuck! and the bumper is already on the ground....they took the air bags out that come stock and put in some springs so now the ass is low as hell :cheesy:
> *


fashow :biggrin: yeah, i'm looking into that, i'm also gonna swap the whole front end on it. 95-97 looks better to me


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit homie, i seriously dout i'll be rollin with you this may tho..... i aint even going. cant wait to ride with you though, im glad you finally got a car. yes you have to do a lesson too, anytime you can get on just put one up.

My lesson learned
even though things go slow and things might not be right or broken, you must keep your eyes on the prize


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2008, 08:58 AM~9699598
> *fashow :biggrin: yeah, i'm looking into that, i'm also gonna swap the whole front end on it. 95-97 looks better to me
> *


ya the euro lights look good...does it run?


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson for today:

The worst way to miss someone is to be sitting right beside them
knowing you can't have them.



im gona make it a goal to do one a day.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 15 2008, 07:10 PM~9703935
> *lesson for today:
> 
> The worst way to miss someone is to be sitting right beside them
> knowing you can't have them.
> im gona make it a goal to do one a day.
> *


you damn right about that, especially some shit that happened yesterday to me, fuckin teasers.

thanks homie, i appericate it. Just kind of limit it to one a day unless you feel its kind of important. cuz you a polo just postin them shits up like its cool LOL. lets try to keep it organized.

and try to comment on them also, we gotta learn from each other.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2008, 06:45 PM~9704256
> *cuz you a polo just postin them shits up like its cool LOL.
> *


lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:biggrin:

i aint got school tomorrow so im going to be up al night, call of duty 4 here i come :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight boys ive been neglecting my baby, so i went outside and messed around on the lac a min. i was looking at the rotted shit on it, then just said fuck it and took the rotted stuff on the right quater filler. im thinkin off sayin fuck it and taking off the bumper to make sure the fiberglass filler i've got fits. but doing that got me thinking, so i went and popped the hood, something i havent done for months. i looked at the motor its kind of rusted. Then Ichecked the oil which has been leaking for a long ass time, but surprizingly it hasnt lost as much as i thought it would have. I just looked everything over thought for awhile. I'm still figuring out which motor i should do, the 307 or the 350. It really doesn't matter cuz i dont have the cash but im still thinking.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2008, 04:52 PM~9702235
> *ya the euro lights look good...does it run?
> *


dude said the motor was locked up...but i'm hopin once i go through it that it will just be somethin small..but i can get a engine at the junkyard for like $200  

lesson for today, before u start hookin up all your wires (door locks, windows, seat adjusters, mirrors, etc) make sure that there are no shortages noticable, last night i connected the wires for the control for the mirror, and them mother fuckers caught on fire!, i burned the shit outta my hand :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol my lesson

its hard for your heart to register the thought you wont get what you want when your head knows you cant have it


----------



## CaddyKid253

2dayz lesson:

Don't waste your time on a man/woman, who isn't willing to waste
their time on you.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 16 2008, 01:41 PM~9710779
> *aight boys ive been neglecting my baby, so  i went outside and messed around on the lac a min. i was looking at the rotted shit on it, then just said fuck it and took the rotted stuff on the right quater filler. im thinkin off sayin fuck it and taking off the bumper to make sure the fiberglass filler i've got fits. but doing that got me thinking, so i went and popped the hood, something i havent done for months. i looked at the motor its kind of rusted. Then Ichecked the oil which has been leaking for a long ass time, but surprizingly it hasnt lost as much as i thought it would have. I just looked everything over thought for awhile. I'm still figuring out which motor i should do, the 307 or the 350. It really doesn't matter cuz i dont have the cash but im still thinking.
> *


is ur motor taken apart??? i sprayed Marvel oil on my motor took keep the walls of the piston and valley on the block to rust it works really good...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 16 2008, 02:01 PM~9710945
> *dude said the motor was locked up...but i'm hopin once i go through it that it will just be somethin small..but i can get a engine at the junkyard for like $200
> 
> lesson for today, before u start hookin up all your wires (door locks, windows, seat adjusters, mirrors, etc) make sure that there are no shortages noticable, last night i connected the wires for the control for the mirror, and them mother fuckers caught on fire!, i burned the shit outta my hand :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


what color is it??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2008, 07:49 PM~9713370
> *is ur motor taken apart??? i sprayed Marvel oil on my motor took keep the walls of the piston and valley on the block to rust it works really good...
> *


nope, i aint done shit to her since i took off her door panels...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 16 2008, 08:32 PM~9714213
> *nope, i aint done shit to her since i took off her door panels...
> *


oh that sucks...


----------



## six trey impala

polished up my bezels today and put them back on my car they look good now i need to polish the grill but my cousins gonna lend me a dremel(spell check) with a buffing pad so i can do it quicker...oh and i got another motor for it too so it should be rolling soon!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2008, 09:37 PM~9714275
> *oh that sucks...
> *


yeah but id rather her be in my yard wasting away slowy then be in a junkyard crushed to tiny pieces


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 16 2008, 08:38 PM~9714293
> *yeah but id rather her be in my yard wasting away slowy then be in a junkyard crushed to tiny pieces
> *


 i feel that way about ALL ol'skools. in 10 years its gona be REALLY hard to get parts for ANY 80's cars. the junk yards just treat them like shit. and treat the hondas like gold :angry: .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 16 2008, 09:06 PM~9714589
> *i feel that way about ALL ol'skools. in 10 years its gona be REALLY hard to get parts for ANY 80's cars. the junk yards just treat them like shit. and treat the hondas like gold  :angry: .
> *


thats cause those cars are in demand right now with gas prices and the tuner scene is pretty big right now too...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 16 2008, 10:06 PM~9714589
> *i feel that way about ALL ol'skools. in 10 years its gona be REALLY hard to get parts for ANY 80's cars. the junk yards just treat them like shit. and treat the hondas like gold  :angry: .
> *


i know man... its pretty sad, it sucks to think about it :tears:


----------



## CaddyKid253

fu<kin ricers. i pulled up to a group of ricers at a gas station and i rev'd my engine and said _"you wanna race"_ and there were like _"naw man, mine's all stock"_ i said _"so you got rims, exhaust, paint, wing, and all that shit... and the motor is stock?!!!!!" _he nodded and put his head down. WTF!!!! get back in your hot wheel and go home. :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 16 2008, 11:09 PM~9715906
> *fu<kin ricers. i pulled up to a group of ricers at a gas station and i rev'd my engine and said "you wanna race" and there were like "naw man, mine's all stock" i said "so you got rims, exhaust, paint, wing, and all that shit... and the motor is stock?!!!!!" he nodded and put his head down. WTF!!!! get back in your hot wheel and go home.  :angry:
> *


i dont got hate for them i used to like them alot thats when my bro had his 97 prelude it was nice had full body kit wing and exhaust and the motor was chromed out...i still like them my cousins really into them he owns a shop puts out little civic hatches with 400 horse right now he's got an AWD talon putting out 550hp to the wheels it's badass runs 10s in the 1/4 mile and it's a street car with full interior not all gutted out like how u see some cars...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

better them fuckin civics than a caddy.....lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt leason learned
dont always account for something when you dont have it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im gunna go cat huntin tomorrow, we got 3 cats around here that tore up the trash they used to live in the house but we threw them out. them little bitches are pissin me off,1 of them snuck back in the house and hid i spent like 10 min. trying to find that hoe. i found her and grabbed her by the fur but the bitch tried to bite so i grabbed the fucker and started chokin her but my brother told me to quit so i threw her 20 feet in the air and out the door. but this time when i get home from exams im throwin them fokkers 20 feet in the air and across the street :biggrin:

will try to take pics :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 17 2008, 05:14 PM~9720922
> *will try to take pics :biggrin:
> *





_lesson: _Pimpin' aint dead. the business is just a lil slow right now.


----------



## CaddyKid253

damn. i started the last few pages.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

and i ended them :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol. yep.

lesson 2: 
anything you do long enuff, you'll get good at it.
even if its pimpin a ho, or slangin a hot dog on a stick.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol one a day homie!!!!!! posting like 3 a day destroys the meaning of doing it. pick one that you feel should really be up there you know what i mean??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo caddykid, im thinking of taking of my bumper, do i need to put jack stands under it so it dont fall on me. i'll be doin it by myself, i cant remeber how many bolts i'll have to take it off but it might be 8 right??


----------



## CaddyKid253

k. i'll do one a day. but i just heard that in a song and i had to post it.

you could put stands. theres 8 bolts. and the wires for the lights. be careful not to rip the wire for the light out. its better if you had another person to hold the bumper or unhook the lights but you'll be fine by yourself. it only weights about 40lbs. stands are kinda small. use milk crates if you have some, or even a laundry basket upside down.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight thanks homie, how do i unhook the ligts wires???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nevermind i got them 

aight, i know that i said that we should limit lessons posted one per day but an exception should be made. That exception is lessons you learned working on your ride. because those lessons could be valuable and great reminders for when you forget something.

worked on my caddy today i learned a number of things broke a light blub and took off the wrong bolts to the bumper which loosened my exhaust. I didnt no that but my exhuast pipe aint even attached to the CAT so fuck it who cares. Its all apart of the learning process for us 
1. When you work on old cars you will get things in your eyes, it will be painful
2. ALWAYS be careful, dont force things
3.know what your taking off, if you dont then be careful


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 18 2008, 05:34 PM~9729315
> *nevermind i got them
> 
> aight, i know that i said that we should limit lessons posted one per day but an exception should be made. That exception is lessons you learned working on your ride. because those lessons could be valuable and great reminders for when you forget something.
> 
> worked on my caddy today i learned a number of things broke a light blub and took off the work bolts to the bumper which loosened my exhaust. I didnt no that but my exhuast pipe aint even attached to the CAT so fuck it who cares. Its all apart of the learning process for us
> 1. When you work on old cars you will get things in your eyes, it will be painful
> 2. ALWAYS be careful, dont force things
> 3.know what your taking off, if you dont then be careful
> 
> *


fuck ya i remember when i first pulled the motor out of the 63 and pulled the drive shaft out i got hella grease in my eyes it's not like that no more i pressure washed everything and painted it but damn that shit burns!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ouch!!! man that sounds like it really hurt. working on rocks isnt very comfortable ether.... lol it feel awesome to work on her again. bout time i didnt play video games for hours on end again


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 18 2008, 07:44 PM~9730169
> *ouch!!! man that sounds like it really hurt. working on rocks isnt very comfortable ether.... lol it feel awesome to work on her again. bout time i didnt play video games for hours on end again
> *


ya rocks hurt i remember when i cleaned my undercarriage and painted it i was on the rocks in the driveway it hurt but i cleaned the undies good... :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol, man atleast you can move yours. mine has to stay there so they can get the limo in and out of the driveway. 

now i have to find out how to take the broken bulb out and find one that will fit, any suggestions caddykid????


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 18 2008, 05:34 PM~9729315-->
> 
> 
> 
> worked on my caddy today i learned a number of things broke a light blub and took off the wrong bolts to the bumper *which loosened my exhaust*. I didnt no that but my *exhuast pipe aint even attached to the CAT *so fuck it who cares. Its all apart of the learning process for us
> 
> *1. When you work on old cars you will get things in your eyes, it will be painful*
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 18 2008, 09:21 PM~9730899
> *lol, man atleast you can move yours. mine has to stay there so they can get the limo in and out of the driveway.
> 
> now i have to find out how to take the broken bulb out and find one that will fit, any suggestions caddykid????
> *


 i got 2 ideas.

1. get rubber, or a rag or sumthing to put over it and just try to push in the mid' of the light where there isnt any glass and push and turn. if that dont work....

2. unplug the batt'. get needle nose plyers and stick them in the mid' of the light and open them up inside the buld and push and turn. 

take a pic, that would help me more to tell you how.


lesson: dont let ANYbody know more about you, then you know about yourself.


----------



## CaddyKid253

i wired up my homies lak 2day. it sat at his shop for months. trin to get it to work. he couldnt get it to lift up, he couldnt even get the car to start. he had "AT LEAST" 5 guys come up to the shop to look at it. all of them put a wire here, plug this in there....ect..... and nothin worked. so he jacked it up and was about to pull the gas tank out to check the fuel pump. i said "before you pull the tank down. did you check the fuse for the fuel pump?" so i change the fuse and it started right up. and starts every time now. then i was looking in the trunk, going over everything in my head for the wiring(on the switches). and i said "so nobody can get this to work?...." he said " :nosad: it wont lift up or do anything, it dont even make noise" so i said.... "here's a list of what i need.... get me all this and i'll have your car 3wheelin 2night."

so he got back with all i need (wire, wire-ends, new switches, 3 'noids) i said "OK! give me a few hours, cuz im re-wireing your whole setup from front to back. new switches and everything. im, not gona deal with this half-ass sh*t. thats why it dont work now, cuz you got half-ass mo'fo's that think they know switches just cuz they saw a Dr. Dre video."

so i wired it all up and i took it out to the street and hit the 3 and dragged the bumpa' all the way down the street  . i got back and said "ok, here's what each switch does..., and when i need sumthin done, dont forget about this."



hers pics of the car. its the brown lak next to mine.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 12:04 AM~9731766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL!!!!!!!
> i got 2 ideas.
> 
> 1. get rubber, or a rag or sumthing to put over it and just try to push in the mid' of the light where there isnt any glass and push and turn. if that dont work....
> 
> 2. unplug the batt'. get needle nose plyers and stick them in the mid' of the light and open them up inside the buld and push and turn.
> 
> take a pic, that would help me more to tell you how.
> lesson: dont let ANYbody know more about you, then you know about yourself.
> *


unless u want a new hair due u can leave the battery hooked up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 12:55 AM~9732050
> * i wired up my homies lak 2day. it sat at his shop for months. trin to get it to work. he couldnt get it to lift up, he couldnt even get the car to start. he had "AT LEAST" 5 guys come up to the shop to look at it. all of them put a wire here, plug this in there....ect..... and nothin worked. so he jacked it up and was about to pull the gas tank out to check the fuel pump. i said "before you pull the tank down. did you check the fuse for the fuel pump?" so i change the fuse and it started right up. and starts every time now. then i was looking in the trunk, going over everything in my head for the wiring(on the switches). and i said "so nobody can get this to work?...." he said "  :nosad: it wont lift up or do anything, it dont even make noise" so i said.... "here's a list of what i need.... get me all this and i'll have your car 3wheelin 2night."
> 
> so he got back with all i need (wire, wire-ends, new switches, 3 'noids) i said "OK! give me a few hours, cuz im re-wireing your whole setup from front to back. new switches and everything. im, not gona deal with this half-ass sh*t. thats why it dont work now, cuz you got half-ass mo'fo's that think they know switches just cuz they saw a Dr. Dre video."
> 
> so i wired it all up and i took it out to the street and hit the 3 and dragged the bumpa' all the way down the street  .  i got back and said "ok, here's what each switch does..., and when i need sumthin done, dont forget about this."
> 
> 
> 
> hers pics of the car. its the brown lak next to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya that sucks when u have someone work on ur car and they half ass the shit somethings gonna end up fucking up and ur not gonna know what they did and ur gonna end up spending a bunch of money trying to start all over and doing it again the right way


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 01:04 AM~9731766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL!!!!!!!
> i got 2 ideas.
> 
> 1. get rubber, or a rag or sumthing to put over it and just try to push in the mid' of the light where there isnt any glass and push and turn. if that dont work....
> 
> 2. unplug the batt'. get needle nose plyers and stick them in the mid' of the light and open them up inside the buld and push and turn.
> 
> take a pic, that would help me more to tell you how.
> lesson: dont let ANYbody know more about you, then you know about yourself.
> *


shit my batts been disconnected for months, i learned me a good lesson when my alternator shocked the fuck outta my dumbass. damn near jumped back 10ft. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was when caddy and me were just getting to know one another, good times....

i used a rag, thanks caddy, i gotta find 115 bulb. i bet i could find it at auto zone or something. 

bad thing is its cold as fuck outside and its raining so i can work on it today. which is also bad cuz i'll have problems remebering where in the trunk i put the bolts andwhich ones go where.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bwhahhahaahahahhaha good shit caddykid, showin those mofo's how the young riders do :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt mofos


----------



## CaddyKid253

i was playin with it sum more 2day. kinda cuz i wanted to "test drive" it again lol  . its the shops car. and the owner said "i dont care anymore, you know what your doin, so make it work". i said "lol ok... im gona make a hopper!" he said "do it... have it ready for this summer".

so MY lak is almost done. i just need door panels and carpet.
so ima be workin on the shop car turnin it in to a single pump. im gona get ready to extend the arms. so i'll update y'all as i build it.
OH YES six trey!!!! im bringin it to tha Yak' show.

























































it gets a higher 3 then that, the bumpa' touches the ground.


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh yeah... 

*lesson for 2day:*
i come to realize that all my cars get jealous if a girl is in the car with me. (example)

_my delta: _tried to commit suicide everytime i even looked at a girl on the sidewalk ( i would almost hit somebody lol) and oneday i saw this girl i liked so i hit the brake to make a turn to stop and pick her up. right then i got rearended. *totald the car* lol
_
my Ninety-Eight: _the sterio would cut out and only work half the time if i had i girl wit me. but if im ridin wit tha homies, then it would bump wit no problems. *still cant fig' that out* lol

_my daily now: _wants to die as im driving it. but if im by myself then it dont have a problem. lol

_my lak: _is the only one that hasnt given me problems. its the most reliable car i EVER had. im sure it gets jealous, but it wont say anything about it. *i guess it hides its feeling for me* lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 06:41 PM~9735727
> *oh yeah...
> 
> lesson for 2day:
> i come to realize that all my cars get jealous if a girl is in the car with me. (example)
> 
> my delta: tried to commit suicide everytime i even looked at a girl on the sidewalk ( i would almost hit somebody lol) and oneday i saw this girl i liked so i hit the brake to make a turn to stop and pick her up. right then i got rearended. *totald the car* lol
> 
> my Ninety-Eight: the sterio would cut out and only work half the time if i had i girl wit me. but if im ridin wit tha homies, then it would bump wit no problems. *still cant fig' that out* lol
> 
> my daily now: wants to die as im driving it. but if im by myself then it dont have a problem. lol
> 
> my lak: is the only one that hasnt given me problems. its the most reliable car i EVER had. im sure it gets jealous, but it wont say anything about it. *i guess it hides its feeling for me* lol
> *


hahah that reminds me of this time when my dad was driving my car a long time ago like when i first got it and then the lights all of the sudden shut off and he said damn car what a piece of shit jus to be messing around and right after he said that the car died and coasted home then i hopped in it and it started right up lights worked and ran really good... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

guess theres gonna be no more layin for that caddy since its gonna be a hopper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

nope. i wanna put 18's in the rear. its gona lock up like the black magic cutlass.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 07:09 PM~9735866
> *nope. i wanna put 18's in the rear. its gona lock up like the black magic cutlass.
> *


ya then extending the a arms and putting 4 tons in it...it's gonna sit up pretty high i remember my bro's malibu sat up higher then stock with some 4 tons and they were cut like 2 turns looked mean though he had the a-arms extended 2 inches...he didnt have to reinforce the a-arms though cause he put impalas in it...it got up pretty good too...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 19 2008, 07:09 PM~9735866
> *nope. i wanna put 18's in the rear. its gona lock up like the black magic cutlass.
> *


so ur gonna put chains on it?


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah ima put 4 tons in it too. chains sound like a good idea too lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahahhaha thats awesome

polo whats yours?

mine is 
think on what you have not what you want


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 19 2008, 08:47 PM~9736351
> *hahahhaha thats awesome
> 
> polo whats yours?
> 
> mine is
> think on what you have not what you want
> *


mine is...keep ur real friends close not too many of them out there...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 19 2008, 08:47 PM~9736351
> *hahahhaha thats awesome
> 
> polo whats yours?
> 
> mine is
> think on what you have not what you want
> *


mine is...keep ur real friends close not too many of them out there...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2008, 11:21 PM~9737290
> *mine is...keep ur real friends close not too many of them out there...
> *


wow... thats a really good one. i never heard it that way.

hey y'all. i got a new shirt!

















:biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

:0 wow, this topic has been hidin from me, I'm 18, and it seems like I'm the only one in my age group in kentucky that wanna build a lowrider, I'm thinkin about buildin up my delta88 but I might buy another one to build on, maybe a 63 impala like the one in the movie, " boyz n da hood", gotta save this money first!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 20 2008, 02:22 AM~9737809
> *wow... thats a really good one. i never heard it that way.
> 
> hey y'all. i got a new shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 of that shirt homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jan 20 2008, 07:39 AM~9738213
> *:0 wow, this topic has been hidin from me, I'm 18, and it seems like I'm the only one in my age group in kentucky that wanna build a lowrider, I'm thinkin about buildin up my delta88 but I might buy another one to build on, maybe a 63 impala like the one in the movie, " boyz n da hood", gotta save this money first!
> *


good tyo meet you man, but im possitive you aint the only young rider in Kentucky. Just cuz you aint met them dont mean they aint out there.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jan 20 2008, 06:39 AM~9738213
> *:0 wow, this topic has been hidin from me, I'm 18, and it seems like I'm the only one in my age group in kentucky that wanna build a lowrider, I'm thinkin about buildin up my delta88 but I might buy another one to build on, maybe a 63 impala like the one in the movie, " boyz n da hood", gotta save this money first!
> *


whats up homie post up pics of ur car...i think the homie supafly is from kentucky he has a clean cutty


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Hell Yeah! Need to do this one day, all caddys nothing else. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody, hopefully in the next couple of weeks i'll be picking up an 89 licoln also, i'll be using the a-arms and shit off of it (i heard they're stronger than the ones i have) but if all else fail, i'll just flip it and make a few bucks :biggrin: and polo my TC is like a silverish blue color.. i like that color, i'll be painting it the same color, just with a few tricks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

cool shit, glad to here things are goin along. but just so you know i wont be making it to cinco de mio this year, maybe next year.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 20 2008, 02:20 PM~9740008
> *Hell Yeah! Need to do this one day, all caddys nothing else. :biggrin:
> *


dope 

lesson: they say family comes first. but even they can turn their back on you.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats true, sadly.

my lesson
dont burn bridges if you dont have to


----------



## 919ryder

sorry to hear u won't be making it it to cinco mike, but hey, they say good things come to those who wait...i mean, look how long i been waiting, it looks like things are finally startin to come together for me.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah its cool, i dont wanna go. didnt go last year cuz i didnt want to, so this year aint no different. it will be much better when i bring and drive my own car up there. but i will keep my promise of comming up there one day and fixing cars with you or whatever, when i can drive up there by myself of course


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 20 2008, 09:32 PM~9742014
> *yeah its cool, i dont wanna go. didnt go last year cuz i didnt want to, so this year aint no different. it will be much better when i bring and drive my own car up there. but i will keep my promise of comming up there one day and fixing cars with you or whatever, when i can drive up there by myself of course
> *


i feel u, when the times right everything will work out


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

today me and my brother jumped in 34 degree pool water for 25 bucks each :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i started hyperventilating when i got in the water LOL


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2008, 04:32 PM~9748662
> *
> today me and my brother jumped in 34 degree pool water for 25 bucks each  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i started hyperventilating when i got in the water LOL
> *


lol you learn your lesson on that one. lol
and to add to your lesson, "at least dont burn the bridge until you get back across it".

lesson 2day: alot of ppl will tell you what you wanna hear. but i dont wanna hear that. just tell me the truth, cuz the truth is what i wanna hear. so in that case...., tell me what i wanna hear. lol i hope y'all can understand that. if not, read it slowly.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 21 2008, 09:01 PM~9750674
> *lol you learn your lesson on that one. lol
> and to add to your lesson, "at least dont burn the bridge until you get back across it".
> 
> lesson 2day: alot of ppl will tell you what you wanna hear. but i dont wanna hear that. just tell me the truth, cuz the truth is what i wanna hear. so in that case...., tell me what i wanna hear. lol i hope y'all can understand that. if not, read it slowly.
> *


i cant lol

yeah man thats a great one, im glad people tell me the truth when im talking about what i wanna do to my ride. it keeps me humble and realistic.

Lesson learned:
when you dive head into something its your choice to survive or pussy out


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo i made this big ass song playlist thing on myspace, i got some oldies and shit on there. go check it out and tell me if im missin something.


----------



## CaddyKid253

ummm.... whats your myspace?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 22 2008, 01:30 AM~9753555
> *ummm.... whats your myspace?
> *


im on yours, you like them fuckin rims huh :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh lol. that you! i didnt know that. oh... i feel retarded :buttkick: .


lesson: Fu<kin B*tches are annoying!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol


----------



## DRòN

caddy kid. are u still looking for the door panels. i have all the panels and most trim and dash. lemme kno.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuzzup dustin?


----------



## SJ TROKITA

THIS IS WHAT MY SON IS WORKING WITH :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuckin sweeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

pulling bumper round 2 mother fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

it was a draw, i got the bumper off but i lost 3 of the nuts to the rocks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Lesson
Bad luck and Bad memory fucking suck


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by DRòN+Jan 22 2008, 01:02 PM~9756002-->
> 
> 
> 
> caddy kid. are u still looking for the door panels. i have all the panels and most trim and dash. lemme kno.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SJ [email protected] 22 2008, 01:23 PM~9756190
> *THIS IS WHAT MY SON IS WORKING WITH  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 03:59 PM~9757297
> *it was a draw, i got the bumper off but i lost 3 of the nuts to the rocks
> *


lol. theres only 8 that hold it on. lol so you got 2 on one side and 3 on the other?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Jan 22 2008, 01:23 PM~9756190
> *THIS IS WHAT MY SON IS WORKING WITH  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks clean...those 67s look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol nope, i took off all the bolts and sat them on what i thought was plastic but was really the bumper. before i had the chance to do anything else the bumper wanted to come of the studs to kill me. it surprized the hell outta me and all four bolts from that one side fell into the rocks, and im practically blind and cant find them for shit. but luckly i found one and had the other four in the trunk so i only have to find 3. I also forgot to prop the bumper up. i'll tell you man, the life of a dumbass :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 05:26 PM~9758009
> *lol nope, i took off all the bolts and sat them on what i thought was plastic but was really the bumper. before i had the chance to do anything else the bumper wanted to come of the studs to kill me. it surprized the hell outta me and all four bolts from that one side fell into the rocks, and im practically blind and cant find them for shit. but luckly i found one and had the other four in the trunk so i only have to find 3. I also forgot to prop the bumper up.  i'll tell you man, the life of a dumbass :twak:
> *


at least you lived to tell the story :biggrin: and now u know what to do and what not to do...you'll always learn from ur mistakes...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I lived to fight another day, my caddy tried to kill me lol


----------



## six trey impala

got another front bumper for my car and im getting this really clean grill thats polished...


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 09:50 PM~9760284
> *good shit :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i need a new bumper, and them fuckin nuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 11:17 PM~9760924
> *i need a new bumper, and them fuckin nuts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hit up the junk yard i needed the outside pieces on the bumpers cause mines got holes in it from the custom license plate panel the owner before me had on it :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## folkster34

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=239751&st=240

That's not my topic but I have sum pictures of my delta on here, the only difference is I have 20% tint, and supaflys cutty is nice, I was looking at the build up pics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jan 22 2008, 11:39 PM~9761118
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=239751&st=240
> 
> That's not my topic but I have sum pictures of my delta on here, the only difference is I have 20% tint, and supaflys cutty is nice, I was looking at the build up pics
> *


nice


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2008, 12:35 AM~9761082
> *hit up the junk yard i needed the outside pieces on the bumpers cause mines got holes in it from the custom license plate panel the owner before me had on it :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


i will but its kinda hard to find caddy parts that are the right years


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 11:45 PM~9761181
> *i will but its kinda hard to find caddy parts that are the right years
> *


really over here there's a whole bunch in the yard 2 doors and 4 theres this really clean looking 2 door here it's jus missing the interior...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jan 23 2008, 12:39 AM~9761118
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=239751&st=240
> 
> That's not my topic but I have sum pictures of my delta on here, the only difference is I have 20% tint, and supaflys cutty is nice, I was looking at the build up pics
> *


thats cool


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2008, 12:46 AM~9761186
> *really over here there's a whole bunch in the yard 2 doors and 4 theres this really clean looking 2 door here it's jus missing the interior...
> *


being on the other side of the country dont help me homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2008, 11:48 PM~9761203
> *being on the other side of the country dont help me homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: guess not...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2008, 12:49 AM~9761215
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: guess not...
> *


not at all

man i wish i could cruise my lac :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

TTT mofos


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2008, 01:56 AM~9761258
> *not at all
> 
> man i wish i could cruise my lac :tears:
> *


really? i wish i could get my ride to start...motor's locked up...good part is i might be getting another one (motor that is)  

anyway, it's time to teach u guys another lesson :biggrin: be patient, your time will come...but don't be too patient u don't want to let life pass u by...it's too short


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: sometimes, its just that simple.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good ones 

lesson learned
talk less you learn more


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 23 2008, 04:22 PM~9765379
> *really? i wish i could get my ride to start...motor's locked up...good part is i might be getting another one (motor that is)
> *


wut kinda question is that????? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo heres a funny but serious question.......should i grow a goatee????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2008, 08:07 PM~9767562
> *yo heres a funny but serious question.......should i grow a goatee????
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im letting mine grow out i jus shave the side every 2 weeks :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna let it grow out long and braid it... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2008, 08:07 PM~9767562
> *yo heres a funny but serious question.......should i grow a goatee????
> *


phssstt! cough... hehehe HAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: !!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL..... lol hahaha sorry... lol LOLOL.... i dont know.... i need pics so i know what im laughing at lol.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 23 2008, 09:44 PM~9768504
> *phssstt! cough... hehehe HAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: !!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL..... lol hahaha sorry... lol LOLOL.... i dont know.... i need pics so i know what im laughing at lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol... i cant stop laughing... i know its not funny... but its just a funny question.


----------



## CaddyKid253

real deal 64


----------



## six trey impala

any of u foos like to draw???


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah. waz up?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 23 2008, 11:59 PM~9769653
> *yeah. waz up?
> *


jus askin...i have this project due for drawing class the theme is supposed to be something fantasy like a super hero or unicorn u know...im doing bat man it's coming out pretty tight im doing the shading right now...


----------



## CaddyKid253

you know that we all wanna see it now.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 24 2008, 12:13 AM~9769760
> *you know that we all wanna see it now.
> *


i'll show it to u guys when im done


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 23 2008, 12:46 AM~9761191
> *thats cool
> *


  thanks guys, it was sittin in this guys garage for 12 long years, I bought it from him for 300 bucks, it took about another 300 to get it started, I've just been pouring money into it ever since, I'm really thinkin about sellin it and gettin me somethin better, maybe a malibu or cadi, I'm tryna run across sum impala projects so I can flip and sell em


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 23 2008, 10:44 PM~9768504
> *phssstt! cough... hehehe HAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: !!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL..... lol hahaha sorry... lol LOLOL.... i dont know.... i need pics so i know what im laughing at lol.
> *


hahahahahaha i know youd get a kick outta it......cant take pics cuz i shaved my thick ass beard last night.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

LESSON LEARNED
bitches will be bitches


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody? mike if wanna grow a goatee go ahead, but i'm not about to sit here and say u look good or bad cause that'd be too queer. and yes polo, i can draw pretty good, i'm not great..but i can draw pretty good  

lesson for today: Dreams can and will come true, if u make them come true :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol just a spur of the moment thought, awesome lesson


----------



## CaddyKid253

bitches will be bitches... so true. and you cant turn a hood-rat in to a house wife. i had to learn the hard way. trust me and save your self some time. dont even try.

lesson: who can you trust when your best friend/homie/bro' from another motha'/ect... did you dirty?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 25 2008, 12:32 AM~9779055
> *bitches will be bitches... so true. and you cant turn a hood-rat in to a house wife. i had to learn the hard way. trust me and save your self some time. dont even try.
> 
> lesson: who can you trust when your best friend/homie/bro' from another motha'/ect... did you dirty?
> *


yeah i know how that is, and your the one after her......................plus 20 other guys and she knows it :banghead:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up boys, my fatass is headed to the gym today


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump bitches 

maaaaaaaaaan bitches at the gym...................:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

WHATS UP BROTHAS 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## CaddyKid253

today i took the bumpa' off and sanded the crap off from around the inside of the trunk. i just did the first coat white. and im about to do another coat.








then i painted the lic frame and the other plastic around it.








the color, metalic royal blue








i'll get better pics tomorrow in the light.

Lesson: it has to be in your blood.
_QUOTE(cornfield3wheelin' @ Jan 25 2008, 04:53 PM) 
It sounds like you might be better off selling your car and buying a Honda and go the ricer route, because Lowriding is a way of life not just some bullshit phase!_


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice 
x2, i mean i wasnt born in this but if you dont have the passion go do something else


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump bitches what the hell lol.

lesson learned:
if your a young homie, ride slow. shit will go by fast if you dont chill


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 25 2008, 07:34 PM~9785001-->
> 
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> x2, i mean i wasnt born in this but if you dont have the passion go do something else
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt born into it eather. but i guess you can call it love at first sight.
> and im not a cheater, so ima lowrida' 4 life, 'til death do we part.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 25 2008, 10:08 PM~9786131
> *lesson learned:
> if your a young homie, ride slow. shit will go by fast if you dont chill
> *


it will go fast. all i got is memories now. i couldnt tell back then, but those were the good dayz.


----------



## six trey impala

lowriding is the only way to go for me i still like imports and muscle cars and shit but lowriding is in my blood been into it since i was born thanks to my dad and rest of my family...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i kinda like not being born into it, gotta fight harder for my shit.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

for those of you that dont know i left streetdreamz, im not ready. shit im 15 i need time to mature and build my ride so i left. but after my car is finished and a show stopper i might have something huge on My Mind................ :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2008, 10:10 AM~9788658
> *i kinda like not being born into it, gotta fight harder for my shit.
> *


whats to fight for??
being born into it doesnt mean ur shit is givin to u we all gotta work hard to get where we want to be...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2008, 11:43 AM~9788833
> *whats to fight for??
> being born into it doesnt mean ur shit is givin to u we all gotta work hard to get where we want to be...
> *


thats true but if your in a place where lowridin aint even a word then you have to work harder for things like resources, respect and knowledge because you cant get some tricks of the trade from regular car customizers like import riders. where in a place like the west lowriders are deep as fuck because thats where it was started, so its easier to learn things. just what i believe


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 PM~9789383
> *thats true but if your in a place where lowridin aint even a word then you have to work harder for things like resources, respect and knowledge because you cant get some tricks of the trade from regular car customizers like import riders. where in a place like the west lowriders are deep as fuck because thats where it was started, so its easier to learn things. just what i believe
> *


thats why there's layitlow i learned most of the stuff i know from here jus going through hydraulic forums and paint and body shit jus read up on shit u'll figure shit out and now that u have a car ur gonna be learning alot of shit about cars...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i have been  but i was just saying


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2008, 10:38 AM~9788803
> *i might have something huge on My Mind................ :biggrin:
> *


your shit has to be TOP NOTCH if you want to join the "M". and i dont think they have a chapter out there, do they???

so it started rainin so i put a tarp over the trunk. its all back to gether now, im just waiting for the lic plate frame to dry. then i'll get pics for y'all.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im gunna try homie, they dont have a chapter here but i think i'll leave nc when i leave my parents house, i might end up making my own club. maybe with only caddys


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2008, 02:16 PM~9790272
> *im gunna try homie, they dont have a chapter here but i think i'll leave nc when i leave my parents house, i might end up making my own club. maybe with only caddys  *


dat'll be koo'. but harder to make a big club if you only have caddys.


----------



## CaddyKid253

done


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 PM~9790304
> *dat'll be koo'. but harder to make a big club if you only have caddys.
> *


dont need a big club, i wouldnt want a big club if started my own....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

high school is a fucked up ass place


----------



## CaddyKid253

not just high skool, but the whole world is. sum of the kids you go to skool with, never grow up.


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 25 2008, 08:34 PM~9785001
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> x2, i mean i wasnt born in this but if you dont have the passion go do something else
> *


i wasnt born with it i admired it since i was 12 it helped me alot.. last year that i actually got to be involve in the lowrider scene im loving every minute of it meeting new people sharing ideas we all connected thru our lowriders were all like a big family now


----------



## CaddyKid253

sup. havent seen you on here in a min.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 27 2008, 01:58 AM~9793912
> *i wasnt born with it i admired it since i was 12 it helped me alot.. last year that i actually got to be involve in the lowrider scene im loving every minute of it  meeting new people sharing ideas we all connected thru our lowriders  were all like a big family now
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253

the shop hopper just got out of the paint booth. i dont really like it, but everybody else does. but what ever, its a hopper.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:barf:
should have left it brown..........but yeah its a hooper lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 27 2008, 03:01 PM~9796732
> *the shop hopper just got out of the paint booth. i dont really like it, but everybody else does. but what ever, its a hopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color they gonna do the roof?


----------



## CaddyKid253

the roof is silver like the rest of the car.


----------



## CaddyKid253

dub' post :|


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 27 2008, 09:51 PM~9799636
> *the roof is silver like the rest of the car.
> *


oh thought it had like overspray spots or like leave shape patterns on it...


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh. your talkin about the vynail (sp). i guess they tried to marblelize it. like they did on the hood inside the squairs.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 27 2008, 10:05 PM~9799763
> *oh. your talkin about the vynail (sp). i guess they tried to marblelize it. like they did on the hood inside the squairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they used wrong colors or something looks funny should have done it silver with black vinyl and black spokes would have looked sick but oh well people have different taste and it's there money :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2008, 10:13 PM~9799851
> *they used wrong colors or something looks funny should have done it silver with black vinyl and black spokes would have looked sick but oh well people have different taste and it's there money :biggrin:
> *


yep.


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 27 2008, 04:01 PM~9796732
> *the shop hopper just got out of the paint booth. i dont really like it, but everybody else does. but what ever, its a hopper.
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

they fucked that lac up for real tho...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2008, 06:33 PM~9798082
> *what color they gonna do the roof?
> *


looking at the hood it probably would have looked pretty badass if they would have just put the square shapes that go with the body lines instead of trying to make rounder shapes...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2, but i just do not like the color combo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 12:44 PM~9803497
> *x2, but i just do not like the color combo
> *


ya orange and silver dont go good but black in silver would have looked alright...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2008, 03:28 PM~9804721
> *ya orange and silver dont go good but black in silver would have looked alright...
> *


yeah! raider colors  
but its not my car and i have no say in it. and the owner likes it. so.... whatever.
all i do is hop it in the pit.


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: dont stress. its not that big of a deal.

i didnt do a lesson yesterday, so...
lesson: somethings are worth the risk.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

o x2, i didnt netyher did polo. im sorry for not keepin up on that, we should tho. i like gettin shit from yalls lessons thats helps me out alot. 

Lesson:
stop chrushin on bitches with big tits and blonde hair so much!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

show no fear :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

for the riders that are still in high school like me what are u guys gonna do for ur senior project?
or if u already graduated what did u do...im thinking about doing my car for mine...


----------



## CaddyKid253

i didnt have to do a senior project. i was gona do my car too. but none of my teachers made me do one.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2008, 09:35 PM~9807585
> *for the riders that are still in high school like me what are u guys gonna do for ur senior project?
> or if u already graduated what did u do...im thinking about doing my car for mine...
> *


YOU GOT THAT FUCKIN STUPID SHIT TOO???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHA FUCKAS, GOD DAMN IMA HATE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK I DONT WANNA DO IT!!!!! MY FUCKIN HEAD HURTS THINKIN ABOUT IT.

yeah i thought about my car 2 but it our project has to be something we can turn in..... i fuckin hate school bs :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 08:39 PM~9807631
> *YOU GOT THAT FUCKIN STUPID SHIT TOO???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHA FUCKAS, GOD DAMN IMA HATE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK I DONT WANNA DO IT!!!!! MY FUCKIN HEAD HURTS THINKIN ABOUT IT.
> 
> yeah i thought about my car 2 but it our project has to be something we can turn in..... i fuckin hate school bs :uh:
> *


i talked to my teacher he said a car would be a cool senior project so im probably gonna use that...


----------



## six trey impala

my cousin did a lowrider bike for a kid for his senior project came out in the news and everything...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good luck homie, im dreadin my sr. year


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 08:42 PM~9807672
> *good luck homie, im dreadin my sr. year
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: whys that?
sr year is supposed to be the easiest it's the other years u have to worry about...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2008, 09:43 PM~9807680
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: whys that?
> sr year is supposed to be the easiest it's the other years u have to worry about...
> *


alot of big changes gunna happen at my school, they already took early release away from us. they're makin shit alot tougher, like passing class. you have to pass a state test with a 3 or 4 if you make less you fail regaurdless of your grade in that class...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 08:45 PM~9807697
> *alot of big changes gunna happen at my school, they already took early release away from us. they're makin shit alot tougher, like passing class. you have to pass a state test with a 3 or 4 if you make less you fail regaurdless of your grade in that class...
> *


We kinda got the same thing we have to take the WASL to graduate...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuck all that shit homie, i hate them tests


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 08:48 PM~9807738
> *fuck all that shit homie, i hate them tests
> *


ya they suck...alot more drop outs now that they have those test cause they end up doing the test then failing and give up so they drop out...


----------



## six trey impala

hey caddy what do u do for a living if you dont mind me askin...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah x2

night boys, got a long week left


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 28 2008, 08:55 PM~9807803
> *yeah x2
> 
> night boys, got a long week left
> *


alright laters homie take car...NIGHTY NIGHT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

i do alil of this, alil of that lol. i dont mind, but i cant put it out here like that.

oh, and i was the last year of the ppl that *didnt *have to pass the WASL. i got lucky!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 09:08 PM~9807990
> *i do alil of this, alil of that lol. i dont mind, but i cant put it out here like that.
> 
> oh, and i was the last year of the ppl that didnt have to pass the WASL. i got lucky!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lucky...im gonna be getting a job here next month when i turn 16 so the 63 should be coming at a faster rate then now... :biggrin: gotta drop that HO 305 in too to get it running and im gonna re do the 327 AGAIN but this time gonna bore it out 30 over with a bigger cam and endurashine intake and holley street avenger carb i also want to put a turbo 350 in it and probably get a ford 9 inch with 4:11 gears should move pretty good once i do all that...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2008, 09:17 PM~9808124
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lucky...im gonna be getting a job here next month when i turn 16 so the 63 should be coming at a faster rate then now... :biggrin: gotta drop that HO 305 in too to get it running and im gonna re do the 327 AGAIN but this time gonna bore it out 30 over with a bigger cam and endurashine intake and holley street avenger carb i also want to put a turbo 350 in it and probably get a ford 9 inch with 4:11 gears should move pretty good once i do all that...
> *


YEAH :biggrin: ! that bitch will MOVE!!! and the 4:11 gears will make a big diff. 
man.... i know all that shit now, but when i was your age, ididnt know what any of those numbers meen lol. you know alot for your age :thumbsup: .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 09:21 PM~9808186
> *YEAH  :biggrin: ! that bitch will MOVE!!! and the 4:11 gears will make a big diff.
> man.... i know all that shit now, but when i was your age, ididnt know what any of those numbers meen lol. you know alot for your age  :thumbsup: .
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks i read alot of super chevy magazines and chevy performance then with my dad he knows alot about cars i try to soak up as much info as i can...im gonna rebuild my heads too...they're high compression heads so i want to hold onto them...


----------



## CaddyKid253

i used to have some vortech heads, but i sold them. i should have keep them >=/


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 09:49 PM~9808681
> *i used to have some vortech heads, but i sold them. i should have keep them >=/
> *


my dad has some vortec heads my brother wants to buy them off him...he's looking for some 202 heads or something high compression he's always bugging me to sell mine to him but i always say naaahhhh. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

you think you'll be cruizin by next summer?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 09:57 PM~9808796
> *you think you'll be cruizin by next summer?
> *


yup thats the plan...i jus need to degrees the motor paint it and drop it in...  u?


----------



## CaddyKid253

OH HELL YEAH!!!. Ima be showin it too. i dont think it will be done by tha yak show, but ima still show it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:01 PM~9808860
> *OH HELL YEAH!!!. Ima be showin it too. i dont think it will be done by tha yak show, but ima still show it.
> *


cool ya it sucked last year especially for the cruise we didnt have nothing my motor wasnt in we tried to get it in in a hurry but still didnt make it and the motor ended up fucking up :angry: :angry:


----------



## CaddyKid253

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CaddyKid253, six trey impala, *76T-BIRD*

sup :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

u gonna have the caddy bagged for the cruise?


----------



## CaddyKid253

i'll most likely have it bagged for this summer. but depending on how much i get back on my tax return, i might get sum REAL juice :biggrin: 

i was thinkin. i already know i cant spell. but maybe i should have stayed awake in class alil more. lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:12 PM~9809005
> *i'll most likely have it bagged for this summer. but depending on how much i get back on my tax return, i might get sum REAL juice  :biggrin:
> 
> i was thinkin. i already know i cant spell. but maybe i should have stayed awake in class alil more. lol
> *


hahaha how many pumps u gonna run?


----------



## CaddyKid253

2pumps, 8batts, cylinders: 8's in front, 14's in rear, 6 switches (f,b,individuals)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 PM~9809095
> *2pumps, 8batts, cylinders: 8's in front, 14's in rear, 6 switches (f,b,individuals)
> *


it's gonna be able to do standing 3s with 2 pumps???


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah. ima have to put weight in the trunk, but thats the only way with 2pumps. i might do 3, idk yet.


----------



## CaddyKid253

theres fuckin kids walkin around in my naborhood. and i live on a deadend. and i dont like that shit. creepin around in the mid of the night. i be back....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:29 PM~9809177
> *yeah. ima have to put weight in the trunk, but thats the only way with 2pumps. i might do 3, idk yet.
> *


cool 3 would work good my brother could make his malibu do standing 3s not very big ones but it still would do them and it had 2 pumps 6 batts


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 PM~9809204
> *theres fuckin kids walkin around in my naborhood. and i live on a deadend. and i dont like that shit. creepin around in the mid of the night. i be back....
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 PM~9809204
> *theres fuckin kids walkin around in my naborhood. and i live on a deadend. and i dont like that shit. creepin around in the mid of the night. i be back....
> *


better go pull out the double barrel granny shotty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2008, 10:37 PM~9809288
> *better go pull out the double barrel granny shotty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol. but i just got back. those mo'fo's TP'd my nabor's house. i know there just havin fun, but i dont like that creepin around shit. they dont know that i was watchin them and had 8 slugs in my shotty. i didnt know if they where trin to pull a lick or not, i didnt care, i dont want them on my street.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 29 2008, 12:06 AM~9810115
> *lol. but i just got back. those mo'fo's TP'd my nabor's house. i know there just havin fun, but i dont like that creepin around shit. they dont know that i was watchin them and had 8 slugs in my shotty. i didnt know if they where trin to pull a lick or not, i didnt care, i dont want them on my street.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: damn gangster punks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahhahahah, polo whats all them numbers mean anyways????

i hope i got the lac ridin next summer too.....


----------



## 919ryder

well, i now have a engine for my TC. it's out of a 98. i don't think any one has put a 98 in a 92 before....have they? atleast not on the east coast :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 29 2008, 07:12 AM~9811148
> *well, i now have a engine for my TC. it's out of a 98. i don't think any one has put a 98 in a 92 before....have they? atleast not on the east coast :0
> *


cool shit homie, glad to hear things are gettin better for you


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 29 2008, 06:12 AM~9811148
> *well, i now have a engine for my TC. it's out of a 98. i don't think any one has put a 98 in a 92 before....have they? atleast not on the east coast :0
> *


what size are those?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 29 2008, 04:54 AM~9811044
> *hahhahahah, polo whats all them numbers mean anyways????
> 
> i hope i got the lac ridin next summer too.....
> *


the 4:11 numbers i was talking about is the gear ratio in your rear end...the lower the gears you have the more torque the cars gonna make off the line and the taller the gears the less torque u'll make off the line but when ur car has low gears u end up topping out faster taller gears are better for like free ways...if that made any sense :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2008, 03:41 PM~9814082
> *the 4:11 numbers i was talking about is the gear ratio in your rear end...the lower the gears you have the more torque the cars gonna make off the line and the taller the gears the less torque u'll make off the line but when ur car has low gears u end up topping out faster taller gears are better for like free ways...if that made any sense :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it makes sense


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i need to quit trippin', bad mike :twak: LMAO

lesson learned/ always should be on your mind
Focus like a mofo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2008, 04:36 PM~9814050
> *what size are those?
> *


4.6.... the only thing that i'm worried about is the wires. i'm hoping like hell i can just connect the wires from my old engine to the new engine and get rid of all the extras, if not...i'll be kickin out 500 bucks for a universal "painless" wiring harness :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 29 2008, 04:59 PM~9815294
> *4.6.... the only thing that i'm worried about is the wires. i'm hoping like hell i can just connect the wires from my old engine to the new engine and get rid of all the extras, if not...i'll be kickin out 500 bucks for a universal "painless" wiring harness :uh:
> *


oh cool...they should plug in.


----------



## 919ryder

i sure as hell hope so, it'll save my ass some major cash! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 29 2008, 05:28 PM~9815623
> *i sure as hell hope so, it'll save my ass some major cash! :biggrin:
> *


do some research ask some guys here on layitlow...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

this thread is like a blonde girl with big tits :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 29 2008, 07:29 PM~9816912
> *
> 
> this thread is like a blonde girl with big tits :biggrin:
> *


i didnt think it sucked... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn caddy...that song stay tippin sounds badass...the lyrics and flow sound badass...what verse u singin?


----------



## CaddyKid253

thanks.  the first and 2nd verse. my cuzin got the last one.
we're in the mid of makin a mix tape. i got alot more where that came from.  
i hope it will be done by show sesson. so i can get it out there.

and my 90 lic had a 4.6 302 in it.
but im sure the motor changed at least alil in 8 years.

lesson: just do it, it aint gona kill ya', and you might learn sumthin.


----------



## Guest

bump for the youngsters..... :biggrin: just realized im gettin old....26 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 29 2008, 09:46 PM~9818385
> *thanks.  the first and 2nd verse. my cuzin got the last one.
> we're in the mid of makin a mix tape. i got alot more where that came from.
> i hope it will be done by show sesson. so i can get it out there.
> 
> and my 90 lic had a 4.6 302 in it.
> but im sure the motor changed at least alil in 8 years.
> 
> lesson: just do it, it aint gona kill ya', and you might learn sumthin.
> *


ya i kinda figured once i heard dragin the bumpa at 18... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2008, 10:30 PM~9818168
> *i didnt think it sucked... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut you dont like blode girl with bigs tits?????.......polo is ghey :0 :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 29 2008, 10:46 PM~9818385
> *thanks.  the first and 2nd verse. my cuzin got the last one.
> we're in the mid of makin a mix tape. i got alot more where that came from.
> i hope it will be done by show sesson. so i can get it out there.
> 
> and my 90 lic had a 4.6 302 in it.
> but im sure the motor changed at least alil in 8 years.
> 
> lesson: just do it, it aint gona kill ya', and you might learn sumthin.
> *


not bad homie i like the caddy part :biggrin: 

polo you slackin on these lessons, tighten up pimp


----------



## 919ryder

alright heres a lesson: don't count on anything before it happens.....don't get your hopes up for shit that may not come true


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 04:51 AM~9820204
> *wut you dont like blode girl with bigs tits?????.......polo is ghey :0  :uh:
> *


no get it cause blondes are the easiest and fastest to put out...u ask them to suck they'll pull ur pants down in the quickness :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

here's a lesson...STAY IN SCHOOOL!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2008, 09:29 AM~9820853
> *here's a lesson...STAY IN SCHOOOL!!!!
> *


this has got to be one of the most important lessons posted  

got my report card today, 2 a's 2 b's. got all a's last semster tho...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lesson learned:
think and think and think again before you do something


----------



## six trey impala

here's a lesson...dont try to fight more then 3 people at once u'll end up getting your ass kicked :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2008, 09:29 AM~9820853
> *here's a lesson...STAY IN SCHOOOL!!!!
> *


x2 

or work for a grocery store


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 29 2008, 11:33 PM~9819386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya i kinda figured once i heard dragin the bumpa at 18... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn... i just realized i wrote that 2 years ago. time flys.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 04:56 AM~9820214
> *not bad homie i like the caddy part :biggrin:
> *


you know i HAD to spit about tha Laks


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: Love isnt an emotion, its an ability that most dont have.


----------



## six trey impala

Whens everyones BIRFDAY???
mines feb 24


----------



## CaddyKid253

oct 7th.
i'll be 21. and then the super show is on the 12! thats gona be my party weekend!


----------



## six trey impala

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

what kind of music u guys listen too while cruisin?
i listen to mostly OLDIES like brenton wood, the temptations, the temprees, ralfi pagan and FUNK like SOS band gap band bobby nunn midnight star and OLDSKOOL westcoast rap like Ice cube tray deee mack 10 WC dru down too short king tee dj quik...
theres hella more songs that i listen too but thats jus to give u a taste of the type of music i like...i dont like that shit they play on the radio now sounds retarded as fuck...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 30 2008, 06:32 PM~9824990
> *damn... i just realized i wrote that 2 years ago. time flys.
> you know i HAD to spit about tha Laks
> *


throw a line for all of us next time :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2008, 06:56 PM~9825231
> *what kind of music u guys listen too while cruisin?
> i listen to mostly OLDIES like brenton wood, the temptations, the temprees, ralfi pagan and FUNK like SOS band gap band bobby nunn midnight star and OLDSKOOL westcoast rap like Ice cube tray deee mack 10 WC dru down too short king tee dj quik...
> theres hella more songs that i listen too but thats jus to give u a taste of the type of music i like...i dont like that shit they play on the radio now sounds retarded as fuck...
> *


look at my playlist thing on myspace, thats pretty much all of my songs i listen to....


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 06:03 PM~9825297
> *throw a line for all of us next time :biggrin:
> *


lol alite. i'll give ya'll a shout out  .

i mostly listen to west co. rap. but every now and then i play tha olskool like what you listed. when i cruiz i hear alot of ppl playin all the new shit. thats kool, but to me... thats not what you should hear when a lowrider goes by on the street. i'll even bump sum underground stuff like c-bo, killa tay, spice 1, the "old" too short, e-40 (back when he was undergroung), ect...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 30 2008, 06:20 PM~9825495
> *lol alite. i'll give ya'll a shout out  .
> 
> i mostly listen to west co. rap. but every now and then i play tha olskool like what you listed. when i cruiz i hear alot of ppl playin all the new shit. thats kool, but to me... thats not what you should hear when a lowrider goes by on the street. i'll even bump sum underground stuff like c-bo, killa tay, spice 1, the "old" too short, e-40 (back when he was undergroung), ect...
> *


ya e-40 was cool when it was E-40 and the klique...then it went to shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hendrix ozzy and mary wells........suck on that shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 06:47 PM~9825851
> *hendrix ozzy and mary wells........suck on that shit!!!!!!!!!
> *


WOW thats a mix of different music :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2008, 07:50 PM~9825871
> *WOW thats a mix of different music :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hendrix= ridin by myself
ozzy= adrenline racin/ scrapin on the highway at 70mph
mary wells: layin low and ridin slow with a girl

basically those are the times i listen to what


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo heres my playlist things, its pretty diverse. i love it, tell me if im missin some songs, but alot of the good oldies arent addable. :uh:

My Playlist


----------



## six trey impala

listen to funk when cleaning my car listen to oldies when cruising car at night and listen to westcoast rap in the day time.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2 just depends on my mood.

ay boys..... theres this chick right...... and i aint got nothin else to say but it aint caddy girl :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 08:33 PM~9826804
> *x2 just depends on my mood.
> 
> ay boys..... theres this chick right...... and i aint got nothin else to say but it aint caddy girl :biggrin:
> *


huh? :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2008, 09:43 PM~9826911
> *huh? :uh:
> *


bwhahhahahah what dont you understand? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 PM~9826927
> *bwhahhahahah what dont you understand? :biggrin:
> *


the whole thing...who starts a sentence and then doesn't finish it????


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2008, 06:54 PM~9825893
> *hendrix= ridin by myself
> ozzy= adrenline racin/ scrapin on the highway at 70mph
> mary wells: layin low and ridin slow with a girl
> 
> basically those are the times i listen to what
> *


i play shit the same way. but different music.

caddy girl? WTF? you talkin about that mac dre song?
i think it goes _"ford, chevy, what ever you got. it dont meen shit, cuz your shit aint hot. i role so out of control... sumthin.... sumthin.... sumthin...."_


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 30 2008, 11:12 PM~9828374
> *i play shit the same way. but different music.
> 
> caddy girl? WTF? you talkin about that mac dre song?
> i think it goes "ford, chevy, what ever you got. it dont meen shit, cuz your shit aint hot. i role so out of control... sumthin.... sumthin.... sumthin...."
> *


exactly what i said :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

no...lol

fuck it forget about it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump ttttttt bitches!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn where yall fuckers at????

lesson learned:
bite your tongue if someone is fuckin with you day after day, they will get theres....


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: They call me birdman when the door’s are ajar, Marinate on that!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 31 2008, 08:41 PM~9836399
> *damn where yall fuckers at????
> 
> lesson learned:
> bite your tongue if someone is fuckin with you day after day, they will get theres....
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 31 2008, 08:41 PM~9836399
> *damn where yall fuckers at????
> 
> lesson learned:
> bite your tongue if someone is fuckin with you day after day, they will get theres....
> *


thats a hard one to do...i cant stand foos that try to bully people especially when people try to bully people who they know are weak or jus dont want to fight...the other day 3 foos try to punk this one kid in the library hall at lunch cause me and some homies usually go over there and sit in the hall and eat...and this one guy went up to this kid and was like pushing him around so i got up and walked over there and pushed the dude and said u got a fucken problem with him? and he stood there staring at me then walked away but tried to play it off cool like he was bad...fucken losers foo the kid didnt even do anything to them the guy jus went up to him and was pushing him against the lockers kid looked like he was gonna cry or something...  :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 31 2008, 09:39 PM~9837210
> *thats a hard one to do...i cant stand foos that try to bully people especially when people try to bully people who they know are weak or jus dont want to fight...the other day 3 foos try to punk this one kid in the library hall at lunch cause me and some homies usually go over there and sit in the hall and eat...and this one guy went up to this kid and was like pushing him around so i got up and walked over there and pushed the dude and said u got a fucken problem with him? and he stood there staring at me then walked away but tried to play it off cool like he was bad...fucken losers foo the kid didnt even do anything to them the guy jus went up to him and was pushing him against the lockers kid looked like he was gonna cry or something...   :angry:
> *


those are the fools that need to get knocked the [email protected]$% out. Usually its cause they get beat or punked at home so they take it out on people who cant defend themselves.....and usually the fix is a good ass beating when they are trying to punk someone, that way its pounded into there head that its not ok so it doesnt go in one ear and out the other :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

x2! i cant stand those fuckers...i mean yeah i'm big or whatever but just because i'm big and i can hold my own don't mean i'm a bully. the only times i fight are when i have to.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit belive me its hard as fuck but ive been taking it all my life. there once was a time where i started to do something about it but then i got in fights and alot of trouble. o well, now there are these 2 dudes that have been fuckin with me and they've been across the line and back. just felt like choaking the shit out of one of them but i really dont feel like fighting.because i have a beautiful reason to want to come to school now...... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 01:53 PM~9842538
> *shit belive me its hard as fuck but ive been taking it all my life. there once was a time where i started to do something about it but then i got in fights and alot of trouble. o well, now there are these 2 dudes that have been fuckin with me and they've been across the line and back. just felt like choaking the shit out of one of them but i really dont feel like fighting.because i have a beautiful reason to want to come to school now...... :biggrin:
> *


got a boyfriend now???!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 1 2008, 06:04 AM~9839641
> *x2! i cant stand those fuckers...i mean yeah i'm big or whatever but just because i'm big and i can hold my own don't mean i'm a bully. the only times i fight are when i have to.
> *


x2 i dont go out looking for fight...i used to get picked on back in the days in elementary hated it but didnt want to get my ass kicked :biggrin: i was chunky back then and weak...now outgrew that by lifting weights now i can take down people bigger then me im small like 5'7 5'8 and weigh like around 145 its not about the size it's about how u use it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 05:31 PM~9843660
> *got a boyfriend now???!!
> *


no polo.......sorry to crush your fansties but i luuuuuuuuuuv girls :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 04:49 PM~9843760
> *no polo.......sorry to crush your fansties but i luuuuuuuuuuv girls :biggrin:
> *


shiiiiiiiit!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253

so wait.... who's ghay? i cant tell lol.

lesson: you guys are ****'z lol jp


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2008, 05:16 PM~9843898
> *so wait.... who's ghay? i cant tell lol.
> 
> lesson: you guys are ****'z lol jp
> *


he's the GAY one lol i didnt mean SHIIIIIIT like shit he's taken i meant like SHIIIIIEEEEEEET!!! like i give a fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nope polo is, that mofo been havin fatasies of me and guys as long as ive know the lil fucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 05:51 PM~9844213
> *nope polo is, that mofo been havin fatasies of me and guys as long as ive know the lil fucker  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


foo u need to slap urself and wake up u know ur the gay one... :biggrin: :biggrin: u masterbate in the back seat of ur caddy to MEN magazines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 06:50 PM~9844204
> *he's the GAY one lol i didnt mean SHIIIIIIT like shit he's taken i meant like SHIIIIIEEEEEEET!!! like i give a fuck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont get mad at me cuz you have questionable tastes in women :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 06:53 PM~9844233
> *foo u need to slap urself and wake up u know ur the gay one... :biggrin:  :biggrin: u masterbate in the back seat of ur caddy to MEN magazines :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw fucker, you like dem man dick bitches, remeber that one indian lookin bitch that you said "she doesnt have a problem with the chi chis" that bitch was ugly as fuck and had no tits :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


good times.... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2008, 06:16 PM~9843898
> *so wait.... who's ghay? i cant tell lol.
> 
> lesson: you guys are ****'z lol jp
> *


your gaydar must have been dry humped by polo if it aint workin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyway thats a big no-no, no jokin on these lessons :nono:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 05:57 PM~9844275
> *your gaydar must have been dry humped by polo if it aint workin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyway thats a big no-no, no jokin on these lessons :nono:
> *


WHO PUT U IN CHARGE??!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 06:59 PM~9844289
> *WHO PUT U IN CHARGE??!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


well.........we all are in charge but i do have the rights to this thread. but we are all in charge, im just enforcing it :biggrin: dont worry polo this thread wouldnt be the same without you


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 06:01 PM~9844307
> *well.........we all are in charge but i do have the rights to this thread. but we are all in charge, im just enforcing it :biggrin: dont worry polo this thread wouldnt be the same without you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im jus messin with u...jus wanted to see what u would put...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 07:02 PM~9844317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: im jus messin with u...jus wanted to see what u would put...
> *


lol shit i aint power hungry, we're all young riders and friends here.....just not your type of "special friends" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 06:04 PM~9844337
> *lol shit i aint power hungry, we're all young riders and friends here.....just not your type of "special friends"  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :loco:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

all bs aside, whats going down with everybodies rides, i might be gettin the caddy primered this may after my birthday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2008, 06:13 PM~9844395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> all bs aside, whats going down with everybodies rides, i might be gettin the caddy primered this may after my birthday
> *


 :biggrin: well the other day i took my spare motor to the car wash to get some of the grease off(jus the thick shit) im gonna take it back again but spray it with oven cleaner to take off the rest of the grease and paint...then gonna shoot it orange again and hopefully have the car rollin by at least march we'll see maybe i'll get it done sooner but i dont know still have to buy by headlight adjustment kit cause one of the pot iron screws threads got stripped also i wanna get a turbo 350 for it and put my front springs in...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2008, 07:18 PM~9844443
> *:biggrin: well the other day i took my spare motor to the car wash to get some of the grease off(jus the thick shit) im gonna take it back again but spray it with oven cleaner to take off the rest of the grease and paint...then gonna shoot it orange again and hopefully have the car rollin by at least march we'll see maybe i'll get it done sooner but i dont know still have to buy by headlight adjustment kit cause one of the pot iron screws threads got stripped also i wanna get a turbo 350 for it and put my front springs in...
> *


thats good shit right there, im ready to get a damn job. fuckin 3 months till i turn 16. on the 11th i might be finally heading to the dmv to get my permit after waitin three damn months, never got a chance to go :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253

:roflmao: i dont know. but my gaydar is goin off. i think one of y'all wanna come out tha closet.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2008, 08:52 PM~9845194
> *:roflmao: i dont know. but my gaydar is goin off. i think one of y'all wanna come out tha closet.
> *


no, you just saw your reflection :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253

heres the new seats.








i put them in and the pass seat works just fine. but the driver seat just goes back. it dont go forward or nuttin else but back. so i took the track off of the og seat and im gona put it on to the blue seat and plug it back it just like it was. solved that problem. good thing i havent junked the old seats yet, or i wouldnt have the track to put back in.








i painted the track chrome. im just waitin on them to dry so i can put it in.

and heres a pic of it at the shop.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sweet, kadillakking has them seats in his...


----------



## CaddyKid253

damn dog! :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

naw homie, fuck tire marks......



should be a caddy emblem :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 1 2008, 06:04 AM~9839641
> *x2! i cant stand those fuckers...i mean yeah i'm big or whatever but just because i'm big and i can hold my own don't mean i'm a bully. the only times i fight are when i have to.
> *


x3 i never like gettin into fights cause im an extremist when it comes to that ish. When someone makes me cross that line its ground and pound time :biggrin: all that supressed anger from being picked on when i was little to....helps out when you start pumpin the iron and gain some size :biggrin: now i just feel a little more of a responsiblity to help people who cant help themselves when they are being picked on, regardless who it is


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got come new pics of me and the lac
me dreamin i was on the road LMAO 

soory about the weather strippin in the pics lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

and the up comming "young rider" hes not a caddy kid.....hes a chevy boy  but my sister is a caddy kid :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got my caddy shirt before you did caddy kid, i got two of them :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

BASTARD! i was just gona say that. but i got 2 of em too. one just to wear, and one to keep nice for shows and cruizes.

hey y'all. it sat. and im bored, let have a party!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt i had a fuckin good day
went and saw meet the spartans (kinda stupid) and walked around the mall with my brother and his friend. got me a cool lowrider hat, and saw some people including blondie :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2008, 06:06 PM~9851011
> *ttt i had a fuckin good day
> went and saw meet the spartans (kinda stupid) and walked around the mall with my brother and his friend. got me a cool lowrider hat, and saw some people including blondie :biggrin:
> *


  who? pics :biggrin: .


lesson: im not spending nomore $$$. im not eating until i get switches! well... maby alil...


----------



## CaddyKid253

New Law: 
With the high rate of attacks on women in secluded parking lots, especially during evening hours, the Minneapolis City Council has established a "Women Only" parking lot at the Mall of America. Even the parking lot attendants are exclusively female so that a comfortable and safe environment is created for patrons. 

Below is the first picture available of this world-first women-only parking lot in Minnesota


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 2 2008, 10:56 PM~9852303
> * who? pics :biggrin: .
> lesson: im not spending nomore $$$. im not eating until i get switches! well... maby alil...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:.....just this girl, would take pics but no lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

com'on! im sure we all wanna see pics :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 3 2008, 11:17 AM~9854421
> *com'on! im sure we all wanna see pics  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


nope, yall my homies but i cant do that to her lol  
im startin to like her alot, shes cool as fuck


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9845364
> *heres the new seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put them in and the pass seat works just fine. but the driver seat just goes back. it dont go forward or nuttin else but back. so i took the track off of the og seat and im gona put it on to the blue seat and plug it back it just like it was. solved that problem. good thing i havent junked the old seats yet, or i wouldnt have the track to put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i painted the track chrome. im just waitin on them to dry so i can put it in.
> 
> and heres a pic of it at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cad bro :thumbsup: 
heres the one i just picked up. just put the grill, pillars and wheels on, next is redo the top and get the booty kit done so i can put it on :biggrin: waitin for the tax cash to come in


----------



## CaddyKid253

nice. you need the chips for the knock off tho'. and im waitin on tax money too. hey! you got 14x7's or 14x6's in the rear?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT had a good time last night, saw the Giants beat the Patriots, got to ride around in the Sunday Driver...oh yeah


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 4 2008, 02:17 PM~9862354
> *TTT had a good time last night, saw the Giants beat the Patriots, got to ride around in the Sunday Driver...oh yeah
> *


you mother fucker :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

u should try it sometimes, naw, but foreal that is one bad mamajama!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 4 2008, 01:39 PM~9862506
> *u should try it sometimes,  naw, but foreal that is one bad mamajama!
> *


oh ya well i got to drive guero 63!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol asshole. i fuckin love that chevy :angry:


----------



## E

Hope that all of you young riders are keeping focus and positive.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 05:02 PM~9864042
> *lol asshole. i fuckin love that chevy :angry:
> *


wish one guero 63???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 4 2008, 05:16 PM~9864151
> *Hope that all of you young riders are keeping focus and positive.
> *


always homie thinking negative jus makes the shit go down hill...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 4 2008, 06:16 PM~9864151
> *Hope that all of you young riders are keeping focus and positive.
> *


workin on it! :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lesson learned:
Common sense is everything..


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: common sense, isnt so common.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol x2


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:46 PM~9865302
> *lol x2
> *


 I have a freind with a 350 Oldsmobile Rocket engine for sale for you to swap in your Lac. Its still in the Cutlass and you can hear it run, he wants $250 for it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 4 2008, 07:50 PM~9865336
> *I have a freind with a 350 Oldsmobile Rocket engine for sale for you to swap in your Lac. Its still in the Cutlass and you can hear it run, he wants $250 for it.
> *


those rockets are pretty badass that would be a cool motor for the lac...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 4 2008, 08:50 PM~9865336
> *I have a freind with a 350 Oldsmobile Rocket engine for sale for you to swap in your Lac. Its still in the Cutlass and you can hear it run, he wants $250 for it.
> *


damn, i got the money but i wanna wait till i smoke up the 307. if he still has it by the time the 307 dies i'll call him. thanks for lookin out though, i really appericate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:52 PM~9865365
> *damn, i got the money but i wanna wait till i smoke up the 307. if he still has it by the time the 307 dies i'll call him. thanks for lookin out though, i really appericate it :thumbsup:
> *


 I also know a girl that has a 79 Coupe Deville with a 425 in it for $300 the car is junk but the engine is very strong.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9865399
> *I also know a girl that has a 79 Coupe Deville with a 425 in it for $300 the car is junk but the engine is very strong.
> *


awe man.......... a 425 in my lac..... i love the sound of that, will it fit my tranny and not destroy it???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 07:52 PM~9865365
> *damn, i got the money but i wanna wait till i smoke up the 307. if he still has it by the time the 307 dies i'll call him. thanks for lookin out though, i really appericate it :thumbsup:
> *


u should get it...so u can be working on it and still be able to cruise with the 307...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 08:58 PM~9865436
> *u should get it...so u can be working on it and still be able to cruise with the 307...
> *


i want to, but all ive got in the bank is 300 something. but i love the sound of that 425


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 07:59 PM~9865455
> *i want to, but all ive got in the bank is 300 something. but i love the sound of that 425
> *


425 would be a monster too :biggrin: and a gasaholic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:01 PM~9865476
> *425 would be a monster too :biggrin: and a gasaholic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeeeeeeeees but it would be uber ownage!!!! :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:02 PM~9865489
> *yeeeeeeeees but it would be uber ownage!!!! :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those caddy motors are pretty spendy when shit goes wrong with them i remember my dads fleetwood when he replaced some parts it was pretty expensive...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:03 PM~9865506
> *those caddy motors are pretty spendy when shit goes wrong with them i remember my dads fleetwood when he replaced some parts it was pretty expensive...
> *


yeah..... but i wouldnt be ridin it for awhile.... just upgradin parts i guess


id need to buy a engine stand and a hoist, dunno how im gunna get the money for that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:05 PM~9865528
> *yeah..... but i wouldnt be ridin it for awhile.... just upgradin parts i guess
> id need to buy a engine stand and a hoist, dunno how im gunna get the money for that
> *


fuck the stand use a tire. :biggrin: but a hoist u would need...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:10 PM~9865575
> *fuck the stand use a tire. :biggrin: but a hoist u would need...
> *


lol how much are those?? 500????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9865399
> *I also know a girl that has a 79 Coupe Deville with a 425 in it for $300 the car is junk but the engine is very strong.
> *


and also are you talking about that yellow one? that dude renee moved didnt he???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:11 PM~9865584
> *lol how much are those?? 500????
> *


a hoist? over here they sell them at shucks for 99 bucks but they're not the fold up ones but'll still put a motor in...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:18 PM~9865627
> *a hoist? over here they sell them at shucks for 99 bucks but they're not the fold up ones but'll still put a motor in...
> *


cool, im gunna surf the net and ask around shop class


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:30 PM~9865791
> *cool, im gunna surf the net and ask around shop class
> *


i know here if u have shop class you get a discount on automotive parts and tools at shucks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:35 PM~9865844
> *i know here if u have shop class you get a discount on automotive parts and tools at shucks
> *


lucky mofo, we dont have a "shucks" here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 4 2008, 08:41 PM~9865876
> *lucky mofo, we dont have a "shucks" here
> *


oh :biggrin: :biggrin: ya i think if you take any automotive class you get like a 10 or 15% discount on parts and tools...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:44 PM~9865901
> *oh :biggrin:  :biggrin: ya i think if you take any automotive class you get like a 10 or 15% discount on parts and tools...
> *


gotta be a jr. so i can do something called "dual enrolement" (spelling
)
its takin class at high school and college class at the same time, wich mans you get both a high school credit and a college credit :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah. i spent alot on my motor. the big block cadi motors are hard to find parts for. but you can beat the shit out of the engine and they'l run forever. and my 425 ate WAY more gas then my 368. same block, just diff heads and shit. i get about 16mpg right now with the 368. and about 22mpg on the freeway.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 5 2008, 08:22 AM~9868404
> *yeah. i spent alot on my motor. the big block cadi motors are hard to find parts for. but you can beat the shit out of the engine and they'l run forever. and my 425 ate WAY more gas then my 368. same block, just diff heads and shit. i get about 16mpg right now with the 368. and about 22mpg on the freeway.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: why obey the law, when the "Law" dont obey itself...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 5 2008, 08:16 PM~9872730
> *lesson: why obey the law, when the "Law" dont obey itself...
> *


hmmmmmm.....

my lesson: sometimes you just need to take a sec and relax and dive right back it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good night mofos, dreams of chevys amd caddys for everyone bitches!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bumps fools!!!


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 6 2008, 06:51 AM~9876158
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2008, 02:11 PM~9878305
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!
> *


 :uh: focker

will be gettiung the caddy primered and rolling this sumer :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2008, 03:45 PM~9878520
> *:uh:  focker
> 
> will be gettiung the caddy primered and rolling this sumer :biggrin:
> *


who said? :biggrin: well gues what focker, i'll be getting the engine in the TC and rolling this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 6 2008, 02:56 PM~9878604
> *who said? :biggrin: well gues what focker, i'll be getting the engine in the TC and rolling this weekend :biggrin:
> *


lol i said mother fucker, good shit im glad things are gettin better


----------



## six trey impala

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump

lesson learned:
um sit back and relax once in awhile, when your not doing anything is when you find out who you really are


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt again

man so close to getting my permit and a job!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 3 2008, 06:07 PM~9857019
> *nice. you need the chips for the knock off tho'. and im waitin on tax money too. hey! you got 14x7's or 14x6's in the rear?
> *


13x7's all around.....14's are too big for a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9883997
> *13x7's all around.....14's are too big for a caddy  :biggrin:
> *


X2 i was gonna say those wheels look a little small to be 14s. :biggrin: lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nope,, mine is gunna be a driver, so 14s are just right.


----------



## 919ryder

13x7s home boy :biggrin: zeniths to be exact


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 7 2008, 03:03 PM~9887480
> *13x7s home boy :biggrin: zeniths to be exact
> *


yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrr  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
we all seem to want z's lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2008, 12:44 PM~9886954
> *nope,, mine is gunna be a driver, so 14s are just right.
> *


u can roll 13s and drive it...my brother used to drive his coupe on 13s *5.20s* and had no problems


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2008, 04:59 PM~9888382
> *u can roll 13s and drive it...my brother used to drive his coupe on 13s 5.20s and had no problems
> *


dunno about that homie.... on a brand new tranny would be cool but a 20 yr old tranny thats been sittin for a long time.... i dont really know much aboiut wheels and shit yet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2008, 04:04 PM~9888416
> *dunno about that homie.... on a brand new tranny would be cool but a 20 yr old tranny thats been sittin for a long time.... i dont really know much aboiut wheels and shit yet
> *


tranny aint gonna affect your wheels it might kick the bucket and not want to go into gear but it wont be cause of ur wheels...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2008, 05:20 PM~9888531
> *tranny aint gonna affect your wheels it might kick the bucket and not want to go into gear but it wont be cause of ur wheels...
> *


what would it be then????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2008, 04:30 PM~9888600
> *what would it be then????
> *


trannys go out for many reasons sometimes ur syncros fuck up and they wont grab to shift into gear...i think im gonna have to replace my tranny too i wanna th350 for it or a 700r4


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2008, 06:12 PM~9889026
> *trannys go out for many reasons sometimes ur syncros fuck up and they wont grab to shift into gear...i think im gonna have to replace my tranny too i wanna th350 for it or a 700r4
> *


700r4 :thumbsup: thats whats in the caddy :biggrin: 

i like 13'z but im still indifferent on that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lesson learned:
be alil careful sometimes lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2008, 12:44 PM~9886954
> *nope,, mine is gunna be a driver, so 14s are just right.
> *


mines is a daily to :biggrin: and back from 99-04 my 64 fairlane was a daily with 13's and lifted, never had a prob. and i drove it all over...from home to college then to work and back home, that was almost 70 miles daily on the highway, and that car had been parked for 11 years. :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9892169
> *mines is a daily to  :biggrin: and back from 99-04 my 64 fairlane was a daily with 13's and lifted, never had a prob. and i drove it all over...from home to college then to work and back home, that was almost 70 miles daily on the highway, and that car had been parked for 11 years.  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: its coming back to life though


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2008, 10:35 PM~9892221
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its coming back to life though
> *


yeah...eventually :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

sup ya'll. i've been MIA workin at the shop trin to get cars done so i can get my lak in the shop. im in the mid of building my batt'rack. 
i've had alot of ideas and wants and ive changed my mind about the setup many times. but this is what im sticking with.

im donin 8 batt's for now, but the rack can hold 12 if i want it to. the speaker box is part of the rack. it is held in just like the batts. i dont want the box jumpin around and with the rack holdin it to the frame, i'll feel more of the box vribrating(sp)  . but the rack for the speakers can hold 4 more batts. then i can just build a rack for the speakers in between the pumps in the future if i want more batts. 

pics soon. but for now, i made these so you can get a idea.

*how im buiolding it now.








-----------------------------------------------------------
*in the future


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuckin awesome :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 8 2008, 12:35 AM~9892975
> *sup ya'll. i've been MIA workin at the shop trin to get cars done so i can get my lak in the shop. im in the mid of building my batt'rack.
> i've had alot of ideas and wants and ive changed my mind about the setup many times. but this is what im sticking with.
> 
> im donin 8 batt's for now, but the rack can hold 12 if i want it to. the speaker box is part of the rack. it is held in just like the batts. i dont want the box jumpin around and with the rack holdin it to the frame, i'll feel more of the box vribrating(sp)  . but the rack for the speakers can hold 4 more batts. then i can just build a rack for the speakers in between the pumps in the future if i want more batts.
> 
> pics soon. but for now, i made these so you can get a idea.
> 
> *how im buiolding it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> *in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how u gonna run ur lines? and where the solenoids going???


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2008, 04:36 PM~9897304
> *how u gonna run ur lines? and where the solenoids going???
> *


i dont know how long my lines will be, so i dont know for sure where they'll be.
but heres a pic of the wiring and 'noids.

the dotted lines are the cable going under the rack. and the other half of the ground will hook to the bottom on the rack under the speakers.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn i dont understand that shit but im sure it will be clean...


----------



## Guest




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9897890
> *i dont know how long my lines will be, so i dont know for sure where they'll be.
> but heres a pic of the wiring and 'noids.
> 
> the dotted lines are the cable going under the rack. and the other half of the ground will hook to the bottom on the rack under the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should look good the way ur hiding the noids i dont like it when they show i like everything hidden...


----------



## CaddyKid253

yeah, i like everything to look the same on both sides. and i want to save as much room as i can. and still make it look good.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 8 2008, 08:16 PM~9899005
> *yeah, i like everything to look the same on both sides. and i want to save as much room as i can. and still make it look good.
> *


i got alot of room to play with in the trunk of the 63...i can have pumps bumps dumps...and still have room for bodys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

and your vast collection of kinky butt pirate blow up dolls,special edition :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2008, 10:34 PM~9900124
> *and your vast collection of kinky butt pirate blow up dolls,special edition :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i knew you fuckin love that, your secret is out son.....come out of the closet with your hands up where we can see them and put the fucking blow up doll doooooown!!!!! and no you can go on the ground with it....donkey show pervert


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9900229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i knew you fuckin love that, your secret is out son.....come out of the closet with your hands up where we can see them and put the fucking blow up doll doooooown!!!!! and no you can go on the ground with it....donkey show pervert
> *


WTF what made u think about blow up dolls and donkeys? u come up with some weird shit u should give dr phil a call :uh: :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2008, 10:56 PM~9900301
> *WTF what made u think about blow up dolls and donkeys? u come up with some weird shit u should give dr phil a call :uh:  :uh:
> *


that sounds like a good idea :biggrin: jk.

lesson: dont forget about the little things. in the end, they'll make all of the difference.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2008, 11:56 PM~9900301
> *WTF what made u think about blow up dolls and donkeys? u come up with some weird shit u should give dr phil a call :uh:  :uh:
> *


you are weird shit :biggrin: 


before you get all anti midol i know it doesnt make sense lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 9 2008, 03:48 AM~9901103
> *that sounds like a good idea  :biggrin: jk.
> 
> lesson: dont forget about the little things. in the end, they'll make all of the difference.
> *


good lesson

man me an polo keep skippin on these lesson things, thanks caddy kid for keepin up with them i appericate it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TwistedDreamz87, fundimotorsports

fundi!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

This thread has blown up. I don't even reconize you guys changed your names again... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 9 2008, 08:01 AM~9901374
> *This thread has blown up. I don't even reconize you guys changed your names again... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, man i always change mine, the name of my car has to stick

hey fundi got a pic of the expo 3in' my girl wants a expo and i wanna show her yours an be like you want this one???? :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9883997
> *13x7's all around.....14's are too big for a caddy  :biggrin:
> *


14s are just too big for any other car


----------



## cloz grumpy

anyone from chicago im selling my lac 1,000 takes it with spokes :0 :0


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 9 2008, 10:12 AM~9902003
> *anyone from chicago im selling my lac 1,000 takes it with spokes  :0  :0
> *


pm'd!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2008, 10:11 AM~9901997
> *14s are just too big for any other car
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sometimes i think a cruise in the lac would be the best thing for me, but whatever


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 9 2008, 05:55 PM~9903940
> *sometimes i think a cruise in the lac would be the best thing for me, but whatever
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 9 2008, 05:55 PM~9903940
> *sometimes i think a cruise in the lac would be the best thing for me, but whatever
> *


just do it. dont think, just drive. get all the jams that you can just bump as your just cruizin. some times i got shit on my mind and i just get in da lak and start drivin with no point B. i just go where ever the wind takes me. i got my songz playin and im just thinkin and cruizin. it relaxes me. it helps me to think. and im on my own with noboby bothering me or not worring about any problems. for the time im behind the wheel, i feel free as a bird.

i love cruizin at night. i get a full tank of gas and just go.

good song to cruiz to: will smith - just cruisin'


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 9 2008, 07:04 AM~9901379
> *lol, man i always change mine, the name of my car has to stick
> 
> hey fundi got a pic of the expo 3in' my girl wants a expo  and i wanna show her yours an be like you want this one????  :biggrin:
> *


Link below sig and single shots on that page..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 9 2008, 08:21 PM~9904491
> *just do it. dont think, just drive. get all the jams that you can just bump as your just cruizin. some times i got shit on my mind and i just get in da lak and start drivin with no point B. i just go where ever the wind takes me. i got my songz playin and im just thinkin and cruizin. it relaxes me. it helps me to think. and im on my own with noboby bothering me or not worring about any problems. for the time im behind the wheel, i feel free as a bird.
> 
> i love cruizin at night. i get a full tank of gas and just go.
> 
> good song to cruiz to: will smith - just cruisin'
> 
> *


1. My lac dont work
2. I'm a law aibing citzen so no driving without my permit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 9 2008, 08:42 PM~9904613
> *Link below sig and single shots on that page..
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo caddy kid, idk if your big on fiberglass fillers, but im looking at the black ones on ebay. do you know what fillers are the ones on the floor are for, i cant figure it out

Item number: 370020607134


----------



## CaddyKid253

i highlighted in red the parts that are on the floor.








but that is alil pricey. but it is hard to find a full set in good shape.

good luck on the bid.


lesson: you dont always have to look, sometimes it will find you.


HEY Y'ALL!!!!! i found a full hydro setup for $500. the only things its missing are the power balls and springs. i cant say where it is cuz i dont want anybody else on here to get it before me. but im gona pick it up on friday after i pick up my paycheck. 
and i sold my bags, so that will pay for the springs. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 10 2008, 10:59 PM~9912869
> *i highlighted in red the parts that are on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that is alil pricey. but it is hard to find a full set in good shape.
> 
> good luck on the bid.
> lesson: you dont always have to look, sometimes it will find you.
> HEY Y'ALL!!!!! i found a full hydro setup for $500. the only things its missing are the power balls and springs. i cant say where it is cuz i dont want anybody else on here to get it before me. but im gona pick it up on friday after i pick up my paycheck.
> and i sold my bags, so that will pay for the springs.  :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lesson learned: chill once awhile, and let things slow down, things will come faster to you


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

DAMN DOUBLE POST!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:wow: :yes:    
fuckin sweet you got spokes now????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 11 2008, 06:11 PM~9919055
> *:wow:  :yes:
> fuckin sweet you got spokes now????
> *


ya i've had them on for a while dont u member i showed u guys pics a long time ago...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2008, 07:13 PM~9919080
> *ya i've had them on for a while dont u member i showed u guys pics a long time ago...
> *


cant say i remeber lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 11 2008, 06:17 PM~9919115
> *cant say i remeber lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: every rose has it's thorn.

hey those white walls are alil dirty lol.jp there kool as long as i dont see any curb marks and black scuff marks.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2008, 06:18 PM~9919128
> *lesson: every rose has it's thorn.
> 
> hey those white walls are alil dirty lol.jp there kool as long as i dont see any curb marks and black scuff marks.
> *


 :biggrin: ya i know they're dirty need to clean them but jus pulled the car out cause it was nice out and took pics then put it away...i should be dropping the motor in soon jus need to get the grease thats left on it off and paint it!!! :0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9919128
> *lesson: every rose has it's thorn.
> 
> hey those white walls are alil dirty lol.jp there kool as long as i dont see any curb marks and black scuff marks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 11 2008, 06:21 PM~9919149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: whats so funny?


----------



## CYKO

Sup Fellas i just now saw this topic for young riderz.....guess ill b posting in here more ofter...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Heres my ride...


----------



## six trey impala

clean ass monte...how old are you?


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2008, 06:30 PM~9919204
> *clean ass monte...how old are you?
> *


thanks bro...17


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9919209
> *thanks bro...17
> *


is that og paint? looks really shiny


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2008, 06:32 PM~9919220
> *is that og paint? looks really shiny
> *


Yea thats the o.g paint


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:33 PM~9919228
> *Yea thats the o.g paint
> *


fuck hella clean bet thats got some low miles...


----------



## CYKO

had 88,000 og miles........... some 90 something year old philipino dude owned it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:35 PM~9919251
> *had 88,000 og miles........... some 90 something year old philipino dude owned it...
> *


damn its well maintained...u gonna put hydraulics in it?


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2008, 06:41 PM~9919295
> *damn its well maintained...u gonna put hydraulics in it?
> *


yea probly within the next two months.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ...simple set up..just a lil sum sum to play with....then save up cash to paint it


----------



## CaddyKid253

nice MC.

and whats so funny? the lessons i post are for open minded ppl.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2008, 08:33 PM~9919718
> *nice MC.
> 
> and whats so funny? the lessons i post are for open minded ppl.
> *


im laughin at the song by poison, i just didnt expect that lol

yeah i really appericate you posting them tho... ive got be more strict on myself about those....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

that monte is a fuckin thing of beauty!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

o yeah boys


GOT MY FUCKIN PERMIT BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAN YOU SAY GET THE FUCK OFF THE ROAD????!!!!!!


bhwhahahhahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9919311
> *yea probly within the next two months.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...simple set up..just a lil sum sum to play with....then save up cash to paint it
> *


cool gonna look good


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 11 2008, 08:14 PM~9920033
> *o yeah boys
> GOT MY FUCKIN PERMIT BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


koo'. will your mommy let you go to the cruizes now? lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2008, 09:57 PM~9920989
> *koo'. will your mommy let you go to the cruizes now? lol jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im gettin my license here soon
my cousins gonna pay for the classes if i work for him :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

koo'. im sellin my low-bike and otha shit trin to get some money for the batt's.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2008, 10:34 PM~9921441
> *koo'. im sellin my low-bike and otha shit trin to get some money for the batt's.
> *


cool buy optimas...they had them used for 40 bucks...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:27 PM~9919190
> *Sup Fellas i just now saw this topic for young riderz.....guess ill b posting in here more ofter...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Heres my ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i thought i was the only young one with a 74 Monte :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey twisted, look what i just got on ebay.

Item number: 150214389637

what now!!! you just got a tee-shirt :tongue:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Orale homies Heres my car its a 74' Monte.



















































And replaced the original 350 with a GMC 350


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2008, 12:21 AM~9921812
> *hey twisted, look what i just got on ebay.
> 
> Item number: 150214389637
> 
> what now!!! you just got a tee-shirt  :tongue:
> *


........oh what your serious...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that a fugly jacket homie!!!!!!!! that looks like you been boning dale earnhardt jr. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shop class rules, but the pot heads are guna ruin it for everyone.

lesson: let them be, cuz you aint them


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 11 2008, 11:52 PM~9922030
> *Orale homies Heres my car its a 74' Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And replaced the original 350 with a GMC 350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  looken good homie..guess its two of us now... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

beautiful montes.....

ay boys what yall got for downloading songs for your ipod????? my moms bf wont let us put limewire on the computer and i really want to put alot of oldies on my ipod...


----------



## CaddyKid253

:buttkick: your a faggg... quit hatin'. you know its dope and you'd wear it if you had one. 

lesson: dont let nuttin slow you down. but take your time getting there, or it wont be worth it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 12 2008, 08:38 PM~9928519
> *beautiful montes.....
> 
> ay boys what yall got for downloading songs for your ipod????? my moms bf wont let us put limewire on the computer and i really want to put alot of oldies on my ipod...
> *


dont have a ipod but i heard that limewire can give u viruses because ur sharing files with everyone and hackers can get into ur shit...


----------



## six trey impala

Lesson: 
"dont let no one get you down"-War


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 PM~9928848
> *:buttkick: your a faggg... quit hatin'. you know its dope and you'd wear it if you had one.
> 
> lesson: dont let nuttin slow you down. but take your time getting there, or it wont be worth it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i aint hatin on you bro, its just a ugly jacket :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump bitches!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 13 2008, 04:52 AM~9931316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i aint hatin on you bro, its just a ugly jacket :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


post pics!!!


----------



## six trey impala

lesson always wear a condom(or 2) unless ur ready to take on that big responsibility...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 13 2008, 04:16 PM~9935292-->
> 
> 
> 
> post pics!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 13 2008, 04:24 PM~9935361
> *lesson always wear a condom(or 2) unless ur ready to take on that big responsibility...
> *


Never wear 2. it more likely to brake.

Lesson: the normal saying is bro's before ho's. my saying it, switches before bitches.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2008, 05:12 PM~9935712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think???
> Never wear 2. it more likely to brake.
> 
> Lesson: the normal saying is bro's before ho's. my saying it, switches before bitches.
> *


it dont look retarded...im gettn this jersey that says impala with the number 63 on the back...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2008, 06:12 PM~9935712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think???
> Never wear 2. it more likely to brake.
> 
> Lesson: the normal saying is bro's before ho's. my saying it, switches before bitches.*


i like that good shit right there!!!!


ay boys wish me luck, im gunna ask this blonde chick out that i like


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 13 2008, 07:25 PM~9936808
> *i like that good shit right there!!!!
> ay boys wish me luck, im gunna ask this blonde chick out that i like
> *


i hope u dont need luck to get a girl :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 13 2008, 09:07 PM~9937184
> *i hope u dont need luck to get a girl :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you do when you have very very very bad luck.......  lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9937270
> *you do when you have very very very bad luck.......  lol
> *


haha


----------



## CaddyKid253

good luck. 

aye! check out my doorz. i just put pics in my topic.

my doorz


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh yeah, six tray that jersey sounds nice.  pics if you got 'em.


----------



## six trey impala

ey any of u foos work out like lifting weights?


----------



## 87gbody

:banghead: just failed my road test yesterday for not checking my blindspots properly FUCK. i feel like an idiot.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

it was a good ass day today boys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Feb 14 2008, 12:34 AM~9939220
> *:banghead: just failed my road test yesterday for not checking my blindspots properly FUCK. i feel like an idiot.
> *


 :biggrin: that sucks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2


----------



## six trey impala

mid winter break!!! got 5 days off of school gonna drop the motor in this weekend hopefully and throw a turbo 350 in it!!! gonna be rollin!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit

im alil heated right now, i dont give a fuck what it takes my car will be ridin if it takes me 20 years i dont give a fuck.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2008, 07:36 PM~9945413
> *good shit
> 
> im alil heated right now, i dont give a fuck what it takes my car will be ridin if it takes me 20 years i dont give a fuck.
> *


what happened to u?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 14 2008, 08:41 PM~9945467
> *what happened to u?
> *


dont wanna put names out but someone is startin to piss me off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9945520
> *dont wanna put names out but someone is startin to piss me off
> *


oh that sucks...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 14 2008, 08:57 PM~9945607
> *oh that sucks...
> *


fuck it and fuck that shit i dont care


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2008, 08:00 PM~9945637
> *fuck it and fuck that shit i dont care
> *


hey how much did u pick up the caddy for?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i mean its my car, even if its just sittin in my driveway rotting to fuckin hell i dont care its my car and no one will ever tell me what to do with it.

$500, and it was damn well worth it and i would do it again if i had the damn chance this time i woulda left the shit on after i put the gaskets on


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: let me do me, and you do you.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2008, 08:08 PM~9945720
> *i mean its my car, even if its just sittin in my driveway rotting to fuckin hell i dont care its my car and no one will ever tell me what to do with it.
> 
> $500, and it was damn well worth it and i would do it again if i had the damn chance this time i woulda left the shit on after i put the gaskets on
> *


$500 is hella good...fuck what other people say about ur shit...let them do there thing...ur doing the car for urself anyways not them...


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2008, 09:08 PM~9945720
> *i mean its my car, even if its just sittin in my driveway rotting to fuckin hell i dont care its my car and no one will ever tell me what to do with it.
> 
> $500, and it was damn well worth it and i would do it again if i had the damn chance this time i woulda left the shit on after i put the gaskets on
> *



get at me if you need some help with something homie


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 14 2008, 09:15 PM~9946327
> *get at me if you need some help with something homie
> *


thats a true rida' right there. willing to help if you can. i'd help ya'll if you were alil closer. i think six trey is the closest one to me. and thats a 3 hour drive oneway.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 12 2008, 02:39 PM~9925325
> *   looken good homie..guess its two of us now... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I guess it is homie  So what all have you done to your Monte Homie

-Beto


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Feb 12 2008, 09:10 PM~9928848-->
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick: your a faggg... quit hatin'. you know its dope and you'd wear it if you had one.
> 
> lesson: dont let nuttin slow you down. but take your time getting there, or it wont be worth it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:38 PM~9928519
> *beautiful montes.....
> 
> ay boys what yall got for downloading songs for your ipod????? my moms bf wont let us put limewire on the computer and i really want to put alot of oldies on my ipod...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 12 2008, 09:23 PM~9928958
> *dont have a ipod but i heard that limewire can give u viruses because ur sharing files with everyone and hackers can get into ur shit...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Limewire and Kazaa do that alot :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 12 2008, 09:26 PM~9929008
> *Lesson:
> "dont let no one get you down"-War
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 13 2008, 08:07 PM~9937184-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hope u dont need luck to get a girl :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9937270
> *you do when you have very very very bad luck.......  lol
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Feb 14 2008, 12:34 AM~9939220
> *:banghead: just failed my road test yesterday for not checking my blindspots properly FUCK. i feel like an idiot.
> *


Damn homie that sucks what test was this for :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 14 2008, 10:15 PM~9946327
> *get at me if you need some help with something homie
> *


no problem, thanks  

i cant wait for lunch period today bitches :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 14 2008, 10:32 PM~9946436
> *thats a true rida' right there. willing to help if you can. i'd help ya'll if you were alil closer. i think six trey is the closest one to me. and thats a 3 hour drive oneway.
> *


shit i wish i could ride with yall but we're across the damn country :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 14 2008, 09:43 PM~9946045
> *lesson: let me do me, and you do you.
> *


thanks for that one


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 14 2008, 09:32 PM~9946436
> *thats a true rida' right there. willing to help if you can. i'd help ya'll if you were alil closer. i think six trey is the closest one to me. and thats a 3 hour drive oneway.
> *


 :biggrin: if i had a license i'd go down there and kick it and turn wrenches anytime i love working on cars ur always learning something new  u gonna bring the hopper caddy out this year?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man im still lil heated from yesterday but a trip to the caddy's hood will change that


----------



## ElMonte74'

So hows everyone today


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 15 2008, 02:22 PM~9950471
> *So hows everyone today
> *


other than me still bein alil heated im fuckin happy, hopefully tomorrow is gunna be an awesome day 

Lesson Learned:
Life is a fuckin circle


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 01:28 PM~9950510
> *im fuckin happy, tomorrow is gunna be an awesome day hopefully
> *


 :0 WHy whats gonna happen :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 15 2008, 02:41 PM~9950599
> *:0 WHy whats gonna happen :biggrin:
> *


got a hot date, and no polo not with a blow up doll or you sick fuck :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 01:48 PM~9950626
> *got a hot date, and no polo not with a blow up doll or  you sick fuck :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: whats his name?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 02:48 PM~9950629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: whats his name?
> *


ur mom :biggrin: 

her name is kathryne


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 01:52 PM~9950651
> *ur mom :biggrin:
> 
> her name is kathryne
> *


ya i jus found that out...jus did some research...shes a Sophomore at White Oak High she mostly listens to rock doesnt like reading her favorite author is Stephen King and shes 5'4 and blonde.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 02:56 PM~9950672
> *ya i jus found that out...jus did some research...shes a Sophomore at White Oak High she mostly listens to rock doesnt like reading her favorite author is Stephen King and shes 5'4 and blonde.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you fucker!!!!


*HAPPY BRITHDAY DUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:09 PM~9950776
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you fucker!!!!
> HAPPY BRITHDAY DUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i spoke with god and he told me.lol

WHERE IS HE?!!!


----------



## six trey impala

oh ya HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 03:12 PM~9950797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i spoke with god and he told me.lol
> 
> WHERE IS HE?!!!
> *


who is god?????

is god myspace?????

bwhahahhahahahaha
you fucker


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:18 PM~9950849
> *who is god?????
> 
> is god myspace?????
> 
> bwhahahhahahahaha
> you fucker
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ey u foo's afraid of ghost?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9950891
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ey u foo's afraid of ghost?
> *


a ghost??? it depends...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:27 PM~9950906
> *a ghost??? it depends...
> *


like do u believe in them?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 03:32 PM~9950946
> *like do u believe in them?
> *


yeah, why whats up?????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:39 PM~9950982
> *yeah, why whats up?????
> *


naw i was just reading the ghost stories topic...i believe in them i always hear things at night if i stay up late...i trip out hella thats why i listen to music at night helps me relax and i cant hear anything else...
My grandpa past away a few years ago and right after he passed away i would have dreams of the old house they used to live in and i'd talk to him...i still have talked to him through dreams he told me to take care of the family...i was really close to my grandpa i used to always go down to there house...kinda trippy if u think about it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:39 PM~9950982
> *yeah, why whats up?????
> *


naw i was just reading the ghost stories topic...i believe in them i always hear things at night if i stay up late...i trip out hella thats why i listen to music at night helps me relax and i cant hear anything else...
My grandpa past away a few years ago and right after he passed away i would have dreams of the old house they used to live in and i'd talk to him...i still have talked to him through dreams he told me to take care of the family...i was really close to my grandpa i used to always go down to there house...kinda trippy if u think about it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

go there and spend the night all alone, do it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 02:52 PM~9951083
> *go there and spend the night all alone, do it
> *


no thanks...when it comes to ghost and shit im a big puss...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 03:57 PM~9951131
> *no thanks...when it comes to ghost and shit im a big puss...
> *


your a big puss period :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 03:06 PM~9951181
> *your a big puss period :biggrin:
> *


fuuuuck you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn polo don't take it homie get back at him come up with a come back.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahahhahahahhahahhahahha polos my homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 15 2008, 04:47 PM~9951938
> *hahahhahahahhahahhahahha polos my homie
> *


ya im giving him a homie free pass for this one...he knows i'll punk him


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey!!! got my setup!!!

2 Reds (mid 80s) pumps and show time cylinders.
i also picked up a "#11 g-force 2" pro-hopper gear for the front pump.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 05:50 PM~9952389
> *ya im giving him a homie free pass for this one...he knows i'll punk him
> *


:roflmai: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2008, 06:50 PM~9952389
> *ya im giving him a homie free pass for this one...he knows i'll punk him
> *


punk yoself motha fucka :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 PM~9954585
> *hey!!! got my setup!!!
> 
> 2 Reds (mid 80s) pumps and show time cylinders.
> i also picked up a "#11 g-force 2" pro-hopper gear for the front pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats good shit right there!!!! i wanna put ol school reds in mine


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, where yall at?????


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'm here


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## ElMonte74'

now where the hell is polo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dunno, where is polo where is polo where is polo????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn mall security take their job to seriously, got booted for rough housing :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 16 2008, 04:05 PM~9958650
> *damn mall security take their job to seriously, got booted for rough housing :biggrin:
> *


well at least the guard didn't beat your ass :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253

i finished my rack today! all i got to do now is cut the holes for the cylinders. 

sorry i dont have a pic of the finished rack. its too dark to take a pic. i'll take sum 2morrow.











lesson: take your time and do it right. dont half azz it, cuz everybody cant tell when you rush it.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 16 2008, 08:06 PM~9959501
> *i finished my rack today! all i got to do now is cut the holes for the cylinders.
> 
> sorry i dont have a pic of the finished rack. its too dark to take a pic. i'll take sum 2morrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesson: take your time and do it right. dont half azz it, cuz everybody cant tell when you rush it.
> *


good shit, once again homie i really appericate you doin the lessons. i gotta get better on postin mine

what are you using to cut the holes???? 

lesson:
Dont let your feelings get ahead of you


----------



## CaddyKid253

just a hole-saw. the hole-saw is about 1/4" bigger then the cylinder so i have room to play with so i can weld the donut in.i dont like to use a torch cuz it just looks ugly. i'll try to get better pics as im building to show what im doing. cuz i know y'all wanna know what to do and whats going on. 

by the way, plans for the rack changed alil lol. i had to change the design alil to make it work. 

Lesson pt.2: it looks good on paper, but be ready to change your plans alil.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 16 2008, 08:30 PM~9959635
> *just a hole-saw. the hole-saw is about 1/4" bigger then the cylinder so i have room to play with so i can weld the donut in.i dont like to use a torch cuz it just looks ugly. i'll try to get better pics as im building to show what im doing. cuz i know y'all wanna know what to do and whats going on.
> 
> by the way, plans for the rack changed alil lol. i had to change the design alil to make it work.
> 
> Lesson pt.2: it looks good on paper, but be ready to change your plans alil.
> *


good shit thanks, i hate when people use sawzalls (spelling) to cut out the holes.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 16 2008, 08:58 PM~9959788
> *:0
> *


im not hatin but squares just dont look right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 16 2008, 09:37 PM~9960369
> *im not hatin but squares just dont look right
> *


squares?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 16 2008, 11:19 PM~9960665
> *squares?
> *


ive seen people that cut out holes for their hydros with a sawzall, well squares not holes cuz its hard to make a perfect circle with a sawzall


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 16 2008, 10:21 PM~9960676
> *ive seen people that cut out holes for their hydros with a sawzall, well squares not holes cuz its hard to make a perfect circle with a sawzall
> *


hmm never seen that before...went cruising today pretty fun pulled out a couple cars


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 16 2008, 11:36 PM~9960765
> *hmm never seen that before...went cruising today pretty fun pulled out a couple cars
> *


awesome, man last time i went cruizin was like october or something


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 09:13 AM~9962452
> *awesome, man last time i went cruizin was like october or something
> *


ya last time we went cruising was last summer...we only took a couple cars out but still hittin switches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

MORNIN EVERYONE GONNA HEAD OUTSIDE AND WORK ON THE MOTOR I'll TAKE PICS!!! U FOOLS BETTER GET WORKING ON UR SHIT TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 16 2008, 09:37 PM~9960369
> *im not hatin but squares just dont look right
> *


Orale I thought you calling me a square :uh: :biggrin: yeah but i hate that to cause the circles are more suttle :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 09:45 AM~9962617
> *MORNIN EVERYONE GONNA HEAD OUTSIDE AND WORK ON THE MOTOR I'll TAKE PICS!!! U FOOLS BETTER GET WORKING ON UR SHIT TOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for sure home boy


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

sup everyone i scraped down the motor to the metal and took my starter off and exhaust manifolds off i need to degrees the motor AGAIN!! cause underneath where the manifolds were theres hella grease thats on there thick...gonna run to shucks right now and buy some d-greaser good thing i live right down the street from it :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:10 PM~9963026
> *sup everyone i scraped down the motor to the metal and took my starter off and exhaust manifolds off i need to degrees the motor AGAIN!! cause underneath where the manifolds were theres hella grease thats on there thick...gonna run to shucks right now and buy some d-greaser good thing i live right down the street from it  :biggrin:
> *


good thats awesome, i wish i could work on mine....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 11:14 AM~9963047
> *good thats awesome, i wish i could work on mine....
> *


scratch that last call the d-greaser there is hella expensive at shucks and smells like shit...im gonna go to costco and buy this one that smells good and works hella good my dad used it on his motor and it came out good...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 17 2008, 11:06 AM~9963008
> *:wave:
> *


what up!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:21 PM~9963080
> *scratch that last call the d-greaser there is hella expensive at shucks and smells like shit...im gonna go to costco and buy this one that smells good and works hella good my dad used it on his motor and  it came out good...
> *


ok lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 11:29 AM~9963139
> *ok lol
> *


ya jus waiting on my bro to get off work so he can take me cause u need a costco card to get in... :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

gotta find something to do while im waiting i think im gonna start unbolting the bolts to the motor mounts from the 327 and get it ready to come out...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:30 PM~9963145
> *ya jus waiting on my bro to get off work so he can take me cause u need a costco card to get in... :angry:  :angry:
> *


go to auto zone and get the purple kind, i got the squit bottle and 2 big cases of it to refill teh bottle.

man i remeber that day, it was a great day


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 11:37 AM~9963209
> *go to auto zone and get the purple kind, i got the squit bottle and 2 big cases of it to refill teh bottle.
> 
> man i remeber that day, it was a great day
> *


ya that royal purple was there i live by autozone too but there shit kinda expensive too...at costco the degreaser comes with spray bottle and a tall refill bottle too and it's only for like 2 or 3 bucks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:39 PM~9963219
> *ya that royal purple was there i live by autozone too but there shit kinda expensive too...at costco the degreaser comes with spray bottle and a tall refill bottle too and it's only for like 2 or 3 bucks
> *


you got a power washer????


----------



## six trey impala

is ur car far from ur house?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 11:40 AM~9963223
> *you got a power washer????
> *


no but my neighbor has one he let me use it to do my undercarriage and it worked hella good brought it down to the metal fast...im just gonna use the hose for the motor thats what i used on the 327...


----------



## CaddyKid253

heres a better pic


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9963278
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:41 PM~9963235
> *no but my neighbor has one he let me use it to do my undercarriage and it worked hella good brought it down to the metal fast...im just gonna use the hose for the motor thats what i used on the 327...
> *


thats cool i used one for mine

my car is at my house lol


looks good caddy kid


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 11:58 AM~9963351
> *thats cool i used one for mine
> 
> my car is at my house lol
> looks good caddy kid
> *


why dont u work on it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9963278
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good caddy kid


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 12:59 PM~9963365
> *why dont u work on it
> *


no money, plus im waiting to replace the bumper nuts a the light bulb i broke from when i took the bumber off, which was a stupid move. i took it off to get the decayed fillers off, but i cant get the one that isnt gone off the body because of a stud in the panel. i dont get it


----------



## CYKO

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9947222
> *  :biggrin: I guess it is homie  So what all have you done to your Monte Homie
> 
> -Beto
> *


Rims and some sounds.....glass pack ...edelbrock carb and airfilter.....bout it till hydros come in place....  ..how about urs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2008, 02:10 PM~9964126
> *no money, plus im waiting to replace the bumper nuts a the light bulb i broke from when i took the bumber off, which was a stupid move. i took it off to get the decayed fillers off, but i cant get the one that isnt gone off the body because of a stud in the panel. i dont get it
> *


theres always shit to do when u have no money...polish shit or vacume it or something thats what i always do... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2008, 06:07 PM~9965005
> *theres always shit to do when u have no money...polish shit or vacume it or something thats what i always do... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i do


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

provisonal liscenses suck


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

4007 posts bitches


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

told yall i had fucked up bad luck, man fuckin bs i hate being avoided


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: flashburn from the welder hurts like a MOTHA' F**KER!!!!

i couldnt open my eyes for like 3hours this morning cuz it hurt SO bad. i dont know how i could have got it, cuz i was wearing the mask the whole time. my eyes were wattering and burning and dry and ichy. the only thing that helped was a wet rag over my eyes. i got eye drops with pain killers, so i;m doin ok now. but damn... that hurts. 

so im telling you all now, learn from me, be careful when welding. even a reflection can burn your eyes.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 18 2008, 12:03 AM~9968037
> *lesson: flashburn from the welder hurts like a MOTHA' F**KER!!!!
> 
> i couldnt open my eyes for like 3hours this morning cuz it hurt SO bad. i dont know how i could have got it, cuz i was wearing the mask the whole time. my eyes were wattering and burning and dry and ichy. the only thing that helped was a wet rag over my eyes. i got eye drops with pain killers, so i;m doin ok now. but damn... that hurts.
> 
> so im telling you all now, learn from me, be careful when welding. even a reflection can burn your eyes.
> *


great info!!!! should be put in a sig lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 17 2008, 11:03 PM~9968037
> *lesson: flashburn from the welder hurts like a MOTHA' F**KER!!!!
> 
> i couldnt open my eyes for like 3hours this morning cuz it hurt SO bad. i dont know how i could have got it, cuz i was wearing the mask the whole time. my eyes were wattering and burning and dry and ichy. the only thing that helped was a wet rag over my eyes. i got eye drops with pain killers, so i;m doin ok now. but damn... that hurts.
> 
> so im telling you all now, learn from me, be careful when welding. even a reflection can burn your eyes.
> *


Yeah i know it sucks :uh: cause i would always in some way get flash burn either from wearing the helmet or when I would hit the welding stick to the table :0 :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Feb 17 2008, 04:52 PM~9964902
> *Rims and some sounds.....glass pack ...edelbrock carb and airfilter.....bout it till hydros come in place....  ..how about urs
> *


I got sounds right now. next will be either body work wheels, or get it juiced


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bimp 

i really dont wanna go to school tomorrow lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 18 2008, 04:14 PM~9972350
> *bimp
> 
> i really dont wanna go to school tomorrow lol
> *


either do i but luckily i have night school :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 06:17 PM~9973198
> *either do i but luckily i have night school :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HAVE SCHOOL TOMORROW!! BWAHAHAH MUAHAHAH!!!!!   (evil face)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2008, 06:32 PM~9973295
> *I DONT HAVE SCHOOL TOMORROW!! BWAHAHAH MUAHAHAH!!!!!    (evil face)
> *


You lucky bastard :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 06:38 PM~9973345
> *You lucky bastard :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2008, 06:50 PM~9973414
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i didnt have school today lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

i dont have skool at all.  lol

lesson: your almost there, dont start half-assin' it now.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 18 2008, 07:44 PM~9973947
> *i didnt have school today lol
> *


me niether...


----------



## ElMonte74'

me neither. I can half ass at school cause I'm gonna graduate :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 08:08 PM~9974210
> *me neither.  I can half ass at school cause I'm gonna graduate :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0
> *


from beauty school? :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k thats cool homie congrats cant wait till my day comes...ey foo u have to do a senior project?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2008, 08:10 PM~9974237
> *from beauty school? :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k thats cool homie congrats cant wait till my day comes...ey foo u have to do a senior project?
> *


fuck you :biggrin: . I already did my senior project last semester on the history of lowriding


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 08:12 PM~9974266
> *fuck you :biggrin: .  I already did my senior project last semester on the history of lowriding
> *


for reals?how did that go?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 18 2008, 09:05 PM~9974159
> *i dont have skool at all.  lol
> 
> lesson: your almost there, dont start half-assin' it now.
> *


 :0  

lesson learned:when you make decsions on emotions you must be careful


----------



## The Real D-Eazy




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by The Real D-Eazy_@Feb 18 2008, 09:21 PM~9974363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spammers, delete that shit :guns:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2008, 08:13 PM~9974276
> *for reals?how did that go?
> *


yeah for reals for reals. I got 1 credit from it cause I forgot a cover sheet and a sheet with the places i got some of my references off of and the 3 credits for finishing my semester at day school.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 18 2008, 08:18 PM~9974334
> *:0
> 
> lesson learned:when you make decsions on emotions you must be careful
> *


:happysad: she hurt you huh... 

i've been hurt too. i gave her everything she wanted and everything she needed. if she needed a ride, i gave here tha keys to the whip. and i dont let NOBODY drive my cars. i would have sold the shirt on my back to get her sumthin she wanted. but now, im all about my lak. my lak NEVER has turned its back on me. it always been there. so from now on, NO female will come between me and my lak. i dont give a FU<k! now if a girl can understand that my lak is at the top on my list and she can respect that, then she can be my #2. 

and if she cant get with that, then ima keep on pushin'


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 18 2008, 09:06 PM~9974942
> *:happysad: she hurt you huh...
> 
> i've been hurt too. i gave her everything she wanted and everything she needed. if she needed a ride, i gave here tha keys to the whip. and i dont let NOBODY drive my cars. i would have sold the shirt on my back to get her sumthin she wanted. but now, im all about my lak. my lak NEVER has turned its back on me. it always been there. so from now on, NO female will come between me and my lak. i dont give a FU<k! now if a girl can understand that my lak is at the top on my list and she can respect that, then she can be my #2.
> 
> and if she cant get with that, then ima keep on pushin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 thats the way i am with my monte. My Monte is my girl and my baby nothing will come between her and me  .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 18 2008, 10:06 PM~9974942
> *:happysad: she hurt you huh...
> 
> i've been hurt too. i gave her everything she wanted and everything she needed. if she needed a ride, i gave here tha keys to the whip. and i dont let NOBODY drive my cars. i would have sold the shirt on my back to get her sumthin she wanted. but now, im all about my lak. my lak NEVER has turned its back on me. it always been there. so from now on, NO female will come between me and my lak. i dont give a FU<k! now if a girl can understand that my lak is at the top on my list and she can respect that, then she can be my #2.
> 
> and if she cant get with that, then ima keep on pushin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah, thats what i needed right there!!!!!!!! she'll be on my nuts when i start cadillac pimpin, shoulda stuck to the golden rule. thanks homie i needed that.

but we were never really together we were suppose to go out saturday, i talked to her sat. morning and she said she was "sick" and didnt know if she was gunna go. i was like ok cal me back later. didnt get a call but i went to the mall anyway and bought her a stuffedanimal to be nice i tried callin her no answer. left her a comment on myspace no answer called her the next day no answer then i said fuck it. i hate been avoided, if she didnt like me th least she could have done was told me she didnt instead of leadin me on and shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 04:54 AM~9977171
> *hell yeah, thats what i needed right there!!!!!!!! she'll be on my nuts when i start cadillac pimpin, shoulda stuck to the golden rule. thanks homie i needed that.
> 
> but we were never really together we were suppose to go out saturday, i talked to her sat. morning and she said she was "sick" and didnt know if she was gunna go. i was like ok cal me back later. didnt get a call but i went to the mall anyway and bought her a stuffedanimal to be nice i tried callin her no answer. left her a comment on myspace no answer called her the next day no answer then i said fuck it. i hate been avoided, if she didnt like me th least she could have done was told me she didnt instead of leadin me on and shit
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

that advice caddy kid gave me and about 5 min. of hendrix cured me, still alil hurt tho, but whats really gunna suck is when i see her in that fuckin polo shirt and that grey under shirt,most beautiful tits on display, and her blonde hair down........ that shit gives me blue balls......... my sexy cold blooded angel with blonde hair, blue eyes, and huge perfect tits :yessad:

on a funnier note today, i was in math class and someone had fucked with the calculator so i went to my teachers desk and accidently asked "how do i change my cadillac back to normal?????", i laughed and she fixed it, i was rollin on the way back to my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 01:38 PM~9979299
> *that advice caddy kid gave me and about 5 min. of hendrix cured me, still alil hurt tho, but whats really gunna suck is when i see her in that fuckin polo shirt and that grey under shirt,most beautiful tits on display, and her blonde hair down........ that shit gives me blue balls......... my sexy cold blooded angel with blonde hair, blue eyes, and huge perfect tits :yessad:
> 
> on a funnier note today, i was in math class and someone had fucked with the calculator so i went to my teachers desk and accidently asked  "how do i change my cadillac back to normal?????", i laughed and she fixed it, i was rollin on the way back to my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: I DO THAT WHEN I ASK HELP BUT I SAY MOM INSTEAD :biggrin: . YEAH HOMIE HYNAS CAN BE SOME EVIL BITCHES SOME TIME. i SHOULD KNOW CAUSE I'VE BEEN CHEATED ON AND CAN'T REALLY OVER IT  BUT THEN I DO AND GO CRUISE :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 03:31 PM~9979599
> *:roflmao: I DO THAT WHEN I ASK HELP BUT I SAY MOM INSTEAD :biggrin: .  YEAH HOMIE HYNAS CAN BE SOME EVIL BITCHES SOME TIME.  i SHOULD KNOW CAUSE I'VE BEEN CHEATED ON AND CAN'T REALLY OVER IT  BUT THEN I DO AND GO CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


wish i could go cruise, i still have alot of feelings for her tho :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 02:35 PM~9979618
> *wish i could go cruise, i still have alot of feelings for her tho :tears:
> *


FOR ME TO GET OVER SOMONE I NEED TO EITHER CLEAN MY RIDE :cheesy: OR TAKE IT WITH VIOLENCE  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 03:37 PM~9979635
> *FOR ME TO GET OVER SOMONE I NEED TO EITHER CLEAN MY RIDE :cheesy: OR TAKE IT WITH VIOLENCE   :biggrin:
> *


violence :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 02:41 PM~9979666
> *violence :cheesy:
> *


YES VIOLENCE :biggrin: TAKE IT OUT ON A DOG, PUNCHING BAG, SOME FOOL YOU DON'T KNOW, YOU KNOW SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 03:44 PM~9979687
> *YES VIOLENCE :biggrin: TAKE IT OUT ON A DOG, PUNCHING BAG, SOME FOOL YOU DON'T KNOW, YOU KNOW SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


violence :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i belive im gunna go buy a new punching bag :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

SEE I TOLD


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 02:59 PM~9979842
> *i belive im gunna go buy a new punching bag :cheesy:
> *


sell u one i got 2...sell it to u for tree-million-dollars CASH!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 04:12 PM~9979941
> *sell u one i got 2...sell it to u for tree-million-dollars CASH!!!
> *


or i could get the caddy primered..... :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:56 PM~9980242
> *or i could get the caddy primered..... :0
> *


or i could come back from the dead.....wassup yall :biggrin: 

lesson: they say good things come to those who wait, but those fuckers are still waiting


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2008, 04:10 PM~9980333
> *or i could come back from the dead.....wassup yall :biggrin:
> 
> lesson: they say good things come to those who wait, but those fuckers are still waiting
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHAT UP FOO!!! HOWS THE LINC???


----------



## 919ryder

it's coming....got a lil delayed with the engine (i was sick as hell) but i'll be back on track pretty soon :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2008, 04:49 PM~9980597
> *it's coming....got a lil delayed with the engine (i was sick as hell) but i'll be back on track pretty soon :thumbsup:
> *


ur vagina swelled up on u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 07:05 PM~9980713
> *ur penis swelled up on u :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's been like that :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 01:38 PM~9979299
> *that advice caddy kid gave me and about 5 min. of hendrix cured me, still alil hurt tho, but whats really gunna suck is when i see her in that fuckin polo shirt and that grey under shirt,most beautiful tits on display, and her blonde hair down........ that shit gives me blue balls......... my sexy cold blooded angel with blonde hair, blue eyes, and huge perfect tits :yessad:
> 
> on a funnier note today, i was in math class and someone had fucked with the calculator so i went to my teachers desk and accidently asked  "how do i change my cadillac back to normal?????", i laughed and she fixed it, i was rollin on the way back to my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah, mine was the sexiest girl i know(even to this day). but it aint worth it.
thats like the nicest 64 you EVER seen, but it runs like shit, if it even starts at all. its not really that nice. but it looks good.



> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 02:44 PM~9979687
> *YES VIOLENCE :biggrin: TAKE IT OUT ON A DOG, PUNCHING BAG, SOME FOOL YOU DON'T KNOW, YOU KNOW SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2008, 05:10 PM~9980740
> *it's been like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ever since u stuck it in that fat dude named earl that works at the local gas station huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

well cleaned my motor today came out really good better then the 327 did no grease or oil on it at all jus needs to be painted now!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: when times are hard, take a look around you. the people that are still there, are the people that will alwayz be there.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 06:18 PM~9980785
> *yeah, mine was the sexiest girl i know(even to this day). but it aint worth it.
> thats like the nicest 64 you EVER seen, but it runs like shit, if it even starts at all. its not really that nice. but it looks good.
> :roflmao:
> *


yeah your right, shoulda listened to the golden rule "chasing a bitch is like chasing a bus they will both leave you in the end"


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2008, 05:10 PM~9980333
> *or i could come back from the dead.....wassup yall :biggrin:
> 
> lesson: they say good things come to those who wait, but those fuckers are still waiting
> *


glad your back, thought i was gunna have to go raise you from your grave


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:21 PM~9980805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ever since u stuck it in that fat dude named earl that works at the local gas station huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why were you flimming it polo?????
he came up with the title of the porno "gas station group sex NC and Washington Remix"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:29 PM~9980862
> *yeah your right, shoulda listened to the golden rule "chasing a bitch is like chasing a bus they will both leave you in the end"
> *


lol yep!


:biggrin: *1,500 post!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:34 PM~9980916
> *why were you flimming it polo?????
> he came up with the title of the porno "gas station group sex NC and Washington Remix"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


no i didnt film it **** he told me about it...he said it was a PRIVATE (  ) session
pito lips


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 06:34 PM~9980921
> *lol yep!
> :biggrin: 1,500 post!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4,039 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:35 PM~9980930
> *no i didnt film it **** he told me about it...he said it was a PRIVATE (  ) session
> pito lips
> *


shit as soon as you heard about it you wanted to be the sequal
then it will have a cumtastic ending in the 3rd epic porno :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:37 PM~9980954
> *shit as soon as you heard about it you wanted to be the sequal
> then it will have a cumtastic ending in the 3rd epic porno :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn foo u sound like a male porn director...sounds like u've been there done him and did him again... :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:35 PM~9980938
> *4,039  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4,949
BEEEAAAAACCCCHEEESS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:39 PM~9980971
> *damn foo u sound like a male porn director...sounds like u've been there done him and did him again... :0
> *


i did a porno with some pot head chick, ive got a nack for this kinda shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:41 PM~9980985
> *i did a porno with some pot head chick, ive got a nack for this kinda shit
> *


so u like cross dressers huh?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:43 PM~9980998
> *so u like cross dressers huh?
> *


no just chicks that are knocked out :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

:biggrin: i'll do a porno!!!!! pick me! pick me!!! :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:44 PM~9981002
> *no just chicks that are knocked out :cheesy:
> *


thats the only way they'll touch ya then huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

I hit heavy in the trunk so I say I'm heavy hittin 
My car just got a jerry curl the paints still drippin 
My whip so clean I turn lovers into haters 
Then I make'em come around like curl activator


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 06:45 PM~9981013
> *:biggrin:  i'll do a porno!!!!! pick me! pick me!!! :wave:
> *


sure focker but i aint filmin that shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:46 PM~9981017
> *thats the only way they'll touch ya then huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes...  ....bitch


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 05:45 PM~9981013
> *:biggrin:  i'll do a porno!!!!! pick me! pick me!!! :wave:
> *


EWWW WITH DUSTIN??
COCHINO!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9981034
> *EWWW WITH DUSTIN??
> COCHINO!!!
> *


no dustins your bitch polo, he would never cheat on you :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2008, 04:10 PM~9980333
> *or i could come back from the dead.....wassup yall :biggrin:
> 
> lesson: they say good things come to those who wait, but those fuckers are still waiting
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:48 PM~9981030
> *yes...  ....bitch
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: its okay


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 05:29 PM~9980857
> *lesson: when times are hard, take a look around you. the people that are still there, are the people that will alwayz be there.
> *


  X2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:49 PM~9981045
> *no dustins your bitch polo, he would never cheat on you  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


it aint like he's my women he's jus my bitch i dont touch him jus pimp him...right dust fart? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9981082
> *it aint like he's my women he's jus my bitch i dont touch him jus pimp him...right dust fart? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats not what you told me :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 05:52 PM~9981082
> *it aint like he's my women he's jus my bitch i dont touch him jus pimp him...right dust fart? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POLO I TOLD YOU THAT WHEN YOU GET SOME ONE TO BE YOUR BITCH YOU WHERE SUPPOSED TELL BIG DADDY FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 06:57 PM~9981118
> *POLO I TOLD YOU THAT WHEN YOU GET SOME ONE TO BE YOUR BITCH YOU WHERE SUPPOSED TELL BIG DADDY FIRST :biggrin:
> *


thats right bitch, then you hand that cash to meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:58 PM~9981124
> *thats right bitch, then you hand that cash to meeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :angry: I DON'T THINK SO. CAUSE I'M BIG DADDY BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981133
> *:angry: I DON'T THINK SO.  CAUSE I'M BIG DADDY BITCH :cheesy:
> *


no you are a big daddy bitch bwhhahahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 05:55 PM~9981104
> *thats not what you told me :0
> *


 :uh: never told u anything


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 05:57 PM~9981118
> *POLO I TOLD YOU THAT WHEN YOU GET SOME ONE TO BE YOUR BITCH YOU WHERE SUPPOSED TELL BIG DADDY FIRST :biggrin:
> *


yaaa riiight...i have my own business...u keep twisted off my block trying to give bj's to dustins customers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 05:46 PM~9981018
> *I hit heavy in the trunk so I say I'm heavy hittin
> My car just got a jerry curl the paints still drippin
> My whip so clean I turn lovers into haters
> Then I make'em come around like curl activator
> *


u aint got shit on my lil nephews rap he's 5 :biggrin: here it is
Yo YO Yo (he's oldskool lol) my name is trey
i roll on the streets
to pick up girls all day
i pull up to the stop
drop the top
and when i hit the switch
i can make my six trey hop...


that's all him... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:14 PM~9981242
> *yaaa riiight...i have my own business...u keep twisted off my block trying to give bj's to dustins customers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 06:08 PM~9981200
> *no you are a big daddy bitch bwhhahahaha
> *


 :0 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

AYYYYYEEE AYYYYYEEE YAAAA YAAAAA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NOOOO LLORES!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 06:08 PM~9981200
> *no you are a big daddy bitch bwhhahahaha
> *


Tu Tienes Chorizo en su culo!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 07:14 PM~9981242
> *yaaa riiight...i have my own business...u keep twisted off my block trying to give bj's to dustins customers :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


motha fucka what did i say???? no fuckin usernames!!!! u know my name fool

forgot to tell caddy kid tho :twak:
well i'll put this out here now since we've grown alil

NO USERNAMES, we should call each other by our names i hate that shit

for those that dont know my name is mike or roach, 919ryder's is dustins 6 trey's is polo or vida guerra. caddy kid and monte just say your first name or whatever you wanna be called.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2008, 08:38 PM~9982577
> *motha fucka what did i say???? no fuckin usernames!!!! u know my name fool
> 
> forgot to tell caddy kid tho :twak:
> well i'll put this out here now since we've grown alil
> 
> NO USERNAMES, we should call each other by our names i hate that shit
> 
> for those that dont know my name is mike or roach, 919ryder's is dustins 6 trey's is polo or vida guerra. caddy kid and monte just say your first name or whatever you wanna be called.
> *


HAHAHAH my bad mikey :biggrin: :biggrin: 
monte's name is Bartholemu


----------



## six trey impala

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:16 PM~9981261
> *u aint got shit on my lil nephews rap he's 5 :biggrin: here it is
> Yo YO Yo (he's oldskool lol) my name is trey
> i roll on the streets
> to pick up girls all day
> i pull up to the stop
> drop the top
> and when i hit the switch
> i can make my six trey hop...
> that's all him... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 id get him in the studio if he was closer. tha girls would love that lil dude.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 19 2008, 09:22 PM~9983050
> * id get him in the studio if he was closer. tha girls would love that lil dude.
> *


ya he's funny...the other day he was playing with his hotwheels and he was like "hey u have a girl? and i told him no and he's like oh why dont u pick up girls in ur car and i told him cause it's not running right now and he's like oh well when my daddy gives me the impala we can pick up girls at ur school" i was laughing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 09:21 PM~9983028
> *HAHAHAH my bad mikey :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> monte's name is Bartholemu
> *


NO VIDA IT'S BETO OR BIG VATO. Yo no estaba llorando PENDEJO si pudiera leer me dijo ándate a la cresta y me BIGGRIN poner al lado de él, así que no hacer bien las cosas retorcidas :uh:. HERES THE TRANSLATION FOR THE HUEROS AND NEGRITOS ''I WASN'T CRYING PENDEJO IF YOU COULD READ I SAID FUCK YOU AND I PUT BIGGRIN RIGHT NEXT TO IT, SO DON'T GET THINGS TWISTED'' :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 10:07 PM~9983577
> *NO VIDA IT'S BETO OR BIG VATO.  Yo no estaba llorando PENDEJO si pudiera leer me dijo ándate a la cresta y me BIGGRIN poner al lado de él, así que no hacer bien las cosas retorcidas :uh:.  HERES THE TRANSLATION FOR THE HUEROS AND NEGRITOS ''I WASN'T CRYING PENDEJO IF YOU COULD READ I SAID FUCK YOU AND I PUT BIGGRIN RIGHT NEXT TO IT, SO DON'T GET THINGS TWISTED'' :biggrin:
> *


no pendejo i was talking to michael angelo...i like the way u used english slang TWISTED (retorcidas) in spanish :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 10:07 PM~9983577
> *NO VIDA IT'S BETO OR BIG VATO.  Yo no estaba llorando PENDEJO si pudiera leer me dijo ándate a la cresta y me BIGGRIN poner al lado de él, así que no hacer bien las cosas retorcidas :uh:.  HERES THE TRANSLATION FOR THE HUEROS AND NEGRITOS ''I WASN'T CRYING PENDEJO IF YOU COULD READ I SAID FUCK YOU AND I PUT BIGGRIN RIGHT NEXT TO IT, SO DON'T GET THINGS TWISTED'' :biggrin:
> *


ey everyone knows beto likes oldies right...well guess what caught the fucker sitting next to some bushes singing La Bamba by ritchie valens!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ENJOY!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZo0kGb2Bw4


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 19 2008, 10:07 PM~9983577
> *NO VIDA IT'S BETO OR BIG VATO.  Yo no estaba llorando PENDEJO si pudiera leer me dijo ándate a la cresta y me BIGGRIN poner al lado de él, así que no hacer bien las cosas retorcidas :uh:.  HERES THE TRANSLATION FOR THE HUEROS AND NEGRITOS ''I WASN'T CRYING PENDEJO IF YOU COULD READ I SAID FUCK YOU AND I PUT BIGGRIN RIGHT NEXT TO IT, SO DON'T GET THINGS TWISTED'' :biggrin:
> *


its Vidal or u can call my PAPI CHULO


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall fuckers are a trip :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 10:21 PM~9983028
> *HAHAHAH my bad mikey :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> monte's name is Bartholemu
> *


its all good mayne, ima call him bart


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 11:05 PM~9984007
> *its Vidal or u can call my PAPI CHULO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 11:03 PM~9983997
> *ey everyone knows beto likes oldies right...well guess what caught the fucker sitting next to some bushes singing La Bamba by ritchie valens!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ENJOY!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZo0kGb2Bw4
> *


Hey vato don't get me mixed up with one your relitives :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 20 2008, 04:15 AM~9984960
> *its all good mayne, ima call him bart
> *


You do, lets just say you'll be missing and i'll be in jail for a long time  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2008, 10:03 AM~9985744
> *You do, lets just say you'll be missing and i'll be in jail for a long time  :biggrin:
> *


bwhhahahahhahah......then what you wanna be called???

ay im in a good mood, me and my gurl are straight now, her grandma took her phone away :uh: i overacted lol i just hate that shit tho!!! thanks for the adivce tho big homie, nothin will ever come between me and my car expect family 

.......she was in a fucked up mood today!!!! that shit was scary :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 20 2008, 12:47 PM~9987102
> *bwhhahahahhahah......then what you wanna be called???
> 
> ay im in a good mood, me and my gurl are straight now, her grandma took her phone away :uh: i overacted lol i just hate that shit tho!!! thanks for the adivce tho big homie, nothin will ever come between me and my car expect family
> 
> .......she was in a fucked up mood today!!!! that shit was scary :0
> *


Either call my Beto or Big Vato :biggrin: . and your welcome


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2008, 09:03 AM~9985744
> *You do, lets just say you'll be missing and i'll be in jail for a long time  :biggrin:
> *


foo thats u...u always keep a harmonica hanging from the headliner of the monte...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2008, 05:35 PM~9989536
> *foo thats u...u always keep a harmonica hanging from the headliner of the monte...
> *


vato i don't even play the harmonica, my dad duz :uh: :biggrin: . Oh I ordered my half sheilds and some new switch covers for my monte  this for now I am actually going to albertsons (grocery store) to get an application this time i'm not playing around cause i need to get my wheels, exhaust, chrome for my engine, frame reinforcement, switchs, and interior done so by summer i can be rolling and also ready for the show season so i can display my ranfla


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2008, 06:10 PM~9989336
> *Either call my Beto or Big Vato :biggrin: .  and your welcome
> *


i meant caddy kid but ok lol

beto???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2008, 05:54 PM~9989703
> *vato i don't even play the harmonica, my dad duz :uh:  :biggrin: .  Oh I ordered my half sheilds and some new switch covers for my monte  this for now I am actually going to albertsons (grocery store) to get an application this time i'm not playing around cause i need to get my wheels, exhaust, chrome for my engine, frame reinforcement, switchs, and interior done so by summer i can be rolling and also ready for the show season so i can display my ranfla
> *


that'll take longer then summer...probably like a couple years but it'll get you going...im gonna detail my G-mas van right now...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 20 2008, 07:41 PM~9990691
> *lol
> *


detailed her van and painted my motor!!! the motor came out alright i didnt really try as hard as when i did the 327 to get it nice since its only gonna be in there till i replace that piston but still looks pretty good.. :cheesy: .jus gotta do my valve covers and intake!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Feb 19 2008, 12:17 AM~9976279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooooo shit, so sweet and looooooooooooooooooooooooooooow :cheesy: 

i bout fainted when i seen this, fuckin sexy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

whos caddy is that?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 20 2008, 09:55 PM~9991488
> *whos caddy is that?
> *


blvdloco's, got it from thw 90-92 fest

whats you name man??? ENJ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 PM~9991239
> *oooooo shit, so sweet and looooooooooooooooooooooooooooow :cheesy:
> 
> i bout fainted when i seen this, fuckin sexy!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol i know huh  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yes sir


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2008, 07:52 PM~9981082
> *it aint like he's my women he's jus my bitch i dont touch him jus pimp him...right dust fart? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then u woke up. i go away for one day and u fuckers are talkin about gay porn. i gotta keep an eye on u guys :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 21 2008, 10:42 AM~9995192
> *then u woke up. i go away for one day and u fuckers are talkin about gay porn. i gotta keep an eye on u guys :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 21 2008, 11:42 AM~9995192
> *then u woke up. i go away for one day and u fuckers are talkin about gay porn. i gotta keep an eye on u guys :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hell yeah you do lol

lesson learned: she likes when i buy her stuff!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2008, 02:12 PM~9996714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hell yeah you do lol
> 
> lesson learned: she likes when i buy her stuff!!!
> *


 :0 just buy her something cheap like a candy bar or a soda :biggrin: and save the rest for your caddy :biggrin: 

Lesson learned: just buy her something cheap and tell her that you gave it to her from your heart :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 21 2008, 10:42 AM~9995192
> *then u woke up. i go away for one day and u fuckers are talkin about gay porn. i gotta keep an eye on u guys :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha michael angelo is the one thats always talking about gay porns


----------



## six trey impala

Lesson:cant make a hoe a housewife


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9997118
> *:0 just buy her something cheap like a candy bar or a soda :biggrin: and save the rest for your caddy :biggrin:
> 
> Lesson learned:  just buy her something cheap and tell her that you gave it to her from your heart :biggrin:
> *


got ya pimpin!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2008, 04:54 PM~9997350
> *hahaha michael angelo is the one thats always talking about gay porns
> *


ok vida


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9997504
> *got ya pimpin!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

WHAT UP [email protected]!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2008, 05:51 PM~9998386
> *WHAT UP [email protected]!!
> *


getting ready for school :uh: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 21 2008, 05:53 PM~9998414
> *getting ready for school :uh:  :angry:
> *


haha that sucsk


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2008, 07:02 PM~9998508
> *haha that sucsk
> *


shit i got hw to do :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2008, 06:50 PM~9998983
> *shit i got hw to do :angry:
> *


me three


----------



## ElMonte74'

Well that may suck but i only go to school for an hour :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you bastard


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you bastard


----------



## six trey impala

damn i've been really sick...guess its what i get for making fun of mikey i coughed up hella blood this morning


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10001107
> *damn i've been really sick...guess its what i get for making fun of mikey i coughed up hella blood this morning
> *


YOU GOT THE AIDS :biggrin: . and Mikey I'm just lucky to be going to night school :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2008, 10:27 PM~10001107
> *damn i've been really sick...guess its what i get for making fun of mikey i coughed up hella blood this morning
> *


bhwhhahahahahhahahahahahah yeah focker i put a curse on you


turns out that today is dustins birthday not 4 days ago lol

happy birthday motha fucka :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 04:17 AM~10002926
> *bhwhhahahahahhahahahahahah yeah focker i put a curse on you
> turns out that today is dustins birthday not 4 days ago lol
> 
> happy birthday motha fucka :biggrin:
> *


i know u idiot i was thinking the other day when u said that it was his birthday cause his is 2 days before mine... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








 HAPPY BIRFDAY PUTO!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 09:46 AM~10003985
> *i know u idiot i was thinking the other day when u said that it was his birthday cause his is 2 days before mine... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRFDAY PUTO!!!!
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 11:25 AM~10004531
> *x2 :uh:
> *


dont be giving me those faces :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

well boys........she broke my heart,she "broke"up with me (not that we ever really started). dont wanna talk to much about it tho, polo throw up some oldies for me please.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 01:05 PM~10005147
> *well boys........she broke my heart,she "broke"up with me (not that we ever really started). dont wanna talk to much about it tho, polo throw up some oldies for me please.
> *


heres the perfect one for u homie...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kZcOwR2vaC0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10005308
> *heres the perfect one for u homie...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kZcOwR2vaC0
> *


thanks homie, i really needed that...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 02:16 PM~10005601
> *thanks homie, i really needed that...
> *


  anytime


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 02:16 PM~10005601
> *thanks homie, i really needed that...
> *


and don't forget the punching bag :biggrin:

Lesson Learned: Fuck a bitch, nothing better then having a good strong relationship with your ranfla


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 12:18 PM~10004870
> *dont be giving me those faces :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thats a good song you posted polo


----------



## ElMonte74'

Isley Bros.-If leaving me is Easy(coming back is harder)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=d1dvrPdgR4s

Yesterday-Smokey Robinson & the Miracles
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4T7UgjThhSU&feature=related

Rascals- It's beautiful Morning this song is for tomorrow :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iBEoBN-IH_8

these are some good songs that get me over some shit like that. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 04:23 PM~10006028
> *and don't forget the punching bag :biggrin:
> 
> Lesson Learned: Fuck a bitch, nothing better then having a good strong relationship with your ranfla
> *


x222222222222222222222222 im in love with that lesson lol fuck kathryne
lesson learned: if things dont seem right,think ahead and be aware i coulda seenthis comming from miles away but i was captianized like a bitch :uh: , its about time for my alter ego to come out........caddy mike :0 be afraid 

awesome songs thanks fellas


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 04:08 PM~10006339
> *x222222222222222222222222 im in love with that lesson lol fuck kathryne
> lesson learned: if things dont seem right,think ahead and be aware i coulda seenthis comming from miles away but i was captianized like a bitch :uh: , its about time for my alter ego to come out........caddy mike :0 be afraid
> 
> awesome songs thanks fellas
> *


 :biggrin: 

oh another lesson learned about 2 yrs ago: If the puta is going out with you cause she feels sorry for you and winds up cheating on you with 2 other guys who are older than her then its time to call it quits

oh and another one i learned 1 year ago: If the girl your going out with actually loves you for you and a friend calls on 3 way and says she's cheating on you and the girl says no don't listen to him and wind up any way listening to the friend then your the biggest pendejo ever :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 03:25 PM~10006041
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thats a good song you posted polo
> *


gracias homie thats the first song that came to my head when i heard the situation...

one song i listen to when im down is What you see is what you get...its like my favorite song ever...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AuxPSARknW4


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 04:28 PM~10006464
> *gracias homie thats the first song that came to my head when i heard the situation...
> 
> one song i listen to when im down is What you see is what you get...its like my favorite song ever...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AuxPSARknW4
> *


yeah i like that one to this is one i listen to the most
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VXORYXuCGjI


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 04:31 PM~10006481
> *yeah i like that one to this is one i listen to the most
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VXORYXuCGjI
> *


fuck ya i listen to confessing a feeling by the escorts alot too...i listen to alot of Ralfi pagan and joe bataan and tierra those are the artist i like to listen to while cruising at night...


----------



## six trey impala

The Continental IV-How can i pretend
this one is badass to chill too...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9dyiBQ5F488


----------



## six trey impala

this is another one of my favorites my dad said he used to always listen to this in the monte...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2OB3uJS_iVw
TIERRA-TOGETHER


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey polo I think you 63' has a twin look


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 05:23 PM~10006430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> oh another lesson learned about 2 yrs ago: If the puta is going out with you cause she feels sorry for you and winds up cheating on you with 2 other guys who are older than her then its time to call it quits
> 
> oh and another one i learned 1 year ago: If the girl your going out with actually loves you for you and a friend calls on 3 way and says she's cheating on you and the girl says no don't listen to him and wind up any way listening to the friend then your the biggest pendejo ever :uh:
> *


damn bro, glad to see your still aight i woulda been kickin someones ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 04:41 PM~10006558
> *damn bro, glad to see your still aight i woulda been kickin someones ass
> *


Well actually I kicked myself in the ass cause She was chubby and I didn't want to go out with because of that, but she loved me and my home boy said if i liked her i said no but this was in private. But then after i realized that she was made right for me I lost her and now i can never forgive me or my home boy :uh:  .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

oldies just what the doctor ordered, cheered me up quick. mixed with aliil jimi hendrix and Stevie Ray V. thanks again boys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 04:40 PM~10006548
> *Hey polo I think you 63' has a twin look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit it has the baby moons on it too like how i did on mine!!! except i think thats a A/C car cause if thats got the factory tinted windows in it...but that shit does look like mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 04:46 PM~10006593
> *oldies just what the doctor ordered, cheered me up quick. mixed with aliil jimi hendrix and Stevie Ray V. thanks again boys
> *


i like listening to like soft rock (i dont know what u call it) but like from the 80s and 90s that has that kinda blues feeling thats cool music to listen to while working on a car or if u wanna relax...i like pink floyd i dont listen to that kind of music alot but thats the only type of rock i like i mostly listen to oldies and westcoast rap and alot of FUNK


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 05:54 PM~10006664
> *i like listening to like soft rock (i dont know what u call it) but like from the 80s and 90s that has that kinda blues feeling thats cool music to listen to while working on a car or if u wanna relax...i like pink floyd i dont listen to that kind of music alot but thats the only type of rock i like i mostly listen to oldies and westcoast rap and alot of FUNK
> *


i call it blues, jimi and stevie, you cant go wrong with them :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 05:02 PM~10006721
> *i call it blues, jimi and stevie, you cant go wrong with them :biggrin:
> *


ya those are cool to listen too...when i lift weights i put it on 80 hair bands on serious radio...that shit pumps me up :biggrin: :biggrin:

the song i really like by pink floyd is MONEY!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hkjkTe5kZE&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

never listened to Stevie Ray


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 06:05 PM~10006740
> *never listened to Stevie Ray
> *


SRV-Jimi Hendrix cover, little wing
Texas Flood
Jimi Hendrix, 12 sting Hear My Train comming
SRV 12 string pride and joy

some of my favorites


----------



## six trey impala

WHERE ARE ALL U PUNKASSES!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 10:14 PM~10008493
> *WHERE ARE ALL U PUNKASSES!!!
> *


im here man, tryin to get this biotch off my mind


----------



## ElMonte74'

ORALE HOMITOS I JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUISING AND MAN I FEEL GOOD IT LIKE IT REJUVINATED ME TU SABES :biggrin: LISTENING TO NOTHING BUT OLDIES CAUSE MY HOMIE LET ME BARROW HIS OLD SCHOO OLDIES VOL.2 CD AND JUST BUMPED THAT ON SHUFFLE AND IT HAS SOME GOO D STUFF ON IT LIKE 


Etta James-At Last
http://youtube.com/watch?v=csoMt1CiP04

James Brown-Prisoner of Love
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EPBrPzAGOtE

The Crests-16 Candles
http://youtube.com/watch?v=puiLkVgRiC0

THE MELLOW KINGS- Tonite, Tonite
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rw_lncpCy_s

The Velvetons-GLory of Love
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Fgvv-hVgAE

The Nutmegs-Story Untold
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6a42Sj_QaK8

The Tune Weavers-Happy Happy Birthday Baby
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4tlTeQg5YyY

Little Caesar & The Romans
Those Oldies But Goodies

The Skyliners-This I Swear
http://youtube.com/watch?v=963HcfRDMCk

The Dreamlovers-When We Get Married
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jWIf9h_jKfk

Marvin & Johnny-Cherry Pie
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4lGgMWgi0KM

Robert & Johnny-We Belong Together
http://youtube.com/watch?v=414C229VF-0

Jeery Butler-For Your Precious Love
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WOnqEKt5ZyU

Barbra MAson-Oh How It Hurts
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5X_anVJVbeY

The Whispers-As I Sit Here
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FoRMc1slbcw

Al Wilson-Show and Tell
http://youtube.com/watch?v=r4pOF-AopkY

Brenton Wood-I Like The Way You Love Me
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZT4lGwEjC4

Santos & Johnny-Sleep Walk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dAk_0N85wNk&feature=related

Art Brambila-Together(Spanish)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i want a fuckin punchin bag tho lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL SAVE SOME FEDIA AND BUY ONE  ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO OUT AND WORK ON MY RAFLA :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 10:48 PM~10008838
> *im here man, tryin to get this biotch off my mind
> *


lol i know what your going thru same shit happing to me lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 23 2008, 12:04 AM~10009559
> *lol i know what your going thru same shit happing to me lol
> *


man i know but i feel fucked up cuz this bitch didnt even put the right name on the fuckin bitch ass note she gave me. she got stephen from mike, i mean come on wtffffffffff she knew my name but shes got alot of guy friends so i guess its smart she let me go but god damn

i got half the mind to go to off topic and start posting her pics and number up but naw im to nice for that shit, fuck a bitch homies dont ever let a chick fuckin confuse you. i cant believe i let her turn me into a fuckin captian.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 11:09 PM~10009593
> *man i know but i feel fucked up cuz this bitch didnt even put the right name on the fuckin bitch ass note she gave me. she got stephen from mike, i mean come on wtffffffffff she knew my name but shes got alot of guy friends so i guess its smart she let me go but god damn
> 
> i got half the mind to go to off topic and start posting her pics and number up but naw im to nice for that shit, fuck a bitch homies dont ever let a chick fuckin confuse you. i cant believe i let her turn me into a fuckin captian.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man i wanna fuckin take that shit to off topic but i cant cuz what goes around comes around


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 11:14 PM~10009640
> *man i wanna fuckin take that shit to off topic but i cant cuz what goes around comes around
> *


SHE'LL GET WHATS COMING TO HER


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 12:09 AM~10009593
> *man i know but i feel fucked up cuz this bitch didnt even put the right name on the fuckin bitch ass note she gave me. she got stephen from mike, i mean come on wtffffffffff she knew my name but shes got alot of guy friends so i guess its smart she let me go but god damn
> 
> i got half the mind to go to off topic and start posting her pics and number up but naw im to nice for that shit, fuck a bitch homies dont ever let a chick fuckin confuse you. i cant believe i let her turn me into a fuckin captian.
> *


mines kinda different because she knew i liked her we went out etc etc she never told me back that she liked me so i was stilling around then like 2 days ago she told me i like this one guy i was like :0  then she said i was talkin shit about her etc etc she knew i would never do that to her i told her i adore her etc etc she left aleast let me have u as a friend she llike you hurt me i aint coming back pretty much it fucked my emotions lol  i still miss her dammit!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 12:15 AM~10009646
> *SHE'LL GET WHATS COMING TO HER
> *


its kinda tempin for me to give it to her, too off topic would fuuuuuuuuuck her up


----------



## cloz grumpy

no more letting females play with my emotions :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 23 2008, 12:17 AM~10009665
> *mines kinda different because she knew i liked her we went out etc etc she never told me back that she liked me so i was stilling around then like 2 days ago she told me i like this one guy i was like  :0   then she said i was talkin shit about her etc etc she knew i would never do that to her i told her i adore her etc etc she left  aleast let me have u as a friend she llike you hurt me i aint coming back pretty much it fucked my emotions lol   i still miss her dammit!
> *


she dont wanna be my friend, she said she does but i see through her thick ass tittys now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 11:17 PM~10009672
> *its kinda tempin for me to give it to her, too off topic would fuuuuuuuuuck her up
> *


 :0 THAT WOULD BE FUNNY BUT I'D WAIT AWHILE, THEN DO IT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 12:20 AM~10009695
> *:0 THAT WOULD BE FUNNY BUT I'D WAIT AWHILE, THEN DO IT
> *


yeah it would, im not gunna do it. karmas probly gunna catch up to me for even thinkin about it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10009687
> *she dont wanna be my friend, she said she does but i see through her thick ass tittys now
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ima laugh at her tho, man im fuckin retarded and ima get my ass beat LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

fuck it!!! lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

ive been MIA putting in work trin to get shit done. Im almost there with the juice. its just the lil shit that i have to get and wait for. 

and im about to paint the lak again :biggrin: . i got a FULL jar of royal blue flake AND dark blue paint (mixed with blue pearl  ) for the designs. and im getting more pinstriping this sunday. and then its going in the paint booth next weekend.



 my 61 rag


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2008, 02:40 AM~10010479
> *fuck it!!! lol
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 23 2008, 03:45 AM~10010593
> * ive been MIA putting in work trin to get shit done. Im almost there with the juice. its just the lil shit that i have to get and wait for.
> 
> and im about to paint the lak again :biggrin: . i got a FULL jar of royal blue flake AND dark blue paint (mixed with blue pearl  ) for the designs. and im getting more pinstriping this sunday. and then its going in the paint booth next weekend.
> my 61 rag
> *


lol good shit, at least your puttin in work. awe you bastard i really thought you got a 61 rag for a sec hahaha


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 09:20 AM~10011191
> *lol good shit, at least your puttin in work. awe you bastard i really thought you got a 61 rag for a sec hahaha
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2008, 06:54 PM~10006664
> *i like listening to like soft rock (i dont know what u call it) but like from the 80s and 90s that has that kinda blues feeling thats cool music to listen to while working on a car or if u wanna relax...i like pink floyd i dont listen to that kind of music alot but thats the only type of rock i like i mostly listen to oldies and westcoast rap and alot of FUNK*


damn right, although i do get down with alotta old rock like Hendrix, Lynyrd Skynyrd (spelling), and old shit like that....oh and i went to a Kid Rock concert last night....never really listened to alotta his music but he has some good ones and he puts on a hell of a show....Rev. Run was out there too :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

on another note, bitches aint shit but hoes and tricks...remember that mikey. i never get with a bitch to "love" her. i just fuck with 'em to get the pussy....bitches cause too much drama...this one chick my boy had...whoo she was a freak (prolly the best girl any of us has been with) the moment he let her go...all hell broke loose. had mofos shootin at us trynna fight us i was like gotdamn i hope i never have a bitch like that :uh:  :roflmao:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 23 2008, 11:53 AM~10011549
> *on another note, bitches aint shit but hoes and tricks...remember that mikey. i never get with a bitch to "love" her. i just fuck with 'em to get the pussy....bitches cause too much drama...this one chick my boy had...whoo she was a freak (prolly the best girl any of us has been with) the moment he let her go...all hell broke loose. had mofos shootin at us trynna fight us i was like gotdamn i hope i never have a bitch like that :uh:    :roflmao:
> *


lmao, man ima just chill like i did b4 i tried to get with that bitch lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 23 2008, 02:45 AM~10010593
> * ive been MIA putting in work trin to get shit done. Im almost there with the juice. its just the lil shit that i have to get and wait for.
> 
> and im about to paint the lak again :biggrin: . i got a FULL jar of royal blue flake AND dark blue paint (mixed with blue pearl  ) for the designs. and im getting more pinstriping this sunday. and then its going in the paint booth next weekend.
> my 61 rag
> *


i thought the 61 was real until i clicked on the link :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats left to get the caddy lifted?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 23 2008, 10:53 AM~10011549
> *on another note, bitches aint shit but hoes and tricks...remember that mikey. i never get with a bitch to "love" her. i just fuck with 'em to get the pussy....bitches cause too much drama...this one chick my boy had...whoo she was a freak (prolly the best girl any of us has been with) the moment he let her go...all hell broke loose. had mofos shootin at us trynna fight us i was like gotdamn i hope i never have a bitch like that :uh:    :roflmao:
> *


damn this foo has been MIA what u been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

got my valve covers and shit primered gonna go buy the rest of the paint to paint them and my intake...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

Man I'm Fucking pissed :angry: Thursday my homie came over cause he was trying to find some 20's for his truck and he found a set of stock 20's and told me to get them and I did and last night I went over to his house cause instead of giving me a money order for $249 instead the pendejo goes and buys another set for 600 :angry: so now I have to find a way to get out of the deal or find away to pay for them :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 02:03 PM~10012484
> *Man I'm Fucking pissed :angry: Thursday my homie came over cause he was trying to find some 20's for his truck and he found a set of stock 20's and told me to get them and I did and last night I went over to his house cause instead of giving me a money order for $249 instead the pendejo goes and buys another set for 600 :angry: so now I have to find a way to get out of the deal or find away to pay for them :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


that sucks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10012588
> *that sucks
> *


You bet your ass its wrong :angry: And if I ask for money from him he'll say why did you buy them when you knew i was buying these :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 03:21 PM~10012871
> *You bet your ass its wrong :angry: And if I ask for money from him he'll say why did you buy them when you knew i was buying these :angry:
> *


do a house call on him and rob his wheels and tell him to pay for the ones u bought or ur selling them both on ebay!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

that sucks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuts up with everybodies rides???? 

waiting for it to get warmer so i can get ready to primer and shit. im thinkin about gettin in touch with the dude about that 350 olds rocket for $250, but thats all i got left in my savings minus the maybe 100 i got stashed in the lac. dunno, we'll see. if i get the 307 runnin id have to get a new exhuast but if i get the 350 id still have to get and exhaust and shit. not to mention i dont no all what i'd have to change for the 350, do i have to change anything???? i heard something about gas lines....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 07:32 PM~10014408
> *wuts up with everybodies rides????
> 
> waiting for it to get warmer so i can get ready to primer and shit. im thinkin about gettin in touch with the dude about that 350 olds rocket for $250, but thats all i got left in my savings minus the maybe 100 i got stashed in the lac. dunno, we'll see. if i get the 307 runnin id have to get a new exhuast but if i get the 350 id still have to get and exhaust and shit. not to mention i dont no all what i'd have to change for the 350, do i have to change anything???? i heard something about gas lines....
> *


im not sure about that...go under the maintnence topic and they'll help u...i painted my valve covers and intake orange right now they came out good and i painted my dads hinges and put them on the caprice...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10014518
> *thats cool
> *


tomorrows my BIRFDAY!!!!
gonna be 21!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay boys guess what, im tryin to find someone that will tattoo me illegally. ima get Switches Before Bitches on my forearms


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10014577
> *ay boys guess what, im tryin to find someone that will tattoo me illegally. ima get Switches Before Bitches on my forearms
> *


i'll do it!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10014577
> *ay boys guess what, im tryin to find someone that will tattoo me illegally. ima get Switches Before Bitches on my forearms
> *


 :0 my homie does mine for free :biggrin: i'll post a pic of one he did on me


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 09:55 PM~10014925
> *:0 my homie does mine for free :biggrin: i'll post a pic of one he did on me
> *


 :biggrin: 


my mom said no, after i had asked her repeatedly. if i got the SBB tat i would get my ass kicked by my fam


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 09:08 PM~10015006
> *:biggrin:
> my mom said no, after i had asked her repeatedly. if i got the SBB tat i would get my ass kicked by my fam
> *


haha i remember when my dad got his my mom was pissed and i told her that i was gonna get one too and i got yelled at but fuck it now she dont live with us and i dont talk to her...my dads got one of a Chevy bow tie and its got a 100 dollar bill inside and then on the other arm he's got a impala emblem...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10015179
> *haha i remember when my dad got his my mom was pissed and i told her that i was gonna get one too and i got yelled at but fuck it now she dont live with us and i dont talk to her...my dads got one of a Chevy bow tie and its got a 100 dollar bill inside and then on the other arm he's got a impala emblem...
> *


lol man you should get the bowtie and put a nice 63 ss logo in the middle

my mom said she'd take my caddy from me till im 18 if i got a tat below the age of 18 lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

HERES ONE MY HOMIE PAUL DID ON HIS BROTHER JOHN IT SAYS LAWLESS










HERES ONE I HAD REDONE BY ANOTHER HOMIE IT SAYS MARES AND HAS THE LOWRIDER VATO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10015339
> *lol man you should get the bowtie and put a nice 63 ss logo in the middle
> 
> my mom said she'd take my caddy from me till im 18 if i got a tat below the age of 18 lol
> *


i was thinking of getting the SS emblem on my arm since my cars a SS but i dont know...oye beto ur last name mares?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2008, 10:40 PM~10015528
> *i was thinking of getting the SS emblem on my arm since my cars a SS but i dont know...oye beto ur last name mares?
> *


SI.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

those look prettty cool, shit i want a tat so fuckin bad


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2008, 12:46 PM~10012052
> *i thought the 61 was real until i clicked on the link :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: whats left to get the caddy lifted?
> *


i need springs for the rear and coil-over cups. i get those on mon or tue.


----------



## ElMonte74'

wHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 23 2008, 07:32 PM~10014408
> *wuts up with everybodies rides????
> 
> waiting for it to get warmer so i can get ready to primer and shit. im thinkin about gettin in touch with the dude about that 350 olds rocket for $250, but thats all i got left in my savings minus the maybe 100 i got stashed in the lac. dunno, we'll see. if i get the 307 runnin id have to get a new exhuast but if i get the 350 id still have to get and exhaust and shit. not to mention i dont no all what i'd have to change for the 350, do i have to change anything???? i heard something about gas lines....
> *


UMM STILL WAITING ON MY HEADLIGHT HALF SHEILDS AND MY NEW BULLET TIP LIGHT SWITCH COVERS :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10017900
> *UMM STILL WAITING ON MY HEADLIGHT HALF SHEILDS AND MY NEW BULLET TIP LIGHT SWITCH COVERS :biggrin:
> *


cool im getting another set of wheels either today or tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

and i got disc brakes for it and 605 steering box for it a while back...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i dont not wanna go to school tomorrow


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 24 2008, 06:40 PM~10019929
> * i dont not wanna go to school tomorrow
> *


neither do i


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10020212
> *neither do i
> *


gotta deal with them fuckin haters in shop like i do every day for 3hours straight. but now they're gunna be clownin lil a mofo cuz of what happened with the biotch on friday. i dont give them a reaction when they make fun of me tho, been workin so far...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuck high school mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10020645
> *gotta deal with them fuckin haters in shop like i do every day for 3hours straight. but now they're gunna be clownin lil a mofo cuz of what happened with the biotch on friday. i dont give them a reaction when they make fun of me tho, been workin so far...
> *


start bustin heads :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2008, 11:12 PM~10021276
> *start bustin heads :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 make a name for yourself  u shoulda started out like in 6th grade though :biggrin: thats what i had to do...first day of kindergarten my dumbass got in a fight :0 atleast if u show mofos that u don't fuck around u'll get respect no matter if u win or loose...it's better if u win though


----------



## 919ryder

as far as rides, the linc is just chillin. weather aint been right to put the engine in but im about to order all new moulding trim, grill, mirrors, and left side marker light and lense  it's tough trynna maintain two rides at the sametime when u aint got no bank roll...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 25 2008, 06:45 AM~10023458
> *as far as rides, the linc is just chillin. weather aint been right to put the engine in but im about to order all new moulding trim, grill, mirrors, and left side marker light and lense  it's tough trynna maintain two rides at the sametime when u aint got no bank roll...
> *


 :biggrin: today ima go pick up those 13s!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 25 2008, 07:42 AM~10023450
> *:0 make a name for yourself  u shoulda started out like in 6th grade though :biggrin: thats what i had to do...first day of kindergarten my dumbass got in a fight :0 atleast if u show mofos that u don't fuck around u'll get respect no matter if u win or loose...it's better if u win though
> *


man i start fightin all these fools will be comming out of the wood work tryin to fight me, im tryin to make it through school not get kicked out.


----------



## 919ryder

do what u think is right...it's your choice homie


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2008, 10:26 AM~10023813
> *:biggrin: today ima go pick up those 13s!!!
> *


i need to get some chinas for the linc while i'm workin on it it don't look right sittin low with those stock 15"s


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 25 2008, 11:07 AM~10024342
> *i need to get some chinas for the linc while i'm workin on it it don't look right sittin low with those stock 15"s
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 My car looks good with stock 15s :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit right there 

i got sick and stayed home today, but i been workin on the caddy. well i had bad luck as always but the filler came out satisfactory so im not too frustrated. got some adjusting and some cuttin to do to it but it lines up ok.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

now im kickin back listenin to oldies(oh what a night) and eatin chocolate ice cream


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10026589
> *now im kickin back listenin to oldies(oh what a night) and eatin chocolate ice cream
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok i got everything done :biggrin: 

BOTH SHEILDS ARE ON :cheesy: 

















AND HOW THE BULLET TIPS LOOK ON MY DASH :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

awesome


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2008, 03:51 PM~10026200
> *:0 My car looks good with stock 15s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true, but my TC needs 13"s it looks retarded with the bumper on the ground with big ass wheels and baloon tires (atleast they're white walls) :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

heres the work i did today, feels good to get something done and something learned. it looks great in the pics but the stuff you dont see like the holes i had to drill or the gap thats in the fillers and the body near the license plate and the stuff ive got to trim down of the fiberglass.i am missin some things that may have fallen off from the rotted filler, i also broke off 2 studs in the nuts. never a day without a problem :uh: 

thanks again alex, i appericate the filler you gave me, great chance to learn that workin on fillers suuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :biggrin:  lol 

enough of my random thoughts here are pics
























and a motovational pic of the day


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOKS GOOD MIKEY.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2008, 05:20 PM~10027336
> *LOOKS GOOD MIKEY.
> *


thanks man


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10027313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CaddyKid253

Lesson: never stab a ninja that will shoot you.


----------



## six trey impala

got my wheels today will post pics tomorrow...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2008, 10:31 PM~10030826
> *got my wheels today will post pics tomorrow...
> *




i got ALOT goin on with the lak. this year is my time to shine. ive been down too long. im makin a strong comeback.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10030945
> *
> 
> i got ALOT goin on with the lak. this year is my time to shine. ive been down too long. im makin a strong comeback.
> *


the 63 has been down for a long time...its never really been out in public that much since i've had it we've cruised it a little but never took it on the big cruise if they have it this year it should be looking pretty good...  cant wait to see the caddy


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man we all been down to fuckin long, yall will be shining waaaaaaaaaaaaay before me tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 26 2008, 04:18 AM~10032401
> *man we all been down to fuckin long, yall will be shining waaaaaaaaaaaaay before me tho
> *


ur time will come jus keep ur head up and turn those wrenches


----------



## ElMonte74'

I think this week i'm going to the paint stores to see how much sand paper, can of primer, and some bondo is and start a little bit of body work


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2008, 09:07 AM~10032888
> *ur time will come jus keep ur head up and turn those wrenches
> *


i know man i know


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 11:36 AM~10033701
> *I think this week i'm going to the paint stores to see how much sand paper, can of primer, and some bondo is and start a little bit of body work
> *


awesome dont forget pics!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10034794
> *awesome dont forget pics!!!!!
> *


you know i wont


----------



## six trey impala

gonna go out and pull the car out and put the wheels on i'll snap some pics for u guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2008, 04:21 PM~10036165
> *gonna go out and pull the car out and put the wheels on i'll snap some pics for u guys
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10036448
> *:0
> *


got them on they look sick...gonna pull the car out and clean the white walls


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

PINCHE DOUBLE POST!!!


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn cuz, that shit is sick


----------



## six trey impala

thanks homie i put my skirts on it looks hella sick now...i still need to put my new springs in the front and i might chop the ones in the back to make it sit a lil lower...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038207
> *thanks homie i put my skirts on it looks hella sick now...i still need to put my new springs in the front and i might chop the ones in the back to make it sit a lil lower...
> *


lower is always better :biggrin:  that should be sig'd

lesson learned: if you dont get something go and study the basics and spend alil extra time rationalizing your thoughts plus the subject itself and it will become clearer


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 26 2008, 09:03 PM~10038518
> *lower is always better :biggrin:    that should be sig'd
> 
> lesson learned: if you dont get something go and study the basics and spend alil extra time rationalizing your thoughts plus the subject itself and it will become clearer
> *


WHOA THATS A BIG WORD HOPE U DIDNT OVER STRESS UR BRAIN WITH THAT ONE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10038529
> *WHOA THATS A BIG WORD HOPE U DIDNT OVER STRESS UR BRAIN WITH THAT ONE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wonder if i spelled it right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good night fockers :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10038677
> *i wonder if i spelled it right :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> good night fockers :wave:
> *


nighty night mijita :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn :0 looks good but it looked better with fat whites :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10039139
> *damn :0 looks good but it looked better with fat whites :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: naw i hated those they're hard to take care of...


----------



## 919ryder

i hate fat white walls, except on a bomb...then i like them super fat..imma try to take some pics of the linc for u guys...still saving up money to get the moulding trims, grille, and left corner lense...the mirrors can wait they're in ok shape....the only thing i'm worried about is the interior all the seats and door panels need to be re-done....anybody have an idea on how much that'll cost me hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 27 2008, 06:27 AM~10040861-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono: naw i hated those they're hard to take care of...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well That takes the fun outta all the work of cleaning the car  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Feb 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10043107
> *i hate fat white walls, except on a bomb...then i like them super fat..imma try to take some pics of the linc for u guys...still saving up money to get the moulding trims, grille, and left corner lense...the mirrors can wait they're in ok shape....the only thing i'm worried about is the interior all the seats and door panels need to be re-done....anybody have an idea on how much that'll cost me hno:
> *


I have no clue. When I had my seats, headliner, and door panels redone it only costed me like 1000


----------



## ElMonte74'

Oh and if you been wondering where i have been today I have been outside for cause its absolutley(speel check) beautiful and I was cleaining my trunk out and damn was filthy. and found alot old things in it to


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10043107
> *i hate fat white walls, except on a bomb...then i like them super fat..imma try to take some pics of the linc for u guys...still saving up money to get the moulding trims, grille, and left corner lense...the mirrors can wait they're in ok shape....the only thing i'm worried about is the interior all the seats and door panels need to be re-done....anybody have an idea on how much that'll cost me hno:
> *


a shit load of money :biggrin: 

looks like everybody is having a kick ass day for once


----------



## 919ryder

$1000, hmmm imma go talk to my dad he said he knew a guy that does interiors...imma see if i can get the hook up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good luck man!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10043346
> *$1000, hmmm imma go talk to my dad he said he knew a guy that does interiors...imma see if i can get the hook up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my cousin jus got a brand new interior kit for his 67 impala for 2gz with everything headliner door panels seat covers dash pad carpet the whole sha-bang!!!


----------



## six trey impala

FUCKEN HELLA NICE DAY!!! GONNA CLEAN THE 63!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

I know huh :biggrin: Oh and mike I got that price cause my dad and the interior guy are homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2008, 04:17 PM~10044088
> *I know huh :biggrin: Oh and mike I got that price cause my dad and the interior guy are homie
> *


gonna go out and take pics of the car with the skirts on...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 04:22 PM~10044136
> *gonna go out and take pics of the car with the skirts on...
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hurry!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 06:34 PM~10045097
> *hurry!! :cheesy:
> *


oh my bad here ya go...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats is sexy


----------



## six trey impala

gracias amigito!!! i polished up the chrome and cleaned the wheels now all i need is to drop the motor in but first i need the intake gaskets and it'll be rollin!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10045175
> *gracias amigito!!! i polished up the chrome and cleaned the wheels now all i need is to drop the motor in but first i need the intake gaskets and it'll be rollin!!!
> *


sounds good, can you drive legally yet???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10045314
> *sounds good, can you drive legally yet???
> *


NO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: im gonna go try to get my permit...or jus take the drivers ed classes


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 08:03 PM~10045316
> *NO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: im gonna go try to get my permit...or jus take the drivers ed classes
> *


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit if WA is like NC your gunna get put on a chain lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 07:04 PM~10045325
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit if WA is like NC your gunna get put on a chain lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ya im not gonna take it out cruising without a permit or license...i dont wanna risk it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit i couldnt risk it if i wanted :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

only bad thing is you cant drive by yourself, at least over here....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 07:09 PM~10045369
> *shit i couldnt risk it if i wanted :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> only bad thing is you cant drive by yourself, at least over here....
> *


ya with the permit u have to ride with someone of like 8 years of experience or some shit...but its okay i got a friend thats been wanting to roll with me on the cruise since last year... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10045595
> *ya with the permit u have to ride with someone of like 8 years of experience or some shit...but its okay i got a friend thats been wanting to roll with me on the cruise since last year... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


8 years???!!!!!!!!!! only 5 for us


----------



## six trey impala

it might be 5 i dont know!! lol.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 09:17 PM~10046014
> *it might be 5 i dont know!! lol.
> *


ahhahahaha mo fucka you better now, they test you on that shit

didnt learn a lesson today, didnt go to school but i just didnt learn a new lesson here at home, excuses excuses lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 09:10 PM~10046515
> *ahhahahaha mo fucka you better now, they test you on that shit
> 
> didnt learn a lesson today, didnt go to school but i just didnt learn a new lesson here at home, excuses excuses lol
> *


AINT THAT THA TRUTH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10046544
> *AINT THAT THA TRUTH!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit i passed my computer test at the dmv for my shit

i was doin so damn good they stopped me early, only missed 3 outta 20 something

i'll never forget one question they had on that test
when going down a hill you should??
A. Shift to a lower gear
B. Apply brake firmly
*C. Pull the e-brake* 
i was rollin in that seat thinkin "BITCH PULL THE E-BRAKE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10046575
> *shit i passed my computer test at the dmv for my shit
> 
> i was doin so damn good they stopped me early, only missed 3 outta 20 something
> 
> i'll never forget one question they had on that test
> when going down a hill you should??
> A. Shift to a lower gear
> B. Apply brake firmly
> C. Pull the e-brake
> i was rollin in that seat thinkin "BITCH PULL THE E-BRAKE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i took the test once and failed it cause of one retarded ass question that asked something like how long you have to inform the licensing place when you move...fucken sucked!!!
i havent gone back ever since :tears: :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Over here you have to drive with someone in the car but i didn't cause i'm gangster like that :biggrin:  I just need to get $16 to get my drivers license :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10046624
> *i took the test once and failed it cause of one retarded ass question that asked something like how long you have to inform the licensing place when you move...fucken sucked!!!
> i havent gone back ever since :tears:  :tears:
> *


didnt get a question like that...lol
ay my g-pa is commin down here this weekend so i wont be on a day or 2

im out, later


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10046728
> *didnt get a question like that...lol
> ay my g-pa is commin down here this weekend so i wont be on a day or 2
> 
> im out, later
> *


laters :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10046728
> *didnt get a question like that...lol
> ay my g-pa is commin down here this weekend so i wont be on a day or 2
> 
> im out, later
> *


laters mijita!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 09:36 PM~10046790
> *laters mijita!!
> *


*GAY!*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10046928
> *GAY!
> *


my daughter is not gay!!!TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 09:52 PM~10046973
> *my daughter is not gay!!!TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: AND WHAT IF I DON'T VATO YOUR A THOUSAND MILES AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10047181
> *:0  :biggrin: AND WHAT IF I DON'T VATO YOUR A THOUSAND MILES AWAY :biggrin:
> *


then i'll send some red ants in an envelope to ur house so they can bite ur ass!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 10:52 PM~10046973
> *my daughter is not gay!!!TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you bitch









memeber this focker :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 28 2008, 04:16 AM~10048622
> *:angry: you bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memeber this focker :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YUP!!! I DID HER LAST NIGHT HOW COULD I FORGET!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2008, 10:11 PM~10047194
> *then i'll send some red ants in an envelope to ur house so they can bite ur ass!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2008, 09:27 AM~10049277
> *HAHAHA YUP!!! I DID HER LAST NIGHT HOW COULD I FORGET!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how do you fuck yourself???? :0


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 28 2008, 03:21 PM~10051955
> *how do you fuck yourself???? :0
> *


WTF i never said that...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10052481
> *WTF i never said that...
> *


you....are.......a................... dee........dee............deeeeeeeeee
are you a downy???

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

just got back from the gym, i'll be liftin weights soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 28 2008, 07:35 PM~10053767
> *just got back from the gym, i'll be liftin weights soon
> *


jacking off on the bench press isnt considered lifting weight


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 28 2008, 07:35 PM~10053767
> *just got back from the gym, i'll be liftin weights soon
> *


how much are you lifting right now...right all that shit down even the size of ur arms and shit...its cool seeing how much u've improved later on...i lift weights every day...i bench more then my weight :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10053963
> *how much are you lifting right now...right all that shit down even the size of ur arms and shit...its cool seeing how much u've improved later on...i lift weights every day...i bench more then my weight :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i aint liftin shit, just doin cardio and shit. i dunno what the fuck im doin,so i cant lift yet lol


----------



## 13b_demon

hi im Ethan im 17. this is my 63 impala ss. when my mom was in high school she had a white 63 four door then in 1975 when she graduated my grandparents traded her 4 door for this 63 impala after she got through driving it it sat for a very long time. for the past 2 years me and my grandpa have been workin on it tryin to get it back to its former glory and then some. so far ive put about 2 grand into it and dont regret any of it. this is one car that will stay in my family for as long as i live and hopefully after that. well just thought i would share that with you guys.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit homie, i hope it does stay in your fam :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Feb 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10054454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi im Ethan im 17. this is my 63 impala ss. when my mom was in high school she had a white 63 four door then in 1975 when she graduated my grandparents traded her 4 door for this 63 impala after she got through driving it it sat for a very long time. for the past 2 years me and my grandpa have been workin on it tryin to get it back to its former glory and then some. so far ive put about 2 grand into it and dont regret any of it. this is one car that will stay in my family for as long as i live and hopefully after that. well just thought i would share that with you guys.
> *


wow nice car looks badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

anymore pics of it!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Feb 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10054454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi im Ethan im 17. this is my 63 impala ss. when my mom was in high school she had a white 63 four door then in 1975 when she graduated my grandparents traded her 4 door for this 63 impala after she got through driving it it sat for a very long time. for the past 2 years me and my grandpa have been workin on it tryin to get it back to its former glory and then some. so far ive put about 2 grand into it and dont regret any of it. this is one car that will stay in my family for as long as i live and hopefully after that. well just thought i would share that with you guys.
> *


Nice 63' homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 28 2008, 08:26 PM~10054304
> *i aint liftin shit, just doin cardio and shit. i dunno what the fuck im doin,so i cant lift yet lol
> *


oh u tryin to lose weight?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey homies if any of you go to the junk yard can you do me a favor and see if you can find a 73-77 Monte carlo cause I need a trunk lid, swivel buckets, left and right tail lights(with no chips), I need the rear header panel.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10054900
> *Hey homies if any of you go to the junk yard can you do me a favor and see if you can find a 73-77 Monte carlo cause I need a trunk lid, swivel buckets, left and right tail lights(with no chips), I need the rear header panel.
> *


FUUCK FOO THERES A 77 MONTE OVER HERE AND THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP IS PERFECT TO CRACKS IN IT AT ALL THE GRILL IS NICE!!! BUT IT WOULD BE HELLA EXPENSIVE TO SHIP!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

cause the place i usually buy my repro stuff at only sells stuff for 70-73 trunk lids. and just realized the 73 trunk lid won't work :uh: heres a pic


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10054894
> *oh u tryin to lose weight?
> *


alil bit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2008, 10:35 PM~10054931
> *FUUCK FOO THERES A 77 MONTE OVER HERE AND THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP IS PERFECT TO CRACKS IN IT AT ALL THE GRILL IS NICE!!! BUT IT WOULD BE HELLA EXPENSIVE TO SHIP!!!
> *


i seriously dout that there is any 70s monte carlo stuff here


----------



## CaddyKid253

looks like the lak is gettin juiced 2morrow. im wiring the switch box right now.


lesson: my mom made a baby boy, and the hood made a man.


----------



## 919ryder

wassup fellas, thats a good ass lesson homie, very true  i mean i know Durham aint the ruffest place to grow up but over here in East Durham is like NC's version of Compton or Watts :guns:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I got a new cd player for my car :biggrin: I switched my green xplode for a red that i was supposed to install in my bro's ex's new car


----------



## CaddyKid253

my topic


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up fellas, looks like yall been real busy on your rides. weekend was awesome but its damn near time to get focused.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I know huh :biggrin: I couldn't get started on my dash this weekend cause i've been trying get the speakers in my bro's ex's car to work :uh: but i think this friday i'll try it again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 2 2008, 12:52 PM~10070410
> *I know huh :biggrin: I couldn't get started on my dash this weekend cause i've been trying get the speakers in my bro's ex's car to work :uh: but i think this friday i'll try it again :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  cool shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 2 2008, 12:50 PM~10070638
> * cool shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump!!!! wheres polo been???


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: "Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak."


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 2 2008, 06:19 PM~10072172
> *bump!!!! wheres polo been???
> *


I've been around...jus got back from our club meeting :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2008, 11:24 PM~10074098
> *I've been around...jus got back from our club meeting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 3 2008, 06:27 AM~10075309
> *
> *


got back from mine last night. :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 3 2008, 10:53 AM~10076340
> *got back from mine last night. :0
> *


you get a  too. lol


going to the gym today, gunna run my fat ass on that treadmill lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn I'm trying to lose weight myself.


And i don't have CC meetings cause if i wanted to meet up with my members I just call them up to see what there doing and if they want to meet up some where :biggrin:


----------



## siccmade

Hey hey whats the deal? Im Bud , 18 from Amarillo,TX. I used to post on here as texasdelta88 but I forgot the password...haha. So I'm building up a 1978 Pontiac Grandprix 










I'll be on here alot from now on since spring is gettin ready to kick in soon


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10078022
> *Hey hey whats the deal? Im Bud , 18 from Amarillo,TX. I used to post on here as texasdelta88 but I forgot the password...haha. So I'm building up a 1978 Pontiac Grandprix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on here alot from now on since spring is gettin ready to kick in soon
> *


thats tight :biggrin: there was one like that at my cousins garage that sat there for about 2 or 3 years :uh:


----------



## siccmade

I bought this one for 2g's...It was a one owner car , the old lady got to old to drive it. 128,xxx original miles. Clean ass interior , theres one crack on the dashboard and its small.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 3 2008, 02:21 PM~10078304
> *I bought this one for 2g's...It was a one owner car , the old lady got to old to drive it. 128,xxx original miles. Clean ass interior , theres one crack on the dashboard and its small.
> *


 :0 damn thats nice. I'm just glad i didn't have to buy my car :biggrin: It got handed down to me


----------



## siccmade

Haha I wish I did to and then I dont. Makes me feel all good to know i actualy spent money on somethin worth while. I'm still throwin ideas around on paper on what to do with it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 3 2008, 02:27 PM~10078363
> *Haha I wish I did to and then I dont. Makes me feel all good to know i actualy spent money on somethin worth while. I'm still throwin ideas around on paper on what to do with it.
> *


I'm just glad that my parents don't care what happens to the car. Yeah i'm going the same thing i'm going through what i want done to it, but i know 2 thing already i'm getting a pro to the body work cause the work that needs to be done to it is to hard for a rookie like me, and then after that i'm going to paint it my self


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit i like it


----------



## siccmade

Id have more done to it but I been spendin money on getting my truck running. -_-


----------



## six trey impala

What up fellas!!!sup sicmade nice ride...got my new K/O's in!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10081477
> *What up fellas!!!sup sicmade nice ride...got my new K/O's in!!
> *


pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 3 2008, 09:30 PM~10081801
> *pics
> *


or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

haha they're the same straight prong ones as my other ones but i had to get 2 new ones because 2 k/o's were broken well one was broken off at the ears and the other one was cracked...


----------



## six trey impala

damn double post


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

pic!!!


----------



## 919ryder

sup bitches....been puttin in some work on the linc..i got it out oif the front yard now...i also fixed the hood latch...that bitch was bent so i had to straighten it out, then adjust it, then grease that bitch up...oh yeah i also had to realign the hood cause i found out once it shut all the way that it was not the og hood it was one from a junkyard that somebody put on half ass...but it's all good now :biggrin: was supposed to put the engine in sat. but our cherry picker is being barrowed..but this coming up weekend that old motor is going out!... u can believe that ...i'll try to take pics too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 4 2008, 06:03 AM~10084076
> *sup bitches....been puttin in some work on the linc..i got it out oif the front yard now...i also fixed the hood latch...that bitch was bent so i had to straighten it out, then adjust it, then grease that bitch up...oh yeah i also had to realign the hood cause i found out once it shut all the way that it was not the og hood it was one from a junkyard that somebody put on half ass...but it's all good now :biggrin: was supposed to put the engine in sat. but our cherry picker is being barrowed..but this coming up weekend that old motor is going out!... u can believe that ...i'll try to take pics too
> *


i need to re adjust my hood too because when we pulled the 327 out the first time it wouldnt clear without taking the hood off and when i dropped the 327 in i jus through it on real fast didnt even adjust it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hell yeah hook it up!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2008, 10:37 AM~10084609
> *i need to re adjust my hood too because when we pulled the 327 out the first time it wouldnt clear without taking the hood off and when i dropped the 327 in i jus through it on real fast didnt even adjust it...
> *


imma have to take my hood off when we pull the old engine...pullin the engine and tranny....i got whole other engine and tranny ready for it...im trynna debate on wether or not to sell the old tranny or to keep it for a back up :0 what u guys think?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 4 2008, 04:48 PM~10088273
> *imma have to take my hood off when we pull the old engine...pullin the engine and tranny....i got whole other engine and tranny ready for it...im trynna debate on wether or not to sell the old tranny or to keep it for a back up :0 what u guys think?
> *


up to u...im gonna sell my Powerglide when i get a turbo 350 for it...
where tha pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

up to you homie, i would sell it. i got lucky, mine will fit the 350 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

ya imma sell it. cant take pics today unless u want me to get blown away...Tornado watches and shit goin around...man i had to take the writing test today at school :thumbsdown:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 4 2008, 06:12 PM~10088486
> *ya imma sell it. cant take pics today unless u want me to get blown away...Tornado watches and shit goin around...man i had to take the writing test today at school :thumbsdown:
> *


you 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? god damn i hated that shit, had to be in the cafetria for like 2periods for it. but i missed the peroids that i hate so im good :biggrin: i wrote to huge paragraphs then called it a day and started messin around


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

pics of the linc already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn homie its been a month lol


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 06:21 PM~10088560
> *pics of the linc already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn homie its been a month lol*


how much money have you put in your lowrider?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 07:21 PM~10088560
> *pics of the linc already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn homie its been a month lol
> *


yeah, im a lazy fucker i know....fuck it, u guys will have pics by thursday :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 4 2008, 06:27 PM~10088601
> *how much money have you put in your lowrider?
> *


not much, im only 15. im gittin a job in the beginning of may hopefully


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 4 2008, 06:32 PM~10088631
> *yeah, im a lazy fucker i know....fuck it, u guys will have pics by thursday :biggrin:
> *


you damn right you will, i cant wait to see it. you need to come down to j'ville one day.


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 06:43 PM~10088719
> *not much, im only 15. im gittin a job in the beginning of may hopefully *


simonthe caddy in the picture is it yours?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 4 2008, 06:46 PM~10088742
> *simonthe caddy in the picture is it yours?
> *


yep, 1987 cadillac brougham. got it last july, heres how it sits right now....


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 07:45 PM~10088733
> *you damn right you will, i cant wait to see it. you need to come down to j'ville one day.
> *


ONE DAY, should be taking the driving part of drivers ed finally within a few weeks :cheesy: the linc is nothing tooo special...it's a project but it's a simple project  nothing too hard...just time and money  hopefully will be gettin a job soon


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 06:49 PM~10088768
> *yep, 1987 cadillac brougham. got it last july, heres how it sits right now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a caddy is a badass ride i use to drive a 92 silverado extended cab but i crashed itwhat color are you thinking about coloring it?


----------



## CaddyKid253

polo. nice avi'.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 4 2008, 07:05 PM~10089368
> *polo. nice avi'.
> *


thanks homie i saw those pics of the caddy its finally juiced looks really good homie its a baaad bitch cant wait to see it here in town :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 4 2008, 06:35 PM~10089148
> *ONE DAY, should be taking the driving part of drivers ed finally within a few weeks :cheesy: the linc is nothing tooo special...it's a project but it's a simple project  nothing too hard...just time and money  hopefully will be gettin a job soon
> *


thats how every car is...takes time and money


----------



## six trey impala

wassup clowner u got a low low yet?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 4 2008, 08:00 PM~10089333
> *a caddy is a badass ride i use to drive a 92 silverado extended cab but i crashed itwhat color are you thinking about coloring it?
> *


 :biggrin: 

dunno man i got a couple ideas but i really aint worried about paint yet


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 4 2008, 08:05 PM~10089368
> *polo. nice avi'.
> *


x2 it looks fuckin sweet  

congrats on the juice ENJ looks nice as fuck


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hi there bitches had a nice day off yesterday due to having a snow storm. and then we had 2 cars break down, 1. was my brothers jimmy cause it has a hole in the radiator and also because it didn't have the cap on it either :uh: and the other one was my bro's ex's neon fried fuses for 10 blocks :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2008, 09:46 PM~10090885
> *Hi there bitches had a nice day off yesterday due to having a snow storm.  and then we had 2 cars break down, 1. was my brothers jimmy cause it has a hole in the radiator and also because it didn't have the cap on it either :uh: and the other one was my bro's ex's neon fried fuses for 10 blocks :uh:
> *


aint that the car u wired :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10089997
> *x2 it looks fuckin sweet
> 
> congrats on the juice ENJ looks nice as fuck
> *


thanks...well today i was decoding my car and found out when the car was built shit it was made in feb. and thats when i was born too crazy shit we were meant to be :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn thats sux.

lol i guess you were


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10091650
> *aint that the car u wired :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't wire it i was trying to find speaker wires that worked on it, and it was also the one i stole the cd player out of


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahahhahahah

yo not a good day for me, i chipped my front tooth off like 5 years ago and got a partial. then last year i got a root canal done on it, i was supposed to get a crown over it but we didnt have the money. but anyway today it broke off at lunch so i was lookin like a hill billy. iut sux for my momthough cuz now shes got to pay for another partial and the crown, possibly another root canal........bad news


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 01:11 PM~10095583
> *ahahhahahah
> 
> yo not a good day for me, i chipped my front tooth off like 5 years ago and got a partial. then last year i got a root canal done on it, i was supposed to get a crown over it but we didnt have the money. but anyway today it broke off at lunch so i was lookin like a hill billy. iut sux for my momthough cuz now shes got to pay for another partial and the crown, possibly another root canal........bad news
> *


 :0


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10095583
> *ahahhahahahyo not a good day for me, i chipped my front tooth off like 5 years ago and got a partial. then last year i got a root canal done on it, i was supposed to get a crown over it but we didnt have the money. but anyway today it broke off at lunch so i was lookin like a hill billy. iut sux for my momthough cuz now shes got to pay for another partial and the crown, possibly another root canal........bad news*


you got bad luck ese


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10097001
> *you got bad luck ese
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 05:06 PM~10097001
> *you got bad luck ese
> *


very bad luck, with everything


----------



## clowner13

so everybody in this topic are chavalones


----------



## 919ryder

too bad i dont know what that means...i know i'm a ****** though :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 5 2008, 07:00 PM~10097875
> *too bad i dont know what that means...i know i'm a ****** though :biggrin:*


 :biggrin:  is everybody a teen


----------



## six trey impala

ya most of us are im 16...Cuántos años tenéis??


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 08:09 PM~10097962
> * :biggrin:  is everybody a teen
> *


im 16


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2008, 07:17 PM~10098024
> *ya most of us are im 16...Cuántos años tenéis??*


im 15 bout to be 16 in july


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 5 2008, 07:27 PM~10098123
> *im 16 *


have you modified anything on your s10?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i'll be 16 on the 29th of next month, gunna go job huntin the very next day


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 07:41 PM~10098374
> *i'll be 16 on the 29th of next month, gunna go job huntin the very next day *


 hahaha damn i got court that day :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10098409
> * hahaha damn i got court that day :tears:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 07:47 PM~10098454
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


yep sucks ass i got a fighting case


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 07:51 PM~10098509
> *yep sucks ass i got a fighting case
> *


damn homie good luck with that, i hope you did it for the right reason.


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10098548
> *damn homie good luck with that, i hope you did it for the right reason.
> *


i got stuck on the side of my face i got my balance and started fighting back 
the problem is on my file i have a contract with the school that my boxing gym made me singed im fukin screwed i got a lawyer


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 08:07 PM~10098666
> *i got stuck on the side of my face i got my balance and started fighting back
> the problem is on my file i have a contract with the school that my boxing gym made me singed im fukin screwed i got a lawyer
> *


aw i got you man, they consider your fists a dealy weapon when your professionaly trained. same shit happened to a dude tdwn here that was into the mixed martial arts.


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 08:11 PM~10098702
> *aw i got you man, they consider your fists a dealy weapon when your professionaly trained. same shit happened to a dude tdwn here that was into the mixed martial arts.*


check out what happen to my 92


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 08:11 PM~10098702
> *aw i got you man, they consider your fists a dealy weapon when your professionaly trained. same shit happened to a dude tdwn here that was into the mixed martial arts.
> *


[/CODE]


----------



## clowner13

wtf how do i post pictures?


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'll be 19 in july :0 :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 08:23 PM~10098822
> *wtf how do i post pictures?
> *


you copied the wrong link lol try the 4th one if you got photobucket


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 08:48 PM~10099083
> *you copied the wrong link lol try the 4th one if you got photobucket*

















damn check out my 92 silverado


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2008, 08:07 PM~10099255
> *OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 those wheels are nice though


----------



## clowner13

when they hit my truck it did a 180


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn, thats sucks. was a old person driving???


----------



## clowner13

it was !!!the ambulance came for him and everything his ford explorer got more fucked up than mine the hood was bent the grill was all cracked and falling off and the left side of his front bumper fell and my truck jus has a BIGASS DENT


----------



## six trey impala

u got insurance??


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2008, 09:37 PM~10099613
> *u got insurance??*


naw homie the truck does but my name wassent on the insurence but as the accident wassent my fault and it was my first driving affence they  just gave me a ticket for no licence $270 then the court was dissmissed


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey polo!

i lay lower then you. :tongue: 

















it sits 1 1/4 inch off the ground.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn i'm gonna have to bring you down here to install my setup :biggrin: j/k


----------



## CaddyKid253

haha


----------



## six trey impala

I dont know homie ur car lays low but if i drop the front of my car my headers are about to tap the ground.lol i need block huggers...car looks badass though hows it working?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 5 2008, 08:43 PM~10099682
> *naw homie the truck does but my name wassent on the insurence but as the accident wassent my fault and it was my first driving affence they  just gave me a ticket for no licence $270 then the court was dissmissed
> *


oh damn...


----------



## siccmade

Ima try to do some work on my Grand Prix today since I'm off due to this lame ass weather.


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 6 2008, 07:15 AM~10102495
> *Ima try to do some work on my Grand Prix today since I'm off due to this lame ass weather.
> *


what year is your grand prix?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10099930
> *hey polo!
> 
> i lay lower then you. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sits 1 1/4 inch off the ground.
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :wow: :yes:  

thats what im talkin about, still not low enogh tho!!!!!!!! that 1 1/4in. more than it should be :biggrin: 

that is some clean shit tho, i love your caddy


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got my tooth fixed temporarly, gotta go back who knows when to get the crown. i dont like this tho, id hate to break off another one :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn i hope the weather clears up so i can start work on my car :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

its nice as fuck over here


----------



## six trey impala

well today went to this junk yard again the one that has all the impalas and old cars...saw lots of impalas 59-70 and i looked at that monte i was telling u about beto front clip is still there and nice...there was some caddy's there to there was a 90's brougham looked clean expect the front was smashed but interior was nice...and also found a crushed 80s caddy i got pics of


----------



## ElMonte74'

any of you watch livin' the low life yet if you watch todays episode you'll see a 74' monte carlo black with the whit vynle top :biggrin: .


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10110001
> *well today went to this junk yard again the one that has all the impalas and old cars...saw lots of impalas 59-70 and i looked at that monte i was telling u about beto front clip is still there and nice...there was some caddy's there to there was a 90's brougham looked clean expect the front was smashed but interior was nice...and also found a crushed 80s caddy i got pics of
> *


how about the interior did it have the swivel buckets :biggrin: my plan for my interior is to do some crushed red velvet with diamond or button/biscuit tuck with a love seat in the back with a little bar in the middle :biggrin: and then have the whole trunk upholtered with a 2 pump whammy setup/hard lined :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

naw it didnt have the front seats only the back i'll post up pics hold up


----------



## six trey impala

heres those pics
77 monte








74 monte








Some of the impalas that were there,that whole corner was filled with them








A 59 impala and 64








some 63s 66s and 67s impala








and took this pic for mike a caddy


----------



## six trey impala

there were alot of bombitas there too like 40s and 53s 54s 55 belair and there was this one 56 belair 2door hardtop car went to shit i guess


----------



## six trey impala

there were alot of bombitas there too like 40s and 53s 54s 55 belair and there was this one 56 belair 2door hardtop car went to shit i guess


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2008, 10:55 PM~10110308
> *heres those pics
> 77 monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the impalas that were there,that whole corner was filled with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 59 impala and 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some 63s 66s and 67s impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and took this pic for mike a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are clean i would buy both give my homie the 77' and keep the 74 as parts :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i wouldnt fuck with that black one...there was another mint green one that was cleaner it had the trunk on it perfect i remember u said u needed one i took a pic of that one too... it was straighter


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10110422
> *i wouldnt fuck with that black one...there was another mint green one that was cleaner it had the trunk on it perfect i remember u said u needed one i took a pic of that one too... it was straighter
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks polo but that pic bout made me cry....lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 7 2008, 04:35 AM~10111109
> *thanks polo but that pic bout made me cry....lol
> *


lol ya there was another one out there just like ur's wasnt crushed yet had alot of parts to it still like front end and tail lights and shit...that 90s brougham was good from the fenders back


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10099930
> *hey polo!
> 
> i lay lower then you. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sits 1 1/4 inch off the ground.
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## six trey impala

what up!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up homie.


----------



## Dylante63

sixtrey.... where is that junk yard at? :0


----------



## clowner13

ey wut it dew


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuzzup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, im just chillin and catchin up on sleep lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 7 2008, 07:35 PM~10116677
> *sixtrey.... where is that junk yard at? :0
> *


TEE PEE out in sunnyside


----------



## six trey impala

if ur lookin for parts for old impalas its hard to find anything cause most of the cars there are already chopped up and gutted out but theres some good stuff still...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

gunna try to find the 3 bumper nuts i need and a brake light (1157). man i cant wait for the end of april, gotta get me a damn job for real!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thank you auto zone!!! i got what i needed. time to do work!!!!!!! :biggrin:

do work son


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight, i got to trim that filler for the bumper to go on. but i dont wanna fuck with my step dads grinder so im gunna wait until he can trim it. the part under the red line of the red circle needs to be trimmed. but i got everything ready, i put the new bulbs in and put the lights back on.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Went out and washed my car and i do say it looks so damn good when its clean :biggrin: I also got pictures just have to wait till I photoshop them cause i have to change the colors around :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 8 2008, 04:43 PM~10122502
> *:0 Went out and washed my car and i do say it looks so damn good when its clean :biggrin: I also got pictures just have to wait till I photoshop them cause i have to change the colors around :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


huh?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol photoshop it??? why???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i been skippin on these lessons, my bad boys...


lesson:
sometimes things require to be rough, after that it can go either way


----------



## ElMonte74'

I have to photoshop it cause the pics are all foggy and fuzzy so i have to adjust the hue, sat, brightness, and others things :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

o aight


dustin where is the lc pics you lil bastard?????!! lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Mar 6 2008, 01:04 PM~10105233-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is some clean shit tho, i love your caddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 04:35 AM~10111109
> *thanks polo but that pic bout made me cry....lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 7 2008, 09:05 AM~10112002
> *that 90s brougham was good from the fenders back
> *


get me the 90's taillights and the chrome rings that hold it in and i'll give you $100. i'll mail it to you or come down there or what ever. just get thoese lights and i'll put the *cash in your hands*. 

let me know if you can still get them. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 9 2008, 02:18 AM~10125180
> *thanks :biggrin:
> me too.
> get me the 90's taillights and the chrome rings that hold it in and i'll give you $100. i'll mail it to you or come down there or what ever. just get thoese lights and i'll put the cash in your hands.
> 
> let me know if you can still get them. :biggrin:
> *


lol damn son


what a night, playin call of duty till 5 in mornin laughin my ass off so hard i couldnt shoot :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 9 2008, 01:18 AM~10125180
> *thanks :biggrin:
> me too.
> get me the 90's taillights and the chrome rings that hold it in and i'll give you $100. i'll mail it to you or come down there or what ever. just get thoese lights and i'll put the cash in your hands.
> 
> let me know if you can still get them. :biggrin:
> *


i'll try to find out when my brother is going...he should be going soon to grab these fenders off this elco...but i'll let you know ok.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2008, 10:44 AM~10126485
> *i'll try to find out when my brother is going...he should be going soon to grab these fenders off this elco...but i'll let you know ok.
> *


 kool


----------



## six trey impala

u been cruisin lately?


----------



## siccmade

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 6 2008, 12:22 PM~10103965
> *what year is your grand prix?
> *


My fault for not post lately homies , work caught back up for once. My Grand Prix is a '78. Im thinking of redoin the interior...I dont know yet. If I stick with white paint I want a black interior or blue interior , but if I paint it black I wanna keep it the maroon color that it is. Advice ******!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 9 2008, 04:12 PM~10127667
> *My fault for not post lately homies , work caught back up for once. My Grand Prix is a '78. Im thinking of redoin the interior...I dont know yet. If I stick with white paint I want a black interior or blue interior , but if I paint it black I wanna keep it the maroon color that it is. Advice ******!
> *


that is a :nono:


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 9 2008, 04:12 PM~10127667
> *My fault for not post lately homies , work caught back up for once. My Grand Prix is a '78. Im thinking of redoin the interior...I dont know yet. If I stick with white paint I want a black interior or blue interior , but if I paint it black I wanna keep it the maroon color that it is. Advice ******!*


  dont think so but its your car holmes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 9 2008, 03:12 PM~10127667
> *My fault for not post lately homies , work caught back up for once. My Grand Prix is a '78. Im thinking of redoin the interior...I dont know yet. If I stick with white paint I want a black interior or blue interior , but if I paint it black I wanna keep it the maroon color that it is. Advice ******!
> *


u should just save up ur money and buy a flux capacitor its a rare option for those cars...i have a homie that has one...let me know


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lesson learned
bitches are gunna talk their shit, it doesn't matter what you do or what you haven't done, some bitches are born psyhco :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 10 2008, 11:45 AM~10133892
> *lesson learned
> bitches are gunna talk their shit, it doesn't matter what you do or what you haven't done, some bitches are born psyhco :uh:
> *


:rofl: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man this bitch is fuckin crazy i dropped the shit when she told me she didnt like me. back on the fuckin 22th. now shes sayin that i didnt ask her out, abd she says she didnt get one call from me the weekend i asked her out (caled her in the morning on saturday and she said she didnt feel good, but then i called her when i left for the mall...no answer... called her at the malll...no answer. i bought her a fuckin stuffed animal, called sunday no answer. missed school that monday, so on tuesday i came back i thought she was avoidin me so i avoided her. then on wendsday i caught up with her and asked her why she was avoidin me she said she wasnt, and that her g-ma took her phone from her and was deletin shit. then i was like you wanna go out this weekend, she goes "i'll see what i can do." then i gave her the fuckin dog which she loved (probley in the trash now) things went good for about 3 days but them shop boys was talkin shit and i was hearin some shit. so thats the day i pulled her to the side and asked how she felt she said we could only be friends. she had a note for me, on the note she put stephen instead of mike :uh: the note saidwe could only be friends blah blah blah. then i was like ok and left. then i messaged the hoe on myspace and she tells me i didnt called her or ask her out and says im talkin shit. when i aint said one damn bad thing about her. so that brongs me today, on of the shop boys tells me when we were at the greenhouse working that she was talkin shit the whole time about me, she says that we fucked but i sucked at sex and that i didnt call her once the whole weekend. she is a fuckin looney, but somethings fishy, the guy who tells me this makes fun of me and is a dickhead instagater (spelling) man i havent even seen her naked so shes fuckin high. matter of fact i only seen her once outta school. 

shit i told the dude if she talks anymore shit just let it go and i dont wanna hear it.
apparently she has a bad rep with the dudes here at school, so im sure shes a slut or something. shit i dont even know why im wastin my breathe and thoughts on this bitch. 

We Dont Love These Hoes


----------



## six trey impala

KICK THAT **** ASS!!! BOTH OF THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Fuck em' let them talk there little pussy shit cause they have there word and you have words. To quote something my mom said the other day '' NEVER ARGUE WITH A IDIOT, THEY'LL ONLY BRING YOU DOWN TO THERE LEVEL''. And you know what thats tonights lesson

Lesson learned: NEVER ARGUE WITH A IDIOT, THEY'LL ONLY BRING YOU DOWN TO THERE LEVEL


----------



## six trey impala

LESSON-BITCHES AINT SHIT BUT HOES AND TRICKS!!!

LESSON-CANT KEEP A GOOD MAN DOWN!!!


----------



## six trey impala

ITS JUST ME AGAINST THE WORLD BABY!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 9 2008, 12:06 PM~10126868-->
> 
> 
> 
> u been cruisin lately?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lil bit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 10 2008, 11:45 AM~10133892
> *lesson learned
> bitches are gunna talk their shit, it doesn't matter what you do or what you haven't done, some bitches are born psyhco :uh:
> *


yep!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you got damn right, i dont wanna go to both of their level but fuck i aint done shit to him or her. i would fight but i really dont like to fight for nobody but my family...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 10 2008, 11:29 PM~10140291
> *a lil bit.
> yep!
> *


cool u gonna do that reinforcing for this year or wait a bit?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i let that shit fly, i had better shit to do. fuck both of them


----------



## clowner13

not dissrespect but does anything good happen to you homie


----------



## siccmade

Yeah homie fuck all that shit...thats why I'm glad I'm outta highschool. Yet I work at a construction company and they bitch and backstab each other more than highschool chicks.


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10143395
> *Yeah homie fuck all that shit...thats why I'm glad I'm outta highschool. Yet I work at a construction company and they bitch and backstab each other more than highschool chicks.*


haha thats fucked up


----------



## siccmade

Seriously bro , I graduated in May and went to work there in June. It was exactly like highschool minus homework and chicks pissin' you off. "Did you hear what he said...?" ,..." He did that..." "...blah blah blah". Made me laught though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 11 2008, 01:25 PM~10143387
> *not dissrespect but does anything good happen to you homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 11 2008, 02:25 PM~10143387
> *not dissrespect but does anything good happen to you homie
> *


yes, im not turning into my father :cheesy:


----------



## clowner13

anybody done anything instrusting?
cruisin on the blvd???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mope, but im gettin the tagline of this tread changed as we speak. im takin off that 18 and below thing and puttin something else


----------



## clowner13

put it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Mar 11 2008, 07:12 PM~10145922
> *anybody done anything instrusting?
> cruisin on the blvd???
> *


i've been sleeping thats always interesting


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2008, 07:30 AM~10141294
> *cool u gonna do that reinforcing for this year or wait a bit?
> *


yeah. ima do the rear arch and the A-arms.

any word on the lights?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10148457
> *yeah. ima do the rear arch and the A-arms.
> 
> any word on the lights?
> *


naw i havent talked to my brother lately...i've been busy with the damn WASL :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

fuck them bitches mike, u don't need a bitch thats gonna get u in those kinda situations.... i was planning on getting the engine in sometime this week but it's gonna run me like $600 to do it so i got somethin else up my sleeve and hopefully i'll be making money...also got pics of the TC but i gotta post 'em tomarrow :happysad: 

anyway lesson for today: life gets rough... if u let it... the poorest man could be the wealthiest at heart


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 12 2008, 01:23 PM~10151830
> *fuck them bitches mike, u don't need a bitch thats gonna get u in those kinda situations.... i was planning on getting the engine in sometime this week but it's gonna run me like $600 to do it so i got somethin else up my sleeve and hopefully i'll be making money...also got pics of the TC but i gotta post 'em tomarrow :happysad:
> 
> anyway lesson for today: life gets rough... if u let it... the poorest man could be the wealthiest at heart
> *


thanks homie, i appericate that. we need to hang out soon focker, come down to j'ville!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 12 2008, 03:12 PM~10152124
> *thanks homie, i appericate that. we need to hang out soon focker, come down to j'ville!!!!!!!!!
> *


soon, but not too soon...getting my permit this week (hopefully tomarrow or the next day) then i'll be spending all my time with the TC then when i get it right, i'll make a trip to J'ville  if i don't get lost on the way :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

damn everybody here 18 under for real. everyone i see on dis site is usually like 7 years older then me im surprised


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 12 2008, 04:07 PM~10152567
> *damn everybody here 18 under for real. everyone i see on dis site is usually like 7 years older then me im surprised
> *


where u from homie?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10152392
> *soon, but not too soon...getting my permit this week (hopefully tomarrow or the next day) then i'll be spending all my time with the TC then when i get it right, i'll make a trip to J'ville  if i don't get lost on the way :biggrin:
> *


good shit bout time i meet the brother i should have had :biggrin: 

hey guess what i found out but never thought about to ask ,we have a engine stand here lol. saves me 50 bucks lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 12 2008, 12:23 PM~10151830
> *fuck them bitches mike, u don't need a bitch thats gonna get u in those kinda situations.... i was planning on getting the engine in sometime this week but it's gonna run me like $600 to do it so i got somethin else up my sleeve and hopefully i'll be making money...also got pics of the TC but i gotta post 'em tomarrow :happysad:
> 
> anyway lesson for today: life gets rough... if u let it... the poorest man could be the wealthiest at heart
> *


what book did u get that out of?? :biggrin: :biggrin: what up Dust fart!!


----------



## RAGALAC

IM 21.............CAN I JOIN???????? LOL


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 04:32 PM~10153041
> *IM 21.............CAN I JOIN???????? LOL
> *


of course


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Lesson Learned:
Dont take four benedrill "spelling" and go to school


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

mna one more month, cant wait to get a job man!!
but i was just thinkin of places i could work at, bojangles is right down the road. im hungry as fuck now


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 03:32 PM~10153041
> *IM 21.............CAN I JOIN???????? LOL
> *


yeah! im 20.


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, almost friday motha fuckers


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

where yal boys at??? im gettin restlles i need to ride!!!!!! should be startin operation revive caddy soon.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Right here bro. just getting ready for school I hope cause i have some sort of stomach virus :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

Wat up peeps......man so the majority of yall still in school n shit hu?? Dam wish I could go back to highschool!!!!! :angry: some of da funnest days of my life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10161971
> *Wat up peeps......man so the majority of yall still in school n shit hu?? Dam wish I could go back to highschool!!!!! :angry: some of da funnest days of my life!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah im 15, polo and dustin are 16 and caddy kid (i stilldont know your real name foool!!) is 20

im tryin to get that 18 and below thing changed but ricinadaregal aint got back to me yet


----------



## six trey impala

damn im fucken sick i got the flu or some shit i guess its going around here...they were showing on the news that one foo died cause he caught phenomia (i hope u fools know how to read it lol)from it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10162459
> *damn im fucken sick i got the flu or some shit i guess its going around here...they were showing on the news that one foo died cause he caught phenomia (i hope u fools know how to read it lol)from it...
> *


just what the doc ordered


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 13 2008, 06:27 PM~10162468
> *just what the doc ordered
> *


*** :biggrin: :biggrin: i didnt even watch the video but i saw the discription "chocolate salty balls" ****...im on antibiotics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 05:21 PM~10161971
> *Wat up peeps......man so the majority of yall still in school n shit hu?? Dam wish I could go back to highschool!!!!! :angry: some of da funnest days of my life!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup post pics of ur big body


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 07:29 PM~10162478
> **** :biggrin:  :biggrin: i didnt even watch the video but i saw the discription "chocolate salty balls" ****...im on antibiotics
> *


quit talkin about yourself like that :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

ur a ****...once again you start the gay post :twak: :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im tryin to find this whole song if it is a whole song, and the lyrics :biggrin:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_51fAfZ44n0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 07:43 PM~10162572
> *ur a ****...once again you start the gay post :twak:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


naw you started that one :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 13 2008, 06:09 PM~10162319
> *yeah im 15, polo and dustin are 16 and caddy kid (i stilldont know your real name foool!!) is 20
> 
> im tryin to get that 18 and below thing changed but ricinadaregal aint got back to me yet
> *


Get at Gary(Layitlow) he'll change it also


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 05:21 PM~10161971
> *Wat up peeps......man so the majority of yall still in school n shit hu?? Dam wish I could go back to highschool!!!!! :angry: some of da funnest days of my life!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm 18 and about to graduate


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2008, 07:54 PM~10162654
> *Get at Gary(Layitlow) he'll change it also
> *


i will try


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Mar 13 2008, 06:09 PM~10162319-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im 15, polo and dustin are 16 and caddy kid (i stilldont know your real name foool!!) is 20
> 
> im tryin to get that 18 and below thing changed but ricinadaregal aint got back to me yet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> das da bidniz homie, thats about when i got my first hoodoo at 15,tried the lowrider bike shit b4 that but fuck dat i needed 4 wheels
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 06:30 PM~10162483
> *sup post pics of ur big body
> *


man i wish i had some pics i really aint a picture taker out of my 3 lolos ive had i onlygot one of my 73 pontiac catalina 2door and the lac is in da paint shop as we speek so maybe ina couple weeks ill bust the camera out


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey RAGALAC. we also do daily lessons that we've learnd. we "try" to do one every day. but its startin to slow down alil.

lessson: Opposites DONT attract.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10162668
> *I'm 18 and about to graduate
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do yo thing lil homie just have fun these last couple months u got left , u know usually u got old folks telling u some shit like dat but man im 21 and besides my lil daughter ill trade anythin to go back to them days :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10163860
> *hey RAGALAC. we also do daily lessons that we've learnd. we "try" to do one every day. but its startin to slow down alil.
> 
> lessson: Opposites DONT attract.
> *


my daily lesson for everyday homie is dont worry bout shit u worry about shit and dats when shit gets real bad ya dig???live it up while u can and dont worry bout da bullshit.................


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 13 2008, 10:18 PM~10163860
> *hey RAGALAC. we also do daily lessons that we've learnd. we "try" to do one every day. but its startin to slow down alil.
> 
> lessson: Opposites DONT attract.
> *


One i go by: "Never argue with a idiot..he will bring you down to there level and beat you with experience"


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol. good one


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10163980
> *One i go by: "Never argue with a idiot..he will bring you down to there level and beat you with experience"
> *


guiness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol guess thats one thing u dont wana have experience in hu???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:20 PM~10163883
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: do yo thing lil homie just have fun these last couple months u got left , u know usually u got old folks telling u some shit like dat but man im 21 and besides my lil daughter ill trade anythin to go back to them days :biggrin:
> *


damn.. didnt know yo ugly ass could produce babies!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:04 PM~10164214
> *damn.. didnt know yo ugly ass could produce babies!
> *


YEZ ZIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE FIXIN TO BE 2 IN MAY..........AS LONG AS U DONT PRODUCE ANY ******* BABYS WE GON BE AIGHT  :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 09:16 PM~10163850
> *das da bidniz homie, thats about when i got my first hoodoo at 15,tried the lowrider bike shit b4 that but fuck dat i needed 4 wheels
> man i wish i had some pics i really aint a picture taker out of my 3 lolos ive had i onlygot one of my 73 pontiac catalina 2door and the lac is in da paint shop as we speek so maybe ina couple weeks ill bust the camera out
> *


cool u gonna redo it the color it was or switch it up?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:09 PM~10164263
> *YEZ ZIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE FIXIN TO BE 2 IN MAY..........AS LONG AS U DONT PRODUCE ANY ******* BABYS WE GON BE AIGHT   :0
> *


didnt know you had a girl.. i thought u was gay


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:04 PM~10164214
> *damn.. didnt know yo ugly ass could produce babies!
> *


what up sic...hows the elco goin?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10163980
> *One i go by: "Never argue with a idiot..he will bring you down to there level and beat you with experience"
> *


my mom has the same saying


----------



## six trey impala

i know alot of u foos here this one alot...
TREAT PEOPLE LIKE HOW YOU WANT TO BE TREATED!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10164342
> *didnt know you had a girl.. i thought u was gay
> *


:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 13 2008, 10:20 PM~10164330-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool u gonna redo it the color it was or switch it up?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL ITS GONA STAY WHITE JUST A diamond white......and it was already lifted but reoing everything......got the whole suspension reinforced,molded,and extended.....too lazy and unpatient to da a full frame swap so ima just stress point this one.......so nothing too crazy just a bumper kit n grill to top it off and dats it......is dat ur trey in ur avatar????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10164342
> *didnt know you had a girl.. i thought u was gay
> *


 :uh: .............shut it blacky...just cuz u handlebars up ur ass dont mean i do


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:42 PM~10164487
> *WELL ITS GONA STAY WHITE JUST A diamond white......and it was already lifted but reoing everything......got the whole suspension reinforced,molded,and extended.....too lazy and unpatient to da a full frame swap so ima just stress point this one.......so nothing too crazy just a bumper kit n grill to top it off and dats it......is dat ur trey in ur avatar????
> :uh: .............shut it blacky...just cuz u handlebars up ur ass dont mean i do
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ya thats my ride


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10164345
> *what up sic...hows the elco goin?
> *


he too busy fuckin wit bicycles n shit.............hed be a big boy and one day fix it up...................


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:43 PM~10164499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ya thats my ride
> *


man dats a nice ride to have......just wondering and how old are u?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10164532
> *man dats a nice ride  to have......just wondering and how old are u?
> *


If i remember he's 10 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10164532
> *man dats a nice ride  to have......just wondering and how old are u?
> *


thanks,its not the best in the world but it's alright im proud of it...it dont run right now but we're gonna pull the 327 out and drop this spare 305 in it while i redo the 327 AGAIN!! we were gonna do it this weekend but im sick so doubt that shit i'll happen...its still got a long ways to go till im done with it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2008, 10:47 PM~10164547
> *If i remember he's 10 :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10164559
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

naw im really 16


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 13 2008, 10:47 PM~10164547-->
> 
> 
> 
> If i remember he's 10 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10164551
> *thanks,its not the best in the world but it's alright im proud of it...it dont run right now but we're gonna pull the 327 out and drop this spare 305 in it while i redo the 327 AGAIN!! we were gonna do it this weekend but im sick so doubt that shit i'll happen...its still got a long ways to go till im done with it...
> *


i hear you homie......well cant too many youngens say they gota 63 ya dig????if u dont like ill be happy to take it of ur hands!! :0 :biggrin: 

16wita 63..................u bettter be gettin all da pussy in ur town!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:53 PM~10164592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i hear you homie......well cant too many youngens say they gota 63 ya dig????if u dont like ill be happy to take it of ur hands!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 16wita 63..................u bettter be gettin all da pussy in ur town!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *


haha this one is stayin with me im already hella attached to it...I need to get it back on the road again...
ya once i get it rollin im gonna have to hang some thongs around the rear view mirror so they know its not my pops ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10164345-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up sic...hows the elco goin?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright.. buying a few things here and there..
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10164507
> *he too busy fuckin wit bicycles n shit.............hed be a big boy and one day fix it up...................
> *


lol.. bikes are my life..ill finish it soon or later.. im not in no rush.. got plently of time to ride..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10164666
> *alright.. buying a few things here and there..
> 
> lol.. bikes are my life..ill finish it soon or later.. im not in no rush.. got plently of time to ride..
> *


coo


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10164620
> *haha this one is stayin with me im already hella attached to it...I need to get it back on the road again...
> ya once i get it rollin im gonna have to hang some thongs around the rear view mirror so they know its not my pops ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeap das how u do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!just make sure they dont smell......................lol...........definately car i wish to have but not now later on after i rob a bank osomething and i have enough money to do it up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 11:05 PM~10164693
> *yeap das how u do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!just make sure they dont smell......................lol...........definately car i wish to have but not now later on after i rob a bank osomething and i have enough money to do it up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuck that!!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10164666
> *alright.. buying a few things here and there..
> 
> lol.. bikes are my life..ill finish it soon or later.. im not in no rush.. got plently of time to ride..
> *


bla bla...............typical blexcuses.....black excuses............ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 11:07 PM~10164714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck that!!
> *


  and if they do sic will hang em up in his elco.................


----------



## six trey impala

ya these cars take alot of time and money to build...gotta be messin with rust unless u find a solid one which are hard to find i got lucky my floors and trunk are really solid i guess the guy accidentally spilled oil or some shit in the trunk which saved it from rusting but the fenders behind the wheel is starting to get rust bubbles and on the left quarter panel in front of the wheel got 2 lil rust bubbles too
heres a pic of when i first got it...had a ugly ass grill and was missing a bunch of trim and badges and other shit was really dirty too
















a week after i got it...cut that grill off and threw a spare 63 grill that was broken on the side but fuck it looked better then the tubed grill it had before


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2008, 11:16 PM~10164788
> *ya these cars take alot of time and money to build...gotta be messin with rust unless u find a solid one which are hard to find i got lucky my floors and trunk are really solid i guess the guy accidentally spilled oil or some shit in the trunk which saved it from rusting but the fenders behind the wheel is starting to get rust bubbles and on the left quarter panel in front of the wheel got 2 lil rust bubbles too
> heres a pic of when i first got it...had a ugly ass grill and was missing a bunch of trim and badges and other shit was really dirty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a week after i got it...cut that grill off and threw a spare 63 grill that was broken on the side but fuck it looked better then the tubed grill it had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


definately looks like u gota good roll on the dice on dat homie.....my old man had a 64ss wish he woulda kept it longer then maybe i woulda got it but that aint happe.................just gota get dat rust b4 it spreads......

ill holla at u folks manana time to go layitdown.........


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10164829
> *definately looks like u gota good roll on the dice on dat homie.....my old man had a 64ss wish he woulda kept it longer then maybe i woulda got it but that aint happe.................just gota get dat rust b4 it spreads......
> 
> ill holla at u folks manana time to go layitdown.........
> *


ya i know once i get a job im gonna be puttin like 50 bucks aside to get it in the paint booth...50 bucks adds up pretty quick


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 12:16 AM~10164788
> *ya these cars take alot of time and money to build...gotta be messin with rust unless u find a solid one which are hard to find i got lucky my floors and trunk are really solid i guess the guy accidentally spilled oil or some shit in the trunk which saved it from rusting but the fenders behind the wheel is starting to get rust bubbles and on the left quarter panel in front of the wheel got 2 lil rust bubbles too
> heres a pic of when i first got it...had a ugly ass grill and was missing a bunch of trim and badges and other shit was really dirty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a week after i got it...cut that grill off and threw a spare 63 grill that was broken on the side but fuck it looked better then the tubed grill it had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks solid. been seein progress pics from time to time and its lookin good. you will have it rollin in no time. Best feeling in the wotld is to just be able to hop in your tre and put some music on and just ride. :biggrin: Ill be strippin mines in the next few weeks to give it some fresh paint and new moldings and chrome so ill be on tha sidelines for few months  but well worth it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:01 AM~10165030
> *:thumbsup: looks solid. been seein progress pics from time to time and its lookin good. you will have it rollin in no time. Best feeling in the wotld is to just be able to hop in your tre and put some music on and just ride.  :biggrin:  Ill be strippin mines in the next few weeks to give it some fresh paint and new moldings and chrome so ill be on tha sidelines for few months   but well worth it
> *


ya cant wait to cruise it while listening to oldies and funk...aint no better feeling...  cant wait to see urs with new paint


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 01:06 AM~10165064
> *ya cant wait to cruise it while listening to oldies and funk...aint no better feeling...  cant wait to see urs with new paint
> *


gon look the same jus not happy with few scratches...damn black shows all :angry: I got the interior all done so all its left is exterier. im keepin it all OG jus from time to time put the daytons on it. Since i put the CD player back in the 63 the only CD ive had in there is my Zapp & roger i burnt. jus a mix of all tha hits. Ill burn ya a copy if you want? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:10 AM~10165085
> *gon look the same jus not happy with few scratches...damn black shows all  :angry:  I got the interior all done so all its left is exterier. im keepin it all OG jus from time to time put the daytons on it. Since i put the CD player back in the 63 the only CD ive had in there is my Zapp & roger i burnt. jus a mix of all tha hits. Ill burn ya a copy if you want? :biggrin:
> *


I got all the zapp & roger cd's  :biggrin: ya black shows everything thats why i like lighter colors but black looks badass when its fresh paint...


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:20 AM~10165136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats it??that car looks clean!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 01:23 AM~10165150
> *damn thats it??that car looks clean!!!
> *


ill see if i get a chance to take some pics of tha interior when sunlight comes up.


----------



## six trey impala

does it have the 327 or 283 in it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 01:29 AM~10165170
> *does it have the 327 or 283 in it?
> *


It has a 350 for now till i get a 283 rebuilt to drop in her. that is going to be one of the last things to do since the 350 feels so good! Had a SS 64 with the 327 but preference i like tha bench seat look better.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:35 AM~10165187
> *It has a 350 for now till i get a 283 rebuilt to drop in her. that is going to be one of the last things to do since the 350 feels so good! Had a SS 64 with the 327 but preference i like tha bench seat look better.
> *


ya i need to get the right buckets for mine right now its got a bench out of a buick...floor shifter with bench :uh: :biggrin: i need to get the right gear shift and linkage too cause its got one out of a 64 i guess the linkage got messed up and they couldnt find a 63 one so they put the 64 linkage and shifter :uh: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

WOOPS DOUBLE POST :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 11:10 PM~10164731
> *bla bla...............typical blexcuses.....black excuses............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## six trey impala

what up :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 13 2008, 10:18 PM~10163860
> *hey RAGALAC. we also do daily lessons that we've learnd. we "try" to do one every day. but its startin to slow down alil.
> 
> lessson: Opposites DONT attract.
> *


yeah man i take the blame for skippin on these lessons, thanks and caddykid(still dunno your real name) i need to get better on that shit.....

lesson learned: its your heart that fools you, not your eyes


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Damn I thought i was a post whore :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

EWWWW!!! ***** YOU GAY!!!!

boondocks watcher hu???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 01:33 PM~10168617
> *EWWWW!!! ***** YOU GAY!!!!
> 
> boondocks watcher hu???
> *


yes I am  :biggrin:


----------



## The Snowman




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by The Snowman_@Mar 14 2008, 02:54 PM~10169193
> *
> *


what up


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 02:21 PM~10168947
> *yes I am   :biggrin:
> *


  .........................lesson of da day....."don't trust them nappy headed ****** over yonderrrrrrrr........." lol boondocks bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 05:30 PM~10170004
> * .........................lesson of da day....."don't trust them nappy headed ****** over yonderrrrrrrr........." lol boondocks bitches!!!!!!!
> *


generally jokes are a no no in the lesson thing

hell yeah got the tagline changed  

almost 200 pages :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wish my caddy worked, wish i could just jump in it and ride. wish i could move away from my mom... this sucks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 04:30 PM~10170004
> * .........................lesson of da day....."don't trust them nappy headed ****** over yonderrrrrrrr........." lol boondocks bitches!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=2432895


----------



## six trey impala

I put some work in on my motor...i think im gonna pull the 327 out tomorrow the car has been sittin for too long now its gonna be a year next month since its last cruise before we tore it apart  im tired of seeing it sit!!!


----------



## clowner13

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 14 2008, 05:45 PM~10170105
> *wish my caddy worked, wish i could just jump in it and ride. wish i could move away from my mom... this sucks*


same here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 06:41 PM~10170816
> *I put some work in on my motor...i think im gonna pull the 327 out tomorrow the car has been sittin for too long now its gonna be a year next month since its last cruise before we tore it apart  im tired of seeing it sit!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10171185
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: im all pumped up now to do it...got my blood pressure high :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i feel you polo. i wish i cruized the caddy around the neighborhood many more times than i did around my neighborhood. but when i get her started im gunna be rollin laps around this motha fucka :biggrin:

polo and beto you still got to post yalls lesson!


----------



## six trey impala

Lesson-YOU CAN DO IT TAKE YOUR TIME DO IT RIGHT!!!!-SOS BAND


----------



## ElMonte74'

Alright I know you guys got your preferences, but do you care what kind of setup is in a car, you know like hydros and air ride. I really don't care I just wanna ride :biggrin: and have a good time. the reason i ask is i'm thinking of installing air ride on my monte for now till i'm ready to hack into my monte you know.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 07:48 PM~10171315
> *Alright I know you guys got your preferences, but do you care what kind of setup is in a car, you know like hydros and air ride.  I really don't care I just wanna ride :biggrin: and have a good time.  the reason i ask is i'm thinking of installing air ride on my monte for now till i'm ready to hack into my monte you know.
> *


YES I DO CARE...i would never put air bags in my car...i'd rather wait and do everything right...im gonna reinforce shit before i put the setup in it...i can wait for that it aint no big deal  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 07:51 PM~10171337
> *YES I DO CARE...i would never put air bags in my car...i'd rather wait and do everything right...im gonna reinforce shit before i put the setup in it...i can wait for that it aint no big deal   :biggrin:
> *


:0 I don't as long as it has 13s or 14s, rides low to the ground its still a lowrider to me :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 07:53 PM~10171356
> *:0 I don't as long as it has 13s or 14s, rides low to the ground its still a lowrider to me :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 13s all the way :biggrin: :biggrin: 14s are too big for cars unless its the stocks   

wheres ian been?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuck it, its stock shit or hydros. not that i have a choice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 14 2008, 08:06 PM~10171431
> *fuck it, its stock shit or hydros. not that i have a choice
> *


haha ya stock or hydraulics is the only way for me...

DONT FAKE THE FUNK


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 08:04 PM~10171421
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: 13s all the way :biggrin:  :biggrin: 14s are too big for cars unless its the stocks
> 
> wheres ian been?
> *


I'm OG vato I roll 14s


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 09:07 PM~10171447
> *haha ya stock or hydraulics is the only way for me...
> 
> DONT FAKE THE FUNK
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 08:13 PM~10171480
> *I'm OG vato I roll 14s
> *


what u rollin stocks???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 09:13 PM~10171480
> *I'm OG vato I roll 14s
> *


14'z :thumbsup:, i would only feel comfortable with 14'z


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 14 2008, 08:15 PM~10171492
> *14'z :thumbsup:, i would only feel comfortable with 14'z
> *


wish there was a farting noise on here cause id do....
:FARTING NOISE: :thumbsdown: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its coo we all got our personal preference  thats what makes this lowriding lifestyle all the different styles out there...wouldnt be the same if everyone had the same thing


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 09:17 PM~10171503
> *wish there was a farting noise on here cause id do....
> :FARTING NOISE: :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its coo we all got our personal preference   thats what makes this lowriding lifestyle all the different styles out there...wouldnt be the same if everyone had the same thing
> *


ahhahaha
well im gunna drive my shit alot, and i have no money. fuck i really dont know what the hell im talkin about so it doesnt matter


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 14 2008, 08:18 PM~10171512
> *ahhahaha
> well im gunna drive my shit alot, and i have no money. fuck i really dont know what the hell im talkin about so it doesnt matter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
we roll ours alot too no problems...we even drove our old rag house to different cities on the free way on 13s and thats a big ass boat jus cant be doing 80 mph gonna take it easy...we just stopped once to check the knockoffs


----------



## ElMonte74'

Simon 15'' stocks. I'm not fakin any funk ese :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 08:20 PM~10171523
> *Simon 15'' stocks.  I'm not fakin any funk ese :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
what kind of wheels u gonna run?

and the 14s being og thing u were talking about even though 14s were the first little wheel size for the spokes a lil later star wire and tru rays came out with 13s 
this car rolled 13s


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 08:22 PM~10171540
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what kind of wheels u gonna run?
> 
> and the 14s being og thing u were talking about even though 14s were the first little wheel size for the spokes a lil later star wire and tru rays came out with 13s
> this car rolled 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


actually tru rays where only made in 14s you had to get them custom made at a local wheels shop :biggrin: but if i had the money i would roll 13 or 14'' zenith 72 cross lace spokes but straight spoke 14s will work just fine :biggrin: .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10171640
> *actually tru rays where only made in 14s you had to get them custom made at a local wheels shop :biggrin: but if i had the money i would roll 13 or 14'' zenith 72 cross lace spokes but straight spoke 14s will work just fine :biggrin: .
> *


woops i didnt mean to put tru rays i meant to put tru classics... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
my bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 08:39 PM~10171656
> *woops i didnt mean to put tru rays i meant to put tru classics... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> my bad :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

FUCK DAT I ROLL 14S WIT 5.20s........AND I RIDE MY SHIT LIKE IM DA FUCKIN LAW!!!!!!!! LOL...........ITS ONE INCH DIFFERENCE BUT 13S JUST ALIL TOO SMALL FOR ME...IMA JUST GET SOME CHINAS TO ROLL WHEN THE CAR COME BACK BUT I WANA "THROW SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'SSSS ON DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10172004
> *FUCK DAT I ROLL 14S WIT 5.20s........AND I RIDE MY SHIT LIKE IM DA FUCKIN LAW!!!!!!!! LOL...........ITS ONE INCH DIFFERENCE BUT 13S JUST ALIL TOO SMALL FOR ME...IMA JUST GET SOME CHINAS TO ROLL WHEN THE CAR COME BACK BUT I WANA "THROW SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'SSSS ON DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10172004
> *FUCK DAT I ROLL 14S WIT 5.20s........AND I RIDE MY SHIT LIKE IM DA FUCKIN LAW!!!!!!!! LOL...........ITS ONE INCH DIFFERENCE BUT 13S JUST ALIL TOO SMALL FOR ME...IMA JUST GET SOME CHINAS TO ROLL WHEN THE CAR COME BACK BUT I WANA "THROW SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'SSSS ON DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


oooo 5.20s im getting some 5.20 14s for my stocks


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 09:43 PM~10172074
> *oooo 5.20s im getting some 5.20 14s for my stocks
> *


MAN I LOVE THE WAY THEM SKINNY ASS TIRES LOOK......DONT CARE HOW THEY HANDLE......FUCK IT IM PUTTIN 3.73GEARING IN MY REAREND TOO SO PLEASE BELIEVE BELIEVE PLEase IM BE FUCKIN UP THE GAS HOP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 09:46 PM~10172104
> *MAN I LOVE THE WAY THEM SKINNY ASS TIRES LOOK......DONT CARE HOW THEY HANDLE......FUCK IT IM PUTTIN 3.73GEARING IN MY REAREND TOO SO PLEASE BELIEVE BELIEVE PLEase IM BE FUCKIN UP THE GAS HOP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya 5.20s premium sportways feel funny like they about to fold over when turning...u got the cokers?


----------



## ROBERTO G

:|


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 09:52 PM~10172154
> *:|
> *


Que? whats with the face :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 11:01 PM~10172217
> *Que? whats with the face :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


no other smiley was goos at the moment :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 10:02 PM~10172227
> *no other smiley was goos at the moment  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

all of us want z's, what the hell lol


----------



## six trey impala

ya im either gonna go 72 spoke cross lace or 96 spoke color matching...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight boys im tried of waitin for shit to happen and for people. i just bought a manual for my car and shit so im gunna try to make somethin happen. fuck it wish me luck im gunna try to put my alt and fan back on . i dunno whats gunna happen but i will learn something good or bad.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10174264
> *aight boys im tried of waitin for shit to happen and for people. i just bought a manual for my car and shit so im gunna try to make somethin happen. fuck it wish me luck im gunna try to put my alt and fan back on . i dunno whats gunna happen but i will learn something good or bad.
> *


Good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10174264
> *aight boys im tried of waitin for shit to happen and for people. i just bought a manual for my car and shit so im gunna try to make somethin happen. fuck it wish me luck im gunna try to put my alt and fan back on . i dunno whats gunna happen but i will learn something good or bad.
> *


alternator is easy...just make sure u but the alternator belt on tight...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

so far it all good, wont be hookin the belts up for lil bit tho. i really dont know. the thermisat (spelling) housing is so rusted, i might just get another. if the studs arent rusted into the block. i hate 307s 

there is so much eletrical shit that we unplugged last year i cant remeber what goes where. i swear my last step dad was a fuckin jackass :uh: 

fuck i wanna scrap the 307 so bad, but im gunna ride it til i got the money for a 350


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 10:42 AM~10174792
> *so far it all good, wont be hookin the belts up for lil bit tho. i really dont know. the thermisat (spelling) housing is so rusted, i might just get another. if the studs arent rusted into the block. i hate 307s
> 
> there is so much eletrical shit that we unplugged last year i cant remeber what goes where. i swear my last step dad was a fuckin jackass :uh:
> 
> fuck i wanna scrap the 307 so bad, but im gunna ride it til i got the money for a 350
> *


Ya especially caddy's they have hella shit in the motor, thats why i like the older chevys there aint to much electrical shit too them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well gonna go rewash my car again :uh: cause yesterday the wind was blowing and dirt got everywhere. and after that i'm gonna install my dash pad :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 15 2008, 11:55 AM~10175187
> *well gonna go rewash my car again :uh: cause yesterday the wind was blowing and dirt got everywhere.  and after that i'm gonna install my dash pad :biggrin:
> *


coo u got a whole new dash pad or like the covers u buy at walmart?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 12:01 PM~10175208
> *coo u got a whole new dash pad or like the covers u buy at walmart?
> *


a pad from Original Parts Group :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 15 2008, 12:07 PM~10175236
> *a pad from Original Parts Group :biggrin:
> *


coo...they're tough to take out on 63s cause the big ass slow the windshield has and the screws underneath :uh: good luck have fun...oh ya what color is ur interior?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2008, 09:47 PM~10172115
> *ya 5.20s premium sportways feel funny like they about to fold over when turning...u got the cokers?
> *


well i got to left from my other car...there original premium sportways....guess ill just have to buy 2 more cokers....


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10174264
> *aight boys im tried of waitin for shit to happen and for people. i just bought a manual for my car and shit so im gunna try to make somethin happen. fuck it wish me luck im gunna try to put my alt and fan back on . i dunno whats gunna happen but i will learn something good or bad.
> *


if i can ever help u out man feel free to ask .....ima automotive service technician......(ima grease monkey mechanic.but paid alot of money to go to UTI so ima technician! :biggrin: ).....i got alldata at work a so i can get alot of diagrams,and anything else


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10175107
> *Ya especially caddy's they have hella shit in the motor, thats why i like the older chevys there aint to much electrical shit too them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahha lucky i hate all this electrical shit

man i wanna scrap the whole fuckin engine strat from scratch cuz this is just retarded. cadillac made some weird shit


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:37 PM~10175356
> *hahha lucky i hate all this electrical shit
> 
> man i wanna scrap the whole fuckin engine strat from scratch cuz this is just retarded. cadillac made some weird shit
> *


scrap it and get u a 350 in dat mug


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2008, 01:37 PM~10175353
> *if i can ever help u out man feel free to ask .....ima automotive service technician......(ima grease monkey mechanic.but paid alot of money to go to UTI so ima technician! :biggrin: ).....i got alldata at work a so i can get alot of diagrams,and anything else
> *


awe hel yeah good shit

i got a question then, i wanna swap the 307 for a 350 so what all do i have to change or worry about? from what i have reserched the 350 will fit my 700r4 tranny, but i dont know


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:41 PM~10175383
> *awe hel yeah good shit
> 
> i got a question then, i wanna swap the 307 for a 350 so what all do i have to change or worry about? from what i have reserched the 350 will fit my 700r4 tranny, but i dont know
> *


tranny wise should fit..........if u gona do it carburated shouldnt be much problem except the motor mounts might need to be swapped out......and is the 770r4 electrical or vaccum advanced???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2008, 01:45 PM~10175397
> *tranny wise should fit..........if u gona do it carburated shouldnt be much problem except the motor mounts might need to be swapped out......and is the 770r4 electrical or vaccum advanced???
> *


dunno about that
its a 700r4 outta a 87 cadillac brougham. yeah i know id have to get motor mounts for a 87 monte, but would i have to change anything like the radiator or computer?


----------



## six trey impala

ya ur gonna have to change the motor mounts...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:49 PM~10175413
> *dunno about that
> its a 700r4 outta a 87 cadillac brougham. yeah i know id have to get motor mounts for a 87 monte, but would i have to change anything like the radiator or computer?
> *


maybe the computer but i dont think u'd have to change the radiator...my car has a heavy duty chrysler radiator in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 01:51 PM~10175426
> *maybe the computer but i dont think u'd have to change the radiator...my car has a heavy duty chrysler radiator in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont even know what the computer is or where its at lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:54 PM~10175443
> *dont even know what the computer is or where its at lol
> *


i asked my dad and he says that he thinks they're behind the glove box...he's had hella coupes and fleetwoods :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 01:56 PM~10175453
> *i asked my dad and he says that he thinks they're behind the glove box...he's had hella coupes and fleetwoods :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  
good shit, too bad the end of april cant come quicker


----------



## six trey impala

whats in april? welfare check??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

almost 200 pages fools!!!!!!
it been a crazy ass ride


----------



## six trey impala

Yesir a fun ride!!! a LOWRIDE!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:00 PM~10175464
> *whats in april? welfare check??
> *


shit any kinda check sounds good right now :biggrin: 

my bday fool, then i can go get a job and be a whore for the rest of my life


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 01:02 PM~10175472
> *shit any kinda check sounds good right now :biggrin:
> 
> my bday fool, then i can go get a job and be a whore for the rest of my life
> *


ahhhh what day...so we can plan the bar mitzvah :biggrin: :biggrin: i need a job too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:05 PM~10175484
> *ahhhh what day...so we can plan the bar mitzvah :biggrin:  :biggrin: i need a job too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:  wtf is a mitzah??? you a jew???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 01:08 PM~10175499
> *:werd:   wtf is a mitzah??? you a jew???
> *


hahah naw i aint no jew im catholic...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:11 PM~10175510
> *hahah naw i aint no jew im catholic...
> *


im nothing :biggrin: , im lucky....well not lucky i have bad luck :angry: 


fuck it who care, should be puttin my bumper back on as soon as i get the filler trimmed


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 01:15 PM~10175525
> *im nothing :biggrin: , im lucky....well not lucky i have bad luck :angry:
> fuck it who care, should be puttin my bumper back on as soon as i get the filler trimmed
> *


ur athien? u dont believe in god?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:20 PM~10175554
> *ur athien? u dont believe in god?
> *


 dont believe in shit,not even the devil. im not religous nor do i care to be :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 01:23 PM~10175567
> *dont believe in shit,not even the devil. im not religous nor do i care to be :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN...
GOD REST YOUR HANDS ON THIS POOR SOUL GIVE HIM POWER AND STRENGTH AND WISDOM SO HE CAN FULFILL HIS DREAM OF ROLLING HIS CADDY ON 3 AND GIVE HIM THE KNOWLEDGE AND POWER TO TRIM THE REAR FILLERS...
AMEN..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2008, 02:27 PM~10175589
> *WELL THEN...
> GOD REST YOUR HANDS ON THIS POOR SOUL GIVE HIM POWER AND STRENGTH AND WISDOM SO HE CAN FULFILL HIS DREAM OF ROLLING HIS CADDY ON 3 AND GIVE HIM THE KNOWLEDGE AND POWER TO TRIM THE REAR FILLERS...
> AMEN..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G

RAGALAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tell me about uti, was it a good decision? did you learn shit? and where do you work?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2008, 12:54 PM~10175443
> *dont even know what the computer is or where its at lol
> *


Computer wise its up to u if u were to just put it carbarated u wouldn't even need a computer....just power and gas!!!!!!!! But if u wana do it fuel injection then yea u can get a stand alone obd2 computer system and wiring harness........(a aftermarket computer and harness).....and ur tranny should be vacuum advanced so it should go right in


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 15 2008, 06:16 PM~10176797
> *RAGALAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> tell me about uti, was it a good decision? did you learn shit?  and where do you work?
> *


It all depends on uand wat mentality u go in there with????? If u willing to learn and not a hardheaded wannabe knowitall then then there's plaenty of shit to learn.....and really if u already know about cars then it might seem as a waste of time cuz its mostly the basic shit and theorys of everything they teach but the electrical shit is wat they really focus on and that's the good part........really the best part is the oppurtunitys u can get from graduating there they have so many companies that look to get fresh students from there and having the uti name behind automatically gives u an edge on the typical of the street kid trying to get a job..............oh....and if u willing to pay 20-25 grand to go to school........lol


----------



## ROBERTO G

i already enrolled starting august 25 and i laready did all the fasfa shit. im just trying to see if its worth it because some peopl ethat went tell me one thing and other tell something different


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2008, 07:41 PM~10176918
> *It all depends on uand wat mentality u go in there with????? If u willing to learn and not a hardheaded wannabe knowitall then then there's plaenty of shit to learn.....and really if u already know about cars then it might seem as a waste of time cuz its mostly the basic shit and theorys of everything they teach but the electrical shit is wat they really focus on and that's the good part........really the best part is the oppurtunitys u can get from graduating there they have so many companies that look to get fresh students from there and having the uti name behind automatically gives u an edge on the typical of the street kid trying to get a job..............oh....and if u willing to pay 20-25 grand to go to school........lol
> *


im thinking about goin to the nascar uti over here in moorseville


----------



## siccmade

Whats the deal? So I'm buyin a digi cam soon to record the build up on the car. I'm bout to strip down the paint and pull the dash off and redo all that. Also got a 350 to drop in the ride as well. Whats everyone been up to?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

not much with me, puttin my shit back together....hopin i will be able to get it to start


----------



## ElMonte74'

Went cruising last night and it was a blast cause i haven't done in 2 weeks :uh: :biggrin:  :cheesy:   :0


----------



## six trey impala

coo cant wait to get mine rollin again...its nice outside but i've been coughing all night


----------



## six trey impala

last night we worked on my uncle's 62 impala and took his 66 impala SS out cruising...we couldnt put the stocks on it cause its got disc brakes on it...they're big ass brakes too...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2008, 11:23 AM~10180179
> *last night we worked on my uncle's 62 impala and took his 66 impala SS out cruising...we couldnt put the stocks on it cause its got disc brakes on it...they're big ass brakes too...
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 15 2008, 10:39 PM~10178117
> *
> i already enrolled starting august 25 and i laready did all the fasfa shit. im just trying to see if its worth it because some peopl ethat went tell me one thing and other tell something different
> *


Koo like I said man its all in wat u make of......half da kids there are lil rich spoiled kids who watched fast n furious and think they gona have the fasted car in the world or gona have there own biggest baddest shop in da world n shit....u just gota be realistic and willing to learn when u get there dats all......tel u the truth I slept thru the whole 2 years there man.....and never failed a class lol if u know the basics of cars then u good to go ..............but the job oppurtunities are endless upon graduation every major auto diesel oil rig cranes everything goes to that school........and to tell u the truth diesel is were its at man


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Feb 28 2008, 09:40 PM~10054454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi im Ethan im 17. this is my 63 impala ss. when my mom was in high school she had a white 63 four door then in 1975 when she graduated my grandparents traded her 4 door for this 63 impala after she got through driving it it sat for a very long time. for the past 2 years me and my grandpa have been workin on it tryin to get it back to its former glory and then some. so far ive put about 2 grand into it and dont regret any of it. this is one car that will stay in my family for as long as i live and hopefully after that. well just thought i would share that with you guys.
> *


Keep going bro..hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:21 PM~10180517
> *Koo like I said man its all in wat u make of......half da kids there are lil rich spoiled kids who watched fast n furious and think they gona have the fasted car in the world or gona have there own biggest baddest shop in da world n shit....u just gota be realistic and willing to learn when u  get there dats all......tel u the truth I slept thru the whole 2 years there man.....and never failed a class lol if u know the basics of cars then u good to go ..............but the job oppurtunities are endless upon graduation every major auto diesel oil rig cranes everything goes to that school........and to tell u the truth diesel is were its at man
> *


  

shit a spokesman from uti came and talked to us awhile back but didnt take me seriously cuz im a sophmore


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 16 2008, 01:31 PM~10180908
> *
> 
> shit a spokesman from uti came and talked to us awhile back but didnt take me seriously cuz im a sophmore
> *


Dats a surprics they mustve not wanted 20 extra thousand dollars lol.......I'm pretty sure once ur a senior they'll take u in........if dats wat u really wana do


----------



## six trey impala

it depends on the area ur in cause i know 3 guys that went to UTI and graduated but stayed here in town and it really didnt do any good for them...its better if you go to a bigger state with big cities like cali or something since there's lot of dealerships and lots of people driving new cars...


----------



## ROBERTO G

was thinking of going for diesel cuz they make more money but i decided to stay with auto mechanics since thats what i like. 

i bet you ballin right now ragalac


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 16 2008, 01:43 PM~10180983-->
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the area ur in cause i know 3 guys that went to UTI and graduated but stayed here in town and it really didnt do any good for them...its better if you go to a bigger state with big cities like cali or something since there's lot of dealerships and lots of people driving new cars...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea if ur ina small town it aint too good u gota go were the money at ya dig......kinda like the area I work in now mostly older wealthy people wit new cars that aint got shit to do but die or fix ther cars lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 01:45 PM~10180999
> *was thinking of going for diesel cuz they make more money but i decided to stay with auto mechanics since thats what i like.
> 
> i bet you ballin right now ragalac
> *


Yea the only problem wit auto is dat we have up and down seasons were shops get slow ya dig diesel is constant work year round pretty much......

And na I aint ballin still gota lot to learn and get faster then I'd be ballin.....but I aint complainin bout wat I'm making tho :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i might do diesel then

200 pages..... 

on the other hand im kinda sad, i scratched my woodgran dash board with my air cleaner when i put the air cleaner on my floorboard yesterday ...... nothing big but just disapointed me alil....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

the big 2-0-0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200 son, im doin this so i can get the first post on the 200 page :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200 fuck come on lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200 man!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200 dammiit :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 05:15 PM~10181731
> *sucka 200
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

200 you bitch


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn you dirty lil bastard 

o well!!!!!
200 pages boys


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 16 2008, 04:11 PM~10181701
> *200 son, im doin this so i can get the first post on the 200 page :biggrin:
> *


Bahahahahaha spoiled ur plan! Lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahahha yes he did
ay need yalls help, i took pics of the shit me and my ex step dad unpulgged back in november. now me and my new step dad dunno what they fuck the go to...
the ting im really worried about is the black box, we think it has something to do with vacum shit, whatever that is.....


















































and yes i have fat fingers


----------



## ElMonte74'

You got damn post whore :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

u need a caddy manuel!!! lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2008, 07:11 PM~10182420
> *u need a caddy manuel!!! lol
> *


got one, ive learned alot from it but it aint solely on my year...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

LESSON: " Every adversity, every failure & every heartache brings with it the seed of an equivelent or a greater benefit"


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10181931
> *hahahha yes he did
> ay need yalls help, i took pics of the shit me and my ex step dad unpulgged back in november. now me and my new step dad dunno what they fuck the go to...
> the ting im really worried about is the black box, we think it has something to do with vacum shit, whatever that is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i have fat fingers
> *


is everything original????i mean yall unplugged that stuff and dat was all or did yall unplug the shit and remove stuff afterwards or change things?????


----------



## six trey impala

go in the maintenence forum i know i spelled that wrong and ask for a wiring diagram for ur caddy... engine wiring diagram


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 01:04 PM~10188741
> *go in the maintenence forum i know i spelled that wrong and ask for a wiring diagram for ur caddy... engine wiring diagram
> *


give me a minute and ill try to post one when i get these cars in the shop done


----------



## six trey impala

see there ya go mikey all u had to do was ask


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2008, 01:54 PM~10188654
> *is everything original????i mean yall unplugged that stuff and dat was all or did yall unplug the shit and remove stuff afterwards or change things?????
> *


nope its all orignal.....thanks homie


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 01:51 PM~10189100
> *nope its all orignal.....thanks homie
> *


oh my bad 4got to ask wat year and motor ????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2008, 02:52 PM~10189107
> *oh my bad 4got to ask wat year and motor ????
> *


1987 cadillac brougham with the 307 olds 5.0 and 700r4 tranny


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 01:53 PM~10189113
> *1987 cadillac brougham with the 307 olds 5.0 and 700r4 tranny
> *


wat year olds is that motor out of cuz thats wat i really need to know


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2008, 02:55 PM~10189133
> *wat year olds is that motor out of cuz thats wat i really need to know
> *


1987....i dont think its been swaped...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 01:59 PM~10189167
> *1987....i dont think its been swaped...
> *


u sure its 87? check on the back of the block there will be some big numbers on it and give them to me i'll decode them really fast...they tell u the year make and a bunch of shit...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 03:12 PM~10189262
> *u sure its 87? check on the back of the block there will be some big numbers on it and give them to me i'll decode them really fast...they tell u the year make and a bunch of shit...
> *


says so on the title, i learned how to do the vin number thing but i didnt really do it yet. i'll check the number on the block too.... it should be on the drivers side under the cylinder hear


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 02:22 PM~10189305
> *says so on the title, i learned how to do the vin number thing but i didnt really do it yet. i'll check the number on the block too.... it should be on the drivers side under the cylinder hear
> *


i know the car is a 87 im jus saying cause some people drop different motors in cars,ya on the drivers side in the back towards the firewall...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 03:28 PM~10189343
> *i know the car is a 87 im jus saying cause some people drop different motors in cars,ya on the drivers side in the back towards the firewall...
> *


im positive that it is the stock engine, 307s were used up to the 90s caddys i think.. and the 5.7 engines


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 02:37 PM~10189415
> *im positive that it is the stock engine, 307s were used up to the 90s caddys i think.. and the 5.7 engines
> *


never know...my cousins 62 has a 327 from a 66 impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10189429
> *never know...my cousins 62 has a 327 from a 66 impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that means someone had the mechicanical skill to do that. i dont believe the old man or the old mans grand daughter had the skill or cash to do it... the original owner didnt have the need to. but my homie alex has a 88, it has the same shit as mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 02:44 PM~10189482
> *that means someone had the mechicanical skill to do that. i dont believe the old man or the old mans grand daughter had the skill or cash to do it... the original owner didnt have the need to. but my homie alex has a 88, it has the same shit as mine
> *


they could have had the money...and u never know if the og owner did...he could have blown the motor and went to gm if he had a warranty and got a replacement block...they do make those u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 03:46 PM~10189501
> *they could have had the money...and u never know if the og owner did...he could have blown the motor and went to gm if he had a warranty and got a replacement block...they do make those u know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dout that seriously that would have happened...lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 02:49 PM~10189519
> *i dout that seriously that would have happened...lol
> *


why wouldnt it happen??
we've had cars that have had warranty blocks in it but they're still matching numbers...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2008, 03:51 PM~10189535
> *why wouldnt it happen??
> we've had cars that have had warranty blocks in it but they're still matching numbers...
> *


hahahhahaha cuz man he wouldnt do it and if it wasnt the stock one if would look waaaaaaaaaaaay better


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 02:53 PM~10189553
> *hahahhahaha cuz man he wouldnt do it and if it wasnt the stock one if would look waaaaaaaaaaaay better
> *


what? it would look the same...u talking about cleaner? shit look at my motor...my motor was dirty and that one was a warranty 327 turbo fire block...that dont mean shit jus the person who has the car and how they maintain them


----------



## RAGALAC

THERE U GO MAN HOPEFULLY THAT CAN HELP YOU..........THE COMPONENT ONE TELLS U KINDA WERE EVERYTHING PLUGS INTO , AND MOST OF THE TIME THOS CONNECTORS WILL ONLY PLUG IN ONE WAY ITS HARD FOR THEM TO GO INTO DIFFERENT SENSORS.....AND THE VACUUM ONE IS EASY TO FOLLOW GIVE IT A TRY..........OH AND IT IS AN ORIGINAL 307 FOR THAT YEAR LAC :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

wuts up yung ridaz ne body here know bout on dash diagnostics for early 80s caddys. i was in a shop wit my caddy wit older mechanics and they said those caddys could show a bunch of stuff on the climate control shit. they said it could show like engine temp and all that and i wuz wunderin if ne one knows bout it.


----------



## whiteboy16

n one more thing how to i get a pic under my layitlow name.


----------



## six trey impala

if you scroll to the top...there should be a little icon thing that says my controls click on that then go to edit my avitar


----------



## siccmade

Hey rydas. This weekend begins the build up of my Grandprix since i got my truck running. Interior , body work and new motor bein dropped will happen for this ride.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 17 2008, 05:57 PM~10191099
> *Hey rydas. This weekend begins the build up of my  Grandprix since i got my truck running. Interior , body work and new motor bein dropped will happen for this ride.
> *


coo post pics


----------



## siccmade

I'm goin out this weekend to get a new digi cam. The car is pretty clean it self. The dash gots a crack and I'm gonna fiberglass it so it'll be fixed.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by siccmade_@Mar 17 2008, 06:01 PM~10191123
> *I'm goin out this weekend to get a new digi cam. The car is pretty clean it self. The dash gots a crack and I'm gonna fiberglass it so it'll be fixed.
> *


coo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks rag i owe you one homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 17 2008, 06:28 PM~10191320
> *thanks rag i owe you one homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 17 2008, 04:03 PM~10190150
> *wuts up yung ridaz ne body here know bout on dash diagnostics for early 80s caddys. i was in a shop wit my caddy wit older mechanics and they said those caddys could show a bunch of stuff on the climate control shit. they said it could show like engine temp and all that and i wuz wunderin if ne one knows bout it.
> *


if u turn the key on but leave the car off and push the off button for the climate and the heater button at the same time for a couple of seconds it ll go into diag. mode..........but to be real wit u it wont help much imo.............itll give u engin codes n shit like that but u gon need a manual to decode em


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10181931
> *hahahha yes he did
> ay need yalls help, i took pics of the shit me and my ex step dad unpulgged back in november. now me and my new step dad dunno what they fuck the go to...
> the ting im really worried about is the black box, we think it has something to do with vacum shit, whatever that is.....
> *


i cant help you there. the pics arnt really clear. its too close. back up and give a better pic at where it is on the motor. i cant tell if its on the driver or pass' side. but from what i know, the plugs should be color coded.


----------



## 919ryder

wassup bitches!!!!! damn it's been a minute since i been up in here... sorry i havent got pics yet but my cameras fuckin up so i gotta wit till i borrow my homies. anyway, what yall been up to?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 18 2008, 05:40 AM~10195457
> *wassup bitches!!!!! damn it's been a minute since i been up in here... sorry i havent got pics yet but my cameras fuckin up so i gotta wit till i borrow my homies. anyway, what yall been up to?
> *


 :0 Some one tracked out!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 18 2008, 05:40 AM~10195457
> *wassup bitches!!!!! damn it's been a minute since i been up in here... sorry i havent got pics yet but my cameras fuckin up so i gotta wit till i borrow my homies. anyway, what yall been up to?
> *


been chillaxin here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 17 2008, 10:05 PM~10193123
> *i cant help you there. the pics arnt really clear. its too close. back up and give a better pic at where it is on the motor. i cant tell if its on the driver or pass' side. but from what i know, the plugs should be color coded.
> *


i got ya  

wus up boys, i aint up to nothin but i aint go to school 2day lol.
heres the deal on the vacuum stuff..... most of the lines are cracked or gone which is something i didnt notice. but its all good cuz these little lines cant be that much


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 18 2008, 11:27 AM~10197277
> *i got ya
> 
> wus up boys, i aint up to nothin but i aint go to school 2day lol.
> heres the deal on the vacuum stuff..... most of the lines are cracked or gone which is something i didnt notice. but its all good cuz these little lines cant be that much
> *


NA THEY AINT SHIT REPLACE THEM ASAP CUZ THATLL CAUSE UR CAR TO RUN LIKE SHIT AND IF ITS A BIG ENOUGH LEAK ITLL MAKE IT TURN OFF AND IDLE FUNNY ALSO....................AND CHROME RATTLE CAN THEM HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2008, 12:44 PM~10197436
> *NA THEY AINT SHIT REPLACE THEM ASAP CUZ THATLL CAUSE UR CAR TO RUN LIKE SHIT AND IF ITS A BIG ENOUGH LEAK ITLL MAKE IT TURN OFF AND IDLE FUNNY ALSO....................AND CHROME RATTLE CAN THEM HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit my car aint ran since we took all the shit off it last year lol
chrome ran can them??? naw i'll be ok, im not gunna stay with this engine

after i get my caddy primered im savin up for a lil honda 35mpg beater


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 18 2008, 06:11 AM~10195514
> *:0 Some one tracked out!!!
> *


 :0 FUNDI WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2008, 03:15 PM~10198697
> *:0 FUNDI WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


fundi is my homeboy :biggrin: 
we took this infront of my old house, when i was in street dreamz. the white caddy is now in FL. and noel and his 79 are in va. and fundi is still fundi :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 18 2008, 02:25 PM~10198767
> *fundi is my homeboy :biggrin:
> we took this infront of my old house, when i was in street dreamz. the white caddy is now in FL. and noel and his 79 are in va. and fundi is still fundi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that white caddy was yours :biggrin: yeah and Fundi is cool dude i've known him since our days on LRM forums :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

nice grass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2008, 03:00 PM~10199010
> *nice grass
> *


out of the whole pic all you gotta say is good grass :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2008, 03:08 PM~10199063
> *out of the whole pic all you gotta say is good grass :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


nice mailbox????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahhahahahaha, shit i the white caddy was mine. that fucker got up and could smack the bumper like it was cool.

now i currently live across the street, at the house with the camero and the accord


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2008, 04:08 PM~10199063
> *out of the whole pic all you gotta say is good grass :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


dont expect much from a diehard chevy boy :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2008, 03:08 PM~10199063
> *out of the whole pic all you gotta say is good grass :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


thats a nice camaro in the background :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2008, 02:40 PM~10198860
> *:0 that white caddy was yours :biggrin: yeah and Fundi is cool dude i've known him since our days on LRM forums :biggrin:
> *


u made that sound like a long time ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

whos been in here the longest...
i've been on layitlow since i was 12 but under a different account...
47chevy :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahahahhahaha not really


----------



## six trey impala

i also used to get on my brothers old account back in the day...it was like capricehopper or out2serve u or something when i was a lil cruiser lol


----------



## six trey impala

HOW LONG HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS...
I've been into them since day 1 loved watching lowrider videos and play with lowrider models my first model car was a 63 impala that thing lasted a long ass time i still have it my dad used contact cement to put it together used to sleep with that and a 64 impala :biggrin: :biggrin: then riding in my dads cars were always really fun...at night if i were crying alot my dad would take me out cruising and i'd fall asleep in the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

double post


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahhahhaha

man i've liked lows for a long time but not enough to get one untill last year


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

spent like 2 hours just chillin sittin in my caddy, man its fuckin peaceful in there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10201189
> *spent like 2 hours just chillin sittin in my caddy, man its fuckin peaceful in there
> *


ya usually i go outside in the garage with the 63 if i got something on my mind or if im in a bad mood and play some oldies it relaxes me alot


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10201335
> *ya usually i go outside in the garage with the 63 if i got something on my mind or if im in a bad mood and play some oldies it relaxes me alot
> *


i do the same thing except with my ipod. and the cool thing is only one of my doors handles are attached, never but the other back on because the rust came back and i dont wannna take them off again. so i can lock the door an noones gettin in :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10201189
> *spent like 2 hours just chillin sittin in my caddy, man its fuckin peaceful in there
> *


i do that too.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I been on here since Dec 06 so 2 years :biggrin: . I been into lowriders since I was 7 the first one I saw were these high school kids S10s they chopped the top off one and and the other had a convert. top on it and always rolled 13s they where juiced but can't remember what it had and then I saw my dads homies 65' Impala that he had for awhile.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Yeah I always do that when somethings bothering me I just go outside and chill in my car blasting oldies and sitting there thinking :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 18 2008, 07:51 PM~10201386
> *i do the same thing except with my ipod. and the cool thing is only one of my doors handles are attached, never but the other back on because the rust came back and i dont wannna take them off again. so i can lock the door an noones gettin in :biggrin:
> *


haha :biggrin: all my door handles are on but the car is close to the wall so they cant get in on the other side... :biggrin: usually my dog chills with me in the garage and i clean up the chrome or find something to do to the car like vacuuming it...i always have my car clean :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the work partner...WEECHO!!hahah


----------



## ElMonte74'

lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahhahahaah 

fuck almost thrusday,we get friday off.... i wanna go back 2 sleep


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 19 2008, 03:32 AM~10203534
> *ahhahahaah
> 
> fuck almost thrusday,we get friday off.... i wanna go back 2 sleep
> *


thursdays our last day too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wuts up fellas. im feelin aight. bout to hop on the ps3 and start killin.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 19 2008, 12:12 PM~10206346
> *wuts up fellas. im feelin aight. bout to hop on the ps3 and start killin.
> *


slo down there killer :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 19 2008, 12:12 PM~10206346
> *wuts up fellas. im feelin aight. bout to hop on the ps3 and start killin.
> *


i'll punk u at call of duty 4 on the 360


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2008, 04:32 PM~10207871
> *i'll punk u at call of duty 4 on the 360
> *


fuck you and your 360 cuz :biggrin: 
playstation for life son


----------



## whiteboy16

ne body here still in high school?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

me, polo and dustin are


----------



## whiteboy16

which names are thoes and were u guys from


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10208452
> *which names are thoes and were u guys from
> *


my name is mike. polo is six trey, and dustin is 919 ryder
me and dustin are from nc but polo is from Washington(the state)


----------



## six trey impala

yup Im still in high school sophmore...i think we all are sophmores here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10210851
> *yup Im still in high school sophmore...i think we all are sophmores here
> *


x2 but a senior


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 19 2008, 09:04 PM~10211048
> *x2 but a senior
> *


ya except this old pedo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10211062
> *ya except this old pedo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que pedo :uh: I ain't Micheal Jackson


----------



## CaddyKid253

sup white boy. you got a car? pics?


----------



## 155/80/13

i just got out suckas!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 19 2008, 10:16 PM~10211745
> *i just got out suckas!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahhahaha
we gotta get more strict on the lessons fells


----------



## six trey impala

FUCK MAN HAVENT SLEPT AT ALL LAST NIGHT FUCKEN BEEN COUGHING ALL NIGHT...I BARELY FELL ASLEEP AT 5:05 and had to wake up at 7:00


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn man you couldn't take the dick outta your month even for 1 hour of sleep :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 20 2008, 11:49 AM~10215297
> *damn man I couldn't take the dick outta my mouth even for 1 hour of sleep it was that tasty :biggrin:
> *


damn foo u always talking about gay shit...always bringing up shit about dicks or male porn u got some problems on ur hands :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2008, 03:06 PM~10216532
> *damn foo u always talking about gay shit...always bringing up shit about dicks or male porn u got some problems on ur hands :uh:
> *


EWWWW!!! ***** YOU GAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup boys, this topic really moves! MORE MEMBERS JOINING EVERYDAY. anyway, i got something really good up my sleeve, the 98 TC engine isn't going in the TC anymore imma just put the right one in, sellin the 98 engine and tranny etc. :0 any body know anybody needin one? (especially you Mike since ur in NC) got the tranny, engine, and everything else from under the hood of a 98-? TC (literally everything for the engine is there) uffin: radiator, fan, all the wires, fuses, hoses, coolant containers, everything from under the hood!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2008, 04:06 PM~10216532
> *damn foo u always talking about gay shit...always bringing up shit about dicks or male porn u got some problems on ur hands :uh:
> *


your the one that takes it up the ass bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
calm down buddy ahahhahahaha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit dustin, dunno if that engine would fit...


----------



## 919ryder

i was just askin if u knew any body that needed one around NC talk to some of the homies from SD


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 20 2008, 06:23 PM~10217421
> *i was just askin if u knew any body that needed one around NC talk to some of the homies from SD
> *


hmmmm, i'll call alex up tomorrow. i got you man


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 20 2008, 07:38 PM~10217514
> *hmmmm, i'll call alex up tomorrow. i got you man
> *


thanks man, make sure to tell him i got everything  price is $2,000 OBO trynna get atleast $1,500 (u know it's worth it) incase u didn't know it came outta the purple linc from our club :biggrin: oh yeeeeeah :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 20 2008, 06:43 PM~10217547
> *thanks man, make sure to tell him i got everything  price is $2,000 OBO trynna get atleast $1,500 (u know it's worth it) incase u didn't know it came outta the purple linc from our club :biggrin: oh yeeeeeah :0
> *


pruple reign???? thats cool, i'll try but the only TC i saw when i was in SD was that blue one.


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 19 2008, 11:04 PM~10211608
> *sup white boy. you got a car? pics?
> *


ya i got a car 83 coupe de ville im just doin it up basic tho. nah no pics yet, all money in car, no camera yet, till i done for the mean time. its hard workin for shit money


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 20 2008, 09:44 PM~10218980
> *ya i got a car 83 coupe de ville im just doin it up basic tho. nah no pics yet, all money in car, no camera yet, till i done for the mean time. its hard workin for shit money
> *


cool what color is it?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## six trey impala

manana i dont have school hahah gonna try to work on my motor


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2008, 10:55 PM~10219084
> *manana i dont have school hahah gonna try to work on my motor
> *


i gunna sleep :cheesy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10219084
> *manana i dont have school hahah gonna try to work on my motor
> *


I'm gonna put the new pad in but thinking of covering it in velvet


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

its friday, just chillin today. gunna go play bball at the gym even tho i suck.


----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man if i didnt have my caddy id get a guitar and learn to play it


----------



## ElMonte74'

cleaned the monte today and fixed my windsheild wiper today cause it was rubbing up againt my stainless strip so I banged it in with a hammer and now its all good


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2008, 10:52 PM~10219044
> *cool what color is it?
> *


its bronze OE paint super clean 72000 miles 4100 but runs good.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 21 2008, 05:01 PM~10225088
> *its bronze OE paint super clean 72000 miles 4100 but runs good.
> *


coo cant wait to see it...


----------



## whiteboy16

ne body got a deal on a digi camera i need one bad... :yessad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10225234
> *ne body got a deal on a digi camera i need one bad... :yessad:
> *


check in the other classifieds on here they're always forsale...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

back ttt 
i know you fools listen to oldies alot, but what about jimi hendrix or bob marely????


----------



## ElMonte74'

I like listening to Jimi all the time. Bob Marley not so much. Do like listening to rock my favorites and any others that I can't rememver

Jimmy Ray Vaughn-Pride and Joy ( he was a member of Lynard Skynard may he RIP)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hIpIsM4KTLc&feature=related

ZZ Top-Sharp Dressed Man & GImme all you lovin' (the reason is for the cars when i was little)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fW_QCRGvT-g
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xSLa08J6rv4

Lynard Skynard-Free Bird
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hDpf0hyGVI8

Santana ft Eric Clapton-Jingo Live
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs

CCR-Fortunate Son
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA

CREAM-Sunshine of your love (listen to it just because of Eric Clapton)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FI8SUc2SV4k&feature=related

Dave Clark 5-Glad all over
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ay0hGz7DFPI

More to come :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Alright since next week is Spring break I'm gonna really get my ass in gear and put some work in on the monte


----------



## six trey impala

sanded down my skirts today getting them ready to be repainted


----------



## whiteboy16

do a lota ppl from ur guyz schools got lolo's or u guys kinda the outsiders. cuz at my school u never see em


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10227575
> *do a lota ppl from ur guyz schools got lolo's or u guys kinda the outsiders. cuz at my school u never see em
> *


theres like 2 at my school not including me that i know of...theres a purple regal with pumps looks pretty clean except for the white undercarriage but still a nice car also theres a purple 79 monte


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10227246
> *I like listening to Jimi all the time.  Bob Marley not so much.  Do like listening to rock my favorites and any others that I can't rememver
> 
> Jimmy Ray Vaughn-Pride and Joy ( he was a member of Lynard Skynard may he RIP)
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hIpIsM4KTLc&feature=related
> 
> ZZ Top-Sharp Dressed Man & GImme all you lovin' (the reason is for the cars when i was little)
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fW_QCRGvT-g
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xSLa08J6rv4
> 
> Lynard Skynard-Free Bird
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hDpf0hyGVI8
> 
> Santana ft Eric Clapton-Jingo Live
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pAf3gqdCrDs
> 
> CCR-Fortunate Son
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA
> 
> CREAM-Sunshine of your love (listen to it just because of Eric Clapton)
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FI8SUc2SV4k&feature=related
> 
> Dave Clark 5-Glad all over
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ay0hGz7DFPI
> 
> More to come :biggrin:
> *


man i know who SRV is :biggrin: the blues is the shit, have you heard his cover of little wing??? that shit is awesome


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 22 2008, 01:31 AM~10227575
> *do a lota ppl from ur guyz schools got lolo's or u guys kinda the outsiders. cuz at my school u never see em
> *


besides me there is one with a 3-pumped tracker that nice as fuck.


----------



## six trey impala

threw the wheels on the elco...
u guys wanna buy it?


----------



## 155/80/13

any more pics? what year is it how much


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 22 2008, 09:51 AM~10228976
> *besides me there is one with a 3-pumped tracker that nice as fuck.
> *


HA MY HOMIE DOWN HERE GOT A BLUE TRACKER DAM THING GETS SO MUCH ATTENTION I GUESS CUZ ITS SO SMALL AND WE ALWAYS MAKING FUN OF IT BUT HIS SHIT SEEMS TO ALWAYS COME OUT IN THE MAGAZINES N SHIT SO HES PROUD OF IT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2008, 02:51 PM~10230095
> *HA MY HOMIE DOWN HERE GOT A BLUE TRACKER DAM THING GETS SO MUCH ATTENTION I GUESS CUZ ITS SO SMALL AND WE ALWAYS MAKING FUN OF IT BUT HIS SHIT SEEMS TO ALWAYS COME OUT IN THE MAGAZINES N SHIT SO HES PROUD OF IT
> *


this one is nice as hell, i would love to buy it if i had the money but he broke a ball joint and doesnt know what to do so he is waitin for his dad to come home from iraq. his dad has a nice cutlass with a mural on it and a 64 imp that i had will hop its ass off


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn polo your dads selling the elco. i'll buy the wheels :biggrin: . and for the caddy owners theres one for sale here he's asking 800 its white with all gold roadster wheels and thinking of buying it but the left tail light is busted, center where the stereo goes is torn apart and don't know if it runs but not sure heres the pics of it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 11:50 AM~10229539
> *any more pics? what year is it how much
> *


85 and asking 2700 i'll try to get more pics of it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 04:52 PM~10230504
> *Damn polo your dads selling the elco.  i'll buy the wheels :biggrin: .  and for the caddy owners theres one for sale here he's asking 800 its white with all gold roadster wheels and thinking of buying it but the left tail light is busted, center where the stereo goes is torn apart and don't know if it runs but not sure heres the pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :cheesy:


----------



## SHADY64

wut up!!!!!!!! i gotta 63 just got patterned out!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10231399
> *wut up!!!!!!!!  i gotta 63 just got patterned out!!!!!!!!
> *


post pics homie


----------



## whiteboy16

hey ne body know were to get the wheel chips w/ the caddy sign in it? the undercarriage looks bad in white on that regal u were talkin bout six trey?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10231949
> *hey ne body know were to get the wheel chips w/ the caddy sign in it? the undercarriage looks bad in white on that regal u were talkin bout six trey?
> *


i dont really like white undercarriage i'd rather do it black white shows all the dirt and shit...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 22 2008, 05:16 PM~10230907
> *damn :cheesy:
> *


I know thats what I said :biggrin: . oh got most of my dash taken apart but having trouble taking on little bolt out :uh: . and appartently my dad thinks i'm still the little kid who takes stuff apart and never puts it back together cause he wants me to take to someone to do it for me :angry: :uh: .

heres a couple pics

heres how it looks









and the dash taken apart


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah im kinda that lil kid now lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10232604
> *yeah im kinda that lil kid now lol
> *


 :0 Don't be just do something. I'm doing my shit with out help or money :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 11:31 PM~10232612
> *:0 Don't be just do something.  I'm doing my shit with out help or money :biggrin:
> *


i gotta wait for both....lol
door handles and door panels are off, im kinda worried about puyttin them back on. i might be gettin the lac primered so i figured id just leave them off.. so im waitin for my step dad place to do it, and money


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10232338
> *I know thats what I said :biggrin: .  oh got most of my dash taken apart but having trouble taking on little bolt out :uh: .  and appartently my dad thinks i'm still the little kid who takes stuff apart and never puts it back together cause he wants me to take to someone to do it for me :angry:  :uh: .
> 
> heres a couple pics
> 
> heres how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the dash taken apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beto, you SURE the dash pad you bought is a direct replacement for your dash?? Or what exactly do you plan on doing?? 


Oh yah and I'm Juan. 18 and umm, I don't really post that much at all but since I'm at it, this is my 1979 Monte Carlo Landau. Mostly original for now, bought it a year ago off ebay, for the winning bid of $305.00.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 22 2008, 10:46 PM~10232700
> *Beto, you SURE the dash pad you bought is a direct replacement for your dash?? Or what exactly do you plan on doing??
> *


It's a replacement for a 73 Monte Carlo but there still the same dashes only the 74's had a little crest in the dash in the lower right side of the dash. My plans are to take out the old dash and put the pad on it but before doing that I am going to cut out a hole for the crest  trust me I know what i'm doing


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10232782
> *It's a replacement for a 73 Monte Carlo but there still the same dashes only the 74's had a little crest in the dash in the lower right side of the dash.  My plans are to take out the old dash and put the pad on it but before doing that I am going to cut out a hole for the crest  trust me I know what i'm doing
> *


So your going to put the pad over the dash?, hey don't take it the wrong way man, just lookin out for ya! Sorry man I wouldn't know anything about cracked dashes!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 22 2008, 11:06 PM~10232810
> *So your going to put the pad over the dash?, hey don't take it the wrong way man, just lookin out for ya! Sorry man I wouldn't know anything about cracked dashes!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah. I know :angry: :biggrin: . yeah man thanks. and you know what thats the same color i painted my dash to cause i couldn't find a darker color :cheesy: .


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10232818
> *yeah.  I know :angry:  :biggrin: .  yeah man thanks.  and you know what thats the same color i painted my dash to cause i couldn't find a darker color :cheesy: .
> *


Hmm, don't trip fool, trust me there's a few cracks underneath that cover. So what do you think Beto. Fix it or sell it? For a while now I've been feeling like I'm beginning to get too old for my car, like I need to move on to something older, like an Impala. My Monte is no Impala, I know If I sell it I'd regret it. :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 22 2008, 11:14 PM~10232869
> *Hmm, don't trip fool, trust me there's a few cracks underneath that cover. So what do you think Beto. Fix it or sell it? For a while now I've been feeling like I'm beginning to get too old for my car, like I need to move on to something older, like an Impala. My Monte is no Impala, I know If I sell it I'd regret it. :happysad:
> *


thats a thoughy. I would fix it cause it has some potential(spell check) But if you could find a decent impala then go for it I know I would but i'm emotionally attached to my monte :biggrin: . I regret selling my 72' Elco every single day


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2008, 10:25 PM~10232952
> *thats a thoughy.  I would fix it cause it has some potential(spell check) But if you could find a decent impala then go for it I know I would but i'm emotionally attached to my monte :biggrin: .  I regret selling my 72' Elco every single day
> *


I feel the same way, I'm attached to mine also. But c'mon I'm broke and I'm sure you know how that feels. Trying to fix up a car your way on a poor mans budget :angry: Fuck it either I fix it up or it's gonna rot in my backyard


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 22 2008, 11:28 PM~10232982
> *I feel the same way, I'm attached to mine also. But c'mon I'm broke and I'm sure you know how that feels. Trying to fix up a car your way on a poor mans budget :angry: Fuck it either I fix it up or it's gonna rot in my backyard
> *


:yessad: when ever you do something that gets you some cash save it and use a little of it for gas then just keep saving it till you have enough to do something to it thats how i do it  and recycling aluminum cans also works :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn wicked that monte looks clean its even got the console shifter...i wouldnt mind a monte...fix it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man that shit was funny as fuck last night, LIL off topic crew on cod4 for ps3. shit i was fucken rollin :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

happy easter


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

not religous but happy easter fuckers


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: Tried to work on my car but it started snowing and was fucking cold as hell  :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## CaddyKid253

thats right! im sittin on 6's.... no, not 26's... just 6's lol


----------



## SHADY64

boutta post some pics of my trey later.the club dont want me postin new pics of the patterns till the San bernadino show but ima give y'all a little sample aight!
:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10239262
> *boutta post some pics of my trey later.the club dont want me postin new pics of the patterns till the San bernadino show but ima give y'all a little sample aight!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHADY64

all taped up and ready to go!!!


----------



## SHADY64

so were u guys from???anyone from SD??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 23 2008, 10:32 PM~10239334
> *so were u guys from???anyone from SD??
> *


Clovis, New Mexico and that 63' is clean can't wait to see it with the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 23 2008, 09:44 AM~10234226
> *damn wicked that monte looks clean its even got the console shifter...i wouldnt mind a monte...fix it up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


waddup homie, cleaned up the 63 this weekend and took it for a spin. shure did feel good after 3 months of not cruisin. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

im from washington.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10239387
> *waddup homie, cleaned up the 63 this weekend and took it for a spin. shure did feel good after 3 months of not cruisin. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 tomorrow should clear up and then get the dash out  

(I know the front is bigger than the other)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10239387
> *waddup homie, cleaned up the 63 this weekend and took it for a spin. shure did feel good after 3 months of not cruisin. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to have the feeling again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 23 2008, 11:19 PM~10239233
> *thats right! im sittin on 6's.... no, not 26's... just 6's lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ahahhahahahahhahaha, caddy looks good


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10239292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all taped up and ready to go!!!
> *


that fucken trey is clean :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ok yesterday was fuckin crazy. i got paid 20 bucks to eat a half a spoon of dave's insanity hot sauce..........it was soooooooooooo fuckin hot i was about to fuckin cry. after downing ahole picther of water and half a gallon of milk, bread and tomatos,and chocolate i got sick and had to throw all that shit up. i was so fuckin close to cryin, that shit was so bad it made my eyes water like a bitch and burn my mouth like a mother fuckers. i wil never to that again, now its gunna hurt when i shit. but thats not there wierest part, that fucken sauce gave me the weirest dreams i have ever had....... i would have gone to prison for some of that shit in the dream. holy fuckin shit...........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 24 2008, 08:30 AM~10241008
> *ok yesterday was fuckin crazy. i got paid 20 bucks to eat a half a spoon of dave's insanity hot sauce..........it was soooooooooooo fuckin hot i was about to fuckin cry. after downing ahole picther of water and half a gallon of milk, bread and tomatos,and chocolate i got sick and had to throw all that shit up. i was so fuckin close to cryin, that shit was so bad it made my eyes water like a bitch and burn my mouth like a mother fuckers. i wil never to that again, now its gunna hurt when i shit. but thats not there wierest part, that fucken sauce gave me the weirest dreams i have ever had....... i would have gone to prison for some of that shit in the dream. holy fuckin shit...........
> *


hno: :biggrin: Going outside to finish my dash


----------



## 919ryder

sup people, yo mike u find anybody that wants that engine???


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 24 2008, 09:30 AM~10241008
> *ok yesterday was fuckin crazy. i got paid 20 bucks to eat a half a spoon of dave's insanity hot sauce..........it was soooooooooooo fuckin hot i was about to fuckin cry. after downing ahole picther of water and half a gallon of milk, bread and tomatos,and chocolate i got sick and had to throw all that shit up. i was so fuckin close to cryin, that shit was so bad it made my eyes water like a bitch and burn my mouth like a mother fuckers. i wil never to that again, now its gunna hurt when i shit. but thats not there wierest part, that fucken sauce gave me the weirest dreams i have ever had....... i would have gone to prison for some of that shit in the dream. holy fuckin shit...........
> *


man i had that it aint that bad, try a hot sauce called Backdraft. i wuz at werk a few months ago (pizzeria/bar) and they gave me ten bucks to drink a shot glass of it, after tryin to play it off like it didnt burn for 5 min i ran to the parking lot and threw up and then it burned ten times worse. 2 hr later i wuz on the shitter for like 50 min.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Got the dash in :biggrin: and man does it look good


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres some pics of it  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

its just a pad that goes on top?? i thought u were replacing the whole thing


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2008, 12:59 PM~10243353
> *its just a pad that goes on top?? i thought u were replacing the whole thing
> *


Me too. Tha's why I was like hno: He's gonna fuck it up!! :cheesy: 

It looks good though.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: thanks juan. yeah it was just a pad I thought it was a complete dash replacement when i bought but it wasn't but at least it looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2008, 02:36 PM~10243653
> *:biggrin: thanks juan.  yeah it was just a pad I thought it was a complete dash replacement when i bought but it wasn't but at least it looks good
> *


dye it so i matches the rest of the dash


----------



## Donny Biggs

hey guys I am kinda new to this lifestyle... My name is Aaron but my homies call me Donny Biggs... I am currently working on my second Lowrider a 1964 2 dr. hardtop Impala... had it for about three years and this year got it to a great running condition... 
I like the group of guys and gals on this site. :thumbsup: 

I cant wait to update my profile and post my pics... :biggrin: 

Biggs :wave:


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 02:06 PM~10243905
> *hey guys I am kinda new to this lifestyle... My name is Aaron but my homies call me Donny Biggs...  I am currently working on my second Lowrider  a 1964 2 dr. hardtop Impala... had it for about three years and this year got it to a great running condition...
> I like the group of guys and gals on this site.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I cant wait to update my profile and post my pics...  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs  :wave:
> *


cool cool aight.yea i just joined this thread too.its cool.yea everyone calles me shady.


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 24 2008, 03:22 PM~10244001
> *cool cool aight.yea i just joined this thread too.its cool.yea everyone calles me shady.
> *


Hey Shady its nice to meet ya.. I just want to find some more cruise spots and maybe attend a show or two this month.. I am always out crusing Bristol every Sunday,  but i want MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 24 2008, 03:22 PM~10244001
> *cool cool aight.yea i just joined this thread too.its cool.yea everyone calles me shady.
> *



Hey Shady its nice to meet ya.. I just want to find some more cruise spots and maybe attend a show or two this month.. I am always out crusing Bristol every Sunday,  but i want MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

Hey Shady its nice to meet ya.. I just want to find some more cruise spots and maybe attend a show or two this month.. I am always out crusing Bristol every Sunday,  but i want MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 24 2008, 10:27 AM~10241337
> *sup people, yo mike u find anybody that wants that engine???
> *


i left a message for alex but i aint talked to him yet, but i'll keep tryin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2008, 02:42 PM~10243696
> *dye it so i matches the rest of the dash
> *


IDK I kinda like it the way it is  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 04:06 PM~10243905
> *hey guys I am kinda new to this lifestyle... My name is Aaron but my homies call me Donny Biggs...  I am currently working on my second Lowrider  a 1964 2 dr. hardtop Impala... had it for about three years and this year got it to a great running condition...
> I like the group of guys and gals on this site.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I cant wait to update my profile and post my pics...  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs  :wave:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

primered my skirts again and shaved them so my wheels dont rub...im gonna paint them manana...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10247215
> *primered my skirts again and shaved them so my wheels dont rub...im gonna paint them manana...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2008, 09:37 PM~10247215
> *primered my skirts again and shaved them so my wheels dont rub...im gonna paint them manana...
> *


dont forget progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 04:06 PM~10243905
> *hey guys I am kinda new to this lifestyle... My name is Aaron but my homies call me Donny Biggs...  I am currently working on my second Lowrider  a 1964 2 dr. hardtop Impala... had it for about three years and this year got it to a great running condition...
> I like the group of guys and gals on this site.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I cant wait to update my profile and post my pics...  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs  :wave:
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SHADY64

6 trey comin up!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10247414
> *dont forget progress pics :biggrin:
> *


i'll get some tomorrow im gonna pull the car out and wash it again...and throw them on...


----------



## six trey impala

u puttin a booty kit on it?


----------



## six trey impala

trade u my SS for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

trade u my SS for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 03:06 PM~10243905
> *hey guys I am kinda new to this lifestyle... My name is Aaron but my homies call me Donny Biggs...  I am currently working on my second Lowrider  a 1964 2 dr. hardtop Impala... had it for about three years and this year got it to a great running condition...
> I like the group of guys and gals on this site.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I cant wait to update my profile and post my pics...  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs  :wave:
> *


what up donny...my names Vidal but most people call me by my last name POLO you should post pics of your 64...  

www.photobucket.com


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10247672
> *trade u my SS for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit it is an ss.


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10247440
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


I will set up a Photobucket page for the pics but they are also up on my myspace page... I have to wait a month to update my profile as well..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10248007
> *shit it is an ss.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i know i can see the rainbow tape...i was jus messin i wouldnt trade my car for something already built with someone elses touch nice car


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10244931
> *i left a message for alex but i aint talked to him yet, but i'll keep tryin
> *


yeah, tell'em to ask around for me....and damn i didn't even know Daves insanity sauce was still around, my dad almost killed somebody w/ that shit years back :0 one of his friends at work thought he was all big and bad then my dad dared him to drink a cap full of it....that fucker almost had a heart attack :biggrin: i think they made it a lil hotter back then too??


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

Q-VO FIRST LESSON , WE ALL HAVE JEFITA,S AN TIA, CARNALAS , AN HOMEGIRL,S AN WE DONT CALL THEM BITCHES , AS TO THE QOUTE ON THE BOTTOM OF YOUR LOG IN , BECAUSE MY SISTER STARTED HER OWN GIRL,S CAR CLUB AN SHE AIN,T AFRAID TO HIT THEM SWITCHES 4 PUMP SHOWTIME ON A 87 REGAL , TOTALLY RE DONE , AN I BEEN IN VOLVED IN THE GAME A LONG TIME , MY PARENTS HAD LOLO AN MY AUNT S , UNCLE,S AN NOW MY SON HAS HIS LOW RIDER BIKE , BUT MY X COULDNT HANDLE THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLES SHE BOUNCED BUT WE STILL RIDING , SO MY ADVICED TO YOU IS LOOK AN LEARN HOW EVERTHING OPERATES WHAT KIND OF RIDE YOUR LOKKING FOR SHIT I LIKE HELPING ANY ONE THAT WANT TO GET IN THE GAME SO HIT ME UP FOR SOME ADVICE I GOT ALOT OF STORY,S TO TELL ,YOUR HOMIE ,JIMY ,V


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Mar 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10250707
> *Q-VO FIRST LESSON , WE ALL HAVE JEFITA,S AN TIA, CARNALAS , AN HOMEGIRL,S AN WE DONT CALL THEM BITCHES , AS TO THE QOUTE ON THE BOTTOM  OF YOUR LOG IN , BECAUSE MY SISTER STARTED HER OWN GIRL,S CAR CLUB AN SHE AIN,T AFRAID TO HIT THEM SWITCHES 4 PUMP SHOWTIME ON A 87 REGAL , TOTALLY RE DONE , AN I BEEN IN VOLVED IN THE GAME A LONG TIME , MY PARENTS HAD LOLO AN MY AUNT S , UNCLE,S AN NOW MY SON HAS HIS LOW RIDER BIKE , BUT MY X COULDNT HANDLE THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLES SHE BOUNCED BUT WE STILL RIDING , SO MY ADVICED TO YOU IS LOOK AN LEARN HOW EVERTHING OPERATES WHAT KIND OF RIDE YOUR LOKKING FOR SHIT I LIKE HELPING ANY ONE THAT WANT TO GET IN THE GAME SO HIT ME UP FOR SOME ADVICE I GOT ALOT OF STORY,S TO TELL ,YOUR HOMIE ,JIMY ,V
> *


Thats real.. I have some respect for anyone who decides to take the time and energy into building a lowrider. It is one of the most involved lifestyles you can have. We all need to help each other and always call the women ladies and not bitches.. they are as much involved in this game as much as we are. So I consider this a second family to me. Thats how I treat this game..  

Make sure you look at everything before you buy a lowrider, makes, models, years, and find one you like then find someone who has traveled down that path with the ride that you wanted... to look out for things that you would miss.. such as typical install problems and body rot, and problem parts, and even issues with replacement parts.. so theres always a lot to learn.. I am still learning everyday.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 25 2008, 06:29 AM~10249560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i know i can see the rainbow tape...i was jus messin i wouldnt trade my car for something already built with someone elses touch nice car
> *


rainbow tape!!!lol.yea thanks.shit ima post pics of how it used to be.shit was ugly!!!!


----------



## SHADY64

:uh: any 1 going to the san bernadino show???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 25 2008, 03:56 PM~10253349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  any 1 going to the san bernadino show???
> *


dont look ugly to me...looks like it needed to be cleaned and a rear cove and bumper and would have been roll able
how much u pay for it?


----------



## six trey impala

what up ian


----------



## ElMonte74'

What up everyone been out enjoying the nice spring day today :biggrin: . Donny that 63 looks clean with them patterns. 

So today went to go wash my carand saw the nicest car ever made  . It was a 1958 Chevy Biscayne 4 dr.( I know its not a impala but who cares the 58's are rare cars) and man was it beautiful it had a brand new paint job on it and only needs the interior redone and he's selling it for 6 grand all orginal with the straight 6 standard tranny and straight pipes heres some pics of it. And you know I thought for it being a 58 it would be this car the size of a oceanliner but there kinda little there about the size of a 61 impala :biggrin: .


































and took a new pic with the monte and my homies truck :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

nice 58 those cars arent really all that big the 63 is 10 inches longer then the 58 damn boat
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 25 2008, 05:48 PM~10254277
> *nice 58 those cars arent really all that big the 63 is 10 inches longer then the 58 damn boat
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yeah I was expecting it to be a big ass boat boat but its a canoe(or how ever you spell it) compared to the rest of GMs that came after it :biggrin: . yeah its a really nice car sounds great with that straight 6. the guy thats selling it said that he only brings it out when ever the weathers nice and the reason he's selling it is because of how tight is now a days.


----------



## six trey impala

finished painting my skirts they're still drying i painted them at like 5 i also did my rear shocks and front drums...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 25 2008, 10:47 AM~10250348
> *yeah, tell'em to ask around for me....and damn i didn't even know Daves insanity sauce was still around, my dad almost killed somebody w/ that shit years back :0 one of his friends at work thought he was all big and bad then my dad dared him to drink a cap full of it....that fucker almost had a heart attack :biggrin: i think they made it a lil hotter back then too??
> *


ahahhahahaha i made 20 bucks outta it. its still around and hot as fuck.........shit gave me weird ass dream, i cant stand spiciy food no more eitherl lol

yall been busy, all these new people lol. had a good day .........
lesson leaned:
Your not a man until somethinh happens to make you a man...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 26 2008, 05:16 AM~10257853
> *ahahhahahaha i made 20 bucks outta it. its still around and hot as fuck.........shit gave me weird ass dream, i cant stand spiciy food no more eitherl lol
> 
> yall been busy, all these new people lol. had a good day .........
> lesson leaned:
> Your not a man until somethinh happens to make you a man...
> *


good lesson, well as far as the ride goes, this weekend imma start sanding it down, then next week is spring break so hopefully it'll be sanded sometimes next week ( i figured i better start doin somethin while i'm waiting to sell this engine ) also got my permit on monday :biggrin: i don't see how anyone can fell that test...shit is easy as fuck!!


----------



## six trey impala

2 Members: six trey impala, *919ryder*


:0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10258346
> *good lesson, well as far as the ride goes, this weekend imma start sanding it down, then next week is spring break so hopefully it'll be sanded sometimes next week ( i figured i better start doin somethin while i'm waiting to sell this engine ) also got my permit on monday :biggrin: i don't see how anyone can fell that test...shit is easy as fuck!!
> *


aw you suck your lucky lol


----------



## E

new page


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 25 2008, 03:18 PM~10253532
> *dont look ugly to me...looks like it needed to be cleaned and a rear cove and bumper and would have been roll able
> how much u pay for it?
> *


I PAYED 16,OOO AND GAVE THE GUY AN EL CAMINO.


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10260583
> *aw you suck your lucky lol
> *


im gettin mine tomarrow! :biggrin: shit cant wait!


----------



## six trey impala

Im gonna be taking drivers ed next month!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 26 2008, 03:20 PM~10261883
> *I PAYED 16,OOO AND GAVE THE GUY AN EL CAMINO.
> *


damn and ur 15...must be doing alot of yard work to get that money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol how the fuck did he make 16k????? holy shit


----------



## six trey impala

hahaha


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yall might not see me on for awhile cuz im about to get in alil trouble. having more than usual problems in math so im probably failing and i keep skipping out on my HW cuz i keep forgeting how to do it. its a mental thing cuz i can ask a teacher a question then get andand when the teacher goes away my head goes to shit and i foget everything then i just start day dreaming or sleep :uh:


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 02:47 PM~10262086
> *damn and ur 15...must be doing alot of yard work to get that money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw its cuz my dad had got me a camero-72 but i saw this lo lo so i was like shit thats nice and we sold it and bought a 63.i needa get a job,thats wut i needa do.


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 26 2008, 06:40 PM~10263878
> *lol how the fuck did he make 16k????? holy shit
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10264002
> *pssss naw its was preety much like a gift.u know! :biggrin:
> *


You got a gift coming up your ass right now Shady. Your Done. What the fuck r u doing???


----------



## SHADY64

wtf!!!!??


----------



## SHADY64

>


----------



## whiteboy16

i wish i could get a 16k gift...


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10264013
> *You got a gift coming up your ass right now Shady.    Your Done.    What the fuck r u doing???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whiteboy16

hey big rich if im putting 12" cylinders on my caddy am i gunna have to do anything with the driveshaft?


----------



## whiteboy16

hey big rich if im putting 12" cylinders on my caddy am i gunna have to do anything with the driveshaft?


----------



## whiteboy16

hey big rich if im putting 12" cylinders on my caddy am i gunna have to do anything with the driveshaft?


----------



## six trey impala

:roflmao: :roflmao: did someone get in trouble?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 07:22 PM~10264227
> *hey big rich if im putting 12" cylinders on my caddy am i gunna have to do anything with the driveshaft?
> *


only if it starts binding when you lock up your car


----------



## six trey impala

sup rich


----------



## whiteboy16

hey trey is your car juiced?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 08:31 PM~10264291
> *hey trey is your car juiced?
> *


nope soon to be


----------



## whiteboy16

how old r u


----------



## six trey impala

16


----------



## whiteboy16

wen u got plans to juice it. put sum pics up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10264347
> *wen u got plans to juice it. put sum pics up
> *


I will...it'll be a long time till i juice it i wanna take care of other shit first on it like fixing the rust and painting it


----------



## six trey impala

i already know how im gonna do the setup


----------



## SHADY64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 07:23 PM~10264238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: did someone get in trouble?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10264402
> *OK!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes no maybe so
???


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10264402
> *OK!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK My ass


----------



## six trey impala

guess he did...that sucks :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 26 2008, 07:46 PM~10263932
> *yall might not see me on for awhile cuz im about to get in alil trouble. having more than usual problems in math so im probably failing and i keep skipping out on my HW cuz i keep forgeting how to do it. its a mental thing cuz i can ask a teacher a question then get andand when the teacher goes away my head goes to shit and i foget everything then i just start day dreaming or sleep :uh:
> *


 :0 Don't worry homie I have the same shit to


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10265358
> *:0 Don't worry homie I have the same shit to
> *


me too if i dont clean up my act i may be there a fifth year :uh: :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

lol i suck at math too...whiteboy how old r u


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10264013
> *You got a gift coming up your ass right now Shady.    Your Done.    What the fuck r u doing???
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I found a problem with my car it leans to one side :0 (I knew I never should of ate that quarter pounder from Burger King.) I guess from that time I had that flat on the rear and heard a breaking sound when I was jacking the car up :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10265510
> *I found  a problem with my car it leans to one side :0 (I knew I never should of ate that quarter pounder from Burger King.) I guess from that time I had that flat on the rear and heard a breaking sound when I was jacking the car up :angry:
> *


my car has a lil gangster lean to on the right but thats cause i got blocks in between the a arms...i know ghetto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

shit.. i turned 18 last month i feel like im getting old... :werd:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10265510
> *I found  a problem with my car it leans to one side :0 (I knew I never should of ate that quarter pounder from Burger King.) I guess from that time I had that flat on the rear and heard a breaking sound when I was jacking the car up :angry:
> *


My car does the same thing. Leans to the side, the passenger side to be exact. I even put new tires on it w/ new caps and it still has a lean to it. I'm sure it's normal. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10265523
> *shit.. i turned 18 last month i feel like im getting old... :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
when u gonna get pics of the lac?


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10264013
> *You got a gift coming up your ass right now Shady.    Your Done.    What the fuck r u doing???
> *


man that shit had me rollin too. He was like *WTF!!!*


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10265532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> when u gonna get pics of the lac?
> *


.... prolly bout two weeks ill be able to save enuff to get a digi. my parents got one but man they trip bout *EVERYTHING* they own. i got everything for da car me and my friend mounted and built the rack in about two weeks itll be done cuz theres no time with school and werk, but man when u juice ur car, plan to spend *A LOT *more money then u think ur going to cuz holy shit the little miscalaneos shit builds up quick and its expensive a fuck! :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10265530
> *My car does the same thing. Leans to the side, the passenger side to be exact. I even put new tires on it w/ new caps and it still has a lean to it. I'm sure it's normal.  :biggrin:
> *


not sure cause it never did it before I had that flat. and mines on the driver side :uh: and because of that makes me look even more like fat ass :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 11:03 PM~10265580
> *.... prolly bout two weeks ill be able to save enuff to get a digi. my parents got one but man they trip bout EVERYTHING they own. i got everything for da car me and my friend mounted and built the rack in about two weeks itll be done cuz theres no time with school and werk, but man when u juice ur car, plan to spend  A LOT more money then u think ur going to cuz holy shit the little miscalaneos shit builds up quick and its expensive a fuck! :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


ya it does...im gonna do a full frame wrap on mine and probably mold it...i wanna do either a whammy setup and 8 batts or a 4 pump setup with 10 batts not sure though...i wanna have a clean setup i dont want anything crowded i got alot of room to play around with though with the big ass trunk the car has :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10265586
> *not sure cause it never did it before I had that flat.  and mines on the driver side :uh: and because of that makes me look even more like fat ass :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
it could be ur springs


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10265603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it could be ur springs
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

im also gonna do reinforce and mold the a-arms and put some caprice spindles on it and unbreakable ball joints...i wanna run 12s in the back and probably 8s in the front with 4 tons im gonna get a wish bone for it too the damn rear end sticks out on the left side alot!!!


----------



## whiteboy16

im doin a whammy set up i just got it in the mail the other day for Low Life Hydraulics. that place is pretty badass they sent me all chrome cylinders no extra cost i dont know if they were supposed 2.


----------



## whiteboy16

i aint tryin to do a full frame wrap, just cuz i wanna bring it back to stock when i get older and sell it. im just barely gunna play wit it and no hopping or three wheels.


----------



## six trey impala

cool...u do any frame work on ur car?


----------



## whiteboy16

i wish i had a six trey tho. my friends got one... il post pics of it ul trip. put sum pics of urs i wanna c it :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 11:13 PM~10265651
> *i wish i had a six trey tho. my friends got one... il post pics of it ul trip. put sum pics of urs i wanna c it :cheesy:
> *


u've never seen it?
its been in magazines ill get pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

Alright see yall Manana I'm going to sleep  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

lalalala


----------



## whiteboy16

:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

lol


----------



## Wicked

Man all this talk about Impalas, I feel left out! so here's my uncle's. 




















Man it's coo living with the relatives!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:15 PM~10265664
> *Alright see yall Manana I'm going to sleep   :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


Duerme con los ángeles mijita :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

damn it looks clean as hell. were im from its like impossible to find a car from the ninetys w/ out rust


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:17 PM~10265685
> *Man all this talk about Impalas, I feel left out! so here's my uncle's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it's coo living with the relatives!! :cheesy:
> *


what club is he in?i would post pics of all the impalas in my family but that would take a long time... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

damn that one too wicked


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10265694
> *damn it looks clean as hell. were im from its like impossible to find a car from the ninetys w/ out rust
> *


thanks i got lucky on this car it didnt have much rust just behind the wheels on the fenders...it still needs alot of work like interior and paint...
ey wicked ur uncle shorten his rear end on the 63?


----------



## six trey impala

lalallala


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10265699
> *i would post pics of all the impalas in my family but that would take a long time... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tha's kewl, We've got more project's than fixed rides though here's another. And that's it I'm out! Goodnight!


----------



## whiteboy16

man i wish sum one else in my family had a car older the ten years but they all into real estate and all that house bull shit


----------



## six trey impala

YAAAA YAAA AYAAAA


----------



## whiteboy16

sleep tite


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:21 PM~10265715
> *Tha's kewl, We've got more project's than fixed rides though here's another. And that's it I'm out! Goodnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya most of our rides are projects too...that bomb is bad...good night


----------



## whiteboy16

u drive that shit daily trey?


----------



## whiteboy16

ya goodnite im out.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10265709
> *thanks i got lucky on this car it didnt have much rust just behind the wheels on the fenders...it still needs alot of work like interior and paint...
> ey wicked ur uncle shorten his rear end on the 63?
> *


Nope, he trimmed the skirts just enough so the skirts wouldn't rub. car has no Hydros though. It's gonna get bagged sometime in the future cuz it's too low and it's scrapes every time it leaves the driveway.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:17 PM~10265687
> *Duerme con los ángeles mijita :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 PM~10265738
> *Nope, he trimmed the skirts just enough so the skirts wouldn't rub. car has no Hydros though. It's gonna get bagged sometime in the future cuz it's too low and it's scrapes every time it leaves the driveway.
> *


i trimmed my skirts too...now they're mini skirts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Ok seriously GOODNIGHT now! haha! 




PS never drink and drive on a weeknight :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 PM~10265728
> *u drive that shit daily trey?
> *


used to drive it alot in the summer but one of the pistons melted in the 327 (dont know why) so its been sitting for about a year already...it'll be rollin soon my dad wants to pull the motor out one of these days and drop my 305 in it for now...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Juan its not a weekday or night its the weekend 

PS I'm going to sleep so laterz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:30 PM~10265795
> *Juan its not a weekday or night cause its the weekend
> *


que?


----------



## six trey impala

nightmares


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10265795
> *Juan its not a weekday or night cause its the weekend
> *


It's Wednesday WTF u talkin bout 'Cuz? I ain't drunk foo :uh:

Oh, and sixtrey, it's a bomb club: LatinBombas CC.

Nighty Nite.


----------



## six trey impala

oooooo my old baby...
HEAVEN 47


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:33 PM~10265809
> *It's Wednesday WTF u talkin bout 'Cuz? I ain't drunk foo :uh:
> 
> Oh, and sixtrey, it's a bomb club: LatinBombas CC.
> 
> Nighty Nite.
> *


foo u said good night 20 post ago u aint going to sleep :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Now I miss my 49' P/U


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:34 PM~10265819
> *foo u said good night 20 post ago u aint going to sleep :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'm still here.... (Oldie song) :biggrin: 

Ah fuck it just a lil bit longer...

This truck is from our club. sixtre Im sure You'll dig it.


----------



## six trey impala

ya i miss the 47...i had pretty much everything to make it complete i had the fulton visor and the front bumper guard and even some green headlight visors would have looked cool...but if i wouldnt have sold it i wouldnt have been able to get the 63 so its okay


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:38 PM~10265842
> *I'm still here.... (Oldie song)  :biggrin:
> 
> Ah fuck it just a lil bit longer...
> 
> This truck is from our club. sixtre Im sure You'll dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:38 PM~10265842
> *I'm still here.... (Oldie song)  :biggrin:
> 
> Ah fuck it just a lil bit longer...
> 
> This truck is from our club. sixtre Im sure You'll dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was listening to that song this morning by the notations...
that trucks badass wanted to roll mine like that for a while with the cross bars


----------



## six trey impala

NONE OF U FOOS ARE GOING TO SLEEP!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:38 PM~10265846
> *ya i miss the 47...i had pretty much everything to make it complete i had the fulton visor and the front bumper guard and even some green headlight visors would have looked cool...but if i wouldnt have sold it i wouldnt have been able to get the 63 so its okay
> *


Sometimes you gotta sacrifice my friend. I'd prolly sell the MC to get a '64 Impala SS.


----------



## six trey impala

had my truck since i was 12 and got rid of it when i was 15...
i got the 63 the day before i started high school it was cool my pops and bro picked me up in it...but it was ugly back then...haha


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10265862
> *NONE OF U FOOS ARE GOING TO SLEEP!!! HAHAHA
> *



I though it was 12:30, shoot It's still 11:45. I guess I am a lil Tipsy.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:41 PM~10265869
> *Sometimes you gotta sacrifice my friend. I'd prolly sell the MC to get a '64 Impala SS.
> *


I was gonna get a 64 SS before i got the 63 but i've always wanted a 63 impala i used to sleep with a model 63 when i was a baby...good thing i waited
it was between a 64 SS my 63 SS and a 66 SS but i waited and got what i wanted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Man my 49 was all original had the straight 6 with straight pipes all it needed was to have the motor rebuilt, paint buffed out, and have the interior redone on it. didn't have the baby moons or cross bars it ha set of late 60s Caprice hubbies on it.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:44 PM~10265883
> *I was gonna get a 64 SS before i got the 63 but i've always wanted a 63 impala i used to sleep with a model 63 when i was a baby...good thing i waited
> it was between a 64 SS my 63 SS and a 66 SS but i waited and got what i wanted :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what it's all about. Get what you want. Why have something you don't truley want? My monte I wanted and still want cuz there so many ppl with Cutlasses and regals around me, but no MC's. (well a few but mine's the only one on the road).


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10265889
> *Man my 49 was all original had the straight 6 with straight pipes all it needed was to have the motor rebuilt, paint buffed out, and have the interior redone on it.  didn't have the baby moons or cross bars it ha set of late 60s Caprice hubbies on it.
> *


mine had the straight 6 too but it was seized up i was planning on fixing it up and doing it 2 tone greens with some cross bars...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:46 PM~10265900
> *That's what it's all about. Get what you want. Why have something you don't truley want? My monte I wanted and still want cuz there so many ppl with Cutlasses and regals around me, but no MC's. (well a few but mine's the only one on the road).
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Make sure you guys don't trailer your cars to shows. It's funner to drive them!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:46 PM~10265900
> *That's what it's all about. Get what you want. Why have something you don't truley want? My monte I wanted and still want cuz there so many ppl with Cutlasses and regals around me, but no MC's. (well a few but mine's the only one on the road).
> *


ya i wanna get a MC as a daily i'd like something 78-88 i like the body lines on the 78-80s they got badass body lines for pinstripes and patterns


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:47 PM~10265903
> *mine had the straight 6 too but it was seized up i was planning on fixing it up and doing it 2 tone greens with some cross bars...
> *


Mine was green to and was gonna leave it the same forrest green. my tio blew a tie rod on the engine and was gonna get to work on it but money was tight and sold it to a pendejo who just striped of the motor, tranny, and seat and then sold it :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10265909
> *Make sure you guys don't trailer your cars to shows. It's funner to drive them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell ya it is...that 59 is badass i'd love to have a 59...
we always roll our cars to shows if they're kinda close...we jus have to stop every once in a while to check the knock offs...its always fun rolling with a group of lowriders listening to oldies


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10265909
> *Make sure you guys don't trailer your cars to shows. It's funner to drive them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love driving my car and the only time i'd trailer my car is if the shows outta state :uh:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:50 PM~10265914
> *ya i wanna get a MC as a daily i'd like something 78-88 i like the body lines on the 78-80s they got badass body lines for pinstripes and patterns
> *


 There fun to drive, just think of them as a mini Impala. That's what my uncle calls 'em. Impala are the kings of the road, but dang there too big to be driven daily. Plus with all the idiot drivers on the road :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:51 PM~10265918
> *Mine was green to and was gonna leave it the same forrest green.  my tio blew a tie rod on the engine and was gonna get to work on it but money was tight and sold it to a pendejo who just striped of the motor, tranny, and seat and then sold it :angry:
> *


ya mine was forest green too...it used to be a farm truck it was a deluxe cab so it had alot of chrome inside and also the 5 windows i remember sitting in it pretending to drive it in the garage while listening to oldies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 PM~10265926
> *There fun to drive, just think of them as a mini Impala. That's what my uncle calls 'em. Impala are the kings of the road, but dang there too big to be driven daily. Plus with all the idiot drivers on the road :uh:
> *


x2 if you look close at a 70-77 Monte they kinda looks like a impala of those years  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 PM~10265926
> *There fun to drive, just think of them as a mini Impala. That's what my uncle calls 'em. Impala are the kings of the road, but dang there too big to be driven daily. Plus with all the idiot drivers on the road :uh:
> *


ya and also the haters that try to steal them...its hard always have to baby ur cars...
but there aint no better feeling then cruising in an impala with the big ass steering wheel in ur hand and looking down the hood


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:53 PM~10265928
> *ya mine was forest green too...it used to be a farm truck it was a deluxe cab so it had alot of chrome inside and also the 5 windows i remember sitting in it pretending to drive it in the garage while listening to oldies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My dad bought the 49 off my grandfather. mine was a 3 window and nothing special about it but i loved that truck and I cried when it left my house


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10265931
> *x2 if you look close at a 70-77 Monte they kinda looks like a impala of those years   :biggrin:
> *


their is this kid at my school that drives a clean ass 77 monte it silver looks all og except for the tinted windows but its hella clean looks like a newer paint job...ill get pics of it tomorrow...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:56 PM~10265940
> *My dad bought the 49 off my grandfather.  mine was a 3 window and nothing special about it but i loved that truck and I cried when it left my house
> *


ya i was sad watching my pickup get towed away lots of blood sweat and tears went into it...i remember i took the bench seat out cause it was all torn apart and put some cutlass pillow seats in it...looked hella ghetto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:57 PM~10265941
> *their is this kid at my school that drives a clean ass 77 monte it silver looks all og except for the tinted windows but its hella clean looks like a newer paint job...ill get pics of it tomorrow...
> *


:thumbsup: I thought you guys where out of school for spring break. I'm gonna tint the windows on my monte cause the sun over here is strong as hell i was thinking of putting a 30 or 25% on it :biggrin: then get it fixed up and be flying the GOODTIMES placa in the back window as the New Mexico Chapter Prez


----------



## six trey impala

the day we met...right before high school started for me...i was all excited i got the car i wanted i couldnt sleep at all that night... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:00 AM~10265955
> *:thumbsup: I thought you guys where out of school for spring break.  I'm gonna tint the windows on my monte cause the sun over here is strong as hell i was thinking of putting a 30 or 25% on it :biggrin: then get it fixed up and be flying the GOODTIMES placa in the back window as the New Mexico Chapter Prez
> *


naw friday is our last day...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:58 PM~10265947
> *ya i was sad watching my pickup get towed away lots of blood sweat and tears went into it...i remember i took the bench seat out cause it was all torn apart and put some cutlass pillow seats in it...looked hella ghetto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't care as long as it had a seat  :biggrin: the seat in the 49 was torn to hell all there was, was springs :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 10:55 PM~10265933
> *ya and also the haters that try to steal them...its hard always have to baby ur cars...
> but there aint no better feeling then cruising in an impala with the big ass steering wheel in ur hand and looking down the hood
> *


All them eyes just lookin, yup I know the feeling. Trust me mang, I'd drive them Uncle's sixtre every weekend. That car rarely sees daylight which sucks but my uncle's always busy.


----------



## ElMonte74'

well tell your uncle if you can drive it once in a while during the day  . monday was our last day


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:01 AM~10265961
> *All them eyes just lookin, yup I know the feeling. Trust me mang, I'd drive them Uncle's sixtre every weekend. That car rarely sees daylight which sucks but my uncle's always busy.
> *


ya its been a long time since my car has seen the road too long...not very many people at my school know i have it...cant wait to roll through school in it...im gonna be gettin hella bitches hahaa


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:03 AM~10265968
> *ya its been a long time since my car has seen the road too long...not very many people at my school know i have it...cant wait to roll through school in it...im gonna be gettin hella bitches hahaa
> *


  that'll be me once I find some 14s for my car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:03 AM~10265967
> *well tell your uncle if you can drive it once in a while during the day  .  monday was our last day
> *


my uncles 63 only comes out like twice a year and its really nice the front end has been rechromed and the motor is chromed out it rolls on tru spokes looks nice too bad it dont come out much


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10265974
> * that'll be me once I find some 14s for my car
> *


Supremes? I want Supremes! :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:04 AM~10265974
> * that'll be me once I find some 14s for my car
> *


yup...its funny how wheels can get u so many more bitches then a car on hubbies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

like too short says...
never would front on my folks i slow down and let the gold diggers count my spokes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:05 AM~10265980
> *my uncles 63 only comes out like twice a year and its really nice the front end has been rechromed and the motor is chromed out it rolls on tru spokes looks nice too bad it dont come out much
> *


Tru Spokes :biggrin: I would do anything to get me a set of the originals and remakes  .

Look at this ugly piece of shit :uh: :angry: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=28468883


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10265983
> *Supremes? I want Supremes! :angry:
> *


i dont really like supremes that much...i like tru spokes,tru classics,tru rays,and star wires and all those cross laced spoked wheels...
anything with cross lace spokes i like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:07 PM~10265985
> *yup...its funny how wheels can get u so many more bitches then a car on hubbies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> like too short says...
> never would front on my folks i slow down and let the gold diggers count my spokes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shut up, my car still has hubs on it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:08 AM~10265987
> *Tru Spokes :biggrin: I would do anything to get me a set of the originals and remakes  .
> *


ya he has originals he says that the only way he'll get rid of them is if someone would trade some 72 spoke cross lace zeniths... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10265983
> *Supremes? I want Supremes! :angry:
> *


Maybe :biggrin: or if i can find me some Tru's


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:09 AM~10265993
> *ya he has originals he says that the only way he'll get rid of them is if someone would trade some 72 spoke cross lace zeniths... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know someone around here who rolls some of those zeniths :biggrin: but there probally rusted cause the caddy that there on never goes anywhere :angry: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:09 AM~10265991
> *Shut up, my car still has hubs on it
> *


haha i know how u feel i had hubbies on mine for a long time too...haha


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2008, 11:10 PM~10265995
> *Maybe :biggrin: or if i can find me some Tru's
> *


After I seen this pic I was SOLD. Plus I want sumthin different. I might even put bellflower tips on my car!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:12 AM~10265999
> *haha i know how u feel i had hubbies on mine for a long time too...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit Polo you should of seen this 63 SS the other week man it was clean it was all OG it had a dark golish green color on it with a tan interior


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:13 AM~10266004
> *After I seen this pic I was SOLD. Plus I want sumthin different. I might even put bellflower tips on my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it actually dont look too bad...but they would look nice under some hubcaps haha j/p


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:14 AM~10266010
> *oh shit Polo you should of seen this 63 SS the other week man it was clean it was all OG it had a dark golish green color on it with a tan interior
> *


i love seeing other 63s...take pics next time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:13 AM~10266004
> *After I seen this pic I was SOLD. Plus I want sumthin different. I might even put bellflower tips on my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know after I saw my homies old 63 on supremes I wanted some and I was thinking of putting bellflowers on mine to after I get my exhaust redone with headers and glass packs  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 12:16 AM~10266016
> *I know after I saw my homies old 63 on supremes I wanted some and I was thinking of putting bellflowers on mine to after I get my exhaust redone with headers and glass packs   :biggrin:
> *


i got headers and turbos on my car :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:15 AM~10266014
> *i love seeing other 63s...take pics next time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will if I see it parked somewhere  and then theres this other 63 thats like Aztec gold with all chrome


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:14 PM~10266012
> *it actually dont look too bad...but they would look nice under some hubcaps haha j/p
> *


Whateva! thems better than Chinas! :biggrin: And I ain't J/P :biggrin: 

Well 2morrow I'll snap pics of the hubcaps it has on it. there the spoked MC hubcaps. They kinda look like wire wheels :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10266022
> *Whateva! thems better than Chinas!  :biggrin: And I ain't J/P  :biggrin:
> 
> Well 2morrow I'll snap pics of the hubcaps it has on it. there the spoked MC hubcaps. They kinda look like wire wheels  :cheesy:
> *


not my chinas haha...are urs like the older monte spoke hubbies they got a red coin in the center??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10266022
> *Whateva! thems better than Chinas!  :biggrin: And I ain't J/P  :biggrin:
> 
> Well 2morrow I'll snap pics of the hubcaps it has on it. there the spoked MC hubcaps. They kinda look like wire wheels  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 well ttyl fellas got a long day of doing nothing later this morning  1:20 A.M.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2008, 11:19 PM~10266029
> *not my chinas haha...are urs like the older monte spoke hubbies they got a red coin in the center??
> *


Here's a pic from the ebay auction I bought em from. I stayed up all nigh and got em for a dollar. 1 bid. Shipping killed it though $25.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:22 AM~10266041
> *Here's a pic from the ebay auction I bought em from. I stayed up all nigh and got em for a dollar. 1 bid. Shipping killed it though $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya those are like what my cousin has for his LS monte


----------



## Wicked

Yah I'm out too, SERIOUSLY this time though, my eyes is barely open.

GOODNIGHT foo's!! Keep lowriding in yo dreams!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

alright homies gonna go to sleep got school tomorrow...
good night hasta manana


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 27 2008, 12:24 AM~10266051
> *Yah I'm out too, SERIOUSLY this time though, my eyes is barely open.
> 
> GOODNIGHT foo's!! Keep lowriding in yo dreams!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


and in reality  night


----------



## ElMonte74'

hello :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup biotches


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'm Looking for some Oldies and some Old school Rap songs for my Playlist


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 27 2008, 01:46 PM~10269551
> *sup biotches
> *


 :0 What you up to


----------



## 919ryder

chillin, chillin. need to be getting my ass a job so i can get this linc right


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 27 2008, 02:02 PM~10269695
> *chillin, chillin. need to be getting my ass a job so i can get this linc right
> *


x2 need to find one to so I can start saving my money again :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

fuck a job.............milk it as long as u can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:12 PM~10269776
> *fuck a job.............milk it as long as u can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


:nono: lol tried that and it doesn't anymore my parents only give me money once in awhile.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 04:13 PM~10269787
> *:nono: lol tried that and it doesn't anymore my parents only give me money once in awhile.
> *


i know how u feel


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 27 2008, 02:27 PM~10269901
> *i know how u feel
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i dont like asking for money or asking for parts...i'd rather get shit myself u appreciate it more...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10270132
> *i dont like asking for money or asking for parts...i'd rather get shit myself u appreciate it more...
> *


so do I cause I make money off selling aluminum cans, but if I don't have money I ask my parents to buy it and pay them back when i get the money


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:01 AM~10265957
> *the day we met...right before high school started for me...i was all excited i got the car i wanted i couldnt sleep at all that night...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i remember those days. when you get your first car.


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:12 PM~10269776
> *fuck a job.............milk it as long as u can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


that is the truest shit ull ever hear if u never had a job.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10272994
> *
> i remember those days. when you get your first car.
> *


lol yup i was happy...15 and with a SS impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10272994
> *
> i remember those days. when you get your first car.
> *


hell ya i had a brougham for a couple years. just thinkin back to the first day really makes me trip. it wuz the first car i had legally... and was able to drive... :biggrin: :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10272998
> *that is the truest shit ull ever hear if u never had a job.
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10273952
> *hell ya i had a brougham for a couple years. just thinkin back to the first day really makes me trip. it wuz the first car i had legally... and was able to drive... :biggrin:  :0
> *


my first car was a 73 impala with a 6cylinder it ran but only for a couple seconds :biggrin: :biggrin: got it for 50 bucks


----------



## whiteboy16

damn 50$!! dirt cheap. wen i was fourteen i had a manual hyundai i got for free and sold it for 500, then bought an 87 4 door cutlass for 3 hundred traded it w cash for a 78 delta w/ dros and paint and got robbed... :0 :angry: but then i got the brougham and sold it afta two years for a coupe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10274218
> *damn 50$!! dirt cheap. wen i was fourteen i had a manual hyundai i got for free and sold it for 500, then bought an 87 4 door cutlass for 3 hundred traded it w cash for a 78 delta w/ dros and paint and got robbed... :0  :angry: but then i got the brougham and sold it afta two years for a coupe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ya it was my first car like at 11 or 12 not sure...i liked it i wanted to do it champagne with a chocolate brown top...at that time my dad had a 73 caprice convertible and his 75 caprice convertible so i was into those cars :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10274246
> *lol ya it was my first car like at 11 or 12 not sure...i liked it i wanted to do it champagne with a chocolate brown top...at that time my dad had a 73 caprice convertible and his 75 caprice convertible so i was into those cars :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and can't forget this one your dad owned :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2008, 11:57 PM~10274453
> *:biggrin: and can't forget this one your dad owned :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya i was into a lowriders since born but im saying the convertibles he had made me want the 73...
i guess that car is sitting in someones backyard in cali or something like that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got damn yall been fuckin busy as hell. i been busy too workin on my grades...lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 28 2008, 12:00 AM~10274467
> *ya i was into a lowriders since born but im saying the convertibles he had made me want the 73...
> i guess that car is sitting in someones backyard in cali or something like that
> *


Don't worry homie it's going to be reincarnated in the version of a 74' Monte Carlo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 28 2008, 03:54 AM~10274896
> *got damn yall been fuckin busy as hell. i been busy too workin on my grades...lol
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 28 2008, 03:54 AM~10274896
> *got damn yall been fuckin busy as hell. i been busy too workin on my grades...lol
> *


PEOPLE STILL CARE ABOUT THEM THINGS??????????????


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 11:18 AM~10277009
> *PEOPLE STILL CARE ABOUT THEM THINGS??????????????
> *


lol :rofl:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:18 PM~10277009
> *PEOPLE STILL CARE ABOUT THEM THINGS??????????????
> *


more than ever homie....


----------



## SHADY64

:biggrin: ayy wuts up guys.sorry about wut happened the other day.its cuz im pledging for a car club(MAJESTICS).My dad started it and yea.i got my car painted and they didnt want me to show anyone cuz the only time anyone was supposed to see it is in San Bernadino.so yea.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10279261
> *:biggrin: ayy wuts up guys.sorry about wut happened the other day.its cuz im pledging for a car club(MAJESTICS).My dad started it and yea.i got my car painted and they didnt want me to show anyone cuz the only time anyone was supposed to see it is in San Bernadino.so yea.
> *


ahhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10279261
> *:biggrin: ayy wuts up guys.sorry about wut happened the other day.its cuz im pledging for a car club(MAJESTICS).My dad started it and yea.i got my car painted and they didnt want me to show anyone cuz the only time anyone was supposed to see it is in San Bernadino.so yea.
> *


ahhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@Mar 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10279261
> *:biggrin: ayy wuts up guys.sorry about wut happened the other day.its cuz im pledging for a car club(MAJESTICS).My dad started it and yea.i got my car painted and they didnt want me to show anyone cuz the only time anyone was supposed to see it is in San Bernadino.so yea.
> *


 :biggrin: don't worry homie some of us live to far from califas any way


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10280534
> *:biggrin: don't worry homie some of us live to far from califas any way
> *


haha yup...we wont tell :biggrin:


----------



## SHADY64

PSSSSS WUT EVER.DAYM. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 28 2008, 08:25 PM~10280609-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha yup...we wont tell :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slimshady63'_@Mar 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10280729
> *PSSSSS WUT EVER.DAYM. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2008, 12:55 AM~10265933
> *ya and also the haters that try to steal them...its hard always have to baby ur cars...
> but there aint no better feeling then cruising in an impala with the big ass steering wheel in ur hand and looking down the hood
> *


 :biggrin: 

waddup sixtrey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10281096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> waddup sixtrey
> *


What up...hows u been?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0  :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## SHADY64

:wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

what up people


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 28 2008, 10:33 PM~10281692
> *what up people
> *


what up foo...what u been up too?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 28 2008, 10:41 PM~10281222
> *What up...hows u been?
> *


should of never washed the car, now i am slackin and enjoyin cruisin it. jk...bout to start the tear down.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10281763
> *should of never washed the car, now i am slackin and enjoyin cruisin it. jk...bout to start the tear down.
> *


 :0 u just gonna redo everything or change it up a bit?


----------



## six trey impala

TTT its a hella nice day outside...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 29 2008, 12:02 AM~10281842
> *:0 u just gonna redo everything or change it up a bit?
> *


na jus repaint it. paint gettin old with few scratches. jus redoing the brightwork and paint. maybe put the daytons back on :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 29 2008, 11:41 AM~10283842
> *na jus repaint it. paint gettin old with few scratches. jus redoing the brightwork and paint. maybe put the daytons back on  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 

the rear end


----------



## six trey impala

WHERE ARE U FOOLS!!!!


----------



## whiteboy16

wuts up everybody. man i wish i had a camera i wanted to photograph the process of juicin my ride. did rear cylinders and powerballs yesterday. also lowlife hydros is pretty damn good, i was skeptical but they sent me all chrome cylinders and parker hoses no extra charge.. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 28 2008, 11:40 PM~10281732
> *what up foo...what u been up too?
> *


bein busy as fuck


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 29 2008, 10:32 PM~10287355
> *bein busy as fuck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

cool i polished up my grill looks chiney now i got pics hold up i'll post them up


----------



## six trey impala

damn i forgot the camera in the garage i'll get some tomorrow


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahahahahha......jackass :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ya i know lol
it really clean right now...i waxed it too


----------



## six trey impala

tomorrow im gonna work on the grill again it takes a long ass time polishing it...gotta sand for a bit till the sand paper gets clogged then dip it in water and do it again and whipe the grill down then polish then do it over again in the same spot it took me 45 minutes to do one side of one of the bars on the grill :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yay???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 29 2008, 10:49 PM~10287477
> *yay???
> *


can i help u? :scrutinize:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 29 2008, 11:52 PM~10287496
> *can i help u? :scrutinize:
> *


can you or will you???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 30 2008, 07:26 AM~10288447
> *can you or will you???
> *


may i.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 did nothing this whole week  but i think this monday i may get my chain steering wheel in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10290047
> *:0 did nothing this whole week  but i think this monday i may get my chain steering wheel in the mail :biggrin:
> *


mayne thought we was in 08 not 88................... :0 :biggrin: just fukin wit ya homie do ya thing


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10290089
> *mayne thought we was in 08 not 88................... :0  :biggrin:  just fukin wit ya homie do ya thing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

get one of these, but if your a baller you will get a momo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10290343
> *get one of these, but if your a baller you will get a momo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not hating but those wood grains wheels can be ugly


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 29 2008, 11:48 AM~10283875
> *:0  :0
> 
> the rear end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10290089
> *mayne thought we was in 08 not 88................... :0  :biggrin:  just fukin wit ya homie do ya thing
> *


haha more like 78 :biggrin: :biggrin: got a bunch of work done on the 63 today unbolted all the bolts from the fly wheel to the torque converter then unbolted my headers and alternator and took my radiator out...now i jus need to put the car on ramps and unbolt the bolts that go from the tranny to the block and wait on my cousin to finish using our engine hoist and she'll be out...i stopped today cause its been snowing (yup working out in the snow) and i was starting to get cold but tomorrow its supposed to be nice :cheesy: :cheesy: theres not much left on the motor the head is off and im gonna have to pull all the pulleys and water pump off to put it on the 305 im hoping to have to car running before i get off spring break if not its cool...i still need to buy freeze plugs intake gaskets and im gonna replace 3 push rods cause they're bent :biggrin: :biggrin:  she's closer to hitting the road now!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## E

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10290343
> *get one of these, but if your a baller you will get a momo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: too much wood.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10290343
> *get one of these, but if your a baller you will get a momo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nah if your true to the lifestyle you'd go with one of these :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 06:21 PM~10292371
> *Nah if your true to the lifestyle you'd go with one of these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha my car had the same steering wheel on the top left...pulled it out threw it away and put the og steering wheel on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2008, 05:34 PM~10292465
> *haha my car had the same steering wheel on the top left...pulled it out threw it away and put the og steering wheel on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The donut wheels are kewl, but nothing beats the stock wheel IMO. If I ever replace my MC's steering wheel it'll be one of these :biggrin: 









But looking at this pic, I can't imagine using any other wheel :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ya i like the stock steering wheel better on the MC...im not a fan of chain wheels


----------



## six trey impala

i think the og wheels look better then anything...especially on impalas...on g-bodys the only wheel that would look good would be a nardi wheel


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2008, 06:52 PM~10293148
> *ya i like the stock steering wheel better on the MC...im not a fan of chain wheels
> *



x2! Imagine getting in a car accident. FUCK, that wheels gonna break your face.. LITERALLY.... :roflmao: 


Anyway, so your gonna put a 305 in the Impala? Shoot make sure you take pics! My Monte has the 305 in it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10293218
> *x2! Imagine getting in a car accident. FUCK, that wheels gonna break your face.. LITERALLY....  :roflmao:
> Anyway, so your gonna put a 305 in the Impala? Shoot make sure you take pics! My Monte has the 305 in it.
> *


my dad wrecked a 76 caprice when he was 15 he fell asleep at the wheel and ran off the road and jumped a creek he hit the chain wheel he said he was fucked up from the face :biggrin: ...ya for now till i redo the 327...i'll take pics it's gonna look all og though it wont really look like a 305 till u look at the numbers :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2008, 07:02 PM~10293259
> *my dad wrecked a 76 caprice when he was 15 he fell asleep at the wheel and ran off the road and jumped a creek he hit the chain wheel he said he was fucked up from the face  :biggrin: ...ya for now till i redo the 327...i'll take pics it's gonna look all og though it wont really look like a 305 till u look at the numbers :biggrin:
> *


Ya I've heard of few stories about those wheels. Most of them didn't end well. What did the 305 come out of? Let me guess Monte? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2008, 06:34 PM~10292465
> *haha my car had the same steering wheel on the top left...pulled it out threw it away and put the og steering wheel on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was it still in good condition or was it messed up. if it was in good condition you would of made some money off it :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10290343
> *get one of these, but if your a baller you will get a momo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wered you get that caddy chip in the center :0 got any more?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 30 2008, 10:21 PM~10293958
> *wered you get that caddy chip in the center :0 got any more?
> *


thats from a caddillac rim


----------



## 155/80/13

rims of what kind of cadillac?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 31 2008, 12:03 AM~10294679
> *rims of what kind of cadillac?
> *


they were on some 84z , if you find the rims sell them to me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 08:37 PM~10293537
> *was it still in good condition or was it messed up.  if it was in good condition you would of made some money off it :biggrin:
> *


ya it was in good condition just didnt like it...i think my dad got it and sold it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 30 2008, 08:08 PM~10293301
> *Ya I've heard of few stories about those wheels. Most of them didn't end well. What did the 305 come out of? Let me guess Monte?  :biggrin:
> *


ya its a high output out of a SS monte


----------



## six trey impala

mornin homies


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave: Just got an application from Washpointe Auto Wash for a job, don't know what job yet :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 10:24 AM~10297402
> *SHECK IT OUT MIJAS!!!!
> put my skirts on since i was bored...
> they painted and clean...
> i also dropped the front end on it...as u can see its lower then before what u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good polo really diggin the skirts and the new height :biggrin: 

ok took the application in and now all i have to do is wait for a call for an interveiw


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 10:54 AM~10297659
> *Looks good polo really diggin the skirts and the new height :biggrin:
> 
> ok took the application in and now all i have to do is wait for a call for an interveiw
> *


cool once u get a job the monte will be looking good really fast...u aint got no bills u live with ur parents jus live at they're house till ur car is done then move out so u dont have to worry about rent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 11:17 AM~10297867
> *cool once u get a job the monte will be looking good really fast...u aint got no bills u live with ur parents jus live at they're house till ur car is done then move out so u dont have to worry about rent :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i'll move out back in the little shed we have :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 11:29 AM~10297965
> *:biggrin: i'll move out back in the little shed we have :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 11:39 AM~10298079
> *hahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 11:42 AM~10298102
> *:biggrin:
> *


so whats new with "EL MONTE"??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 11:44 AM~10298114
> *so whats new with "EL MONTE"??
> *


nothing besides just got done washing it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 11:48 AM~10298139
> *nothing besides just got done washing it
> *


oh cool...man wish my cousins would hurry up with the damn hoist i would have had my other motor in by now :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 11:51 AM~10298159
> *oh cool...man wish my cousins would hurry up with the damn hoist i would have had my other motor in by now :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## SHADY64

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2008, 11:10 PM~10294962
> *ya its a high output out of a SS monte
> *


That's tight mang. Well here those pics of the caps on the car. Oh, An I got Headlight shields for it now too.



























If you guys want to hear the car running here a link to the vids!

Video 1
Video 2


----------



## six trey impala

does it have a hole in the muffler?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 06:29 PM~10302095
> *does it have a hole in the muffler?
> *


Nah, exhaust was done not that long ago. The audio quality of the video is poor. It makes it sound worse than it really is. But either way the car has some carburetor issues, so it idles kinda rough. I'm not a very good mechanic


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 06:51 PM~10301676
> *That's tight mang. Well here those pics of the caps on the car. Oh, An I got Headlight shields for it now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want to hear the car running here a link to the vids!
> 
> Video 1
> Video 2
> *


Did you have any problems installing the headlight sheilds


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 07:28 PM~10302863
> *Did you have any problems installing the headlight sheilds
> *


Nope none at all. All I did was unscrew the headlight retainers and put the shields behind them and over the headlights, and that was it. DONE. Your give you any problems?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 PM~10303033
> *Nope none at all. All I did was unscrew the headlight retainers and put the shields behind them and over the headlights, and that was it. DONE. Your give you any problems?
> *


yeah :uh: but now you said the headlight retainer i'm gonna check now :biggrin: and wait for the guy at grease monkey to call


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 07:50 PM~10303082
> *yeah :uh: but now you said the headlight retainer i'm gonna check now :biggrin: and wait for the guy at grease monkey to call
> *


Don't tell me you stuck 'em on with double sided tape! :uh: :ugh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 09:03 PM~10303209
> *Don't tell me you stuck 'em on with double sided tape! :uh:  :ugh:
> *


no I put them on with clear tape :biggrin: cause I got pissed that they wouldn't fit


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 08:09 PM~10303264
> *no I put them on with clear tape :biggrin: cause I got pissed that they wouldn't fit
> *


:cheesy: 



:roflmao: 



:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

offer still stands. $100 cash in hand. 

i need 90's cadillac tail lights. with the chrome trim around the tail lights.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 PM~10303033
> *Nope none at all. All I did was unscrew the headlight retainers and put the shields behind them and over the headlights, and that was it. DONE. Your give you any problems?
> *


i did cause on the 63 they got a little coil that u have to pull to get the headlight to stay in place its fucken hard a broke a headlight with it...my dad had problems putting them on his impala too :uh:


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 30 2008, 10:21 PM~10293958
> *wered you get that caddy chip in the center :0 got any more?
> *


i just took off my hubcaps from my caddy i got 4 of those


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 PM~10303932
> *i just took off my hubcaps from my caddy i got 4 of those
> *


What up huerito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whiteboy16

wut up TREY DOG!? :biggrin: shit put front cylinders and springs in da ride. built rack for whammy and batts everything in just gotta do the plumbing and wire the switches and batts and im ready to roll soon as that shit comes in and the rims :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i cant wait!!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 09:17 PM~10303901
> *i did cause on the 63 they got a little coil that u have to pull to get the headlight to stay in place its fucken hard a broke a headlight with it...my dad had problems putting them on his impala too :uh:
> *


:roflmao: 

See the thing is I've assembled and disassembled my front end SO MANY times, it's like a piece of cake now. As a matter a fact I gotta take it apart again respray the head panel Carmine Metallic, buy and install 7x6 Projection lights on it.. :cheesy:

BTW this is what my car looked like when I got it. STRAIGHT UP BUCKET!











Headlights shields are a piece O' cake to install! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 11:03 PM~10304229
> *:roflmao:
> 
> See the thing is I've assembled and disassembled my front end SO MANY times, it's like a piece of cake now. As a matter a fact I gotta take it apart again respray the head panel Carmine Metallic, buy and install 7x6 Projection lights on it.. :cheesy:
> 
> BTW this is what my car looked like when I got it. STRAIGHT UP BUCKET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headlights shields are a piece O' cake to install!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


try putting them on an old impala u dont have to worry about the coil that holds ur light like i do hahaha its hard to stretch out i was using needle nose to grab it and when it would slip sparks would fly :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Mar 31 2008, 10:27 PM~10303984
> *wut up TREY DOG!? :biggrin: shit put front cylinders and springs in da ride. built rack for whammy and batts everything in just gotta do the plumbing and wire the switches and batts and im ready to roll soon as that shit comes in and the rims :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i cant wait!!!
> *


cool gonna be rolling...post pics too!!! GET YOURSELF A CAMERA!!!


----------



## six trey impala

taking shit apart and nothing too me i can do that fast...me and my dad took apart a car completely it was a 75 caprice 4 door parts car we took it off the frame too the whole front clip off doors trunk we even cut the rear tail light assembly I dont know what u would call it but where the tail lights and trunk and bumpers go...and we pulled the motor out...that was hella fun i think that car helped me learn more about cars the most!!! we ended up putting the motor in a 76 glasshouse we had...it was strong it would burnout for a long ways it was a 400 SBC...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

Got our hoist today...we went and picked it up in the LS elco man that cars a monster the little HO 305 is really strong it burns out like crazy too when we first got it my dad let me drive it and i was gettin it all sideways hahaha 
sideways in a cloud of spokes 17s ahha
nows its got 13s


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2008, 10:14 PM~10304299
> *try putting them on an old impala u dont have to worry about the coil that holds ur light like i do hahaha its hard to stretch out i was using needle nose to grab it and when it would slip sparks would fly :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got it easy. :biggrin:

Oh and when I said front end I meant the header panel. I'm paranoid to even touch anything else on the car :ugh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 11:46 PM~10304507
> *:biggrin:  I got it easy.  :biggrin:
> *


yup... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait till tomorrow im gonna go buy my push rods and freeze plugs to drop the motor in!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i need to get on here more again lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2008, 09:20 PM~10303372
> *:cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


At least you can't tell it has tape till get close up to it :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn calm down vato I think we got it the first time :biggrin: .


----------



## six trey impala

haha wassup foos


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

got the motor out...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 1 2008, 05:28 PM~10310375
> *got the motor out...
> *


 :0 really so tomorrow the 305 is going in :biggrin: .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10311197
> *:0 really so tomorrow the 305 is going in :biggrin: .
> *


naw i think tomorrow im gonna kinda kick back...been working on it alot these last couple days...im probably gonna just pull the pulleys and shit off the 327 and repaint them


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10307382
> *HOW,S EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD, MY SELF GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN VALLEJO FIRST BIG 1 OF THE YEAR BEGINNING ,WORK AN FINDING TIME TO CLEAN THE RIDE
> *


damn homie you dont have to brag and we got it the first time... :loco: :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

what up everyone!!!


----------



## whiteboy16

wut up bro man im so pissed and anxious the package they forgot to send me is draggin and my rims are too :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Apr 1 2008, 10:09 PM~10313327
> *wut up bro man im so pissed and anxious the package they forgot to send me is draggin and my rims are too :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: that sucks...i might have my car running before i go back to school...hope i can :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn a couple more dayz for the weekend


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 2 2008, 03:23 AM~10314154
> *damn a couple more dayz for the weekend
> *


u guys on spring break?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10312776
> *naw i think tomorrow im gonna kinda kick back...been working on it alot these last couple days...im probably gonna just pull the pulleys and shit off the 327 and repaint them
> *


Don't get lazy now :biggrin: .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2008, 08:37 AM~10314846
> *u guys on spring break?
> *


hellz naw we got like another week to wait


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 2 2008, 01:24 PM~10317692
> *hellz naw we got like another week to wait
> *


damn that sucks I just can't wait for summer now


----------



## ElMonte74'

look what I got today :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:     :0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thats gunna look sweet


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 3 2008, 03:49 AM~10323414
> *thats gunna look sweet
> *


:yes: Now i need to put in another application cause I think the people from grease monkey tried calling me for an interview and my phone keeps ignoring calls :uh: and after that I will buy the steering wheel kit and a new horn button all together for the great price of 22.90 :biggrin: and get it installed


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 2 2008, 03:24 PM~10317692
> *hellz naw we got like another week to wait
> *


shit i'm on spring break right now :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 3 2008, 12:20 PM~10325633
> *shit i'm on spring break right now :biggrin:
> *


your a bitch lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 3 2008, 01:04 PM~10326447
> *your a bitch lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight, heres alil story today

lately i been workin on a boat in shop class. i was doin reall good but you know there is alot of mistakes and shit and it is not a very accurate boat lol. today i let one of the shop teachers do what he wanted, which was make it more realistic. dont get me wrong what he did was cool and more realistic but my verison was like this uber poke your eye out boat. then he changed the stuff i was gunna do to the mass. this is my fault because i let him do it and now its not really attack boat looking lol.

moral and lesson:
your creation is your creation, but when you let someone else work on it and have their way with it it probably wont come out lookin like you want.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 3 2008, 07:49 PM~10329611
> *aight, heres alil story today
> 
> lately i been workin on a boat in shop class. i was doin reall good but you know there is alot of mistakes and shit and it is not a very accurate boat lol. today i let one of the shop teachers do what he wanted, which was make it more realistic. dont get me wrong what he did was cool and more realistic but my verison was like this uber poke your eye out boat. then he changed the stuff i was gunna do to the mass. this is my fault because i let him do it and now its not really attack boat looking lol.
> 
> moral and lesson:
> your creation is your creation, but when you let someone else work on it and have their way with it it probably wont come out lookin like you want.
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah I hate when people come into the scene and fuck things up :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

pulled the water pumps and pulleys and motor mounts off the 327 im gonna put them on the 305 soon...my plan was to get the car running before spring break is over but fuck it i've been kinda lazy these last couple days and i dont want to rush it and have something fuck up again...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 4 2008, 12:30 AM~10331659
> *pulled the water pumps and pulleys and motor mounts off the 327 im gonna put them on the 305 soon...my plan was to get the car running before spring break is over but fuck it i've been kinda lazy these last couple days and i dont want to rush it and have something fuck up again...
> *


i feel ya

yo i might be putin a 305 in my caddy too lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 4 2008, 06:42 PM~10337888
> *i feel ya
> 
> yo i might be putin a 305 in my caddy too lol
> *


coo when u gonna do that?
TOMORROW IM GOING TO THIS BIGASS CAR SWAP MEET ITS HELLA BADASS WE WENT LAST YEAR THEY HAVE HELLA PARTS LOTS OF CHEVY SHIT LAST TIME WE WENT WE WERE LOOKING AT A 63 IMPALA SS 409 THAT WAS FOR SALE FOR LIKE 30 OR 40 GZ AND SOME GUY CAME UP AND CASHED HIM OUT AND WAS LIKE UR NOT GONNA DRIVE THE CAR ANYMORE ARE YOU THE OTHER GUY WAS LIKE NOPE AND THE DUDE THAT BOUGHT THE CAR SAID OKAY IM GONNA GO PICK IT UP TOMORROW MORNING I WAS LIKE :0 IT WAS HELLA CLEAN
but yeah im gonna go look for a fan shroud and a original air breather


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my cuzin has it and he was like i'll give it to you for free but im goin to pay for it and his gas up here and back


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Rainy Day, Rain All Day


----------



## ElMonte74'

Man i'm bored today :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10342192
> *Rainy Day, Rain All Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn clean ur white walls it looks like u dont have any  i got what i was going to the swapmeet for fuck ya a fan shroud 25 bucks!!!! thats hella cheap!!! my dad got some 13s too for 65 bucks with kos and adapters :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10344638
> *damn clean ur white walls it looks like u dont have any  i got what i was going to the swapmeet for fuck ya a fan shroud 25 bucks!!!! thats hella cheap!!! my dad got some 13s too for 65 bucks with kos and adapters :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 about the white walls  . And Damn 25 bucks and 65 for a set of spokes :0 shit I should have sent you money to get me some shit  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 09:35 PM~10344916
> *x2 about the white walls  .  And Damn 25 bucks and 65 for a set of spokes :0  shit I should have sent you money to get me some shit   :biggrin:
> *


there was alot of cool stuff cruiser skirts lots of chrome shit hubcaps cross bars chrome grills bunch of shit...chrome a arms all chrome undercarriage


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2008, 09:38 PM~10344936
> *there was alot of cool stuff cruiser skirts lots of chrome shit hubcaps cross bars chrome grills bunch of shit...chrome a arms all chrome undercarriage
> *


 :0 your making me jealous  :biggrin: :biggrin: cause NM doesn't have swap meets :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2008, 09:47 PM~10344638
> *damn clean ur white walls it looks like u dont have any  i got what i was going to the swapmeet for fuck ya a fan shroud 25 bucks!!!! thats hella cheap!!! my dad got some 13s too for 65 bucks with kos and adapters :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Orale tried installing my chain today but no luck cause I need that tool that takes off steering wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 11:50 PM~10345439
> *Orale tried installing my chain today but no luck cause I need that tool that takes off steering wheels :biggrin:
> *


I usually jus rent them from auto zone for like $13 and just get my money back when i am done since i rarely need to remove steering wheel


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 5 2008, 11:00 PM~10345481
> *I usually jus rent them from auto zone for like $13 and just get my money back when i am done since i rarely need to remove steering wheel
> *


actually I'm going to ask my primo to use his cause he owns his own garage  :biggrin: .


----------



## eseoso69

my 83 buick and my 69 impala


----------



## six trey impala

nice 69!!! u should put some 13s on it,it would look mean as fuck!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 12:21 AM~10345567
> *actually I'm going to ask my primo to use his cause he owns his own garage   :biggrin: .
> *


cant beat that :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 12:07 AM~10345710
> *nice 69!!! u should put some 13s on it,it would look mean as fuck!!!
> *


thanx ese i know ima put some 13s and hopefully i finish workink on the body and get it painted before crussing is over


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Apr 6 2008, 10:18 AM~10347256
> *thanx ese i know ima put some 13s and hopefully i finish workink on the body and get it painted before crussing is over
> *


what color u gonna paint it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:19 AM~10345741
> *cant beat that  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up hows the 63?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:19 AM~10345741
> *cant beat that  :biggrin:
> *


no you can't


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Apr 5 2008, 11:43 PM~10345640
> *my 83 buick and my 69 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats your 69, or your dads?

just go ahead and swang that buick. put it on the bumpa'!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 5 2008, 11:05 AM~10342192
> *Rainy Day, Rain All Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats on the back door?


----------



## CaddyKid253

oh! tha door handle is hangin.  i just fig' it out.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 6 2008, 03:38 PM~10348599
> *oh! tha door handle is hangin.  i just fig' it out.
> *


yeah lol, dont wanna put it back on cuz if i get it primered i'll be too lazy to take it off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 6 2008, 02:43 PM~10348616
> *yeah lol, dont wanna put it back on cuz if i get it primered i'll be too lazy to take it off
> *


CLEAN THE WHITE WALLS


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 03:15 PM~10348730
> *CLEAN THE WHITE WALLS
> *


:rofl: let it be


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 05:07 PM~10349295
> *:rofl: let it be
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he knows im just giving him a hard time...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10349606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: he knows im just giving him a hard time...
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 03:15 PM~10348730
> *CLEAN THE WHITE WALLS
> *


x-2 i dont care if the tires are 20 years old, or if the tire is flat, they better be some clean ass white walls on a old flat tire.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 04:15 PM~10348730
> *CLEAN THE WHITE WALLS
> *













































NO


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 11:11 AM~10347528
> *what color u gonna paint it?
> *


IVE BEEN THINKING COBALT BLUE OR METALIC BLACK


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 6 2008, 02:35 PM~10348587
> *thats your 69, or your dads?
> 
> just go ahead and swang that buick. put it on the bumpa'!
> *


ITS MINE IVE HAD IT FOR LIKE ALMOST 2 YEARS


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt

good news, im starting as an apperentace (spelling) for a shop tomorrow. but im not getting paid for maybe a month because he has to make a desicon. but im going tomorrow after school :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 7 2008, 04:46 PM~10358123
> *ttt
> 
> good news, im starting as an apperentace (spelling) for a shop tomorrow. but im not getting paid for maybe a month because he has to make a desicon. but im going tomorrow after school :biggrin:
> *


what kinda of shop  . hey Juan(Wicked) look at this 78' Monte looks just like yours only black and a 78  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402517


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 09:41 PM~10360933
> *what kinda of shop  .  hey Juan(Wicked) look at this 78' Monte
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402517
> *


oooo bolt onz oldskool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2008, 12:12 PM~10347530
> *Whats up hows the 63?
> *


sup homie, jus piecing some moldings and few other goodies. picked up some junk for it...wonder if its any good :0 should have few more accys on tha way.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10360933
> *what kinda of shop  .  hey Juan(Wicked) look at this 78' Monte looks just like yours only black and a 78
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402517
> *


I like it, not a big fan of the interior, but it's a Monte. The 3rd Gen. Montes have really grown on me.


Well today, I got tired of having no sounds when I give my car gas, So I cut off the Muffler. Right now it has none, but Tomorrow Imma just do all straight back pipe. Car sounds like a fucking Muscle car!! :cheesy: 


My car wont pass smog anymore... hno:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 09:36 PM~10361413
> *sup homie, jus piecing some moldings and few other goodies. picked up some junk for it...wonder if its any good :0 should have few more accys on tha way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hazard light switch and an Autoronic eye!! :thumbsup:

Gotta live them GM accessories!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 7 2008, 11:46 PM~10361485
> *Hazard light switch and an Autoronic eye!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gotta live them GM accessories!!
> *


 :biggrin: had to get em...should have few more things on way.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10361513
> *:biggrin:  had to get em...should have few more things on way.
> *


Those accessories really add to the look of the car, and my advice Don't stop! The more the BETTER!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 8 2008, 12:02 AM~10361587
> *Those accessories really add to the look of the car, and my advice Don't stop! The more the BETTER!!
> *


yea lil by lil im tryn get em all. have my eye on a compass but the price on em is up there...lol..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:36 PM~10361413
> *sup homie, jus piecing some moldings and few other goodies. picked up some junk for it...wonder if its any good :0 should have few more accys on tha way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those reproduction parts? they look new i like the Autronic Eye its not worth much at all u should just give it to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i already got the 4 way flasher that was a factory option for my car...last weekend i was gonna pick up a factory tach for my car for 175 but it was missing the harness which was no biggie but then i would have blown all my money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 PM~10361699
> *yea lil by lil im tryn get em all. have my eye on a compass but the price on em is up there...lol..
> *


i know an old man who has a factory compass sitting around!! im gonna try to get it off him :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 7 2008, 10:43 PM~10361470
> *I like it, not a big fan of the interior, but it's a Monte. The 3rd Gen. Montes have really grown on me.
> Well today, I got tired of having no sounds  when I give my car gas, So I cut off the Muffler. Right now it has none, but Tomorrow Imma just do all straight back pipe. Car sounds like  a fucking Muscle car!!  :cheesy:
> My car wont pass smog anymore...  hno:
> *


 :0 well at least it sounds good mine has a hole in it and every time you rev it, it sounds like it has a straight 6 in it :uh: oh well soon I will have my headers and glass packs  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 8 2008, 06:28 AM~10362374-->
> 
> 
> 
> those reproduction parts? they look new i like the Autronic Eye its not worth much at all u should just give it to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: Autronic eye is fully restored jus wanting to get few more things so i can put them in all at once...more funner that way...lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 06:29 AM~10362375
> *i already got the 4 way flasher that was a factory option for my car...last weekend i was gonna pick up a factory tach for my car for 175 but it was missing the harness which was no biggie but then i would have blown all my money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your 6Trey gon look good when you have it to where your vision is at.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 06:31 AM~10362378
> *i know an old man who has a factory compass sitting around!! im gonna try to get it off him :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i have my eye on one but i think to myself, i could either get a compass or finish piecing my exterior...never know!!! :biggrin: na none of tha stuff i have is repro. i go by the parts number and make sure i am correct..."NEVER FAKE THE FUNK" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 12:24 PM~10364838
> *:nono: Autronic eye is fully restored jus wanting to get few more things so i can put them in all at once...more funner that way...lol
> your 6Trey gon look good when you have it to where your vision is at.
> *


cool i bet that was expensive...ya once its done its gonna look badass when i first got the car i already knew what i wanted to do i could see the car finished i always have visions of the car done when we're gonna get it even if its not mine :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 12:28 PM~10364885
> *i have my eye on one but i think to myself, i could either get a compass or finish piecing my exterior...never know!!! :biggrin: na none of tha stuff i have is repro. i go by the parts number and make sure i am correct..."NEVER FAKE THE FUNK"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
do u have skirts for ur car?


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres a oldies staion out of LA called K-EARTH its a real good station  

heres a Link
http://player.cbsradio.com/player/CBSRadio...4&onestat=krth2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2008, 01:22 PM~10365325
> *heres a oldies staion out of LA called K-EARTH its a real good station
> 
> heres a Link
> http://player.cbsradio.com/player/CBSRadio...4&onestat=krth2
> *


LA's always got badass radio stations...they play more like doowops and like beatles and beach boys theres one out there that plays a bunch of oldies like brenton wood and old westcoast rap some chicanos run it dont remember what its called


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: yeah I know there radio stations are better than the ones here in clovis


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2008, 02:00 PM~10365640
> *:biggrin: yeah I know there radio stations are better than the ones here in clovis
> *


same here all they play here is that hyphy shit thats on the radio :uh: thats why i dont listen to the radio anymore just my cds


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 02:04 PM~10365663
> *same here all they play here is that hyphy shit thats on the radio :uh: thats why i dont listen to the radio anymore just my cds
> *


here they play the same oldie over and over :uh: same here when ever I listen to the radio my homie puts it on the local spanish station and when a song plays he starts singing and i sit there looking at him like he's crazy and he's all like haven't you heard this song and i'm all like no I listen to my cds more than i do radio :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10365740
> *here they play the same oldie over and over :uh: same here when ever I listen to the radio my homie puts it on the local spanish station and when a song plays he starts singing and i sit there looking at him like he's crazy and he's all like haven't you heard this song and i'm all like no I listen to my cds more than i do radio :biggrin:
> *


haha ya our oldie station is 100.9 cherry fm they play the same music too...beach boys beatles the same old sometimes they play some cool jams though...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 02:18 PM~10365294
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> do u have skirts for ur car?
> *


I'm bout place a order for tha skirts, rear bumper guards, grille guard and continental kit... know a guy with some NOS sancos but he is hesitant in lettin em go... 

I know what you mean on that. as soon as I see a car I have a finished vision down to the smallest details. guess that's why I love these cars so much because it feels good every step you take to make that vision happen. every bolt you replace or every knob you get rechromed it makes a world of diffrence in my eyes.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10366204
> *I'm bout place a order for tha skirts, rear bumper guards, grille guard and continental kit...  know a guy with some NOS sancos but he is hesitant in lettin em go...
> 
> I know what you mean on that. as soon as I see a car I have a finished vision down to the smallest details. guess that's why I love these cars so much because it feels good every step you take to make that vision happen. every bolt you replace or every knob you get rechromed it makes a world of diffrence in my eyes.
> *


ya same here...its the little things that count...did u get a reproduction grill guard
try to find a nos one cause like the new ones like mine u have to drill holes in ur bumper which sucks the rear ones u dont but front u do


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10366204
> *I'm bout place a order for tha skirts, rear bumper guards, grille guard and continental kit...  know a guy with some NOS sancos but he is hesitant in lettin em go...
> 
> I know what you mean on that. as soon as I see a car I have a finished vision down to the smallest details. guess that's why I love these cars so much because it feels good every step you take to make that vision happen. every bolt you replace or every knob you get rechromed it makes a world of diffrence in my eyes.
> *


ya same here...its the little things that count...did u get a reproduction grill guard
try to find a nos one cause like the new ones like mine u have to drill holes in ur bumper which sucks the rear ones u dont but front u do


----------



## six trey impala

hey do u have the stock wheels or different ones...cause like with my hubcaps i'd run baby moons underneath them so the wheels dont sit so far in like the stocks but i couldnt run my skirts cause they rub on the hubbies but if u got the stocks u should be fine till u go to 13s i had to shave the back side of my skirts to get them on


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 06:21 PM~10366910
> *hey do u have the stock wheels or different ones...cause like with my hubcaps i'd run baby moons underneath them so the wheels dont sit so far in like the stocks but i couldnt run my skirts cause they rub on the hubbies but if u got the stocks u should be fine till u go to 13s i had to shave the back side of my skirts to get them on
> *


you have chinas? my homie put daytons on his 64 and cleared the skirts with no problem. 

I have the stocks and i have mocked up some skirts and didnt seem to rub.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 06:19 PM~10366897
> *ya same here...its the little things that count...did u get a reproduction grill guard
> try to find a nos one cause like the new ones like mine u have to drill holes in ur bumper which sucks the rear ones u dont but front u do
> *


that was the one i was going to order the repro one. whats the diffrence from OG one to repro.?


----------



## six trey impala

went out and took pics of the motor im gonna drop in and the engine compartment...
its all dusty cause its been raining and the car doesnt have the hood on it but its still pretty clean
















my 327 valve covers i need to get the 327 sticker badges for them...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 05:40 PM~10367090
> *that was the one i was going to order the repro one. whats the diffrence from OG one to repro.?
> *


the mounting hardware...the Og ones have hooks that hook on to ur bumper then u tighten it down...the repro ones u have to drill holes in ur bumper ends then bolt it on its kinda a bitch to get ur hands in there too tighten the bolts on...but its all up to u i didnt really care cause my bumper ends are fucked up on the inside from the custom license plate panel the car had before :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 05:38 PM~10367072
> *you have chinas? my homie put daytons on his 64 and cleared the skirts with no problem.
> 
> I have the stocks and i have mocked up some skirts and didnt seem to rub.
> *


ya chinas...i dont know daytons might have a different offset and lip but i know on mine i had to shave them down a bit on one side because of the way the rear end shifts over on the X frames the other side cleared fine i got like a inch but on the side that its shifted over to i have like 1/2 inch...on ur car with stocks it'll be fine but with my hubcaps it would rub because i had the baby moons under them and those had a different offset then the stocks


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 06:46 PM~10367157
> *ya chinas...i dont know daytons might have a different offset and lip but i know on mine i had to shave them down a bit on one side because of the way the rear end shifts over on the X frames the other side cleared fine i got like a inch but on the side that its shifted over to i have like 1/2 inch...on ur car with stocks it'll be fine but with my hubcaps it would rub because i had the baby moons under them and those had a different offset then the stocks
> *


yea that was one of many things the impalas have problems with, that and also the rear lights. Buying the rear harness is the best invetsment i ever made. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 7 2008, 10:41 PM~10360933
> *what kinda of shop  .  hey Juan(Wicked) look at this 78' Monte looks just like yours only black and a 78
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402517
> *


i shop that specializes in electrical stuff, but does all kinda repairs

today was great i worked on a few different cars, changed the oil and rotated the tires on a taxi with the owners son. i really like this shop


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10368173
> *i shop that specializes in electrical stuff, but does all kinda repairs
> 
> today was great i worked on a few different cars, changed the oil and rotated the tires on a taxi with the owners son. i really like this shop
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 05:49 PM~10367189
> *yea that was one of many things the impalas have problems with, that and also the rear lights. Buying the rear harness is the best invetsment i ever made. :biggrin:
> *


ya i wanna get a new harness for that too my lights trip out sometimes like i'll turn them on and only a few work then i turn them off then back on then all work or u'll have to give them a love tap...now my tail lights dont work when i turn the head lights on but if i put the park lights on they go on :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2008, 09:14 PM~10368496
> *ya i wanna get a new harness for that too my lights trip out sometimes like i'll turn them on and only a few work then i turn them off then back on then all work or u'll have to give them a love tap...now my tail lights dont work when i turn the head lights on but if i put the park lights on they go on :uh:
> *


been thru all them issues. harness is deff the way to go. also maybe checkin the mechanism on the column for the turn signal. Also have you checked if you have the right bulbs in the right place?

On my old 64 we had to put a wire to all the bulb sockets and ground them to a bolt so they had there own ground


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2008, 08:18 PM~10368540
> *been thru all them issues. harness is deff the way to go. also maybe checkin the mechanism on the column for the turn signal. Also have you checked if you have the right bulbs in the right place?
> *


i've checked the bulbs but never the column...i wanna buy all new wiring harness for it cause its got alot of shit that it dont need like a oldskool ghetto alarm that u arm by turning a key hole in the fender :uh: i wanna get a new sending unit too get the cold light to work...i love that light my dads works on his convertible it looks badass


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im beat lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area) 
April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area) 
May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
May 18th BELLINGHAM (College) 
May 26th SEATTLE (Seward Park)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE (Lowcos car club) 
July 20th SPOKANE (Lowcos car club)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND (Lrm) 
Aug 23rd YAKIMA (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
Aug 24th YAKIMA (Blvd Ent.)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO (Puro Locos car club)
INDIVIDUALS (car club show) TBA


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 9 2008, 10:17 PM~10378827
> *April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area)
> April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM (College)
> May 26th SEATTLE (Seward Park)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE (Lowcos car club)
> July 20th SPOKANE (Lowcos car club)
> Aug 3rd PORTLAND (Lrm)
> Aug 23rd YAKIMA (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
> Aug 24th YAKIMA (Blvd Ent.)
> Aug 30th HILLSBORO (Puro Locos car club)
> INDIVIDUALS (car club show) TBA
> *


damn northwest got a bunch of shows coming up :biggrin: gotta get the 63 ready to at least cruise through them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10378905
> *damn northwest got a bunch of shows coming up :biggrin: gotta get the 63 ready to at least cruise through them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: shit I was looking forward to the Burque show but they cancelled it :uh: but may 3rd i'm going to the lubbock show, and then june 29th going to a show in Hereford :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt, going to work


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 10 2008, 10:58 AM~10381500
> *ttt, going to work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im home, today was great i helped put in a new tranny in a chevy truck


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn where yall been?? lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 11 2008, 03:34 PM~10393234
> *damn where yall been?? lol
> *


working on our cars...well i am


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2008, 03:46 PM~10393784
> *working on our cars...well i am
> *


Hahah me 2. Well I've been hunting down parts I need for the car. Minor mechanical parts, and I finally got the exhaust done. It sounds a lot better now. I need to make a video of it again, the last videos were embarrassing.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 11 2008, 06:52 PM~10394663
> *Hahah me 2. Well I've been hunting down parts I need for the car. Minor mechanical parts, and I finally got the exhaust done. It sounds a lot better now. I need to make a video of it again, the last videos were embarrassing..  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we're getting my motor put back together all we need is to throw the fuel pump and water pump on on its ready to go back in the beast!!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2008, 06:29 PM~10394874
> *:biggrin: we're getting my motor put back together all we need is to throw the fuel pump and water pump on on its ready to go back in the beast!!!
> *


Hell yah get that shit done homie!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10396134
> *Hell yah get that shit done homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tomorrow im gonna wake up early and throw everything in and the rest of the new push rods on...CANT WAIT!!! i wanna have it done for our meeting sunday


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

gotta get the vacuum lines, when i get my caddy started if i can, ima cruise that bitch around my neighborhood. fuck the fucked up primer fuck the fillers and a royal fuck to the exhuast im gunna fuckin cruise it. been down for sooo damn long im gettin pissed


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 12 2008, 10:17 AM~10398410
> *gotta get the vacuum lines, when i get my caddy started if i can, ima cruise that bitch around my neighborhood. fuck the fucked up primer fuck the fillers and a royal fuck to the exhuast im gunna fuckin cruise it. been down for sooo damn long im gettin pissed
> *


thats the spirit!!! haha
well i put all the pushrods in and painted everything up jus waiting for the permetex to dry on the gaskets and im throwing the water pump and intake on!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

So today I got down to putting the chain on today. So since I didnt have the puller my dad told me all I had to was pull side to side on the steering to take it off. So I didn't listen to him so I just tried pulling it off(didn't work) I tried prying it off didn't work(J/K) but I tried my dads method and it worked









Test fitting it









finally on









Took it for cruise after that and man it felt good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

THE MOTOR IS IN!!! AND BOLTED UP TO TRANNY AND MOTOR MOUNTS JUS GOTTA PUT THE RADIATOR AND DISTRIBUTOR AND I HAD TO GET A DIFFERENT WATER PUMP SINCE MY CAR WAS A SHORT NECK WATER PUMP AND THE 305 HAD A THICKER HARMONIC BALANCER I HAD TO GET A LONG NECK WATER PUMP!!! TOMORROW IT SHOULD BE RUNNING...MY GOAL IS TO GET IT RUNNING BEFORE 7:00 PM WHICH IS OUR CLUB MEETING


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 12 2008, 10:44 PM~10402613
> *THE MOTOR IS IN!!! AND BOLTED UP TO TRANNY AND MOTOR MOUNTS JUS GOTTA PUT THE RADIATOR AND DISTRIBUTOR AND I HAD TO GET A DIFFERENT WATER PUMP SINCE MY CAR WAS A SHORT NECK WATER PUMP AND THE 305 HAD A THICKER HARMONIC BALANCER I HAD TO GET A LONG NECK WATER PUMP!!! TOMORROW IT SHOULD BE RUNNING...MY GOAL IS TO GET IT RUNNING BEFORE 7:00 PM WHICH IS OUR CLUB MEETING
> *


 :0 Oh shit. better take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 12 2008, 11:21 PM~10402876
> *:0 Oh shit.  better take some pics :biggrin:
> *


i will it dont look that great anymore cause i didnt paint the new water pump and pulleys but i dont give a fuck i just want it running :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 13 2008, 08:59 AM~10404253
> *i will it dont look that great anymore cause i didnt paint the new water pump and pulleys but i dont give a fuck i just want it running :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup yall, looks like yall makin some progress....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 13 2008, 12:01 PM~10405111
> *wassup yall, looks like yall makin some progress....
> *


my progress was small


----------



## 919ryder

hey, progress is progress. you're one step closer


----------



## six trey impala

DAMN STILL GOT MORE TOO GO!!!
gotta put the alternator and starter on...and belts then distributor!!! then we're gonna time it by ear just to cruise for now!!


----------



## six trey impala

got he starter on the alternator we're having trouble getting it to line up with a pulleys so we're gonna have to do some fabrication and drill holes into the bracket to get the alternator to scoot over so i can though all the bolts then all i will have to do is put the distributor radiator and plugs and she'll be rollin!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 13 2008, 12:13 PM~10405225
> *hey, progress is progress. you're one step closer
> *


 yep and then buy me some 14'' supremes :biggrin: oh and find a horn button for my chain :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sounds and looks good everybody...

shit tryin to get this vac shit right, the diagram dont make any sense to me tho.... where the fuck is all this shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump dammit where the fuck you guys at


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 16 2008, 06:44 PM~10433265
> *bump dammit where the fuck you guys at
> *


been putting in alot of work on my car i almost had to change everything...pulleys water pump fan man shit sucks still have to drain the oil which is gonna be a bitch cause of the headers then put anti freeze and fix my linkage :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: I've been putting in applications and getting ready for a show Hereford, TX


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man i been workin too but damn lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 16 2008, 11:47 PM~10436141
> *man i been workin too but damn lol
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

still workin and enjoying my spring break, came home and just laid on the caddy hood for a sec, felt good


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

still chilin and workin hard, learning alot but im ready to get my bitch on the road


----------



## RAGALAC

GANGSTASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...................WASSUP GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS..................MAN I SEE YALL BOYS PUTTIN SOME WORK IN HOMIES..........I CANT DO A MODAFUCKIN THING ROUNDHERE!!!!!!!!!! CAR IN DA SHOP WIT DA PAINTER AND THAT FUCKER AINT DOING A DAMTHING TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2008, 06:07 PM~10449565
> *GANGSTASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...................WASSUP GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS..................MAN I SEE YALL BOYS PUTTIN SOME WORK IN HOMIES..........I CANT DO A MODAFUCKIN THING ROUNDHERE!!!!!!!!!! CAR IN DA SHOP WIT DA PAINTER AND THAT FUCKER AINT DOING A DAMTHING TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :angry: :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn that sucks...well got all the shit on my car...but now the car wont start up it cranks over but doesnt fire up and my starter is going out :uh: so tomorrow we're gonna try to figure out why the bitch wont fire up and see whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 18 2008, 10:25 PM~10451438
> *damn that sucks...well got all the shit on my car...but now the car wont start up it cranks over but doesnt fire up and my starter is going out :uh: so tomorrow we're gonna try to figure out why the bitch wont fire up and see whats up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOT SPARK AND FUEL????????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2008, 01:05 PM~10454229
> *GOT SPARK AND FUEL????????
> *


ya we had spark it just that we plugged on wire wrong on the distributor but we got it now now it wants to start up but i dont think it has enough gas...its noisy with that gear drive u can hear it when its about to start up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit tryin to straighten up this vacuum shit....


----------



## six trey impala

fucken car man wont start...it just acts like it wants to when u first crank the key then stops...i dont know if its the fuel pump or what cause its not filling up the fuel filter all the way but the fuel pump is new...and now its leaking tranny fluid   :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: 
PINCHE TREY-VIESO!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

got the car running its loud with the gear drive sounds like its got a super charger


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2008, 11:03 PM~10457027
> *got the car running its loud with the gear drive sounds like its got a super charger
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10457084
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i kinda think its too loud i'll try to get a video...it dont really sound loud when its idling but u can still hear it but its when u give it gas in winds up :biggrin: 
tomorrow gonna wake up early and go straight out side and take the linkage all the way out and try to bend it out :cheesy: :cheesy: im all pumped i wanna get it running to drive it tomorrow for my brothers b day...oh ya I GOT MY PERMIT and im in DRIVERS ED now


----------



## whiteboy16

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10454866
> *shit tryin to straighten up this vacuum shit....
> *


dude fuck fuckin with the vacuum shit. i got a vacuum leak in my caddy on the infamous 4100. car ran like a piece of shit i fucked with it and now it dnt even idle ne one have ne idea how to adjust a tps im bout to rip my hair out messin with this shitty engine, by the way wuts up everyone havnt been around for a while been tough times :werd: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Apr 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10457321
> *dude fuck fuckin with the vacuum shit. i got a vacuum leak in my caddy on the infamous 4100. car ran like a piece of shit i fucked with it and now it dnt even idle ne one have ne idea how to adjust a tps im bout to rip my hair out messin with this shitty engine, by the way wuts up everyone havnt been around for a while been tough times  :werd:  :uh:
> *


those caddy's got alot of shit to them u need a chevy small block less crap  
u get any pics of it yet? hows the setup?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 20 2008, 12:03 AM~10457366
> *those caddy's got alot of shit to them u need a chevy small block less crap
> u get any pics of it yet? hows the setup?
> *


my cuzin has a chevy 305 that he wants to give to me but i gotta get him up here. i gotta find out if i gotta change my motor mounts...


----------



## six trey impala

GOT THE CAR ROLLING FINALLY!!!!! IT MOVES AND EVERYTHING JUS WAITING ON MY DAD TO GET BACK FROM CHURCH SO I CAN MOVE THE ELCO AND I CAN TAKE IT ON A LIL CRUISE!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 20 2008, 12:19 PM~10459771
> *GOT THE CAR ROLLING FINALLY!!!!! IT MOVES AND EVERYTHING JUS WAITING ON MY DAD TO GET BACK FROM CHURCH SO I CAN MOVE THE ELCO AND I CAN TAKE IT ON A LIL CRUISE!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## whiteboy16

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Apr 20 2008, 03:37 PM~10460780
> *uffin:
> *


wassapening!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 20 2008, 01:19 PM~10459771
> *GOT THE CAR ROLLING FINALLY!!!!! IT MOVES AND EVERYTHING JUS WAITING ON MY DAD TO GET BACK FROM CHURCH SO I CAN MOVE THE ELCO AND I CAN TAKE IT ON A LIL CRUISE!!!!!
> *


go son goooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my car is going into the shop i work at, at the end of the month for my birthday, i am gunna help get it running. gunna have to get a new exhuast too.....then primer...but its about damn time...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10470319
> *my car is going into the shop i work at, at the end of the month for my birthday, i am gunna help get it running. gunna have to get a new exhuast too.....then primer...but its about damn time...
> *


 get pics.


----------



## six trey impala

coo ya get some pics...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

found out why my car is leaking so much anti freeze i guess there was 2 bad soft plugs in the motor but the hole in one got covered up with the paint :angry: so i think i might try to put some silicone on it for now or raise one side of the motor out and replace it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 21 2008, 10:42 PM~10471853
> *found out why my car is leaking so much anti freeze i guess there was 2 bad soft plugs in the motor but the hole in one got covered up with the paint :angry: so i think i might try to put some silicone on it for now or raise one side of the motor out and replace it...
> *


shit good luck, at least your doing you thing...


----------



## ElMonte74'

yeah thats true  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

twisteddreamz87 revival.....6days left


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 22 2008, 05:19 PM~10478981
> *twisteddreamz87 revival.....6days left
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10478981
> *twisteddreamz87 revival.....6days left
> *


lol nvm it has to go in when he has room, could be a month or 2 weeks, who knows


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 23 2008, 07:01 AM~10483508
> *lol nvm it has to go in when he has room, could be a month or 2 weeks, who knows
> *


  damn thats to bad


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah i know....

listen to this, im not a kid rock fan and im not religous what so ever but this is a good song..
only god knows why


----------



## eseoso69

wats uo homies let me know wat u think i just primer the fendres hood and passenger side door


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nice work Oso like tha 13 on the driver side


----------



## eseoso69

gracias ese simon i like the 13s better than the 17s too
hows ur monte coming out


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my bday is tuesday bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

i guess it's about time i came back to this thread  nah, i been a lil busy. i didn't have time to read all the pages i missed b/c u guys move to damn fast! :biggrin: anyway, Mike what shop do you work at? might have to come get some work done on a hook up price :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Apr 26 2008, 07:15 AM~10508181
> *wats uo homies let me know wat u think i just primer the fendres hood and passenger side door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. but clean your white walls. it dont matter that one side is diff' then the other, if you got white walls, they gota be clean. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Apr 27 2008, 12:33 AM~10512675
> *gracias ese simon i like the 13s better than the 17s too
> hows ur monte coming out
> *


Slow but you can't rush perfection :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

worked on my car today...we were gonna take it out cruising today but the fucken drive line is making some grinding noise i dont know if the carrier bearing got messed up hopefully it did and wasnt something else cause thats kinda easy to fix...but i got to drive it up the street it burns out alot with both tires :biggrin: :biggrin: POSI BABY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

tomorrow is my bday.... i figure i got 10 years left


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10524260
> *tomorrow is my bday.... i figure i got 10 years left
> *


till....


----------



## Wicked

TTT!

This topic died a lil que no?  

Anyway need your guys opinion, I made a new vid of the car, with a bit of retarded audio commentary by me, but anyway. I wanted to know If you guys think the car sounds better or not. I fixed the rough idle it had, so it idles pretty smooth now.

Before:

Video 1

After:

Video 2


----------



## six trey impala

sounds pretty good...does it have lifter noise like the ticking?


----------



## Wicked

And finally the test drive, Almost crashed into my fence too. 

Test Drive


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2008, 10:38 PM~10529125
> *sounds pretty good...does it have lifter noise like the ticking?
> *


Yes, I'm not sure were it's coming from, car does have miles on it so alot stuff is worn out and/or needs to be fixed


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2008, 11:39 PM~10529131
> *And finally the test drive, Almost crashed into my fence too.
> 
> Test Drive
> *


"whoaaaa almost crashed my car son of a bitch!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ima have to make one of those videos...i'll show u what it feels like to go sideways in a cloud of smoke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2008, 10:45 PM~10529165
> *"whoaaaa almost crashed my car son of a bitch!!!" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ima have to make one of those videos...i'll show u what it feels like to go sideways in a cloud of smoke :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  

Yah, I gotta tell you even though with all the work these car needs there better than modern day cars. There soo much fun to drive! And DO IT man, I wanna see it in action.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2008, 11:49 PM~10529188
> *
> 
> Yah, I gotta tell you even though with all the work these car needs there better than modern day cars. There soo much fun to drive! And DO IT man, I wanna see it in action.
> *


ya they're way better...ur gonna make me wear out my tires :biggrin: :biggrin: i dont know how to send videos from my phones to the computer


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2008, 10:51 PM~10529201
> *ya they're way better...ur gonna make me wear out my tires :biggrin:  :biggrin: i dont know how to send videos from my phones to the computer
> *


DO IT DO IT! :cheesy: 

Ahhhhhh man, and you gots a Posi too, Shoot I need to jack an SS Monte for one. Give it a try you might figure it out..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2008, 11:55 PM~10529214
> *DO IT DO IT!  :cheesy:
> 
> Ahhhhhh man, and you gots a Posi too, Shoot I need to jack an SS Monte for one. Give it a try you might figure it out..
> *


ya i got posi so i can swing the ass end on it :biggrin: but before i do any stupid shit with the car i gotta find out what the grinding noise is on the drive line and see if it is the carrier bearing :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

my dad wants to get a SS monte rear end for his LS elco with posi those have low gears in them...i remember his old SS monte would burn out like crazy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2008, 11:45 PM~10529165
> *"whoaaaa almost crashed my car son of a bitch!!!" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ima have to make one of those videos...i'll show u what it feels like to go sideways in a cloud of smoke :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: sounded good juan. I want to do something like to


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres some videos I have

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kpP3kur6qlo

don't mind the gay commentary  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=47eP8uoVsUA&feature=user

oh and i don't have that good of camera either


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 27 2008, 04:30 PM~10515175
> *i guess it's about time i came back to this thread  nah, i been a lil busy. i didn't have time to read all the pages i missed b/c u guys move to damn fast! :biggrin: anyway, Mike what shop do you work at? might have to come get some work done on a hook up price :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u guys don't know me anymore?? :biggrin: :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 29 2008, 11:08 AM~10531664
> *u guys don't know me anymore?? :biggrin:  :0
> *


we wont talk to u till u post pics of the linc...
jus playin what up foo!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2008, 10:24 AM~10531199
> *heres some videos I have
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kpP3kur6qlo
> 
> don't mind the gay commentary
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=47eP8uoVsUA&feature=user
> 
> oh and i don't have that good of camera either
> *


lets see that 350 light up the tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up everyone, dustin man where the fuck you been????!!!! 

16 bitches, and im soooo fucken close to the caddy being in the shop


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2008, 03:02 PM~10533620
> *lets see that 350 light up the tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it can to but since no one rides with me I can't take vid of it  . I'm wanting to get a posi for my rear end to :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 29 2008, 03:07 PM~10533648
> *wut up everyone, dustin man where the fuck you been????!!!!
> 
> 16 bitches, and im soooo fucken close to the caddy being in the shop
> *


HAPPY BIRFDAY MIJITA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2008, 03:08 PM~10533652
> *it can to but since no one rides with me I can't take vid of it  .  I'm wanting to get a posi for my rear end to :biggrin:
> *


set the camera on the curb and do it or face it towards the back tires while in the car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10533663
> *HAPPY BIRFDAY MIJITA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhahahahha, thanks homie!!!


----------



## six trey impala

today at 5 i start drivers ed...we're already gonna start driving~~~!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2008, 03:10 PM~10533671
> *set the camera on the curb and do it or face it towards the back tires while in the car
> *


again I only have a cell phone camera  . and it sucks :angry: .

:0 oh shit better not kill anyone :biggrin: 

and happy b day homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2008, 03:15 PM~10533711
> *again I only have a cell phone camera  .  and it sucks :angry: .
> 
> :0 oh shit better not kill anyone :biggrin:
> 
> and happy b day homie
> *


ya right im what u call a professional 
how bout u fly my down to clovis and i'll drive the car and do burnouts and doughnuts while u video tape it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2008, 04:15 PM~10533711
> *again I only have a cell phone camera  .  and it sucks :angry: .
> 
> :0 oh shit better not kill anyone :biggrin:
> 
> and happy b day homie
> *


ty man

yo those vids rule, that monte sounds mean as fuck. i plan on taping my lil cruise when my caddy gets outta the shop


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2008, 03:18 PM~10533736
> *ya right im what u call a professional
> how bout u fly my down to clovis and i'll drive the car and do burnouts and doughnuts while u video tape it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 29 2008, 05:07 PM~10533648
> *wut up everyone, dustin man where the fuck you been????!!!!
> 
> 16 bitches, and im soooo fucken close to the caddy being in the shop
> *


just trynna make some things right.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 30 2008, 10:33 AM~10540866
> *just trynna make some things right.
> *


thats always fun lol. man i tell you what me and you got alot of riding to do when all our shit is good


----------



## CaddyKid253

paintin the lak again. heres a pic from today. i'll post a daily pic. it should be done on mon or tue.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10547236
> *paintin the lak again. heres a pic from today. i'll post a daily pic. it should be done on mon or tue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn didnt u barely get new stripes? u doing it the same color?


----------



## RAGALAC

OLD PIC OF DA RAGALAC BFO IT GOT R.I.PED.....LOL......PAINTER SAID IN 2 WEEKS MY RAGEDY SHIT OUT THE PAINT SHOP...HE PROMISED SO WELL SEE HOW DAT GOES!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10546723
> *BITCH PLEASE I BEEN HITTIN YOU STFU AND STAY OUT THIS SUBJECT!!!!!!
> *


HAD TO OWN ONE THESE SO CALLED OG'S............THINKIN A ***** SLIPPIN CUZ WE YOUNG.............. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10547409-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn didnt u barely get new stripes? u doing it the same color?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ima get it redone and more of it. and im gona clear over the strips so its smooth.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10547456
> *THINKIN A ***** SLIPPIN CUZ WE YOUNG.............. :biggrin:
> *


i feel that. i had to earn my rep 'round here.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10547512
> *yeah, ima get it redone and more of it. and im gona clear over the strips so its smooth.
> i feel that. i had to earn my rep 'round here.
> *


coo so those stripes gonna be there for good unless u strip it down :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see it for yaks


----------



## CaddyKid253

i seen the show list. and theres alot of shows in yak this year.


----------



## ElMonte74'

got back from the unemployment office. i'm just thinkin of going to grocery stores to ask for jobs cause at the unemployment office they have you work on computers and the questions they ask are also confusing


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 1 2008, 11:35 AM~10551786
> *got back from the unemployment office.  i'm just thinkin of going to grocery stores to ask for jobs cause at the unemployment office they have you work on computers and the questions they ask are also confusing
> *


PROLLY THEM STUPID APTITUDE TEST HU???LIKE "IF U SEEN SOMEBODY STEALING WOULD U TELL...." TYPE SHIT........IF IT IS THAT ALL U GOTA DO IS LIE........LOL...TELL EM WAT THEY WANA HEAR ANDYOULL BE GOOD TO GO...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahhahaha, damn caddy, you painting the lac again??

ragalac man wut up aint seen you on here for alil bit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:40 AM~10551818
> *PROLLY THEM STUPID APTITUDE TEST HU???LIKE "IF U SEEN SOMEBODY STEALING WOULD U TELL...." TYPE SHIT........IF IT IS THAT ALL U GOTA DO IS LIE........LOL...TELL EM WAT THEY WANA HEAR ANDYOULL BE GOOD TO GO...
> *


no it was for a resume and then they want me to go back to regular school to do some called JAG its for people who are graduating and have never had a job.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 1 2008, 11:35 AM~10551786
> *got back from the unemployment office.  i'm just thinkin of going to grocery stores to ask for jobs cause at the unemployment office they have you work on computers and the questions they ask are also confusing
> *


its the same on grocery stores...u gotta take them on computers...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump bitches


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 1 2008, 02:39 PM~10553376
> *ahhahaha, damn caddy, you painting the lac again??
> 
> ragalac man wut up aint seen you on here for alil bit
> *


YEA SHOULD BE OUT N DONE IN TWO WEEKS :biggrin: :biggrin: .......BUT HE SAID THAT 2MONTHS AGO SO IONO?????????LOL.........

YEA MAN I BEEN OUT CUZ WE BEEN BUSY AT THE SHOP SO I AINT HAD TIME TO FUCK OFF YA DIG ME.............

IM JUST ANXIOUS TO GET MA DAYUM CAR BACK ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOT A MOONROOF TO PUT IN IT.......
THEN FRAME GETTIN A LIL STRENGHTENIN...
HAVE SUSPENSION DONE BUT AINT GOIN ON TILL ITS DRIPPIN CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMMMMMMM I NEED TO ROB ABANK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

put the 44 even if its an 2 in from the side like that monte that has a 44


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10555264
> *put the 44 even if its an 2 in from the side like that monte that has a 44
> *


fuck ya 44 would be badass


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10555264
> *put the 44 even if its an 2 in from the side like that monte that has a 44
> *


yea das wat ima do ima make it fit like if its a 15 year old girl! :biggrin: 
if something break..................FUCK IT!!!!!!11


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 08:54 PM~10555713
> *yea das wat ima do ima make it fit like if its a 15 year old girl! :biggrin:
> if something break..................FUCK IT!!!!!!11
> *


i. d said she's 18 :0 

i read that if you 3 wheel it will break. the monte that has the 44 is a hopper and no problem but havent seen it do a 3


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10556169
> *i. d said she's 18  :0
> 
> i read that if you 3 wheel it will break. the monte that has the 44 is a hopper and no problem but havent seen it do a 3
> *


15,16,17,18........all the same shit!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: well ill try some 3s and some hoppin to see wat breaks!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ROBERTO G

power moves


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 1 2008, 02:39 PM~10553376
> *ahhahaha, damn caddy, you painting the lac again??
> 
> ragalac man wut up aint seen you on here for alil bit
> *


yep! 
day 2








the car is bigger then i thought lol. you get to know it REAL good when your sanding it by hand. haha


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:37 PM~10556725
> *power moves
> *


trying to play wit da big boys ya dig me


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:52 PM~10556891
> *trying to play wit da big boys ya dig me
> *


gotcha

if you want to walk with the big dogs you cant piss like a puppy


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:53 PM~10556909
> *gotcha
> 
> if you want to walk with the big dogs you cant piss like a puppy
> *


AWREADYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 1 2008, 11:49 PM~10556855
> *yep!
> day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car is bigger then i thought lol. you get to know it REAL good when your sanding it by hand. haha
> *


tell me about it, i started sanding the linc and ran outta sand paper in a hour :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dustin you painting the linc already?


----------



## whiteboy16

yo yo yo im back been gone for a bit. havin sum trouble wit da funds but things seem to slowly be piecing back together how yall been?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@May 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10563516
> *yo yo yo im back been gone for a bit. havin sum trouble wit da funds but things seem to slowly be piecing back together how yall been?
> *


been aight, just chilling


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@May 2 2008, 07:00 PM~10563516
> *yo yo yo im back been gone for a bit. havin sum trouble wit da funds but things seem to slowly be piecing back together how yall been?
> *


still trying to get this damn car running good with no leaks pulled one side of the motor up cause i gotta take the motor mount off too get to the damn freeze plug behind it...im thinking about selling the car..its pissing me off :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 09:07 AM~10565963
> *still trying to get this damn car running good with no leaks pulled one side of the motor up cause i gotta take the motor mount off too get to the damn freeze plug behind it...im thinking about selling the car..its pissing me off :angry:  :angry:
> *


nooooooooooooooooooo you jackass


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 08:07 AM~10565963
> *still trying to get this damn car running good with no leaks pulled one side of the motor up cause i gotta take the motor mount off too get to the damn freeze plug behind it...im thinking about selling the car..its pissing me off :angry:  :angry:
> *


come on i got dibs!!!!!!!!!!!! i gota piggy bank full of coins and a ring pop!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 08:07 AM~10565963
> *still trying to get this damn car running good with no leaks pulled one side of the motor up cause i gotta take the motor mount off too get to the damn freeze plug behind it...im thinking about selling the car..its pissing me off :angry:  :angry:
> *


 ill take it!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 08:07 AM~10565963
> *still trying to get this damn car running good with no leaks pulled one side of the motor up cause i gotta take the motor mount off too get to the damn freeze plug behind it...im thinking about selling the car..its pissing me off :angry:  :angry:
> *


fucken shit i got the motor mount out of the way and tried to pull the plug out but it only like bent the center of the plug and the lip of it is still on :guns: :guns: 
this car is jinxed i swear!!!!
NEW NAME VOODOO'63 :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :ugh:  :uh: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10567927
> *fucken shit i got the motor mount out of the way and tried to pull the plug out but it only like bent the center of the plug and the lip of it is still on :guns:  :guns:
> this car is jinxed i swear!!!!
> NEW NAME VOODOO'63 :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :ugh:    :uh:  :machinegun:  :angry:
> *


bang it in on one side not in the middle.........then it ill come right out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2008, 04:42 PM~10568075
> *bang it in on one side not in the middle.........then it ill come right out
> *


ya i tried that cause thats how we usually take them out but the plug had a hole in it and i think thats where the soft plug ripped open when i hit it... :uh: 
i tell ya the car is fucken jinxed...
its trying to get back at me for first taking its heart out (327) it fucked that motor up pulled it back out had problems getting the 305 ready put it in car starts to leak anti freeze then oil and tranny fluid tightened up the tranny lines now its just anti freeze,tried taking it down the road drive line starts making noise so i think it fucked up the carrier bearing so now i gotta spend more money on a new one :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 05:01 PM~10568179
> *ya i tried that cause thats how we usually take them out but the plug had a hole in it and i think thats where the soft plug ripped open when i hit it... :uh:
> i tell ya the car is fucken jinxed...
> its trying to get back at me for first taking its heart out (327) it fucked that motor up pulled it back out had problems getting the 305 ready put it in car starts to leak anti freeze then oil and tranny fluid tightened up the tranny lines now its just anti freeze,tried taking it down the road drive line starts making noise so i think it fucked up the carrier bearing so now i gotta spend more money on a new one :angry:  :angry:
> *


*GOTA PAY DA COST TO BE DA BOSS!!!!!!!!![/*SIZE]


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2008, 06:38 PM~10568766
> *GOTA PAY DA COST TO BE DA BOSS!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]
> *



GOT THE LITTLE FUCKER OUT!!!! MUAHAHA MUAHAHAHA MUAWHAHA















now i need help getting the holes in the motor mounts to line up...my brother is gonna come over to help wiggle it in place :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 been doing some interior work on my car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

finally everything is in!!! hell ya now jus got to worry about the carrier bearing...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2008, 07:46 PM~10569224
> *finally everything is in!!! hell ya now jus got to worry about the carrier bearing...
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sounds like polo is having fun


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 3 2008, 10:54 PM~10570276
> *sounds like polo is having fun
> *


ya not really...my elbos are scraped up and bruised and my hands are cut up and red  :biggrin: 
i couldnt get the header on all the way ima see if my cousin will help me right now...i might take it to this lil show here :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 4 2008, 07:23 AM~10571220
> *ya not really...my elbos are scraped up and bruised and my hands are cut up and red   :biggrin:
> i couldnt get the header on all the way ima see if my cousin will help me right now...i might take it to this lil show here :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


.......yea i do dat shit everyday..........fuck i hate cars!!!!!!!!!!!!lol..........get yal a job that aint got shit to do wit cars cuz if not u were ur self out fuckin wit these cars all da time......


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 11:05 AM~10571765
> *.......yea i do dat shit everyday..........fuck i hate cars!!!!!!!!!!!!lol..........get yal a job that aint got shit to do wit cars cuz if not u were ur self out fuckin wit these cars all da time......
> *


how about designing car? you fuck with cars and wont get hurt


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol mechanics cars are usually pieces of shit anyway cuz they never have time to work on them


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 10:05 AM~10571765
> *.......yea i do dat shit everyday..........fuck i hate cars!!!!!!!!!!!!lol..........get yal a job that aint got shit to do wit cars cuz if not u were ur self out fuckin wit these cars all da time......
> *


ima work at shucks right down the street from my house :biggrin: :biggrin: 15% discount on parts


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10571782
> *how about designing car? you fuck with cars and wont get hurt
> *


if u can get dat far then hey go for it but theres steppin stones u gota take to get there ya dig me............hopefully ilearn this biz a bit more and become a service writer(man who u talk to about getin ur car fixed then he tells mechanics wat to do)......good money there....but for now ill be a grease monkey!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fucken school, fuck mondays


----------



## six trey impala

didnt get to take the 63 out cruising last night it over heated...fucken car is jinxed i think the thermostat is bad on it and aint opening up


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 07:28 AM~10577799
> *didnt get to take the 63 out cruising last night it over heated...fucken car is jinxed i think the thermostat is bad on it and aint opening up
> *


dam homie that sucks................look i aint trying to tell u how to run ur car n shit but imo i think the best thing for u to do homie is sit it for a minute and just go over the car one good time make sure everything is in place and working good. i kno u ready to go out there and tear up the streets but better to be safe then sorry ya feel me.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 08:14 AM~10578069
> *dam homie that sucks................look i aint trying to tell u how to run ur car n shit but imo i think the best thing for u to do homie is sit it for a minute and just go over the car one good time make sure everything is in place and working good. i kno u ready to go out there and tear up the streets but better to be safe then sorry ya feel me.
> *


ya i know what you mean i'd rather have something running good then something running half ass and break down on the road...thats why its been sitting so long with the motor in it and checking to see if there are any leaks or shit and trying to fix them. we've gone through everything on it when it was first out of the car but i think the thermostat is sticking because its making a hissing noise on the top hose that goes from the thermostat to the radiator but other then it over heating after a while it runs pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ay homie look at it this way, your out there fucken working your ass off, things aint goin right but i'll be damned if you aint getting what i want, experience. much respect for you doing your thing. i can only hope my car at least runs in too months.

ragalac i been wanting to ask the dudes i work with but i keeep forgetting

what are vacuum lines, what do they do and why are they so damn important?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: I'm so excited I got a job at Allsups its a convenience store out here  I start next week and will be working the night shift :biggrin: I hope i don't get robbed (knock on wood). :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10582274
> *ay homie look at it this way, your out there fucken working your ass off, things aint goin right but i'll be damned if you aint getting what i want, experience. much respect for you doing your thing. i can only hope my car at least runs in too months.
> 
> ragalac i been wanting to ask the dudes i work with but i keeep forgetting
> 
> what are vacuum lines, what do they do and why are they so damn important?
> *


heres my .02 I have no fucking clue just junk that shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10582274
> *ay homie look at it this way, your out there fucken working your ass off, things aint goin right but i'll be damned if you aint getting what i want, experience. much respect for you doing your thing. i can only hope my car at least runs in too months.
> 
> ragalac i been wanting to ask the dudes i work with but i keeep forgetting
> 
> what are vacuum lines, what do they do and why are they so damn important?
> *


thanks alot homie once u start getting ur car going ur gonna soak up alot of knowledge about it...i didnt really know much about the 63s until i got this one now i pretty much know the ins and outs of it like stress points and all the good things and bad things about it...
not sure the purpose of a vacume line i jus know that if u dont have them all plugged up the car will run like shit...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 08:43 PM~10584303
> *thanks alot homie once u start getting ur car going ur gonna soak up alot of knowledge about it...i didnt really know much about the 63s until i got this one now i pretty much know the ins and outs of it like stress points and all the good things and bad things about it...
> not sure the purpose of a vacume line i jus know that if u dont have them all plugged up the car will run like shit...
> *


I DON'T HAVE VACCUUM LINES ON MY CAR I THINK THE ONLY ONE I HAVE IS FOR THE TRANSMISSION  . I KNOW ONE OF THE STRESS POINTS IS ON THE TOP OF THE REAR QUARTER KINDA RIGHT BESIDE THE REAR SIDE WINDOWS :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10584946
> *I DON'T HAVE VACCUUM LINES ON MY CAR I THINK THE ONLY ONE I HAVE IS FOR THE TRANSMISSION  .  I KNOW ONE OF THE STRESS POINTS IS ON THE TOP OF THE REAR QUARTER KINDA RIGHT BESIDE THE REAR SIDE WINDOWS :0
> *


ya on mine its right next to where the roof meets the quarter its already showing on one side of my car a lil bit...but i took it to go get washed today its pretty chiney :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10585119
> *ya on mine its right next to where the roof meets the quarter its already showing on one side of my car a lil bit...but i took it to go get washed today its pretty chiney :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah my homies old 63 had it on both sides  :0 . I can't wait to start my job :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

I crashed into a cement post. in a mall parking lot.  :tears:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10584303
> *thanks alot homie once u start getting ur car going ur gonna soak up alot of knowledge about it...i didnt really know much about the 63s until i got this one now i pretty much know the ins and outs of it like stress points and all the good things and bad things about it...
> not sure the purpose of a vacume line i jus know that if u dont have them all plugged up the car will run like shit...
> *


True, as time goes by your car will test you, there will be times when you get so pissed or just get so disappointed by it, you want to just get rid of it. I have a pretty good idea of whats wrong with my car, and its far from being where I want it to be. People tell me I have a clean car, but in my eyes it's NOT. But in the end, I wanted a 79 MC, and I got it, cheap too. So cheap that there no reason whatsoever for me to get rid of it, honestly I don't think it would benefit me at all. It will get the proper treatment someday, for now Imma just enjoy it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10585480
> *I crashed into a cement post. in a mall parking lot.    :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie first u almost wreck the car in the vid now u actually wreck it? how did you do it? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
"WHOAAA ALMOST CRASHED MY CAR...SON OF A BITCH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
i think im gonna pull the 305 out of the car and sell it...it's got too many problems...im gonna use the money to put all new pistons in the 327 and get that bitch rollin again i know how that one ran and it was really dependable...


----------



## six trey impala

at least it wasnt all that bad im sure u can fix it pretty fast...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10585690
> *damn homie first u almost wreck the car in the vid now u actually wreck it? how did you do it? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "WHOAAA ALMOST CRASHED MY CAR...SON OF A BITCH!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn I forgot about that, shoot well it happened just like that except this time I hit, I was pulling outta of a parking space, and it hit a cement post. It was so loud dude, I though the whole front end was damaged, but nah, just a plastic piece is bent, behind the bumper cover. Tha why the cover looks like a broken jaw. Thing is I've been driving it carelessly lately. Big time reality check for me!! Good thing we went to go see a movie it took my mind off of it for a while. 

Oh and Iron Man is a badass movie go see it!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 11:11 PM~10585745
> *Damn I forgot about that, shoot well it happened just like that except this time I hit, I was pulling outta of a parking space, and it hit a cement post. It was so loud dude, I though the whole front end was damaged, but nah, just a plastic piece is bent, behind the bumper cover. Tha why the cover looks like a broken jaw.  Thing is I've been driving it carelessly lately. Big time reality check for me!! Good thing we went to go see a movie it took my mind off of it for a while.
> 
> Oh and Iron Man is a badass movie go see it!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn crazy...i always baby my car when pulling it out...especially out of the gate...i remember one time when i first got it i was pulling it out of the garage and forgot to close the door all the way and almost hooked the door on the side of the garage good thing i stopped before it came off... :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10585690
> *
> i think im gonna pull the 305 out of the car and sell it...it's got too many problems...im gonna use the money to put all new pistons in the 327 and get that bitch rollin again i know how that one ran and it was really dependable...
> *


327 are bad, always been one of my favorite motors. The 305 I have is cool, but I hate all the extra BS it has, the emissions, ETC. Too bad Arnold Schwarzenegger, changed the rule of smog exempt vehicles. it use to be 30 years and older, are smog exempt, but now its 1975 & older ONLY.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:09 PM~10585733
> *at least it wasnt all that bad im sure u can fix it pretty fast...
> *


Nah it wasn't, I cant seem to find a matching paint for mine, so I can touch it up. I'll pull off the bumper cover soon, and fix the broken jaw.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 11:16 PM~10585781
> *327 are bad, always been one of my favorite motors.  The 305 I have is cool, but I hate all the extra BS it has, the emissions, ETC. Too bad Arnold Schwarzenegger, changed the rule of smog exempt vehicles. it use to be 30 years and older, are smog exempt, but now its 1975 & older ONLY.
> *


ya i never got to drive the 327 after we rebuilt it it stayed in the driveway for like 45 minutes and kicked the bucket  but when i hit the gas to rev it up too see how responsive it was it was hella responsive and it was running soooooo fucken smooth no shaking or nothing couldnt even tell the car was on until u went to the back and listen to the duals u can hear them playing there tune...im sure it would have moved pretty good it had new cam lifters push rods oil pump fuel pump intake carb and the headers...the 305 moves pretty good for a 305 it'll spin both tires... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

give me the vin # on it and i'll find the paint code for u fast...if its the og paint


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:20 PM~10585800
> *ya i never got to drive the 327 after we rebuilt it it stayed in the driveway for like 45 minutes and kicked the bucket  but when i hit the gas to rev it up too see how responsive it was it was hella responsive and it was running soooooo fucken smooth no shaking or nothing couldnt even tell the car was on until u went to the back and listen to the duals u can hear them playing there tune...im sure it would have moved pretty good it had new cam lifters push rods oil pump fuel pump intake carb and the headers...the 305 moves pretty good for a 305 it'll spin both tires... :biggrin:
> *


My uncle put a rebuilt 327 in his Impala not that long ago, the Og 327 is in the backyard. I like em, especially with the pipes it has. IT popes like crazy! And it's pretty responsive to. Either way I'm sure I'll remove the extra crap on my 305 and try to get some power outta it. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 11:23 PM~10585827
> *My uncle put a rebuilt 327 in his Impala not that long ago, the Og 327 is in the backyard. I like em, especially with the pipes it has. IT popes like crazy! And it's pretty responsive to. Either way I'm sure I'll remove the extra crap on my 305 and try to get some power outta it.  :biggrin:
> *


so ur uncles dont have the matching motor in it now?
i was gonna build a 350 for mine but i decided to build the 327 i think im gonna wait a lil more and buy another cam for it i want a beefier one for it so it'll wind up faster and i want to have the motor machined and heads rebuilt its got high compression heads on it :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10585816-->
> 
> 
> 
> give me the vin # on it and i'll find the paint code for u fast...if its the og paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was resprayed it's og color sometime in it's life cuz the pinstripes are gone. The color is Gm Carmine Metallic. I have the Dealer brochure for it. It list the color options for the car.
> Let's see i decoded the vin a while back. It was built in Fremont, CA. And i can remember the other stuff. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10585843
> *so ur uncles dont have the matching motor in it now?
> i was gonna build a 350 for mine but i decided to build the 327 i think im gonna wait a lil more and buy another cam for it i want a beefier one for it so it'll wind up faster and i want to have the motor machined and heads rebuilt its got high compression heads on it :cheesy:
> *


 Nah it don't. it also has a 350THM tranny. I still think he shoulda kept the Powerglide. But yah. Do your thang man, it'll get done.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 11:34 PM~10585870
> *It was resprayed  it's og color sometime in it's life cuz the pinstripes are gone. The color is Gm Carmine Metallic. I have the Dealer brochure for it. It list the color options for the car.
> Let's see i decoded the vin a while back. It was built in Fremont, CA. And i can remember the other stuff.  :biggrin:
> Nah it don't. it also has a 350THM tranny. I still think he shoulda kept the Powerglide. But yah. Do your thang man, it'll get done.
> *


i wanna get rid of my powerglide...it shifts waay to early and it wraps out on the freeway too fast i wanna put a 700r4 in it...
my car is a 1963 impala sport coupe (SS) 
made in Los Angeles in February which is the same month i was born (fun fact)
the original color was cordovan brown with fawn cloth interior :0 bucket seats and console shifter...i bet it looked badass in its hay day


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2008, 12:44 AM~10585907
> *i wanna get rid of my powerglide...it shifts waay to early and it wraps out on the freeway too fast i wanna put a 700r4 in it...
> my car is a 1963 impala sport coupe (SS)
> made in Los Angeles in February which is the same month i was born (fun fact)
> the original color was cordovan brown with fawn cloth interior :0 bucket seats and console shifter...i bet it looked badass in its hay day
> *


sup homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 5 2008, 11:51 PM~10585945
> *sup homie
> *


what up!!! hows ur 63?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2008, 10:44 PM~10585907
> *i wanna get rid of my powerglide...it shifts waay to early and it wraps out on the freeway too fast i wanna put a 700r4 in it...
> my car is a 1963 impala sport coupe (SS)
> made in Los Angeles in February which is the same month i was born (fun fact)
> the original color was cordovan brown with fawn cloth interior :0 bucket seats and console shifter...i bet it looked badass in its hay day
> *


They make good drag strip trannys though, but we have a 65 PG in the back incase he wants to switch back. Man to go back and see what they looked like in there days.  Top of the line new models rolling outta the dealership.
and here it is Cordovan Brown, I had to see what it looks like! :cheesy: Tha web page also has alotta pics of the color chips for a variety of cars. 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/aclchip.aspx?imag...vrolet-pg01.jpg


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2008, 12:53 AM~10585954
> *what up!!! hows ur 63?
> *


jus finishing putting the new trim on. looking at buying another car so might be last few things i do to this one.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 11:54 PM~10585956
> *They make good drag strip trannys though, but we have a 65 PG in the back incase he wants to switch back. Man to go back and see what they looked like in there days.  Top of the line new models rolling outta the dealership.
> and here it is Cordovan Brown, I had to see what it looks like! :cheesy: Tha web page also has alotta pics of the color chips for a variety of cars.
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/aclchip.aspx?imag...vrolet-pg01.jpg
> *


ya u can see where the paint it flaking off it still has the brown underneath the trunk...the car went form brown to turquoise then to pearl white :uh: 
they even painted the interior u can see on the dash in the corners where its a lil worn out it goes brown then the green then black :biggrin: :biggrin: 
fawn interior would look badass especially cloth would have felt nice too :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 6 2008, 12:00 AM~10585981
> *jus finishing putting the new trim on. looking at buying another car so might be last few things i do to this one.
> *


u ever run ur vin # on ur 63 kinda cool seeing where ur car came from and what options it had


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2008, 01:02 AM~10585989
> *u ever run ur vin # on ur 63 kinda cool seeing where ur car came from and what options it had
> *


thats the first thing i do when i get a impala. Thats how the color scheme came about. its OG black with the red interior. Im into small details like that of knowing where the car got built, etc.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 6 2008, 12:08 AM~10586005
> *thats the first thing i do when i get a impala. Thats how the color scheme came about. its OG black with the red interior. Im into small details like that of knowing where the car got built, etc.
> *


so wheres it from?


----------



## lowridinboyz

wut up fellas ?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@May 6 2008, 02:16 AM~10586195
> *wut up fellas ?
> *


not much man, wut up with you?

yo polo how do you run vin numbers?


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 6 2008, 05:19 AM~10586381
> *not much man, wut up with you?
> 
> yo polo how do you run vin numbers?
> *


chillin man chillin jus tryna make some dough and do up my whip afta seein them cars at cinco de mayo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10585480
> *I crashed into a cement post. in a mall parking lot.    :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  I ran my car into a sign in the high school parking lot last year and then i bent the bottom of my front passenger side fender as well


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 6 2008, 03:19 AM~10586381
> *not much man, wut up with you?
> 
> yo polo how do you run vin numbers?
> *


i have a book for impalas i can run the ones on ur caddy too if u give me the vin # it should be in the door jam on the drivers side door


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10582274
> *ay homie look at it this way, your out there fucken working your ass off, things aint goin right but i'll be damned if you aint getting what i want, experience. much respect for you doing your thing. i can only hope my car at least runs in too months.
> 
> ragalac i been wanting to ask the dudes i work with but i keeep forgetting
> 
> what are vacuum lines, what do they do and why are they so damn important?
> *


ITS THE AIR BEING SUCKED INTO THE MOTOR THATS WAT VACUUM IS..........AND IF ANY OF THEM ARE UNPLUGGED,TORE OR OPEN SOME WHERE ALONG THE LINE THEY WILL SUCK IN FALSE AIR CAUSING UR CAR TO ACT UP..........BASICALLY AIR IS VACUUM BUT ONLY GOOD IT ITS GOING IN THRU THE THROTTLE BODY OR CARB....ANY AIR BEING SUCKED IN AFTER THOSE 2 T HINGS WILL CAUSE IT TO RUN LIKE SHIT.........EITHER CONNECT EM ALL OR IF U CAN PLUG EM OFF IF U DONT NEED EM............


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10590165
> *ITS THE AIR BEING SUCKED INTO THE MOTOR THATS WAT VACUUM IS..........AND IF ANY OF THEM ARE UNPLUGGED,TORE OR OPEN SOME WHERE ALONG THE LINE THEY WILL SUCK IN FALSE AIR CAUSING UR CAR TO ACT UP..........BASICALLY AIR IS VACUUM BUT ONLY GOOD IT ITS GOING IN THRU THE THROTTLE BODY OR CARB....ANY AIR BEING SUCKED IN AFTER THOSE 2 T HINGS WILL CAUSE IT TO RUN LIKE SHIT.........EITHER CONNECT EM ALL OR IF U CAN PLUG EM OFF IF U DONT NEED EM............
> *


ya u can cap the ones that u dont need thats why i did on mine on the carb :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks homie, i really wishin i had the money to get rid of the damn 397 turd. polo let me get back to you on the vin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 7 2008, 03:56 PM~10602132
> *thanks homie, i really wishin i had the money to get rid of the damn 397 turd. polo let me get back to you on the vin
> *


thats cool


----------



## CaddyKid253

:biggrin: ************* LOOK *************


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10602951
> *:biggrin: ************* LOOK *************
> *


fucken sweeet :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup. been putting in major work on the linc. almost got her sanded down. and i got pics for u guys. ill try to post em when i go to the library  vaccum lines suck air to something in ur engine. w/out them ur car wont start or will keep cutting off


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn caddy those patterns are gonna be bad ass  now you gave me ideas for my monte now :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

x2 my linc will be patterned out by the time i'm done with it  much respect for you bro, i know how you feelin right now. i'm doin the same shit right now, trust me, it will feel 10x better knowin that u did all that work urself :thumbsup: gotta go get a lil bondo tommarow then i'll be sanding again. trynna get an air compressor so i can barrow my boy's DA, i've been sanding my whole car w/ a sanding block ( i started w/ a 2x4 :uh: :biggrin: )


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+May 8 2008, 02:52 AM~10605918-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucken sweeet :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@May 8 2008, 02:10 PM~10609628
> *damn caddy those patterns are gonna be bad ass  now you gave me ideas for my monte now :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was looking through some old LRMs from the early 80s and i seen lace on a few cars. and im realy into the ol'skool and the og lowriders. and im tryin to take it back to when lowriding was a lifestyle, back when lowriding first started and when it was about the design of the car, not about how high you can hop or how much money you got. cuz all i see now-a-dayz is plane ol' paint jobs with no patterns that is a POS that sits on the bumper. OR a nice ass car with candy paint, T.V.s, a hella nice car, but it a trailer queen, and it never gets drivin (whats the point of that?!?) dont get me wrong, then are nice cars, and its fun to watch it hop high, but thats not what lowriding is about. know-what-i-mean?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@May 8 2008, 04:06 PM~10610387
> *x2 my linc will be patterned out by the time i'm done with it  much respect for you bro, i know how you feelin right now. i'm doin the same shit right now, trust me, it will feel 10x better knowin that u did all that work urself :thumbsup: gotta go get a lil bondo tommarow then i'll be sanding again. trynna get an air compressor so i can barrow my boy's DA, i've been sanding my whole car w/ a sanding block ( i started w/ a 2x4 :uh:  :biggrin: )
> *


thanks. the DA is the easy way out. if you want a glass finish, you have to use the block. its harder, but it WILL make a difference. other wise the paint will be wavey. if you do use the DA, use it with a 320 or 400 paper at a low speed so it wont dig too deep. i DA'd the old paint and bondo, then blocked the whole car after it was primerd. and primer is easyer to block then old paint. you got pics of it?


----------



## 919ryder

thanks for the advice caddy, i do have pics but i have to get my USB cord back from my homie.....sorry :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 8 2008, 05:33 PM~10610961
> *:biggrin:
> i was looking through some old LRMs from the early 80s and i seen lace on a few cars. and im realy into the ol'skool and the og lowriders. and im tryin to take it back to when lowriding was a lifestyle, back when lowriding first started and when it was about the design of the car, not about how high you can hop or how much money you got. cuz all i see now-a-dayz is plane ol' paint jobs with no patterns that is a POS that sits on the bumper. OR a nice ass car with candy paint, T.V.s, a hella nice car, but it a trailer queen, and it never gets drivin (whats the point of that?!?) dont get me wrong, then are nice cars, and its fun to watch it hop high, but thats not what lowriding is about. know-what-i-mean?
> *


  I know. Now i want to 2 tone my car :biggrin: black on the bottom and metallic red with hella flake and lace or do the metallic red and then do patterns that flow with the body and it will have lace with candy red layed over it


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## six trey impala

damn caddy the lac is looking pretty good...heres a really good friend of mine's caprice he's in the club its got lace patterns on it...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 sup lil homes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2008, 10:25 PM~10613403
> *:0  sup lil homes
> *


Howdy patna...whats up with the 64?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

waitin for my full frame wrape :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2008, 10:33 PM~10613472
> *waitin for my full frame wrape :biggrin:
> *


whos wrapping?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its been wrapped by this guy who lost interest in the 64 that he was building so i got it for the low low :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2008, 10:37 PM~10613512
> *its been wrapped by this guy who lost interest in the 64 that he was building so i got it for the low low :biggrin:
> *


coo u get it running?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 8 2008, 06:33 PM~10610961
> *:biggrin:
> i was looking through some old LRMs from the early 80s and i seen lace on a few cars. and im realy into the ol'skool and the og lowriders. and im tryin to take it back to when lowriding was a lifestyle, back when lowriding first started and when it was about the design of the car, not about how high you can hop or how much money you got. cuz all i see now-a-dayz is plane ol' paint jobs with no patterns that is a POS that sits on the bumper. OR a nice ass car with candy paint, T.V.s, a hella nice car, but it a trailer queen, and it never gets drivin (whats the point of that?!?) dont get me wrong, then are nice cars, and its fun to watch it hop high, but thats not what lowriding is about. know-what-i-mean?
> thanks. the DA is the easy way out. if you want a glass finish, you have to use the block. its harder, but it WILL make a difference. other wise the paint will be wavey. if you do use the DA, use it with a 320 or 400 paper at a low speed so it wont dig too deep. i DA'd the old paint and bondo, then blocked the whole car after it was primerd. and primer is easyer to block then old paint. you got pics of it?
> *


i feel you on that, i want my shit to scrape its big ass off, fuck threes i want flames :biggrin: i want like 2 pump and like 4 batteries dunno about the future and could giva fuck

good shit dustin, doin shit like crazy. we need to hang out soon homie!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 9 2008, 12:26 PM~10617179
> *i feel you on that, i want my shit to scrape its big ass off, fuck threes i want flames :biggrin:  i want like 2 pump and like 4 batteries dunno about the future and could giva fuck
> 
> good shit dustin, doin shit like crazy. we need to hang out soon homie!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 9 2008, 02:07 AM~10613686
> *coo u get it running?
> *


nag goin to get motor rebuilt with a tranny 2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 9 2008, 02:30 PM~10617977
> *nag goin to get motor rebuilt with a tranny 2
> *


u got a th350 or the 2 speed pg?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

morning fockers


----------



## ElMonte74'

I start my job tomorrow at Allsups at 8am  :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 02:46 PM~10624104
> *I start my job tomorrow at Allsups at 8am   :uh:
> *


coo i've been working too...not like a actual job with a boss...but i've been detailing cars  IM THA BOSS!!! MUWAHAHAHAHA MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol...

2 weeks to go fuckers!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 03:46 PM~10624104
> *I start my job tomorrow at Allsups at 8am   :uh:
> *


good luck man!!!! you better come out owning the place!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

YOU YOUNG WHORES NEED TO LEARN ABOUT THE OGs THAT PAVED THE WAY IN THIS GAME. IF IT WASN'T FOR PEOPLE LIKE LONNIE LOPEZ, TED WELLS, RALPH FUENTES, MR. SHADES, AND JOE RAY, LOWRIDING WOULDN'T HAVE MADE IT.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 10 2008, 03:28 PM~10624391
> *YOU YOUNG WHORES NEED TO LEARN ABOUT THE OGs THAT PAVED THE WAY IN THIS GAME. IF IT WASN'T FOR PEOPLE LIKE LONNIE LOPEZ, TED WELLS, RALPH FUENTES, MR. SHADES, AND JOE RAY, LOWRIDING WOULDN'T HAVE MADE IT.
> *


And we know that  . :0 man amazin caucasian you always starting some shit huh


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10624245
> *good luck man!!!! you better come out owning the place!!!
> *


lol I'll just become one of the managers


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 04:55 PM~10624539
> *And we know that  .  :0 man amazin caucasian you always starting some shit huh
> *


YEAH, I'M TRYING TO START SOME INTERNET BEEF RIGHT NOW, BUT NOBODY WANTS TO TUSSLE. I'M SO BORED I'M PICKING ON THE YOUNGENS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 10 2008, 04:15 PM~10624613
> *YEAH, I'M TRYING TO START SOME INTERNET BEEF RIGHT NOW, BUT NOBODY WANTS TO TUSSLE. I'M SO BORED I'M PICKING ON THE YOUNGENS.
> *


 :0 lol. try it with some one thats new or just call some one out in off topic :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hahaha, try to keep that shit outta this thread please thanks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 04:25 PM~10624659
> *:0 lol.  try it with some one thats new or just call some one out in off topic :biggrin:
> *


X2 most of us already know where the game came from and alot our relatives were some of the ogs back in the days to get this lifestyle to where it is now


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2008, 07:39 PM~10625283
> *X2 most of us already know where the game came from and alot our relatives were some of the ogs back in the days to get this lifestyle to where it is now
> *


most being you and....caddy?????


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 10 2008, 07:03 PM~10625390
> *most being you and....caddy?????
> *


x2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

and you beto?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 10 2008, 07:03 PM~10625390
> *most being you and....caddy?????
> *


well i guess if you consider yourself not knowing anything about the history of lowriding
i thought all of us in here knew something about lowriding... :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2008, 08:52 PM~10626259
> *well i guess if you consider yourself not knowing anything about the history of lowriding
> i thought all of us in here knew something about lowriding... :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


I think me being from Cali I gotta know something! :biggrin: 

I don't think I ever told but I once met one of the Founders of Imperials CC. Armando Valadez, Jesse's Bro. Me and my uncles met him a while back. We were out looking for cars for sale, and we happen to stop and ask for a car he had for sale at the time. Really cool guy. He took us outback showed us the car, in his garage he had an Imperials plaque hanging from the wall, and the whole time I was wondering who he was. He spilled the beans, and he was telling us about the old days, his old '57 Chevy, he had, and I believe he worked at Felix Chevrolet! We mentioned the Boulevard Nights Monte to him and he said it belong to him and he sold it to the movie producers. It was a while ago so I can't remember to well. But he's a really cool dude, down to earth and such a positive person. Gave some good advice. I left his pad with a great respect for lowriding, and a positive outlook on it. So not only do I know a bit of history, I also believe Imperials car club was one of the 1st car clubs to make lowriding what it is today.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 10 2008, 10:53 PM~10626630
> *I think me being from Cali I gotta know something! :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think I ever told but I once met one of the Founders of Imperials CC. Armando Valadez, Jesse's Bro. Me and my uncles met him a while back. We were out looking for cars for sale, and we happen to stop and ask for a car he had for sale at the time. Really cool guy. He took us outback showed us the car, in his garage he had an Imperials plaque hanging from the wall, and the whole time I was wondering who he was. He spilled the beans, and he was telling us about the old days, his old '57 Chevy, he had, and I believe he worked at Felix Chevrolet! We mentioned the Boulevard Nights Monte to him and he said it belong to him and he sold it to the movie producers. It was a while ago so I can't remember to well. But he's a really cool dude, down to earth and such a positive person. Gave some good advice. I left his pad with a great respect for lowriding, and a positive outlook on it. So not only do I know a bit of history, I also believe Imperials car club was one of the 1st car clubs to make lowriding what it is today.
> 
> 
> *


what up wicked ey homie whats your real name?
wait let me guess its either carlos jessie jessus or fernando :biggrin: :biggrin: 
mines Vidal


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2008, 10:36 PM~10626818
> *what up wicked ey homie whats your real name?
> wait let me guess its either carlos jessie jessus or fernando :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> mines Vidal
> *


fool you acting like we just met. Hahaha!

Juan's my name. My middle name is Carlos though so good guess. 

Nice to met you Vidal.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10626845
> *fool you acting like we just met. Hahaha!
> 
> Juan's my name. My middle name is Carlos though so good guess.
> 
> Nice to met you Vidal.
> *


nice to meet your acquaintance :biggrin: 
u get the MC fixed?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2008, 10:52 PM~10626259
> *well i guess if you consider yourself not knowing anything about the history of lowriding
> i thought all of us in here knew something about lowriding... :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


i dont lol. man i live in jacksonville NC, the little i do know came from this website. i know about the imperials and clubds like that, and people like gangster but i only know so much. I'm the first lowrider in either sides of my family..... nobody came from CA or wherever lowriders came from. i have no knowledge of that shit. truthfully i dont care. i'm going off me.... not the past. i repect all the og lowriders and stuff, but i really havent heard much about them or met anyone. but i am around people i consider og's cuz they were here first so im fine with that. but i just am not around that world, so i gotta make my own history


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 11 2008, 12:41 AM~10626845
> *fool you acting like we just met. Hahaha!
> 
> Juan's my name. My middle name is Carlos though so good guess.
> 
> Nice to met you Vidal.
> *


good shit, the name is mike. call vidal polo, its easier for me to call him polo cuz vidal makes me think of vida guerra :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 11 2008, 11:03 AM~10628422
> *i dont lol. man i live in jacksonville NC, the little i do know came from this website. i know about the imperials and clubds like that, and people like gangster but i only know so much. I'm the first lowrider in either sides of my family..... nobody came from CA or wherever lowriders came from. i have no knowledge of that shit. truthfully i dont care. i'm going off me.... not the past. i repect all the og lowriders and stuff, but i really havent heard much about them or met anyone. but i am around people i consider og's cuz they were here first so im fine with that. but i just am not around that world, so i gotta make my own history
> *


they came from planet get low...


----------



## CaddyKid253

lol. im from planet get low.
Doc is my uncle. 

i got new pics on my topic. the lak just got the candy spray'd on it and its gettin stripped as wee speek.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10628833
> *lol. im from planet get low.
> Doc is my uncle.
> 
> i got new pics on my topic. the lak just got the candy spray'd on it and its gettin stripped as wee speek.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2008, 10:44 PM~10626862
> *nice to meet your acquaintance :biggrin:
> u get the MC fixed?
> *


Nah, I bought a trunk release for it and something went wrong and it doesn't want to work! I'm stumped. I gotta hit up my electrical homie about this.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 11 2008, 10:09 AM~10628468
> *good shit, the name is mike. call vidal polo, its easier for me to call him polo cuz vidal makes me think of vida guerra :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mike.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 11 2008, 10:03 AM~10628422
> *i dont lol. man i live in jacksonville NC, the little i do know came from this website. i know about the imperials and clubds like that, and people like gangster but i only know so much. I'm the first lowrider in either sides of my family..... nobody came from CA or wherever lowriders came from. i have no knowledge of that shit. truthfully i dont care. i'm going off me.... not the past. i repect all the og lowriders and stuff, but i really havent heard much about them or met anyone. but i am around people i consider og's cuz they were here first so im fine with that. but i just am not around that world, so i gotta make my own history
> *



I didn't really understand everything I saw growing up. It wasn't until I was 10 that the whole thing started to catch on to me. I think were in the same boat, you aren't born knowing. I sure wasn't. Honestly, I shared this with you guys cuz I just have a real passion for the old school lowriders. I hope I didn't come off as a show off, or anything like that. But for me personally that was an event that was special to me. Stuff like that doesn't happen everyday no matter where your from. Lowriding has changed a lot IMO, and to me the old school days, the look of it, and the attitude of it is something I wish I could have been a part of.

It'll be along time from now, but my plans for the MC are Black/Black. Bellfower tips, 14" Supremes, and Believe it or not an Air Suspension set up!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 10 2008, 07:38 PM~10625576
> *and you beto?
> *


what :0 I only know a few OGs here in clovis  non of my family members had lowriders  they are mostly into hot rods and such. but i know what I should know and i'm sticking to it  Oh and work went fine only thing is, is that it beat the shit outta me but i'll get use to it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10630262
> *I didn't really understand everything I saw growing up. It wasn't until I was 10 that the whole thing started to catch on to me. I think were in the same boat, you aren't born knowing. I sure wasn't. Honestly, I shared this with you guys cuz I just have a real passion for the old school lowriders. I hope I didn't come off as a show off, or anything like that. But for me personally that was an event that was special to me. Stuff like that doesn't happen everyday no matter where your from. Lowriding has changed a lot IMO, and to me the old school days, the look of it, and the attitude of it is something I wish I could have been a part of.
> 
> It'll be along time from now, but my plans for the MC are Black/Black. Bellfower tips, 14" Supremes, and Believe it or not an Air Suspension set up!
> *


X2 with that juan. mine will be oldschool but with a simple new schoolish hydro setup unless i can find a setup from the 80s or 90s


----------



## CaddyKid253

more pics up now. its done, it just needs to be cleared and buffed.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 11 2008, 07:57 PM~10631491
> *more pics up now. its done, it just needs to be cleared and buffed.
> *


It looks clean homie  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHERES THE PICS OF THE 3 WITH THE SKIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 9 2008, 09:53 PM~10619712
> *u got a th350 or the 2 speed pg?
> *


GOING WITH A TH 350, REALLY WANT A 383 STROKER :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 11 2008, 08:13 PM~10631605
> *It looks clean homie   :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2008, 08:19 PM~10631653
> *WHERES THE PICS OF THE 3 WITH THE SKIRTS :biggrin:
> *


i'll try to get some...i've been really busy with it trying to figure out why its over heating :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT IS IT DOING? IS IT THERMOSTAT? RADIATER? WATER PUMP?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10632431
> *WHAT IS IT DOING? IS IT THERMOSTAT? RADIATER? WATER PUMP?
> *


its not the radiator cause it worked perfect with the 327 i put a new thermostat in it on monday still doing the same...i think the water pump is working cause its not leaking anywhere...it might be cause the timings off but i dont know


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 11 2008, 07:41 PM~10631811
> *i'll try to get some...i've been really busy with it trying to figure out why its over heating :uh:
> *


Did you forget to put coolant in it? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO WHEN YOU PINCH YOUR UPPER READIATER HOSE IS IT FLEXING OR ITS HARD? IF ITS SOFT AND YOU CAN CLOSE IT WITH YOUR HANDS ITS YOUR WATER PUMP AINT WORKING


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 11 2008, 10:13 PM~10632474
> *Did you forget to put coolant in it? :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


haha naw its got coolant


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10632476
> *SO WHEN YOU PINCH YOUR UPPER READIATER HOSE IS IT FLEXING OR ITS HARD? IF ITS SOFT AND YOU CAN CLOSE IT WITH YOUR HANDS ITS YOUR WATER PUMP AINT WORKING
> *


no its hard like a stiffy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

morning, damn its monday


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

work work work, no play


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn man my chest pains are gettin worse


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 12 2008, 04:54 PM~10638087
> *damn man my chest pains are gettin worse
> *


must have breast cancer :biggrin: j/k i think i got the flu sucks think i got it from my brother :uh: my head has been killing me :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID

anybody got a caddy in texas???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10638634
> *must have breast cancer :biggrin: j/k i think i got the flu sucks think i got it from my brother :uh: my head has been killing me :angry:
> *


naw homie its high blood pressure and shit, probably why im only gunna live til im 25


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 06:11 PM~10638655
> *anybody got a caddy in texas???
> *


type of caddy u lookin for homie???i gota 95 fleet i wana get rid off.....


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10639441
> *naw homie its high blood pressure and shit, probably why im only gunna live til im 25
> *


fuck it the quicker u die the better imo..............lol :biggrin: im 21 n feel old already


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 12 2008, 07:29 PM~10639441
> *naw homie its high blood pressure and shit, probably why im only gunna live til im 25
> *


Exercise more homie and eat healthier eat lots of fruits and shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 01:39 AM~10632609
> *no its hard like a stiffy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: hope it aint the block or sumthin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10639636
> *fuck it the quicker u die the better imo..............lol :biggrin: im 21 n feel old already
> *


shit i'm 18 and i feel like i'm in my 50s  :uh: :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 07:56 PM~10639795
> *shit i'm 18 and i feel like i'm in my 50s   :uh:  :0
> *


beatin off everyday will wear u out........................... :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10639701
> *:roflmao: hope it aint the block or sumthin
> *


ya thats what im afraid of...i hope the block aint cracked...i got the motor for free...but still all that time and money


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10639883
> *beatin off everyday will wear u out........................... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10639883
> *beatin off everyday will wear u out........................... :0
> *


hahahaha very funny pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 08:46 PM~10640477
> *hahahaha very funny pendejo :biggrin:
> *


hows work homie?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10640590
> *hows work homie?
> *


:uh: kicking the shit outta me but not quiting yet  :biggrin: gotta make that fedia for the ranfla :biggrin: and messing with those registers messed up my spelling as well :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 09:18 PM~10640833
> *:uh: kickong the shit outta me but not quiting yet   :biggrin: gotta make that fedia for the ranfla :biggrin:
> *


why is are you putting in over time with earl :0 :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I work at a Alllsups convinence store :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10640901
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin: lol.
> *


what do you do?


----------



## six trey impala

old pic of the 63 when i first put the half moons on it...and when it had the hubbies :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10640928
> *old pic of the 63 when i first put the half moons on it...and when it had the hubbies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh I work at a Allsups convinence store


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10640941
> *:0 oh I work at a Allsups convinence store
> *


u work at the register?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 09:18 PM~10640833
> *:uh: kicking the shit outta me but not quiting yet   :biggrin: gotta make that fedia for the ranfla :biggrin: and messing with those registers messed up my spelling as well :uh:
> *


dam i cant have no job close to money like dat........too temptin .................
i worked at amc 24 movie theaters for a summer n winter and man all igot to say is i was the baddest richist 16 year old in da hood :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i was takin so much money from they ass.........even wit a camera right above me!!!!!!!!!!!lol..........dam i miss that job!!! :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10640120
> *ya thats what im afraid of...i hope the block aint cracked...i got the motor for free...but still all that time and money
> *


go get it tested,


----------



## RAGALAC

SIXTREY BEST N EASIEST THING TO DO HOMIE IS ASK AROUND FOR A PRESSURE TESTER...WORST CASE BUY U ONE....ITLL COME IN HANDY LATER ON..........PRESSURE TEST UR COOLING SYSTEM...IF ALLS WELL AND U CANT FIND SHIT.........LEAVE IT RUNNIN WIT THE RADIATOR CAP OFF , MIGHT HAVE A BUNCH OF AIR IN THE SYSTEM.............


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 12 2008, 09:31 PM~10640952-->
> 
> 
> 
> u work at the register?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah when your done stocking the shelves, sweaping and mopping the floor, cleaning the rest room, cleaning the parking lot, reloading the paper towels by the pumps, but its the standing that gets to me :uh: .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 09:54 PM~10641202
> *dam i cant have no job close to money like dat........too temptin .................
> i worked at amc 24 movie theaters for a summer n winter and man all igot to say is i was the baddest richist 16 year old in da hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i was takin so much money from they ass.........even wit a camera right above me!!!!!!!!!!!lol..........dam i miss that job!!! :angry:
> *


I know what you mean :cheesy: every time I see all that cash in front of me I want tp take it and run :biggrin: .


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10641336
> *yeah when your done stocking the shelves, sweaping and mopping the floor, cleaning the rest room, cleaning the parking lot, reloading the paper towels by the pumps,  but its the standing that gets to me :uh: .
> I know what you mean :cheesy: every time I see all that cash in front of me I want tp take it and run :biggrin: .
> *


YEA I KNOW MAN MY 1ST DAY I TOOK $20....THEN I WENT BONKERS AFTER THAT........MINIMUM WAS 250 A DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYBODY HATED WORKIN THE CONCESSION STAND.................I FUCKEN LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10641330
> *SIXTREY BEST N EASIEST THING TO DO HOMIE IS ASK AROUND FOR A PRESSURE TESTER...WORST CASE BUY U ONE....ITLL COME IN HANDY LATER ON..........PRESSURE TEST UR COOLING SYSTEM...IF ALLS WELL AND U CANT FIND SHIT.........LEAVE IT RUNNIN WIT THE RADIATOR CAP OFF ,  MIGHT HAVE A BUNCH OF AIR IN THE SYSTEM.............
> *


ya this weekend a friend is gonna come bring his timing light and time it...i think its too advanced right now cause it hasnt been timed since the motor has been dropped in so that could be why it's over heating too...we'll see...the plans were to just use it till i get the piston for the 327 but i think im just gonna buy the piston and drop the heart back in the beast


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10641373
> *ya this weekend a friend is gonna come bring his timing light and time it...i think its too advanced right now cause it hasnt been timed since the motor has been dropped in so that could be why it's over heating too...we'll see...the plans were to just use it till i get the piston for the 327 but i think im just gonna buy the piston and drop the heart back in the beast
> *


YEA THAT TIMIN SHOULDA BEEN THE FIST THING TAKEN CARE OFF..............

















THATS WAT SOME OF MY FREE AMC MONEY WENT INTO A COUPLE YEARS BACK.............NEVER PUT IT INTO MY S10 I HAD THO........GOT TO CRAZY WIT IT TRYING MAKE IT LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR N SHIT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:12 PM~10641359
> *YEA I KNOW MAN MY 1ST DAY I TOOK $20....THEN I WENT BONKERS AFTER THAT........MINIMUM WAS 250 A DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYBODY HATED WORKIN THE CONCESSION STAND.................I FUCKEN LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: damn :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10641409
> *YEA THAT TIMIN SHOULDA BEEN THE FIST THING TAKEN CARE OFF..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS WAT SOME OF MY FREE AMC MONEY WENT INTO A COUPLE YEARS BACK.............NEVER PUT IT INTO MY S10 I HAD THO........GOT TO CRAZY WIT IT TRYING MAKE IT LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR N SHIT
> *


ya i dont have a timing light thats why we didnt get it done only did it by ear to get it running alright but he's gonna check it out for me and show me how to replace the piston in the 327 so i can do it myself i might have it bored out too wanna get some power out of it


----------



## six trey impala

this is what the 327 looked like before it kicked the bucket  i need to get chrome water pump and pulleys for it and it should look pretty good im probably gonna order them here soon but first wanna buy a new piston and rings


----------



## six trey impala

damn now that i look at the motor that intake looks ugly on it...lol i need a endurashinem :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10641424
> *ya i dont have a timing light thats why we didnt get it done only did it by ear to get it running alright but he's gonna check it out for me and show me how to replace the piston in the 327 so i can do it myself i might have it bored out too wanna get some power out of it
> *


GO FOR IT HOMIE!!!!!!!!MAN IHAD THE SAME PROB WIT MY 73 PONTIAC CATALINA.........I THINK I REPLACED ERRTHING BUT THE DAM ENGINE AND I COULDNT GET IT TO STAY COOL...............2 WEEKS B4 I SOLD I REBUILT THE CARB AND IT NEVER ACTED UP AGAIN :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: ........FUCK I MISS THAT CAR :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10641418-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: damn :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BOY WAS I GETTIN IN THERE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!......................ENDED UP GETTIN FIRED FOR HAVING TOOO MUCH MONEY IN MY REGISTER..........BAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10641455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the 327 looked like before it kicked the bucket  i need to get chrome water pump and pulleys for it and it should look pretty good im probably gonna order them here soon but first wanna buy a new piston and rings
> *


YEA THAT CHROME SHIT AINT THAT EXPENSIVE NO MORE THE ALUMINUM/BILLET SHIT WAT COST A GRIP...........


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10641487
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BOY WAS I GETTIN IN THERE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!......................ENDED UP GETTIN FIRED FOR HAVING TOOO MUCH MONEY IN MY REGISTER..........BAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> YEA THAT CHROME SHIT AINT THAT EXPENSIVE NO MORE THE ALUMINUM/BILLET SHIT WAT COST A GRIP...........
> *


ya i was thinking of getting the billit pulleys they look badass...theres these ones with the bowtie cutouts on them they look sick


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10641495
> *ya i was thinking of getting the billit pulleys they look badass...theres these ones with the bowtie cutouts on them they look sick
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: FUCK IT DROP AN LS1 IN DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!............OK I GOT CARRIED AWAY MY BAD........


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10641519
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: FUCK IT DROP AN LS1 IN DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!............OK I GOT CARRIED AWAY MY BAD........
> *


hahaha i keep bugging my dad to trade me the 327 and some cash for a LT1 that he has but no luck  oh well i'll just build the 327 my goal is to have the car running low 14s or high 13s in the 1/4 mile...its gonna be tough though moving a 3600 pound boat :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10641569
> *hahaha i keep bugging my dad to trade me the 327 and some cash for a LT1 that he has but no luck  oh well i'll just build the 327 my goal is to have the car running low 14s or high 13s in the 1/4 mile...its gonna be tough though moving a 3600 pound boat :biggrin:
> *


U DONT WANT NO LT1 HOMIE TRUST ME.......FOR THE MONEY UGON SPEND ON THAT MIGHTASS WELL SPEND A LIL EXTRA N GO FOR THE LS1........THESE LT1S ARE A PIECE OF SHIT..........WELL MOTOR WISE THEY AINT BAD BUT THAT DIZZTRIBUTOR A PIECE OF SHIT AND ITS LOCATION DOESNT MAKE ITANY BETTER........I HAVE 2 LACS WIT LT1S...............TRUST ME I HATE EM NOW.....I USE TO LOVE EM BUT NOT ANYMORE...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:40 PM~10641598
> *U DONT WANT NO LT1 HOMIE TRUST ME.......FOR THE MONEY UGON SPEND ON THAT MIGHTASS WELL SPEND A LIL EXTRA N GO FOR THE LS1........THESE LT1S ARE A PIECE OF SHIT..........WELL MOTOR WISE THEY AINT BAD BUT THAT DIZZTRIBUTOR A PIECE OF SHIT AND ITS LOCATION DOESNT MAKE ITANY BETTER........I HAVE 2 LACS WIT LT1S...............TRUST ME I HATE EM NOW.....I USE TO LOVE EM BUT NOT ANYMORE...
> *


ya thats what kind of sucks about the newer motors the computer shit...i dont really like all the mess of wires i like it clean looking i know u can make it look clean but i'd kinda rather build a small block chevy or big block chevy...the LT1 is out of a 95 impala SS


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641621
> *ya thats what kind of sucks about the newer motors the computer shit...i dont really like all the mess of wires i like it clean looking i know u can make it look clean but i'd kinda rather build a small block chevy or big block chevy...the LT1 is out of a 95 impala SS
> *


actually i think a ls1 has less of a cluster fuck to deal wit.......theres a topic in post ur rides section on em......and thelt1 has just as much wiring if not more than an ls1.........imo...........and actualyy the 3rd fleetwood i had (parts car) i just gave away the motor n tranny......


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10639883
> *beatin off everyday will wear u out........................... :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
aw shit that was funny, it wont wear you out that bad.....im still alive :biggrin: 

damn yall been busy huh?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 13 2008, 03:43 AM~10642266
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> aw shit that was funny, it wont wear you out that bad.....im still alive :biggrin:
> 
> damn yall been busy huh?
> *


u prolly still shooting air when u bust a nut.........bahahahaha........yea they been keepin me busy here homie........motherfuckers think im here to work n shit wat da fuck is they thinkin?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 10:44 AM~10643773
> *u prolly still shooting air when u bust a nut.........bahahahaha........yea they been keepin me busy here homie........motherfuckers think im here to work n shit wat da fuck is they thinkin?????????? :biggrin:
> *


hahhahahhahha!!!!!!! i dunno homie, but im thinkin im on my way to work


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 13 2008, 11:48 AM~10644716
> *hahhahahhahha!!!!!!! i dunno homie, but im thinkin im on my way to work
> *


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10639623
> *type of caddy u lookin for homie???i gota 95 fleet i wana get rid off.....
> *


pics???
price


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

night fellas


----------



## six trey impala

what up foos!!!


----------



## SHADY64

Wuts Crackin!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 13 2008, 05:41 PM~10647817
> *pics???
> price
> *



































has 124k on it askin 4500 homie......


----------



## RAGALAC

ooops...... :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@May 13 2008, 07:14 PM~10648809
> *Wuts Crackin!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good slim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC

DAM IM GETTIN MY ASS WOOPED ON THIS DAM FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 3 FOR XBOX!!!!SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10649796
> *DAM IM GETTIN MY ASS WOOPED ON THIS DAM FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 3 FOR XBOX!!!!SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *


i'll punk anyone at that game  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

TOP SECRET!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has 124k on it askin 4500 homie......
> *


cool. well im beraly 14 right now but i wanted to start looking around. im turning 15 on the 29th next month so im not sure when i can start working....but ill let you know


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 13 2008, 09:31 PM~10650216
> *i'll punk anyone at that game   :biggrin:
> *


MAN IM STUCK A FIGHT B4 THE TITLE BELT SHOT THESE BOYS FUCKIN ME UP!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 14 2008, 03:09 PM~10655476
> *cool. well im beraly 14 right now but i wanted to start looking around. im turning 15 on the 29th next month so im not sure when i can start working....but ill let you know
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump wassup fellas


----------



## RAGALAC

da fuck happened to the lessons of the day n shit????????????????//


----------



## SHADY64

wuts crackin???? :biggrin: wuts new here???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by slimshady63'_@May 14 2008, 08:55 PM~10658103
> *wuts crackin???? :biggrin:  wuts new here???
> *


nothing much same ol same ol...


----------



## 919ryder

wassup fellas. yo mike, vaccum lines suck air from the intake manifold to power the brake booster. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 . Man I need to get used to standing up for 9 hours straight :uh: and man it sucks right now cause I got a fucking huge blister on the bottom of my foot :angry: and it hurts bad when ever I step on it I wanna cry :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 15 2008, 11:19 AM~10662171
> *:0 .  Man I need to get used to standing up for 9 hours straight :uh: and man it sucks right now cause I got a fucking huge blister on the bottom of my foot :angry: and it hurts bad when ever I step on it I wanna cry :tears:
> *


LESSON OF THE DAY........................QUIT WEARING YOUR CHURCH SHOES TO WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 15 2008, 11:19 AM~10662171
> *:0 .  Man I need to get used to standing up for 9 hours straight :uh: and man it sucks right now cause I got a fucking huge blister on the bottom of my foot :angry: and it hurts bad when ever I step on it I wanna cry :tears:
> *


LESSON OF THE DAY........................QUIT WEARING YOUR CHURCH SHOES TO WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 11:33 AM~10662273
> *LESSON OF THE DAY........................QUIT WEARING YOUR CHURCH SHOES TO WORK!!!!!!!!
> *


no he wears high heels... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 09:28 PM~10657846
> *da fuck happened to the lessons of the day n shit????????????????//
> *


o shit..man rag thanks for catchin all us youngsters slipping. fuck hes right, aight boys we start that shit over tomorrow!!!!!!!! we gotta be strict on ourselves on these damn things cuz if you dont learn anything a day in life you just wasted 24 hours or your life!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 15 2008, 10:18 AM~10661302
> *wassup fellas. yo mike, vaccum lines suck air from the intake manifold to power the brake booster. :biggrin:
> *


you sure? man where the hell you been!!!


----------



## 919ryder

thats what my auto tech teacher told me, but don't get me wrong, it may do other things too, b/c my boy had a hole in one of his and everytime u stopped, the car would try to cut off lol.

i been real busy and my computer is still cut off so i have to catch u guys when i'm at school or when i'm at the library...i'm lucky to get one post in a day.... sorry i haven't been as active lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 16 2008, 06:06 AM~10668988
> *thats what my auto tech teacher told me, but don't get me wrong, it may do other things too, b/c my boy had a hole in one of his and everytime u stopped, the car would try to cut off lol.
> 
> i been real busy and my computer is still cut off so i have to catch u guys when i'm at school or when i'm at the library...i'm lucky to get one post in a day.... sorry i haven't been as active lol
> *


aw man its no problem, just worried about your dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

LESSON LEARNED:
to show your worth you might have to step on peoples toes, but sometimtes its just how things go


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 16 2008, 07:12 PM~10673627
> *LESSON LEARNED:
> to show your worth you might have to step on peoples toes, but sometimtes its just how things go
> *


never thought of that. 

lesson: DONT rush it! take your time, other wise, it wont be worth it in the end and you wont be happy.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 08:17 PM~10673649
> *never thought of that.
> 
> lesson: DONT rush it! take your time, other wise, it wont be worth it in the end and you wont be happy.
> *


cant stress thiss lesson enough. ive fucked up so much with my car because of not listening or listening to the wrong people just cuz i wanna get her on the road as fast a possible


----------



## CaddyKid253

you want a shitty car thats on the road now, or a nice show car that will be on the road in a few weeks? (just an example of the lesson)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10673674
> *you want a shitty car thats on the road now, or a nice show car that will be on the road in a few weeks? (just an example of the lesson)
> *


good example, now i gotta pick up the pieces and learn from my dumbass mistakes. but now i have the people who know the *right *way!


----------



## CaddyKid253

if you want 2 learn about sumthing. go to the junk yard and take it apart there. if yoyu brake it, SO WHAT!!! its a junk car so it dont matter, but then you'll know how to take it apart on your car with out braking it.  thats what it do.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 07:37 PM~10673725
> *if you want 2 learn about sumthing. go to the junk yard and take it apart there. if yoyu brake it, SO WHAT!!! its a junk car so it dont matter, but then you'll know how to take it apart on your car with out braking it.  thats what it do.
> *


dam homie sound like u pissed off and broke somethng.....................woooooooosaaaaaaaa....wooooooooooosssssaaaaaaaa.......woooooooooooooooooossssssaaaaaaaaaa.............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10673649
> *never thought of that.
> 
> lesson: DONT rush it! take your time, other wise, it wont be worth it in the end and you wont be happy.
> *


X2 look at me we were trying to rush getting the 327 rebuilt 2 weeks before the cruise got and the car ended up fucking up on me


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2008, 08:37 PM~10673725
> *if you want 2 learn about sumthing. go to the junk yard and take it apart there. if yoyu brake it, SO WHAT!!! its a junk car so it dont matter, but then you'll know how to take it apart on your car with out braking it.  thats what it do.
> *


you can do that?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 09:10 PM~10673912
> *dam homie sound like u pissed off and broke somethng.....................woooooooosaaaaaaaa....wooooooooooosssssaaaaaaaa.......woooooooooooooooooossssssaaaaaaaaaa.............!!!!!!!!!
> *


ahhahahahahahahhj got damn homie, you hyped up on something?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2008, 04:55 AM~10675890
> *you can do that?
> *


ya but if you try to take stuff then u have to pay :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 15 2008, 11:33 AM~10662273-->
> 
> 
> 
> LESSON OF THE DAY........................QUIT WEARING YOUR CHURCH SHOES TO WORK!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go to church so I don't have church shoes :biggrin: I just got some old K Swiss
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 15 2008, 03:48 PM~10664146
> *no he wears high heels... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: your so damn funny :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Lesson of the day: you may have to work shitty hours but in the end it'll all come out  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10676900
> *Lesson of the day: you may have to work shitty hours but in the end it'll all come out   :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


why do all have to be about the same thing but worded in a different way


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 17 2008, 01:59 PM~10677294
> *why do all have to be about the same thing but worded in a different way
> *


???? dunno what you mean, all our shit was different. wheres yours?  


looking good polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2008, 01:37 PM~10677436
> *???? dunno what you mean, all our shit was different. wheres yours?
> looking good polo
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man im in a real bad mod, im about to take off to the mall or something. its like 5 miles away LMFAO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2008, 01:45 PM~10677466
> *man im in a real bad mod, im about to take off to the mall or something.  its like 5 miles away LMFAO
> *


did some male porn star steal ur virginity without ur permission? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10677471
> *did some male porn star steal ur virginity without ur permission? :biggrin:
> *


no polo you did  


enough gay shit im about to leave


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2008, 02:37 PM~10677436
> *???? dunno what you mean, all our shit was different. wheres yours?
> looking good polo
> *



lesson of the day: punch your step dad...because he dont really help much..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2008, 01:51 PM~10677484
> *no polo you did
> enough gay shit im about to leave
> *


ewww i didnt take it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lates


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 17 2008, 01:51 PM~10677486
> *lesson of the day: punch your step dad...because he dont really help much..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i read that topic too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10677486
> *lesson of the day: punch your step dad...because he dont really help much..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'm graduating tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2008, 02:30 PM~10677413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car lookin good polo.


----------



## six trey impala

thanks erne!!!  :biggrin: hows ur trey?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 01:03 PM~10680944
> *thanks erne!!!   :biggrin: hows ur trey?
> *


witch one? :0 check my myspace page. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 12:18 PM~10681006
> *witch one?  :0  check my myspace page. :biggrin:
> *


i know i just saw that i hate you :angry: :biggrin: when u get that one!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

man skirts are a bitch to put on when u got 13X7s u have to take the wheels off then drill through the skirt and then through the double metal!!! :scrutinize: but they look badass once on!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

next on the list is the dual antennas...and im gonna be ordering some more chrome on the front here soon just waiting for bowtie to get back to me :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 01:20 PM~10681018
> *i know i just saw that i hate you :angry:  :biggrin: when u get that one!!!!
> *


should get here in about 2 weeks.

already have new side trim, moldings, license plate panels, 1963 texas plates, grille guard, bumper guards, skirts with scuff plates, door handle guards, autronic eye, 4 way flasher, OG belt buckles, spare tire, bumper jack, trunk mat, zolatone spatter paint, por-15 to paint engine block, OG hubcaps since ones on are 62 :uh: just to dress her up a bit. :biggrin: 

plus i have the table polisher so all the vert trim will be polished up.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 12:26 PM~10681046
> *should get here in about 2 weeks.
> 
> already have new side trim, moldings, license plate panels, 1963 texas plates, grille guard, bumper guards, skirts with scuff plates, door handle guards, autronic eye, 4 way flasher, OG belt buckles, spare tire, bumper jack, trunk mat, zolatone spatter paint, por-15 to paint engine block, OG hubcaps since ones on are 62 :uh:  just to dress her up a bit. :biggrin:
> 
> plus i have the table polisher so all the vert trim will be polished up.
> *


jus dressing her up huh SOUNDS LIKE A DAMN MAKEOVER!!!! u should send me the autronic eye og belts and the bumper guards :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 01:23 PM~10681034
> *next on the list is the dual antennas...and im gonna be ordering some more chrome on the front here soon just waiting for bowtie to get back to me :0
> *


 :0 ill have to buy me another antenna since i always wanted to do that to the hard top but wouldnt of been OG :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 12:29 PM~10681061
> *:0 ill have to buy me another antenna since i always wanted to do that to the hard top but wouldnt of been OG  :uh:
> *


ya all it is is a dummy antenna!!! im not going for original on mine...mines got the cheap option of the antenna on the fender :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

u need the rear defrost for the hard top...and vacume trunk popper!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 01:35 PM~10681080
> *u need the rear defrost for the hard top...and vacume trunk popper!!!
> *


i have it but just not in. glad you reminded me, gon have to put it in pile of 63 vert stuff. :biggrin: 

almost won on ebay the rear window but no one else bid so the reserve never met. :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn i wish i was at the parts stage for my shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 01:24 PM~10681224
> *i have it but just not in. glad you reminded me, gon have to put it in pile of 63 vert stuff.  :biggrin:
> 
> almost won on ebay the rear window but no one else bid so the reserve never met. :angry:
> *


what bout cruise control?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 09:15 PM~10683178
> *what bout cruise control?
> *


na homie, im a po' folk...cant afford nice things like that.  

maybe in the future do tha power seats, windows, cruise etc... as of now more concerned in making her look ok...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 18 2008, 04:51 PM~10681850
> *damn i wish i was at the parts stage for my shit
> *


hows tha caddy commin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 08:52 PM~10683487
> *na homie, im a po' folk...cant afford nice things like that.
> 
> maybe in the future do tha power seats, windows, cruise etc... as of now more concerned in making her look ok...
> *


Po'folk PSHH :uh: :biggrin: has a 63 hardtop and vert :biggrin: :biggrin: ya right now im just trying to make my car run right and be more dependable before i start making it look nicer...unless i come on a really good deals on parts :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10683740
> *:0
> *


WHAT UP juan


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 10:15 PM~10683685
> *Po'folk PSHH :uh:  :biggrin: has a 63 hardtop and vert :biggrin:  :biggrin: ya right now im just trying to make my car run right and be more dependable before i start making it look nicer...unless i come on a really good deals on parts :biggrin:
> *


its fkn addicting and also tempting as hell when you have the $ but have to prioritize and decide what needs to be done that is more important.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2008, 08:24 PM~10683764
> *WHAT UP juan
> *


Whats up Vidal! Anything new?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 18 2008, 10:17 PM~10684127
> *Whats up Vidal! Anything new?
> *


no not really but im ordering some chrome for the 63  and im gonna order new pistons and rings for the 327  what bout u?


----------



## Wicked

Thats kewl, whats with that thing next to the front fender emblem on your car? It looks like a key hole. 

And nothing much here, gas is pricey right now so the car is just collecting dust. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 18 2008, 10:52 PM~10684347
> *Thats kewl, whats with that thing next to the front fender emblem on your car? It looks like a key hole.
> 
> And nothing much here, gas is pricey right now so the car is just collecting dust.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know the owner before put some alarm in it back in the 70s or 80s so thats how u would arm the alarm by turning that key hole :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 09:53 PM~10683501
> *hows tha caddy commin?
> *


going to teh shop in 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I think I got fired from my job :uh: 

Lesson of the day: Don't walk out of work when you think its your day off


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2008, 06:11 PM~10689710
> *I think I got fired from my job :uh:
> 
> Lesson of the day: Don't walk out of work when you think its your day off
> *


 :0 
been doing alot of stuff in the shop. worked on brakes today, its good when they get mechincal work instead of electrical work cuz then i can help out

Lesson:
You start slow and learn fast!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 19 2008, 05:18 PM~10689772
> *:0
> been doing alot of stuff in the shop. worked on brakes today, its good when they get mechincal work instead of electrical work cuz then i can help out
> 
> Lesson:
> You start slow and learn fast!!!
> *


See I wish my cousins would let me do that at there garages instead of giving me bills :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 19 2008, 06:10 PM~10689697
> *going to teh shop in 2 days :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 wat kind of shop??? mechanic shop or paint shop??? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 08:49 PM~10692206
> *:0  :0  :0 wat kind of shop??? mechanic shop or paint shop??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good looking out beto!!! :thumbsup:

yup the shop i work at, im an apperentace so i dont get paid.....but i dont have to pay labor just parts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good looking out beto!!! :thumbsup:

yup the shop i work at, im an apperentace so i dont get paid.....but i dont have to pay labor just parts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 20 2008, 12:41 PM~10696289
> *good looking out beto!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> yup the shop i work at, im an apperentace so i dont get paid.....but i dont have to pay labor just parts!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sometimes its not how much you get paid if you are in a learning environment. look at it as a free school!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10696346
> *:thumbsup: sometimes its not how much you get paid if you are in a learning environment. look at it as a free school!!! :biggrin:
> *


better than my dumbass payin 28000 for some school......when the most shit i learned was at the shop!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10696289
> *good looking out beto!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> yup the shop i work at, im an apperentace so i dont get paid.....but i dont have to pay labor just parts!!! :biggrin:
> *


  any time :biggrin: looking for a new job and saving my money to get GTA 4 and a set of tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 20 2008, 02:57 PM~10697130
> * any time :biggrin: looking for a new job and saving my money to get GTA 4 and a set of tru spokes :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 20 2008, 01:57 PM~10697130
> * any time :biggrin: looking for a new job and saving my money to get GTA 4 and a set of tru spokes :biggrin:
> *


i need to fix my xbox i wanna play it too...but i'd rather put money into my car...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 12:52 PM~10696346
> *:thumbsup: sometimes its not how much you get paid if you are in a learning environment. look at it as a free school!!! :biggrin:
> *


im soaking up as much as i can  

did more break stuff and helped out with brake lights and stuff, things are goin good there. wish i could say the same for my caddy, but good thing is its going into the shop b4 the end of the month  

Lesson:
Things can be going great one place but you step into another world things might not be goingas great


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 20 2008, 03:42 PM~10697810
> *i need to fix my xbox i wanna play it too...but i'd rather put money into my car...
> *


 :0 And i'm gonna do that


----------



## DA_SQUID

how old where yall when you had your 1st job and where


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 07:10 PM~10699536
> *how old where yall when you had your 1st job and where
> *


I was a fucking dish washer at Gerbelies in Fort Worth, when it opend up. I was like 16, I fucking quit after 3 days. But now I fucking work my ass off. I should have kept working as a younger vato so that the low low would look better. So to all of you youngsters "keep workin" no matter what yall do.
Here I'am only 21 and I already feel like I'm 40 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@May 20 2008, 07:36 PM~10699803
> *I was a fucking dish washer at Gerbelies in Fort Worth, when it opend up.  I was like 16, I fucking quit after 3 days.  But now I fucking work my ass off.  I should have kept working as a younger vato so that the low low would look better.  So to all of you youngsters "keep workin" no matter what yall do.
> Here I'am only 21 and I already feel like I'm 40 :uh:  :uh:
> *



x2222222222222


----------



## DA_SQUID

anybody think hobby town usa will hire a 15 yr old? they need some help and its not really busy

ima give them a call tomarrow and see how it goes

wish me luck :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

probably i think you have to have a parent or guardians permission and signature to work though at that age..


----------



## Wicked

Good Morning! :cheesy: 

It's 6:30 AM . Nothing like going for a cruise in tha morning! :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 20 2008, 12:57 PM~10697130
> * any time :biggrin: looking for a new job and saving my money to get GTA 4 and a set of tru spokes :biggrin:
> *


Dude you seriously got fired?  

And shoot, I've been dying to get my hands on the new GTA!I don't even have a next gen console though. I've been saving my pennies for a 360 and GTAIV. :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 06:37 AM~10702849
> *Dude you seriously got fired?
> 
> And shoot, I've been dying to get my hands on the new GTA!I don't even have a next gen console though.  I've been saving my pennies for a 360 and GTAIV.  :uh:
> *


yeah I did. I already have the 360 and saving the rest of my money for GTA :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10702830
> *Good Morning!  :cheesy:
> 
> It's 6:30 AM . Nothing like going for a cruise in tha morning!  :cheesy:
> *


make sure u wear ur glasses so u dont hit anymore posts or fences :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 04:31 PM~10706248
> *make sure u wear ur glasses so u dont hit anymore posts or fences :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


......kinda funny but not really for real man be careful you dont need a trip to the hospital


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 09:19 PM~10700261
> *anybody think hobby town usa will hire a 15 yr old? they need some help and its not really busy
> 
> ima give them a call tomarrow and see how it goes
> 
> wish me luck :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


well
i called. and they said usually 17 but i can turn a app. in  
what are my chances if i fill it in good?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 21 2008, 01:38 PM~10705362
> *yeah I did.  I already have the 360 and saving the rest of my money for GTA :biggrin:
> *


fuck all dat 360 shit i got me a regular box wit some fight night 3 dats all i need!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 21 2008, 04:47 PM~10706810
> *well
> i called. and they said usually 17 but i can turn a app. in
> what are my chances if i fill it in good?
> *


tell em u need it make up some excuse n shit like ur moms a single parent ya dig me........tell em ur filing for hardship and need money to pay ur school stuff


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 05:40 PM~10707152
> *fuck all dat 360 shit i got me a regular box wit some fight night 3 dats all i need!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well my parents bought it for me and my older brother.


----------



## DA_SQUID

any of yall got call of duty 4 for the ps3 big :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 05:42 PM~10707167
> *tell em u need it make up some excuse n shit like ur moms a single parent ya dig me........tell em ur filing for hardship and need money to pay ur school stuff
> *


x-2


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Damn that pin stripe looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 02:31 PM~10706248
> *make sure u wear ur glasses so u dont hit anymore posts or fences :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF how'd you know I wear glasses? well actually I just wear em for looks but hmm I wonder :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 21 2008, 03:47 PM~10706810
> *well
> i called. and they said usually 17 but i can turn a app. in
> what are my chances if i fill it in good?
> *


Trying doesn't hurt bro, Hell I once saw a old man in his 70's working at Hobby People! He was working the register, man he was SLOOOOOWW. But cool. I mean If Gramps can get a job at a hobby store, well I'm sure a youngster can too. Plus Hobby People is like always empty, I never see more than 2 people working there. Good Luck man!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 21 2008, 03:13 PM~10706563
> *......kinda funny but not really for real man be careful you dont need a trip to the hospital
> *


Thanks man, And ya it's true. Luckly I was in an indoor parking lot when I crashed. It would have been a nightmare if I had actually hit another car.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10709321
> *WTF how'd you know I wear glasses? well actually I just wear em for looks but  hmm I wonder :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: well at least you didn't curb check the lower front pass. fender :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10709321
> *WTF how'd you know I wear glasses? well actually I just wear em for looks but  hmm I wonder :cheesy:
> *


i can tell by the way you type...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 21 2008, 08:21 PM~10709472-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: well at least you didn't curb check the lower front pass. fender :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of 360 do you have? Does it have an HD?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 08:40 PM~10709655
> *i can tell by the way you type...
> *


WTF? :angry: 

Hahahaha! Well I use to type in all capitals. I look back on it, and man that was just horrible. I'm a nerd yes. Guilty as charged.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 09:44 PM~10709685
> *What kind of 360 do you have? Does it have an HD?
> WTF?  :angry:
> 
> Hahahaha! Well I use to type in all capitals. I look back on it, and man that was just horrible. I'm a nerd yes. Guilty as charged.
> *


hahaha...so what you been up to?
i think im gonna send my xbox to get fixed and then sell it...but i dont really wanna spend on it...i'd rather put it into my car...the only reason i wanna fix it is for callofduty 4 and gta iv :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 08:54 PM~10709756
> *hahaha...so what you been up to?
> i think im gonna send my xbox to get fixed and then sell it...but i dont really wanna spend on it...i'd rather put it into my car...the only reason i wanna fix it is for callofduty 4 and gta iv :angry:
> *


Nuthin much, Job hunting just like Beto. And Man I've been missing out on the gaming. I need to get rid of my old consoles. I wanted to avoid selling them on ebay but it doesn't look like I have a choice. The locas are low ballers. And BTW whatever happen to the '63.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 10:03 PM~10709802
> *Nuthin much, Job hunting just like Beto. And Man I've been missing out on the gaming. I need to get rid of my old consoles. I wanted to avoid selling them on ebay but it doesn't look like I have a choice. The locas are low ballers. And BTW whatever happen to the '63.
> *


what you mean what happened>?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 09:05 PM~10709826
> *what you mean what happened>?
> *


wasn't it giving you problems? I hope I didn't misss anything, did I? 

Right click save. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 10:09 PM~10709862
> *wasn't it giving you problems? I hope I didn't misss anything, did I?
> 
> Right click save.  :cheesy:
> *


oh ya it was overheating a long time ago so its kinda been sitting i dont take it out anywhere...it needs to be timed i think the timing is too advanced...we just did the timing by ear so we can start it and keep it running.


----------



## six trey impala

gangsta lean!!!


----------



## six trey impala

if you look at this pic ^^^^ you can see where i polished the grill its the fifth row up from the bumper guard its the shinier one...  took me 2 days just to do that one piece...its a long ass process had to wet sand it then polish and then keep wet sanding it till i got the shine in it and then the grill was kinda pitted so i had to sand even more im gonna do the whole grill im jus taking my time little by little it'll be done or i'll have a chrome one.lol


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2008, 09:16 PM~10709907
> *if you look at this pic ^^^^ you can see where i polished the grill its the fifth row up from the bumper guard its the shinier one...  took me 2 days just to do that one piece...its a long ass process had to wet sand it then polish and then keep wet sanding it till i got the shine in it and then the grill was kinda pitted so i had to sand even more im gonna do the whole grill im jus taking my time little by little it'll be done or i'll have a chrome one.lol
> *


Yah I see you can tell. My uncle's is chrome I think. Yah I just looked it has to be chromed or else it be dull as hell. This car don't get no love.  











Do you roll around without a front plate? I wanted to run one of these felix plates in the front, I'm sure it's illegal but I see alot of people rolling around with no plates in the front. :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

ya i run the felix plate in front because i have collector plates on my car so i dont need a front plate...i have 1963 plates on mine but if you dont have the collector plates it is illegal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10708510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit batman :0


----------



## 919ryder

TTT, caddy lookin good caddykid :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 22 2008, 03:12 PM~10713854
> *TTT, caddy lookin good caddykid :biggrin:
> *


times mother fucking two


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2008, 09:44 PM~10709685
> *What kind of 360 do you have? Does it have an HD?
> *


I have Gold version and yes it has HD on it but never figured out how to use it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10717323
> *I have Gold version and yes it has HD on it but never figured out how to use it :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


HDMI CABLES


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+May 21 2008, 10:03 PM~10709802-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nuthin much, Job hunting just like Beto. And Man I've been missing out on the gaming. I need to get rid of my old consoles. I wanted to avoid selling them on ebay but it doesn't look like I have a choice. The locas are low ballers. And BTW whatever happen to the '63.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother and my mom just told that even though I worked their only a week that they still give you a check :biggrin: :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@May 21 2008, 11:43 PM~10710310
> *Yah I see you can tell. My uncle's is chrome I think. Yah I just looked it has to be chromed or else it be dull as hell. This car don't get no love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you roll around without a front plate? I wanted to run one of these felix plates in the front, I'm sure it's illegal but I see alot of people rolling around with no plates in the front. :dunno:
> *


Just tell your uncle to trade you the impala if you fix the monte up to the condition that his impala is in lol :biggrin: . Yeah I wanna run the Felix Plates on mine to :cheesy: and it shouldn't be illegal to run plates up front cause I ran a plate up front last year and cops never did anything about it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10717430
> *My brother and my mom just told that even though I worked their only a week that they still give you a check :biggrin:  :0
> Just tell your uncle to trade you the impala if you fix the monte up to the condition that his impala is in lol :biggrin: .  Yeah I wanna run the Felix Plates on mine to :cheesy: and it shouldn't be illegal to run plates up front cause I ran a plate up front last year and cops never did anything about it.
> *


its not illegal to run a license plate in front cause its ur car ID but like my plate isnt a id its a dealership plate which dont give the cops any ID about the car thats why...i got classic plates so i dont even have to run a plate in front all i need is my back plate i just put the felix plate in front so it wouldnt look like its missing something and cause i like it...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 22 2008, 12:43 AM~10710310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this cleam ride? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wut up fellas? got damn its the weekend

good day at the shop, got to take pics of a 1985 fleetwood brougham d'elengance!!! will post later


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 23 2008, 03:46 PM~10722335
> *wut up fellas? got damn its the weekend
> 
> good day at the shop, got to take pics of a 1985 fleetwood brougham d'elengance!!! will post later
> *


nothing much  . Went to go get my check, all i got to say is I never had that much money before :biggrin: by it self would of been 182.80 but I had 40 bucks in my wallet and it came out to 222.80 and gonna go buy GTA4 here in a while and that will leave me with 142 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10723487
> *nothing much  .  Went to go get my check, all i got to say is I never had that much money before :biggrin: by it self would of been 182.80 but I had 40 bucks in my wallet and it came out to 222.80 and gonna go buy GTA4 here in a while and that will leave me with 142 :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10718159
> *any more pics of this cleam ride? :biggrin:
> *


Here are the rest taken from that day.















I'll i gotta keep looking I can't find the other pics I have of it.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10717430
> *My brother and my mom just told that even though I worked their only a week that they still give you a check :biggrin:  :0
> Just tell your uncle to trade you the impala if you fix the monte up to the condition that his impala is in lol :biggrin: .  Yeah I wanna run the Felix Plates on mine to :cheesy: and it shouldn't be illegal to run plates up front cause I ran a plate up front last year and cops never did anything about it.
> *



I want a '64 though. I like '63s but I've always wanted a '64. Not because of the rap videos or nothing like that, But '64s and '59s are my personal favorite Impalas'.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 23 2008, 05:29 PM~10723487
> *nothing much  .  Went to go get my check, all i got to say is I never had that much money before :biggrin: by it self would of been 182.80 but I had 40 bucks in my wallet and it came out to 222.80 and gonna go buy GTA4 here in a while and that will leave me with 142 :biggrin:
> *


Damn everybody has GTAIV except me. :angry: Well, I could buy the game, but it would be pointless since I don't have a 360.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10724723
> *Here are the rest taken from that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll i gotta keep looking I can't find the other pics I have of it.
> *


holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10724723
> *Here are the rest taken from that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll i gotta keep looking I can't find the other pics I have of it.
> *


i love them fuckin blinds on the back!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

i like the rear cove on it...i might get the chrome one for mine too...well today i pulled my car out to work on it and just as i was pulling it out i turned the wheel and heard a loud pop and the steering got hard so i was like fuck!! now what happened opened the hood to see if the belt snapped it was fine got back in it to see if it was still doing it and as i was backing up my dad saw that something was hanging on the bottom the bracket where the power assist goes broke some bolts on it so i had to buy new bolts and put it back on which was a bitch cause i had to hold the bolt and tighten it with a wrench...had hardly any room too hold the bolt because its in the frame!!! this car is jinxed!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10724723
> *Here are the rest taken from that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll i gotta keep looking I can't find the other pics I have of it.
> *


right clicked and saved! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10724836
> *Damn everybody has GTAIV except me. :angry: Well, I could buy the game, but it would be pointless since I don't have a 360.
> *


 :0 . You know what I made more money from buying that game now I have 147 but by tomorrow it will be 157 :biggrin:  I love money


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10725506
> *i like the rear cove on it...i might get the chrome one for mine too...well today i pulled my car out to work on it and just as i was pulling it out i turned the wheel and heard a loud pop and the steering got hard so i was like fuck!! now what happened opened the hood to see if the belt snapped it was fine got back in it to see if it was still doing it and as i was backing up my dad saw that something was hanging on the bottom the bracket where the power assist goes broke some bolts on it so i had to buy new bolts and put it back on which was a bitch cause i had to hold the bolt and tighten it with a wrench...had hardly any room too hold the bolt because its in the frame!!! this car is jinxed!!!
> *


pollo keep your head up man, all the bs just makes it worth it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 24 2008, 07:22 AM~10726810
> *pollo keep your head up man, all the bs just makes it worth it
> *


im not a chicken :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya i know homie its just so much bullshit this car is having i still havent drivin it on the streets yet


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 24 2008, 08:46 AM~10726873
> *im not a chicken :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya i know homie its just so much bullshit this car is having i still havent drivin it on the streets yet
> *


well atleast you've driven your shit for more than 5 mins. and your working on it and learning shit from whats happening. i aint drove my shit since july, ive had so much fucking bad luck to but you are getting somewhere


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 24 2008, 10:17 AM~10727427
> *well atleast you've driven your shit for more than 5 mins. and your working on it and learning shit from whats happening. i aint drove my shit since july, ive had so much fucking bad luck to but you are getting somewhere
> *


I AINT DIPPED IN MY CAR IN ALMOST 2 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!SO YALL AHEAD OF ME!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 24 2008, 10:17 AM~10727427
> *well atleast you've driven your shit for more than 5 mins. and your working on it and learning shit from whats happening. i aint drove my shit since july, ive had so much fucking bad luck to but you are getting somewhere
> *


shit my car hasnt hit the road since last year five minutes aint shit its still over heating and i got it somewhat timed its at 17 degreese its supposed to be between 8-12 but it dies by itself under 17
i cant figure out why its overheating i was thinking maybe that radiator is no good but it worked for the 327 perfect...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 24 2008, 03:32 PM~10728857
> *shit my car hasnt hit the road since last year five minutes aint shit its still over heating and i got it somewhat timed its at 17 degreese its supposed to be between 8-12 but it dies by itself under 17
> i cant figure out why its overheating i was thinking maybe that radiator is no good but it worked for the 327 perfect...
> *


hmmmmm.... well shit homie just tryin to encourage you lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 24 2008, 07:03 PM~10730004
> *hmmmmm.... well shit homie just tryin to encourage you lol
> *


 :biggrin: ya i know just pisses me off fix one thing and another thing will pop up...i probably wont have it out this year


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 24 2008, 09:38 PM~10730633
> *:biggrin: ya i know just pisses me off fix one thing and another thing will pop up...i probably wont have it out this year
> *


join the club cuz....... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10730790
> *join the club cuz....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i was trying to stay away from it :biggrin: :biggrin: 
man i was gonna wait to put the 327 in cause i wanted to put a bigger cam in it and build the motor on it but i think im just gonna swap that piston and drop it back in im getting annoyed already...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10731207
> *:biggrin: i was trying to stay away from it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> man i was gonna wait to put the 327 in cause i wanted to put a bigger cam in it and build the motor on it but i think im just gonna swap that piston and drop it back in im getting annoyed already...
> *


hahhahahaa looks like its too late homie, im practically the fucking president of that bitch.

good luck with that bitch piston


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: Me and my dad started detailing cars for a car dealership here :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 25 2008, 06:18 AM~10732364
> *hahhahahaa looks like its too late homie, im practically the fucking president of that bitch.
> 
> good luck with that bitch piston
> *


ya i think the 305 has a blown headgasket cause its smoking and overheating


----------



## Wicked

Man what a day, me and the homies went to the junk yard to hunt for parts, and MAN I found a clean '78 Monte Carlo, Interior was fucking CLEAN. IDK how long it's been there but it'll get crushed within a week or two. I got pics I gotta get it from my phone. I feel like going back ang getting some interior parts off it.  :angry:


----------



## Wicked

Here they are, I seen atleast 4 or 5 Decent Cutty's. This one really sucked to see there. 

It was my 1st time going to the junk yard :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

them junkyards can make you cry.......lol


----------



## six trey impala

you should come down to yakima there's a junkyard about a hour away from here full of impalas cuttys and theres a t-top 79 monte with the floor shifter...
but theres more impalas from 58-68 alot of the cars are already chopped up but that monte was still in good shape it was just missing the glass on the t-tops so the interior was kinda dirty...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 26 2008, 05:43 AM~10737560
> *them junkyards can make you cry.......lol
> *


foo i was watching that video of your bro spinning ur baby bro...THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: he looks drunk and u guys are just laughing!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 25 2008, 09:54 PM~10736488
> *Here they are, I seen atleast 4 or 5 Decent Cutty's. This one really sucked to see there.
> 
> It was my 1st time going to the junk yard :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take the bumpers, header panel, hood, fenders, doors, trunk, interior, and anything else in case something happens. that what i'm gonna do once i find me a 74-77 Monte


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10743010
> *take the bumpers, header panel, hood, fenders, doors, trunk, interior, and anything else in case something happens.  that what i'm gonna do once i find me a 74-77 Monte
> *


or buy it and part it out and sell the parts...u'll probably get more money in parts then u payed for it...


----------



## Wicked

They won't sell them, And I don't think I can get much for $150. It has Bucket seats center console. Coin tray. I ripped off the horn button though, a few actually. :|


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 26 2008, 09:12 AM~10737904
> *foo i was watching that video of your bro spinning ur baby bro...THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  he looks drunk and u guys are just laughing!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

my caddy has made it to the shop i work at!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

we are in the middle of moving again, dont have a computer at home so i get on at work when nobodies busy. my caddy is sitting and waiting as always, will be lucky to have that bitch running at the end of the summer.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 29 2008, 01:23 PM~10763600
> *we are in the middle of moving again, dont have a computer at home so i get on at work when nobodies busy. my caddy is sitting and waiting as always, will be lucky to have that bitch running at the end of the summer.
> *



NEW GOAL SET FOR ME I WANT MY CAR RUNNING BY JULY 19!!! seee what happens


----------



## ElMonte74'

Oh been busy Detailing cars and I joined a CC finally cause Good Times was to restrictive with the cars


----------



## six trey impala

damn i've been detailing my car for tomorrow...theres a H.A.P awards ceremony and the club is taking the cars and they asked if i would take mine to park in out in front of the ceremony... its lookin chiney!!! still gotta clean up the chrome and vacume it...


----------



## six trey impala

its 12:10 and im barely coming in with still more too go gotta do the interior now...i was buffing my dads elco with the buffer got it looking really chiney too got all the flake to dance on it we're gonna pull it out manana :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10766107
> *NEW GOAL SET FOR ME I WANT MY CAR RUNNING BY JULY 19!!! seee what happens
> *


 :cheesy: 

good luck man


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 30 2008, 12:11 AM~10768787
> *its 12:10 and im barely coming in with still more too go gotta do the interior now...i was buffing my dads elco with the buffer got it looking really chiney too got all the flake to dance on it we're gonna pull it out manana :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 . Just got done with a brand new Saturn boy was it nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

morning bump, our new house should be ready soon.

gunna take some money i put aside and buy a acoustic guitar :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 31 2008, 05:57 AM~10776797
> *morning bump, our new house should be ready soon.
> 
> gunna take some money i put aside and buy a acoustic guitar :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE ROCK N ROLLER :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2008, 07:28 AM~10776991
> *PINCHE ROCK N ROLLER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
he's gonna jam out with his LOS PALOS guitar :biggrin: :biggrin: 
some of you may know what im talking about if u watch tv :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

clean and mean!!! pic from yesterday when i was cleaning it outside a bunch of people were giving me thumbs up and saying that its clean cause i had it in the drive way sticking out a bit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

my eyessssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:

fucken trey is lookin sick as fuck


----------



## six trey impala

thanks too bad it isnt driving right now...im waiting to get he hoist back so we can yank this motor out and fix my 327


----------



## six trey impala

it drives but not that long! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2008, 08:22 AM~10777174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he's gonna jam out with his LOS PALOS guitar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> some of you may know what im talking about if u watch tv :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I know thats where I got sabes que? if you don't like it don't look at it from


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh thursday I took some pics of the cars that where at my clubs get togethers so hold on for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2008, 08:24 AM~10777187
> *clean and mean!!! pic from yesterday when i was cleaning it outside a bunch of people were giving me thumbs up and saying that its clean cause i had it in the drive way sticking out a bit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres some pics

1950 Chevy :biggrin: may look original on the outside but under the hood is a SB 350 :biggrin: 









Vette









66 Fairlane









Fairlane Convert.









1930 Jeep P/U


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2008, 09:24 AM~10777187
> *clean and mean!!! pic from yesterday when i was cleaning it outside a bunch of people were giving me thumbs up and saying that its clean cause i had it in the drive way sticking out a bit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pic, i right clicked and saved it to my 1963 impala folder. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

thanks for the comments everyone...beto what club u in now?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

everybody's stuff lookin good

i wanted to bring something up that ive been thinking about

life after high school and outta your parents house. ive been thinkin about this alot and frankly i dont know what i plan on doing with my life, just like everybody i know. we gotta get ready for a big hit of reality. caddy kid your on your own now right???? how did you and are you handling it?


----------



## six trey impala

I know exactly what im gonna do...im gonna do 2 years of americore this construction program get a 10k scholorship from them then go to a college called perry tech here and they'll match the 10gs so it'll give me a 20k scholorship and i want to get into A/C and refrigeration so all i'd have to pay for is tools...then im planning on moving to cali and working there...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2008, 01:59 PM~10778435
> *thanks for the comments everyone...beto what club u in now?
> *


YES ITS BACK ONLINE I WAS FUCKING BORED OUTTA MY MIND. Desert Cruisers


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 04:21 PM~10782143
> *YES ITS BACK ONLINE I WAS FUCKING BORED OUTTA MY MIND.  Desert Cruisers
> *


cool so all those cars u posted are in the club?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10781502
> *I know exactly what im gonna do...im gonna do 2 years of americore this construction program get a 10k scholorship from them then go to a college called perry tech here and they'll match the 10gs so it'll give me a 20k scholorship and i want to get into A/C and refrigeration so all i'd have to pay for is tools...then im planning on moving to cali and working there...
> *


yeah but what about that time during college, what are you gunna do or live???


beto i wanna hear your plan to lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 04:49 PM~10782310
> *cool so all those cars u posted are in the club?
> *


yes sir this club don't discriminate against any ride


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10782383
> *yeah but what about that time during college, what are you gunna do or live???
> beto i wanna hear your plan to lol
> *


Well my plan is to ahhhh...............................................................................................................
........................................................................................................................
....................................lol. well I already got my start in the automotive world but would like to go to college to get certified and then I hope by then to be moved out of my parents house and then i want to open my own garage for auto body,mech, and detail


----------



## ElMonte74'

Anybody want to buy a 1957 GMC Pickup


----------



## ElMonte74'

New pics of my car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 06:29 PM~10782567
> *Well my plan is to ahhhh...............................................................................................................
> ........................................................................................................................
> ....................................lol.  well I already got my start in the automotive world but would like to go to college to get certified and then I hope by then to be moved out of my parents house and then i want to open my own garage for auto body,mech, and detail
> *


not bad  

i really dont have a plan....i gotta figure something the fuck out


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 06:50 PM~10783057
> *not bad
> 
> i really dont have a plan....i gotta figure something the fuck out
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

o yeah i forgot, the monte is lookin bad ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 06:57 PM~10783099
> *o yeah i forgot, the monte is lookin bad ass
> *


 :biggrin: thanks its getting there


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 07:59 PM~10783112
> *:biggrin: thanks its getting there
> *


wish mine was lol.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 01:47 PM~10781263
> *everybody's stuff lookin good
> 
> i wanted to bring something up that ive been thinking about
> 
> life after high school and outta your parents house. ive been thinkin about this alot and frankly i dont know what i plan on doing with my life, just like everybody i know. we gotta get ready for a big hit of reality. caddy kid your on your own now right???? how did you and are you handling it?
> *


you want to find your career choice before you start tring to move out of your parents house. stay with your parents as long as you can. its ALOT cheaper! make a deal with them. as long as you can stay in there house, you will stay in skool. and when you make alot of money in youyr career, then you'll take care of them when they get old. and besides, your parents want to see you do good in life anywayz. so i dont think there just gona throw you out on the street. 

as far as your career, find sumthing you love to do. sumthing you wouldnt mind doing everyday. find a job that you like wakeing up and going to. cuz if you dont like your job, chances are that you wont want to work there very long and your just gona hate it everyday you wake up.
just my .02  everybody iz different, and have different lifestyles. so it all depends on the person.

other then that. heres sum new pics. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10782383
> *yeah but what about that time during college, what are you gunna do or live???
> beto i wanna hear your plan to lol
> *


im gonna probably stay here with my pops...well i dont know if i'll even still be living in yakima we might move to cali...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10782567
> *Well my plan is to ahhhh...............................................................................................................
> ........................................................................................................................
> ....................................lol.  well I already got my start in the automotive world but would like to go to college to get certified and then I hope by then to be moved out of my parents house and then i want to open my own garage for auto body,mech, and detail
> *


not trying to tell you what to do but i wouldnt make a career off working on cars especially if ur building a car urself because alot of people that i talk to that work on cars for a living dont even wanna see a car when they get off work thats why if you check out a painters car or project it dont really look that great because he's always busy working on other peoples cars and gets burned out on customers cars and doesnt even want to work on his...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 06:41 PM~10782994
> *New pics of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good beto...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 2 2008, 07:01 PM~10783116
> *wish mine was lol.
> *


lol don't worry homie it will just got to be patient :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 09:24 PM~10784242
> *not trying to tell you what to do but i wouldnt make a career off working on cars especially if ur building a car urself because alot of people that i talk to that work on cars for a living dont even wanna see a car when they get off work thats why if you check out a painters car or project it dont really look that great because he's always busy working on other peoples cars and gets burned out on customers cars and doesnt even want to work on his...
> *


I know what you mean cause right now me and my jefito are getting tired of it and plus the car dealership is trying to rip us off  :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 09:34 PM~10784317
> *looks good beto...
> *


Thanks Polo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 2 2008, 07:30 PM~10783301
> *you want to find your career choice before you start tring to move out of your parents house. stay with your parents as long as you can. its ALOT cheaper! make a deal with them. as long as you can stay in there house, you will stay in skool. and when you make alot of money in youyr career, then you'll take care of them when they get old. and besides, your parents want to see you do good in life anywayz. so i dont think there just gona throw you out on the street.
> 
> as far as your career, find sumthing you love to do. sumthing you wouldnt mind doing everyday. find a job that you like wakeing up and going to. cuz if you dont like your job, chances are that you wont want to work there very long and your just gona hate it everyday you wake up.
> just my .02  everybody iz different, and have different lifestyles. so it all depends on the person.
> 
> other then that. heres sum new pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good caddy kid  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2008, 09:40 PM~10784367
> *I know what you mean cause right now me and my jefito are getting tired of it and plus the car dealership is trying to rip us off   :angry:
> *


ya i always here mechanics n shit that after a long day at work they dont even want to see a car... :biggrin: 
computer repair is where its at they make bank and sit on there ass.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10784392
> *ya i always here mechanics n shit that after a long day at work they dont even want to see a car... :biggrin:
> computer repair is where its at they make bank and sit on there ass.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: the cleanier u stay the more the pay!!!!!!!!.........but that electrical aint no bull shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 09:43 PM~10784392
> *ya i always here mechanics n shit that after a long day at work they dont even want to see a car... :biggrin:
> computer repair is where its at they make bank and sit on there ass.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wicked

Someone's offering me a FULL 1980 Monte Carlo Front Clip for $250. What do you guys think?, some of you may know that my car is damaged in the front and well even though 1980's front clips are different I was thinking of putting one on for a while. Any suggestions? Get it or or just pass on it? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 2 2008, 11:50 PM~10785259
> *Someone's offering me a FULL 1980 Monte Carlo Front Clip for $250. What do you guys think?, some of you may know that my car is damaged in the front and well even though 1980's front clips are different I was thinking of putting one on for a while. Any suggestions? Get it or or just pass on it? :dunno:
> *


i kinda like the 80 front clip more then the 78 79 i like the 2 rectangle headlights...
but its ur car do ur thing


----------



## Wicked

I like it also, not as much. But I don't mind at all running and 80 header panel on it. I'm just wondering if anybody thinks it's a deal and I should jump on it? You can't tell but my front driver side fender is fucked! So IDK :dunno:


----------



## Wicked

It looks like it's all there.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 10:24 PM~10784242
> *not trying to tell you what to do but i wouldnt make a career off working on cars especially if ur building a car urself because alot of people that i talk to that work on cars for a living dont even wanna see a car when they get off work thats why if you check out a painters car or project it dont really look that great because he's always busy working on other peoples cars and gets burned out on customers cars and doesnt even want to work on his...
> *


yup i second that, ive seen this firsthand myself. mechanics personal cars always look like shit cuz they never have the time to work on them


----------



## ElMonte74'

Go for it Juan buy it until you can come up with 78 or 79 front clip


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 2 2008, 08:30 PM~10783301
> *you want to find your career choice before you start tring to move out of your parents house. stay with your parents as long as you can. its ALOT cheaper! make a deal with them. as long as you can stay in there house, you will stay in skool. and when you make alot of money in youyr career, then you'll take care of them when they get old. and besides, your parents want to see you do good in life anywayz. so i dont think there just gona throw you out on the street.
> 
> as far as your career, find sumthing you love to do. sumthing you wouldnt mind doing everyday. find a job that you like wakeing up and going to. cuz if you dont like your job, chances are that you wont want to work there very long and your just gona hate it everyday you wake up.
> just my .02  everybody iz different, and have different lifestyles. so it all depends on the person.
> 
> other then that. heres sum new pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaamn shit looks fucken mean

great advice too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TwistedDreamz87, six trey impala

yo polo


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10786734
> *Go for it Juan buy it until you can come up with 78 or 79 front clip
> *


I'm going to pick it up sometime this week. Gonna get the whole front clip for $200. I'm gonna swap out the header panel for a while and '80 out my '79. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 3 2008, 05:54 PM~10790878
> *I'm going to pick it up sometime this week. Gonna get the whole front clip for $200. I'm gonna swap out the header panel for a while and '80 out my '79.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 3 2008, 04:58 PM~10790479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TwistedDreamz87, six trey impala
> 
> yo polo
> *


what up!!!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 3 2008, 08:46 AM~10786734
> *Go for it Juan buy it until you can come up with 78 or 79 front clip
> *


MAN I HAD A 76 MONTE COUPLE YEARS BACK...........BOUGHT ITJUST 4 THE 350 MOTOR THEN JUNKED THE FUCKIN CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH I WOULD KNOWN BOUT LIL BACK THEN I COULDA MADE ME SOME MONEY OFF DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:50 PM~10793357
> *MAN I HAD A 76 MONTE COUPLE YEARS BACK...........BOUGHT ITJUST 4 THE 350 MOTOR THEN JUNKED THE FUCKIN CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! WISH I WOULD KNOWN BOUT LIL BACK THEN I COULDA MADE ME SOME MONEY OFF DAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


or you could of kept the monte and made it a daily so when your caddy is getting worked on you could just register it and when the caddy's done just pull the register :biggrin: 

This is how I would like to get my monte only candy apple red, old school patterns, and some heavy flake :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10793398
> *or you could of kept the monte and made it a daily so when your caddy is getting worked on you could just register it and when the caddy's done just pull the register :biggrin:
> 
> This is how I would like to get my monte only candy apple red, old school patterns, and some heavy flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA U RIGHT BUT I AINT REALLY INTO OLD OLD CARS NOT RIGHT NOW ATLEAST I NEED SOMETHING I CAN SWANG YA DIG ME!!!!!!!!THESE BOATS AINT TOO MUCH FUN TO DIPPIN LIKE A LAC OR SOMETHING NEWER THAT HAS BETER HANDLING..............IMA WORK BACKWORDS THO AFTER THIS FLEET I WANA 81-84 COUPE SEE IF I CAN GET THIS FLEET DONE FIRST THO!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 10:00 PM~10793472
> *YEA U RIGHT BUT I AINT REALLY INTO OLD OLD CARS NOT RIGHT NOW ATLEAST I NEED SOMETHING I CAN SWANG YA DIG ME!!!!!!!!THESE BOATS AINT TOO MUCH FUN TO DIPPIN LIKE A LAC OR SOMETHING NEWER THAT HAS BETER HANDLING..............IMA WORK BACKWORDS THO AFTER THIS FLEET I WANA 81-84 COUPE SEE IF I CAN GET THIS FLEET DONE FIRST THO!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Monte like mine have some damn good handling I should know I usually take mine around corners fast :biggrin: Shit I seen a 76 swang and all I could say was damn
I'll find the video here in a moment


----------



## ElMonte74'

at 3:43 and at 7:16 i think

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SftHbGeaacI&feature=user


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 3 2008, 10:54 PM~10793398
> *or you could of kept the monte and made it a daily so when your caddy is getting worked on you could just register it and when the caddy's done just pull the register :biggrin:
> 
> This is how I would like to get my monte only candy apple red, old school patterns, and some heavy flake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them MC's have nice bodylines for some old school patterns.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10793949
> *them MC's have nice bodylines for some old school patterns.
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10793949
> *them MC's have nice bodylines for some old school patterns.
> *


ya my dad layed out some cool patterns on his 77...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10794170
> *ya my dad layed out some cool patterns on his 77...
> *


----------



## six trey impala

ya wish i could have saw it in person...he said it used to look like it was glowing and that the paint shined hella...he said it was a little lighter than in the pics...too bad i dont have any pics of the way he patterned out and flaked the roof on it on the computer...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2008, 12:38 AM~10794218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love seeing old school pics like these :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Yeah I have some more oldschool pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10795843
> *Yeah I have some more oldschool pics
> *


whenever you have time post them so i can right click and save them :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 09:27 AM~10795949
> *whenever you have time post them so i can right click and save them :biggrin:
> *


will do


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahahha yeah man yall been busy, wish i coulda seen your dads monte in person too. 

well boys soon i gotta talk to the owner of the shop im working at to see if he will hire me...... if not i have to find a paying job but i will stop by the shop as often as i can to help them and to work on my own car


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 4 2008, 04:12 PM~10799355
> *ahahha yeah man yall been busy, wish i coulda seen your dads monte in person too.
> 
> well boys soon i gotta talk to the owner of the shop im working at to see if he will hire me...... if not i have to find a paying job but i will stop by the shop as often as i can to help them and to work on my own car
> *


:thumbsup: 
:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 4 2008, 04:12 PM~10799355
> *ahahha yeah man yall been busy, wish i coulda seen your dads monte in person too.
> 
> well boys soon i gotta talk to the owner of the shop im working at to see if he will hire me...... if not i have to find a paying job but i will stop by the shop as often as i can to help them and to work on my own car
> *


how old are u homie??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:15 PM~10801657
> *how old are u homie??
> *


16 since last april lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump fellas, learned how to service big ass air compressers today


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 5 2008, 03:18 AM~10803247
> *16 since last april lol
> *


WELL IMO THEY SHOULD ATLEAST PAY U MIN WAGE AT DA SHOP U HELP OUT AT.........THE PORTERS AND GENEREL SERVICE GUYS (OIL CHANGE GUYS) WE USUALLY HIRE ATLEAST GET PAID THAT YA DIG ME................SO IF THEY DONT WANA PAY U DAT THEN IM PRETTY SURE U CAN FIND SOMEWHERE THAT WILL  PLUS BY DA LOOKS OF IT U BEEN AROUND CARS AND HAVE SOME EXPERIENCE I SWEAR TO U I DONE WENT TO SCHOOL,AND WORKED WIT PEOPLE THAT DIDNT EVEN KNOW HOW TO CHANGE OIL OR ATLEAST DO A SIMPLE BRAKE JOB


----------



## six trey impala

you can see where the clear is coming off on the hood...im gonna take the 
razer blade to it and take it all the way off...
i might get re paint the car myself soon...


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2008, 07:52 PM~10809101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see where the clear is coming off on the hood...im gonna take the
> razer blade to it and take it all the way off...
> i might get re paint the car myself soon...
> *


LOOKIN GOOD SIXGAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 09:58 PM~10809637
> *LOOKIN GOOD SIXGAY!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jun 5 2008, 09:05 PM~10809695-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:12 PM~10809775
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: JUS FUCKIN WIT DA LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 5 2008, 09:06 PM~10810336
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 5 2008, 10:46 PM~10810590
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 08:58 PM~10809637
> *LOOKIN GOOD SIXGAY!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10810740
> *Thanks FAGALAC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn kids play nice!




:roflmao: I'm sorry but I had to do it! I'm JK :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 5 2008, 11:48 PM~10810901
> *Damn kids play nice!
> :roflmao: I'm sorry but I had to do it! I'm JK  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 07:41 AM~10812199
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


it ain't funny when it's being done to you huh? 








:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 6 2008, 10:22 AM~10812881
> *it ain't funny when it's being done to you huh?
> :biggrin:
> *


NA I COULD GIVA A SHIT JUST GO INTO DA HOUSTON TOPIC THERE ROLLIN ON MY ASS 24-7.........WELL THEY TRY :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 6 2008, 12:32 PM~10813795
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


did you get that front clip yet :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 11:55 AM~10813931
> *did you get that front clip yet :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna go get it Saturday, I'm still having a bit of an issue with getting there, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 6 2008, 12:59 PM~10813953
> *I'm gonna go get it Saturday, I'm still having a bit of an issue with getting there, but we'll see what happens.
> *


cool :biggrin: . Ok detailing has been going to good so far but come to find the dealership is screwing us out of money :angry: where going to settle this with the dealership to see whats going on. Wednesday we got to clean a 97 Monte carlo ugly as sin and beat to hell on the exterior and interior and it only has 18,000 Miles on it









and today where cleaning a 2007 Pontiac G6 real clean car and paint it has on it is bad ass its like a light lavender blue with gold pearl on it


----------



## six trey impala

im doing a EG civic hatch a 1999 silverado a gmc safari van and i might be doing my woodshop teachers wifes town car and a mustang...gonna be bringing in some money :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2008, 07:52 PM~10809101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see where the clear is coming off on the hood...im gonna take the
> razer blade to it and take it all the way off...
> i might get re paint the car myself soon...
> *


wet sand the hood with "M3 1500 grit". make SURE its M3 because other cheapper sandpaper is alil ruffer then M3 is softer and better for the paint. anywayz, wet sand the hood and reclear the hood by itself. it will save alot of time and money then painting the whole car. but if the rest of the car is like that, then i guess you dont have a choice.

but just sand it enuff to get the clear off. if you see the water start to turn white, tthen STOP sanding in that area. the clear is gona look white to if you wetsand it, but im sure you can tell the diff between "kinda white-clearish looking", and "white paint". if you have to, just repaint the hood.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 6 2008, 03:30 PM~10814950
> *im doing a EG civic hatch a 1999 silverado a gmc safari van and i might be doing my woodshop teachers wifes town car and a mustang...gonna be bringing in some money :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cars i've already done. its good money if your doing it yourself :biggrin: , but having to split the money with your parents and older brother than its just a waste of time :uh: 
1 07 Chrysler Pacifica
2 06 Civic
3 97 Mazda(can't remember the but its one of the popular ones)
4 04 F-150
5 07 Saturn Ion
6 07 GMC Denali (wanted to keep it cause it was fucking nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

got a little bored so I decided to go and tape some patterns on the monte to see what would look good so heres what I got

same all around









I like this but I need to figure out what I want to do in the center of it :biggrin: 

















I like this









But I want to do this


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10815143
> *wet sand the hood with "M3 1500 grit". make SURE its M3 because other cheapper sandpaper is alil ruffer then M3 is softer and better for the paint. anywayz, wet sand the hood and reclear the hood by itself. it will save alot of time and money then painting the whole car. but if the rest of the car is like that, then i guess you dont have a choice.
> 
> but just sand it enuff to get the clear off. if you see the water start to turn white, tthen STOP sanding in that area. the clear is gona look white to if you wetsand it, but im sure you can tell the diff between "kinda white-clearish looking", and "white paint". if you have to, just repaint the hood.
> *


i was gonna do that but its got some scratches in it plus the top would be way shinier then the sides and if i were gonna spend on paint id rather just do the whole car again it needs body work...
and if i did just white paint it would look whiter too because the car is pearl white and u can see the pearl pretty good in the paint...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 05:38 PM~10815539
> *Cars i've already done.  its good money if your doing it yourself :biggrin: , but having to split the money with your parents and older brother than its just a waste of time :uh:
> 1 07 Chrysler Pacifica
> 2 06 Civic
> 3 97 Mazda(can't remember the but its one of the popular ones)
> 4 04 F-150
> 5 07 Saturn Ion
> 6 07 GMC Denali (wanted to keep it cause it was fucking nice
> *


i've done a 

i do everything by myself...clean the motor wax the car and buff it clean out interior do the door jams clean the glass and clean the wheels and armor-all the tires...


----------



## Wicked




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 7 2008, 11:41 AM~10818986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 7 2008, 11:41 AM~10818986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O.M.G is that candy paint!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lookin suave...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 7 2008, 12:55 PM~10819493
> *O.M.G is that candy paint!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: lookin suave...
> *


Candy paint, rollin on stocks!! Ballin'! :0 JK


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 8 2008, 10:47 PM~10827556
> *Candy paint, rollin on stocks!! Ballin'!  :0 JK
> *


:biggrin: . Its been hot over here and i don't mean as in oh lets go cruise type of hot i mean OMG!! i'm burning alive


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 8 2008, 11:03 PM~10827672
> *:biggrin: .  Its been hot over here and i don't mean as in oh lets go cruise type of hot i mean OMG!! i'm burning alive
> *


like hot enough to make u smell like carne asada :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i dont know where i got that from :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2008, 11:15 PM~10827749
> *like hot enough to make u smell like carne asada :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i dont know where i got that from :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


George Lopez :0 no but hot enough that the water just evaporates when it comes out the water hose


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 8 2008, 11:18 PM~10827767
> *George Lopez :0  no but hot enough that the water just evaporates when it comes out the water hose
> *


chu crasey!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2008, 11:19 PM~10827771
> *chu crasey!!!
> *


 :biggrin: wha chu talkin bout :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 8 2008, 11:20 PM~10827774
> *:biggrin: wha chu talkin bout :0  :biggrin:
> *


Chu wanna get crasey holmes??!!


----------



## six trey impala

i finally got my motor today!!! its really greasy but so was the 305 and that bitch is really clean now it came out cleaner then the 327...gonna have to put some pixie dust on this one and work my magic


----------



## Wicked

Shit gas is basically $4.50 around here, not quite there yet but close. I don't even want to go around the block anymore. It's horrible. $40 bucks for half a tank


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 9 2008, 12:06 AM~10827937
> *Shit gas is basically $4.50 around here, not quite there yet but close. I don't even want to go around the block anymore. It's horrible. $40 bucks for half a tank
> *


the lowest gas is here is $4.09


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sup fellas? been busy moving, in the new house now....about fuckin time. mofos dunno how to deliver carpet on time 

not a damn thing has changed with me or the caddy but i talked to the shop owner and he will let me know soon.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2008, 11:22 PM~10827785
> *Chu wanna get crasey holmes??!!
> *


 :0 I'm thinking of getting a job cause it seems my dad wants to quit working for the dealership  cause instaed of us calling them he them to call us and i can't take getting 20 out of every check we get :angry:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 09:30 PM~10816734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that. i'd put lace in the mid of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back up from the edge of the hood. give it about a inch or two.the box will be more defind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good. but work on your spacing inbetween the boxex at the botom.
> *


all around good job. and good ideas. im just givin a lil constritive criticism.
 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

painting the motor right now...it was super windy so i put the motor behind my car in the garage got the back of my car covered with a blanky...see how it comes out...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## six trey impala

motor came out really good i think its the best out of the 327 and 305 i sprayed it thick so its really orange and smooth instead of having the texture look from the steel...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 9 2008, 10:33 PM~10835616
> *all around good job. and good ideas. im just givin a lil constritive criticism.
> :biggrin:
> *


  thanks Caddy. I got bored and decided to use the my blue tape i was gonna use for a model :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2008, 12:19 AM~10836196
> *motor came out really good i think its the best out of the 327 and 305 i sprayed it thick so its really orange and smooth instead of having the texture look from the steel...
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow

little bro hard working boy ten years old working at the shop for the summer and loves the lowlife :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 01:22 PM~10839530
> *little bro hard working boy ten years old working at the shop for the summer and loves the lowlife  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

its 2:01 still working on my motor...we got the 305 out already we're just putting the other intake and swapping the fuel pump on to mine and the motor mounts and drop her in...im gonna pull a all nighter on this one wanna get it going for the last day of school!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 11 2008, 02:01 AM~10844272
> *its 2:01 still working on my motor...we got the 305 out already we're just putting the other intake and swapping the fuel pump on to mine and the motor mounts and drop her in...im gonna pull a all nighter on this one wanna get it going for the last day of school!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

didnt make it i was soo fucken tired we quit at 5:30 in the morning...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 11 2008, 05:34 PM~10849123
> *didnt make it i was soo fucken tired we quit at 5:30 in the morning...
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850833
> *:tears:
> *


 :biggrin: Damn that Yukon we cleaned yesterday wora me the fuck out man had me sleeping all day  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

SUP SUCKAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850833
> *:tears:
> *


its okay im gonna have it going for the weekend


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10852051
> *its okay im gonna have it going for the weekend
> *


MAN I REMEMBER THEM ALL NIGHTERS I USE TO PULL WHEN IWAS GOING TO SCHOOL I WOULD HAVE ALL MY ****** OVER AND WE'D BE WORKING TILL LIKE 2,3, IN DA MONING .........................SEE US NEXT DAY AT SCHOOL AND WE WAS DA ONES WALKING AROUND LOOKING LIKE ZOMBIES N SHIT CUZ WE AINT HAVE NO SLEEP...................






















































THINK I KNOW NOW Y ALL I DID IN H.S. WAS SLEEP................. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10852214
> *MAN I REMEMBER THEM ALL NIGHTERS I USE TO PULL WHEN IWAS GOING TO SCHOOL I WOULD HAVE ALL MY ****** OVER AND WE'D BE WORKING TILL LIKE 2,3, IN DA MONING .........................SEE US NEXT DAY AT SCHOOL AND WE WAS DA ONES WALKING AROUND LOOKING LIKE ZOMBIES N SHIT CUZ WE AINT HAVE NO SLEEP...................
> THINK I KNOW NOW Y ALL I DID IN H.S. WAS SLEEP................. :biggrin:
> *


ya i was pretty fucked up in woodshop it was cool though we only had a hour of school today :biggrin: :biggrin: came home went straight to sleep then woke up and went outside and worked on the 63 some more then quit gonna finish it up tomorrow


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

:yes: :yes: all i have to do is bolt my tranny to it and torque converter and starter then throw on all my other shit in the front like pulleys and fan and see what happens...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good luck man

wassup fellas


----------



## six trey impala

got the 63 running!!! that 350 runs really good its got a exhaust leak but i think its one of the header bolts thats loose...im hella exited!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 13 2008, 01:50 AM~10861119
> *got the 63 running!!! that 350 runs really good its got a exhaust leak but i think its one of the header bolts thats loose...im hella exited!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good homie now take it out for a cruise and take pics :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 13 2008, 05:40 PM~10865771
> *good homie now take it out for a cruise and take pics :biggrin:
> *


just did and blew the water pump hose...it wasnt on right the hose itself was too long im gonna cut and put it back on...it puked all the anti freeze 13 bucks worth :angry: :angry: and i dont think my radiator is any good because the temp is still rising...im gonna put a different one in right now just letting the car cool off :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 13 2008, 05:48 PM~10865829
> *just did and blew the water pump hose...it wasnt on right the hose itself was too long im gonna cut and put it back on...it puked all the anti freeze 13 bucks worth :angry:  :angry: and i dont think my radiator is any good because the temp is still rising...im gonna put a different one in right now just letting the car cool off :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: damn


----------



## ElMonte74'

Some oldschool Minitrucks before they started using bigger wheels and air ride :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omSo_vOSo6U...feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 14 2008, 05:31 PM~10870660
> *:uh: damn
> *


im so sick and tired of this fucken car...tranny line broke on it i think it was when i pulled the radiator i started the car up and it sprayed tranny fluid all over the fucken place on the fenders and everything :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2008, 11:52 AM~10873862
> *im so sick and tired of this fucken car...tranny line broke on it i think it was when i pulled the radiator i started the car up and it sprayed tranny fluid all over the fucken place on the fenders and everything :angry:  :angry:
> *


Just another day in the world of lowriding


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn polo, keep your head up...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Changed my oil earlier felt good doing it myself :biggrin: and damn was that shit black :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

wad up fellas?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10873862
> *im so sick and tired of this fucken car...tranny line broke on it i think it was when i pulled the radiator i started the car up and it sprayed tranny fluid all over the fucken place on the fenders and everything :angry:  :angry:
> *


I've been there and it does put a beatin on you mentaly but hang in there. thats what makes these cars so special that you have to respect the car that if you take one thing for granted it will bite you in the ass. hang in there and before you know it you will be cruisin to them oldies whith a fine brawd by your side :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 10:11 PM~10877148
> *I've been there and it does put a beatin on you mentaly but hang in there. thats what makes these cars so special that you have to respect the car that if you take one thing for granted it will bite you in the ass. hang in there and before you know it you will be cruisin to them oldies whith a fine brawd by your side :biggrin:
> *


ya cant wait for that car is still overheating its not the radiator because i sprayed water throw the top spout with the hose and it came out of the other spouts so im thinking its cause my carb isnt adjusted yet and cause the car aint timed its making it overheat...


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

cant wait either lol


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10877375
> *ya cant wait for that car is still overheating its not the radiator because i sprayed water throw the top spout with the hose and it came out of the other spouts so im thinking its cause my carb isnt adjusted yet and cause the car aint timed its making it overheat...
> *


DAWG ON MY 73 CATALINA IHAD DA SAME PROB........DAM NEAR REPLACE EVERYTHING BUT THE MOTOR.............SOON AS I TUNED THE CARB RIGHT NEVER OVERHEATED AGAIN..............GET DA CHECKED OUT HOMIE DAT MIGHT BE UR PROB


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 05:12 PM~10891285
> *DAWG ON MY 73 CATALINA IHAD DA SAME PROB........DAM NEAR REPLACE EVERYTHING BUT THE MOTOR.............SOON AS I TUNED THE CARB RIGHT NEVER OVERHEATED AGAIN..............GET DA CHECKED OUT HOMIE DAT MIGHT BE UR PROB
> *


ya ima get the original carb rebuilt for it...i've been reading on here that they're really good when rebuilt


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 17 2008, 08:40 PM~10892963
> *ya ima get the original carb rebuilt for it...i've been reading on here that they're really good when rebuilt
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMHUUUUUUUU.......AND WAIST LESS GAS ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiCkwitIt

Whats up young riderz, I'm 16 & asian and i love the lowriding scene. Don't have a car yet but i'm soaking up as much info as possible. & hustling to make that money to get a ride.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 09:34 PM~10893551
> *Whats up young riderz, I'm 16 & asian and i love the lowriding scene. Don't have a car yet but i'm soaking up as much info as possible. & hustling to make that money to get a ride.
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE GET DAT MULA FIRST THEN MAKE IT HAPEN CAPN


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 09:34 PM~10893551
> *Whats up young riderz, I'm 16 & asian and i love the lowriding scene. Don't have a car yet but i'm soaking up as much info as possible. & hustling to make that money to get a ride.
> *


Q vo get the money saved up enough you can get the ride of your dreams and some extra cash left over for some gas :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10894714
> *Q vo get the money saved up enough you can get the ride of your dreams and some extra cash left over for some gas :biggrin:
> *


fuck ya especially with gas prices right now...my car has been going on the same gas for already a year!!! ooooo fuck hybrids jus buy an impala and dont drive it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 17 2008, 11:34 PM~10894854
> *fuck ya especially with gas prices right now...my car has been going on the same gas for already a year!!! ooooo fuck hybrids jus buy an impala and dont drive it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit i could do it with the monte if it had a full tank I did that and it lasted me till the end of the month :biggrin: , but running it on a 1/4 of a tank it drinks it up like a whino  . Man my dad quit the job at the car lot  now i have to find another job :angry: oh and I got good deal for a set of 14x7 Supremes with tire(5.20 Premium Sportway) they look clean only one of them has some rust on it, but its nothing some good Steel wool and shining wont fix :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 17 2008, 11:40 PM~10894898
> *:0 shit i could do it with the monte if it had a full tank I did that and it lasted me till the end of the month :biggrin: , but running it on a 1/4 of a tank it drinks it up like a whino  .  Man my dad quit the job at the car lot  now i have to find another job :angry: oh and I got good deal for a set of 14x7 Supremes with tire(5.20 Premium Sportway) they look clean only one of them has some rust on it, but its nothing some good Steel wool and shining wont fix :biggrin:
> *


i saw that on here... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

my car was a hog on the 327 before the rebuild but thats cause it was running like shit...it would suck it down fast when u opened up the 4 barrels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 17 2008, 11:44 PM~10894921
> *i saw that on here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> my car was a hog on the 327 before the rebuild but thats cause it was running like shit...it would suck it down fast when u opened up the 4 barrels :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn one thing that would suck though is if the gas guage was broke then you wouldn't know how much gas you have till it ran out hno:


----------



## SiCkwitIt

How many MPG do you homies get?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10893551
> *Whats up young riderz, I'm 16 & asian and i love the lowriding scene. Don't have a car yet but i'm soaking up as much info as possible. & hustling to make that money to get a ride.
> *


Just keep saving that money, and as long as you have a realistic view on what you want to get you'll be good. At the time I only had $1,000 bucks to work with and ended up bidding on a '79 Monte Carlo on eBay and got it for $305. Of course after all the fees ffom the DMW, and repairs it needed I was left with around $200. My advice, never stop looking! Don't rushing into buying something, and when the time comes you'll know which car is right for you, just be patient.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 18 2008, 12:33 AM~10895085
> *How many MPG do you homies get?
> *


Don't really know homie :biggrin: I drive my ranfla till its on E


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 18 2008, 12:33 AM~10895085
> *How many MPG do you homies get?
> *


with the 327 before the rebuild i would waste 20 bucks in a weekend...but i'd say these cars probably get like 14 or 16 miles to the gallon they're heavy as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:09 AM~10896269
> *Don't really know homie :biggrin: I drive my ranfla till its on E
> *


my avi is better than ur avi :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

wwwaaasssaaaapppeeennniiinnnn :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10900806
> *wwwaaasssaaaapppeeennniiinnnn :biggrin:
> *


que onda!! u get ur rag?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

yea been having it at the house for like a month now. and still aint rode it :angry: 

sittin all dirty with trim and hubcaps missing. :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 06:36 PM~10900871
> *yea been having it at the house for like a month now. and still aint rode it :angry:
> 
> sittin all dirty with trim and hubcaps missing. :angry:
> *


why is it missing all that it looked like it had it in the pic...


----------



## six trey impala

back from the Felix Chevy dealership in 1963


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 06:44 PM~10900940
> *why is it missing all that it looked like it had it in the pic...
> *


it had fairly new trim on it but removed it so i can put it on the black one so i can keep the brand new trim on the vert. :biggrin: 

will be putting the black one up for sale soon.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 06:47 PM~10900961
> *it had fairly new trim on it but removed it so i can put it on the black one so i can keep the brand new trim on the vert. :biggrin:
> 
> will be putting the black one up for sale soon.
> *


post pics of the vert!!!
wanna see more of it...
where did it come from?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol yeah more vert pics!!!!!! 
looks like me and dustin have been ghost


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10901156
> *lol yeah more vert pics!!!!!!
> looks like me and dustin have been ghost
> *


there some on my myspace, link in my profile. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 06:50 PM~10900982
> *post pics of the vert!!!
> wanna see more of it...
> where did it come from?
> *


came from AZ, i dont have my other phone and cant take pics with the new phone. ill buy a digi cam sometime this week


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10901184
> *there some onmy myspace, link in my profile. :biggrin:
> *


dont see a link :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:15 PM~10901207
> *dont see a link :dunno:
> *


need check again. its on homepage


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:15 PM~10901207
> *dont see a link :dunno:
> *


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=4864294


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 06:20 PM~10900774
> *my avi is better than ur avi :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah Vato loco mines better wey :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10901266
> *Nah Vato loco mines better wey :biggrin:
> *


mine is


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10901266
> *Nah Vato loco mines better wey :biggrin:
> *


CHU CRAZY HOLMES MINE LOOKS WAAAY GOODER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

my grill is chinier!!! the both of urs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Ey erne i'll trade u my car for ur vert and i'll give u all 3 motors that have been in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:21 PM~10901266
> *Nah Vato loco mines better wey :biggrin:
> *


naw... i like sixtrey's better.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10901337
> *Ey erne i'll trade u my car for ur vert and i'll give u all 3 motors that have been in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


waaaaiiiit a minute ur car has 62 impala hub caps now ur gonna have to give me some cash on top of the trade :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:29 PM~10901322
> *my grill is chinier!!! the both of urs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my dick is shinier, picture that! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10901337
> *Ey erne i'll trade u my car for ur vert and i'll give u all 3 motors that have been in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


does the aftermarket alarm that operates from fender still work?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Que Shiney. Chale, mi ranfla still better than both yours  .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 18 2008, 07:31 PM~10901345
> *naw... i like sixtrey's better.
> *


theres a smart man :biggrin: :biggrin: 
my ride got a gangster lean


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10901355
> *my dick is shinier, picture that! :biggrin:
> *


mine is 3 times bigger then yours. and yous is only 3inches. do the math.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:31 PM~10901350
> *waaaaiiiit a minute ur car has 62 impala hub caps now ur gonna have to give me some cash on top of the trade :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Best check yoself!!!! thats why i said its sittin with no hubcaps, sold them thangs! got some old school roadstars that will be put on :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

looks like we got a full house expect for dustin


----------



## CaddyKid253

why it leanin?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 18 2008, 07:31 PM~10901345
> *naw... i like sixtrey's better.
> *


QUe chavala now your on this this pendejos side


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:34 PM~10901378
> *theres a smart man :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> my ride got a gangster lean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i only see one ccchhhiiinnnyyy bar :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10901355
> *my dick is shinier, picture that! :biggrin:
> *


thats cause when u were born ur mom had the doctors surgically put a chrome dildo in the front cause u were born with a vagina :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10901388
> *thats cause when u were born ur mom had the doctors surgically put a chrome dildo in the front cause u were born with a vagina :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 18 2008, 08:34 PM~10901379
> *mine is 3 times bigger then yours. and yous is only 3inches. do the math.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! well...,,mine is still shineir :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10901387
> *i only see one ccchhhiiinnnyyy bar :0
> *


haha ya i got lazy and never polished the rest of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10901396
> *haha ya i got lazy and never polished the rest of them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: dont blame ya.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10901385
> *why it leanin?
> *


my ghetto lifts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10901394
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! well...,,mine is still shineir :biggrin:
> *


but dont work :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

See Mi Ranfla is better than the both of yours cause at least mine runs :0


----------



## six trey impala

I am


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:36 PM~10901388
> *thats cause when u were born ur mom had the doctors surgically put a chrome dildo in the front cause u were born with a vagina :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah!!!!!!! id love to have a dick that turns into chrome when i get hard, awesome job polo nvr thought of that!!!!! :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:39 PM~10901406
> *See Mi Ranfla is better than the both of yours cause at least mine runs :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mine runs too...dont make me go outside and take a pic of the long stripes my car left in the driveway
2 stripes not no 1 tire fryer like those monte carlos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Si chavala


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:39 PM~10901406
> *See Mi Ranfla is better than the both of yours cause at least mine runs :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


copied me with the half moons :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10901419
> *mine runs too...dont make me go outside and take a pic of the long stripes my car left in the driveway
> 2 stripes not no 1 tire fryer like those monte carlos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what my ranfla can still burn that one tire :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10901427
> *copied me with the half moons :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't copy shit now when my cars lights look like yours then yeah i coppied you :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

COOLEST


----------



## ElMonte74'

Originals


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:43 PM~10901446
> *I didn't copy shit now when my cars lights look like yours then yeah i coppied you :biggrin:
> *


Coolest


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:44 PM~10901451
> *put ur loks on before i blind u permanently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with what


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:42 PM~10901435
> *on the fat whites!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAT YELLOWS YOU MEAN?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

duuuuuuuuuuuuude check my sig!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jun 18 2008, 07:01 PM~10901087
> *1976 MC? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:45 PM~10901454
> *Originals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i roll daytons!!!!








naw they chinas but i keep them clean!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 07:48 PM~10901489
> *FAT YELLOWS YOU MEAN?
> *


dont hate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10901495
> *duuuuuuuuuuuuude check my sig!!!!!
> *


ur an idiot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 07:45 PM~10901463
> *with what
> *


with all that chrome menso u've never seen so much :0


----------



## six trey impala

my steering wheel is better than urs berta!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:00 PM~10901591
> *with all that chrome menso u've never seen so much :0
> *


you mean that faded stuff :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 08:09 PM~10901687
> *you mean that faded stuff :biggrin:
> *


ur car dont have chrome :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901628
> *my steering wheel is better than urs berta!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:09 PM~10901692
> *ur car dont have chrome :0
> *


yeah it does its that shiney stuff thats all over my car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 08:11 PM~10901713
> *yeah it does its that shiney stuff thats all over my car :biggrin:
> *


since when has rust been shiny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10901718
> *since when has rust been shiny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah your mistaken :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 08:13 PM~10901728
> *nah your mistaken :biggrin:
> *


the only thing chrome on ur car is ur bumpers my whole front end is chrome... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ur car has 15s on it...its 14s and below buddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the face of lowriding







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:roflmao: :roflmao: both of ya goin at it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10902084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: both of ya goin at it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 18 2008, 08:50 PM~10902084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: both of ya goin at it
> *


all fun and games  till someone gets hurt :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 10:48 PM~10902604
> *all fun and games  till someone gets hurt :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


we shall leave the bending over to our slutty pal vidal guerra hahahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 09:48 PM~10902604
> *all fun and games  till someone gets hurt Polo :buttkick: Beto  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


yeah for reals :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 10:18 PM~10902822
> *we shall leave the bending over to our slutty pal vidal guerra hahahaha
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 10:18 PM~10902822
> *we shall leave the bending over to our slutty pal vidal guerra hahahaha
> *


we shall all leave the deep throating to our friend dust fart with the mushroom throat...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:19 PM~10902826
> *yeah for reals :biggrin:
> *











^ ^
BETO Vidal


----------



## six trey impala

dustin u can ask beto to *detail* ur dildo he'll blow dry it for u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

You know what polo you may say that the impala is the face of lowrideing but at least some of these cars aren't as over done as well the impalas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 11:22 PM~10902843
> *we shall all leave the deep throating to our friend dust fart with the mushroom throat...
> *


ahahahahaha
man you pussy, pickin on someone who aint even here to defend himself LOL :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:29 PM~10902896
> *You know what polo you may say that the impala is the face of lowrideing but at least some of these cars aren't as over done as well the impalas
> 
> *


-50 points
FWD's are also a big :nono:
i meant the civic below
VVVVV


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:29 PM~10902896
> *You know what polo you may say that the impala is the face of lowrideing but at least some of these cars aren't as over done as well the impalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 11:26 PM~10902875
> *dustin u can ask beto to detail ur dildo he'll blow dry it for u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
what about my chrome dick? ican make my own polish! :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 18 2008, 10:26 PM~10902867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^                                                  ^
> VIDAL                                            Beto
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah homes you got that shit backwards
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 18 2008, 10:26 PM~10902875
> *dustin u can ask beto to detail ur dildo he'll blow dry it for u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





> *here you go :biggrin:
> BETO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDAL*


----------



## Wicked

Aww hell nah! Did some just post up a Honda Civic? :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 18 2008, 11:34 PM~10902939
> *Aww hell nah! Did some just post up a Honda Civic?  :uh:
> *


that would be betos doing, i snitched.. :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10902950
> *that would be betos doing, i snitched.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 18 2008, 10:34 PM~10902939
> *Aww hell nah! Did some just post up a Honda Civic?  :uh:
> *


That would be me cause i still think Euro lowrider scen is bad ass


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10902954
> *That would be me cause i still think Euro lowrider scen is bad ass
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 11:36 PM~10902954
> *That would be me cause i still think Euro lowrider scen is bad ass
> *


the fuck.........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10902950
> *that would be betos doing, i snitched.. :0
> *


You better sleep with one eye open :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

time to gang rape beto for that.......wait you cant rape the willing


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:36 PM~10902954
> *That would be me cause i still think Euro lowrider scen is bad ass
> *


 hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Earth Quake Won Euro of the year :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l10QFTvLdz8

And I like the Mini truck scene from back in the day
http://youtube.com/watch?v=omSo_vOSo6U


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:41 PM~10903001
> *Earth Quake Won Euro of the year :biggrin:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=l10QFTvLdz8
> 
> And I like the Mini truck scene from back in the day
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=omSo_vOSo6U
> *


Mini truck are okay but I thought the 90's were over? Did I miss something? Am I in threright topic  :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10902979
> *time to gang rape beto for that.......wait you cant rape the willing
> *


Don't confuze me with you ese. its not my fualt you where raped by Micheal Jackson when you where little.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10903017
> *Mini truck are okay but I thought the 90's were over? Did I miss something? Am I in threright topic    :dunno:
> *


So what I live my life old school


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:44 PM~10903039
> *So what I live my life old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF? What crawled up your ass bro? Did I say anything negative in my previous post? I just stated this topic relly changed since I last saw it.  




:|


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10903083
> *WTF? What crawled up your ass bro? Did I say anything negative in my previous post? I just stated this topic relly changed since I last saw it.
> :|
> *


nothing homie that was for Vida and Dustin :biggrin: So did you get the front clip.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:53 PM~10903107
> *nothing homie that was for Vida and Dustin :biggrin: So did you get the front clip.
> *


 I did. I paid for half and have yet to pay the rest, but thats because I dont not have access to a truck to go pick it up. But soon it wll be in my possesion.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10903125
> *I did. I paid for half and have yet to pay the rest, but thats because I dont not have access to a truck to go pick it up. But soon it wll be in my possesion.
> 
> 
> *


  the other day I saw 79 monte exactly as yours but it didn't have hub caps :biggrin:


----------



## SiCkwitIt

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:44 PM~10903039
> *So what I live my life old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's all about the old school :nicoderm:


----------



## SiCkwitIt

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:44 PM~10903039
> *So what I live my life old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's all about the old school :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SiCkwitIt_@Jun 18 2008, 11:01 PM~10903164
> *It's all about the old school  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 09:57 PM~10903145
> * the other day I saw 79 monte exactly as yours but it didn't have hub caps :biggrin:
> *


For real? I don't see many around here. Not running at least. It feels very unique. :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 11:43 PM~10903020
> *Don't confuze me with you ese.  its not my fualt you where raped by Micheal Jackson when you where little.
> *


fuck you beto, ya crazy motha fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Jun 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10903222-->
> 
> 
> 
> For real? I don't see many around here. Not running at least. It feels very unique.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 18 2008, 11:18 PM~10903269
> *fuck you beto, ya crazy motha fucker. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight boy im hittin the sack


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:44 PM~10903039
> *So what I live my life old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u can atleast change ur damn chonies cochino not everything has to be old


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10907130
> *u can atleast change ur damn chonies cochino not everything has to be old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10907130
> *u can atleast change ur damn chonies cochino not everything has to be old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
man im gunna puke


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 19 2008, 02:58 PM~10907495
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


AHA got u there!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 05:38 PM~10908774
> *AHA got u there!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 19 2008, 07:25 PM~10909546
> *:0
> *


  u did the right thing :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 07:27 PM~10909562
> *  u did the right thing :biggrin:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10910880
> *:nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10910998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

well i got my car running really good today i just need to adjust my lifters and find out why its overheating i think the radiator is plugged but now the motor aint shaking or nothing its running really smooth tomorrow im gonna adjust the lifters on the passenger side!!!


----------



## Wicked

Finally brought this shit home.






















Ahhh shiiiitttttt!  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

gonna have pin stripes and everything!!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10911120
> *gonna have pin stripes and everything!!!
> *


Bwahahaha yah, But Imma paint it flat black. I'm also not gonna replace the whole clip, just part of it, or I dunno yet I haven't decided.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good Juan


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 19 2008, 10:20 PM~10911164
> *Looks good Juan
> *



Thank you bro. Best thing about this, is my Grandpa put me up to changing everything out. He helped out, he knows his shit so it really helps. Crazy day, definitely one I'll never forget.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 19 2008, 11:14 PM~10911136
> *Bwahahaha yah, But Imma paint it flat black. I'm also not gonna replace the whole clip, just part of it, or I dunno yet I haven't decided.
> *


jus leave it the way it is dont primer it...rattle can it the color of ur car im sure u can find something close to match or go to the local paint store with a paint code of ur ride and they'll match it and put it in a can so u can spray it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

looks good boys

gunna put in work on my caddy tomorrow, the filler is bothering me so much i gotta fix it


----------



## ElMonte74'

Fucking server :angry: I'm fucking pissed so fucking bare with me :angry: :biggrin:

So today I thought my homie and i decided to install my 10'' sub today so we took the seats out :biggrin:









so we got everything together and its all hooked up but the amp isn't working so where sitting there wondering whats with it then we realized that I didn't switch wires with the cd players :uh: so thats one reason and the other reason i'm pissed is because my brothers *the biggest bitch ass motherfucking cry baby and liar ever*

oh and pics from the other night


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol good shit beto, calm down alil bit tho


----------



## six trey impala

JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUISING THE SIX TREY!!! DAMN IT FEELS GOOD GRABBING THAT BIG ASS WHEEL TOMORROW IM GONNA GO GET MY NEW SPRINGS PUT IN!!! IM GLAD IT RUNNING WITHOUT OVERHEATING!!!! IT GOT LOTS OF ATTENTION ESPECIALLY FROM THE LADIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 20 2008, 10:13 PM~10917816
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUISING THE SIX TREY!!! DAMN IT FEELS GOOD GRABBING THAT BIG ASS WHEEL TOMORROW IM GONNA GO GET MY NEW SPRINGS PUT IN!!! IM GLAD IT RUNNING WITHOUT OVERHEATING!!!! IT GOT LOTS OF ATTENTION ESPECIALLY FROM THE LADIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya know tha drill....pics?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 20 2008, 11:13 PM~10917816
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUISING THE SIX TREY!!! DAMN IT FEELS GOOD GRABBING THAT BIG ASS WHEEL TOMORROW IM GONNA GO GET MY NEW SPRINGS PUT IN!!! IM GLAD IT RUNNING WITHOUT OVERHEATING!!!! IT GOT LOTS OF ATTENTION ESPECIALLY FROM THE LADIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sweet lol. try not to piss, shit, and bust a nut in your pants at the same time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 10:35 PM~10917936
> *ya know tha drill....pics?
> *


i dont have any pics i was night cruising and my phone fucken sucks when its dark...tomorrow i'll get pics though we're gonna bbq and get all the cars together


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10918039
> *sweet lol. try not to piss, shit, and bust a nut in your pants at the same time
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 20 2008, 09:23 PM~10917558
> *lol good shit beto, calm down alil bit tho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

gunna run put in work today, hopefully


----------



## six trey impala

im gonna change the oil on my car right now then take it to get my springs put in...i wonder how its gonna sit now with these springs they're for a big block i want it to sit higher in the front :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Got my sub in sounds good just the right amount of bump i wanted.  
There would be a video only systems sound like crap when their recorded.


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres the pics

10'' Phoenix Gold sub









and the cheap ass wal mart sub but soon to get a rockford fosgate off a homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

Heres a oldschool movie called Heartbreaker- streets of fire has alot of bad acting but the ranflas make up for it  .

you will need a torrent-client to download it. You can grab Bitcomet and install it. After installing you can click the link to the torrent file and start downloading!

Heartbreaker

download Divx, the Divx package contains all sorts of codecs. I ripped it using an Xvid codec, the Divx package should contain that

Divx

If you don't want the player and all that other stuff, you can download just the Divx codec.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit guys 

i'll watch that later lol


----------



## six trey impala

my dad owns it on VHS and in spanish :biggrin: :biggrin: took the car on the cruise today got alot of attention again i also got lots of HIT THE SWITCHES!!!
we put my new springs in it cruises now its super smooth feels kinda like a caddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 21 2008, 11:27 PM~10923232
> *my dad owns it on VHS and in spanish :biggrin:  :biggrin: took the car on the cruise today got alot of attention again i also got lots of HIT THE SWITCHES!!!
> we put my new springs in it cruises now its super smooth feels kinda like a caddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I went cruising earlier to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 21 2008, 11:37 PM~10923299
> *:0 I went cruising earlier to
> *


i need to throw my stereo in my car its boring cruising with no tunes...i need to adjust he drivers side lifters too i did the left last night they were kinda ticking loud and its embarrassing :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 22 2008, 08:57 AM~10924424
> *i need to throw my stereo in my car its boring cruising with no tunes...i need to adjust he drivers side lifters too i did the left last night they were kinda ticking loud and its embarrassing :biggrin:
> *


I know huh :biggrin: I was embarassed when my motor was doing bad last year but all i had to do was change the spark plug wires around  but it does it but you can barely hear it :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

sup fools? it's been awhile since i been in here. everyones making progress i assume :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10926095
> *sup fools? it's been awhile since i been in here. everyones making progress i assume :thumbsup:
> *


wuzup man?? 

they are lol, im going backwards


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 22 2008, 03:02 PM~10926380
> *wuzup man??
> 
> they are lol, im going backwards
> *


 :0 don't you'll get up here with us


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn the weather got bad here its about to rain and the wind is blowing :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10926095
> *sup fools? it's been awhile since i been in here. everyones making progress i assume :thumbsup:
> *


ohh yaa finally got the trey running!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

went for a cruise today in my 63 after 2 weeks. felt good. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10929454
> *went for a cruise today in my 63 after 2 weeks. felt good. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lucky bastard having 2 63's :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10929498
> *:0 lucky bastard having 2 63's :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


wats up homie, after being sick for almost 2 weeks it felt good goin for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10929535
> *wats up homie, after being sick for almost 2 weeks it felt good goin for a cruise  :biggrin:
> *


nada. I guess


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 22 2008, 10:30 PM~10929454
> *went for a cruise today in my 63 after 2 weeks. felt good. :biggrin:
> *


we pulled my car out today again too...my dad asked me if i was hungry so he said lets pull ur car out and go pick up something to eat and shoot a little cruise


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 22 2008, 04:16 PM~10926467
> *:0 don't you'll get up here with us
> *


thanks bro i needed that


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 22 2008, 11:34 PM~10929851
> *thanks bro i needed that
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 22 2008, 11:04 PM~10929662
> *we pulled my car out today again too...my dad asked me if i was hungry so he said lets pull ur car out and go pick up something to eat and shoot a little cruise
> *


I think thats what my dad does when ever i'm cleaning my car and he has to go somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bumpppppppp


----------



## ElMonte74'

Come on I know theres someone thats awake :biggrin: :uh: :angry:  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 24 2008, 11:46 PM~10945918
> *Come on I know theres someone thats awake :biggrin:  :uh:  :angry:    :cheesy:
> *


Juan?


----------



## RAGALAC

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2008, 12:28 AM~10946058
> *Juan?
> *


what about him :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2008, 12:28 AM~10946058
> *Juan?
> *


TWO......THREE............FOUR.......... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10948157
> *TWO......THREE............FOUR.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a good one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol yall fools are retarded


----------



## ElMonte74'

Me no retard :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 22 2008, 05:02 PM~10926380
> *wuzup man??
> 
> they are lol, im going backwards
> *


don't feel like that homie...my linc is kinda on hold now too. gotta get my truck back on the road first (steering column is all fucked up). but everything will get better sooner or later ( i think things are fucked up for all us NC boys right now :uh: :biggrin: )


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 26 2008, 12:38 PM~10956762
> *don't feel like that homie...my linc is kinda on hold now too. gotta get my truck back on the road first (steering column is all fucked up). but everything will get better sooner or later ( i think things are fucked up for all us NC boys right now :uh:  :biggrin: )
> *


i was down for a looooong time too now im back on my feet  it'll get better


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2008, 02:45 PM~10956822
> *i was down for a looooong time too now im back on my feet  it'll get better
> *


thats how it is....the only time things can get fucked up and stay fucked up is when u let 'em....remember that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 26 2008, 01:18 PM~10957070
> *thats how it is....the only time things can get fucked up and stay fucked up is when u let 'em....remember that
> *


"you win some you lose some but u live u live to fight another day"-Mr.Jones


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2008, 03:24 PM~10957116
> *"you win some you lose some but u live u live to fight another day"-Mr.Jones
> *


hahaha i remember that one :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 26 2008, 01:26 PM~10957134
> *hahaha i remember that one :biggrin:
> *


so whens the layitlow world gonna see pics of the linc?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10957147
> *so whens the layitlow world gonna see pics of the linc?
> *


 oh shit, i'm glad u reminded me....i forgot all about the pics!! :banghead: they're on my camera at home. i'm at the library so next time i come up here i'll bring the camera


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10958539
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10959745
> *:0  :0
> *


any updates on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 09:17 PM~10961169
> *any updates on the monte :biggrin:
> *


Um well everything's pretty much on it, just gotta get the front end primed up. I haven't taken any pics. Still a lot of things don't line up but I'm going to get it taken care of.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10961198
> *Um well everything's pretty much on it, just gotta get the front end primed up. I haven't taken any pics. Still a lot of things don't line up but I'm going to get it taken care of.
> *


sounds good


----------



## six trey impala

just got done detailing my cousins race car looks chiney now


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 26 2008, 02:18 PM~10957070
> *thats how it is....the only time things can get fucked up and stay fucked up is when u let 'em....remember that
> *


thanks homie, yeah things are seemin alil fucked up for the nc boys lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 27 2008, 03:19 AM~10962098
> *thanks homie, yeah things are seemin alil fucked up for the nc boys lol
> *


damn wtf u doing up this late?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 05:28 AM~10962112
> *damn wtf u doing up this late?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: wassup yall?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 27 2008, 11:12 AM~10963977
> *:0  :biggrin: wassup yall?
> *


just woke up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 27 2008, 11:12 AM~10963977
> *:0  :biggrin: wassup yall?
> *


going over to a homies house


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10964838
> *going over to a homies house to have sex with him
> *


:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 04:28 AM~10962112
> *damn wtf u doing up this late?
> *


ummmmmmmmm i was chilling?


----------



## KadillakKing

da hell u lil trouble makers up too in here :nicoderm:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 04:46 PM~10965906
> *da hell u lil trouble makers up too in here  :nicoderm:
> *


alllllllllleexxxx you old fuck, forget your walker??? :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10965942
> *alllllllllleexxxx you old fuck, forget your walker??? :biggrin:
> *



came in here lookin for my cane cuz i know one of you young basterds took it....


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 09:55 PM~10961442
> *sounds good
> *


I found an Appliance wheel just like yours in the junk yard. I think it was a 14'. Only one though. I still want Supremes on my ride, but if I find some, I'll put Tru Spokes on it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 27 2008, 05:06 PM~10966272
> *I found an Appliance wheel just like yours in the junk yard. I think it was a 14'. Only one though. I still want Supremes on my ride, but if I find some, I'll put Tru Spokes on it.
> *


not u too!!!!! :ugh: hno:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 04:21 PM~10966343
> *not u too!!!!! :ugh:  hno:
> *


Way better than Chinas. :cheesy:  It's either those or later down the road get some Z's. :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 27 2008, 05:46 PM~10966467
> *Way better than Chinas.  :cheesy:   It's either those or later down the road get some Z's.  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: i'd roll hubcaps over supremes but on the Z's id give u two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big brown

this one is mine but i might have to get rid of it already  just wait for the car to pop up at the beginning its me and my brother boxing and then the car comes in  

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=37162612


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by big brown_@Jun 27 2008, 06:36 PM~10966655
> *this one is mine but i might have to get rid of it already   just wait for the car to pop up at the beginning its me and my brother boxing and then the car comes in
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=37162612
> *


64 looks good homie...what kind of setup u got in it?


----------



## big brown

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10966671
> *64 looks good homie...what kind of setup u got in it?
> *


 thanks 2 pump 4 batt 10 switches


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by big brown_@Jun 27 2008, 06:53 PM~10966726
> *thanks 2 pump 4 batt 10 switches
> *


damn that shit got off the ground pretty good for only 4batts those cars are big...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 05:31 PM~10966628
> *:nono:  :nono: i'd roll hubcaps over supremes but on the Z's id give u two thumbs up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Supremes do not look good in 13" IMO, but in 14" they straight. I just want to be able to change the look of the car once in a while, a car is never really done. Always gonna be changing things on it. I might even get chinas but I prefer to roll the spoke caps!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 27 2008, 09:21 PM~10967525
> *Supremes do not look good in 13" IMO, but in 14" they straight. I just want to be able to change the look of the car once in a while, a car is never really done. Always gonna be changing things on it. I might even get chinas but I prefer to roll the spoke caps!!
> *


i'd keep the hub caps on  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 09:16 PM~10967855
> *i'd keep the hub caps on   :biggrin:
> *


What about some twene-foe's? :0 Rollin thru the intersection wit da dooz open! :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10967915
> *What about some twene-foe's?  :0  Rollin thru the intersection wit da dooz open!  :0  :0
> *


only if the seat belt is choking u and ur being dragged outside of the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10966011
> *came in here lookin for my cane cuz i know one of you young basterds took it....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 04:09 PM~10966011
> *came in here lookin for my cane cuz i know one of you young basterds took it....
> *


dustins probably sitting on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

cruised the 63 again today...got alot of thumbs up and a pack of girls in a car said they liked it... :biggrin: :biggrin: tomorrow the club is gonna get together and we're all gonna go cruising...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 28 2008, 12:58 AM~10968322
> *dustins probably sitting on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


with you on the other end :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"i find a double ender has more uses" aahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## big brown

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10967310
> *damn that shit got off the ground pretty good for only 4batts those cars are big...
> *


i guess lol it did get off the ground tho :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 28 2008, 05:54 AM~10968731
> *with you on the other end :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "i find a double ender has more uses" aahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


no one wants to hear ur fantasies cochino :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by big brown_@Jun 28 2008, 09:23 AM~10969298
> *i guess lol it did get off the ground tho :biggrin:
> *


what u sellin it for?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big brown

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 28 2008, 10:37 AM~10969357
> *what u sellin it for?
> *


i got to im goign back to mexico pretty soon and my parents dont want to let me saty so i gotaa go back with them but its cool


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 28 2008, 01:58 AM~10968322
> *dustins probably sitting on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'd have to get it out from under you first :0 :biggrin: anyway, i'm at the library and i still can't post pics for some reason they won't let me :angry: but the next time i'm at my homies' house i'll post 'em. I promise the world will get to see pics one day :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 28 2008, 01:47 PM~10970430
> *i'd have to get it out from under you first :0  :biggrin: anyway, i'm at the library and i still can't post pics for some reason they won't let me :angry: but the next time i'm at my homies' house i'll post 'em. I promise the world will get to see pics one day :biggrin:
> *


u'd probably try to deep throat it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MrSkiloV

Thread for us young riders....good now a place I can ask questions with out feelin like "damn homie I should know this".... anyway i just turned 20 and and felt it was time to get my own lo-lo and do my own thing.... got tired of watchin the OG ridin' clean and askin to ride with yall haha..anyway I have 85 Cutlass already juiced and what not but I have a problem with all the rear lights....im not a mechanic but I want to learn my car myself you know... so I wanna fix it..if i can..... None of the rear lights come on at first I thought it may be the fuse but when I change it the fuse blows right away... So im guessin its a short or something how do I fix that?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MrSkiloV_@Jun 29 2008, 12:48 PM~10974632
> *Thread for us young riders....good now a place I can ask questions with out feelin like "damn homie I should know this".... anyway i just turned 20 and and felt it was time to get my own lo-lo and do my own thing.... got tired of watchin the OG ridin' clean and askin to ride with yall haha..anyway I have 85 Cutlass already juiced and what not but I have a problem with all the rear lights....im not a mechanic but I want to learn my car myself you know... so I wanna fix it..if i can..... None of the rear lights come on at first I thought it may be the fuse but when I change it the fuse blows right away... So im guessin its a short or something how do I fix that?
> *


ya i could be a short somewhere...im not really sure about that though ask in the mechanical help area they're pretty cool there thats where i go when i need help  
post pics of ur cutty


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 28 2008, 05:35 PM~10971150
> *u'd probably try to deep throat it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


then it goes through his ass, and into your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 29 2008, 04:49 PM~10975578
> *then it goes through his ass, and into your mouth :biggrin:
> *


u'd probably be giving everyone bj's.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 28 2008, 05:35 PM~10971150
> *i'd probably try to deep throat it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10976341
> *not before i do :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Wicked

It's getting there, Everybody kept staring at me and asking what I was doing to the front. I was wet sanding it trying to get off all the clear cuz it was orange peeled like a mutha!! I'm not even sure I knew what I was doin, but I knew for damn sure I wasn't priming over clear..


----------



## Wicked

Picture above is not a very good one but to think when I got the car it looked like this...









It's a shame I had to swap out the passenger fender, but I bought the car as a project so a year later I'm finally doing what I had first intended to do. No more crashing into Mall parking posts. :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10977258
> *Picture above is not a very good one but to think when I got the car it looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame I had to swap out the passenger fender, but I bought the car as a project so a year later I'm finally doing what I had first intended to do. No more crashing into Mall parking posts.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

got back from cruising with the club and some shit happened to my car...we parked for a while in the parking lot and when we were leaving i was driving down the road and i heard my knockoffs start knocking like if they were loose so i pulled it back into the parking lot tried tightening them then broke the valve stem off it so the tire went flat...had to have my bro take me home to get a jack and some tools pulled the 13 off and found out the car broke all the studs except 2 so that sucked put my stock 14s back on with only 2 lugnuts taking it easy through the back roads...lucky we broke the valve stem on it or the wheel probably would have fallen off while we were driving and would have fucked up my skirts and the quarter panel...so now i got to take the broken studs out of my hubs and replace them... just another problem that needs fixing...  :biggrin: but it was fun cruising we had about 7 cars out from the club rolling...

GOTTA GIVE A BIIIG THANKS TO ALL THE CLUB MATES WHO HELPED ME OUT TONIGHT!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that sucks


----------



## six trey impala

yup just another chapter in the books for the ride...its a eazy fix just takes money to buy the studs...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10981731
> *yup just another chapter in the books for the ride...its a eazy fix just takes money to buy the studs...
> *


you could do what Sin7 did and buy racing studs. may cost alot but there thicker  . Juan the monte looks good homie it looks weird with that clip on it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10982500
> *you could do what Sin7 did and buy racing studs.  may cost alot but there thicker  .  Juan the monte looks good homie it looks weird with that clip on it.
> *


ya i was thinking about that cause my dad did that to his raghouse but they were like 30 or 40 bucks...i dont have that much right now...ima do it later on though


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 30 2008, 04:31 PM~10982977
> *ya i was thinking about that cause my dad did that to his raghouse but they were like 30 or 40 bucks...i dont have that much right now...ima do it later on though
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 29 2008, 11:56 PM~10978071
> *got back from cruising with the club and some shit happened to my car...we parked for a while in the parking lot and when we were leaving i was driving down the road and i heard my knockoffs start knocking like if they were loose so i pulled it back into the parking lot tried tightening them then broke the valve stem off it so the tire went flat...had to have my bro take me home to get a jack and some tools pulled the 13 off and found out the car broke all the studs except 2 so that sucked put my stock 14s back on with only 2 lugnuts taking it easy through the back roads...lucky we broke the valve stem on it or the wheel probably would have fallen off while we were driving and would have fucked up my skirts and the quarter panel...so now i got to take the broken studs out of my hubs and replace them... just another problem that needs fixing...   :biggrin: but it was fun cruising we had about 7 cars out from the club rolling...
> 
> GOTTA GIVE A BIIIG THANKS TO ALL THE CLUB MATES WHO HELPED ME OUT TONIGHT!!!
> *


damn polo, shit how many times do i have to say keep your head up? lol
keep ridin fool it will end up cool as fuck in the end


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 30 2008, 05:50 PM~10984012
> *damn polo, shit how many times do i have to say keep your head up? lol
> keep ridin fool it will end up cool as fuck in the end
> *


its cool car wont be out long it'll be driving by tonight again ima jack it up right now and pull the wheel and hub off to get the broken studs out and put the new ones back in...

THIS GOES OUT TO EVERYONE WITH 13's MAKE SURE U TIGHTEN UP THE LUG NUTS ON THE ADAPTERS REALLY TIGHT WITH A CHEATER BAR UNTIL U MAKE THEM SQUEAL DONT DO IT WITH A CROSSBAR OR ELSE U'LL BE GOING THROUGH THE SAME SHIT I AM... LEARN FROM MY MISTAKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10984619
> *its cool car wont be out long it'll be driving by tonight again ima jack it up right now and pull the wheel and hub off to get the broken studs out and put the new ones back in...
> 
> THIS GOES OUT TO EVERYONE WITH 13's MAKE SURE U TIGHTEN UP THE LUG NUTS ON THE ADAPTERS REALLY TIGHT WITH A CHEATER BAR UNTIL U MAKE THEM SQUEAL DONT DO IT WITH A CROSSBAR OR ELSE U'LL BE GOING THROUGH THE SAME SHIT I AM... LEARN FROM MY MISTAKE!!! :biggrin:
> *


you dont have a torque wrench?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 1 2008, 03:40 PM~10991301
> *you dont have a torque wrench?
> *


ya i do this time i used a breaker bar and a cheater bar so they're on there really tight now...i fixed it yesterday shes back on the road again...


----------



## 919ryder

sup bitches, almost got the old engine out!! started on it about 4 hrs ago, tomarrow it'll be out and by the weekend i'll be cruising :0 :biggrin: i never wanna own another lincoln again. taking out chevy engines are easy as fuck compared to these bastards :thumbsdown: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

update in my topic.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 1 2008, 06:29 PM~10992409
> *sup bitches, almost got the old engine out!! started on it about 4 hrs ago, tomarrow it'll be out and by the weekend i'll be cruising :0  :biggrin: i never wanna own another lincoln again. taking out chevy engines are easy as fuck compared to these bastards :thumbsdown:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


all fords suck...especially the lincolns they got a shit load of electronic shit...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10993325
> *update in my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good ian send it to the chrome shop  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 1 2008, 10:47 PM~10993692
> *all fords suck...especially the lincolns they got a shit load of electronic shit...
> *


the only fords i like are the lincolns but like u said they have way too much electronics for me :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sanding


































pics from yesterday and today

got the radiator, fan, and fan shroud out








got all wiring and hoses loose








took the hood off after everything underneath was taken care of









i woulda been done today but i helped my dad put in a screen door


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10998634
> *sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics from yesterday and today
> 
> got the radiator, fan, and fan shroud out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got all wiring and hoses loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took the hood off after everything underneath was taken care of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i woulda been done today but i helped my dad put in a screen door
> *



ALWAYS PROTECT YOUR TRIMMING WITH TAPE!!!! :angry: THAT AND RUBBER MOLDINGS, GASKETS, ETC. OR REMOVE FOR BEST RESULTS. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

WASSAAAAPPPEEENNNIIINNN????? :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 2 2008, 04:14 PM~10998861
> *ALWAYS PROTECT YOUR TRIMMING WITH TAPE!!!! :angry:  THAT AND RUBBER MOLDINGS, GASKETS, ETC. OR REMOVE FOR BEST RESULTS. :biggrin:
> *


ur definately right about that but i ran out of tape. it looks like i caught the trim w/ sand paper in the picture but i really didn't, trust me i made sure not to :biggrin: and the rubber moulding on the window needs to be replaced anyway, it's dry rotted as fuck. but thanks for ur advice


----------



## ElMonte74'

Lincoln looks good. true about lincs having to much electronics but one i always liked is that they have air ride already on them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit dustin, man you moving along on yours makes me want to work on my shit so much more.


----------



## 77lincoln818

IM 21

AM I TO OLD FOR THIS THREAD


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 2 2008, 06:45 PM~11000727
> *IM 21
> 
> AM I TO OLD FOR THIS THREAD
> *


Just do what i do and lie to them by sayin you younger...im 24 :happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10999008
> *ur definately right about that but i ran out of tape. it looks like i caught the trim w/ sand paper in the picture but i really didn't, trust me i made sure not to :biggrin: and the rubber moulding on the window needs to be replaced anyway, it's dry rotted as fuck. but thanks for ur advice
> *


Keep us updated on them pics :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 2 2008, 07:45 PM~11000727
> *IM 21
> 
> AM I TO OLD FOR THIS THREAD
> *


naw homie welcome


----------



## six trey impala

HOWDY EVERYONE!!! mike lincoln does look pretty good its gonna look really good when u put the newer front clip on it!!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11001273
> *HOWDY EVERYONE!!! mike lincoln does look pretty good its gonna look really good when u put the newer front clip on it!!!
> *


Howdy Partna!!  Yeeh Haww!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up. Well me and my dad finally quit detailing cars for that dealership. cause they blamed us we didn't clean the interior on 2 cars which is bullshit cause their the onlys ones who have a gravel parking lot :angry:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 2 2008, 07:28 PM~11001472
> *Howdy Partna!!    Yeeh Haww!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 2 2008, 08:28 PM~11001472
> *Howdy Partna!!    Yeeh Haww!
> *


YEEEE HAAAAAW YOU SUM BITCH PILE OF MONKEY NUTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 3 2008, 10:08 AM~11004825
> *YEEEE HAAAAAW YOU SUM BITCH PILE OF MONKEY NUTS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

happy fourth of july fuckers!!!

had 3 roman candles get busted and shit goin off on me and my own mom throwin fireworks at me 
crazy night

o yeah, bottle rockets and roman candles+construction sites= colorful porta- potty


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 2 2008, 08:50 PM~11000774
> *Keep us updated on them pics :biggrin:
> *


thats all i have right now, i woulda made more progress but today was my lil bros b-day party and as soon as the party was over it started storming real bad i felt like i was in the middle of a damn tornado :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11015566
> *thats all i have right now, i woulda made more progress but today was my lil bros b-day party and as soon as the party was over it started storming real bad i felt like i was in the middle of a damn tornado :biggrin:
> *


 :0 guess it was messed up weather all over cus it poured down in houston. good thing we got to finish tha parade then went to the park where the rain caught us. we where all stuck under a small roof for like 2 hours :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11015566
> *thats all i have right now, i woulda made more progress but today was my lil bros b-day party and as soon as the party was over it started storming real bad i felt like i was in the middle of a damn tornado :biggrin:
> *


will there be a buildup topic on tha link?


----------



## 919ryder

most likely, but only when i'm finished with it. i don't want to start a topic and then something happen and i don't finish it u know what i mean? so i guess u guys and the club members will have the sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11015818
> *most likely, but only when i'm finished with it. i don't want to start a topic and then something happen and i don't finish it u know what i mean? so i guess u guys and the club members will have the sneak peak :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10998577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look up the 96 front end. the grill, lights, and bumper are a lil different. but its the newer model and it lines up with the early 90's lincolons. it looks real good. its almost like a euro for the lincoln.


----------



## CaddyKid253

here you go. this is a '96. its a HELLA cleaner front end.


----------



## 919ryder

yep i been lookin one for cheap around here but i haven't found one yet. what would u think a good price for a whole front clip would be?
i wanna go ahead and get everything done to it, so if i haven't found one by the time it's ready for paint, i'm just gonna say fuck it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 4 2008, 10:07 PM~11015613
> *:0 guess it was messed up weather all over cus it poured down in houston. good thing we got to finish tha parade then went to the park where the rain caught us. we where all stuck under a small roof for like 2 hours :angry:
> *


FUCK IN THE MORNING IT WAS POURING HARD HERE WITH THUNDER AND LIGHTNING..


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11016109
> *FUCK IN THE MORNING IT WAS POURING HARD HERE WITH THUNDER AND LIGHTNING..
> *


DAAAMMMNNN I HATE RAIN...AND I HAD JUS WAXED MY CAR :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

Last night was a blast man. stayed at my homies house for a BBQ and got fucked up as well :biggrin: but las night I was heading back to my house you should of heard the whistles and screaming I was getting from the hynas :biggrin: man I love my car


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11017007
> *Last night was a blast man.  stayed at my homies house for a BBQ and got fucked up as well :biggrin: but las night I was heading back to my house you should of heard the whistles and screaming I was getting from the hynas :biggrin: man I love my car
> *


my homie doin it big out there! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

im guessing $250 to $300. go to or call a junk yard by you and ask how much the front clip off a '96 would be. and ask if they dont have one, ask how much it would be if they did, just so you have an idea on how much you should be paying.
i think '96 through '97 are the same. im not sure tho.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 5 2008, 11:37 AM~11017147
> *my homie doin it big out there! :biggrin:
> *


Simon ese :biggrin: can't wait till its finished then I'll be ridin' like El Duran from Mi Vida Loca


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 5 2008, 01:53 PM~11017976
> *Simon ese :biggrin: can't wait till its finished then I'll be ridin' like El Duran from Mi Vida Loca
> *


fully loaded with honeys!!! damn i need take a trip up there incase you need help :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 5 2008, 04:37 PM~11018450
> *fully loaded with honeys!!! damn i need take a trip up there incase you need help :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yep lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit everybody

yo beto hit a few for your boys


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10998577
> *the only fords i like are the lincolns but like u said they have way too much electronics for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck with your ride bro. :thumbsup:

There's a Town Car around the block from me that rolls on 13's on black walls. It's painful to see every time it rolls by. :ugh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11019468
> *good shit everybody
> 
> yo beto hit a few for your boys
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11017007
> *Last night was a blast man.  stayed at my homies house for a BBQ and got fucked up as well :biggrin: but las night I was heading back to my house you should of heard the whistles and screaming I was getting from the hynas :biggrin: man I love my car
> *


pinche mentiroso u know it was the pinches maricones out there whistling at you... AYYYYEEE BETOSITO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2008, 11:51 PM~11020113
> *pinche mentiroso u know it was the pinches maricones out there whistling at you... AYYYYEEE BETOSITO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: nah fool you got me confused with you ese always getting your fudge packed by some dirty bums in a alley


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2008, 10:51 PM~11020113
> *pinche mentiroso u know it was the pinches maricones out there whistling at you... AYYYYEEE BETOSITO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 12:47 AM~11020634
> *:uh: nah fool you got me confused with you ese always getting your fudge packed by some dirty bums in a alley
> *


shiiit ya right...u let the jotos push ur shit in where ever dont have to be in a alley :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 01:47 AM~11020634
> *:uh: nah fool you got me confused with you ese always getting your fudge packed by some dirty bums in a alley
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
were you a dirty fudge packing bum?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2008, 02:25 AM~11020764
> *shiiit ya right...u let the jotos push ur shit in where ever dont have to be in a alley :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey I don't do that shit :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11022464
> *hey I don't do that shit :biggrin:
> *


ok beto  
"what happens in the alley staaaaaaaaaays n the alley" :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11023085
> *ok beto
> "what happens in the alley staaaaaaaaaays n the alley" :0
> *


I wouldn't be talkin fool. I heard about the shit you do :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 05:42 PM~11023841
> *I wouldn't be talkin fool.  I heard about the shit you do :0
> *


 :0 ooo the secret is out...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11023863
> *:0 ooo the secret is out...
> *


yup i boned yalls moms in a 3some, in the alley on the training day monte


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 6 2008, 11:58 PM~11026231
> *yup i boned yalls moms in a 3some, in the alley on the training day monte
> *


 :uh: :rofl:


----------



## DA_SQUID

you think if i start saving my money from today. i made $90 today. and im 15. dont work or nothing yet just save my money. you think by 16 and lets say 16 adn 1/2 ill have most of the money for the ride. im gettin a '94 lac. fleetwood

what do yal think


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 7 2008, 12:10 AM~11026287
> *you think if i start saving my money from today. i made $90 today. and im 15. dont work or nothing yet just save my money. you think by 16 and lets say 16 adn 1/2 ill have most of the money for the ride. im gettin a '94 lac. fleetwood
> 
> what do yal think
> *


sounds right, just stick to your plan


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 7 2008, 12:10 AM~11026287
> *you think if i start saving my money from today. i made $90 today. and im 15. dont work or nothing yet just save my money. you think by 16 and lets say 16 adn 1/2 ill have most of the money for the ride. im gettin a '94 lac. fleetwood
> 
> what do yal think
> *


well how much if the caddy. if you save it and don't spend a penny of it you'll probally have enough


----------



## DA_SQUID

bye bye model cars :tears: :tears: :tears: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: now its gonna be'"mom i need some money so i can get a model" :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 6 2008, 10:58 PM~11026231
> *yup i boned yalls moms in a 3some, in the alley on the training day monte
> *


foo u cant even see ur weenie and im pretty sure u dont know how to use it...u still miss the toilet when u piss :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 04:26 AM~11026803
> *foo u cant even see ur weenie and im pretty sure u dont know how to use it...u still miss the toilet when u piss :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


cuz it wasnt in your mouth


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 05:52 AM~11026976
> *cuz it wasnt in your mouth
> *


 :uh: take it out of ur ass...


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 01:24 PM~11029132
> *:uh: take it out of ur ass...
> *


at least mine is big enough to reach my ass


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11033112
> *at least mine is big enough to reach my ass
> *


foo mines big enough to go down ur throat and come out ur ass :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11034372
> *foo mines big enough to go down ur throat and come out ur ass :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11034372
> *foo mines big enough to go down ur throat and come out ur ass :uh:
> *


damn polo what you smokin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11034488
> *damn polo what you smokin?
> *


dont smoke


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11034488
> *damn polo what you smokin?
> *


I know you smoke Vidas meat log every night :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11034488
> *damn polo no wonder i was chokin?
> *


  
happens to alot of my ladies


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:04 PM~11034573
> *
> happens to alot of my ladies
> *


:rofl:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:04 PM~11034573
> *
> happens to alot of my ladies cuz of the stinky mile wide camel toe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 7 2008, 11:02 PM~11034552
> *I know you smoke Vidas meat log every night :0
> *


smoke your pussy fumes :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 11:16 PM~11034707
> *smoke your pussy fumes :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: that fucking sucked like the way you suck on other peoples nut sacks :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 7 2008, 11:27 PM~11034822
> *:uh: that fucking sucked like the way I suck on other peoples nut sacks from behind them spread eagle on their porches for 2 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 11:33 PM~11034880
> *I love getting drilled hard in my ass
> *


 :0 queer :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup people. i see yall still clownin each other as always


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 7 2008, 11:39 PM~11034934
> *sup people. i see yall still clownin each other as always
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 7 2008, 11:39 PM~11034934
> *sup people. i see yall still clownin each other as always
> *


yeah bro come join the fun!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 10:33 PM~11034880
> *ahahahhahahahaha
> *


that had to be one of the stupidest comebacks i've heard from you...u cum guzzling,stuffed mini mouse fucking,crack licking dummy head :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 7 2008, 11:38 PM~11034931
> *:0 i love queers in my butt. what what in my butt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11035025
> *yeah bro let me guzzle your cum!!!
> *


you see what i mean :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:51 PM~11035039
> *you see what i love to show up my ass chained to a post in my basement :uh:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11035063
> *
> *


foo ur dyslexic go learn how to spell...you've been taking hits from the meat log too much losing more brain cells :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:58 PM~11035101
> *foo i suck sooo much cock i think ur dyslexic go learn how to spell...i've been ramming beto's meat log so much i'm losing more brain cells than when i suck cock :uh:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

okay...trying a little too hard there dust fart...


----------



## 919ryder

okay i was gonna come in here but i think i'll just let u guys finish up, PEACE :around:


----------



## six trey impala

dust fart i think u need to remove ur sex partners cock from ur ears its blocking ur brain and ur starting to talk stupid


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 7 2008, 11:04 PM~11035150
> *okay i was gonna come in here but i think i'll just let u guys finish up, PEACE :around:
> *


whats the matter you escared??? :biggrin: :biggrin: hows the linc


----------



## Wicked

:|


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 12:08 AM~11035179
> *whats the matter you escared of my gaping cum/shit hole??? :biggrin:  :biggrin: hows the linc
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 01:08 AM~11035179
> *whats the matter you escared??? :biggrin:  :biggrin: hows the linc
> *


put on hold. a good friend of mine was in a horrible car accident. he hit a pine tree head on and was thrown through the windshield breaking his arms his leg and his jaw. when his leg snapped in half the bone cut a main artarie and he lost ALOTTA blood  he's doin better but his mouth is wired shut and he's got tubes and shit all over him :angel:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 7 2008, 11:39 PM~11035297
> *put on hold. a good friend of mine was in a horrible car accident. he hit a pine tree head on and was thrown through the windshield breaking his arms his leg and his jaw. when his leg snapped in half the bone cut a main artarie and he lost ALOTTA blood  he's doin better but his mouth is wired shut and he's got tubes and shit all over him  :angel:
> *


damn that sucks homie...hope he pulls through :angel:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT bitches


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 8 2008, 12:39 AM~11035297
> *put on hold. a good friend of mine was in a horrible car accident. he hit a pine tree head on and was thrown through the windshield breaking his arms his leg and his jaw. when his leg snapped in half the bone cut a main artarie and he lost ALOTTA blood  he's doin better but his mouth is wired shut and he's got tubes and shit all over him  :angel:
> *


ouch i hope he pulls out 150 percent

today was a great day..... got a job for 6.45 and hour. gotta go back sat at noon


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 8 2008, 11:31 AM~11037894
> *ouch i hope he pulls out 150 percent
> 
> today was a great day..... got a job for 6.45 and hour. gotta go back sat at noon
> *


doin wat?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 11:34 AM~11037919
> *doin wat?
> *


damn thats cheap


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11037919
> *doin wat?
> *


bagger at a grocery store

polo its damn sure better than nothing  
do you have a job? yes or no


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 8 2008, 12:55 PM~11038655
> *bagger at a grocery store
> 
> polo its damn sure better than nothing
> do you have a job? yes or no
> *


gotta start somewhere


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 8 2008, 12:55 PM~11038655
> *bagger at a grocery store
> 
> polo its damn sure better than nothing
> do you have a job? yes or no
> *


ya i detail cars...on my own time


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11040257
> *ya i detail cars...on my own time
> *


how much you usually make?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11040409
> *how much you usually make?
> *


$30 a car


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 06:00 PM~11040903
> *$30 a car
> *


detail or wash? if you detailing for that much its time to jack up them prices. for simple wash then thats avg. price.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 06:38 PM~11041287
> *detail or wash? if you detailing for that much its time to jack up them prices. for simple wash then thats avg. price.
> *


detail,interior,buff and wax and clean wheels and tires and windows... i just charge 30 bucks cause i usually clean close friends cars or family...its pretty easy i like cleaning cars i just dont like cleaning windows fuck thats a bitch but i buff the cars with the buffer then do a quick wax by hand... they always ask for the Impala premium wash lol cause i always have my car really clean except for right now its pretty dirty i need to vacume it hasnt been vacumed in a while...i usually do it every friday for the weekend


----------



## six trey impala

sonuba bish!!! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 06:45 PM~11041353
> *detail,interior,buff and wax and clean wheels and tires and windows... i just charge 30 bucks cause i usually clean close friends cars or family...its pretty easy i like cleaning cars i just dont like cleaning windows fuck thats a bitch but i buff the cars with the buffer then do a quick wax by hand... they always ask for the Impala premium wash lol cause i always have my car really clean except for right now its pretty dirty i need to vacume it hasnt been vacumed in a while...i usually do it every friday for the weekend
> *


speaking of i always baby my interior but had it out all weekend during the rain and got mud all over carpet :angry: . gives me something to do in morning :biggrin: 

I'm starting to get anxious of starting on rag


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 07:18 PM~11041697
> *speaking of i always baby my interior but had it out all weekend during the rain and got mud all over carpet :angry: . gives me something to do in morning :biggrin:
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious of starting on rag
> *


damn mud sucks i got black carpet on mine so it hides alot but its torn up on the drivers side i need to get a new one... mines full of leaves...hows the weatherstripping on your hard top i need new ones cause if i roll my windows up all the way it still leaves a tiny gap :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 08:07 PM~11042191
> *damn mud sucks i got black carpet on mine so it hides alot but its torn up on the drivers side i need to get a new one... mines full of leaves...hows the weatherstripping on your hard top i need new ones cause if i roll my windows up all the way it still leaves a tiny gap :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


all weatherstrippin is brand new. even windshield/back glass gaskets. mud is never to bad jus vacum and hit it with some tuff stuff :biggrin: should be ready to go up for sale in the next week or 2 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11042373
> *all weatherstrippin is brand new. even windshield/back glass gaskets. mud is never to bad jus vacum and hit it with some tuff stuff :biggrin: should be ready to go up for sale in the next week or 2 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


oooo that ones gonna hurt...i need to clean the windows on my car especially the back one i never really do the inside... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11042389
> *oooo that ones gonna hurt...i need to clean the windows on my car especially the back one i never really do the inside... :uh:
> *


my homie is a glass man so I get all glass dirt cheap plus free installs :biggrin: 

always got have clean black glass cus its what people look when they behind you. I used to never really clean it as i tought it never got dirty but one day i said fk it and wiped it and sho nuff when i was behind the car it made a big diffrence.

have you started replacing any weatherstrippin or waiting to do when painting?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 08:41 PM~11042545
> *my homie is a glass man so I get all glass dirt cheap plus free installs :biggrin:
> 
> always got have clean black glass cus its what people look when they behind you. I used to never really clean it as i tought it never got dirty but one day i said fk it and wiped it and sho nuff when i was behind the car it made a big diffrence.
> 
> have you started replacing any weatherstrippin or waiting to do when painting?
> *


i'd like to get it done before but i might wait till i paint it...ya the first night we got it running it was really dirty when people would shine their headlights couldnt really see shit lol its embarrassing...i hate having a dirty car i especially hate dirty white walls its like having a new outfit with dirty shoes it dont look right


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11043384
> *i'd like to get it done before but i might wait till i paint it...ya the first night we got it running it was really dirty when people would shine their headlights couldnt really see shit lol its embarrassing...i hate having a dirty car i especially hate dirty white walls its like having a new outfit with dirty shoes it dont look right
> *


clean them thangs even when they clean. ill post pic. :biggrin: 

just dont want them to yellow up


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i think 2 of my tires dont have a whitewall, but im not gunna clean them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## 77lincoln818

HAHA, THEY GOT A MAGAZINE DEDICATED TO US "YOUNG RIDERS"






















:roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 8 2008, 10:36 PM~11043548
> *clean them thangs even when they clean. ill post pic. :biggrin:
> 
> just dont want them to yellow up
> *


ya exactly my stocks started turning yellow when i had the car parked out at my aunts house but i used some bleach white and a brush now they back to white...


----------



## six trey impala

i'd like to find some 5.20 14s for my hub caps i think that would be the shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11040257
> *ya i detail cars...on my own time
> *


 :biggrin: thats how your supposed to do it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 01:44 PM~11047358
> *i'd like to find some 5.20 14s for my hub caps i think that would be the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of 520s, if you ask around the wheel forum you might find an og set or just get some coker repops


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11047358
> *i'd like to find some 5.20 14s for my hub caps i think that would be the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


homie in the club has the OG ones with tha spare...they dont give ya the best ride but sho do look nice as hell!!!! ill get pics this weekend.

i have to drive over an hour to all the car shows and cruise spots so i dont think 5.20's would be wise for me.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 9 2008, 01:27 PM~11047770
> *what kind of 520s, if you ask around the wheel forum you might find an og set or just get some coker repops
> *


naw i want the premium sportways...ya they dont ride great i remember my bros caddy...on the big cars they feel like they're gonna fold over when turning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Best Fucking Song EVER!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 9 2008, 05:20 PM~11049713
> *Best Fucking Song EVER!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: must be the white in you :loco:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 9 2008, 05:46 PM~11049897
> *:scrutinize: must be the white in you :loco:
> *


X2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

this is probably one of the best songs ever clowns on all country songs especially the one u posted dustin.lol i can listen to this song over and over and it dont get old to me...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SQJWQrMw18E


----------



## Wicked

"Two Faced MC" :0 










My homies wanted to get together for a kick back so I slapped it together, and rolled out. I'll finish it within the next few days. Oh and that horrible oil spill on the floor didn't come from MY car, it's actually coolant from another car, that got it's radiator ripped out.


----------



## six trey impala

does that car have gold bezels?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 08:33 PM~11052029
> *does that car have gold bezels?
> *


The passenger side I took the gold off, and the driver side still has a lil gold on it. I might put some late 80's celebrity lights on it to give it the euro look but I'm still unsure.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 9 2008, 09:37 PM~11052070
> *The passenger side I took the gold off, and the driver side still has a lil gold on it. I might put some late 80's celebrity lights on it to give it the euro look but I'm still unsure.
> *


oh coo that would be different i've seen a couple with it... didnt the pitbull hopper have them too?


----------



## six trey impala

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, *87gbody
*
Damn wat up homie havent been in here in a long while sup with the regal?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 08:40 PM~11052098
> *oh coo that would be different i've seen a couple with it... didnt the pitbull hopper have them too?
> *


Um I'm assuming this is the one your talking about? I wish I had more pics but yes. I had some but I left them behind when I went to the junk yard.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 02:34 PM~11048388
> *naw i want the premium sportways...ya they dont ride great i remember my bros caddy...on the big cars they feel like they're gonna fold over when turning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 used og 520's in my gitrage........gimme 50 bucks and u can have em.........they have the inch w/w not the skinny w/w....


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good juan. I would do the caprice headlight up front to clean it up a bit  . Oh i'm bumping a 500 watt Kicker amp and MTX 12'' sub and my 10'' Phoenix Gold sub and put some tweeters in my car for now till my primo gets car or something to roll


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11049897
> *:scrutinize: must be the white in you :loco:
> *


cuz i like big ass tittay's :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11052650
> *cuz i like big ass tittay's :dunno:
> *


theres plenty rap songs that discuss ass and tits :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 9 2008, 11:55 PM~11052679
> *theres plenty rap songs that discuss ass and tits :cheesy:
> *


not like that song bro :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11052163
> *i got 2 used og 520's in my gitrage........gimme 50 bucks and u can have em.........they have the inch w/w not the skinny w/w....
> *


hmm i would rather have the half inch white walls cause i want them for the stocks but 50 bucks is pretty cheap i wonder how much shipping would be...


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT come on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 11 2008, 06:24 PM~11067483
> *TTT come on
> *


where we going? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 10 2008, 11:45 AM~11056018
> *hmm i would rather have the half inch white walls cause i want them for the stocks but 50 bucks is pretty cheap i wonder how much shipping would be...
> *


well if u wana em let me know sucka!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11068956
> *well if u wana em let me know sucka!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


haha i'll probably put them on hold for now i need to get a new headliner and carpet for my car my carpet is all snagged on the drivers side :uh:


----------



## Wicked

Alright homies, help me decide. Euro or not?
A








OR
B









:dunno: 
VOTE OR DIE! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

euro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11068947
> *where we going? :biggrin:
> *


for a cruise ese :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 12 2008, 11:52 AM~11071360
> *euro
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 12 2008, 12:43 PM~11071941
> *for a cruise ese :biggrin:
> *


come get me then


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

wassup boys, got my paperwork and shit finished i work three days outta the week, 6.50
tues 12-7
wed 4-10:15 (damn thats late)
sat 1-6
cant fuckin wait, should start working on my car soon


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 12 2008, 01:49 PM~11071975
> *come get me then
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 12 2008, 01:59 PM~11072043
> *lol
> 
> wassup boys, got my paperwork and shit finished i work three days outta the week, 6.50
> tues 12-7
> wed 4-10:15 (damn thats late)
> sat 1-6
> cant fuckin wait, should start working on my car soon
> *


 :0 I had to work 4 days a week and 9-10 hour shifts making 6.75 an hour. I need another job :uh:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11072107
> *:0 I had to work 4 days a week and 9-10 hour shifts making 6.75 an hour.  I need another job :uh:
> *


What's minimum wage where you guys are at? Out here in Cali it's $8.00 per hour.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 12 2008, 12:44 PM~11071949
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2008, 01:06 AM~10978660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11075287
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 12 2008, 07:42 PM~11073992
> *What's minimum wage where you guys are at? Out here in Cali it's $8.00 per hour.
> *


6.15, im gettin 6.50 so im lucky. i love in jacksonville, nc. the cost of living in cali is more so mini. wage will be more


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 13 2008, 01:09 AM~11076169
> *6.15, im gettin 6.50 so im lucky. i love in jacksonville, nc. the cost of living in cali is more so mini. wage will be more
> *


Yes, it is. We always end up paying a bit more for things so it's only right we make a few pennies more. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 12 2008, 07:42 PM~11073992
> *What's minimum wage where you guys are at? Out here in Cali it's $8.00 per hour.
> *


6.75 and will be going up to 7.00


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2008, 09:06 PM~11050540
> *this is probably one of the best songs ever clowns on all country songs especially the one u posted dustin.lol i can listen to this song over and over and it dont get old to me...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SQJWQrMw18E
> *


when did i post a country song??? i hate country music :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 12 2008, 08:00 AM~11070336
> *Alright homies, help me decide. Euro or not?
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> VOTE OR DIE! :cheesy:
> *


euro :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11077960
> *when did i post a country song??? i hate country music :angry:
> *


HAHAHA put the wrong name :biggrin: :biggrin: ur always on my mind :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 04:05 PM~11078163
> *HAHAHA put the wrong name :biggrin:  :biggrin: ur always on my mind :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a funny and awesome song, i think your just gay


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 13 2008, 04:05 PM~11078405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a funny and awesome song, i think your just gay
> *


no...country is for alcoholics with girl problems and turn gay and make movies like broke back mountain  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11078469
> *no...country is for alcoholics with girl problems and turn gay and make movies like broke back mountain   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that your autobiography?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11078936
> *is that your autobiography?
> *


no thats both of yours :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2008, 05:55 PM~11078996
> *no thats both of yours :biggrin:
> *


both of u try to play the **** version of giligans island...ur low budget porno


----------



## 919ryder

thats a classic show homie....havent seen the prono yet....don't want to


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2008, 07:15 PM~11079117
> *both of u try to play the **** version of giligans island...ur low budget porno
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11080247
> *thats a classic show homie....havent seen the prono yet....don't want to
> *


Maryann and Ginger :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

puros cochinos!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11080778
> *Maryann and Ginger :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 14 2008, 07:01 AM~11082638
> *puros cochinos!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yo no


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol *******

good new on the caddy, its been sitting at the shop for awhile weeds growing over it blah blah blah the whole nine. but today they moved it, IT RAN!!!! without the belts and shit i didnt know you could do that. they couldnt run it long tho,radiator hose is in the trunk. wel they ran it with carb cleaner and they said it ran good but it has a ticking noice, bob (owner of the shop) said it was probably the lifters from sitting so long....but its not fully dead and she still has some kick left in her!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 14 2008, 05:26 PM~11086764
> *lol *******
> 
> good new on the caddy, its been sitting at the shop for awhile weeds growing over it blah blah blah the whole nine. but today they moved it,  IT RAN!!!! without the belts and shit i didnt know you could do that. they couldnt run it long tho,radiator hose is in the trunk. wel they ran it with carb cleaner and they said it ran good but it has a ticking noice, bob (owner of the shop) said it was probably the lifters from sitting so long....but its not fully dead and she still has some kick left in her!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 now get that shit going and catch up


----------



## 919ryder

x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 14 2008, 04:26 PM~11086764
> *lol *******
> 
> good new on the caddy, its been sitting at the shop for awhile weeds growing over it blah blah blah the whole nine. but today they moved it,  IT RAN!!!! without the belts and shit i didnt know you could do that. they couldnt run it long tho,radiator hose is in the trunk. wel they ran it with carb cleaner and they said it ran good but it has a ticking noice, bob (owner of the shop) said it was probably the lifters from sitting so long....but its not fully dead and she still has some kick left in her!!!!!!!
> *


lifters are easy to adjust just looses them all up then tighten them but every time u do a turn move them up and down to see if they have play...u want to have barely a little bit of play in them and they should be fine its easier to do with the car on cause u can hear the ticking go away but its hella messy get urself a old pair of valve covers on cut out the top and put them on so the oil splashes on the sides and u can still get ur tools in there...
i had to adjust the lifters on this 350 thats in my car now...the truck the motor sat in hadnt ran in 5 years so they needed to be readjusted...now its really quiet all u can hear is the tune of the exhaust and the powerglide tranny  *MAKE SURE U DONT TIGHTEN THEM UP TOO TIGHT OR UR CAR WILL RUN LIKE SHIT AND ULL FUCK UP THE CAM ON IT...*


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## six trey impala

replaced the drivers side low beam headlight on my car the other one looked orange cause it was the stock headlight so i put a halogen so it would match the other side it was a bitch!!! damn sad eyes were giving me a hell of a time putting the headlight ring back on i spent like 45 just trying to put the damn ring back on!!! at least its all done now it still looked a lil dim but i think its cause my battery is kinda low cause my car hasnt been timed and it kinda drags when it starts after its already warm...


----------



## ElMonte74'

WTF!!! :angry: someone deleted my post :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11089451
> *WTF!!! :angry:  someone deleted my post :angry:
> *


huh? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 14 2008, 10:43 PM~11089871
> *huh? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well i qouted what dustin said and it disappeared :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

WTF now its back :0 hno:


----------



## 919ryder

spooky :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

hey guys....those of u that are in Car Clubs, post up some rides from the club.

or post up rides owned by people u know


a few STREET cars that are / were in Lowyalty CC


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 15 2008, 08:40 AM~11092601
> *hey guys....those of u that are in Car Clubs, post up some rides from the club.
> 
> or post up rides owned by people u know
> a few STREET cars that are / were in Lowyalty CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics!


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'll post some tomorrow


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 15 2008, 06:36 PM~11097166
> *I'll post some tomorrow
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey ElMonte!
heres some ideas for yours


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 15 2008, 11:50 PM~11099810
> *hey ElMonte!
> heres some ideas for yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks caddy  that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11097179
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


hey homie, keep an eye out for a clean set of side moldings for a 1960 2 door impala around your way. also the fender "air planes"


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

...... my boy carlos passed away this morning. it hurts like fuck...... why him man....got in a bad car wreck....flipped his mustang twice and hit tooo other cars yesterday.....died this morning at 10am.... Rest in peace.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 16 2008, 09:18 PM~11107495
> *...... my boy carlos passed away this morning. it hurts like fuck...... why him man....got in a bad car wreck....flipped his mustang twice and hit tooo other cars yesterday.....died this morning at 10am.... Rest in peace.....
> *


Ahh shit sorry to hear that homie  man i hated when people died always having to get ready for the mass and then the rosary and finally the the burial :uh: (and in my family dying on a daily basis is normal and thats not a joke either  )


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11107495
> *...... my boy carlos passed away this morning. it hurts like fuck...... why him man....got in a bad car wreck....flipped his mustang twice and hit tooo other cars yesterday.....died this morning at 10am.... Rest in peace.....
> *


damn homie thats too bad may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11107204
> *hey homie, keep an eye out for a clean set of side moldings for a 1960 2 door impala around your way. also the fender "air planes"
> *


alright homie i'll check around...theres gonna be a swapmeet coming up to i'll check there...im sure they'll have the air planes but not sure on the side moldings


----------



## six trey impala

ey erne i got a brand new glove box insert or whatever u wanna call it and i was wondering how to put it in i tried it from the back but the heater shit gets in the way...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 16 2008, 11:44 PM~11109291
> *ey erne i got a brand new glove box insert or whatever u wanna call it and i was wondering how to put it in i tried it from the back but the heater shit gets in the way...
> *


are you talkin bout the liner? there is a AC one and a non AC one. check see if you have the right one cus should fit right in.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11109271
> *alright homie i'll check around...theres gonna be a swapmeet coming up to i'll check there...im sure they'll have the air planes but not sure on the side moldings
> *


jus talked to homie again and he didnt need all moldings, only ones that go on fender. i have people on look out so if i find em sooner then ill let ya know.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

thanks alot guys... it sucks so much..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 02:08 AM~11109625
> *are you talkin bout the liner? there is a AC one and a non AC one. check see if you have the right one cus should fit right in.
> *


i got the non a/c one...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 02:10 AM~11109630
> *jus talked to homie again and he didnt need all moldings, only ones that go on fender. i have people on look out so if i find em sooner then ill let ya know.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## ElMonte74'

Went cruising tonight, it was good but it was raining a little bit and was ready to throw chingasos cause these putos where fucking with my primo so mean and the rest of our home boys where ready but they where little pussies and i guess never showed( I left cause I had to go home)


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11125479
> *Went cruising tonight, it was good but it was raining a little bit and was ready to throw chingasos cause these putos where fucking with my primo so mean and the rest of our home boys where ready but they where little pussies and i guess never showed( I left cause I had to go home)
> *


cruisin tha monte?


----------



## 919ryder

sorry to hear about ur homie Mike...sucks everybody's gettin in wrecks and shit atleast my homie pulled through. i got a friend who just went to his homies funeral (died in a 4 wheeler wreck) shit sucks...


----------



## 919ryder

my homie was also in a mustang, a teal green 5.0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11125586
> *cruisin tha monte?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: what else would i cruise :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 20 2008, 09:50 AM~11131725
> *:biggrin: :yes: what else would i cruise :0
> *


 with one of your homies :dunno: 







:cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT wheres everybody at??


----------



## six trey impala

im here...been trying to sleep but having a hard time everyone keeps waking me up :angry: :angry: last night i pulled my car out and my brother had a little get together at his house so we all cruised down to his place and ate carne asada while listening to oldies and corridos...tonight we might get together again and go cruising...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2008, 11:28 AM~11132240
> *im here...been trying to sleep but having a hard time everyone keeps waking me up :angry:  :angry: last night i pulled my car out and my brother had a little get together at his house so we all cruised down to his place and ate carne asada while listening to oldies and corridos...tonight we might get together again and go cruising...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 11:30 AM~11132253
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: what u been up to?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2008, 11:30 AM~11132262
> *:yes:  :yes: what u been up to?
> *


ah damn i fked up and put wrong smily...was suppose to be thumbs down...hate that shit. :angry: 

everything cool homie, started my own chapter so fresh start. ill be posting up more pics on the myspace car club page...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 11:33 AM~11132285
> *ah damn i fked up and put wrong smily...was suppose to be thumbs down...hate that shit. :angry:
> 
> everything cool homie, started my own chapter so fresh start. ill be posting up more pics on the myspace car club page...
> *


corridos are the shit...who doesnt listen to ramon ayala :uh: :biggrin: 
thats cool u get all the shit for the drop?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11132312
> *corridos are the shit...who doesnt listen to ramon ayala :uh:  :biggrin:
> thats cool u get all the shit for the drop?
> *


just sold the 22s off of my daily so have plenty cash to finish up on what i need plus more :biggrin: 

anything new on tha trey?


----------



## 919ryder

seems that everybody's been busy so is that the rag in ur avi mr "Bowties" :biggrin: and congrats on a new chapter


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 12:00 PM~11132492
> *seems that everybody's been busy so is that the rag in ur avi mr "Bowties" :biggrin: and congrats on a new chapter
> *


yea homie, picked it up few months back. will be selling the hardtop since i dont want own 2 cars and not be able to fix both of them how i want them... did get a offer on my space from some "vidal" but i think he a nigerian scammer...:dunno: 

thanks on the chapter. it gets me pretty excited to see the members excited. just gon keep a humble environment and represent the club name and lowriding in a positive manner. we are already respected by the local hotrodders... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 19 2008, 02:32 PM~11127830
> *sorry to hear about ur homie Mike...sucks everybody's gettin in wrecks and shit atleast my homie pulled through. i got a friend who just went to his homies funeral (died in a 4 wheeler wreck) shit sucks...
> *


yeah man it sucks....even your friends homie god damn...


anyway enough of the sadness

been working, got through my first week of work so its all good....wont get paid until the weds. after the next. lol just as i was writting this i got called in, off to make more moneyyyyyyyy :biggrin: 

im gunna have a fattttttt ass pay check


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11132527
> *yea homie, picked it up few months back. will be selling the hardtop since i dont want own 2 cars and not be able to fix both of them how i want them... did get a offer on my space from some "vidal" but i think he a nigerian scammer...:dunno:
> 
> thanks on the chapter. it gets me pretty excited to see the members excited. just gon keep a humble environment and represent the club name and lowriding in a positive manner. we are already respected by the local hotrodders... :biggrin:
> *


thats wassup how much u lucking to get for the h/t? not that i can buy, just wondering :biggrin: 

yeah lowyalty has a pretty big name around here, we're the og chapter but there's like ten other chapters being started in SC, Florida, and other parts of NC...we're known for putting show cars on the streets...all of our cars are considered to be street cars u can even Sunday Driver tearing up the asphault :biggrin: we try to do shit that hasn't been done yet...like my boy Carlos' purple 98 lincoln w/ a chromed out 350 in it :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 20 2008, 02:22 PM~11132622
> *yeah man it sucks....even your friends homie god damn...
> anyway enough of the sadness
> 
> been working, got through my first week of work so its all good....wont get paid until the weds. after the next. lol just as i was writting this i got called in, off to make more moneyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> 
> im gunna have a fattttttt ass pay check
> *


Food Lion?? i hope they don't do u like my boy and start u off strong and drop u to 1 day every two weeks :ugh: i hate that shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11132527
> *yea homie, picked it up few months back. will be selling the hardtop since i dont want own 2 cars and not be able to fix both of them how i want them... did get a offer on my space from some "vidal" but i think he a nigerian scammer...:dunno:
> 
> thanks on the chapter. it gets me pretty excited to see the members excited. just gon keep a humble environment and represent the club name and lowriding in a positive manner. we are already respected by the local hotrodders... :biggrin:
> *


heard he's got a pretty bitchin SS impala too and he's sexy as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the trey is still the same...im saving money to go to the portland super show all the chapters of the club are going...i went last year it was fun as fuck got to meet all the guys in the club and see everyones car...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11132660
> *thats wassup how much u lucking to get for the h/t? not that i can buy, just wondering :biggrin:
> 
> yeah lowyalty has a pretty big name around here, we're the og chapter but there's like ten other chapters being started in SC, Florida, and other parts of NC...we're known for putting show cars on the streets...all of our cars are considered to be street cars u can even Sunday Driver tearing up the asphault :biggrin: we try to do shit that hasn't been done yet...like my boy Carlos' purple 98 lincoln w/ a chromed out 350 in it :biggrin:
> *


tha caprice?


----------



## six trey impala

twins old caprice?


----------



## 919ryder

yessir the same one og twin built from the majestics....yall may not agree but i think the changes we made to it look a lil better...when we got it it had the leather interior now it has all tweed with sunday driver on the door panels also got the trunk redone (batts are covered by leather enclosures etc (all u can see is the whammy pump) and new zeniths

me and Sunday Driver










also It's a Boy was in durham until it went back to Blvd Aces


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11132798
> *yessir the same one og twin built from the majestics....yall may not agree but i think the changes we made to it look a lil better...when we got it it had the leather interior now it has all tweed with sunday driver on the door panels also got the trunk redone (batts are covered by leather enclosures etc (all u can see is the whammy pump) and new zeniths
> 
> me and Sunday Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also It's a Boy was in durham until it went back to Blvd Aces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## 919ryder

damn i just seen the pics of ur rag...not trynna be nosy but how much did u give for it...shits clean as fucc and does the dash read 30*** miles?? :wow:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 01:30 PM~11132671
> *Food Lion?? i hope they don't do u like my boy and start u off strong and drop u to 1 day every two weeks :ugh: i hate that shit
> *


.........yeah food lion....lol. it wont happen to me bro, i wasnt even suppose to work today but im starting to take peoples hours :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 01:53 PM~11132798
> *yessir the same one og twin built from the majestics....yall may not agree but i think the changes we made to it look a lil better...when we got it it had the leather interior now it has all tweed with sunday driver on the door panels also got the trunk redone (batts are covered by leather enclosures etc (all u can see is the whammy pump) and new zeniths
> 
> me and Sunday Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also It's a Boy was in durham until it went back to Blvd Aces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
i swear.....i will not be the only mother fucker in NC that hasnt taken a pic with the sunday driver. every fucken time i think ima get to see the damn thing my hope gets torn to shit, mark my words ima see that fucker. i love that car but i never get to see it LOL


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11134391
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> i swear.....i will not be the only mother fucker in NC  that hasnt taken a pic with the sunday driver. every fucken time i think ima get to see the damn thing my hope gets torn to shit, mark my words ima see that fucker. i love that car but i never get to see it LOL
> *


aint no thang homie. just come up to durham :biggrin: shit it's a historic car no doubt but to us its just another one for the books lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 07:38 PM~11134477
> *aint no thang homie. just come up to durham :biggrin: shit it's a historic car no doubt but to us its just another one for the books lol
> *


yessir, i think i might take a trip up to durham when i get my caddy right and you get your linc right


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11134511
> *yessir, i think i might take a trip up to durham when i get my caddy right and you get your linc right
> *


what it do. hell, i ran into another problem... as u know in order for my car to run w/ the new motor i'd have to change the intakes around b/c my engine has two coil PACKS and the other one has a coil for each plug.....so i talked to a guy here on LIL and he said that ford liked to change parts so much that my intake may not fit to the new block  im just gonna play it by ear and see what happens


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 05:40 PM~11134211
> *damn i just seen the pics of ur rag...not trynna be nosy but how much did u give for it...shits clean as fucc and does the dash read 30*** miles?? :wow:
> *


wats up homie, i paid a pretty penny but dont regret it. the interior is the original from 63 as is most of the car for exception of paint and they upgraded engine....

i have just about every piece of chrome, all moldings, and interior pieces either brand new or rechromed. so just a matter of time that i put it all back together witch will be in its OG stage for 2008 but few tricks up my sleeve for 2009... cant say too much but that i have a spare rollin chassis and a sponsorship for some airbrush work. :biggrin: 

just a good base for me to start my process in building a nice street cruiser.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 20 2008, 11:46 AM~11131958-->
> 
> 
> 
> with one of your homies :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah just me  but its all good  .
> 
> What happened was I pulled into a parking lot on Main St. where everyone hangs at(Mostly Raza :biggrin: ) and was talking to my primo and these chavalas that have never liked my prim started doggin' him.
> 
> and the vatos where in different trucks 2 F150 4 drs and a white GMC suburban and they started flipping us off and other caca. so we go to my prims house and they fallow us but they wound up turning the other way to get their older brothers to fight us. But once they saw how many of us their where they high tailed it home with their tails between their legs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11132240
> *im here...been trying to sleep but having a hard time everyone keeps waking me up :angry:  :angry: last night i pulled my car out and my brother had a little get together at his house so we all cruised down to his place and ate carne asada while listening to oldies and corridos...tonight we might get together again and go cruising...
> *


:thumbsup: thats how I roll


my favourite is Tejano :biggrin: been listening to this my whole life  

Little Joe y la Familia- Las Nubes





Little Joe y la Familia- Por Una Mujer Casada
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZbYcr8VhxY&feature=related

Little Joe y la Familia- Las Drogas





Little Joe y la Familia- Borrachera/Jalisco-Guadalajara





Joe Bravo- Que Casualidad





Agustin Ramirez- Tres Ramitas





Freddie Martinez- te Trago Estas Flores





And for those who don't know Joe Bravo was the lead singer for the sunglows  

and Corridos is good to  

Chalino Sanchez- Rigoberto Campos Salcido





Lalo Mora- El Hombre Que Mas Te Amo





Los Pumas del Norte- Los Diablitos





and Ramon Ayala is the shit :biggrin: I have a corridos cd that my home boy is letting me barrow


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11135085
> *what it do. hell, i ran into another problem... as u know in order for my car to run w/ the new motor i'd have to change the intakes around b/c my engine has two coil PACKS and the other one has a coil for each plug.....so i talked to a guy here on LIL and he said that ford liked to change parts so much that my intake may not fit to the new block  im just gonna play it by ear and see what happens
> *


good luck man :thumbsup:


yo beto its for in the fuckin mornin i dont wanna watch that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I can just imagine so of you fuckers cruising down the street bumpin this music like you fuckers where at a live concert!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Spanish music never really got my attention, it's odd cuz everyone else in my fam adores it. I'm white washed.


----------



## 919ryder

wakey wakey hands off snakey :biggrin: didn't go to sleep at all


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 21 2008, 04:44 AM~11137341
> *wakey wakey hands off snakey :biggrin: didn't go to sleep at all
> *


me neither bro...


----------



## Wicked

Can anybody here identify an engine block just by looking at it? I came up on a small block chevy and I need to find out what it is. I've been giving the thumbs up to use it in my car so I might get it rebuilt. I'll post pics of it ASAP.


----------



## 919ryder

see, like i said u can always catch Sunday Driver tearing up the asphault :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 21 2008, 11:13 AM~11139449
> *Can anybody here identify an engine block just by looking at it? I came up on a small block chevy and I need to find out what it is. I've been giving the thumbs up to use it in my car so I might get it rebuilt. I'll post pics of it ASAP.
> *


give me the vin number on the back of the block i can tell u in like 2 min


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 21 2008, 12:20 PM~11139505
> *see, like i said u can always catch Sunday Driver tearing up the asphault :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11145432
> *:0
> *


my homie is workin on 74 M.C. pics commin soon! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

after i took this pic some dudes pulled in the parking lot and they were looking at the car and almost wrecked into another car pulling out of the parking lot :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its eye candy


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2008, 11:33 PM~11145897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i took this pic some dudes pulled in the parking lot and they were looking at the car and almost wrecked into another car pulling out of the parking lot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its eye candy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

i need to get the rear license plate panel...i had it but sold it...i'd rather buy a new one though


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11146101
> *i need to get the rear license plate panel...i had it but sold it...i'd rather buy a new one though
> *


i replaced mine...best bet on something like that is just to get a new one. as cheap as they are...repops fit great with no problems...just dont forget the butterfly clips when you order/buy em...

maybe at the bottom might need bend in the panel a bit but i used a rubber hammer and worked on bendin it all lil by lil instead of one spot so it wont bend or crease...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 12:11 AM~11146145
> *i replaced mine...best bet on something like that is just to get a new one. as cheap as they are...repops fit great with no problems...just dont forget the butterfly clips when you order/buy em...
> 
> maybe at the bottom might need bend in the panel a bit but i used a rubber hammer and worked on bendin it all lil by lil instead of one spot so it wont bend or crease...
> *


how do they go on i know they got like 2 holes on top do they bolt up to the bumper somewhere?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11146232
> *how do they go on i know they got like 2 holes on top do they bolt up to the bumper somewhere?
> *


butterfly clips...i have some extra ones ill take pic in morning and post em up.


----------



## ElMonte74'

the trey looks good polo  and make sure to take pics of that monte homie :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11145897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i took this pic some dudes pulled in the parking lot and they were looking at the car and almost wrecked into another car pulling out of the parking lot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its eye candy
> *


ahhahahhaa good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:04 PM~11151297
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UP FOR SALE!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 PM~11154231
> *UP FOR SALE!
> *


How much homie cause my primo is looking for another one


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 10:44 PM~11154650
> *How much homie cause my primo is looking for another one
> *


really jus tellin people if they serious come scope it and make offer.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11154660
> *really jus tellin people if they serious come scope it and make offer.
> *


really :0


----------



## six trey impala

its always nice looking back at pics of when u first got the car and then looking at it now


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11154733
> *its always nice looking back at pics of when u first got the car and then looking at it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car has been in good hands, and only lookin better each day.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11154769
> *car has been in good hands, and only lookin better each day.
> *


thanks homie...im glad its cruising again...


----------



## six trey impala

i need to figure out why my drivers side low beam wont light up bright im not sure if its a bad ground or the dimmer switch its annoying though its not the headlight cause i already replaced it it looks really dim and the other one is bright


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 10:55 PM~11154780
> *thanks homie...im glad its cruising again...
> *


been drivin tha trey around and cant stop no where without people wanting to stop and talk to me....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 10:58 PM~11154817
> *i need to figure out why my drivers side low beam wont light up bright im not sure if its a bad ground or the dimmer switch its annoying though its not the headlight cause i already replaced it it looks really dim and the other one is bright
> *


might have to check tha ground...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 08:59 PM~11154820
> *been drivin tha trey around and cant stop no where without people wanting to stop and talk to me....
> *


which one? :biggrin: 
i get thumbs up whenever i take my car out...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2008, 11:04 PM~11154881
> *which one? :biggrin:
> i get thumbs up whenever i take my car out...
> *


tha hard top... yup almost feel like a damn celeb with all the necks breakin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11154908
> *tha hard top... yup almost feel like a damn celeb with all the necks breakin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

hey erne u got a stereo in anyone of ur 63s?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey polo check out this 75 monte.......it even has the fender skirts gives me more ideas mine


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11155486
> *Hey polo check out this 75 monte.......it even has the fender skirts gives me more ideas mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Skirts don't look too good on there but to each his own. Here the link for the skirts. They're made of FG.

http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/ There almost at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 22 2008, 11:22 PM~11155599
> *Skirts don't look too good on there but to each his own. Here the link for the skirts. They're made of FG.
> 
> http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/  There almost at the very bottom of the page.
> *


 :biggrin: well its just an idea for now  but that monte was clean though


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11155641
> *:biggrin: well its just an idea for now  but that monte was clean though
> *


Of course I played with the idea of having skirts on mine till I recently saw a picture of one. Than of course I knew skirts were not meant for it. It's Always good to have the ideas flowing no matter what they may be...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 22 2008, 11:35 PM~11155702
> *Of course I played with the idea of having skirts on mine till I recently saw a picture of one. Than of course I knew skirts were not meant for it. It's Always good to have the ideas flowing no matter what they may be...
> *


I know huh. my homie thinks that i should just paint it one and not think of any other ideas :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2008, 12:05 AM~11155440
> *hey erne u got a stereo in anyone of ur 63s?
> *


yup hidden in my tissue box...removed it while back...need to reinstall it


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2008, 09:40 PM~11155757
> *I know huh.  my homie thinks that i should just paint it one and not think of any other ideas :uh:
> *


It's you car not your homies. My homie and I disagree on some of the things I want to do to my car, be we both know it's my word that counts.

Here's that engine I mentioned earlier, It was too dark to get any numbers off it. Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 10:58 PM~11155917
> *yup hidden in my tissue box...removed it while back...need to reinstall it
> *


oh...hmm thats a good idea i want to put mine in but i dont know where to put it...i was thinking about putting it under my dash but my gauges are there and i dont really like them showing...i'd like it in my glove box but im always changing cd's and its kinda hard to reach over and change them from the drivers side...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11155599
> *Skirts don't look too good on there but to each his own. Here the link for the skirts. They're made of FG.
> 
> http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/  There almost at the very bottom of the page.
> *


X2 i think only certain cars look good with skirts...i dont like the way 66s or 65s look with skirts some cars just dont have the body lines to go with skirts...just my opinion


----------



## Wicked

You know Sixtre you can get a cd player with an aux input, and for that input you can get a cable to connect to any mp3 player. For example an ipod, and with itunes you can create playlist similar to a cd or whatever. I'm sure you can get a cable that'll put everything in you hands reach.. Just an idea.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2008, 01:19 AM~11156058
> *oh...hmm thats a good idea i want to put mine in but i dont know where to put it...i was thinking about putting it under my dash but my gauges are there and i dont really like them showing...i'd like it in my glove box but im always changing cd's and its kinda hard to reach over and change them from the drivers side...
> *


it sucks in tha glove box...thats where i had it before... tissue box works good for me cus i get to keep my OG radio but still have up to date sound. plus on 63s tissue box go's in the middle so easy reach...when you dont want it to be seen jus flip the cover up and none will know wat is up with tha radio...lol

if ya dont like the gauges showin maybe hide them in tissue box... i mean who tha fk needs a tissue anyways... :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11155984
> *It's you car not your homies. My homie and I disagree on some of the things I want to do to my car, be we both know it's my word that counts.
> *


yeah he's all like paint this way and put these kind of wheels on it and do the interior like this and other caca :uh: (mostly being KOs and i invisioned it with KOs and it didn't look good to me)

OH TODAY'S MY B DAY FUCKERS :biggrin: SO WHAT YALL GET ME :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2008, 10:44 AM~11157729
> *yeah he's all like paint this way and put these kind of wheels on it and do the interior like this and other caca :uh: (mostly being KOs and i invisioned it with KOs and it didn't look good to me)
> 
> OH TODAY'S MY B DAY FUCKERS :biggrin: SO WHAT YALL GET ME :cheesy:
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETO...I'LL GO ON MY SPACE IN A BIT AND BROWSE YOUR ZIPCODE AND FIND YA A BRAWD!!! jk


PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO HAVE THERE OPINIONS JUST GOT LET EM KNOW NICELY THAT ITS YOUR CAR AND YOUR VISION AND IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEN THEY SHOULD GO BUY ANOTHER 74 MONTE AND DO IT UP THERE WAY :biggrin: SOME PEOPLE HAVE IDEAS THEY THROW OUT THERE AND I LISTEN CUS I MIGHT HAVE OVERLOOKED A DETAIL BUT WHEN THEY TRY DESIGN YOUR CAR ITS LIKE '***** PLZ" lol

I GET SHIT ALL THE TIME BOUT TAKIN OFF MY OG'S AND PUTTIN ON SOME CHROME KNOCKOFFS THAT "IT WILL LOOK BETTER" IM LIKE NA THIS IS MY VISION WHEN I GOT THE CAR AND I ACHIEVED IT... :biggrin: NOW THAT I GOT THE OTHER CAR ITS A WHOLE COMPLETE DIFFRENT VISION...WITH MURALS AND LEAFING


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2008, 09:44 AM~11157729
> *yeah he's all like paint this way and put these kind of wheels on it and do the interior like this and other caca :uh: (mostly being KOs and i invisioned it with KOs and it didn't look good to me)
> 
> OH TODAY'S MY B DAY FUCKERS :biggrin: SO WHAT YALL GET ME :cheesy:
> *


happy birthday bro  

idk what to get you, ummmmmmmmmmm heres a gift card......???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2008, 07:44 AM~11157729
> *yeah he's all like paint this way and put these kind of wheels on it and do the interior like this and other caca :uh: (mostly being KOs and i invisioned it with KOs and it didn't look good to me)
> 
> OH TODAY'S MY B DAY FUCKERS :biggrin: SO WHAT YALL GET ME :cheesy:
> *


Everybody's always gotta say something but like I said it's yours. Fuck pleasing other people. Oh, and Happy Birthday bro! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2008, 08:44 AM~11157729
> *yeah he's all like paint this way and put these kind of wheels on it and do the interior like this and other caca :uh: (mostly being KOs and i invisioned it with KOs and it didn't look good to me)
> 
> OH TODAY'S MY B DAY FUCKERS :biggrin: SO WHAT YALL GET ME :cheesy:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIJITA!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 22 2008, 11:36 PM~11156137
> *You know Sixtre you can get a cd player with an aux input, and for that input you can get a cable to connect to any mp3 player. For example an ipod, and with itunes you can create playlist similar to a cd or whatever. I'm sure you can get a cable that'll put everything in you hands reach.. Just an idea.
> *


ya thats what i was thining..


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:











> *PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO HAVE THERE OPINIONS JUST GOT LET EM KNOW NICELY THAT ITS YOUR CAR AND YOUR VISION AND IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEN THEY SHOULD GO BUY ANOTHER 74 MONTE AND DO IT UP THERE WAY  SOME PEOPLE HAVE IDEAS THEY THROW OUT THERE AND I LISTEN CUS I MIGHT HAVE OVERLOOKED A DETAIL BUT WHEN THEY TRY DESIGN YOUR CAR ITS LIKE '***** PLZ" lol
> 
> I GET SHIT ALL THE TIME BOUT TAKIN OFF MY OG'S AND PUTTIN ON SOME CHROME KNOCKOFFS THAT "IT WILL LOOK BETTER"*


I know I tell my homie that and he gets all butt hurt about it. and i get that to from people saying it will look better on some KOs :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jul 23 2008, 11:20 AM~11158356-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday bro
> 
> idk what to get you, ummmmmmmmmmm heres a gift card......???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess from where :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 12:34 PM~11158958
> *Everybody's always gotta say something but like I said it's yours. Fuck pleasing other people. Oh, and Happy Birthday bro!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks juan
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 23 2008, 01:01 PM~11159242
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIJITA!!!
> *


thanks polo


----------



## Wicked

TTT! Where you youngstaz at!?

80'ed out :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 24 2008, 12:23 PM~11169038
> *TTT! Where you youngstaz  at!?
> 
> 80'ed out  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## six trey impala

i like taking black and white pics


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11169146
> *i like taking black and white pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What color are you gonna go with it? Can't believe I never asked...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 24 2008, 12:40 PM~11169190
> *What color are you gonna go with it? Can't believe I never asked...
> *


to paint the car...laurel green with green interior unless another one pops up like that around here then ima do it champagne with fawn interior...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

build your car clean and mean!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2008, 12:55 PM~11169325
> *build your car clean and mean!!!!!!!
> *


for sure!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 24 2008, 01:23 PM~11169038
> *TTT! Where you youngstaz  at!?
> 
> 80'ed out  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


workin homie....
that looks fuckin mean :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 25 2008, 05:19 AM~11175828
> *workin homie....
> that looks fuckin mean :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie, It means a lot. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve for that caddy.


----------



## Wicked

Ok I went to go check for some ID numbers on the block. There some big one's in the back and in the front there some numbers stamped on it. The numbers are T0819CPC7. Can anyone help with identifying this engine? If it's not those numbers, than which one's should I be looking for? :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 25 2008, 09:49 AM~11177050
> *Ok I went to go check for some ID numbers on the block. There some big one's in the back and in the front there some numbers stamped on it.  The numbers are T0819CPC7.  Can anyone help with identifying this engine? If it's not those numbers, than which one's should I be looking for? :dunno:
> *


the numbers u need are on the back those are the casting numbers they should say GM then the numbers its right where the tranny bolts up to the motor...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 25 2008, 07:26 AM~11175859
> *Thanks homie, It means a lot. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve for that caddy.
> *


i appericate that  

i cant wait either lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

was bored so i drove my car down the street to take some pics...
















wish i had some batterys for the camera they would have looked better then the phone pics


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:thumbsup:
good shit man.... not to long i will be able to do that


----------



## ElMonte74'

still looks good polo just clean the lense of the camera phone everyonce in a while or before you use it


----------



## six trey impala

ya i clean the lense on it pretty often...they come out really nice on my phone i think its cause when i put them on the computer it blows them up and makes them look funny...


----------



## six trey impala

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, *RoyalimageC.C.509
*
oh great :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 26 2008, 08:41 PM~11186606
> *was bored so i drove my car down the street to take some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had some batterys for the camera they would have looked better then the phone pics
> *


 :0 i see a plaque!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11139505
> *see, like i said u can always catch Sunday Driver tearing up the asphault :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 08:47 AM~11189053
> *:0  i see a plaque!
> *


ya i need to stick something in between my rear seats and my package tray cause u can see the plaque is leaning a bit...i think ima pull the back rest off and drill the holes out and bolt it in there the only thing thats stopping me is when i wanna pull it out to clean it its more work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:biggrin: good shit man


work work work, i think ive worked like 5 straight days....t2morrow i gotta do a 8hr day....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2008, 11:52 AM~11189313
> *ya i need to stick something in between my rear seats and my package tray cause u can see the plaque is leaning a bit...i think ima pull the back rest off and drill the holes out  and  bolt it in there the only thing thats stopping me is when i wanna pull it out to clean it its more work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shouldnt get to much dust back there or its not like people will be touching it and leaving finger prints all over it...

you need take a back shot view of the impala with the plaque.


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 10:12 PM~11193636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that paint is shiny!!!
looking berry nice!!!
i like the background!


----------



## six trey impala

gonna go back in time to the week after i got the car tore that ugly grill out and put a donor grill on even though it was missing a big piece still looked better then the other one...check out the custom license plate panel...


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2008, 12:28 AM~11193758
> *gonna go back in time to the week after i got the car tore that ugly grill out and put a donor grill on even though it was missing a big piece still looked better then the other one...check out the custom license plate panel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car has comed a long way!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11193964
> *thanx homie! that spot there is perfect for a car show witch we plan on having in the near future... funny thing is that we ended up there my accident but couldnt have worked out any better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ur club rollin with you?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11193971
> *that car has comed a long way!!!!
> *


thanks erne!! still longs ways ahead too


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2008, 01:45 AM~11194223
> *that ur club rollin with you?
> *


Go to the ACES topic...there is more pics and a brief story of the first meeting...

most cars are just being started to be worked on but everyone tought it would be right to bring em out for this memorable day in the chapters history! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 11:12 PM~11193636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this bitch is clean i'll buy it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

My homie has a set of white 13x7s 5 lug universal and he's asking 250 for them, should i buy them. and my primos thinking of buying a car like this

its 77 Grand Prix with T Tops, blue, running, same wheels, no body damage, and asking only $400 for it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 11:52 PM~11194254
> *Go to the ACES topic...there is more pics and a brief story of the first meeting...
> 
> most cars are just being started to be worked on but everyone tought it would be right to bring em out for this memorable day in the chapters history! :biggrin:
> *


hey erne how much u sellin the hardtop for?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2008, 05:27 PM~11199006
> *hey erne how much u sellin the hardtop for?
> *


dont have set price...might jus put it on ebay ans see wat it pulls


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 04:31 PM~11199033
> *dont have set price...might jus put it on ebay ans see wat it pulls
> *


thats what my dad wants to do for his 57


----------



## DA_SQUID

im thinking of getting a 84 cutlass i found. its for 550. runs body stright. rebuilt motor.

and picking up bags for it if i do get it for right now


----------



## CaddyKid253

update on my topic. The car WILL be done by friday. the Portland LRM show is sunday. so all i got to do is put the headliner in and paint some trim and put it in.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11201574
> *update on my topic. The car WILL be done by friday. the Portland LRM show is sunday. so all i got to do is put the headliner in and paint some trim and put it in.
> *


see u at portland homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ghetto ass slide show i made...i dont know why it came out blurry it looked good on the video maker...piece of shit...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2008, 12:12 AM~11203762
> *see u at portland homie
> *


say was up when you see me. i dont even know what you look like.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 29 2008, 07:14 PM~11210495
> *say was up when you see me. i dont even know what you look like.
> *


lol alright im a kinda short light skinned mexican with a royal image yakima shirt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 29 2008, 07:14 PM~11210495
> *say was up when you see me. i dont even know what you look like.
> *


lets keep it that way...








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2008, 07:59 PM~11210411
> *ghetto ass slide show i made...i dont know why it came out blurry it looked good on the video maker...piece of shit...
> 
> *


  looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

gl squid, and polo and caddy yall better rep for the young riders that cant be there 

anyway i got paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

255.22 after taxes, 46.something hours 6.75/hr, mini. wage went up 
im happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk i dont giva fuck money is money


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 30 2008, 06:30 PM~11218803
> *gl squid, and polo and caddy yall better rep for the young riders that cant be there
> 
> anyway i got paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 255.22 after taxes, 46.something hours 6.75/hr, mini. wage went up
> im happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk i dont giva fuck money is money
> *


 :0 put in a application at subway so i hope i get it :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 30 2008, 05:30 PM~11218803
> *gl squid, and polo and caddy yall better rep for the young riders that cant be there
> 
> anyway i got paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 255.22 after taxes, 46.something hours 6.75/hr, mini. wage went up
> im happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk i dont giva fuck money is money
> *


i think min wage in WA is like $8.75 or sumthing like that.


----------



## six trey impala

fuck barely got home helped a homie out put a motor in his truck its a built 400 small block that shit sounds nasty as fuck and loud as fuck its running straight headers and with a chunky ass cam...sounds hella good...


----------



## 919ryder

wassup putos whats everybody up to??


----------



## ElMonte74'

nothing


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 31 2008, 02:09 PM~11227003
> *nothing
> *


x2 Life sucks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 30 2008, 05:30 PM~11218803
> *gl squid, and polo and caddy yall better rep for the young riders that cant be there
> 
> anyway i got paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 255.22 after taxes, 46.something hours 6.75/hr, mini. wage went up
> im happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk i dont giva fuck money is money
> *


You need to get with the elders!!!! We got biz to take care of...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 31 2008, 12:51 AM~11222284
> *wassup putos whats everybody up to??
> *


packing up to go to Portland tomorrow...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 04:19 PM~11227089
> *You need to get with the elders!!!! We got biz to take care of...
> *


what....???


----------



## six trey impala

The car is wet thats why it looks shiny in some spots on the trunk...








u can see the car has got a bad ground on the headlights on the drivers side it looks orange...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

trey is lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 31 2008, 03:33 PM~11227213
> *trey is lookin good man :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie...she's coming along slow but shes coming  now that the motor is running good and dependable i can work on the interior and body of the car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 31 2008, 02:36 PM~11227243
> *thanks homie...she's coming along slow but shes coming  now that the motor is running good and dependable i can work on the interior and body of the car
> *


So when you coming to California?? :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 30 2008, 04:30 PM~11218803
> *gl squid, and polo and caddy yall better rep for the young riders that cant be there
> 
> anyway i got paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 255.22 after taxes, 46.something hours 6.75/hr, mini. wage went up
> im happy as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk i dont giva fuck money is money
> *



Keep it up man, hard work pays off in the long run.


----------



## ElMonte74'

this saturday i'm attending my first car show ever :biggrin: its a going back to school car show at the college i'll take some pics of some of the cars  I'm so excited :biggrin:


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

Whats up yall..i been into lowridin for a long ass time now..bought a 89 caddy brougham for my first car a couple years back with the intention of juicein it but ran into some problems...but the resurrection has begun! im now startin work on it again..i also have a 93 s10 that i bagged and have been workin on for a year or so..i know minitruckin and lowridin are similar but completely different at the same time..but 1 thing is for certain..i live the low life ...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Jul 31 2008, 11:15 PM~11230960
> *Whats up yall..i been into lowridin for a long ass time now..bought a 89 caddy brougham for my first car a couple years back with the intention of juicein it but ran into some problems...but the resurrection has begun! im now startin work on it again..i also have a 93 s10 that i bagged and have been workin on for a year or so..i know minitruckin and lowridin are similar but completely different at the same time..but 1 thing is for certain..i live the low life ...
> *


Welcome homie good luck on the caddy make sure to make a build topic in the project rides section. and post some pics of the s10 i want to see it


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey fools wakey wakey eggs and bakey :biggrin: 

I need help looking for a song I only remember part of the lyrics, it goes ''Slidin down the shaw''


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 1 2008, 11:52 AM~11233471
> *Hey fools wakey wakey eggs and bakey :biggrin:
> 
> I need help looking for a song I only remember part of the lyrics, it goes ''Slidin down the shaw''
> *


Vanilla Ice?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11233471
> *Hey fools wakey wakey eggs and bakey :biggrin:
> 
> I need help looking for a song I only remember part of the lyrics, it goes ''Slidin down the shaw''
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Wicked

I know this is a Lowrider website but, damn I want one these BAD! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 1 2008, 11:07 AM~11234127
> *I know this is a Lowrider website but, damn I want one these BAD! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooo thats like a 69 skyline


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 1 2008, 11:02 AM~11234088
> *:0 :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


south central cartel is the shit...
Alright homies if u had a song that would explain urself what would it be...
for me i'd say it would have to be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuxPSARknW4&feature=related


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11235020
> *south central cartel is the shit...
> Alright homies if u had a song that would explain urself what would it be...
> for me i'd say it would have to be
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuxPSARknW4&feature=related
> *


Ahhh you should not have asked, HAHAHAHA!

:cheesy:
xBGcv0cge3I&feature=related


----------



## 919ryder

well polo...u beat me to it but i guess heres the next best thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJj6hpetDdk

alotta songs explain me but my brain aint workin right now lol


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 31 2008, 06:29 PM~11227185
> *The car is wet thats why it looks shiny in some spots on the trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see the car has got a bad ground on the headlights on the drivers side it looks orange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin that trey homie :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 1 2008, 05:14 PM~11236431
> *lovin that trey homie :biggrin:
> *


you should come in here more often jessie...u aint too much older than we are.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

Well I have a couple songs

this explains what i do every day






But this one explains my life


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

heres mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUYWBgd1tpQ


----------



## ElMonte74'

I got pics from the car show here not that many cars but then again the college didn't promote it over radio stations and any where else so only Dezert Cruzers, a mini truck, couple of VW Beetles, and a 07 Dodge truck showed up i'll post pics here in a little while


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## ElMonte74'

my ranfla



















































the Mini Truck

































Win this car! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Alley Oops new ride :biggrin: La Bombita del Barrio


----------



## ElMonte74'

and heres some videos



This one has no sound cause i forgot the sound was off :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT wakey wakey hands of snakey :biggrin: 

some new pics of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11247322
> *TTT wakey wakey hands of snakey :biggrin:
> 
> some new pics of my ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  good shit man, el monte is lookin sweet

work sucks lol damn paycheck next wensday please come fast!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

thanks dustin :biggrin: don't think about the check homie it will only make it seem longer


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 1 2008, 03:14 PM~11236431
> *lovin that trey homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie  
just got back from portland the show was pretty good...met caddykid there his car was looking good...lots of girls there DAMN!!!  
good hop too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 4 2008, 12:05 AM~11251581
> *thanks dustin :biggrin: don't think about the check homie it will only make it seem longer
> *


dustin wtf??? :0


----------



## six trey impala

I saw like 3 street dreams cars there...we took 27 or 28 cars from our club and got the most car award next year i'll probably take the 63


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2008, 02:48 AM~11252028
> *I saw like 3 street dreams cars there...we took 27 or 28 cars from our club and got the most car award next year i'll probably take the 63
> *


you take any pics?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 4 2008, 08:14 AM~11253117
> *you take any pics?
> *


on my phone but not on a camera :angry: :angry:


----------



## chingon 65

im 16 i have a sixty two and a 65 impala and there both 2 door hardtops


----------



## chingon 65

oh yea and a 66 super sport


----------



## six trey impala

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

3 days off again....but i work 3 days every week lol. i need to go to the shop...too fuckin hot tho


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 4 2008, 05:15 PM~11257625
> *3 days off again....but i work 3 days every week lol.  i need to go to the shop...too fuckin hot tho
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 4 2008, 06:15 PM~11257625
> *3 days off again....but i work 3 days every week lol.  i need to go to the shop...too fuckin hot tho
> *


:no: :no: it's never too hot... first it's too hot, then too cold, then it's raining, then your fourty years old living in mom and dads basement (like my uncle) :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11259427
> *:no: :no: it's never too hot... first it's too hot, then too cold, then it's raining, then your fourty years old living in mom and dads basement (like my uncle) :biggrin:
> *


wow that came out of left field :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ranger_layin_doors

hey guys, i guess im one of the youngest ones on here at 16, i want to know what yall think of my ranger project, ive had it for about 2 years, and been intrested in lo-los and minitrucks since i was young, this is my first project ever, tell me how you think so far

some of these pics are older, the ones with black wheels are older, the more recnt ones i have stock wheels on it
My Webpage


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by Ranger_layin_doors_@Aug 5 2008, 01:25 AM~11262451
> *hey guys, i guess im one of the youngest ones on here at 16, i want to know what yall think of my ranger project, ive had it for about 2 years, and been intrested in lo-los and minitrucks since i was young, this is my first project ever, tell me how you think so far
> 
> some of these pics are older, the ones with black wheels are older, the more recnt ones i have stock wheels on it
> My Webpage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You/re doing a great jo wiith it ,Keep the pictures coming .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bedrockcc

Good job post more pictures as you are working on it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

the ranger looks good homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11253388
> *on my phone but not on a camera :angry:  :angry:
> *


sup homie?

Took apart everything on my dash, column & windshield trim so i can start getting it ready to spray it... tomorrow will be drilling the holes for the flasher, autronic eye, tissue box & color bar and hopefully have the windshield removed and sprayed by this weekend. Ordered everything brand new on dash and whatever they dont repop will be heading to the chrome shop.

TIME TO GET ON THE GRIND ON THE VERT!!!!

P.S. i took out that P.O.S. tape deck it had in there so I can put the factory radio.


----------



## ElMonte74'

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11270916
> *sup homie?
> 
> Took apart everything on my dash, column & windshield trim so i can start getting it ready to spray it... tomorrow will be drilling the holes for the flasher, autronic eye, tissue box & color bar and hopefully have the windshield removed and sprayed by this weekend. Ordered everything brand new on dash and whatever they dont repop will be heading to the chrome shop.
> 
> TIME TO GET ON THE GRIND ON THE VERT!!!!
> 
> P.S. i took out that P.O.S. tape deck it had in there so I can put the factory radio.
> *


so ur not gonna run the dash pad on there? or u going straight metal?


----------



## ElMonte74'

I got another car show this weekend in Hereford will take pics


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 6 2008, 02:04 AM~11272038
> *so ur not gonna run the dash pad on there? or u going straight metal?
> *


the vert didnt come with a padded dash so im not goin to put one on... its going to be OG for 2008 but in 09 its gon get a custom touch so the bare metal dash will be a good canvas for some art work :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit everyone


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11278378
> *
> 
> good shit everyone
> *


this is for you mikey  :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11279287
> *this is for you mikey  :0
> 
> C6AFCJ1dLdg&feature=related
> *


I like this song


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11279287
> *this is for you mikey  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg&feature=related
> *


thats my jam cuz :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11275875
> *the vert didnt come with a padded dash so im not goin to put one on... its going to be OG for 2008 but in 09 its gon get a custom touch so the bare metal dash will be a good canvas for some art work :biggrin:
> *


thats coo...ima take the padded dash off mine when i get it painted and paint it the color of the car with some striping or something not really sure yet


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 7 2008, 12:49 AM~11281119
> *thats my jam cuz :0
> *


 see, great minds think alike...love that guitar pickin'

what u know about this though :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udEDlOZJmCc

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Neither one of u know nothin bout this...
RALFI PAGAN RIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7ywz596tU


----------



## ElMonte74'

Mikey dustin I know yall listen to rock and etc. what do you both think of Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn.


Which one is better

Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2008, 02:08 PM~11285465
> *Neither one of u know nothin bout this...
> RALFI PAGAN RIP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7ywz596tU
> *


Ralfi Pagan is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Joe Bataan - Mujer Mia :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 7 2008, 01:24 PM~11285620
> *Joe Bataan - Mujer Mia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell ya joe bataan and ralfi pagan are the shit...
what they know about tierra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwZG44i8L3k


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2008, 03:08 PM~11285465
> *Neither one of u know nothin bout this...
> RALFI PAGAN RIP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7ywz596tU
> *


i have to say, that is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 7 2008, 03:21 PM~11285581
> *Mikey dustin I know yall listen to rock and etc. what do you both think of Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn.
> Which one is better
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well, that my friend is too hard to decide. Jimi Hendrix was the best in his time and Stevie was the best in his time, my dad loves both of these artists


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2008, 02:34 PM~11285728
> *hell ya joe bataan and ralfi pagan are the shit...
> what they know about tierra
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwZG44i8L3k
> *


:thumbsup: I have the spanish version :biggrin: but their still the shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2008, 04:06 PM~11286541
> *well, that my friend is too hard to decide. Jimi Hendrix was the best in his time and Stevie was the best in his time, my dad loves both of these artists
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 7 2008, 04:59 PM~11287561
> *:thumbsup: I have the spanish version :biggrin: but their still the shit
> *


u guys ever listen to rocky padilla he makes some of the sickest oldie remakes i still jam out to them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 7 2008, 02:21 PM~11285581
> *Mikey dustin I know yall listen to rock and etc. what do you both think of Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn.
> Which one is better
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i posted a gang of jimi and srv awhile back :biggrin: greatest fuckin shit ever, i used to wake up to "voodoo child" everyday, even thought about making my car around that theme. jimi and srv stomps most music


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11288281
> *man i posted a gang of jimi and srv awhile back :biggrin: greatest fuckin shit ever, i used to wake up to "voodoo child" everyday, even thought about making my car around that theme. jimi and srv stomps most music
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## six trey impala

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, FatAl 63
\ SUP HOMIE


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 7 2008, 08:22 PM~11288313
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:0 
mafia wars lol. i get down w/ older rock, definately get down with oldies and west coast/g funk, never got down on country, never got down on this new shit they playin....and definately never got down on fuckin classical.....i just couldn't picture myself rollin down the blvd smashing the bumper while listening to Pianos and french harps :around:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11288281
> *man i posted a gang of jimi and srv awhile back :biggrin: greatest fuckin shit ever, i used to wake up to "voodoo child" everyday, even thought about making my car around that theme. jimi and srv stomps most music
> *


yeah Jimi and SRV rock man i can jam to their shit any day and always makes me feel good after words  . Rocky Padillia does make some good remakes


----------



## clowner13

jimmi was a bad muthfuker


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 7 2008, 07:10 PM~11288733
> *:0
> mafia wars lol.  i get down w/ older rock, definately get down with oldies and west coast/g funk, never got down on country, never got down on this new shit they playin....and definately never got down on fuckin classical.....i just couldn't picture myself rollin down the blvd smashing the bumper while listening to Pianos and french harps :around:
> *


ya i mostly listen to oldschool westcoast rap,funk,oldies,old rock (when i workout) and spanish music


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 8 2008, 03:20 PM~11295047
> *ya i mostly listen to oldschool westcoast rap,funk,oldies,old rock (when i workout) and spanish music
> *


 TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

*SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! AFTER A LIL LESS THAN A YEAR OF BEING A GRASS GROWER SHES ALIVEEEEEEEEE AND CRUISIN LIKE A FUCKIN CLOUD HOMIES* :biggrin:

things she needs done
new batt, doesnt take all charge and is to small for the caddy anyway
new altenator, not right one(prev. owner)
flush radiator
change oil
tranny fluid, put a qt. in b4 i went cruisin, but old fluid is burnt
somethings up with the lifters
need to fix my fucked up primer
door handles and door panel put back together
drivers side window wont roll down(just stopped one day), got the motor in the car
cracked wind shield (prev. owner)
need all body fillers
all minor shit i think 
its all good


----------



## 919ryder

wish i could say the same....but it's all good cause once i get it runnin it's goin straight to paint :biggrin: by the time i get my license mofos WILL be blinded by the light :biggrin:

i figure if i keep at the pace i'm at now...by senior year it'll be patterned out, interior done, hydros in, frame wrapped, rollin Z's, and possibly some chrome undies


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 8 2008, 10:10 PM~11298255
> *wish i could say the same....but it's all good cause once i get it runnin it's goin straight to paint :biggrin: by the time i get my license mofos WILL be blinded by the light :biggrin:
> 
> i figure if i keep at the pace i'm at now...by senior year it'll be patterned out, interior done, hydros in, frame wrapped, rollin Z's, and possibly some chrome undies
> *


DAMN!!! i hope you do

man for mine i just want two pumps and six batts, i wanna lay frame tho


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 8 2008, 11:27 PM~11298354
> *DAMN!!! i hope you do
> 
> man for mine i just want two pumps and six batts, i wanna lay frame tho
> *


thats what i'm goin w/ whammy pump though....zig zags, and 4 adels


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 8 2008, 08:53 PM~11297686
> *SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! AFTER A LIL LESS THAN A YEAR OF BEING A GRASS GROWER SHES ALIVEEEEEEEEE AND CRUISIN LIKE A FUCKIN CLOUD HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> things she needs done
> new batt, doesnt take all charge and is to small for the caddy anyway
> new altenator, not right one(prev. owner)
> flush radiator
> change oil
> tranny fluid, put a qt. in b4 i went cruisin, but old fluid is burnt
> somethings up with the lifters
> need to fix my fucked up primer
> door handles and door panel put back together
> drivers side window wont roll down(just stopped one day), got the motor in the car
> cracked wind shield (prev. owner)
> need all body fillers
> all minor shit i think
> its all good
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

GETTING DASH READY FOR PAINT...WINDSHIELD SHOULD BE COMMIN OUT SOON SO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO THE DASH. EVERY SINGLE BOLT WILL BE REMOVED FOR REFINISHING. ALL KNOBS AND DASH TRIM WILL BE REPLACED WITH NEW REPRODUCTION ONES UNLESS NOT REPRODUCED IN THAT CASE WILL GO TO THE PLATER... BULLSHIT ASS RADIO WAS ALSO REMOVED IN ORDER TO ADD THE CORRECT 63 RADIO (PICS WILL BE COMMIN OF ME SMASHING THAT BULLSHIT RADIO THAT WAS INSTALLED :angry: )


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11297686
> *SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! AFTER A LIL LESS THAN A YEAR OF BEING A GRASS GROWER SHES ALIVEEEEEEEEE AND CRUISIN LIKE A FUCKIN CLOUD HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> things she needs done
> new batt, doesnt take all charge and is to small for the caddy anyway
> new altenator, not right one(prev. owner)
> flush radiator
> change oil
> tranny fluid, put a qt. in b4 i went cruisin, but old fluid is burnt
> somethings up with the lifters
> need to fix my fucked up primer
> door handles and door panel put back together
> drivers side window wont roll down(just stopped one day), got the motor in the car
> cracked wind shield (prev. owner)
> need all body fillers
> all minor shit i think
> its all good
> *


try adjusting ur lifters if they dont quiet down then put new push rods in it some could be bent...
i was hoping to have my car painted and juiced with the interior done to for my senior year but i dont think i can do that in 1 year


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 11:13 PM~11299074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING DASH READY FOR PAINT...WINDSHIELD SHOULD BE COMMIN OUT SOON SO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO THE DASH. EVERY SINGLE BOLT WILL BE REMOVED FOR REFINISHING. ALL KNOBS AND DASH TRIM WILL BE REPLACED WITH NEW REPRODUCTION ONES UNLESS NOT REPRODUCED IN THAT CASE WILL GO TO THE PLATER... BULLSHIT ASS RADIO WAS ALSO REMOVED IN ORDER TO ADD THE CORRECT 63 RADIO (PICS WILL BE COMMIN OF ME SMASHING THAT BULLSHIT RADIO THAT WAS INSTALLED :angry: )
> *


did they cut the dash for that after market radio?


----------



## six trey impala

just got done swapping some wheels on two cars tomorrow we're going to get a 76 glasshouse


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 02:17 AM~11299388
> *did they cut the dash for that after market radio?
> *


na was installed way back in the day as its a old school tape deck... OG one will be goin in...the dash just doesnt look right to me without the OG


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 02:20 AM~11299392
> *just got done swapping some wheels on two cars tomorrow we're going to get a 76 glasshouse*


 :0 DETAILS?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 9 2008, 12:22 AM~11299401
> *:0 DETAILS?
> *


white white vinyl blue interior...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 03:18 AM~11299574
> *white white vinyl blue interior...
> *


need more info retard u know the rules lol j/p whos is it? don't tell me it's urs...if it is i'm gonna act like i'm kicking ur ass ( since ur 3,000 miles away i can't personally do it :biggrin: )


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 10:15 AM~11300372
> *need more info retard u know the rules lol j/p whos is it? don't tell me it's urs...if it is i'm gonna act like i'm kicking ur ass ( since ur 3,000 miles away i can't personally do it :biggrin: )
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2008, 11:44 AM~11300503
> *:0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 11:08 AM~11300599
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wont be on here till 7 or 8 tommorrow will be in hereford at a car show  to bad i can't take my car(Damn tranny is leaking)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 09:15 AM~11300372
> *need more info retard u know the rules lol j/p whos is it? don't tell me it's urs...if it is i'm gonna act like i'm kicking ur ass ( since ur 3,000 miles away i can't personally do it :biggrin: )
> *


ya i traded the 63 for it ima throw my wheels on it today


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 04:22 PM~11301997
> *ya i traded the 63 for it ima throw my wheels on it today
> *


 :angry: :rant: :angry: :rant: :angry: :rant:

You Idiot!!! Your going to regret it later


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11302014
> *:angry:  :rant:  :angry:  :rant:  :angry: :rant:
> 
> You Idiot!!!  Your going to regret it later
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im jus messin with u its not mine...i still have the 63


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 04:52 PM~11302118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im jus messin with u its not mine...i still have the 63
> *


 :uh: Good then i won't have to get a plane ticket to yakima and won't risk having to spend the rest of my life in a state pen


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 01:16 AM~11299384
> *try adjusting ur lifters if they dont quiet down then put new push rods in it some could be bent...
> i was hoping to have my car painted and juiced with the interior done to for my senior year but i dont think i can do that in 1 year
> *


i think its from sittin, need to change the oil i think that will help


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2008, 04:25 PM~11302014
> *:angry:  :rant:  :angry:  :rant:  :angry: :rant:
> 
> You Idiot!!!  Your going to regret it later
> *


nice one polo, beto went ape shit lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 8 2008, 10:38 PM~11298432
> *thats what i'm goin w/ whammy pump though....zig zags, and 4 adels
> *


painted or not, if the bitch is running, me and you got alot of cruisin to do next year


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2008, 04:45 PM~11302382
> *:uh: Good then i won't have to get a plane ticket to yakima and won't risk having to spend the rest of my life in a state pen
> *


pshhh is that a threat :uh: u cant phase me I DROP BOMBS LIKE HIROSHIMA!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but we did get a 76 glasshouse


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 9 2008, 07:57 PM~11302797
> *painted or not, if the bitch is running, me and you got alot of cruisin to do next year
> *


u know it...i can introduce u to everybody from Lowyalty. this is by far the best group of guys in NC i've ever met....from the first day they treated me like family :biggrin:

so what happened w/ you and SDZ??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 9 2008, 08:08 PM~11303128
> *pshhh is that a threat :uh: u cant phase me I DROP BOMBS LIKE HIROSHIMA!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> but we did get a 76 glasshouse
> *


oh yeah bring it on :biggrin: . really nice


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 08:52 PM~11303344
> *u know it...i can introduce u to everybody from Lowyalty. this is by far the best group of guys in NC i've ever met....from the first day they treated me like family :biggrin:
> 
> so what happened w/ you and SDZ??
> *


man i been outta SDZ for the longer part of the year.... basically i deemed myself too young and too disrespectful to be ina family like SDZ. was going through some shit that made me have a fuckit attitude, and it started affecting my club bros so i dipped out b4 i did more damage to the respect or relationships. i was the Vice pres when me and alex first started it, but man its not time for me to be in a club yet. my car aint the quality it should be for a club either(not knocking you bro) and it wont be for a long time. besides im young i aint gunna stay in jville forever homie, in 2 years im out


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11303523
> *man i been outta SDZ for the longer part of the year.... basically i deemed myself too young and too disrespectful to be ina family like SDZ. was going through some shit that made me have a fuckit attitude, and it started affecting my club bros so i dipped out b4 i did more damage to the respect or relationships. i was the Vice pres when me and alex first started it, but man its not time for me to be in a club yet. my car aint the quality it should be for a club either(not knocking you bro) and it wont be for a long time. besides im young i aint gunna stay in jville forever homie, in 2 years im out
> *


oh i see.... yeah my car is definately not up to standards for my club either. when i joined...the rule was u had to have a car but you couldn't get the plaque until it was up to standards (paint, hydros, etc.) but due to differences the rule is now, that before u join...ur car has to be up to par with the rest...and everyone has a year to make a major progressive step to their car to show that ur putting in effort. my car has to be running and painted by next Aug. (i'm shooting for cinco de mayo though) :biggrin: so yeah i totally understand where ur coming from...i was in that same position but i somehow pulled through it....and if any of us ever feels like we need to step down for awhile to regroup then it's not a problem...just rejoin when we feel like we can handle the responsibilities or whatever


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 09:34 PM~11303601
> *oh i see.... yeah my car is definately not up to standards for my club either. when i joined...the rule was u had to have a car but you couldn't get the plaque until it was up to standards (paint, hydros, etc.) but due to differences the rule is now, that before u join...ur car has to be up to par with the rest...and everyone has a year to make a major progressive step to their car to show that ur putting in effort. my car has to be running and painted by next Aug. (i'm shooting for cinco de mayo though) :biggrin: so yeah i totally understand where ur coming from...i was in that same position but i somehow pulled through it....and if any of us ever feels like we need to step down for awhile to regroup then it's not a problem...just rejoin when we feel like we can handle the responsibilities or whatever
> *


 see ya there focker

yeah rejoining would be a choice....but who knows man we (young riders) are young and got a lifetime of choices ahead of us. i sint joining another club until i get my ride the way i want hell i might even my my own car club i dont giva fuck i just wanna ride :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 9 2008, 10:39 PM~11303633
> * see ya there focker
> 
> yeah rejoining would be a choice....but who knows man we (young riders) are young and got a lifetime of choices ahead of us. i sint joining another club until i get my ride the way i want hell i might even my my own car club i dont giva fuck i just wanna ride :biggrin:
> *


thats how it is homie... hell start a club and expand that bitch world wide hell, lowyalty only started 4 years ago and already got chapters in other states :biggrin:

or start a SDZ chapter where ever u live if, u move make the vice prez the prez and start over again....

or just say fuckit and ride till u die and hop till the tires pop :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11303799
> *thats how it is homie... hell start a club and expand that bitch world wide hell, lowyalty only started 4 years ago and already got chapters in other states :biggrin:
> 
> or start a SDZ chapter where ever u live if, u move make the vice prez the prez and start over again....
> 
> or just say fuckit and ride till u die and hop till the tires pop :biggrin:
> *


dont care for the worldwide thing....5-6 members sounds good to me. naw i dont think ima go back to SDZ, great guys but i wanna do me untill i figure out what to do with my life. and the caddy will not hop, just bounce. a 2ft bounce is good with me :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 9 2008, 08:34 PM~11303601
> *oh i see.... yeah my car is definately not up to standards for my club either. when i joined...the rule was u had to have a car but you couldn't get the plaque until it was up to standards (paint, hydros, etc.) but due to differences the rule is now, that before u join...ur car has to be up to par with the rest...and everyone has a year to make a major progressive step to their car to show that ur putting in effort. my car has to be running and painted by next Aug. (i'm shooting for cinco de mayo though) :biggrin: so yeah i totally understand where ur coming from...i was in that same position but i somehow pulled through it....and if any of us ever feels like we need to step down for awhile to regroup then it's not a problem...just rejoin when we feel like we can handle the responsibilities or whatever
> *


thats how i was with my car i didnt really wanna buy a plaque until i got the car running so i spent all the money going through the motor and buying my wheels and skirts now i m gonna buy a plaque i got my bros in the back of my car right now he let me use it when we went cruising and never got it back so i guess u can call it mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 10 2008, 01:01 AM~11304406
> *dont care for the worldwide thing....5-6 members sounds good to me. naw i dont think ima go back to SDZ, great guys but i wanna do me untill i figure out what to do with my life. and the caddy will not hop, just bounce. a 2ft bounce is good with me :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: i'd like to smash bumper :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 10 2008, 06:02 PM~11308642
> *:biggrin: i'd like to smash bumper :biggrin:
> *


better make sure u strap it


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2008, 09:17 PM~11309261
> *better make sure u strap it
> *


:biggrin: thats coming when i get the hydros....while the frame's off imma get it painted and paint the belly :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 10 2008, 07:50 PM~11309628
> *:biggrin: thats coming when i get the hydros....while the frame's off imma get it painted and paint the belly :biggrin:
> *


coo...ima try to get another frame for mine...what color u gonna paint it?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2008, 02:39 AM~11305044
> *thats how i was with my car i didnt really wanna buy a plaque until i got the car running so i spent all the money going through the motor and buying my wheels and skirts now i m gonna buy a plaque i got my bros in the back of my car right now he let me use it when we went cruising and never got it back so i guess u can call it mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 10 2008, 10:25 PM~11310185
> *coo...ima try to get another frame for mine...what color u gonna paint it?
> *


dark blue....just simple for now so it can look decent for cinco de mayo show....then after i get everything else done i wanna go back and get ghost patterns w? jumbo flake in 'em, then i wanna go and chrome out the undies and put it on some matching z's  whats yalls plans??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11310451
> *dark blue....just simple for now so it can look decent for cinco de mayo show....then after i get everything else done i wanna go back and get ghost patterns w? jumbo flake in 'em, then i wanna go and chrome out the undies and put it on some matching z's  whats yalls plans??
> *


well now that i got my car running good i wanna start working on my interior i wanna try to get the back seat and a new carpet for now i dont wanna spend to much on the interior because when i paint the car im gonna redo the color of the interior ima do the car laurel green with patters going up the sides of the roof i dont wanna pattern out the whole roof because i wanna put a 42" sunroof in it and with patterns it would mess up the flow of the pattern...ima try to get another X-frame for the car so i can start reinforcing it and then mold it and paint it the color of the car and then i'll take off the suspension like a-arms,trailing arms and mold them and send it to my cousins to chrome it along with bunch of other parts...for my setup i wanna do 2 pumps for the rear and a piston pump to the front with 10 batts and 12 inch cylinders in the back and 8s in the front with 4 switches dont need anymore then 4 just front back and the rear corners...im already starting to work on the motor ima use the original 327 and finish chroming it out so far i got the chrome oil pan,valve covers,timing chain cover,and air cleaner i plan on getting everything else chromed out too but im gonna fix the piston and bore it .30 over and put a bigger cam in it and do some head work to it im looking to get 400+ hp if i get 400 i'll be happy but i want the motor to be lumpy...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2008, 12:00 AM~11312079
> *well now that i got my car running good i wanna start working on my interior i wanna try to get the back seat and a new carpet for now i dont wanna spend to much on the interior because when i paint the car im gonna redo the color of the interior ima do the car laurel green with patters going up the sides of the roof i dont wanna pattern out the whole roof because i wanna put a 42" sunroof in it and with patterns it would mess up the flow of the pattern...ima try to get another X-frame for the car so i can start reinforcing it and then mold it and paint it the color of the car and then i'll take off the suspension like a-arms,trailing arms and mold them and send it to my cousins to chrome it along with bunch of other parts...for my setup i wanna do 2 pumps for the rear and a piston pump to the front with 10 batts and 12 inch cylinders in the back and 8s in the front with 4 switches dont need anymore then 4 just front back and the rear corners...im already starting to work on the motor ima use the original 327 and finish chroming it out so far i got the chrome oil pan,valve covers,timing chain cover,and air cleaner i plan on getting everything else chromed out too but im gonna fix the piston and bore it .30 over and put a bigger cam in it and do some head work to it im looking to get 400+ hp if i get 400 i'll be happy but i want the motor to be lumpy...
> *


oooo shit :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2008, 01:00 AM~11312079
> *well now that i got my car running good i wanna start working on my interior i wanna try to get the back seat and a new carpet for now i dont wanna spend to much on the interior because when i paint the car im gonna redo the color of the interior ima do the car laurel green with patters going up the sides of the roof i dont wanna pattern out the whole roof because i wanna put a 42" sunroof in it and with patterns it would mess up the flow of the pattern...ima try to get another X-frame for the car so i can start reinforcing it and then mold it and paint it the color of the car and then i'll take off the suspension like a-arms,trailing arms and mold them and send it to my cousins to chrome it along with bunch of other parts...for my setup i wanna do 2 pumps for the rear and a piston pump to the front with 10 batts and 12 inch cylinders in the back and 8s in the front with 4 switches dont need anymore then 4 just front back and the rear corners...im already starting to work on the motor ima use the original 327 and finish chroming it out so far i got the chrome oil pan,valve covers,timing chain cover,and air cleaner i plan on getting everything else chromed out too but im gonna fix the piston and bore it .30 over and put a bigger cam in it and do some head work to it im looking to get 400+ hp if i get 400 i'll be happy but i want the motor to be lumpy...
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt fuckers, gunna buy a new batt for the caddy....but i gotta figure out if ima buy it from the shop i go 2 or the place my step dad was talkin about


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11318097
> *ttt fuckers, gunna buy a new batt for the caddy....but i gotta figure out if ima buy it from the shop i go 2 or the place my step dad was talkin about
> *


whats the place??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2008, 01:00 AM~11312079
> *well now that i got my car running good i wanna start working on my interior i wanna try to get the back seat and a new carpet for now i dont wanna spend to much on the interior because when i paint the car im gonna redo the color of the interior ima do the car laurel green with patters going up the sides of the roof i dont wanna pattern out the whole roof because i wanna put a 42" sunroof in it and with patterns it would mess up the flow of the pattern...ima try to get another X-frame for the car so i can start reinforcing it and then mold it and paint it the color of the car and then i'll take off the suspension like a-arms,trailing arms and mold them and send it to my cousins to chrome it along with bunch of other parts...for my setup i wanna do 2 pumps for the rear and a piston pump to the front with 10 batts and 12 inch cylinders in the back and 8s in the front with 4 switches dont need anymore then 4 just front back and the rear corners...im already starting to work on the motor ima use the original 327 and finish chroming it out so far i got the chrome oil pan,valve covers,timing chain cover,and air cleaner i plan on getting everything else chromed out too but im gonna fix the piston and bore it .30 over and put a bigger cam in it and do some head work to it im looking to get 400+ hp if i get 400 i'll be happy but i want the motor to be lumpy...
> *


waddup homie, words of wisdom, dont get caught up on working on many things at once... prioritize and knockout what needs to be done or have a set plan on working and finishing one thing at a time.


hows everything out that way? BLVD ACES has a chapter in the making in Yakima, ill keep you posted on cars and members as i get pics.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11321169
> *:0
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11320253
> *whats the place??
> *


believe it or not, sams club lol. he said they have a 5 year warrenty and im gunna have to ask bob (shop owner) about the warrenties on his batts


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 11 2008, 09:35 PM~11320591
> *waddup homie, words of wisdom, dont get caught up on working on many things at once... prioritize and knockout what needs to be done or have a set plan on working and finishing one thing at a time.
> hows everything out that way? BLVD ACES has a chapter in the making in Yakima, ill keep you posted on cars and members as i get pics.
> *


ya i know...thats why i put all my time and money into the motor i really wanted to get the car running before i do anything else to it now id like to work on the interior and get that out of the way cause its kinda rough the dash is cracked on it from the sun and my carpet is torn up on the passenger side,my seats are not impala seats lol and i wanna redo my package tray i'd like to do it in fiberglass but i dont know i dont have that kind of money...
theres alot of low lows popping up this year over here...u have any idea on whos gonna be in the yakima chapter?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 02:39 AM~11322110
> *ya i know...thats why i put all my time and money into the motor i really wanted to get the car running before i do anything else to it now id like to work on the interior and get that out of the way cause its kinda rough the dash is cracked on it from the sun and my carpet is torn up on the passenger side,my seats are not impala seats lol and i wanna redo my package tray i'd like to do it in fiberglass but i dont know i dont have that kind of money...
> theres alot of low lows popping up this year over here...u have any idea on whos gonna be in the yakima chapter?
> *


just sent the new chapter a friends request on myspace (new page), ill get tha details and hit ya up on them... 

crazy how every single thing you do to a car jus changes the look so drastic. 

i remember when you posted tha pic of when you got it... looked like garbage... i know you have long ways to go with matching reality to your vision but day by day and part by part it will get there.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2008, 12:45 AM~11322138
> *just sent the new chapter a friends request on myspace (new page), ill get tha details and hit ya up on them...
> 
> crazy how every single thing you do to a car jus changes the look so drastic.
> 
> i remember when you posted tha pic of when you got it... looked like garbage... i know you have long ways to go with matching reality to your vision but day by day and part by part it will get there.
> *


ya it looks way different from when i got it...when i look at the car i can see it exactly how i want it...im already really attached to it every little thing i do to do gets me even more closer to the car...i kinda already know my car like the back of my hand i know whats good on it and what still needs work


----------



## six trey impala

found out why my drivers side headlight was super dim and orange looking i had a bad ground the idiot that owned the car before used a rivit to hold the ground cable and it ended up coming loose im a put a small bolt to hold it on there tight


----------



## six trey impala

u can kinda see how it was really dim before i was kinda afraid to drive it at night cause i know the cops would hassle me about it and cause its got the half moons too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## 919ryder

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

jus got done waxing my car it didnt really need it too bad but i like having my car look really shiny and white so i did it anyways with the buffer...im bout to do the glasshouse next


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 03:23 PM~11325547
> *jus got done waxing my car it didnt really need it too bad but i like having my car look really shiny and white so i did it anyways with the buffer...im bout to do the glasshouse next
> *


pics...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................FOCKERRRRR


----------



## ElMonte74'

I forgot all about the pics from the Hereford Show sunday

Stevie D's GP (Black Magic Equiped) :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

High Voltage (This car gave inspiration for my monte)


















































































I'll post my vids here in a bit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 12 2008, 01:56 PM~11325849
> *pics...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................FOCKERRRRR
> *


of...............................................................................................................


----------



## ElMonte74'

The hop was good.






JI9_Xt0MgW4&feature=user

b3Z1HINcmuQ&feature=user

mDRBGc6q83s&feature=user

3zz-kTt5auw&feature=user

HdARnt7S_Ec&feature=user

qWkt6tzbCb8&NR=1
After Stevie stopped hopping the dude with the tan Ranger started hopping again and mind you his turn was over but he moved the truck out of the area so he could put more air into the cylinders to make it smash bumper. 
So then both of them went head to head 

FLFccZDAJo8&feature=user

5VcJ9cfojGM&feature=related

as you can see stevie won but they gave it to the ranger


----------



## six trey impala

air in the cylinders??? the truck had bags?


----------



## six trey impala

JUANITA!!! WHERE U BEEN?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 01:42 PM~11326192
> *JUANITA!!! WHERE U BEEN?
> *


:angry:


Around homie, just trying to get a few things sorted out. I'm in the process of moving outta the house I've lived in since '97! FINALLY!! :biggrin: Whats up with u?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 04:19 PM~11326007
> *of...............................................................................................................
> *


uhhhhhhhhhh T.H.E.......G.L.A.S.S.......H.O.U.S.E....!

:banghead:
:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11326225
> *:angry:
> Around homie, just trying to get a few things sorted out. I'm in the process of moving outta the house I've lived in since '97! FINALLY!!  :biggrin:  Whats up with u?
> *


damn u staying in town or u moving out of the city...chillin homie bout to take my car to get timed fuckers dragging like crazy :biggrin: :biggrin: it hasnt been timed yet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11326243
> *uhhhhhhhhhh T.H.E.......G.L.A.S.S.......H.O.U.S.E....!
> 
> :banghead:
> :biggrin:
> *


i'll take some of later wanna get it looking chiney!!!
and we're gonna throw some 13s on it...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 03:08 PM~11300000026838
> *damn u staying in town or u moving out of the city...chillin homie bout to take my car to get timed fuckers dragging like crazy :biggrin:  :biggrin: it hasnt been timed yet
> *


Most likely in the same city, just different house. It's cool though, My car will get the garage, and I got the backyard to myself to do as I please. Or there is a possibility of moving into apartments  Either way it's time for a change.  

Well than homie get'r dunn. Yeeh haw! Now ya'll take good car of that Impaler, okay? :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 12 2008, 04:53 PM~11327195
> *Most likely in the same city, just different house. It's cool though, My car will get the garage, and I got the backyard to myself to do as I please. Or there is a possibility of moving into apartments  Either way it's time for a change.
> 
> Well than homie get'r dunn. Yeeh haw! Now ya'll take good car of that Impaler, okay?  :cheesy:
> *


YEEEE HAAAAWWWW U SUM BITCH PILE OF MONKEY NUTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

I knew that was coming! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now you fuckers look right here me and the dustin are the only southren fuckers in this ho so leave the hillbilliness up to usssssssss ahahhahahhaaa

good shit beto, sorry tooo lazy to watch all them vids lololololololol will watch later tho


----------



## Wicked

We'll just stick to the ****** shit from now on!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 12 2008, 08:52 PM~11328078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got the batt today from bob, pretty green and white interstate batt :cheesy: cruised the caddy today again :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11328579
> *got the batt today from bob, pretty green and white interstate batt :cheesy: cruised the caddy today again :biggrin:
> *


i hope it won't smokin up the street :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 12 2008, 06:32 PM~11327927
> *We'll just stick to the ****** shit from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHHHH HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!! OWA OWA OWA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11328909
> *i hope it won't smokin up the street :biggrin:
> *


needs new exaust lololololol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 03:41 PM~11326189
> *air in the cylinders??? the truck had bags?
> *


I guess I put the wrong thing i meant pump to make it hop higher


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 13 2008, 12:11 AM~11331123
> *I guess I put the wrong thing i meant pump to make it hop higher
> *


was it a piston? they put nitrogen in those to charge them or else it would be like having a normal pump


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 03:33 AM~11331347
> *was it a piston? they put nitrogen in those to charge them or else it would be like having a normal pump
> *


damn u up late


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2008, 01:42 AM~11331361
> *damn u up late
> *


ya just finished waxing and buffing it its a big boat did one coat of rubbing compound and the second coat with cleaning wax it came out really nice it looks really shiny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 03:55 AM~11331380
> *ya just finished waxing and buffing it its a big boat did one coat of rubbing compound and the second coat with cleaning wax it came out really nice it looks really shiny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ready to go for a cruise huh?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 03:55 AM~11331380
> *ya just finished waxing and buffing it its a big boat did one coat of rubbing compound and the second coat with cleaning wax it came out really nice it looks really shiny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i need pics right now....i'm fiendin over here :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2008, 02:25 AM~11331421
> *ready to go for a cruise huh?
> *


naw not yet we're gonna swap the motor out of it...its got a rod knock so my dad was thinking of putting a built 350 he has in it  it runs and moves we drove it on and off the trailor but i dont think it would go far :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn polo your gettin alot of experience with engines man im jealous the the work i wanna learn how to do


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 13 2008, 12:53 PM~11334528
> *damn polo your gettin alot of experience with engines man im jealous the the work i wanna learn how to do
> *


ya i know i've put and pulled 3 different motors out of hte 63 but in total i've done about 8 engine swaps so far my first one was when i was about 11 or 12 when my dad got this other 76 glasshouse that had a bad motor we pulled a motor out of a 75 caprice 4door it was a small block 400 that motor had nuts when we put it in the 76 the glasshouse would just sit in one spot roasting them without powerbraking it punked my 63 :biggrin: :biggrin: but since i had the 63 thats when i really got into motors i know how to change cams,lifters,adjust lifters,put new oil pumps and bunch of other shit...once u start getting ur caddy going ur gonna learn a shit load...


----------



## six trey impala

im starting to get into the hydraulics too i've been watching my bro he's really good at doing setups for hoppers and basic setups...he does hydraulic installs on the side to make money...
i already know quite a bit on them


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit i hope i will, we got her running good but i dont like the way the lifter(or lifters) ticks. shop is always busy too i need to get my car on the rack.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 13 2008, 03:48 PM~11334997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya i know i've put and pulled 3 different motors out of hte 63 but in total i've done about 8 engine swaps so far my first one was when i was about 11 or 12 when my dad got this other 76 glasshouse that had a bad motor we pulled a motor out of a 75 caprice 4door it was a small block 400 that motor had nuts when we put it in the 76 the glasshouse would just sit in one spot roasting them without powerbraking it punked my 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin: but since i had the 63 thats when i really got into motors i know how to change cams,lifters,adjust lifters,put new oil pumps and bunch of other shit...once u start getting ur caddy going ur gonna learn a shit load...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, same here...i been helpin my dad since i was like 10 or so......the lincoln is the hardest one i've ever done.....so i'll be glad when it's over with :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 03:49 PM~11335006
> *im starting to get into the hydraulics too i've been watching my bro he's really good at doing setups for hoppers and basic setups...he does hydraulic installs on the side to make money...
> i already know quite a bit on them
> *


yeah, my homie jr does some badass work... i wish i had half the talent he has that fool is hella good w/ a welder.....i remember when i first saw him he had a red big body lac w/ a crazy ass whammy setup in it...it had some fat ass blocks in it don't remember what size though. the first time i actually worked w/ him he had me cutting metal, cleaning metal, hookin up the batts....i was like damn fool i don't know how to do any of this shit...it was funy b/c i kept askin questions and he would just ignore me & tell me to figure it out haha thats how i learned though :biggrin:

heres a pic of the caddy we built :biggrin:










and a pic of me and him at one of our car washes ( i look fat as hell....thank god i lost some weight) :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol lean on meeeeeeeeeeee!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  

shit yall fucks are lucky, need more lowriders out here, i feel stranded lol

anddddddddd it feels good gettin paid!!! this check was like 23 dollars more than the last one, i got 279.70 :biggrin: which means 514 in my wallet


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 13 2008, 04:25 PM~11335377
> *lol lean on meeeeeeeeeeee!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> shit yall fucks are lucky, need more lowriders out here, i feel stranded lol
> 
> anddddddddd it feels good gettin paid!!! this check was like 23 dollars more than the last one, i got 279.70 :biggrin: which means 514 in my wallet
> *


:roflmao: damn i didn't notice that....i'm way taller than him too so i musta been leaning a lot more than it looks..and your lucky fucker i wish i had 514 in my wallet i cant get a job to save my life, shit...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11335312
> *shit i hope i will, we got her running good but i dont like the way the lifter(or lifters) ticks. shop is always busy too i need to get my car on the rack.
> *


do it urself its not hard just take ur valve covers off and in the middle of the rocker arms are little nuts that hold ur push rods u adjust those till they barely have any play or u can do it with ur car on its easier but messy cause oil will be flying around


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 02:22 PM~11335349
> *yep, same here...i been helpin my dad since i was like 10 or so......the lincoln is the hardest one i've ever done.....so i'll be glad when it's over with :uh:
> yeah, my homie jr does some badass work... i wish i had half the talent he has that fool is hella good w/ a welder.....i remember when i first saw him he had a red big body lac w/ a crazy ass whammy setup in it...it had some fat ass blocks in it don't remember what size though. the first time i actually worked w/ him he had me cutting metal, cleaning metal, hookin up the batts....i was like damn fool i don't know how to do any of this shit...it was funy b/c i kept askin questions and he would just ignore me & tell me to figure it out haha thats how i learned though :biggrin:
> 
> heres a pic of the caddy we built :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of me and him at one of our car washes ( i look fat as hell....thank god i lost some weight) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya my bros really good with the welder too he reinforced and extended and molded these a-arms for a caprice they came out smooth as fuck just need to be sent to the chrome shop


----------



## six trey impala

jj


----------



## six trey impala

.l


----------



## 919ryder

whatever happened to "SupaflyintheKY" ???? once he got his ride finished and becam LUX he bounced.... :dunno:


----------



## 919ryder

Malibu? shit gonna be tight i can see it coming...talk about bulldoggin fo real...what kinda setup??


----------



## six trey impala

po


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11335756
> *ya heres a pic of the extension with no extended a arms just caprice spindles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he's gonna run a piston pump to the nose and 2 to the back with 12 batts and 16 inch cylinders not really sure..
> *


what size tires are those??....and that setup should make some big inches.....better strap everything


----------



## 919ryder

ok nevermind on the tire thing...obviously diff' than the above pics :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 03:13 PM~11335784
> *what size tires are those??....and that setup should make some big inches.....better strap everything
> *


ya he's building another frame for it fully strapped and molded
what do u mean what size are those?


----------



## 919ryder

i thought he had the same wheels and tires on in that pic as the ones in the pics u posted earlier...they're obviously different....right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11335799
> *i thought he had the same wheels and tires on in that pic as the ones in the pics u posted earlier...they're obviously different....right?
> *


ya in the pic above its got the stocks the other pics of are the chrome 13s with black and silver lip


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11336407
> *ya in the pic above its got the stocks the other pics of are the chrome 13s with black and silver lip
> *


what color is he painting it? obviously silver, but anything special?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 04:38 PM~11336454
> *what color is he painting it? obviously silver, but anything special?
> *


its gonna be the Silver Metallic off the new 08 civics with orion silver micro flakes in it like the color of the firewall and frame it looks sick in the sun the flake dances alot and he's doing patterns on the roof of it...


----------



## 919ryder

sounds sick....why'd u delete the pics??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 06:58 PM~11337542
> *sounds sick....why'd u delete the pics??
> *


cause it said error image or something...if u wanna see more of the car my bro has a build topic its "78 malibu patron silver"


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 03:50 PM~11335577
> *:roflmao: damn i didn't notice that....i'm way taller than him too so i musta been leaning a lot more than it looks..and your lucky fucker i wish i had 514 in my wallet i cant get a job to save my life, shit...
> *


lol....food lion is usually hiring  lololololololol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11338304
> *lol....food lion is usually hiring  lololololololol
> *


fuck food lion, my boy just quit there...they only worked him 2 days a month. when he started he was fine but then they started talkin bout cuttin hours and shit....he only got paid like 80 bucks a month from those cheap fucks......i'd rather go back to sellin chronic than that shit :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 03:55 PM~11335630
> *do it urself its not hard just take ur valve covers off and in the middle of the rocker arms are little nuts that hold ur push rods u adjust those till they barely have any play or u can do it with ur car on its easier but messy cause oil will be flying around
> *


eh you dont have my bad luck, plus how would i know which one is ticking?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 13 2008, 08:21 PM~11338355
> *eh you dont have my bad luck, plus how would i know which one is ticking?
> *


listen duh!! :uh: or u could loosen them all up and just tighten them till they barely have a little play thats what i do to mine...i do mine with the car off


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 13 2008, 09:19 PM~11338338
> *fuck food lion, my boy just quit there...they only worked him 2 days a month. when he started he was fine but then they started talkin bout cuttin hours and shit....he only got paid like 80 bucks a month from those cheap fucks......i'd rather go back to sellin chronic than that shit :uh:
> *


yeah they are starting to cut hours


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2008, 02:33 AM~11331347
> *was it a piston? they put nitrogen in those to charge them or else it would be like having a normal pump
> *


yeah it was a piston. they put air in it instead of nitrogen


----------



## ElMonte74'

how you guys doing :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

chillin...waiting to go back home so i can start back on the linc... my house don't have power right now....we at a friends house trying to save up money to get it turned back on....times are tough right now man....i'm tired if being broke :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 14 2008, 11:09 AM~11342916
> *chillin...waiting to go back home so i can start back on the linc... my house don't have power right now....we at a friends house trying to save up money to get it turned back on....times are tough right now man....i'm tired if being broke :uh:
> *


damn thats crazy i know how that is we're broke here too...
on a better note i got a new starter for my car its a high torque one and its really small and light they're the badass ones though like the ones that come in the newer cars


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 14 2008, 03:18 PM~11344150
> *damn thats crazy i know how that is we're broke here too...
> on a better note i got a new starter for my car its a high torque one and its really small and light they're the badass ones though like the ones that come in the newer cars
> *


yeah, i'm hopin the man above sees how much trouble we been goin through and does somethin to help us out  i'm just trynna stay positive and be grateful that i have a good friend to let us stay at his crib....man it's awesome up here in the county of durham no gun shots or sirens goin off...this fool has a nice ass modular home on 12 acres of land with horses and plenty of yard to get out the truck and do some 4 wheel mud slingin....he's got a nice big garage to work on the rides....the only thing i can't get the linc over here b/c by the time i do it'll prolly be time to go back home  any way i got some pics of where i'm at i'll post 'em up later


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

keep your heads up, just concentrate on teh rest of the summer, school, and your rides


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## six trey impala

damn its hot today... i was gonna put the high torque starter in but its in the triple digits already  gotta wait till night time


----------



## six trey impala

polished up some of my trim today i still gotta do the other side of the window trim and some more stuff but check it out...it takes alot to polish them my fingers are starting to jam up
heres the pics








u can see in these too pics where i did one side compared to the other side thats not polished i did one wiper gotta do the other one...


----------



## 919ryder

:0 nice, how do u polish ur trim? and what do u use?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 14 2008, 07:25 PM~11347915
> *:0 nice, how do u polish ur trim? and what do u use?
> *


4realz mang, My trim be look duller than a mufacka! IDK WTF it is neither stainless or aluminum...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Thats crazy about the power man sorry about that. Well i might be getting a job soon moving refrigerators the is 8.99 an hour and willing to travel so i'm gonna do it with my homie paul  hope i get it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11348061
> *4realz mang, My trim be look duller than a mufacka! IDK WTF it is neither stainless or aluminum...
> *


get some steel wool it should be the ultra fine which is #0000 thats how i do mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Aug 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11347915-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 nice, how do u polish ur trim? and what do u use?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Aug 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11348061
> *4realz mang, My trim be look duller than a mufacka! IDK WTF it is neither stainless or aluminum...
> *


i use mothers mag/aluminum polish and alot of rubbing by hand it takes a long time im gonna start doing the rest of my grill tomorrow i want my car looking good for the cruise next week its the big one for the yakima show...


----------



## 919ryder

300 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11349682
> *300 :0
> *


THIS IS MADNESS.... :0 

NO THIS IS THE YOUNG RIDERS THREADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA 
*kicks polo into pit of 100000000 anal probes*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

the trim looks good six trey. did you always have white on your spokes? or are those new rims?


----------



## 919ryder

yo caddy kid, do u ever hop the caddy??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 15 2008, 02:03 AM~11349812
> *THIS IS MADNESS.... :0
> 
> NO THIS IS THE YOUNG RIDERS THREADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *kicks polo into pit of 100000000 anal probes*
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


THIS IS MADNESS LEONITESS!!!!!!!

NO THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 AM~11351397
> *the trim looks good six trey. did you always have white on your spokes? or are those new rims?
> *


thanks...ya they've always been white...i need to clean the nipples on them and the hub they look kinda dirty
u ready for the yakima show? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 15 2008, 01:03 AM~11349812
> *THIS IS MADNESS.... :0
> 
> NO THIS IS THE YOUNG RIDERS THREADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *kicks polo into pit of 100000000 anal probes*
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 919ryder

:loco:


----------



## six trey impala

mike looks like that hunch back fucker from 300








"MOTHER!!! FATHER!!! YOU LYERS!!! YOU SAID I HAD A BIG DICK!!! BUT EVERYONE TELLS ME ITS SMALL!!!! (throws shield and spear)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11352704
> *mike looks like that hunch back fucker from 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MOTHER!!! FATHER!!! YOU LYERS!!! YOU SAID I HAD A BIG DICK!!! BUT EVERYONE TELLS ME ITS SMALL!!!! (throws shield and spear)
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 03:07 PM~11352704
> *mike looks like that hunch back fucker from 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MOTHER!!! FATHER!!! YOU LYERS!!! YOU SAID I HAD A BIG DICK!!! BUT EVERYONE TELLS ME ITS SMALL!!!! (throws shield and spear)
> *


he's got his nose and his eyes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

NOT LOWRIDERS BUT I GUESS IM DOIN GOOD.


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice are they yours :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2008, 01:22 PM~11352827
> *NOT LOWRIDERS BUT I GUESS IM DOIN GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn baller!! :biggrin: that escalade looke badass!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 11:13 PM~11299074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING DASH READY FOR PAINT...WINDSHIELD SHOULD BE COMMIN OUT SOON SO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO THE DASH. EVERY SINGLE BOLT WILL BE REMOVED FOR REFINISHING. ALL KNOBS AND DASH TRIM WILL BE REPLACED WITH NEW REPRODUCTION ONES UNLESS NOT REPRODUCED IN THAT CASE WILL GO TO THE PLATER... BULLSHIT ASS RADIO WAS ALSO REMOVED IN ORDER TO ADD THE CORRECT 63 RADIO (PICS WILL BE COMMIN OF ME SMASHING THAT BULLSHIT RADIO THAT WAS INSTALLED :angry: )
> *


I didnt put that thing in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11356014
> *I didnt put that thing in there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :cheesy: 

I'm still going to make a youtube video of me smashing it!!! jk :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11351768
> *yo caddy kid, do u ever hop the caddy??
> *


not yet. its not ready to hop. the only thing that is reinforced is the rear end. i want to reinforce the arch and arms before i start hopping. i want to get it done before i start upgrading. but i plan on hopping it next year. i want to be on the next "StreetStars" DVD with it on the bumpa'!



> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 12:47 PM~11352549
> *thanks...ya they've always been white...i need to clean the nipples on them and the hub they look kinda dirty
> u ready for the yakima show? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im getting ready for the show :uh: . the driveline keeps collapsing and falling out of the tranny. so im working on getting it to stay in. i plan on having it done for the cruz, but if not, then i'll trailer it for the show. :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356923
> *not yet. its not ready to hop. the only thing that is reinforced is the rear end. i want to reinforce the arch and arms before i start hopping. i want to get it done before i start upgrading. but i plan on hopping it next year. i want to be on the next "StreetStars" DVD  with it on the bumpa'!
> im getting ready for the show :uh: . the driveline keeps collapsing and falling out of the tranny. so im working on getting it to stay in. i plan on having it done for the cruz, but if not, then i'll trailer it for the show. :uh:
> *


ur driveline comes out when u lock it up? u probably need a slip yoke drive...


----------



## ElMonte74'

I may be getting the monte juiced soon thats if i get this job :0 going 2 pump 4 batts for now since its my daily then i can start reinforceing it


----------



## 919ryder

nice....who here knows about pump heads? i know how the whole hydraulic setup works but i'm not familiar with pump heads what do the different #'s mean i.e. #9, #13, etc...?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 16 2008, 01:19 AM~11357467
> *nice....who here knows about pump heads? i know how the whole hydraulic setup works but i'm not familiar with pump heads what do the different #'s mean i.e. #9, #13, etc...?
> *


 :biggrin: umm if polo mikey, juan, or erne don't know ask Stevie D he would know or ask in the hydro forum


----------



## 919ryder

i knew u would say that :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11357485
> *:biggrin: umm if polo mikey, juan, or erne don't know ask Stevie D he would know or ask in the hydro forum
> *


I ain't gonna lie, I'm not to educated on hydros bro. I'd much rather first learn more about ANYTHING before I decide to go with it or not. Based on what I know And since my Monte is gonna be a car I drive often I'd much rather not go with bags or dros. Not because I don't like it but because I'd much rather do something like that to a weekend cruiser or something. My MC is gonna be pretty much a street car., laying low of course!! And riding smooth floating like a Cadillac on the roads. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 16 2008, 12:19 AM~11357467
> *nice....who here knows about pump heads? i know how the whole hydraulic setup works but i'm not familiar with pump heads what do the different #'s mean i.e. #9, #13, etc...?
> *


different size pump heads have different size gears...like say u wanna do some hopping or something u want a bigger gear that'll handle more volts and more torque but if u want something just to play around with u can also use smaller gears u just gotta match up the pump heads with ur block


----------



## 919ryder

i thought it was something like that...im in the process of thinking of the ultimate whammy pump setup. so far i have the tank, (2) 1" port blocks, #10 gforce 2 gears, chrome saco competition motors, 3/4" parker checks, 4 adels, and zig zag slowdowns. everything will be hardlined and powered by either 6 or 8 batts...with 8" cyl. up front and 12's in the back. and 4 1/2 tons up front and 2 tons in the back, also imma reinforce the lowers and get some 2" extensions for my upper a-arms. 4 switches (no need for anything more), fully wrapped frame, reinforced rear end. *does any one know if i'll need to extend my trailing arms w/ 12" strokes in the back??*

thats pretty much my final setup for my lincoln...like i said i don't wanna kill the bumper, just be able to tap it when i want to and then go to the show and lay it out  ... and who ever thinks a whammy pump can't hit bumper, i've seen it done :0



you guys think i'm crazy or retarded? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 16 2008, 01:28 AM~11357524
> *i knew u would say that :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: GET OUT OF MY HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11357071
> *ur driveline comes out when u lock it up? u probably need a slip yoke drive...
> *


thats my prob'. it is a slip yoke, and it collapses and slips out of the tranny. thers nothing to hold it from collapsing. i know how im gona fix it, i just got to do it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 16 2008, 06:28 AM~11357981
> *i thought it was something like that...im in the process of thinking of the ultimate whammy pump setup. so far i have the tank, (2) 1" port blocks, #10 gforce 2 gears, chrome saco competition motors, 3/4" parker checks, 4 adels, and zig zag slowdowns. everything will be hardlined and powered by either 6 or 8 batts...with 8" cyl. up front and 12's in the back. and 4 1/2 tons up front and 2 tons in the back, also imma reinforce the lowers and get some 2" extensions for my upper a-arms. 4 switches (no need for anything more), fully wrapped frame, reinforced rear end. does any one know if i'll need to extend my trailing arms w/ 12" strokes in the back??
> 
> thats pretty much my final setup for my lincoln...like i said i don't wanna kill the bumper, just be able to tap it when i want to and then go to the show and lay it out  ... and who ever thinks a whammy pump can't hit bumper, i've seen it done :0
> you guys think i'm crazy or retarded? :biggrin:
> *


i dont think u'd have to extend ur trailing arms cause the homie in the club has a monte with 12 inch cylinders in the back and he didnt extend them...
a whammy pump is just the same as having 2 seperate pumps not much different in performance it all just depends on if ur gonna do hard lines how big u do them cause if u do them small and nice ur not gonna get as much oil pressure to ur cylinders


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11352704
> *mike looks like that hunch back fucker from 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MOTHER!!! FATHER!!! YOU LYERS!!! YOU SAID I HAD A BIG DICK!!! BUT EVERYONE TELLS ME ITS SMALL!!!! (throws shield and spear)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that dont stop you polo, ya loose booty hole *** lololol
:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 16 2008, 01:15 AM~11357437
> *I may be getting the monte juiced soon thats if i get this job :0 going 2 pump 4 batts for now since its my daily then i can start reinforceing it
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

just got back from a show...got in trouble by the security there cause i we were 3 wheeling in the parking lot and hopping...(i was on the switch) it was cool we did liek 5 3 wheels one right after the other lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 16 2008, 01:56 PM~11359199
> *i dont think u'd have to extend ur trailing arms cause the homie in the club has a monte with 12 inch cylinders in the back and he didnt extend them...
> a whammy pump is just the same as having 2 seperate pumps not much different in performance it all just depends on if ur gonna do hard lines how big u do them cause if u do them small and nice ur not gonna get as much oil pressure to ur cylinders
> *


yeah, i know a lil about whammy setups, imma do the hardlines a little different than most people....trust me, it'll give me all the pressure i need and still look classy :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11361286
> *just got back from a show...got in trouble by the security there cause i we were 3 wheeling in the parking lot and hopping...(i was on the switch) it was cool we did liek 5 3 wheels one right after the other lol
> *


just got back from our meeting, i was on the switch w/ the sunday driver.........nah j/k but sunday driver was there :biggrin: and this new homie that wants to be in the club brought out a clean 6deuce SS and his fam was w/ him.....his 9 year old son got in the 62 and started cruising around the parking lot...fool couldn't even see over the steering wheel (he was wippin it w/ one hand and lookin in b/w the dash and the steering wheel to see) then lil homie put it in reverse and backed up perfectly in a parking spot (one hand over the seat and everything) :0 he's def. gonna be a rider...when homie started it up he turned on the headlights and reved it up twice.....when he parked it, he reved it up 3 times then turned off the headlights and cut the car off :0 ....thats a rider in the making fo yo ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Aug 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11361203-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 16 2008, 07:29 PM~11361286
> *just got back from a show...got in trouble by the security there cause i we were 3 wheeling in the parking lot and hopping...(i was on the switch) it was cool we did liek 5 3 wheels one right after the other lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he tell you :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Aug 16 2008, 08:21 PM~11361570
> *just got back from our meeting, i was on the switch w/ the sunday driver.........nah j/k but sunday driver was there :biggrin: and this new homie that wants to be in the club brought out a clean 6deuce SS and his fam was w/ him.....his 9 year old son got in the 62 and started cruising around the parking lot...fool couldn't even see over the steering wheel (he was wippin it w/ one hand and lookin in b/w the dash and the steering wheel to see) then lil homie put it in reverse and backed up perfectly in a parking spot (one hand over the seat and everything) :0 he's def. gonna be a rider...when homie started it up he turned on the headlights and reved it up twice.....when he parked it, he reved it up 3 times then turned off the headlights and cut the car off :0 ....thats a rider in the making fo yo ass
> *


 :0 Damn really


----------



## 919ryder

no lie homie....gods honest truth


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 16 2008, 07:47 PM~11361663
> *:biggrin:
> What did he tell you :0
> *


the lady said that each stripe we leave was a $100 fine i dont know why she told us that i think she thought we were burning out but it did a bigass 3 wheel
we'd 3 wheel one side then i'd lock up tha corner got it straight then dumped the other corner 3 wheeled the other side then locked it up again and dumped the other side and we were going in circles :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

MY FUCKEN CAR BROKE THE STUDS BUT THIS TIME IN THE FRONT IT ONLY BROKE 2 BUT IM STILL PISSED WE WERE ON OUR WAY BACK HOME FROM THIS CRUISE THEY HAD HERE(was really fun got alot nice car from people and people were taking pics of my car too) AND ON OUR WAY BACK WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THE GAS STATION KIND OF CLOSE TO MY HOUSE THEN ALL OF THE SUDDEN POW!!!! MY FRONT LEFT WHEEL WAS SHAKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!! PULLED INTO THE GAS STATION HAD TO LEAVE THE CAR THERE WITH MY POPS AND I WALKED/RAN ALL THE WAY DOWN TO MY HOUSE GOT THE BIGASS FLOOR JACK LIFTED IT INTO THE TRUCK AND GOT MY LED HAMMER FOR THE KNOCKOFFS(I FORGOT IT) THEN GOT THE 3/4 SOCKET WITH THE BREAKER BAR DROVE THE TRUCK BACK TO WHERE THE CAR WAS JACKED THE CAR OFF TOOK THE WHEEL OFF AND SAW I WAS MISSING 2 STUDS SO I PULLED ONE OF THE LUGNUTS OFF ONE OF THE BROKEN STUDS(THEY WERE HANGING ON THE INSIDE OF MY WHEEL) AND PUT THAT ON A GOOD STUD THAT WAS MISSING THE LUGNUT AND DROVE THE CAR HOME!!! FUCKEN SUCKS!!!! TOMORROW THE CLUB WAS GONNA GET TOGETHER AND BBQ THEN GO ON A BIG CRUISE WITH ALL THE CARS AND NOW I DONT THINK I'LL BE ABLE TO!!!! :angry: :angry:   :guns: :guns: :burn: :around: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 03:13 AM~11363307
> *MY FUCKEN CAR BROKE THE STUDS BUT THIS TIME IN THE FRONT IT ONLY BROKE 2 BUT IM STILL PISSED WE WERE ON OUR WAY BACK HOME FROM THIS CRUISE THEY HAD HERE(was really fun got alot nice car from people and people were taking pics of my car too) AND ON OUR WAY BACK WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THE GAS STATION KIND OF CLOSE TO MY HOUSE THEN ALL OF THE SUDDEN POW!!!! MY FRONT LEFT WHEEL WAS SHAKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!! PULLED INTO THE GAS STATION HAD TO LEAVE THE CAR THERE WITH MY POPS AND I WALKED/RAN ALL THE WAY DOWN TO MY HOUSE GOT THE BIGASS FLOOR JACK LIFTED IT INTO THE TRUCK AND GOT MY LED HAMMER FOR THE KNOCKOFFS(I FORGOT IT) THEN GOT THE 3/4 SOCKET WITH THE BREAKER BAR DROVE THE TRUCK BACK TO WHERE THE CAR WAS JACKED THE CAR OFF TOOK THE WHEEL OFF AND SAW I WAS MISSING 2 STUDS SO I PULLED ONE OF THE LUGNUTS OFF ONE OF THE BROKEN STUDS(THEY WERE HANGING ON THE INSIDE OF MY WHEEL) AND PUT THAT ON A GOOD STUD THAT WAS MISSING THE LUGNUT AND DROVE THE CAR HOME!!! FUCKEN SUCKS!!!! TOMORROW THE CLUB WAS GONNA GET TOGETHER AND BBQ THEN GO ON A BIG CRUISE WITH ALL THE CARS AND NOW I DONT THINK I'LL BE ABLE TO!!!! :angry:  :angry:      :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


just give it to me,,, u'll feel better until u realize wat u did :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Aug 16 2008, 09:07 PM~11361781-->
> 
> 
> 
> no lie homie....gods honest truth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 02:08 AM~11363300
> *the lady said that each stripe we leave was a $100 fine i dont know why she told us that i think she thought we were burning out but it did a bigass 3 wheel
> we'd 3 wheel one side then i'd lock up tha corner got it straight then dumped the other corner 3 wheeled the other side then locked it up again and dumped the other side and we were going in circles :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 17 2008, 01:25 AM~11363334
> *just give it to me,,, u'll feel better until u realize wat u did :biggrin:
> *


ima try to replace the studs today so i can take it out cruising with all the guys in the club...
this car is cursed voodoo 63


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 02:13 AM~11363307
> *MY FUCKEN CAR BROKE THE STUDS BUT THIS TIME IN THE FRONT IT ONLY BROKE 2 BUT IM STILL PISSED WE WERE ON OUR WAY BACK HOME FROM THIS CRUISE THEY HAD HERE(was really fun got alot nice car from people and people were taking pics of my car too) AND ON OUR WAY BACK WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THE GAS STATION KIND OF CLOSE TO MY HOUSE THEN ALL OF THE SUDDEN POW!!!! MY FRONT LEFT WHEEL WAS SHAKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!! PULLED INTO THE GAS STATION HAD TO LEAVE THE CAR THERE WITH MY POPS AND I WALKED/RAN ALL THE WAY DOWN TO MY HOUSE GOT THE BIGASS FLOOR JACK LIFTED IT INTO THE TRUCK AND GOT MY LED HAMMER FOR THE KNOCKOFFS(I FORGOT IT) THEN GOT THE 3/4 SOCKET WITH THE BREAKER BAR DROVE THE TRUCK BACK TO WHERE THE CAR WAS JACKED THE CAR OFF TOOK THE WHEEL OFF AND SAW I WAS MISSING 2 STUDS SO I PULLED ONE OF THE LUGNUTS OFF ONE OF THE BROKEN STUDS(THEY WERE HANGING ON THE INSIDE OF MY WHEEL) AND PUT THAT ON A GOOD STUD THAT WAS MISSING THE LUGNUT AND DROVE THE CAR HOME!!! FUCKEN SUCKS!!!! TOMORROW THE CLUB WAS GONNA GET TOGETHER AND BBQ THEN GO ON A BIG CRUISE WITH ALL THE CARS AND NOW I DONT THINK I'LL BE ABLE TO!!!! :angry:  :angry:      :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


:rofl: damn that sucks polo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11364815
> *ima try to replace the studs today so i can take it out cruising with all the guys in the club...
> this car is cursed voodoo 63
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

cant wait till u guys get 13s and ur lug nuts rattle loose and ur wheel goes flying!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 01:50 PM~11364970
> *cant wait till u guys get 13s and ur lug nuts rattle loose and ur wheel goes flying!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 2 years ago after the cinco show was over....homie was about to pull Sunday driver up on the trailer...so when he turned around to pull up he 3 wheeled it...when he dropped it back down the wheel fell of and scraped up the bottom of the car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 17 2008, 12:49 PM~11365305
> *:0 2 years ago after the cinco show was over....homie was about to pull Sunday driver up on the trailer...so when he turned around to pull up he 3 wheeled it...when he dropped it back down the wheel fell of and scraped up the bottom of the car
> *


that sucks...luckily my wheels stayed on...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn polo your luck is about as bad as mine


----------



## Wicked

:happysad:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 17 2008, 05:50 PM~11366101
> *damn polo your luck is about as bad as mine
> *


wassup w/ the lac fool? hey u know of any good places to have a carwash in or close to durham? the club wants to have one :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC

[/QUOTE]


Alright ladies....finally got a lil work put in da lac.....it aint shiny n shit cuz its wet sanded...gon have the stripes under the clear...so it should be gettin cleared as we speak!!!!!!! 

Almost gettin there almost!!


----------



## 919ryder

looks good...who did the paint


----------



## six trey impala

>


Alright ladies....finally got a lil work put in da lac.....it aint shiny n shit cuz its wet sanded...gon have the stripes under the clear...so it should be gettin cleared as we speak!!!!!!! 

Almost gettin there almost!!
[/quote]
is that sic713?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 17 2008, 05:59 PM~11366473
> *wassup w/ the lac fool? hey u know of any good places to have a carwash in or close to durham? the club wants to have one :cheesy:
> *


shit im going to spend some time with it 2morrow, hopefully we can get it on a rack soon and change the oil. man i aint been in durham in a long ass time, yall live there not me lol


----------



## RAGALAC

Some family friend painted it...he got his own shop does really good work.......just took forever tho....and yea that's sic713izzle...had to letem put his crookedness signature on it!!!!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 17 2008, 09:39 PM~11367603
> *shit im going to spend some time with it 2morrow, hopefully we can get it on a rack soon and change the oil. man i aint been in durham in a long ass time, yall live there not me lol
> *


we got a place in Burlington


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:03 PM~11367815
> *Some family friend painted it...he got his own shop does really good work.......just took forever tho....and yea that's sic713izzle...had to letem put his crookedness signature on it!!!!!!
> *


talk about the color purple :biggrin: :biggrin: he's coo,funny motherfucker


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11367815
> *Some family friend painted it...he got his own shop does really good work.......just took forever tho....and yea that's sic713izzle...had to letem put his crookedness signature on it!!!!!!
> *


Think his motto is "if it aint crooked sic didnt do it."


:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 11:59 PM~11368956
> *talk about the color purple :biggrin:  :biggrin: he's coo,funny motherfucker
> *


waddup homie! yup seen that message about the autronic eye...lol not worth much but looks cool in dash :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11369063
> *waddup homie! yup seen that message about the autronic eye...lol not worth much but looks cool in dash :biggrin:
> *


haha what up erne...would look even cooler in mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11368956
> *talk about the color purple :biggrin:  :biggrin: he's coo,funny motherfucker
> *


Yea my ***** black as tar.....for the dark gray pinstripes I don't even think he used actual paint...he just rubbed his panky finger cross the car....and wam bam there was the line lol


----------



## CaddyKid253

its been a LONG time, but im brining it back.

Lesson for the day: "the best thing in life, is life it self."


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 18 2008, 12:33 PM~11371862
> *its been a LONG time, but im brining it back.
> 
> Lesson for the day: "the best thing in life, is life it self."
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2008, 09:00 AM~11371173
> *Yea my ***** black as tar.....for the dark gray pinstripes I don't even think he used actual paint...he just rubbed his panky finger cross the car....and wam bam there was the line lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

My Webpage


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11371862
> *its been a LONG time, but im brining it back.
> 
> Lesson for the day: "the best thing in life, is life it self."
> *


good job man i was thinkin about the lessons 2day myself

lesson learned: it's a car, it can be fixed...
2nd lesson learned: when you have a 21 year old car thats been sittin for a 1+ dont do anything stupid

i think i killed my car 2day.....tried to do 2 burnouts :0 ....im fuckin retarded lol
now the engine has a shitload of movement... opps  
ima keep the 307 its a good lil engine despite what anyone says im convinced its a good engine. if it blows i'll just rebuild it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11375913
> *good job man i was thinkin about the lessons 2day myself
> 
> lesson learned: it's a car, it can be fixed...
> 2nd lesson learned: when you have a 21 year old car thats been sittin for a 1+ dont do anything stupid
> 
> i think i killed my car 2day.....tried to do 2 burnouts :0 ....im fuckin retarded lol
> now the engine has a shitload of movement... opps
> ima keep the 307 its a good lil engine despite what anyone says im convinced its a good engine. if it blows i'll just rebuild it
> *


is it shaking alot or is it moving alot u might have broke ur motor mounts...or if its shaking alot u could have fouled ur plugs or a shit load of other things...is the car missing if u go to the back of the exhaust u can hear it missing it'll idle funny u can feel it in the car too..


----------



## 29775

even till now i still keep learning from my mistake... i just wanted to change my fuel pump to a performances one.. stupid me should have gotten all the right fittings... car's been sitting for almost a week now... damn


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 07:03 PM~11375941
> *is it shaking alot or is it moving alot u might have broke ur motor mounts...or if its shaking alot u could have fouled ur plugs or a shit load of other things...is the car missing if u go to the back of the exhaust u can hear it missing it'll idle funny u can feel it in the car too..
> *


its shaking and i think its started to knock,will make a vid...got a new sim card so i should have a vid wensday of my car cuz thats when im goin to the shop again


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 06:09 PM~11376011
> *its shaking and i think its started to knock,will make a vid...got a new sim card so i should have a vid wensday of my car cuz thats when im goin to the shop again
> *


ooo rod knocks suck thats expensive and a pain...i hate bottom end work :uh: 
next time ur gonna break it video tape it  :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 08:01 PM~11375913
> *good job man i was thinkin about the lessons 2day myself
> 
> lesson learned: it's a car, it can be fixed...
> 2nd lesson learned: when you have a 21 year old car thats been sittin for a 1+ dont do anything stupid
> 
> i think i killed my car 2day.....tried to do 2 burnouts :0 ....im fuckin retarded lol
> now the engine has a shitload of movement... opps
> ima keep the 307 its a good lil engine despite what anyone says im convinced its a good engine. if it blows i'll just rebuild it
> *


like polo said, could be your motor mounts or a shit load of other stuff, but i don't think ur motor mounts would break loose from burnouts?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 07:21 PM~11376123
> *ooo rod knocks suck thats expensive and a pain...i hate bottom end work :uh:
> next time ur gonna break it video tape it   :biggrin:
> *


lolololol

well like i said the burnouts didnt work, too heavy and not enough power so it was kinda just fighting againest the brakes....which is bad. i doubt it would be the engine mounts...the engine is gunna die lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 07:01 PM~11375913
> *good job man i was thinkin about the lessons 2day myself
> 
> lesson learned: it's a car, it can be fixed...
> 2nd lesson learned: when you have a 21 year old car thats been sittin for a 1+ dont do anything stupid
> 
> i think i killed my car 2day.....tried to do 2 burnouts :0 ....im fuckin retarded lol
> now the engine has a shitload of movement... opps
> ima keep the 307 its a good lil engine despite what anyone says im convinced its a good engine. if it blows i'll just rebuild it
> *


PENDEJO :uh: :biggrin: don't worry homie i think thats how my trannys front seal busted finally  . oh lesson of the day: If it's broke, fix it, but if its beyond repair trash it and find another one :uh: 

what i'm trying to say is I think i may have to replace my tranny


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 09:21 PM~11377401
> *PENDEJO :uh:  :biggrin: don't worry homie i think thats how my trannys front seal busted finally  .  oh lesson of the day: If it's broke, fix it, but if its beyond repair trash it and find another one :uh:
> 
> what i'm trying to say is I think i may have to replace my tranny
> *



el monte out of comission for awhile huh?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11377424
> *
> el monte out of comission for awhile huh?
> *


maybe unless I rebuild the original tranny but who knows


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 09:26 PM~11377447
> *maybe unless I rebuild the original tranny but who knows
> *


thats what i'd do, at least you know it will work lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo polo how the fuck do you read vins and casting numbers? got a website?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11376741
> *like polo said, could be your motor mounts or a shit load of other stuff, but i don't think ur motor mounts would break loose from burnouts?
> *


they could break if they were old or maybe they were already worn out and he finished them right there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 08:40 PM~11377626
> *yo polo how the fuck do you read vins and casting numbers? got a website?
> *


you have to decode them give me ur vin # and the casting numbers i'll decode them for u


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 08:21 PM~11377401
> *PENDEJO :uh:  :biggrin: don't worry homie i think thats how my trannys front seal busted finally  .  oh lesson of the day: If it's broke, fix it, but if its beyond repair trash it and find another one :uh:
> 
> what i'm trying to say is I think i may have to replace my tranny
> *


if its ur front seal that aint shit they're like 1-2 bucks the only thing is u gotta drop ur tranny out and pull the torque converter out and pull the old seal out and put the new one in but u gotta be really careful cause they're really delicate to put in cause if u bend them too much ur gonna find out when u put the tranny back in that u wasted ur time cause its gonna be leaking tranny fluid no need to get a new tranny over that...
whats ur car doing it might not even be ur seal...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 09:42 PM~11377654
> *you have to decode them give me ur vin # and the casting numbers i'll decode them for u
> *


yeah i know but i wanna learn 2 lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 08:46 PM~11377697
> *yeah i know but i wanna learn 2 lol
> *


i've never looked up caddys but like for my 63 and all other impalas i got a book...and for decoding the casting numbers on small block chevys i go to motortec.com


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

you think that would work for caddys?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11377686
> *if its ur front seal that aint shit they're like 1-2 bucks the only thing is u gotta drop ur tranny out and pull the torque converter out and pull the old seal out and put the new one in but u gotta be really careful cause they're really delicate to put in cause if u bend them too much ur gonna find out when u put the tranny back in that u wasted ur time cause its gonna be leaking tranny fluid no need to get a new tranny over that...
> whats ur car doing it might not even be ur seal...
> *


for one its the front seal cause its coming from the front of the tranny. and its not even shifting the car could be warmed up already and it'll shift after a coulpe of minuets, i'm thinking its the vacuum line and the filter :dunno: . this is what i'm thinking, where gonna borrow my cousins garage on the weekends(cause he doesn't work those days) and work on it and then we'll have enough tools, compressed air, and lifts to work on it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 18 2008, 08:56 PM~11377835
> *you think that would work for caddys?
> *


doubt it cause its for small block chevys
google cadillac vin decode and cadillac motor casting number decode


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11378378
> *for one its the front seal cause its coming from the front of the tranny.  and its not even shifting the car could be warmed up already and it'll shift after a coulpe of minuets, i'm thinking its the vacuum line and the filter :dunno: .  this is what i'm thinking, where gonna borrow my cousins garage on the weekends(cause he doesn't work those days) and work on it and then we'll have enough tools, compressed air, and lifts to work on it.
> *


it could be the filter is dirty like u said...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11378415
> *it could be the filter is dirty like u said...
> *


yeah, also thinking its the vacuum line cause we had problems with it when we pulled out from having the engine swap :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11378447
> *yeah, also thinking its the vacuum line cause we had problems with it when we pulled out from having the engine swap :0
> *


put a 2 speed powerglide in it they're almost bulletproof :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2008, 10:45 PM~11378543
> *put a 2 speed powerglide in it they're almost bulletproof  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 now that gives me an idea :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11378579
> *:0 now that gives me an idea :cheesy:
> *


dont do it :uh: :biggrin: they're cool in town but they suck ass on the freeway my car sounds like its gonna blow up on the freeway :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2008, 08:48 PM~11378579
> *:0 now that gives me an idea :cheesy:
> *


TH350.  

Powerglide's make a nice tranny for drag cars, of course with a bit of tuning. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 12:33 AM~11379756
> *TH350.
> 
> Powerglide's make a nice tranny for drag cars, of course with a bit of tuning.  :cheesy:
> *


i'd rather go with a 700r4 so you can have overdrive even a 200r4


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 02:10 AM~11379829
> *i'd rather go with a 700r4 so you can have overdrive even a 200r4
> *


got the 700r4 in the caddy

tryin to do some major research, shit if any of yall have any input id love to hear it


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 01:53 AM~11379889
> *got the 700r4 in the caddy
> 
> tryin to do some major research, shit if any of yall have any input id love to hear it
> *


Watcha need or wana know homie maybe I can help??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 01:33 AM~11379756
> *TH350.
> 
> Powerglide's make a nice tranny for drag cars, of course with a bit of tuning.  :cheesy:
> *


ahh good ol' TH350's :biggrin: the one that i want to replace it with is the one thats in my old suburban which was th350 w/overdrive


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 02:53 AM~11379889
> *got the 700r4 in the caddy
> 
> tryin to do some major research, shit if any of yall have any input id love to hear it
> *


The Hydramatic 700R4 was introduced in 1982 for use in Chevrolet/GMC vehicles.

In 1990 the 700R4 was renamed the 4L60.

1992 was the last year of wide spread useage of the 700R4 (4L60).

1993 Camaro, Corvette & Typhoon were equipped with the last production 700R4's, also the last design change of the 700R4 with an added checkball to the valve body.

In 1992 electronic controls were added and it became the 4L60-E. The 4L60E went into service in trucks, vans, and SUVs in 1992 and in RWD passenger cars in 1994.

In 2001 an updated version, the 4L65-E, was introduced. Five-pinion planetaries, along with a strength-improved output shaft, were improved to withstand the 300+ ft·lbf (over 400 N·m) of torque of the 6.0 Vortec engine.


[edit] 700R4 / 4L60 / 4L60E / 4L65E Technical Description
The 700R4 can be identified by the oilpan having a rectangular shape being longer front-to-rear than side-to-side and held to the transmission by 16 bolts, 3 bolts front, 3 bolts rear, 5 bolts left side, and 5 bolts right side.

The tailshaft housing is held onto the main case by 4 bolts (the bolt spacing is similar to the THM350), and uses a square-cut o-ring seal, and not a gasket. The typical width of this transmission where it bolts to the engine is 20 inches (510 mm) overall. From the engine/trans mating surface to the crossmember mount bolt is 22-1/2 inches (570 mm), and engine/trans surface to output shaft housing mating surface is 23-3/8 inches (594 mm) overall, with the tailshaft housing typically measuring 7-5/8 inches (194 mm).

Transmission fluid cooler lines on the 700R4 the bottom fitting on the right side of the transmission is the "out" line to the cooler and the top fitting is for the return line from the cooler. These fittings are 1/4-inch pipe thread, and CAN include an adapter from the factory for threaded steel lines in a SAE size. 4L60Es manufactured after 1995 use the modern-day snap-in connections as opposed to threaded SAE fittings.

The original version of the transmission had a 27 spline input shaft which was a common failure point. In 1984, 700R4s designed for use behind Chevrolet small block V8s received a 30 spline input shaft which used a different torque converter than its 2.8 V6 and 2.2 L4 powerplants. Between 1984 - 1987, internal components, from the ring gear to the oil pump housing, were updated, ending with the auxiliary valve body (for 700s manufactured after October 1986).

In 1995 the 4L60E received a PWM-controlled lockup converter.

Around 1996, a bolt-on bellhousing was phased in (along with a six-bolt tailhousing) when the transmission was bolted behind an inline four cylinder or the Vortec engine family.

The gearing for the 700 is:

First - 3.059 
Second - 1.625 
Third - 1.000 
Fourth - 0.696 
Reverse - 2.294 
(commonly rounded off to 3.06, 1.63, 1.00, 0.70, and 2.29).


[edit] 700R4 / 4L60 / 4L60E / 4L65E Applications[2][3]
1982– Chevrolet Blazer/GMC Jimmy 
1982–2004 Chevrolet Corvette 
1982–1996 Chevrolet Caprice 
1983–2002 Chevrolet Camaro/Pontiac Firebird 
1989–2003 Chevrolet Astro/GMC Safari 
1991 GMC Syclone 
1991–2003 Chevrolet S-10/GMC S-15/GMC Sonoma 
1991-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood/Cadillac Brougham/Cadillac Limo 
1992– Chevrolet TrailBlazer/GMC Envoy 
1992–1993 GMC Typhoon 
1992–2003 Chevrolet Suburban 
1993–2003 Chevrolet Van 
1994–1996 Chevrolet Impala 
1994–1996 Buick Roadmaster 
1995–2003 Chevrolet C/K 
1995–2003 Chevrolet Tahoe/GMC Yukon 
1999- Cadillac Escalade 
2001– Chevrolet Avalanche 
2004 Hummer H2 
2004- Buick Rainier 
2004- Chevrolet Colorado//GMC Canyon 
2006- Hummer H3 
2006- Holden VE Commodore 

Hope this helps


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11382465
> *The Hydramatic 700R4 was introduced in 1982 for use in Chevrolet/GMC vehicles.
> 
> In 1990 the 700R4 was renamed the 4L60.
> 
> 1992 was the last year of wide spread useage of the 700R4 (4L60).
> 
> 1993 Camaro, Corvette & Typhoon were equipped with the last production 700R4's, also the last design change of the 700R4 with an added checkball to the valve body.
> 
> In 1992 electronic controls were added and it became the 4L60-E. The 4L60E went into service in trucks, vans, and SUVs in 1992 and in RWD passenger cars in 1994.
> 
> In 2001 an updated version, the 4L65-E, was introduced. Five-pinion planetaries, along with a strength-improved output shaft, were improved to withstand the 300+ ft·lbf (over 400 N·m) of torque of the 6.0 Vortec engine.
> [edit] 700R4 / 4L60 / 4L60E / 4L65E Technical Description
> The 700R4 can be identified by the oilpan having a rectangular shape being longer front-to-rear than side-to-side and held to the transmission by 16 bolts, 3 bolts front, 3 bolts rear, 5 bolts left side, and 5 bolts right side.
> 
> The tailshaft housing is held onto the main case by 4 bolts (the bolt spacing is similar to the THM350), and uses a square-cut o-ring seal, and not a gasket. The typical width of this transmission where it bolts to the engine is 20 inches (510 mm) overall. From the engine/trans mating surface to the crossmember mount bolt is 22-1/2 inches (570 mm), and engine/trans surface to output shaft housing mating surface is 23-3/8 inches (594 mm) overall, with the tailshaft housing typically measuring 7-5/8 inches (194 mm).
> 
> Transmission fluid cooler lines on the 700R4 the bottom fitting on the right side of the transmission is the "out" line to the cooler and the top fitting is for the return line from the cooler. These fittings are 1/4-inch pipe thread, and CAN include an adapter from the factory for threaded steel lines in a SAE size. 4L60Es manufactured after 1995 use the modern-day snap-in connections as opposed to threaded SAE fittings.
> 
> The original version of the transmission had a 27 spline input shaft which was a common failure point. In 1984, 700R4s designed for use behind Chevrolet small block V8s received a 30 spline input shaft which used a different torque converter than its 2.8 V6 and 2.2 L4 powerplants. Between 1984 - 1987, internal components, from the ring gear to the oil pump housing, were updated, ending with the auxiliary valve body (for 700s manufactured after October 1986).
> 
> In 1995 the 4L60E received a PWM-controlled lockup converter.
> 
> Around 1996, a bolt-on bellhousing was phased in (along with a six-bolt tailhousing) when the transmission was bolted behind an inline four cylinder or the Vortec engine family.
> 
> The gearing for the 700 is:
> 
> First - 3.059
> Second - 1.625
> Third - 1.000
> Fourth - 0.696
> Reverse - 2.294
> (commonly rounded off to 3.06, 1.63, 1.00, 0.70, and 2.29).
> [edit] 700R4 / 4L60 / 4L60E / 4L65E Applications[2][3]
> 1982– Chevrolet Blazer/GMC Jimmy
> 1982–2004 Chevrolet Corvette
> 1982–1996 Chevrolet Caprice
> 1983–2002 Chevrolet Camaro/Pontiac Firebird
> 1989–2003 Chevrolet Astro/GMC Safari
> 1991 GMC Syclone
> 1991–2003 Chevrolet S-10/GMC S-15/GMC Sonoma
> 1991-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood/Cadillac Brougham/Cadillac Limo
> 1992– Chevrolet TrailBlazer/GMC Envoy
> 1992–1993 GMC Typhoon
> 1992–2003 Chevrolet Suburban
> 1993–2003 Chevrolet Van
> 1994–1996 Chevrolet Impala
> 1994–1996 Buick Roadmaster
> 1995–2003 Chevrolet C/K
> 1995–2003 Chevrolet Tahoe/GMC Yukon
> 1999- Cadillac Escalade
> 2001– Chevrolet Avalanche
> 2004 Hummer H2
> 2004- Buick Rainier
> 2004- Chevrolet Colorado//GMC Canyon
> 2006- Hummer H3
> 2006- Holden VE Commodore
> 
> Hope this helps
> *


you wikipedia nerd!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i bet half tha stuff u just put u dont understand :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

2day's lesson: “Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 19 2008, 12:17 PM~11382849
> *2day's lesson: “Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”
> *


u fix ur driveline?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 01:10 PM~11382775
> *you wikipedia nerd!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: i bet half tha stuff u just put u dont understand :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: So its always helpful and no one said i couldn't use it :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: well let me read it and then maybe i'll understand it :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 19 2008, 01:17 PM~11382849
> *2day's lesson: “Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 03:10 AM~11379829
> *i'd rather go with a 700r4 so you can have overdrive even a 200r4
> *


X2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:20 AM~11380233
> *Watcha need or wana know homie maybe I can help??
> *


i need to know if rebuilding the 307 i have in my car is worth it, or if a chevy 350 engine will fit up to the 700r4 an wire up to the car. alot of people have said it will fit but some have said it wont, i been looksin for pics of the 700r4 bell housing and the back of a 350 but no luck...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Mikey what year is your caddy and what model is it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 01:16 PM~11383454
> *i need to know if rebuilding the 307 i have in my car is worth it, or if a chevy 350 engine will fit up to the 700r4 an wire up to the car. alot of people have said it will fit but some have said it wont, i been looksin for pics of the 700r4 bell housing and the back of a 350 but no luck...
> *


it'll work u'll just need to get the right flywheel and torque converter my bro has his 383 stroker bolted up to a 700r4


----------



## six trey impala

i wouldnt mess with a olds motor i know alot of people taht try to find chrome shit for them and its hard to find them go with a sbc its easier to work on and u can find parts easy for them all sbc parts are interchangeable 
if u dont think ur tranny will bolt up to a 350 i'll trade u my tranny for urs and i'll bolt it up to my 350 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11383081
> *X2
> *


u still got the 2 speed powerglide in the vert? they suck on the freeways huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 01:16 PM~11383454
> *i need to know if rebuilding the 307 i have in my car is worth it, or if a chevy 350 engine will fit up to the 700r4 an wire up to the car. alot of people have said it will fit but some have said it wont, i been looksin for pics of the 700r4 bell housing and the back of a 350 but no luck...
> *


A chevy 350 n tranny would work would only have to switch motor mounts...as far as wiring u would have to carbarated wit it and make it work witch isn't more than 3 to 5 wires.......so all in all its better to go wit da sbc....plus its hard to find parts fo them 307s and they aren't as dependable as a sbc


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 02:41 PM~11384306
> *A chevy 350 n tranny would work would only have to switch motor mounts...as far as wiring u would have to carbarated wit it and make it work witch isn't more than 3 to 5 wires.......so all in all its better to go wit da sbc....plus its hard to find parts fo them 307s and they aren't as dependable as a sbc
> *


AINT THAT THA TRUTH!!!


----------



## Wicked

LIL has a thread with lots of good info of transmissions.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277910


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11384964
> *LIL has a thread with lots of good info of transmissions.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277910
> *


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 02:57 PM~11385046
> *
> *


I have a TH200. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 03:53 PM~11383876
> *u still got the 2 speed powerglide in the vert? they suck on the freeways huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess we can let the truth out...i dont even own any impalas, hell i dont even like em... i just wrote that on my signature to look cool and fit in on this website because i have nothing to do


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 03:59 PM~11385069
> *I have a TH200.  :0
> *


urs is the 200r4


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 04:00 PM~11385081
> *guess we can let the truth out...i dont even own any impalas, hell i dont even like em... i just wrote that on my signature to look cool and fit in on this website because i have nothing to do
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 06:06 PM~11385127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: na it has a 350


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 03:04 PM~11385120
> *urs is the 200r4
> *


I'm going by what this says and how many bolts my pan has, which is 11. :dunno:


















1 Aluminum Powerglide 14 bolts
2 TH200 Metric 11 bolts
3 TH350 13 bolts
4 TH400 13 bolts
5 TH200-4R 16 bolts
6 TH700-R4, 4L60, 4L60E 16 bolts
7 4L80E 17 bolts


----------



## six trey impala

i got a powerglide in mine but its not alluminum...i might put this th350 in it that we have laying here at the house but it needs all new seals and a new modulator...but i think its got a shift kit and low gears in it cause when i was in our caprice it would jerk ur neck when it would shift :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 04:08 PM~11385149
> *:biggrin:  na it has a 350
> *


luuuuuuuuckkkkky!!!


----------



## six trey impala

hey erne u know what the stock gears in the 63 impala rear end are?


----------



## 919ryder

bla, blah, blah.....just get a running 350 for cheap, tear it down, go through it, then chrome it out.....get the flywheel and torque conv. for the 700r4..........i'd rather do that 3 times than swap a lincoln motor once....(it also doesn't help that i'm trying to do somethin that hasn't ben done yet) :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 03:15 PM~11385207
> *luuuuuuuuckkkkky!!!
> *


I wish my car had cruise control.....


----------



## 919ryder

that post was for Mikey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 19 2008, 04:17 PM~11385239
> *bla, blah, blah.....just get a running 350 for cheap, tear it down, go through it, then chrome it out.....get the flywheel and torque conv. for the 700r4..........i'd rather do that 3 times than swap a lincoln motor once....(it also doesn't help that i'm trying to do somethin that hasn't ben done yet) :biggrin:
> *


just spill the beans ur probably trying to put a straight 6 in it BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 06:18 PM~11385253
> *just spill the beans ur probably trying to put a straight 6 in it BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!
> *


oh naw, i don't know if it's been done or not.....i just haven't seen one yet...im trynna put a 98 TC engine in a 94 TC....it's actually not hard, it's just trynna get some power on so i can get the air compressor runnin' :biggrin: 

my homie Jr put a 350 in his 98 TC that is the first and only one like it (so far)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 04:17 PM~11385241
> *I wish my car had cruise control.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u dont need cruise control to do that all u do is put it in gear DUH!!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 19 2008, 04:26 PM~11385356
> *oh naw, i don't know if it's been done or not.....i just haven't seen one yet...im trynna put a 98 TC engine in a 94 TC....it's actually not hard, it's just trynna get some power on so i can get the air compressor runnin'  :biggrin:
> 
> my homie Jr put a 350 in his 98 TC that is the first and only one like it (so far)
> *


what motor do u have in urs? that came stock


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 06:41 PM~11385526
> *what motor do u have in urs? that came stock
> *


mine came w/ a 4.6....the other motor is a 4.6 but it has a shitload of other parts that dont interchange w/ mine...so it's a matter of changing parts around to make it run right


----------



## six trey impala

do any of u girls work out?


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 12:24 PM~11382933
> *u fix ur driveline?
> *


almost done. i should have it back on the road by friday.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 07:42 PM~11386245
> *do any of u girls work out?
> *


im not a girl but i use to work out every other day...now its just when i get the chance to :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 19 2008, 05:47 PM~11386289
> *almost done. i should have it back on the road by friday.
> *


cool ima fix my car today too so i can have it back on the road for saturday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11386622
> *im not a girl but i use to work out every other day...now its just when i get the chance to :uh:
> *


what did u do?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 02:46 PM~11383803
> *Mikey what year is your caddy and what model is it
> *


1987 cadillac brougham 307 olds 5.0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 02:49 PM~11383838
> *it'll work u'll just need to get the right flywheel and torque converter my bro has his 383 stroker bolted up to a 700r4
> *


what did the 383 come out of and what did the 700r4 come out of?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 03:41 PM~11384306
> *A chevy 350 n tranny would work would only have to switch motor mounts...as far as wiring u would have to carbarated wit it and make it work witch isn't more than 3 to 5 wires.......so all in all its better to go wit da sbc....plus its hard to find parts fo them 307s and they aren't as dependable as a sbc
> *


the 307 is a good lil motor but not enough power. man are you positive on that? you sure a 350 with fit with the stock shit i have in my car? and how easy is it to change motor mounts?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11384964
> *LIL has a thread with lots of good info of transmissions.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277910
> *


saw that homie, thanks, thats how i learned what tranns my car had lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 19 2008, 05:17 PM~11385239
> *bla, blah, blah.....just get a running 350 for cheap, tear it down, go through it, then chrome it out.....get the flywheel and torque conv. for the 700r4..........i'd rather do that 3 times than swap a lincoln motor once....(it also doesn't help that i'm trying to do somethin that hasn't ben done yet) :biggrin:
> *


lol which flywheel and torque conv.

when my engine blows would it be a good idea to borrow a 350 and see if it fits lol


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Aug 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11388510-->
> 
> 
> 
> what did the 383 come out of and what did the 700r4 come out of?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.383stroker.com/
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11388605
> *saw that homie, thanks, thats how i learned what tranns my car had lol
> *


I saw your post right after I posted that. LOL :happysad:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 03:41 PM~11385520
> *u dont need cruise control to do that all u do is put it in gear DUH!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


So you've ghost ridden your impala? Sounds like you speak from experience :0 

Last time I did a similar thing I yelled out "Dooz open mayne" and my homie proceeded to open my doors, I flipped out. I thought my doors where gonna get smashed by a parked car. hno: 


Muthafuckas always b messin wit me :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 06:42 PM~11386245
> *do any of u girls work out?
> *


I used to but just forget to once in a while


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11388483
> *1987 cadillac brougham 307 olds 5.0
> *


Although the vehicle was identical to the 1986 model, the former Fleetwood Brougham - the last remaining rear-wheel drive Cadillac - was re-named in 1987 to "Brougham". The Fleetwood name went onto a new, smaller breed of front-drive Cadillac in 1985, and the confusion over the Fleetwood name being applied to two very different vehicles prompted the name change for '87. As it had been since the late Seventies, the optional "d'Elegance" package offered more even luxurious appointments, including tufted-button seating and rear-seat reading lamps.

The rear-wheel drive Cadillac Brougham, in addition to rival Lincoln's similar Town Car, was quite popular among coachbuilders who manufactured stretched limousines on the Brougham's architecture.

The Brougham received a new vertical-slat grille for 1989, which was actually a re-cast from the 1980 grille. A 1990 freshening (the first one since 1980), was necessitated by a re-bodied Town Car from rival Lincoln. For '90, Brougham received a new digital dash cluster inside, and composite headlamps, contemporary taillamps, flush bumper moldings, and an optional Chevrolet 350 V8.

Brougham used the super-long 121.5 in wheelbase D-body platform, and the 5.0 L Oldsmobile, 5.0 L Chevrolet and 5.7 L Chevrolet V8 engines.

The Fleetwood name returned to the RWD model with a major redesign for 1993, and Brougham again was an option package, as it had been in 1965. By its various names during these years, it was the largest standard Cadillac model.

Engines:

1986-1990 5.0 L (307 in³) L02 V8, 140 hp (104 kW) 
1991-1992 5.0 L (305 in³) Chevrolet FI V8, 170 hp (127 kW) 
1990-1992 5.7 L (350 in³) L05/LLO FI V8, 175 to 185 hp (131 to 138 kW) 
Transmissions:

4-speed automatic (Turbo Hydra-Matic 200R4) on carbureted 5.0L only 
4-speed automatic (Hydra-Matic 4L60) on fuel injected 5.0L and 5.7L engines

I say find a 350 and put that in it instead of a 305. just go to junk yards and ask


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 10:28 PM~11389148
> *So you've ghost ridden your impala? Sounds like you speak from experience :0
> 
> Last time I did a similar thing I yelled out "Dooz open mayne" and my homie proceeded to open my doors, I flipped out. I thought my doors where gonna get  smashed by a parked car.  hno:
> Muthafuckas always b messin wit me :angry:
> *


*DOOZ OPEN MAYNE!!!* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11389466
> *Although the vehicle was identical to the 1986 model, the former Fleetwood Brougham - the last remaining rear-wheel drive Cadillac - was re-named in 1987 to "Brougham". The Fleetwood name went onto a new, smaller breed of front-drive Cadillac in 1985, and the confusion over the Fleetwood name being applied to two very different vehicles prompted the name change for '87. As it had been since the late Seventies, the optional "d'Elegance" package offered more even luxurious appointments, including tufted-button seating and rear-seat reading lamps.
> 
> The rear-wheel drive Cadillac Brougham, in addition to rival Lincoln's similar Town Car, was quite popular among coachbuilders who manufactured stretched limousines on the Brougham's architecture.
> 
> The Brougham received a new vertical-slat grille for 1989, which was actually a re-cast from the 1980 grille. A 1990 freshening (the first one since 1980), was necessitated by a re-bodied Town Car from rival Lincoln. For '90, Brougham received a new digital dash cluster inside, and composite headlamps, contemporary taillamps, flush bumper moldings, and an optional Chevrolet 350 V8.
> 
> Brougham used the super-long 121.5 in wheelbase D-body platform, and the 5.0 L Oldsmobile, 5.0 L Chevrolet and 5.7 L Chevrolet V8 engines.
> 
> The Fleetwood name returned to the RWD model with a major redesign for 1993, and Brougham again was an option package, as it had been in 1965. By its various names during these years, it was the largest standard Cadillac model.
> 
> Engines:
> 
> 1986-1990 5.0 L (307 in³) L02 V8, 140 hp (104 kW)
> 1991-1992 5.0 L (305 in³) Chevrolet FI V8, 170 hp (127 kW)
> 1990-1992 5.7 L (350 in³) L05/LLO FI V8, 175 to 185 hp (131 to 138 kW)
> Transmissions:
> 
> 4-speed automatic (Turbo Hydra-Matic 200R4) on carbureted 5.0L only
> 4-speed automatic (Hydra-Matic 4L60) on fuel injected 5.0L and 5.7L engines
> 
> I say find a 350 and put that in it instead of a 305.  just go to junk yards and ask
> *


WTF
man i counted the bolts on my tranny, my car has a 700r4


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 11:19 PM~11389964
> *WTF
> man i counted the bolts on my tranny, my car has a 700r4
> *


HOW MANY BOLTS DID YOU COUNT

700R4 HAS 17
200R4 HAS 16


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 19 2008, 09:28 PM~11389148
> *So you've ghost ridden your impala? Sounds like you speak from experience :0
> 
> Last time I did a similar thing I yelled out "Dooz open mayne" and my homie proceeded to open my doors, I flipped out. I thought my doors where gonna get  smashed by a parked car.  hno:
> Muthafuckas always b messin wit me :angry:
> *


no but if u've ever pulled a car out of a driveway u dont really want to give it gas u just let it move on its own


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 08:48 PM~11388483
> *1987 cadillac brougham 307 olds 5.0
> *


305s are 5.0 and 350s are 5.7


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11388569
> *the 307 is a good lil motor but not enough power. man are you positive on that? you sure a 350 with fit with the stock shit i have in my car? and how easy is it to change motor mounts?
> *


alot of people do 350 swaps all u do is change the motor mounts it aint really hard


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11388510
> *what did the 383 come out of and what did the 700r4 come out of?
> *


cars dont come with 383 strokers u build them with a stroker kit they're 350s with stroker kits taht make them 383s and the 700r4 was out of a newer caprice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11389466
> *Although the vehicle was identical to the 1986 model, the former Fleetwood Brougham - the last remaining rear-wheel drive Cadillac - was re-named in 1987 to "Brougham". The Fleetwood name went onto a new, smaller breed of front-drive Cadillac in 1985, and the confusion over the Fleetwood name being applied to two very different vehicles prompted the name change for '87. As it had been since the late Seventies, the optional "d'Elegance" package offered more even luxurious appointments, including tufted-button seating and rear-seat reading lamps.
> 
> The rear-wheel drive Cadillac Brougham, in addition to rival Lincoln's similar Town Car, was quite popular among coachbuilders who manufactured stretched limousines on the Brougham's architecture.
> 
> The Brougham received a new vertical-slat grille for 1989, which was actually a re-cast from the 1980 grille. A 1990 freshening (the first one since 1980), was necessitated by a re-bodied Town Car from rival Lincoln. For '90, Brougham received a new digital dash cluster inside, and composite headlamps, contemporary taillamps, flush bumper moldings, and an optional Chevrolet 350 V8.
> 
> Brougham used the super-long 121.5 in wheelbase D-body platform, and the 5.0 L Oldsmobile, 5.0 L Chevrolet and 5.7 L Chevrolet V8 engines.
> 
> The Fleetwood name returned to the RWD model with a major redesign for 1993, and Brougham again was an option package, as it had been in 1965. By its various names during these years, it was the largest standard Cadillac model.
> 
> Engines:
> 
> 1986-1990 5.0 L (307 in³) L02 V8, 140 hp (104 kW)
> 1991-1992 5.0 L (305 in³) Chevrolet FI V8, 170 hp (127 kW)
> 1990-1992 5.7 L (350 in³) L05/LLO FI V8, 175 to 185 hp (131 to 138 kW)
> Transmissions:
> 
> 4-speed automatic (Turbo Hydra-Matic 200R4) on carbureted 5.0L only
> 4-speed automatic (Hydra-Matic 4L60) on fuel injected 5.0L and 5.7L engines
> 
> I say find a 350 and put that in it instead of a 305.  just go to junk yards and ask
> *


the 90s fleetwood broughams were rear wheel drives...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11389374
> *I used to but just forget to once in a while
> *


i've been working out these last couple years and im glad i did i used to be really chunky like in elementary and the beginning of middle school till i got into sports alot and started lifting weights im way bigger then i was before and all my arms and chest is all tighter im starting to get a gut now that im not in sports but in my upper body im tight up there :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wikipedia is pissin me off lol. im confused as fuck, first the pics wicked posted said the 700-r4 had 16 bolts....then more info wtf lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 10:47 PM~11390320
> *wikipedia is pissin me off lol. im confused as fuck, first the pics wicked posted said the 700-r4 had 16 bolts....then more info wtf lol
> *


sometimes wikipedia isnt accurate cause anyone can edit it its like a public dictionary that anyone can add on to
thats why i dont really like looking on there


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11390018
> *HOW MANY BOLTS DID YOU COUNT
> 
> 700R4 HAS 17
> 200R4 HAS 16
> *


hold up...now im confused. i cant remeber how many i counted but i really think its a 700r4. i dunno im confused lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im takin a look 2morrow, hopefully my car can get on the rack so i can change the oil shit, so i will look


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 10:50 PM~11390339
> *hold up...now im confused. i cant remeber how many i counted but i really think its a 700r4. i dunno im confused lol
> *


theres different kinds of 700r4s there the regular 700r4 that works with the TV cable to shift gears and theres the 700r4 4L60E that is ran by a computer


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 19 2008, 11:55 PM~11390384
> *theres different kinds of 700r4s there the regular 700r4 that works with the TV cable to shift gears and theres the 700r4 4L60E that is ran by a computer
> *


yeah i know that 4l60e's and 700r4 use the same casing, and that 4l60e's are electric


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 19 2008, 11:08 PM~11390481
> *yeah i know that 4l60e's and 700r4 use the same casing, and that 4l60e's are electric
> *


theres 700r4s that are 4l60es and then theres just the plane jane 700r4


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2008, 12:15 AM~11390532
> *theres 700r4s that are 4l60es and then theres just the plane jane 700r4
> *


didnt know that


----------



## 919ryder

i was too lazy to read all the posts but if u do the 350 swap, just change the motor mounts....and if u really have to, just get someone to fab some up, as long as they bolt up is all that really matters. they're only there to keep the engine from lifting up when u give it gas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 20 2008, 12:30 AM~11390626
> *i was too lazy to read all the posts but if u do the 350 swap, just change the motor mounts....and if u really have to, just get someone to fab some up, as long as they bolt up is all that really matters. they're only there to keep the engine from lifting up when u give it gas
> *


hmmm...


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 20 2008, 01:40 AM~11390893
> *
> *


whta you doin up so late fool lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 12:59 AM~11390951
> *whta you doin up so late fool lol
> *


spanking his monkey


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2008, 03:14 AM~11390976
> *spanking his monkey
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 20 2008, 01:19 AM~11390982
> *  :cheesy:
> *


cochino


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2008, 03:26 AM~11390989
> *cochino
> *


:no:


----------



## CaddyKid253

lesson: The first step to getting the things you want out of life is to, Decide what you want.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

la, la la, la

nevermind me i'm just creepin through


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

well fellas ive had one hell of a day...i know some of you fucks will be too lazy to read this lol

went to the shop, got dropped off by my mom and her bf. i got me keys and went back to the car and pulled my mom back to the caddy so i could show her it running and starting. then i was like bye closing the door and she was like wtf lol. tellin me to be careful and stuff blah blah blah then they watched me drive off turned the corner then turned left then passed them on another street. and right after i passed, and alil bit in the middle of the fuckin road the caddy straight up stalls.it just started acting funny and then cut off, so im just coasting i had power but the fucker just wouldnt start but then my *oil pressure light came on*w so i was like FUCK!!!!!, and luckly i wasnt too far from the shop so i rolled as far as i could which i ended up in the middle of the street right next to where i park lol. still would not start so i went into the back door of the shop and got the shop owners son(my boy gizmo) to help me push. so we pushed it into the grass as far as we could. then he tried to start it, nothing. pump the pedal, nothing. so we were like its outta gas... so we took his mustang up to the gas station and pump 5 gallons into a red can. got back and gizmos went back to the front and i lifted my lisense plate thing down so i could put some gas into it. well the spout was too short so i slipped some gas, :angry: thats like 1000000 bucks out the window. but then gizmo came back with a hose so i was like hell yeah. so we filled it up, tried to start it. nope nothing. we said fuck it and wait until bob(gizmos dad/shop owner) is done. we went and told bob about it, and i was like i need a new engine but he was like its probably something else. so i waited chilled alil bit, i was fuckin pissed i was like damn the engine is goin out. i mean i might get a 350 rocket, but it dont matter what your gunna do you are gunna hate shit going out on your car lol. but anyway, so after while bob went out and i brought my keys and he starts pokin around. then he plays with the distributer and the fuckin cap is knocked off, and the button aint even attached plus its got water all over it. so he attaches it back after wiping the water of and fixes the cap back on. then the fuckin car starts right back up. one of the past owners must have fucked with it cuz only time i touched that thing was to put the new spark plug wires on. but it was crazy that it still ran with the fuckin distributer like that lol. then bob adjusted the carb and now it fuckin purrs. then changed the oil, took it for a late cruise then came home. the end lol

heres my new youtube account where i will make all my vids, got 2 up there now
http://www.youtube.com/user/NCCadillacBrougham87


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11398712
> *well fellas ive had one hell of a day...i know some of you fucks will be too lazy to read this lol
> 
> went to the shop, got dropped off by my mom and her bf. i got me keys and went back to the car and pulled my mom back to the caddy so i could show her it running and starting. then i was like bye closing the door and she was like wtf lol.  tellin me to be careful and stuff blah blah blah then they watched me drive off turned the corner then turned left then passed them on another street. and right after i passed, and alil bit in the middle of the fuckin road the caddy straight up stalls.it just started acting funny and then cut off, so im just coasting i had power but the fucker just wouldnt start but then my oil pressure light came onw so i was like FUCK!!!!!, and luckly i wasnt too far from the shop so i rolled as far as i could which i ended up in the middle of the street right next to where i park lol. still would not start so i went into the back door of the shop and got the shop owners son(my boy gizmo) to help me push. so we pushed it into the grass as far as we could. then he tried to start it, nothing. pump the pedal, nothing. so we were like its outta gas... so we took his mustang up to the gas station and pump 5 gallons into a red can. got back and gizmos went back to the front and i lifted my lisense plate thing down so i could put some gas into it. well the spout was too short so i slipped some gas, :angry: thats like 1000000 bucks out the window. but then gizmo came back with a hose so i was like hell yeah. so we filled it up, tried to start it. nope nothing. we said fuck it and wait until bob(gizmos dad/shop owner) is done. we went and told bob about it, and i was like i need a new engine but he was like its probably something else. so i waited chilled alil bit, i was fuckin pissed i was like damn the engine is goin out. i mean i might get a 350 rocket, but it dont matter what your gunna do you are gunna hate shit going out on your car lol. but anyway, so after while bob went out and i brought my keys and he starts pokin around. then he plays with the distributer and the fuckin cap is knocked off, and the button aint even attached plus its got water all over it. so he attaches it back after wiping the water of and fixes the cap back on. then the fuckin car starts right back up. one of the past owners must have fucked with it cuz only time i touched that thing was to put the new spark plug wires on. but it was crazy that it still ran with the fuckin distributer like that lol. then bob adjusted the carb and now it fuckin purrs. then changed the oil, took it for a late cruise then came home. the end lol
> 
> heres my new youtube account where i will make all my vids, got 2 up there now
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NCCadillacBrougham87
> *


Sounds good mikey :biggrin: you like i did after the engine swap in the monte :biggrin: bitch was at the shop for a year and when i first started it I was all excited :biggrin: and subscribed and added you as friend


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:06 PM~11399089
> *Sounds good mikey :biggrin: you like i did after the engine swap in the monte :biggrin:  bitch was at the shop for a year and when i first started it I was all excited :biggrin:  and subscribed and added you as friend
> *


shit thanks man, nothing can describe the feeling :biggrin:

done and done homie i subscribed 2 you lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

and it sounds good homie :biggrin: . Sounds like it has glasspacks on it :0 :cheesy: you dumbass no license, tags, or insurance :uh: j/k i did the same thing before


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11399116
> *shit thanks man, nothing can describe the feeling :biggrin:
> 
> done and done homie i subscribed 2 you lol
> *


lol I know huh :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11399130
> *and it sounds good homie :biggrin: .  Sounds like it has glasspacks on it :0  :cheesy:
> *


hehehe i appericate that man, naw its got the stock muffler.....i dunno why it sounds that good....the tail pipe aint attached to the kat..lol and the kat is held up by a coat hanger....(not my fault lol)


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11399130
> *and it sounds good homie :biggrin: .  Sounds like it has glasspacks on it :0  :cheesy: you dumbass no license, tags, or insurance :uh: j/k i did the same thing before
> *


lol fun aint it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Aug 20 2008, 11:13 PM~11399152-->
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe i appericate that man, naw its got the stock muffler.....i dunno why it sounds that good....the tail pipe aint attached to the kat..lol and the kat is held up by a coat hanger....(not my fault lol)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:14 PM~11399172
> *lol fun aint it
> *


I know i did it in my dads AMC Javelin SST :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 PM~11399201
> *:0 lol
> 
> I know i did it in my dads AMC Javelin SST :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11399228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: later when i got my permit I was cruising it around town and the light turned yellow and i thought i could make it but i couldn't and slammed on the brake left 2 tire marks and hauled ass home :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11399270
> *:biggrin: later when i got my permit I was cruising it around town and the light turned yellow and i thought i could make it but i couldn't and slammed on the brake left 2 tire marks and hauled ass home :biggrin:
> *


lol fuck yeah :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:23 PM~11399283
> *lol fuck yeah :biggrin:
> *


and that bitch can burn some rubber but its not a posi and it has a 302 with a 2 speed auto. Oh and I get my actual license in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:25 PM~11399304
> *and that bitch can burn some rubber but its not a posi and it has a 302 with a 2 speed auto.  Oh and I get my actual license in 2 weeks :biggrin:
> *


o hell yeah thats some good shit right there


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:25 PM~11399311
> *o hell yeah thats some good shit right there
> *


:biggrin: but that 302 is getting replaced with something bigger and more powerful :0

Dustin we see you homie don't be shy mija :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11399345
> *:biggrin: but that 302 is getting replaced with something bigger and more powerful :0
> 
> Dustin we see you homie don't be shy mija :biggrin:
> *


whats goin in it???

yeah dustin you bitch come out and play lolololol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:31 PM~11399378
> *whats goin in it???
> 
> yeah dustin you bitch come out and play lolololol
> *


thinking of a 383 with a 3 speed manual with a posi rearend gonna be a street rod type car :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

all of us sound alike up in here...we all got the same stories....about 2 maybe 3 mos. ago i had just replaced the fuel filter and fuel pump on my s10. got it all washed and waxed and shiney....took it out for a cruise.... well it started stalling about 6 miles away from the house so i flipped around and on the way back to the house (like 1 and a half miles away) the mofo straight cuts off...so i'm coastin at about 50mph trynna get back to the house...so i start goin down a hill and through it up in neutral and it cranks up.....so i throw it back in drive squeelin tires like a sumbitch, take off at about 65-70mph, ran a red light, got sideways makin' a right on to my street.....then had to go up a hill so i gunned it as soon as i got level it cut off again but i was able to coast it back into the driveway :biggrin:

come to find out there was a lil trash in the gas so we drained it and filled it back up....runnin good ever since :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

oh i see how it is....wait till a mofo is writing his life story, then talk shit while he can't do nothin......

fuck i start back school on monday


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11399405
> *oh i see how it is....wait till a mofo is writing his life story, then talk shit while he can't do nothin......
> 
> fuck i start back school on monday
> *


ahahahhahahahahha damn man we do all sound alike....

i start on tuesday


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## ElMonte74'

lol :biggrin: I remember it was before we stored the monte, we had lost the gas cap and we had to use a rag to cover the the pipe and well the rag fell into the tank had to drain the bitch :uh: . oh and when we pulled it out it had a half tank of 7-8 year old gas and i still drove the bitch :biggrin: ran brand fucking new with 19 K on the original engine :cheesy: then when it hit 21 it crapped out the engine seized up only thing working on it was the starter which would grind away


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11399453
> *lol  :biggrin: I remember it was before we stored the monte, we had lost the gas cap and we had to use a rag to cover the the pipe and well the rag fell into the tank  had to drain the bitch :uh: .  oh and when we pulled it out it had a half tank of 7-8 year old gas and i still drove the bitch :biggrin: ran brand fucking new with 19 K on the original engine :cheesy: then when it hit 21 it crapped out the engine seized up only thing working on it was the starter which would grind away
> *


ouchhhhh


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11399405
> *oh i see how it is....wait till a mofo is writing his life story, then talk shit while he can't do nothin......
> 
> fuck i start back school on monday
> *


school started up over here

*AND*
.............................................................................................
...............................................................................................
................................................................................................
...*I*...................................................................................
..................................................................................................
.....*N*..................................................................................
........*E*................................................................................
...........*V*..............................................................................
...............*E*...........................................................................
..................*R*.........................................................................
........................................................................................................
......................*H*.......................................................................
.........................*A*.....................................................................
............................*V*...................................................................
.............................*E*....................................................................
.........................................................................................................
...................................*T*.............................................................
....................................*O*............................................................
..............................................................................................................
.......................................*G*...........................................................
..........................................*O*.........................................................
................................................................................................................
..............................................*B*.......................................................
.................................................*A*.....................................................
....................................................*C*..................................................
.......................................................*K*................................................
....................................................................................................................
...........................................................*B*.............................................
..............................................................*I*...........................................
................................................................*T*.........................................
...................................................................*C*......................................
......................................................................*H*....................................
.........................................................................*E*..................................
............................................................................*S*................. ............
...................................... :biggrin: ...................................................................


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:40 PM~11399472
> *ouchhhhh
> *


 :biggrin: BUT ITS COOL NOW


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11399628
> *school started up over here
> 
> AND
> .............................................................................................
> ...............................................................................................
> ................................................................................................
> ...I...................................................................................
> ..................................................................................................
> .....N..................................................................................
> ........E................................................................................
> ...........V..............................................................................
> ...............E...........................................................................
> ..................R.........................................................................
> ........................................................................................................
> ......................H.......................................................................
> .........................A.....................................................................
> ............................V...................................................................
> .............................E....................................................................
> .........................................................................................................
> ...................................T.............................................................
> ....................................O............................................................
> ..............................................................................................................
> .......................................G...........................................................
> ..........................................O.........................................................
> ................................................................................................................
> ..............................................B.......................................................
> .................................................A.....................................................
> ....................................................C..................................................
> .......................................................K................................................
> ....................................................................................................................
> ...........................................................B.............................................
> ..............................................................I...........................................
> ................................................................T.........................................
> ...................................................................C......................................
> ......................................................................H....................................
> .........................................................................E..................................
> ............................................................................S.................  ............
> ...................................... :biggrin: ...................................................................
> *


FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11399650
> *FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

im a Jr this year....damn i hope these 2 years go by quick as hell :biggrin: if my homie Rocky don't teach me, imma go to school for paint and body work


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11399678
> *im a Jr this year....damn i hope these 2 years go by quick as hell :biggrin: if my homie Rocky don't teach me, imma go to school for paint and body work
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

:angry: so u graduated already?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11399678
> *im a Jr this year....damn i hope these 2 years go by quick as hell :biggrin: if my homie Rocky don't teach me, imma go to school for paint and body work
> *


fuck yeah


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 12:07 AM~11399704
> *:angry: so u graduated already?
> *


:yes: I JUST NEED TO GO BY THE SCHOOL SO I CAN PICK UP MY DIPLOMA CAUSE I DIDN'T GO TO THE GRADUATION


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2008, 01:11 AM~11399735
> *:yes: I JUST NEED TO GO BY THE SCHOOL SO I CAN PICK UP MY DIPLOMA CAUSE I DIDN'T GO TO THE GRADUATION
> *


i feel ya....shit, i don't know if imma go to my graduation either....i would like to, but at the same it's like it's finally over, fuck it just gimme my piece of paper so i can put it on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 12:23 AM~11399811
> *i feel ya....shit, i don't know if imma go to my graduation either....i would like to, but at the same it's like it's finally over, fuck it just gimme my piece of paper so i can put it on the wall :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah, i say fuck the prom!!! i'll pass by the shit in the caddy and be like FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 01:49 AM~11399979
> *fuck yeah, i say fuck the prom!!! i'll pass by the shit in the caddy and be like FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU
> *


hell yeah fuck a prom, fuck a graduation....shit who needs a prom when u can be gettin head and drive the lowride at the same time......fuckerzzzzzz


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 01:03 AM~11400063
> *hell yeah fuck a prom, fuck a graduation....shit who needs a prom when u can be gettin head and drive the lowride at the same time......fuckerzzzzzz
> *


gettin head and 3'ing the lowride with your middle finger out the window :0 hehehheheheheheh


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dude....

350olds rocket


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 09:32 PM~11398712
> *well fellas ive had one hell of a day...i know some of you fucks will be too lazy to read this lol
> 
> went to the shop, got dropped off by my mom and her bf. i got me keys and went back to the car and pulled my mom back to the caddy so i could show her it running and starting. then i was like bye closing the door and she was like wtf lol.  tellin me to be careful and stuff blah blah blah then they watched me drive off turned the corner then turned left then passed them on another street. and right after i passed, and alil bit in the middle of the fuckin road the caddy straight up stalls.it just started acting funny and then cut off, so im just coasting i had power but the fucker just wouldnt start but then my oil pressure light came onw so i was like FUCK!!!!!, and luckly i wasnt too far from the shop so i rolled as far as i could which i ended up in the middle of the street right next to where i park lol. still would not start so i went into the back door of the shop and got the shop owners son(my boy gizmo) to help me push. so we pushed it into the grass as far as we could. then he tried to start it, nothing. pump the pedal, nothing. so we were like its outta gas... so we took his mustang up to the gas station and pump 5 gallons into a red can. got back and gizmos went back to the front and i lifted my lisense plate thing down so i could put some gas into it. well the spout was too short so i slipped some gas, :angry: thats like 1000000 bucks out the window. but then gizmo came back with a hose so i was like hell yeah. so we filled it up, tried to start it. nope nothing. we said fuck it and wait until bob(gizmos dad/shop owner) is done. we went and told bob about it, and i was like i need a new engine but he was like its probably something else. so i waited chilled alil bit, i was fuckin pissed i was like damn the engine is goin out. i mean i might get a 350 rocket, but it dont matter what your gunna do you are gunna hate shit going out on your car lol. but anyway, so after while bob went out and i brought my keys and he starts pokin around. then he plays with the distributer and the fuckin cap is knocked off, and the button aint even attached plus its got water all over it. so he attaches it back after wiping the water of and fixes the cap back on. then the fuckin car starts right back up. one of the past owners must have fucked with it cuz only time i touched that thing was to put the new spark plug wires on. but it was crazy that it still ran with the fuckin distributer like that lol. then bob adjusted the carb and now it fuckin purrs. then changed the oil, took it for a late cruise then came home. the end lol
> 
> heres my new youtube account where i will make all my vids, got 2 up there now
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NCCadillacBrougham87
> *


when the car dies ur oil pressure light comes on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 20 2008, 11:49 PM~11399979
> *fuck yeah, i say fuck the prom!!! i'll pass by the shit in the caddy and be like FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU
> *


shit im gonna be going to prom this year ima bust out the 63 with a sign in sheet for the ladies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

just got home couple minutes ago...i've been doing body work on my uncles 66 impala and IM going to shoot the car tomorrow cant wait...i still gotta get my car ready for saturday i put all my studs in but i still need to put my hub back on and im touching up all the undercarriage doing it black underneath and i did my hubs and shocks white it looks pretty good...i still need to put my stereo in and torque down all my bolts to the tranny and headers make sure everything is nice and tight then check my oil and put anti freeze and tranny fluid in my car i dont wanna break down on the cruise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2008, 04:18 AM~11400572
> *just got home couple minutes ago...i've been doing body work on my uncles 66 impala and IM going to shoot the car tomorrow cant wait...i still gotta get my car ready for saturday i put all my studs in but i still need to put my hub back on and im touching up all the undercarriage doing it black underneath and i did my hubs and shocks white it looks pretty good...i still need to put my stereo in and torque down all my bolts to the tranny and headers make sure everything is nice and tight then check my oil and put anti freeze and tranny fluid in my car i dont wanna break down on the cruise :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 02:40 AM~11400463
> *dude....
> 
> 350olds rocket
> *


 :0 damn that sounds good


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 01:40 AM~11400463
> *dude....
> 
> 350olds rocket
> *


u can hear that thing is cammed out...i wonder what my car would sound like with straight headers :biggrin: :biggrin: 

on another note my fucken car is already giving me a hard time stupid shit always does this every year around the same time last year it was the motor now the fucken tranny is starting to leak tranny fluid then my power steering pump was rubbing up against my belts but i fixed that already im not sure if the tranny fluid was dripping from my dip stick onto my tranny lines cause the dip stick is loose but i hit it in with a mallet so it dont come out...i think the o-ring on it is bad i thought it was my tranny lines but i checked them and one was kinda loose but not loose enough to drip...i hope this bitch stops leaking now that i've hit the dip stick in more...gotta paint up the undercarriage and finish polishing all my trim saturday ima wax the car again and vacume it out and do the windows so it looks nice on 1st street...we'll see how many 63s are out this year last year there were 5 theres one that looks just like mine with the skirts and everything its white too but it dont have the front or back bumperguards sad eyes headlight visors
or 13s its on SS hubcaps but its really nice its a A/C car...then the other day when we went cruising there was a older lady   driving a white one too but that one looked like a Z11-409 car it had the wheels and everything but im not sure might be a clone...cant wait till saturday...   hopefully my shit will be ready so i can cruise with the club a couple cars from the other out of town chapters are coming


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11406482
> *u can hear that thing is cammed out...i wonder what my car would sound like with straight headers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> on another note my fucken car is already giving me a hard time stupid shit always does this every year around the same time last year it was the motor now the fucken tranny is starting to leak tranny fluid then my power steering pump was rubbing up against my belts but i fixed that already im not sure if the tranny fluid was dripping from my dip stick onto my tranny lines cause the dip stick is loose but i hit it in with a mallet so it dont come out...i think the o-ring on it is bad i thought it was my tranny lines but i checked them and one was kinda loose but not loose enough to drip...i hope this bitch stops leaking now that i've hit the dip stick in more...gotta paint up the undercarriage and finish polishing all my trim saturday ima wax the car again and vacume it out and do the windows so it looks nice on 1st street...we'll see how many 63s are out this year last year there were 5 theres one that looks just like mine with the skirts and everything its white too but it dont have the front or back bumperguards sad eyes headlight visors
> or 13s its on SS hubcaps but its really nice its a A/C car...then the other day when we went cruising there was a older lady     driving a white one too but that one looked like a Z11-409 car it had the wheels and everything but im not sure might be a clone...cant wait till saturday...    hopefully my shit will be ready so i can cruise with the club a couple cars from the other out of town chapters are coming
> *


good luck homie...shit no worries its a car it can be fixed  

Lesson learned: Keep a positive vibe  

o ya, my radio didnt work when i got the car even b4 i got the car. and today i was sittin in it just chillin but i was messin with the radio and then i punched it and it just popped on......after more than a year it just cuts on.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but the actual radio stations dont work cuz i snapped my ant. off cuz the motor that makes it go up and down is fucked...but i'll be damned the cd player works... :biggrin: cuts off alot when im cruisin tho.... but it fucken works after more than a year of not working ahahhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11406918
> *good luck homie...shit no worries its a car it can be fixed
> 
> Lesson learned: Keep a positive vibe
> 
> o ya, my radio didnt work when i got the car even b4 i got the car. and today i was sittin in it just chillin but i was messin with the radio and then i punched it and it just popped on......after more than a year it just cuts on.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but the actual radio stations dont work cuz i snapped my ant. off cuz the motor that makes it go up and down is fucked...but i'll be damned the cd player works... :biggrin:  cuts off alot when im cruisin tho.... but it fucken works after more than a year of not working ahahhahahahahhahahaha
> *


ya i just hate it cause this is the second year big shit happens around the time i've been waiting for...i've always wanted to take my own car on this cruise i used to always roll with whatever my dad had around this time...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2008, 08:32 PM~11406944
> *ya i just hate it cause this is the second year big shit happens around the time i've been waiting for...i've always wanted to take my own car on this cruise i used to always roll with whatever my dad had around this time...
> *


well not much you can do but roll with it and fix it

trey looks good tho  

but have you ever noticed we almost always take pics of the drivers side of our cars???? i just thought about that lol


----------



## 919ryder

i guess it's just a low thing....i always take pics from the driver's side and take pics from the rear driver's side so i can see how straight the body is


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11407097
> *i guess it's just a low thing....i always take pics from the driver's side and take pics  from the rear driver's side so i can see how straight the body is
> *


shit i dont know lol just cant help but to notice it


----------



## 919ryder

preach on brotha........


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 21 2008, 09:11 PM~11407300
> *preach on brotha........
> *


lololololololol


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n

Why does everyone hate 4 doors?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 21 2008, 07:35 PM~11406967
> *well not much you can do but roll with it and fix it
> 
> trey looks good tho
> 
> but have you ever noticed we almost always take pics of the drivers side of our cars???? i just thought about that lol
> *


Lol ya i guess we do never really payed attention to that...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 21 2008, 08:28 PM~11407468
> *Why does everyone hate 4 doors?
> *


i dont hate them but i wouldnt buy a 4door unless its a 93-96 fleetwood thats the only car in my opinion that looks good with 4doors... i dont like the post in 4doors i dont like the different shape in the roof in the 4doors and i dont like the 2 extra doors in 4 doors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 21 2008, 10:28 PM~11407468
> *Why does everyone hate 4 doors?
> *


i like the traditional 4 doors (90-up lincolns) (93-96 caddies) (etc.) but if ur talkinbout older rides (impalas, etc.) they just look like a square or cardboard box....

2 door










4 door











see what i mean....looks like shit :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11406482
> *u can hear that thing is cammed out...i wonder what my car would sound like with straight headers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> on another note my fucken car is already giving me a hard time stupid shit always does this every year around the same time last year it was the motor now the fucken tranny is starting to leak tranny fluid then my power steering pump was rubbing up against my belts but i fixed that already im not sure if the tranny fluid was dripping from my dip stick onto my tranny lines cause the dip stick is loose but i hit it in with a mallet so it dont come out...i think the o-ring on it is bad i thought it was my tranny lines but i checked them and one was kinda loose but not loose enough to drip...i hope this bitch stops leaking now that i've hit the dip stick in more...gotta paint up the undercarriage and finish polishing all my trim saturday ima wax the car again and vacume it out and do the windows so it looks nice on 1st street...we'll see how many 63s are out this year last year there were 5 theres one that looks just like mine with the skirts and everything its white too but it dont have the front or back bumperguards sad eyes headlight visors
> or 13s its on SS hubcaps but its really nice its a A/C car...then the other day when we went cruising there was a older lady     driving a white one too but that one looked like a Z11-409 car it had the wheels and everything but im not sure might be a clone...cant wait till saturday...    hopefully my shit will be ready so i can cruise with the club a couple cars from the other out of town chapters are coming
> *


my car did that before i went to the car show in hereford. Cars always do that before something big  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I like 4 doors i think their different like how lowriding should be


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2008, 11:21 PM~11409126
> *my car did that before i went to the car show in hereford.  Cars always do that before something big   :biggrin:
> *


ya last year i didnt make it to the cruise this year im gonna make it!!!! i just got done polishing some of my trim looks really good now gonna finish the rest of it manana :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11409139
> *I like 4 doors i think their different like how lowriding should be
> *


u also like biscuit tuck interior and supremes which are also CACA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

so its different and lowriding is about being different :biggrin: cause i'm tired of seeing 64 impalas all the time :rant: .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol yall fucks can say what you want about 4 doors, but i will ride a 4 door caddy anyday over a imp. 4 doors are good cars i dont giva fuck wether you are in imperials or wtf ever, you'd be retarded to let a clean 4 door go for a unsavable 2 door. theres way too many 64s and 93-96 fleets fuck lets see something different. as long as it fuckin clean and does what its suposed to do, why giva fuck how many doors it has? people let mad cars go that would make fuckin bad ass lows go just cuz of 2 more doors??? this aint the 50's no more lowridin has evolved and is evolving


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 22 2008, 01:00 AM~11409349
> *lol yall fucks can say what you want about 4 doors, but i will ride a 4 door caddy anyday over a imp. 4 doors are good cars i dont giva fuck wether you are in imperials or wtf ever, you'd be retarded to let a clean 4 door go for a unsavable 2 door. theres way too many 64s and 93-96 fleets fuck lets see something different. as long as it fuckin clean and does what its suposed to do, why giva fuck how many doors it has? people let mad cars go that would make fuckin bad ass lows go just cuz of 2 more doors??? this aint the 50's no more lowridin has evolved and is evolving
> *


I KNOW CLEAN 4 DOORS BEING TRASHED TO SAVE A UNSAVABLE 2 DOOR :uh: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 22 2008, 12:00 AM~11409349
> *lol yall fucks can say what you want about 4 doors, but i will ride a 4 door caddy anyday over a imp. 4 doors are good cars i dont giva fuck wether you are in imperials or wtf ever, you'd be retarded to let a clean 4 door go for a unsavable 2 door. theres way too many 64s and 93-96 fleets fuck lets see something different. as long as it fuckin clean and does what its suposed to do, why giva fuck how many doors it has? people let mad cars go that would make fuckin bad ass lows go just cuz of 2 more doors??? this aint the 50's no more lowridin has evolved and is evolving
> *


i highly doubt that...i'd take apart a 4 door to save a 2 door and theres no such thing as a unsavable 2 door with all the reproduction parts they make u can build a car from scratch with all the parts they sell now...


----------



## ElMonte74'

So I was told YESTERDAY that I have a new cousin. He was born on August 21, but what got me was what he was named...

Can you guess?
.





.




.




His parents named him GOD! Really? God? Why? Out of all the dumb names I've seen parents name a child(Apple, Banjo, Talua Does the Hula from Hawaii, Superman) this one is up there.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11409182
> *so its different and lowriding is about being different :biggrin: cause i'm tired of seeing 64 impalas all the time :rant: .
> *


there are alot of 64 impalas but with all the new style paints patterns accessories and different wheel colors u can give any car a different one of a kind look


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11409431
> *So I was told YESTERDAY that I have a new cousin. He was born on August 21, but what got me was what he was named...
> 
> Can you guess?
> .
> .
> .
> His parents named him GOD! Really? God? Why? Out of all the dumb names I've seen parents name a child(Apple, Banjo, Talua Does the Hula from Hawaii, Superman) this one is up there.
> *


Oh my god!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11409435
> *there are alot of 64 impalas but with all the new style paints patterns accessories and different wheel colors u can give any car a different one of a kind look
> *


TRUE BUT 64s are over rated now  I remember when you rarely saw a 64 in a video or magazine and now their every where with the same colors and themes.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11409431
> *So I was told YESTERDAY that I have a new cousin. He was born on August 21, but what got me was what he was named...
> 
> Can you guess?
> .
> .
> .
> His parents named him GOD! Really? God? Why? Out of all the dumb names I've seen parents name a child(Apple, Banjo, Talua Does the Hula from Hawaii, Superman) this one is up there.
> *


like u guys say...
THEY WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:20 AM~11409440
> *Oh my god!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what me and my brother said. and sat here making jokes about it :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:17 AM~11409423
> *i highly doubt that...i'd take apart a 4 door to save a 2 door and theres no such thing as a unsavable 2 door with all the reproduction parts they make u can build a car from scratch with all the parts they sell now...
> *


you think i giva fuck about a impala??? id rather have my pos 87 over a fuckin imp, im emotionally attached to my car. fuck a impala roll it off a cliff :biggrin: a impala is a impala yeah they clean and shit , but my car is my car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2008, 12:22 AM~11409444
> *TRUE BUT 64s are over rated now  I remember when you rarely saw a 64 in a video or magazine and now their every where with the same colors and themes.
> *


64s have nice body lines to me alot of cars are already over rated its already late in to the game its hard trying to build something someone else hasnt built...theres alot of caddys montes regals and all types of cars...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:22 AM~11409445
> *like u guys say...
> THEY WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT!!!
> *


yeah but their different is well stupid :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 AM~11409454
> *you think i giva fuck about a impala??? id rather have my pos 87 over a fuckin imp, im emotionally attached to my car. fuck a impala roll it off a cliff :biggrin: a impala is a impala yeah they clean and shit , but my car is my car
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:28 AM~11409469
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:25 AM~11409458
> *64s have nice body lines to me alot of cars are already over rated its already late in to the game its hard trying to build something someone else hasnt built...theres alot of caddys montes regals and all types of cars...
> *


 :0 yeah but think about it look at all the lowrider magazines from LRM-any other brand theirs always a 64 with either something different or looks like another 64 that just came out. I'd rather roll a 58-63 or 65-76 impala cause now one rarely does them.


----------



## six trey impala

theres some foos that keep driving by the house in a neon my bros cutlass is out there hope they dont try to fuck with it...it wont go anywhere cause its out of gas...but still


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2008, 12:30 AM~11409480
> *:0 yeah but think about it look at all the lowrider magazines from LRM-any other brand theirs always a 64 with either something different or looks like another 64 that just came out.  I'd rather roll a 58-63 or 65-76 impala cause now one rarely does them.
> *


i'd roll a champagne 64 with skirts and center gold 13s and fawn interior


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 22 2008, 01:32 AM~11409486
> *i'd roll a champagne 64 with skirts and center gold 13s and fawn interior
> *


I WOULD TO :biggrin: OR A 63 THE SAME WAY


----------



## ElMonte74'

CHECK OUT MY SIG :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

anywa, mike.....when i see u, hopefully my linc will be right b/c imma smach the bumper on yo ass......u know how my feelings for impalas are...:biggrin: shit i'd rather see an 87 brougham go in the crusher than a 58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67, or a muthaphukkin' 68 impala. impalas are getting more rare everyday....but like everybody says "we all got our opinion" and my opininon is this

_*IF I'M GONNA ROLL LOW, IM GONNA ROLL SOMETHIN THAT HAS SLEEK BODY LINES THAT YOU CAN JUST HEAR SCREAM "GET LOW". I'M NOT GONNA ROLL A FUCKIN' CARDBOARD BOX AROUND HITTING SWITCHES LIKE I'M THE SHIT....IF I'M HITTING SWITCHES I WANT MUTHAPHUKKAS TO KNOW I'M THE SHIT....AND NOTHING SAYS YOU'RE THE SHIT LIKE A CLASSIC 2 DOR IMPALA SCRAPIN' THE GROUND!*_
there i said it...and el'monte...tell god i said clense me from the sins i've just committed :biggrin:

and just so u know, that lil homie gonna get picked on like a mofo in school


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 22 2008, 01:01 AM~11409559
> *anywa, mike.....when i see u, hopefully my linc will be right b/c imma smach the bumper on yo ass......u know how my feelings for impalas are...:biggrin: shit i'd rather see an 87 brougham go in the crusher than a 58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67, or a muthaphukkin' 68 impala. impalas are getting more rare everyday....but like everybody says "we all got our opinion" and my opininon is this
> 
> IF I'M GONNA ROLL LOW, IM GONNA ROLL SOMETHIN THAT HAS SLEEK BODY LINES THAT YOU CAN JUST HEAR SCREAM "GET LOW". I'M NOT GONNA ROLL A FUCKIN' CARDBOARD BOX AROUND HITTING SWITCHES LIKE I'M THE SHIT....IF I'M HITTING SWITCHES I WANT MUTHAPHUKKAS TO KNOW I'M THE SHIT....AND NOTHING SAYS YOU'RE THE SHIT LIKE A CLASSIC 2 DOR IMPALA SCRAPIN' THE GROUND!
> there i said it...and el'monte...tell god i said clense me from the sins i've just committed  :biggrin:
> 
> and just so u know, that lil homie gonna get picked on like a mofo in school
> *


X2 on everything u just said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:01 AM~11409559
> *anywa, mike.....when i see u, hopefully my linc will be right b/c imma smach the bumper on yo ass......u know how my feelings for impalas are...:biggrin: shit i'd rather see an 87 brougham go in the crusher than a 58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67, or a muthaphukkin' 68 impala. impalas are getting more rare everyday....but like everybody says "we all got our opinion" and my opininon is this
> 
> IF I'M GONNA ROLL LOW, IM GONNA ROLL SOMETHIN THAT HAS SLEEK BODY LINES THAT YOU CAN JUST HEAR SCREAM "GET LOW". I'M NOT GONNA ROLL A FUCKIN' CARDBOARD BOX AROUND HITTING SWITCHES LIKE I'M THE SHIT....IF I'M HITTING SWITCHES I WANT MUTHAPHUKKAS TO KNOW I'M THE SHIT....AND NOTHING SAYS YOU'RE THE SHIT LIKE A CLASSIC 2 DOR IMPALA SCRAPIN' THE GROUND!
> there i said it...and el'monte...tell god i said clense me from the sins i've just committed  :biggrin:
> 
> and just so u know, that lil homie gonna get picked on like a mofo in school
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
for the first time in my life i dunno what to say :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dude.........AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dude i cant respond, you just made my day. lolololololololol, i mean can you respond to that??? dustin go sit in the corner :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin: :cheesy:

i'm sure u understand where i'm coming from.....i love impalas.... just like you love caddies.....i mean, i can be ridin down the freeway and look up 3 4 or 5 cars ahead and see some tail lights or somethin and be like "oh, there goes a 62. shit, about 2 years ago me and my dad were ridin down the street and i saw the top of the car.....just the roof of it....we rode by it i was like there goes a 63....my dad said aliright, on the way back we pulled in. sure enough it was a 63 impala.....my dad said how do you know so much about impalas? i said i just fell in love w/ 'em when i was about 9 or 10 and i can tell you just about whatever you need t know about 'em........ever since then he always takes me with him when he goes to his friends junkyard/"classic car lot" he tries to quiz me but has failed to ever show me an impala that i didn't know the year of


----------



## ElMonte74'

so whats everyone doing :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

been waiting for someone to post up in this topic


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 23 2008, 08:36 PM~11421392
> *wut up man
> *


nothing you :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 23 2008, 04:37 AM~11417825
> *what about those pics u got of it at shows :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 previous owner


----------



## ElMonte74'

Any one in here on Car Domain


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i tried but it fucked up and i was like fuck car domain lol


----------



## six trey impala

just got back from the cruise!!! had lots of fun mostly had my car parked but with the club but when everyone left we went cruising saw caddykid but with no caddy  maybe next year!!! it was fun packed!!! there were 3 other 63s out there tomorrows the show...im not sure if im gonna take my car though


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 24 2008, 01:16 AM~11422818
> *just got back from the cruise!!! had lots of fun mostly had my car parked but with the club but when everyone left we went cruising saw caddykid but with no caddy  maybe next year!!! it was fun packed!!! there were 3 other 63s out there tomorrows the show...im not sure if im gonna take my car though
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

it's alive..... i thought all u fuckerzz were dead.....well, it's back to school tommarow  i guess i'll see ya'll later


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I'll be here like i am everyday :cheesy: anyone on here watch Battle Ground Earth: Ludacris vs. Tommy Lee. if so did you watch todays episode :0 Ludacris bought tommy a 68 Impala Fastback aztec gold with patterns, 13s, juiced, with white guts.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol wtf ever that is......school starts 2morrow for me


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Got my Drivers License in the mail today :biggrin: non stop cruising till i need gas


----------



## six trey impala

i start school wednesday...im glad i was fucken tired i got home from the car show at 6 then went to sleep...my pops went and got food so i woke up at 9 then went back to sleep and i barely woke up right now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2008, 01:32 PM~11432821
> *i start school wednesday...im glad i was fucken tired i got home from the car show at 6 then went to sleep...my pops went and got food so i woke up at 9 then went back to sleep and i barely woke up right now
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

well, my first day went like this.... first class is construction, the next class is auto tech 2, then 3rd is english 3, and 4th is u.s. history

well....my lunch sucks ass.... except for the part where i got into a fight :biggrin: some dumb ass busta was talkin shit b/c i had on work clothes (from auto tech) so i told him why and he started talkin' bout me being poor and shit (that hit a nerve but was cool with it) then he started talkin bout my family....then he brought up my pops (if yall remember awhile back he went through a depression and tried to kill hisself) anyway when he brought that shit up i just blanked out and started whoopin his ass it took 3 police officers to get me off him....

luckily the principle saw the whole thing and told me that i had a right to kick his ass  so we'll see what happens tommarow :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

cool i start wednesday we'll see what kind of fun i'll get into!! lol i might have my dad bring the 63 after school so i can roll out in it!!! its been a loooooooong time since they've picked me up in it...last time they picked me up in it was a couple months before freshman year ended then we tore it apart from the motor and barely got it running this year...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 25 2008, 04:47 PM~11434597
> *well, my first day went like this.... first class is construction, the next class is auto tech 2, then 3rd is english 3, and 4th is u.s. history
> 
> well....my lunch sucks ass.... except for the part where i got into a fight :biggrin: some dumb ass busta was talkin shit b/c i had on work clothes (from auto tech) so i told him why and he started talkin' bout me being poor and shit (that hit a nerve but was cool with it) then he started talkin bout my family....then he brought up my pops (if yall remember awhile back he went through a depression and tried to kill hisself) anyway when he brought that shit up i just blanked out and started whoopin his ass it took 3 police officers to get me off him....
> 
> luckily the principle saw the whole thing and told me that i had a right to kick his ass  so we'll see what happens tommarow :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I would of done the same shit to if some punk little bitch did that. There was this bitch in my P.E. class in Jr high and was talking shit to me home boy (home boy is full mexican and could understand most things)about being a retard, ******* and any other racist term he could through at him. So i got into it with him and 

he was like ''what ***** whats your fat ass gonna do sit on me'' 

I said '' thats funny. what did my homie do to you''

''that **** doesn't understand whats going on''

''so that gives you the right to talk shit about him''

''No''

''so why don't you go back and mind your own business''

''fuck you''

at this point I was ready to through some chingasos

he said

''come on fat fuck punch me i'll give you a free one''

and the coach was like Beto, BJ cut it out

''Fuck you coach this is between me and fat boy here''

and this the part that really made me want to hit him

''Beto I'll let you hit him and i won't say anything to the office''

I said no :angry: 

But you should of seen the look on that vatos face after the coach said that

I should of but knocked his wanna be blood ass out :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

i hate stupid bitches like that :uh: think they run some shit.....cause they "color bangin" one month they blood, next month crip......last year my homie Luis got into it w/ some fools like that....so he said , "alright i'll show yall motherfuckers how we get down" the next day Luis and his homies rolled up in a 84 regal and out hopped the durham OG of Luis' MS set :0 you shoulda seen the look on them fools faces when they saw who it was......OG showed no remorse on them fools......lets just say they didn't fuck with 'em no more :roflmao:

but yeah i'm not affiliated with all that gang bullshit....i used to be around it all the time (not actually a member but an associate) but it just brings problems.....me and all the homies are still cool though....Luis is one of the realest fools u can meet....he tells me all the time he wishes he woulda never joined MS. but it's too late now ......

so lesson for the day kids: don't be dumb....don't join gangs, join Car Clubs :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yep gangs are just bad, and stupid

now look here. ive been picked on all my life, thing is you need self control. all of people ask me why i dont fight back, cuz i been there and done that. brought me nothing but trouble, over the years ive matured and shit, i've developed alot of self control. you keep yourself in check and your good, ima be picked on my whole life. so im not gunna let some ****** fuck with my head, let him talk shit. im just gunna sit back and take that shit with a grain of salt


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11436107
> *yep gangs are just bad, and stupid
> 
> now look here. ive been picked on all my life, thing is you need self control. all of people ask me why i dont fight back, cuz i been there and done that. brought me nothing but trouble, over the years ive matured and shit, i've developed alot of self control. you keep yourself in check and your good, ima be picked on my whole life. so im not gunna let some ****** fuck with my head, let him talk shit. im just gunna sit back and take that shit with a grain of salt
> *


yeah, i used to get in fights every other week...now i just let it slide....but u cant let shit like that slide....not me anyway


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 25 2008, 07:25 PM~11436226
> *yeah, i used to get in fights every other week...now i just let it slide....but u cant let shit like that slide....not me anyway
> *


just remeber karma is a bitch


----------



## 919ryder

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 919ryder, PAYASO'S49

what u doing in here old timer?


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 25 2008, 03:47 PM~11434597
> *well, my first day went like this.... first class is construction, the next class is auto tech 2, then 3rd is english 3, and 4th is u.s. history
> 
> well....my lunch sucks ass.... except for the part where i got into a fight :biggrin: some dumb ass busta was talkin shit b/c i had on work clothes (from auto tech) so i told him why and he started talkin' bout me being poor and shit (that hit a nerve but was cool with it) then he started talkin bout my family....then he brought up my pops (if yall remember awhile back he went through a depression and tried to kill hisself) anyway when he brought that shit up i just blanked out and started whoopin his ass it took 3 police officers to get me off him....
> 
> luckily the principle saw the whole thing and told me that i had a right to kick his ass  so we'll see what happens tommarow :biggrin:
> *


i told you not to be fighting in school fuckerr :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 25 2008, 05:52 PM~11435834
> *i hate stupid bitches like that :uh: think they run some shit.....cause they "color bangin" one month they blood, next month crip......last year my homie Luis got into it w/ some fools like that....so he said , "alright i'll show yall motherfuckers how we get down" the next day Luis and his homies rolled up in a 84 regal and out hopped the durham OG of Luis' MS set :0 you shoulda seen the look on them fools faces when they saw who it was......OG showed no remorse on them fools......lets just say they didn't fuck with 'em no more :roflmao:
> 
> but yeah i'm not affiliated with all that gang bullshit....i used to be around it all the time (not actually a member but an associate) but it just brings problems.....me and all the homies are still cool though....Luis is one of the realest fools u can meet....he tells me all the time he wishes he woulda never joined MS. but it's too late now ......
> 
> so lesson for the day kids: don't be dumb....don't join gangs, join Car Clubs :biggrin:
> *


dont listen to this fool join the gangs is good for you kids :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

shut up fool, don't listen to him he forot to take his meds today :biggrin: get ur ass back to the rest home :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

wtas up little homie how is everything :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

shit just chillin....waiting for the big O fest :biggrin: fool had on a ring today now i got a cut on my forehead  :biggrin: u ready for O fest? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

blah blah blah lololol


----------



## six trey impala

CHUCO DE BIG V-G-V ESTE ES ME BARRIO!!!








^^^
Pic of me at the cruise


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2008, 09:15 PM~11437604
> *CHUCO DE BIG V-G-V ESTE ES ME BARRIO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Pic of me at the cruise
> *


Polo have see juans pics on myspace he has one on their and in it he resembles Chuco


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 25 2008, 09:42 PM~11438553
> *Polo have see juans pics on myspace he has one on their and in it he resembles Chuco
> *


ya i saw that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

school sucks ass.....dude its hell.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427293

:tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11445577
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427293
> 
> :tears:
> *


oh shit....never thought id see the day....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11445608
> *oh shit....never thought id see the day....
> *


me neither. after this one sells then the rag will be going up for grabs also


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 26 2008, 07:37 PM~11445915
> *me neither. after this one sells then the rag will be going up for grabs also
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 26 2008, 09:05 PM~11446201
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: yup


----------



## Sexykuta

in grade 8, i saw the first hydro equipped car, hitting switches infront of me.
it was like love at first sight for me, i wanted a lowrider bad, so i told myself, soon after i get my license, im going to get hydros! when i was 15, i started to get into car audio, and into cars in general, when i went for my road test, i had a clean car with spokes, 
i had a screen, subs and spokes, when i went for my road test at 16









that car got stolen, i never felt so downgraded when i walked out and this car was gone, this car was in my family since i was like in grade 7, i usta had subs pounding while my mama would drive it haha, 

so when i turned 16, i was sitting in the car with my cousin, talking about life and goals, he looked at me and simply told me, "listen lil *****, if you want something bad enough, go get it" 
the same night i sat down, writing shit down, how much would i need to save and shit, i got a job at walmart making 8.25 an hour, PART time, i then went to the bank and got an account setup, where i could only deposit and not withdraw. this would motivate me. within months i saved enough to order my kit, i was shocked, i never seen myself SO happy before, i litterly was jumping up and down running around doing jumping jacks when the UPS truck arrived at my house with 4 huge boxes full of pumps and coils. 

i then started to save up for the install, it took me about 9 months to save up for everything. i swaped my entire front end and reinforced alot of shit, i wanted to do it right the first time. 
by grade 11, i was living my dream,

to me, age is just a number, and goals can happen anywhere, to anyone. 
if you want it bad enough, go get it.

im 18 and this is what im rolling in 

















DREAMS CAN HAPPEN
check out my build up
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=349329&st=300


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 26 2008, 07:05 PM~11446201
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its for a good cause...
a 1961 Chevrolet Impala 2 Convertible


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:thumbsup: to Sexykuta,

Thats a clean looking ride you got....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 07:25 PM~11446406
> *in grade 8, i saw the first hydro equipped car, hitting switches infront of me.
> it was like love at first sight for me, i wanted a lowrider bad, so i told myself, soon after i get my license, im going to get hydros! when i was 15, i started to get into car audio, and into cars in general, when i went for my road test, i had a clean car with spokes,
> i had a screen, subs and spokes, when i went for my road test at 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that car got stolen, i never felt so downgraded when i walked out and this car was gone, this car was in my family since i was like in grade 7, i usta had subs pounding while my mama would drive it haha,
> 
> so when i turned 16, i was sitting in the car with my cousin, talking about life and goals, he looked at me and simply told me, "listen lil *****, if you want something bad enough, go get it"
> the same night i sat down, writing shit down, how much would i need to save and shit, i got a job at walmart making 8.25 an hour, PART time, i then went to the bank and got an account setup, where i could only deposit and not withdraw. this would motivate me. within months i saved enough to order my kit, i was shocked, i never seen myself SO happy before, i litterly was jumping up and down running around doing jumping jacks when the UPS truck arrived at my house with 4 huge boxes full of pumps and coils.
> 
> i then started to save up for the install, it took me about 9 months to save up for everything. i swaped my entire front end and reinforced alot of shit, i wanted to do it right the first time.
> by grade 11, i was living my dream,
> 
> to me, age is just a number, and goals can happen anywhere, to anyone.
> if you want it bad enough, go get it.
> 
> im 18 and this is what im rolling in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DREAMS CAN HAPPEN
> check out my build up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=349329&st=300
> *


damn thats a cool story how u bounced back coming twice as hard...rolling a car with pumps in high school...i'd like to have my car painted and hopefully (doubt it) have it juiced and reinforced before i graduate


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 26 2008, 08:08 PM~11446225
> *:tears: yup
> *


:tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 26 2008, 10:55 PM~11447467
> *:tears:
> *


dont worry homie, i have a rag to wipe my tears away


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 26 2008, 08:56 PM~11447481
> *dont worry homie, i have a rag to wipe my tears away
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a perfect response


----------



## six trey impala

good news homegurls i may get some pumps for my car not sure though cause i dont have the money right now but my homies selling his whole setup 2 pump basic setup with 12 inch cylinders for the back and 8s for the front and 6 batteries $400 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Sexykuta that Ford is fucking clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 26 2008, 09:59 PM~11447512
> *good news homegurls i may get some pumps for my car not sure though cause i dont have the money right now but my homies selling his whole setup 2 pump basic setup with 12 inch cylinders for the back and 8s for the front and 6 batteries $400 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


save up and get them :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 26 2008, 09:02 PM~11447545
> *save up and get them :cheesy:
> *


thats what the plan is


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 26 2008, 10:02 PM~11447557
> *thats what the plan is
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sexykuta

thanks guys

dont let anything stop you from you and your dream.


----------



## six trey impala

FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL BIATCHESS!!! OHHHHH GOOOODY!!!! SEE WHATS IN STORE FOR ME TODAY!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Whut up everyone, I am not too new to LIL, but I never really post. I have been reading this topic on and off for a while and I finally decided to introduce myself. My name is David and I turned 17 on Aug. 3. I have been working on a '81 Coupe DeVille for a lil while now even though I bought it when I was 15. In total I would say that I have worked on it for about 6 months(on and off) and the rest of the time it just sat there. I am trying to redo the whole car from top to bottom but at a slow pace, its my first build. So far, I have taken the engine out (olds 350) and got a hold of a 305 that I painted neon green and dressed it up with chrome valve covers, air filter, timing belt cover, water pump, alternator, and a few other little things. I also bought a holley carburator and a holley intake manifold for it. I am currently sanding the whole car down getting ready to start bloccing it and then paint it. I bought some "used" chrome springs and lower a-arms from a club member so I still have to get some uppers. I have a lot of work to do and a lot of things to buy as I want to take it to the annual "Los Magnificos" car show here in Houston in November. Of course I am not going to finish all of it but I am trying to do most of it like paint, pinstripes, murals( my homeboy is learning and is doing pretty good so I might let him do a lil something on my car), engine compartment, trunk, and some "visible" undies (when the car is laying frame)...hopefully exept for the interior. Anyways, just wanted to introduce my self and give yall a lil info on what I am trying to do...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 06:27 PM~11454843
> *Whut up everyone, I am not too new to LIL, but I never really post. I have been reading this topic on and off for a while and I finally decided to introduce myself. My name is David and I turned 17 on Aug. 3. I have been working on a '81 Coupe DeVille for a lil while now even though I bought it when I was 15. In total I would say that I have worked on it for about 6 months(on and off)  and the rest of the time it just sat there. I am trying to redo the whole car from top to bottom but at a slow pace, its my first build. So far, I have taken the engine out (olds 350) and got a hold of a 305 that I painted neon green and dressed it up with chrome valve covers, air filter, timing belt cover, water pump, alternator, and a few other little things. I also bought a holley carburator and a holley intake manifold for it. I am currently sanding the whole car down getting ready to start bloccing it and then paint it. I bought some "used" chrome springs and lower a-arms from a club member so I still have to get some uppers. I have a lot of work to do and a lot of things to buy as I want to take it to the annual "Los Magnificos" car show here in Houston in November. Of course I am not going to finish all of it but I am trying to do most of it like paint, pinstripes, murals( my homeboy is learning and is doing pretty good so I might let him do a lil something on my car), engine compartment, trunk, and some "visible" undies (when the car is laying frame)...hopefully exept for the interior. Anyways, just wanted to introduce my self and give yall a lil info on what I am trying to do...
> *


Whats up david i'm Beto. if you get a chance post some pics


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 PM~11448646
> *thanks guys
> 
> dont let anything stop you from you and your dream.
> *


x2, i needed to hear that


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 06:27 PM~11454843
> *Whut up everyone, I am not too new to LIL, but I never really post. I have been reading this topic on and off for a while and I finally decided to introduce myself. My name is David and I turned 17 on Aug. 3. I have been working on a '81 Coupe DeVille for a lil while now even though I bought it when I was 15. In total I would say that I have worked on it for about 6 months(on and off)  and the rest of the time it just sat there. I am trying to redo the whole car from top to bottom but at a slow pace, its my first build. So far, I have taken the engine out (olds 350) and got a hold of a 305 that I painted neon green and dressed it up with chrome valve covers, air filter, timing belt cover, water pump, alternator, and a few other little things. I also bought a holley carburator and a holley intake manifold for it. I am currently sanding the whole car down getting ready to start bloccing it and then paint it. I bought some "used" chrome springs and lower a-arms from a club member so I still have to get some uppers. I have a lot of work to do and a lot of things to buy as I want to take it to the annual "Los Magnificos" car show here in Houston in November. Of course I am not going to finish all of it but I am trying to do most of it like paint, pinstripes, murals( my homeboy is learning and is doing pretty good so I might let him do a lil something on my car), engine compartment, trunk, and some "visible" undies (when the car is laying frame)...hopefully exept for the interior. Anyways, just wanted to introduce my self and give yall a lil info on what I am trying to do...
> *


ahhhh hell yeah another caddy rider in this bitch, nice to meet you man my name is mike  . but why the fuck did you get rid of the 350olds? im lookin so hard for one of those fuckers to put in my 87 brougham


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 05:27 PM~11454843
> *Whut up everyone, I am not too new to LIL, but I never really post. I have been reading this topic on and off for a while and I finally decided to introduce myself. My name is David and I turned 17 on Aug. 3. I have been working on a '81 Coupe DeVille for a lil while now even though I bought it when I was 15. In total I would say that I have worked on it for about 6 months(on and off)  and the rest of the time it just sat there. I am trying to redo the whole car from top to bottom but at a slow pace, its my first build. So far, I have taken the engine out (olds 350) and got a hold of a 305 that I painted neon green and dressed it up with chrome valve covers, air filter, timing belt cover, water pump, alternator, and a few other little things. I also bought a holley carburator and a holley intake manifold for it. I am currently sanding the whole car down getting ready to start bloccing it and then paint it. I bought some "used" chrome springs and lower a-arms from a club member so I still have to get some uppers. I have a lot of work to do and a lot of things to buy as I want to take it to the annual "Los Magnificos" car show here in Houston in November. Of course I am not going to finish all of it but I am trying to do most of it like paint, pinstripes, murals( my homeboy is learning and is doing pretty good so I might let him do a lil something on my car), engine compartment, trunk, and some "visible" undies (when the car is laying frame)...hopefully exept for the interior. Anyways, just wanted to introduce my self and give yall a lil info on what I am trying to do...
> *


What up david my names Vidal but most people on here call me by my last name which is Polo post pics of ur caddy


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 07:27 PM~11454843
> *Whut up everyone, I am not too new to LIL, but I never really post. I have been reading this topic on and off for a while and I finally decided to introduce myself. My name is David and I turned 17 on Aug. 3. I have been working on a '81 Coupe DeVille for a lil while now even though I bought it when I was 15. In total I would say that I have worked on it for about 6 months(on and off)  and the rest of the time it just sat there. I am trying to redo the whole car from top to bottom but at a slow pace, its my first build. So far, I have taken the engine out (olds 350) and got a hold of a 305 that I painted neon green and dressed it up with chrome valve covers, air filter, timing belt cover, water pump, alternator, and a few other little things. I also bought a holley carburator and a holley intake manifold for it. I am currently sanding the whole car down getting ready to start bloccing it and then paint it. I bought some "used" chrome springs and lower a-arms from a club member so I still have to get some uppers. I have a lot of work to do and a lot of things to buy as I want to take it to the annual "Los Magnificos" car show here in Houston in November. Of course I am not going to finish all of it but I am trying to do most of it like paint, pinstripes, murals( my homeboy is learning and is doing pretty good so I might let him do a lil something on my car), engine compartment, trunk, and some "visible" undies (when the car is laying frame)...hopefully exept for the interior. Anyways, just wanted to introduce my self and give yall a lil info on what I am trying to do...
> *


wats up homie! thats all my homies from LOCOS. surprised i have not yet ran into you. :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

:biggrin: thanx everyone for making me feel welcome. I can try to post pix but I only have the sidekicc, no computer yet. I think I can post one at a time. Besides that, don't have many pics. I will have to take some when I go to tha shop. Right now its sitting on monster trucc tires with no hood on and the engine is on a stand next to it. I have 1 pic on my profile where you can sort of see the bacc...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 27 2008, 07:02 PM~11455138
> *ahhhh hell yeah another caddy rider in this bitch, nice to meet you man my name is mike  .  but why the fuck did you get rid of the 350olds? im lookin so hard for one of those fuckers to put in my 87 brougham
> *


Whut up mike, I was going to keep the 350 but I found that it was harder to find chrome parts for it... with the 305 I find parts left and right...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11456572
> *:biggrin: thanx everyone for making me feel welcome. I can try to post pix but I only have the sidekicc, no computer yet. I think I can post one at a time. Besides that, don't have many pics. I will have to take some when I go to tha shop. Right now its sitting on monster trucc tires with no hood on and the engine is on a stand next to it. I have 1 pic on my profile where you can sort of see the bacc...
> *


that motor looks good...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11456619
> *Whut up mike, I was going to keep the 350 but I found that it was harder to find chrome parts for it... with the 305 I find parts left and right...
> *


ebay homie  

yeah 305s are eaiser to find parts for but 350 rockets are :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11456640
> *ebay homie
> 
> yeah 305s are eaiser to find parts for but 350 rockets are :biggrin:
> *


its better to go through catalogs i got most of my chrome through summit


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 09:16 PM~11456469
> *wats up homie! thats all my homies from LOCOS. surprised i have not yet ran into you.  :biggrin:
> *


Actually, I think u have ran into me. I think, not 100% sure if it was you but I think I met you at Westheimer a few weeks or months bacc (can't remember)... my brother drives the white Crown Vic with blue rims and blue top....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11456640
> *ebay homie
> 
> yeah 305s are eaiser to find parts for but 350 rockets are :biggrin:
> *


...don't have access to ebay... plus I don't like to order things from the net (well imma have to when I buy my chinas soon :uh: ) and I buy all my parts at swap meets... in fact there's one coming in September. Imma try to buy chrome headers and another oil pan because I bought the wrong one... and all the chrome pulleys if I have enough money...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11456623
> *that motor looks good...
> *


Thanx homie, still have a few more parts to put on...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11456774
> *...don't have access to ebay... plus I don't like to order things from the net (well imma have to when I buy my chinas soon :uh: ) and I buy all my parts at swap meets... in fact there's one coming in September. Imma try to buy chrome headers and another oil pan because I bought the wrong one... and all the chrome pulleys if I have enough money...
> *


try getting ceramic coated headers they look just like chrome but they last longer...chrome when it gets really hot ends up changing into a rainbow color that looks like shit


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 27 2008, 10:38 PM~11456663
> *Actually, I think u have ran into me. I think, not 100% sure if it was you but I think I met you at Westheimer a few weeks or months bacc (can't remember)... my brother drives the white Crown Vic with blue rims and blue top....
> *


Its been while ive been out there. i was prolly in the black 63. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:20 AM~11458344
> *Its been while ive been out there. i was prolly in the black 63.  :biggrin:
> *


ima name my car the white bitch...cause its white and its pretty bitchin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 27 2008, 08:47 AM~11449707
> *FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL BIATCHESS!!! OHHHHH GOOOODY!!!! SEE WHATS IN STORE FOR ME TODAY!! :scrutinize:
> *


just tell the brawds if they want take cruise in tha trey...guaranteed panty dropper! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:21 AM~11458347
> *ima name my car the white bitch...cause its white and its pretty bitchin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha! considering naming tha rag "the topless whore" if its not yet taken... :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11458349
> *just tell the brawds if they want take cruise in tha trey...guaranteed panty dropper!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ima take it friday   
ima hang a thong around the rear view mirror so they know this is my car and not grandpas or daddys  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:25 AM~11458357
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ima take it friday
> ima hang a thong around the rear view mirror so they know this is my car and not grandpas or daddys   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: make sure you earn them


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:25 AM~11458356
> *Ha! considering naming tha rag "the topless whore" if its not yet taken...  :cheesy:
> *


haha name it..."that time of the month" cause its a red rag :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:26 AM~11458363
> *haha name it..."that time of the month" cause its a red rag :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


considering goin black with it since interior and top is already black. jus debating will see in begining of next year in what way i want change it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:26 AM~11458362
> *:scrutinize: make sure you earn them
> *


pshh ladies throw there chonies at me when im walking...they just cant resist my good looks and green eyes :biggrin: :biggrin: 
"noone can resist white goodman when he puts on his shiny white shoes" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:27 AM~11458368
> *considering goin black with it since interior and top is already black. jus debating will see in begining of next year in what way i want change it.
> *


triple black would look really good
i just dont like black cause its hard to maintain but when its freshly painted there isnt another color that can match it


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:28 AM~11458371
> *pshh ladies throw there chonies at me when im walking...they just cant resist my good looks and green eyes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "noone can resist white goodman when he puts on his shiny white shoes"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I would say pics of the brawds or it didnt happen but i could get in trouble for those pics hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:29 AM~11458376
> *triple black would look really good
> i just dont like black cause its hard to maintain but when its freshly painted there isnt another color that can match it
> *


when you have a black car you learn many tricks to keep it clean and looking good. :biggrin: but still not sure in what direction i want take it...have few visions in my head


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:29 AM~11458377
> *I would say pics of the brawds or it didnt happen but i could get in trouble for those pics  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: "THE BOSS" (girlfriend or wife) will crack the whip on u huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:31 AM~11458380
> *when you have a black car you learn many tricks to keep it clean and looking good. :biggrin: but still not sure in what direction i want take it...have few visions in my head
> *


what do u use to wax ur black 63?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 AM~11458382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: "THE BOSS" (girlfriend or wife) will crack the whip on u huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im turnin 25 in few weeks so no underage brawds for me.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:32 AM~11458385
> *im turnin 25 in few weeks so no underage brawds for me.
> *


no one said u were gonna be making love to them...im gonna do that not you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

im turning 17 in a few months...im starting to get old now hno: hno: 
"round here u lucky if u live past 21"


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:32 AM~11458384
> *what do u use to wax ur black 63?
> *


The wax i love to use is discontinued...

well not discontinued but "improved" version witch i dont like.

we have tried many diffrent waxes/polishes/glazes etc... but one of my favs is the old meguiers next gen (with the green cap) i bought few of the left overs when the new version came out and didnt like it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 12:35 AM~11458397
> *The wax i love to use is discontinued...
> 
> well not discontinued but "improved" version witch i dont like.
> 
> we have tried many diffrent waxes/polishes/glazes etc... but one of my favs is the old meguiers next gen (with the green cap) i bought few of the left overs when the new version came out and didnt like it.
> *


is this for just black cars?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:33 AM~11458387
> *no one said u were gonna be making love to them...im gonna do that not you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aint no fun if tha homies cant have none!!! :cheesy: 


jk one thing ive always lived by is respect tha ladys...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:36 AM~11458405
> *is this for just black cars?
> *


no just in general my favorite one. feels slick after i use that wax... and i have done many test...

3M has a polish that works great on black... see if i snap pic of bottle and post it later...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 01:20 AM~11458344
> *Its been while ive been out there. i was prolly in the black 63.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: yeah u were in the 63...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 28 2008, 12:35 AM~11458395
> *im turning 17 in a few months...im starting to get old now hno:  hno:
> "round here u lucky if u live past 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 05:18 AM~11469408
> *:yes: yeah u were in the 63...
> *


pics of the 81?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 07:18 AM~11469408
> *:yes: yeah u were in the 63...
> *


orale homie! thats all tha homies from LOCOS so hit me up if ya need anything! :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 29 2008, 04:21 PM~11473517
> * pics of the 81?
> *


No pix yet... I'll try to take some tomorrow and post them. Be aware that it is under construction...no paint no engine no anything.... its all in pieces... :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 29 2008, 04:27 PM~11473559
> *orale homie! thats all tha homies from LOCOS so hit me up if ya need anything! :biggrin:
> *


Aiight, preciate it homie


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Ok, so I'm about ready to order my rims. I'm thinking chrome dish, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub, and chrome spinner. What do you guys think? The lacs plans as far as paint will be a dark green color with green flakes and neon-ish color pinstripes (to match engine) and MAYBE murals... I do want some gold here and there because I think gold goes with green and I fell in love with a lac that I saw almost exactly like mine but 90d out. Well, I'm not 100% sure about the gold because it is known to fade in the sun.... so I'd like your opinions. All chrome and buy all chrome rims? Or chrome and gold parts and chrome and gold rims as listed above? Also, these will be my first "new" set of rims so I don't know who to go with that will be fairly priced.... I don't want zeniths or daytons YET, maybe next year, but for right now who would you recomend? Thank in advance for any help....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11474217
> *Ok, so I'm about ready to order my rims. I'm thinking chrome dish, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub, and chrome spinner. What do you guys think? The lacs plans as far as paint will be a dark green color with green flakes and neon-ish color pinstripes (to match engine) and MAYBE murals... I do want some gold here and there because I think gold goes with green and I fell in love with a lac that I saw almost exactly like mine but 90d out. Well, I'm not 100% sure about the gold because it is known to fade in the sun.... so I'd like your opinions. All chrome and buy all chrome rims? Or chrome and gold parts and chrome and gold rims as listed above? Also, these will be my first "new" set of rims so I don't know who to go with that will be fairly priced.... I don't want zeniths or daytons YET, maybe next year, but for right now who would you recomend? Thank in advance for any help....
> *


always liked the green/gold color combo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 05:06 PM~11474217
> *Ok, so I'm about ready to order my rims. I'm thinking chrome dish, gold nipples, chrome spokes, gold hub, and chrome spinner. What do you guys think? The lacs plans as far as paint will be a dark green color with green flakes and neon-ish color pinstripes (to match engine) and MAYBE murals... I do want some gold here and there because I think gold goes with green and I fell in love with a lac that I saw almost exactly like mine but 90d out. Well, I'm not 100% sure about the gold because it is known to fade in the sun.... so I'd like your opinions. All chrome and buy all chrome rims? Or chrome and gold parts and chrome and gold rims as listed above? Also, these will be my first "new" set of rims so I don't know who to go with that will be fairly priced.... I don't want zeniths or daytons YET, maybe next year, but for right now who would you recomend? Thank in advance for any help....
> *


that would look good it wouldnt be too much gold...if it was my car i'd probably get some green nipples and hubs or just chromes but different strokes for different folks


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up fellas whats everyone up to :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 29 2008, 05:37 PM~11474407
> *Whats up fellas whats everyone up to :biggrin:
> *


I may have a new edition to my toys :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 29 2008, 06:40 PM~11474420
> *I may have a new edition to my toys :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 what is it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 29 2008, 06:10 PM~11474235
> *always liked the green/gold color combo
> *


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 29 2008, 06:11 PM~11474240
> *that would look good it wouldnt be too much gold...if it was my car i'd probably get some green nipples and hubs or just chromes but different strokes for different folks
> *


Now that you mention it, I saw a guy on here that was selling some gold/candy green/chrome Ds for $800....might see if he still has them...but they were used and I'm kind of skeptical of buying used parts on tha net... imma checc out what kind of deals I can get with new color wheels. If they're not too exspensive I will consider buying them...


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 04:52 PM~11474111
> *No pix yet... I'll try to take some tomorrow and post them. Be aware that it is under construction...no paint no engine no anything.... its all in pieces...  :biggrin:
> *


it dont matter how it looks.... "it still a cadillac"  . a cadi in the junk yard is still better then any other car on the street. except for 60's chevys...


----------



## 919ryder

:wave:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 29 2008, 07:59 PM~11474918
> *it dont matter how it looks.... "it still a cadillac"  . a cadi in the junk yard is still better then any other car on the street. except for 60's chevys...
> *


True.... :biggrin: 


BTW... that's a clean ass caddy you have there


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 29 2008, 06:19 PM~11474663
> *Now that you mention it, I saw a guy on here that was selling some gold/candy green/chrome Ds for $800....might see if he still has them...but they were used and I'm kind of skeptical of buying used parts on tha net... imma checc out what kind of deals I can get with new color wheels. If they're not too exspensive I will consider buying them...
> *


ya its kinda iffy buying parts on the net dont know what ur getting and who ur dealing with...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 29 2008, 05:41 PM~11474424
> *:0  :0 what is it :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i'll snap pics of it tomorrow...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2008, 01:23 AM~11477038
> *ya its kinda iffy buying parts on the net dont know what ur getting and who ur dealing with...
> *


Yeah, I think I'm just gonna go with homeboyz. They seem to have good feedbacc....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 30 2008, 10:19 AM~11477876
> *Yeah, I think I'm just gonna go with homeboyz. They seem to have good feedbacc....
> *


i heard good things about him too  good luck with the lac homie.....hopefully the rest of the car will come out as nice as the engine.....the pic in ur avitar looks good....


----------



## six trey impala

Today ima go and pick up the "New Edition" :0


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2008, 10:06 AM~11478019
> *i heard good things about him too  good luck with the lac homie.....hopefully the rest of the car will come out as nice as the engine.....the pic in ur avitar looks good....
> *


Thanx homie...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2008, 01:09 PM~11478521
> *Today ima go and pick up the "New Edition"  :0
> *


just tell us what it is already......so we don't get hyped up to see a 81 civic or somethin :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2008, 12:09 PM~11478521
> *Today ima go and pick up the "New Edition"  :0
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 30 2008, 04:23 PM~11479981
> *just tell us what it is already......so we don't get hyped up to see a 81 civic or somethin :0
> *


its called "THE CREAM PUFF"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 30 2008, 10:26 PM~11481473
> *its called "THE CREAM PUFF"
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2008, 09:55 PM~11481586
> *:0
> *


its a g-body on gold roadstars but they're ugly


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 12:03 AM~11481896
> *its a g-body on gold roadstars but they're ugly
> *


 :biggrin: sell them and buy some 13's with the gold spoke and chrome


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2008, 11:08 PM~11481915
> *:biggrin: sell them and buy some 13's with the gold spoke and chrome
> *


these are ugly there 15s and standard :uh: ima take them off and put my baby moons on it then get some hubbies


----------



## six trey impala

i drove it home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 12:22 AM~11481966
> *i drove it home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN* :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 30 2008, 11:25 PM~11481976
> *you know the rules PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


its dark out tomorrow i'll get some i washed it today cause it was hella fucken dirty it was parked under a tree...but its cream with dark brown pillow seats and brown dash its got power windows tilt column and cruise control i need to vacume it out...
im still gonna take the buffer to it and wax it


----------



## 919ryder

is it yours or what? MC, Regal, Cutty, what is it


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 01:03 AM~11481896
> *its a g-body on gold roadstars but they're ugly
> *


 :angry: 

THATS WHAT I ROLL ON EXCEPT MINE ALL CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 01:20 AM~11481959
> *these are ugly there 15s and standard :uh: ima take them off and put my baby moons on it then get some hubbies
> *


OPPS JUST READ THAT...BETTER TAKE EM OFF BEFORE YOU RECEIVE A CITATION FOR ROLLIN ON BULLSHIT :cheesy:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

this was before i started to work on it... i still need to take some recent pix


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Aug 31 2008, 03:46 PM~11484153
> *this was before i started to work on it... i still need to take some recent pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wats up homie! :biggrin: anything go down this weekend as far as cruisin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 12:21 PM~11483810
> *OPPS JUST READ THAT...BETTER TAKE EM OFF BEFORE YOU RECEIVE A CITATION FOR ROLLIN ON BULLSHIT :cheesy:
> *


ya exactly :biggrin: :biggrin: 15s= no no standard= even bigger no no then black walls :uh: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 12:07 PM~11483747
> *is it yours or what?  MC, Regal, Cutty, what is it
> *


ya its MINE!!!
these damn wheels are giving me a hard time cause i dont have the key to unlock them :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 05:17 PM~11484493
> *ya its MINE!!!
> these damn wheels are giving me a hard time cause i dont have the key to unlock them :angry:  :angry:
> *



isnt it just a allan to unlock em then a 3/4 extension? might be fked with no grease. put a torch to em...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 05:37 PM~11484554
> *isnt it just a allan to unlock em then a 3/4 extension? might be fked with no grease. put a torch to em...
> *


x2 and what kinda g body is it....with you i'm guessin a monte??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 06:37 PM~11484795
> *x2 and what kinda g body is it....with you i'm guessin a monte??
> *


sup homie hows tha ride commin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 04:37 PM~11484795
> *x2 and what kinda g body is it....with you i'm guessin a monte??
> *


naw its a 85 regal...i'd like a monte though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 05:08 PM~11484936
> *naw its a 85 regal...i'd like a monte though
> *


heres the cream puff...ya i know the wheels are fucken ugly but if any of u fools want them let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















it was fucken dirtier then a bums ass but i washed it then buffed it with the buffer and some 3M rubbing compound i still wanna do the sides again but i ran out of wax :uh:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11484801-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie hows tha ride commin?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its kinda just chillin right now  i'm fuckin dirt poor right now and my family's goin through some real tough times....the power's been off at my crib for awhile now and we're stayin at a friends house on the weekends but during the week we stay at my grandmas crib so needless to say if i ever get a lil grip im gonna flip it double time and hit a huge lick cause im tired of being broke and nobody wants to hire a 16 year old thats willin to work whenever or where ever :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 08:00 PM~11485195
> *heres the cream puff...ya i know the wheels are fucken ugly but if any of u fools want them let me know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was fucken dirtier then a bums ass but i washed it then buffed it with the buffer and some 3M rubbing compound i still wanna do the sides again but i ran out of wax :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did yall pay for it? looks like it needs a lil work but i'd ride the hell out of it as a daily


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 08:14 PM~11486079
> *its kinda just chillin right now  i'm fuckin dirt poor right now and my family's goin through some real tough times....the power's been off at my crib for awhile now and we're stayin at a friends house on the weekends but during the week we stay at my grandmas crib so needless to say if i ever get a lil grip im gonna flip it double time and hit a huge lick cause im tired of being broke and nobody wants to hire a 16 year old thats willin to work whenever or where ever :angry:
> how much did yall pay for it? looks like it needs a lil work but i'd ride the hell out of it as a daily
> *


ya it needs work...it needs a new front bumper and right rear tail light(already got one lined up) the wheels make it look like shit too ima get some hub caps for it...the car ran yesterday but today i went to start it and it would just crank over but wouldnt start up...its acting like its not getting any spark...damn V6s i dont really know shit about them they look funny im used to V8s :biggrin: i like it cause its got the pillow seats...its a regal limited i dont really care for the color too much...ima throw a setup in this one and just wait on juicing the 63...
i like it for the price i got it for


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 10:17 PM~11486098
> *ya it needs work...it needs a new front bumper and right rear tail light(already got one lined up) the wheels make it look like shit too ima get some hub caps for it...the car ran yesterday but today i went to start it and it would just crank over but wouldnt start up...its acting like its not getting any spark...damn V6s i dont really know shit about them they look funny im used to V8s :biggrin: i like it cause its got the pillow seats...its a regal limited i dont really care for the color too much...ima throw a setup in this one and just wait on juicing the 63...
> i like it for the price i got it for
> *


hey i feel ya....yeah it might not be getting any spark or maybe fouled plugs....dont really know much about v6's either :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 08:27 PM~11486176
> *hey i feel ya....yeah it might not be getting any spark or maybe fouled  plugs....dont really know much about v6's either :happysad:
> *


i hope the module didnt go out :uh: barely get the car 1 day then the next its not starting :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 10:37 PM~11486236
> *i hope the module didnt go out :uh: barely get the car 1 day then the next its not starting :uh:
> *


atleast urs ran when u got it... :biggrin: i cant say much tho cause mine was free....i'm happy with my car b/c i've learned more in these past months than i have my whole life


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 09:56 PM~11486871
> *atleast urs ran when u got it... :biggrin: i cant say much tho cause mine was free....i'm happy with my car b/c i've learned more in these past months than i have my whole life
> *


so was mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 03:18 PM~11484271
> *Wats up homie! :biggrin: anything go down this weekend as far as cruisin?
> *


Whuts good ACE! :biggrin: Nothing went down that I know of. Actually, I don't know of anything going down for a while. :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

whaddup fools, been MIA cuz of computer problems, will be MIA again for sure :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 31 2008, 10:18 PM~11487049
> *whaddup fools, been MIA cuz of computer problems, will be MIA again for sure :uh:
> *


nothin much tryin to get this damn regal to run again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

when u get it rollin u should juice it. then when u get the trey right u could make the regal a hopper


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 10:36 PM~11487183
> *when u get it rollin u should juice it. then when u get the trey right u could make the regal a hopper
> *


ya ima put pumps in this one and i'll wait to do the 63 right by wrapping the frame


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 31 2008, 07:00 PM~11485195
> *heres the cream puff...ya i know the wheels are fucken ugly but if any of u fools want them let me know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was fucken dirtier then a bums ass but i washed it then buffed it with the buffer and some 3M rubbing compound i still wanna do the sides again but i ran out of wax :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean i'll ask my primo if he wants them for 77 GP


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 31 2008, 11:18 PM~11487509
> *clean i'll ask my primo if he wants them for 77 GP
> *


coo


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 1 2008, 12:16 AM~11487033
> *Whuts good ACE! :biggrin: Nothing went down that I know of. Actually, I don't know of anything going down for a while. :dunno:
> *


yea no shit huh, i been layin lo key as well so havent been keepin up.


----------



## warning




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 15 2008, 04:57 PM~11354429
> *damn baller!! :biggrin: that escalade looke badass!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 1 2008, 01:37 PM~11490159
> *yea no shit huh, i been layin lo key as well so havent been keepin up.
> *


:werd:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 31 2008, 09:14 PM~11486079
> *its kinda just chillin right now  i'm fuckin dirt poor right now and my family's goin through some real tough times....the power's been off at my crib for awhile now and we're stayin at a friends house on the weekends but during the week we stay at my grandmas crib so needless to say if i ever get a lil grip im gonna flip it double time and hit a huge lick cause im tired of being broke and nobody wants to hire a 16 year old thats willin to work whenever or where ever :angry:
> how much did yall pay for it? looks like it needs a lil work but i'd ride the hell out of it as a daily
> *


bulllllllllllllllshit i told you boy food lion is a good company


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 1 2008, 01:20 AM~11487527
> *coo
> *


get them wheels off?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey you guys I had to create a new myspace profile cause someone keeps hacking :angry: :uh: my profile so add my new one its in my sig


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 06:06 PM~11501112
> *get them wheels off?
> *


fuck no i got the locks off and everything and the bitches still wont come off...i was looking at the locks though and it looks like the tool is supposed to push out some kind of teeth that are on the side to take apart another piece thats on the adapter


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 2 2008, 09:49 PM~11503709
> *Hey you guys I had to create a new myspace profile cause someone keeps hacking :angry:  :uh:  my profile so add my new one its in my sig
> *


add me ur profile is all fucked up and i cant see ur add me link thingy :biggrin: :biggrin: 
it wont let me scroll to the sides on ur profile


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11503752
> *add me ur profile is all fucked up and i cant see ur add me link thingy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> it wont let me scroll to the sides on ur profile
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Sep 2 2008, 11:49 PM~11503709-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you guys I had to create a new myspace profile cause someone keeps hacking :angry:  :uh:  my profile so add my new one its in my sig
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erased my profile but will post link to new one as soon as its done.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 2 2008, 11:50 PM~11503729
> *fuck no i got the locks off and everything and the bitches still wont come off...i was looking at the locks though and it looks like the tool is supposed to push out some kind of teeth that are on the side to take apart another piece thats on the adapter
> *


you need me take pics of wheels and adapters so you get a idea? yes there is theeth that grab. ill fk with my wheels tomorrow and see what ideas i come up with thats keepin it from not commin loose...


----------



## Wicked

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11504330
> *erased my profile but will post link to new one as soon as its done.
> you need me take pics of wheels and adapters so you get a idea? yes there is theeth that grab. ill fk with my wheels tomorrow and see what ideas i come up with thats keepin it from not commin loose...
> *


alright cool erne that would help out alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## whiteboy16

wut up tre idk if u remember me hows da car comin along?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by whiteboy16_@Sep 3 2008, 04:09 PM~11509683
> *wut up tre idk if u remember me hows da car comin along?
> *


its rollin now...put the stereo in it thats about the last thing i did to it...i got a regal now im working on
what up with the caddy


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## clowner13




----------



## ElMonte74'

Got a car show coming up this saturday its the 5th annual run to hillcrest. thinking of entering my car but i'm not sure if i have to pay to get in or not cause its being put on by my club :0 if i do have to pay i won't enter it cause i don't have $45 to register.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11493432
> *bulllllllllllllllshit i told you boy food lion is a good company
> *


 those mother fuckers wont hire me either!!!!! i put in numerous apllications at different places.... no luck yet! :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 3 2008, 07:21 PM~11510840
> *those mother fuckers wont hire me either!!!!! i put in numerous apllications at different places.... no luck yet! :uh:
> *


man go to the store and talk to a manager say you wanna work there and that you are gunna apply online and need to know if you could schdule a interview and then get the store number, then go on the website and put in the application. stay in contact with the SAME manager, if they are hiring(probably are) they WILL hire you. you should have you a job if you do it right

bad news.......went cruising in the caddy, watched my boy gizmo do a few burnouts and when i shifted my rear main seal must hae finally gone out...ALLLLLLLLL of the tranny fluid leaked out. was glad to make it back, checked out the dip stick (of course while it was running) there wasnt even any fucking tranny fluid on the dipstick :uh: ......it was a good day until then  so now i gotta either replace the seals or find the combo im lookin for and quick


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 3 2008, 07:51 PM~11511224
> *man go to the store and talk to a manager say you wanna work there and that you are gunna apply online and need to know if you could schdule a interview and then get the store number, then go on the website and put in the application. stay in contact with the SAME manager, if they are hiring(probably are) they WILL hire you. you should have you a job if you do it right
> 
> bad news.......went cruising in the caddy, watched my boy gizmo do a few burnouts and when i shifted my rear main seal must hae finally gone out...ALLLLLLLLL of the tranny fluid leaked out. was glad to make it back, checked out the dip stick (of course while it was running) there wasnt even any fucking tranny fluid on the dipstick :uh: ......it was a good day until then  so now i gotta either replace the seals or find the combo im lookin for and quick
> *


 :0 I say replace the seals then go looking for your combo.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11512722
> *:0 I say replace the seals then go looking for your combo.
> *


X2


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

Damn G-bodies and there plastic interiors!!  :rant:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 3 2008, 10:48 PM~11513811
> *Damn G-bodies and there plastic interiors!!    :rant:
> 
> *


u crack your dash?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11512722
> *:0 I say replace the seals then go looking for your combo.
> *


i gotta drop the tranns


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11517690
> *i gotta drop the tranns
> *


I gotta drop my trans to. Drop the bitch replace the seals and cruise it till you find you combo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 3 2008, 11:48 PM~11513811
> *Damn G-bodies and there plastic interiors!!    :rant:
> 
> *


 :0 what did you do


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 4 2008, 12:20 PM~11517690
> *i gotta drop the tranns
> *


to do the rear one?? no you dont just take the driveline off


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 3 2008, 11:04 PM~11514270
> *u crack your dash?
> *


It's been cracked. In three places I believe. I broke a few parts in the gauge instrument panel, yesterday. Parts are so brittle I guess from sitting in the sun... It's all gonna get replaced prolly. All Black interior. The dash is one of my biggest concerns, IDK how imma go about fixing it.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2008, 04:17 PM~11519509
> *to do the rear one?? no you dont just take the driveline off
> *


no dude the seal in the back of the block, in between the block and tranny


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 4 2008, 07:07 PM~11521294
> *no dude the seal in the back of the block, in between the block and tranny
> *


thats the front seal dude...and it dont go in the back of your block it goes in the front bell housing of the tranny thats why its called ur front tranny seal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2008, 08:39 PM~11521586
> *thats the front seal dude...and it dont go in the back of your block it goes in the front bell housing of the tranny thats why its called ur front tranny seal
> *


are you sure its not the one near the engine bearing?


----------



## Wicked

Rebuild 305 or goodwrench 350? :dunno:

Jegs has some good deals on those. I can still run my A/C stuff with the 350 right? :|


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11521760
> *Rebuild 305 or goodwrench 350? :dunno:
> 
> Jegs has some good deals on those. I can still run my A/C stuff with the 350 right?  :|
> *


the 350 goodwrench motors are good depending on which package you get...my dad had a old truck we used to call the hulk it had a lift kit with like 34 inch tires and it used to roast them...it smoked the shit out of my 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 4 2008, 07:52 PM~11521693
> *are you sure its not the one near the engine bearing?
> *


tranny fluid dont come out of ur motor thats why its called tranny fluid if you said ur car spilled a bunch of tranny fluid then it has nothing to do with ur motor you dont have seals in the back of ur motor the only thing u have is a flywheel and your freeze plugs and the holes where ur bellhousing bolts up to...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2008, 10:22 PM~11523713
> *the 350 goodwrench motors are good depending on which package you get...my dad had a old truck we used to call the hulk it had a lift kit with like 34 inch tires and it used to roast them...it smoked the shit out of my 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not looking to make a lot of horsepower. Plus my 305 makes about 160hp. :thumbsdown: Could be more or less I haven't dyno tested it so I'm just going by the book. 

I have a Jegs catalog that advertises the Goodwrench 350 at about $1,500. And about $2,300 with some "goodies" included. I think it's fair, plus there's always the option of upgrading in the future right? 383 Stroker??? Sounds good don't it or??? any sugesstions?? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 5 2008, 01:42 AM~11524277
> *I'm not looking to make a lot of horsepower. Plus my 305 makes about 160hp. :thumbsdown: Could be more or less I haven't dyno tested it so I'm just going by the book.
> 
> I have a Jegs catalog that advertises the Goodwrench 350 at about $1,500. And about $2,300 with some "goodies" included. I think it's fair, plus there's always the option of upgrading in the future right? 383 Stroker??? Sounds good don't it or??? any sugesstions?? :dunno:
> *


ya you could always stroke it out but thats expensive and you have to take ur motor apart to do that


----------



## ElMonte74'

or he could just by the 383 cause i always see it being advertised :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2008, 12:24 AM~11523720
> *tranny fluid dont come out of ur motor thats why its called tranny fluid if you said ur car spilled a bunch of tranny fluid then it has nothing to do with ur motor you dont have seals in the back of ur motor the only thing u have is a flywheel and your freeze plugs and the holes where ur bellhousing bolts up to...
> *


one of the seals went out, your right lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 5 2008, 09:09 AM~11525718
> *or he could just by the 383 cause i always see it being advertised :biggrin:
> *


thats a lil more spendy i know the stroker kits seperate are cost almost 2 gz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 02:32 PM~11528441
> *one of the seals went out, your right lol
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 919ryder

well homies, i been in school and just signed up for night school (extra credits) i'm not fuccin around, being poor aint no joke  it's made me realize what life can really be like. i aint playin no more, after high school, if i don't get a job i'm goin to a tech college. if i do get a job right after HS imma go to a tech colleg after i get some money stacked....i got a whole new outlook on life now 

going to spend the night at the Pres. house, then tom. heading to ATL for the big "O" fest....(Mike i know you know what i'm talkin bout)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 5 2008, 04:46 PM~11529014
> *well homies, i been in school and just signed up for night school (extra credits) i'm not fuccin around, being poor aint no joke  it's made me realize what life can really be like. i aint playin no more, after high school, if i don't get a job i'm goin to a tech college. if i do get a job right after HS imma go to a tech colleg after i get some money stacked....i got a whole new outlook on life now
> 
> going to spend the night at the Pres. house, then tom. heading to ATL for the big "O" fest....(Mike i know you know what i'm talkin bout)
> *


If i where you i would just go to night school cause you got all day to look for a job and at night you just go to a certain amount of classes and if the night school their is like the one here you can graduate as early as you want  .


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 5 2008, 04:46 PM~11529014
> *well homies, i been in school and just signed up for night school (extra credits) i'm not fuccin around, being poor aint no joke  it's made me realize what life can really be like. i aint playin no more, after high school, if i don't get a job i'm goin to a tech college. if i do get a job right after HS imma go to a tech colleg after i get some money stacked....i got a whole new outlook on life now
> 
> going to spend the night at the Pres. house, then tom. heading to ATL for the big "O" fest....(Mike i know you know what i'm talkin bout)
> *


yeah obession fest, i saw carlos left lowyalty....never thought id see the day...


*fuccin*, i dont wanna see that again. i dont giva fuck if you say your not in a gang but if you say your not then talk like a normal dude, but you will not talk like that in here.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11529161
> *yeah obession fest, i saw carlos left lowyalty....never thought id see the day...
> fuccin, i dont wanna see that again. i dont giva fuck if you say your not in a gang but if you say your not then talk like a normal dude, but you will not talk like that in here.*


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11529161
> *yeah obession fest, i saw carlos left lowyalty....never thought id see the day...
> fuccin, i dont wanna see that again. i dont giva fuck if you say your not in a gang but if you say your not then talk like a normal dude, but you will not talk like that in here.
> *


whoa damn calmate mikey  dude just ignore it



























Kwit Hayten :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 5 2008, 06:16 PM~11529698
> *whoa damn calmate mikey  dude just ignore it
> Kwit Hayten :biggrin:
> *


dustin is my homie, i dont wanan see him fall like a gang member


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 07:53 PM~11530487
> *dustin is my homie, i dont wanan see him fall like a gang member
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 04:03 PM~11529161
> *yeah obession fest, i saw carlos left lowyalty....never thought id see the day...
> fuccin, i dont wanna see that again. i dont giva fuck if you say your not in a gang but if you say your not then talk like a normal dude, but you will not talk like that in here.*


 :uh: did you adopt dustin?

FREEDOM OF SPEECH HOME GIRL


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:10 PM~11531048
> *:uh: did you adopt dustin?
> 
> FREEDOM OF SPEECH HOME GIRL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 11:47 PM~11504330


Whut up homie, hittin up tha swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81+Sep 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11532208-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 2 2008, 11:47 PM~11504330
> 
> 
> 
> Whut up homie, hittin up tha swap meet this weekend?
> [/b]
Click to expand...

NA HOMIE, IM OUT HERE IN EL VALLE WORKING...SHOULD BE BACK IN FEW DAYS UNLESS THE MONEY KEEPS ROLLIN IN... :biggrin: 

YOU BEEN PUTTIN IN ANY WORK ON THA RIDE?


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

[/quote]
NA HOMIE, IM OUT HERE IN EL VALLE WORKING...SHOULD BE BACK IN FEW DAYS UNLESS THE MONEY KEEPS ROLLIN IN... :biggrin: 

YOU BEEN PUTTIN IN ANY WORK ON THA RIDE?
[/quote]
Orale, gotta make that $ q no?  

Nah, haven't done anything to da lac yet :nosad: you know with school startin and all... still tryin to adjust my schedule. Actually, I have time now since I quit my job but I don't have a ride to tha shop. My homeboy is tryin to buy a 94' fleetwood right now and when he gets it, he'll be takin me over there and helping out. 

Ima hit up tha swapmeet tomorrow though and C if I can get a hold of some more chrome for my engine and imma buy a compressor (maybe paint if I find some) to paint tha lac already. :biggrin: Tryin to get it done for Magnificos


----------



## ElMonte74'

I just got back from the car show will upload the rest of my pics when i go to my room. 

This chick took a pic of me and my car










I know it looks older but it was taken today and i'm gonna darken it later


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:10 PM~11531048
> *:uh: did you adopt dustin?
> 
> FREEDOM OF SPEECH HOME GIRL
> *


no i dont giva shit, dont wanna see he end up liek one of them fools


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2008, 06:04 PM~11536553
> *I just got back from the car show will upload the rest of my pics when i go to my room.
> 
> This chick took a pic of me and my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks older but it was taken today and i'm gonna darken it later
> *


good shit man


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2008, 07:04 PM~11536553
> *I just got back from the car show will upload the rest of my pics when i go to my room.
> 
> This chick took a pic of me and my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks older but it was taken today and i'm gonna darken it later
> *


dats wat its about...goin out and havin a good time showin off your ride


----------



## Texas_Bowties

NA HOMIE, IM OUT HERE IN EL VALLE WORKING...SHOULD BE BACK IN FEW DAYS UNLESS THE MONEY KEEPS ROLLIN IN... :biggrin: 

YOU BEEN PUTTIN IN ANY WORK ON THA RIDE?
[/quote]
Orale, gotta make that $ q no?  

Nah, haven't done anything to da lac yet :nosad: you know with school startin and all... still tryin to adjust my schedule. Actually, I have time now since I quit my job but I don't have a ride to tha shop. My homeboy is tryin to buy a 94' fleetwood right now and when he gets it, he'll be takin me over there and helping out. 

Ima hit up tha swapmeet tomorrow though and C if I can get a hold of some more chrome for my engine and imma buy a compressor (maybe paint if I find some) to paint tha lac already. :biggrin: Tryin to get it done for Magnificos 
[/quote]

Hell yea homie, got get paid... good luck with painting the lac... 

has your homie checked the fleetwood that last minute customs has for sale? its a 96 in pretty good shape.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2008, 05:04 PM~11536553
> *I just got back from the car show will upload the rest of my pics when i go to my room.
> 
> This chick took a pic of me and my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks older but it was taken today and i'm gonna darken it later
> *


looking good beto all og with the slippers :biggrin: :biggrin: 
today there was a cruise here on the ave...i pulled the 63 out went cruising then parked it at the bank with the club...we had the parking lot full of impalas it was badass still more impalas coming out


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11536553
> *I just got back from the car show will upload the rest of my pics when i go to my room.
> 
> This chick took a pic of me and my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks older but it was taken today and i'm gonna darken it later
> *


 I swear it looks this pic was taken back in the 70's or 80's or sumthin. Cool shit homie !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Sep 6 2008, 09:47 PM~11537583-->
> 
> 
> 
> good shit man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mikey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 09:52 PM~11537618
> *dats wat its about...goin out and havin a good time showin off your ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. their where some haters out their. only one i heard was this lady and here kids, The kids where all into the car saying how it looks like their dads and the women said ''*YEAH BUT DADS LOOKS ALOT BETTER*'' :angry: But all that hate just makes even prouder to have this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 7 2008, 12:01 AM~11538405
> *looking good beto all og with the slippers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> today there was a cruise here on the ave...i pulled the 63 out went cruising then parked it at the bank with the club...we had the parking lot full of impalas it was badass still more impalas coming out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i know. sucked cause the insolation in them are gone so i felt every rock and tree limb.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Sep 7 2008, 01:21 AM~11538715
> *I swear it looks this pic was taken back in the 70's or 80's or sumthin. Cool shit homie !
> *


  thanks juan. I never should of said anything cause the pic was supposed to come with plaque for pertisipation(spell check) and Members of Dezert Cruisers don't get one :uh: .


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11542161
> *
> I did.  their where some haters out their.  only one i heard was this lady and here kids, The kids where all into the car saying how it looks like their dads and the women said ''YEAH BUT DADS LOOKS ALOT BETTER'' :angry:
> *


Cant ever please everybody homie! just do what you do at your pace.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2008, 06:26 PM~11542261
> *Cant ever please everybody homie! just do what you do at your pace.
> *


  i was like yeah but i bet his doesn't run :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i'll post the pics later.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11529161
> *yeah obession fest, i saw carlos left lowyalty....never thought id see the day...
> fuccin, i dont wanna see that again. i dont giva fuck if you say your not in a gang but if you say your not then talk like a normal dude, but you will not talk like that in here.
> *


damn my bad homie, shit i didn't even look at it like that.... i'm not in a gang you should know that, the only reason i spell it like that is because its easier and quicker to type on the keyboard, hell.....i didn't even think gang members spelled fucking like that :dunno:

and yes carlos is out, but it was his own decision....im not going to talk about it because it's none of our business


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 7 2008, 11:18 PM~11545300
> *damn my bad homie, shit i didn't even look at it like that.... i'm not in a gang you should know that, the only reason i spell it like that is because its easier and quicker to type on the keyboard, hell.....i didn't even think gang members spelled fucking like that :dunno:
> 
> and yes carlos is out, but it was his own decision....im not going to talk about it because it's none of our business
> *


go to sleep fool :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 6 2008, 10:45 PM~11537568
> *no i dont giva shit, dont wanna see he end up liek one of them fools
> *


yeah it's cool aint nothing wrong with statin an opinion....although i don't think the way you speak makes you a gang member, besides don't gang members say *"FOOLS"* too :dunno: :dunno: 

on another note the Obsession fest was tight got home late as fuck but oh well


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres the pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

I also have one video :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 8 2008, 01:20 AM~11545309
> *go to sleep fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice seeing you up there payaso


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2008, 02:10 PM~11549338
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: nice seeing you up there payaso
> *


shouldn't you be in school young man :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 03:34 PM~11549523
> *shouldn't you be in school young man :biggrin:
> *


didn't wake up till 1:00 this evening :biggrin: had a long ride back last night


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

[/quote]

Hell yea homie, got get paid... good luck with painting the lac... 

has your homie checked the fleetwood that last minute customs has for sale? its a 96 in pretty good shape.
[/quote]

nah, we dont even know about it... wheres last minute customs at? hes trying to find one in the 2500-3000 range and so far he has found 3. a white 94 for 2500 but i dont think the lady came through. she had too many exuses like "i cant find a shop to take off the 22s" and "i dont have the plates for it yet". theres a red one that he is going to go see this week for 3000...he said "wife is trippin" so he has his hopes up for that one. and a third one that is blue over gray, has a grill and 2 moonroofs but needs tlc...

On another note, i found a whole paint kit that included primer, reducer, clear, base coat and measuring cups for $170. they didnt have the green that i wanted so i bought "steel blue" just because it was a good deal. im just gonna go to eastex paint and buy my green and flake for like 200 or so and ill be set (still cheaper than the $600 they quoted me). i also found a compressor for $75 and bought some headers and chrome oil pan and chrome fan for my engine. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2008, 02:41 PM~11549574
> *didn't wake up till 1:00 this evening :biggrin: had a long ride back last night
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 8 2008, 12:18 AM~11545300
> *damn my bad homie, shit i didn't even look at it like that.... i'm not in a gang you should know that, the only reason i spell it like that is because its easier and quicker to type on the keyboard, hell.....i didn't even think gang members spelled fucking like that :dunno:
> 
> and yes carlos is out, but it was his own decision....im not going to talk about it because it's none of our business
> *


lol what u think im in a gang now? 

crips use cc instead of ck, ck=crip killer


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11550396
> *lol what u think im in a gang now?
> 
> crips use cc instead of ck, ck=crip killer
> *


must be different in other places cause here we use ck bk and anything else :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 8 2008, 05:18 PM~11550396
> *lol what u think im in a gang now?
> 
> crips use cc instead of ck, ck=crip killer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lets get back on topic, friday, my club Pres. Ruben is coming to pick up the linc and we gona take it to his house up in Burlington and we gonna get it running / hopefully by sunday  next is rims, body, and paint


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 05:26 PM~11551536
> *must be different in other places cause here we use ck bk and anything else :0
> *


X2 i dont think ur guys crips know how to spell...


----------



## ElMonte74'

so theirs another car show this weekend thinking of going :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11551913
> *X2 i dont think ur guys crips know how to spell...
> *


their them illiterate(spell check) ma fuckas :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11551927
> *so theirs another car show this weekend thinking of going :cheesy:
> *


damn ur lucky we dont really got shit over here anymore show seasons kinda over...but theres a hop coming up towards the end of this month :biggrin: also we're all gonna go cruising cross city to this place called tri cities to go eat at Sonics its about an hour and a half to get there but with us rollin on 13s we'll probably take like 2 and a half hours so far we got 9 Impalas ready to go...my bro is putting back his 66 impala together he put the malibu to the side and decided to finish this one got it running the other day sounds good but needs exhaust cant wait my cousin got rid of the LS monte to my other cousin and he bought a white 63 looks almost like mine but mines got black interior his got brown and mines got the bumper guards and shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11551994
> *damn ur lucky we dont really got shit over here anymore show seasons kinda over...but theres a hop coming up towards the end of this month :biggrin: also we're all gonna go cruising cross city to this place called tri cities to go eat at Sonics its about an hour and a  half to get there but with us rollin on 13s we'll probably take like 2 and a half hours so far we got 9 Impalas ready to go...my bro is putting back his 66 impala together he put the malibu to the side and decided to finish this one got it running the other day sounds good but needs exhaust cant wait my cousin got rid of the LS monte to my other cousin and he bought a white 63 looks almost like mine but mines got black interior his got brown and mines got the bumper guards and shit
> *


 :0 damn oh did i mention that on that day their is also another one going on :biggrin: but i'm not going to that one :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

heres m bros 66
















the motor was nasty and the frame was nasty too on it he cleaned everything up and brought it back to original everything is og but the HEI distributor and the 13s (he just threw those on for now he's got the hubbies) hes gonna throw a quick grey primer for when we go to sonics but he's gonna paint it soon...


----------



## ElMonte74'

yeah i remember that one. cause didn't he have a build thread for it at one time :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 06:20 PM~11552098
> *yeah i remember that one.  cause didn't he have a build thread for it at one time :0
> *


ya he got it running and back together in a weekend


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh don't forget to check out my pics on the other page

and heres that video


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11552148
> *ya he got it running and back together in a weekend
> *


damn really :0 theirs this vato on here offering to buy my monte :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 06:28 PM~11552180
> *damn really :0 theirs this vato on here offering to buy my monte :0
> *


quanto?


----------



## 919ryder

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2008, 07:56 PM~11552463
> *quanto?
> *


I told him 2500 but i'm not selling it yet :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT biotches


----------



## ElMonte74'

Lets hope where here tommorrow cause their turning that collider on in 2 hours :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ehh
my comp is fucked.....fuckin viruses


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 10 2008, 07:27 PM~11570339
> *ehh
> my comp is fucked.....fuckin viruses
> *


stop lookin at the pornos, before u get caught by ur mom again :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2008, 06:32 PM~11570407
> *stop lookin at the pornos, before u get caught by ur mom again :0 :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Hell yea homie, got get paid... good luck with painting the lac... 

has your homie checked the fleetwood that last minute customs has for sale? its a 96 in pretty good shape.
[/quote]

nah, we dont even know about it... wheres last minute customs at? hes trying to find one in the 2500-3000 range and so far he has found 3. a white 94 for 2500 but i dont think the lady came through. she had too many exuses like "i cant find a shop to take off the 22s" and "i dont have the plates for it yet". theres a red one that he is going to go see this week for 3000...he said "wife is trippin" so he has his hopes up for that one. and a third one that is blue over gray, has a grill and 2 moonroofs but needs tlc...

On another note, i found a whole paint kit that included primer, reducer, clear, base coat and measuring cups for $170. they didnt have the green that i wanted so i bought "steel blue" just because it was a good deal. im just gonna go to eastex paint and buy my green and flake for like 200 or so and ill be set (still cheaper than the $600 they quoted me). i also found a compressor for $75 and bought some headers and chrome oil pan and chrome fan for my engine. :biggrin:
[/quote]

last minute is right around the corner from chochis house....on barbara mae st.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 10 2008, 06:32 PM~11570407
> *stop lookin at the pornos, before u get caught by ur mom again :0 :roflmao:
> *


i was makin pornos fool :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 12 2008, 07:58 PM~11589786
> *i was makin pornos fool :uh:
> *


with men :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 13 2008, 12:12 PM~11593111
> *with men :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 13 2008, 12:12 PM~11593111
> *with my girfrriend :uh:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 13 2008, 11:10 PM~11596548
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

May have a job at a grocery store


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11596818
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> May have a job at a grocery store
> *


as a bagger or what?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11596548
> *
> *


u dont know how to use ur penis homeboy u still cant find it :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 14 2008, 12:10 PM~11598960
> *u dont know how to use ur penis homeboy u still cant find it :uh:
> *


says the dude with a vag :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight fools heres the most question asked, whats up with everyones ride???

my caddy is running like a champ but i cant run it no more cuz the trans is leakin and so ima wait untill we can get it on a rack to put trans fluid in it so we can get it on the rack. its makes a funny noise when you go into reserve or go forward. but i am fixin to look at a daily 90 something grand am for 700


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 14 2008, 01:13 PM~11599633
> *aight fools heres the most question asked, whats up with everyones ride???
> 
> my caddy is running like a champ but i cant run it no more cuz the trans is leakin and so ima wait untill we can get it on a rack to put trans fluid in it so we can get it on the rack. its makes a funny noise when you go into reserve or go forward. but i am fixin to look at a daily 90 something grand am for 700
> *


push the car on the rack...
well on my car its not charging i think maybe my alternator or my voltage regulator went out so ima buy myself a chrome internal regulator alt...and ima do another tune up on the motor to get it running right for when we go cruising to tri cities with the club


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11598744
> *as a bagger or what?
> *


Dont know yet they said they'd call :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 14 2008, 06:04 PM~11601298
> *Dont know yet they said they'd call :0
> *


dustin wants to work at a grocery store to be a ************ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

put the 13s on my dads g-house today...
check it


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## 919ryder

got my engine out yesterday, gonna clean everything up today, accumulate some parts, it'll be running i say 3 weeks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 14 2008, 08:30 PM~11601927
> *dustin wants to work at a grocery store to be a ************ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11602465
> *put the 13s on my dads g-house today...
> check it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean :biggrin: now drop it a couple of inches :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2008, 07:57 AM~11605015
> *got my engine out yesterday, gonna clean everything up today, accumulate some parts, it'll be running i say 3 weeks
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 15 2008, 12:44 PM~11607402
> *looks clean :biggrin: now drop it a couple of inches :cheesy:
> *


hes gonna throw some pumps in it...it should be juiced for next year


----------



## 919ryder

i'm so happy, i got that outta the way, now i gotta get the other one in and running properly....oh yeah guess where i'm at right now.....night school :0 i just took a 100 question pretest they say if i get atleast an 85 on it, then i'll automatically get full credit for the course and won't have to come back until the next course


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2008, 04:15 PM~11608780
> *i'm so happy, i got that outta the way, now i gotta get the other one in and running properly....oh yeah guess where i'm at right now.....night school :0 i just took a 100 question pretest they say if i get atleast an 85 on it, then i'll automatically get full credit for the course and won't have to come back until the next course
> *


boy you better make a 93 or better


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 15 2008, 06:19 PM~11609290
> *boy you better make a 93 or better
> *


i wish, i had no clue what any of this shit was..... made a fuckin 70 :thumbsdown: teacher said i scored best in class even though it was new to all of us :uh: fuckit i can handle 3 weeks


----------



## 919ryder

i just realized we're on page 327  one of my fav #'s

when ever i'm down i look at these....makes me feel better + motivation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbBawVWI5FM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjPXCvuFGIA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39plpLZqj88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqM7LfM-_54

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI

damn, i wish i was lowridin' back then


----------



## 919ryder

but instead i'm lowridin' now (or will soon) :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11610595
> *but instead i'm lowridin' now (or will soon) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn did u even get a hand in there...u dont even look dirty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

since its page 327 thought id post this up...







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11611160
> *damn did u even get a hand in there...u dont even look dirty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah buddy, that pics was taken after i Gojoed the fuck outta my arms and hands, but seeing how ruben knew what he was doing, he did the more difficult parts  we also had to pull the whole engine and cherry picker foward w/ his van b/c it kept hitting the firewall on the way out....he said fuckit and got it outta there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> thanks for the info, think hes goin with the blue over gray 94... anyways how u been. u had to evacuate cus of ike huh? man, we have no power or gas at my crib right now. Were running an extension cord from the neighbor lady across tha street so we can use a few appliances and things like right now i hooked up tha computer to get on LIL. Damn i love lowiders, we also have the 10 batteries in my bros crown vic hooked up to a converter so we can watch tv :biggrin: and when they run out of juice, we have 8 in da 79 regal


----------



## 919ryder

damn yall fuckers dead or what???? oh well, i made a lil move and i should everything for the engine by friday (except for the new coil pack) but i talked to some guys and they said the old one should still work (a piece is chipped off) but if it don't, i'll go buy one from the yard and swap it out.


oh yeah, my primo is supposed to bring me an application for a furniture store so we'll see what happens 

(u like that word primo don't u six trey :biggrin: i know a lil somethin)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 17 2008, 07:25 PM~11630204
> *damn yall fuckers dead or what???? oh well, i made a lil move and i should everything for the engine by friday (except for the new coil pack) but i talked to some guys and they said the old one should still work (a piece is chipped off) but if it don't, i'll go buy one from the yard and swap it out.
> oh yeah, my primo is supposed to bring me an application for a furniture store so we'll see what happens
> 
> (u like that word primo don't u six trey :biggrin: i know a lil somethin)
> *


haha ya...we use that all the time...lol i threw the stocks on the regal...finally got those ugly ass 15s off and put some hubbies on it looks way better...but i still cant get the bitch to run again i put a new module in it and still nothing :angry: :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

hmmm. try replacing spark plug wires, spark plugs, or distributor cap?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 17 2008, 08:59 PM~11630537
> *haha ya...we use that all the time...lol i threw the stocks on the regal...finally got those ugly ass 15s off and put some hubbies on it looks way better...but i still cant get the bitch to run again i put a new module in it and still nothing :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 damn. Got my amp problem solved and also sold that 200 watt amp to my homie for his 12'' Kicker and it bumps good not to loud or anything :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

also the guys from that grocery store still hasn't called me :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 17 2008, 10:28 PM~11630837
> *also the guys from that grocery store still hasn't called me :angry:
> *


 shit call them :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11630937
> *shit call them :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I should but I'm going to check out this other place :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

i got that gangsta stance now that the engine is out nose up ass down...haha i'll try to snap a pic when i have spare time


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 17 2008, 09:39 PM~11630949
> *i got that gangsta stance now that the engine is out nose up ass down...haha i'll try to snap a pic when i have spare time
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 17 2008, 08:39 PM~11630949
> *i got that gangsta stance now that the engine is out nose up ass down...haha i'll try to snap a pic when i have spare time
> *


heres an old pic of my car with the motor out it didnt sit too much higher cause it had those other cheap ass springs


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Wheres everyone?


----------



## ElMonte74'

sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i may be adding a new edition to the 63 just waiting to see if the guy still wants to sell them :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> thanks for the info, think hes goin with the blue over gray 94... anyways how u been. u had to evacuate cus of ike huh? man, we have no power or gas at my crib right now. Were running an extension cord from the neighbor lady across tha street so we can use a few appliances and things like right now i hooked up tha computer to get on LIL. Damn i love lowiders, we also have the 10 batteries in my bros crown vic hooked up to a converter so we can watch tv :biggrin: and when they run out of juice, we have 8 in da 79 regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yea homie! we had to evacuate to san anto...now back over here with no electricity...so much shit u take for granted
Click to expand...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11639701
> *Wheres everyone?
> *


waddup mayn! huricane got me fked with no electricity :angry: wats new on tha trey?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 19 2008, 12:21 AM~11641786
> *i may be adding a new edition to the 63 just waiting to see if the guy still wants to sell them :0  :0
> *


 :0 What is it :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ElMonte74'

thought u said u was sleeping :scrutinize: 

ELMONTE74 IMPOSTER!!!!! :0 



:cheesy: :biggrin: waddup homie!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 19 2008, 12:25 AM~11641805
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ElMonte74'
> 
> thought u said u was sleeping :scrutinize:
> 
> ELMONTE74 IMPOSTER!!!!! :0
> :cheesy:  :biggrin: waddup homie!
> *


nada wey just coming down from a good high  :420:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 19 2008, 01:40 AM~11641853
> *nada wey just coming down from a good high  :420:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 11:24 PM~11641799
> *waddup mayn! huricane got me fked with no electricity :angry: wats new on tha trey?
> *


sup homie glad u made it through ok...nothing its still the same ol same 63 but i cant decide on what i want to buy new i got some play money to do some shit now...


----------



## 919ryder

seats....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 19 2008, 12:40 AM~11641857-->
> 
> 
> 
> :420:  :420:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: uffin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 19 2008, 06:52 AM~11642537
> *sup homie glad u made it through ok...nothing its still the same ol same 63 but i cant decide on what i want to buy new i got some play money to do some shit now...
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 19 2008, 06:04 AM~11642571
> *seats....
> *


nope...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 19 2008, 12:40 AM~11641853
> *nada wey just coming down from a good high  :420:
> *


 :no: :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 19 2008, 05:40 PM~11646482-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11647024
> *:no:  :uh:
> *


kick his ass out, getting high is for "gangsters" :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 19 2008, 12:23 AM~11641794
> *Hell yea homie! we had to evacuate to san anto...now back over here with no electricity...so much shit u take for granted
> *


yeah, but after a week, you kinda get used to no electricity.... i still dont have power. its all good though, atleast restaurants are opening now so i can get something good to eat. i cant let this bring me down. i have a deadline that i want to meet wit the lac so im tryin my hardest to do so. gonna buy some blue leather seats for it tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11647481
> *:biggrin:
> kick his ass out, getting high is for "gangsters" :biggrin:
> *


cant kick anyone out of this thread it aint my thread its all ours. i dont agree with the use of weed, im againest that shit. but ay its his life not mine, u cant die from some lil pussy grass that people use to "solve their problems" but he gets caught with that shit :no:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 20 2008, 01:15 AM~11649839
> *cant kick anyone out of this thread it aint my thread its all ours. i dont agree with the use of weed, im againest that shit. but ay its his life not mine, u cant die from some lil pussy grass that people use to "solve their problems" but he gets caught with that shit :no:
> *


i was just fuckin around :biggrin: but hows ur lac coming along? got all the shit for my engine....the engine will be in in about 3 weeks (the club is gonna come help me again) i saw the tightest 32 chevy yesterday...... that bitch was two towned like a candy lime green on top and black on bottom with green ghots flames or someshit....all chromed out.... the dude was young too! i say 26 years old at most.... won't a lowrider it was a hot rod but you gotta love a work of art like that! i was gonna take a pic but my *** brother wouldn't let me :uh: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 20 2008, 12:15 AM~11649839
> *cant kick anyone out of this thread it aint my thread its all ours. i dont agree with the use of weed, im againest that shit. but ay its his life not mine, u cant die from some lil pussy grass that people use to "solve their problems" but he gets caught with that shit :no:
> *


I use it for stress & pain nothing else, i don't over use it like my primo who thinks you have to get high every hour of every day and I guess his job and life gives that much stress :dunno: trust me i done that before and it just makes you retarded using that much :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2008, 08:37 AM~11650722
> *i was just fuckin around :biggrin: but hows ur lac coming along? got all the shit for my engine....the engine will be in in about 3 weeks (the club is gonna come help me again) i saw the tightest 32 chevy yesterday...... that bitch was two towned like a candy lime green on top and black on bottom with green ghots flames or someshit....all chromed out.... the dude was young too! i say 26 years old at most.... won't a lowrider it was a hot rod but you gotta love a work of art like that! i was gonna take a pic but my *** brother wouldn't let me  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :0 I love hot rods


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 20 2008, 10:59 AM~11651504
> *I use it for stress & pain nothing else, i don't over use it like my primo who thinks you have to get high every hour of every day and I guess his job and life gives that much stress :dunno: trust me i done that before and it just makes you retarded using that much :uh:
> *


we can tell :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 20 2008, 12:06 PM~11651540
> *we can tell :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

so whats everyones plans for the weekend? im probably gonna put my car away for the year now...its already raining over here...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:18 PM~11651616
> *so whats everyones plans for the weekend? im probably gonna put my car away for the year now...its already raining over here...
> *


me out of town :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 20 2008, 11:39 AM~11651725
> *me out of town :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that sucks homie hope everything gets better for you...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:54 PM~11651797
> *:biggrin: that sucks homie hope everything gets better for you...
> *


thanks man


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:18 PM~11651616
> *so whats everyones plans for the weekend? im probably gonna put my car away for the year now...its already raining over here...
> *


it's getting cooler over here. last year it was like 80 degrees in December i was like "wtf, the world's comin to an end" this year looks like it gonna actually be cold in the fall and winter time. i love the fall season....the air is more crisp. it just gets me hype for some reason. you're putting your car away and i'm trying to get mine ready to bring out lol. but winter time is gonna be good, not too much stuff to do, more time to work on the ride for next year


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11652066
> *it's getting cooler over here. last year it was like 80 degrees in December i was like "wtf, the world's comin to an end" this year looks like it gonna actually be cold in the fall and winter time. i love the fall season....the air is more crisp. it just gets me hype for some reason. you're putting your car away and i'm trying to get mine ready to bring out lol. but winter time is gonna be good, not too much stuff to do, more time to work on the ride for next year
> *


yup yup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11651504
> *I use it for stress & pain nothing else, i don't over use it like my primo who thinks you have to get high every hour of every day and I guess his job and life gives that much stress :dunno: trust me i done that before and it just makes you retarded using that much :uh:
> *


think what you want, but if you cant handle stress without a retard plant your not a man lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2008, 08:37 AM~11650722
> *i was just fuckin around :biggrin: but hows ur lac coming along? got all the shit for my engine....the engine will be in in about 3 weeks (the club is gonna come help me again) i saw the tightest 32 chevy yesterday...... that bitch was two towned like a candy lime green on top and black on bottom with green ghots flames or someshit....all chromed out.... the dude was young too! i say 26 years old at most.... won't a lowrider it was a hot rod but you gotta love a work of art like that! i was gonna take a pic but my *** brother wouldn't let me  :uh:  :angry:
> *


just worked on that bitch today

put 2 qts of tranny fluid in it then got it on a rack couldnt find the leak so we lowered it back down and filled it up. the car was overheating and you could hear bubbling from the radiator cap. turns out it doesnt have a engine knock, it just needs a new water pump. all the rust and bs inside the water pump was fuckin shit up. so we flushed the radiator and its good, but we didnt put anti freeze, straight water. the thremostat also may be stuck. so i need to get new water pump, radiator cap, thremostat, the fourth thing escapes me rght now :twak: 

other than that she runs like a top, i swear man fuckin 307s might be good for boat anchors but this lil engine has been through 21 years of shit and still runs strong


----------



## 919ryder

cool man, the water pump is prolly gonna run u the most money, but hey if all u need is a water pump, radiator cap, and thermostat.....then fuckit u can get most if not all those parts at a yard or u can just get 'em new at the parts store :biggrin: i would suggest gettin 'em new at the parts store...water pump won't run u more than 70 bucks at the most, i say thermostat about 10-15 bucks tops, and radiator cap will be cheap too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2008, 09:06 AM~11656758
> *cool man, the water pump is prolly gonna run u the most money, but hey if all u need is a water pump, radiator cap, and thermostat.....then fuckit u can get most if not all those parts at a yard or u can just get 'em new at the parts store :biggrin: i would suggest gettin 'em new at the parts store...water pump won't run u more than 70 bucks at the most, i say thermostat about 10-15 bucks tops, and radiator cap will be cheap too
> *


uhhh huuhh :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 21 2008, 12:51 AM~11655813
> *think what you want, but if you cant handle stress without a retard plant your not a man lol
> *


well you don't know me fool :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

I say live ur own life dont worry about other peoples u can try and try to change the way someone else lives but it still aint gonna happen...
"u can give a horse water but u cant make him drink it"


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11657039
> *I say live ur own life dont worry about other peoples u can try and try to change the way someone else lives but it still aint gonna happen...
> "u can give a horse water but u cant make him drink it"
> *


damn fool, i thought my grandpa was the only person who used that saying, true though


----------



## 919ryder

heres a pic of the linc w/ the engine out (can't really see that "g" stance i was talkin bout but oh well) :biggrin:










the goodies i got for the other motor










engine "under wraps"










and the projects to come




















oh and another pic from ATL










hope you've enjoyed :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2008, 02:32 PM~11658440
> *heres a pic of the linc w/ the engine out (can't really see that "g" stance i was talkin bout but oh well) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the goodies i got for the other motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engine "under wraps"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the projects to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and another pic from ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you've enjoyed :biggrin: :uh:
> *


is ur car primered? i thought it was white


----------



## 919ryder

lol nah it was like a silver/blue but i scuffed the whole car, so from a distance it looks like primer haha but i need to get some primer so i can take care of some surface rust before it get's to be a big problem


----------



## 919ryder

damn, i just noticed...i hevent cleaned my white walls since the week i brought the car home, them fuckers are still white...i got those "never dulls" :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2008, 03:45 PM~11658730
> *damn, i just noticed...i hevent cleaned my white walls since the week i brought the car home, them fuckers are still white...i got those "never dulls" :biggrin:
> *


white with brown spots on them :biggrin: :biggrin: take some bleach white to them....lol i need to do the same to the regal...i put the stocks off the 63 on it and they've been put away for a long time already so they're dirty...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 21 2008, 06:03 PM~11658821
> *white with brown spots on them :biggrin:  :biggrin: take some bleach white to them....lol i need to do the same to the regal...i put the stocks off the 63 on it and they've been put away for a long time already so they're dirty...
> *


haha not bad for sitting 8mos. though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2008, 04:47 PM~11659085
> *haha not bad for sitting 8mos. though
> *


ya i think my stocks have sat for about the same :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn why the fuck do i keep comming in here and not replying lol.
keep it movin dustin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 21 2008, 03:32 PM~11658440
> *heres a pic of the linc w/ the engine out (can't really see that "g" stance i was talkin bout but oh well) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you've enjoyed :biggrin: :uh:
> *


Linc looks good like that dustin. :thumbsup: Sunday Driver


----------



## ElMonte74'

Mikey sorry homie for snappin' at you yesterday I was hung over and aggitated :biggrin: (spell check) cause my primo was over here all day :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 22 2008, 02:04 PM~11665416
> *Linc looks good like that dustin.  :thumbsup: Sunday Driver
> *


 :biggrin: yeah, we've done a few things to the Sunday Driver....paint looks flawless from 2ft away but when u get up close, u can really see the little imperfections in the clear and stuff. but not bad at all for a 10 year old paint job! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11666009
> *:biggrin: yeah, we've done a few things to the Sunday Driver....paint looks flawless from 2ft away but when u get up close, u can really see the little imperfections in the clear and stuff. but not bad at all for a 10 year old paint job! :0
> *


i see you putting in work on the linc! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11665444
> *Mikey sorry homie for snappin' at you yesterday I was hung over and aggitated :biggrin: (spell check) cause my primo was over here all day :uh:
> *


i didnt take nothin from it lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2008, 02:06 PM~11666009
> *:biggrin: yeah, we've done a few things to the Sunday Driver....paint looks flawless from 2ft away but when u get up close, u can really see the little imperfections in the clear and stuff. but not bad at all for a 10 year old paint job! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11666085
> *i see you putting in work on the linc! :biggrin:
> *


trying to homie, it's hard w/ no income but i been trying to find a way up to the furniture store to get an app. my cousin never came through w/ one :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11667769
> *trying to homie, it's hard w/ no income but i been trying to find a way up to the furniture store to get an app. my cousin never came through w/ one :angry:
> *


keep ya head up homie! is the store that far? jump on a bike and make it happen... :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11667854
> *keep ya head up homie! is the store that far? jump on a bike and make it happen...  :biggrin:
> *


actually it's on the hwy, about 10-15 min driving.....i'd def. hop on a bike but my shit's all fucked up right now


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11667893
> *actually it's on the hwy, about 10-15 min driving.....i'd def. hop on a bike but my shit's all fucked up right now
> *


damn that would be a good bike drive


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11667893
> *actually it's on the hwy, about 10-15 min driving.....i'd def. hop on a bike but my shit's all fucked up right now
> *


keep your head up man did u do what i told u to do?


----------



## 919ryder

:wave:


----------



## 919ryder

u guys seen the new lowrider mag.....LOWYALTY is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

is it the one with the 62 on the cover


----------



## 919ryder

see if u can spot me....











:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

from the right go in 4 and up :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 24 2008, 05:45 PM~11690006
> *from the right go in 4 and up :0
> *


Nevermind


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin: can't miss my white shiney head....wait that sounded so gay :barf:


----------



## six trey impala

POST PICS OF YOUR CARS!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 07:50 PM~11690046
> *POST PICS OF YOUR CARS!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 919ryder

okay, i'll see if i can get some up....

i don't have pics of all our rides, and some of the pics will be of cars that are no longer in LOWYALTY


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2008, 05:53 PM~11690071
> *okay, i'll see if i can get some up....
> 
> i don't have pics of all our rides, and some of the pics will be of cars that are no longer in LOWYALTY
> *


ok...


----------



## six trey impala

so im bored...how bout we start posting some pics of cars...anyones cars post pics of urs too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11690045
> *:biggrin: can't miss my white shiney head....wait that sounded so gay :barf:
> *


EWWW! ***** YOU GAY :biggrin: J/K


----------



## six trey impala

heres some cool pics of mine


----------



## ElMonte74'

my dads 57 before he put the white walls on it :biggrin: 









my dads 72 AMC Javelin SST









my dads 53 Chevy



























My interior before i took the ratty ass blanket off :biggrin: 






















































Still have more :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the cream puff before i changed the wheels...gotta get some pics of it now...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:05 PM~11690176
> *heres some cool pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shot!


----------



## ElMonte74'

an add for my wheels :biggrin: 












































































































There you go


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11690227
> *Good shot!
> *


thanks...post some of your cars


----------



## six trey impala

heres the creampuff before








now...


----------



## six trey impala

its a lil dirty in the second pic cause it rained...those are the stocks to the 63 haha


----------



## Texas_Bowties

U been driving the regal as daily or is it a project?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:17 PM~11690301
> *U been driving the regal as daily or is it a project?
> *


its gonna be my daily...
it was running really good but i pulled the battery out of it cause it was a friends and put mine in it and now the car wont start up its acting like its not getting any spark i already replaced the module i think it might be the coil...but its gonna be my daily i might just slap some 13s on it...


----------



## 919ryder

homie marks s-10










payaso's cutty (no longer in club)










payaso's 49 trokita (also no longer in club)










a caddy and glasshouse that were kinda in the club



















homie Jr's 63 (no longer in the club)










white caddy i helped Jr build (no longer in club)










Corona's truck










Drake's 62










and the Sunday Drivee










there's a gang of more cars, i just don't have pics of 'em

my linc, Jesse's 63, Ruben's 48, Rocky's s-10, Rocky's cutty, Harry's 70, Nicks g-house, Nick's caddy......few more


----------



## six trey impala

lets see urs


----------



## six trey impala

i need to re-buff the sides on the regal and wax it...cause i got the hood trunk and roof really shiny but ran out of rubbing compound for the sides...it looked really dirty when i got it...everyone said that the car looked like a piece of shit...but i saw potential  now it looks 10X better cleaned up and with stocks


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Texas_Bowties

Even my daily is a impala :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:25 PM~11690368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that car is shiny as fuck...the first pic is a really good one...
its too bad u have to get rid of them...any bites on any of them?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:28 PM~11690396
> *damn that car is shiny as fuck...the first pic is a really good one...
> its too bad u have to get rid of them...any bites on any of them?
> *


been so busy with huricane that have not even been pushing to sell it... soon will hit up ebay...



















:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

The Pops old Rag house








and his G-house...its for sale


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:30 PM~11690405
> *been so busy with huricane that have not even been pushing to sell it... soon will hit up ebay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats fucken badass looks like ur looking into a mirro...
im sure u'll pull some cash out of them on ebay


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11690426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love them topless!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11690408-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Pops old Rag house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 dats wat i been wantin for a minute, just like that color and all!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11690415
> *thats fucken badass looks like ur looking into a mirro...
> im sure u'll pull some cash out of them on ebay
> *


 hopefully cus right after it sells the rag will be goin up.


----------



## 919ryder

don't got too many :biggrin:
























































my s-10



















dad's project




























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:33 PM~11690442
> *:0 dats wat i been wantin for a minute, just like that color and all!!!!
> hopefully cus right after it sells the rag will be goin up.
> *


ya he wants another one...we've found 3 other white ones for sale for pretty cheap...
that car was clean as fuck...it had 75K original miles...it drove better then a newer car...


----------



## six trey impala

damn mikey that towncar lays u disconnect the level ride on it or something?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11690367
> *i need to re-buff the sides on the regal and wax it...cause i got the hood trunk and roof really shiny but ran out of rubbing compound for the sides...it looked really dirty when i got it...everyone said that the car looked like a piece of shit...but i saw potential  now it looks 10X better cleaned up and with stocks
> *


amazing what clean up does!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:35 PM~11690461
> *ya he wants another one...we've found 3 other white ones for sale for pretty cheap...
> that car was clean as fuck...it had 75K original miles...it drove better then a newer car...
> *


wouldnt mind one with red guts kinda like one on menace to society...damn aint seen that movie in a minute...anyone knows what year it was?jus remember it was white with red interior...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:41 PM~11690509
> *amazing what clean up does!!!
> *


yup...funny how little things can give a car a big face lift


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11690470
> *damn Dustin that towncar lays u disconnect the level ride on it or something?
> *


nope, took the factory bags out and put in springs :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:42 PM~11690528
> *wouldnt mind one with red guts kinda like one on menace to society...damn aint seen that movie in a minute...anyone knows what year it was?jus remember it was white with red interior...
> *


its been a while since i've seen the movie but 75 was the last year they made the caprice a convertible im pretty sure it was a 75...that car was clean those custom rear kick panels were the shit hahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 24 2008, 06:44 PM~11690551
> *nope, took the factory bags out and put in springs :biggrin:
> *


haha my bad dont know how i mixed u up with him :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czPIL1-tRg0


----------



## six trey impala

the only thing that sucks on the 71-75 caprice convertibles are the Scissor tops they are a pain in the ass they never go down right or they end up getting stuck and now working...that happened to my dads 75 (u can see in the pics) and his 73 caprice vert


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:49 PM~11690615
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czPIL1-tRg0
> *


ya its a 75 with the 76 front clip...


----------



## six trey impala

Ey erne i got a deal for you...how bout i trade you my 63 and the cream puff for the 63 vert...the cream puff is probably worth around 10gz alone its got the ultimate extreme towing package
















its even got the luxurious option of having pillow seats  u know where to find me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:56 PM~11690694
> *Ey erne i got a deal for you...how bout i trade you my 63 and the cream puff for the 63 vert...the cream puff is probably worth around 10gz alone its got the ultimate extreme towing package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its even got the luxurious option of having pillow seats  u know where to find me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no thanks, dont ride with cars with crooked plates :uh: 

:cheesy: regal dont look in bad shape at all.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11690711
> *no thanks, dont ride with cars with crooked plates :uh:
> 
> :cheesy: regal dont look in bad shape at all.
> *


thats so when ur 3 wheeling people can still read the license plate...
ya it aint too bad...it looks really good for being free... it needs a new front bumper looks like they hit something and twisted it up


----------



## six trey impala

the interior was nasty in it...i vacuumed it out...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11690735
> *thats so when ur 3 wheeling people can still read the license plate...
> ya it aint too bad...it looks really good for being free... it needs a new front bumper looks like they hit something and twisted it up
> *


Is that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me go remove a screw from all my plates :biggrin: 


spokes and it would be a good daily and if anyone fronts on you just bust out the trey


----------



## six trey impala

the interior was nasty in it...i vacuumed it out...








I wanna get a Nardi wheel So i can be like WC "Rollin in tha regal with tha nardi bumpin flashlight foo headin to the party" lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 09:06 PM~11690766
> *the interior was nasty in it...i vacuumed it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna get a Nardi wheel So i can be like WC "Rollin in tha regal with tha nardi bumpin flashlight foo headin to the party" lol
> *


takin those wheels off was best decision you have done all year...lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 07:03 PM~11690745
> *Is that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me go remove a screw from all my plates :biggrin:
> spokes and it would be a good daily and if anyone fronts on you just bust out the trey
> *


EXACTLY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
maybe later i'll put some pumps in it or sell it and find myself a monte or something


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 07:07 PM~11690772
> *takin those wheels off was best decision you have done all year...lol
> *


i have to agree lol those were super ugly maybe if they were reversed it wouldnt be that bad...but standards and 15s with rusty spokes :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 919ryder

i feel ya, my boy had some 17" stds he wanted to sell me, i was like "i'd rather keep stocks on" he was clueless :biggrin:

i wanna get a Nardi for the linc :thumbsup: it's a must for any luxury vehicle imo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

no recent pics of the caddy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 07:49 PM~11690615
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czPIL1-tRg0
> *


that rag house is clean :cheesy: 

ALSO LIKED THAT 5.0 THROW THAT BITCH ON SOME 15X10 DAYTONS WITH THE LOW PROs :biggrin: 

NOW ''GET ME A DOUBLE BURGER WIT CHEESE!!!'' :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11691639
> *that rag house is clean :cheesy:
> 
> ALSO LIKED THAT 5.0 THROW THAT BITCH ON SOME 15X10 DAYTONS WITH THE LOW PROs :biggrin:
> 
> NOW ''GET ME A DOUBLE BURGER WIT CHEESE!!!'' :biggrin:
> *


wit some bolt ons :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 09:27 PM~11692382
> *wit some bolt ons :cheesy:
> *


McLeans


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11692382-->
> 
> 
> 
> wit some bolt ons :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11692681
> *McLeans
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 25 2008, 02:06 PM~11697483
> *:wave:
> *


whats up dustin :cheesy: 

Well fellas my car took a huge dump on today at walmart :uh: 

I went to pick up some thumb tacks for the posters from LRM and also picked up the LRM dedicated to those in the Military and a new Issue of Truckin' magazine and as soon as i try to start nothing :uh: so i think it has to to be the battery so i call my homie boy john to help we hook it up, nothing and now i'm pissed off, we try another set of cables, still nothing and now i'm transferring my anger into violence and that violence and ranting :rant: to the monte :angry: so now i'm thinking of calling my my dip-shit brother before i do i remember he has his phone off which makes me even more pissed :rant: and so my homie tried the test the starter with a screw driver and come to find out its the starter when it barely cranks over we give up we went to my house and got my dad to tow me back to the house.


----------



## 919ryder

damn, for some reason everytime one of our cars won't start it's the starter.....but u know alot of time if u take a big rock or thick stick or something big enough to hold and swing, if u hit the starter a few times it will crank....not saying it will, just saying thats what i do when mine goes out, atleast i'm able to drive it home and park it till i get another one


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 25 2008, 02:06 PM~11698781
> *whats up dustin :cheesy:
> 
> Well fellas my car took a huge dump on today at walmart :uh:
> 
> I went to pick up some thumb tacks for the posters from LRM and also picked up the LRM dedicated to those in the Military and a new Issue of Truckin' magazine and as soon as i try to start nothing :uh: so i think it has to to be the battery so i call my homie boy john to help we hook it up, nothing and now i'm pissed off, we try another set of cables, still nothing and now i'm transferring my anger into violence and that violence and ranting :rant: to the monte :angry: so now i'm thinking of calling my my dip-shit brother before i do i remember he has his phone off which makes me even more pissed :rant: and so my homie tried the test the starter with a screw driver and come to find out its the starter when it barely cranks over we give up we went to my house and got my dad to tow me back to the house.
> *



Something similar happened to me once, I was at a homies house chillin' listening to some tunes. The battery went out about 15 minutes later. When recharged it wouldn't start. All we got was a ticking noise. Pretty much ended up having to leave the car there only to come the next day and find out that the alarm reset itself when the battery died and had disabled the car from starting. :biggrin: Only problem was I figured since when I got the car the alarm horn was disconnected, i didn't need to the alarm remote so took it off my key chain and it ended up getting lost. Fortunately I found it and well things turned out okay. Just keep your head up man and stay positive. At least you didn't end up looking life a fool like me. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

dont have many pix of my lac but heres a shitty one at the shop...








some chrome goin on it








my bike








my trike








half mine, half my brothers....Crown Vic
















:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 25 2008, 03:06 PM~11698781
> *whats up dustin :cheesy:
> 
> Well fellas my car took a huge dump on today at walmart :uh:
> 
> I went to pick up some thumb tacks for the posters from LRM and also picked up the LRM dedicated to those in the Military and a new Issue of Truckin' magazine and as soon as i try to start nothing :uh: so i think it has to to be the battery so i call my homie boy john to help we hook it up, nothing and now i'm pissed off, we try another set of cables, still nothing and now i'm transferring my anger into violence and that violence and ranting :rant: to the monte :angry: so now i'm thinking of calling my my dip-shit brother before i do i remember he has his phone off which makes me even more pissed :rant: and so my homie tried the test the starter with a screw driver and come to find out its the starter when it barely cranks over we give up we went to my house and got my dad to tow me back to the house.
> *


that sucks...but its a eazy fix


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 25 2008, 04:38 PM~11699108
> *dont have many pix of my lac but heres a shitty one at the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some chrome goin on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half mine, half my brothers....Crown Vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


get more pics of the lac if ya can :thumbsup:

good luck with that fuckin starter, bet u wanted to crash it in the ditch lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 25 2008, 04:24 PM~11698984
> *Something similar happened to me once, I was at a homies house chillin' listening to some tunes. The battery went out about 15 minutes later. When recharged it wouldn't start. All we got was a ticking noise. Pretty much ended up having to leave the car there only to come the next day and find out that the alarm reset itself when the battery died and had disabled the car from starting. :biggrin:  Only problem was I figured since when I got the car the alarm horn was disconnected, i didn't need to the alarm remote so took it off my key chain and it ended up getting lost. Fortunately I found it and well things turned out okay. Just keep your head up man and stay positive. At least you didn't end up looking life a fool like me.  :biggrin:
> *


shit I'm almost to the level of just puttin a for sale sign on it


----------



## Wicked

LOL I've had the amount of frustration. I once got the urge to ghostride it off a cliff and jump off at the last second.. :cheesy:  That's also what I'd rather do than sell it.   The thought of seeing someone else driving it  :nosad: 


Just do something else to take your mind off it, and just remember more headaches are coming your way once you start tearing into it. My front clip install was a complete disaster. and I'm sure more nightmares are to come.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11701934
> *shit I'm almost to the level of just puttin a for sale sign on it
> *


why?? the starter aint shit to replace...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 25 2008, 10:37 PM~11701934
> *shit I'm almost to the level of just puttin a for sale sign on it
> *


i know times get rough when shit go's wrong but just got hang in there unless you have your mind on something else... think about all the good and dont dwell on small imperfections... ive gon thru those days where shit just doesnt want go right with cars so just walk away and take breather...


----------



## BLVDloco

wusup homies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 25 2008, 09:57 PM~11702784
> *i know times get rough when shit go's wrong but just got hang in there unless you have your mind on something else... think about all the good and dont dwell on small imperfections... ive gon thru those days where shit just doesnt want go right with cars so just walk away and take breather...
> *


X2 look at my car...i've had way more problems with my car then u guys have even though the car is driving i still dont trust it...the voltage regulator went out when we first put the 305 in it so the car has been draining the battery wheel studs breaking...and now the car is not running that great i think it fouled the plugs...it took me almost 2 years to get my car rolling again...sometimes i felt like getting rid of it too but like Ernie said walk a way and take a breather...watch some truucha or lowrider videos then go back and fuck with it those kind of videos always motivate me  :biggrin: all old cars are gonna come with hella problems its all part of the process of building a car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 25 2008, 10:00 PM~11702804
> *wusup homies
> *


What up loco!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 25 2008, 07:29 PM~11700543
> *get more pics of the lac if ya can :thumbsu:
> *


Ill try to take some.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Its not the starter :biggrin: . We believe its the Starter Relay (as pictured below in my little grubby hands :biggrin: )
and well its gonna be a bitch to find a new one


















MSD makes some and found one that almoat has the same points as this but not sure if it would work









Ill find a pic of the MSD relay


----------



## Texas_Bowties

There you go Beto, we here as homies got look out for one another so I have to get you back motivated on your bucket :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 16 2007, 04:45 PM~8802328
> *Well some of you know me cause i posted a topic about my 53' chevy pickup but my dad took it away from me :angry: .  so now I am going to work on my monte.  It's a 74' Monte Carlo all original except for the motor (it came out of a 87' GMC Suburban) and yes the wheels it has are original.  My grandmother bought it brand new in 74' off the show room floor and it used to be antique white with a white vinyl top.  In the 90's my dad bought it for $200 and painted my grandmothers house to get it.  this going to take awhile because I am currently looking for a job but it's kinda hard to do when i go to school during the day and at night  .  so right now what ever I do i'm saving my money and its working i have $53 in my wallet, and about 30 or 40 dollars in change.  Last year me and my dad took the car to my dads homies upholstery(spell check) shop got the interior done in tuck and roll for a $1,000.  so here are the pics of the way it is right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave some comments.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11426470
> *High Voltage (This car gave inspiration for my monte)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this one i was to occupied by the monte but you can see it in the distence on the pics for the monte :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my pics and vids are blurry.  its because 1. my phone sucks and 2. I was in a rush and forgot to clean my lense properly
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 08:12 PM~11710691
> *There you go Beto, we here as homies got look out for one another so I have to get you back motivated on your bucket :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well we switched fuses and everything nothing and where checking to see if its the Starter Override Relay (I hope its that :biggrin: ) heres some pics

A random pic of the monte









we went to some junkyards and i found this









and a very rare Mercedez front end









And I know some of you recycle aluminum to get some extra fedia but you guys don't save them like this
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









Yes thats my dads 57 GMC with a shit load of cans that we saved :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT where all yall biatches at :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

cleaning :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11717733
> *cleaning :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got damn beto how much fuckin soda do u guys need?


----------



## six trey impala

whats everyones plan for sunday...the last day for a fun day...back to business as usual comes monday..lol im take my car to get washed today last night i pulled it out yesterday all dirty and i was pissed...i hate driving it all dirty cant even see out the fucken windows when cars lights shine on it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11720040
> *whats everyones plan for sunday...the last day for a fun day...back to business as usual comes monday..lol im take my car to get washed today last night i pulled it out yesterday all dirty and i was pissed...i hate driving it all dirty cant even see out the fucken windows when cars lights shine on it
> *


work from 4 to 10:15


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11720047
> *work from 4 to 10:15
> *


lucky...least ur makin money


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2008, 01:27 PM~11720431
> *lucky...least ur makin money
> *


yup


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11720436
> *yup
> *


any up dates on the lac??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11720437
> *any up dates on the lac??
> *


aint been to the shop since last sat. im goin tomorrow tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 28 2008, 12:31 PM~11720443
> *aint been to the shop since last sat. im goin tomorrow tho
> *


ohhh...thought u were working at the shop?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Sep 28 2008, 12:11 PM~11720028
> *got damn beto how much fuckin soda do u guys need?
> *


:biggrin: lol we got $69 bucks out of it  Got my car running it was the Starter Override relay but since there hard to come buy we jerry rigged it i'll take pics of what we did  . my plans for today are to wash and vacuum my car, cruise, and keep clean till next friday or saturday and go cruise


----------



## ElMonte74'

and heres the now jerry rigged relay


----------



## six trey impala

me and my dad are about to go cruise by the fair today...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11721148
> *me and my dad are about to go cruise by the fair today...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

took the monte for a cruise drives good theirs no over charging no nada just need to get me my new tranny and i'll be set  . Then i'm just gonna lay a base coat on it but not sure what color probally white then lay down some of that clear for flat paint and then paint the roof red with flake :biggrin: and drop it for now till i get it juiced  . I'm pretty sure you guys change things you want done to your car, like I wanna do this type of paint job, with this interior etc... but my primo doesn't understand that, he does but he only thinks it's all right for him but not others :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 28 2008, 09:54 PM~11723300
> *took the monte for a cruise drives good theirs no over charging no nada just need to get me my new tranny and i'll be set  .  Then i'm just gonna lay a base coat on it but not sure what color probally white then lay down some of that clear for flat paint and then paint the roof red with flake :biggrin: and drop it for now till i get it juiced  .  I'm pretty sure you guys change things you want done to your car, like I wanna do this type of paint job, with this interior etc... but my primo doesn't understand that, he does but he only thinks it's all right for him but not others :uh:
> *


Have you thought about goin single stage on the white? maybe add a bit of flattening agent if you want a satin finish? do you have any major bodywork? let me know if you need pointers on getting that body laser straight.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 08:59 PM~11723350
> *Have you thought about goin single stage on the white? maybe add a bit of flattening agent if you want a satin finish? do you have any major bodywork? let me know if you need pointers on getting that body laser straight.
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING OF BUT COULDN'T REMEMBER THE NAME :biggrin: . 

HERES SOME PICS OF THE DAMAGE


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Make sure you get that body right. didnt you want to someday build your own shop? take advantage of the experience...the quarter dent looks like you will have fun...just be carefull in not losing the body line...cant notice if its kinked or not from pic...any better angles of it?

other than that it looks like very minimal.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11723893
> *Make sure you get that body right. didnt you want to someday build your own shop? take advantage of the experience...the quarter dent looks like you will have fun...just be carefull in not losing the body line...cant notice if its kinked or not from pic...any better angles of it?
> 
> other than that it looks like very minimal.
> *


which one the first pic or second pic if its the first one I curbed checked bad coming out of a Allsups and the one in the second pic was done back in the days before we got the car from my grandmother


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11723865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any better angles of this one?


----------



## six trey impala

just got back...my car yesterday broke one of the clamps to the water pump hose that goes to the radiator i put a new one on and it was fine for a while till i pulled up to my brothers house and parked it it was leaking anti freeze so i tried tightening it and it stopped for a while then went home and started leaking again so i pulled the hose off and stuffed it all the way to the top and tightened it up as much as i could and it stopped...so we cruised around with my cousin he's got a white 63 impala too but all og then came home and i drove my car out to selah to my aunts house had a 1/4 tank when we first went cruising with my cousins then got home from selah with it a little bit below a quarter...the car does really good on gas


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 11:06 PM~11724615
> *any better angles of this one?
> *


no cause when i take pics its always invisible


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11725085
> *just got back...my car yesterday broke one of the clamps to the water pump hose that goes to the radiator i put a new one on and it was fine for a while till i pulled up to my brothers house and parked it it was leaking anti freeze so i tried tightening it and it stopped for a while then went home and started leaking again so i pulled the hose off and stuffed it all the way to the top and tightened it up as much as i could and it stopped...so we cruised around with my cousin he's got a white 63 impala too but all og then came home and i drove my car out to selah to my aunts house had a 1/4 tank when we first went cruising with my cousins then got home from selah with it a little bit below a quarter...the car does really good on gas
> *


my cars been doing good on gas to for some reason :0


----------



## 919ryder

sup guys, been taking these last couple days to clean up the engine compartment (although it still looks like shit :uh: ) imma get some blue wire conduit from autozone when i get some money  hopefully it'll look better than wires everywhere like an octopus :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 29 2008, 02:47 PM~11729760
> *sup guys, been taking these last couple days to clean up the engine compartment (although it still looks like shit :uh: ) imma get some blue wire conduit from autozone when i get some money  hopefully it'll look better than wires everywhere like an octopus :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 29 2008, 01:47 PM~11729760
> *sup guys, been taking these last couple days to clean up the engine compartment (although it still looks like shit :uh: ) imma get some blue wire conduit from autozone when i get some money  hopefully it'll look better than wires everywhere like an octopus :biggrin:
> *


get some wire loom...and paint ur engine bay


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

anyone know of anyone selling a chrome plated 63 grill...mine looks dull as fuck and i dont feel like polishing it...


----------



## six trey impala

almost time to put the cars away...i think ima pull the motor out of the 63 again...i wanna put a new oil pump in it cause when i start the motor u can hear its got a weak oil pump...plus i got a turbo 350 with low gears and im gonna put a shift kit in it and replace all the seals and a new module should be sicky icky for next year


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2008, 11:26 PM~11735355
> *almost time to put the cars away...i think ima pull the motor out of the 63 again...i wanna put a new oil pump in it cause when i start the motor u can hear its got a weak oil pump...plus i got a turbo 350 with low gears and im gonna put a shift kit in it and replace all the seals and a new module should be sicky icky for next year
> *


shit not for me i get to drive mine 24-7  rain, sleet, snow, nor dead of night will stop me from cruising :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2008, 04:39 PM~11730340
> *get some wire loom...and paint ur engine bay
> *


thats what i'm gonna do, i gotta get some money saved up first. i thought wire looms were for spark plug wires?? my linc comes stock with those  not the kind we're used to seeing though b/c my sprk plug wires plug in at two coil packs in front of the engine, so the wire looms go over the altenator


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 29 2008, 10:28 PM~11735373
> *shit not for me i get to drive mine 24-7  rain, sleet, snow, nor dead of night will stop me from cruising :biggrin:
> *


rust will...but i guess if its ur only car cant do anything about it...


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 30 2008, 04:13 PM~11742600
> *rust will...but i guess if its ur only car cant do anything about it...
> *


I've been dying to go to the DMV and register my car non-op. Problem is, I need a car to replace this one. Something a bit more practical. Knowing me I'll probably buy me a '80s g-body. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 30 2008, 06:33 PM~11743370
> *I've been dying to go to the DMV and register my car non-op. Problem is, I need a car to replace this one. Something a bit more practical. Knowing me I'll probably buy me a '80s g-body. :cheesy:
> *


haha ya i need another car to drive...thinking about selling the regal and getting a little honda thats good on gas...i dont care if its ugly as long as it gets me from point a to b...i'll still have the 63 for weekends


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11744677
> *
> *


hows everything going with you and ur family??


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11744549
> *haha ya i need another car to drive...thinking about selling the regal and getting a little honda thats good on gas...i dont care if its ugly as long as it gets me from point a to b...i'll still have the 63 for weekends
> *



It can be a pain sometimes to bee in a big car all the time, and my monte is tiny compared to an Impala.  I've always been a fan of the Acura Integra. :0


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit everyone

im stackin cash, just waiting for the time to order the parts i need. i really need to start body work 2. rust is geting worse than what it was when i got it. i didnt get water proof primer plus it was my first time doing that shit so i fucked up


----------



## 919ryder

it's all a part of the learnin process homie, i'm goin through some of the same shit myself, i'm doing all body work my self, with little tips from friends who have knowledge that i lack.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11744739
> *hows everything going with you and ur family??
> *


its there, just taking everything one day at a time...

havnt even gon look at cars at the storage or even tought bout driving them im so distracted.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 1 2008, 11:50 AM~11750244
> *its there, just taking everything one day at a time...
> 
> havnt even gon look at cars at the storage or even tought bout driving them im so distracted.
> *


damn...everything will be on track again...just takes time...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11750367
> *damn...everything will be on track again...just takes time...
> *


just keeping faith in god...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

This is something i had posted in a blog on myspace before i erased my page... speaks alot of truth in who you decide to let in your life and who you chose to reject...





"THE COMPANY YOU KEEP” 



It Is Better To Be Alone, Than In The Wrong Company. Tell me who your best friends are, & I will tell you who you are. If you run with wolves, you will learn how to howl. But, if you associate with eagles, you will learn how to soar to great heights. A mirror reflects a man’s face, but what he is really like is shown by the kind of 'friends' he chooses. The simple but true fact of life is that you become like those with whom you closely associate for the good & the bad. 
The less you associate with some people, the more your life will improve. Any time you tolerate mediocrity in others, it increases your mediocrity. An important attribute in successful people is their impatience with negative thinking and negative acting people. As you grow, your associates will change. Some of your "friends" will not want you to go on. They will want you to stay where they are. "Friends" that don’t help you climb will want you to crawl. Your "friends" will stretch your vision or choke your dream. Those that don’t increase you will eventually decrease you. 
Consider this: 
Never receive counsel from unproductive people. 
Never discuss your problems with someone incapable of contributing to the solution, because those who never succeed themselves are always first to tell you how. Not everyone has a right to speak into your life. You are certain to get the worst of the bargain when you exchange ideas with the wrong person. 
Don’t follow anyone whose not going anywhere. With some people you spend an evening: with others you invest it. 
Be careful where you stop to inquire for directions along the road of life. 
Wise is the person who fortifies his life with the right friendships. 
-You can easily judge the character of a person
by how he treats those who can do nothing for him/her.-
-Blessed are those who give without remembering
and take without forgetting.-
-No accurate thinker will judge another person
by that which the other person's enemies say about him.-


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 1 2008, 12:23 PM~11750521
> *just keeping faith in god...
> *


good things happen to those who want it most...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2008, 03:40 PM~11751305
> *good things happen to those who want it most...
> *


very well put, 

like my sig. says "Life isn't fair, it's just fairer than death"  i thank God every day that i wake up. i mean, the whole time i didn't have power (3 months) i thought about the things to come in the future and realized that God done me that way for a reason, he wanted me to wake up and realize what life is really about, what life is really like out there on your own, and i can honestly say, that those 3 months changed my life and whole outlook on life tremendously  

i can't stress enough how important i know realize it is to not be lazy or try to just "barely get by" everyone should always strive to excell at anything they do wether it be getting a doctorates degree or just completing High School. i will never knock anyone for a decision they've made, b/c u don't know what they've been goin through or what decisions they have for the future, u never know....the fool who dropped out in 10th grade may very well be our next "Bill Gates".


----------



## ElMonte74'

Now i know we all listen to oldies and we listen to 60s music do any of you listen to oldies from the british invaision(sp) like the Beatles, Dusty Springfield, Lovin' Spoonful...ECT


Heres one song i like from The Left Bankes

Walk away Renee





But in 68 The Four Tops did their cover of this song

Walk Away Renee





which version do yall like


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11751803
> *very well put,
> 
> like my sig. says "Life isn't fair, it's just fairer than death"  i thank God every day that i wake up. i mean, the whole time i didn't have power (3 months) i thought about the things to come in the future and realized that God done me that way for a reason, he wanted me to wake up and realize what life is really about, what life is really like out there on your own, and i can honestly say, that those 3 months changed my life and whole outlook on life tremendously
> 
> i can't stress enough how important i know realize it is to not be lazy or try to just "barely get by" everyone should always strive to excell at anything they do wether it be  getting a doctorates degree or just completing High School. i will never knock anyone for a decision they've made, b/c u don't know what they've been goin through or what decisions they have for the future, u never know....the fool who dropped out in 10th grade may very well be our next "Bill Gates".
> *


if ur down with religion its like that but everyone has a plan no matter what they believe. 

workin tonight and tomorrow prob sunday 2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 2 2008, 11:38 PM~11766515
> *Now i know we all listen to oldies and we listen to 60s music do any of you listen to oldies from the british invaision(sp) like the Beatles, Dusty Springfield, Lovin' Spoonful...ECT
> Heres one song i like from The Left Bankes
> 
> Walk away Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in 68 The Four Tops did their cover of this song
> 
> Walk Away Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which version do yall like
> *


naw...i dont listen to much of the beaters or any of that kind of music... the only oldies i listen to are like soul oldies from the 40s 50s and 60s i dont care for the Beatles and all those other bands...the only one i do like are the BEEGEE's they're the shit.


----------



## six trey impala

i listen to more oldies and funk i got a bunch of thick ass CD cases full of them...
anything u can cruise to thats what i listen too


----------



## six trey impala

ey Beto u should get a vid of ur monte roastin the tires!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Sep 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11563121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11778193
> *
> *


that cars badass dont care for the interior but the rest of the car is badass


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11778370
> *that cars badass dont care for the interior but the rest of the car is badass
> *


just tryn motivate beto some more..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 03:29 PM~11778385
> *just tryn motivate beto some more..
> *


motivate me...you should gift the vert to me...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11778396
> *motivate me...you should gift the vert to me...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OOOTTTTTAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11777275
> *ey Beto u should get a vid of ur monte roastin the tires!!!
> *


 :0 lol I will i have to delete some shit off my phone to get a good vid of it :biggrin: That Montes clean thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 03:52 PM~11778505
> *:0  :0  :0 OOOTTTTTAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

so whats everyones plan for sunday :0 me i'm gonna clean the monte, check the fuses, check the fluids, and go cruise for a little, oh forgot one thing check the tinsle on my sub to see if its still connected :uh: :biggrin: . Oh hey guys I need some help with a problem. theirs this girl that i've known for a long time and I still have crush on here and I want to ask here out but IDK if she's seeing some one already and I don't want to come on to strong and make her feel uncomfortable, what should i do.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11780882
> *so whats everyones plan for sunday :0 me i'm gonna clean the monte, check the fuses, check the fluids, and go cruise for a little, oh forgot one thing check the tinsle on my sub to see if its still connected :uh:  :biggrin: .  Oh hey guys I need some help with a problem.  theirs this girl that i've known for a long time and I still have crush on here and I want to ask here out but IDK if she's seeing some one already and I don't want to come on to strong and make her feel uncomfortable, what should i do.
> *


i just got back from cruising...my bro got his impala driving so we pulled out all the other impalas including mine and went cruising it was pretty fun...oh and for the lady situation this is what u gotta do...Take a gun put it to her head and say (AY LADY U GOTTA DATE TONIGHT!!!) she'll most likely say no thats when u say "well now u do and handcuff urself to her :biggrin:  works every time


----------



## six trey impala

whenever im single and wanna get a date i jus roll up playin this...lets the females know im single and ready to mingle...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBkX0U6H80M&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 11:45 PM~11780972
> *i just got back from cruising...my bro got his impala driving so we pulled out all the other impalas including mine and went cruising it was pretty fun...oh and for the lady situation this is what u gotta do...Take a gun put it to her head and say (AY LADY U GOTTA DATE TONIGHT!!!) she'll most likely say no thats when u say "well now u do and handcuff urself to her :biggrin:   works every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I like that movie


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 5 2008, 12:33 AM~11780882
> *so whats everyones plan for sunday :0 me i'm gonna clean the monte, check the fuses, check the fluids, and go cruise for a little, oh forgot one thing check the tinsle on my sub to see if its still connected :uh:  :biggrin: .  Oh hey guys I need some help with a problem.  theirs this girl that i've known for a long time and I still have crush on here and I want to ask here out but IDK if she's seeing some one already and I don't want to come on to strong and make her feel uncomfortable, what should i do.
> *


if you have known her for a while just play it cool and ease on in...joke around and bullshit with her... give her little signs here and there and you will most likely get some type of feedback from her... find out where she be chillin at or what she likes to do and use it to your advantage... good luck homie!


or you could just buy a 63 impala and just roll up and say "you want go for a cruise" :nicoderm:  works everytime! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 10:55 PM~11781035
> *if you have known her for a while just play it cool and ease on in...joke around and bullshit with her... give her little signs here and there and you will most likely get some type of feedback from her... find out where she be chillin at or what she likes to do and use it to your advantage... good luck homie!
> or you could just buy a 63 impala and just roll up and say "you want go for a cruise" :nicoderm:   works everytime! :biggrin:
> *


yes it does :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:57 AM~11781050
> *yes it does :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup big homie! hows tha trey treating ya? been acting right?


----------



## six trey impala

when i roll the 63 to mc'ds or a restaurant and find a fine bitch i play this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ3xDxcr2rk&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 10:58 PM~11781053
> *sup big homie! hows tha trey treating ya? been acting right?
> *


its doing alright still has little kinks that ima work out over the winter gonna pull the motor and trans out got a th350 for it with low gears and im putting a shift kit in it...i just got back from cruising it jamming out to some oldies and funk...got alot of thumbs up and alot of peoples faces were pressed up against the glass in the mcdonalds to look at the impalas :biggrin: :biggrin: how are you doing?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:59 AM~11781059
> *when i roll the 63 to mc'ds or a restaurant and find a fine bitch i play this...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ3xDxcr2rk&feature=related
> *


been jammin this in tha trey alot lately, tha honeys like it... :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5euYYV443k


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:02 PM~11781080
> *been jammin this in tha trey alot lately, tha honeys like it... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5euYYV443k
> *


i was rollin to that today...sounds good with a clear stereo...especially the beginning...
this is like my favorite song to roll too...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj9onl-SJIE


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:02 AM~11781079
> *its doing alright still has little kinks that ima work out over the winter gonna pull the motor and trans out got a th350 for it with low gears and im putting a shift kit in it...i just got back from cruising it jamming out to some oldies and funk...got alot of thumbs up and alot of peoples faces were pressed up against the glass in the mcdonalds to look at the impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin: how are you doing?
> *


still taking it a day at a time but bouncing back from some issues i was handling and goin thru...finally made it back to put in some work in the vert in over a month... :biggrin: yup, almost feel like a celeb having everyone stare...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:03 AM~11781086
> *i was rollin to that today...sounds good with a clear stereo...especially the beginning...
> this is like my favorite song to roll too...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj9onl-SJIE
> *


sounds like we have very similar taste in riding material because im always riding to that one...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11781091
> *still taking it a day at a time but bouncing back from some issues i was handling and goin thru...finally made it back to put in some work in the vert in over a month... :biggrin: yup, almost feel like a celeb having everyone stare...
> *


ya we parked at mc'd's and some kid came up out of no where and was like damn this car is sick and he's like what year is this a 64? and i was like no its a 63 then he's like damn all impalas rolling up...this car is really clean


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 5 2008, 12:33 AM~11780882
> *so whats everyones plan for sunday :0 me i'm gonna clean the monte, check the fuses, check the fluids, and go cruise for a little, oh forgot one thing check the tinsle on my sub to see if its still connected :uh:  :biggrin: .  Oh hey guys I need some help with a problem.  theirs this girl that i've known for a long time and I still have crush on here and I want to ask here out but IDK if she's seeing some one already and I don't want to come on to strong and make her feel uncomfortable, what should i do.
> *


tell her that there is no better feeling cruising at night in tha lolo with the windows down, fresh air comming in jamming to this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PxL1WxcSc

and if she aint down with that then you dont need her...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11781096
> *sounds like we have very similar taste in riding material because im always riding to that one...
> *


 :biggrin: its in our lowrider genes...
this songs badass to cruise too...midnight star is the shit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVe0o6lRgcY


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:10 PM~11781131
> *tell her that there is no better feeling cruising at night in tha lolo with the windows down, fresh air comming in jamming to this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PxL1WxcSc
> 
> and if she aint down with that then you dont need her...
> *


and then take her in the back seat and play this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJEyuatZqbE


----------



## six trey impala

"kissed her chichitas, her nalgitas too,she grabbed my chorizo, she knew what to do" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 11:50 PM~11781004
> *whenever im single and wanna get a date i jus roll up playin this...lets the females know im single and ready to mingle...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBkX0U6H80M&feature=related
> *


Sorry don't listen to country


----------



## six trey impala

i sing this song to the females with the broken hearts then i take them to the back seat of my cheby :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN-AkPShWz0
Rocky padilla songs usually gets the hormones going


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:12 AM~11781144
> *:biggrin: its in our lowrider genes...
> this songs badass to cruise too...midnight star is the shit...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVe0o6lRgcY
> *


captain sky - them changes is one of my fav funk, just got that addicting beat...

kick - lollipop is also a good one.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:18 PM~11781190
> *Sorry don't listen to country
> *


"como que no got dammeet" :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AslnsWyZIO4 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:23 AM~11781221
> *"como que no got dammeet" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AslnsWyZIO4 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH4oMbyxyNI&feature=related :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Something I want to tell you - Johnny & The Expressions
nzLO1GdwN4A&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11781206
> *captain sky - them changes is one of my fav funk, just got that addicting beat...
> 
> kick - lollipop is also a good one.
> *


ya i got both of those songs...funks the shit too roll too during the day but i like jamming out to oldies at night...
this song has a sick beat...right at 00:29


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:27 PM~11781243
> *Something I want to tell you - Johnny & The Expressions
> nzLO1GdwN4A&feature=related
> *


that songs sick...that song was on the first tape that i ever bought it was a old lowrider oldies tape i got it when i was like 5 or 6


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:25 PM~11781231
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH4oMbyxyNI&feature=related :biggrin:
> *


im almost positive my dad has that CD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

this song brings back memories of when i was little listening this at my grandma and grandpas old house in the ghetto...they had the 8-track...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vny2gBksUK4


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 11:27 PM~11781246
> *ya i got both of those songs...funks the shit too roll too during the day but i like jamming out to oldies at night...
> this song has a sick beat...right at 00:29
> *


what a idiot forgot the song lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQHJy23R_IE


----------



## ElMonte74'

Sabor a Mi - El Chicano
lpcWW5UIP6Y&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

this is a badass funk song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WDVzawDxhw


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:31 AM~11781271
> *this song brings back memories of when i was little listening this at my grandma and grandpas old house in the ghetto...they had the 8-track...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vny2gBksUK4
> *


ah man thats all my dad would jam to on long trips...tape would just keep on playing and playing, had me goin nuts :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:32 PM~11781276
> *Sabor a Mi - El Chicano
> lpcWW5UIP6Y&feature=related
> *


i dont know why but i dont really get a kick out of that song my dad has it on tape


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:31 AM~11781271
> *this song brings back memories of when i was little listening this at my grandma and grandpas old house in the ghetto...they had the 8-track...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vny2gBksUK4
> *


I memer this song from when i was little :biggrin: 
Whats wrong with 8 track :0 

but this what my dad listened to mostly, nothing but Tejano music  

Little Joe y La Familia





Joe Bravo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:34 AM~11781282
> *i dont know why but i dont really get a kick out of that song my dad has it on tape
> *


You don't like El Chicano :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:36 PM~11781303
> *You don't like El Chicano :0
> *


i dont like sabor a mi


----------



## ElMonte74'

Suavecito - Malo
-qIX06iaXMQ&feature=related


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjIIY41w6yI


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:38 AM~11781312
> *i dont like sabor a mi
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Stevie Wonder :thumbsup:

Confessing a Feeling - The Escorts
MaJyUP1GIi4&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

Puro Oldies Por Vida :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:40 PM~11781321
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjIIY41w6yI
> *


that song is fucken sick...reminds me of the old young hogg videos...badass jam right there


----------



## six trey impala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCET8pBkgdA
barbara lynn you'll lose a good thing


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:43 PM~11781342
> *Puro Oldies Por Vida :biggrin:
> *


until the clock stops ticking


----------



## six trey impala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGcJrOGxJpU


----------



## six trey impala

any of u guys remember this song...
Patti drew-working on a groovy thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWqTAGf_YYk


----------



## six trey impala

The elgins-darling baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTcwivEKcWk


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 5 2008, 12:44 AM~11781350-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCET8pBkgdA
> barbara lynn you'll lose a good thing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fucking bad ass song i bump it all the time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:46 AM~11781360
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGcJrOGxJpU
> 
> *


This Rolas bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:50 PM~11781381
> *fucking bad ass song i bump it all the time
> This Rolas bad
> *


your damn skippy it is...i can go on all night...i know hella oldies


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:48 AM~11781370
> *any of u guys remember this song...
> Patti drew-working on a groovy thing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWqTAGf_YYk
> *


yeah good song

The Elgins - Darling baby is a good song to


----------



## ElMonte74'

Aaron Neville - Tell it like it is :cheesy: 
0jM5U_Q018s&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

sick ass song
barbara lewis-hello stranger
that beat is soo smooth and sick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9uaUeCZB3U


----------



## Texas_Bowties

we jammin in here :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781403
> *sick ass song
> barbara lewis-hello stranger
> that beat is soo smooth and sick
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9uaUeCZB3U
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11781402
> *Aaron Neville - Tell it like it is :cheesy:
> 0jM5U_Q018s&feature=related
> *


cant forget that jam...
ey how do u post the video like that?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781405
> *we jammin in here :biggrin:
> *


Simon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11781405
> *we jammin in here :biggrin:
> *


like how we're supposed to be


----------



## six trey impala

Cant forget any of her songs especially this one
Mary Wells- You beat me to the punch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqVRaQSHjU&feature=related
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:53 AM~11781411
> *cant forget that jam...
> ey how do u post the video like that?
> *


heres the code to do it

heres the link, put the ending of the link (thats been *highlighted*) in between the code

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*rrluuSvbxIY*

put in between this but don't space
[ youtube ] [ / youtube ]


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rax4MdpuFs

cant never go wrong with any brenton wood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhMIF0fi9pU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4FzJrkT4iw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkCRcxXLgM&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izBe5UiuySQ
donnie elbert-what can i do


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:59 AM~11781443
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rax4MdpuFs
> 
> cant never go wrong with any brenton wood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhMIF0fi9pU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4FzJrkT4iw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkCRcxXLgM&feature=related
> *


Bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:59 PM~11781443
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rax4MdpuFs
> 
> cant never go wrong with any brenton wood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhMIF0fi9pU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4FzJrkT4iw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkCRcxXLgM&feature=related
> *


i want love is another sick jam but u cant forget
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KsDNdRm8
brenton wood-take a chance on me


----------



## Texas_Bowties

fkn code didnt work


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:00 AM~11781452
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izBe5UiuySQ
> donnie elbert-what can i do
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Joe bataan-Mujer Mia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUZI6IyxfTo
Joe bataan-My Cloud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-kGDf_ZXME
Ralfi Pagan-make it with you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7ywz596tU


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 02:03 AM~11781467
> *i want love is another sick jam but u cant forget
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KsDNdRm8
> brenton wood-take a chance on me
> *


i played that song for my ex and she just started cryn...every argument she would put that song...very powerfull song.


----------



## six trey impala

The temprees-Love can be so wonderful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNE9gcIsdUg


----------



## six trey impala

The Sa-Shays- boo hoo hoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFzJ-Bucc7Y


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:06 AM~11781482
> *i played that song for my ex and she just started cryn...every argument she would put that song...very powerfull song.
> *


crazy how music can make a big influence on things


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:05 AM~11781477
> *Joe bataan-Mujer Mia
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUZI6IyxfTo
> Joe bataan-My Cloud
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-kGDf_ZXME
> Ralfi Pagan-make it with you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7ywz596tU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Marvin & Johnny-Cherry Pie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLj9N8SOY7M


----------



## six trey impala

another tight oldie...
GQ-I do love you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtlahHiQiUM


----------



## six trey impala

a underground oldie...
Bertha Tillman-Oh my angel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SrA28LgTNA


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:09 AM~11781493
> *Marvin & Johnny-Cherry Pie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLj9N8SOY7M
> *


 :biggrin: bad ass song

I was listen to GQ earlier


----------



## six trey impala

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: six trey impala, ElMonte74', *RoyalimageC.C.509
*
howdy big sis!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

hey six u got any kermit the frog greatest hits :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 02:11 AM~11781502
> *a underground oldie...
> Bertha Tillman-Oh my angel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SrA28LgTNA
> *


damn never herd of many people bring that song up :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 02:12 AM~11781509
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: six trey impala, ElMonte74', RoyalimageC.C.509
> 
> howdy big sis!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any nudes?


----------



## six trey impala

I know u all have heard this song...even if it wasnt the original one.
Isley Brothers-Footsteps in the dark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DLnUwUpnb8


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 11:13 PM~11781515
> *any nudes?
> *


wut u wanna c my pito :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:13 AM~11781515
> *any nudes?
> *


i dont think u wanna see any...its like looking at National Geographic magz :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:13 AM~11781516
> *I know u all have heard this song...even if it wasnt the original one.
> Isley Brothers-Footsteps in the dark
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DLnUwUpnb8
> *


Isley Brothers are the bomb


----------



## Texas_Bowties

This one always works for tha honeys :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3YzNBy-WHY


----------



## ElMonte74'

Oh how it hurts
Z2s-5jurn4A&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Oct 5 2008, 12:12 AM~11781510
> *hey six u got any kermit the frog greatest hits :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


limited edition


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509+Oct 5 2008, 02:14 AM~11781520-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut u wanna c my pito :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if thats what you want to call it sweet cheeks :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 02:14 AM~11781521
> *i dont think u wanna see any...its like looking at National Geographic magz :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

Tony allen-night owl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfddybXoiXs


----------



## six trey impala

Smokey robinson-ooh baby baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:17 AM~11781536
> *Tony allen-night owl
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfddybXoiXs
> *


----------



## six trey impala

The teen queens-eddie my love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8NMwxreuR0


----------



## six trey impala

everyones heard this song...
Bloodstone-natural high
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o3A1YVhPOk


----------



## six trey impala

Some slow jams...
Teddy Pendergrass-Love TKO
funny how he'd sing song for the ladies and have concerts for ladies only and he ended up being a ****...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9VuPkIIv4


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:18 AM~11781540
> *Smokey robinson-ooh baby baby
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs
> *


bad ass rola :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Teddy pendergrass-turn off the lights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1uv-w5quH4&feature=related


----------



## NorthWestRider

wutcha no bout that snakes


----------



## six trey impala

The impressions- Im so proud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3gY8I5DHms
a better version in my opinion
Main ingredient-Im so proud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3gY8I5DHms


----------



## six trey impala

What u know about that








and that
CHROME and PAINT!!!


----------



## NorthWestRider

oh yeah?????????


----------



## six trey impala

Heres a song to play when ur grounded or broke lol
Bill Withers-Aint no sunshine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XflbpAOBVfE


----------



## NorthWestRider

i got that too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Oct 5 2008, 12:28 AM~11781588
> *oh yeah?????????
> *


ya but that car cant roll on its own power :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

Oran Juice Jones- Here i go again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJydMlJvE7w


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11781603
> *ya but that car cant roll on its own power :0  :0
> *


not yet but just wait  till i unleash that power on yo ass :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11781603
> *ya but that car cant roll on its own power :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWestRider

im uploading the pics from tonight


----------



## six trey impala

Zapp and Roger- Dance floor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Zjrcp45gI
Zapp and Roger- So ruff So tuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB2YAgMzv7k
Zapp and Roger- Heart Breaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R3_8nrSErU
Zapp and Roger- Heard it through the grapevine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEmngwODKwk&feature=related
Zapp and Roger- I can make you dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5N84Dee57M&feature=related
Zapp and Roger- More bounce to the ounce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCcstd2ckjw&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Oct 5 2008, 12:34 AM~11781623
> *im uploading the pics from tonight
> *


Coo send them to me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Oct 5 2008, 12:33 AM~11781619
> *not yet but just wait   till i unleash that power on yo ass :0
> *


----------



## NorthWestRider

im gonna post them in our topic


----------



## six trey impala

One way- Cutie Pie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2o_SKj_-6Q


----------



## Texas_Bowties

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAlMi_3ls5s


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Oct 5 2008, 12:39 AM~11781647
> *im gonna post them in our topic
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Slave-Just a touch of love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV95BAgyPrQ


----------



## six trey impala

Bootsy Collins- Id rather be with you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vLUUSqv0A


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lots of songs lol. been busy with work, worked three straight days in a row thanks to people caling out. but fuck those shifts sucked ass.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 5 2008, 12:59 AM~11781059
> *when i roll the 63 to mc'ds or a restaurant and find a fine bitch i play this...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ3xDxcr2rk&feature=related
> *


:roflmao: the only bitches u will find at mc'ds over heere are some crackhead hoes that'll give u head if u buy 'em breakfast :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

For those of you whose tires have a brown stain on you tires whether its on your daily or sunday cruiser try Turtle Wax Tire shine F21 :biggrin: That shit gives it a nice shine and clean the grime off it. I'm borrowing some from my primo and it cleaned them good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11793456
> *For those of you whose tires have a brown stain on you tires whether its on your daily or sunday cruiser try Turtle Wax Tire shine F21 :biggrin: That shit gives it a nice shine and clean the grime off it.  I'm borrowing some from my primo and it cleaned them good
> *


u can use bleach white too...thats just cause they're dry and dirty spray bleach white all over the tire and a brush and rub them and it'll take it off and keep it off... :no: :biggrin:
dont use that shit for shine cause it attacts dirt more then anything if u want a shine put son of a gun on it  i put son of a gun on my car and it lasted me like a month and a half with shine till i took it out in selah in the dirt it got a little dry looking


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 6 2008, 03:00 PM~11793527
> *u can use bleach white too...thats just cause they're dry and dirty spray bleach white all over the tire and a brush and rub them and it'll take it off and keep it off...  :no:  :biggrin:
> dont use that shit for shine cause it attacts dirt more then anything if u want a shine put son of a gun on it   i put son of a gun on my car and it lasted me like a month and a half with shine till i took it out in selah in the dirt it got a little dry looking
> *


actually it really doesn't shine, it cleans it and darkens the tire to make it look brand new  

I'll show you a pic after i upload them


----------



## ElMonte74'

MI CARRUCHA









SOME RANDOM PICS :biggrin: 










































MY INTERIOR










































MY SUB AND MY NEW BOX









AND MY NEW AMP









HERES THE TIRE WITH THAT SHINE ON IT SEE HOW IT BARELY SHINES BUT THE TIRE IS DARKER









NOW COMPARED TO MEGUIRE'S TIRE SHINE









NOW COMPARED TO NO TIRE SHINE









:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

u got ur speakers like mine...sitting in the back seat...mine didnt come with long enough speaker wires to go to the package tray...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2008, 12:05 AM~11799197
> *u got ur speakers like mine...sitting in the back seat...mine didnt come with long enough speaker wires to go to the package tray...
> *


LOL I PUT THEM THEIR CAUSE I WAS WANTING THE SPEAKER BOXES FOR THEM BUT I WANT TO PUT THEM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 7 2008, 01:05 AM~11799197-->
> 
> 
> 
> u got ur speakers like mine...sitting in the back seat...mine didnt come with long enough speaker wires to go to the package tray...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 01:06 AM~11799209
> *LOL I PUT THEM THEIR CAUSE I WAS WANTING THE SPEAKER BOXES FOR THEM BUT I WANT TO PUT THEM BACK :biggrin:
> *


LIKE OMG THAT IS LIKE SO GHETTO!!! :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 12:07 AM~11799215
> *LIKE OMG THAT IS LIKE SO GHETTO!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11799209
> *LOL I PUT THEM THEIR CAUSE I WAS WANTING THE SPEAKER BOXES FOR THEM BUT I WANT TO PUT THEM BACK :biggrin:
> *


I'm curious, what is the name of the color of your interior? :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

IF YOU GUYS REMEMBER I WAS LOOKIN FOR A SONG THIS IS THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: GOT DOWNLOADED TO A CD AND BUMPING IT IN MY RANFLA


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 01:22 AM~11799310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU GUYS REMEMBER I WAS LOOKIN FOR A SONG THIS IS THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: GOT DOWNLOADED TO A CD AND BUMPING IT IN MY RANFLA
> *


video no longer available :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 12:20 AM~11799297
> *I'm curious, what is the name of the color of your interior?  :0
> *


ITS CALLED FADED TO HELL WITH A DIFFERENT PAINTED DASH :biggrin: 

IDK WE TOLD THEM THAT WE WANTED TUCK AND ROLL IN MAROON AND SAW THAT ONE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 12:24 AM~11799316
> *video no longer available :angry:
> *


WTF! :angry: 

HERES THE LINK

MAD CJ MACK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFf87Blsd0


----------



## Wicked

What color was it originally? Was the top the same color as the interior?


Why am I asking so many questions!? :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 12:27 AM~11799336
> *What color was it originally? Was the top the same color as the interior?
> Why am I asking so many questions!?  :cheesy:
> *


IT WAS THE SAME COLOR ONLY A LITTLE BRIGHTER KINDA THE COLOR THAT DASH PAD IS PAINTED, NO THE TOP WAS WHITE, AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHY YOUR ASKING SO MANY ?'s :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 AM~11799342
> *IT WAS THE SAME COLOR ONLY A LITTLE BRIGHTER KINDA THE COLOR THAT DASH PAD IS PAINTED, NO THE TOP WAS WHITE, AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHY YOUR ASKING SO MANY ?'s :biggrin:
> *


maybe he likes your car and wants to ask you out on date :0 









:cheesy: we need updates on the MC beto you slippin :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 12:35 AM~11799362
> *maybe he likes your car and wants to ask you out on date :0
> :cheesy: we need updates on the MC beto you slippin :angry:
> *


LOL I'M DOIN WHAT LITTLE I CAN


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 11:35 PM~11799362
> *maybe he likes your car and wants to ask you out on date :0
> :cheesy: we need updates on the MC beto you slippin :angry:
> *


ya now u dont need to ask the girl u got Juanita


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2008, 01:44 AM~11799395
> *ya now u dont need to ask the girl u got Juanita
> *


problem solved! :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Do not use me to secretly hint out your fantasies to Beto. Let 'em know how you feel homies.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11799342
> *IT WAS THE SAME COLOR ONLY A LITTLE BRIGHTER KINDA THE COLOR THAT DASH PAD IS PAINTED, NO THE TOP WAS WHITE, AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHY YOUR ASKING SO MANY ?'s :biggrin:
> *


I was just curious. Since you guys have owned the car since new, pretty interesting to know what a car has been through. Not many can say that.


----------



## 919ryder

True, well.....not many updates on the linc.....we'll see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 01:03 PM~11802041
> *Do not use me to secretly hint out your fantasies to Beto. Let 'em know how you feel homies.
> *


its ok homie, no need to try cover yourself up, i wont tell no one


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 12:06 PM~11802059
> *I was just curious. Since you guys have owned the car since new, pretty interesting to know what a car has been through. Not many can say that.
> *


i got a pic of it back when i was 5 i'll post it up later


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 10:51 AM~11802453
> *its ok homie, no need to try cover yourself up, i wont tell no one
> *


:uh: 
Yah ok, this is coming from a guy from TEXAS :uh: :cheesy: 







Texas = :nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11803378
> *:uh:
> Yah ok, this is coming from a guy from TEXAS :uh:  :cheesy:
> Texas = :nosad:
> *


no te enojes mijita, guess all you guys from california have been getting a little too much sun because you can never come up with nothing new...


its ok homie, ill keep my word on not telling none about you liking beto


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 12:58 PM~11803617
> *no te enojes mijita, guess all you guys from california have been getting a little too much sun because you can never come up with nothing new...
> its ok homie, ill keep my word on not telling none about you liking beto
> *


That's a joke right? because that funny as hell!! Keep it up. Don't worry I don't take the internet seriously... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 04:26 PM~11803842
> *That's a joke right? because that funny as hell!! Keep it up. Don't worry I don't take the internet seriously...  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 02:26 PM~11803842
> *That's a joke right? because that funny as hell!! Keep it up. Don't worry I don't take the internet seriously...  :cheesy:
> *


ROUND ONE FIGHT!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 11:03 AM~11802041
> *Do not use me to secretly hint out your fantasies to Beto. Let 'em know how you feel homies.
> *


what hints...you were the one asking a bunch of questions i thought u were gonna ask him on a date next...sounded like u wanted to know all the colors on the car so u can get a matching bra and thong :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11804761
> *what hints...you were the one asking a bunch of questions i thought u were gonna ask him on a date next...sounded like u wanted to know all the colors on the car so u can get a matching bra and thong :biggrin:
> *


It's funny really it is. But this isn't middle school so please, these jokes are old. I suggest you guys brush up on your act. It's simple really, I asked a question. One of my priorities is to know and learn as much as I can so, asking questions is part of it all. And don't confuse my friendliness with something else. Beto is someone I've known for a while, way before LIL. So he's a good homie naturally. Don't feel let out because I'm not as friendly to the rest. So Fuck Off with your childish shit. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 05:04 PM~11805191
> *It's funny really it is. But this isn't middle school so please, these jokes are old. I suggest you guys brush up on your act. It's simple really, I asked a question. One of my priorities is to know and learn as much as I can so, asking questions is part of it all. And don't confuse my friendliness with something else. Beto is someone I've known for a while, way before LIL. So he's a good homie naturally. Don't feel let out because I'm not as friendly to the rest. So Fuck Off with your childish shit.  :cheesy:
> *


thought u said u dont take the internet seriously? 
we're just fucking with you so get off your rag it was only a joke...i dont know if u've seen before but we do joke around with each other in here


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11805191
> *It's funny really it is. But this isn't middle school so please, these jokes are old. I suggest you guys brush up on your act. It's simple really, I asked a question. One of my priorities is to know and learn as much as I can so, asking questions is part of it all. And don't confuse my friendliness with something else. Beto is someone I've known for a while, way before LIL. So he's a good homie naturally. Don't feel let out because I'm not as friendly to the rest. So Fuck Off with your childish shit.  :cheesy:
> *


dont get your chonies on a bunch mija  breath its only the internet...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2008, 04:14 PM~11805270
> *thought u said u dont take the internet  seriously?
> we're just fucking with you so get off your rag it was only a joke...i dont know if u've seen before but we do joke around with each other in here
> *


I know, but I wasn't sure of that. I don't come in here often to know or see that.

And understand I grew up being the type of kid others like to fuck with. So naturally I tend to not take a joke well, they're annoying.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 04:22 PM~11805344
> *dont get your chonies on a bunch mija  breath its only the internet...
> *


I'm aware of that. :happysad: For a moment I thought I was somewhere else. :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11805191
> *It's funny really it is. But this isn't middle school so please, these jokes are old. I suggest you guys brush up on your act. It's simple really, I asked a question. One of my priorities is to know and learn as much as I can so, asking questions is part of it all. And don't confuse my friendliness with something else. Beto is someone I've known for a while, way before LIL. So he's a good homie naturally. Don't feel let out because I'm not as friendly to the rest. So Fuck Off with your childish shit.  :cheesy:
> *


excuse juan he an get a little hot under the collar once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11805619
> *:biggrin:
> *


MAMALO!














:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Hey beto someone gave me something that i might contribute it to the MC...will hit ya up later on it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh oh oh I fixed my car found out it was just the fuse for the gauges but i'm keeping the wires in my trunk in case i get stranded again  but still replacing the over-ride relay


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 04:52 PM~11805619
> *:biggrin:
> *


Da fuck u smiling bout? I knock yo ass out too nikka! :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11805634
> *Hey beto someone gave me something that i might contribute it to the MC...will hit ya up later on it.
> *


 :0 que :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11805642
> *Da fuck u smiling bout? I knock yo ass out too nikka! :angry:
> *


calm down killer :biggrin: no reason to have your panties in a bunch vato :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 04:52 PM~11805619
> *excuse juan he an get a little hot under the collar once in a while :biggrin:
> *


It could have been worse. You've seen worse, I'm sure of that.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11805663
> *It could have been worse. You've seen worse, I'm sure of that.
> *


yeah i have seen worse I remember LRL


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 04:57 PM~11805661
> *calm down killer :biggrin: no reason to have your panties in a bunch vato :biggrin:
> *


The heat is getting to me brah.. I'm tired of it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11805683
> *The heat is getting to me brah.. I'm tired of it.
> *


shit its already getting cold over here  I want a non stop summer :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 04:58 PM~11805671
> *yeah i have seen worse I remember LRL
> *


LOL Don't remind me!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11805692
> *LOL Don't remind me!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11805683
> *The heat is getting to me brah.. I'm tired of it.
> *


then kill yoself!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 04:59 PM~11805690
> *shit its already getting cold over here  I want a non stop summer :biggrin:
> *


 Me too, but living in the IE is hard. In other areas it's nice and perfect. Here it's like riding on the highway to hell.


----------



## streetrider

:0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 05:02 PM~11805707
> *then kill yoself!
> *


You'd like that


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 07:02 PM~11805710
> *Me too, but living in the IE is hard. In other areas it's nice and perfect. Here it's like riding on the highway to hell.
> *


damn really :0 shit I remember going to phoenix man we had the air conditioner on full blast windows cracked and it didn't work :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 08:06 PM~11805746
> *You'd like that
> *


na homie, wont want that, never met you but you came in talkin all negative... life is what you make of it...if all them people you grew up with made fun of you to the point that you still thinking bout it means you let yourself get deffeated... wise up and build that self disipline, life is too short to waist it on bullshit.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 05:09 PM~11805774
> *na homie, wont want that, never met you but you came in talkin all negative... life is what you make of it...if all them people you grew up with made fun of you to the point that you still thinking bout it means you let yourself get deffeated... wise up and build that self disipline, life is too short to waist it on bullshit.
> *


I thought we were joking? I was joking that time. Trust me bro you have no idea how I am, we don't even know each other. I made a mistake, I acknowledge it, and I've moved on. As I thought you did. Over the years I've made myself a better person, but my attitude is not something I have much control over. That I admit. Life is a learning experience and I learn from every single one. No matter if it's on the net or not. I'm fortunate to have had older people telling similar things as you have so for that I'm not what you think I am. Sure my attitude sucks but if people care enough they'll see my good side, and soon they won't even remember my bad side. It doesn't sound fair but you know how fucked up people can be. I try to stay positive as much as I can, but I'm only human.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11805756
> *damn really :0 shit I remember going to phoenix man we had the air conditioner on full blast windows cracked and it didn't work :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Phoenix is the end of that highway. LOL I got cuzins over there I wanna visit. I don't think I could stand the heat.


----------



## six trey impala

damn it sounds like a novela in here


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11805858
> *I thought we were joking? I was joking that time. Trust me bro you have no idea how I am, we don't even know each other.  I made a mistake, I acknowledge it, and I've moved on. As I thought you did. Over the years I've made myself a better person, but my attitude is not something I have much control over. That I admit. Life is a learning experience and I learn from every single one. No matter if it's on the net or not. I'm fortunate to have had older people telling similar things as you have so for that I'm not what you think I am. Sure my attitude sucks but if people care enough they'll see my good side, and soon they won't even remember my bad side. It doesn't sound fair but you know how fucked up people can be. I try to stay positive as much as I can, but I'm only human.
> *


thats cool but didnt ask for a life story here bro, just kickin lil knowledge to you... thought we where done, so did i but you stil wanted to talk on manner so it just made it funny to me to keep fuckin with you cus short wired people are funny to me.

thats good you keepin it positive, only way to live life. and trust me homie, i dont take none of this serious because all i got do is turn off computer and you disapear...lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn been gone like one day and you fuckers are makin thisbitch heated lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

So what everyone stoped putting up quotes????

"To move forward in a big way, concentrate on managing your future rather than dwelling in the past. Learn from the past, but dont stay there; it wastes time. Don't focus on old problems when you can look for solutions that will help you reach your current & future goals" -Donald J. Trump


----------



## Wicked

Don't need it. I just wanted to make things clear. That's all.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11806511
> *damn been gone like one day and you fuckers are makin thisbitch heated lol
> *


lol not even like that, just making the day go by faster :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 7 2008, 07:21 PM~11805873
> *Phoenix is the end of that highway. LOL I got cuzins over there I wanna visit. I don't think I could stand the heat.
> *


when i was the temp was 120 :uh: felt like 90 when you where outside but once you got into your car its like 200 in it :biggrin: only thing i did over that was swim


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 PM~11809418
> *when i was the temp was 120 :uh: felt like 90 when you where outside but once you got into your car its like 200 in it :biggrin: only thing i did over that was swim
> *


:cheesy: 
Got the A/C on full blast right now! Thank god I'm moving! MC will be garaged from now on, and It'll be less of a pain to work on.  

TTT!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 8 2008, 02:45 PM~11813785
> *:cheesy:
> Got the A/C on full blast right now! Thank god I'm moving! MC will be garaged from now on, and It'll be less of a pain to work on.
> 
> TTT!
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

sup homies, hopefully tomarrow i can show u guys somethin i've had up my sleeve for about a week.......just waitin for somethin to come through, thats all :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2008, 01:50 PM~11822561
> *sup homies, hopefully tomarrow i can show u guys somethin i've had up my sleeve for about a week.......just waitin for somethin to come through, thats all :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: 

did you ever have any luck with finding a job?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11822561
> *sup homies, hopefully tomarrow i can show u guys somethin i've had up my sleeve for about a week.......just waitin for somethin to come through, thats all :biggrin:
> *


oh shit :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 9 2008, 01:51 PM~11822578-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> did you ever have any luck with finding a job?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talked to 'em, they said to go up there when i'm done with night school :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 9 2008, 03:10 PM~11823338
> *oh shit  :cheesy:
> *


don't get too excited....i'm still not 100% sure this thing is gonna work out.....but like i said, we'll see what happens :biggrin: needless to say, i found the deal of a lifetime :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2008, 04:09 PM~11823894
> *talked to 'em, they said to go up there when i'm done with night school :biggrin:
> don't get too excited....i'm still not 100% sure this thing is gonna work out.....but like i said, we'll see what happens :biggrin: needless to say, i found the deal of a lifetime :0
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck big homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11822561
> *sup homies, hopefully tomarrow i can show u guys somethin i've had up my sleeve for about a week.......just waitin for somethin to come through, thats all :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2008, 07:03 AM~11829304
> *:biggrin:
> *


well you gonna show us :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 10 2008, 08:03 AM~11829304
> *:biggrin:
> *


Well???


----------



## six trey impala

Got another car today!!! its a classic


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11834549
> *Got another car today!!! its a classic
> *


 :0 what :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 10 2008, 08:08 PM~11835054
> *:0 what :biggrin:
> *


you'll see...ill snap pics tomorrow its sick  im gonna be driving it more then the 63 thats for sure


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2008, 12:45 AM~11835924
> *you'll see...ill snap pics tomorrow its sick  im gonna be driving it more then the 63 thats for sure
> *


empty your PM box


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 10:48 PM~11835942
> *empty your PM box
> *


just did


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11835924
> *you'll see...ill snap pics tomorrow its sick  im gonna be driving it more then the 63 thats for sure
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 10 2008, 11:49 PM~11835954
> *just did
> *


its tomorrow u bitch wheres the pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11840867
> *its tomorrow u bitch wheres the pics lol :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

been busy working on old chevys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2008, 09:58 PM~11841242
> *been busy working on old chevys
> *


drove it out to selah...which is the farthest i've driven it soo far...its a head turner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2008, 11:50 PM~11841421
> *drove it out to selah...which is the farthest i've driven it soo far...its a head turner :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well post it up :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 11 2008, 11:32 PM~11841576
> *well post it up :angry:
> *


bitch if i would have taken pics last night u wouldnt have been able to see it...i'll get some today for sure


----------



## six trey impala

heres a hint before i post it...its a 82 and its royal blue with baby blue and white pinstripes and the wheels are smaller then 14s


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 11:00 AM~11842812
> *heres a hint before i post it...its a 82 and its royal blue with baby blue and white pinstripes and the wheels are smaller then 14s
> *


is it a chevy


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 12:00 PM~11842812
> *heres a hint before i post it...its a 82 and its royal blue with baby blue and white pinstripes and the wheels are smaller then 14s
> *


Ridin on 12's????????GANGSTUH


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 12 2008, 02:19 PM~11843923
> *Ridin on 12's????????GANGSTUH
> *


CHICKA CHICKA YEAH YEAH!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 12 2008, 12:57 PM~11843563
> *is it a chevy
> *


its a rare car you dont see very many on the streets


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 05:01 PM~11844345
> *its a rare car you dont see very many on the streets
> *


quit bullshitin already fool!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 12 2008, 06:54 PM~11845359
> *quit bullshitin already fool!!!
> *


shut up bitch...camera battery's are dead and i just got back from cruising with the club so its too dark to take pics anyways


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 05:01 PM~11844345
> *its a rare car you dont see very many on the streets
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11845595
> *:0 :dunno:
> *


Word on the street he got a lecab caddy! :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 08:11 PM~11845528
> *shut up bitch...camera battery's are dead and i just got back from cruising with the club so its too dark to take pics anyways
> *


its called tv remote batteries and flash mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11845750
> *its called tv remote batteries and flash mother fucker :biggrin:
> *


those are the dead ones that are in it...flash uses the batteries more


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 12 2008, 07:31 PM~11845718
> *Word on the street he got a lecab caddy! :0
> *


yup thats what i got...82 lecab caddy...  royal blue with baby blue pinstripes


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11845828
> *yup thats what i got...82 lecab caddy...  royal blue with baby blue pinstripes
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

does anyone even know what a lecab caddy is besides me and erne?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11846548
> *does anyone even know what a lecab caddy is besides me and erne?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427341


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11846548
> *does anyone even know what a lecab caddy is besides me and erne?
> *


a vert caddy, pics or it didnt happen and if it did im comming to cut your fucking nuts off you lucky fucking bastard :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 12 2008, 09:23 PM~11846655
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427341
> *


ya thats one but without the euro clip


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 12 2008, 11:09 PM~11846548
> *does anyone even know what a lecab caddy is besides me and erne?
> *


i kinda do....homeboy sheen in Charlotte got one, rare as hell is a special edition kinda like a shelby mustang (meaning someone took a caddy and did there own thing, and started making them).....right


----------



## 919ryder

anyway, i still havent gone to look at my secret yet.....sooo post urs vidal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

post the lecab bitch, if u can afford a lecab u can afford batteries for a camera


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 13 2008, 02:08 PM~11849856
> *post the lecab bitch, if u can afford a lecab u can afford batteries for a camera
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Vida must be outside washing the car....or cruising it :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 10:57 PM~11855075
> *Vida must be outside washing the car....or cruising it :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

WELL. THERE'S NO SECRET ANY MORE  I HAD A GUY THAT WANTED TO SELL ME A 64 SS IN RUNNING CONDITION FOR 2500.... HE SHOWED ME PICS AND EVERYTHING. BUT WHEN I GOT THERE I FELT LIKE SHOOTING HIS ASS! IT WASN'T THE SAME CAR, IT WASN'T A SS, HELL.... IT WASN'T EVEN AN IMPALA! IT WAS A 2 DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ALL THE MOULDINGS TAKEN - OFF. HE'S LUCKY I WAS IN A GOOD MOOD YESTERDAY


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 14 2008, 01:55 PM~11858989
> *WELL. THERE'S NO SECRET ANY MORE  I HAD A GUY THAT WANTED TO SELL ME A 64 SS IN RUNNING CONDITION FOR 2500.... HE SHOWED ME PICS AND EVERYTHING. BUT WHEN I GOT THERE I FELT LIKE SHOOTING HIS ASS! IT WASN'T THE SAME CAR, IT WASN'T A SS, HELL.... IT WASN'T EVEN AN IMPALA! IT WAS A 2 DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ALL THE MOULDINGS TAKEN - OFF. HE'S LUCKY I WAS IN A GOOD MOOD YESTERDAY
> *


damn, been there and dealt with idiots like that...talking bout its this and that and when you get there you like WTF?


----------



## 919ryder

oh well...... more motivation to pu towards the linc!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 14 2008, 11:55 AM~11858989
> *WELL. THERE'S NO SECRET ANY MORE  I HAD A GUY THAT WANTED TO SELL ME A 64 SS IN RUNNING CONDITION FOR 2500.... HE SHOWED ME PICS AND EVERYTHING. BUT WHEN I GOT THERE I FELT LIKE SHOOTING HIS ASS! IT WASN'T THE SAME CAR, IT WASN'T A SS, HELL.... IT WASN'T EVEN AN IMPALA! IT WAS A 2 DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ALL THE MOULDINGS TAKEN - OFF. HE'S LUCKY I WAS IN A GOOD MOOD YESTERDAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
oh well...spend ur money on one car dont try to build two u'll get no where


----------



## six trey impala

Heres the secret weapon  82 Civic Hatch...im gonna sell the 63 and fix this bitch up...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11861195
> *Heres the secret weapon  82 Civic Hatch...im gonna sell the 63 and fix this bitch up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Civic haven't seen one like that in a long time :biggrin: . :nono: just put it away for the winter 

And where the pics of the Le Cab :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2008, 05:35 PM~11861195
> *Heres the secret weapon  82 Civic Hatch...im gonna sell the 63 and fix this bitch up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all needed is the spinning hubcaps!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 14 2008, 03:39 PM~11861262
> *Nice Civic haven't seen one like that in a long time :biggrin: . :nono: just put it away for the winter
> 
> And where the pics of the Le Cab :angry:
> *


i see ur not thinking right :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

its supposed to get 34 MPG in the city and 38 MPG on the free way


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2008, 04:42 PM~11861289
> *its supposed to get 34 MPG in the city and 38 MPG on the free way
> *


 :0 I kinda wished i kept my Yota 4 Runner that bitch saved hella gas and could also take it off road when i wanted to


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Vida is bawwwllliiinnnn


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 04:46 PM~11861335
> *Vida is bawwwllliiinnnn
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11861315
> *:0 I kinda wished i kept my Yota 4 Runner that bitch saved hella gas and could also take it off road when i wanted to
> *


this ones a 1500cc (1.5 L)which is one of the bigger motors for this car...its automatic too i thought it was gonna be 4 or 5 speed but its a 3 speed automatic with overdrive...it'll roast the tires haha i changed the plugs and shit yesterday all i need to do is change the oil...its got 169k miles but the motor has been rebuilt and runs like a top no missing or nothing...car weighs 1500 poinds...everyone likes it that stops by. SITTIN ON 12 INCH DAYTONS *****!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 03:46 PM~11861335
> *Vida is bawwwllliiinnnn
> *


You Damn Skippy!!!


----------



## six trey impala

got some new stuff for the 63 too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 14 2008, 05:03 PM~11861519
> *got some new stuff for the 63 too
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2008, 05:37 AM~11867840
> *:wave:
> *


damn ur up early :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol knew u were bullshittin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 15 2008, 12:13 PM~11870188
> *lol knew u were bullshittin
> *


my car clowns any lecab...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2008, 05:08 PM~11872633
> *my car clowns any lecab...
> *


polo the ur 6trey is a mofo but a lecab........ :scrutinize:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11874002
> *polo the ur 6trey is a mofo but a lecab........ :scrutinize:
> *


wasnt talking about the 63 was talking bout the civic...
but since u brought that up...
cant compare a classic bowtie to a caddy :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i just got done with the 63 added a new accessory on there...wish there was still light to take pics...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11875410
> *wasnt talking about the 63 was talking bout the civic...
> but since u brought that up...
> cant compare a classic bowtie to a caddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i just got done with the 63 added a new accessory on there...wish there was still light to take pics...
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11875462
> *:0
> *


nothing big like what ur thinking :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2008, 09:16 PM~11875559
> *nothing big like what ur thinking :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Oh I got my Dash lights to finally work :biggrin: Polo you where right it was a fuse :uh: :biggrin: but that one fuse also kept my car running


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 15 2008, 11:48 PM~11876867
> *:0 Oh I got my Dash lights to finally work :biggrin: Polo you where right it was a fuse :uh:  :biggrin: but that one fuse also kept my car running
> *


always got start out checking the simple stuff 

oh and post a pic of your dash lights on on your post your ride thread...for some reason i like to see night shots of the oldies with the lights on...ill see if i have some of my trey with all the courtisy lights and dash lit up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11877029
> *always got start out checking the simple stuff
> *


I did and that fuse was still good until i checked a week after the jerry rigged starter relay was put in :biggrin: . Oh me and my jefe are gonna soon start body work on the 53


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2008, 10:16 PM~11875559
> *nothing big like what ur thinking :biggrin:
> *



oh might need your opinion about a car from out there my homie is lookingg at buying...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 16 2008, 12:06 AM~11877059
> *I did and that fuse was still good until i checked a week after the jerry rigged starter relay was put in :biggrin: .  Oh me and my jefe are gonna soon start body work on the 53
> *


 :0 :0 :0 there is one down this way and guy wants $350 for it...not in bad shape at all... thought bout buying it but might be picking up a cutlass this weekend and im staring to run out of space at the house :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:10 PM~11877105
> *:0  :0  :0  there is one down this way and guy wants $350 for it...not in bad shape at all... thought bout buying it but might be picking up a cutlass this weekend and im staring to run out of space at the house :angry:
> *


 :0 Well i'll take one of those 63's off your hands, hell i'll take both of them off you hands :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 16 2008, 12:15 AM~11877147
> *:0 Well i'll take one of those 63's off your hands, hell i'll take both of them off you hands :biggrin:
> *


im a pO' mexican i would need some money :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:17 PM~11877176
> *im a pO' mexican i would need some money :tears:
> *


well i'll give you some fire roasted green chile and a bowl of menudo :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 16 2008, 12:20 AM~11877201
> *well i'll give you some fire roasted green chile and a bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> *


damn aint had no menudo in a minute


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11877216
> *damn aint had no menudo in a minute
> *


 :0 The shit my dad makes is the bomb man but it depends on what crushed red chile he uses cause we have 2 different types 1. its hot but not to hot  and 2. you ass is on the toilet in a couple of minuets :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 16 2008, 12:25 AM~11877250
> *:0 The shit my dad makes is the bomb man but it depends on what crushed red chile he uses cause we have 2 different types 1. its hot but not to hot   and 2. you ass is on the toilet in a couple of minuets :biggrin:
> *


see when you invite :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:26 PM~11877264
> *see when you invite :biggrin:
> *


Well when ever your over here you can have some :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 15 2008, 09:01 PM~11875410
> *wasnt talking about the 63 was talking bout the civic...
> but since u brought that up...
> cant compare a classic bowtie to a caddy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i just got done with the 63 added a new accessory on there...wish there was still light to take pics...
> *


cuz the vert wins lol


----------



## 919ryder

blah, blah, blah.......well..............

there's no more rust on my car except the trunk pan, i gotta get some more sandpaper and primer then the trunk will be done i taught my lil bro how to lay down patterns and i let him practice on my trunk.....he did fairly well for an 8 y.o


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2008, 10:48 AM~11880091
> *blah, blah, blah.......well..............
> 
> there's no more rust on my car  except the trunk pan, i gotta get some more sandpaper and primer then the trunk will be done  i taught my lil bro how to lay down patterns and i let him practice on my trunk.....he did fairly well for an 8 y.o
> *


dats wats up! teaching em young...pics?


----------



## 919ryder

i got pics, just gotta see if i can get 'em uploaded onto these school computers, prob. get 'em up monday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11877064
> *oh might need your opinion about a car from out there my homie is lookingg at buying...
> *


lets here it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11877029
> *always got start out checking the simple stuff
> 
> oh and post a pic of your dash lights on on your post your ride thread...for some reason i like to see night shots of the oldies with the lights on...ill see if i have some of my trey with all the courtisy lights and dash lit up
> *


ya its better to check the cheaper stuff before going to the big stuff...
ya i like seeing my car with the dome lights on too...i just dont like looking at my dash cause my voltage regulator went out and my generator light is always on :biggrin: :biggrin: does ur cold light work on ur 63?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11884843
> *ya its better to check the cheaper stuff before going to the big stuff...
> ya i like seeing my car with the dome lights on too...i just dont like looking at my dash cause my voltage regulator went out and my generator light is always on :biggrin:  :biggrin: does ur cold light work on ur 63?
> *


on rag all lights work...on hard top all 4 squares are out...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11884897
> *on rag all lights work...on hard top all 4 squares are out...
> *


all my lights work except the cold light...thats like my favorite light on the whole car i wanna get it working again


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11884904
> *all my lights work except the cold light...thats like my favorite light on the whole car i wanna get it working again
> *


damn cant find all my "night" shots of the interior


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 04:04 PM~11884915
> *damn cant find all my "night" shots of the interior
> *


when i first got the car my dome lights wouldnt work...the pin switch was all corroded so me and my bro took the kick panels off and cleaned up the wires and switch


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 16 2008, 09:48 AM~11880091
> *blah, blah, blah.......well..............
> 
> there's no more rust on my car  except the trunk pan, i gotta get some more sandpaper and primer then the trunk will be done  i taught my lil bro how to lay down patterns and i let him practice on my trunk.....he did fairly well for an 8 y.o
> *


  

pass down some knowledge man, i need to prime my shit the right way


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11885911
> *
> 
> pass down some knowledge man, i need to prime my shit the right way
> *


heres some knowledge use primer


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11885911
> *
> 
> pass down some knowledge man, i need to prime my shit the right way
> *


What you need to know? PM me if you have any questions


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11886045
> *What you need to know? PM me if you have any questions
> *


anything man lol. especialy body work cuz i need to get rid of this rust man...


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 16 2008, 07:56 PM~11886141
> *anything man lol. especialy body work cuz i need to get rid of this rust man...
> *


you have a build up topic with pics???? if so can you get some????

you have access to many tools, compressor, welder, etc.?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11886141
> *anything man lol. especialy body work cuz i need to get rid of this rust man...
> *


obviously if u have rust ur gonna have to cut it out and replace it with a patch panel so like erne said ur gonna have to get access to a bunch of tools to start fixing rust and if u ever paint or primer anything make sure u got the surface dry and clean...no oils water or nothing or else ur gonna waste alot of money and buying paint cause ur shit aint gonna stick...also dont try to do it outside especially in ur area where its really cold and rainy out there...make sure u adjust ur gun too if ur gonna shoot it with a spray gun...that has alot to do with how ur paint comes out...cause if u dont adjust it right u could make the paint splatter by letting more paint come out or not spray very much at all...also make sure u got a good compressor that'll put out enough PSI to shoot the gun...


----------



## six trey impala

OH YEAH BIG THING...When u use a gun...MAKE SURE U CLEAN IT FIRST TAKE THE NOZZLE APART AND CLEAN IT WITH REDUCER OR LACQUER THINNER also clean the tank on it too so u dont mix ur paint with someone elses.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=352193&st=180


my old build topic, theres some pics in there, and some of my failed primer attempts.

yeah i have access to some tool, not a welder and i need to buy alot of stuff. plus my car is outside and will have to be primered outside


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11886742
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=352193&st=180
> my old build topic, theres some pics in there, and some of my failed primer attempts.
> 
> yeah i have access to some tool, not a welder and i need to buy alot of stuff. plus my car is outside and will have to be primered outside
> *


Time to start networking see who has a welder and the knowledge to do the patch work correct...


----------



## 919ryder

yeah, these guys are correct....my shit had minimal surface rust so i used 80 grit, took it down to metal, then sealed with primer. all sanding was done using a sanding block


----------



## 919ryder

plus i won't too worried b/c i know when i paint it, most if not all of it's goin back down to metal anyway :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got a kick ass dude from willmington to come help, gotta prime it out side. i need to buy a list of things and worry about a air compresor


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 17 2008, 01:14 PM~11894846
> *got a kick ass dude from willmington to come help, gotta prime it out side. i need to buy a list of things and worry about a air compresor
> *


i would worry about patching up the actuall rust holes... and rust around door looks serious, if possible look into getting a replacement door..last thing you would want is to have fresh paint and have either A.) soda can effect there from weakend metal and people pulling on handle b.) warped door from welding if repaired.

surface rust; they posted a link on the topic you posted on the body section, that is the proper and correct method in repairing surface rust. i have that link saved and its method i use.... in your case its not big areas so should be done in no time.

knockout all bodywork and prime areas for protection.

priming whole car should be least of your worries...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 04:11 PM~11896150
> *i would worry about patching up the actuall rust holes... and rust around door looks serious, if possible look into getting a replacement door..last thing you would want is to have fresh paint and have either A.) soda can effect there from weakend metal and people pulling on handle b.) warped door from welding if repaired.
> 
> surface rust; they posted a link on the topic you posted on the body section, that is the proper and correct method in repairing surface rust. i have that link saved and its method i use.... in your case its not big areas so should be done in no time.
> 
> knockout all bodywork and prime areas for protection.
> 
> priming whole car should be least of your worries...
> *


not priming the whole car, just the rust spots


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 17 2008, 03:17 PM~11896211
> *not priming the whole car, just the rust spots
> *


shit u dont need to do it with a gun then use a can...


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 17 2008, 05:51 PM~11897639
> *shit u dont need to do it with a gun then use a can...
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Man last night was fun...got to watch george lopez in person funny mother fucker


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11908663
> *Man last night was fun...got to watch george lopez in person funny mother fucker
> *


lol sounds like u had fun


----------



## six trey impala

ya it was pretty tight except the fact that im fucken sicker than a dog


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 10:14 AM~11909024
> *ya it was pretty tight except the fact that im fucken sicker than a dog
> *


poor polo lol
jump in the trey you'll feel better


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 19 2008, 09:55 AM~11909207
> *poor polo lol
> jump in the trey you'll feel better
> *


ya its funny cause yesterday i took my car to get washed and my dad was like "hey this whole time u were driving ur car u werent coughing or anything then when u get home ur coughing alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 11:14 AM~11909024
> *ya it was pretty tight except the fact that im fucken sicker than a dog
> *


pop that nyquil at night...good sleep plus wake up feeling better :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 10:18 AM~11909328
> *pop that nyquil at night...good sleep plus wake up feeling better :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: ya i ran out the other day...i usually have some weird ass dreams when i take shit like that...last night i had a dream that i had a 90'd out caddy...white with a grey vinyl and gray mouldings around the bumper and grey leather pillow seats with the digital dash...it was juiced and i was driving it and gas hopping then when i'd lock up the ass end it would booty hop...what a dream huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11909428
> *:biggrin: ya i ran out the other day...i usually have some weird ass dreams when i take shit like that...last night i had a dream that i had a 90'd out caddy...white with a grey vinyl and gray mouldings around the bumper and grey leather pillow seats with the digital dash...it was juiced and i was driving it and gas hopping then when i'd lock up the ass end it would booty hop...what a dream huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that means you getting that deep sleep and good rest...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 10:41 AM~11909454
> *that means you getting that deep sleep and good rest...
> *


have u guys every had weird dreams of u driving ur cars and something bad happens i get those quite a bit like i'll take my car too school and come out and its gone...or get pulled over with no license...i used to get those when i had my 47 too.lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11909472
> *have u guys every had weird dreams of u driving ur cars and something bad happens i get those quite a bit like i'll take my car too school and come out and its gone...or get pulled over with no license...i used to get those when i had my 47 too.lol
> *


damn cant say i remember having dreams of my cars, just some hella off the wall shit. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 10:49 AM~11909532
> *damn cant say i remember having dreams of my cars, just some hella off the wall shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: call up the psychiatric hospital :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11908663
> *Man last night was fun...got to watch george lopez in person funny mother fucker
> *


lucky bastard :biggrin: 

I have those dreams but it was with my dads 57 cause in my dreams i wound up killing people and running the truck into a wall  :0 and I had this one dream I was walking down a street at night and this caravan of lows went cruising by hitting switches and this light brow 6 duece stopped and and started smashing back bumper and it cruised over to me and i looked inside and found out the driver of the duece was me :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 19 2008, 12:48 PM~11910211
> *lucky bastard :biggrin:
> 
> I have those dreams but it was with my dads 57 cause in my dreams i wound up killing people and running the truck into a wall   :0 and I had this one dream I was walking down a street at night and this caravan of lows went cruising by hitting switches and this light brow 6 duece stopped and and started smashing back bumper and it cruised over to me and i looked inside and found out the driver of the duece was me :0
> *


YEAH THAT WAS A DREAM!!! :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ive had some o fthem dreams. i have crazy dreams tho like i was playin a shooting game like call of duty 4 and i went around this corner and there was computer links on the wall to my ex showing her tits in a vid lololol


----------



## 919ryder

i've had those dreams, where i'm driving my car, then all of a sudden i'm runnin from the cops or some stupid shit happens and i flip it or whatever, i've also had a dream where i was driving a purple big body caddy that was featured in LRM awhile back (back to school) or somethin like that....i dreamed i was gas hopping it down the road in front of my homies shop :biggrin: and i've dreamed that i built a badass 63 and took it to Vegas and shit


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11912080
> *ive had some o fthem dreams. i have crazy dreams tho like i was playin a shooting game like call of duty 4 and i went around this corner and there was computer links on the wall to my ex showing her tits in a vid lololol
> *


:roflmao: one time i dreamed that i was actually a character in gta: san andreas and eazy-e popped outta nowhere and we started chillin and cruisin down the street hittin switches.....then i woke up


----------



## 919ryder

and mikey, when u get everything sanded and patched or whatever, get some "primer sealant" from advance auto. then just prime thos spots for protection against the weather, thats what i did.....and it's holdin up good so far


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11918633
> *and mikey, when u get everything sanded and patched or whatever, get some "primer sealant" from advance auto. then just prime thos spots for protection against the weather, thats what i did.....and it's holdin up good so far
> *


i know i need to put some kinda metal conditioner shit on the bare metal, did u use the can?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 20 2008, 02:48 PM~11919242
> *i know i need to put some kinda metal conditioner shit on the bare metal, did u use the can?
> *


yep..... when i took mine down to metal, after i cleaned it up by hand, i just used reducer on it, cleaned up pretty good  then after that, spray with primer, it should last and hold up till it gets ready for paint.....i just wanted to take care of that surface rust before it got worse....still gotta do the trunk, and see whats under my carpet hno:


----------



## 919ryder

trust me, i seems hard, but i had never done anything like that until now, just think.....it's just metal and paint.....if it fucks up, fix it...don't worry and everything will fall into place.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 20 2008, 02:55 PM~11919867
> *trust me, i seems hard, but i had never done anything like that until now, just think.....it's just metal and paint.....if it fucks up, fix it...don't worry and everything will fall into place.
> *


true, any suggestions on what to buy?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

wtf happened to caddykid?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11924196
> *wtf happened to caddykid?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

what a dead night...so has anyone had any progress on their rides?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11925791
> *what a dead night...so has anyone had any progress on their rides?
> *


nope  gonna try tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11925840
> *nope  gonna try tommorrow :biggrin:
> *


damn foo when u gonna get a job...ur already like almost 23 :biggrin: 
heres the lil progress that my cars had soo far...


----------



## six trey impala

Cars super dirty in that pic...that day we had rain storms...its clean now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2008, 11:00 PM~11925890
> *damn foo when u gonna get a job...ur already like almost 23  :biggrin:
> heres the lil progress that my cars had soo far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Clean


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11925915
> *:biggrin: Clean
> *


funny how the camera hides alot of shit cause right there it was dirty as fuck...had spots all over the windows paint chrome looked hella dirty... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11925901
> *Cars super dirty in that pic...that day we had rain storms...its clean now
> *


on my old 64 the previous owner riveted the fkn trim on like that :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 20 2008, 11:05 PM~11925942
> *funny how the camera hides alot of shit cause right there it was dirty as fuck...had spots all over the windows paint chrome looked hella dirty... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11925947
> *on my old 64 the previous owner riveted the fkn trim on like that :angry:
> *


i know fucken sucks...was thinking about taking it off and buying the new SS moulding tape and laying it over the holes to see if it'll hide it and buy the clips and screws to put it on the right way...fucken idiots :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11925947
> *on my old 64 the previous owner riveted the fkn trim on like that :angry:
> *


any pics of it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 AM~11925973
> *i know fucken sucks...was thinking about taking it off and buying the new SS moulding tape and laying it over the holes to see if it'll hide it and buy the clips and screws to put it on the right way...fucken idiots :angry:  :angry:
> *



besides the rivets is it in good shape? any dings? i put on some repop ones and made a big diffrence...plus there not that expensive... maybe consider it when you get close to paint.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:09 AM~11925988
> *any pics of it?
> *


I'll see if i have some on my external.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:09 PM~11925989
> *besides the rivets is it in good shape? any dings? i put on some repop ones and made a big diffrence...plus there not that expensive... maybe consider it when you get close to paint.
> *


naw no major dings...the repops are like 400 or 500 bucks for the complete set of side mouldings


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:14 AM~11926030
> *naw no major dings...the repops are like 400 or 500 bucks for the complete set of side mouldings
> *


fk it, polish and SS tape and good to go :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11926050
> *fk it, polish and SS tape and good to go :biggrin:
> *


ya i was thinking about it...the only thing i hate is polishing takes forever and the shine dont last very long...im gonna be tearing the car apart again soon


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11926062
> *ya i was thinking about it...the only thing i hate is polishing takes forever and the shine dont last very long...im gonna be tearing the car apart again soon
> *


What you have planed on doing?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11926063
> *What you have planed on doing?
> *


pull the motor and trans out and clean up the 350 again and put a new oil pump and shit in it and i got a th 350 ima drop in it...im gonna put a shift kit and clean that up as well...then ima repaint all the engine compartment but do it right last time i did it i kinda half assed it








ima use a wire wheel this time and clean up all the frame and shit and re shoot it black again...then ima swap out my front bumper with holes with another one that i got for it...
if you look closely u can see the wholes by the license plate panel...on the bumper ends...








im also gonna drop the back one so i can repaint the rear bumper filler or whatever u wanna call it...u know where they got that weld mark and its got a bunch of different colors back there from the previous paint jobs...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Thats one of the things on the TO DO LIST on the vert is to drop the rear bumper so i can repair a small rust area back there... while im at it ill prolly consider the bumpers to get chromed...

are you going to paint the firewall white? are you going for a OG look or more custom?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11926149
> *Thats one of the things on the TO DO LIST on the vert is to drop the rear bumper so i can repair a small rust area back there... while im at it ill prolly consider the bumpers to get chromed...
> 
> are you going to paint the firewall white? are you going for a OG look or more custom?
> *


naw im just gonna do the engine department black kinda have to go og look cause white firewall and frame and shit is caca too me i'd rather go og black then do it white...if the car was a different color then i'd do it the color of the car...i got another rear end too with a wish bone...ima reinforce it and get it ready for when i juice the car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11926149
> *Thats one of the things on the TO DO LIST on the vert is to drop the rear bumper so i can repair a small rust area back there... while im at it ill prolly consider the bumpers to get chromed...
> 
> are you going to paint the firewall white? are you going for a OG look or more custom?
> *


how are your bumpers on the vert...mine are still pretty shiny but u can tell they're getting a lil pitted but i always polish them...my bumper guards are brand new u can kinda see the difference in chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:33 AM~11926164
> *naw im just gonna do the engine department black kinda have to go og look cause white firewall and frame and shit is caca too me i'd rather go og black then do it white...if the car was a different color then i'd do it the color of the car...i got another rear end too with a wish bone...ima reinforce it and get it ready for when i juice the car
> *



thats what i liked about vert being red is that now i can do the firewall red...im stronly considering selling the 350 and putting in a OG'd out 283...Will see what happens...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Seems like no matter how much i try get away from OG look i always go back to it... vert has nicely chromed engine parts but just doesnt look clean to me...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11926177
> *thats what i liked about vert being red is that now i can do the firewall red...im stronly considering selling the 350 and putting in a OG'd out 283...Will see what happens...
> *


u going for a OG look? im gonna build the 350 im gonna do some head work to it and put a bigger cam and shit...i would like to build the motor so it does somewhere around 350-400hp...but ima keep the 327 all stock...the 327 has almost everything brand new in it i need to buy new pistons since one cracked...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11926177
> *thats what i liked about vert being red is that now i can do the firewall red...im stronly considering selling the 350 and putting in a OG'd out 283...Will see what happens...
> *


i dont really care for impalas lipstick red...especially the interior its a turn off to me...but i like ur vert cause its red with black interior so if u ever decide to paint it u dont have to swap out ur interior cause black goes with any color...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:40 AM~11926207
> *u going for a OG look? im gonna build the 350 im gonna do some head work to it and put a bigger cam and shit...i would like to build the motor so it does somewhere around 350-400hp...but ima keep the 327 all stock...the 327 has almost everything brand new in it i need to buy new pistons since one cracked...
> *


now with the new project prolly just do the 63 vert OG, that way if needed to sell it will stand out to more of a broader audience and collectors...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:37 PM~11926190
> *Seems like no matter how much i try get away from OG look i always go back to it... vert has nicely chromed engine parts but just doesnt look clean to me...
> *


pull the motor out and paint it and paint the engine bay...that shits easy...i've done it a bunch of times with the 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:42 AM~11926216
> *i dont really care for impalas lipstick red...especially the interior its a turn off to me...but i like ur vert cause its red with black interior so if u ever decide to paint it u dont have to swap out ur interior cause black goes with any color...
> *


Funny thing is that i dont even like red personally but seems like all the cars are red or have red :angry: 

i must be cursed :0 

wanted to do black exterior due to black top and black interior but cancel em plans...dont have time to waist :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:43 PM~11926223
> *now with the new project prolly just do the 63 vert OG, that way if needed to sell it will stand out to more of a broader audience and collectors...
> *


ya cause once u start doing custom stuff to it it brings down the value in the car...if u were to sell ur car its way easier to sell one unmolested then one custom like a lowrider...cause usually the people that end up buying the old chevys are white people that arent really into lowriding...u'll never get out what u put in...thats why ima juice mine...i'll never sell my car just because of the sentimental value it has to me...i'll sell the clothes off my back before i sell it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:45 PM~11926244
> *Funny thing is that i dont even like red personally but seems like all the cars are red or have red :angry:
> 
> i must be cursed :0
> 
> wanted to do black exterior due to black top and black interior but cancel em plans...dont have time to waist :biggrin:
> *


was ur car a factory red car??


----------



## six trey impala

i heard that the value in Old red Chevy's are higher than any other color...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:48 AM~11926255
> *was ur car a factory red car??
> *


factory white


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11926262
> *factory white
> *


oh wow :0 that would have been nice...seems that theres hella white 63s...after i got my car i noticed like 4 other white 63s were rolling around :angry: i hate having the same car as someone else i like my stuff to be different...around here all u see is blue or red impalas...my car stands out cause im like the only one in town with all the bumper guards and accessories on the exterior and the skirts...when i first got the car running again everyone thought that i bought the car from california the way it sits cause they see me driving it and think i dont know shit about cars or impalas, but little do they know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11926273
> *doesnt surprise me, its a great looking color but just not my style...
> 
> the 57 is going red tho...would look gangsta with tha white walls :biggrin:
> *


is that one gonna be OG...i like those cars when they're the factory turquoise...they look badass with the booty kit and skirts and the front guard


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:54 AM~11926295
> *oh wow :0 that would have been nice...seems that theres hella white 63s...after i got my car i noticed like 4 other white 63s were rolling around :angry: i hate having the same car as someone else i like my stuff to be different...around here all u see is blue or red impalas...my car stands out cause im like the only one in town with all the bumper guards and accessories on the exterior and the skirts...when i first got the car running again everyone thought that i bought the car from california the way it sits cause they see me driving it and think i dont know shit about cars or impalas, but little do they know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HA! prolly school em on few thangs!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 12:56 AM~11926306
> *is that one gonna be OG...i like those cars when they're the factory turquoise...they look badass with the booty kit and skirts and the front guard
> *


booty kit and skirts is a must on that type of car...if i didnt have that then i wouldnt pull it out at all...

turquoise would look good but its factory red... :uh: telling you i must be cursed!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:57 PM~11926315
> *HA! prolly school em on few thangs!
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:01 AM~11926343
> *:yes:  :yes:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup you have that 63 dressed up, one thing that would set it off that i regret never getting for the hard top is the sanco blinds


----------



## six trey impala

ima get the Sanco blinds for mine...thats a goal i have at the top of the list and to get the Dinsmore compass...and autronic eye,and i'd like to find the cruise control for it but i know thats super expensive and rare to find for the 63


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:02 AM~11926359
> *ima get the Sanco blinds for mine...thats a goal i have at the top of the list and to get the Dinsmore compass...and autronic eye,and i'd like to find the cruise control for it but i know thats super expensive and rare to find for the 63
> *


all that stuff is out there just got open up the wallet as that shit starts getting costly...way i see it is if you gon have a impala might as well dress it up...

what about dual anntenas?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 10:59 PM~11926331
> *booty kit and skirts is a must on that type of car...if i didnt have that then i wouldnt pull it out at all...
> 
> turquoise would look good but its factory red... :uh: telling you i must be cursed!
> *


thats a car thats worth going all out on and getting the best for...cause no matter what u do the value of that car is gonna be going up...and is gonna be alot...theres this lady that drives a drop top 57 around here...clean as fuck turquoise with a white top and fat whites and stock wheels with skirts and booty kit...she always takes it to the show and shine car shows around here...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:04 PM~11926367
> *all that stuff is out there just got open up the wallet as that shit starts getting costly...way i see it is if you gon have a impala might as well dress it up...
> 
> what about dual anntenas?
> *


oh ya...i'll probably get those this winter was gonna buy them last week but decided to wait...now that i got the scuff pads on it the car needs it looks funny without them...i wanna get power dual mirrors...i got the 2nd mirror but its a plain jane one...i need to put that on...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:04 AM~11926368
> *thats a car thats worth going all out on and getting the best for...cause no matter what u do the value of that car is gonna be going up...and is gonna be alot...theres this lady that drives a drop top 57 around here...clean as fuck turquoise with a white top and fat whites and stock wheels with skirts and booty kit...she always takes it to the show and shine car shows around here...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

There was a 53 belair convertible on here last year that i was close to getting and starting to regret that i didnt...fk now that i think of it that car was red also :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:06 AM~11926378
> *oh ya...i'll probably get those this winter was gonna buy them last week but decided to wait...now that i got the scuff pads on it the car needs it looks funny without them...i wanna get power dual mirrors...i got the 2nd mirror but its a plain jane one...i need to put that on...
> *


Damn so you plan on having it fully accy'd out?


----------



## six trey impala

list of accessories:
Sanco blinds
Dinsmore compass
Autronic eye
Dual antennas
Cruise control
PW
PS (power seats)
PWW (power wing windows)
AM/FM radio
tissue dispenser
rear defrost
vacume trunk popper
Tilt column
Factory Tach (i'll get that soon for sure)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:08 PM~11926389
> *Damn so you plan on having it fully accy'd out?
> *


Yup i want all the accessories except A/C i dont wanna cut the dash or swap it out...
i'll probably just run vintage air...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:06 PM~11926379
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> There was a 53 belair convertible on here last year that i was close to getting and starting to regret that i didnt...fk now that i think of it that car was red also :cheesy:
> *


my dad was gonna get a yellow 53 belair hard top with a white top and while side mouldings with skirts front and back bumper guards it was in georgia a old man had it...but he got the Big block 66 caprice but he says now that he would have rather got one of those...if u come across a 53 or 54 belair hardtop let me know he's looking for one...he said since he's getting old its time to get a bomb :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i had a idea for my car but not sure if it would work...i was thinking about running the convertible rear side windows on my car cause i like the way they kinda fall backwards when they go down but im not sure if it would work...i've seen a old german car that the windows went down like that and it was hardtop...it came out like that factory...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jun 9 2007, 04:36 PM~8072646-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8189533
> *Heres a couple of vids to check out...
> 
> http://www.38timez.com/SOUTHSIDE_COLLECTION_No_1.WMV
> 
> http://www.38timez.com/SOUTHSIDE_COLLECTION_No_2.WMV
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 11:36 AM~8528183
> *some sick asss pics of southside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 15 2007, 03:56 PM~9006477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got the trunk pic need it to complete the car lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:14 AM~11926425
> *my dad was gonna get a yellow 53 belair hard top with a white top and while side mouldings with skirts front and back bumper guards it was in georgia a old man had it...but he got the Big block 66 caprice but he says now that he would have rather got one of those...if u come across a 53 or 54 belair hardtop let me know he's looking for one...he said since he's getting old its time to get a bomb :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you see them all the time down this way...shipping up there prolly looking at about 800


----------



## six trey impala

Foxy brown is my inspiration for my car...that shits badass...i like that hat holder...
my uncles in Southside C.C
mack 10s 57 is badass that was cliffs car before...
he has a badass 61 vert too...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11926448
> *you see them all the time down this way...shipping up there prolly looking at about 800
> *


probably more...when we got the vert it came from NY it cost around 1800 to get it down here...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:19 AM~11926453
> *Foxy brown is my inspiration for my car...that shits badass...i like that hat holder...
> my uncles in Southside C.C
> mack 10s 57 is badass that was cliffs car before...
> he has a badass 61 vert too...
> *


 :0 thats my fav club of all time...lifestyle is cool and i have alot of respect for the cars they build but southside is more of my style...deff what motivates me to build cleaner cars and educate myself to build em as clean as possible...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11926460
> *:0 thats my fav club of all time...lifestyle is cool and i have alot of respect for the cars they build but southside is more of my style...deff what motivates me to build cleaner cars and educate myself to build em as clean as possible...
> *


ya Southside builds the clean almost OG look lifestyle builds the more custom look but is still badass...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:24 AM~11926477
> *ya Southside builds the clean almost OG look lifestyle builds the more custom look but is still badass...
> *


im out, all this talk now i have to wake up early and put in work on tha cars! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 20 2008, 11:27 PM~11926489
> *im out, all this talk now i have to wake up early and put in work on tha cars! :cheesy:
> *


ya me too...got school tomorrow...night everyone!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 12:27 AM~11926489
> *im out, all this talk now i have to wake up early and put in work on tha cars! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

damn, polo yall been doin some talkin..... and yeah southside builds some bad rides, a club that builds some nice rides but doesn't get a lot of credit is Techniques. our club pres. and atleast 1 other member was originally in Techniques, they got out and started Lowyalty. so i guess u can say Lowyalty is kinda based off of Techniques


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn dustins right yall fools been chatin it up


----------



## six trey impala

my goal is to build a car everyone will remember...like gypsy rose, loco 64 and all the other big named cars 
i know i can do it...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11932100
> *my goal is to build a car everyone will remember...like gypsy rose, loco 64 and all the other big named cars
> i know i can do it...
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 04:27 PM~11932100
> *my goal is to build a car everyone will remember...like gypsy rose, loco 64 and all the other big named cars
> i know i can do it...
> *


saying u can is the first step  

my goal is to enjoy riding, i dont care about huge ass shows or none of that i just wanna ride even if my car isnt exactally the most chromed out or candied. i wanna enjoy it for me...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 21 2008, 05:01 PM~11933001
> *saying u can is the first step
> 
> my goal is to enjoy riding, i dont care about huge ass shows or none of that i just wanna ride even if my car isnt exactally the most chromed out or candied.  i wanna enjoy it for me...
> *


chrome and candy dont mean dhit what means is that we can see the love u have for your car...damn i cant typr i fucked up my wrist today i think i might have sprained it...i cant move my wrist and it hurts to move mh fingers


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11934320
> *chrome and candy dont mean dhit what means is that we can see the love u have for your car...damn i cant typr i fucked up my wrist today i think i might have sprained it...i cant move my wrist and it hurts to move mh fingers
> *


lol quit jacking fool


----------



## six trey impala

daqmn fool i just noticed that i didnt phrase myself right instead of putting what means i should have put what matters...
oh ya and fuck u mikey...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 08:34 PM~11934784
> *daqmn fool i just noticed that i didnt phrase myself right instead of putting what means i should have put what matters...
> oh ya and fuck u mikey...
> *


polo admiting his dreamz again :biggrin: 

night guys lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11936137
> *polo admiting his dreamz again :biggrin:
> 
> night guys lol
> *


and ur admiring my dreams u ****...u want me to take ur virginity nasty fuck...
COME ON WHITE BITCH GIMMIE SOME CHON CHON!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 10:45 PM~11936362
> *and ur admiring my dreams u ****...u want me to take ur virginity nasty fuck...
> COME ON WHITE BITCH GIMMIE SOME CHON CHON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: No updates on my car yet gonna get to work tommorrow. But fixed my amp problem Earlier today


----------



## 919ryder

yep, i wanna build a car that will have history. not my linc though....thats gonna be my street car. when i get a classic, thats when i will make history....and it's definately not about chrome and candy, if u build a ride that you wanna build, thats all that matters.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 21 2008, 10:28 PM~11936675
> *:rofl: No updates on my car yet gonna get to work tommorrow.  But fixed my amp problem Earlier today
> *


oh yeah i got a amp for my car too a punch...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2008, 10:45 PM~11936362
> *and ur admiring my dreams u ****...u want me to take ur virginity nasty fuck...
> COME ON WHITE BITCH GIMMIE SOME CHON CHON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2008, 08:20 AM~11938176
> *oh yeah i got a amp for my car too a punch...
> *


Got a old Coustic  No work cuase I was lazy and it was fucking cold and windy :uh: maybe this friday cause its supposed to be in the 70's


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 22 2008, 04:49 AM~11937645
> *yep, i wanna build a car that will have history. not my linc though....thats gonna be my street car. when i get a classic, thats when i will make history....and it's definately not about chrome and candy, if u build a ride that you wanna build, thats all that matters.....
> *


no school today are what fucker :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

HIDY HO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up Vida :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11955978
> *Whats up Vida :biggrin:
> *


nothin much berta :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 06:46 PM~11956004
> *nothin much berta :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Me either I spent all day inside on a good warm day when i could of been outside taken my driver side fender off  :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 06:01 PM~11956113
> *:0 Me either I spent all day inside on a good warm day when i could of been outside taken my driver side fender off   :angry:
> *


i've been in home rehab all day trying to rest so my wrist heals


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11956233
> *i've been in home rehab all day trying to rest so my wrist heals
> *


well see what happens when you give to many hand jobs :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 06:29 PM~11956369
> *well see what happens when you give to many hand jobs :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
u dont bother with hand jobs u just go straight to deep throating :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 07:31 PM~11956388
> *:nono:  :nono:
> u dont bother with hand jobs u just go straight to deep throating :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11956113
> *:0 Me either I spent all day inside on a good warm day when i could of been outside taken my driver side fender off   :angry:
> *


procrastinating like a ma fucka :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11956702
> *procrastinating like a ma fucka :cheesy:
> *


i'm going to do it tommorrow promise :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11956738
> *i'm going to do it tommorrow  promise :biggrin:
> *


PM me your number ill wake you up at 5:30 in morning so you can get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 08:07 PM~11956763
> *PM me your number ill wake you up at 5:30 in morning so you can get to work!  :biggrin:
> *


MT or Texas time :biggrin: lol and i'm thinking of taking both front fenders off so i can adjust my doors as wel


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 07:09 PM~11956786
> *MT or Texas time :biggrin: lol and i'm thinking of taking both front fenders off so i can adjust my doors as wel
> *


i'll believe it when i see it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 08:12 PM~11956822
> *i'll believe it when i see it :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


And you will  I'm finally bored of sitting on my arse all day


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11956830
> *And you will  I'm finally bored of sitting on my knees all day  D--- O:
> *


you should be...no progress in 2 weeks :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11956786
> *MT or Texas time :biggrin: lol and i'm thinking of taking both front fenders off so i can adjust my doors as wel
> *


Texas time...weekend is comming up, you wouldnt want enjoy the weekend to cruise? if you are going to remove the fenders i would take advantage and clean up the firewall and maybe engine...make sure you post plenty of progress pics...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 07:17 PM~11956881
> *Texas time...weekend is comming up, you wouldnt want enjoy the weekend to cruise? if you are going to remove the fenders i would take advantage and clean up the firewall and maybe engine...make sure you post plenty of progress pics...
> *


ya i'd wait till the weekend is over so u can drive it...then take it apart on the weekdayz...u dont go to school u aint got no job u aint got shit to do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 08:17 PM~11956881
> *Texas time...weekend is comming up, you wouldnt want enjoy the weekend to cruise? if you are going to remove the fenders i would take advantage and clean up the firewall and maybe engine...make sure you post plenty of progress pics...
> *


 :0 yeah I think i might do that  

oh polo its been like 5 months since i haven't posted shit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11956930
> *:0 yeah I think i might do that
> 
> oh polo its been like 5 months since i haven't posted shit
> *


porque? por pendejo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 08:22 PM~11956940
> *porque? por pendejo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11956900
> *ya i'd wait till the weekend is over so u can drive it...then take it apart on the weekdayz...u dont go to school u aint got no job u aint got shit to do :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 07:31 PM~11957066
> *:cheesy:
> *


O-Vo


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man paranoia is a complete bitch, i hate being a paranoid mother fucker


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11957126
> *O-Vo
> *


Whats tha deal?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 08:14 PM~11957504
> *Whats tha deal?
> *


300 and the regal for ur vert...thats my final offer no higher u know where to find me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11957520
> *300 and the regal for ur vert...thats my final offer no higher u know where to find me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


witch one? :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11957591
> *witch one? :0
> *


the 57 or the 63 dont matter too me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11957709
> *the 57 or the 63 dont matter too me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


show me the money... :cheesy: 

have few people asking alot of questions bout 57 and being real curious...maybe make offer...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 23 2008, 09:08 PM~11957414
> *man paranoia is a complete bitch, i hate being a paranoid mother fucker
> *


 :0 Paranoia strikes deep. Into your life it will creep. It starts when you're always afraid. Step out of line, the MAN come and take you away.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 24 2008, 12:44 AM~11959120
> *:0 Paranoia strikes deep.  Into your life it will creep.  It starts when you're always afraid.  Step out of line, the MAN come and take you away.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 11:46 PM~11959136
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup fellas. mikey what u got to be paranoid about??


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nevermind my dad told me not to do it yet since my car and his barely running truck are the only ones running since my moms car is getting a engine swap  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 24 2008, 06:10 AM~11960016
> *sup fellas. mikey what u got to be paranoid about??
> *


walkin home last night man, i believe in ghosts and shit heavily. i did not like how i felt when i started walkin home, plus i have go by a very small family grave plot....but i swear when i got on the long street i was bein fallowed


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 24 2008, 01:34 PM~11963538
> *walkin home last night man, i believe in ghosts and shit heavily. i did not like how i felt when i started walkin home, plus i have go by a very small family grave plot....but i swear when i got on the long street i was bein fallowed
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 24 2008, 12:19 PM~11962323
> *Nevermind my dad told me not to do it yet since my car and his barely running truck are the only ones running since my moms car is getting a engine swap   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


save up and plan it out for when you get the first chance and take advantage of fenders being off


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11963538
> *walkin home last night man, i believe in ghosts and shit heavily. i did not like how i felt when i started walkin home, plus i have go by a very small family grave plot....but i swear when i got on the long street i was bein fallowed
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 10:04 AM~11970061
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs
> *


i thought that sounded familar.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 10:02 AM~11970055
> *save up and plan it out for when you get the first chance and take advantage of fenders being off
> *


yeah i am saving up to buy a hammer and dolley kit, a dent pull, and a oh what are they called they look like a rivet gun but it welds a piece of wire to you can pull the dent.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 10:04 AM~11970061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

off to work, i got a loooooooooong night ahead of me


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 25 2008, 02:31 PM~11971065
> *yeah i am saving up to buy a hammer and dolley kit, a dent pull, and a oh what are they called they look like a rivet gun but it welds a piece of wire to you can pull the dent.
> *


not piece of wire but a stud gun. harbor freight has some decent ones that are cost effective...pull the dent then hammer the tension so you dont have a soda can effect...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 09:04 AM~11970061
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs
> *


thats old...i remember that was on the first CD's i had :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

where are u fudge packers??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 25 2008, 11:09 PM~11973915
> *where are u fudge packers??
> *


gunna head to bed soon, gotta work 9am to 4pm after workin 6 to 1015 lol


----------



## six trey impala

im kinda bored...i've been in the chat


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

tooo fuckin early for work


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2008, 01:25 AM~11974311
> *im kinda bored...i've been in the chat
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

another day man.....feels good workin hard, pays off when u got that cash in your hand......


----------



## six trey impala

just got back home from going on a lil trip in the 63...me my bro and my dad went on a lil trip my bro took his impala and i took mine we went to a bbq in a town called wapato its like a 45 minute drive but since we were in the impalas with powerglides it took us about an hour and 25 min...haha still fun i raced my bro too and smoked him haha i was trying to pass him up and he got on his too so i floored it and passed him up


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11979848
> *just got back home from going on a lil trip in the 63...me my bro and my dad went on a lil trip my bro took his impala and i took mine we went to a bbq in a town called wapato its like a 45 minute drive but since we were in the impalas with powerglides it took us about an hour and 25 min...haha still fun i raced my bro too and smoked him haha i was trying to pass him up and he got on his too so i floored it and passed him up
> *


ahahahahhahahahah good shit

so hold up ur got ur car legal and insured?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11979848
> *just got back home from going on a lil trip in the 63...me my bro and my dad went on a lil trip my bro took his impala and i took mine we went to a bbq in a town called wapato its like a 45 minute drive but since we were in the impalas with powerglides it took us about an hour and 25 min...haha still fun i raced my bro too and smoked him haha i was trying to pass him up and he got on his too so i floored it and passed him up
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 26 2008, 08:39 PM~11980299
> *ahahahahhahahahah good shit
> 
> so hold up ur got ur car legal and insured?
> *


who insures there car?? :biggrin: :biggrin: everything is legal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2008, 11:38 AM~11984011
> *who insures there car?? :biggrin:  :biggrin: everything is legal
> *


ur car in ur dads name?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 27 2008, 12:56 PM~11985149
> *ur car in ur dads name?
> *


nope


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

then how is it legal fool???

made some progress on the caddy check it out  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYol-0qi2kc


----------



## 919ryder

well, yesterday i pretty much stripped my old block down, today imma finish up pullin the valve covers and everything else.....try to get some pics up too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 28 2008, 05:15 AM~11992562
> *well, yesterday i pretty much stripped my old block down, today imma finish up pullin the valve covers and everything else.....try to get some pics up too
> *


u gonna paint it??


----------



## ElMonte74'

Me and my jefe just got the 53 running :biggrin: runs really good just need to adjust the brakes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11994461
> *Me and my jefe just got the 53 running :biggrin: runs really good just need to adjust the brakes
> *


i dont remember working on a 53??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2008, 04:01 PM~11997229
> *i dont remember working on a 53??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
also getting my tranny fixed as well


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i got ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT done on the caddy with help of good friends 
now just gotta take off the old water pump and thremostat put the new ones on..........but then the real challenge, putting it back together :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 28 2008, 11:55 AM~11994461
> *Me and my jefe just got the 53 running :biggrin: runs really good just need to adjust the brakes
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 28 2008, 05:49 PM~11998895
> *i got ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT done on the caddy with help of good friends
> now just gotta take off the old water pump and thremostat put the new ones on..........but then the real challenge, putting it back together  :0
> *


eazyyyy!!!! what all u take off


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11998991
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


WELL FORGOT HERES SOME OLD PICS :biggrin: 










I'LL TAKE SOME NEW ONES TOMMORROW BUT WE TOOK IT FOR A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK CAUSE ITS NOT REGISTERED AND HAS NO TAILLIGHTS :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 28 2008, 10:44 PM~12000908
> *WELL FORGOT HERES SOME OLD PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL TAKE SOME NEW ONES TOMMORROW BUT WE TOOK IT FOR A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK CAUSE ITS NOT REGISTERED AND HAS NO TAILLIGHTS :0
> *


damn bet if felt good gettin it runnin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

is it a half ton or 3/4???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 28 2008, 10:00 PM~12001137-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn bet if felt good gettin it runnin  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it did man when that little monte v6 turned over it felt good got me all excited :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12002038
> *is it a half ton or 3/4???
> *


half ton :cheesy: my switched out the 6 bolt for a 5 bolt pattern and a power/tilt steering column this one is gonna be a custom low but still be able to drive it like a daily


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2008, 09:36 AM~11993197
> *u gonna paint it??
> *


the old block?? nah, i just stripped it down for the extra parts, the block is goin to the junk yard, as far as the other one, i'm still undecided (prob not though) i think imma just paint the valve covers and some other misc shit like that


----------



## 919ryder

if i stay hard at it, my car should be runnin by mid november...today i gotta get the intake and shit off the new engine :biggrin: these wires aint no joke though, they got wires for everything! and i do mean everything!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2008, 06:48 AM~12003721
> *the old block?? nah, i just stripped it down for the extra parts, the block is goin to the junk yard, as far as the other one, i'm still undecided (prob not though) i think imma just paint the valve covers and some other misc shit like that
> *


Paint the block!!! at least black...i hate seeing motors with chrome and the block looks all dirty and nasty with paint peeling...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12002508
> *it did man when that little monte v6 turned over it felt good got me all excited :biggrin:
> half ton :cheesy: my switched out the 6 bolt for a 5 bolt pattern and a power/tilt steering column this one is gonna be a custom low but still be able to drive it like a daily
> *


i got some interior parts for one of those


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2008, 09:18 AM~12003913
> *Paint the block!!! at least black...i hate seeing motors with chrome and the block looks all dirty and nasty with paint peeling...
> *


me too, if i don't paint it, i'll just degrease the shit out of it, plus it's already black :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2008, 07:25 AM~12003952
> *me too, if i don't paint it, i'll just degrease the shit out of it, plus it's already black :0
> *


im gonna repaint mine...and redo the engine bay this winter


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2008, 08:19 AM~12003917
> *i got some interior parts for one of those
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 AM~12003742
> *if i stay hard at it, my car should be runnin by mid november...today i gotta get the intake and shit off the new engine :biggrin: these wires aint no joke though, they got wires for everything! and i do mean everything!
> *


lol....try this POS emission cock sucker 307s, fuckin wires and hoses out the ass. and to get to one fuckin part u gotta move and take off EVERYTHING!!!!!!


new water pump is finally on and torqued 

gotta put the new thremostat in and the housing and then comes the REAAAAAAAL challenge....

puting it back together in one piece :0


----------



## six trey impala

the lincolns got way more shit then ur 307 with all the ECU shit and the smog shit


----------



## 919ryder

no shit, i had to take the damn motor mounts off just to get those rusted out exhaust manifolds out :uh: luckily for me most of the wires are in a wiring harness but mikey, wires control everything on my car (fuel injectors, coolant containers, cam, intake,) and thats not even 1/4 of the shit :uh: 

but on another note

i got my old motor stripped down to the block, so now i just need to convert some parts onto my other engine, plus i layed down some tile yesterday for a friend, so 90% of bodywork should be done today :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 30 2008, 07:23 AM~12013344
> *no shit, i had to take the damn motor mounts off just to get those rusted out exhaust manifolds out :uh: luckily for me most of the wires are in a wiring harness but mikey, wires control everything on my car (fuel injectors, coolant containers, cam, intake,) and thats not even 1/4 of the shit :uh:
> 
> but on another note
> 
> i got my old motor stripped down to the block, so now i just need to convert some parts onto my other engine, plus i layed down some tile yesterday for a friend, so 90% of bodywork should be done today :biggrin:
> *


Homie on tha grind!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 30 2008, 10:49 AM~12014415
> *Homie on tha grind!!! :thumbsup:
> *


trynna be, my homie has his own maintenance business so he said he'll work me when he needs my help, plus im trynna get a job at big lots too


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 30 2008, 11:54 AM~12015012
> *trynna be, my homie has his own maintenance business so he said he'll work me when he needs my help, plus im trynna get a job at big lots too
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit man


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got the thermostat all good, housing and gasket boldted on and the hose to the water pump clamped. ive ran into a problem tho, my power steering shit and the brakets ran outta daylight and got too cold to continue but its comming along. the trany is leakin bigggggggggggggggg time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 30 2008, 05:34 PM~12019134
> *got the thermostat all good, housing and gasket boldted on and the hose to the water pump clamped. ive ran into a problem tho, my power steering shit and the brakets ran outta daylight and got too cold to continue but its comming along. the trany is leakin bigggggggggggggggg time
> *


u should have pulled the tranny out...its most likely ur seal unless u dont have something tightened up right...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2008, 08:23 PM~12020164
> *u should have pulled the tranny out...its most likely ur seal unless u dont have something tightened up right...
> *


im gunna one day lol. i aint worried about the tranny right now man. they got a business to run im just a dumbass kid with a pos caddy lol. thats why i refused to do the water pump change on the racks even tho it woulda been alot easier. plus im really dont wanna fuck with the trany right now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

2night outta be a fun day a work, ppl will be comming in with costumes and shit lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 30 2008, 08:31 PM~12021160
> *im gunna one day lol. i aint worried about the tranny right now man. they got a business to run im just a dumbass kid with a pos caddy lol. thats why i refused to do the water pump change on the racks even tho it woulda been alot easier. plus im really dont wanna fuck with the trany right now.
> *


u can do the water pump on the ground its easier like that :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 31 2008, 06:02 PM~12028702
> *u can do the water pump on the ground its easier like that :uh:
> *


been doing it on the groundside fool  and going in early to get that mother fucker straight.

ay u been actin alil snotty whos cock is up ur ass?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 31 2008, 07:02 PM~12028702
> *u can do the water pump on the ground its easier like that :uh:
> *


wat it do homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 31 2008, 06:16 PM~12029116
> *been doing it on the groundside fool  and going in early to get that mother fucker straight.
> 
> ay u been actin alil snotty whos cock is up ur ass?
> *


snotty? just trying to tell u the easier way of doing shit instead of doing shit the harder way and im acting snotty? :uh: 
whatever then fool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 31 2008, 09:11 PM~12030243
> *wat it do homie
> *


What up erne  how was ur Halloween?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2008, 10:06 AM~12032296
> *snotty? just trying to tell u the easier way of doing shit instead of doing shit the harder way and im acting snotty? :uh:
> whatever then fool
> *


see there it is again lose the tude man


----------



## six trey impala

Bitch when the fuck did i get snotty before!!! i never told u anything snotty...just cause i said that its easier to change a water pump on the ground??
Now im getting pissed i'll admit that but i never got an attitude with u before so u need to put ur glasses on and go back and read what i put...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2008, 11:07 AM~12032297
> *What up erne  how was ur Halloween?
> *


Didnt do much, just hung out at the house...got get my money back right so i can get back on to working on the cars...

if you hear of a decent set of bench seat trim out there let me know...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 1 2008, 12:51 PM~12033564
> *Didnt do much, just hung out at the house...got get my money back right so i can get back on to working on the cars...
> 
> if you hear of a decent set of bench seat trim out there let me know...
> *


Me too...i'll keep a eye out for those seat trim...its pouring like crazy here...i hate rain :angry: :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2008, 11:05 AM~12032567
> *Bitch when the fuck did i get snotty before!!! i never told u anything snotty...just cause i said that its easier to change a water pump on the ground??
> Now im getting pissed i'll admit that but i never got an attitude with u before so u need to put ur glasses on and go back and read what i put...
> *


i did kinda came off snotty to you need to chill tho


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i cant stand not fuckin riding, im fixin shit and i just wanna hop in the fuckin car and coast im gettin ichy :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

one thang i learned today is u gotta make mistakes and learn from them, ull learn lol


----------



## 919ryder

ok fellas, lets not get outta hand here, 

well i found out that the heads on my old motor were fucked all to hell, i'm still workin on gettin the new one in before i start body work.... so within a week or so the body work will begin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 3 2008, 06:39 AM~12044807
> *ok fellas, lets not get outta hand here,
> 
> well i found out that the heads on my old motor were fucked all to hell, i'm still workin on gettin the new one in before i start body work.... so within a week or so the body work will begin
> *


fuck yeah


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up every body

got some pics of the car saturday after my jefa got back from the store





































bitch was low in the rear and now i'm trying to find some thing heavy to put in the trunk :biggrin: and also looking for a job :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

the monte ridin 

shit just go in with a great work ethic man u will be aight


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 4 2008, 07:03 PM~12061360
> *the monte ridin
> 
> shit just go in with a great work ethic man u will be aight
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got word of a 80s caddy in a salvage yard, goin tomorrow :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

there two of those fuckers in there in they are nice fuckin part car!!!

had a awesome night tho


----------



## 919ryder

good shit, motor's almost ready to go in :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

theres 2 89 caddy, they are fuckin nice parts cars there is some much shit i can use off them!!! one is up for sale but it cant roll and i dont have a place to put it but i wanna by it..... only 300 bucks and all that shit i can use would cost alot if i just didnt buy it outright. idk...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 6 2008, 10:56 PM~12085672
> *there two of those fuckers in there in they are nice fuckin part car!!!
> 
> had a awesome night tho
> *



damn i need a rear bumper bad. someone rear ended my dads caddy and he needs a new bumper before the insurance sees it and totals it...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 8 2008, 03:30 PM~12099811
> *damn i need a rear bumper bad. someone rear ended my dads caddy and he needs a new bumper before the insurance sees it and totals it...
> *


try junk yards....but the bumpers on bout parts cars are damn near perfect exect the caddy thats in better condition has alil rust on the bumpers but the other one is abotu flawless..


----------



## 919ryder

well, i hit a big ass bump in the road, i'll explain later


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

if aint one thing its another.....what happened?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump 

looks like polo and texas are boycoting the thread


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, forgot to mention got the caddy all good....but i need a new radiator. the fuckin trans cooler is fucked, i keep getting fuckin tranny fluid in the coolant. but we flushed it as good as we can ima have to do it like twice every year.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 10 2008, 11:10 PM~12119367
> *if aint one thing its another.....what happened?
> *


i don't wanna say until i get it fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up where is everyone

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nice try bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol i learned my lesson after the 3oth time


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 13 2008, 04:07 PM~12147977
> *nice try bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol  i learned my lesson after the 3oth time
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 13 2008, 12:11 PM~12146763
> *whats up where is everyone
> 
> :0
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: Nice try but you Fail. :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12125091
> *bump
> 
> looks like polo and texas are boycoting the thread
> *


Is this why this topic is dead, What I miss? :0 :dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 13 2008, 07:51 PM~12149883
> *Is this why this topic is dead, What I miss?  :0 :dunno:
> *


maybe, i felt like polo was being a smartass about telling me about doing something to my car and i said something about it and that made him mad so since then polo or texas aint posted


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 13 2008, 06:02 PM~12150007
> *maybe, i felt like polo was being a smartass about telling me about doing something to my car and i said something about it and that made him mad so since then polo or texas aint posted
> *


Oww well. Shit happens. Got my internet hooked back up so I'll be here more often. :cheesy: 


I see the Caddy is getting shit done! Props! I've been laggin it with the MC. I've been wanting to do the same with my car as you have with yours. SOON!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 13 2008, 08:07 PM~12150061
> *Oww well. Shit happens. Got my internet hooked back up so I'll be here more often.  :cheesy:
> I see the Caddy is getting shit done! Props! I've been laggin it with the MC. I've been wanting to do the same with my car as you have with yours. SOON!
> *


i appericate that man, shit i learned alot just from doing the water pump and thermostat. gotta get a new radiator tho waiting for a price quote  

i know the MC wil be one bad bitch


----------



## ElMonte74'

wow juan your back :0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 13 2008, 06:11 PM~12150099
> *i appericate that man, shit i learned alot just from doing the water pump and thermostat. gotta get a new radiator tho waiting for a price quote
> 
> i know the MC wil be one bad bitch
> *


Hahaha Hopefully it will be. Yah it's all trial & error. Fo sho get that taken care of, it's sucks when my car starts steaming, and spilling coolant on the ground. People are like "dude there's something wrong with your car." And I'm Like :uh: 




> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 13 2008, 10:22 PM~12153216
> *wow juan your back :0
> *


Simon, just got settled into the new home. Got my MC in it's own garage now.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 14 2008, 12:41 AM~12153352
> *Hahaha Hopefully it will be. Yah it's all trial & error.  Fo sho get that taken care of, it's sucks when my car starts steaming, and spilling coolant on the ground. People are like "dude there's something wrong with your car." And I'm Like :uh:
> Simon, just got settled into the new home. Got my MC in it's own garage now.
> *


Shit at you don't have tranny problems like mine :uh: .thats cool.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 13 2008, 10:45 PM~12153373
> *Shit at you don't have tranny problems like mine :uh: .thats cool.
> *


Oh yes I do. It leaks fluid like hell, and it doesn't go into gear sometimes. It's getting worse actually. You have no idea.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 14 2008, 12:53 AM~12153416
> *Oh yes I do. It leaks fluid like hell, and it doesn't go into gear sometimes. It's getting worse actually. You have no idea.
> *


actually i do mine leaks like hell, wont shift, and i'm forcing the tranny to shift :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn trany problem suck

man i havnt took mine any higher than like 50mph so idk what the tranny will do, i really hope the new radiator will fix that prob


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 14 2008, 02:34 PM~12157710
> *damn trany problem suck
> 
> man i havnt took mine any higher than like 50mph so idk what the tranny will do, i really hope the new radiator will fix that prob
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump


----------



## Wicked

Did a quick Photoshop of the car Slammed on the ground, or almost at least.

Stock Height:









Lowered:










Blah, it looks okay I guess..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

dude thats bad ass, the monte is lookin good. those mc's are made to be slammed


----------



## Wicked

Thanks Bro! I got a call from a homie wanting to know how much wire wheels are worth. I told em to bring them by my pad. 13x7 Chinas, he paid $30 for em. Accessories and everything. They've seen better days, but I somehow convinced him to give them to me :cheesy: FREE! :cheesy: Best Saturday I've had in a while...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

why they not on the monte?


----------



## Wicked

I just got them like 15 minutes ago. :biggrin: Plus one needs a tire.    

Gonna have to wait a bit. :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 15 2008, 04:05 PM~12166078
> *I just got them like 15 minutes ago.  :biggrin: Plus one needs a tire.
> 
> Gonna have to wait a bit. :angry:
> *


damn :angry: 

ay wheres that vid of u driving the monte?


----------



## Wicked

Ah yes, the video of me acting like a tard. Here you go there on the space..  :cheesy: http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...8d-5890d123712d


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol fuckin awesome 
i have a youtube channel, but i put a song over it so it permenantly removed the original sound

http://www.youtube.com/nccadillacbrougham87


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 15 2008, 02:39 AM~12163364
> *Did a quick Photoshop of the car Slammed on the ground, or almost at least.
> 
> Stock Height:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, it looks okay I guess..
> *


(right click, save) Damn both pics look good raise it up just a bit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 15 2008, 03:59 PM~12166041
> *Thanks Bro! I got a call from a homie wanting to know how much wire wheels are worth. I told em to bring them by my pad. 13x7 Chinas, he paid $30 for em. Accessories and everything. They've seen better days, but I somehow convinced him to give them to me :cheesy: FREE! :cheesy: Best Saturday I've had in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn those look clean


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 11 2008, 12:27 PM~12125091
> *bump
> 
> looks like polo and texas are boycoting the thread
> *


 :uh: 
i havent been boycotting nothing its just because i've actually been working on my car, and tearing apart other cars


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 15 2008, 06:59 PM~12167816
> *:uh:
> i havent been boycotting nothing its just because i've actually been working on my car, and tearing apart other cars
> *


Ma *****.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 15 2008, 08:59 PM~12167816
> *:uh:
> i havent been boycotting nothing its just because i've actually been working on my car, and tearing apart other cars
> *


its called a joke


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 15 2008, 08:59 PM~12167816
> *:uh:
> i havent been boycotting nothing its just because i've actually been working on my car, and tearing apart other cars
> *


dude calm down it was a joke  so hows the 63


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 15 2008, 09:42 PM~12168485
> *Ma *****.
> *


when u gonna throw the 13s on urs?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2008, 02:38 AM~12169939
> *when u gonna throw the 13s on urs?
> *


he has to get a new tire for that one rim


----------



## Wicked

I'm still debating putting them on. I'm still dreaming of Supremes


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12167271
> *:0 damn those look clean
> *


for free can complain. Bullet KO's suck though.. :|


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 16 2008, 12:54 AM~12169983
> *I'm still debating putting them on. I'm still dreaming of Supremes
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

WHOA :0 

dude maybe u should get supremes lol

matter of a fact....this is your car and i have no right to say what to do with it but dude i would make this mofo a muscle car. you should drop a 454 or a bigger engine in there with true duals, paint it flat black. then go buy a diff car like a gbody and lowride that...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Nov 16 2008, 02:57 AM~12169991-->
> 
> 
> 
> for free can complain. Bullet KO's suck though..  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i don't like bullet tips either :thumbsdown:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Nov 16 2008, 03:03 AM~12170003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

been havin fun

but its almost 6 in the fuckin morning :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

what do you guys like about supremes?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2008, 10:33 AM~12170807
> *what do you guys like about supremes?
> *


personally i think they should only be on muscle cars...


----------



## ElMonte74'

I've always liked them when i first them on my primos 63 :biggrin: and makes the car look old school


----------



## ElMonte74'

Have any of you used a coin star machine. me and my jefe went to wally world and used and got $76.52 you probally wondering how much cange we had

1 quarter
109 Dimes
205 Nikels


:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



And



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 



:0 
5995 Pennies :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 16 2008, 03:22 PM~12172031
> *Have any of you used a coin star machine.  me and my jefe went to wally world and used and got $76.52 you probally wondering how much cange we had
> 
> 1 quarter
> 109 Dimes
> 205 Nikels
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> And
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> 5995 Pennies :biggrin:
> *


Thats good homie, but what are you going to do with the money?are you going to blow it off or invest in something that you can make money in... i know you like arte so think wisely and turn that 76 into much more


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 16 2008, 02:30 PM~12172081
> *Thats good homie, but what are you going to do with the money?are you going to blow it off or invest in something that you can make money  in... i know you like arte so think wisely and turn that 76 into much more
> *


I gave 70 to my parents to put in their checking account :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i dont care for supremes at all i think if you wanna make ur car look oldschool get some star wires or tru spokes  thats just my opinion


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2007, 11:31 AM~8379710
> *Oh no you didn't!! :angry:
> 
> It will consume your time regardless. But it's not forever, you will have time to figure out your professional life.
> 
> "Lowriding and luck is enough to save a man if his courage holds"
> 
> It saved me from the streets, school and so called "teachers" did not. Now that I've had time to Lowride and THINK..I can apply myself to school because I am ready inside myself. Also, since my car is almost finished, I don't have to bother with that responsibilty anymore.
> 
> Think about this...
> 
> We are always told to "follow your dreams" Many people do. It might be sports, being a pilot or whatever. Is Lowriding your dream? It's been for me for the last 20 years literally. Just now, Am I changing the dream a little now that I'm older and want a family.
> *


DAWM HOMEBOY YOU COULN'T SAY IT ANY BETTER...... :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2008, 02:25 PM~12172677
> *i dont care for supremes at all i think if you wanna make ur car look oldschool get some star wires or tru spokes  thats just my opinion
> *


I like all old school wheels. Supremes isn't the only wheel I'd like to have. As for liking Supremes I use to hate them. IDk I just started liking 'em I guess..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i hope monday goes by fast....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

took a lil cruise yesterday we were missing a couple of other impalas but it was still fun...
















look what we finally pulled out haha

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZskfY_LLPP8


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 looks good polo I see that your brother finally primered the 66 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good shit polo

what kinda exhaust do u have on the trey?


----------



## six trey impala

i got dual turbos on mine with headers...


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Got the heater greased and its quiet :cheesy: :0 

heres the vid don't mind the narration by me, that was supposed to be said in my head :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

has anyone done anything new or cool lately??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 18 2008, 10:05 PM~12196614
> *has anyone done anything new or cool lately??
> *


work and school lol. i wish this fuckin week would go by fast even tho i gotta work friday and sat.i need more than 4 hours of fuckin sleep everynight :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im goin to the shop after a week of not going, teh walk up there is a bitch since we moved. :angry: gotta wait for a new radiator quote tho


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

everythings been pretty boring over my way


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

puts 10 bucks of gas plus some free gas in the caddy, shit was straight empty. great news tho!!!! i got a new radiator!!!! gotta put it in soon cuz there is no radiator fluid just straight water.... with the weather we've had that shit will freeze


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice glad you found the radiator.

check out my primos new ride.

It's a 2000 Town Car Signature Seris


----------



## six trey impala

damn foo u taking those pics with ur camera or phone? all ur pics look blue lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 19 2008, 06:20 PM~12204174
> *nice glad you found the radiator.
> 
> check out my primos new ride.
> 
> It's a 2000 Town Car Signature Seris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that fucker is clean :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2008, 07:08 PM~12204615
> *damn foo u taking those pics with ur camera or phone? all ur pics look blue lol
> *


idk why it looks like that :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 19 2008, 10:15 PM~12206510
> *damn that fucker is clean :cheesy:
> *


it fucking is :cheesy: i want it. he's gonna ask the dealership if they could trade his caddy seville STS for that linc :biggrin: i hope they let him keep it cause he can do more to that one than the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 20 2008, 12:11 AM~12207207
> *it fucking is :cheesy: i want it.  he's gonna ask the dealership if they could trade his caddy seville STS for that linc :biggrin: i hope they let him keep it cause he can do more to that one than the caddy :biggrin:
> *


those Lincolns are nice, if i ever own another lincoln it will be that body style


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 20 2008, 09:54 AM~12209529
> *those Lincolns are nice, if i ever own another lincoln it will be that body style
> *


  but what i find weird is that the caddy is the same year w/ 73 K and they want 10 for it and the linc has 99 K and want 14 for it. you'd think they would be the other way around :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

So I bored and decided to get creative in PhotoPlus so this is what i'm thinking of doing to the monte here in a couple of weeks :biggrin: 





































So what do you think :0 and i'm also gonna polish the lenses and put a different color bulb into it :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i dont see any difference between the first 2 pics...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12212462
> *i dont see any difference between the first 2 pics...
> *


 :0 

on the first pic it has a white line in the middle of the light and the second one doesn't have a line

but the other do you think i should do it :0


----------



## six trey impala

Polish up all ur chrome...i did that too mine and it made a huge difference car looks way cleaner now, the only bad thing is that its really time consuming but i just put on some oldies and started polishing i still need to do more ima finish it this winter...
















u can see on this pic how it looked before on the left side...
























its the little things like that that make a car look 10Xs better...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

how do you polish? i remeber a thread about it but im to lazy to find it lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 20 2008, 05:19 PM~12213650
> *how do you polish? i remeber a thread about it but im to lazy to find it lol
> *


depends on what ur gonna polish...like my trim all i did was buy mothers mag and aluminum polish and rub it into the trim alot then take a clean rag and whipe it off...u have to do it a couple times to get a real good shine...but if ur gonna polish like my grill what i did was sand it down with some fine grit sandpaper and polished it then get a finer grit and polished it again...thats a pain though too much work...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2008, 09:13 PM~12214727
> *depends on what ur gonna polish...like my trim all i did was buy mothers mag and aluminum polish and rub it into the trim alot then take a clean rag and whipe it off...u have to do it a couple times to get a real good shine...but if ur gonna polish like my grill what i did was sand it down with some fine grit sandpaper and polished it then get a finer grit and polished it again...thats a pain though too much work...
> *


sup with tha rear license plate?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 07:18 PM~12214781
> *sup with tha rear license plate?
> *


whats wrong with it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2008, 09:23 PM~12214844
> *whats wrong with it?
> *


missin or is it the pic?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 07:27 PM~12214889
> *missin or is it the pic?
> *


its there, im just missing the license plate panel


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12215063
> *its there, im just missing the license plate panel
> *


lol thats what i ment. i might be takin one off of rag soon...if its in usable shape ill send it to ya if ya need it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 07:44 PM~12215088
> *lol thats what i ment. i might be takin one off of rag soon...if its in usable shape ill send it to ya if ya need it
> *


that'll be cool...i was thinking about buying both front and back new cause my front ones a lil bent and it dont shine anymore...but i do need the back


----------



## six trey impala

cant wait till winter...gonna be doing big things to the motor of the 63 it should be nasty...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2008, 09:45 PM~12215100
> *that'll be cool...i was thinking about buying both front and back new cause my front ones a lil bent and it dont shine anymore...but i do need the back
> *


yup i bought mines new


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2008, 09:46 PM~12215111
> *cant wait till winter...gonna be doing big things to the motor of the 63 it should be nasty...
> *


thats wat im talkin bout! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i saw them in the books for like $60
ya the motor should be looking good hopefully by next summer it should sound waay different too


----------



## six trey impala

Just got the motor out of the G-house tomorrow we're gonna pull it out into the gravel and ima clean all the frame and shit on it and get it ready for paint...its super greasy


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up everyone


----------



## Wicked

Whats the price of gas in your guys area? It's like about an average of $2.15 over here. WTF is going on?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 22 2008, 06:04 PM~12231613
> *Whats the price of gas in your guys area? It's like about an average of $2.15 over here. WTF is going on?
> *


its like 1.95 here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 22 2008, 07:04 PM~12231613
> *Whats the price of gas in your guys area? It's like about an average of $2.15 over here. WTF is going on?
> *


2.09 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 22 2008, 07:09 PM~12231650
> *its like 1.95 here
> *


 :0 i haven't seen the price like that in along time :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 22 2008, 06:15 PM~12231694
> *:0 i haven't seen the price like that in along time :cheesy:
> *


ya $5 gives the 63 1/4 tank and $10 lmost gives me a half tank


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 22 2008, 07:22 PM~12231736
> *ya $5 gives the 63 1/4 tank and $10 lmost gives me a half tank
> *


 :0 5 gets me almost half and 10 gives me a half and 3/4 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 22 2008, 06:24 PM~12231752
> *:0 5 gets me almost half and 10 gives me a half and 3/4 :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: 1/2+3/4=1 1/4 u have 2 tanks? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 22 2008, 05:24 PM~12231752
> *:0 5 gets me almost half and 10 gives me a half and 3/4 :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

gas is 1.52 down this way


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 22 2008, 06:54 PM~12231944
> *gas is 1.52 down this way
> *


ya sucks it went down in the winter...its too cold for cruising now  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 22 2008, 08:55 PM~12231954
> *ya sucks it went down in the winter...its too cold for cruising now   :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 22 2008, 08:00 PM~12231990
> *Hell yea :angry:
> *


x2  :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Nov 22 2008, 07:04 PM~12231613
> *Whats the price of gas in your guys area? It's like about an average of $2.15 over here. WTF is going on?
> *


just the calm before the storm....read a history book  



man im fuckin exhuasted, work three days straight friday tried to work on the caddy but the bitch gave me major problems. i drained the raidator, but drain cock is fucked up, wont screw in or out it just clicks.... i need to get coolent in the block not striaght water, its gettin really cold....i tried some kinda putty to block the hole to were we could at least run alil coolent in it for the block to get the water out before the radiator swap but it was no good i need a stronger putty or something.... how bout a putty type a plumer uses? maybe just the wings are fucked.....maybe i can use pliers???? :dunno:

the new water pump is rusted already.....fuckin duralast :uh: 

but i do have good news, teh bank account is growin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 22 2008, 09:34 PM~12233102
> *just the calm before the storm....read a history book
> man im fuckin exhuasted, work three days straight friday tried to work on the caddy but the bitch gave me major problems. i drained the raidator, but drain cock is fucked up, wont screw in or out it just clicks.... i need to get coolent in the block not striaght water, its gettin really cold....i tried some kinda putty to block the hole to were we could at least run alil coolent in it for the block to get the water out before the radiator swap but it was no good i need a stronger putty or something.... how bout a putty type a plumer uses? maybe just the wings are fucked.....maybe i can use pliers???? :dunno:
> 
> the new water pump is rusted already.....fuckin duralast :uh:
> 
> but i do have good news, teh bank account is growin :biggrin:
> *


why didnt u paint the water pump so it dont get rusty...and u shouldnt have put any putty on the drain plug cause if u do get the bitch working ur not gonna be able to drain it again, unless u get a new radiator it should tighten by hand...did u pull the drain plug all the way out or just loosen it till the fluid came out?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 22 2008, 07:27 PM~12231772
> *:scrutinize: 1/2+3/4=1 1/4 u have 2 tanks? :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey i know 1/4 is less than half and that all i know cause i didn't pay attention in math when they where explaning how to do it. I put 5 in it gets me a little past 1/4 when i put 10 in it gets me a little past half. oh and gas here is now 1.99 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 22 2008, 11:27 PM~12233426
> *why didnt u paint the water pump so it dont get rusty...and u shouldnt have put any putty on the drain plug cause if u do get the bitch working ur not gonna be able to drain it again, unless u get a new radiator it should tighten by hand...did u pull the drain plug all the way out or just loosen it till the fluid came out?
> *


shit id didnt know it was gunna rust lol. the putty comes right off...the new radiator has been here for a few days its in the drivers seat lol. i just loosened it didnt take it all the way out...no it wont go out or in it just clicks. i juist want the old radiator to work long enough to get coolant into the block....theres only one other way to get coolant into the block and thats pour it straight into the thermostat.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 23 2008, 02:52 AM~12234276
> *shit id didnt know it was gunna rust lol. the putty comes right off...the new radiator has been here for a few days its in the drivers seat lol. i just loosened it didnt take it all the way out...no it wont go out or in it just clicks. i juist want the old radiator to work long enough to get coolant into the block....theres only one other way to get coolant into the block and thats pour it straight into the thermostat.....
> *


u should just throw that other radiator in and put anti freeze in it...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Check it out just put 25 in my car and look what it got me


:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 23 2008, 04:19 AM~12234307
> *u should just throw that other radiator in and put anti freeze in it...
> *


thats prob the route i gotta go. it would be real nice if i could pull the engine out and freshen it up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 23 2008, 03:10 PM~12236438
> *thats prob the route i gotta go. it would be real nice if i could pull the engine out and freshen it up
> *


do it while its winter...no cruising or anything is going on...thats what im doing its really easy we pulled the motor out of my dads caprice in like an hour and thats that we were talking alot too


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 23 2008, 06:37 PM~12237207
> *do it while its winter...no cruising or anything is going on...thats what im doing its really easy we pulled the motor out of my dads caprice in like an hour and thats that we were talking alot too
> *


no space dude....u guys have a place to pull it lol. i cant bring my car in the shop. and for damn sure my mom wont let me use the garage....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11805634
> *Hey beto someone gave me something that i might contribute it to the MC...will hit ya up later on it.
> *


well what is it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 23 2008, 07:33 PM~12238136
> *no space dude....u guys have a place to pull it lol. i cant bring my car in the shop. and for damn sure my mom wont let me use the garage....
> *


we barely got room we had like maybe 5 feet to fit the hoist and the car in the garage we had to push the car back once we got the motor up...


----------



## 919ryder

DAMN MIKE AT LEAST U HAVE A GARAGE. AND AT LEAST U CAN GET UR SHIT ON A LIFT....AND HAVE A SHOP TO WORK IN. I DID ALL MY SHIT MYSELF, AT HOME, ON THE GROUND WITH A LITTLE TACKLE BOX OF TOOLS. I DIDN'T EVEN HAVE THE RIGHT JACK STANDS, I HAD TO USE LUMBER AND CONCRETE BLOCKS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 24 2008, 07:55 AM~12240974
> *DAMN MIKE AT LEAST U HAVE A GARAGE. AND AT LEAST U CAN GET UR SHIT ON A LIFT....AND HAVE A SHOP TO WORK IN. I DID ALL MY SHIT MYSELF, AT HOME, ON THE GROUND WITH A LITTLE TACKLE BOX OF TOOLS. I DIDN'T EVEN HAVE THE RIGHT JACK STANDS, I HAD TO USE LUMBER AND CONCRETE BLOCKS.
> *


you gotta improvize when you don't got the right stuff :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 24 2008, 06:55 AM~12240974
> *DAMN MIKE AT LEAST U HAVE A GARAGE. AND AT LEAST U CAN GET UR SHIT ON A LIFT....AND HAVE A SHOP TO WORK IN. I DID ALL MY SHIT MYSELF, AT HOME, ON THE GROUND WITH A LITTLE TACKLE BOX OF TOOLS. I DIDN'T EVEN HAVE THE RIGHT JACK STANDS, I HAD TO USE LUMBER AND CONCRETE BLOCKS.
> *


we dont use jack stands we use 4X4 pieces of woods...i dont trust jackstands


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 24 2008, 04:15 PM~12244890
> *we dont use jack stands we use 4X4 pieces of woods...i dont trust jackstands
> *


 :0 I USE A JACK, 2 PIECES OF 2X4 SO I CAN SET A WHEEL ON, A BRICK TO KEEP THE CAR FROM ROLLING, AND A CINDER BLOCK INCASE I GOT TO GET UNDER THE HOOD :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 24 2008, 07:55 AM~12240974
> *DAMN MIKE AT LEAST U HAVE A GARAGE. AND AT LEAST U CAN GET UR SHIT ON A LIFT....AND HAVE A SHOP TO WORK IN. I DID ALL MY SHIT MYSELF, AT HOME, ON THE GROUND WITH A LITTLE TACKLE BOX OF TOOLS. I DIDN'T EVEN HAVE THE RIGHT JACK STANDS, I HAD TO USE LUMBER AND CONCRETE BLOCKS.
> *


1. dont have a garage that i can use, my car has to stay outside like all the other cars. 2. my car has only been on a lift once and that was for an oil change. 3. im doing the same thing outside untill i have no light


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

besides its not my property.....lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 24 2008, 12:18 AM~12239548
> *well what is it :biggrin:
> *


Hol up :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 24 2008, 11:48 PM~12250256
> *Hol up :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 23 2008, 04:42 PM~12236291
> *Check it out just put 25 in my car and look what it got me
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just pumped at 1.48 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 24 2008, 11:48 PM~12250267
> *I just pumped at 1.48 :0
> *


 :0 how much did it give you :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 25 2008, 12:55 AM~12250347
> *:0 how much did it give you :cheesy:
> *


filled it up for like $19


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12250363
> *filled it up for like $19
> *


 :angry: damn really :biggrin: I'm not sure how much it is right now :0


----------



## Wicked

Damn I almost didn't make it to the gas station, fucking car was almost empty. I put in about 30 and got a full tank. Damn good considering back than I got maybe half a tank for that much. "She Needs Premium, Dude! PREMIUM!...DUUUUUDE!!" :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lollololololollololololollololol

guna work on the caddy, its ready for the radiator to get dropped in just gotta get up there lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 26 2008, 01:21 PM~12264934
> *lollololololollololololollololol
> 
> guna work on the caddy, its ready for the radiator to get dropped in just gotta get up there lol
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

done and done. next i gotta put trans fluid in it and hope it fixed it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 26 2008, 06:36 PM~12267836
> *done and done. next i gotta put trans fluid in it and hope it fixed it.
> *


cool  have a great thanks giving yall  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

x2 everybody, sate safe and spend some time with the family and ur ride


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 27 2008, 01:13 AM~12271996
> *x2 everybody, sate safe and spend some time with the family and ur ride
> *


x2


----------



## Loco SS

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ttt boys where yall at? been busy had 2 thanksgivings lol


----------



## lil john

whats up..... from polk county fl. been working on and off on my cutlass for 3 yrs, from frame up looking for a place to get some chrome mabe u guys could help me out......


----------



## six trey impala

nice cutty...Big spike on here does chroming his layitlow name is BIG NUTS...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 29 2008, 09:10 PM~12291230
> *ttt boys where yall at? been busy had 2 thanksgivings lol
> *


just chillin 

8zCz8SKmGek&feature=related


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 PM~12247351
> *1. dont have a garage that i can use, my car has to stay outside like all the other cars. 2. my car has only been on a lift once and that was for an oil change. 3. im doing the same thing outside untill i have no light
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i feel ur pain...i wish i had a damn garage.....i been thinkin bout buildin one  

and yes lumber does hold up better than jackstands, but cement bricks don't :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 1 2008, 10:08 AM~12301004
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i feel ur pain...i wish i had a damn garage.....i been thinkin bout buildin one
> 
> and yes lumber does hold up better than jackstands, but cement bricks don't :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


lol
well jackstands can be adjusted, pros and cons


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 1 2008, 10:37 PM~12307261
> *lol
> well jackstands can be adjusted, pros and cons
> *


 :biggrin: so hows everybody's ride coming? i'm still on hold w/ mine because i can't get the motor in the school shop yet because he's "too busy" :uh: 

but i'll be comin strong in 09......i'm hopin it will be at our cinco show but not if it's not up to par :nono:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 2 2008, 12:56 PM~12313325
> *:biggrin: so hows everybody's ride coming? i'm still on hold w/ mine because i can't get the motor in the school shop yet because he's "too busy"  :uh:
> 
> but i'll be comin strong in 09......i'm hopin it will be at our cinco show but not if it's not up to par :nono:
> *


done nothing :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 2 2008, 01:56 PM~12313325
> *:biggrin: so hows everybody's ride coming? i'm still on hold w/ mine because i can't get the motor in the school shop yet because he's "too busy"  :uh:
> 
> but i'll be comin strong in 09......i'm hopin it will be at our cinco show but not if it's not up to par :nono:
> *


gotta put trans fluid in mine been way too busy cuz of family visiting and work lol


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 2 2008, 01:19 PM~12313559
> *done nothing :uh:
> *


:nosad: :nosad:

we got the motor out of the 76 a while back today we sprayed on some shit to take the grease off the cross member and frame gonna let it sit for the day and tomorrow hose it off then hopefully if it came clean we're gonna shoot it black and drop the other motor in and tranny in it and see if the motor is any good...the motors fully built with double springed rocker arms big cam and high compressioned heads...we didnt really wanna put this motor in this car cause glasshouses dont look cool when they rumble like that i like those cars quiet, its like a caddy they sound good when quiet...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2008, 07:30 PM~12316601
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> we got the motor out of the 76 a while back today we sprayed on some shit to take the grease off the cross member and frame gonna let it sit for the day and tomorrow hose it off then hopefully if it  came clean we're gonna shoot it black and drop the other motor in and tranny in it and see if the motor is any good...the motors fully built with double springed rocker arms big cam and high compressioned heads...we didnt really wanna put this motor in this car cause glasshouses dont look cool when they rumble like that i like those cars quiet, its like a caddy they sound good when quiet...
> *


personally i like caddies with nice deep smooth rumbles


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2008, 06:30 PM~12316601
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> we got the motor out of the 76 a while back today we sprayed on some shit to take the grease off the cross member and frame gonna let it sit for the day and tomorrow hose it off then hopefully if it  came clean we're gonna shoot it black and drop the other motor in and tranny in it and see if the motor is any good...the motors fully built with double springed rocker arms big cam and high compressioned heads...we didnt really wanna put this motor in this car cause glasshouses dont look cool when they rumble like that i like those cars quiet, its like a caddy they sound good when quiet...
> *


  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

Jus got back from the Gym!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2008, 11:05 PM~12320245
> *Jus got back from the Gym!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


''no one makes me bleed my own blood'' :biggrin: i don't need a gym i got a bowflex


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2008, 08:30 PM~12316601
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> we got the motor out of the 76 a while back today we sprayed on some shit to take the grease off the cross member and frame gonna let it sit for the day and tomorrow hose it off then hopefully if it  came clean we're gonna shoot it black and drop the other motor in and tranny in it and see if the motor is any good...the motors fully built with double springed rocker arms big cam and high compressioned heads...we didnt really wanna put this motor in this car cause glasshouses dont look cool when they rumble like that i like those cars quiet, its like a caddy they sound good when quiet...
> *


what are yall using to de grease it? the linc is greasy as hell!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 3 2008, 06:35 AM~12321910
> *what are yall using to de grease it? the linc is greasy as hell!!
> *


oven cleaner...make sure u wear gloves when u put it on though that shit is strong as fuck...i used it on my rear end of the 63 and it took the shit back down to the metal...


----------



## lil john

whats good to put on my chrome rims to keep them from rusting..?????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man this car is fuckin confusing, idk if its the cold or if this bitch is posessed sometimes. when i start it after a few days of not being there and cold weather it starts but putts and dies then i restart it it does the same thing then just idles out till she runs smooth lol. put tranns fluid in it, she runs smooth i cant wait for a new fuckin exhaust man thise bitch is gunna sound sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2008, 08:28 PM~12327501
> *oven cleaner...make sure u wear gloves when u put it on though that shit is strong as fuck...i used it on my rear end of the 63 and it took the shit back down to the metal...
> *


what brand, i wanna make sure i get the good shit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 PM~12331270
> *man this car is fuckin confusing, idk if its the cold or if this bitch is posessed sometimes. when i start it after a few days of not being there and cold weather it starts but putts and dies then i restart it it does the same thing then just idles out till she runs smooth lol.  put tranns fluid in it, she runs smooth i cant wait for a new fuckin exhaust man thise bitch is gunna sound sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


when u start them up give it a lil gas and hold it for a while so it warms up ur cars probably just cold blooded thats what i have to do with mine i have to tap the gas to keep it going for a while then a hold it down a lil bit till it clears out...u can foul plugs like that too...ur choke might not be working right either


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 4 2008, 07:05 AM~12332482
> *what brand, i wanna make sure i get the good shit :biggrin:
> *


i dont know the brand but i get mine at walmart its a yellow can...its like 90 cents or a dollar something  
left my car hella clean


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Dec 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12329035
> *whats good to put on my chrome rims to keep them from rusting..?????
> *


i dont know if it'll keep them from rusting i'd just take them off and put stocks on it but eagle 1 wire cleaner is pretty badass too clean them...i put turtle wax chrome polish on mine just cause i got white nipples and hubs and im afraid eagle 1 will fuck them up even though there powder coated but its the best thing out there for chrome wheels just kinda expensive


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 4 2008, 06:01 PM~12337831
> *when u start them up give it a lil gas and hold it for a while so it warms up ur cars probably just cold blooded thats what i have to do with mine i have to tap the gas to keep it going for a while then a hold it down a lil bit till it clears out...u can foul plugs like that too...ur choke might not be working right either
> *


yeah i gotta pump it alot to start it. shitwe'll see what happens


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 4 2008, 05:03 PM~12338273
> *yeah i gotta pump it alot to start it. shitwe'll see what happens
> *


Mine does that. I usually pump the gas pedal and it starts on the second crank. But I gotta keep giving it gas so it won't shut off. After about a few minutes it'll stay on with no problems. I'm telling ya, your Lac has the same problems as My MC. :cheesy: 

the Front end of my car is coming off again. this time the cars gonna sit for a while. IDk how long but Imma do everything right this time...  

Big V, I spotted 2 73-75 MCs and 3 76-77 MCs at the junkyard.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Dec 4 2008, 05:16 PM~12338359
> *Big V, I spotted 2 73-75 MCs and 3 76-77 MCs at the junkyard.
> *


Here's two of 'em.

















I was at this Mexican grocery store called Cardenas yesterday, and spotted this Felix The Cat DVD. I still can't figure out if he's giving me the finger or a thumbs up.  :dunno: 









:uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Dec 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12338674
> *Here's two of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at this Mexican grocery store called Cardenas yesterday, and spotted this Felix The Cat DVD. I still can't figure out if he's giving me the finger or a thumbs up.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


the black one is a 73 and the maroon one is a 74' :cheesy: :biggrin:    did they have any of the interior left in them cause i need a new pass. kick panel  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think he's flipping you off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked

One of 'em still had a full int. I think. Do 76-77 kick panels work too? If I go back I'll check. And I think he is too. :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Dec 4 2008, 06:16 PM~12338359
> *Mine does that. I usually pump the gas pedal and it starts on the second crank. But I gotta keep giving it gas so it won't shut off. After about a few minutes it'll stay on with no problems.  I'm telling ya, your Lac has the same problems as My MC.  :cheesy:
> 
> the Front end of my car is coming off again. this time the cars gonna sit for a while. IDk how long but Imma do everything right this time...
> 
> Big V, I spotted 2 73-75 MCs and 3 76-77 MCs at the junkyard.
> *


this is what i was talking about


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Dec 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12329035
> *whats good to put on my chrome rims to keep them from rusting..?????
> *


WD 40...

But best way is to keep them from rusting is keeping them clean. steel wool #0000 works great to remove light surface rust.


----------



## lil john

got her runing good today... :biggrin: naw its just after it rains the next day they have rust on them got wd-40 on them now been wet out..


----------



## lil john

geting the dash fiberglassed been waiting on that going on 7 months


----------



## six trey impala

coo looks good!!! is it a euro?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

is that a 307 engine?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Dec 4 2008, 07:30 PM~12339115
> *One of 'em still had a full int. I think. Do 76-77 kick panels work too? If I go back I'll check. And I think he is too.  :cheesy:
> *


yes sir i think they would  thanks homie. man its cold over here the temp is in the 30s hno: I'm gonna try to primer the monte in the cold so the rust won't get so bad


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 5 2008, 02:11 AM~12342160
> *yes sir i think they would  thanks homie.  man its cold over here the temp is in the 30s hno: I'm gonna try to primer the monte in the cold so the rust won't get so bad
> *


The whole vehicle or just where the rust is at?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 4 2008, 07:03 PM~12337842
> *i dont know the brand but i get mine at walmart its a yellow can...its like 90 cents or a dollar something
> left my car hella clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 5 2008, 02:19 AM~12342387
> *The whole vehicle or just where the rust is at?
> *


The whole car probally cause i don't want my car to look like a cow


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 5 2008, 12:15 PM~12344734
> *The whole car probally cause i don't want my car to look like a cow
> *


do you have a spray gun and compressor?

If not instead of a cow it might look like a zeeebbbraaa!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 5 2008, 12:11 AM~12342160
> *yes sir i think they would  thanks homie.  man its cold over here the temp is in the 30s hno: I'm gonna try to primer the monte in the cold so the rust won't get so bad
> *


After primer you could lay down a flat paint job.

:0 :0 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx


----------



## lil john

gots a 327 with a 350 turbo trans. lot of work on it


----------



## Willie North

My dad gave me a 2004 Impala for my 16th B-day 
nothing too fancy but Iv always loved impalas


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 5 2008, 03:25 PM~12346849
> *do you have a spray gun and compressor?
> 
> If not instead of a cow it might look like a zeeebbbraaa!!!! :cheesy:
> *


yup...zebra stripes suck


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Willie North_@Dec 5 2008, 06:20 PM~12347734
> *My dad gave me a 2004 Impala for my 16th B-day
> nothing too fancy but Iv always loved impalas
> *


 :0 you plan on putting some chrome wheels on it? Here is mine on 22's..wheels are dirty in pic  due to at time i was not drivin it at all and using the 63 as daily


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 5 2008, 03:25 PM~12346849
> *do you have a spray gun and compressor?
> 
> If not instead of a cow it might look like a zeeebbbraaa!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Dec 5 2008, 04:27 PM~12347346
> *After primer you could lay down a flat paint job.
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx
> *


A REGULAR FLAT WITH A METALLIC FLAT :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Hey Beto just a tought...

Instead of waisting your money on sand paper, degreaser, masking tape, spray cans/primer, etc...why not just use some OSPHO or some type of metal neutrelizer if you are worried that bad about the rust? No offense but that car is 30+ years old, one more winter is not going to cause a diffrence of night and day...

Save that money and use it on something that has to be done instead. A old timer told me one time, "work smarter not harder"... and another one told me " Do it right the first time or dont do it at all"

Just something to consider!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 6 2008, 01:10 AM~12351603
> *Hey Beto just a tought...
> 
> Instead of waisting your money on sand paper, degreaser, masking tape, spray cans/primer, etc...why not just use some OSPHO or some type of metal neutrelizer if you are worried that bad about the rust? No offense but that car is 30+ years old, one more winter is not going to cause a diffrence of night and day...
> 
> Save that money and use it on something that has to be done instead. A old timer told me one time, "work smarter not harder"... and another one told me " Do it right the first time or dont do it at all"
> 
> Just something to consider!
> *


oh i'm not worried about it I just need something to do during the day  and I have to resave my money cause i gave to my jefa and jefe :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 6 2008, 02:17 AM~12351622
> * I have to resave my money cause i gave to my jefa and jefe :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 6 2008, 01:17 AM~12351627
> *
> *


----------



## six trey impala

ya i dont think it'll do that much look at my car its 45 years old and i left it outside all year it didnt do anything to it u should be fine for the winter...that OSPHO would be the way to go it protects ur paint and its like around 130 bucks...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 6 2008, 11:37 AM~12352870
> *ya i dont think it'll do that much look at my car its 45 years old and i left it outside all year it didnt do anything to it u should be fine for the winter...that OSPHO would be the way to go it protects ur paint and its like around 130 bucks...
> *


wow!!! its been few years I have purchased some due to me using Dupont metal conditioner now but sounds like pricing went hella up! I remember purchasing a reasonable size spray bottle anywhere from $10-$20 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Here is a link to some OSPHO http://store.hamiltonmarine.com/browse.cfm/4,8357.htm

I see where you got $130 from Polo, Check quanity, they only ship by bulk, meaning few gallons...

Good product none less


----------



## headhunter




----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 6 2008, 12:45 PM~12353507
> *Here is a link to some OSPHO http://store.hamiltonmarine.com/browse.cfm/4,8357.htm
> 
> I see where you got $130 from Polo, Check quanity, they only ship by bulk, meaning few gallons...
> 
> Good product none less
> *


ahh thats cool i've seen them here at the paint store for like a hundred and something but thats a big ass gallon...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





 It's For Sale
0uhZODtJhVI&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT where you fools at :0 :uh: Today and Saturday was good man it was in the 60's chilled, smoked, and did something to my car thats a surprise :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 7 2008, 07:03 PM~12361875
> *TTT where you fools at :0  :uh: Today and Saturday was good man it was in the 60's chilled, smoked, and did something to my car thats a surprise :0
> *


working, man the caddy is so close i can fuckin taste it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 7 2008, 06:32 PM~12362125
> *working, man the caddy is so close i can fuckin taste it
> *


glad to hear that homie.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 7 2008, 07:52 PM~12362324
> *glad to hear that homie.
> *


only thing i want b4 i even think about putting it on the road is it primered, new exhaust and new whitewall tires. i always neglected to tell polo why my whitewalls aint clean, its cuz theres only one lololololololololool


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12363527
> *only thing i want b4 i even think about putting it on the road is it primered, new exhaust and new whitewall tires. i always neglected to tell polo why my whitewalls aint clean, its cuz theres only one lololololololololool
> *


lol I made some updates to my car :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12363665
> *lol I made some updates to my car :0  :cheesy:
> *


i saw, good shit man


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12363676
> *i saw, good shit man
> *


yeah thanks gonna finish the other side tommorrow and then get some more primer and prim the rest of it  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

cruised my car yesterday and today i found out my voltage regulator isnt bad its a bad connection cause its working now fuck ya heater on full blast now!!!


----------



## six trey impala

man if you would have gotten a paint gun it would have looked way better still looks good cant see rust no more...did u sand the rust?
should have done it in white primer


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364363
> *cruised my car yesterday and today i found out my voltage regulator isnt bad its a bad connection cause its working now fuck ya heater on full blast now!!!*


 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12364485
> *man if you would have gotten a paint gun it would have looked way better still looks good cant see rust no more...did u sand the rust?
> should have done it in white primer
> *


yeah well my tio bought some of the same primer but he bought a attachment for it to where it sprays like a paint gun only its a rattle can  . yeah i sanded the rust


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2008, 12:08 AM~12365483
> *yeah well my tio bought some of the same primer but he bought a attachment for it to where it sprays like a paint gun only its a rattle can  .  yeah i sanded the rust
> *


wow homie, no way you can compare a spray gun with fan control, pressure control, fluid control, etc... to a spray can with a attachment "trigger"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 7 2008, 11:10 PM~12365498
> *wow homie, no way you can compare a spray gun with fan control, pressure control, fluid control, etc... to a spray can with a attachment "trigger"
> *


 :uh: idk i guessed at how it performs cause i never used it


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2008, 12:13 AM~12365524
> *:uh: idk i guessed at how it performs cause i never used it
> *


sure as hell is helpfull as to you dont get no paint from can cap...

No need to roll eyes on me jus spittin game to you and thats no opinion but FACTS


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM~12365563
> *sure as hell is helpfull as to you dont get no paint from can cap...
> 
> No need to roll eyes on me jus spittin game to you and thats no opinion but FACTS
> *


gay


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 12:21 AM~12365605
> *gay
> *


Well do somethin about it


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 12:21 AM~12365614
> *Well do somethin about it
> *


 :cheesy: want me to hold your hand?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 12:22 AM~12365620
> *:cheesy:  want me to hold your hand?
> *


ghey


----------



## six trey impala

oh well we all learn from mistakes...its not like u did anything wrong just could have done it a lil better at least u sanded the rust...u gonna do the whole car that color now?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 03:18 PM~12370260
> *oh well we all learn from mistakes...its not like u did anything wrong just could have done it a lil better at least u sanded the rust...u gonna do the whole car that color now?
> *


I could have done it better :yes: , probally :0 and still decideing on the color. was gonna finish up the other side today but it started to fucking rain :angry: if everything is good tommorrow i'll try to finish it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2008, 03:49 PM~12370582
> *I could have done it better :yes: , probally :0 and still decideing on the color.  was gonna finish up the other side today but it started to fucking rain :angry: if everything is good tommorrow i'll try to finish it :biggrin:
> *


u can always have some primer mixed up for u almost any color we did that with my uncles 66 Impala he wanted a light yellow so we had some yellow mixed up that almost looked exactly like the factory butter nut yellow...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 06:33 PM~12372885
> *u can always have some primer mixed up for u almost any color we did that with my uncles 66 Impala he wanted a light yellow so we had some yellow mixed up that almost looked exactly like the factory butter nut yellow...
> *


  yeah but thats all i had laying around :biggrin: to me its like if you don't like it don't look at it


----------



## six trey impala

well its supposed to be snowing now here so i guess this year is over for the 63 i've done alot too the car this year...Time to tear it down again and do more

13s white nipples and hubs
2 different motors
skirts
scuff pads
new springs in the front
new carrier bearing
Stereo
new glove box insert
The 63 When i got it








The 63 Last Year
















The 63 this year
















My plans for next summer is the car to the 350 rebuilt with a bigger cam like a 268 so it'll have a mild/rough idle, then get new cap and rotor for the distributor and i already got a th350 that was already rebuilt a while back so ima put new seals and shift kit and a new module in it, i'd like to put some 3.73 gears in the rear end but not sure if ima do that yet but im gonna do it later on for sure then ima swap my front bumper for another that i have so the car dont have the one thats on it right now with all those holes on the insides of outer bumper ends then ima drop the rear bumper and sand the rear filler part down and repaint it white, i might cut out the rust and repaint the car white for now since i already got white wheels and black interior so it might have another paint job...im hoping to have that done by next summer we'll see what happens


----------



## six trey impala

reflections week...
post up the stages of ur car from when u got it till now, lets see everyone's progress


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 PM~12374951
> *well its supposed to be snowing now here so i guess this year is over for the 63 i've done alot too the car this year...Time to tear it down again and do more
> 
> 13s white nipples and hubs
> 2 different motors
> skirts
> scuff pads
> new springs in the front
> new carrier bearing
> Stereo
> new glove box insert
> The 63 When i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 63 Last Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 63 this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for next summer is the car to the 350 rebuilt with a bigger cam like a 268 so it'll have a mild/rough idle, then get new cap and rotor for the distributor and i already got a th350 that was already rebuilt a while back so ima put new seals and shift kit and a new module in it, i'd like to put some 3.73 gears in the rear end but not sure if ima do that yet but im gonna do it later on for sure then ima swap my front bumper for another that i have so the car dont have the one thats on it right now with all those holes on the insides of outer bumper ends then ima drop the rear bumper and sand the rear filler part down and repaint it white, i might cut out the rust and repaint the car white for now since i already got white wheels and black interior so it might have another paint job...im hoping to have that done by next summer we'll see what happens
> *


i dont c a differance






jus kidding car looks wayyyy betta :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Dec 9 2008, 01:40 AM~12376479
> *i dont c a differance
> jus kidding car looks wayyyy betta  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 01:00 AM~12376556
> *:uh:
> *


hes my brother :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 9 2008, 02:04 AM~12376566
> *hes my brother :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I remember from last time :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 PM~12374951
> *well its supposed to be snowing now here so i guess this year is over for the 63 i've done alot too the car this year...Time to tear it down again and do more
> 
> 13s white nipples and hubs
> 2 different motors
> skirts
> scuff pads
> new springs in the front
> new carrier bearing
> Stereo
> new glove box insert
> The 63 When i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 63 Last Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 63 this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for next summer is the car to the 350 rebuilt with a bigger cam like a 268 so it'll have a mild/rough idle, then get new cap and rotor for the distributor and i already got a th350 that was already rebuilt a while back so ima put new seals and shift kit and a new module in it, i'd like to put some 3.73 gears in the rear end but not sure if ima do that yet but im gonna do it later on for sure then ima swap my front bumper for another that i have so the car dont have the one thats on it right now with all those holes on the insides of outer bumper ends then ima drop the rear bumper and sand the rear filler part down and repaint it white, i might cut out the rust and repaint the car white for now since i already got white wheels and black interior so it might have another paint job...im hoping to have that done by next summer we'll see what happens
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Ok heres mine it's gonna be short and sweet lol :biggrin: 

*May 2005*

HAD THE INTERIOR REDONE

























*July 2005*

350 SEIZED UP FOR NO REASON, WENT TO THE SHOP AND BOUGHT A BONNEVILLE TO DRIVE FOR A WHILE  

















*August 2005*

TOOK A MONTH(FELT LIKE A YEAR) TO DO THE ENGINE SWAP BUT WAS GLAD TO HAVE THE MONTE BACK :cheesy: 

























NO UPDATES FOR ALONG TIME LOL

*SEPT 2007*

LOOKED AT THE DAMAGES THAT WAS DONE TO THE CAR

























































*DEC 2007*

GOT A NEW CD PLAYER, 6X9S, AND 6 1/2S









*JAN 2008*

INSTALLED ONE 6 1/2 IN PASS. SIDE KICK PANEL









FEB 2008

GOT MY HALF SHEILDS AND NEW KNOBS


----------



## ElMonte74'

APRIL 2008

GOT MY CHAIN STEERING WHEEL FROM SIN7  








&
INSTALLED THE CHAIN FINALLY

























AND IT TOOK ME

2 MONTHS TO COME UP WITH UPDATES

*JUNE 2008*

INSTALLED A 10'' SUB IN MY CAR









*AUG 2008*

ATTENDED MY FIRST CAR SHOW :biggrin: 









*AUG 10TH*

I GOT SOME IDEAS FOR THE MONTE

















































*SEPT 2008*

ATTENDED ANOTHER CAR SHOW :biggrin: 









DEC 2008

BODY WORK BEGINS  

































AND THATS IT :cheesy: 

OH TODAY IT SNOWED NOT TO BAD BUT ENOUGH TO KEEP ME FROM FINISHING THE OTHER SIDE :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

great idea polo, u and the 63 have come alooooooooong way man much respect.

well me and the caddy....where do i start bought it july 22nd from VA 2007, havent looked back since ive made many mistakes with this car. drove maybe a mile after i got the car then changed stuff on it like the valve covers, plugs plug wires. bought the wrong belts but never really put them on anyway. the car sat for along time through 2 summers, and winters. clear coat started chipping and car rusting and then i fucked up on bodywork so its worse. 3 of the door panels are off cuz of me having to take off the door handles. so those are apart. then the car went through 2 households then after months of sitting i did the new filler on it which i still gotta trim and shit. then more time and drama passed then i started working at the shop. then i got to bring my car there, it sat for alil awhile then they moved it to the back. then we slowly began to work on it finally getting it running properly. then got a new batt, the right belts. changed the oil and rolled untill one day the car just kept cutting of on me. the distributer cap was popped off and had water in it. fixed it and it rolled fine. then had to flush the raidator, then one day the tranns leak happened , got a new radiator seems to have been the prob.new water pump and thremostat i did with help. now the caddy is running like it came off the lot, although its rough on the eyes its a platform. i love this car and i aint gunna look back....

july 2007 and various pics
























goodies i bought and put on the car years ago, wrong belts tho
















bad primer
















car is complete tho, pic in the rain








great lil engine but tooooooooooooo many fucking hoses and wires!!!!!








shes running great now just need new exuast and paint job + cosmetic shit
she has been through 22 years and she will be through 22 more as a lowride


----------



## six trey impala

cool pics...its cool looking back and seeing all the progress...


----------



## six trey impala

damn u guys had a way better start then i did...i had work on getting my car to look like the right car lol now i have to get the right year and make for the interior haha


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: you know for me not posting any updates i sure had alot of them


----------



## six trey impala

i've never taken my car too a show yet...i wanna have my ride looking good before i take it too a show the thing that i worry about the most is i know people are gonna see the seats and be like WTF this guys got a floor shifter with a bench seat and the rust too...i'd rather just leave it home, but i'll take it on any cruise!!
i remember for the first cruise of the year i barely got to put my front springs in and took it on the ave right after that i was all dirty went up a couple times people were takin pics of the car felt good went home took a shower washed the car and back out i went then some guy was like "ey holmes u from around here?" and i told him yeah and he's like "damn i've never seen that car here at all that cars badass" that also felt good


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 9 2008, 05:30 PM~12383141
> *i've never taken my car too a show yet...i wanna have my ride looking good before i take it too a show the thing that i worry about the most is i know people are gonna see the seats and be like WTF this guys got a floor shifter with a bench seat and the rust too...i'd rather just leave it home, but i'll take it on any cruise!!
> i remember for the first cruise of the year i barely got to put my front springs in and took it on the ave right after that i was all dirty went up a couple times people were takin pics of the car felt good went home took a shower washed the car and back out i went then some guy was like "ey holmes u from around here?" and i told him yeah and he's like "damn i've never seen that car here at all that cars badass" that also felt good*


the whole rust thing didn't bother me when i took to shows and people still gave me props for the car looking good and gave me offers of 3 grand to buy it off me cause thats how much they liked it.

The whole floor shift/bench seat thing just ignore it homie if someone says something about it just say you bought it that and i'm looking for the original seats, people will hate and the others will appriciate all the work you done to it bro. If that 63 was mine i would be entering it into any show i could cause its clean the way it is  .


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Damn maybe im being too picky...i have a small flaw in my quarter panel where some paint didnt adhere properly so i dont even want take it out much less show it


----------



## six trey impala

Thanks homie its just that im really picky with my shit and i like to nitpick at little details and im sure there are other people out there that are the same...
the only reason why i would take my car to a show is for club support.


----------



## lil john

what a day got new duals on the cutlass then the trans. went out they told me its going to 500 to fix it can keep the car out the shop..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Dec 9 2008, 09:13 PM~12385034
> *what a day got new duals on the cutlass then the trans. went out they told me its going to 500 to fix it can keep the car out the shop..
> *


whats wrong with it?


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 9 2008, 12:04 AM~12376566
> *hes my idle :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Dec 9 2008, 11:29 PM~12386456
> *
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lil john

dont know... it lost all the drive gears about ready to sell the car


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 09:18 PM~12383667
> *Damn maybe im being too picky...i have a small flaw in my quarter panel where some paint didnt adhere properly so i dont even want take it out much less show it
> *


 :biggrin: sound like me, i'm not bustin my shit out until it's ready


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 11 2008, 07:16 AM~12398348
> *:biggrin: sound like me, i'm not bustin my shit out until it's ready
> *


what do you say is ready???? i used to say the same thing but the more i drive on them backroads the more i wanna say fuck it and drive lol. shit all i want is it painted and a new exhuast b4 i want it for the road


----------



## ElMonte74'

Got some updates for my car :cheesy: i'll post pics here in a little bit


----------



## ElMonte74'

there a little dark and fuzzy  


































Gonna try to have it done before sunday cause thats when the weathers gonna get really bad again :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 


















































Finished for now till i can buy more primer and finish the whole car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good job dude, ur tryin the best u can with what u got much respect bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 12 2008, 02:33 PM~12414047
> *good job dude, ur tryin the best u can with what u got much respect bro
> *


thanks mikey  best part is that power sander takes the paint down in no time :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

TTT anymore updates for anyone? im gonna be getting some new soon


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12429681
> *TTT anymore updates for anyone? im gonna be getting some new soon
> *


nope waiting for the money to come in


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 07:38 PM~12429703
> *nope waiting for the money to come in
> *


coo...im gonna be getting another g-body but a chevy this time haha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 14 2008, 06:42 PM~12429736
> *coo...im gonna be getting another g-body but a chevy this time haha
> *


Monte Carlo or Malibu :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 08:06 PM~12430012
> *Monte Carlo or Malibu :0
> *


Monte


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 14 2008, 07:08 PM~12430032
> *Monte
> *


 :0 :cheesy: what year and don't put the LS front clip on it :thumbsdown:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 08:23 PM~12430189
> *:0  :cheesy: what year and don't put the LS front clip on it :thumbsdown:
> *


whatt? LS front clip is the shit but its a 80...

i'd take a LS monte over any other G-body


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 14 2008, 07:28 PM~12430234
> *whatt? LS front clip is the shit but its a 80...
> 
> i'd take a LS monte over any other G-body
> *


I liked them for awhile till everybody started doing it then they started looking like crap to me  but since i rarely see Elcos with them i like them and same goes for 90ing out a caddy :thumbsdown:

80 nice still had the styling q's from the 73-77


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 11 2008, 04:45 PM~12402110
> *what do you say is ready???? i used to say the same thing but the more i drive on them backroads the more i wanna say fuck it and drive lol. shit all i want is it painted and a new exhuast b4 i want it for the road
> *


for me, ready is READY. everybody knows how picky i am. i'm not cruisin my shit atleast until the exterior is done


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 15 2008, 08:49 AM~12433449
> *for me, ready is READY. everybody knows how picky i am. i'm not cruisin my shit atleast until the exterior is done
> *


lol that how i was, i wouldnt take my car out on a cruise if it was missing something i'd just roll with someone else till i got that part.lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 15 2008, 09:49 AM~12433449
> *for me, ready is READY. everybody knows how picky i am. i'm not cruisin my shit atleast until the exterior is done
> *


  thanks what i want


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 15 2008, 05:12 PM~12436461
> *lol that how i was, i wouldnt take my car out on a cruise if it was missing something i'd just roll with someone else till i got that part.lol
> *


 :biggrin: so when u gettin the monte? 

and oh, ls monte's are the shit, but i like ls elcos more :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 16 2008, 08:00 AM~12444170
> *:biggrin: so when u gettin the monte?
> 
> and oh, ls monte's are the shit, but i like ls elcos more :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 16 2008, 09:00 AM~12444170
> *:biggrin: so when u gettin the monte?
> 
> and oh, ls monte's are the shit, but i like ls elcos more :biggrin:
> *


when the roads clear up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 12 2008, 03:48 PM~12414202
> *thanks mikey  best part is that power sander takes the paint down in no time :cheesy:
> *


gotta watch out with the sander u can get high spots and low spots if u dont move it quick enough


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 16 2008, 05:19 PM~12449142
> *gotta watch out with the sander u can get high spots and low spots if u dont move it quick enough
> *


I know  and if i mess up i mess up and do it again


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 16 2008, 06:28 PM~12449216
> *I know  and if i mess up i mess up and do it again
> *


get a long board those work really good and they arent really that expensive they'll come in handy too later on when u decide u paint ur car


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 16 2008, 05:29 PM~12449227
> *get a long board those work really good and they arent really that expensive they'll come in handy too later on when u decide u paint ur car
> *


I'm getting a

block sander
Long board
dollies
hammers
and stuff to remove trim and shit for christmas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

whats a long board?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 16 2008, 07:50 PM~12450026
> *whats a long board?
> *


http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userp...+16+inches+long


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 16 2008, 07:36 PM~12450436
> *http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userp...+16+inches+long
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup everybody


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 16 2008, 09:36 PM~12450436
> *http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userp...+16+inches+long
> *


ooooo ok a long sander.....


wassup dusty


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 17 2008, 02:08 PM~12456627
> *ooooo ok a long sander.....
> wassup dusty
> *


I see someone watchs Gundam :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 17 2008, 09:58 AM~12453989
> *sup everybody
> *


hows tha lincoln comin along? any progress?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 17 2008, 04:42 PM~12457462
> *I see someone watchs Gundam :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


all the time bro lol, thats my shit thats all i used to do or play with as a kid  

gundam is for the nerd in me lol at age 16 i still love it


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 05:44 PM~12457483
> *hows tha lincoln comin along? any progress?
> *


not really, but the engine's in the school shop. it's pretty much ready to go in, but i was contemplating on gettin some poly motor and trans mounts and strappin the belly b/c they're weak as fuck. but in two weeks, if i haven't done it yet, i'll just go ahead and put the motor back in and she should be runnin perfect  then, it's off to get 13's and paint :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 17 2008, 09:07 PM~12459512
> *all the time bro lol, thats my shit thats all i used to do or play with as a kid
> 
> gundam is for the nerd in me lol at age 16 i still love it
> *


wtf is gundam???? u ready for christmas break??? we start today after school :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2008, 07:25 AM~12474163
> *wtf is gundam???? u ready for christmas break??? we start today after school :biggrin:
> *


x2 WTF is gundam? todays my last day here!!! too bad its cold and theres snow outside i'd like to cruise the 63...yesterday i went out drifting in the civic it was fun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12459512
> *all the time bro lol, thats my shit thats all i used to do or play with as a kid
> 
> gundam is for the nerd in me lol at age 16 i still love it
> *


i never played with the toys but i wanted to build the model kits though :biggrin: yeah i watch when i can :cheesy: 



So last night me and my homie went out towards the AFB to his tios house well the gasket between the engine and the exhaust manifold blew off or something cause it sounds like it has headers now :0 , but gonna replace them with real headers and a flowmaster hush power  but thats once i get the money :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Dec 19 2008, 08:24 AM~12474156-->
> 
> 
> 
> not really, but the engine's in the school shop. it's pretty much ready to go in, but i was contemplating on gettin some poly motor and trans mounts and strappin the belly b/c they're weak as fuck. but in two weeks, if i haven't done it yet, i'll just go ahead and put the motor back in and she should be runnin perfect  then, it's off to get 13's and paint :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck yeah dude looks like u'll be on the road for months b4 me. shit i got the cash but no time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Dec 19 2008, 09:38 AM~12474521
> *x2 WTF is gundam? todays my last day here!!! too bad its cold and theres snow outside i'd like to cruise the 63...yesterday i went out drifting in the civic it was fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ur civic reminds me of the civic on that movie employee of the month "HOW DARE YOU, THIS IS AN 81 HONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin: 

gundam is the best fuckin show ever, theres so many series and they have been around since the 70's. They are like transformers but way better only a few of them can transform. they blast the fuck outta each other, and the designs and concepts of them are fuckin crazy. my favorite gundam is Epyon. i had so many of the toys and watched most of the aired series liek gundam wing, mobile suit gundam, ms8th team. great memories



> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 19 2008, 11:06 AM~12474987
> *i never played with the toys but i wanted to build the model kits though :biggrin: yeah i watch when i can :cheesy:
> So last night me and my homie went out towards the AFB to his tios house well the gasket between the engine and the exhaust manifold blew off or something cause it sounds like it has headers now :0 , but gonna replace them with real headers and a flowmaster hush power  but thats once i get the money :uh:
> *


seeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2008, 08:24 AM~12474156
> *not really, but the engine's in the school shop. it's pretty much ready to go in, but i was contemplating on gettin some poly motor and trans mounts and strappin the belly b/c they're weak as fuck. but in two weeks, if i haven't done it yet, i'll just go ahead and put the motor back in and she should be runnin perfect  then, it's off to get 13's and paint :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 19 2008, 01:52 PM~12476814
> *
> lol ur civic reminds me of the civic on that movie employee of the month "HOW DARE YOU, THIS IS AN 81 HONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


yea its exactly like it but its a 82 lol i had it out right now again i was doing mini doughnuts in the snow at the coltasack (spell check) i'd go straight into and yank on the e-brake and turn the wheel and round it went :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 19 2008, 10:06 AM~12474987
> *i never played with the toys but i wanted to build the model kits though :biggrin: yeah i watch when i can :cheesy:
> So last night me and my homie went out towards the AFB to his tios house well the gasket between the engine and the exhaust manifold blew off or something cause it sounds like it has headers now :0 , but gonna replace them with real headers and a flowmaster hush power  but thats once i get the money :uh:
> *


i'd replace the gasket its cheap and if u run it with a blown gasket its not too good for the motor cause its gonna be sucking in air


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2008, 04:29 PM~12478076
> *i'd replace the gasket its cheap and if u run it with a blown gasket its not too good for the motor cause its gonna be sucking in air
> *


well i'm not really sure i'll take a vid of it. but if it is how much are the gaskets


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 19 2008, 04:32 PM~12478104
> *well i'm not really sure i'll take a vid of it.  but if it is how much are the gaskets
> *


for urs if its just a stock manifold its probably gonna be like 10-15 bucks just make sure when u swap them u scrape off all the excess crap from the other gasket with a razor blade...the gaskets that i have in my car were like 30 or 40 bucks each cause i got brass ones instead of the paper ones they're the shit i never get leaks only when the header comes loose but u can use them over and over


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2008, 05:24 PM~12478029
> *yea its exactly like it but its a 82 lol i had it out right now again i was doing mini doughnuts in the snow at the coltasack (spell check) i'd go straight into and yank on the e-brake and turn the wheel and round it went :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fun fun fun :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2008, 04:37 PM~12478144
> *for urs if its just a stock manifold its probably gonna be like 10-15 bucks just make sure when u swap them u scrape off all the excess crap from the other gasket with a razor blade...the gaskets that i have in my car were like 30 or 40 bucks each cause i got brass ones instead of the paper ones they're the shit i never get leaks only when the header comes loose but u can use them over and over
> *


cool i'll check tommorrow :thumbsup: . I just got in went and played 007 Golden Eye with my homies


----------



## six trey impala

i just got home from playing halo 3 and COD 4 at my cuz's house :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ps3 is better fools :biggrin: bout to start a nerd war lol


----------



## six trey impala

naw i like 360s cause of all the games, but im going on my 3rd 360 now  mine kicked the bucket the other day playing GTA IV so im sending it back bought it for 100 bucks with the game lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2008, 02:07 PM~12483659
> *naw i like 360s cause of all the games, but im going on my 3rd 360 now  mine kicked the bucket the other day playing GTA IV so im sending it back bought it for 100 bucks with the game lol
> *


thats why  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 20 2008, 08:54 PM~12485968
> *thats why   :biggrin:
> *


lol its okay got a warranty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2008, 03:16 AM~12481998
> *i just got home from playing halo 3 and COD 4  at my cuz's house :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Halo is a bad ass game  haven't got to play COD :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Dec 20 2008, 12:33 PM~12483536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ps3 is better fools :biggrin: bout to start a nerd war lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't know :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2008, 01:07 PM~12483659
> *naw i like 360s cause of all the games, but im going on my 3rd 360 now  mine kicked the bucket the other day playing GTA IV so im sending it back bought it for 100 bucks with the game lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 with the games and the graphics are good wouldn't know how the PS3 graphics are :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Dec 21 2008, 12:04 AM~12487554
> *lol its okay got a warranty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2008, 01:04 AM~12487554
> *lol its okay got a warranty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they dont warranty the ring of death


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2008, 01:10 AM~12487905
> *they dont warranty the ring of death
> *


im pretty sure they do...i havent got it yet only error code E74 and 3 red rings


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2008, 02:17 AM~12487959
> *im pretty sure they do...i havent got it yet only error code E74 and 3 red rings
> *


eh i still stick to playstation i cant stand xbox controllers


----------



## six trey impala

it snowed fucken hard last night we probably got 5-7 inches of snow right now and its still coming down...i just got done driving the civic through it, that things a tank wont get stuck at all i tried getting it stuck in the deeper snow it jus rolls right through...lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 21 2008, 01:48 PM~12490070
> *it snowed fucken hard last night we probably got 5-7 inches of snow right now and its still coming down...i just got done driving the civic through it, that things a tank wont get stuck at all i tried getting it stuck in the deeper snow it jus rolls right through...lol
> *


lollolololololol

well boys im about through with my pos bagging job itsa looooooooooooooong story i will type when i feel like.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 21 2008, 08:41 PM~12493838
> *lollolololololol
> 
> well boys im about through with my pos bagging job itsa looooooooooooooong story i will type when i feel like.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Mmmm Mmmm good nothing like a hot bowl of menudo on a cold ass day :biggrin: 










Feliz Navaidad Homies


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol what the fuck is menudo???? feliz navaidad bro


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 23 2008, 04:51 PM~12510021
> *lol what the fuck is menudo???? feliz navaidad bro
> *


that should be a sin :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

hey twisted.... i like that theme.... "my diamond in the rough" keep that. i dont know anybody else wit that theme. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 24 2008, 03:03 PM~12518184
> *hey twisted.... i like that theme.... "my diamond in the rough" keep that. i dont know anybody else wit that theme.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dude, but ive seen it taken  

glad to see u back in the thread again bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2008, 12:13 AM~12514172
> *that should be a sin :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: But its Hominy with Tripe and really fucking good sobers you right up :cheesy: . Got me and brother got Guitar Hero: World Tour as a christmas/ B-day gift :biggrin: bad ass fucking game :biggrin:  also got my stuff from Summit Racing but can't open it till tommorrow   :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12519118
> *x2 :biggrin: Got me and brother got Guitar Hero: World Tour as a christmas/ B-day gift :biggrin: bad ass fucking game :biggrin:   also got my stuff from Summit Racing but can't open it till tommorrow     :cheesy:
> *


good shit, i dunno what i got. i got to open one gift and got some dvds. and no polo they are not gay p0rns so dont get excited lololol :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 24 2008, 04:13 PM~12519132
> *good shit, i dunno what i got. i got to open one gift and got some dvds. and no polo they are not gay p0rns so dont get excited lololol :biggrin:
> *


they're probably barney season 1 2 and 3 ur still gonna jack off too them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2008, 06:44 PM~12519829
> *they're probably barney season 1 2 and 3 ur still gonna jack off too them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how did you know :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

360 is better....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 24 2008, 06:06 PM~12519969
> *how did you know :0  :cheesy:
> *


i can just sense ur gayness over the net :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2008, 07:21 PM~12520063
> *i can just sense ur gayness over the net :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas
> *


ahahhahahahahaha
x2 everybody


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 24 2008, 07:21 PM~12520061
> *360 is better....
> *


i got a 360 now lolololol

dont have xbox live yet, i wanan get halo but i might get gears of war2


----------



## 919ryder

merry christmas homies. well, i got the "Best of Lowrider World Tour" dvd set, i got a new wallet, a new dickies belt, some fresh khaki dickies, a dark blue dickies t-shirt, and some fresh chucks....got me lookin like Smokey off of friday i also got hella drawing/art supplies since i love to draw.

but i have to say, the best part is when my lil bro went out side and seen the go kart "Santa" left, he loves that damn thing. at first he only wanted me to drive him, then he drove but i had to be with him, now he's all over the fucking place doin burnouts, jumpin hills.....crazy lil fucker  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i got a bunch of nice clothes and a Yankees hat im really thinking about putting the stocks on the 63 cause i wanna drive it today even though theres snow but then i'd have to take them off the regal and put the wires on the regal and i dont wanna do that...wish there wasnt any snow on the ground


----------



## 919ryder

no snow over here, but it sure is muddy as hell


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i want snow 

i got a new 360, 4 1985 fleetwood coupe big diecast lowriders they are fuckin sweet nice colors all have booty kits, chromed the fuck out and pinstriped and shit they are sweet. and some tools some clothes blah blah blah lol a new ps3 game, a nice dickies jacket. stuff liek that lol


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 25 2008, 05:23 PM~12525484
> *i want snow
> 
> i got a new 360, 4 1985 fleetwood coupe big diecast lowriders they are fuckin sweet nice colors all have booty kits, chromed the fuck out and pinstriped and shit they are sweet. and some tools some clothes blah blah blah lol a new ps3 game, a nice dickies jacket. stuff liek that lol
> *


damn fool, what toy brand are those die casts.... i remember wal-mart used to sell some shit called locoz or lbc ridaz and they had fully adjustable suspensions that you could pose and do standing three :biggrin: i had a 53 a 61 bubble and a 59 rag


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 25 2008, 10:08 AM~12523786
> *i got a 360 now lolololol
> 
> dont have xbox live yet, i wanan get halo but i might get gears of war2
> *


Their both good but go with gears bad ass fucking game  

Got my stuff from Summit today and got Left 4 Dead


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 25 2008, 12:37 PM~12524281
> *merry christmas homies. well, i got the "Best of Lowrider World Tour" dvd set, i got a new wallet, a new dickies belt, some fresh khaki dickies, a dark blue dickies t-shirt, and some fresh chucks....got me lookin like Smokey off of friday i also got hella drawing/art supplies since i love to draw.
> 
> but i have to say, the best part is when my lil bro went out side and seen the go kart "Santa" left, he loves that damn thing. at first he only wanted me to drive him, then he drove but i had to be with him, now he's all over the fucking place doin burnouts, jumpin hills.....crazy lil fucker  :biggrin:
> *


Make a topic on you in the art section and get to posting some drawings :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i've been trying to get back into drawing, just sketching a lil bit i used to be really good like at drawing cartoons and shit, trying to get the groove going again


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 25 2008, 04:59 PM~12525663
> *damn fool, what toy brand are those die casts.... i remember wal-mart used to sell some shit called locoz or lbc ridaz and they had fully adjustable suspensions that you could pose and do standing three :biggrin: i had a 53 a 61 bubble and a 59 rag
> *


i think jada toys....walmart still sells those 2


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 25 2008, 10:20 PM~12527712
> *i've been trying to get back into drawing, just sketching a lil bit i used to be really good like at drawing cartoons and shit, trying to get the groove going again
> *


make a topic so you get motivated :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I just done playing GH: World Tour that game is fucking addicting :0


----------



## 919ryder

x2 i'm playing it right now at my homies house, just got done playin some Jimi Hendrix


----------



## six trey impala

Nintendo nerds!!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2008, 09:57 PM~12533302
> *Nintendo nerds!!!
> *


not really i suck at that game :thumbsdown:


----------



## six trey impala

no one wants none on Lowrider round the world on the PS2 single pump champ


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Dec 26 2008, 05:10 PM~12532213-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 i'm playing it right now at my homies house, just got done playin some Jimi Hendrix
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@ Dec 26 2008, 11:18 PM ~12532213
> *no one wants none on Lowrider round the world on the PS2 single pump champ
> *


man if you leaved near me i would whip your ass on that game. I like that game but the thing that bugged me is that the back of the box had screen shots of cruising and a 58 impala but i never got them just got the 59 imp


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 27 2008, 12:01 AM~12535130
> *:0
> man if you leaved near me i would whip your ass on that game.  I like that game but the thing that bugged me is that the back of the box had screen shots of cruising and a 58 impala but i never got them just got the 59 imp
> *


then that makes u lucky cause i'd smash that ass with the 63 whatever stage cylinders too


----------



## six trey impala

someone challenge me on the lowridergame.com i'll serve anyone on that too lol
single pump stage 2


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 01:18 AM~12535216
> *someone challenge me on the lowridergame.com i'll serve anyone on that too lol
> single pump stage 2
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

ooo its got rear skirts haha


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

can some one help me out.?
i need help on which color i should go.
im the first 1 at my high school to have a lowrider.
but when i pull up in the car for my junior yr. i wanna have the sickest color also, so can the vets. help me out please.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 11:25 AM~12536690
> *can some one help me out.?
> i need help on which color i should go.
> im the first 1 at my high school to have a lowrider.
> but when i pull up in the car for my junior yr. i wanna have the sickest color also, so can the vets. help me out please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what colors do u have in mind??? whos glasshouse is that next to ur linc?


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 10:27 AM~12536705
> *what colors do u have in mind??? whos glasshouse is that next to ur linc?
> *


well i was thinkin dark purp with turquoise patterns... nd the glass house is my dads


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 12:25 PM~12536690
> *can some one help me out.?
> i need help on which color i should go.
> im the first 1 at my high school to have a lowrider.
> but when i pull up in the car for my junior yr. i wanna have the sickest color also, so can the vets. help me out please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really just a matter of preference, but ive been liking turquoise lately


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 27 2008, 10:36 AM~12536747
> *really just a matter of preference, but ive been liking turquoise lately
> *


yea i want turquoise on the car 
what other colors would look good with turquoise.?


----------



## Marquez

I would do it dark purple with white and silver pinstriping.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 12:38 PM~12536757
> *yea i want turquoise on the car
> what other colors would look good with turquoise.?
> *


maybe just a darker tone if you want to do patterns...im a simple person so maybe just patterns on roof and pinstriping/silver leafing on side with a mural on trunk (diffrent tones of turquoise... and maybe another mural on sail panels so you have more arte...you dont need a wild paint job to make it look bad ass! just got be creative with it...

but again its all in style and taste and mine is very clean and subtle... what style you like?


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 27 2008, 10:45 AM~12536791
> *maybe just a darker tone if you want to do patterns...im a simple person so maybe just patterns on roof and pinstriping/silver leafing on side with a mural on trunk (diffrent tones of turquoise... and maybe another mural on sail panels so you have more arte...you dont need a wild paint job to make it look bad ass! just got be creative with it...
> 
> but again its all in style and taste and mine is very clean and subtle... what style you like?
> *


im into patterns and pinstriping


----------



## Marquez

Example


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Dec 27 2008, 10:44 AM~12536788
> *I would do it dark purple with white and silver pinstriping.
> *


yea thats ku too
ima draw some stuff up nd see what happens but ill keep the ideas in mind
nd im still open to ideas too.!


----------



## Marquez

Check out the paint & body topics.

You should get some ideas there.


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Dec 27 2008, 12:49 PM~12537453
> *Check out the paint & body topics.
> 
> You should get some ideas there.
> *


ive been checkin it out nd theres a bunch of sick paints.
i even posted a topic for all the painters to check out


----------



## six trey impala

heres a pic of my dads old monte he did purple with other candy purple patterns pics arent the best but u get the idea


----------



## six trey impala

i wish i had the pics of the top after he pulled the vinyl off ima try to get them scanned but i dont have a scanner he patterned out the top full of candy's and fire mist


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 03:41 PM~12538372
> *heres a pic of my dads old monte he did purple with other candy purple patterns pics arent the best but u get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang i really like this style
this is a really nice car.!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 04:49 PM~12538413
> *dang i really like this style
> this is a really nice car.!
> *


thanks, just look around on here in the pattern fest and start fucking around with drawings of different patterns, i like it when they go with the flow of the body lines other people like to go wild and different its just a personal preference


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 11:25 AM~12536690
> *can some one help me out.?
> i need help on which color i should go.
> im the first 1 at my high school to have a lowrider.
> but when i pull up in the car for my junior yr. i wanna have the sickest color also, so can the vets. help me out please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other pics of ur ride homie? what kind of setup is it?


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 04:02 PM~12538494
> *any other pics of ur ride homie? what kind of setup is it?
> *


heres a pic of my setup its 3 hi low pumps with 8 batts








heres a corner view








try and post more pics 2marow


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fucking sweet idk what u should paint it tho do whast u want lol


got halo3 and xbox live so if anyone wants to play my gamer tag is Hoobillac87


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 27 2008, 08:02 PM~12540247
> *fucking sweet idk what u should paint it tho do whast u want lol
> got halo3 and xbox live so if anyone wants to play my gamer tag is Hoobillac87
> *


thanks
im jus gonna keep lookin for different colors and styles for now


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 05:58 PM~12538473
> *thanks, just look around on here in the pattern fest and start fucking around with drawings of different patterns, i like it when they go with the flow of the body lines other people like to go wild and different its just a personal preference
> *


Thats why we homies because We see eye to eye


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 27 2008, 09:16 PM~12540404
> *Thats why we homies because We see eye to eye
> *


oh yea :biggrin: :biggrin: 
seems like we look for and like the exact same shit and we're both picky mother fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 27 2008, 08:43 PM~12540027
> *heres a pic of my setup its 3 hi low pumps with 8 batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a corner view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try and post more pics 2marow
> *


looks good...u should upgrade to the newer front clip i like the euro look


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2008, 04:42 PM~12538379
> *i wish i had the pics of the top after he pulled the vinyl off ima try to get them scanned but i dont have a scanner he patterned out the top full of candy's and fire mist
> *


post them up post them up i love your jefes car it inspires me with mine :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 27 2008, 09:16 PM~12540404
> *Thats why we homies because We see eye to eye
> *


x2 :biggrin: sometimes :0 

nice lincoln homie looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 28 2008, 06:24 PM~12546263
> *post them up post them up i love your jefes car it inspires me with mine :biggrin:
> *


i need a scanner, hes got a couple pics of it


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 28 2008, 01:40 AM~12542482
> *looks good...u should upgrade to the newer front clip i like the euro look
> *


i wanna upgrade it 2 a 97 frontend.!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 28 2008, 09:16 PM~12547831
> *i wanna upgrade it 2 a 97 frontend.!!!
> *


its gonna look sick when u do it, the older front end kinda looks goofy to me :biggrin: :biggrin: u got 3 1/2 ton coils in the front, looks like it sits up high


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 28 2008, 08:35 PM~12548025
> *its gonna look sick when u do it, the older front end kinda looks goofy to me :biggrin:  :biggrin: u got 3 1/2 ton coils in the front, looks like it sits up high
> *


yup i love having the front end up in the sky! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 28 2008, 11:29 PM~12549073
> *yup i love having the front end up in the sky! ! ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
any vids of it in action??


----------



## six trey impala

a older pic of the 63 i kinda wanna put the stocks back on it cause i like the way it looks with them on but i need to find some stock steelies for the back cause the offset on the ones i got stick out too far and my skirts wont fit, they stick out farther then the 13s lol


----------



## six trey impala

cant go wrong with 13s though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

wassup with ur ride u finish up the primer on it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 12:49 AM~12549546
> *wassup with ur ride u finish up the primer on it?
> *


nope don't have any money to finish it  :uh: but did get a new cd player though and still can't figure out how to keep memory on it :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 12:56 AM~12549569
> *nope don't have any money to finish it   :uh: but did get a new cd player though and still can't figure out how to keep memory on it :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


what u mean keep memory?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 12:41 AM~12549149
> *a older pic of the 63 i kinda wanna put the stocks back on it cause i like the way it looks with them on but i need to find some stock steelies for the back cause the offset on the ones i got stick out too far and my skirts wont fit, they stick out farther then the 13s lol
> 
> *


Damn if you where closer I would of helped as I have 3 sets of stock steelies just sitting there...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 12:59 AM~12549582
> *Damn if you where closer I would of helped as I have 3 sets of stock steelies just sitting there...
> *


my brother had 2 but he gave them to my cousin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 12:58 AM~12549578
> *what u mean keep memory?
> *


AS IN THE SETTINGS LIKE BASS, TREBLE, FAD, RADIO STATION STUFF LIKE THAT


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 02:08 AM~12549611
> *my brother had 2 but he gave them to my cousin
> *


damn


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 01:11 AM~12549618
> *damn
> *


yea that was before i asked him though, ima try to get them off my cuz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 01:10 AM~12549617
> *AS IN THE SETTINGS LIKE BASS, TREBLE, FAD, RADIO STATION STUFF LIKE THAT
> *


hmm it should save by itself unless ur disconnecting ur battery it zeros everything out


----------



## NorthWestRider

sup young chippers :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Dec 29 2008, 02:32 AM~12549675
> *sup young chippers  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm 25 :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 01:40 AM~12549687
> *I'm 25 :happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 12:40 AM~12549687
> *I'm 25 :happysad:
> *


whoa middle age chipper :cheesy: just mess n wit u guys


----------



## NorthWestRider

i need to go to bed i gotta get up @ 5am


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Dec 29 2008, 02:45 AM~12549697
> *whoa middle age chipper  :cheesy: just mess n wit u guys
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 01:55 AM~12549722
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up with ur rides erne anything new with them?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 03:25 AM~12549758
> *whats up with ur rides erne anything new with them?
> *


just working on small details, nothing worth even taking pics of... Might be picking up another daily to low ride so have had my focus on that :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 03:28 AM~12549824
> *just working on small details, nothing worth even taking pics of... Might be picking up another daily to low ride so have had my focus on that :0
> *


g-body?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 04:29 AM~12549827
> *g-body?
> *


PM sent, too many ninjas watching! :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 03:30 AM~12549832
> *PM sent, too many ninjas watching! :0
> *


 hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
this must be G-14 classified...FBI TYPE STUFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Waaat ur getting a BMW Isetta??!! luuuuucccckkkyyy!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 04:32 AM~12549838
> *hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this must be G-14 classified...FBI TYPE STUFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 04:34 AM~12549839
> *Waaat ur getting a BMW Isetta??!! luuuuucccckkkyyy!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what i saidtta...lol

I used to watch alot of family matters back in tha day!!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 03:37 AM~12549842
> *thats what i saidtta...lol
> 
> I used to watch alot of family matters back in tha day!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i still do!!! heee heee !!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 04:42 AM~12549845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i still do!!! heee heee !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

a quick vid i made of the build up on the 63 from when i got it to now check it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2mIRT5Sc2A


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Dec 29 2008, 01:27 AM~12549663-->
> 
> 
> 
> hmm it should save by itself unless ur disconnecting ur battery it zeros everything out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i have the red wire and the yellow wire connected to my battery wire(which is yellow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 03:30 AM~12549832
> *PM sent, too many ninjas watching! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :angry: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 29 2008, 03:32 AM~12549838
> *hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this must be G-14 classified...FBI TYPE STUFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 29 2008, 03:34 AM~12549839
> *Waaat ur getting a BMW Isetta??!! luuuuucccckkkyyy!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 03:37 AM~12549842
> *thats what i saidtta...lol
> 
> I used to watch alot of family matters back in tha day!!! :cheesy:
> *


I do when ever i'm up  I like watching it for Laura :cheesy: she was fine


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 05:04 AM~12549930
> *a quick vid i made of the build up on the 63 from when i got it to now check it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2mIRT5Sc2A
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 10:45 AM~12550979
> *well i have the red wire and the yellow wire connected to my battery wire(which is yellow).
> :0 :angry:  :cheesy:
> :0
> :0
> I do when ever i'm up  I like watching it for Laura :cheesy: she was fine
> *


hmm thats weird


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 28 2008, 10:31 PM~12549083
> *:biggrin:
> any vids of it in action??
> *


nope not yet still a lil sketch on the switch


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 29 2008, 03:29 PM~12552871
> *nope not yet still a lil sketch on the switch
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
does it have any reinforcements on it?


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 02:55 PM~12553046
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> does it have any reinforcements on it?
> *


all stress points


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 29 2008, 05:06 PM~12553576
> *all stress points
> *


coo bet ur gonna get a bunch of bitches at ur school once u bust it out, around here any car with hydraulics or 13s gets the girls eye :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 01:50 PM~12552156
> *hmm thats weird
> *


yeah and my homeboy is telling me to run a remote wire from the batt to the to the red wire and my wires for the stereo looks like a rats nest :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 11:43 PM~12557581
> *yeah and my homeboy is telling me to run a remote wire from the batt to the to the red wire and my wires for the stereo looks like a rats nest :uh:
> *


clean that shit up, we did mine cleaned up all the unnecessary wires and used zip ties


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 12:14 AM~12557799
> *clean that shit up, we did mine cleaned up all the unnecessary wires and used zip ties
> *


i'm gonna do that soon cause i need to rewire my speakers anyway :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## Guest

*EAGLES #1 *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

wassup everyone!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 03:04 PM~12561988
> *wassup everyone!!
> *


sup polo. just got done washing the monte  looks clean then again i hadn't washed it since last part of september :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 03:14 PM~12562038
> *sup polo.  just got done washing the monte  looks clean then again i hadn't washed it since last part of september :0
> *


i havent washed the 63 since october i think its been sitting in the garage so it dont get really dirty just dust it off whenever i'd take it out


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2008, 08:14 PM~12555776
> *coo bet ur gonna get a bunch of bitches at ur school once u bust it out, around here any car with hydraulics or 13s gets the girls eye :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hella yea i will
gonna be like a bus pickin up girls only 
hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 30 2008, 07:11 PM~12563828
> *hella yea i will
> gonna be like a bus pickin up girls only
> hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


do they fuck with cars over there at ur school at my school they do ghetto ass school :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 03:29 PM~12562154
> *i havent washed the 63 since october i think its been sitting in the garage so it dont get really dirty just dust it off whenever i'd take it out
> *


shit if i we had a garage we'd park every vehicle except my moms car back their and i'd have a good place to work on my car :cheesy: thats what i do when its dusty i grab a baby blanket that i found and dust it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 09:09 PM~12565110
> *shit if i we had a garage we'd park every vehicle except my moms car back their and i'd have a good place to work on my car :cheesy: thats what i do when its dusty i grab a baby blanket that i found and dust it
> *


there aint that much room in our garage its full of parts and cars and motors we got like 4 or 5 motors sitting in there and 3 old chevys, so is hard to work on them, no matter what ur always gonna be wanting a bigger garage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 11:28 PM~12566705
> *there aint that much room in our garage its full of parts and cars and motors we got like 4 or 5 motors sitting in there and 3 old chevys, so is hard to work on them, no matter what ur always gonna be wanting a bigger garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

haha i saw u and ur car on that google shit thats crazy!! people can check on that shit and find out where u park ur car :uh: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 11:50 PM~12566880
> *haha i saw u and ur car on that google shit thats crazy!! people can check on that shit and find out where u park ur car :uh:  :uh:
> *


it is i freaked when i first saw it and my homies LTD isn't wrecked and his bro's SS Monte isn't primered yet. yeah but they got the wrong address though :biggrin: 624 is down the street from me i'm some where in the teens :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2008, 06:58 PM~12564265
> *do they fuck with cars over there at ur school at my school they do ghetto ass school :biggrin:
> *


naw they dont mess wit shit round here
if they do people always ready to get down for they rides
shit i know i will :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

i didnt know about this topic whats up L.I.L HOMIES


----------



## six trey impala

sup split personality!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Dec 31 2008, 03:22 PM~12571504
> *naw they dont mess wit shit round here
> if they do people always ready to get down for they rides
> shit i know i will :biggrin:
> *


thats coo around here they fuck around with the shit hate it, thats why i dont wanna take my 63 to school, i've drove through right after school in it but never taken it there for the whole day


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2008, 06:21 PM~12573065
> *thats coo around here they fuck around with the shit hate it, thats why i dont wanna take my 63 to school, i've drove through right after school in it but never taken it there for the whole day
> *


around here they didn't only i did when the person pissed me off so i would usually key their shit


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

MY RIDE





































SNEEK PEEK AT SOME PATTERNS


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn homie that elco is clean i like that fan patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2008, 10:46 PM~12574839
> *Damn homie that elco is clean i like that fan patterns :thumbsup:
> *


THNX


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2008, 10:37 PM~12574488
> *around here they didn't only i did when the person pissed me off so i would usually key their shit
> *


ah come on beto how you gon do childish shit like that!!!! you never mess with ones cars, if they pissed you off you should of re aranged there face not there paint


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 31 2008, 11:06 PM~12574644
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNEEK PEEK AT SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Elco looking good!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 31 2008, 11:28 PM~12575019
> *ah come on beto how you gon do childish shit like that!!!! you never mess with ones cars, if they pissed you off you should of re aranged there face not there paint
> *


X2 i'd never fuck with someone elses cars jus cause the love i have for cars, i'd step up to the person instead of doing that shit


----------



## six trey impala

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! DONT DRINK AND DRIVE ITS 09 NOW THEY CRACKED DOWN ON THE DUI MORE NOW


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 31 2008, 10:06 PM~12574644
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNEEK PEEK AT SOME PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits nice homie, how old are you?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

my dads 93 big body 



























84 cutty with euro clip that we have been tryin to sell but no luck


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 01:49 AM~12575593
> *shits nice homie, how old are you?
> *


thnx im 19


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 02:49 AM~12575589
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! DONT DRINK AND DRIVE ITS 09 NOW THEY CRACKED DOWN ON THE DUI MORE NOW
> *


Happy new years homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

happy new year


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

happy new years everyone

wow that elco is the shit 
finally got the belt tightened, so its all good.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 1 2009, 02:06 AM~12575655
> *thnx im 19
> *


damn ur gonna be rollin in that elco, is the frame strapped on it, that bigbody's badass too does it have grey interior or blue?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 1 2009, 02:18 AM~12575692
> *happy new years everyone
> 
> wow that elco is the shit
> finally got the belt tightened, so its all good.
> *


thnx :biggrin: 

idk how to do multiple quotes sorry


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 01:33 PM~12577360
> *damn ur gonna be rollin in that elco, is the frame strapped on it, that bigbody's badass too does it have grey interior or blue?
> *


 :yes: and no the frame is a partial got the belly and the engine mounts and bottom of the sides ,and inside of the frame on the back.

the caddy has grey interrior and a fully strapped frame, 
the frame on that thing was a bitch to do :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 1 2009, 04:35 PM~12577895
> *thnx :biggrin:
> 
> idk how to do  multiple quotes sorry
> *


On the left of the quote button there is a + icon. Click on it and it turns red, just click on all the post you want to quote and then at the bottom just hit the add reply.


----------



## ROBERTO G

how many of yall are actually fixing up yalls cars with no help?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 04:33 PM~12578256
> *how many of yall are actually fixing up yalls cars with no help?
> *


what u mean no help, like financial or just physically no help?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 05:49 PM~12578354
> *what u mean no help, like financial or just physically no help?
> *


 :uh: financial


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 04:58 PM~12578405
> *:uh:  financial
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im building my car on my own but my dad has helped out with it


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 1 2009, 04:28 PM~12578233-->
> 
> 
> 
> On the left of the quote button there is a + icon. Click on it and it turns red, just click on all the post you want to quote and then at the bottom just hit the add reply.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx i got now :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 05:14 PM~12578514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: im building my car on my own but my dad has helped out with it
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 1 2009, 06:01 PM~12578777
> *thnx i got now  :cheesy:
> x2
> *


u got a setup in ur car yet? i see the a arms are extended looks good


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 31 2008, 11:28 PM~12575019
> *ah come on beto how you gon do childish shit like that!!!! you never mess with ones cars, if they pissed you off you should of re aranged there face not there paint
> *


I know like polo said i love cars but this dude pissed me off and plus it was ricer :uh: so it really wouldn't of mattered since the car was full of scratches


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 1 2009, 01:49 AM~12575589-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! DONT DRINK AND DRIVE ITS 09 NOW THEY CRACKED DOWN ON THE DUI MORE NOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same to you to polo shit i'm glad i don't drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 04:28 PM~12578233
> *On the left of the quote button there is a + icon. Click on it and it turns red, just click on all the post you want to quote and then at the bottom just hit the add reply.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks now i know how to do it with out opening up so many windows
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 04:33 PM~12578256
> *how many of yall are actually fixing up yalls cars with no help?
> *


I'm fixing mine with what little i save  

hey you guys i was thinking how about a champain color for the monte i think it'll really pop with the red interior


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 06:28 PM~12578965
> *u got a setup in ur car yet? i see the a arms are extended looks good
> *


two pumps in right now, racked out for 4 pumps 12 batts 

chrome undies and a painted rearend with chrome cap and chrome trailing arms


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 2 2009, 12:44 AM~12582379
> *two pumps in right now, racked out for 4 pumps 12 batts
> 
> chrome undies and a painted rearend with chrome cap and chrome trailing arms
> *


u gonna hop it? those elcos look badass bulldoggin in front with the extended a arms
heres my bro malibu its gonna be a hopper no setup in it yet but with no extension in a-arms just other tricks to get it kicked out...


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2008, 05:21 PM~12573065
> *thats coo around here they fuck around with the shit hate it, thats why i dont wanna take my 63 to school, i've drove through right after school in it but never taken it there for the whole day
> *


ima take mine on monday cause i heard some new kiid gots a 64
so ive been workin on the switch all week :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 03:58 PM~12578405
> *:uh:  financial
> *


my own money goes into my car
and im only 15 so its kinda hard to get money wit no job till 16
but i manage wit side jobs on weekends


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 1 2009, 01:05 AM~12575649
> *
> 84 cutty with euro clip that we have been tryin to sell but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much u sellin it for


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jan 2 2009, 01:42 PM~12585315
> *ima take mine on monday cause i heard some new kiid gots a 64
> so ive been workin on the switch all week :biggrin:
> *


better buy some pump motors jus in case u burn em up and serve his ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 01:01 PM~12585513
> *better buy some pump motors jus in case u burn em up and serve his ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


already got three extras :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jan 2 2009, 02:39 PM~12585846
> *already got three extras  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: post up some vids of it doing damage :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 02:46 PM~12586362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: post up some vids of it doing damage :biggrin:
> *


oh fasho i will


----------



## six trey impala

hows the weather over there homie? here is shitty snowed alot last night and rained alot dont think im gonna be able to cruise for a while


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12588185
> *hows the weather over there homie? here is shitty snowed alot last night and rained alot dont think im gonna be able to cruise for a while
> *


We've had some nice cruising weather out here, dickie shorts and white T for me :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 06:45 PM~12588185
> *hows the weather over there homie? here is shitty snowed alot last night and rained alot dont think im gonna be able to cruise for a while
> *


its a lil rainy here and there  
but its ku
jus waitin foe the summer of 09 so i can hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nice ass day over here :0 couldn't go cruising my dad had to use my car


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 2 2009, 09:08 PM~12589755
> *Nice ass day over here :0 couldn't go cruising my dad had to use my car
> *


 :0 damn had to be a waste of a day then......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jan 2 2009, 10:20 PM~12589896
> *:0 damn had to be a waste of a day then......
> *


no not really i have 2 hobbies buildin models and growing my garden of weeden :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn u foo's are lucky wish i could cruise my ride


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 11:28 PM~12590731
> *damn u foo's are lucky wish i could cruise my ride
> *


:tongue:  :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

im gettin the regal back on the road again kinda narrowed it down to what is not letting it start up i put the new coil and module in it and nothing so now it can only be one thing


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12590922
> *im gettin the regal back on the road again kinda narrowed it down to what is not letting it start up i put the new coil and module in it and nothing so now it can only be one thing
> *


 :0 what :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 12:24 AM~12591200
> *:0 what :0
> *


we're thinking its the pickup tube in the distributor thats bad in the one i got so im trying to find another v6 dist to change it and hopefully it'll run ima keep it instead of trading it for the monte i was telling u guys, im gonna roll it for a while and buy a setup for that and play with it while i do the 63 right


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 1 2009, 04:40 PM~12577928
> *:yes: and no the frame is a partial got the belly and the engine mounts and bottom of the sides ,and inside of the frame on the back.
> 
> the caddy has grey interrior and a fully strapped frame,
> the frame on that thing was a bitch to do  :0
> *


what year is that bitch? got any pics of the frame and suspension?????


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 2 2009, 12:50 AM~12582411-->
> 
> 
> 
> u gonna hop it? those elcos look badass bulldoggin in front with the extended a arms
> heres my bro malibu its gonna be a hopper no setup in it yet but with no extension in a-arms just other tricks to get it kicked out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean , it was gonna be a hopper until it came out sick with the paterns
> probably hopp it after a couple of shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S [email protected] 2 2009, 01:47 PM~12585365
> *how much u sellin it for
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 3 2009, 02:46 AM~12591984
> *what year is that bitch? got any pics of the frame and suspension?????
> *


its an 86 ill try to take some pics of the undies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 3 2009, 06:08 PM~12595555
> *clean , it was gonna be a hopper until it came out sick with the paterns
> probably hopp it after a couple of shows.
> *


thanks its gonna be a show car/hopper all the frame is all painted and detailed the color the cars gonna be just gotta do body work to shoot the rest of the car


----------



## six trey impala

pulled my car out today and drove it around the block...yes in the snow/ice i just wanted to start it up to get fluids flowing since its really cold here


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2009, 08:42 PM~12596905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 3 2009, 10:16 PM~12597839
> *clean
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good polo


----------



## six trey impala

thanks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2009, 03:49 AM~12575589
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! DONT DRINK AND DRIVE ITS 09 NOW THEY CRACKED DOWN ON THE DUI MORE NOW
> *


x2 tell me bout i was in Va beach this past weekend, all i gotta say is if anyone goes out there.....watch for the cops......they're a bitch


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2009, 08:42 PM~12596905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that mofo looks good...


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 5 2009, 04:42 PM~12613738
> *that mofo looks good...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## six trey impala

TTT


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

mines the one on the far left..


----------



## six trey impala

gettin it ready for the cruise last year polishing up all the trim


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jan 2 2009, 01:47 PM~12585365
> *how much u sellin it for
> *


I LIVE 20 MINS AWAY FROM YOU IF YOU WANNA COME CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 12:46 AM~12619478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin it ready for the cruise last year polishing up all the trim
> *


the 63 looks clean polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:44 AM~12621998
> *the 63 looks clean polo
> *


thanks homie gotta keep it clean  
young gunz can have nice cars too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

got a update bitches :biggrin: stay tuned


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

damn wind is blowing super hard here tree's are bending over like a muther fucker!!! never seen this before!!


----------



## six trey impala

wish i could drive them...


----------



## six trey impala

i swapped distributors in the regal but i havent bolted down the new one cause theres barely any room in there and i cant get my hands in too start it so i quit for a while tomorrow ima try to finish it and see what happens i hate V6s :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

if i get it running its gonna get juiced for this summer, just probably gonna do either a 8batt 2 pump setup or 6 batts and wheels so i can play with it for a while id rather put the pumps in the 63 but i know i dont have the money to do it right and i dont want to fuck shit up on it, i'll wait till i get another frame for that one and reinforce it then i'll throw a setup in it


----------



## six trey impala

looks like the regal huh lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 10:56 PM~12629185
> *if i get it running its gonna get juiced for this summer, just probably gonna do either a 8batt 2 pump setup or 6 batts and wheels so i can play with it for a while id rather put the pumps in the 63 but i know i dont have the money to do it right and i dont want to fuck shit up on it, i'll wait till i get another frame for that one and reinforce it then i'll throw a setup in it
> *


well are you just gonna have the regal out to cruise i say a 2 pump with 4 batts cause it'll give enough juice. the more batts you add the more power and thats good if you have some sort of reinforcement


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:28 PM~12629537
> *well are you just gonna have the regal out to cruise i say a 2 pump with 4 batts cause it'll give enough juice.  the more batts you add the more power and thats good if you have some sort of reinforcement
> *


i want it to hop when i want it too dont wanna be chippin i'll do a mild reinforce on it dont really want to get into it that much and forget about the 63, ima reinforce the a arms and do like a inch and a half extension i wanna it to have a lil bit of a bulldogg stance not that much like my bros cause that eats up tires quick


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:05 PM~12629284
> *looks like the regal huh lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:31 PM~12629573
> *i want it to hop when i want it too dont wanna be chippin i'll do a mild reinforce on it dont really want to get into it that much and forget about the 63, ima reinforce the a arms and do like a inch and a half extension i wanna it to have a lil bit of a bulldogg stance not that much like my bros cause that eats up tires quick
> *


 :0  your bros car looks sick like that thats why i like mild extentions


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12629597
> *:0   your bros car looks sick like that thats why i like mild extentions
> *


yea they look badass bulldoggin but that shits expensive to maintain, on his old malibu he'd have to buy new tires every 2 months but thats that he was driving it every day but still...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12629597
> *:0   your bros car looks sick like that thats why i like mild extentions
> *


on a car like urs with a lay n play setup i'd go 3/4 inch extension so it still gives u the look and its better for the car cause when u extend ur a-arms u relieve stress on ur ball joints


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 

This gave me more inspiration to work on my car  


















But this turned me off :thumbsdown:










and your dads car


----------



## six trey impala

wish it was summer, be rollin the 63 bumpin this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kQwN2k2wYo
they're first CD was the shit cause they'd remake alot of oldies they're other cds sucked ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:35 PM~12629616
> *yea they look badass bulldoggin but that shits expensive to maintain, on his old malibu he'd have to buy new tires every 2 months but thats that he was driving it every day but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:47 PM~12629730
> *:0
> 
> This gave me more inspiration to work on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this turned me off :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your dads car
> *


i dont like bigass lock ups on those cars and 3 wheeling dont look good either like u said, i'd throw some 10 inch cylinders in the back thats what my dad had in his monte 8s in the front and 10s in the back with 2 switches he said his car would lay hard when all the way dropped, all the montes from 73-77 look badass laying the way the body lines flow down...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:47 PM~12629733
> *wish it was summer, be rollin the 63 bumpin this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're first CD was the shit cause they'd remake alot of oldies they're other cds sucked ass
> *


nice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:50 PM~12629754
> *nice
> *


yea snow sucks :angry: the only thing winter is good for is getting ur car ready for next summer :biggrin: u got any plans for ur car this year?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:50 PM~12629751
> *i dont like bigass lock ups on those cars and 3 wheeling dont look good either like u said, i'd throw some 10 inch cylinders in the back thats what my dad had in his monte 8s in the front and 10s in the back with 2 switches he said his car would lay hard when all the way dropped, all the montes from 73-77 look badass laying the way the body lines flow down...
> *


x2 :cheesy: my homies tio was tellin me that he one like mine he put the t-tops on it and had it dropped in the rear with air shocks in the front :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i remember listening to this song when i was like 6 my dad would always bump it in his caddy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCvGd5ldX1Q


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:53 PM~12629776
> *x2 :cheesy: my homies tio was tellin me that he one like mine he put the t-tops on it and had it dropped in the rear with air shocks in the front :biggrin:
> *


yea my dad was telling me the other day that he was thinking about making his old monte into t tops that it was 1000 bucks for the kit and install in cali but he did the patterns on the roof instead


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:51 PM~12629762
> *yea snow sucks :angry: the only thing winter is good for is getting ur car ready for next summer :biggrin: u got any plans for ur car this year?
> *


so many things to fix probally get a job save to get it juiced 2 pumps 4 batts 10s in the rear 8s in the front  then finish body work been to cold out here to do anything but probally do something tommorrow cause its supposed to warm do my custom touches to it, then paint thinking of doing a champain, white, or 2 tone it, after that save up again the interior redone the way i want it and redo the speaker wiring and figure out what kind of wheels to put on it its between Spokes, tru's, supremes, and my stocks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:56 PM~12629798
> *yea my dad was telling me the other day that he was thinking about making his old monte into t tops that it was 1000 bucks for the kit and install in cali but he did the patterns on the roof instead
> *


yeah i was thinking of doing t-tops, but i also thought the hollywood top would look good to :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:01 AM~12629825
> *so many things to fix probally get a job save to get it juiced 2 pumps 4 batts 10s in the rear 8s in the front  then finish body work been to cold out here to do anything but probally do something tommorrow cause its supposed to warm do my custom touches to it, then paint thinking of doing a champain, white, or 2 tone it, after that save up again the interior redone the way i want it and redo the speaker wiring and figure out what kind of wheels to put on it its between Spokes, tru's, supremes, and my stocks
> *


it was pretty warm today i wanted to finish the regal but i was tired its supposed to be like in the mid 40s here, champagne would look pretty good what color u gonna do ur interior if u go with that? some tru's would look good, theres a old buick here thats been sitting for years and its got some tru's on it it just sits there, would be some cool wheels to get or to flip em and sell em...some star wires would be the shit there selling some 50 spoke star wires on here those are like the ones that were on my dads monte that would look sick


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:54 PM~12629785
> *i remember listening to this song when i was like 6 my dad would always bump it in his caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:03 AM~12629839
> *yeah i was thinking of doing t-tops, but i also thought the hollywood top would look good to :biggrin:
> *


hollywood tops are caca, cant drive them in the rain or take em too a car wash, t tops would be cool cause u can put the glass back over, u'd really have to reinforce the frame if u do either one that shit would buckle fast :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:06 AM~12629860
> *it was pretty warm today i wanted to finish the regal but i was tired its supposed to be like in the mid 40s here, champagne would look pretty good what color u gonna do ur interior if u go with that? some tru's would look good, theres a old buick here thats been sitting for years and its got some tru's on it it just sits there, would be some cool wheels to get or to flip em and sell em...some star wires would be the shit there selling some 50 spoke star wires on here those are like the ones that were on my dads monte that would look sick
> *


probally redo it the same color which is maroon and tuck roll :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

this songs the shit i dont know why i like it so much, smokey robinson is the shit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hxumtYUndQ&feature=related


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:09 AM~12629876
> *probally redo it the same color which is maroon and tuck roll :biggrin:
> *


fawn interior would look good too, u should put the swivel buckets in it, my friends got a 77 monte its got the swivel bucket and console...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:08 AM~12629868
> *hollywood tops are caca, cant drive them in the rain or take em too a car wash, t tops would be cool cause u can put the glass back over, u'd really have to reinforce the frame if u do either one that shit would buckle fast :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


their was a dude here that a hollywood top on a cutlass and he made to where he could put the top back on it  but he never did and he fucked up a good interior and then he sold it  I really don't know yet thinking once i get tired of what i do first then the second coming of the monte will have t tops and a custom split bumper but will buy a new bumper in case i don't like it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:14 AM~12629911
> *their was a dude here that a hollywood top on a cutlass and he made to where he could put the top back on it   but he never did and he fucked up a good interior and then he sold it  I really don't know yet thinking once i get tired of what i do first then the second coming of the monte will have t tops and a custom split bumper but will buy a new bumper in case i don't like it
> *


i never was into the hollywood top look t tops are cool but they leak too, my dad had a super sport monte with t tops and they leaked u'd have to replace the rubbers and i heard thats pretty expensive


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 7 2009, 12:10 AM~12629882-->
> 
> 
> 
> this songs the shit i dont know why i like it so much, smokey robinson is the shit...
> 8hxumtYUndQ&feature=related
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 x2 bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:11 AM~12629890
> *fawn interior would look good too, u should put the swivel buckets in it, my friends got a 77 monte its got the swivel bucket and console...
> *


 :0 yeah it would i wish but i can't find any swivels i'm thinking of going down to the junkyard and finding some captain seats or go down to a boat shop and buy some seats from them


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:17 AM~12629927
> *:0 x2 bad ass
> :0 yeah it would i wish but i can't find any swivels i'm thinking of going down to the junkyard and finding some captain seats or go down to a boat shop and buy some seats from them
> *


yea they are kinda hard to find, throw some impala buckets in it :biggrin: :biggrin: get some 65-66 buckets and make a custom console :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:17 AM~12629926
> *i never was into the hollywood top look t tops are cool but they leak too, my dad had a super sport monte with t tops and they leaked u'd have to replace the rubbers and i heard thats pretty expensive
> *


yeah thats what i heard to  

These songs are bad ass


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 12:23 AM~12629968
> *yeah thats what i heard to
> 
> These songs are bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea brenton wood had some badass jams...
Zapp & Roger has badass ones too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCIg3s57Hdg&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 7 2009, 12:19 AM~12629944-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea they are kinda hard to find, throw some impala buckets in it :biggrin:  :biggrin: get some 65-66 buckets and make a custom console :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 now your giving me more ideas and then my won't be done till 2014 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:20 AM~12629951
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related
> *


Marvin Gaye is the shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 12:25 AM~12629976
> *yea brenton wood had some badass jams...
> Zapp & Roger has badass ones too
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCIg3s57Hdg&feature=related
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 6 2009, 10:47 PM~12629074-->
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could drive them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 6 2009, 11:35 PM~12629616
> *yea they look badass bulldoggin but that shits expensive to maintain, on his old malibu he'd have to buy new tires every 2 months but thats that he was driving it every day but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin good
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 6 2009, 11:40 PM~12629665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: is that an elco in th background ?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:04 AM~12630838
> *:0
> lookin good
> :cheesy:  is that an elco in th background ?
> *


yea thats my dads, its the daily we had 2 one had the LS Monte front clip and the other one had the stock clip too it, its pretty quick its got a 350 out of a newer truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup fellas


----------



## ElMonte74'

sup dustin  yo mikey wheres your updates you said you had :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 11:25 AM~12632508
> *sup dustin  yo mikey wheres your updates you said you had :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2...what up dustfart is the missing linc running yet? :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol put ur panties back on heres my updates, no pics tho 

got the exhaust done on the caddy, dual y pipe flowmasters. could have ran true duals but it was more expensive. sounds like it has a v8 now lol. but u guys no my luck :uh:
sounds great but i have a exhaust leak, and after i paid 436.80 i went out to start the car but guess what?? the ddriver's oor wont fucking open from the outside, went back into the shop with my step dad (shop owner is a old good friend of my step dad, does best work in town) and john the owner told us that he closed the door and then it wouldnt open and that he didnt lock it. now ok that wouldnt be a problem but if u recall i did some fucked up primer work which means my door handles and panels are off :uh: luckly he knew a way to get into it but pushing the handle in. so ive got work ahead of me, the exhaust leak will be a bitch, wish me luck plz lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2009, 04:54 PM~12635906
> *lol put ur panties back on heres my updates, no pics tho
> 
> got the exhaust done on the caddy, dual y pipe flowmasters. could have ran true duals but it was more expensive. sounds like it has a v8 now lol. but u guys no my luck :uh:
> sounds great but i have a exhaust leak, and after i paid 436.80 i went out to start the car but guess what?? the ddriver's oor wont fucking open from the outside, went back into the shop with my step dad (shop owner is a old good friend of my step dad, does best work in town) and john the owner told us that he closed the door and then it wouldnt open and that he didnt lock it. now ok that wouldnt be a problem but if u recall i did some fucked up primer work which means my door handles and panels are off :uh: luckly he knew a way to get into it but pushing the handle in. so ive got work ahead of me, the exhaust leak will be a bitch, wish me luck plz lol
> *


damn already a exhaust leak u sure its not from ur exhaust manifolds from ur motor maybe they're loose...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 05:56 PM~12635926
> *damn already a exhaust leak u sure its not from ur exhaust manifolds from ur motor maybe they're loose...
> *


dunno man had to pick the cady up in the dark and rush it back to the shop, then i jumped in my step dads car and we went home we are getting severe thunderstorms. so i didnt get to see
but when it gets fixed i will get all the tones out of the motor :biggrin: 
not to mention i love the fuckin exhaust but it doesnt feel right cuz its not my work....i wish i could have done it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2009, 05:00 PM~12635965
> *dunno man had to pick the cady up in the dark and rush it back to the shop, then i jumped in my step dads car and we went home we are getting severe thunderstorms. so i didnt get to see
> but when it gets fixed i will get all the tones out of the motor :biggrin:
> not to mention i love the fuckin exhaust but it doesnt feel right cuz its not my work....i wish i could have done it.
> *


i have to do the exhaust on the regal cause its missing the actual muffler part looks like someone cut it, ima cut it off of a monte and have it put on...got the bitch ass bolt in for the distributor now i just need to wait for my dad so i can get a 9/16 wrench to tighten it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 06:27 PM~12636214
> *i have to do the exhaust on the regal cause its missing the actual muffler part looks like someone cut it, ima cut it off of a monte and have it put on...got the bitch ass bolt in for the distributor now i just need to wait for my dad so i can get a 9/16 wrench to tighten it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


awesome whats up with the 63?


tomorrow im taking off the driver door panel and gunna see wtf is up with that door..


----------



## Wicked

Damn I haven't been here in a minute. Hope everyone's holidays went well. I've had my car in the garage with the front end off for a while now, and just finished it up today. I'll get pics 2morrow hopefully. Here's a teaser. It's now sporting new headlights.









:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin: :uh: :worship: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 7 2009, 09:08 PM~12638412
> *awesome whats up with the 63?
> tomorrow im taking off the driver door panel and gunna see wtf is up with that door..
> *


chillin in the garage...i think im probably gonna pull it out this weekend and finally take it to sonics its supposed to be in the 50s here all the snow is melting finally im glad...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 7 2009, 09:25 PM~12638619
> *Damn I haven't been here in a minute. Hope everyone's holidays went well. I've had my car in the garage with the front end off for a while now, and just finished it up today. I'll get pics 2morrow hopefully. Here's a teaser. It's now sporting new headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :420:
> *


looks good with the composite headlights, did u use the celebrity lights? u throw the wires on it yet?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 09:07 PM~12639124
> *looks good with the composite headlights, did u use the celebrity lights? u throw the wires on it yet?
> *


Gracias! Yes Celeb's were used, and No not yet I forgot all about them. I might just put them on. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 7 2009, 10:14 PM~12639193
> *Gracias! Yes Celeb's were used, and No not yet I forgot all about them. I might just put them on.  :biggrin:
> *


and a 2 pump setup with 10 batts to smash the bumper :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 09:15 PM~12639201
> *and a 2 pump setup with 10 batts to smash the bumper :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: 

Easy there one step at a time!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 7 2009, 10:18 PM~12639235
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Easy there one step at a time!!  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha looks cool with the lights, when u gonna put a setup in it? or are u gonna?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 09:22 PM~12639272
> *hahaha looks cool with the lights, when u gonna put a setup in it? or are u gonna?
> *


I'm undecided. Imma look around for a juiced ride, and see if it's what I want for it or not. Sad to say I've never rolled around in a juiced car.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 7 2009, 10:28 PM~12639350
> *I'm undecided. Imma look around for a juiced ride, and see if it's what I want for it or not. Sad to say I've never rolled around in a juiced car.
> *


wow really...they're fun and quite a bit to maintain, also really bumpy when locked up or all the way dropped...


----------



## ElMonte74'

the monte looks good juan like the lights and i see you painted the front clip


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM~12639201
> *and a 2 pump setup with 10 batts to smash the bumper :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


or a simple 2 pump 4 batt setup for cruising :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

almost got the regal done i tightened the distributor bolt down and plugged all my plug wires back into the distributor just need to plug one more plug in and a sensor and we'll see what happens i stopped cause it got dark and i couldnt see but for some reason i think i have the distributor 180 degrees off i hope not then i'll go through the same shit all over again


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 10:50 PM~12639629
> *or a simple 2 pump 4 batt setup for cruising :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


g-bodies gotta have a lil more juice then that going too them  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12639653
> *g-bodies gotta have a lil more juice then that going too them   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 10:53 PM~12639681
> *:no:
> *


 :yes: :yes: g-bodies arent for laying only for playing  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

only stance a g-body should be in


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 10:59 PM~12639746
> *only stance a g-body should be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but this is the way it should look afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

naw i dont like montes or any g-bodies laying i dont mind the back laying but not the front


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2009, 11:12 PM~12639879
> *naw i dont like montes or any g-bodies laying i dont mind the back laying but not the front
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 7 2009, 06:46 PM~12635817-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2...what up dustfart is the missing linc running yet? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 8 2009, 12:59 AM~12639746
> *only stance a g-body should be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 thats big perry's (i think) out of Obsession cc in Atl. thats some good people down there, they throw one hell of a picnic too :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

another fucked up day.... i guess i just wasnt made for this shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 8 2009, 02:53 PM~12644498
> *another fucked up day.... i guess i just wasnt made for this shit
> *


Come on mikey everyone has one of those days so don't get all emo :biggrin: even though i only worked 4 days after every shift i felt like you did thinking what the hell did i get myself into. Not unless you want to be a 20 something living at home with mom and dad waiting for them to get money so they can give you 20 every 2 week or a month. trust me man after a month of working the walls close in on you and you go nuts and you lock yourself in your room from everyone and then with you in your room all day every day doing nothing trying to find something to do and the only thing to do is sleep :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

its nice today im gonna go wash the elco and pull the 63 out


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 8 2009, 04:12 PM~12645086
> *its nice today im gonna go wash the elco and pull the 63 out
> *


it was nice over here to went cruising and it felt good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 8 2009, 04:13 PM~12645094
> *it was nice over here to went cruising and it felt good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 8 2009, 04:55 PM~12644952
> *Come on mikey everyone has one of those days so don't get all emo :biggrin: even though i only worked 4 days after every shift i felt like you did thinking what the hell did i get myself into.  Not unless you want to be a 20 something living at home with mom and dad waiting for them to get money so they can give you 20 every 2 week or a month.  trust me man after a month of working the walls close in on you and you go nuts and you lock yourself in your room from everyone and then with you in your room all day every day doing nothing trying to find something to do and the only thing to do is sleep :uh:
> *


....wow dude thats exactly how i feel...

basically what happened today is i found out what happened to my door handle... when u push the button it supposed to move out this plastic tip and work the door mechanism. the plastic thing broke in half on part on the long stick and one on the door handle itself. so i have to find out a way to fix this it seems simple but its acuatally complicated as fuck, even harder with the big ass metal plate that covers the door in the way. i dont have much room to work with to begin with, only things i think i can do is fabricate something and do alot of drilling and shit. plus ive gotta make the same shape. or i could look online for a new handle or go to the auto salvage and pay 35+ for one lil part. oh and also i broke one of the holders for my door lights, slammed it in the door becuz it was hanging and i forgot about it. smashed it to pieces....gotta find a new one of those or say fuck it and mount it without the light till i find one....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 8 2009, 07:44 PM~12647029
> *....wow dude thats exactly how i feel...
> 
> basically what happened today is i found out what happened to my door handle... when u push the button it supposed to move out this plastic  tip and work the door mechanism. the plastic thing broke in half on part on the long stick and one on the door handle itself. so i have to find out a way to fix this it seems simple but its acuatally complicated as fuck, even harder with the big ass metal plate that covers the door in the way. i dont have much room to work with to begin with, only things i think i can do is fabricate something and do alot of drilling and shit. plus ive gotta make the same shape. or i could look online for a new handle or go to the auto salvage and pay 35+ for one lil part. oh and also i broke one of the holders for my door lights, slammed it in the door becuz it was hanging and i forgot about it. smashed it to pieces....gotta find a new one of those or say fuck it and mount it without the light till i find one....
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

jus got back from cruising in the 63 we went out to eat at el mirador


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 8 2009, 10:36 PM~12649160
> *jus got back from cruising in the 63 we went out to eat at el mirador
> *


 :0 

so i got a little bored and when that happens i get a little creative so out of no where i drew this










the rose is from the ending of Zoot Suit and i just wrote down what i felt  what yall think


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 8 2009, 11:45 PM~12649947
> *:0
> 
> so i got a little bored and when that happens i get a little creative so out of no where i drew this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rose is from the ending of Zoot Suit and i just wrote down what i felt  what yall think
> *


looks good, who u giving it too?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2009, 12:17 AM~12650259
> *looks good, who u giving it too?
> *


thanks either this chick i know or mi jefita


----------



## 919ryder

i'd post some of my shit but i don't have a way to down load it to the computer.....oh well

haven't worked on the engine since tuessday because my damn, shop teacher had to go pick his kids up 3 straight days :angry:

but imma hit it hard on monday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 9 2009, 09:16 AM~12651929
> *i'd post some of my shit but i don't have a way to down load it to the computer.....oh well
> 
> haven't worked on the engine since tuessday because my damn, shop teacher had to go pick his kids up 3 straight days :angry:
> 
> but imma hit it hard on monday
> *


coo took my car too get washed too, and my dad picked me up in the vert and let me drive it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2009, 05:58 PM~12656202
> *coo took my car too get washed too, and my dad picked me up in the vert and let me drive it :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

im out of fuckin ideas for this door handle i really gotta figure something out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 10 2009, 01:17 PM~12662953
> *im out of fuckin ideas for this door handle i really gotta figure something out
> *


get one at the yard


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 8 2009, 12:11 AM~12639864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never been a fan of the 80's MC's but man i have always loved this car! paint sets it off perfect!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 01:25 PM~12662996
> *Never been a fan of the 80's MC's but man i have always loved this car! paint sets it off perfect!
> *


sup erne what u been up too??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2009, 02:29 PM~12663018
> *sup erne what u been up too??
> *


Whats up! just been doing alot of research and doing alot of work... Paint work is starting to pick up again...plus working on my daily getting it ready to be put up for sale. 

Wish there was more hours in the day


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 9 2009, 01:20 AM~12650282
> *thanks either this chick i know or mi jefita
> *


Give it to the jefita bro! She will cherrish it forever as in terms the female will forget about it thruout time :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 01:34 PM~12663039
> *Whats up! just been doing alot of research and doing alot of work... Paint work is starting to pick up again...plus working on my daily getting it ready to be put up for sale.
> 
> Wish there was more hours in the day
> *


hmm is this what i think it is or something else?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2009, 02:35 PM~12663045
> *hmm is this what i think it is or something else?
> *


:cheesy: Na the white Impala on myspace! Cleaning it up a bit making it appealing to the potential customers. Got that paint slicked out!!! Interior flawless smelling good!!!! As soon as this one is out the way I can get the ball rollin on the plans I was telling you about?


You get the Regal up and running?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 10 2009, 01:23 PM~12662982-->
> 
> 
> 
> get one at the yard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:25 PM~12662996
> *Never been a fan of the 80's MC's but man i have always loved this car! paint sets it off perfect!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:34 PM~12663039
> *Whats up! just been doing alot of research and doing alot of work... Paint work is starting to pick up again...plus working on my daily getting it ready to be put up for sale.
> 
> Wish there was more hours in the day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 days are flying by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:35 PM~12663044
> *Give it to the jefita bro! She will cherrish it forever as in terms the female will forget about it thruout time :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 01:39 PM~12663061
> *:cheesy: Na the white Impala on myspace! Cleaning it up a bit making it appealing to the potential customers. Got that paint slicked out!!! Interior flawless smelling good!!!! As soon as this one is out the way I can get the ball rollin on the plans I was telling you about?
> You get the Regal up and running?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mini-Hopper

I've been looking the forums for about a week and never found this thread. Till now haha. Well let me introduce my self Im 14 my name is Fabio and I live in San Antonio, Tx. When I turn 15 this July I get my first car Im thinking about getting a Monte & juice it. Its gonna be my first build and the only knowledge I have is from the forums. Well thats about it. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 01:39 PM~12663061
> *:cheesy: Na the white Impala on myspace! Cleaning it up a bit making it appealing to the potential customers. Got that paint slicked out!!! Interior flawless smelling good!!!! As soon as this one is out the way I can get the ball rollin on the plans I was telling you about?
> You get the Regal up and running?
> *


naw i swapped the distributors but havent plugged n all of the wires i've been messing with the 63 lately


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Mini-Hopper_@Jan 10 2009, 08:35 PM~12665346
> *I've been looking the forums for about a week and never found this thread. Till now haha. Well let me introduce my self Im 14 my name is Fabio and I live in San Antonio, Tx. When I turn 15 this July I get my first car Im thinking about getting a Monte & juice it. Its gonna be my first build and the only knowledge I have is from the forums. Well thats about it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mini-Hopper_@Jan 10 2009, 07:35 PM~12665346
> *I've been looking the forums for about a week and never found this thread. Till now haha. Well let me introduce my self Im 14 my name is Fabio and I live in San Antonio, Tx. When I turn 15 this July I get my first car Im thinking about getting a Monte & juice it. Its gonna be my first build and the only knowledge I have is from the forums. Well thats about it. :biggrin:
> *


coo what up homie my names Vidal but most people on here call me by my last name Polo welcome too the forum :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

went cruising last night with some of the club members just 3 of us but it was cool 3 impalas cruising together went to sonics and i bunch of people from my school were there and they're like is that ur car?? haha but before we hit up sonics i was sitting there at a stop light then all of the sudden my car started to shake bad and was running like crap, light turned green went to take off and had no power at all had it floored and all it would do was 30 and the car would shake, pulled into les shwab and popped the hood cause i thought my wires melted on the header nothing but i think one popped out of the spark plug cause i pushed them all in and the car ran better but still wasnt running like how i wanted it too soo today i checked all the plugs and then looked at my batt and saw that it was corroded cleaned up the battery post and now the car runs way better, glad it was something stupid, i also need to get a new plug wire cause the boot on one is ripped and i know thats a reason its not running like before so gotta find another wire...might go cruising today again its really nice out


----------



## six trey impala

damn that was a long story^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 11:29 AM~12669390
> *went cruising last night with some of the club members just 3 of us but it was cool 3 impalas cruising together went to sonics and i bunch of people from my school were there and they're like is that ur car?? haha but before we hit up sonics i was sitting there at a stop light then all of the sudden my car started to shake bad and was running like crap, light turned green went to take off and had no power at all had it floored and all it would do was 30 and the car would shake, pulled into les shwab and popped the hood cause i thought my wires melted on the header nothing but i think one popped out of the spark plug cause i pushed them all in and the car ran better but still wasnt running like how i wanted it too soo today i checked all the plugs and then looked at my batt and saw that it was corroded cleaned up the battery post and now the car runs way better, glad it was something stupid, i also need to get a new plug wire cause the boot on one is ripped and i know thats a reason its not running like before so gotta find another wire...might go cruising today again its really nice out
> *


Bet all tha girls are goin keep that in mind now when they see ya at school! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2009, 10:54 AM~12669589
> *Bet all tha girls are goin keep that in mind now when they see ya at school! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: u get any cruising in on any of ur rides for this year?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 12:00 PM~12669619
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: u get any cruising in on any of ur rides for this year?
> *


Na man been so busy that have not even cruised. next weekend will be cleaning up the carb a bit so will prolly cruise it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2009, 11:30 AM~12669767
> *Na man been so busy that have not even cruised. next weekend will be cleaning up the carb a bit so will prolly cruise it
> *


is it a 2bbl or 4bbl?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 10 2009, 01:39 PM~12663061-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Na the white Impala on myspace! Cleaning it up a bit making it appealing to the potential customers. Got that paint slicked out!!! Interior flawless smelling good!!!! As soon as this one is out the way I can get the ball rollin on the plans I was telling you about?
> You get the Regal up and running?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 07:35 PM~12665346
> *I've been looking the forums for about a week and never found this thread. Till now haha. Well let me introduce my self Im 14 my name is Fabio and I live in San Antonio, Tx. When I turn 15 this July I get my first car Im thinking about getting a Monte & juice it. Its gonna be my first build and the only knowledge I have is from the forums. Well thats about it. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL MY NAMES SEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 11 2009, 10:29 AM~12669390
> *went cruising last night with some of the club members just 3 of us but it was cool 3 impalas cruising together went to sonics and i bunch of people from my school were there and they're like is that ur car?? haha but before we hit up sonics i was sitting there at a stop light then all of the sudden my car started to shake bad and was running like crap, light turned green went to take off and had no power at all had it floored and all it would do was 30 and the car would shake, pulled into les shwab and popped the hood cause i thought my wires melted on the header nothing but i think one popped out of the spark plug cause i pushed them all in and the car ran better but still wasnt running like how i wanted it too soo today i checked all the plugs and then looked at my batt and saw that it was corroded cleaned up the battery post and now the car runs way better, glad it was something stupid, i also need to get a new plug wire cause the boot on one is ripped and i know thats a reason its not running like before so gotta find another wire...might go cruising today again its really nice out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12669431
> *damn that was a long story^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL x2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 11 2009, 12:02 PM~12669933
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL MY NAMES SEAN
> 
> 
> LOL x2
> *


sup with the elco? is it put together yet?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mini-Hopper+Jan 10 2009, 07:35 PM~12665346-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking the forums for about a week and never found this thread. Till now haha. Well let me introduce my self Im 14 my name is Fabio and I live in San Antonio, Tx. When I turn 15 this July I get my first car Im thinking about getting a Monte & juice it. Its gonna be my first build and the only knowledge I have is from the forums. Well thats about it. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome homie my names Beto. Mote Carlos are good cars they can run forever :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 11 2009, 10:21 AM~12669326
> *coo what up homie my names Vidal but most people on here call me by my last name Polo welcome too the forum  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Vida Guerra :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 10:29 AM~12669390
> *went cruising last night with some of the club members just 3 of us but it was cool 3 impalas cruising together went to sonics and i bunch of people from my school were there and they're like is that ur car?? haha but before we hit up sonics i was sitting there at a stop light then all of the sudden my car started to shake bad and was running like crap, light turned green went to take off and had no power at all had it floored and all it would do was 30 and the car would shake, pulled into les shwab and popped the hood cause i thought my wires melted on the header nothing but i think one popped out of the spark plug cause i pushed them all in and the car ran better but still wasnt running like how i wanted it too soo today i checked all the plugs and then looked at my batt and saw that it was corroded cleaned up the battery post and now the car runs way better, glad it was something stupid, i also need to get a new plug wire cause the boot on one is ripped and i know thats a reason its not running like before so gotta find another wire...might go cruising today again its really nice out
> *


at least it was just the battery cables. when i first started taking my monte to school everyone i knew and the teachers where like wow is that your car lol :biggrin: d


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol, polo that shit happened to me awhile back but my distributer was half off :uh: that day was some shit.


----------



## six trey impala

jus got done swapping the door handles on my dads 66 they're kinda a pain but not too bad took me a half hour too do them...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 11 2009, 05:45 PM~12672271
> *lol, polo that shit happened to me awhile back but my distributer was half off :uh: that day was some shit.
> *


yea its running better now, ima give the motor a tune up over the winter and work on the 327 little by little once that ones ready ima swap em...we went cruising again today but left my car home cause its low on gas but we took the vert out instead was pretty fun something too do...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 12:04 PM~12669946
> *sup with the elco? is it put together yet?
> *


no its in the garage we are gonna move pretty soon,
and it needs a gallon of clear still so is on hold 4 awhile :angry: :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

ALMOST AS OLD AS ME :0 ITS 15 YEARS OLD


----------



## 919ryder

sup homies, today i kick it into overdrive on the engine


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 11 2009, 02:30 PM~12670955
> *Welcome homie my names Beto.  Mote Carlos are good cars they can run forever :biggrin:
> or Vida Guerra :biggrin: :roflmao:
> at least it was just the battery cables.  when i first started taking my monte to school everyone i knew and the teachers where like wow is that your car lol :biggrin: d
> *


hey fool whats up with all this zombie shit, i see the shit in OT but what is is about?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 12:49 PM~12680270
> *hey fool whats up with all this zombie shit, i see the shit in OT but what is is about?
> *


i was gonna ask the same :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln+Jan 12 2009, 12:49 PM~12680270-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey fool whats up with all this zombie shit, i see the shit in OT but what is is about?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 12 2009, 01:15 PM~12680494
> *i was gonna ask the same :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well we as the LIL zombie squad we bring a service to the public when zombies are on the rise  where ever thiers zombies, ammo, food, and survivors we'll be their


----------



## six trey impala

i dont get it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 12 2009, 01:29 PM~12680576
> *well we as the LIL zombie squad bring a service to the public when zombies are on the rise  where ever thiers zombies, ammo, food, and survivors we'll be their
> *


i get it, knew those fuckers exist :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 12 2009, 01:29 PM~12680576-->
> 
> 
> 
> well we as the LIL zombie squad we bring a service to the public when zombies are on the rise  where ever thiers zombies, ammo, food, and survivors we'll be their
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS IT CAUSE OF THE NEW XBOX 360 GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 12 2009, 02:13 PM~12680926
> *i dont get it :dunno:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 02:36 PM~12681086
> *i get it, knew those fuckers exist  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: kill em all :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

how come they dont die , shoot them in the head pendejo lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 12 2009, 07:51 PM~12684483
> *IS IT CAUSE OF THE NEW XBOX 360 GAME
> x2
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: kill em all :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> how come they dont die , shoot them in the head pendejo lol
> *


 :0 no its just a known fact


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 12 2009, 08:09 PM~12684771
> *:0 no its just a known fact
> *


 :0 hno: 
oh wait nevermind i still got grandpa's 12 gauge


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Jan 12 2009, 08:15 PM~12684886-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 hno:
> oh wait nevermind i still got grandpa's 12 gauge
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Jan 13 2009, 09:12 AM~12690383
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 919ryder

bak at ya :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 12 2009, 01:29 PM~12680576
> *well we as the LIL zombie squad we bring a service to the public when zombies are on the rise  where ever thiers zombies, ammo, food, and survivors we'll be their
> *


so are you one or not


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jan 13 2009, 03:37 PM~12693509
> *so are you one or not
> *


thats for lilmama to decide


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2009, 04:13 PM~12693905
> *thats for lilmama to decide
> *


guess you're clear :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln+Jan 13 2009, 05:29 PM~12694711-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess you're clear  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Jan 14 2009, 08:51 AM~12700769
> *TTT
> *


whats up dustin hows the linc comin'


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump, busy with school fuckin exams are comming :uh:


----------



## Wicked

I need to stop letting girls drive my car... hno:


----------



## Wicked

I want an Elco now.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 14 2009, 08:13 PM~12707025-->
> 
> 
> 
> bump, busy with school fuckin exams are comming :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 thats one thing i don't miss about school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:39 PM~12707377
> *I need to stop letting girls drive my car...  hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 what happened
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Jan 14 2009, 09:37 PM~12708296
> *I want an Elco now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh hey polo i saw a little civic exactley like yours i'll get some pics next time i see it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 14 2009, 11:38 PM~12709947
> *oh hey polo i saw a little civic exactley like yours i'll get some pics next time i see it
> *


lol THEY"RE GONNA TAKE OVER THE WORLD MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!LOL i might be getting rid of it soon...im gonna get a different little car.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 PM~12707025
> *bump, busy with school fuckin exams are comming :uh:
> *



exams are already here for me....started monday my last one was today but i have a feeling that imma be takin it over tomarrow.....that US history aint no joke :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

US history is easy for me...im into that kinda shit, i just hate math...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 10:40 AM~12711819
> *US history is easy for me...im into that kinda shit, i just hate math...
> *


x2 on the math :uh: 

but over here.....US history is the hardest End of Course test in NC. no lie they took a poll and like 98% of the school districts said that :angry: i hope i passed it :biggrin: b/c over here if u fail the test u fail the class :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 08:22 AM~12711696
> *lol THEY"RE GONNA TAKE OVER THE WORLD MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!LOL i might be getting rid of it soon...im gonna get a different little car.
> *


 :0 i'd keep it since gas is going back up  :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Jan 15 2009, 08:30 AM~12711756-->
> 
> 
> 
> exams are already here for me....started monday my last one was today but i have a feeling that imma be takin it over tomarrow.....that US history aint no joke :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could ace us history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 15 2009, 08:40 AM~12711819
> *US history is easy for me...im into that kinda shit, i just hate math...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 but one part i liked was over WWII, and math sucks big hairy donkey balls
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Jan 15 2009, 10:11 AM~12712511
> *x2 on the math :uh:
> 
> but over here.....US history is the hardest End of Course test in NC. no lie they took a poll and like 98% of the school districts said that :angry: i hope i passed it :biggrin: b/c over here if u fail the test u fail the class :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

i graduated high school at 16 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 14 2009, 10:22 PM~12709767
> *:0 what happened
> *


Nada, I made it back in one piece. :worship:

Speaking of school, I'm heading back to school later this year. The local community college. hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2009, 02:00 PM~12714424
> *:0 i'd keep it since gas is going back up   :cheesy:
> i could ace us history
> x2 but one part  i liked was over WWII, and math sucks big hairy donkey balls
> :0
> *


im getting another small car


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2009, 11:11 AM~12712511
> *x2 on the math :uh:
> 
> but over here.....US history is the hardest End of Course test in NC. no lie they took a poll and like 98% of the school districts said that :angry: i hope i passed it :biggrin: b/c over here if u fail the test u fail the class :angry:
> *


ive got us history this next semster, i fuckin hate geometry hopefully i pass the exam. im not lookin forward to my weightlightin exam gotta maz out in bench, then squat, then deadlift. I fuckib haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate deadlift.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2009, 08:12 PM~12717993
> *ive got us history this next semster, i fuckin hate geometry hopefully i pass the exam. im not lookin forward to my weightlightin exam gotta maz out in bench, then squat, then deadlift. I fuckib haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate deadlift.
> *


dead lifting is kind of a bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln+Jan 15 2009, 02:19 PM~12714582-->
> 
> 
> 
> i graduated high school at 16  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying ass *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 03:09 PM~12715045
> *Nada, I made it back in one piece. :worship:
> 
> Speaking of school, I'm heading back to school later this year. The local community college. hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 good luck
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 04:23 PM~12715680
> *im getting another small car
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 09:16 PM~12718042
> *dead lifting is kind of a bitch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wait i mean fuckin hang clean, deadlift aint bad. but i fucking cant stand hangcleans i cant get my wrist back i have no problem getting the weight to my neck.

hopefully i can do good in bench, i know ive got squat down pat :biggrin: 

oh ya i did some shit on my caddy today, got the two pieces that broke so now i gotta find one that aint broke should be heading to a scrapyard soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2009, 08:45 PM~12718328
> *wait i mean fuckin hang clean, deadlift aint bad. but i fucking cant stand hangcleans i cant get my wrist back i have no problem getting the weight to my neck.
> 
> hopefully i can do good in bench, i know ive got squat down pat :biggrin:
> 
> oh ya i did some shit on my caddy today, got the two pieces that broke so now i gotta find one that aint broke should be heading to a scrapyard soon
> *


how much do you normally bench...not max i mean in reps?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 09:55 PM~12718418
> *how much do you normally bench...not max i mean in reps?
> *


my max is like 205 not bad for one semster of lifting

we do this

10 with the bar
8 at 65%
6 at 75%
4 at 85%
2 at 90%
1 at 95%
most of us go higher in weight then we are supposed to.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2009, 09:00 PM~12718483
> *my max is like 205 not bad for one semster of lifting
> 
> we do this
> 
> 10 with the bar
> 8 at 65%
> 6 at 75%
> 4 at 85%
> 2 at 90%
> 1 at 95%
> most of us go higher in weight then we are supposed to.
> *


my max is the same 205...
but what do u lift when ur doing ur normal reps...
i used to do 155 with 10 reps but only 7 good ones last 3 are pretty sloppy since my arms already feel dead :biggrin: :biggrin: but im benching more then what i weigh
but i doubt i can do that now cause i havent lifted since before christmas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 10:03 PM~12718518
> *my max is the same 205...
> but what do u lift when ur doing ur normal reps...
> i used to do 155 with 10 reps but only 7 good ones last 3 are pretty sloppy since my arms already feel dead :biggrin:  :biggrin: but im benching more then what i weigh
> but i doubt i can do that now cause i havent lifted since before christmas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those are normal reps dude thats what we do the percent program thing

ima try to get 210 in benching for the exam :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2009, 09:27 PM~12718770
> *those are normal reps dude thats what we do the percent program thing
> 
> ima try to get 210 in benching for the exam :0
> *


so u guys have a set weight that u have to lift?? im talking about the weight not the reps... :biggrin: tard


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 10:50 PM~12719046
> *so u guys have a set weight that u have to lift?? im talking about the weight not the reps... :biggrin: tard
> *


o ok lol. u must not do the percentage thing??? we have to do a certain amount of reps depending on what our max is ex 65% of 205 is 133 so usually for that we just throw a 45 on each side which is 135.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 15 2009, 10:02 PM~12719189
> *o ok lol. u must not do the percentage thing??? we have to do a certain amount of reps depending on what our max is ex 65% of 205 is 133 so usually for that we just throw a 45 on each side which is 135.
> *


ahhhh i see...thats cool...how much you curling?


----------



## six trey impala

the cold sucks


----------



## 919ryder

sup everybody :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2009, 01:15 AM~12720131
> *the cold sucks
> *


19 degrees over here :uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2009, 11:15 PM~12720131
> *the cold sucks
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

it was nice  nothing to get the car all cleaned up for


----------



## 79burider

cold sucks ? lol im from winnipeg CANADA the other day it was bout minus fifty yall aint even kno bout cold i spilled a beer in my garage the bitch froze as soon as it hit the floor
btw im back rom takin a break fom L.I.L 
reppin the g body boyz rollin a 79 malibu, well its chillin on a tarp untill summer when ima start work on it after my talons runnin and up for sale


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

bump. fuckin work and exams. i really need to get that fuckin piece and fix my exhaust leak. i wonder when my shit is finally gunna blow... 170,xxx miles and it runs good. idk wtf ima do when it does blow lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 17 2009, 08:47 PM~12736618
> *bump. fuckin work and exams. i really need to get that fuckin piece and fix my exhaust leak. i wonder when my shit is finally gunna blow... 170,xxx miles and it runs good. idk wtf ima do when it does blow lol
> *


as long as u maintain the motors (oil changes,spark plugs,plug wires, distributor caps) and u dont beat the shit out of them they can last for a long ass time...look at the 350 thats in the 63 that motor was sitting for 8 years and it fired right up smoked a little on start up but cleared out...it runs decent but ima do a tune up, new wires plugs cap and rotor and change the oil im sure its got more life in it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2009, 10:20 PM~12736865
> *as long as u maintain the motors (oil changes,spark plugs,plug wires, distributor caps) and u dont beat the shit out of them they can last for a long ass time...look at the 350 thats in the 63 that motor was sitting for 8 years and it fired right up smoked a little on start up but cleared out...it runs decent but ima do a tune up, new wires plugs cap and rotor and change the oil im sure its got more life in it
> *


itd be cool if it asted as long as a honda lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 18 2009, 09:53 AM~12739478
> *itd be cool if it asted as long as a honda lol
> *


lol yea usually its the car that goes before the motor does on those cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 AM~12739774
> *lol yea usually its the car that goes before the motor does on those cars :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 10:38 AM~12739776
> *Whats up homie!
> *


nothin much man chillin, whats new with u?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 PM~12739937
> *nothin much man chillin, whats new with u?
> *


workin on tha 63, have it all sanded about to shoot tha high build primer :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 11:08 AM~12739948
> *workin on tha 63, have it all sanded about to shoot tha high build primer  :biggrin:
> *


wish one?? :biggrin: :biggrin: thats cool its gonna look badass done


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2009, 12:12 PM~12739966
> *wish one?? :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats cool its gonna look badass done
> *



The black one. There was some areas I was unhappy about plus it was all chipped down at the bottom on my rocker and quorters from driving and that wouldnt look good when up on jackstands at tha shows so redoing it.

After that have the...you know what to do then ill get to the vert, thinking bout patterns and mural on that one so saving it for last. Goal is to have all 3 at the show lined up.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 11:14 AM~12739978
> *The black one. There was some areas I was unhappy about plus it was all chipped down at the bottom on my rocker and quorters from driving and that wouldnt look good when up on jackstands at tha shows so redoing it.
> 
> After that have the...you know what to do then ill get to the vert, thinking bout patterns and mural on that one so saving it for last. Goal is to have all 3 at the show lined up.
> *


its gonna be badass with all 3 done...u figure out the spitting shit on the black 3?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2009, 12:20 PM~12740017
> *its gonna be badass with all 3 done...u figure out the spitting shit on the black 3?
> *


na aint even messed with it since i am doing all the bodywork on it. once done with paint i might pull engine and paint fire wall and clean up the engine and paint as well so just waiting on that.

Any work on the 63?


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats everyone its fucking nice over here and going cruising here in a little


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 11:27 AM~12740057
> *na aint even messed with it since i am doing all the bodywork on it. once done with paint i might pull engine and paint fire wall and clean up the engine and paint as well so just waiting on that.
> 
> Any work on the 63?
> *


naw not really just sitting inside the garage, ima buy it plugs and wires cause it needs them bad!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2009, 12:45 PM~12740193
> *naw not really just sitting inside the garage, ima buy it plugs and wires cause it needs them bad!
> *


So you been cruisin it lately?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 19 2009, 08:53 AM~12747712
> *So you been cruisin it lately?
> *


yes sir was gonna take it out yesterday but i dont like the way it running so i didnt...gonna get all the shit for it today


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2009, 12:46 PM~12749374
> *yes sir was gonna take it out yesterday but i dont like the way it running so i didnt...gonna get all the shit for it today
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2009, 01:46 PM~12749374
> *yes sir was gonna take it out yesterday but i dont like the way it running so i didnt...gonna get all the shit for it today
> *


good luck dude


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 19 2009, 08:28 PM~12753818
> *good luck dude
> *


thanks, didnt get shit for it today, instead i started buffing a club members monte brought the paint back too life gonna finish it maybe this weekend i did one half of the car just got to do the other then hand wax it with cleaner wax


----------



## six trey impala

ugly ass weather here...cars all dirty


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 06:10 PM~12763541
> *ugly ass weather here...cars all dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots! you need to edit them and put your screen name on them :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 05:14 PM~12763590
> *Good shots! you need to edit them and put your screen name on them :biggrin:
> *


lol yup funny how pics can change the way the car looks cause its full of dirt and it looks clean in the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 07:31 PM~12764344
> *lol yup funny how pics can change the way the car looks cause its full of dirt and it looks clean in the pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your hood lip molding has a dent in same exact area mine does :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 07:16 PM~12764820
> *Your hood lip molding has a dent in same exact area mine does :cheesy:
> *


yea i wanna get a straight one and send it too get dipped...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

yea im working on getting this other car, trying to sell my civic


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 10:16 PM~12767153
> *yea im working on getting this other car, trying to sell my civic
> *


 :0 gl on the sell  man i can't find a damn job :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 10:19 PM~12767189
> *:0 gl on the sell  man i can't find a damn job :angry:
> *


thanks homie i got it on craigslist had a couple people interested, wanna get rid of it soon, i got my eye on this car i want pretty bad


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 10:21 PM~12767212
> *thanks homie i got it on craigslist had a couple people interested, wanna get rid of it soon, i got my eye on this car i want pretty bad
> *


  my homie is planning on buying a little 80 something nissan maxima (the boxy looking one) and its on some 14's for 1000 and doesn't know if it runs good and i told him to get it and work on it little by little but he said that he wouldn't have enough money to work on it :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 10:26 PM~12767280
> * my homie is planning on buying a little 80 something nissan maxima (the boxy looking one) and its on some 14's for 1000 and doesn't know if it runs good and i told him to get it and work on it little by little but he said that he wouldn't have enough money to work on it :uh:
> *


yea im getting another little import, kinda getting into the tuner scene :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 10:29 PM~12767314
> *yea im getting another little import, kinda getting into the tuner scene :0
> *


 :0 whats next you gonna drift the 63 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 10:52 PM~12767616
> *:0 whats next you gonna drift the 63 :0
> *


lol no only in the winter :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the car im looking at is a 77 toyota celica 
it looks like this one but orange with black interior, the one in the pic is a GT so the bumper and grill is a lil different but same body style its a liftback too (fastback) they're like lil mustangs


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 11:01 PM~12767730
> *lol no only in the winter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> the car im looking at is a 77 toyota celica
> it looks like this one but orange with black interior, the one in the pic is a GT so the bumper and grill is a lil different but same body style its a liftback too (fastback) they're like lil mustangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol that bitch is clean :cheesy: and it does look like a mini mustang :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12767850
> *lol that bitch is clean :cheesy: and it does look like a mini mustang :biggrin:
> *


yea the one i want to get is orange with black interior and 5 speed...they get 30+ mpg but later on im gonna put either a SR20 swap in it which usually comes in a 240sx or i'd like to go with the 1Jz or 2JZ motor which comes out of one of these







:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i've always been into the tuner scene since i was smaller i kinda was into more then lowriders for a while when my brother had his car, and when fast and the furious was out lol but my heart belongs too the 63 and lowriders :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 20 2009, 11:29 PM~12768093-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea the one i want to get is orange with black interior and 5 speed...they get 30+ mpg but later on im gonna put either a SR20 swap in it which usually comes in a 240sx or i'd like to go with the 1Jz or 2JZ motor which comes out of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 20 2009, 11:33 PM~12768151
> *i've always been into the tuner scene since i was smaller i kinda was into more then lowriders for a while when my brother had his car, and when fast and the furious was out lol but my heart belongs too the 63 and lowriders  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 21 2009, 12:12 AM~12768549
> *:0
> *


yes i know :yessad: :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 12:31 AM~12768705
> *yes i know :yessad:  :yessad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on be a man tell him that your a closet ricer and its your choice :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2009, 01:39 AM~12768741
> *come on be a man tell him that your a closet ricer and its your choice :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2009, 12:39 AM~12768741
> *come on be a man tell him that your a closet ricer and its your choice :biggrin:
> *


KING OF THE STREETS IN THE NORTHWEST!!!
A wopping 75hp


----------



## six trey impala

the racing stripe on the side gives it a extra 10+ hp hahha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 21 2009, 06:52 PM~12775511-->
> 
> 
> 
> KING OF THE STREETS IN THE NORTHWEST!!!
> A wopping 75hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 06:53 PM~12775517
> *the racing stripe on the side gives it a extra 10+ hp hahha
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2009, 08:13 PM~12776454
> *:0
> :0 :rofl:
> *


lets line it up with the monte and we'll do a 1/4 its torquey spins both front tires pretty easy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 09:15 PM~12777423
> *lets line it up with the monte and we'll do a 1/4 its torquey spins both front tires pretty easy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 well i got 290 horses and and 310 lbs of torque and when my car is warmed up i think i can take you :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2009, 10:01 PM~12778181
> *:0 well i got 290 horses and and 310 lbs of torque and when my car is warmed up i think i can take you :0
> *


and ur car weighs about 4000 and my car barely weighs 2k once the civic is warmed up its like a blurr...looks like on back 2 tha future when i take off, just two stripes of flames in the road :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 10:10 PM~12778289
> *and ur car weighs about 4000 and my car barely weighs 2k once the civic is warmed up its like a blurr...looks like on back 2 tha future when i take off, just two stripes of flames in the road :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: well remember to change you flux time capaciter every 3000 miles :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2009, 10:20 PM~12778427
> *:roflmao: well remember to change you flux time capaciter every 3000 miles :biggrin:
> *


i got a warranty on it from shucks :biggrin: it's just the plutonium thats tricky to get a hold of, damn towel heads try to get you for every penny ya got


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 10:46 PM~12778751
> *i got a warranty on it from shucks :biggrin: it's just the plutonium thats tricky to get a hold of, damn towel heads try to get you for every penny ya got
> *


:roflmao: :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

WHATS GOOD FELLAS  

HERES SOME PICS I FOUND OF WHY I'M SUCH A CAR NUT


















I'LL TRY TO SCAN THEM LATER


----------



## 919ryder

cool pics....i just found out my great uncle built an all og #'s matching 64 ss ragtop white w/ red int.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 24 2009, 11:35 AM~12801810
> *cool pics....i just found out my great uncle built an all og #'s matching 64 ss ragtop white w/ red int.
> *


 :0 yeah both those cars belonged to my great grandfather and he also owned a garage, and a pontiac dealershi[ back in the day :biggrin: we still have the keys for a 50 something pontiac that he owned


----------



## 919ryder

yeah everybody says i get my car enthusiasm and eye for detail from my great uncle cotton. he lives up in Virginia he's been buildin top notch cars since he was my age....last time i went up there to see him he was buildin a '50 mercury....... :thumbsup: he builds hot rods and OG rides..... he's a real ol skool cat, he believes in doing everything yourself


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 24 2009, 01:25 PM~12802605
> *yeah everybody says i get my car enthusiasm and eye for detail from my great uncle cotton. he lives up in Virginia he's been buildin top notch cars since he was my age....last time i went up there to see him he was buildin a '50 mercury....... :thumbsup: he builds hot rods and OG rides..... he's a real ol skool cat, he believes in doing everything yourself
> *


and thats how everything should be done


----------



## 919ryder

x2 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well my car shorted out on me earlier tonight :angry: this is the 3rd fucking time it did it to me and i knew what it was my battery shooting off sparks :angry: damn it and i left at my home boys house and well i really don't like where he lives  hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT motherfuckers where you at :biggrin: 

oh and the car has no power to it so we asked my cousin and he said its something on the distributor that gives the car power :0 


oh some new pics for '09 and a little up date  


































and the little updates
sanding some stained areas on the hood and trunk and some rust protection  

the reason why these parts are primered is because i sanded to hard and took parts down to bare metal

















and right where these are one part is sanded down to bare metal and the other spot is where rust rotted through


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 25 2009, 03:00 PM~12810125
> *TTT motherfuckers where you at :biggrin:
> 
> oh and the car has no power to it so we asked my cousin and he said its something on the distributor that gives the car power :0
> oh some new pics for '09 and a little up date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the little updates
> sanding some stained areas on the hood and trunk and some rust protection
> 
> the reason why these parts are primered is because i sanded to hard and took parts down to bare metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and right where these are one part is sanded down to bare metal and the other spot is where rust rotted through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe your module went out...thats a easy fix, u can find a coil out of a good distributor at the yard... all u do is pull the distributor cap off and in the middle it should have a plastic thing that spins and right below that it has a plug in that is kinda shaped like a C thats your module if that dont fix it then its gonna be your coil


----------



## TwistedDreamz87




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 25 2009, 08:17 PM~12812765
> *maybe your module went out...thats a easy fix, u can find a coil out of a good distributor at the yard... all u do is pull the distributor cap off and in the middle it should have a plastic thing that spins and right below that it has a plug in that is kinda shaped like a C thats your module if that dont fix it then its gonna be your coil
> *


thanks but my dads taking it to the garage :uh: i hate it when he does that he treats me like a child when it comes to working on cars every time i tell him let me do or lets both do it he says no and that its to difficult :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 25 2009, 11:34 PM~12815144
> *thanks but my dads taking it to the garage :uh: i hate it when he does that he treats me like a child when it comes to working on cars every time i tell him let me do or lets both do it he says no and that its to difficult :uh:
> *


that sucks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 25 2009, 11:44 PM~12815254
> *that sucks
> *


:yessad: he even told me to never touch the wires under my dash :0


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 26 2009, 12:21 AM~12815585
> *:yessad: he even told me to never touch the wires under my dash :0
> *


you never really should touch the ones under the dash...i dont only time i did was when i put my stereo in but that was cause i had to clean up a mess of wires that someone else did...if u start fucking around with them then u'll really have problems look at the regal, someone fucked with that thing now i dont know whats going to what and the car wont run


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2009, 03:06 PM~12819890
> *you never really should touch the ones under the dash...i dont only time i did was when i put my stereo in but that was cause i had to clean up a mess of wires that someone else did...if u start fucking around with them then u'll really have problems look at the regal, someone fucked with that thing now i dont know whats going to what and the car wont run
> *


thats what he ment :uh:

oh and got the module for the distributor  


























if tommorrow its nice and not snowing i'll install it  and also when i told my dad i wanted to do it he put me down again by saying i'll fuck it up and short it out and some other bullshit :uh: but fuck him i love my jefe sometimes he just needs to suck a dick :biggrin: and let me do shit myself instead of spending alot of money on something small :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

just make sure you dont get grease on it cause then it will short out...but other then that its really easy to swap...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2009, 08:13 PM~12822957
> *just make sure you dont get grease on it cause then it will short out...but other then that its really easy to swap...
> *


well i need to put grease on the metal part to keep from over heating and going out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 26 2009, 08:15 PM~12822975
> *well i need to put grease on the metal part to keep from over heating and going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that what they said? ur not supposed to get grease on the prongs but if the box says too then i guess u have too lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2009, 09:31 PM~12824080
> *is that what they said? ur not supposed to get grease on the prongs but if the box says too then i guess u have too lol
> *


no not the prongs theirs a piece on metal on one side and needs grease on it 

see this is the side with the metal










and the other side


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

good luck beto 

got down on the exhaust leak today, ran out of time that back bolt on the manifold was a fucking bitch!!!!!!!!! had to take a bunch of stuff off to get to it but the last thing ive gotta do is take that exhaust manifold off the flange kinda rusted tho so that makes it harder lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12824426
> *good luck beto
> 
> got down on the exhaust leak today, ran out of time that back bolt on the manifold was a fucking bitch!!!!!!!!! had to take a bunch of stuff off to get to it but the last thing ive gotta do is take that exhaust manifold off the flange kinda rusted tho so that makes it harder lol.
> *


THNX MIKEY GOOD LUCK WITH THE EXHAUST

FOUND A QUOTE THAT I THINK IS BAD ASS :biggrin: 

THE PUSSY MAGNET CAN'T LATCH ON IF YOU FLYING BY TO FAST, YOU GOTTA DRIVE SLOW, MAYBE EVEN SWANG A LITTLE BIT


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 26 2009, 10:09 PM~12824666
> *
> *


what up, any progress on the 63?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12824761
> *what up, any progress on the 63?
> *


Been busy on customer cars makin some money, hopefully this weekend have some time to jump back on trey :biggrin: 

You get any progress?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12824795
> *Been busy on customer cars makin some money, hopefully this weekend have some time to jump back on trey :biggrin:
> 
> You get any progress?
> *


nope its sitting outside getting snowed on all dirty   need to wash it but its running like shit


----------



## 919ryder

no progress here....just waiting to buy a shit load of parts for the engine :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok little better outside went to put the new module on and come to find out they gave me the wrong module 

heres the one we bought :cheesy: 










and the one we pulled off :0 










so now we got to wait for my mom to get home to go and get another one :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

damn.....


----------



## six trey impala

i was gonna say i dont remember those other round plastic things on mine when i swapped them.lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 26 2009, 08:11 PM~12822926
> *if tommorrow its nice and not snowing i'll install it  and also when i told my dad i wanted to do it he put me down again by saying i'll fuck it up and short it out and some other bullshit :uh: but fuck him i love my jefe sometimes he just needs to suck a dick :biggrin:  and let me do shit myself instead of spending alot of money on something small :uh:
> *


its good to learn how to do your own work homie, you save alot of $$$$ :biggrin: so when you bringing your Monte over here to juice it up? you already know we'll hook you up


----------



## 919ryder

man it's raining hard as hell over here....the damn wind almost blew me over when i stepped outside! :biggrin: i think tomarrow im gonna get my top end gasket set and my oil pan gaskets and install 'em since i'm about 1/2 way done w/ mission impossible :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 28 2009, 07:13 AM~12834962-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was gonna say i dont remember those other round plastic things on mine when i swapped them.lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah when we took the cap off i saw it and it looked smaller than the one we had
> got the car running need to clean and retighten the starter wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:46 AM~12835422
> *its good to learn how to do your own work homie, you save alot of $$$$  :biggrin:  so when you bringing your Monte over here to juice it up? you already know we'll hook you up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since getting a car jiced takes money i'm gonna have to do it then :uh: unless stevie will do it for free :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Jan 28 2009, 02:30 PM~12838824
> *man it's raining hard as hell over here....the damn wind almost blew me over when i stepped outside! :biggrin: i think tomarrow im gonna get my top end gasket set and my oil pan gaskets and install 'em since i'm about 1/2 way done w/ mission impossible :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *


lol good luck dustin


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i hate when that shit happens man, if it aint one thing its always another lol. i aint been back to work on the caddy im tryin to go 2morrow(thurs) but i gotta work friday right after school then sat again


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

finally took my car too get washed its been sitting outside for like a month already...its really clean now...all the chrome is polished up and white walls white


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 caars going saturday to the shop to work on the starter wires and then gonna have to wait to get a new hose for my radiator at the end towards the engine looks like a balloon :0 oh my primo getting a 76 grand prix all original for 600 runs and drives cherry he never got the 77 cause the dude sold to someone else for cheap


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 PM~12843882
> *:0 caars going saturday to the shop to work on the starter wires and then gonna have to wait to get a new hose for my radiator at the end towards the engine looks like a balloon :0 oh my primo getting a 76 grand prix all original for 600 runs and drives cherry he never got the 77 cause the dude sold to someone else for cheap
> *


whats wrong with your starter wires?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2009, 09:42 PM~12843923
> *whats wrong with your starter wires?
> *


their loose one reason my car usually acts funny and then their dirty as fuck


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 PM~12843985
> *their loose one reason my car usually acts funny and then their dirty as fuck
> *


why dont you just tighten the nuts??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 PM~12844153
> *why dont you just tighten the nuts??
> *


cause i'm tired of arguing with my dad about working on the cars here and plus we get to use the new car lift outside the shop any time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 PM~12845108
> *cause i'm tired of arguing with my dad about working on the cars here and plus we get to use the new car lift outside the shop any time
> *


oh, hmm that shit is easy and quick you can do that shit when ur dads turned the other way


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2009, 11:25 PM~12845245
> *oh, hmm that shit is easy and quick you can do that shit when ur dads turned the other way
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 PM~12843985
> *their loose one reason my car usually acts funny and then their dirty as fuck
> *


what do you mean act funny? the starters only function is that, to start the car, if it acts funny while the car is running then it is something else.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jan 30 2009, 09:30 AM~12857811
> *what do you mean act funny? the starters only function is that, to start the car, if it acts funny while the car is running then it is something else.
> *


when i go to start it once in awhile it wont start


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2009, 12:25 AM~12845245
> *oh, hmm that shit is easy and quick you can do that shit when ur dads turned the other way
> *


Sup Vidal, Finally got time away to work on the cars. Painting the windshield inside moldings on the vert. Then doing the dash...

And on hard top getting the quarter panels prepped up and ready for paint.

Any progress out that way?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 10:35 AM~12858231
> *Sup Vidal, Finally got time away to work on the cars. Painting the windshield inside moldings on the vert. Then doing the dash...
> 
> And on hard top getting the quarter panels prepped up and ready for paint.
> 
> Any progress out that way?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 10:35 AM~12858231
> *Sup Vidal, Finally got time away to work on the cars. Painting the windshield inside moldings on the vert. Then doing the dash...
> 
> And on hard top getting the quarter panels prepped up and ready for paint.
> 
> Any progress out that way?
> *


Sup Erne!!you do the rest of the jams on the vert yet that shits gonna look hard as fuck when its done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

havent done anything new to the 63 just washed it the other day and cruised it yesterday, felt cool driving it all cleaned up jamming out to some oldies it gets alot of attention and thumbs up  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i need to drop the ass end on it a bit, i hate the way it sits higher in the back then the front, its got airshocks but they're not holding air, ima cut the rear springs a tiny bit so its sitting a little lower in the back then the front


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 30 2009, 10:32 AM~12858216
> *when i go to start it once in awhile it wont start
> *


then its ur starter going out, sometimes all of the sudden they'll go out but other times they make like a winding noise when u start that tells you they're going out too...get one from the junk yard.


----------



## six trey impala

just make sure you get the right starter cause there is ones that have the holes for the bolts that are stagard and they're one that are straight just depends on your motor.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2009, 08:59 PM~12862091
> *i need to drop the ass end on it a bit, i hate the way it sits higher in the back then the front, its got airshocks but they're not holding air, ima cut the rear springs a tiny bit so its sitting a little lower in the back then the front
> *


u need to drop yours and i need to raise mine up lol


----------



## 919ryder

oh yeah, don't mine the dirtyness, it was pouring down the night before :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 PM~12862881
> *u need to drop yours and i need to raise mine up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup homie!!! is the lever ride disconnected?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 PM~12862881
> *u need to drop yours and i need to raise mine up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think lincoln look badass when they slam in the back, wish mine did, but all the mods i did on it it only sits stock height, but i get a high ass lock up and driveable too :biggrin:


----------



## little chris




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 09:49 AM~12866315
> *i think lincoln look badass when they slam in the back, wish mine did, but all the mods i did on it it only sits stock height, but i get a high ass lock up  and driveable too  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 30 2009, 10:55 PM~12863171-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie!!! is the lever ride disconnected?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is, plus the airbags have been taken off and replaced with springs. it kinda sux though b/c i don't have juice so i have never gotten to see what the underside of the car looks like :biggrin: but imma lift it up a lil bit once i get her rollin'
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 11:49 AM~12866315
> *i think lincoln look badass when they slam in the back, wish mine did, but all the mods i did on it it only sits stock height, but i get a high ass lock up  and driveable too  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, they do look badass, if u don't mind me askin what all mods did u have to do and why?.....just curious :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

ttt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 1 2009, 06:57 PM~12876656
> *yes it is, plus the airbags have been taken off and replaced with springs. it kinda sux though b/c i don't have juice so i have never gotten to see what the underside of the car looks like :biggrin: but imma lift it up a lil bit once i get her rollin'
> yeah, they do look badass, if u don't mind me askin what all mods did u have to do and why?.....just curious :biggrin:
> *


yea ur shit is waaaay tooo low for me, if it had pumps that would be different :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cylinders and coils is what makes the lock up  :biggrin: 
bigger cylinders and bigger coils give a bigger lock up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 08:00 PM~12886991
> *yea ur shit is waaaay tooo low for me, if it had pumps that would be different :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> cylinders and coils is what makes the lock up   :biggrin:
> bigger cylinders and bigger coils give a bigger lock up
> *


theirs never a such thing as being to low :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 PM~12887931
> *theirs never a such thing as being to low :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when having stock suspension, u need to get some wheels for it, those tractor tires look huge!!! why dont u try to find used 13s? you can probably find a decent set for like 150-200


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lolololol

finally got to the shop today got the manifold off and i started scraping the old shit off and took a wiz wheel to the manifold. ordered the gaskets but advance brought the wrong fuckin thing lol. they brought me this metal ring thing that was blue and shit. i know that goes like on the flange somewhere but i needed the gasket for where the manifold meets the flange so i gotta wait for it to be returned


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2009, 09:10 PM~12888165
> *lolololol
> 
> finally got to the shop today got the manifold off and i started scraping the old shit off and took a wiz wheel to the manifold. ordered the gaskets but advance brought the wrong fuckin thing lol. they brought me this metal ring thing that was blue and shit. i know that goes like on the flange somewhere but i needed the gasket for where the manifold meets the flange so i gotta wait for it to be returned
> *


yea that goes down to ur collector where your exhaust pipe meets the manifold still would have been good to get it, they call em doughnuts how much were ur manifold gaskets?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:08 PM~12888140
> *when having stock suspension, u need to get some wheels for it, those tractor tires look huge!!! why dont u try to find used 13s? you can probably find a decent set for like 150-200
> *


i can but no money to buy them


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12888278
> *i can but no money to buy them
> *


damn foo get off layitlow and go find a job!! :biggrin: theres hella shit out there too make money, mow lawns or detail cars or something
shit i dont got a steady job but whenever i need money i go and detail cars or just find little shit too do to get money
invest in the shit, like old parts, i invested 50 bucks in some 63 bucket seats and sold them for 300


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

The Cream Puff should be going under the knife soon gonna get it rolling for this summer  gonna pull tha bunk ass V6 out and drop a V8 in it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 2 2009, 09:19 PM~12888360-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn foo get off layitlow and go find a job!!  :biggrin:  theres hella shit out there too make money, mow lawns or detail cars or something
> shit i dont got a steady job but whenever i need money i go and detail cars or just find little shit too do to get money
> invest in the shit, like old parts, i invested 50 bucks in some 63 bucket seats and sold them for 300
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not here in podunk clovis new mexico all the jobs here reqiure college degrees or some shit and all the car dealships want someone who owns a detail shop to work for them i get tired of it i want to go out of town to find a job but i can't cause my cars tranny is the biggest piece of shit and not to mention a gas guzzler i'm almost to the point that i'm gonna say fuck it and stop working on my car just work on it when somethings wrong under the hood or i'm gonna do something stupid and rip someone off :uh: and the whole go to college thing wont work either because well you need money to go :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:21 PM~12888396
> *something to drool over  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 09:34 PM~12888651
> *not here in podunk clovis new mexico all the jobs here reqiure college degrees or some shit and all the car dealships want someone who owns a detail shop to work for them i get tired of it i want to go out of town to find a job but i can't cause my cars tranny is the biggest piece of shit and not to mention a gas guzzler i'm almost to the point that i'm gonna say fuck it and stop working on my car just work on it when somethings wrong under the hood or i'm gonna do something stupid and rip someone off :uh: and the whole go to college thing wont work either because well you need money to go :uh:
> clean :cheesy:
> *


u dont need to do it for a dealership, i dont i just do it out of my house, u do 1 car and then someone will ask them who cleaned ur car and they tell them you did so u get another customer and the shit jus snowballs...
i do cars for 35 bucks witch is hella fucken cheap compared to what other people do, shit last week i did 2 cars in 1 week , its nice having money, detailing cars aint shit either if you like cleaning cars which i like doing...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12888591
> *The Cream Puff should be going under the knife soon gonna get it rolling for this summer  gonna pull tha bunk ass V6 out and drop a V8 in it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a lil update on it, i got a grant steering wheel for it
looks exactly like this one


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:39 PM~12888732
> *u dont need to do it for a dealership, i dont i just do it out of my house, u do 1 car and then someone will ask them who cleaned ur car and they tell them you did so u get another customer and the shit jus snowballs...
> i do cars for 35 bucks witch is hella fucken cheap compared to what other people do, shit last week i did 2 cars in 1 week , its nice having money, detailing cars aint shit either if you like cleaning cars which i like doing...
> *


well remember in july i was doing it see they thought we where a shop so they made it out to whatever shop name my dad gave them but that sounds like a good idea i may do it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12888591
> *The Cream Puff should be going under the knife soon gonna get it rolling for this summer  gonna pull tha bunk ass V6 out and drop a V8 in it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a lil update on it, i got a grant steering wheel for it
> looks exactly like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good vidal


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12888197
> *yea that goes down to ur collector where your exhaust pipe meets the manifold still would have been good to get it, they call em doughnuts how much were ur manifold gaskets?
> *


not too much just like over 6 i think. but i gotta wait for the new gasket and bill but the total was like 10.33


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12888997
> *looks good vidal
> *


thanks homie cant wait till i get the V8 for it, i have a motor in mind already too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12889083
> *not too much just like over 6 i think. but i gotta wait for the new gasket and bill but the total was like 10.33
> *


damn thats cheap compared to what mine cost, i think mine were like 60 bucks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 10:38 PM~12889670
> *thanks homie cant wait till i get the V8 for it, i have a motor in mind already too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 350, 427, 502, 572 what? lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 11:43 PM~12890215
> *:0 350, 427, 502, 572 what? lol
> *


im looking at this 283 my homie has, its kinda built has a bigger cam in it and shit.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 10:31 PM~12888591
> *The Cream Puff should be going under the knife soon gonna get it rolling for this summer  gonna pull tha bunk ass V6 out and drop a V8 in it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how much you want for it when you put the v8 in there? :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2009, 12:39 AM~12889685
> *damn thats cheap compared to what mine cost, i think mine were like 60 bucks
> *


hell yeah my shit was atleast $50!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 3 2009, 12:43 AM~12890215
> *:0 350, 427, 502, 572 what? lol
> *


There you go Beto, you can get it and part it out and make some money.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456800


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2009, 01:07 AM~12890695
> *so how much you want for it when you put the v8 in there? :biggrin:
> *


haha we'll see i might throw i setup in it, im selling still selling the civic so i might just throw all that money in it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2009, 04:25 PM~12895790
> *There you go Beto, you can get it and part it out and make some money.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456800
> *


fuck ya my bro made like 2gz off his old cutty that he parted out, it had the euro clip too...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12896304
> *haha we'll see i might throw i setup in it, im selling still selling the civic so i might just throw all that money in it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2009, 11:39 PM~12889685
> *damn thats cheap compared to what mine cost, i think mine were like 60 bucks
> *


what were they made out of?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2009, 04:25 PM~12895790
> *There you go Beto, you can get it and part it out and make some money.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456800
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 3 2009, 05:37 PM~12896482
> *what were they made out of?
> *


mine are made out of copper, i found the box they were in, they're 40 bucks a side, so i payed 80 some bucks for both they're badass though i've never replaced them since and they've been on 3 different motors already usually u have to swap them after you pull the exhaust manifold off or header :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2009, 05:22 PM~12896322
> *:biggrin:
> *


But money also talks and i like talking to money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2009, 07:25 PM~12897583
> *But money also talks and i like talking to money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah money talks and i love money :biggrin: so according to the 7 sins i'm a glutony and i'm greedy :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2009, 06:22 PM~12896318
> *fuck ya my bro made like 2gz off his old cutty that he parted out, it had the euro clip too...
> *


Yea man i'm lookin' to get some land in the outskirts of the city so I can have plenty of room and none would fk with me for havin parts cars there, :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2009, 07:50 AM~12902294
> *Yea man i'm lookin' to get some land in the outskirts of the city so I can have plenty of room and none would fk with me for havin parts cars there, :biggrin:
> *


  
time to stock up on 4door impalas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 4 2009, 07:50 AM~12902294-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man i'm lookin' to get some land in the outskirts of the city so I can have plenty of room and none would fk with me for havin parts cars there, :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what were trying to find
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 4 2009, 08:09 AM~12902405
> *
> time to stock up on 4door impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit imagine restore half sell them on ebay the rest use to restore 2 doors

oh heres some new things i did to my car

new cd player










and i know some of you use air fresheners ( i use black ice once i awhile) but this is what i'm useing right now










its mango & papaya and man does it smeel good


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2009, 09:09 AM~12902405
> *
> time to stock up on 4door impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


impalas, regals, cutlass, 80s lacs.etc... plus they wont fk with me when I aom painting :cheesy: 

Thats where the money is at in next few years in the g bodys.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2009, 11:12 AM~12903903
> *impalas, regals, cutlass, 80s lacs.etc... plus they wont fk with me when I aom painting :cheesy:
> 
> Thats where the money is at in next few years in the g bodys.
> *


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

i wouldnt put money into a 4door they dont bring any money look on here, people try to get decent looking 4doors for like 2gz id rather part it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2009, 01:39 PM~12905239
> *i wouldnt put money into a 4door they dont bring any money look on here, people try to get decent looking 4doors for like 2gz id rather part it
> *


not here, people here dont respect 4 doors :nono: on ebay where you can put your own price or put a for sale on it and park out on the corner,to me if the 4 doors cherry sell them but if they seen better days then part that bitch out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 4 2009, 02:24 PM~12905699
> *not here, people here dont respect 4 doors :nono: on ebay where you can put your own price or put a for sale on it and park out on the corner,to me if the 4 doors cherry sell them but if they seen better days then part that bitch out
> *


i wouldnt pay no more then 3gz for a 4door for that much i'd rather buy a clean ass g-body or a project 2 door impala


----------



## Wicked




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 4 2009, 10:01 PM~12910793
> *
> *


where the fuck have you been :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Around mang, tryin' got shit done since I did next to nothing last year. It's hard though, fucking economy sucks right now.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 4 2009, 11:09 AM~12903881
> *thats what were trying to find
> :0 shit imagine restore half sell them on ebay the rest use to restore 2 doors
> 
> oh heres some new things i did to my car
> 
> new cd player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i know some of you use air fresheners ( i use black ice once i awhile) but this is what i'm useing right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its mango & papaya and man does it smeel good
> *


have you smelled the new one? its called wet dog, its ok. :cheesy: naw just playing wit you so you coming down here for easter or wat? its gonna get crunk :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Feb 5 2009, 12:29 AM~12912185-->
> 
> 
> 
> Around mang, tryin' got shit done since I did next to nothing last year. It's hard though, fucking economy sucks right now.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95lincoln_@Feb 5 2009, 09:20 AM~12913595
> *have you smelled the new one? its called wet dog, its ok.  :cheesy:  naw just playing wit you so you coming down here for easter or wat? its gonna get crunk  :biggrin:
> *


lol idk trying to get my detail business going to get some cash together to roll out their


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 5 2009, 11:38 AM~12914330
> *i know that
> lol idk trying to get my detail business going to get some cash together to roll out their
> *


Detail or car wash? there is a big difrence.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 11:27 AM~12914785
> *Detail or car wash? there is a big difrence.
> *


oh well then i didn't know that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

sup everybody.......


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 5 2009, 01:35 PM~12915811
> *oh well then i didn't know that :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what all do you do for a detail?

i know some people just wash them and vacume them

me i clean the motor buff and wax the body vacume and shampoo the interior and cleann all the windows and do wheels and tires


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 5 2009, 06:09 PM~12918515
> *what all do you do for a detail?
> 
> i know some people just wash them and vacume them
> 
> me i clean the motor buff and wax the body vacume and shampoo the interior and cleann all the windows and do wheels and tires
> *


well we do it to what ever the owner wants

wash
vaccuum
wax (don't have a buffer)
shampoo
windows
rarely do rims and tires


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 6 2009, 12:20 AM~12922874
> *well we do it to what ever the owner wants
> 
> wash
> vaccuum
> wax (don't have a buffer)
> shampoo
> windows
> rarely do rims and tires
> *


whats the tag for all of the above?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 6 2009, 08:24 AM~12924076
> *whats the tag for all of the above?
> *


thats the thing though i haven't came up with the right price and another thing is that the grease monkey here has a car wash and they only charge 7.00 :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 6 2009, 11:50 AM~12925255
> *thats the thing though i haven't came up with the right price and another thing is that the grease monkey here has a car wash and they only charge 7.00 :0
> *


Well you got a obsticle in front of you but start out by hittin' up the higher end or newer vehicles, neighbors, friends and relatives and sell yourself on the quality... If you offer good quality the customer will always be satisfied. 

So much more invovled in detailing a car so get educated if this is the route you are taking to get income.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 09:25 AM~12933788
> *Well you got a obsticle in front of you but start out by hittin' up the higher end or newer vehicles, neighbors, friends and relatives and sell yourself on the quality... If you offer good quality the customer will always be satisfied.
> 
> So much more invovled in detailing a car so get educated if this is the route you are taking to get income.
> *


whats new homie?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 11:25 AM~12933788
> *Well you got a obsticle in front of you but start out by hittin' up the higher end or newer vehicles, neighbors, friends and relatives and sell yourself on the quality... If you offer good quality the customer will always be satisfied.
> 
> So much more invovled in detailing a car so get educated if this is the route you are taking to get income.
> *


x2 i did that for awhile back when i was like 9 or 10 until the crackheads started doin it for 6 bucks a pop.....then i started building bikes for the neighborhood kids, that lasted for about 2 summers but it was good money for me at the time :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 10:25 AM~12933788
> *Well you got a obsticle in front of you but start out by hittin' up the higher end or newer vehicles, neighbors, friends and relatives and sell yourself on the quality... If you offer good quality the customer will always be satisfied.
> 
> So much more invovled in detailing a car so get educated if this is the route you are taking to get income.
> *


we got alot of obstacles infront of us

i been thinkin alot lately, most of us have a plan for after high schol right??? but with the way the economy is things aint lookin to bright.... like how the fuck am i suposed to survive and spend 10+ grand on these cars?? i know most of us have the thought of finishing or near completing our rides b4 we get out of high school. but shit they way things are going for me my car wont get finished until i can depend on myself. and what about school after college? my mom said i could stay here untill i finish college, but my stepdad is a douche and i dont wanna be here longer than i gotta... i know texas bowties and caddy kid are out doing their thing how did u guys do it???


----------



## ElMonte74'

well i'm thinking of going back to school and go to job corps in burque


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 7 2009, 02:16 PM~12935143
> *well i'm thinking of going back to school and go to job corps in burque
> *


Just got do something period. I tell you this cus we are cool and need hear it but you been sayin since last year gon do this and that but have yet to get up and do anything.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 01:41 PM~12935261
> *Just got do something period. I tell you this cus we are cool and need hear it but you been sayin since last year gon do this and that but have yet to get up and do anything.
> *


dude i'm cool with you but when i say that shit i try to but other shit comes up thats more important than doing the shit i said when i wanted to pop the dent out my front fender i didn't do it cause my mom was using my car cause her cars motor seized up, then after that was done my dads truck went out 2x and is still out and still using it, i finally did something when i stopped the rust problem on the roof, or the weather is bad, so excuse me if something important in my family comes up or the weather is bad and i can't do the things i say i'm going to do. oh and just because someone says their thinking of going to some place means 2 things

1.that they are 

or

2.that they might not

and when i say i'm thinking i may or may not depending on how the weather is


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 7 2009, 05:04 PM~12936186
> *dude i'm cool with you but when i say that shit i try to but other shit comes up thats more important than doing the shit i said when i wanted to pop the dent out my front fender i didn't do it cause my mom was using my car cause her cars motor seized up, then after that was done my dads truck went out 2x and is still out and still using it, i finally did something when i stopped the rust problem on the roof, or the weather is bad, so excuse me if something important in my family comes up or the weather is bad and i can't do the things i say i'm going to do.  oh and just because someone says their thinking of going to some place means 2 things
> 
> 1.that they are
> 
> or
> 
> 2.that they might not
> 
> and when i say i'm thinking i may or may not depending on how the weather is
> *



First off the dent was never a discussion, im talking about since so long you been talkin bout gettin job, or do details, or even to do art work, I had a brand new set of prisma colors i was going send you just to lend a hand out and help someone just as people have helped me out in the past but you never even talked about it again so I gave them to this other younsta tryn do up some arte, maybe help him with a airbrush next.. I wanted to hear what you had to say on the detail cus i was goin hook you up on website where i order all my stuff because i do what you think of doing im no rookie to this and have dealt with many mistakes.


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2009, 10:41 AM~12933907
> *whats new homie?
> *


Whats up homie! Just been busy bustin' ass doing few details and few small repair painting. Saving up that money for some plans I have. 


Brought the vert home from the storage today... Felt good drivin her home with the top down. :biggrin: I'm just glad I didnt run into a cop cus I have no plates, inspection, insurance, no tail lights, etc...on it, I would of been fked!!!! :0 Ran good for most part but I could feel the old gas fkn with the cur and makin it run a lil funny :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 05:29 PM~12936581
> *First off the dent was never a discussion, im talking about since so long you been talkin bout gettin job, or do details, or even to do art work, I had a brand new set of prisma colors i was going send you just to lend a hand out and help someone just as people have helped me out in the past but you never even talked about it again so I gave them to this other younsta tryn do up some arte, maybe help him with a airbrush next.. I wanted to hear what you had to say on the detail cus i was goin hook you up on website where i order all my stuff because i do what you think of doing im no rookie to this and have dealt with many mistakes.
> *


oh thats what you ment sorry man i'm not that good at understanding sentences like that  i'm a little slow (and thats not a pot reference) cause i thought you where talking about my car, look i know that this an excuse but its hard to find a job around here now a days cause no ones hiring, I still do my art  just stumped on the one with the rose, I still want to do detailing and get a better knowledge of it cause my dad knows his stuff about it and i want to know more ways


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 7 2009, 08:42 PM~12937415
> *oh thats what you ment sorry man i'm not that good at understanding sentences like that  i'm a little slow (and thats not a pot reference) cause i thought you where talking about my car, look i know that this an excuse but its hard to find a job around here now a days cause no ones hiring, I still do my art  just stumped on the one with the rose, I still want to do detailing and get a better knowledge of it cause my dad knows his stuff about it and i want to know more  ways
> *


I feel ya, no disrespect needed, just a blunt look at reality. Just got get up and do something. Its cool to dream but at one point you have to wake up and make it a reality.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2009, 06:04 PM~12936802
> *Whats up homie! Just been busy bustin' ass doing few details and few small repair painting. Saving up that money for some plans I have.
> Brought the vert home from the storage today... Felt good drivin her home with the top down. :biggrin:  I'm just glad I didnt run into a cop cus I have no plates, inspection, insurance, no tail lights, etc...on it, I would of been fked!!!! :0 Ran good for most part but I could feel the old gas fkn with the cur and makin it run a lil funny :angry:
> *


drop the tank and clean it out, today we all went cruising was cool we had like 6 cars out, but like always something fucked up on my car, my power wire to my alternator some how got messed up and my alternator fucked up, which is no biggie cause im getting another one tomorrow but still bugs me, i think thats why my car was running funny today...we also bbq, had a real fun time was cool cruising with a bunch of low lows  also i might get a job detailing!!! my homie is opening up a dealership and he wants me to detail there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2009, 01:10 AM~12939569
> *drop the tank and clean it out, today we all went cruising was cool we had like 6 cars out, but like always something fucked up on my car, my power wire to my alternator some how got messed up and my alternator fucked up, which is no biggie cause im getting another one tomorrow but still bugs me, i think thats why my car was running funny today...we also bbq, had a real fun time was cool cruising with a bunch of low lows   also i might get a job detailing!!! my homie is opening up a dealership and he wants me to detail there :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Do you still have that one link I sent you? if not let me know and ill send it to you again, its like a gold mine in there full of valuable information :biggrin: 

Hell man I miss cruisin with lolos and bbq as a group. Hopefully when I get the cars back together do a lil more cruising. 

Cranked on the hard top today also after like 2 months, started up like nothing...didnt even skip a beat :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 7 2009, 08:23 PM~12937729-->
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya, no disrespect needed, just a blunt look at reality. Just got get up and do something. Its cool to dream but at one point you have to wake up and make it a reality.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2009, 01:01 AM~12939819
> *:0 Do you still have that one link I sent you? if not let me know and ill send it to you again, its like a gold mine in there full of valuable information :biggrin:
> 
> Hell man I miss cruisin with lolos and bbq as a group. Hopefully when I get the cars back together do a lil more cruising.
> 
> Cranked on the hard top today also after like 2 months, started up like nothing...didnt even skip a beat :cheesy:
> *


damn 2 months and it started i usually have to place bet to see if my car would start after sitting that long.

ok so my radiator hose is about to go out i mean its swollen up at the end and i went to 4 different stores and they didn't even have them and the fucked up thing is that i even called one of them and they said they had it :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2009, 01:01 AM~12939819
> *:0 Do you still have that one link I sent you? if not let me know and ill send it to you again, its like a gold mine in there full of valuable information :biggrin:
> 
> Hell man I miss cruisin with lolos and bbq as a group. Hopefully when I get the cars back together do a lil more cruising.
> 
> Cranked on the hard top today also after like 2 months, started up like nothing...didnt even skip a beat :cheesy:
> *


naw man resend it too me, i tried to save it under my favorites but it says page cannot be found...that was badass!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2009, 02:38 AM~12940008
> *simon
> damn 2 months and it started i usually have to place bet to see if my car would start after sitting that long.
> 
> ok so my radiator hose is about to go out i mean its swollen up at the end and i went to 4 different stores and they didn't even have them and the fucked up thing is that i even called one of them and they said they had it :angry:
> *


Hell yea i put a battery in there and cranked as if it was never parked, i was like :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2009, 07:46 AM~12940509
> *Hell yea i put a battery in there and cranked as if it was never parked, i was like  :0
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

okay, so w/ all this talk of the future....i gotta question, what the hell are we gonna do when we're like 30 still replying to each other in a damn topic called "Thread For The Young Riders"??? :biggrin:

well, i got my work out for today, i built a dog lot for my 3 dogs, cleaned and detailed all the 5 vehicles in my driveway....and tomarrow if i don't stay after school imma work on buildin a roof for the dog lot


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 8 2009, 01:16 PM~12941908
> *okay, so w/ all this talk of the future....i gotta question, what the hell are we gonna do when we're like 30 still replying to each other in a damn topic called "Thread For The Young Riders"??? :biggrin:
> 
> well, i got my work out for today, i built a dog lot for my 3 dogs, cleaned and detailed all the 5 vehicles in my driveway....and tomarrow if i don't stay after school imma work on buildin a roof for the dog lot
> *


cool, u figure out that shit with the motor of the missing linc?


----------



## folkster34

WATS CRACKIN FELLAS
AGE: 19
SEABEE











LOW LOW


----------



## six trey impala

Clean ass caddy homie!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

q vo homie that caddies clean bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 8 2009, 01:16 PM~12941908
> *okay, so w/ all this talk of the future....i gotta question, what the hell are we gonna do when we're like 30 still replying to each other in a damn topic called "Thread For The Young Riders"??? :biggrin:
> 
> well, i got my work out for today, i built a dog lot for my 3 dogs, cleaned and detailed all the 5 vehicles in my driveway....and tomarrow if i don't stay after school imma work on buildin a roof for the dog lot
> *


:roflmao: well all that comes to mid is will be the creepy old men talking to the new youngsters :0


----------



## folkster34

thanks homies, still got more to do to it, maybe a face lift, slit bumper, chromin shyt out, muzic. wat yall workin with?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 02:39 PM~12942389
> *thanks homies, still got more to do to it, maybe a face lift, slit bumper, chromin shyt out, muzic. wat yall workin with?
> *


I got a 63 Impala SS and a 85 Regal Limited


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 02:39 PM~12942389
> *thanks homies, still got more to do to it, maybe a face lift, slit bumper, chromin shyt out, muzic. wat yall workin with?
> *


workin on a 74 Monte Carlo


----------



## folkster34

hell yea!!!! im shippin my ride back to kentucky in a couple days, im in port hueneme, ca right now at this naval base, i leave here in 2 weeks, its about a hour away from LA, i went to the BIG M newyrs picnic, that shyt was nice!


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Jan 23 2008, 12:39 AM~9761118
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=239751&st=240
> 
> That's not my topic but I have sum pictures of my delta on here, the only difference is I have 20% tint, and supaflys cutty is nice, I was looking at the build up pics
> *


i posted that about a yr and sum change ago, lol, found it on the 143 page i think


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 03:02 PM~12942521
> *i posted that about a yr and sum change ago, lol, found it on the 143 page i think
> *


yea i remember...shit that was a long ass time ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2009, 04:08 PM~12942577
> *yea i remember...shit that was a long ass time ago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it was, i like my progress, i miss that delta tho, so do you have any pics of the 63 homie?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 03:20 PM~12942664
> *hell yea it was, i like my progress, i miss that delta tho, so do you have any pics of the 63 homie?
> *


here it is


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2009, 04:33 PM~12942761
> *here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass homie! them side skirts really set it off, wats ur plans for it?


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

thanks homie. im gonna redo my motor this summer, i got a 350 in it but i have the factory 327 for it too but we did a mild rebuild on the 327 and the car was running fine then all of the sudden the motor died and it had a hard time running after that it had a really rough idle so i pulled the head off and in one of the pistons there was a hold about 1 1/2 big so now i gotta replace the piston on that so ima work on the motor get it running better first before i do anything else, but its gonna get juiced some time down the road, id do it sooner but i dont wanna juice it without any frame reinforcements so ima wait till i do a whole frame strap, but i got a 85 regal that i'll probably juice that and play around with it while i build the 63.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 8 2009, 02:16 PM~12941908
> *okay, so w/ all this talk of the future....i gotta question, what the hell are we gonna do when we're like 30 still replying to each other in a damn topic called "Thread For The Young Riders"??? :biggrin:
> 
> well, i got my work out for today, i built a dog lot for my 3 dogs, cleaned and detailed all the 5 vehicles in my driveway....and tomarrow if i don't stay after school imma work on buildin a roof for the dog lot
> *


by then we will be ogs replying in our build topics when we all are doing our shit the right way, frame off and all that shit


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 02:33 PM~12941987
> *WATS CRACKIN FELLAS
> AGE: 19
> SEABEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow dude nice fuckin caddy!!!!!!!! i love the 77-79 style, but i got a 1987 caddy 4 door have had it for about a year and a half. its a junkyard lac lol


----------



## six trey impala

damn this topics been up for a long time already, was started in 07 and its now 09...
years are going by fast, i've already had my car for 3 and a half years, don't even seem like it. lol


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 8 2009, 05:15 PM~12943081-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie. im gonna redo my motor this summer, i got a 350 in it but i have the factory 327 for it too but we did a mild rebuild on the 327 and the car was running fine then all of the sudden the motor died and it had a hard time running after that it had a really rough idle so i pulled the head off and in one of the pistons there was a hold about 1 1/2 big so now i gotta replace the piston on that so ima work on the motor get it running better first before i do anything else, but its gonna get juiced some time down the road, id do it sooner but i dont wanna juice it without any frame reinforcements so ima wait till i do a whole frame strap, but i got a 85 regal that i'll probably juice that and play around with it while i build the 63.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, YEA, GET THAT 327 SQUARED AWAY HOMIE! IMMA CONSTRUCTION MECHANIC IN THE NAVY SO BE REBUILD ENGINES, DESIEL ENGINES, THE WHOLE 9, BUT I SEE WAT UR TALKIN ABOUT WITH THAT PISTON, I REMEMBER WE HAD TO TAKE THEM OUT OF THIS FORD ENGINE A WHILE BACK AND PUT IT BACK IN, WASNT THAT HARD, I TOOK IT APART AND PUT THEM BACK 2GETHER IN LIKE 4 HOURS. BUT YA, I HAVE A PARTIAL WRAP ON THE LAC, IMMA GET IT FULLY DONE WHEN I GET MY 20 GRAND, I GOT A HOMIE THAT WILL DO IT FOR THE LOW, BUT DONT RUSH THE JUICE, U WANT IT DONE RIGHT SO ITA LAST! I KNO UR TEMPTED, SPECIALLY WHEN U SEE SOMEONE AT A LIGHT THAT GOT JUICE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2009, 07:28 PM~12944230
> *wow dude nice fuckin caddy!!!!!!!! i love the 77-79 style, but i got a 1987 caddy 4 door have had it for about a year and a half. its a junkyard lac lol
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I HAD A 1986 4 DOOR LAC, IT WAS OKAY, I ENDED UP SELLIN IT FOR A 90' LAC, BUT HELL YEA!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2009, 07:39 PM~12944358
> *damn this topics been up for a long time already, was started in 07 and its now 09...
> years are going by fast, i've already had my car for 3 and a half years, don't even seem like it. lol
> *


i wish things went better for me and my car but o well thats life. uve grown up allot dude, i remeber the first time i told you about this topic lol. time is flying by tho....im worried about not bein a kid no more. cant stay up all night and play video games and enjoy the free a/c and heat.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 07:55 PM~12945240
> *WOW, YEA, GET THAT 327 SQUARED AWAY HOMIE! IMMA CONSTRUCTION MECHANIC IN THE NAVY SO BE REBUILD ENGINES, DESIEL ENGINES, THE WHOLE 9, BUT I SEE WAT UR TALKIN ABOUT WITH THAT PISTON, I REMEMBER WE HAD TO TAKE THEM OUT OF THIS FORD ENGINE A WHILE BACK AND PUT IT BACK IN, WASNT THAT HARD, I TOOK IT APART AND PUT THEM BACK 2GETHER IN LIKE 4 HOURS. BUT YA, I HAVE A PARTIAL WRAP ON THE LAC, IMMA GET IT FULLY DONE WHEN I GET MY 20 GRAND, I GOT A HOMIE THAT WILL DO IT FOR THE LOW, BUT DONT RUSH THE JUICE, U WANT IT DONE RIGHT SO ITA LAST! I KNO UR TEMPTED, SPECIALLY WHEN U SEE SOMEONE AT A LIGHT THAT GOT JUICE
> THANKS HOMIE, I HAD A 1986 4 DOOR LAC, IT WAS OKAY, I ENDED UP SELLIN IT FOR A 90' LAC, BUT HELL YEA!!
> *


yea ima juice the regal probably i dont really care too much for the car, its a g-body plus nothing came out of my pocket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12945763
> *i wish things went better for me and my car but o well thats life. uve grown up allot dude, i remeber the first time i told you about this topic lol. time is flying by tho....im worried about not bein a kid no more. cant stay up all night and play video games and enjoy the free a/c and heat.
> *


lol yea it going by hella quick, schools almost gonna be over, just 1 more year and hopefully i'll be done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2009, 03:19 PM~12941924
> *cool, u figure out that shit with the motor of the missing linc?
> *


just about ready to go in :biggrin: i gotta order a few more parts and as soon as i can get 'em on, the motor will be going in :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2009, 02:31 AM~12948346
> *lol yea it going by hella quick, schools almost gonna be over, just 1 more year and hopefully i'll be done :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 after High School i think imma go to a technical school to get my autobody/paint degree. Thats my dream to own a body/paint shop and do custom paint jobs :biggrin: my dads friend wants me to do some airbrushing on his harley, but i don't have an airbrush nor have i ever used one :0 so i'm kinda stuck right now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2009, 02:41 PM~12942406
> *workin on a 74 Monte Carlo
> *


que onda guey :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 9 2009, 08:44 AM~12949521
> *que onda guey  :biggrin:
> *


nada wey chillin fumando mota algunos tratando de obtener mi prioridades


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 9 2009, 07:00 AM~12948913
> *:0 after High School i think imma go to a technical school to get my autobody/paint degree. Thats my dream to own a body/paint shop and do custom paint jobs :biggrin: my dads friend wants me to do some airbrushing on his harley, but i don't have an airbrush nor have i ever used one :0 so i'm kinda stuck right now :biggrin:
> *


i think im going the same route, dunno about my own shop tho....


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 9 2009, 07:00 AM~12948913
> *:0 after High School i think imma go to a technical school to get my autobody/paint degree. Thats my dream to own a body/paint shop and do custom paint jobs :biggrin: my dads friend wants me to do some airbrushing on his harley, but i don't have an airbrush nor have i ever used one :0 so i'm kinda stuck right now :biggrin:
> *


NICE PLAN, STICK WITH THAT ONE, I WANNA DO THE SAME THING TOO, MIGHT START OFF AS A DETAIL SHOP FIRST UNTIL WE GET GOOD CONNECTS FOR PRODUCTS AND WATNOT


----------



## 919ryder

thanks homie, by the way....ur lac is clean as hell


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 AM~12950353
> *nada wey chillin fumando mota algunos tratando de obtener mi prioridades
> *


orale


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 10 2009, 08:30 AM~12960840
> *orale
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 10 2009, 10:37 AM~12961767
> *:biggrin:
> *


i gotta start fucking wit my ride but im being lazy :biggrin: gonna do some interior work to the airbag on the steering wheel getting wrapped in diamond tuck :0


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 11 2009, 08:51 AM~12971776
> *i gotta start fucking wit my ride but im being lazy  :biggrin:  gonna do some interior work to the airbag on the steering wheel getting wrapped in diamond tuck  :0
> *


 :0 damn :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 01:33 PM~12941987
> *WATS CRACKIN FELLAS
> AGE: 19
> SEABEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN LAC


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Feb 10 2009, 06:37 AM~12960264-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie, by the way....ur lac is clean as hell
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2009, 03:25 PM~12974428
> *CLEAN LAC
> *



 THANKS HOMIES


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 11 2009, 07:11 PM~12977107
> * THANKS HOMIES
> *


whos blue glasshouse is that in one of the pics?


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2009, 08:21 PM~12977205
> *whos blue glasshouse is that in one of the pics?
> *


THATS MY HOMIE OG MARKIE FROM THE 818, THATS HIS 90' LAC TOO, PLUS HE GOT ANOTHER GLASS HOUSE IN THE WORKS AND ANOTHER 90' FLEETWOOD, THAT FOO BALLIN, LOL


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980082
> *THATS MY HOMIE OG MARKIE FROM THE 818, THATS HIS 90' LAC TOO, PLUS HE GOT ANOTHER GLASS HOUSE IN THE WORKS AND ANOTHER 90' FLEETWOOD, THAT FOO BALLIN, LOL
> *


shits clean!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## folkster34

ANYBODY GETTIN LAID 2NIGHT :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 14 2009, 04:38 PM~13003598
> * ANYBODY GETTIN LAID 2NIGHT  :roflmao:
> *


fuck no dawg, i aint even tryin to get with anyone right now. my last relationship ended a month ago and that lasted 8 months so im aight for awhile lol

got good new tho, i got the new shit for my door im fixin it tomorrow


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2009, 11:37 PM~13006207
> *fuck no dawg, i aint even tryin to get with anyone right now. my last relationship ended a month ago and that lasted 8 months so im aight for awhile lol
> 
> got good new tho, i got the new shit for my door im fixin it tomorrow
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!!

I JUST CAME FROM THE HOTEL HERE ON BASE, WOW! I FILL LIKE IM NO LONGER A SEAMEN, I RAN OUT HOMIE!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 15 2009, 03:40 AM~13007379
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!!
> 
> I JUST CAME FROM THE HOTEL HERE ON BASE, WOW! I FILL LIKE IM NO LONGER A SEAMEN, I RAN OUT HOMIE!!!
> *


ahahahhahhahahhha :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Feb 14 2009, 03:38 PM~13003598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY GETTIN LAID 2NIGHT  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope i'm fine by myself cause theirs only one hyna and thats my ranfla
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2009, 10:37 PM~13006207
> *fuck no dawg, i aint even tryin to get with anyone right now. my last relationship ended a month ago and that lasted 8 months so im aight for awhile lol
> 
> got good new tho, i got the new shit for my door im fixin it tomorrow
> *


 :0 sounds good mikey

oh i sold my half sheild for 10 bucks and got some surprises to come


----------



## folkster34

I CAN DIGG IT HOMIES, SHE JUST CALLED ME FOR SUM MORE, SHE STARTIN TO SCARE MY ASS, LOL......................... BRB, LOL


----------



## six trey impala

lol...well got the motor for the regal just have to go pick it up, its a 283 with a mild cam in it, its kinda lumpy you can hear it when it idles, should be alright in the regal better then the gay ass V6 ima buy the V8 motor mounts for it and hopfully the tranny in the regal is a multi pattern tranny or else ima have to go get another one which aint too big of a deal then once i get it running ima take it to go get the duals exhaust put on... once i get it running ima get the pumps for it, im probably gonna reinforce the cross member while the motors out then ima do the rear arches


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Feb 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13011048-->
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN DIGG IT HOMIES, SHE JUST CALLED ME FOR SUM MORE, SHE STARTIN TO SCARE MY ASS, LOL......................... BRB, LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 15 2009, 05:31 PM~13011150
> *lol...well got the motor for the regal just have to go pick it up, its a 283 with a mild cam in it, its kinda lumpy you can hear it when it idles, should be alright in the regal better then the gay ass V6 ima buy the V8 motor mounts for it and hopfully the tranny in the regal is a multi pattern tranny or else ima have to go get another one which aint too big of a deal then once i get it running ima take it to go get the duals exhaust put on... once i get it running ima get the pumps for it, im probably gonna reinforce the cross member while the motors out then ima do the rear arches
> *


sounds good polo made 10 bucks the other day cause i sold my half sheilds to someone and spent some money on a secret for the monte will take pics when i'm done and wanna show yall :0


----------



## 919ryder

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

might be a lil change in plans i just found another car i wanna get...im just waiting on someone to buy my civic yesterday someone test drove it and liked it, the car im looking at has it brains blown  if you guys know what that means lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 16 2009, 05:52 PM~13019801
> *might be a lil change in plans i just found another car i wanna get...im just waiting on someone to buy my civic yesterday someone test drove it and liked it, the car im looking at has it brains blown  if you guys know what that means lol
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 16 2009, 04:56 PM~13019856
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 16 2009, 05:56 PM~13019856
> *:0
> *


t tops??

got alot done sunday, door is fixed and the new exhaust shit is on. but after that sunday night i tried to drive my car after i put everything together and it kept dieing. well i thought it was out of gas so i put like 5 gallons init, maybe alil less cuz the can was fucked up and it leaked on me in the car that sucked ass. but then the car still did it, i got bob out there and he said it was misfiring and switched some plugs i crossed i didnt know about. but runs great now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13020709
> *t tops??
> 
> got alot done sunday, door is fixed and the new exhaust shit is on. but after that sunday night i tried to drive my car after i put everything together and it kept dieing. well i thought it was out of gas so i put like 5 gallons init, maybe alil less cuz the can was fucked up and it leaked on me in the car that sucked ass. but then the car still did it, i got bob out there and he said it was misfiring and switched some plugs i crossed i didnt know about. but runs great now
> *


Sunroof
ya if you cross your plug wires sometimes it'll do that or if you have the wrong wires on the wrong spark plug it'll do it too


----------



## 919ryder

damn, polo seems like u get a new car every month....u might as well open up a dealership :biggrin: naw but good luck gettin ur new ride...plus u say the brains are blown on it, u steppin up....... is it a MC?? :cheesy: my cousin had a 78 MC back in the days that he did a hollywood top on, shit was nice as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM~13019801-->
> 
> 
> 
> might be a lil change in plans i just found another car i wanna get...im just waiting on someone to buy my civic yesterday someone test drove it and liked it, the car im looking at has it brains blown  if you guys know what that means lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13020709
> *t tops??
> 
> got alot done sunday, door is fixed and the new exhaust shit is on. but after that sunday night i tried to drive my car after i put everything together and it kept dieing. well i thought it was out of gas so i put like 5 gallons init, maybe alil less cuz the can was fucked up and it leaked on me in the car that sucked ass. but then the car still did it, i got bob out there and he said it was misfiring and switched some plugs i crossed i didnt know about. but runs great now
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good mikey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 16 2009, 06:06 PM~13020724
> *Sunroof
> ya if you cross your plug wires sometimes it'll do that or if you have the wrong wires on the wrong spark plug it'll do it too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or it could sound like you gave a blown heads :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Feb 17 2009, 05:42 AM~13026502
> *damn, polo seems like u get a new car every month....u might as well open up a dealership :biggrin: naw but good luck gettin ur new ride...plus u say the brains are blown on it, u steppin up....... is it a MC?? :cheesy: my cousin had a 78 MC back in the days that he did a hollywood top on, shit was nice as hell :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 17 2009, 05:42 AM~13026502
> *damn, polo seems like u get a new car every month....u might as well open up a dealership :biggrin: naw but good luck gettin ur new ride...plus u say the brains are blown on it, u steppin up....... is it a MC?? :cheesy: my cousin had a 78 MC back in the days that he did a hollywood top on, shit was nice as hell :thumbsup:
> *


it was a 85 cutty i think he already sold it though when i talked to him last night someone was gonna go check it out later that night  ahh well fuck it, i'll just get the regal going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

thats the spirit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13032005
> *thats the spirit :biggrin:
> *


yea i think ima go pick up the motor right now :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 17 2009, 06:42 AM~13026502
> *damn, polo seems like u get a new car every month....u might as well open up a dealership :biggrin: naw but good luck gettin ur new ride...plus u say the brains are blown on it, u steppin up....... is it a MC?? :cheesy: my cousin had a 78 MC back in the days that he did a hollywood top on, shit was nice as hell :thumbsup:
> *


lol it does, big ballin for not havin a job :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2009, 07:57 PM~13033382
> *lol it does, big ballin for not havin a job  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i invest money in the right things


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## 919ryder

okay, i know how u fuckerz are, look at the topic but don't reply until someone else does...... so.............................................................................................back TTT!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2009, 06:32 AM~13047696
> *okay, i know how u fuckerz are, look at the topic but don't reply until someone else does...... so.............................................................................................back TTT!
> *


lol i do that  

got to cruise the caddy around alot today, it can burn the back tire on a good day :biggrin: exhaust sounds great but i cant help but notice a hollow sound sometimes from it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13052754
> *lol i do that
> 
> got to cruise the caddy around alot today, it can burn the back tire on a good day :biggrin:  exhaust sounds great but i cant help but notice a hollow sound sometimes from it
> *


lol my car wont spin the tires, i dont have enough power to spin them both since mines got the posi  wait till the regals rollin though that one should leave a long stripe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13052945
> *lol my car wont spin the tires, i dont have enough power to spin them both since mines got the posi  wait till the regals rollin though that one should leave a long stripe :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i suppose it will :biggrin: u got the motor for it yet?


----------



## 919ryder

speaking of motors....u guys member way back in the begining that all og 63 w/ the 327 turbo fire & 2spd powerglide i was gonna get. well sometime soon i'm goin back to check it out he says it's back up for grabs and he's done a lil work to it....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13053653
> *i suppose it will :biggrin: u got the motor for it yet?
> *


naw i think ima go get it later tonight i have to wait for the dude


----------



## six trey impala

ey foo your birthday is comin up isnt it, i remember urs is around mine isnt it the 22nd?


----------



## 919ryder

yessir it is.....imma be 17


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13053685
> *speaking of motors....u guys member way back in the begining that all og 63 w/ the 327 turbo fire & 2spd powerglide i was gonna get. well sometime soon i'm goin back to check it out he says it's back up for grabs and he's done a lil work to it....
> *


aint that the fool that held your money for a month or 2?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 20 2009, 08:34 AM~13058598
> *yessir it is.....imma be 17
> *


coo ima be 17 the 24th we're gonna go cruising so far we have 15 cars that are gonna cruise with us!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13062506
> *coo ima be 17 the 24th we're gonna go cruising so far we have 15 cars that are gonna cruise with us!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lucky........ :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

hell yeah, but i talked to that guy, and everything's straight now.... i don't think imma buy it, i would just like to look at it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13062741
> *hell yeah, but i talked to that guy, and everything's straight now.... i don't think imma buy it, i would just like to look at it
> *


i know that feelin


----------



## ElMonte74'

IF ITS NICE TOMMORROW I MAY HAVE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34

damn, yall about to turn 17? lol wow :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 20 2009, 06:36 PM~13063466
> *damn, yall about to turn 17? lol wow :0
> *


lol yup


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I THINK ERNE AND CADDYKID ARE THE OLDEST OUT OF THE BUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13064842
> *:0 I THINK ERNE AND CADDYKID ARE THE OLDEST OUT OF THE BUNCH :biggrin:
> *


caddykid never would tell us his name lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13064842
> *:0 I THINK ERNE AND CADDYKID ARE THE OLDEST OUT OF THE BUNCH :biggrin:
> *


i be tha oldest one in here :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13070661
> *caddykid never would tell us his name lol
> *


its Ian hes a cool dude, i met him IN PERSON at the Portland show and saw him at the cruise here, last year :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

fun fact i was born February 24 1992 and my 63 was made February 1963 it was meant for me!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2009, 08:30 PM~13071515
> *its Ian hes a cool dude, i met him IN PERSON at the Portland show and saw him at the cruise here, last year :biggrin:
> *


oh ok lol


----------



## six trey impala

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUSTFART!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

happpppppppppppppppppppppppppy bday dustin :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

thanks guys i spent the weekend workin on my homie's 62


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 22 2009, 07:08 PM~13078830
> *thanks guys i spent the weekend workin on my homie's 62
> *


good shit, hope u had a kick ass bday. polo ur next lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13070668-->
> 
> 
> 
> i be tha oldest one in here :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2009, 07:30 PM~13071515
> *its Ian hes a cool dude, i met him IN PERSON at the Portland show and saw him at the cruise here, last year :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 21 2009, 07:37 PM~13071566
> *fun fact i was born February 24 1992 and my 63 was made February 1963 it was meant for me!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 I NEED TO FIND MY WINDOW STICKER TO SEE WHEN I MY CAR WAS MADE ALL I REMEMBER IS THAT IT WAS BUILT IN ABILENE, TX IN '74 HAD 1 MI ON IT WHEN IT WAS SHIPPED TO THE DEALERSHIP, OPTIONS THAT ARE ON IT

350 v8
TH350
Power Brakes
Power Steering
Ex. - Antique White
In. - Carmine Red
Rally Wheels
and some other stuff i can't remember

AND THE CAR COSTED $3,042 :biggrin: :0 

Damn did the weather suck over here :angry: all week it was windy but nice and then friday night it wind blew like a mofo tearing off some shingles and then it was cold sat and sun and sat was supposed to be in the 70's :angry: :biggrin: 


AND HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY DUST FART


----------



## six trey impala

Had my early Birthday party today we all went cruising 16 cars all low lows out rolling around then we alll came down to my house and bbq my house was full of low lows had a really fun time!!! we all rolled it was raining a bit too but still didnt stop us!!


----------



## 919ryder

thats the way to do it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2009, 11:37 PM~13082791
> *Had my early Birthday party today we all went cruising 16 cars all low lows out rolling around then we alll came down to my house and bbq my house was full of low lows had a really fun time!!! we all rolled it was raining a bit too but still didnt stop us!!
> *


damn that sounded great :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13082791
> *Had my early Birthday party today we all went cruising 16 cars all low lows out rolling around then we alll came down to my house and bbq my house was full of low lows had a really fun time!!! we all rolled it was raining a bit too but still didnt stop us!!
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13082791
> *Had my early Birthday party today we all went cruising 16 cars all low lows out rolling around then we alll came down to my house and bbq my house was full of low lows had a really fun time!!! we all rolled it was raining a bit too but still didnt stop us!!
> *


sounds like u had fun


----------



## six trey impala

yea it was really cool lots of 3 wheeling and hopping!!


----------



## 919ryder

:0 u suck.....naw, i went and bought some shit to clean up my engine comp. today, if it's nice tommarow i'll get it degreased and hopefully there will be some color goin in there this week.....

not trying to give anything away but i think i'm goin with a goldish brown color....seen a paint chip in the sun earlier at the local paint shop, it looks sick........oh yeah maybe some flake :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 23 2009, 07:27 PM~13090785
> *:0 u suck.....naw, i went and bought some shit to clean up my engine comp. today, if it's nice tommarow i'll get it degreased and hopefully there will be some color goin in there this week.....
> 
> not trying to give anything away but i think i'm goin with a goldish brown color....seen a paint chip in the sun earlier at the local paint shop, it looks sick........oh yeah maybe some flake :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


use oven cleaner on ur engine compartment thats the shit to clean em i used that on my car and we used it on my pops glasshouse brought it straight down to the metal  its like 98cents or a dollar something at walmart


----------



## 919ryder

yeah, thats what i'm usin....it's called Eazy-Off it comes in different types but the yellow can is the best.... my pops has been usin that since back in the days when he had his chevelle and elco...... i did some of the engine comp. today but it's so cold that when i went back out to check on it some of the cleaner was frosted over.....i was like wtf but it wiped off pretty good.. speakin of that, i think imma go do some more :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 24 2009, 02:38 PM~13099092
> *yeah, thats what i'm usin....it's called Eazy-Off it comes in different types but the yellow can is the best.... my pops has been usin that since back in the days when he had his chevelle and elco...... i did some of the engine comp. today but it's so cold that when i went back out to check on it some of the cleaner was frosted over.....i was like wtf  but it wiped off pretty good.. speakin of that, i think imma go do some more :biggrin:
> *


yea its eazy off oven cleaner thats the shit, and it smells like lemon too, but it'll make u choke if you breath that shit in while ur shooting it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol

well as soon as bob has time for my window its off to body work...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 24 2009, 06:43 PM~13100836
> *lol
> 
> well as soon as bob has time for my window its off to body work...
> *


but that being said, what are the steps of body work from start to finish??? what do you use???


----------



## 919ryder

it depends on what all exactly u are doin... first thing i would do, (if u wanna do it right) is take all trim and shit off...but be sure to label every thing, every nut and bolt, so u don't get shit mixed up. having seen the condition of ur car, i would highly reccomend taking it down to metal. easiest/quickest way to do it is to get a DA sander and some 60 or 80 grit and go at it. not sayin thats the best way, just the quickest way IMO then if u got rust spots u gotta take care of, u should do that first, once rust is taken care of u should fix all dings and dents, etc. it's up to you if u wanna use bondo or not, some people w/ classics don't do it. but imma use it on the linc b/c i don't need alot of it. then u block sand until everythings smooth and straight. then you shoot primer and re-sand again to make sure the body is smooth and straight as an arrow, then u shoot sealer......and go from there.

the last few steps, i'm not sure are absolutely correct, but i'm sure TexasBowties can tell u everything u need to know


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 24 2009, 06:37 PM~13101340
> *it depends on what all exactly u are doin... first thing i would do, (if u wanna do it right) is take all trim and shit off...but be sure to label every thing, every nut and bolt, so u don't get shit mixed up. having seen the condition of ur car, i would highly reccomend taking it down to metal. easiest/quickest way to do it is to get a DA sander and some 60 or 80 grit and go at it. not sayin thats the best way, just the quickest way IMO then if u got rust spots u gotta take care of, u should do that first, once rust is taken care of u should fix all dings and dents, etc. it's up to you if u wanna use bondo or not, some people w/ classics don't do it. but imma use it on the linc b/c i don't need alot of it. then u block sand until everythings smooth and straight. then you shoot primer and re-sand again to make sure the body is smooth and straight as an arrow, then u shoot sealer......and go from there.
> 
> the last few steps, i'm not sure are absolutely correct, but i'm sure TexasBowties can tell u everything u need to know
> *


mark all ur high and low spots with a marker or something so u know where it needs glaze to fill them in or whatever ur gonna use...


----------



## 919ryder

yes, do that also :biggrin: hope my contributions have helped  :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yeah dude for sure, i have a gallon of kick ass primer and the activator from the air base dont ask :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:scrutinize: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## six trey impala

get a long board dont use just sand paper and try to sand or the small block sandpaper or else u'll make hella low and high spots


----------



## 919ryder

i just walked in my school shop and seen somethin that made me just about pass out. hot damn 62 2 dr hardtop....sittin on 13's i was like who's is this? then this lil dude i know who's like 15 said it was his. lil homie don't even got his permit doin the damn thang in a 6deuce w/ switches. it looks kinda rough but it's a nice project car. cool thing is...my shop teacher only wants me to work on it b/c he knows i know what i'm doin.....right now we chargin up the batts. imma see if he'll let me take it around the parkin lot one time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 25 2009, 06:42 AM~13106182
> *i just walked in my school shop and seen somethin that made me just about pass out. hot damn 62 2 dr hardtop....sittin on 13's i was like who's is this? then this lil dude i know who's like 15 said it was his. lil homie don't even got his permit doin the damn thang in a 6deuce w/ switches. it looks kinda rough but it's a nice project car. cool thing is...my shop teacher only wants me to work on it b/c he knows i know what i'm doin.....right now we chargin up the batts. imma see if he'll let me take it around the parkin lot one time
> *


thats badass...u guys are lucky u got shop  take pics of it


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2009, 10:29 PM~13103437
> *get a long board dont use just sand paper and try to sand or the small block sandpaper or else u'll make hella low and high spots
> *


where can i find one?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13109994
> *where can i find one?
> *


u can find them at ur local paint store, or hardware store...


----------



## ElMonte74'

howdy fellas. I see mikey's getting ready for paint  man i wish times weren't so ruff and i'd be some where in the middle with getting the monte done


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2009, 10:06 PM~13114449
> *howdy fellas.  I see mikey's getting ready for paint  man i wish times weren't so ruff and i'd be some where in the middle with getting the monte done
> *


get a job, 
mow some lawns


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Feb 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13101340-->
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on what all exactly u are doin... first thing i would do, (if u wanna do it right) is take all trim and shit off...but be sure to label every thing, every nut and bolt, so u don't get shit mixed up. having seen the condition of ur car, i would highly reccomend taking it down to metal. easiest/quickest way to do it is to get a DA sander and some 60 or 80 grit and go at it. not sayin thats the best way, just the quickest way IMO then if u got rust spots u gotta take care of, u should do that first, once rust is taken care of u should fix all dings and dents, etc. it's up to you if u wanna use bondo or not, some people w/ classics don't do it. but imma use it on the linc b/c i don't need alot of it. then u block sand until everythings smooth and straight. then you shoot primer and re-sand again to make sure the body is smooth and straight as an arrow, then u shoot sealer......and go from there.
> 
> the last few steps, i'm not sure are absolutely correct, but i'm sure TexasBowties can tell u everything u need to know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homie you are on point! :biggrin:
> 
> Body filler is not bad at all just people abuse the product and has given it a bad name. Hammer/dolly or a stud gun would be ideal to take out any dents and get the metal as straight as possible. Then use your filler to finish off any small imperfections from hammer. :biggrin:
> 
> Highly recomend you use a epoxy primer over bare metal areas so you get corrosion protection then use high build primer over that. When you do the high build primer either A.) you can use dry powder guide coat from 3M B.) Use aerosal can guide coat primer or C.) you can get some sandable primer from auto parts store and spray over all of the car. You dont want get full coverage just a mist so when you are blocking it highlights all of your imperfections. Thats going to give you an accurate reading of how straight your body is plus smaller dings that are not highly visible will he shown. Fix your imperfections and either shoot a full coat over the whole car or if imperfections where very minimal then you can just spot those areas in. When sanding the high build primer use 400 then finish off with 600. I see people finish with 400 but the 600 is just extra insurance so you wont see no sand marks. Any grit after that you are risking adhesion failure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13102395
> *mark all ur high and low spots with a marker or something so u know where it needs glaze to fill them in or whatever ur gonna use...
> *



:thumbsup:
yup you want to fix what you can see/feel, cut and replace rusted areas etc... first before you start stripping car. Do areas at a time so the bare metal isnt exposed to the environment for long periods of time. Maybe front clip in one day and epoxy, then doors, then back end...


Just some quick tips but many steps involved when painting a car.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2009, 10:29 PM~13103437
> *get a long board dont use just sand paper and try to sand or the small block sandpaper or else u'll make hella low and high spots
> *


I never sand anything with my hands! I have so many diffrent blocks for diffrent applications!!!! :biggrin: 

Old teacher used to say "dont finger fuck the primer" :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I GOT UPDATES :biggrin: 































































































WELL I DECIDED TO GET OFF MY ASS AND DO SOMETHING SINCE THE WEATHER OVER HERE IS SO BEAUTIFUL HERES WHAT I DID SO FAR TODAY :biggrin: 

TOOK THE TRIM OFF AROUND THE FENDER TO I COULD START SANDING










AND WAS TOTALLY SURPRISED HOW CLEAN THE METAL IS










THEN TOOK OFF THE LOWER TRIM AND STILL SURPRISED HOW CLEAN IT IS AND YES THAT IS A DENT




















I STOPPED SO I COULD GO GET SOME SODAS AND CAME BACK AND SETUP A LITTLE WORK BENCH AND STARTED SOME DENT REMOVAL ON THE TRIM










AND IT STILL LOOKED LIKE NEW










THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST MORE STUFF UP LATER OR TOMMORROW


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nice work beto


damn tex thanks dude, any kind of recommendations on grit and stuff?


----------



## ElMonte74'

thanks mikey


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 26 2009, 04:18 PM~13120490
> *nice work beto
> damn tex thanks dude, any kind of recommendations on grit and stuff?
> *


As far as sand paper I highly recomend you spend the extra $ on some nice paper like 3M...cheap ones suck!!! 

I use very minimal body filler and apply it with all edges feathered so I can block it out with 180 no problem, depending on your wiping skills you can use 80 to knock it down to shape it and finish with 180. Dont forget to buy a block. Get in habit of using a block on everything like Vidal said earlier. 

To block the existing paint down so you have good adhesion for primer you can use 180 (If you have any chips or deep scratches make sure you feather them) Then use a high build primer over the repaired areas. Guide coat and block it down to see if the area was repaired successfully then move on to prime overall. The high build primer you can use 400 wet to knock it down even and finish off with 600 (anything after this you run the risk of adhesion problems) so you reduce the chances of seeing sand marks in your finished surface. Guide coat will be your best friend as to tell you where your imperfections are at and where you need to pay attention to. 


Besides your decklid what other areas you have issues with surface rust?


----------



## 919ryder

yeah, it is important that you use a block..... the first time when i started on the linc i didn't do that, so i found out the hard way....which explains why i still haven't finished yet :uh: i'm not trynna make it a big deal, just sayin' it's easier to research and do it right first, than it is to jump right in not knowin what you're doing :thumbsup: 

didn't get any pics of the 62, but i got to work on it some.... i found out that it's hella worse than i thought it was....almost everything on that bitch needs to be replaced. i can tell homie just wanted to hop in and hit switches right away....both quarters are buckled, doors don't line up....i think he has some frame damage  i'm lookin at it right now and it lays out pretty good though :biggrin: he said he wants to sell the setup and get bags :uh: :uh: whatever floats his boat....i can't knock him for that. atleast he can say he has a 62...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 27 2009, 08:29 AM~13127382
> *yeah, it is important that you use a block..... the first time when i started on the linc i didn't do that, so i found out the hard way....which explains why i still haven't finished yet :uh: i'm not trynna make it a big deal, just sayin' it's easier to research and do it right first, than it is to jump right in not knowin what you're doing :thumbsup:
> 
> didn't get any pics of the 62, but i got to work on it some.... i found out that it's hella worse than i thought it was....almost everything on that bitch needs to be replaced. i can tell homie just wanted to hop in and hit switches right away....both quarters are buckled, doors don't line up....i think he has some frame damage  i'm lookin at it right now and it lays out pretty good though :biggrin: he said he wants to sell the setup and get bags :uh: :uh: whatever floats his boat....i can't knock him for that. atleast he can say he has a 62...
> *


if the doors dont line up with the quarters then his frame is already split and its sagging more in the back then the front, u can tell when u lock it up all the way...i wish he was closer i'd buy the setup off him :angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2009, 11:06 PM~13114449
> *howdy fellas.  I see mikey's getting ready for paint  man i wish times weren't so ruff and i'd be some where in the middle with getting the monte done
> *


shit it gunna be harder than it sounds, i got the cash but starting it is gunna be a bit of a problem


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

aight soon i gotta figure out what to do....... get a lil gas beater for driving or saving the cash and keepin it for a caddy... i will have to pay insurance and shit if i do get the lil car. but my mom looked at how my the caddy will cost for insurance and i dont make that much in a month....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

whats up GUYS DEADLINE TO EASTER COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN 

IVE BEEN WORKING ON THE CUTLASS TO HOPP IT ON EASTER :0 

BUT IDK IF MY ELCO WILL BE DONE PROBABLY PAINTED HOPEFULLY BUT 

SLIGHT CHANCE IT WILL NOT HAVE HYDROS IN IT  

IDK WILL SEE HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE IT READY


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13127500
> *if the doors dont line up with the quarters then his frame is already split and its sagging more in the back then the front, u can tell when u lock it up all the way...i wish he was closer i'd buy the setup off him :angry:
> *


dude says he wants 2,000 for the pumps, dumps, hoses, 10 batts, accumes, and cylinders (not worth shit though) i told him i'd pass on that offer :0 i know pretty much his whole family and all those guys want major money for their shit. not hatin' or nothin but his cousin had a regal w/ a conti kit and 14's with a clean paint job....nothin else no juice or nothin and he tried to sell it to me for 5 g's :uh: and then that guy's twin brother had a blue fleetwood with a conti kit, ugly ass lambo doors, and a 3 pump setup (piston to the front)......this idiot told me he was trying to sell it for 14 grand :uh: i was like..."ur gonna have that car for a long time"

and he still has that fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i've got my mind made up, ima juice the 63 instead of the regal, just 2 pumps 6 batts maybe 8 dont know, im looking for 2 pumps right now...im just gonna get the regal running with a V8 i got 2 motors i could get, that 283 and this other 350 not sure on what one i want though...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2009, 09:46 PM~13148494
> *i've got my mind made up, ima juice the 63 instead of the regal, just 2 pumps 6 batts maybe 8 dont know, im looking for 2 pumps right now...im just gonna get the regal running with a V8 i got 2 motors i could get, that 283 and this other 350 not sure on what one i want though...
> *


good luck dude


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2009, 09:46 PM~13148494
> *i've got my mind made up, ima juice the 63 instead of the regal, just 2 pumps 6 batts maybe 8 dont know, im looking for 2 pumps right now...im just gonna get the regal running with a V8 i got 2 motors i could get, that 283 and this other 350 not sure on what one i want though...
> *


----------



## six trey impala

yea if i find some pumps soon, ima reinforce the rear arches, spring pockets, and cross member...then i'll get another frame and strap the whole thing, i want it to have 8inch cylinders in the front and 10s in the back


----------



## 919ryder

nice...... i would go w/ that 283.....alotta people are puttin 350's in G-bodies, do somethin different. good luck on findin' that setup :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

yea the cool thing about that 283 is that it has a pretty lumpy cam in it, nothing radical but u can hear it really good...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 AM~13163810
> *yea the cool thing about that 283 is that it has a pretty lumpy cam in it, nothing radical but u can hear it really good...
> *


 :0 

i'm thinking of putting a new cam in the 350 as well and then do straight pipes :biggrin: 

my dads 57 crapped on him blew the 1, 3, and 7 piston so where geting the 53 ready to be registered and the rewire the back taillights and find a new radiator valance cause someone stole the one it had :scrutinize: or we miss placed it :dunno:

nothing new here put some lucas oil tranny leak in and it looks like it worked but who knows tommorrow if the weather is still nice i will finish up the pass. fender.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2009, 12:07 AM~13173804
> *:0
> 
> i'm thinking of putting a new cam in the 350 as well and then do straight pipes :biggrin:
> 
> my dads 57 crapped on him blew the 1, 3, and 7 piston so where geting the 53 ready to be registered and the rewire the back taillights and find a new radiator valance cause someone stole the one it had :scrutinize: or we miss placed it :dunno:
> 
> nothing new here put some lucas oil tranny leak in and it looks like it worked but who knows tommorrow if the weather is still nice i will finish up the pass. fender.
> *


puttin in some work


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:18 PM~13173946
> *puttin in some work
> *


yep tired of sitting on my ass since we got this nice weather then i also got to finish repairing the pass. lower trim  :biggrin: then need to find a new trunk lid and then practice welding and fix the top of the driver door. this time i'm not gonna fuck around and say i'm gonna go look for a job blah blah blah blah blah i'm actually gonna do shit when i don't have the money to do.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13174218
> *yep tired of sitting on my ass since we got this nice weather then i also got to finish repairing the pass. lower trim   :biggrin: then need to find a new trunk lid and then practice welding and fix the top of the driver door. this time i'm not gonna fuck around and say i'm gonna go look for a job blah blah blah blah blah i'm actually gonna do shit when i don't have the money to do.
> *


Thats whats up homie!!!

A tip I picked up along the way is work a section at a time so you see a smaller work area so you can perfect it...for ex. Ass end of car, then doors, then fenders, etc... 

You gon get DUEZ to paint it? :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 3 2009, 09:35 AM~13163810
> *yea the cool thing about that 283 is that it has a pretty lumpy cam in it, nothing radical but u can hear it really good...
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:59 PM~13174284
> *Thats whats up homie!!!
> 
> A tip I picked up along the way is work a section at a time so you see a smaller work area so you can perfect it...for ex. Ass end of car, then doors, then fenders, etc...
> 
> You gon get DUEZ to paint it? :cheesy:
> *


cool thanks erne

umm after the work he did on sin7's 68 no i'm gonna pass lol :biggrin: 

:cheesy: 

EL MONTE COMING OUT THIS SUMMER :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2009, 01:06 AM~13174318
> *cool thanks erne
> 
> umm after the work he did on sin7's 68 no i'm gonna pass lol :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> EL MONTE COMING OUT THIS SUMMER :angry:
> *


That was messed up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 4 2009, 12:07 AM~13174330
> *That was messed up
> *


IT WAS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:59 PM~13174289
> *Whats up homie!
> *


what up erne, hows everything coming along?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT hows everybody doin :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2009, 06:25 AM~13174966
> *what up erne, hows everything coming along?
> *



Finally caught a break to come in and bullshit on tha net :0 :biggrin: No work at all on my own cars but business has really picked up (Paint & detailing) so money comin in will be very helpfull in finishing my cars when I get to them :biggrin: 

Anything new out that way?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 4 2009, 11:58 PM~13187331
> *Finally caught a break to come in and bullshit on tha net :0  :biggrin: No work at all on my own cars but business has really picked up (Paint & detailing) so money comin in will be very helpfull in finishing my cars when I get to them :biggrin:
> 
> Anything new out that way?
> *


not really, i fixed my alternator last week, i put a chrome one on, so there's a little more chrome on the motor now...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2009, 09:28 AM~13189032
> *not really, i fixed my alternator last week, i put a chrome one on, so there's a little more chrome on the motor now...
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: 


aight boys things for next fall is pretty much set. i can dual enrollment this year :biggrin: which means im still in high school classes but i get free college classes, im going for autobody and refinishing :biggrin: only if i can keep my GP average up cut off is 2.75 mine is 2.82 lol i barely made it. catch is i have to have my own transportation so ima have to alil 4cyl car...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 5 2009, 12:33 PM~13190661
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> aight boys things for next fall is pretty much set. i can dual enrollment this year :biggrin:  which means im still in high school classes but i get free college classes, im going for autobody and refinishing :biggrin:  only if i can keep my GP average up cut off is 2.75 mine is 2.82 lol i barely made it. catch is i have to have my own transportation so ima have to alil 4cyl car...
> *


X2 on pics Vidal :biggrin: 


I did same thing my senior year where I took advantage of free college courses. Wise move on starting out early on credits and you learn the ins and outs of bodywork.


----------



## 919ryder

yeah Mikey thats good, i was doin the same thing, but like you said cut off GPA is 2.7 mine is 2.5 so it didin't go through for me.... good luck w/ that i hope it works out :thumbsup: hopefully if everything works out for me....next year after i graduate i'll be in PA for about a year taking courses up there...


----------



## 919ryder

it's been fun as hell today in shop class......everybody just chillin listenin to oldies, trynna figure out whats wrong w/ the setup on my homies 62


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 6 2009, 10:29 AM~13200839
> *it's been fun as hell today in shop class......everybody just chillin listenin to oldies, trynna figure out whats wrong w/ the setup on my homies 62
> *


whats it doing?


----------



## 919ryder

the back right corner won't lift up.....it'll dump fine but wont pick back up....motor spins and every thing but when it stops spinning, that corner will try to go up a very little bit. every other part of the car is fine, just the back right corner...it's either a solenoid or dump problem... imma check it out on monday and see what's up 

listen to this shit, i just found out that there's murderors livin on each side of my house. one side bangs North Side, the other side bangs LK. those mofos got together like 2 weeks ago and killed a guy from South Side.....gang unit busted up in house and shit...i was like wtf?! then the said they got the wrong house so they seen a guy walk outside next door so they put him in the squad car...... next thing i know they're lookin for 4 other guys...2 of which live on bothe sides of my house.....both houses been empty as hell, them fools ran. shit's all on the news and in the paper....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn dude i woulda shit my pants

aight boys low down on the caddy

remmeber the exhaust leak i said i still had after i did all that shit??? the guys that did my exhaust said it was that side so i took their word for it.well i replaced the drivers side shit and i still heard it. i rolled with it like that until today.. i drove for a good while after i walked to the shop from work just cruisin. so i parked it and went in and chilled with the shop owners for a bit. then i told bob about that leak, and he was like yeah i told you that you need to tighten the collector when its heated up. so i went out, car wouldnt start grabbed the jumper pack and started my car. we pulled my car on the rack and we looked for the problem, turns out i forgot to attach a ground after i had to take apart all that shit for the leak. fixed that charged the bat, started right up. then i got the car in the air with it running. i was listening to that shit and i was like that not even on the fucking drivers side man. so i went to the passenger side collector and i heard that shit putting like mad, u can also hear it in or out the car but i thought it was the passenger side. bob came and listened, the guys that did the exhaust fucked it up.. they have a pipe that they didnt keep straight so it blew a gasket to shit and the collector looks fucked up.... sometime this week we are taking that shit back and they are gunan fix it im not fucking payin for that fuck up, tehy need to cut that pipe, bend it and, reweld it and it better not cost me a fucking dime. and buy a new fuckin gasket fuck that shit dude


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13212226
> *the back right corner won't lift up.....it'll dump fine but wont pick back up....motor spins and every thing but when it stops spinning, that corner will try to go up a very little bit. every other part of the car is fine, just the back right corner...it's either a solenoid or dump problem... imma check it out on monday and see what's up
> 
> listen to this shit, i just found out that there's murderors livin on each side of my house. one side bangs North Side, the other side bangs LK. those mofos got together like 2 weeks ago and killed a guy from South Side.....gang unit busted up in house and shit...i was like wtf?! then the said they got the wrong house so they seen a guy walk outside next door so they put him in the squad car...... next thing i know they're lookin for 4 other guys...2 of which live on bothe sides of my house.....both houses been empty as hell, them fools ran. shit's all on the news and in the paper....
> *


check the batts, they could be dead i doubt its the dump if its dumping right, it could be a burnt out motor...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Mar 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13212226-->
> 
> 
> 
> the back right corner won't lift up.....it'll dump fine but wont pick back up....motor spins and every thing but when it stops spinning, that corner will try to go up a very little bit. every other part of the car is fine, just the back right corner...it's either a solenoid or dump problem... imma check it out on monday and see what's up
> 
> listen to this shit, i just found out that there's murderors livin on each side of my house. one side bangs North Side, the other side bangs LK. those mofos got together like 2 weeks ago and killed a guy from South Side.....gang unit busted up in house and shit...i was like wtf?! then the said they got the wrong house so they seen a guy walk outside next door so they put him in the squad car...... next thing i know they're lookin for 4 other guys...2 of which live on bothe sides of my house.....both houses been empty as hell, them fools ran. shit's all on the news and in the paper....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn dustin that some scary shit  hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 7 2009, 11:09 PM~13213914
> *damn dude i woulda shit my pants
> 
> aight boys low down on the caddy
> 
> remmeber the exhaust leak i said i still had after i did all that shit??? the guys that did my exhaust said it was that side so i took their word for it.well i replaced the drivers side shit and i still heard it. i rolled with it like that until today.. i drove for a good while after i walked to the shop from work just cruisin. so i parked it and went in and chilled with the shop owners for a bit. then i told bob about that leak, and he was like yeah i told you that you need to tighten the collector when its heated up. so i went out, car wouldnt start grabbed the jumper pack and started my car. we pulled my car on the rack and we looked for the problem, turns out i forgot to attach a ground after i had to take apart all that shit for the leak. fixed that charged the bat, started right up. then i got the car in the air with it running. i was listening to that shit and i was like that not even on the fucking drivers side man. so i went to the passenger side collector and i heard that shit putting like mad, u can also hear it in or out the car but i thought it was the passenger side. bob came and listened, the guys that did the exhaust fucked it up.. they have a pipe that they didnt keep straight so it blew a gasket to shit and the collector looks fucked up.... sometime this week we are taking that shit back and they are gunan fix it im not fucking payin for that fuck up, tehy need to cut that pipe, bend it and, reweld it and it better not cost me a fucking dime. and buy a new fuckin gasket fuck that shit dude
> *


good luck mikey


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 8 2009, 01:09 AM~13213917
> *check the batts, they could be dead i doubt its the dump if its dumping right, it could be a burnt out motor...
> *


not the motor, batts are fully charged (shit's hella quick) the dump couldn't be the problem?? idk wassup..... it's also leaking fluid really bad.... couldn't be a check valve could it??shit dumps but wont pick up until motor stops spinning, then it picks up maybe an inch.... i'll definately see what the prob is tommarow.

news: got my car at the school today, shop teacher doesn't know yet though hno: my stubborn ass dad wouldn't wait, so we pulled that bitch over there w/ the truck and chain......shit scraped like hell and the driveshaft fell and hit the groud and fucked up the front part of it, so that will have to be replaced  just another thing on the "To Do" list...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 8 2009, 08:46 PM~13219615
> *not the motor, batts are fully charged (shit's hella quick) the dump couldn't be the problem?? idk wassup..... it's also leaking fluid really bad.... couldn't be a check valve could it??shit dumps but wont pick up until motor stops spinning, then it picks up maybe an inch.... i'll definately see what the prob is tommarow.
> 
> news: got my car at the school today, shop teacher doesn't know yet though hno: my stubborn ass dad wouldn't wait, so we pulled that bitch over there w/ the truck and chain......shit scraped like hell and the driveshaft fell and hit the groud and fucked up the front part of it, so that will have to be replaced  just another thing on the "To Do" list...
> *


another learning exp. lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 8 2009, 07:46 PM~13219615
> *not the motor, batts are fully charged (shit's hella quick) the dump couldn't be the problem?? idk wassup..... it's also leaking fluid really bad.... couldn't be a check valve could it??shit dumps but wont pick up until motor stops spinning, then it picks up maybe an inch.... i'll definately see what the prob is tommarow.
> 
> news: got my car at the school today, shop teacher doesn't know yet though hno: my stubborn ass dad wouldn't wait, so we pulled that bitch over there w/ the truck and chain......shit scraped like hell and the driveshaft fell and hit the groud and fucked up the front part of it, so that will have to be replaced  just another thing on the "To Do" list...
> *


maybe u got a bad cylinder on that side,


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

ouch yo

aight caddy is headed back to majestic tomorrow, hopefully they will do it and i can get allllll my exhaust tunes :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:28 AM~13222957
> *maybe u got a bad cylinder on that side,
> *


no need to worry about that now!....yesterday wasn't a very good day for me or my homie  don't ask, just know that you should never let ANYONE who is inexperienced (even if they say they know what they're doiong) ever come close to your switches......PERIOD!......luckily i walked in just in time and stopped the car from burning to the ground :angry: :angry: :angry: :guns: :burn: how the fuck do you explain that shit to somebody..... atleast the cameras caught who it was and i think they're gonna be in civil court pretty soon....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 10 2009, 04:40 AM~13233846
> *no need to worry about that now!....yesterday wasn't a very good day for me or my homie  don't ask, just know that you should never let ANYONE who is inexperienced (even if they say they know what they're doiong) ever come close to your switches......PERIOD!......luckily i walked in just in time and stopped the car from burning to the ground :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :guns: :burn: how the fuck do you explain that shit to somebody..... atleast the cameras caught who it was and i think they're gonna be in civil court pretty soon....
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

damn, sounds like a switch got stuck or something...anyways got a flyer today someone at my school is putting on a car show at my school for a senior project and they wanted me to take my car to the show and see if the club will go...i'd like to take my car just to support the guy but my car is fucked up from the interior and looks like shit, so i kinda dont...


----------



## 919ryder

:0 yeah, i was in the classroom and i heard someone tryin' to hit the switches in my homies 62.... they got the switch stuck so bad that I had to give the switch a little bitch slap to get in "unstuck" then first thing i did when i saw the smoke pourin outta the trunk was look under the car and sure enough i could see the flames in the trunk....grabbed the fire extenguisher then went to open the trunk....but when dude was playin around, the trunk closed....the keys were locked in the office and since we had a substitute no one had a key to the office. so i told another classmate to get the head of the technical wing to come open the office and i told another guy to get the sub to call the fire dept. by that time i pretty much had the fire snuffed out...

it was crazy yo....everybody was freakin' out....i was the only person in there that was even tryin to rescue the car...then the sheriffs told me i shoulda let it burn....i told those fuckers that tellin me to let an impala (or any other car for that matter) is like tellin a fire fighter let his own house burn down ...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 11 2009, 04:46 AM~13245859
> *:0 yeah, i was in the classroom and i heard someone tryin'  to hit the switches in my homies 62.... they got the switch stuck so bad that I had to give the switch a little bitch slap to get in "unstuck" then first thing i did when i saw the smoke pourin outta the trunk was look under the car and sure enough i could see the flames in the trunk....grabbed the fire extenguisher then went to open the trunk....but when dude was playin around, the trunk closed....the keys were locked in the office and since we had a substitute no one had a key to the office. so i told another classmate to get the head of the technical wing to come open the office and i told another guy to get the sub to call the fire dept. by that time i pretty much had the fire snuffed out...
> 
> it was crazy yo....everybody was freakin' out....i was the only person in there that was even tryin to rescue the car...then the sheriffs told me i shoulda let it burn....i told those fuckers that tellin me to let an impala (or any other car for that matter) is like tellin a fire fighter let his own house burn down ...
> *


could have been bad switches, cheap switches get stuck all the time, its better too get Carlings those are the best ones


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

shit that sucks.....at least u got that fire down before it became anything else

nothing went too well for me either....i gotta wait 2 weeks plus i think im being fucked


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13252147
> *could have been bad switches, cheap switches get stuck all the time, its better too get Carlings those are the best ones
> *


wiring was bad in the switches too... yeah you're right about the Carlings  mwe took the whole setup out yesterday after school...only took us about 1hr maybe a hr and a 1/2 at the most...luckily, most of the setup was saved....needs 4 more solenoids, a few battery cables, and a new motor...... he's lucky as hell those batteries didn't catch on fire, or the hydro fluid.


----------



## six trey impala

damn that sucks...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup fools...damn we need to get off of page 413, we been on it for like a week :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

There now we're not


----------



## 919ryder

:0 this is the first time in awhile (maybe ever) that i've seen 2 str8 months w/ a friday the 13th hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Mar 13 2009, 05:10 AM~13268003-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup fools...damn we need to get off of page 413, we been on it for like a week :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Mar 13 2009, 07:37 AM~13268662
> *:0 this is the first time in awhile (maybe ever) that i've seen 2 str8 months w/ a friday the 13th hno:
> *


Novemeber has one to :0 

Damn man the weathers been sucking over here first wind, then cold, now its raining :angry: I wish i had a garage


----------



## ElMonte74'

make that snowing :angry:


----------



## 919ryder

it's been rainig over here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 13 2009, 10:15 AM~13270373
> *it's been rainig over here
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 13 2009, 11:15 AM~13270373
> *it's been rainig over here
> *


X2 so cant put in no work on the cars


----------



## six trey impala

its nice here, just a lil wind... :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 13 2009, 06:10 AM~13268003
> *wassup fools...damn we need to get off of page 413, we been on it for like a week :biggrin:
> *


i aint got no progress to post


----------



## six trey impala

me neither


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

a 15min cruise would be cool..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 13 2009, 03:21 PM~13273029
> *a 15min cruise would be cool..
> *


go for it  my car is out of gas


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2009, 05:51 PM~13273779
> *go for it  my car is out of gas
> *


i cant get to the shop :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13283532
> *i cant get to the shop :angry:
> *


take a bus


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2009, 12:00 AM~13283877
> *take a bus
> *


we are too country to have a bus lolololol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 15 2009, 12:03 AM~13283900
> *we are too country to have a bus lolololol
> *


:rofl:

damn today was nice after the snow melted went out cruised for a bit  need to wait for some money from this dude then i'm gonna get my upper rad. hose fixed and clean my fucking tires :angry: polo, erne know a good way to clean the tires cause around my tires theres like real stuck on dirt and nothing brings it off?


----------



## 919ryder

no progress over here either....i really just been helpin my homie w/ his setup. we takin the racks, coils, and cylinders out soon. then once another bay in the shop is free....my car will be coming in  i'm hopin i can get this little internship this summer w/ this big construction company...if i do i will be getting paid around $10 an hr/40 hrs a week...and all the overtime they will let me work :biggrin: i think i got a good shot at it b/c i been workin w/ the head of the tech. dept of the school and he's helpin me w/ my resume (sp.) and he's been talkin to a few people. so all i can do now is wait and see what they say


----------



## six trey impala

Yesterday we went out cruising, i always use bleach white and a brush, and scrub the tires, or river rocks work too...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2009, 07:40 AM~13293192
> *Yesterday we went out cruising, i always use bleach white and a brush, and scrub the tires, or river rocks work too...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Mar 16 2009, 06:40 AM~13293033-->
> 
> 
> 
> no progress over here either....i really just been helpin my homie w/ his setup. we takin the racks, coils, and cylinders out soon. then once another bay in the shop is free....my car will be coming in  i'm hopin i can get this little internship this summer w/ this big construction company...if i do i will be getting paid around $10 an hr/40 hrs a week...and all the overtime they will let me work :biggrin: i think i got a good shot at it b/c i been workin w/ the head of the tech. dept of the school and he's helpin me w/ my resume (sp.) and he's been talkin to a few people. so all i can do now is wait and see what they say
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: , damn $10 an hour for a internship this is the first time i seen that usually you don't get paid for being an intern :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 16 2009, 07:40 AM~13293192
> *Yesterday we went out cruising, i always use bleach white and a brush, and scrub the tires, or river rocks work too...
> *


so i can use it on the whole tire for the dirt rings


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13294529
> *:thumbsup: , damn $10 an hour for a internship this is the first time i seen that usually you don't get paid for being an intern :0
> so i can use it on the whole tire for the dirt rings
> *


yea, when i go to the car wash if theres people in front of me i get off and spray it on my tires then when i pull in i take the brush too the whole tire then turn the soap on and its the first thing i wash off cause if u let it sit it'll be a bitch to get off, then i soap down the car rinse, turn it too the triple polishine wax i put spray that on my wheels and tires too then rinse then spray tire cleaner, rinse, then i use spot free rinse on my chrome and windows


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 09:38 AM~13294222
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u'll never catch me with dirty white walls the only time is when im going to the car wash too clean them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13297924
> *u'll never catch me with dirty white walls the only time is when im going to the car wash too clean them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats one of the things I must have is clean whitewalls :biggrin: 

Whats up homie how are ya doing?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 04:59 PM~13297934
> *Thats one of the things I must have is clean whitewalls :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up homie how are ya doing?
> *


Chillin we're starting to get the good weather here, time too turn some wrenches...been cruising the 63 every weekend lately with the rest of the club, how bout u any progress on the drop or the hardtop?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13297916
> *yea, when i go to the car wash if theres people in front of me i get off and spray it on my tires then when i pull in i take the brush too the whole tire then turn the soap on and its the first thing i wash off cause if u let it sit it'll be a bitch to get off, then i soap down the car rinse, turn it too the triple polishine wax i put spray that on my wheels and tires too then rinse then spray tire cleaner, rinse, then i use spot free rinse on my chrome and windows
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2009, 06:14 PM~13298082
> *Chillin we're starting to get the good weather here, time too turn some wrenches...been cruising the 63 every weekend lately with the rest of the club, how bout u any progress on the drop or the hardtop?
> *


na no progress, i been doin alot of painting lately.


----------



## 919ryder

:0 shit, i clean my white walls about once a week or so, and my shit don't even run  it's crazy how clean white walls will bring so much out've a cars appearance.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 17 2009, 08:51 AM~13303810
> *:0 shit, i clean my white walls about once a week or so, and my shit don't even run  it's crazy how clean white walls will bring so much out've a cars appearance.
> *


Yup...ur car almost going yet? or are you waiting to get it in the shop?


----------



## six trey impala

I always used too put Black Magic on my tires too too make them shiny but i kinda stopped doing that cause that shit attracts alot of dirt and they get dirty really fast so i only do it if theres a big cruise or something...


----------



## six trey impala

Gotta keep my white walls clean especially since the cars white


----------



## six trey impala

haha i look like a retard in this pic, my eyes were closed :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Heres some more pics of the Cruise we went on for my b-day


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

that big body is fuckin bad yo

lolololol i only have one whitewall that will show up and that tires going flat...lmao


----------



## six trey impala

Thats the homies car, more cars still came out, i think we had like 16 or 17 cars out rolling


----------



## ElMonte74'

any pics of that red monte


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2009, 11:40 AM~13304213
> *Yup...ur car almost going yet? or are you waiting to get it in the shop?
> *


 just waiting for a bay to be open. right now we got two broken down cars waiting in line before mine.... but i just spent another 100 bucks on parts yesterday. as of today i will have officially replaced just about every seal and gasket that i can without taking the pistons and shit out. nest imma start on the tranny.... plus i got new plugs, wires, water pump, etc. :biggrin: so this motor should run as smooth as butter when i'm done. the tricky part is gonna be wiring it up. everything on this motor hooks up the exact opposite than the old motor :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 17 2009, 10:06 PM~13311731
> *any pics of that red monte
> *


naw not really thats my other homies, nothings really been done too it, but its clean its got swivel buckets in it  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 18 2009, 05:57 AM~13313413
> *just waiting for a bay to be open. right now we got two broken down cars waiting in line before mine.... but i just spent another 100 bucks on parts yesterday. as of today i will have officially replaced just about every seal and gasket that i can without taking the pistons and shit out. nest imma start on the tranny.... plus i got new plugs, wires, water pump, etc. :biggrin: so this motor should run as smooth as butter when i'm done. the tricky part is gonna be wiring it up. everything on this motor hooks up the exact opposite than the old motor :0
> *


thats cool homie its all gonna pay off when its rollin


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2009, 11:51 AM~13314929
> *naw not really thats my other homies, nothings really been done too it, but its clean its got swivel buckets in it   :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2009, 10:51 AM~13314929
> *naw not really thats my other homies, nothings really been done too it, but its clean its got swivel buckets in it   :biggrin:
> *


lucky bastard theres a guy over here with a some swivels for 200 and the dude also wants to buy my dads 53 :0


----------



## six trey impala

Wheres everyone? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13342967
> *Wheres everyone? :dunno:
> *


:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 20 2009, 10:41 PM~13343104
> *:wave:
> *


Howdy!


----------



## six trey impala

anyone have any progress on their rides?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 20 2009, 11:51 PM~13343203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassssaaaappppeeeennnniiiinnnn!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13343207
> *anyone have any progress on their rides?
> *


I will have some pics woth posting here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 20 2009, 09:52 PM~13343207
> *anyone have any progress on their rides?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 21 2009, 12:34 AM~13343483
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 PM~13343483
> *:uh:
> *


i know you dont :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13342967-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres everyone? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: howdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13343207
> *anyone have any progress on their rides?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope  been slacking a bit but will have pics soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 21 2009, 08:40 AM~13344590
> *i know you dont :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

i may have some progress on the 63 here soon too :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

was bored so i went outside and snapped a pic of my car...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 21 2009, 12:11 PM~13345900
> *was bored so i went outside and snapped a pic of my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job editing it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13346454
> *Good job editing it.
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13346585
> *thanks homie!!
> *


yeah dude but make it smaller lol


built a trampoline for the lil niblets, but nothing on the caddy 

ay dustin how is your s10??? still got it???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 21 2009, 01:36 PM~13346750
> *yeah dude but make it smaller lol
> built a trampoline for the lil niblets, but nothing on the caddy
> 
> ay dustin how is your s10??? still got it???
> *


yea it didnt look that big till i posted it in here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2009, 01:35 PM~13316796
> *lucky bastard theres a guy over here with a some swivels for 200 and the dude also wants to buy my dads 53 :0
> *


I just got some swivel buckets right now they're up on the auction block  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 21 2009, 03:36 PM~13346750
> *yeah dude but make it smaller lol
> built a trampoline for the lil niblets, but nothing on the caddy
> 
> ay dustin how is your s10??? still got it???
> *


sup Mikey...yeah still got the s10....just paid like $250 to get it back legit so it'll be ready for me on tuesday when i get my driver's license :0 and i just put in the new front and rear main seals on the linc...got a few more things to do to the motor, then i'll jump on the tranny, after that it'll go in my car and get wired up :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

picked up my motor today...its going in the 63...i might be getting rid of the regal tomorrow :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 21 2009, 12:11 PM~13345900-->
> 
> 
> 
> was bored so i went outside and snapped a pic of my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good polo is that your bros 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 02:36 PM~13346750
> *yeah dude but make it smaller lol
> built a trampoline for the lil niblets, but nothing on the caddy
> 
> ay dustin how is your s10??? still got it???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2009, 05:13 PM~13347671
> *I just got some swivel buckets right now they're up on the auction block   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 21 2009, 06:21 PM~13348085
> *picked up my motor today...its going in the 63...i might be getting rid of the regal tomorrow  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2009, 11:18 PM~13350704
> *looks good polo is that your bros 66
> :0
> :0
> :0
> *


Yea thats my bros
and yes i got some swivel buckets for a monte :biggrin: 
and yes the 63 is gonna be torn down soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

this time im pulling the motor out cause i want too not cause i need too lol but ima wait till i get everything i want for the 283 before i start taking the 63 apart, i really dont want it sitting for more then a week im just gonna pull the 350 out paint the engine compartment up paint the 283 and drop everything back in


----------



## six trey impala

Heres my pops old collection of Houses :biggrin: 








































and if you look in front of the 76 glasshouse theres a 73 caprice frame, it used to be a complete car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn those g houses look clean :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

:yes:


----------



## six trey impala

73 went to Georgia and got donked out the 75 went stayed in washington and got donked out too 76 went to San Jose and they were gonna make it a lowrider but bag it


----------



## six trey impala

At that time we had like 6 g-houses at my place, 1 73 caprice parts car 1 75 caprice parts car, my 73 impala the 73 rag the 75 rag and the 76 glasshouse now we have a bunch of Impalas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

got the motor in the 76 glasshouse today, now everything just needs too be bolted up


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

i love glasshouses, if i can thats the 2nd lowrider i want


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 22 2009, 03:30 PM~13354901
> *i love glasshouses, if i can thats the 2nd lowrider i want
> *


buy the white one


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 04:35 PM~13354933
> *buy the white one
> *


lolololol i wish


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 22 2009, 03:35 PM~13354937
> *lolololol i wish
> *


stick with 1 project, i learned that its hard working on 2 projects, thats why ima try getting rid of the regal and im dumping all the money in the 63


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 22 2009, 04:15 PM~13354805-->
> 
> 
> 
> *73 went to Georgia and got donked out the 75 went stayed in washington and got donked out too *76 went to San Jose and they were gonna make it a lowrider but bag it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck at least they made it a lowrider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2009, 04:17 PM~13354820
> *At that time we had like 6 g-houses at my place, 1 73 caprice parts car 1 75 caprice parts car, my 73 impala the 73 rag the 75 rag and the 76 glasshouse now we have a bunch of Impalas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 04:30 PM~13354901
> *i love glasshouses, if i can thats the 2nd lowrider i want
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2009, 04:35 PM~13354933
> *buy the white one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13354967
> *stick with 1 project, i learned that its hard working on 2 projects, thats why ima try getting rid of the regal and im dumping all the money in the 63
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 21 2009, 06:40 AM~13344590
> *i know you dont :uh:
> *


the only progress u have is more pics :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13358999
> *the only progress u have is more pics :0
> *


i always have little progress on my car...i just re-polished all my trim today, looks like chrome


----------



## 919ryder

:around:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:420:


----------



## 919ryder

I know you guys have seen Purple Rain in the new issue of LRM..... the homie Carlos' lincoln that was in Lowyalty at that point in time  it's got a fully chromed 350 under the hood :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 24 2009, 06:07 AM~13371647
> *I know you guys have seen Purple Rain in the new issue of LRM..... the homie Carlos' lincoln that was in Lowyalty at that point in time  it's got a fully chromed 350 under the hood :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i saw it bitch is clean


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 24 2009, 06:07 AM~13371647
> *I know you guys have seen Purple Rain in the new issue of LRM..... the homie Carlos' lincoln that was in Lowyalty at that point in time  it's got a fully chromed 350 under the hood :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Well the cars are put on hold, nothing bad... I am sacrificing a small amount of time and money to gain a lifetime comitment. Will have updates soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

heres some history for you guys  

when i was little we had this hanging in our den 










never knew what it was always thought it was license plate but found out it was a old plaque from back in the days :0 also the car club is still around their out of fresno


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2009, 01:22 PM~13374688
> *Well the cars are put on hold, nothing bad... I am sacrificing a small amount of time and money to gain a lifetime comitment. Will have updates soon! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13374650
> *clean ride!
> *


ur inbox is full


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 24 2009, 12:25 PM~13374728
> *heres some history for you guys
> 
> when i was little we had this hanging in our den
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never knew what it was always thought it was license plate but found out it was a old plaque from back in the days :0 also the car club is still around their out of fresno
> *


my dad still has his old plaque kinda looks like that, when he was in New Illusions C.C Washington Chapter


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2009, 04:04 PM~13376227
> *ur inbox is full
> *


cleared


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2009, 04:05 PM~13376240
> *my dad still has his old plaque kinda looks like that, when he was in New Illusions C.C Washington Chapter
> *


yeah my old CC plaque looked like that :0 


oh took these pics today

saw this at dairy queen










and my neighbors ride :0


----------



## 919ryder

:0 nice


----------



## six trey impala

i'll try to see if i can snap a pic of my dads plaque...if u go into the new illusions cc form on here u'll probably find one


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 25 2009, 08:14 AM~13383316
> *i'll try to see if i can snap a pic of my dads plaque...if u go into the new illusions cc form on here u'll probably find one
> *


----------



## six trey impala

just got back from a funeral took the 63 a close friend of the family passed been driving the 63 all day on $5 this weekend ima pull the motor out my plans are to have the car running by Tuesday maybe monday if i work on it on sunday but it'll have ANOTHER motor in it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2009, 06:48 PM~13400039
> *just got back from a funeral took the 63 a close friend of the family passed been driving the 63 all day on $5 this weekend ima pull the motor out my plans are to have the car running by Tuesday maybe monday if i work on it on sunday but it'll have ANOTHER motor in it :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie :angel:


made this video the other day to update my old video





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYLMmysudxg


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## 919ryder

:uh: where yall at??? 

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13408546
> *:uh: where yall at???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

this thread is dead...delete it...... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 27 2009, 01:45 PM~13408951
> *this thread is dead...delete it...... :biggrin:
> *


its gettn there, im tired of postin pics too bring it up :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2009, 04:06 PM~13409491
> *its gettn there, im tired of postin pics too bring it up :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

i'll have some progress tonight, hope u guys gets some too  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Im starting Operation heart transplant right now, see how long it takes me too get that motor out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2009, 04:59 PM~13410347
> *Im starting Operation heart transplant right now, see how long it takes me too get that motor out
> *


got all the shit on the bottom done, now im gonna lower the car and unbolt my headers and distributor and it'll be ready to come out :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

got alot done soo far, got the tranny unbolted, torque converter unbolted, fan, pulleys, radiators out, starters out, headers are unbolted i had to take the fuel pump off too to get too one of the motor mounts but got those all unbolted, now all thats left is the distributor, which will take no more then 5 min, but i need help taking my hood off cause its big and heavy, and i cant get it by myself but other then that it'll be ready to come out tonight...im doing it pretty fast i think for doing it by myself :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2009, 09:27 PM~13411975
> *got alot done soo far, got the tranny unbolted, torque converter unbolted, fan, pulleys, radiators out, starters out, headers are unbolted i had to take the fuel pump off too to get too one of the motor mounts but got those all unbolted, now all thats left is the distributor, which will take no more then 5 min, but i need help taking my hood off cause its big and heavy, and i cant get it by myself but other then that it'll be ready to come out tonight...im doing it pretty fast i think for doing it by myself :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin sweet bro make sure u dont forget or loss parts

i only get one day at work now :uh: i got shit to buy man thats not fair im probably gunna find a new job soon

i havent seen my car in like a week and a half i need to go to the shop bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 28 2009, 11:36 AM~13416231
> *fuckin sweet bro make sure u dont forget or loss parts
> 
> i only get one day at work now :uh: i got shit to buy man thats not fair im probably gunna find a new job soon
> 
> i havent seen my car in like a week and a half i need to go to the shop bad
> *


yea thats why i wanted to do it quick so i dont forget where shits at and where it goes, the motors already out, im just gonna wash the 283 really quick and drop that in...


----------



## six trey impala

we'll see if all goes smooth (which i know it wont) i might be able to get it running tonight :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

motors in now, i stopped for today cause im gonna go to a bbq with the club, and its raining here but tomorrow it'll be running for sure.


----------



## six trey impala

JEW GUAYES ESUCK!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## BigVics58

Big props to the youngsters! I'm prety young myself, 21. Started out wit a BEAT DOWN lo lo bike n now I got a few buckets :biggrin: keep on it, low lows have kept me motivated to do lots of things, I think it's a gear lifestyle.


----------



## BigVics58

Ha ha I meant GREAT not gear


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13435737
> *Big props to the youngsters! I'm prety young myself, 21. Started out wit a BEAT DOWN lo lo bike n now I got a few buckets :biggrin:  keep on it, low lows have kept me motivated to do lots of things, I think it's a gear lifestyle.
> *


Thanks alot man!! that ur 58 in tha pic? looks good!


----------



## BigVics58

Yep, had it since I was 11, but didn get the keys till I was 18 and had diploma :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 30 2009, 07:23 PM~13436834
> *Yep, had it since I was 11, but didn get the keys till I was 18 and had diploma :biggrin:
> *


damn that car looks really clean!!!
yea my car isnt officially mine until i turn 18 and get my diploma too :biggrin: once i graduate first thing ima do is transfer it too my name :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2009, 09:12 PM~13437561
> *damn that car looks really clean!!!
> yea my car isnt officially mine until i turn 18 and get my diploma too :biggrin: once i graduate first thing ima do is transfer it too my name :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowXcFalcon

yo guyz i dont have any fresh rides under by belt but my 4door falcon is gunna turn heads i have built 2 2door escorts brit built for street racing 
that was b4 i saw a lowrider in NewZealand but i live in Aus now and have a 1987 fod falcon 500 sedan gold with 12slotters and a dirty 4.1 six cyilinder 3rd owner 
1 question...if i wanna hop&dip in my ummm....suburb would i need to stregthin it?
and who has shipped wheels b4 im after sum gold spoked chrome wire daytons 
i got a price from the tyre shop i work at and the said $5000AU im not shure to belive this i was wondering if any of you could tell me 
i love my old falc and wanna punish that pavement with it.
i have nearly every idea on what i wanna do to it. sum of you might remember the user name Lowxf on this site yhea well that was me i got heaps ov advice then and wanna get into the game buy myself 
thanx heaps.......stay true!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowXcFalcon_@Mar 31 2009, 09:59 AM~13442753
> *yo guyz i dont have any fresh rides under by belt but my 4door falcon is gunna turn heads i have built 2 2door escorts brit built for street racing
> that was b4 i saw a lowrider in NewZealand but i live in Aus now and have a 1987 fod falcon 500 sedan gold with 12slotters and a dirty 4.1 six cyilinder 3rd owner
> 1 question...if i wanna hop&dip in my ummm....suburb would i need to stregthin it?
> and who has shipped wheels b4 im after sum gold spoked chrome wire daytons
> i got a price from the tyre shop i work at and the said $5000AU im not shure to belive this i was wondering if any of you could tell me
> i love my old falc and wanna punish that pavement with it.
> i have nearly every idea on what i wanna do to it. sum of you might remember the user name Lowxf on this site yhea well that was me i got heaps ov advice then and wanna get into the game buy myself
> thanx heaps.......stay true!!!!
> *


well if your gonna hop it (not that big into hopping rather cruise and hit switches and chip a bit) your gonna have to reinforce your frame and extend you a arms. have you tried homeboys wire wheels in the wheel and tire section?


----------



## 919ryder

TTT...trying to get my engine in the car this week,,,,but my teacher is in a wheelchair so i can't stay after school


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 31 2009, 10:53 AM~13443635
> *TTT...trying to get my engine in the car this week,,,,but my teacher is in a wheelchair so i can't stay after school
> *


all i need to do is put all my torque converter bolts on, first get my motor to TDC (top Dead Center) then drop my distributor in, bolt up my headers and throw my fan on and alt and i should be done


----------



## six trey impala

where is everyone?? i think the topic is starting to die!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2009, 08:12 PM~13437561
> *damn that car looks really clean!!!
> yea my car isnt officially mine until i turn 18 and get my diploma too :biggrin: once i graduate first thing ima do is transfer it too my name :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You ain't even 18? That's cool. Wats up wit some progress pics?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by LowXcFalcon_@Mar 31 2009, 08:59 AM~13442753
> *yo guyz i dont have any fresh rides under by belt but my 4door falcon is gunna turn heads i have built 2 2door escorts brit built for street racing
> that was b4 i saw a lowrider in NewZealand but i live in Aus now and have a 1987 fod falcon 500 sedan gold with 12slotters and a dirty 4.1 six cyilinder 3rd owner
> 1 question...if i wanna hop&dip in my ummm....suburb would i need to stregthin it?
> and who has shipped wheels b4 im after sum gold spoked chrome wire daytons
> i got a price from the tyre shop i work at and the said $5000AU im not shure to belive this i was wondering if any of you could tell me
> i love my old falc and wanna punish that pavement with it.
> i have nearly every idea on what i wanna do to it. sum of you might remember the user name Lowxf on this site yhea well that was me i got heaps ov advice then and wanna get into the game buy myself
> thanx heaps.......stay true!!!!
> *


Ya if you like it and plan on keepin it reinforce the frame. Extend the a arms n go easy on the switches


----------



## Wicked

420 Ahah!

And not really an update, but the pic pretty much says it all...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 31 2009, 07:55 PM~13448292
> *You ain't even 18? That's cool. Wats up wit some progress pics?
> *


naw 17, i havent even taken any pics at all, just been busy getting the car going, i didnt get it going today but tomorrow i will have it running for sure for sure all i have to do is change the oil and put the belts on, i could have done it tonight but its really cold and i cant see what im doing...


----------



## 919ryder

cool....hopefully i can tak my teacher in to staying after school today...if i can...i should be able to get a lot done


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 1 2009, 05:14 AM~13451679
> *cool....hopefully i can tak my teacher in to staying after school today...if i can...i should be able to get a lot done
> *


damn u foo aint on spring break yet?


----------



## six trey impala

everything is finally all together, just got to put oil in it and I can start it!


----------



## BigVics58

Start that Mofo up!!


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 1 2009, 11:00 AM~13453072
> *damn u foo aint on spring break yet?
> *


nope


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 1 2009, 09:37 PM~13460855
> *Start that Mofo up!!
> *


tried but its acting like the distributor is 180 degrees off all it does is cranks so ima try to get it back to TDC and redrop the distributor and see what happens


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 31 2009, 10:32 PM~13449731
> *420 Ahah!
> 
> And not really an update, but the pic pretty much says it all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 whats wrong with the tranny


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 AM~13465495
> *:0 whats wrong with the tranny
> *


It doesn't go into 2nd or 3rd gear. Everything else works but it's gonna get pulled out and a th350 put in it's place. a Metric 200 is not worth rebuilding...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 2 2009, 03:02 PM~13467016
> *It doesn't go into 2nd or 3rd gear. Everything else works but it's gonna get pulled out and a th350 put in it's place. a Metric 200 is not worth rebuilding...
> *


yea 200's are junk u should put a 700r4 those are really good and they still have the overdrive and they're pretty low geared so u'll have a bit more torque...


----------



## six trey impala

GOT MY CAR RUNNING!!! IM REALLY HAPPY WITH THE MOTOR! ITS REALLY TOUCHY AND YOU CAN HEAR THE CAM ON IT PRETTY GOOD...it still needs too be timed so we'll see how it moves the car once its timed!


----------



## dropped81

im 16 these are my 2 cars


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 2 2009, 05:07 PM~13467885
> *im 16 these are my 2 cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: that LS looks good...is it a real LS or u convert it


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2009, 03:53 PM~13467760
> *yea 200's are junk u should put a 700r4 those are really good and they still have the overdrive and they're pretty low geared so u'll have a bit more torque...
> *


I've been thinking about that, and might just do it down the road. But for now the th350 will be a temporary fix n shit. Plus I can swap the th350 onto another future project afterward...


----------



## Wicked

:uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by dropped81+Apr 2 2009, 06:07 PM~13467885-->
> 
> 
> 
> im 16 these are my 2 cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn your a baller for only being 16 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 06:58 PM~13468339
> *I've been thinking about that, and might just do it down the road. But for now the th350 will be a temporary fix n shit. Plus I can swap the th350 onto another future project afterward...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah my 350 is very reliable for it having a leak and i believe the last time i checked the fluid level it needed like 2 or 3 qrts
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Apr 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13468522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: looks good juan :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13470995
> *yeah my 350 is very reliable for it having a leak and i believe the last time i checked the fluid level it needed like 2 or 3 qrts
> :biggrin: looks good juan :biggrin:
> *


Make sure you keep it as full as you can. 
And thanks it's a crappy jack stand three wheel. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 2 2009, 10:30 PM~13471052
> *Make sure you keep it as full as you can.
> And thanks it's a crappy jack stand three wheel. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I wish i could cause we basically had a case of it but it was wasted on the 53 and it basically bleeds like girl, like a lady lol :biggrin: 
lol yeah but it still looks good try putting the jack either under the a arms or here for extra height :biggrin: 

(sorry it was done in a rush and its kinda crude :biggrin: )


----------



## six trey impala

my dads g-house is almost running too, i cant wait too hear that motor run, my cam has a decent roughness of idle but that motors supposed to be pretty radical, it broke the rear end of the camaro it was in before, we'll see what it does though tomorrow all we have to do is put the fan on and the shroud, i took my car for a drive too the pizza shop it feels more fun now too drive :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2009, 11:08 PM~13471650
> *my dads g-house is almost running too, i cant wait too hear that motor run, my cam has a decent roughness of idle but that motors supposed to be pretty radical, it broke the rear end of the camaro it was in before, we'll see what it does though tomorrow all we have to do is put the fan on and the shroud, i took my car for a drive too the pizza shop it feels more fun now too drive  :biggrin:
> *


damn that powerful :cheesy: you gotta record it or something :biggrin: 
I would have updates for my car but i've been sick tuesday i had a soar throat (no ****) going to a carwash that had a opening for an attendant but as soon as i was reaching for the door another attendant asked if i needed help, i told i was their for the opening and said someone already filled :angry: oh well i'm moving on :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2009, 10:30 PM~13471938
> *damn that powerful :cheesy: you gotta record it or something :biggrin:
> I would have updates for my car but i've been sick tuesday i had a soar throat (no ****) going to a carwash that had a opening for an attendant but as soon as i was reaching for the door another attendant asked if i needed help, i told i was their for the opening and said someone already filled :angry: oh well i'm moving on :biggrin:
> *


yea its supposed too be, im done with my car for a while, ima take a break been working on it straight by myself since last friday.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 12:06 AM~13472316
> *yea its supposed too be, im done with my car for a while, ima take a break been working on it straight by myself since last friday.
> *


 :0 FRIDAY


----------



## j1515




----------



## j1515




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by j1515_@Apr 3 2009, 02:45 AM~13473007
> *Naw dude I can't even look at my car right now!!  :angry:  :angry:  I was looking forward to cruising it a few days ago, and them I notice the car wouldn't got to 2nd gear and I was like FUCK!
> Damn I was ready to go to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i'm the same way when something happens to my car like when the distrib. module went out i said fuck it throw for sale on it and get it out of my sight


----------



## 919ryder

:roflmao: thats what happened to me when i found out that the two intakes from my 2 motors wouldn't match up...i cussed that damn engine out so bad!...took about an hour to clear my head...then i was back at it again  i'm goin on a field trip today...a "play" house that me and my construction class built is in a show...hopefully we will win...that thing has a front porch...finished flooring, and a door bell... :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2009, 12:53 AM~13472881
> *:0 FRIDAY
> *


yup shit wasnt going as planned


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by j1515_@Apr 3 2009, 01:47 AM~13473013
> *Do glasshouse have metal dashboards?? Them fuckers are huge! I seen a black one a while ago the fucker was nice!!
> *


they have a plastic cover going around them,i think the skeleton of the dash is metal though


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 3 2009, 06:06 AM~13473219
> *:roflmao: thats what happened to me when i found out that the two intakes from my 2 motors wouldn't match up...i cussed that damn engine out so bad!...took about an hour to clear my head...then i was back at it again  i'm goin on a field trip today...a "play" house that me and my construction class built is in a show...hopefully we will win...that thing has a front porch...finished flooring, and a door bell... :uh:
> *


damn really :0 before i left for night school my ag class was building a trailer it was going to be like for hay and idk if they built it or not they had planned out and everything going to lift up and shit lol



> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:20 AM~13474595
> *yup shit wasnt going as planned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:21 AM~13474601
> *they have a plastic cover going around them,i think the skeleton of the dash is metal though
> *


you are correct sir :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ima take my car too the car wash today its greasier and dirtier then a mutherfucker it rained hella here so all my windows are brown with water spots


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:30 AM~13474687
> *ima take my car too the car wash today its greasier and dirtier then a mutherfucker it rained hella here so all my windows are brown with water spots
> *


i'm gonna head to autozone pick me up a can of tire shine then i'm gonna wash mine too cause it dirty as hell after both snow storms and rain we got all in one week :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13474802
> *i'm gonna head to autozone pick me up a can of tire shine then i'm gonna wash mine too cause it dirty as hell after both snow storms and rain we got all in one week :0
> *


we got the same thing! it would snow then mix with rain then it like turned into hail :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:53 AM~13474860
> *we got the same thing! it would snow then mix with rain then it like turned into hail :angry:
> *


the storm we got was just snow and rain


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2009, 10:08 AM~13474982
> *the storm we got was just snow and rain
> *


im all out of bleach white :angry: i guess i'll just use the brush at the car wash on my tires :biggrin: :biggrin: i never use it on the paint because im sure they're other retarded people like me that use it on they're tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 11:14 AM~13475035
> *im all out of bleach white :angry: i guess i'll just use the brush at the car wash on my tires :biggrin:  :biggrin: i never use it on the paint because im sure they're other retarded people like me that use it on they're tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 never used the brush usually the stall i use the water pressure is always better than the rest and just use that :biggrin: but now i just wash it here at the house cause i don't waste money lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2009, 10:21 AM~13475096
> *:0 never used the brush usually the stall i use the water pressure is always better than the rest and just use that :biggrin: but now i just wash it here at the house cause i don't waste money lol
> *


over here the stall closest too the auto car wash is the one that has the most pressure and throws out the most soap so i always go too that one, but i like going to the one at my school cause its 50 cents


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 11:30 AM~13475177
> *over here the stall closest too the auto car wash is the one that has the most pressure and throws out the most soap so i always go too that one, but i like going to the one at my school cause its 50 cents
> *


thats how much the car wash by one of the juniors highs use to cost last time i was their it was a buck 75 fo 3 minutes and i can't do my car in 3 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2009, 10:36 AM~13475213
> *thats how much the car wash by one of the juniors highs use to cost last time i was their it was a buck 75 fo 3 minutes and i can't do my car in 3 minutes :biggrin:
> *


all the other ones here are $1.50 for 2:50 i usually spend like 4 bucks washing it, but right now there was a car wash at autozone and some girls were there in bikinis   they were like "hey thats a nice car come wash it" i rolled by there like 3 times :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2009, 04:01 PM~13445673
> *where is everyone?? i think the topic is starting to die!
> *


i been lil busy tryin to get ready for school and im working

bad news tho they raised the gpa minmum of taking college classes to 3.0, i got fucked out of free shit wtf man :angry:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2009, 04:15 PM~13467951
> *:scrutinize: that LS looks good...is it a real LS or u convert it
> *


nope real ls its a 86


----------



## dropped81

heres some more pics of it


----------



## ElMonte74'

clean

some new pics i took today :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 4 2009, 04:39 AM~13479466
> *clean
> 
> some new pics i took today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey big EL, howsit going with the monte dawg?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 4 2009, 12:54 AM~13480889
> *hey big EL, howsit going with the monte dawg?
> *


SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW


----------



## 919ryder

TTT...sssssssssssllllllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww just like this thread :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 4 2009, 11:59 PM~13486417
> *TTT...sssssssssssllllllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww just like this thread :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Apr 5 2009, 12:59 AM~13486417-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT...sssssssssssllllllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww just like this thread :uh: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2009, 01:11 AM~13493388
> *:0
> *


see what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 6 2009, 06:39 AM~13494288
> *see what i mean :biggrin:
> *


lol pretty nice out today gonna go work on the car


----------



## 919ryder

imma try to put in some work today...


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## BigVics58

:biggrin: when i was YOUNGER.....


----------



## 919ryder

thats a clean ass 58...how YOUNG were u in that pic :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 9 2009, 04:43 AM~13525671
> *thats a clean ass 58...how YOUNG  were u in that pic :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, i was 18, the chick in the back seat didn know what was goin on till the inside filled with smoke :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 9 2009, 03:18 PM~13530468
> *Thanks, i was 18, the chick in the back seat didn know what was goin on till the inside filled with smoke :biggrin:
> *


u know thats coming out of the exhaust :biggrin: j/k

whats everyone been up too, got my dads glasshouse started already its moving on its own power sounds really good but loud...today hasnt been too good for me though, 4th period i threw up so they sent me home, i've felt like shit all day :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

heres the seats...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2009, 06:03 PM~13521749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooo console shift!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13531577
> *ooo console shift!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Apr 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13521767-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  when i was YOUNGER.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that 58 is clean are those mcleans
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13531284
> *u know thats coming out of the exhaust :biggrin: j/k
> 
> whats everyone been up too, got my dads glasshouse started already its moving on its own power sounds really good but loud...today hasnt been too good for me though, 4th period i threw up so they sent me home, i've felt like shit all day :uh:
> *


felt like that all last week now i have bronchitis.
didn't get anything done yet but will try soon :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> damn that 58 is clean are those mcleans
> 
> i dont know exactly what they are but know they OLD :dunno:
> 
> ill get a up clost pic if i can


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 10 2009, 08:52 AM~13537902
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks a lil dirty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2009, 10:25 AM~13538721
> *damn that 58 is clean are those mcleans
> felt like that all last week now i have bronchitis.
> didn't get anything done yet but will try soon :biggrin:
> *


i still feel the same today, didnt go too school, my stomachs making some weird ass noises


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 10 2009, 11:45 AM~13538885
> *i still feel the same today, didnt go too school, my stomachs making some weird ass noises
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## ElMonte74'

> damn that 58 is clean are those mcleans
> 
> i dont know exactly what they are but know they OLD :dunno:
> 
> ill get a up clost pic if i can
Click to expand...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 10 2009, 10:45 AM~13538881
> *looks a lil dirty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya thats bc those pics a pretty close to when i bought it and the dude was missin a top and had it outside all open :thumbsdown: its clean now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 11 2009, 09:22 AM~13545882
> *ya thats bc those pics a pretty close to when i bought it and the dude was missin a top and had it outside all open :thumbsdown:  its clean now
> *


thats cool cleaning a car aint shit, once u get started u dont wanna stop till the cars clean, hard part is wanting to start too clean it :biggrin: 
since i put the 283 that was gonna go into the regal into the 63 i might just throw the 350 that was in the 63 in the regal because i wanna drive the car its just that im kinda burned out right now with working on cars, i've been working on both mine and my pops car for the past 3 or 4 weeks, last night i was welding up some exhaust for my pops car


----------



## BigVics58

ya i hear ya, i dont get to do much to em during the week but on weekends i try to, jus lately the weather has been shity and i was a magic mountain yesterday so im debatin on workin on em. i kno i "should"


----------



## 919ryder

well, i can't work on the linc until next week..im on spring break now and my shop teacher is on vacation on the other side of NC...i guess if i wanted to work on it bad enough, i could break in the school...but i'll pass


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 11 2009, 03:52 PM~13547702
> *well, i can't work on the linc until next week..im on spring break now and my shop teacher is on vacation on the other side of NC...i guess if i wanted to work on it bad enough, i could break in the school...but i'll pass
> *


shit i been working my ass off, i get spring break too but i will be working 4 outta 7 days.....next pay check is gunna be nice.


----------



## 919ryder

cool...so any updates on the caddy? also, not to get into ur personal business but about how much do u make a week out there?? if u don't mind me asking...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 11 2009, 10:26 AM~13545908-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool cleaning a car aint shit, once u get started u dont wanna stop till the cars clean, hard part is wanting to start too clean it :biggrin:
> since i put the 283 that was gonna go into the regal into the 63 i might just throw the 350 that was in the 63 in the regal because i wanna drive the car its just that im kinda burned out right now with working on cars, i've been working on both mine and my pops car for the past 3 or 4 weeks, last night i was welding up some exhaust for my pops car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Apr 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13547387
> *ya i hear ya, i dont get to do much to em during the week but on weekends i try to, jus lately the weather has been shity and i was a magic mountain yesterday so im debatin on workin on em. i kno i "should"
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Apr 11 2009, 03:52 PM~13547702-->
> 
> 
> 
> well, i can't work on the linc until next week..im on spring break now and my shop teacher is on vacation on the other side of NC...i guess if i wanted to work on it bad enough, i could break in the school...but i'll pass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13549509
> *shit i been working my ass off, i get spring break too but i will be working 4 outta 7 days.....next pay check is gunna be nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Apr 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13550017
> *cool...so any updates on the caddy? also, not to get into ur personal business but about how much do u make a week out there?? if u don't mind me asking...
> *


x2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13550017
> *cool...so any updates on the caddy? also, not to get into ur personal business but about how much do u make a week out there?? if u don't mind me asking...
> *


im gunna get my windsheild replaced sometime when i aint workin, idk about that exhaust leak. i havent been at the shop alot and bob doesnt liek exhaust work. i feel like if i take it back to majestic that he will fix what he thinks is wrong and i will get in and the exhaust leak still be there. fucking mechanics man lol

dude it varies, we get paid every other week on thrusday. usually my checks are around 150, ive gotten some checks for 176 and some for 100 it depends bro. this next one should be around 190 or 220

this is during the school year, during the summer all my checks were about 200 something. plus they have been hiring tons of new people which makes it harder to get hours :uh:


----------



## BigVics58

dam, when i was in high school i would work the grape fields on the weekends. i HATED that job, but i needed to make money some how, think i would make $100 bucks in a weekend


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 9 2009, 05:21 PM~13531551
> *heres the seats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these for the 63?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 11 2009, 10:20 PM~13550714
> *are these for the 63?
> *


Lol no i just have them for sale, they're for a 70-77 monte or anything else u wanna put them in, they're swivels :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

nice, my homie put swivels in has cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 12 2009, 06:48 AM~13552223
> *nice, my homie put swivels in has cutty
> *


yea i've seen quite a bit of people put them in g-bodies, they're cool if u just ate like 4 double cheese burgers and u cant really get out, just pull the lever and swivel the seat out and ur good too go! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Check out the Vid i made of last night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1954J4htuIY


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 12 2009, 11:50 AM~13553575
> *Check out the Vid i made of last night
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1954J4htuIY
> *


  cool video polo


----------



## BigVics58

looks like a fun weekend  that white 63 looks dope.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13558323
> *looks like a fun weekend   that white 63 looks dope.
> *


which one??!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 13 2009, 12:56 AM~13558731
> *which one??!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the stock one the one with the 13s looks like shit lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 12 2009, 11:56 PM~13558731
> *which one??!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 13 2009, 08:09 AM~13559911
> *the stock one the one with the 13s looks like shit lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


yea the one on 13s is a bucket.







 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Good ole weather here,
















all the white stuff on the ground is hail look in the background u can tell its a sunny day too


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lulz u guys got fucked up weather, ive only seen hail once in real life rofl

fuckit the whole next paycheck goes to the caddy, i just want new tires and paint before it gets on the road. but im tryin to find a lil honda to pimp on the daily, last resort is put the caddy on the road the way it is.....im not fond of that idea...at all


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 13 2009, 07:54 PM~13566420
> *lulz u guys got fucked up weather, ive only seen hail once in real life rofl
> 
> fuckit the whole next paycheck goes to the caddy, i just want new tires and paint before it gets on the road. but im tryin to find a lil honda to pimp on the daily, last resort is put the caddy on the road the way it is.....im not fond of that idea...at all
> *


too bad u weren't closer i'd sell u my honda for $600


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 13 2009, 05:02 PM~13564650
> *Good ole weather here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the white stuff on the ground is hail look in the background u can tell its a sunny day too
> *


CREAM PUFF!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 14 2009, 06:36 PM~13577502
> *CREAM PUFF!
> *


haha yea today it snowed hard, the snow flakes were the size of golf balls


----------



## 919ryder

damn, its nice and rainy over here :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

was a nice day today 77 degrees :cheesy: got all dressed up just to take my brother to the unemployment office and the store :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

dam, and i thought we had it bad with hard winds bendn palm trees. :biggrin: do they make snow chains for 13's????


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 13 2009, 09:09 PM~13566640
> *too bad u weren't closer i'd sell u my honda for $600
> *


fuck :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 14 2009, 08:48 PM~13579240
> *fuck :angry:
> *


have it shipped :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

this weekend its supposed to be around 76 degrees here, friday im taking my car too a show at my school!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder

:0 lucky....


----------



## six trey impala

its gonna be its first show!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 14 2009, 10:11 PM~13579536
> *this weekend its supposed to be around 76 degrees here, friday im taking my car too a show at my school!!! :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 12:31 AM~13580369
> *its gonna be its first show!!!
> *


  i never thought i'd say this, but i can't wait until spring break is over so i can get back to work on the linc :0


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 12:31 AM~13580369
> *its gonna be its first show!!!
> *


im getn my whip back from bein juiced this weekend. going to my first show sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Apr 15 2009, 08:54 AM~13581775
> *im getn my whip back from bein juiced this weekend. going to my first show sunday :biggrin:
> *


where u at the drop jaw show in Va beach back in January??


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 09:28 AM~13581961
> *where u at the drop jaw show in Va beach back in January??
> *


yeah i think so


----------



## 919ryder

cool yeah i went up there with my club.. "LOWYALTY CC". we showed up kinda late but everyone came rushing when we pulled up.... we brought Sunday Driver (the caprice), Dream Catcher (black s-10), and Cold Blooded (red 62 with the mirrored trunk). we had a few other rides but they weren't exactly part of the club...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 14 2009, 10:11 PM~13579536-->
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend its supposed to be around 76 degrees here, friday im taking my car too a show at my school!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13580369
> *its gonna be its first show!!!
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 14 2009, 10:31 PM~13580369
> *its gonna be its first show!!!
> *


i remember my first school car show. i took first in my class  i think i got pics somehere??


----------



## 919ryder

my school's never had a car show, prolly never will :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13586207
> *my school's never had a car show, prolly never will :uh:
> *


make one happen! :0


----------



## BigVics58

that sucks. i had the hood rats jockn my shit when they seen me pull up in my low low, wasnt hard to get a number that day :biggrin: :biggrin: 

on another note, i knew a dude who was selln two lincolns, one cut, between the two you coulda made a clean car, he wanted like 1500 for both. i think he junked them bc he couldn sell em


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 06:48 PM~13587033
> *make one happen! :0
> *


trust me i've already tried...principle says it's a no-go b/c we don't have funds and he doesn't want to be responsible for anyone's car getting messed with or anything else that these wannabe thugs may try to pull off :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13587092
> *trust me i've already tried...principle says it's a no-go b/c we don't have funds and he doesn't want to be responsible for anyone's car getting messed with or anything else that these wannabe thugs may try to pull off :angry:
> *


do it as ur senior project


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 14 2009, 10:47 PM~13580552-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up homie!! whats new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:54 AM~13581775
> *im getn my whip back from bein juiced this weekend. going to my first show sunday :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Apr 15 2009, 03:17 PM~13586073
> *i remember my first school car show. i took first in my class  i think i got pics somehere??
> *


yea no one really knows i have the car, my pops picked me up in it a couple times and let me drive but i think its only been at my school like 3 times since i've put the wheels and skirts on...i just washed it today, im gonna pull it in the garage and vacume it out and wax it and put some bling bling on my tires (Black Magic tire cleaner) i doubt i'll take first though cause the club is gonna go too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 06:47 PM~13587552
> *What up homie!! whats new?
> yea no one really knows i have the car, my pops picked me up in it a couple times and let me drive but i think its only been at my school like 3 times since i've put the wheels and skirts on...i just washed it today, im gonna pull it in the garage and vacume it out and wax it and put some bling bling on my tires (Black Magic tire cleaner) i doubt i'll take first though cause the club is gonna go too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Be done and done with interior and inside glass so all you have to do at show is use detailer to touch up the outside from dirt. ICE spray detailer & microfiber works good on paint and chrome for quick wipe... 

oh and dont forget the undercoating on fender wells :biggrin: 

good luck homie and take plenty pics of first show for the memories :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13587092
> *trust me i've already tried...principle says it's a no-go b/c we don't have funds and he doesn't want to be responsible for anyone's car getting messed with or anything else that these wannabe thugs may try to pull off :angry:
> *


dat sux!!! would he be cool if no funds from school where used???


maybe grab sponsors... since its smaller show maybe give away plaques since there a bit cheaper then trophies. Maybe donate money to your autobody class for upgrades. :0 

Maybe have your club help out...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 06:11 PM~13587771
> *Be done and done with interior and inside glass so all you have to do at show is use detailer to touch up the outside from dirt. ICE spray detailer & microfiber works good on paint and chrome for quick wipe...
> 
> oh and dont forget the undercoating on fender wells :biggrin:
> 
> good luck homie and take plenty pics of first show for the memories :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, yea ima vacume the car out today and clean up the glass and maybe wax it tonight most likely i'll do it tonight, funny u mentioned the undercoating cause i went and bought some paint to do that too :biggrin: :biggrin: i clean my wheels and chrome with Chrome Wax i do everything by hand, i would use eagle one on my wheels but its too expensive, but ima polish all my trim up with mothers so i can bring the shine back out on the trim around the window  i'll make sure too get alot of pics


----------



## Wicked

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13587964
> *uffin:
> *


WHOA  is that Juan gotti i see :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: wassup homie hows everything going with life and the monte?


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13588021
> *WHOA  is that Juan gotti i see :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wassup homie hows everything going with life and the monte?
> *


Juan Gotti?? Why you say that!? :biggrin: :biggrin: It's going okay, I picked up a tranny thinking it was a th350 but turned out to be a th400. So I gotta get rid of it, and I'm still searching for a short tail 350. As for life it's okay just spending most of my time wrenching away at other people's cars. :biggrin: Y tu? I hear the 6tre is car show bound?? :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13588066
> *Juan Gotti?? Why you say that!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  It's going okay, I picked up a tranny thinking it was a th350 but turned out to be a th400. So I gotta get rid of it, and I'm still searching for a short tail 350. As for life it's okay just spending most of my time wrenching away at other people's cars. :biggrin:  Y tu? I hear the 6tre is car show bound??  :0
> *


those th400s go for quite a bit, alot more then a th350 how much u pay for it? yea the 63s gonna go to its first show on friday we'll see how that goes, should be fun not expecting to bring any trophies home but fuck it i'll probably be the only one there in high school with a 63 SS :biggrin: thats my trophy, i've been wrenching away at other people cars too, it never stops, tore my car apart from the motor put the other one in thought i was done with cars but started helping my dad with the glasshouse got the car running then i had to weld up some exhaust for him, cause we made dual exhaust since it was factory single out of some old exhaust we had laying around he's just welding this little piece on the manifold and it should be done but it sounds Reaaaally tough i wanna see what its gonna do on the road. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i dont think i've ever showed u guys the motor that i put in it but here it is nothing special just a little bit of chrome, theres gonna be more too come thats for sure, its a 283 with a bigger cam and 350 heads, headers, edelbrock performer intake, a 4bbl carter 725 carb and HEI distributor, it actually moves the car really good for being a 283 it moves it better then the 350 and the 327 :biggrin: sounds cooler too


----------



## six trey impala

Today


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13588123
> *those th400s go for quite a bit, alot more then a th350 how much u pay for it? yea the 63s gonna go to its first show on friday we'll see how that goes, should be fun not expecting to bring any trophies home but fuck it i'll probably be the only one there in high school with a 63 SS  :biggrin: thats my trophy, i've been wrenching away at other people cars too, it never stops, tore my car apart from the motor put the other one in thought i was done with cars but started helping my dad with the glasshouse got the car running then i had to weld up some exhaust for him, cause we made dual exhaust since it was factory single out of some old exhaust we had laying around he's just welding this little piece on the manifold and it should be done but it sounds Reaaaally tough i wanna see what its gonna do on the road. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dude gave it to me for $100. Supposedly rebuilt 10k ago, torque converters a year old, it cam out of a k-5 Blazer. It's all I know. here a snap shot of it.
When I got it.








After cleaning it.









Good luck and I'm sure you'll win something. Not many that age have a car like yours. And yous lucky I wish I was wrenching on older rides. Everybody over here is crazy about imports. :uh:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 05:57 PM~13588182
> *i dont think i've ever showed u guys the motor that i put in it but here it is nothing special just a little bit of chrome, theres gonna be more too come thats for sure, its a 283 with a bigger cam and 350 heads, headers, edelbrock performer intake, a 4bbl carter 725 carb and HEI distributor, it actually moves the car really good for being a 283 it moves it better then the 350 and the 327  :biggrin: sounds cooler too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh how I'd kill for my engine bay to be as simple as yours. Soon..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 07:13 PM~13588378
> *Dude gave it to me for $100. Supposedly rebuilt 10k ago, torque converters a year old, it cam out of a k-5 Blazer. It's all I know. here a snap shot of it.
> When I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and I'm sure you'll win something. Not many that age have a car like yours. And yous lucky I wish I was wrenching on older rides. Everybody over here is crazy about imports.  :uh:
> *


damn that fuckers huge, $100 is pretty cheap i'd put it up for like $175 obo hot rodders use em when the motors are built cause they hold up really good and lay the power down really good, a stock motor doesn't even have enough power unless its a big block

lol yea the engine bay is really simple on these cars, all u need is gas,spark and vacuum lol the glasshouse is worse then a g-body though man all the A/C shit and brackets, that things a pain


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 06:25 PM~13588533
> *damn that fuckers huge, $100 is pretty cheap i'd put it up for like $175 obo hot rodders use em when the motors are built cause they hold up really good and lay the power down really good, a stock motor doesn't even have enough power unless its a big block
> 
> lol yea the engine bay is really simple on these cars, all u need is gas,spark and vacuum lol the glasshouse is worse then a g-body though man all the A/C shit and brackets, that things a pain
> *


I should have known it wasn't a 350 but dude kept telling me it was. At first glance I was like :ugh: :scrutinize: Then I checked the pan and I was like  I'm sticking to a 350. I'd keep the 400 but I need the cash. I've got a few things I gotta get rid of. Hopefully I'll have the car ready in time for school.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 07:42 PM~13588773
> *I should have known it wasn't a 350 but dude kept telling me it was. At first glance I was like :ugh: :scrutinize: Then I checked the pan and I was like   I'm sticking to a 350. I'd keep the 400 but I need the cash. I've got a few things I gotta get rid of. Hopefully I'll have the car ready in time for school.
> *


i have a th350 for my car it rebuilt with a shift kit in it, i was gonna throw it in when i put the 283 in it but i'd have too spend on shortening my drive shaft and i was on a budget build so i decided to wait...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13588835
> *i have a th350 for my car it rebuilt with a shift kit in it, i was gonna throw it in when i put the 283 in it but i'd have too spend on shortening my drive shaft and i was on a budget build so i decided to wait...
> *


6, 9, or 12? I need one with a 6" tail. And it should bolt right up.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 07:52 PM~13588917
> *6, 9, or 12? I need one with a 6" tail. And it should bolt right up.
> *


mines a 6" tail, yea it'll bolt up too ur's im pretty sure the length is the same on the 200 and the th350 i have to shorten mine up a couple inches cause mines got the stock 2 speed powerglide


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 06:53 PM~13588944
> *mines a 6" tail, yea it'll bolt up too ur's im pretty sure the length is the same on the 200 and the th350 i have to shorten mine up a couple inches cause mines got the stock 2 speed powerglide
> *


 Let's trade my 400 for your 350. aha. :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

Deal or No Deal...that is the question.....


imma try to have a show at my school by senior year...that way my car will be ready for it....oh yeah i don't have to do a senior project....they dropped it b/c they said they didn't give us enough time and instruction...whatever...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13589607
> *Deal or No Deal...that is the question.....
> imma try to have a show at my school by senior year...that way my car will be ready for it....oh yeah i don't have to do a senior project....they dropped it b/c they said they didn't give us enough time and instruction...whatever...
> *


they are makin that shit optional here or something, NC is mad fuckin slack the schools are slippin

had a sweet day, got the windshield done and it looks great 235 was worth it. had lunch with my mom and cruised the caddy in teh back neighborhood doin 10-20mph coastin lololol i love that fuckin car no matter how busted it is.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Apr 15 2009, 04:17 PM~13586073-->
> 
> 
> 
> i remember my first school car show. i took first in my class  i think i got pics somehere??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post them if you find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13586207
> *my school's never had a car show, prolly never will :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13587064
> *that sucks. i had the hood rats jockn my shit when they seen me pull up in my low low, wasnt hard to get a number that day :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> on another note, i knew a dude who was selln two lincolns, one cut, between the two you coulda made a clean car, he wanted like 1500 for both. i think he junked them bc he couldn sell em
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that sucks :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@Apr 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13587092
> *trust me i've already tried...principle says it's a no-go b/c we don't have funds and he doesn't want to be responsible for anyone's car getting messed with or anything else that these wannabe thugs may try to pull off :angry:
> *


 :0 

i put a application in at allsup's again 1. to get a job and 2. to see if i'm on the no hire list  i hope i get it, this time i won't mis-read my schedule. My homie john is one of my best homies i have, he came through and bought me some new shocks for the front :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 15 2009, 07:57 PM~13588182-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think i've ever showed u guys the motor that i put in it but here it is nothing special just a little bit of chrome, theres gonna be more too come thats for sure, its a 283 with a bigger cam and 350 heads, headers, edelbrock performer intake, a 4bbl carter 725 carb and HEI distributor, it actually moves the car really good for being a 283 it moves it better then the 350 and the 327  :biggrin: sounds cooler too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good polo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 08:03 PM~13588256
> *Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn clean :biggrin: gonna put the new shocks on tomorrow and get to reprimering the roof


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:11 PM~13591053
> *looks good polo
> damn clean :biggrin: gonna put the new shocks on tomorrow and get to reprimering the roof
> *


thanks homie...what kind of shocks u putting in the monte?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:12 PM~13591059
> *thanks homie...what kind of shocks u putting in the monte?
> *


a set of monroe sensa-trac black, cause i'm tired of it bottoming out over the smallest of bumps


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:20 PM~13591129
> *a set of monroe sensa-trac black, cause i'm tired of it bottoming out over the smallest of bumps
> *


damn ur car sits up high and u still bottom out?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:25 PM~13591173
> *damn ur car sits up high and u still bottom out?
> *


its not that high

not as high as this one






mines a little lower and slants a little to the back :biggrin: and its the way the front end looks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:41 PM~13591301
> *its not that high
> 
> not as high as this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines a little lower and slants a little to the back :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur seems too be the same as that one i think the only thing that makes that look taller cause its got those big ass 15s and bigass tires... i thought u were gonna chop the springs on it or heat them up? my dad got his car rolling...its done for now, he just needs the racing studs for the front so he can tighten up the 13s then he can take it around the block


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh saw this the other day :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:45 PM~13591337
> *oh saw this the other day :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats too bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:44 PM~13591324
> *ur seems too be the same as that one i think the only thing that makes that look taller cause its got those big ass 15s and bigass tires... i thought u were gonna chop the springs on it or heat them up? my dad got his car rolling...its done for now, he just needs the racing studs for the front so he can tighten up the 13s then he can take it around the block
> *


actually I think its the tires their 265's except the one on the passenger side in the rear is a 175/75/R15 i was but my dad is using since he's trying to get the lights for the 53 to work so he can drive it and i haven't had time for it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:46 PM~13591340
> *thats too bad :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i think its bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:50 PM~13591368
> *actually I think its the tires their 265's except the one on the passenger side in the rear is a 175/75/R15 i was but my dad is using since he's trying to get the lights for the 53 to work so he can drive it and i haven't had time for it
> *


u should buy some 13s for it it would look pretty sick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:52 PM~13591381
> *:0 i think its bad ass :biggrin:
> *


caca!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13591386-->
> 
> 
> 
> u should buy some 13s for it it would look pretty sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i'm thinking just buy some chinas for now till i have enough to buy me some zeniths :biggrin: :biggrin: probally go with 100 spoke and have 50 spokes chrome the other 50 red :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13591389
> *caca!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


to you :0 i still wanna build a euro when i first wanted to build one was when they where still popular :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 10:58 PM~13591431
> *thats what i'm thinking just buy some chinas for now till i have enough to buy me some zeniths :biggrin:  :biggrin: probally go with 100 spoke and have 50 spokes chrome the other 50 red :biggrin:
> to you :0 i still wanna build a euro when i first wanted to build one was when they where still popular :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: they were never popular in my book :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2009, 11:59 PM~13591436
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: they were never popular in my book :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

idk why but i think my car may have a posi but i punched it in a parking lot and it went side ways :biggrin: lol


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13591337
> *oh saw this the other day :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Poor e30. I could use some parts off that car. It's perfect for an early model plastic bumper swap.


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 16 2009, 12:59 AM~13591436
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: they were never popular in my book :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mine either :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13591480
> *:0
> 
> idk why but i think my car may have a posi but i punched it in a parking lot and it went side ways :biggrin: lol
> *


if it lays 2 stripes it could be posi jack up the car from the rear end and start the car and put it in gear if both wheels spin the same way then it has a posi or look too see if it has a stamp


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13601426
> *if it lays 2 stripes it could be posi jack up the car from the rear end and start the car and put it in gear if both wheels spin the same way then it has a posi or look too see if it has a stamp
> *


  

couldnt put the shocks on had to drive my brother around all day then it rained so i hope tomorrow maybe :0


----------



## Wicked




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13591337
> *oh saw this the other day :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^Showed this to my homie earlier and he flipped out. He's a big fanatic when it comes to cars like those. Here's his two rides. I should be rollin' in one of these soon.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 18 2009, 01:42 AM~13612785
> *^Showed this to my homie earlier and he flipped out. He's a big fanatic when it comes to cars like those. Here's his two rides. I should be rollin' in one of these soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin: 


Changed my shocks yesterday got some pics :biggrin: 




well i was trying to figure out how to get the top bolt off (while cussing it out) for 3 hours :uh: so i had to call in the big guns my homie john 










took some pics of his 84 Monte SS


























and heres my old shocks that have probally been on the car since we bought it :0


----------



## 919ryder

nice...now clean them white walls :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13616933
> *nice...now clean them white walls :0
> *


gonna do it tomorrow i was in so much pain today   :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

my arms are in so much pain...fuckers are red as hell...i was cutting grass and working on vehicles all day with a muscle shirt on :uh: :burn:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13619056
> *my arms are in so much pain...fuckers are red as hell...i was cutting grass and working on vehicles all day with a muscle shirt on :uh: :burn:
> *


 :0 pendejo :uh: :biggrin: i was fighting to get a bolt out and kept getting up cause the wrong size socket and bruised the hell out of hand and arms :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

haha, i got hurt today to, burned the hell outa my finger on the lawn mower :biggrin: .


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13623747
> *haha, i got hurt today to, burned the hell outa my finger on the lawn mower :biggrin: .
> *


lol  


anyone here get into a fight with their brothers and have like a heavy guilt hangin over you  cause i gave it to him good till he knocked me down (NO ****)


----------



## 919ryder

i usewd to beat my bro's ass every day


----------



## BigVics58

ha ha, nope. but ima go beat down my lil sis jus for the hell of it :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SOME KINDA PROGRESS


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nice

im buying a 800 dollar 4 door accord soon, its a straight drive so i will have to learn how to drive it. it needs some shit fixed tho, my step dads a honda wiz so it all good


----------



## 919ryder

str8 drives aint shit to drive...

a lil trick u might find handy.....if ur stopped on an incline trying to go upward, try letting off the clutch just a lil bit (not so much that it jumps the gun and cuts off, but just enough that u can feel it try to pull a lil bit) this way, it will stay running and you wont have to hold the brake down, let off the brake, push the gas pedal, and let off the clutch all at once 

 kinda hard to understand but it works


----------



## Wicked

2AM Bump! :420:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 06:28 AM~13640128
> *str8 drives aint shit to drive...
> 
> a lil trick u might find handy.....if ur stopped on an incline trying to go upward, try letting off the clutch just a lil bit (not so much that it jumps the gun and cuts off, but just enough that u can feel it try to pull a lil bit) this way, it will stay running and you wont have to hold the brake down, let off the brake, push the gas pedal, and let off the clutch all at once
> 
> kinda hard to understand but it works
> *


shit i aint complainin lol

havin money in your pocket that u bust you ass for feels good, but prob is u dont wanna send it lol


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 22 2009, 02:02 AM~13652307
> *2AM Bump! :420:
> *


8:51 drunk off corona :420: bump


----------



## 919ryder

:0 7:48 in the mornin at school bump :around:


----------



## Wicked

:420: 5AM no sleep bump


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 24 2009, 05:00 AM~13675199
> *:420: 5AM no sleep bump
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you win. :angry:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13683574
> *:0  :0  :0  you win. :angry:
> *


I sure don't feel like a winner. 

No sleep + that day where everything goes wrong =   :tears:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn that sucks, we all have them days wayy too often

got my honda now, 91 4 door accord lx :biggrin:
spent most of the day cleaning everything


----------



## BigVics58

my girl told me to sell my cutty or caddy, maybe both and buy a honda. i told her to get out my car. she hasn brought that subject up again. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13688556
> *my girl told me to sell my cutty or caddy, maybe both and buy a honda. i told her to get out my car. she hasn brought that subject up again. :biggrin:
> *


lmfao nice bro

but i gotta have this car its important, im to picky with the caddy so picky nothing has been done on it. but with this honda i can get in a go to work school andthe shop. i will be abel to visit the shop more often when i get the the title, my licsense and insurance set up.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 15 2009, 06:13 PM~13588378
> *Dude gave it to me for $100. Supposedly rebuilt 10k ago, torque converters a year old, it cam out of a k-5 Blazer. It's all I know. here a snap shot of it.
> When I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and I'm sure you'll win something. Not many that age have a car like yours. And yous lucky I wish I was wrenching on older rides. Everybody over here is crazy about imports.  :uh:
> *


Sold this bitch for $200 today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

true true.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

god damn i been workin my ass off

and where da fuck is everyone, check in!!!!


----------



## Wicked

I just bought a th350.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2009, 08:36 PM~13721346
> *I just bought a th350.
> *


put that bitch in dude and go cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

:dunno: I might or might not. It's been sitting for 2 years and the tranny fluid looks funky. I might have to rebuild it :happysad:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hope not dude

april 29th in 13 mins bitches!!!!!! my bday has come once again :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Also If any u guys know anyone who need these let me know I gotta get rid of them!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2009, 09:05 PM~13721869
> *:dunno: I might or might not. It's been sitting for 2 years and the tranny fluid looks funky. I might have to rebuild it :happysad:
> *


fuck it rebuild it and shove that bitch in and cruise :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Apr 28 2009, 09:47 PM~13722740-->
> 
> 
> 
> hope not dude
> 
> april 29th in 13 mins bitches!!!!!! my bday has come once again :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> happy b day mikey
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Apr 28 2009, 09:51 PM~13722828
> *Also If any u guys know anyone who need these let me know I gotta get rid of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i wish they could fit mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13722740
> *hope not dude
> 
> april 29th in 13 mins bitches!!!!!! my bday has come once again :biggrin:
> *


its 10:17pm here but Happy Birfday!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2009, 08:05 PM~13721869
> *:dunno: I might or might not. It's been sitting for 2 years and the tranny fluid looks funky. I might have to rebuild it :happysad:
> *


what color is it? if it looks like chocolate Milk then it could have water in it or it could just be old fluid, just drain the fluid and put it in if the fluid looks black it could be burnt up...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2009, 11:19 PM~13724598
> *what color is it? if it looks like chocolate Milk then it could have water in it or it could just be old fluid, just drain the fluid and put it in if the fluid looks black it could be burnt up...
> *


 :0  hows the 63 coming along polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 28 2009, 10:31 PM~13724798
> *:0   hows the 63 coming along polo
> *


it been sitting last time i took it out was for that car show 2 weeks ago...theres this car show here again im probably gonna take it too that one too...what bout urs?


----------



## Switchblade

Just turned 21, do I qualify?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 28 2009, 10:51 PM~13725133
> *Just turned 21, do I qualify?
> *


no sorry...


















:biggrin: jus fuckin with yea, everyone's welcome in this topic...post pics of ur ride?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 28 2009, 11:47 PM~13725084-->
> 
> 
> 
> it been sitting last time i took it out was for that car show 2 weeks ago...theres this car show here again im probably gonna take it too that one too...what bout urs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been chaufering my brother around so i havent had time to do shit to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 11:51 PM~13725133
> *Just turned 21, do I qualify?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm you'll have to take that up with human resources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol welcome
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 28 2009, 11:52 PM~13725147
> *no sorry...
> :biggrin: jus fuckin with yea, everyone's welcome in this topic...post pics of ur ride?
> *


x2


----------



## six trey impala

I saw Ericg was in here, post pics of the new monte? and ur bicycle with the side cart :roflmao: :roflmao: wassup homie!


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2009, 11:52 PM~13725147
> *no sorry...
> :biggrin: jus fuckin with yea, everyone's welcome in this topic...post pics of ur ride?
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 12:02 AM~13725282
> *I saw Ericg was in here, post pics of the new monte? and ur bicycle with the side cart :roflmao:  :roflmao: wassup homie!
> *


 :0 

That lincolns clean homie


----------



## Switchblade

It's getting there.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 28 2009, 10:19 PM~13724598
> *what color is it? if it looks like chocolate Milk then it could have water in it or it could just be old fluid, just drain the fluid and put it in if the fluid looks black it could be burnt up...
> *


It looks like pink tranny fluid a bit milky, and smells funky yah I think it did get some water in it, or at least a bit of moisture. Think it'll work? I still gotta get some things figured out. The shift linkage, the vacuum modulator my th200 doesn't have one, and the th200 has a tv cable where as a th350 has a kick down cable.. I was a bit surprised who the guy was who sold me the tranny. I didn't know who he was but, he let me know he was the Editor of the mag called "Super Chevy". What are the chances of that happening huh? :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 28 2009, 11:12 PM~13725409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Lincoln and I'm loving the photography skills!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13722740
> *hope not dude
> 
> april 29th in 13 mins bitches!!!!!! my bday has come once again :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 29 2009, 12:56 AM~13725752
> *Nice Lincoln and I'm loving the photography skills!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 28 2009, 11:54 PM~13725749
> *It looks like pink tranny fluid a bit milky, and smells funky yah I think it did get some water in it, or at least a bit of moisture. Think it'll work? I still gotta get some things figured out. The shift linkage, the vacuum modulator my th200 doesn't have one, and the th200 has a tv cable where as a th350 has a kick down cable.. I was a bit surprised who the guy was who sold me the tranny. I didn't know who he was but, he let me know he was the Editor of the mag called "Super Chevy". What are the chances of that happening huh?  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 yea it should work, a linkage should be easy to find or too make Th350 parts are sold everywhere


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 28 2009, 11:24 PM~13725541
> * It's getting there.
> *


what kind of camera u using? car looks really clean!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 29 2009, 12:54 AM~13725749
> *It looks like pink tranny fluid a bit milky, and smells funky yah I think it did get some water in it, or at least a bit of moisture. Think it'll work? I still gotta get some things figured out. The shift linkage, the vacuum modulator my th200 doesn't have one, and the th200 has a tv cable where as a th350 has a kick down cable.. I was a bit surprised who the guy was who sold me the tranny. I didn't know who he was but, he let me know he was the Editor of the mag called "Super Chevy". What are the chances of that happening huh?  :cheesy:
> *


damn really i read super chevy once in awhile.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2009, 11:10 AM~13729659
> *damn really i read super chevy once in awhile.
> *


Yup, so the name Terry Cole should sound familiar than? Everything he owns seems to be supercharged! :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 06:17 AM~13726554
> *:0 yea it should work, a linkage should be easy to find or too make Th350 parts are sold everywhere
> *


Imma drain the fluid than. What about the the vacuum modulator? I have to run a line to a vacuum source right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 29 2009, 01:19 PM~13731077
> *Imma drain the fluid than. What about the the vacuum modulator? I have to run a line to a vacuum source right?
> *


yea just a rubber line i think i have mine running to my carb, not exactly sure...


----------



## Wicked

Imma ask on the gbodyforum, I'm sure someone has done a th200 to th350 swap. I just wanna make sure I get this done right. hno:

Here a pic of it. Cellphone... :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 29 2009, 03:35 PM~13732570
> *Imma ask on the gbodyforum, I'm sure someone has done a th200 to th350 swap. I just wanna make sure I get this done right. hno:
> 
> Here a pic of it. Cellphone... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that looks like one...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 05:04 PM~13733453
> *yup that looks like one...
> *


Got it right the second time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 29 2009, 05:24 PM~13733674
> *Got it right the second time.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 29 2009, 12:12 AM~13725409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks guys had a pretty good bday

nice linc dude


----------



## six trey impala

U get some 13z?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 06:42 PM~13733871
> *U get some 13z?
> *


nope just cash, im worried about getting the honda on the road and driving it. i gotta get the new radiator fans. my step dad said hes got my bday present in the mail....i betting its for the honda....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 29 2009, 05:50 PM~13733943
> *nope just cash, im worried about getting the honda on the road and driving it. i gotta get the new radiator fans. my step dad said hes got my bday present in the mail....i betting its for the honda....
> *


u got a honda?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 07:50 PM~13734647
> *u got a honda?
> *


yeah dude....look back a few pages lol

91 honda accord lx 4 door stck shift


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 29 2009, 08:44 PM~13736585
> *yeah dude....look back a few pages lol
> 
> 91 honda accord lx 4 door stck shift
> *


coo!! i've missed out quite a bit i guess :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Apr 29 2009, 02:17 PM~13731054-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, so the name Terry Cole should sound familiar than? Everything he owns seems to be supercharged!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dads javelin will hopefully be super charged :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 02:19 PM~13731077
> *Imma drain the fluid than. What about the the vacuum modulator? I have to run a line to a vacuum source right?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Apr 29 2009, 03:00 PM~13731496
> *yea just a rubber line i think i have mine running to my carb, not exactly sure...
> *


you are correct sir

well my car's dead again this time i got things sorta figured out so its between the battery and alternator  :biggrin:  and gonna put a little chrome on under the cause i'm swapping that big hunking air collector for a chrome one :biggrin:


----------



## j1515




----------



## ElMonte74'

holy fuck i tripped out for a moment cause i thought i saw this in off topic :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well i fixed my car :cheesy: it wasnt the alt or the batt........

























come to find out my amp was the cause of it all  cause i use a old artillery case a a tool box and the kept grounding my amp out to that was the cause of the power loss  :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## 919ryder

yo Mikey, you coming down to Greensboro for our show?? two more days


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 30 2009, 11:57 PM~13751684
> *
> *


wassapenning


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 1 2009, 06:28 AM~13752315
> * yo Mikey, you coming down to Greensboro for our show?? two more days
> *


as always.....nope

no one to go with or take me up there. i will come next year for sure now that i got my honda


----------



## Wicked

I took the tranny pan off and found it full off deteriorated house paint, and of course tranny fluid... Dude.. W T F ? :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BigVics58

bwahahahahaha! i found a pic of me fresh outa high school workn on my ride :biggrin: what a geek


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 1 2009, 06:52 PM~13759201
> *bwahahahahaha! i found a pic of me fresh outa high school workn on my ride :biggrin:  what a geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a geek with a bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 1 2009, 05:52 PM~13759201
> *bwahahahahaha! i found a pic of me fresh outa high school workn on my ride :biggrin:  what a geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of seats does it have, look like they sit really high


----------



## six trey impala

no updates on the 63 but today i got some parts for the regal, got the Digital Dash,Electric Trunk Popper, both tail lights, stock radio and im gonna be getting another front bumper...


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 1 2009, 06:46 AM~13752749
> *wassapenning
> *


Jus stayin busy! Good news looks like I finally get to work on the trey here in next couple of weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 1 2009, 10:42 PM~13761694
> *Jus stayin busy! Good news looks like I finally get to work on the trey here in next couple of weeks. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Spray it!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13761581
> *what kind of seats does it have, look like they sit really high
> *


original seats, thats how they are jus re-upholsterd with "mole hair". lol some old man was in love with the material and wanted to know where i got it bad. lmfao. thoought i had pics but i guess not. ill find em


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 1 2009, 11:29 PM~13762039
> *original seats, thats how they are jus re-upholsterd with "mole hair". lol some old man was in love with the material and wanted to know where i got it bad. lmfao. thoought i had pics but i guess not. ill find em
> *


oh it looked like it had bucket seats in the back


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 1 2009, 06:32 PM~13759453
> *a geek with a bad ass ride :biggrin:
> *


thanks. and to think i used to pull hoes like nothin lookn like that. wow amazin what a cool ride will do for ya :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13764000
> *thanks. and to think i used to pull hoes like nothin lookn like that. wow amazin what a cool ride will do for ya :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13757626
> *as always.....nope
> 
> no one to go with or take me up there. i will come next year for sure now that i got my honda
> *


it's all good...next year u will get to see me and my linc up clos e and personal... :biggrin: we had a good turnout, plus i got to meet an OG Hall of Famer.... Kita (founder of UCE) he is really a cool as cat...talks real straight up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 4 2009, 07:39 AM~13777613
> *it's all good...next year u will get to see me and my linc up clos e and personal... :biggrin: we had a good turnout, plus i got to meet an OG Hall of Famer.... Kita (founder of UCE) he is really a cool as cat...talks real straight up
> *


WHOA :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

took my car too another show yesterday!!!
























my bro got his car out there too


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 4 2009, 01:47 PM~13780965
> *took my car too another show yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! so do you plan on cutn that mofo or what?


----------



## six trey impala

OHHH YEAA thinking about maybe cutting it later this year or do the regal, the only thing that kinda stops me from cutting the 63 right now cause the stress cracks they get where the quarter panel and roof meets is showing and i dont want it too take off once i juice it, but when i do i'll probably cut that piece out and replace it...but ima do a mild wrap on the frame too before i do it, just rear arches, front cross member, spring pockets and anything thats visible and do some a-arms too extened 1.5.


----------



## BigVics58

NICE. i would deffinetly take my time on the 63 an do it right  . juice the regal first and practice with that one, least thats what i would do  either way youll be the cool guy in school


----------



## GsrCrx

Hey i would like to introduce myself, my name is matias, i am on my first lowrider right now, its a 97 town car with 3 pumps and 8 batteries, im having a problem with the seal thats by the back left wheel, once every month or so it will actually go out and throw out all my differential oil, the differential is all reinforced, is not bent at all so what could be the problem???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> *took my car too another show yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bro got his car out there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


carfs looked good polo




> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this SS is clean thats how clean my homie john wants to get his SS



> _Originally posted by GsrCrx_@May 4 2009, 11:46 PM~13787407
> *Hey  i would like to introduce myself, my name is matias, i am on my first lowrider right now, its a 97 town car with 3 pumps and 8 batteries, im having a problem with the seal thats by the back left wheel, once every  month or so it will actually go out and throw out all my differential oil, the differential is all reinforced, is not bent at all so what could be the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey welcome homie my names Beto


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by GsrCrx_@May 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13787407
> *Hey  i would like to introduce myself, my name is matias, i am on my first lowrider right now, its a 97 town car with 3 pumps and 8 batteries, im having a problem with the seal thats by the back left wheel, once every  month or so it will actually go out and throw out all my differential oil, the differential is all reinforced, is not bent at all so what could be the problem???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car...about the seal im not too sure, i'd go in the maintenance form and ask in there...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 4 2009, 10:54 PM~13787495
> *
> this SS is clean thats how clean my homie john wants to get his SS
> *


u should hear it, that fuckers mean, its got a fully built 350 with posi rear end, those back tires dont last very long :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:420: happy Cinco De Mayo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 5 2009, 06:51 AM~13788927-->
> 
> 
> 
> u should hear it, that fuckers mean, its got a fully built 350 with posi rear end, those back tires dont last very long :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what year is his, my homies is a 84 still has the 305 in it sounds mean now and drives better since we fixed it while we where at a show in hereford :biggrin: his has the posi as well but he has tranny probs like mine so he cant do burn outs and donuts to long  but the dude that owned it before him wrecked it and put a 84 ls front clip on it  and then changed it from a floor shift to a column :angry: and he also needs a new duck tail :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-919ryder_@May 5 2009, 08:31 AM~13789486
> *:420: happy Cinco De Mayo :biggrin:
> *


you to homie


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 4 2009, 07:39 AM~13777613
> *it's all good...next year u will get to see me and my linc up clos e and personal... :biggrin: we had a good turnout, plus i got to meet an OG Hall of Famer.... Kita (founder of UCE) he is really a cool as cat...talks real straight up
> *


  Good people, with alot of wisdom. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

i never knew about this topic :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2009, 11:04 AM~13791587
> *what year is his, my homies is a 84 still has the 305 in it sounds mean now and drives better since we fixed it while we where at a show in hereford :biggrin: his has the posi as well but he has tranny probs like mine so he cant do burn outs and donuts to long  but the dude that owned it before him wrecked it and put a 84 ls front clip on it  and then changed it from a floor shift to a column :angry: and he also needs a new duck tail :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you to homie
> *


its a 83 i think updated to a 88 its got the column shifter
heres some pics of the interior
















its got a chrome rear end under it just that the car is too low to get pics lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:05 PM~13792190
> *i never knew about this topic  :cheesy:
> *


now you do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 11:57 AM~13792104
> * Good people, with alot of wisdom. :biggrin:
> *


What up...hows everything going down there?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 12:18 PM~13792332
> *What up...hows everything going down there?
> *



thats a bad ass impala you got there homie i want a 61 bad soon as i finish my current project and im a young rider too 21 i guess i qualify :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:21 PM~13792370
> *thats a bad ass impala you got there homie i want a 61 bad soon as i finish my current project and im a young rider too 21 i guess i qualify  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, 61's are probably one of the harder impalas too find those and the 58s but they look sick ass fuck the only thing im not too crazy for is the dash, they're the same as the 62 and i dont like the gauges but a dakota digital dash would fix that real quick...what kind of project you workin on right now?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 5 2009, 12:18 PM~13792332-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up...hows everything going down there?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is all good! Got some well needed rest yesterday and today. Just working on some small pieces on my dash, got get it ready for future plans, you knooowwwww :biggrin:
> 
> Your 63 and the rest of R.I. lookin' good at show, glad you are taking pics. I regret not taking pics at car shows. I traveled 10 hours to a show once and lost all my pics when my phone broke
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:21 PM~13792370
> *thats a bad ass impala you got there homie i want a 61 bad soon as i finish my current project and im a young rider too 21 i guess i qualify  :biggrin:
> *


I'm 25 and still hang out here with the homies :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 01:15 PM~13792305
> *its a 83 i think updated to a 88 its got the column shifter
> heres some pics of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its got a chrome rear end under it just that the car is too low to get pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn thats bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 12:26 PM~13792432
> *Everything is all good! Got some well needed rest yesterday and today. Just working on some small pieces on my dash, got get it ready for future plans, you knooowwwww :biggrin:
> 
> Your 63 and the rest of R.I. lookin' good at show, glad you are taking pics. I regret not taking pics at car shows. I traveled 10 hours to a show once and lost all my pics when my phone broke
> I'm 25 and still hang out here with the homies :biggrin:
> *


thanks,yea the first show that one at my school, i was in a hurry try to shuffle all the cars around too get mine out of the garage and i forgot the camera :uh: but luckily the other guys in the club brought one...this show was pretty cool not too many cars but still had fun i hadnt driven my car since the high school show so before we went to this show we met up at the car wash and i washed it and vacuumed it out.


----------



## .TODD

> thanks,yea the first show that one at my school, i was in a hurry try to shuffle all the cars around too get mine out of the garage and i forgot the camera :uh: but luckily the other guys in the club brought one...this show was pretty cool not too many cars but still had fun i hadnt driven my car since the high school show so before we went to this show we met up at the car wash and i washed it and vacuumed it out.

















[/quote]

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s269/he.../regal001-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## .TODD




----------



## six trey impala

>


http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s269/he.../regal001-1.jpg[/img]
























[/quote]
oooo a regal :cheesy: :biggrin: 
u strappin the frame?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:46 PM~13792633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seeing shit likes this makes me wanna juice my regal instead of the impala, they look hella mean locked up and with the a-arms extended all bulldoggin...


----------



## six trey impala

u converted it too a SBC??


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 12:51 PM~13792702
> *u converted it too a SBC??
> *



SBC?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:53 PM~13792725
> *SBC?
> *


 :biggrin: 
Small block chevy


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 12:54 PM~13792743
> *:biggrin:
> Small block chevy
> *



 O YEAH chevy all the way


----------



## .TODD

just ordered 2000.00 worth of parts to chrome it out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:57 PM~13792775
> *  O YEAH chevy all the way
> *


i was thinking about doing that too mine, cause i got a 350 that i recently pulled out of the 63 but the only thing that is stopping me is i dont wanna spend on getting a tranny because i dont think the one in my car is a multi pattern tranny, but i found a oldsmobile 350 that i might put in it that'll bolt right in so i might just do that...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 11:57 AM~13792104
> * Good people, with alot of wisdom. :biggrin:
> *


STRAIGHT UP UCE, U KNOOOOOOW
KITA IS A GOOD GUY WITH LOTS OF WISDOM
REAL DOWN TO EARTH CAT, ONE LOVE TO KITA
U KNOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## .TODD

just spent 500.00 to get my turbo 350 tranny rebuilt


----------



## .TODD

will post more pics when page renews


----------



## six trey impala

I dont wanna spend too much money on this car right now because i'd rather put the money into the 63 but if i dont sell that 350 that i have sitting i might build it for the regal, i was gonna do it for the 63 but that cars too big its not gonna move that great anyways so i'd rather do it too a smaller car...the regals just too have fun, i went and got the Digital Dash for it the other day and the electric trunk popper too since mine didnt have it....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 01:03 PM~13792837
> *I dont wanna spend too much money on this car right now because i'd rather put the money into the 63 but if i dont sell that 350 that i have sitting i might build it for the regal, i was gonna do it for the 63 but that cars too big its not gonna move that great anyways so i'd rather do it too a smaller car...the regals just too have fun, i went and got the Digital Dash for it the other day and the electric trunk popper too since mine didnt have it....
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:05 PM~13792872
> *
> *


what year is ur regal?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 01:11 PM~13792941
> *what year is ur regal?
> *



85


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:13 PM~13792962
> *85
> *


 :biggrin: 
urs white with blue interior or burgundy?


----------



## .TODD

[/quote]


----------



## .TODD




----------



## six trey impala

what size strokes u got in it?


----------



## .TODD

> what size strokes u got in it?


14s  


broken header panel :angry: 




























































































did put the chrome tierods on yet but trust i got em  




































[/quote]


----------



## six trey impala

> 14s
> broken header panel :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did put the chrome tierods on yet but trust i got em


[/quote]
that Y bone looks easy too make


----------



## six trey impala

if i do a setup in mine i wanna do just a basic 2 pumps with 8 batts and 12" strokes with shocks i, i just want it too be snappy in the front. just to mess around with


----------



## .TODD

snappy :cheesy: good word  mines snappy allright 8 batteries goin to my piston with all 1 inch ports the shit is scary hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:24 PM~13793091
> *snappy  :cheesy:  good word    mines snappy allright 8 batteries goin to my piston with all 1 inch ports the shit is scary  hno:
> *


we got a regal in the club with a BMH piston pump to the front with 8 batts too, its setup for 10 batts but he's only running 8 that cars really snappy just needs stiffer coils


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 01:28 PM~13793128
> *we got a regal in the club with a BMH piston pump to the front with 8 batts too, its setup for 10 batts but he's only running 8 that cars really snappy just needs stiffer coils
> *



yes sir i got the koolaid grey ones if you can see em but i bought them from ron at BMH 4 3/4 ton with 1 cut torched off works for me.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:24 PM~13793091
> *snappy  :cheesy:  good word    mines snappy allright 8 batteries goin to my piston with all 1 inch ports the shit is scary  hno:
> *


any vids of it in action?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:31 PM~13793161
> *yes sir i got the koolaid grey ones if you can see em but i bought them from ron at BMH 4 3/4 ton with 1 cut torched off works for me.
> *


hes got 4 tons in the car right now, that he's using but the ones he's got for the car are 4 1/2 tons that are being broken in a different car...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 02:35 PM~13793210
> *any vids of it in action?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont wanna go back and re read yalls conversation but is it single or double :0


----------



## .TODD

i wish i dont have a digital camera and my blackberry doesnt record trust me im working on video


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 5 2009, 01:37 PM~13793232-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 i dont wanna go back and re read yalls conversation but is it single or double :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@May 5 2009, 12:46 PM~13792633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:43 PM~13793293
> *i wish i dont have a digital camera and my blackberry doesnt record trust me im working on video
> *


have u tried charging that pump yet?


----------



## .TODD

nope :biggrin: and that bitch is still to violent


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:48 PM~13793354
> *nope  :biggrin:  and that bitch is still to violent
> *


yea we havent tried charging the one in the regal but it still wants too take off just bottoms out after the 3rd lick...but once they throw the 4 1/2s in i think its gonna catch some sky


----------



## .TODD

:yessad: :thumbsup: yeah regals are known for bottoming out :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 03:55 PM~13793420
> *:yessad:  :thumbsup:  yeah regals are known for bottoming out  :uh:
> *


*i give your car 35 inches on the sticks** not hating homie but just seeing how its built thats what i would say, give or take a couple inches*


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 01:55 PM~13793420
> *:yessad:  :thumbsup:  yeah regals are known for bottoming out  :uh:
> *


they're fun, i like the way they handle they're comfortable too with the pillow seats


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 5 2009, 01:58 PM~13793454
> *i give your car 35 inches on the sticks not hating homie but just seeing how its built thats what i would say, give or take a couple inches
> *



:wow: :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 02:00 PM~13793476
> *they're fun, i like the way they handle they're comfortable too with the pillow seats
> *


My first car was a regal with pillow tops. Smooth ride and comfortable. Crazy thing is that I chose it over a kandy red 64 impala :0 

I had the option to ride that day or get the 64 and wait till I got the car running as it needed engine work. But as a youngsta with girls calling me I chose to ride that day :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 02:42 PM~13793884
> *My first car was a regal with pillow tops. Smooth ride and comfortable. Crazy thing is that I chose it over a kandy red 64 impala :0
> 
> I had the option to ride that day or get the 64 and wait till I got the car running as it needed engine work. But as a youngsta with girls calling me I chose to ride that day :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



live and learn i guess :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 02:42 PM~13793884
> *My first car was a regal with pillow tops. Smooth ride and comfortable. Crazy thing is that I chose it over a kandy red 64 impala :0
> 
> I had the option to ride that day or get the 64 and wait till I got the car running as it needed engine work. But as a youngsta with girls calling me I chose to ride that day :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 02:53 PM~13794007
> *live and learn i guess  :biggrin:
> *


Live and learn what? To this day I am glad I did that decision.  

64 would of slowed me down if not made it impossible from achieving my goals, now that I have achieved them and can afford to build my cars the way I want to I can own multiple Impalas. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 03:05 PM~13794121
> *Live and learn what? To this day I am glad I did that decision.
> 
> 64 would of slowed me down if not made it impossible from achieving my goals, now that I have achieved them and can afford to build my cars the way I want to I can own multiple Impalas.  :biggrin:
> *



yeah that makes sense now that you explain it that way.but im so attached to my car and put in so much work so much sacrifice,3 girl friends, walking in the snow and rain and ppl laughing at me for putting money into a car that i wasnt driving that i wouldnt trade it for any impala. although i would love to have a 61 my favorite year but not in exchange even tho i know the impala is worth way more, in dollar value anyway.......


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 03:10 PM~13794170
> *yeah that makes sense now that you explain it that way.but im so attached to my car and put in so much work so much sacrifice,3 girl friends, walking in the snow and rain and ppl laughing at me for putting money into a car that i wasnt driving that i wouldnt trade it for any impala. although i would love to have a 61 my favorite year but not in exchange even tho i know the impala is worth way more, in dollar value anyway.......
> *


You will know when the time is right to consider the 61 impala in your life. I love Impalas and even have one tatted on me but I knew it wasnt time for me to own one so I waited.

Don't let the laughter or talks get to you from achieving your goals. Stay on your grind and do the regal up and once time then go after your favorite car.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 04:36 PM~13793819
> *:wow:  :uh:
> *


*prove me wrong then*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 5 2009, 04:01 PM~13794711
> *prove me wrong then
> *



i really dont need to prove anything to you but truth be told my car does 55'' all day for 1. for 2 i dont my black berry doesnt record.for 3 i got a pitbull wraped frame,1 1/2 extended and reinforced arms, caprice spindles and im not gonna talk about how much more money i put into the suspension.and a pitbull piston with all 1 inch shit an a adex now alot of money just came out of my mouth if i did all that for 35 inchs i would be quite disappointed.stop hatin on me homie its clear to see this cars has money into it with the exception of the paint.this car wasnt slaped together homie.


----------



## BigVics58

nice regal you got there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 02:44 PM~13793313
> *single  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hope it does better than the one i saw in hereford :uh:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2009, 01:57 PM~13792104
> * Good people, with alot of wisdom. :biggrin:
> *


:yes: i'm still trippin...


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2009, 08:59 PM~13796500
> *damn! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13799264
> *:0 hope it does better than the one i saw in hereford :uh:
> *



:roflmao: never seen that one but sounds like its lays :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 08:25 AM~13801108
> *:roflmao:  never seen that one but sounds like its lays  :biggrin:
> *


shit it fried all the wires :0 hold on i'll get some pics of it


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2009, 07:07 PM~13808634
> *shit it fried all the wires :0 hold on i'll get some pics of it
> *



:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2009, 07:07 PM~13808634
> *shit it fried all the wires :0 hold on i'll get some pics of it
> *


huh??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

nice regal man, glad to see how hard you worked for it...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 6 2009, 07:47 PM~13809159
> *nice regal man, glad to see how hard you worked for it...
> *


x85 thanks homie walked through 2 winters, rain , thosands of dollars , missed bills, 3 girlfriends, countless arguments, 2 jobs, and before and during a recession blood sweat and tears went into this i took this car from a junker roting away in the back of a shop.everything from the medal,fabricators,frame arms all reinforcements are top knotch.i saved the paint for last so thats next almost 20,000 later i demand respect because anybody can go to the vehicles topic and bye somebody elses juiced car for 5 grand but it takes a lowrider at heart to spend triple the amount just to say you were along for the ride


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 07:54 PM~13809264
> *x85 thanks homie walked through 2 winters, rain , thosands of dollars , missed bills, 3 girlfriends, countless arguments, 2 jobs, and before and during a recession blood sweat and tears went into this i took this car from a junker roting away in the back of a shop.everything from the medal,fabricators,frame arms all reinforcements are top knotch.i saved the paint for last so thats next almost 20,000 later i demand respect because anybody can go to the vehicles topic and bye somebody elses juiced car for 5 grand but it takes a lowrider at heart to spend triple the amount just to say you were along for the ride
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
make sure when u get a digi camera u have someone get a pic or vid of it gas hopping lay some sparks on the ground with that back bumper  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2009, 08:10 PM~13809457
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> make sure when u get a digi camera u have someone get a pic or vid of it gas hopping lay some sparks on the ground with that back bumper   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 my cars a hopper and has quite a bit of coil in the rear so it doesnt lay frame but i will be happy to make a gas hoppin video :biggrin: will post soon as i get a damn camera.broke up with the girlfriend shes the one who had the digital :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2009, 08:42 PM~13809095
> *huh??
> *


it was having problems with wiring when they brought it out and when they got it going it chipped for awhile then stopped when they opened the trunk they where messing with the wires and the trunk light up  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2009, 08:39 PM~13809853
> *it was having problems with wiring when they brought it out and when they got it going it chipped for awhile then stopped when they opened the trunk they where messing with the wires and the trunk light up   :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13809767
> *  my cars a hopper and has quite a bit of coil in the rear so it doesnt lay frame  but i will be happy to make a gas hoppin video  :biggrin:  will post soon as i get a damn camera.broke up with the girlfriend shes the one who had the digital  :angry:
> *


I wasnt talking about laying tha ass end i was talking about smashing the ass end with it locked up! bumpercheckin hahaha regals dont look good layin anyways... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 6 2009, 08:50 PM~13810018
> *I wasnt talking about laying tha ass end i was talking about smashing the ass end with it locked up! bumpercheckin hahaha regals dont look good layin anyways... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kinda like this....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 6 2009, 10:55 PM~13811330
> *kinda like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: o shit yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

classic


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 7 2009, 06:49 AM~13813071
> *classic
> *



for sure


----------



## 919ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 06:19 AM~13812875
> *:wow:  o shit yeah  :thumbsup:
> *


so we can be expectin some pics like this of a white regal? :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.

"im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.

dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."

i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.

the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.

so go take somthing apart and learn somthing 




sorry.... the post is kinda long.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 6 2009, 10:55 PM~13811330
> *kinda like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exactly like that i was looking for that pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 05:43 PM~13819505
> *sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.
> 
> "im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.
> 
> dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."
> 
> i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.
> 
> the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.
> 
> so go take somthing apart and learn somthing
> sorry.... the post is kinda long.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

u gonna be at seward or moses?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 05:43 PM~13819505
> *sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.
> 
> "im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.
> 
> dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."
> 
> i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.
> 
> the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.
> 
> so go take somthing apart and learn somthing
> sorry.... the post is kinda long.
> *



congrates homie much respect on accomplishing that im trying to do the same


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 7 2009, 06:52 PM~13820056
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> u gonna be at seward or moses?
> *


im goin to the homies only show in yak on the 24th and then im gonin to seward on the 25th. what about you?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 07:10 PM~13820258
> *im goin to the homies only show in yak on the 24th and then im gonin to seward on the 25th. what about you?
> *


ima try to get my car down too seward but i dont know, thats a long ways and im not sure if my car will make it :biggrin: but i'll most likely gonna be at seward with or without a car...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 06:43 PM~13819505
> *sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.
> 
> "im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.
> 
> dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."
> 
> i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.
> 
> the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.
> 
> so go take somthing apart and learn somthing
> sorry.... the post is kinda long.
> *


long time no see bro, yeah we need to brign that bak. glad to see that u and the lak are makin it


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 7 2009, 06:50 PM~13820044
> *Exactly like that i was looking for that pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im jus cool like that :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 05:43 PM~13819505
> *sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.
> 
> "im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.
> 
> dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."
> 
> i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.
> 
> the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.
> 
> so go take somthing apart and learn somthing
> sorry.... the post is kinda long.
> *


yep, im 21 to and i go to my uncle, very knowedgleable, being that he owned about 5 58 impalas, he knew his way around it. but didn give me everything, he definetly let me make my own mistakes, but thats how you learn lol. props on the lac. pics?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 7 2009, 05:43 PM~13819505
> *sup Ya'll. i've been MIA for a long time. ive been working on my Lak. just about EVERYday. i know some of you guys remember we did the "what you learned that day" where we post one thing that we learned that day. well i got one for ya'll.
> 
> "im only 21. i have made MANY mistakes on my car. but ive learned form the mistakes. i've always went that extra mile when customizing somthing. it may take alil longer, or make you work alil harder. but that little bit is what sets you apart from the other cars out there.
> 
> dont be afraid to ask questions to the old-timers. you might think its a stupied question, but your young, and alot of the time, the old-timers are willing to help you with more then you asked for. and thats how you learn new tricks and old secrets of the lowrider lifestyle."
> 
> i've built my car with my own hands. with help from friends. and i have NEVER droped my Lak off at a hydraulic shop and paid someone else to work on it for me. when you work on your own car, you know what its doing and why its doing that. and you know how to fix it.
> 
> the best thing i can say is "set a goal, and dont stop reaching for it". i've wanted lowrider of the month since i first joined Layitlow. and i finaly got it. now i want to be in LowRider Magazine.
> 
> so go take somthing apart and learn somthing
> sorry.... the post is kinda long.
> *


"No need to make a mistake twice if the mistake has already been made"


Good to see this comin back. I was just thinking about that today of how there is no more quotes or "what did you learn" on this topic.


----------



## six trey impala

I think my ignition switch is going out on the 63...last weekend when i came back from the show i parked it and a lil later my dad called me cause my stereo was on, so i went outside and i saw my generator light was on but my key was off then today it kept doing it too when i took it too get washed


----------



## CaddyKid253

sittin on 3

















my arms

















new steup(not done yet)









custom tail lights


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13831398
> *I think my ignition switch is going out on the 63...last weekend when i came back from the show i parked it and a lil later my dad called me cause my stereo was on, so i went outside and i saw my generator light was on but my key was off then today it kept doing it too when i took it too get washed
> *


hhmmmm :|


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 9 2009, 09:23 AM~13835848
> *sittin on 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new steup(not done yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lac! cant wait till i get mine movin to, got my eyes on this 90 4dr this old lady is drivin, she beats that thing so bad. she said she might wana sell it


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 9 2009, 11:20 AM~13836690
> *nice lac! cant wait till i get mine movin to, got my eyes on this 90 4dr this old lady is drivin, she beats that thing so bad. she said she might wana sell it
> *



bad ass


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 9 2009, 10:23 AM~13835848
> *sittin on 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new steup(not done yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13831398
> *I think my ignition switch is going out on the 63...last weekend when i came back from the show i parked it and a lil later my dad called me cause my stereo was on, so i went outside and i saw my generator light was on but my key was off then today it kept doing it too when i took it too get washed
> *


maybe just go through all the scenarios of what it could be  like when my car was dead a couple of weeks ago and fouind out it was just my amp grounding it out.


got a good deal on a 10'' MTX sub for my car it only me costed me like 10 bucks for it and its brand new :biggrin: 

any one in here have crank windows polo i know your 63 probally does but i need some help the other day i was at my homies house and i closed my door(more like slammed it) and i came home that night and it only went up half way :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 9 2009, 10:21 PM~13840656
> *maybe just go through all the scenarios of what it could be  like when my car was dead a couple of weeks ago and fouind out it was just my amp grounding it out.
> got a good deal on a 10'' MTX sub for my car it only me costed me like 10 bucks for it and its brand new :biggrin:
> 
> any one in here have crank windows polo i know your 63 probally does but i need some help the other day i was at my homies house and i closed my door(more like slammed it) and i came home that night and it only went up half way :0
> *


probably slipped off the track when u slammed?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2009, 01:31 AM~13841385
> *probably slipped off the track when u slammed?
> *


i'll try to see cause it fells like skips a couple teeth :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2009, 12:16 PM~13843986
> *i'll try to see cause it fells like skips a couple teeth :0
> *


yep off track is what it sounds like


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 10 2009, 07:24 PM~13846237
> *yep off track is what it sounds like
> *


cool thanks vic. couldnt look at it today my folks had me running around :uh:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13847463
> *cool thanks vic.  couldnt look at it today my folks had me running around :uh:
> *


some hood rat slammed the door in my 58 and knocked it off track, it was hard as hell to roll up, and didn go up all the way, but went down easy.


----------



## BigVics58

hmm, yesterday this guy offered me a trade for my t top. its a 74 chevy pick up short bed step side, says it runs great and would like to do an even trade for my cutty. he really has his heart set on my car to :scrutinize: . what do you guys think?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13854770
> *hmm, yesterday this guy offered me a trade for my t top. its a 74 chevy pick up short bed step side, says it runs great and would like to do an even trade for my cutty. he really has his heart set on my car to :scrutinize: .  what do you guys think?
> *


Your Cutlass is a T-top and has Buckets with a console. I wouldn't do it. Not an easy car to come by. And those trucks well I'm never been a fan of stepsides, I prefer fleetsides. :dunno:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 11 2009, 04:27 PM~13855178
> *SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE
> *


Fa sho!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 11 2009, 04:27 PM~13855178
> *SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 11 2009, 05:33 PM~13855765
> *Your Cutlass is a T-top and has Buckets with a console. I wouldn't do it. Not an easy car to come by. And those trucks well I'm never been a fan of stepsides, I prefer fleetsides. :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: good memory! but thats what i been thinking, i dont think ill come by another one for the decent price i got this one for. i only seen one other in town and its bagged on twenty somethin's lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 11 2009, 04:27 PM~13855178
> *SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 11 2009, 04:48 PM~13854742-->
> 
> 
> 
> some hood rat slammed the door in my 58 and knocked it off track, it was hard as hell to roll up, and didn go up all the way, but went down easy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEP SAME AS MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 04:51 PM~13854770
> *hmm, yesterday this guy offered me a trade for my t top. its a 74 chevy pick up short bed step side, says it runs great and would like to do an even trade for my cutty. he really has his heart set on my car to :scrutinize: .  what do you guys think?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE I LIKE C10S BUT THE T TOP AND CONSOLE SHIFT IS TO HARD TO COME BY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@May 11 2009, 05:27 PM~13855178
> *SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE
> *


  NOW IF STEVIE D WOULD ONLY DO A HOOK UP ON MY MONTE LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 11 2009, 06:12 PM~13856139
> *:werd:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 12 2009, 01:26 PM~13863990
> *:twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 12 2009, 12:26 PM~13863990
> *:twak:
> *


what the hell i do to you? :buttkick:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 11 2009, 11:24 PM~13859641
> *NOPE I LIKE C10S BUT THE T TOP AND CONSOLE SHIFT IS TO HARD TO COME BY
> *


ya i know, this one was the first i had ever seen and i had to jump on that mofo. hmm. :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 12 2009, 04:11 PM~13866268
> *what the hell i do to you? :buttkick:
> *


I SENT YOU A P.M... SO NOW YOU KNO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 11 2009, 04:27 PM~13855178
> *SUP LIL HOMIES.. KEEP YOUR DREAM'S ALIVE.. BECAUSE DREAM'S DO BECOME TRUE
> *


whats new for this year homie? any new cars coming out?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2009, 07:19 PM~13868197
> *whats new for this year homie? any new cars coming out?
> *


YEA I GOT A NEW TRE COME'N OUT.. SUPER CLEEN & DO'N BIG #'S.. COME'N TO A HOOD NEAR YOU..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13868310
> *YEA I GOT A NEW TRE COME'N OUT.. SUPER CLEEN & DO'N BIG #'S.. COME'N TO A HOOD NEAR YOU..
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13868310
> *YEA I GOT A NEW TRE COME'N OUT.. SUPER CLEEN & DO'N BIG #'S.. COME'N TO A HOOD NEAR YOU..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: EL MUERTERO's lookin hella clean cant wait too see the new one...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2009, 07:30 PM~13868336
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


wassup homie anything new with the regal?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 12 2009, 07:05 PM~13868046
> *I SENT YOU A P.M... SO NOW YOU KNO
> *


replied.


----------



## six trey impala

BUMP!


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks clean polo

got some updates for tomorrow


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 12 2009, 10:34 PM~13870333
> *looks clean polo
> 
> got some updates for tomorrow
> *


thanks  
is the monte juiced now?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13868856
> *BUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

I think i might juice it this year...maybe!!!
if i do im for sure gonna do a mild wrap on the frame just rear arches spring pockets cross member a-arms all the visible shit...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 13 2009, 08:56 PM~13879164-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> is the monte juiced now?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no  you'll see :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 13 2009, 09:38 PM~13879734
> *I think i might juice it this year...maybe!!!
> if i do im for sure gonna do a mild wrap on the frame just rear arches spring pockets cross member a-arms all the visible shit...
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13880964
> *no  you'll see :biggrin:
> :0
> *


yea was thinking about doing it for my senior project, since i probably wont be able too paint it cause of my shallow pockets :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 13 2009, 10:49 PM~13881435
> *yea was thinking about doing it for my senior project, since i probably wont be able too paint it cause of my shallow pockets :biggrin:
> *



anythings possible :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 14 2009, 07:04 AM~13883217
> *anythings possible  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i dont know we'll see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 13 2009, 11:49 PM~13881435-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea was thinking about doing it for my senior project, since i probably wont be able too paint it cause of my shallow pockets :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 14 2009, 08:27 AM~13883364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks bad ass :biggrin: :cheesy: but whats up with the black dots on the fender :0 

if i feel like it i'll post pics i got :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 14 2009, 10:26 AM~13884921
> *:0
> damn looks bad ass :biggrin:  :cheesy:  but whats up with the black dots on the fender :0
> 
> if i feel like it i'll post pics i got :biggrin:
> *


new graphics? :biggrin: lol jk cant wait to see it slammed out


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 13 2009, 10:49 PM~13881435
> *yea was thinking about doing it for my senior project, since i probably wont be able too paint it cause of my shallow pockets :biggrin:
> *



you have the choice to pick a senior project like that??? you are so lucky :worship:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 14 2009, 10:26 AM~13884921
> *:0
> damn looks bad ass :biggrin:  :cheesy:  but whats up with the black dots on the fender :0
> 
> if i feel like it i'll post pics i got :biggrin:
> *


lol it was a quick one


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 14 2009, 04:20 PM~13888401
> *you have the choice to pick a senior project like that??? you are so lucky :worship:
> *


yea a couple people here have used cars as senior projects...it would be nice too show them the car and have the car moving up and down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

man, i went to the wrong school. you should do it, even if you only do the front setup then over the summer knock out the back


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 14 2009, 07:21 PM~13890195
> *man, i went to the wrong school. you should do it, even if you only do the front setup then over the summer knock out the back
> *


yea, if i could find 2 used pumps that would save me alot of money, and just buy cylinders and hoses and shit i'll probably run 10s for now unless i find a good deal on some 12s, i'd like to run 12s with shocks so i'd have a 10" lock up and a decent ride,the spendy part is going too be battery's and metal, id really like to reinforce the frame i'll probably only run like 6 batts for now but i at least wanna reinforce the rear arches for sure and cross member, and im not gonna extend the a-arms just reinforce them but run caprice spindles so i'll still get the 1" extension


----------



## BigVics58

tha spindle idea sounds good. i wonder if theyll fit my 58??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 14 2009, 10:21 PM~13892546
> *tha spindle idea sounds good. i wonder if theyll fit my 58??
> *


yea they should, they work on X frames, u can use caddy or caprice its better too use caprice though if ur gonna run 13s caddys u have too grind them down, its easier too find caprices too...on G-body's they work too they give u the 1" extension and u can use Impala A-arms and get another inch out of them


----------



## six trey impala

the spindles kinda kick out ur wheel a bit too instead of the wheels sitting far in like mine, it'll kick them out a lil bit...








i need to get my car aligned my wheels a lil butterflied cause i got Big Block Springs in the front and its sitting up a lil high its starting to wear the inside of my tire...
you can see it a bit in this pic its a lil butterflied...


----------



## six trey impala

used to sit low with the other springs in the front lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13893142
> *:0
> *


so wheres the updates u were talking about??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 15 2009, 12:30 AM~13893152
> *so wheres the updates u were talking about??
> *


uhh i'll podt them tomorrow i'm messed up right now :420:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2009, 10:36 PM~13892708
> *used to sit low with the other springs in the front lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lucky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 15 2009, 05:31 AM~13894080
> *lucky bastard  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: whys that??


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2009, 10:36 PM~13892708
> *used to sit low with the other springs in the front lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha dude! it seems like you wash your car EVERY day. every time i see it there water on the ground. and i know it dont rain that much in yakima.  

sup ya'll. i saw this lambo as i was cruizin. thought i would show ya.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2009, 10:23 PM~13892569
> *yea they should, they work on X frames, u can use caddy or caprice its better too use caprice though if ur gonna run 13s caddys u have too grind them down, its easier too find caprices too...on G-body's they work too they give u the 1" extension and u can use Impala A-arms and get another inch out of them
> *


i know that you can put caprice upers and spindles on my cutty to give it a little extra. and i heard it worked on 63's, 64's and years like that but i dont know how they would work on 58's, the suspension is a little bit different from others. i did not know impala a arms fit g bodys tho??? only upers or the bottoms to???


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 14 2009, 10:30 PM~13892651
> *the spindles kinda kick out ur wheel a bit too instead of the wheels sitting far in like mine, it'll kick them out a lil bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get my car aligned my wheels a lil butterflied cause i got Big Block Springs in the front and its sitting up a lil high its starting to wear the inside of my tire...
> you can see it a bit in this pic its a lil butterflied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. the frame on my 58 was buckled in the chest so my wheels wore out inside first all the time to  your lucky its jus and alignment


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 15 2009, 11:14 AM~13896629
> *haha dude! it seems like you wash your car EVERY day. every time i see it there water on the ground. and i know it dont rain that much in yakima.
> 
> sup ya'll. i saw this lambo as i was cruizin. thought i would show ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you shoulda 3 wheeled on his ass :biggrin: 


check engine light is on hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 15 2009, 11:14 AM~13896629
> *haha dude! it seems like you wash your car EVERY day. every time i see it there water on the ground. and i know it dont rain that much in yakima.
> 
> sup ya'll. i saw this lambo as i was cruizin. thought i would show ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i wash it every weekend i always have my car clean i never take it out dirty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 03:47 PM~13899064
> *i know that you can put caprice upers and spindles on my cutty to give it a little extra. and i heard it worked on 63's, 64's and years like that but i dont know how they would work on 58's, the suspension is a little bit different from others. i did not know impala a arms fit g bodys tho??? only upers or the bottoms to???
> *


yea the 58s have a lil bit different suspension but im pretty sure it'll work, try asking around.
yea the impalas fit on the g-bodys just the uppers though...
my bros got Caprice Spindles with Impala A-arms on his car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 15 2009, 11:14 AM~13896629
> *haha dude! it seems like you wash your car EVERY day. every time i see it there water on the ground. and i know it dont rain that much in yakima.
> 
> sup ya'll. i saw this lambo as i was cruizin. thought i would show ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna go too moses?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 15 2009, 04:48 PM~13899508
> *yea the 58s have  a lil bit different suspension but im pretty sure it'll work, try asking around.
> yea the impalas fit on the g-bodys just the uppers though...
> my bros got Caprice Spindles with Impala A-arms on his car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm, what year impala upper a arms work? bc i have and extra set of 58 sittin around :biggrin: nice ride by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 15 2009, 05:59 PM~13900033
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up THE REAL BIG M :wave: is that your 63?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 06:13 PM~13900152
> *whats up THE REAL BIG M  :wave:  is that your 63?
> *


SUP HOMIE.. YEA THAT'S MY RIDE..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 05:52 PM~13899977
> *hmmm, what year impala upper a arms work? bc i have and extra set of 58 sittin around :biggrin:  nice ride by the way :thumbsup:
> *


hes got 64s on there right now i think...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 15 2009, 07:04 PM~13900644
> *SUP HOMIE.. YEA THAT'S MY RIDE..
> *


nice, had a chance to get a 63 one time, hella cheap to, $1500 running, kick myself now shoulda picked it up


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 15 2009, 08:24 PM~13901376
> *hes got 64s on there right now i think...
> *


sweet, i think the uppers are all the same?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 07:13 PM~13900152
> *whats up THE REAL BIG M  :wave:  is that your 63?
> *


buy(download) Truucha vol. 25 its on their :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 15 2009, 03:50 PM~13899088-->
> 
> 
> 
> check engine light is on hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the light is on because its had 3 different motors in it. it stays on.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 15 2009, 04:50 PM~13899526
> *you gonna go too moses?
> *


nope


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2009, 03:39 AM~13903523
> *the light is on because its had 3 different motors in it. it stays on.
> nope
> *


seward?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13902734
> *sweet, i think the uppers are all the same?
> *


u gonna put pumps in the 58?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13902726
> *nice, had a chance to get a 63 one time, hella cheap to, $1500 running, kick myself now shoulda picked it up
> *



yeah i want a 61 the most tho but when you actually research the price to restore and bring those older chevys back to life :wow:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2009, 10:22 AM~13905057
> *yeah i want a 61 the most tho but when you actually research the price to restore and bring those older chevys back to life  :wow:
> *


check the prices on a 58 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yessad:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 16 2009, 09:37 AM~13904825
> *u gonna put pumps in the 58?
> *


in the future yea, but im fast baggin it right now . when i pump it ill do it all up pesco pumps an all show worthy. but worry not itll still be a street ride


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 16 2009, 03:39 AM~13903523
> *the light is on because its had 3 different motors in it. it stays on.
> nope
> *


i see


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13903003
> *buy(download) Truucha vol. 25 its on their :biggrin:
> *


ill do it asap


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn boys blowin up the topic, glad to see everyoens doing their thing.
i got nothing to post man, thats sad the caddy is jsut rotting away only getting driven once a week by me. i reall dont wanna drive it without tags....i got my first scare yesterday....i admit i was going about 50mph in a 20mph neighborhood and a dude saw me and stopped me. he pulled out a yellow card which i thought was a detective thing or something. he told me to slow down and shit....it scared the fuck outta me i thought he was a cop...and when i was driving away i was like dont look at the tags dont look at the tags....that was a sign lol. but i do have progress on the honda, i got a new batt for it, and it turns out the temperature control sensor went bad not the radiator fans so i need a new one.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 16 2009, 10:42 AM~13905185
> *in the future yea, but im fast baggin it right now . when i pump it ill do it all up pesco pumps an all show worthy. but worry not itll still be a street ride
> *


air bags belong in steering wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 16 2009, 10:06 PM~13909384
> *air bags belong in steering wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya ya i know, lol. i jus weighed out the goods an bads a decided that bags were what i wanted for now. eventually ill juice it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 16 2009, 11:46 PM~13910083
> *ya ya i know, lol. i jus weighed out the goods an bads a decided that bags were what i wanted for now. eventually ill juice it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats cool its ur ride...post pics when its ur done.


----------



## BigVics58

:yes: i might be picking up my new project today :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 01:10 PM~13912293
> *:yes:  i might be picking up my new project today :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what is it?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 17 2009, 12:20 PM~13912347
> *:0 what is it?
> *


surprise :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 08:26 PM~13915560
> *surprise :biggrin:
> *


1974 pinto? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13916443
> *1974 pinto? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how did you know????? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:09 PM~13916615
> *how did you know????? :biggrin:
> *


i read ur style already


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2009, 10:20 PM~13916711
> *i read ur style already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:23 PM~13916749
> *lol
> *


Give us a Hint G-body or heavy chevy


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2009, 10:26 PM~13916783
> *Give us a Hint G-body or heavy chevy
> *


haha alright ill give you guys one pic. i havn picked it up yet, but i dug up a pic of it









im gettin it from a Groupe cc member


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13916812
> *haha alright ill give you guys one pic. i havn picked it up yet, but i dug up a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gettin it from a Groupe cc member
> *


Cool looks nice, is it 90'd out?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13916849
> *Cool looks nice, is it 90'd out?
> *


na it aint. i dont know if im gonna 90 it either. it was featured it lowrider magazine a long time ago. and it has gone thu more hands then a cheap hooker and looks like it to. the car is pretty beat right now but its saveable, i know the guy who originally painted it tho so im gonna talk to him this week and see what we can do. hopefully i can pick it up this week. too dam hot to do anything tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13916894
> *na it aint. i dont know if im gonna 90 it either. it was featured it lowrider magazine a long time ago. and it has gone thu more hands then a cheap hooker and looks like it to. the car is pretty beat right now but its saveable, i know the guy who originally painted it tho so im gonna talk to him this week and see what we can do. hopefully i can pick it up this week. too dam hot to do anything tho
> *


does it have a setup in it?


----------



## BigVics58

na the setup and chrome undies were gone loooonng time ago.  ill get some tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13916990
> *na the setup and chrome undies were gone loooonng time ago.   ill get some tho
> *


  I NEED 2 PUMPS!!!
i got some blocks too start out with though my bro and a friend is giving me some, im gonna need some tanks and motors now!!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13916990
> *na the setup and chrome undies were gone loooonng time ago.   ill get some tho
> *


ur 58 needs some cruiser skirts it would look real sick with them on


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13917010
> *ur 58 needs some cruiser skirts it would look real sick with them on
> *


i know, i hear that alll the time. a buddy of mine has a set put away for me when i get some money, real cool guy.:biggrin: it pays to make friends trust me.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13917021
> *i know, i hear that alll the time. a buddy of mine has a set put away for me when i get some money, real cool guy.:biggrin:  it pays to make friends trust me.
> *


how much u gettin them for they cost a grip!! i got my skirts for $20 from my cousin


----------



## haze1995

Heres some advice,,,,,

















































Dont be an ass to people with the same hobby as you!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 17 2009, 11:30 PM~13916812-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha alright ill give you guys one pic. i havn picked it up yet, but i dug up a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gettin it from a Groupe cc member
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 looks farmiliar like thw color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 18 2009, 12:10 AM~13917182
> *how much u gettin them for they cost a grip!! i got my skirts for $20 from my cousin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@May 18 2009, 12:48 AM~13917437
> *Heres some advice,,,,,
> Dont be an ass to people with the same hobby as you!
> *


true :werd:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 17 2009, 11:48 PM~13917437
> *Heres some advice,,,,,
> Dont be an ass to people with the same hobby as you!
> *


so true. i know a dude who had a nice ride, wont say names but he is an ass. i wouldn help him for nothin


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 18 2009, 11:15 AM~13920737
> *:0  looks farmiliar like thw color
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 919ryder

:420:


----------



## six trey impala

soooo...


----------



## Wicked

I was chilling at the homies house today and I got a phone call from my parents telling me that the field behind our backyard was on fire. At the time we were working on my homies ride so I basically had to run home as fast as I could. When I got near you could see smoke coming from everywhere. By that time I thought my car had burned in the fire but luckily the fire department responded quickly and controlled it. From what I heard the fire spread quick as fuck! We got lucky it didn't spread to our backyard. Even worse the house... Fuck...


----------



## six trey impala

damn that would have sucked if it got too the monte!!!


----------



## Wicked

My parents are a bit pissed, because the 1st thing I said was "is my car okay?" :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 20 2009, 04:12 PM~13950030
> *My parents are a bit pissed, because the 1st thing I said was "is my car okay?"  :cheesy:
> *


least shes okay


----------



## six trey impala

Put brand new plugs in my car right now, thinking about going too go and get the Cap and Rotor Kit but not sure yet, still wanna go buy oil and my ignition switch


----------



## BigVics58

have you ever tried those bosch plugs that have extra prongs? those wokrd pretty good for me, gave it a lil extra kick :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 08:43 PM~13952687
> *have you ever tried those bosch plugs that have extra prongs? those wokrd pretty good for me, gave it a lil extra kick :biggrin:
> *


those are expensive, i would have spent like 60 or 70 bucks trying too buy those...


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 08:43 PM~13952687
> *have you ever tried those bosch plugs that have extra prongs? those wokrd pretty good for me, gave it a lil extra kick :biggrin:
> *


hno: 

AC Delco. I've heard Bosch is not the best plug for a Chevy, I could be wrong though. :dunno: We're talking about spark plugs right? :ugh:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13953110
> *hno:
> 
> AC Delco. I've heard Bosch is not the best plug for a Chevy, I could be wrong though. :dunno: We're talking about spark plugs right? :ugh:
> *


yea i heard the same thing but i didn get any problems from them, they ran great for me :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 20 2009, 09:13 PM~13953089
> *those are expensive, i would have spent like 60 or 70 bucks trying too buy those...
> *


yep, i paid like 5 bucks each


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 10:08 PM~13953798
> *yea i heard the same thing but i didn get any problems from them, they ran great for me :dunno:
> *


It's probably just BS...


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 20 2009, 08:43 PM~13952687-->
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever tried those bosch plugs that have extra prongs? those wokrd pretty good for me, gave it a lil extra kick :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used them on my 63 before and didnt like em.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 20 2009, 09:13 PM~13953089
> *those are expensive, i would have spent like 60 or 70 bucks trying too buy those...
> *


Whats up Vida, how is everything going? Well my car finally made it to paint prison. She looks rough but will be well worth it when done. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13954004
> *I've used them on my 63 before and didnt like em.
> Whats up Vida, how is everything going? Well my car finally made it to paint prison. She looks rough but will be well worth it when done. :biggrin:
> *


nothing really new on it, im just giving it a tune up so it'll be ready too go too the Moses Lake show its like 2 and a half hours away when ur rolling on 13s and a powerglide :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna be the farthest i've driven the car...


----------



## six trey impala

I run AC DELCO RAPID FIRES in my car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 20 2009, 11:01 PM~13954412
> *nothing really new on it, im just giving it a tune up so it'll be ready too go too the Moses Lake show its like 2 and a half hours away when ur rolling on 13s and a powerglide :biggrin:  :biggrin: gonna be the farthest i've driven the car...
> *


nice, long drives in a low low are the best way to easz your mind, worked for me anyways


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 11:20 PM~13954588
> *nice, long drives in a low low are the best way to easz your mind, worked for me anyways
> *


as long as nothing happens :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i gotta go through all my suspension and wheels too make sure everythings tight...


----------



## BigVics58

good idea. i never did that, i lived life on the wild side and jus kept a tool box in the trunk :biggrin: should be a good time for ya tho


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 20 2009, 05:12 PM~13950030
> *My parents are a bit pissed, because the 1st thing I said was "is my car okay?"  :cheesy:
> *


lol i would of said the same thing



> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13951580-->
> 
> 
> 
> least shes okay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 10:14 PM~13953110
> *hno:
> 
> AC Delco. I've heard Bosch is not the best plug for a Chevy, I could be wrong though. :dunno: We're talking about spark plugs right? :ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13954416
> *I run AC DELCO RAPID FIRES in my car :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i run whatever plugs are the cheapest :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@May 21 2009, 12:20 AM~13954588
> *nice, long drives in a low low are the best way to easz your mind, worked for me anyways
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 21 2009, 12:50 AM~13954896
> *good idea. i never did that, i lived life on the wild side and jus kept a tool box in the trunk  :biggrin:  should be a good time for ya tho
> *


x2 :biggrin: i have a artillery box for my tools :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 21 2009, 10:34 AM~13957902
> *lol i would of said the same thing
> x2
> :0
> i run whatever plugs are the cheapest :biggrin:
> x2
> *


i did that too but the cheap ones foul real easy


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 03:19 PM~13961035
> *i did that too but the cheap ones foul real easy
> *


 :yessad: thats why i went for the expensive ones. they worked alright fo me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 21 2009, 04:42 PM~13961903
> *:yessad:  thats why i went for the expensive ones. they worked alright fo me
> *


Rapid Fires last a long time and they produce more spark, u can tell the difference on those...anyways Sold the 350 that was in the 63 before today, i had it on craigslist for 250 and i sold those monte carlo buckets for 100 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13961920
> *Rapid Fires last a long time and they produce more spark, u can tell the difference on those...anyways Sold the 350 that was in the 63 before today, i had it on craigslist for 250 and i sold those monte carlo buckets for 100 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Might even sell the regal too, some guy might buy for parts, im selling it for 300 want it gone, cant be spending on 2 cars then i got my digi dash for sale and some tail lights people have been sending me messages on those


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 05:02 PM~13962100
> *Might even sell the regal too, some guy might buy for parts, im selling it for 300 want it gone, cant be spending on 2 cars then i got my digi dash for sale and some tail lights people have been sending me messages on those
> *


$300 for the Regal? sounds like a hell of a deal, I got my Monte for that much. Why not use it as a DD? Let me go rent a trailer... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 05:02 PM~13962100
> *Might even sell the regal too, some guy might buy for parts, im selling it for 300 want it gone, cant be spending on 2 cars then i got my digi dash for sale and some tail lights people have been sending me messages on those
> *



:0 pics homie asap you can part it out and get more than that regal parts are wanted


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13962294
> *$300 for the Regal? sounds like a hell of a deal, I got my Monte for that much. Why not use it as a DD? Let me go rent a trailer...  :biggrin:
> *


I dont have the Title too it or i would  
heres the pics todd...dont know about parting it yet, some guy might pick it up for parts but if he dont get it i might just part it out...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 06:08 PM~13962691
> *I dont have the Title too it or i would
> heres the pics todd...dont know about parting it yet, some guy might pick it up for parts but if he dont get it i might just part it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 pretty do not sell that for 300 the fillers and bezels alone are worth more than that


----------



## six trey impala

Todd wat all u want, cause if ur serious about it i'll just part it out for you if you need some parts


----------



## .TODD

hell i will bye the drivers side and passenger side trim if you got no luck with that other guy that regal has a really nice body looks like it was repainted and rewraped


----------



## .TODD

i might bye the whole car :biggrin: give me a sec


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 06:16 PM~13962774
> *hell i will bye the drivers side and passenger side trim if you got no luck with that other guy that regal has a really nice body looks like it was repainted and rewraped
> *


Fuck it i'll just tell him i sold it :biggrin: guess its getting torn down :biggrin: you want the lower rocker mouldings? the car was never painted, its OG paint... u can kinda tell in some spots the cars got its scratches and rock chips, pics make it look real good


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 06:20 PM~13962816
> *Fuck it i'll just tell him i sold it  :biggrin: guess its getting torn down :biggrin: you want the lower rocker mouldings? the car was never painted, its OG paint... u can kinda tell in some spots the cars got its scratches and rock chips, pics make it look real good
> *




youll have that give me a sec im consulting the wife :biggrin: does it run tranny,leaks, how many miles


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13962839
> *youll have that give me a sec im consulting the wife  :biggrin:  does it run tranny,leaks, how many miles
> *


The car dont run, its not getting spark it has the 3.8 in it tranny pukes fluid out...how you gonna get it way down there anyways?
let me know what all u need im gonna part it out


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 21 2009, 06:26 PM~13962876
> *The car dont run, its not getting spark it has the 3.8 in it tranny pukes fluid out...how you gonna get it way down there anyways?
> let me know what all u need im gonna part it out
> *



am transport


----------



## Wicked

If I wanted to I'd be in Washington in a heartbeat.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

The Regal's on it way to Cali! Thanks Sixtre..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 21 2009, 05:44 PM~13961920-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid Fires last a long time and they produce more spark, u can tell the difference on those...anyways Sold the 350 that was in the 63 before today, i had it on craigslist for 250 and i sold those monte carlo buckets for 100 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13962100
> *Might even sell the regal too, some guy might buy for parts, im selling it for 300 want it gone, cant be spending on 2 cars then i got my digi dash for sale and some tail lights people have been sending me messages on those
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13963551
> *If I wanted to I'd be in Washington in a heartbeat..  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@May 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13966036
> *The Regal's on it way to Cali! Thanks Sixtre..
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13966036
> *The Regal's on it way to Cali! Thanks Sixtre..
> *


yea im driving it down there right now :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

How young are we talking in here?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 10:16 AM~13968712
> *How young are we talking in here?
> *


most of these fools are in there 20s :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2009, 01:54 PM~13971178
> *most of these fools are in there 20s :biggrin:
> *


Alrighty then. I'm 21.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 02:00 PM~13971237
> *Alrighty then. I'm 21.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

im 17


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2009, 12:54 PM~13971178
> *most of these fools are in there 20s :biggrin:
> *


 im only 15..... :uh:


----------



## Wicked

I just turned 12 the other day.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Drove the 63 today, started it up and it was puking out Antifreeze from the motor like a motherfucker opened the hood on it and couldnt really see in the garage soo i backed it out and found out my heater hose was split open so i just cut the split piece of and put it back on :biggrin: then remember when i said my ignition was going out well i pulled the car out and went too turn it off and the car wouldnt turn off, found out it wasnt my ignition my starter wires were loose and they were touching each other keeping my car on :biggrin: :biggrin: so fixed that too!!! then took it too the park too go play some b-ball


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 22 2009, 06:44 PM~13973914
> *Drove the 63 today, started it up and it was puking out Antifreeze from the motor like a motherfucker opened the hood on it and couldnt really see in the garage soo i backed it out and found out my heater hose was split open so i just cut the split piece of and put it back on :biggrin: then remember when i said my ignition was going out well i pulled the car out and went too turn it off and the car wouldnt turn off, found out it wasnt my ignition my starter wires were loose and they were touching each other keeping my car on :biggrin:  :biggrin: so fixed that too!!! then took it too the park too go play some b-ball
> *


lucky. last time my cutty leaked water it was a dam freeze plug :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 22 2009, 06:55 PM~13973983
> *lucky. last time my cutty leaked water it was a dam freeze plug  :angry:
> *


oooo that sucks, on the 305 i had in the 63 it had a bad freeze plug found out after i put the motor in and ran it :angry: then too make things worse it had too be the one that was right behind the motor mount so i had to pull one side of the motor up and take off my motor mounts and pull it off and i put another freeze plug on that u turn a nut in the middle too make it expand...


----------



## BigVics58

dam. i got kinda lucky bc mine was where i could reach it in the front. jus too chuby to fit under so i had to jack it up. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

so heres how my fucked up day went ,its like this i had my car in my girls fathers grarge because he has alot of tools hes been bitchin for the past two weeks about it so i finally finished it i replaced the oil pan with a chrome one and that took forever :banghead: but fuck it finally finished cars working runnin like a bear drive off mind you now this is like 30 miles from civilization he lives in country and i live in the city but like i said he had a compressor,swivels,air tools and a lift all things to make life easier :biggrin: 




























any one who lowrides knows the gas gauge does what ever the fuck it wants so i stop at a gas station just to make sure im safe because at this point its starting to get dark and i dont wanna be caught out here in the country side with racoons,bears,hunters and KKK hno: so i get gas everythings cool fire it up and the bitch wont kick into gear :uh: andddd heres the kicker some how i over locked it the adex wont even click and i have no tools :roflmao: 

overlocked and traney wont go into gear and i just had it rebuilt for 500.00 i was heated highly i was pissed.while i waited an hour to get this bitch towed home i had 6 ppl going up to it and drauling over a car that wouldnt drive and is still not painted what a fuckin day :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

damn, u got a slip yoke on it? that happened too my homies car he locked it up and it bent his linkage so the car wouldnt go into gear...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13973914-->
> 
> 
> 
> Drove the 63 today, started it up and it was puking out Antifreeze from the motor like a motherfucker opened the hood on it and couldnt really see in the garage soo i backed it out and found out my heater hose was split open so i just cut the split piece of and put it back on :biggrin: then remember when i said my ignition was going out well i pulled the car out and went too turn it off and the car wouldnt turn off, found out it wasnt my ignition my starter wires were loose and they were touching each other keeping my car on :biggrin:  :biggrin: so fixed that too!!! then took it too the park too go play some b-ball
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 now i wanna go cruise my monte :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 07:55 PM~13973983
> *lucky. last time my cutty leaked water it was a dam freeze plug  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13975879
> *dam. i got kinda lucky bc mine was where i could reach it in the front. jus too chuby to fit under so i had to jack it up. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol x2 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@May 23 2009, 07:06 AM~13976699
> *so heres how my fucked up day went ,its like this i had my car in my girls fathers grarge because he has alot of tools hes been bitchin for the past two weeks about it so i finally finished it i replaced the oil pan with a chrome one and that took forever  :banghead:  but fuck it finally finished cars working runnin like a bear drive off mind you now this is like 30 miles from civilization he lives in country and i live in the city but like i said he had a compressor,swivels,air tools and a lift all things to make life easier  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one who lowrides knows the gas gauge does what ever the fuck it wants so i stop at a gas station just to make sure im safe because at this point its starting to get dark and i dont wanna be caught out here in the country side with racoons,bears,hunters and KKK  hno:  so i get gas everythings cool fire it up and the bitch wont kick into gear  :uh:  andddd heres the kicker some how i over locked it the adex wont even click and i have no tools  :roflmao:
> 
> overlocked and traney wont go into gear and i just had it rebuilt for 500.00 i was heated highly i was pissed.while i waited an hour to get this bitch towed home i had 6 ppl going up to it and drauling over a car that wouldnt drive and is still not painted  what a fuckin day :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have people doing that with mine and i tell them its not even done :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

car look sick all locked up!! lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 23 2009, 12:25 PM~13978279
> *car look sick all locked up!! lol
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 23 2009, 10:15 AM~13977832
> *damn, u got a slip yoke on it? that happened too my homies car he locked it up and it bent his linkage so the car wouldnt go into gear...
> *



yes sirrr a nice one too


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 23 2009, 11:25 AM~13978279
> *car look sick all locked up!! lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny i knew someone was gonna say that


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13976699
> *so heres how my fucked up day went ,its like this i had my car in my girls fathers grarge because he has alot of tools hes been bitchin for the past two weeks about it so i finally finished it i replaced the oil pan with a chrome one and that took forever  :banghead:  but fuck it finally finished cars working runnin like a bear drive off mind you now this is like 30 miles from civilization he lives in country and i live in the city but like i said he had a compressor,swivels,air tools and a lift all things to make life easier  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one who lowrides knows the gas gauge does what ever the fuck it wants so i stop at a gas station just to make sure im safe because at this point its starting to get dark and i dont wanna be caught out here in the country side with racoons,bears,hunters and KKK  hno:  so i get gas everythings cool fire it up and the bitch wont kick into gear  :uh:  andddd heres the kicker some how i over locked it the adex wont even click and i have no tools  :roflmao:
> 
> overlocked and traney wont go into gear and i just had it rebuilt for 500.00 i was heated highly i was pissed.while i waited an hour to get this bitch towed home i had 6 ppl going up to it and drauling over a car that wouldnt drive and is still not painted  what a fuckin day :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ_jDNXN8U4

sounds like a good day. my 58 broke down at a gas station one night, and some chicks came up like 'nice car! can we take a pic with you and your car' lol i said hell ya :biggrin: lol least your regal looked bad ass on the trailer tho :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 23 2009, 04:05 PM~13979541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a good day. my 58 broke down at a gas station one night, and some chicks came up like 'nice car! can we take a pic with you and your car' lol i said hell ya :biggrin:  lol least your regal looked bad ass on the trailer tho  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 23 2009, 11:25 AM~13978279
> *car look sick all locked up!! lol
> *


yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 22 2009, 05:35 AM~13967119
> *yea im driving it down there right now :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


On the real though I'd love to have a one for parts. So I could do a regal elco.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 23 2009, 07:37 PM~13980861
> *:biggrin:
> *


thank you :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13981176
> *On the real though I'd love to have a one for parts. So I could do a regal elco.
> *


that would be different


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13981176
> *On the real though I'd love to have a one for parts. So I could do a regal elco.
> *


 :scrutinize: explain.


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2009, 12:54 AM~13988627
> *:scrutinize:  explain.
> *


Basically taking the Whole front end and doors from a Regal And putting them on an El Camino. Since they both are G-bodies parts will bolt up. It's been done before. There's a brown one rolling around here somewhere I believe...


----------



## six trey impala

We bbq'd yesterday at the park, bunch of cars were there i didnt get too take my car though cause it puked out a bunch of oil yesterday, i think my oil filter adapter is loose, im hoping that it is and not my rear seal...i took the blue regal instead still had lots of fun!!! i'll post pics in a bit they're uploading


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 25 2009, 08:58 AM~13989664
> *We bbq'd yesterday at the park, bunch of cars were there i didnt get too take my car though cause it puked out a bunch of oil yesterday, i think my oil filter adapter is loose, im hoping that it is and not my rear seal...i took the blue regal instead still had lots of fun!!! i'll post pics in a bit they're uploading
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 25 2009, 01:04 AM~13988652
> *Basically taking the Whole front end and doors from a Regal And putting them on an El Camino. Since they both are G-bodies parts will bolt up. It's been done before. There's a brown one rolling around here somewhere I believe...
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 25 2009, 09:31 AM~13989872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice regal, is that yours to? and im jus guessing but are you the one in dark blue in this pic?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2009, 10:07 AM~13990118
> *nice regal, is that yours to?  and im jus guessing but are you the one in dark blue in this pic?
> *


no its a friends i was just driving it cause he was driving his Silver SS monte...and no i was taking the picture :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2009, 10:04 AM~13990103
> *pics? :cheesy:
> *


Here's a Cutlass and a Regal...
















The brown one I've seen once before at the Pomona Swap meet.

This Elco is Badass...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 25 2009, 11:09 AM~13990128-->
> 
> 
> 
> no its a friends i was just driving it cause he was driving his Silver SS monte...and no i was taking the picture :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where hittin switches all the way to the park :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@May 25 2009, 07:15 PM~13994034
> *
> 
> This Elco is Badass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theirs one that same year down the street from me dont know if its for sale :0


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 25 2009, 07:15 PM~13994034
> *Here's a Cutlass and a Regal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown one I've seen once before at the Pomona Swap meet.
> 
> This Elco is Badass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OO I like those!


----------



## .TODD

> sisters :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> sisters :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the baby blue!
Click to expand...


----------



## six trey impala

> sisters :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> the blue one needs the a-arms extended they're working on some right now but they're pretty much the same, same setup :biggrin: :biggrin:
> i didnt really hit the switch too much cause i wanted it too make it home :biggrin: but i did hit the switch on this isuzu pickup that hit side to side on me :uh: only had to drop the front and hit it once and it was over :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@May 25 2009, 06:15 PM~13994034
> *Here's a Cutlass and a Regal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown one I've seen once before at the Pomona Swap meet.
> *



i seen a cutty-elco but i never seen a regal-elco and oooo......i like :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i have pics uploading right now i'll post them later :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14009743
> *i have pics uploading right now i'll post them later :biggrin:
> *


good deal


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 26 2009, 11:55 PM~14009829
> *good deal
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2009, 10:48 PM~14009743
> *i have pics uploading right now i'll post them later :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2009, 10:48 PM~14009743
> *i have pics uploading right now i'll post them later :biggrin:
> *


foo u were supposed to post pics of ur updates like 2 weeks ago, i dont believe it now till i see them.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 26 2009, 11:21 PM~14010131
> *foo u were supposed to post pics of ur updates like 2 weeks ago, i dont believe it now till i see them.
> *


what up sixtrey :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 27 2009, 12:01 AM~14009897-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 27 2009, 12:21 AM~14010131
> *foo u were supposed to post pics of ur updates like 2 weeks ago, i dont believe it now till i see them.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

here i'll start you off with photos from hereford.

we stopped off in texico to let my homies john and catch up in johns ss monte, as soon as they got their they said ''we just hit a bird, i never knew birds could hit that hard''


















so we are outside friona and i'm taking pics while i drive and was really hard to do lol (i had more pics but they didn't come out to well) and got some alright pics in


















NOTE: theses pictures where taken at 70 mphs


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14010292
> *here i'll start you off with photos from hereford.
> 
> we stopped off in texico to let my homies john and catch up in johns ss monte, as soon as they got their they said ''we just hit a bird, i never knew birds could hit that hard''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we are outside friona and i'm taking pics while i drive and was really hard to do lol (i had more pics but they didn't come out to well) and got some alright pics in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: theses pictures where taken at 70 mphs
> *


i hit a dove one time in a work truck in the rain. it was kinda sad when the blood ran down the window. kinda reminded me of when that t rex ate that guy in part two of jurrasic park over that water fall. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 12:45 AM~14010311
> *i hit a dove one time in a work truck in the rain. it was kinda sad when the blood ran down the window. kinda reminded me of when that t rex ate that guy in part two of jurrasic park over that water fall.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:

so we get their early and theirs barely any cars so we wait and we wait and we wait its about 1 pm tx time and theirs still nothing but around 2 one by one they come i dont have any pics of the cars that showed up cause they werent picture worthy but i got some others that where cruising by or parking in the ace parking lot across the street


































































Note: I had a picture of the ghouse in the 6th pic but wound up deleting it cause i'm a dumbass :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14010207
> *what up sixtrey :wave:
> *


what up vic whats new homie?


----------



## ElMonte74'

i'll post more tomorrow


----------



## six trey impala

hey where the hell has mikey and dust fart been?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 27 2009, 07:05 AM~14011222
> *hey where the hell has mikey and dust fart been?
> *


i'm here homie...just putting all my energy into school right now...since we got finals comin up i wanna make sure i can do the best i can, so everything goes smooth senior year


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 26 2009, 11:57 PM~14010402
> *what up vic whats new homie?
> *


oh not much. jus gettin ready for my sons birthday party this weekend :biggrin: he turns 1


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14017591
> *oh not much. jus gettin ready for my sons birthday party this weekend  :biggrin:  he turns 1
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 04:27 PM~14017591
> *oh not much. jus gettin ready for my sons birthday party this weekend  :biggrin:  he turns 1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14017591
> *oh not much. jus gettin ready for my sons birthday party this weekend  :biggrin:  he turns 1
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 04:27 PM~14017591
> *oh not much. jus gettin ready for my sons birthday party this weekend  :biggrin:  he turns 1
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by MS.MAMA CASAS_@May 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14027006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh man. she found me :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14030207
> *oh man. she found me  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14030207
> *oh man. she found me  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2009, 06:23 PM~14040842
> *:angry:
> *


hmm says it was edited wonder what it said before the smiley :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 29 2009, 08:50 PM~14041489
> *hmm says it was edited wonder what it said before the smiley :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14030207
> *oh man. she found me  :uh:
> *



THAT'S MESSED UP!


----------



## ElMonte74'

my car almost went up in flames yesterday no thanks to short in the memory wire i ran for my stereo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 29 2009, 07:50 PM~14041489
> *hmm says it was edited wonder what it said before the smiley :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

So I see the posts talking about finals, for high school? 

How many still in high school? Cuz I know there are some, and I wish I had been more active about my interest when I was uffin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14050171
> *So I see the posts talking about finals, for high school?
> 
> How many still in high school? Cuz I know there are some, and I wish I had been more active about my interest when I was uffin:
> *


x2, now i think about it and im like dam i shoulda keep my head in the books a lil more and not.....well you know :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

bump. 3:05 am. el jimador :420:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 31 2009, 04:58 AM~14051513
> *x2, now i think about it and im like dam i shoulda keep my head in the books a lil more and not.....well you know  :biggrin:
> *


I was talking more about the cars, lol. My boyfriend now and I dated 7 years ago and other boyfriends weren't as into cars so I tapered off my interest as well. When I bought my Cadillac I started planning big things for it. That boyfriend wasn't so thrilled. But I'm happy now and I guess that's all that matters, lol


----------



## six trey impala

Im still in high school


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 31 2009, 07:05 AM~14051791
> *Im still in high school
> *



high school with a 64 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 31 2009, 12:57 PM~14053315
> *high school with a 64  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 31 2009, 11:57 AM~14053315
> *high school with a 63  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 31 2009, 06:20 AM~14051688
> *I was talking more about the cars, lol.  My boyfriend now and I dated 7 years ago and other boyfriends weren't as into cars so I tapered off my interest as well.  When I bought my Cadillac I started planning big things for it.  That boyfriend wasn't so thrilled.  But I'm happy now and I guess that's all that matters, lol
> *


one of my ex's hated my 58. told me i should get a real car. i fixed the problem and got a real girlfriend


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 31 2009, 05:47 PM~14055333
> *one of my ex's hated my 58. told me i should get a real car. i fixed the problem and got a real girlfriend
> *


YOU DAMN SKIPPY!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@May 27 2009, 10:05 AM~14012924
> *i'm here homie...just putting all my energy into school right now...since we got finals comin up i wanna make sure i can do the best i can, so everything goes smooth senior year
> *


sr year aint cummin fast enough hopefully i get early release and early graduation i cant fuckin wait

me and dustin are doin the same shit, finals and exams are comming up for the both of us. this is the time nobody gets to do much, i havent been to the shop in a week or 2. 

and u guys have done so much in this thread i dont even feel like im worthy to post lol


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+May 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14056245-->
> 
> 
> 
> sr year aint cummin fast enough hopefully i get early release and early graduation i cant fuckin wait
> 
> me and dustin are doin the same shit, finals and exams are comming up for the both of us. this is the time nobody gets to do much, i havent been to the shop in a week or 2.
> 
> and u guys have done so much in this thread i dont even feel like im worthy to post lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well have you almost set your car on fire :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@May 31 2009, 06:47 PM~14055333
> *one of my ex's hated my 58. told me i should get a real car. i fixed the problem and got a real girlfriend
> *


 :0 :uh: my homies ruca hates old cars man she told me one night after we me and him switched cars for the night that she didn't like el monte and she told him that if he ever bought another 63 or something that theirs kids arent going to go with him when he cruises :uh:

i had a chick come up to and say that she likes my car and would buy it from me but she would paint it hot pink  

but i found a pic of what it would look like :0


















and it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 31 2009, 07:42 PM~14056245
> *sr year aint cummin fast enough hopefully i get early release and early graduation i cant fuckin wait
> 
> me and dustin are doin the same shit, finals and exams are comming up for the both of us. this is the time nobody gets to do much, i havent been to the shop in a week or 2.
> 
> and u guys have done so much in this thread i dont even feel like im worthy to post lol
> *


i aint done poop but pick up another project to store


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14058364
> *well have you almost set your car on fire :0  :biggrin:
> :0  :uh: my homies ruca hates old cars man she told me one night after we me and him switched cars for the night that she didn't like el monte and she told him that if he ever bought another 63 or something that theirs kids arent going to go with him when he cruises :uh:
> 
> i had a chick come up to and say that she likes my car and would buy it from me but she would paint it hot pink
> 
> but i found a pic of what it would look like :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks good :biggrin:
> *



i woulda :twak: good. then made her ass walk. :biggrin: 

paint that mofo pink! my stalker (MS.MAMA CASAS) would love that. then she would follow you! oh yea! :yes: :h5:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 05:03 PM~14064666
> *i woulda  :twak:  good. then made her ass walk.  :biggrin:
> 
> paint that mofo pink! my stalker (MS.MAMA CASAS) would love that. then she would follow you! oh yea!  :yes:  :h5:
> *


i wanted to trust me :biggrin: :0 maybe just give me a ride in your 58 and i'll get her off yo back :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

took my car too a lil show and shine yesterday, didnt stay for the whole thing because it was super hot!!! instead we all came home and bbq'd :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 1 2009, 05:21 PM~14064803
> *took my car too a lil show and shine yesterday, didnt stay for the whole thing because it was super hot!!! instead we all came home and bbq'd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14064689
> *i wanted to trust me :biggrin: :0 maybe just give me a ride in your 58 and i'll get her off yo back :biggrin:
> *


shit you can have her, the bish jus left all pissed at me anyways. :burn:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 06:30 PM~14065470
> *shit you can have her, the bish jus left all pissed at me anyways.  :burn:
> *


:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 1 2009, 05:31 PM~14065479
> *:rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 PM~14065662
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


send her on down here :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 31 2009, 07:47 PM~14055333
> *one of my ex's hated my 58. told me i should get a real car. i fixed the problem and got a real girlfriend
> *


Is that your one who hangs out in off topic on your account? lol


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14068289
> *Is that your one who hangs out in off topic on your account? lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 05:21 PM~14073665
> *:yes:
> *


Oh man, just wait until she can get in there on her own, lol. I promise not to completely offtopic own her.



Unless she really deserves it :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14058364
> *well have you almost set your car on fire :0  :biggrin:
> :0  :uh: my homies ruca hates old cars man she told me one night after we me and him switched cars for the night that she didn't like el monte and she told him that if he ever bought another 63 or something that theirs kids arent going to go with him when he cruises :uh:
> 
> i had a chick come up to and say that she likes my car and would buy it from me but she would paint it hot pink
> 
> but i found a pic of what it would look like :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looks good :biggrin:
> *



thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 2 2009, 04:35 PM~14073844
> *thats sick  :cheesy:
> *


mine will be like that soon


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 2 2009, 03:27 PM~14073733
> *Oh man, just wait until she can get in there on her own, lol.  I promise not to completely offtopic own her.
> Unless she really deserves it :biggrin:
> *


own her ass if you can :thumbsup: bc i will if i get a chance


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14078274
> *own her ass if you can  :thumbsup:  bc i will if i get a chance
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 04:03 PM~14064666
> *i woulda  :twak:  good. then made her ass walk.  :biggrin:
> 
> paint that mofo pink! my stalker (MS.MAMA CASAS) would love that. then she would follow you! oh yea!  :yes:  :h5:
> *



ALRiGHT H0MiE i G0T Y0U D0NT EVEN TRiP! :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 05:30 PM~14065470
> *shit you can have her, the bish jus left all pissed at me anyways.  :burn:
> *



Y0UR A


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 11:37 PM~14078274
> *own her ass if you can  :thumbsup:  bc i will if i get a chance
> *


:0


----------



## six trey impala

Schools almost over, 3 more school days!!! 
this kid there has a cream regal there with tan interior and tan vinyl i might just have too take the 63 and clown :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14107500
> *Schools almost over, 3 more school days!!!
> this kid there has a cream regal there with tan interior and tan vinyl i might just have too take the 63 and clown :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14107500
> *Schools almost over, 3 more school days!!!
> this kid there has a cream regal there with tan interior and tan vinyl i might just have too take the 63 and clown :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


handle that s***t


----------



## six trey impala

yea I need pumps in it, i got 1 pump, i wanna be able too hit the switch and watch him do nothing then i'll really be able too clown :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 6 2009, 02:44 AM~14110426
> *yea I need pumps in it, i got 1 pump, i wanna be able too hit the switch and watch him do nothing then i'll really be able too clown :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 yeah i was intown clowin yesterday bend corners with massive 3s just HANGIN ppl were like :0 :0 :0 GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 6 2009, 11:26 AM~14111858
> *:0  yeah i was intown clowin yesterday bend corners with massive 3s just HANGIN ppl were like  :0  :0  :0  GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:30 AM~14117970
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 6 2009, 02:44 AM~14110426
> *yea I need pumps in it, i got 1 pump, i wanna be able too hit the switch and watch him do nothing then i'll really be able too clown :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 so you gonna pump the 63?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 8 2009, 10:07 PM~14134410
> *:0  so you gonna pump the 63?
> *


JES!!!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 5 2009, 07:11 PM~14107500
> *Schools almost over, 3 more school days!!!
> this kid there has a cream regal there with tan interior and tan vinyl i might just have too take the 63 and clown :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lucky boy! Summer school just started for me. :/


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:30 AM~14117970
> *  :biggrin:
> *



she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch :biggrin: pratice makes perfect :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 12:19 AM~14135182
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch  :biggrin:  pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


nice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14135182
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch  :biggrin:  pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


its catching some air... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by MS.MAMA CASAS_@Jun 5 2009, 04:34 PM~14106023
> *Y0UR A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

layitlow is the last internet account that my lady doesnt have access to, she has my myspace and facebook passwords. hopefully she never asks for my lil password


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2009, 05:38 AM~14136284
> *its catching some air... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



she can do alot better thats my 1st time from the door


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14135182
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch  :biggrin:  pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


look'n goog homie.. :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 9 2009, 02:30 PM~14140875
> *look'n goog homie.. :0
> *


thanks homie means alot comin from a big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 08:27 AM~14137208
> *she can do alot better thats my 1st time from the door
> *


just takes practice bro, not bad at all
my hommie carried a switch around with him and just practiced the rythm
got pretty good...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14140978
> *just takes practice bro, not bad at all
> my hommie carried a switch around with him and just practiced the rythm
> got pretty good...
> *



yeah i got one i just wanted to jump in head 1st to see what would happen :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 02:40 PM~14140994
> *yeah i got one i just wanted to jump in head 1st to see what would happen  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE WAY TO DO IT, FUCK IT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2009, 02:46 PM~14141064
> *THATS THE WAY TO DO IT, FUCK IT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT
> *


 
pratice costs money too :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 03:02 PM~14141265
> *pratice costs money too  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2009, 03:52 PM~14141812
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



mommy never told me that part about pratice :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

I havent sent you those pics cause i loaned out my camera and havent gotten it back


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2009, 04:12 PM~14142013
> *I havent sent you those pics cause i loaned out my camera and havent gotten it back
> *



no prob just let me know


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2009, 11:19 PM~14135182
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch  :biggrin:  pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


very nice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 9 2009, 06:27 PM~14143425
> *very nice
> *


High Five!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

yo guys whats up, damn been along time seen i been on LIL. man i dont feel like i even know what a lowrider is anymore, shit i visit my car once a week if that....i need to get focused on this shit....i mean damn i dont wanna sell the caddy but shes just rusting and the batt just keeps dieing....i wont selll that car but i gotta do something and quick or its just gunna become a rollin junkyard car


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14144281
> *yo guys whats up, damn been along time seen i been on LIL. man i dont feel like i even know what a lowrider is anymore, shit i visit my car once a week if that....i need to get focused on this shit....i mean damn i dont wanna sell the caddy but shes just rusting and the batt just keeps dieing....i wont selll that car but i gotta do something and quick or its just gunna become a rollin junkyard car
> *


you can send it my way, i guess ill drive her


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2009, 10:33 PM~14144281
> *yo guys whats up, damn been along time seen i been on LIL. man i dont feel like i even know what a lowrider is anymore, shit i visit my car once a week if that....i need to get focused on this shit....i mean damn i dont wanna sell the caddy but shes just rusting and the batt just keeps dieing....i wont selll that car but i gotta do something and quick or its just gunna become a rollin junkyard car
> *


whats good homie....dont give up on ya car sometimes its takes a while before you see any changes or any progress to your ride..times is hard rite now an trust me im in the same boat as you just with my chevy but in due time it will come around...well what keeps me motivated is seeing my club members hit switches or looking thru a lowrider mag..its like it keeps my blood flowing on lowriders lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14144281
> *yo guys whats up, damn been along time seen i been on LIL. man i dont feel like i even know what a lowrider is anymore, shit i visit my car once a week if that....i need to get focused on this shit....i mean damn i dont wanna sell the caddy but shes just rusting and the batt just keeps dieing....i wont selll that car but i gotta do something and quick or its just gunna become a rollin junkyard car
> *



it takes time homie i was there 2 years ago with my car junk yard, sittin behind a car modification rotting,only 2 wheels seized engine,dead battery,destroyed interior ,rotted out frame,cracked windsheild,holes in the floor and i still went to go see her almost every night in the winter  ....................now look gotta have faith brother trust me i know it gets hard a walked 2 winters for the car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 10 2009, 07:21 AM~14148197
> *it takes time homie i was there 2 years ago with my car junk yard, sittin behind a car modification rotting,only 2 wheels seized engine,dead battery,destroyed interior ,rotted out frame,cracked windsheild,holes in the floor and i still went to go see her almost every night in the winter   ....................now look gotta have faith brother trust me i know it gets hard a walked 2 winters for the car  :biggrin:
> *


look at me i was out a whole year cause of that 327 that kicked the bucket, my car still has ugly ass interior and rust :big


----------



## six trey impala

its all part of the process!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:35 AM~14148352
> *look at me i was out a whole year cause of that 327 that kicked the bucket, my car still has ugly ass interior and rust :big
> *



:yessad:


----------



## hood_starra

x2


----------



## six trey impala

Drove my car too school today!! everyone was jocking!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2009, 11:50 AM~14150593
> *Drove my car too school today!! everyone was jocking!!
> *



STRAIGHT CLOWNIN


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14153928
> *STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
> *


i got alot of "HIT THE SWITCHES"  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:35 AM~14148352
> *look at me i was out a whole year cause of that 327 that kicked the bucket, my car still has ugly ass interior and rust :big
> *


my car is still out


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14156812
> *my car is still out
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:44 PM~14156032
> *i got alot of "HIT THE SWITCHES"   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i did that last night on a back street and stalled it :biggrin: stopped put it in park started it and kept rollin thats the only draw back is that happens some time espcially with my system its to powerful i lick im of the ground :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 11 2009, 08:18 AM~14159403
> *i did that last night on a back street and stalled it  :biggrin:  stopped put it in park started it and kept rollin thats the only draw back is that happens some time espcially with my system its to powerful i lick im of the ground  :0
> *


haha i hate it when they flood out...u should get the off road carb or the lowrider ones or fuck it put a LT1 or LS1 Fuel injected that would stop that problem and u'd be able too do some monster gas hops :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 11 2009, 04:18 PM~14163877
> *haha i hate it when they flood out...u should get the off road carb or the lowrider ones or fuck it put a LT1 or LS1 Fuel injected that would stop that problem and u'd be able too do some monster gas hops :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jun 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14144281-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo guys whats up, damn been along time seen i been on LIL. man i dont feel like i even know what a lowrider is anymore, shit i visit my car once a week if that....i need to get focused on this shit....i mean damn i dont wanna sell the caddy but shes just rusting and the batt just keeps dieing....i wont selll that car but i gotta do something and quick or its just gunna become a rollin junkyard car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont give up mikey it takes time and you'll get the caddy done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 07:31 AM~14147913
> *whats good homie....dont give up on ya car sometimes its takes a while before you see any changes or any progress to your ride..times is hard rite now an trust me im in the same boat as you just with my chevy but in due time it will come around...well what keeps me motivated is seeing my club members hit switches or looking thru a lowrider mag..its like it keeps my blood flowing on lowriders lol :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:21 AM~14148197
> *it takes time homie i was there 2 years ago with my car junk yard, sittin behind a car modification rotting,only 2 wheels seized engine,dead battery,destroyed interior ,rotted out frame,cracked windsheild,holes in the floor and i still went to go see her almost every night in the winter   ....................now look gotta have faith brother trust me i know it gets hard a walked 2 winters for the car  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 10 2009, 08:35 AM~14148352
> *look at me i was out a whole year cause of that 327 that kicked the bucket, my car still has ugly ass interior and rust :big
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep when my original 350 froze up i was a whole year to cruising around in a 87 Bonneville :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 10 2009, 12:50 PM~14150593
> *Drove my car too school today!! everyone was jocking!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:18 AM~14159403
> *i did that last night on a back street and stalled it  :biggrin:  stopped put it in park started it and kept rollin thats the only draw back is that happens some time espcially with my system its to powerful i lick im of the ground  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 11 2009, 05:18 PM~14163877
> *haha i hate it when they flood out...u should get the off road carb or the lowrider ones or fuck it put a LT1 or LS1 Fuel injected that would stop that problem and u'd be able too do some monster gas hops :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2

whats up vatos been gone for 3 days helping my homie get his SS monte ready for a rebuilt T350 tranny with shift kit now all we need to do is find him a 350 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked




----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up juan


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

new goal

have my car painted, mechincal kinks smoothed, and sound system, with interior by my graduation day....


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Took my newest addition out :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 12 2009, 08:15 PM~14176056
> *new goal
> 
> have my car painted, mechincal kinks smoothed, and sound system, with interior by my graduation day....
> *


fuck thats alot of food on ur plate...i wanted too do that too but i doubt it'll happen but u have a better chance cause u got a job...GO FOR IT!!! that shit would be sick...my goal is too have pumps by graduation i already got 1 pump just need another one and cylinders and hoses and switches solenoids and all that shit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 12 2009, 09:18 PM~14176083
> *Took my newest addition out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jun 12 2009, 09:15 PM~14176056-->
> 
> 
> 
> new goal
> 
> have my car painted, mechincal kinks smoothed, and sound system, with interior by my graduation day....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 12 2009, 09:18 PM~14176083
> *Took my newest addition out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which one if its the car then give me that hynas digits :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 13 2009, 12:57 AM~14177217
> *what is that
> *


It's an 81 Cadillac Seville


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 12 2009, 08:18 PM~14176083
> *Took my newest addition out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you take it to a car show already?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 13 2009, 03:41 PM~14180831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 12 2009, 11:14 PM~14176925
> *fuck thats alot of food on ur plate...i wanted too do that too but i doubt it'll happen but u have a better chance cause u got a job...GO FOR IT!!! that shit would be sick...my goal is too have pumps by graduation i already got 1 pump just need another one and cylinders and hoses and switches solenoids and all that shit!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its would i dont want hydros for awhile. i do think my tranny is slipping tho


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 13 2009, 11:48 AM~14179091
> *did you take it to a car show already?
> *


There's a local show about 10 minutes from me every Friday night, so I took it a few days ago


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 14 2009, 08:33 AM~14185278
> *There's a local show about 10 minutes from me every Friday night, so I took it a few days ago
> *


we kinda got that to, but its hot rodders at Sonics. hey i jus noticed your rims will match you hair to :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 12:17 PM~14185844
> *we kinda got that to, but its hot rodders at Sonics. hey i jus noticed your rims will match you hair to  :thumbsup:
> *


Almost, my hair is much brighter than my rims :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 12 2009, 08:18 PM~14176083
> *Took my newest addition out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice....she looks like my x cute girl good work homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 15 2009, 06:59 PM~14198875
> *nice....she looks like my x cute girl good work homie  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


If you're talking about the chick with the pinkish hair that's me :cheesy:

Otherwise thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## six trey impala

TTT might be getting something pretty cool for the 63 here soon :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2009, 11:03 PM~14203123
> *TTT might be getting something pretty cool for the 63 here soon :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


compass?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:48 PM~14203453
> *compass?
> *


no i wish :biggrin: but its something that'll help the look of the whole car


----------



## Catalyzed

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 15 2009, 05:00 PM~14198888
> *If you're talking about the chick with the pinkish hair that's me :cheesy:
> 
> Otherwise thanks :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: nice


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 16 2009, 04:33 PM~14208616
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  nice
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 12 2009, 05:42 PM~14175027
> *whats up juan
> *


Nuthin much here y tu?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jun 16 2009, 07:19 PM~14210554
> *Nuthin much here y tu?
> *


nada just chillin


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Hey Vic, I see your lady made it into off topic, lol


----------



## six trey impala

alright foo's shits bout too start happening too the 63 now i bought a setup for it 2 pumps 8" chrome cylinders im ordering the 12" cylinders from BMH quick disconnect 2 1/2 ton coils gotta order some 4 tons for the front and hoses...just gotta get batts and solenoids :cheesy: im planning on having them in there soon...gonna be sick!!! got a wish bone for the car too 
gonna have 3 pumps 8 batts


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 18 2009, 08:01 PM~14233864
> *Hey Vic, I see your lady made it into off topic, lol
> *


Sure did


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 18 2009, 08:01 PM~14233864
> *Hey Vic, I see your lady made it into off topic, lol
> *


  yep, an she already getn all kinds of attention :uh:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2009, 08:03 PM~14233887
> *alright foo's shits bout too start happening too the 63 now i bought a setup for it 2 pumps 8" chrome cylinders im ordering the 12" cylinders from BMH quick disconnect 2 1/2 ton coils gotta order some 4 tons for the front and hoses...just gotta get batts and solenoids  :cheesy: im planning on having them in there soon...gonna be sick!!! got a wish bone for the car too
> gonna have 3 pumps 8 batts
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you should make a build up topic on it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14233887
> *alright foo's shits bout too start happening too the 63 now i bought a setup for it 2 pumps 8" chrome cylinders im ordering the 12" cylinders from BMH quick disconnect 2 1/2 ton coils gotta order some 4 tons for the front and hoses...just gotta get batts and solenoids  :cheesy: im planning on having them in there soon...gonna be sick!!! got a wish bone for the car too
> gonna have 3 pumps 8 batts
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14234874
> *:0  :0  :0  you should make a build up topic on it
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14234874
> *:0  :0  :0  you should make a build up topic on it
> *


thinkin bout it...im ordering the 12" cylinders and 4 tons next week, then im buying my batts from a homie...gotta buy metal for the rack and some sheet metal for the frame...
gonna 17 with switches!!!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 18 2009, 11:35 PM~14235965
> *thinkin bout it...im ordering the 12" cylinders and 4 tons next week, then im buying my batts from a homie...gotta buy metal for the rack and some sheet metal for the frame...
> gonna 17 with switches!!!
> *


You should put 16 switches like dre! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 18 2009, 11:56 PM~14236104
> *You should put 16 switches like dre! :cheesy:
> *


i'd put 17 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats a sin too have more then 4 switches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 19 2009, 10:13 AM~14238309
> *i'd put 17 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats a sin too have more then 4 switches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 all i need is four switches :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

undecided on how many ill put in the 58, i have a 10 switch box, but the 4 under the dash looks so clean to :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

i wanna have it done before august 1st theres a big club bbq thats going on and i wanna take it too it..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 19 2009, 04:46 PM~14241735-->
> 
> 
> 
> undecided on how many ill put in  the 58, i have a 10 switch box, but the 4 under the dash looks so clean to  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 switches look fucking clean. When i was younger all the cars i saw in lowrider magazine had the switch boxes and i thought it was bad ass for awhile till idk they started to look tacky to me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 19 2009, 05:46 PM~14242196
> *i wanna have it done before august 1st theres a big club bbq thats going on and i wanna take it too it..
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

got more shit for the 3rd pump... got motor, pump head, block, dumps, just need to go pick up the tanks!!!
got some 4 ton coils too!!! just need rear cylinders and batts!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 19 2009, 11:17 PM~14245313
> *x2 switches look fucking clean.  When i was younger all the cars i saw in lowrider magazine had the switch boxes and i thought it was bad ass for awhile till idk they started to look tacky to me
> :0
> *


ya they kinda look tacky sometimes, i think ill end up goin with the switch panel under tha dash


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 20 2009, 12:19 AM~14245322-->
> 
> 
> 
> got more shit for the 3rd pump... got motor, pump head, block, dumps, just need to go pick up the tanks!!!
> got some 4 ton coils too!!! just need rear cylinders and batts!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Jun 20 2009, 11:39 AM~14247269
> *ya they kinda look tacky sometimes, i think ill end up goin with the switch panel under tha dash
> *


  x2 i'm gonna do a custom cup holder with swtich box cd player with speakers/twitters installed on it :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 21 2009, 11:14 PM~14259385
> *:cheesy:
> x2 i'm gonna do a custom cup holder with swtich box cd player with speakers/twitters installed on it :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## six trey impala

Tear down is gonna happen here soon just waiting on cylinders, then ima start building the rack and cutting the holes for the cylinders...i can buy batteries later, just want everything ready for the batteries :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 22 2009, 07:48 PM~14267030
> *Tear down is gonna happen here soon just waiting on cylinders, then ima start building the rack and cutting the holes for the cylinders...i can buy batteries later, just want everything ready for the batteries :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE PICS BEFORE!!!!!!!!!!! please :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 20 2009, 10:39 AM~14247269
> *ya they kinda look tacky sometimes, i think ill end up goin with the switch panel under tha dash*


No better look than the panel mounted under the dash.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14266788-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14267030
> *Tear down is gonna happen here soon just waiting on cylinders, then ima start building the rack and cutting the holes for the cylinders...i can buy batteries later, just want everything ready for the batteries :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 23 2009, 12:31 AM~14269846
> *No better look than the panel mounted under the dash.
> *


thats what im think more an more


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 10:21 PM~14279783
> *thats what im think more an more
> *


just never been a fan of the switch box. But yes 4 switches is all thats needed. 6 in special occasions.


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 10:47 PM~14280105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean shot!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14280215
> *just never been a fan of the switch box. But yes 4 switches is all thats needed. 6 in special occasions.
> *


THATS WHATS UP UCE
HOW GOES IT


----------



## Switchblade

An update on my car since I haven't posted in here forever.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 24 2009, 01:43 AM~14280821
> *An update on my car since I haven't posted in here forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14280223
> *Clean shot!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 24 2009, 03:43 AM~14280821
> *An update on my car since I haven't posted in here forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I normally don't like paisley on much, but you make it work. I like that it isn't overkill :thumbsup:


----------



## OnlyPureBitch

young lowrida checking in, hows it going peeps


----------



## BigVics58

goin good. new here?


----------



## six trey impala

WHAT UP FOOS!!!


----------



## aztecgrease

:wave: :wave: whats up youngstas. first time for me here. looks good ima stay


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 24 2009, 01:56 AM~14280747
> *THATS WHATS UP UCE
> HOW GOES IT
> *


Whats up Steve! Just checkin in with the homies doin there thing!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14295551
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up youngstas. first time for me here. looks good ima stay
> *


i see u got a regal...need any parts? :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14295551
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up youngstas. first time for me here. looks good ima stay
> *


 :h5:


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2009, 01:37 PM~14296225
> *i see u got a regal...need any parts? :biggrin:
> *


nah bro i sold my regal two weeks ago it hurted to sell it but this fucking economy is fucking me up. but ima get another one in the near future.. :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14301917
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wahtz up homie.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 26 2009, 09:10 AM~14305468
> *nah bro i sold my regal two weeks ago it hurted to sell it but this fucking economy is fucking me up. but ima get another one in the near future.. :thumbsup:
> *


damn ur regal looked just like mine...


----------



## aztecgrease

damn bro thats a nice one.. i love them regals bro.. here is mine :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 26 2009, 11:43 AM~14306800
> *damn bro thats a nice one.. i love them regals bro.. here is mine :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shits clean...mines all taken apart now, its getting parted out...if u know anyone that needs parts hit me up...


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 12:43 PM~14307421
> *damn that shits clean...mines all taken apart now, its getting parted out...if u know anyone that needs parts hit me up...
> *


oh for sure homie... i gotta get me onother regal next year and finish it.. that trey looks badass too.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 26 2009, 01:07 PM~14307664
> *oh for sure homie... i gotta get me onother regal next year and finish it.. that trey looks badass too.
> *


thanks homie today ima clean out all the trunk pan and paint it, gonna get it ready too build the rack for it..


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 01:21 PM~14307797
> *thanks homie today ima clean out all the trunk pan and paint it, gonna get it ready too build the rack for it..
> *


good luck on it.. im sure is gona look even better..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 26 2009, 03:25 PM~14308938
> *good luck on it.. im sure is gona look even better..
> *


yea its gonna be juiced up here soon!! :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 04:48 PM~14309694
> *yea its gonna be juiced up here soon!! :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 26 2009, 07:16 PM~14310754
> *:0  :0
> *


cant wait!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14310767
> *cant wait!!
> *


i bet! soon as i get mine to pass smog ima start on a rack in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 11:47 PM~14280105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: 

i'll be back later going to a show in hereford


----------



## ElMonte74'

HERES VIDEOS OF THE HOP





(THIS ONE'S FOR DUSTIN)





















and vid i made with pics i took


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 30 2009, 12:19 AM~14337479
> *HERES VIDEOS OF THE HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (THIS ONE'S FOR DUSTIN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and vid i made with pics i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a good time


----------



## six trey impala

Wassapening!!!


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 08:51 AM~14305843
> *damn ur regal looked just like mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the valve stem caps and a 20 amp fuse shipped to 98908 let me know really need them bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Jun 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14347730
> *how much for the valve stem caps and a 20 amp fuse shipped to 98908 let me know really need them bad
> *


more then u can afford pal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 30 2009, 10:11 PM~14346793
> *looks like a good time
> *


it actually was


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 30 2009, 10:42 PM~14347901
> *it actually was
> *


bout how many rides showed up?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 2 2009, 09:04 PM~14367279
> *bout how many rides showed up?
> *


20 cars 5 of which where hoppers that 63 in the video was clean and so was the glass house


----------



## fatboylincoln

hay whats up guys i am new to the forum and lowrideing this is my car sorry for the big pics look forwerd to lurning a lot from you guys


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 3 2009, 01:56 PM~14372302
> *hay whats up guys i am new to the forum and lowrideing this is my car sorry for the big pics look forwerd to lurning a lot from you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good car to start on cant wait to see what it looks like when its finished...dont be afraid to ask to questions sumone on here may be able to help you out


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 3 2009, 11:27 AM~14372557
> *good car to start on cant wait to see what it looks like when its finished...dont be afraid to ask to questions sumone on here may be able to help you out
> *


hay thanks man ya i have been asking "Stunta" lots of questions and he has been a big help the first thing i want to do is but some 14'' on it till i get money for Hydraulics . i want to do a 2 pump 6 batt set up like stunta told me to do it will take time but it i will get there


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 3 2009, 02:59 PM~14373996
> *hay thanks man ya i have been asking "Stunta" lots of questions and he has been a big help the first thing i want to do is but some 14'' on it till i get money for Hydraulics . i want to do a 2 pump 6 batt set up like stunta told me to do it will take time but it i will get there
> *


yep lots of time but im sure youll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

Wassup everyone whats new for everyone else?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 3 2009, 06:36 PM~14375531
> *Wassup everyone whats new for everyone else?
> *


chilln homie


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 3 2009, 05:59 PM~14373996
> *hay thanks man ya i have been asking "Stunta" lots of questions and he has been a big help the first thing i want to do is but some 14'' on it till i get money for Hydraulics . i want to do a 2 pump 6 batt set up like stunta told me to do it will take time but it i will get there
> *



yea dont worry you will get there as long as you have a game plan an you stick to it you shouldnt go wrong :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 3 2009, 07:34 PM~14375861
> *chilln homie
> *


its starting too get hot here!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14377898
> *its starting too get hot here!!
> *


its been hot here, 3 digit degrees already for almost the past two weeks


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14376553
> *yea dont worry you will get there as long as you have a game plan an you stick to it you shouldnt go wrong :cheesy:
> *


well the game plan i got its the money i dont  but its ok i will get there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 4 2009, 12:22 AM~14378052
> *its been hot here, 3 digit degrees already for almost the past two weeks
> *


hasnt been 3 digits here its hit the 90s but we're not really used too that kind of weather...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 4 2009, 07:19 AM~14378689
> *hasnt been 3 digits here its hit the 90s but we're not really used too that kind of weather...
> *


i hate it, the sun bakes my head when i sit in the t top


----------



## 919ryder

sup everybody...i been MIA for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 3 2009, 04:59 PM~14373996
> *hay thanks man ya i have been asking "Stunta" lots of questions and he has been a big help the first thing i want to do is but some 14'' on it till i get money for Hydraulics . i want to do a 2 pump 6 batt set up like stunta told me to do it will take time but it i will get there
> *


sup homie... nice lincoln....ur makin me jealous :biggrin: why u wanna put 14's on there....13's fit fine...no spacers or grinding needed..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 4 2009, 07:19 AM~14378689
> *hasnt been 3 digits here its hit the 90s but we're not really used too that kind of weather...
> *


it got up to 109 but i didn think of takin a pic till later


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 4 2009, 10:10 AM~14379467
> *i hate it, the sun bakes my head when i sit in the t top
> *


the sun bakes my seats which bake my ass when i roll the 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14381923
> *sup homie... nice lincoln....ur makin me jealous :biggrin: why u wanna put 14's on there....13's fit fine...no spacers or grinding needed..
> *


Wattup fucker!! whats up with the missing linc?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14381923
> *sup homie... nice lincoln....ur makin me jealous :biggrin: why u wanna put 14's on there....13's fit fine...no spacers or grinding needed..
> *


thanks man and i just like the way 14''s look on the lincoln vs 13''


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 3 2009, 10:56 AM~14372302
> *hay whats up guys i am new to the forum and lowrideing this is my car sorry for the big pics look forwerd to lurning a lot from you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride where in maryland u from? wat county southern md or?


----------



## mr.casper

im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 09:40 AM~14391261
> *im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooohhhhhh...that bitch would be nasty on some juice....i have a full size that sits on a burban frame...thats switches up...nice....

shave everything and roll pan the back up homie..juice it and throw 6 12z in that bitch... :biggrin: 

take that mirror shit off and get some limo or make it clear...and shave all the body lines and moldings... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 07:45 AM~14391291
> *ooohhhhhh...that bitch would be nasty on some juice....i have a full size that sits on a burban frame...thats switches up...nice....
> 
> shave everything and roll pan the back up homie..juice it and throw 6 12z in that bitch... :biggrin:
> 
> take that mirror shit off and get some limo or make it clear...and shave all the body lines and moldings... :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i will do that i got big plans 4 it! but lil by lil and with da HELP of people like u i will learn n do accomplish more! 

THANKS!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 07:45 AM~14391291
> *ooohhhhhh...that bitch would be nasty on some juice....i have a full size that sits on a burban frame...thats switches up...nice....
> 
> shave everything and roll pan the back up homie..juice it and throw 6 12z in that bitch... :biggrin:
> 
> take that mirror shit off and get some limo or make it clear...and shave all the body lines and moldings... :biggrin:
> *



what he said :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 6 2009, 09:08 AM~14391719
> *what he said  :biggrin:
> *


  YEAH THAT MIRROR TYPE TINT IT COMES LIKE THAT CUZ OF THE FABRIC TINT THE WINDOW HAS BUT IMA TRY TO TAKE IT OFF CLEAR TYPE! :cheesy:


----------



## aztecgrease

whats up everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jul 6 2009, 10:05 AM~14392188
> *whats up everyone. :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP!


----------



## WESTUP702

itz cool homie you doin something unique that not everyone does...and thats cool....burbans are sick lowz alwayz have liked them...just remember one thing at a time...its hard to have your daily as a project you really need two ya know i found that out the hard way something do really do a ground up all out and a cruiser something thats has some mods but can still keep you in it rolling...tough to juggle...my problem has always been having too many fuckin cars at once and startin on all of em but never finishing them so i said fuck it ...now im down to 3 a daily stock to drive and my 2 projects i have a 88 blazer im gonna just break in half and the fullsize time and money just have patience i know its hard ....most of us lowriders are at fault for that..for wanting to get it done quick so we can roll....lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 10:41 AM~14392476
> *itz cool homie you doin something unique that not everyone does...and thats cool....burbans are sick lowz alwayz have liked them...just remember one thing at a time...its hard to have your daily as a project you really need two ya know i found that out the hard way something do really do a ground up all out and a cruiser something thats has some mods but can still keep you in it rolling...tough to juggle...my problem has always been having too many fuckin cars at once and startin on all of em but never finishing them so i said fuck it ...now im down to 3 a daily stock to drive and my 2 projects i have a 88 blazer im gonna just break in half and the fullsize time and money just have patience i know its hard ....most of us lowriders are at fault for that..for wanting to get it done quick so we can roll....lol
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR TAKING TIM TO WRITE ALL DIS DOWN I APPRECIATE IT!
I KNOW WAT U SAYING BOUT HAVING TWO...IMA BE CRUSING WITH MY DAILY BURBAN ON 14`S 4 NOW I HAVE TO RIDES THAT IM PLANNING TO GET BUT JUST NEED TO CATCH UP ON MY MONEY I HAVE A 81 REGAL N 84 REGAL DAT I MIGHT GET BUT LIKE U SED NEED TIME N MONEY BUT LIL BY LIL ILL GET SOME WHERE!

4 NOW I DONT WANA BE LEFT OUT SO I CAN CRUISE WITH THE RYDERS ON MY TRUCK...THEN WHEN I HAVE MY MONEY STR8 IMA GET ME A LOW-LOW!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln+Jul 3 2009, 11:56 AM~14372302-->
> 
> 
> 
> hay whats up guys i am new to the forum and lowrideing this is my car sorry for the big pics look forwerd to lurning a lot from you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice linc homie theres one over here looks exactly like that on chrome 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 5 2009, 11:52 AM~14384657
> *the sun bakes my seats which bake my ass when i roll the 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sun bakes my seats that bake my ass that also bakes my hands when i grab my steering wheel :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14391261
> *im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice burban try purple power and a scrub brush, spray the purple on the wheels let it sit then was it off and if theres still marks then you hit it again with purple and scrub it and thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:45 AM~14391291
> *ooohhhhhh...that bitch would be nasty on some juice....i have a full size that sits on a burban frame...thats switches up...nice....
> 
> shave everything and roll pan the back up homie..juice it and throw 6 12z in that bitch... :biggrin:
> 
> take that mirror shit off and get some limo or make it clear...and shave all the body lines and moldings... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 11:41 AM~14392476
> *itz cool homie you doin something unique that not everyone does...and thats cool....burbans are sick lowz alwayz have liked them...just remember one thing at a time...its hard to have your daily as a project you really need two ya know i found that out the hard way something do really do a ground up all out and a cruiser something thats has some mods but can still keep you in it rolling...tough to juggle...my problem has always been having too many fuckin cars at once and startin on all of em but never finishing them so i said fuck it ...now im down to 3 a daily stock to drive and my 2 projects i have a 88 blazer im gonna just break in half and the fullsize time and money just have patience i know its hard ....most of us lowriders are at fault for that..for wanting to get it done quick so we can roll....lol
> *


x2


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2009, 11:31 AM~14392940
> *nice burban try purple power and a scrub brush, spray the purple on the wheels let it sit then was it off and if theres still marks then you hit it again with purple and scrub it and thats it
> x2
> x2
> *


THANKS HOMIE I TRIED SOS PADS AND MOST CAME OFF!


----------



## WESTUP702

always have used sos pads......they great..


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 6 2009, 11:45 AM~14393090
> *always have used sos pads......they great..
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 07:32 AM~14391218
> *nice ride where in maryland u from? wat county southern md or?
> *


im in elkton what about you


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 6 2009, 12:48 PM~14393594
> *im in elkton what about you
> *


pg county hyattsville maryland! wat county u stay at? have u come down to any of the picnicns shows cruises in da area?


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 12:50 PM~14393617
> *pg county hyattsville maryland! wat county u stay at? have u come down to any of the picnicns shows cruises in da area?
> *


i stay in cecil county and na last time i was in pg county it was for some supra meet and we got kicked out of there but i would love to go to some cruises and picnics just need to know a lil in advance cuz pg county is almost 2 hrs away


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 6 2009, 12:57 PM~14393653
> *i stay in cecil county and na last time i was in pg county it was for some supra meet and we got kicked out of there but i would love to go to some cruises and picnics just need to know a lil in advance cuz pg county is almost 2 hrs away
> *


oh yeah this where most all da info be at!
www.low-riders.com


----------



## fatboylincoln

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 02:15 PM~14394251
> *oh yeah this where most all da info be at!
> www.low-riders.com
> *


thanks man


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by fatboylincoln_@Jul 6 2009, 05:28 PM~14395976
> *thanks man
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2009, 12:53 PM~14384660
> *Wattup fucker!! whats up with the missing linc?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still missing :0 until it comes out :biggrin: aint no internet at my house so i can rarely get on here now :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14397243
> *still missing :0 until it comes out :biggrin: aint no internet at my house so i can rarely get on here now :uh:
> *


ahhh i see...u get it running?


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 10:40 AM~14391261
> *im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this burban is sick :biggrin: :biggrin: but hey you might want to throw bags or juice on it like this guy did


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 7 2009, 06:21 AM~14400797
> *man this burban is sick :biggrin:  :biggrin: but hey you might want to throw bags or juice on it like this guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep ur rite i have copy n saved hat same pics thats myresaon for me to wake up n go to work n get some money! to make it something like that! lol


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 07:40 AM~14391261
> *im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice burbon, plenty of room in the back of that mofo  . those look pretty dope hooked up however. 13's n juice or even bagged out on bigger rims. either way you go you got a nice ride to start with. ive always really dug them wit bags an 22's an a sick custom paint job :0 but that silver one with 13's is hot to


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2009, 05:06 AM~14400402
> *ahhh i see...u get it running?
> *


no  cuz my damn teacher went on vacation for a month!...but i got a job so im just stackin my money for now


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 7 2009, 03:50 PM~14405172
> *nice burbon, plenty of room in the back of that mofo  . those look pretty dope hooked up however. 13's n juice or even bagged out on bigger rims. either way you go you got a nice ride to start with. ive always really dug them wit bags an 22's an a sick custom paint job  :0  but that silver one with 13's is hot to
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 7 2009, 06:23 PM~14404921
> *yep ur rite i have copy n saved hat same pics thats myresaon for me to wake up n go to work n get some money! to make it something like that! lol
> *



yep 1 of my homeboys want to do his burban like that but he wants to bag it so its going to be nice when he finishes :0


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 7 2009, 06:50 PM~14405172
> *nice burbon, plenty of room in the back of that mofo  . those look pretty dope hooked up however. 13's n juice or even bagged out on bigger rims. either way you go you got a nice ride to start with. ive always really dug them wit bags an 22's an a sick custom paint job  :0  but that silver one with 13's is hot to
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 7 2009, 04:23 PM~14405442
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how you gonna only tease us with one pic tho  lets see some more of it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 7 2009, 04:03 PM~14405297
> *no  cuz my damn teacher went on vacation for a month!...but i got a job so im just stackin my money for now
> *


buy some pumps so we can nose up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14416182
> *buy some pumps so we can nose up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14415662
> *how you gonna only tease us with one pic tho   lets see some more of it  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OF WAT...THE BURBAN IS ALL JACKED NEVER CLEAN CUZ I GOT 2 BABIES N NEVER CAN KEEP IT CLEAN...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14423855
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 9 2009, 08:10 PM~14428477
> *
> *


qvo juan hows the monte


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2009, 11:03 AM~14434271
> *qvo juan hows the monte
> *


In the garage waiting for me to rebuild the th350.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 10 2009, 12:32 PM~14435224
> *In the garage waiting for me to rebuild the th350.
> *


damn u still cant find a th350


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 10 2009, 12:40 PM~14435322
> *damn u still cant find a th350
> *


Naw I found one right after I sold the th400, but it didn't work. So I said fuck it and bought me DD and decided to hold off on the monte for now.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 07:40 AM~14391261
> *im new to cars too i been in lowrider bikes for almosta year but i wana start doing things to my truck! wat ya think any sugesstion other then cleaning the white walls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY HELP ON WATS CHEAP OR WAT CAN I DO TO LOWER IT A LIL?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Jul 10 2009, 01:32 PM~14435224-->
> 
> 
> 
> In the garage waiting for me to rebuild the th350.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 shit fi you lived close my homie wit the ss was selling a 350 for 250  but you would of maybe had to rebuild it cause it smelled burnt sold to a dude we hang out wit whose a dick and his buddy who needed one for his carmaro :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Jul 10 2009, 02:00 PM~14435561
> *Naw I found one right after I sold the th400, but it didn't work. So I said fuck it and bought me DD and decided to hold off on the monte for now.
> *


----------



## BigVics58

:angry: bout to get get the cutty from the smog shop. they wanted $661 to rebuild the carburetor. ima do that ish myself


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 11 2009, 01:41 PM~14443751
> *:angry:  bout to get get the cutty from the smog shop. they wanted $661 to rebuild the carburetor. ima do that ish myself
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 11 2009, 12:41 PM~14443751
> *:angry:  bout to get get the cutty from the smog shop. they wanted $661 to rebuild the carburetor. ima do that ish myself
> *


is it V6 or V8??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 10 2009, 07:05 PM~14438750
> *ANY HELP ON WATS CHEAP OR WAT CAN I DO TO LOWER IT A LIL?
> *


it'll ride like shit if u lower it...bag the fucker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14446589
> *is it V6 or V8??
> *


v8 4.3 and the EGR valve is bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 12 2009, 09:09 AM~14448633
> *v8 4.3  and the EGR valve is bad
> *


ohhhh...damn too bad it wasnt a small block chevy those carbs are easy too find and cheap


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14438750
> *ANY HELP ON WATS CHEAP OR WAT CAN I DO TO LOWER IT A LIL?
> *


well if u jus want to lower it u can stick lowering coils under it...or juice it...you can do bags but they cost you a lil bit more money especially with all the vavles an fitting but its well worth it..but its up to you an how your pockets are lookin


----------



## ElMonte74'

just got me some 13's for my car  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 04:04 PM~14460785
> *just got me some 13's for my car   :biggrin:
> *



post them bitchs :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 13 2009, 05:09 PM~14460817
> *post them bitchs  :0
> *


i just got 3 NEW AND 4 BOLT ONS AND USING ONE RIGHT NOW TILL I CAN COME UP WITH THE FEDIA TO BUY A NEW ONE


















AND THE BOLT ON JUST FOR NOW GAIN I GOT 4 AND GAVE THEM TO MY HOMIE TO CLEAN AND PUT ON HIS SISTERS ACURA


----------



## hood_starra

sweet


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 11 2009, 09:36 PM~14446593
> *it'll ride like shit if u lower it...bag the fucker :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i kind of figger that ima bagg it cuz its my daily ima juice my next car! thanks!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 12 2009, 07:50 PM~14452276
> *well if u jus want to lower it u can stick lowering coils under it...or juice it...you can do bags but they cost you a lil bit more money especially with all the vavles an fitting but its well worth it..but its up to you an how your pockets are lookin
> *


aight homie thanks 4 the advice!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 12 2009, 10:23 AM~14449018
> *ohhhh...damn too bad it wasnt a small block chevy those carbs are easy too find and cheap
> *


i know, but my uncle is gonna hook me up, a brand new one for 60 bucks


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 04:14 PM~14460870
> *i just got 3 NEW AND 4 BOLT ONS AND USING ONE RIGHT NOW TILL I CAN COME UP WITH THE FEDIA TO BUY A NEW ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE BOLT ON JUST FOR NOW GAIN I GOT 4 AND GAVE THEM TO MY HOMIE TO CLEAN AND PUT ON HIS SISTERS ACURA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels! i have a set of bolt ons to, them some old school wheels


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 13 2009, 08:12 PM~14462822
> *nice wheels! i have a set of bolt ons to, them some old school wheels
> *


I HAVE 3 MORE JUST NEEDS CAPS BUT GONNA GIVE TO MY HOMIE TO PUT ON A CAR  

OH HOLD ON IM GONNA POST PICS CAUSE I COULDNT WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY CAR LOOKED LIKE WITH 13S :biggrin: .


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 13 2009, 04:46 PM~14461237
> *yeah i kind of figger that ima bagg it cuz its my daily ima juice my next car! thanks!
> *


yea they say bags have a better ride but i've never been in a bagged car only juiced ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 04:14 PM~14460870
> *i just got 3 NEW AND 4 BOLT ONS AND USING ONE RIGHT NOW TILL I CAN COME UP WITH THE FEDIA TO BUY A NEW ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE BOLT ON JUST FOR NOW GAIN I GOT 4 AND GAVE THEM TO MY HOMIE TO CLEAN AND PUT ON HIS SISTERS ACURA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally!! :biggrin: make sure u get that blue shit off of the white wall quick or else it'll stain on there and u'll have blue walls


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:51 PM~14464984
> *Finally!! :biggrin:  make sure u get that blue shit off of the white wall quick or else it'll stain on there and u'll have blue walls
> *


 :biggrin: DONE IT ALREADY CAUSE MY HOMIE JUST DID ONE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE. ALL 7 RIMS ARE/WERE HOT AND TRADED THE GUY A HOT AUTO 12 GAUGE REMINGTON :biggrin: I WISH THE DUDE GOT ALL 4 120 SPOKES  OH WELL I'LL ROLL ON THAT SPARE TILL I CAN GET ANOTHER 120 WITH DIFFERENT CAPS MAYBE A 2 OR 3 BAR :biggrin: 

MESSING AROUND










TRIED ONE ON CAUSE I WAS EAGER TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE AND I WAS RUNNING OUT OF LIGHT :cheesy: 



















COMPAIRING RIMS :uh: :0 :cheesy: 











I GOT ARTSEY


----------



## six trey impala

looks good...


----------



## six trey impala

so u got 3 knock off 13s and 1 bolt on 13 on ur car?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 14 2009, 12:56 AM~14466172
> *so u got 3 knock off 13s and 1 bolt on 13 on ur car?
> *


YEAH FOR NOW AND THEIR NOT ON MY CAR YET I NEED THE TOOL TO TIGHTEN THE KO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2009, 12:01 AM~14466189
> *YEAH FOR NOW AND THEIR NOT ON MY CAR YET I NEED THE TOOL TO TIGHTEN THE KO
> *


oh yea those domes suck cause u need the tool...find urself some 2 wings..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 14 2009, 02:49 PM~14471325
> *oh yea those domes suck cause u need the tool...find urself some 2 wings..
> *


thats what i'm looking for cause in case the actual owners see them  will any ko fit or que :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2009, 11:42 PM~14478712
> *thats what i'm looking for cause in case the actual owners see them  will any ko fit or que :dunno:
> *


yea just make sure u get 2 lefts and 2 rights...


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 15 2009, 07:53 AM~14479510
> *yea just make sure u get 2 lefts and 2 rights...
> *


X2...an also make sure you put the adaptors on the right side cuz i have seen alot of worst things happen to lowriders


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 15 2009, 05:54 AM~14479707
> *X2...an also make sure you put the adaptors on the right side cuz i have seen alot of worst things happen to lowriders
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
white left red right


----------



## 1967Cutlass

I'm a low ridin beginner so any advice will be much appreciated! My father is really into low riding and fixed up his car pretty well. I can't wait to get my car on the road.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 1967Cutlass_@Jul 15 2009, 08:51 AM~14480749
> *I'm a low ridin beginner so any advice will be much appreciated!  My father is really into low riding and fixed up his car pretty well.  I can't wait to get my car on the road.
> *


u got a 67 cutty?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 15 2009, 05:53 AM~14479510-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea just make sure u get 2 lefts and 2 rights...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:54 AM~14479707
> *X2...an also make sure you put the adaptors on the right side cuz i have seen alot of worst things happen to lowriders
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 15 2009, 07:40 AM~14479879
> *:yes:  :yes:
> white left red right
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1967Cutlass_@Jul 15 2009, 09:51 AM~14480749
> *I'm a low ridin beginner so any advice will be much appreciated!  My father is really into low riding and fixed up his car pretty well.  I can't wait to get my car on the road.
> *


got any pics of the car


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 1967Cutlass_@Jul 15 2009, 08:51 AM~14480749
> *I'm a low ridin beginner so any advice will be much appreciated!  My father is really into low riding and fixed up his car pretty well.  I can't wait to get my car on the road.
> *


welcome to lowriding. picso of the 67 cutt?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2009, 10:38 PM~14465533
> *:biggrin: DONE IT ALREADY CAUSE MY HOMIE JUST DID ONE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE.  ALL 7 RIMS ARE/WERE HOT AND TRADED THE GUY A HOT AUTO 12 GAUGE REMINGTON :biggrin: I WISH THE DUDE GOT ALL 4 120 SPOKES  OH WELL I'LL ROLL ON THAT SPARE TILL I CAN GET ANOTHER 120 WITH DIFFERENT CAPS MAYBE A 2 OR 3 BAR :biggrin:
> 
> MESSING AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED ONE ON CAUSE I WAS EAGER TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE AND I WAS RUNNING OUT OF LIGHT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPAIRING RIMS :uh:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT ARTSEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looks jus like the one my buddy had in high school. same color and all. looks real good bro


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by 1967Cutlass_@Jul 15 2009, 11:51 AM~14480749
> *I'm a low ridin beginner so any advice will be much appreciated!  My father is really into low riding and fixed up his car pretty well.  I can't wait to get my car on the road.
> *


show us a few pics of it :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 15 2009, 05:22 PM~14485425
> *
> 
> dam looks jus like the one my buddy had in high school. same color and all. looks real good bro
> *


thanks vic all i got to do is knock that dent out of the bottom of the fender and put the stainless back on except for the ones that go around the wheel well those aint going back on till i find new ones :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2009, 12:01 AM~14466189
> *YEAH FOR NOW AND THEIR NOT ON MY CAR YET I NEED THE TOOL TO TIGHTEN THE KO
> *


Damn I had that tool, too bad I gave it away a while ago.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 16 2009, 03:34 PM~14494980
> *Damn I had that tool, too bad I gave it away a while ago.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## hood_starra

whata good guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

still lookin for another rim :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC

Sup suckas.....long time no talk...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 07:26 PM~14519840
> *Sup suckas.....long time no talk...
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 06:26 PM~14519840
> *Sup suckas.....long time no talk...
> *


oo i see the lac is back...post up pics looks sick laying in the back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

okay im 22 but i been workin on this car since iwas 18 an nobody showwed me how to do this but ill show u a pick what it looked like frist got it 









here it is with the white guys 









an here is where im at now 








an here is a little more of the inside









if any of u got anything i need or what i need to do help me plz this is my frist time buildin one


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jul 20 2009, 05:00 AM~14523088
> *okay im 22 but i been workin on this car since iwas 18 an nobody showwed me how to do this but ill show u a pick what it looked like frist got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with the white guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here is where im at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here is a little more of the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if any of u got anything i need or what i need to do help me plz this is my frist time buildin one
> *



what all are you trying to do to it


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14521636
> *oo i see the lac is back...post up pics looks sick laying in the back :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up lil homie......yea its almost gettin there......i got it at my boys house redoing da funk in da trunk  :biggrin:


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14521636
> *oo i see the lac is back...post up pics looks sick laying in the back :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie. :wave: :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jul 21 2009, 12:21 PM~14539006
> *whats up homie. :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up! whats new?


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14539021
> *what up! whats new?
> *


same old shit different pile... hows the six trey looking.. did you get them switches on.. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14539021
> *what up! whats new?
> *


u gettin da trey lifted already???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14540060
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> u gettin da trey lifted already???
> *


yup got the pumps already...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jul 21 2009, 01:39 PM~14539945
> *same old shit different pile... hows the six trey looking.. did you get them switches on.. :cheesy:
> *


nothing new... gotta buy the metal for the rack and buy rear cylinders and it'll be ready plus the batts...already got metal for the frame...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 19 2009, 06:07 PM~14519671
> * still lookin for another rim :angry:
> *


too bad you aint closer i got like 4 sets of rims :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jul 20 2009, 02:00 AM~14523088
> *okay im 22 but i been workin on this car since iwas 18 an nobody showwed me how to do this but ill show u a pick what it looked like frist got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with the white guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here is where im at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here is a little more of the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if any of u got anything i need or what i need to do help me plz this is my frist time buildin one
> *


nice ride bro. found one of them but a t top im the wreckn yard a while back


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 21 2009, 08:13 PM~14544152
> *too bad you aint closer i got like 4 sets of rims :cheesy:
> *


u wanna sell a set? r they 13x7 knock offs?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2009, 03:31 PM~14541198
> *nothing new... gotta buy the metal for the rack and buy rear cylinders and it'll be ready plus the batts...already got metal for the frame...
> *


Lol I member when I first lifted my lac on my own...I ran out of money for the batteries and went n kjacked em out of dump trucks :biggrin:





Now I look back n think "how'd da fuck did I run so fast wit them heavy ass batteries" lmao!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 PM~14545188
> *Lol I member when I first lifted my lac on my own...I ran out of money for the batteries and went n kjacked em out of dump trucks :biggrin:
> Now I look back n think "how'd da fuck did I run so fast wit them heavy ass batteries" lmao!!!!!
> *


haha! i got the hook up on batts


----------



## six trey impala

how many batts u running?


----------



## hood_starra

whats good yall


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 22 2009, 07:48 PM~14554893
> *whats good yall
> *


waddup!


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14554911
> *waddup!
> *


all is good how is ya chevy coming


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2009, 12:12 AM~14546563
> *how many batts u running?
> *


I was runnin 8 but now I'm switched to 10...wita piston and adex to da front  u know.....gota clear them speed bumps :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Jul 22 2009, 07:53 PM~14554944-->
> 
> 
> 
> all is good how is ya chevy coming
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> slowly but surely :biggrin: took it too the car wash today and vacuumed it out :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2009, 07:55 PM~14554967
> *I was runnin 8 but now I'm switched to 10...wita piston and adex to da front  u know.....gota clear them speed bumps :biggrin:
> *


what size fittings and pluming u go with?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 21 2009, 09:13 PM~14544152
> *too bad you aint closer i got like 4 sets of rims :cheesy:
> *


  :angry:  damn





so what did yall fuckers get me for my b day :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2009, 12:26 PM~14560902
> *  :angry:    damn
> so what did yall fuckers get me for my b day :biggrin:
> *


same thing u got me for mine!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 01:27 PM~14560910
> *same thing u got me for mine!
> Happy Birthday!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2009, 12:28 PM~14560921
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats new?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 12:24 AM~14557414
> *slowly but surely  :biggrin: took it too the car wash today and vacuumed it out :biggrin:
> what size fittings and pluming u go with?
> *


Front is all 1" fitins....read is 1/2"




And happy bday elmonte!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2009, 02:38 PM~14562271
> *Front is all 1" fitins....read is 1/2"
> And happy bday elmonte!!
> *


damn it should swing then huh :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 03:02 PM~14562533
> *damn it should swing then huh :biggrin:
> *


Dat bitch better do something!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14562592
> *Dat bitch better do something!!!
> *


what size coils u got in the front ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 02:49 PM~14561758
> *whats new?
> *


oh nada doin the same ol'


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2009, 06:54 PM~14564834
> *oh nada doin the same ol'
> *


ey u looking for 3 wing k/os?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 04:30 PM~14563563
> *what size coils u got in the front ?
> *


Ain't bought none yet but plannin on gettin some 4.5 coils.........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2009, 07:56 PM~14564848
> *ey u looking for 3 wing k/os?
> *


yeah just 3 for now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 23 2009, 07:04 PM~14564934-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't bought none yet but plannin on gettin some 4.5 coils.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats gonna be a soft ride :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2009, 10:43 PM~14566919
> *yeah just 3 for now
> *


i got a homie who has some that might wanna get rid of


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2009, 09:28 PM~14545079
> *u wanna sell a set? r they 13x7 knock offs?
> *


they arent the cleanest, ya there 13x7 but youd prolly ber better off buyn em new bc your pretty far bro, shipping would suck ass


----------



## BigVics58

jus thought id share a pic wit you guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 25 2009, 12:08 PM~14578866
> *jus thought id share a pic wit you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those 63s are clean :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14579816
> *those 63s are clean :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: lil inspiration for *six trey impala *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 25 2009, 03:59 PM~14580335
> *:yes:  lil inspiration for six trey impala
> *


 :thumbsup: i like that Laurel Green 63...so whats new with you? sup with tha 58 and the lac u ever get it?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:22 PM~14582873
> *:thumbsup: i like that Laurel Green 63...so whats new with you? sup with tha 58 and the lac u ever get it?
> *


the 58 is still waitn on the frame guy, i picked up the lac already i got that stashed away at my cousins casa right now  . the lac is pretty ruff tho, its been abused. and right now i about to take the t top to get the body work done, FINALLY. lol didn i show you guys pics of the lac?


----------



## BigVics58

dropped it off :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

u showed us a pic of the back of the lac but that was it..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 26 2009, 10:10 AM~14584521
> *the 58 is still waitn on the frame guy, i picked up the lac already i got that stashed away at my cousins casa right now  . the lac is pretty ruff tho, its been abused. and right now i about to take the t top to get the body work done, FINALLY. lol didn i show you guys pics of the lac?
> *


----------



## BigVics58

ok here she be


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 27 2009, 04:17 PM~14596934
> *ok here she be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it had a setup in it before? whos black regal is that?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 27 2009, 07:07 PM~14598507
> *it had a setup in it before? whos black regal is that?
> *


ya at one point it was im LRM. lol i didn even see that bucket in that pic :biggrin: its my cousins 85, its actually dark blue. ill try to snap some more pics of it next time im over there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 27 2009, 09:02 PM~14599719
> *ya at one point it was im LRM. lol i didn even see that bucket in that pic  :biggrin:  its my cousins 85, its actually dark blue. ill try to snap some more pics of it next time im over there
> *


lol i always look in the background too see what goodies may be there :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ask him if he needs any parts, the regals already almost gone the header panel and shits missing on it already...


----------



## hood_starra

whats up ryders


----------



## six trey impala

Waddup!


----------



## hood_starra

how ya build been coming along


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 28 2009, 03:31 PM~14607317
> *how ya build been coming along
> *


nothing really happening right now...was gonna buy the metal for the rack but a friend of ours said he's got a rack out of a 64 Impala that he'd give too me so i might just go with that for now im just gonna use the battery trays cause i want my pumps sitting different...
i still need too get Power Balls and Cylinders  the little shit adds up :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

some of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i know 2 dumps too the front is a no no only 1's staying on side to side is a *BIG* no no haha :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra

is that a prohopper set up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 28 2009, 06:43 PM~14609207
> *is that a prohopper set up
> *


the pumps are showtime and the rear 2 1/2 ton coils it think are show times too but the front coils are powder coated 4 tons...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 28 2009, 06:43 PM~14609207
> *is that a prohopper set up
> *


u gonna euro out ur caprice?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 28 2009, 04:14 PM~14607811
> *nothing really happening right now...was gonna buy the metal for the rack but a friend of ours said he's got a rack out of a 64 Impala that he'd give too me so i might just go with that for now im just gonna use the battery trays cause i want my pumps sitting different...
> i still need too get Power Balls and Cylinders  the little shit adds up :biggrin:
> *


Man...tell me bout it....:angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2009, 09:19 PM~14611079
> *Man...tell me bout it....:angry:
> *


batteries are fucken expensive :angry: i got a hookup on batts but when ur buying 8 its still expensive :angry:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 12:12 AM~14610999
> *u gonna euro out ur caprice?
> *


yea im going to do the headlights :cheesy: i cant find a grill yet tho


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 01:29 AM~14612063
> *batteries are fucken expensive :angry: i got a hookup on batts but when ur buying 8 its still expensive :angry:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 27 2009, 05:17 PM~14596934
> *ok here she be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya at one point it was in LRM
> *


i think i seen it before :0 i like the patterns on the middle of the hood  and the rest looks like they went over it with a sharpie :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 29 2009, 07:01 AM~14613846
> *yea im going to do the headlights  :cheesy:  i cant find a grill yet tho
> *


damn down here u can find the euro clips hella easy at the junk yard for off the cop cars and 4doors
my bro used too have a 2 door caprice landau mint green with pumps in it, he euro'd it out too looked sick!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 29 2009, 07:01 AM~14613846
> *yea im going to do the headlights  :cheesy:  i cant find a grill yet tho
> *


i find those in the junk yard allll the time, thought about buyn a couple an puttin them away till they get harder to find


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14615025
> *i think i seen it before :0 i like the patterns on the middle of the hood  and the rest looks like they went over it with a sharpie :0
> *


you prolly have seen it before


----------



## six trey impala

damn looks good right there! im not too crazy about the patterns on the side :biggrin: u remember that caddy Crystal Blue Persuasion??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jul 29 2009, 08:13 PM~14621372-->
> 
> 
> 
> you prolly have seen it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn so what have you planned to do to it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 08:33 PM~14621613
> *damn looks good right there! im not too crazy about the patterns on the side :biggrin: u remember that caddy Crystal Blue Persuasion??
> *


i think theirs pics of it then and now floating some where in the old school topics in post your ride section  i'll find the pics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14622468
> *damn so what have you planned to do to it
> i think theirs pics of it then and now floating some where in the old school topics in post your ride section  i'll find the pics
> *


yea my dads got a T-shirt of it...that was when he had all his caddy's... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14622625-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea my dads got a T-shirt of it...that was when he had all his caddy's... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-01lowlow_@Apr 11 2007, 02:16 AM~7664727
> *Nice caddy bro, dats one badass mural for sure!
> Check out my bros 82 caddy coupe devile:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14623120
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats it!! :biggrin: i'll try too find pics of my dads old caddy's he had like 5 or 6 at once all 2 doors fleetwood's and coupe devilles and all had 5.20s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 11:33 PM~14623621
> *thats it!! :biggrin:  i'll try too find pics of my dads old caddy's he had like 5 or 6 at once all 2 doors fleetwood's and coupe devilles and all had 5.20s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man that caddies clean man  my dads only owned one caddy and that was a 62 not sure of the model and his buddy had a 4 door brougham stock the interior was cherry, maroon and was clean as fuck for a 4 door  oh and a 6 door brougham or fleetwood you know for like a funeral that clean to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2009, 11:21 PM~14623985
> *yeah man that caddies clean man  my dads only owned one caddy and that was a 62 not sure of the model and his buddy had a 4 door brougham  stock the interior was cherry, maroon and was clean as fuck for a 4 door  oh and a 6 door brougham or fleetwood you know for like a funeral that clean to
> *


they're comfy too ride in, my dad had a 53 or 54 caddy coupe deville, it had a bunch of options it was kinda a project but ran just never drove it cause it needed brakes too put gas in it u push a button on the tail light and the tail light flips up and thats where the little hole was, it had the Autronic eye in it and power windows and seats the paint had surface rust and was faded but it was mint green...


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 10:39 PM~14624075
> *they're comfy too ride in, my dad had a 53 or 54 caddy coupe deville, it had a bunch of options it was kinda a project but ran just never drove it cause it needed brakes too put gas in it u push a button on the tail light and the tail light flips up and thats where the little hole was, it had the Autronic eye in it and power windows and seats the paint had surface rust and was faded but it was mint green...
> *


it was a 54 coupe de ville wit all power car was fucken badddddd


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Jul 29 2009, 11:52 PM~14624135
> *it was a 54 coupe de ville wit all power car was fucken badddddd
> *


YOU SCUM BUM!!!!


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2009, 04:06 PM~14617163
> *damn down here u can find the euro clips hella easy at the junk yard for off the cop cars and 4doors
> my bro used too have a 2 door caprice landau mint green with pumps in it, he euro'd it out too looked sick!!
> *


thats what i want to do to mines


----------



## hood_starra

that caddi is sick


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 30 2009, 12:39 AM~14624075-->
> 
> 
> 
> they're comfy too ride in, my dad had a 53 or 54 caddy coupe deville, it had a bunch of options it was kinda a project but ran just never drove it cause it needed brakes too put gas in it u push a button on the tail light and the tail light flips up and thats where the little hole was, it had the Autronic eye in it and power windows and seats the paint had surface rust and was faded but it was mint green...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 nice :biggrin: my dads was totaled
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 30 2009, 01:07 AM~14624207
> *YOU SCUM BUM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## P_Y_T




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 29 2009, 07:33 PM~14621613-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn looks good right there! im not too crazy about the patterns on the side :biggrin: u remember that caddy Crystal Blue Persuasion??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya some people dig it some people dont, i personaly love it
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74' Yesterday_@ 08:55 PM ~
> *damn so what have you planned to do to it
> *


ima try to fix it, im planning on driving it like that for a while, fix the basics-fillers, bumpers, wheels, hydros, window, lol lots to do with this ride :cheesy: 

and man that Crystal Blue Persuasion is bad ass!! i really like the interior and i never really go for that style :0 this is my 3rd caddy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 30 2009, 06:03 PM~14631690
> *ya some people dig it some people dont, i personaly love it
> ima try to fix it, im planning on driving it like that for a while, fix the basics-fillers, bumpers, wheels, hydros, window, lol lots to do with this ride :cheesy:
> 
> and man that Crystal Blue Persuasion is bad ass!! i really like the interior and i never really go for that style :0  this is my 3rd caddy
> *


just the typical build for any car guy...these damn cars and expensive and alot of work too build :biggrin: but its worth it in the end


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14631708
> *just the typical build for any car guy...these damn cars and expensive and alot of work too build :biggrin: but its worth it in the end
> *


oh yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

we need more pictures up in here :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 30 2009, 09:36 PM~14634024
> *we need more pictures up in here  :yes:
> *


YES WE DO!!! I'll Start it off ur next  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Very Soon!!!


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

heres a old pic of the 63 when i first put the right grill on it, was still missing the bezels lol


----------



## six trey impala

The Cream Puff before...


----------



## six trey impala

the donor grill i got too replace the custom one haha


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

some bling!! after i polished up the rear window trim








Before and After


----------



## six trey impala

on hubbies
























I like the background on this pic


----------



## hood_starra

damn i see ya impala came along way keep up the good work


----------



## six trey impala

my Pops old 77 Monte back in the 80s 
"Purple Passion"


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14634510
> *damn i see ya impala came along way keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie im pretty proud of myself, i think i did alot for my age.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jul 30 2009, 07:03 PM~14631690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ima try to fix it, im planning on driving it like that for a while, fix the basics-fillers, bumpers, wheels, hydros, window, lol lots to do with this ride :cheesy:
> 
> and man that Crystal Blue Persuasion is bad ass!! i really like the interior and i never really go for that style :0  this is my 3rd caddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 30 2009, 10:49 PM~14634179
> *Very Soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks bad
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14634541
> *my Pops old 77 Monte back in the 80s
> "Purple Passion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my faovrite pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

:0 six trey dont play around , ok ill put some up :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## BigVics58




----------



## BigVics58




----------



## BigVics58

security cam pic :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 1 2009, 02:16 PM~14647380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf u powerbraking in ur drive way? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i see a tail light too a caddy :biggrin: that 58 is badass when u gonna get some cruiser skirts for it?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 2 2009, 09:58 AM~14651784
> *wtf u powerbraking in ur drive way? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i see a tail light too a caddy :biggrin: that 58 is badass when u gonna get some cruiser skirts for it?
> *


lol yea i did that one in the drive way  ill put up a pic of the lac, its a major bucket tho. this dude i know has a set of cruisers he said he would hold for me, they are expensive


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2009, 10:42 AM~14651974
> *lol yea i did that one in the drive way   ill put up a pic of the lac, its a major bucket tho. this dude i know has a set of cruisers he said he would hold for me, they are expensive
> *


yup they're the price of another g-body :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 2 2009, 11:16 AM~14652091
> *yup they're the price of another g-body :biggrin:
> *


shit i could pick up two g bodys for that price


----------



## BigVics58

these are pics of when i picked it up from my uncles, i threw the red spokes on it to move it to my house


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2009, 11:22 AM~14652126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: it dont run?
u got hella projects :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14652112
> *these are pics of when i picked it up from my uncles, i threw the red spokes on it to move it to my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is gonna be nice once its finished


----------



## six trey impala

just got home...me and my pops smoked a Integra right now i was in the 63 and i beat them by like a car and a half and they took off before me lol my dad dusted them with the 76 that motors built in that...pretty fun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14647355-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn fool your 58's clean especially on those bolt ons  what kind of system are you running, and do i see a mural on the trunk :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 12:19 PM~14652112
> *these are pics of when i picked it up from my uncles, i threw the red spokes on it to move it to my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is a bucket but will be worth the build
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 3 2009, 12:36 AM~14657027
> *just got home...me and my pops smoked a Integra right now i was in the 63 and i beat them by like a car and a half and they took off before me lol my dad dusted them with the 76 that motors built in that...pretty fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 i was racing my homie in his dodge durango and i was going down this one street and forgot it had a couple of dips and he told me my car flew off em' and sparks shot off the pumpkin of my rear :0 glad i didnt fuck my rear end up


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 2 2009, 11:34 AM~14652189-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: it dont run?
> u got hella projects :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does but i was rebuilding the carb there and i needed it outa the way :biggrin: an yea i got too many projects
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:08 PM~14654848
> *this is gonna be nice once its finished
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, it was on its way to the srap yard an i seen some potential so i had to save it from the evil car crusher
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 2 2009, 11:36 PM~14657027
> *just got home...me and my pops smoked a Integra right now i was in the 63 and i beat them by like a car and a half and they took off before me lol my dad dusted them with the 76 that motors built in that...pretty fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i remember racing imports with my 58, that shit was fun :yes: will have much more fun with my new motor, 400 small block


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14659447
> *damn fool your 58's clean especially on those bolt ons   what kind of system are you running, and do i see a mural on the trunk :0
> that is a bucket but will be worth the build
> :0 i was racing my homie in his dodge durango and i was going down this one street and forgot it had a couple of dips and he told me my car flew off em' and sparks shot off the pumpkin of my rear :0 glad i didnt fuck my rear end up
> *


yea its was pretty clean, jus needed some major work underneath, i had one 12 with a 1200 watt amp an a clarion deck, subbed pretty good. lol on the trunk it was a smile now cry later, dont think i have any up close pics of it tho.

one time i was mashin, no reason jus goin as fast as i could for the hell of it, and i forgot about a bump in the road, got air born and when i landed sparks flew out every where :banghead: dont remember if anything broke tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2009, 03:54 PM~14662705
> *it does but i was rebuilding the carb there and i needed it outa the way :biggrin: an yea i got too many projects
> yea, it was on its way to the srap yard an i seen some potential so i had to save it from the evil car crusher
> 
> i remember racing imports with my 58, that shit was fun  :yes: will have much more fun with my new motor, 400 small block
> *


whats it got in it right now? 283 or 348?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14666064
> *whats it got in it right now? 283 or 348?
> *


it had a 327


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14666533
> *it had a 327
> *


ohh 327's are good motors  thats what my car came with but it was tired, 327 turbo fire 300hp


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2009, 06:52 PM~14664063
> *yea its was pretty clean, jus needed some major work underneath, i had one 12 with a 1200 watt amp an a clarion deck, subbed pretty good. lol on the trunk it was a smile now cry later, dont think i have any up close pics of it tho.
> 
> one time i was mashin, no reason jus goin as fast as i could for the hell of it, and i forgot about a bump in the road, got air born and when i landed sparks flew out every where  :banghead:  dont remember if anything broke tho
> *


if i had another box i would be runnin 2 10s but i'm runnin the same phoenix gold sub i got and a mtx thunder series sub as well  


like vic said we need more pics so heres some more :biggrin: 

check out this out this is my dads homie' car


----------



## six trey impala

Nice! my bro just got some tru spokes for his 66


----------



## six trey impala

Got my A-arms today too reinforce and extend! Great Success!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2009, 01:37 AM~14668668
> *Nice! my bro just got some tru spokes for his 66
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  that 66 will look firme on those trus :biggrin: my homie with the ss is thinking of tradeing his ss for a 64 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 4 2009, 02:23 PM~14673356
> *:0  :cheesy:   that 66 will look firme on those trus :biggrin: my homie with the ss is thinking of tradeing his ss for a 64 :0
> *


thats a good trade


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2009, 03:27 PM~14673400
> *thats a good trade
> *


but who knows :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14666945
> *ohh 327's are good motors  thats what my car came with but it was tired, 327 turbo fire 300hp
> *


lol, ya mine was hella messed up, different size pistons :loco: dont know who the hell built it either :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 3 2009, 11:23 PM~14668231
> *if i had another box i would be runnin 2 10s but i'm runnin the same phoenix gold sub i got and a mtx thunder series sub as well
> like vic said we need more pics so heres some more :biggrin:
> 
> check out this out this is my dads homie' car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty sweet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 4 2009, 04:01 PM~14674283
> *lol, ya mine was hella messed up, different size pistons  :loco:  dont know who the hell built it either :dunno:
> *


damn! thats what i need is pistons and everything in my 327 would be new


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 4 2009, 05:02 PM~14674300
> *thats pretty sweet
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 4 2009, 05:25 PM~14675149
> *
> *


whats new with ur ride any updates?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2009, 06:27 PM~14675178
> *whats new with ur ride any updates?
> *


umm no  cant do shit to it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 4 2009, 05:35 PM~14675250
> *umm no  cant do shit to it
> *


why not?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2009, 05:21 PM~14675107
> *damn! thats what i need is pistons and everything in my 327 would be new
> *


get on it then foolio :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 4 2009, 07:54 PM~14676697
> *get on it then foolio  :biggrin:
> *


doing the setup, the 327 has been on the back burner for a couple years now since i got the car running again :biggrin: one of these days i'll finish it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14676199
> *why not?
> *


no money  cause no one wants to hire some one who messed up their work schedule


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 5 2009, 10:39 AM~14682714
> *no money  cause no one wants to hire some one who messed up their work schedule
> *


do something on the side, thats what i do


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 5 2009, 12:10 PM~14683102
> *do something on the side, thats what i do
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 5 2009, 11:10 AM~14683102
> *do something on the side, thats what i do
> *


Dam Snakes you all up in this topic :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 5 2009, 03:11 PM~14685399
> *Dam Snakes you all up in this topic  :0
> *


 :biggrin: this is like the hangout


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14686081
> *:biggrin: this is like the hangout
> *


 :yes: sure is homie


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## hood_starra

what up yall i went to see G I Joe lastnite an it was pretty sweet it was worth going to the movies an see'n


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 8 2009, 02:53 PM~14712116
> *what up yall i went to see G I Joe lastnite an it was pretty sweet it was worth going to the movies an see'n
> *


nuttin got my computer back and it runs better than new and got my internets workin and blazin some chron


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2009, 06:09 PM~14712462
> *nuttin got my computer back and it runs better than new and got my internets workin and blazin some chron
> *



i see you high as a kite there..is that cali bud :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58

i hope it is


----------



## BigVics58

droped by to visit the cutty and snagged some pics :biggrin: the one on the left is mine, the one on the right is his, there both 81's with buckets and center consoles


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Aug 8 2009, 04:19 PM~14712499-->
> 
> 
> 
> i see you high as a kite there..is that cali bud :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some red hair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 04:44 PM~14712644
> *i hope it is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Aug 8 2009, 04:47 PM~14712662
> *droped by to visit the cutty and snagged some pics  :biggrin:  the one on the left is mine, the one on the right is his, there both 81's with buckets and center consoles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: 

some one threw a frostie at my car yesterday so i guess i must of done something right


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2009, 05:29 PM~14713155
> *some red hair :biggrin:
> :0
> :cheesy:
> 
> some one threw a frostie at my car yesterday so i guess i must of done something right
> *


 :0 i woulda been pissed


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14712662
> *droped by to visit the cutty and snagged some pics  :biggrin:  the one on the left is mine, the one on the right is his, there both 81's with buckets and center consoles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got t tops on yours :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14713263-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  i woulda been pissed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am and i have some leads to who did it
> 
> i believe it was my homies ex that did it. i swear every time that fool brings one of his girls over here and they break up they take it out on my car :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Aug 8 2009, 07:15 PM~14713370
> *u got t tops on yours :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 8 2009, 06:15 PM~14713370
> *u got t tops on yours :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


yes sir. this is when i dropped it off


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2009, 10:57 PM~14714909
> *i am and i have some leads to who did it
> 
> i believe it was my homies ex that did it. i swear every time that fool brings one of his girls over here and they break up they take it out on my car :angry:
> :yes: :biggrin:
> *


lol, that sucks, luckily i know a lot of girls who would love to handle another chick for me :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 9 2009, 10:25 AM~14716426
> *lol, that sucks, luckily i know a lot of girls who would love to handle another chick for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

where are all u poo-toes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 9 2009, 12:23 PM~14716412
> *yes sir. this is when i dropped it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color are you painting it


----------



## ElMonte74'

if i only had that god damn tool :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 13 2009, 05:18 PM~14761821
> *if i only had that god damn tool :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they always sell the tools on here in the parts section, get some money together...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 13 2009, 05:18 PM~14761821
> *if i only had that god damn tool :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade ur domes for some 2 wings or even better some 2 bars but i doubt someone would wanna trade for some 2 bars


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 13 2009, 12:05 AM~14754355-->
> 
> 
> 
> where are all u poo-toes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im here :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 03:36 PM~14760874
> *what color are you painting it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know yet, any suggestions?
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Aug 13 2009, 05:18 PM~14761821
> *if i only had that god damn tool :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i got the tool :biggrin: but i think your too far


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14765756
> *
> dont know yet, any suggestions?
> 
> *



yea paint it like a kandy orange or teal with sum pinstripes or sumthin with the rims to match..that would be bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: i havent seen a orange or teal cutlass yet


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 9 2009, 09:23 AM~14716412
> *yes sir. this is when i dropped it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 PM~14765756
> *im here  :wave:
> dont know yet, any suggestions?
> lol i got the tool  :biggrin:  but i think your too far
> *


gotta go get my rack on sunday and today im getting my rear cylinders today chrome 12s 

i've always wanted too do a g-body champagne silver leaf with a dark brown vinyl and brown pillows thats what my plans were for the regal.
candies are cool and all but i like doing neutral colors they look cleaner too me


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 13 2009, 11:57 PM~14765756-->
> 
> 
> 
> im here  :wave:
> dont know yet, any suggestions?
> lol i got the tool  :biggrin:  but i think your too far
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we'll figure something out
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 14 2009, 12:11 PM~14769344
> *gotta go get my rack on sunday and today im getting my rear cylinders today chrome 12s
> 
> i've always wanted too do a g-body champagne silver leaf with a dark brown vinyl and brown pillows thats what my plans were for the regal.
> candies are cool and all but i like doing neutral colors they look cleaner too me
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the 63 is getting closer and closer too getting juiced up cant wait, i just need powerballs and batts too have a complete setup


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Aug 14 2009, 06:09 AM~14766941-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea paint it like a kandy orange or teal with sum pinstripes or sumthin with the rims to match..that would be bad ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i havent seen a orange or teal cutlass yet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i seen an kandy orange t top in here somewhere. looks nice, ill search for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 09:12 AM~14768202
> *looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir, looks hella different now
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 14 2009, 11:11 AM~14769344
> *gotta go get my rack on sunday and today im getting my rear cylinders today chrome 12s
> 
> i've always wanted too do a g-body champagne silver leaf with a dark brown vinyl and brown pillows thats what my plans were for the regal.
> candies are cool and all but i like doing neutral colors they look cleaner too me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, ive always dug the original colors, it was originally a champagne. i was thinkn a off white or a dark gray. black would be sweet but i dont wana be cleaning it all the time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Aug 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14770776
> * we'll figure something out
> x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

i just got home from watching pinks all out it was siiiiick!!! they had everything drag races, car show, semi truck 1/4 mile runs, burn out contest 62 impala won it, it was clean it was red on some 17s or 18s then they had the jet cars...i enjoyed it alot


----------



## hood_starra

AN KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

anyone have any new updates?? i know one of u foo's have too be doing something too ur cars i cant be the only one.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 16 2009, 09:44 PM~14788673
> *anyone have any new updates?? i know one of u foo's have too be doing something too ur cars i cant be the only one.
> *


lol yea, today we lined up the doors. they now open and close perfect. and we did the front end aswell. the t top is lookn better :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 16 2009, 10:00 PM~14788836
> *lol yea, today we lined up the doors. they now open and close perfect. and we did the front end aswell. the t top is lookn better :biggrin:
> *


i need too Align the fenders and doors on my car, they're a bit off...any u guys hittin up any shows or anything coming up? did u go too pamona yesterday?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 16 2009, 10:02 PM~14788854
> *i need too Align the fenders and doors on my car, they're a bit off...any u guys hittin up any shows or anything coming up? did u go too pamona yesterday?
> *


shit i wish i woulda went to pamona, never been before. we jus had a show bout two weeks ago, used to be a big one but i stopped going to it bc it aint the same.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 16 2009, 10:35 PM~14789233
> *shit i wish i woulda went to pamona, never been before. we jus had a show bout two weeks ago, used to be a big one but i stopped going to it bc it aint the same.
> *


there's a car show the 22nd im gonna go too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 16 2009, 06:04 PM~14785703
> *AN KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!!!!!!
> *


GGGGGGGGGGGG.IIIIIIIIIIII. JJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 16 2009, 10:44 PM~14788673-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any new updates?? i know one of u foo's have too be doing something too ur cars i cant be the only one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm actually re-wiring my speakers in my car and once i find another amp i'mm run my old one for my highs
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Aug 16 2009, 11:00 PM~14788836
> *lol yea, today we lined up the doors. they now open and close perfect. and we did the front end aswell. the t top is lookn better :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

coo sounds like u guys are gettin some stuff done it seems like im the only one that ever has updates i guess im just the one that post's it :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Aug 16 2009, 10:46 PM~14789323-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'm actually re-wiring my speakers in my car and once i find another amp i'mm run my old one for my highs
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im going to run two 12's in the t top :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14789501
> *coo sounds like u guys are gettin some stuff done it seems like im the only one that ever has updates i guess im just the one that post's it  :biggrin:
> *


i been workn nights so i havn been able to post up my progress lately


----------



## BigVics58

heres the best pic i can find of my cousins regal, ill take a few more pics next time i go over there


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 17 2009, 12:13 AM~14789501-->
> 
> 
> 
> coo sounds like u guys are gettin some stuff done it seems like im the only one that ever has updates i guess im just the one that post's it  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 10:19 AM~14791696
> *im going to run two 12's in the t top  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 that what my homie with ss monte has 2 12'' RF's
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Aug 17 2009, 12:04 PM~14792643
> *heres the best pic i can find of my cousins regal, ill take a few more pics next time i go over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 17 2009, 01:44 AM~14789303
> *GGGGGGGGGGGG.IIIIIIIIIIII. JJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



that movie was sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 17 2009, 12:44 AM~14788673
> *anyone have any new updates?? i know one of u foo's have too be doing something too ur cars i cant be the only one.
> *


i cant post sum pics of my ride progress now but everything really on my chevy build...click the sig


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Aug 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14794133-->
> 
> 
> 
> that movie was sweet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what my brother told me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Aug 17 2009, 02:46 PM~14794152
> *i cant post sum pics of my ride progress now but everything really on my chevy build...click the sig
> *


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 PM~14795563
> *thats what my brother told me :biggrin:
> 
> *



sweet :biggrin:


----------



## lizy.lin

http //www youtube com/watch?v=gqsbAVxGp5s


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lizy.lin_@Aug 17 2009, 08:30 PM~14797989
> *http //www youtube com/watch?v=gqsbAVxGp5s
> *


SPAM!


----------



## ElMonte74'

just found a good deal on a set of 13s :biggrin: 

heres my homies car


















































yeah yeah i know its a ford or a 4 door or we put a bolt on, on it :uh: well you know what i dont give a fuck :biggrin: 

its fucking clean man not like most models like that you see that are all torn to shit only has one dent and the interior is still intact but faded from brown to blue   

dropped the monte in the back




































j/k i had it on the jacks fixing the positive wire that leads to the starter


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 17 2009, 11:47 PM~14801366
> *just found a good deal on a set of 13s :biggrin:
> 
> heres my homies car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah i know its a ford or a 4 door or we put a bolt on, on it :uh: well you know what i dont give a fuck :biggrin:
> 
> its fucking clean man not like most models like that you see that are all torn to shit only has one dent and the interior is still intact but faded from brown to blue
> 
> dropped the monte in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k i had it on the jacks fixing the positive wire that leads to the starter
> *


haha one of my homies jus bought a crown vic, but a 2dr. his is pretty dam clean to. what you gonna do with it? an the monte looks good slamed


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 18 2009, 11:00 AM~14803989
> *haha one of my homies jus bought a crown vic, but a 2dr. his is pretty dam clean to. what you gonna do with it?  an the monte looks good slamed
> *


put those bolt ons on w/ some new reproduction mclean or tru classic caps, buy new tires, tear the vynle off either repaint it a different color or reclear and buff the paint :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2009, 12:16 PM~14805439
> *put those bolt ons on w/ some new reproduction mclean or tru classic caps, buy new tires, tear the vynle off either repaint it a different color or reclear and buff the paint :biggrin:
> *


dont spend too much on it, i'd like too see the monte getting work done


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 02:33 PM~14805612
> *dont spend too much on it, i'd like too see the monte getting work done
> *


:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 01:33 PM~14805612
> *dont spend too much on it, i'd like too see the monte getting work done
> *


its my homies money :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

last night i took my car too go get some Pizza and on the way back a 4 door honda hit the switch on me :angry:  i saw it at the stop light and it was sitting hella high in the air i was like WTF then he crossed in front of my and dropped the ass and lifted the front...now i really need too get my setup together :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 18 2009, 12:33 PM~14805616
> *:wave:
> *


wassup erne!!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 02:37 PM~14805651
> *wassup erne!!
> *


Finally made it back! Got alot of work done out there and saw some amazing cars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 01:36 PM~14805644
> *last night i took my car too go get some Pizza and on the way back a 4 door honda hit the switch on me :angry:   i saw it at the stop light and it was sitting hella high in the air i was like WTF then he crossed in front of my and dropped the ass and lifted the front...now i really need too get my setup together  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: a honda hahahaha lol thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 12:36 PM~14805644
> *last night i took my car too go get some Pizza and on the way back a 4 door honda hit the switch on me :angry:   i saw it at the stop light and it was sitting hella high in the air i was like WTF then he crossed in front of my and dropped the ass and lifted the front...now i really need too get my setup together  :angry:
> *


you got a chevy lil homie.. fuc a rice rocket.. he probley had air ***'s :0


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14805644
> *last night i took my car too go get some Pizza and on the way back a 4 door honda hit the switch on me :angry:   i saw it at the stop light and it was sitting hella high in the air i was like WTF then he crossed in front of my and dropped the ass and lifted the front...now i really need too get my setup together  :angry:
> *



that happen to me before as well... :angry: :angry: my chevy needs juice to it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Aug 18 2009, 12:44 PM~14805718-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got a chevy lil homie.. fuc a rice rocket.. he probley had air ***'s :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie yea it was bagged, that was the first anyone's ever hit the switch on me in a honda :biggrin: here in a couple weeks my car will be together then i can get in on the fun
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Aug 18 2009, 01:41 PM~14806333
> *that happen to me before as well... :angry:  :angry:  my chevy needs juice to it
> *


it would be sick...yea im gonna use my car as my High School Senior project this is gonna be my last year.  i should be able too get my power balls this weekend..  then i'll need batts :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 18 2009, 12:36 PM~14805644
> *last night i took my car too go get some Pizza and on the way back a 4 door honda hit the switch on me :angry:   i saw it at the stop light and it was sitting hella high in the air i was like WTF then he crossed in front of my and dropped the ass and lifted the front...now i really need too get my setup together  :angry:
> *


haha that happened to me countless tiems. i would jus rev it up and let em hear the glass packs and watch their face change  . let em bounce all they want bro, bc at the end of the day, they still sitting in a honda that wont ever meet up to a chevy  besides youll be mashin in a bouncy six trey soon enough


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 18 2009, 10:39 PM~14812792
> *haha that happened to me countless tiems. i would jus rev it up and let em hear the glass packs and watch their face change   . let em bounce all they want bro, bc at the end of the day, they still sitting in a honda that wont ever meet up to a chevy   besides youll be mashin in a bouncy six trey soon enough
> *


yea cant wait, tired of people hittin the switch on me :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i am currently working on this


























i just need help with drawing spokes :uh:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2009, 01:56 AM~14813659
> *i am currently working on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just need help with drawing spokes :uh:
> *


not bad  now work on the real one!!!!!!!!! hahaha jk dude :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 18 2009, 12:38 PM~14805661
> *Finally made it back! Got alot of work done out there and saw some amazing cars!!! :biggrin:
> *


back too working on the chevy's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 19 2009, 09:56 AM~14815857
> *not bad    now work on the real one!!!!!!!!! hahaha jk dude  :biggrin:
> *


haha x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 19 2009, 10:56 AM~14815857-->
> 
> 
> 
> not bad    now work on the real one!!!!!!!!! hahaha jk dude  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 19 2009, 12:02 PM~14816510
> *haha x2
> *


 

Im still doing the speaker wires i was working on the one i put in my kick panel cause the wires where loose stopped cause it got fucking hot gonna do the rest later 

and the other day i found out my positive wire that leads to the starter is corroded but got it going again


----------



## six trey impala

tomorrow ima wire my amp too my 6x9s and if i have time pull my rear springs out and cut them...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 AM~14824361
> *tomorrow ima wire my amp too my 6x9s and if i have time pull my rear springs out and cut them...
> *


do you have subs to. hell yeah polo with those springs cut in the rear is gonna look bad ass :cheesy:  im going to go look at a set of 13s tomorrow to see if their clean and then buy them for 100 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2009, 11:13 PM~14824406
> *do you have subs to.  hell yeah polo with those springs cut in the rear is gonna look bad ass :cheesy:   im going to go look at a set of 13s tomorrow to see if their clean and then buy them for 100 bucks :biggrin:
> *


naw not right now, i was gonna get my pops 12s they're Punch's but i wanna finish up my setup...later im gonna get some 12s
yea it should sit how it did with the weight in the back :biggrin: i might cut them so it sits a lil lower then with the weight 








before weight haha


----------



## six trey impala

i jus didnt like the weight in the back cause the car moves real good without it, it hangs with honda's pretty good right now and before with the weight the ass end would sway when i got it over 55...all that shits gonna come back when the juice is gonna in the trunk :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:18 AM~14824450
> *naw not right now, i was gonna get my pops 12s they're Punch's but i wanna finish up my setup...later im gonna get some 12s
> yea it should sit how it did with the weight in the back  :biggrin: i might cut them so it sits a lil lower then with the weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before weight haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fuck that sits fucking high :0

i'm planning something later on for my trunk besides a whammy setup


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14824474
> *holy fuck that sits fucking high :0
> 
> i'm planning something later on for my trunk besides a whammy setup
> *


yea it has air shocks in the back but they have never had air since i've had the car but it still sits up high the front looks high in that pic cause it didnt have the motor in it right now it looks like a hot rod with the ass end higher haha but from the back it looks cool cause of the way i have the undies all painted up


----------



## six trey impala

when u gonna throw the whammy in the monte? i think a whammy and 4 batts would be good in your with 1/2 inch extended a-arms and 8's in the front and 10s in the rear so u can still make the car lay but not have the butterflied look when locked up...and u'll have plenty of room for subs and shit...
im gonna have my pumps setup like a whammy kinda i want the tanks facing each other with the motors on the outside


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:23 AM~14824507
> *yea it has air shocks in the back but they have never had air since i've had the car but it still sits up high the front looks high in that pic cause it didnt have the motor in it right now it looks like a hot rod with the ass end higher haha but from the back it looks cool cause of the way i have the undies all painted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that does look clean  later on after i get juiced the frame and the whole suspension will be powder coated black and have a little chrome underneath


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2009, 11:26 PM~14824529
> *damn that does look clean  later on after i get juiced the frame and the whole suspension will be powder coated black and have a little chrome underneath
> *


black powder coat and chrome look sick together u dont even have too have alot of chrome as long as u accent the chrome with black it looks sick...
mine i just cleaned everything down too the metal and sprayed it with high gloss black and sprayed my shocks white...we do it all the time when we get new cars, my dads glasshouse looks sick cause he's got the rear end and shit all cleaned up and painted black and his sway bar and shocks are white, it looks hella clean


----------



## six trey impala

when i paint my car im having the frame painted the same color as the car... but for now im gonna run the G-body rear end on my car so i can tuck wheel in my skirts and ima put a chrome rear end cover and i got a chrome g-body sway bar :0 
i like the way my car looks in this pic but i look like a tard hahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:30 AM~14824556
> *when i paint my car im having the frame painted the same color as the car... but for now im gonna run the G-body rear end on my car so i can tuck wheel in my skirts and ima put a chrome rear end cover and i got a chrome g-body sway bar
> i like the way my car looks in this pic but i look like a tard hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that'll be bad ass  at least you wont have to cut you original rear-end, car still looks sick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 19 2009, 11:33 PM~14824580
> *that'll be bad ass  at least you wont have to cut you original rear-end, car still looks sick
> *


thanks, yea i didnt wanna fuck with this Limited Slip rear end under it plus its too expensive too shorten it so i figured g-body shit is easy too get and the lower trailing arms bolt right up i just gotta weld my upper pan hard bar too the rear end so i can mount it on my car i should have at least .5" clearance on both sides...


----------



## six trey impala

camera makes the stereo sound worse then a record player :biggrin: :biggrin: my cd started skipping at the end too hahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 12:36 AM~14824593
> *thanks, yea i didnt wanna fuck with this Limited Slip rear end under it plus its too expensive too shorten it so i figured g-body shit is easy too get and the lower trailing arms bolt right up i just gotta weld my upper pan hard bar too the rear end so i can mount it on my car i should have at least .5" clearance on both sides...
> *


----------



## six trey impala

heres a vid of my brother and a club member getting sideways coming out the park, i tried getting the vid sooner so u can see my bros car taking off but i was driving the homies regal and my knee hit the switch and i dropped the camera :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

pops glasshouse...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 19 2009, 11:30 PM~14824556-->
> 
> 
> 
> when i paint my car im having the frame painted the same color as the car... but for now im gonna run the G-body rear end on my car so i can tuck wheel in my skirts and ima put a chrome rear end cover and i got a chrome g-body sway bar  :0
> i like the way my car looks in this pic but i look like a tard hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks clean
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 19 2009, 11:39 PM~14824612
> *camera makes the stereo sound worse then a record player :biggrin:  :biggrin: my cd started skipping at the end too hahaha
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gangsta ass ride bro, shell look hella nice all cut with some pumps
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 19 2009, 11:42 PM~14824628
> *heres a vid of my brother and a club member getting sideways coming out the park, i tried getting the vid sooner so u can see my bros car taking off but i was driving the homies regal and my knee hit the switch and i dropped the camera :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 19 2009, 11:48 PM~14824645
> *pops glasshouse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish i had one of these to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 20 2009, 12:11 AM~14824724
> *that looks clean
> gangsta ass ride bro, shell look hella nice all cut with some pumps
> classic  :biggrin:
> wish i had one of these to
> *


thanks homie cant wait too see it cut up with pumps to, it aint no 58 but it'll do haha 
and as for the glasshouse it can be urs its for sale


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 20 2009, 12:39 AM~14824612-->
> 
> 
> 
> camera makes the stereo sound worse then a record player :biggrin:  :biggrin: my cd started skipping at the end too hahaha
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is how my stereo sounded before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2009, 12:42 AM~14824628
> *heres a vid of my brother and a club member getting sideways coming out the park, i tried getting the vid sooner so u can see my bros car taking off but i was driving the homies regal and my knee hit the switch and i dropped the camera :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2009, 12:48 AM~14824645
> *pops glasshouse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 01:17 AM~14824737
> *thanks homie cant wait too see it cut up with pumps to, it aint no 58 but it'll do haha
> and as for the glasshouse it can be urs its for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 09:26 AM~14826671
> *this is how my stereo sounded before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice :biggrin:
> :0
> *


ur car is quiet motor wise my car is loud up front, the powerglide makes alot of noise it hummms really loud...im gettind different exhaust for mine too ima put flows on it right now its got dual turbos and headers


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 02:39 AM~14824612
> *camera makes the stereo sound worse then a record player :biggrin:  :biggrin: my cd started skipping at the end too hahaha
> 
> 
> *


its going down tonite..tonite it goes down...lol i always play that shit in my car :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14828283
> *its going down tonite..tonite it goes down...lol i always play that shit in my car :biggrin:
> *


yea Celly Cell has some cuts, i bump nothing but oldschool Westcoast rap, Funk, and oldies


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 03:03 PM~14828301
> *yea Celly Cell has some cuts, i bump nothing but oldschool Westcoast rap, Funk, and oldies
> *


i play everything in my car i cant even lie....i was in my caddy beatin that r kelly chopped & screwed :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 20 2009, 12:04 PM~14828312
> *i play everything in my car i cant even lie....i was in my caddy beatin that r kelly chopped & screwed :biggrin:
> *


haha i bump R-Kelly once in a while some bump n grind haha


----------



## six trey impala

I've been jamming out too this lately some old ass K-Dee


----------



## hood_starra

lol no one rides for free


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 20 2009, 12:22 PM~14828438
> *lol no one rides for free
> *


hahaha
Ass Gas Or Cash no one rides for free :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2009, 01:32 PM~14828538
> *hahaha
> Ass Gas Or Cash no one rides for free :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  and thats the truth :werd:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Aug 20 2009, 12:17 AM~14824737-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie cant wait too see it cut up with pumps to, it aint no 58 but it'll do haha
> and as for the glasshouse it can be urs its for sale
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha it dont gotta be a 58, a 63 is just as nice hooked up
> wish i had the feds for a glass house. is it cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14828283
> *its going down tonite..tonite it goes down...lol i always play that shit in my car :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> celly cell, been lookn for that song, thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 12:04 PM~14828312
> *i play everything in my car i cant even lie....i was in my caddy beatin that r kelly chopped & screwed :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2, i used to bump rap, oldies, bob marley, anything that i could cruise to :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 09:17 PM~14834350
> * and thats the truth :werd:
> *


so true, loved it when the beezys paid there way  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2009, 12:37 AM~14835669
> *so true, loved it when the beezys paid there way    :biggrin:
> *


i learned that saying from the bumper sticker on the fridge in Cheech and Chong's Next Movie but it said gas, grass, or ass nobody rides for free


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 11:45 PM~14835712
> *i learned that saying from the bumper sticker on the fridge in Cheech and Chong's Next Movie but it said gas, grass, or ass nobody rides for free
> *


haha my uncle told me that one day when i gave him a ride. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2009, 12:53 AM~14835757
> *haha my uncle told me that one day when i gave him a ride.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 20 2009, 11:37 PM~14835669
> *haha it dont gotta be a 58, a 63 is just as nice hooked up
> wish i had the feds for a glass house. is it cut?
> celly cell, been lookn for that song, thanks homie  :biggrin:
> x2, i used to bump rap, oldies, bob marley, anything that i could cruise to  :biggrin:
> so true, loved it when the beezys paid there way    :biggrin:
> *


naw the Glasshouse isnt cut just air shocks in the back...


----------



## six trey impala

2:37 just finished putting the amp and doing other shit too my car, what a fucken pain...i hate messing with stereo shit, i can do it but i dont like it i'd rather get a motor running :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2009, 03:38 AM~14836263
> *2:37 just finished putting the amp and doing other shit too my car, what a fucken pain...i hate messing with stereo shit, i can do it but i dont like it i'd rather get a motor running  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i think the only hard part about messing with the audio is taking the front and back seat out and then putting it back in :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14839484
> *:0 i think the only hard part about messing with the audio is taking the front and back seat out and then putting it back in :biggrin:
> *


crawling in the trunk is a bitch well at least on the 63 it is cause i have too lay way in the back that dip hurts my chest


----------



## six trey impala

i still havent cut my holes in my package tray i just have my speakers laying on my back seat :roflmao: :roflmao: i hate stereos haha give me a motor or anything else and im good :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2009, 01:09 PM~14839846
> *crawling in the trunk is a bitch well at least on the 63 it is cause i have too lay way in the back that dip hurts my chest
> *


yeah i did that once my legs were cramping and could barely get out :0


----------



## .TODD

gettin there 

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14839908
> *i still havent cut my holes in my package tray i just have my speakers laying on my back seat :roflmao:  :roflmao: i hate stereos haha give me a motor or anything else and im good :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 thats where mine are for now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14839985
> *:0 thats where mine are for now
> *


they sound like shit not boxed in, but its too hot too cut the package tray and im too lazy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14840217
> *they sound like shit not boxed in, but its too hot too cut the package tray and im too lazy
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839956
> *gettin there
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good, what color is it goin to go


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839956
> *gettin there
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur cars a factory bald top?? u gonna do patterns or anything?


----------



## hood_starra

the regal is coming to gether


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 22 2009, 04:11 PM~14848902
> *the regal is coming to gether
> *


 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2009, 07:03 PM~14849526
> *:0
> *


  *wuz up bro....*


----------



## hood_starra

1 of these days im going to venture out to the west coast.... :biggrin: :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by el chamuco+Aug 22 2009, 06:18 PM~14849606-->
> 
> 
> 
> *wuz up bro....*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NADA WEY WAITING TO SEE IF THIS FOOL IS GONNA SHOW ME THSES 13S FOR 100 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Aug 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14849801
> *1 of these days im going to venture out to the west coast.... :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 22 2009, 05:56 PM~14849801
> *1 of these days im going to venture out to the west coast.... :biggrin:  :0
> *


do it. its nice out here :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

if i do im bringin my car with me so i can roll with you guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 25 2009, 07:51 AM~14873206
> *if i do im bringin my car with me so i can roll with you guys
> *


 :0 i wanna go out their to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14875825
> *:0 i wanna go out their to
> *


me three...i'd love too roll my car in cali roll through elysian park... we used too go too cali hella but havent been there in a couple years..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2009, 01:25 PM~14875935
> *me three...i'd love too roll my car in cali roll through elysian park... we used too go too cali hella but havent been there in a couple years..
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 25 2009, 01:44 PM~14876907
> *:0
> *


wassup with those 13s u were gonna get?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2009, 03:05 PM~14877122
> *wassup with those 13s u were gonna get?
> *


dude keeps sayin he's busy :angry: :uh:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 25 2009, 03:25 PM~14875935
> *me three...i'd love too roll my car in cali roll through elysian park... we used too go too cali hella but havent been there in a couple years..
> *


i always wanted to cruise thru that park as well :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Aug 25 2009, 06:51 AM~14873206-->
> 
> 
> 
> if i do im bringin my car with me so i can roll with you guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Aug 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14875825
> *:0 i wanna go out their to
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Aug 25 2009, 12:25 PM~14875935
> *me three...i'd love too roll my car in cali roll through elysian park... we used too go too cali hella but havent been there in a couple years..
> *


well if you guys come out west let me know :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 25 2009, 11:54 PM~14883744
> *well if you guys come out west let me know  :biggrin:
> *


im already out west, im just in the North West :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 26 2009, 12:43 AM~14883968
> *im already out west, im just in the North West  :biggrin:
> *


lol well when your in my neck of the woods let me know :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## BigVics58

so i went by and checked out the cutty, all the doors open and close perfect, body lines look straight.  gettin closer


----------



## hood_starra

what all you were going to do to the cutty


----------



## BigVics58

the body work is being done right now, it already has the bucket seats and center console but i think im going to have another console made and get some buckets out of another car, my console is is cracked an broken. and im thinkn an off white with cream interior. hydros are still undecided on. what you guys think?


----------



## hood_starra

off white interior...yes
hydros....hell yes


----------



## BigVics58

yea im pretty sure its gonna get cut, i got hookups on batterys so i might as well do it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14915602-->
> 
> 
> 
> the body work is being done right now, it already has the bucket seats and center console but i think im going to have another console made and get some buckets out of another car, my console is is cracked an broken. and im thinkn an off white with cream interior. hydros are still undecided on. what you guys think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 sounds clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Aug 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14916019
> *off white interior...yes
> hydros....hell yes
> *


:biggrin: 

I may be getting another 13 on monday from discount tire  OR FROM OG WIRE

QUESTION: SINCE I'M GETTING THE DIAMOND CUT KO AND TOOL DO I HAVE TO USE A LEAD HAMMER OR CAN I USE SOMETHING ELSE LIKE A RUBBER MALLET


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 29 2009, 12:58 PM~14920201
> *:0 sounds clean
> :biggrin:
> 
> I may be getting another 13 on monday from discount tire  OR FROM OG WIRE
> 
> QUESTION: SINCE I'M GETTING THE DIAMOND CUT KO AND TOOL DO I HAVE TO USE A LEAD HAMMER OR CAN I USE SOMETHING ELSE LIKE A RUBBER MALLET
> *


if you have a tool you can use whatever you want. but id suggest the rubber mallet so not to ding up you rim, speaking from experience :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14923382
> *if you have a tool you can use whatever you want. but id suggest the rubber mallet so not to ding up you rim, speaking from experience  :happysad:
> *


ok cool cause i was reading some where that using a rubber mallet to put a ko on didnt tighten enough


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 29 2009, 10:56 PM~14924220
> *ok cool cause i was reading some where that using a rubber mallet to put a ko on didnt tighten enough
> *


yea ive heard that to. if there loose youll feel it wobble. i usually put a towl over the ko or over the rim so if i slip i dont dink it up. make sure to check em after the first trip out. so to make sure they dont come loose. and i recomend keepin the tool and hammer with you just in case


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14923382
> *if you have a tool you can use whatever you want. but id suggest the rubber mallet so not to ding up you rim, speaking from experience  :happysad:
> *


rubber mallets wont tighten it up as good...if i were u i'd wrap a rag around the KO and then put ur tool over it and hit it with a led hammer...


----------



## fleererse

I saw someone that had peiced together an exhaust system for their tiburon. They had the universal cat, 2 resonators, flexpipe and muffler and tip all from summit racing. Just wondering if someone knows where this thread is? 
_________________
Car for women


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 30 2009, 02:52 AM~14924623
> *yea ive heard that to. if there loose youll feel it wobble. i usually put a towl over the ko or over the rim so if i slip i dont dink it up. make sure to check em after the first trip out. so to make sure they dont come loose. and i recomend keepin the tool and hammer with you just in case
> *



X2 thats what i always do


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 30 2009, 12:52 AM~14924623
> *yea ive heard that to. if there loose youll feel it wobble. i usually put a towl over the ko or over the rim so if i slip i dont dink it up. make sure to check em after the first trip out. so to make sure they dont come loose. and i recomend keepin the tool and hammer with you just in case
> *


----------



## hood_starra

what up ryders sorri been m.i.a for a few days i been workin on my chevy a bit a runnin into a few problems but it was all fun tho ....i need a power steering pump now an i took off my ac cuz it was bad anyway


----------



## BigVics58

sup fellas


----------



## six trey impala

wassapening havent been in here in a while


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 3 2009, 01:20 PM~14969784
> *sup fellas
> *


whats good homie


----------



## six trey impala

i got some pretty cool pics coming


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14975893
> *i got some pretty cool pics coming
> *



you juiced it :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 3 2009, 07:26 PM~14975121
> *whats good homie
> *


4 day weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 3 2009, 10:33 PM~14977355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0   sweet pic. what all have you done??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 3 2009, 10:37 PM~14977398
> *4 day weekend  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 3 2009, 11:44 PM~14977946
> *:0
> *


Q-vo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2009, 01:33 AM~14977364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see i knew it got juiced :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 4 2009, 06:05 AM~14978771
> *see i knew it got juiced :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wrong i pulled the rear springs out and when u pull them out u have too jack the frame of the car up and unbolt the shocks so the rear end stayed on the ground and the body went up it looks like it had lifts though hahaha it is sitting really low now it tucks the whole K/O


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2009, 08:45 PM~14984178
> *wrong i pulled the rear springs out and when u pull them out u have too jack the frame of the car up and unbolt the shocks so the rear end stayed on the ground and the body went up it looks like it had lifts though hahaha it is sitting really low now it tucks the whole K/O
> *



damn i didnt even think about that the camera is trickery


----------



## hood_starra

hey you guys ya boi is hittin up a low low show tommorow i will vid coverage of it an take pics so everyone can see what went down


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 4 2009, 09:15 PM~14985679
> *damn i didnt even think about that the camera is trickery
> *


it wasnt the camera its just cause i had the frame jacked up but i unbolted the shocks so nothing would pull the rear end up i did it cause i cut the rear springs on it...


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 5 2009, 03:35 AM~14987081
> *it wasnt the camera its just cause i had the frame jacked up but i unbolted the shocks so nothing would pull the rear end up i did it cause i cut the rear springs on it...
> *


What size is ya springs now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 5 2009, 08:11 AM~14987962
> *What size is ya springs now
> *


i cut them almost 2 turns


----------



## hood_starra

nice what all u need to do to it now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 6 2009, 06:12 AM~14994536
> *nice what all u need to do to it now
> *


get the batts... i just cut the stock springs for now till i get batts ima throw my other coils in it...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14977962
> *Q-vo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada got my windows tinted except for rear window in a 20% for 20 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2009, 12:50 PM~14996453
> *nada got my windows tinted except for rear window in a 20% for 20 :biggrin:
> *


cooo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 6 2009, 02:49 PM~14996736
> *cooo
> *


looks good to i'll take some pics later


----------



## ElMonte74'

here some pics


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2009, 02:29 PM~14997010
> *here some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish i could tint my side windows, police are on that shit with a quickness. are you gonna do the back window? is that you in the reflection of the second pic ??? :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 6 2009, 06:58 PM~14998258
> *wish i could tint my side windows, police are on that shit with a quickness. are you gonna do the back window? is that you in the reflection of the second pic ??? :0
> *


same here if you do it i recommend keeping the box with you so incase you do get pulled over you can its legal or get a 35% tint cause that 20 looks dark as fuck. yes waitin till my homie buys enough to do his back window on his grand marquis. And yes that is me in the reflection :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 6 2009, 07:44 PM~14999107
> *same here if you do it i recommend keeping the box with you so incase you do get pulled over you can its legal or get a 35% tint cause that 20 looks dark as fuck.  yes waitin till my homie buys enough to do his back window on his grand marquis.  And yes that is me in the reflection :biggrin:
> *


i wana tint mine on the cutty but im gona do it light all the way around except the front of course. dam foo, i pictured you short an skinny wit long hair for some reason :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 6 2009, 09:12 PM~14999335
> *i wana tint mine on the cutty but im gona do it light all the way around except the front of course. dam foo, i pictured you short an skinny wit long hair for some reason  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


yeah the cutty would look nice with a 25 or 35% lol really :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 6 2009, 08:12 PM~14999335
> *i wana tint mine on the cutty but im gona do it light all the way around except the front of course. dam foo, i pictured you short an skinny wit long hair for some reason  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


lol WTF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Sep 7 2009, 08:15 AM~15002449-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the cutty would look nice with a 25 or 35% lol really :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i hope so
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 7 2009, 11:41 AM~15003889
> *lol WTF :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: why you fools laughin at me?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 7 2009, 01:24 PM~15004242
> *:biggrin: i hope so
> :biggrin:  why you fools laughin at me?
> *


oh and it also depends on the color of your car and or interior cause my interior is a maroon and my cars white so the tint looks darker on it, cause you thought i was short and skinny :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 7 2009, 03:11 PM~15005511
> *oh and it also depends on the color of your car and or interior cause my interior is a maroon and my cars white so the tint looks darker on it, cause you thought i was short and skinny :roflmao:
> *


ya i might paint it black now, seen a black one an i really dig it  . lol you know what i ment tho, everyone has an idea of how the other person looks :happysad: . hell people always think ima old man fo some odd reason :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15009715
> *ya i might paint it black now, seen a black one an i really dig it   . lol you know what i ment tho, everyone has an idea of how the other person looks  :happysad: . hell people always think ima old man fo some odd reason :dunno:
> *


  well its because of your 58 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15010399
> * well its because of your 58 :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

everyone thinks im an older dude too cause im always in the oldies topic or helping people out people in the maintenence forum when it comes too impalas or Small block chevys lol till i tell them im 17 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Sep 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15010399-->
> 
> 
> 
> well its because of your 58 :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess so huh
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 8 2009, 12:51 AM~15011756
> *everyone thinks im an older dude too cause im always in the oldies topic or helping people out people in the maintenence forum when it comes too impalas or Small block chevys lol till i tell them im 17 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, you get some funny reactions i bet


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2009, 05:58 AM~15012214
> *i guess so huh
> lol, you get some funny reactions i bet
> *


lol yea one time i was in the oldies topic and some guy was looking for a old jam and i had it so i posted it on there and he's " thanks i knew some OG in the game would have it" i was like im no OG dude im only 17 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 8 2009, 01:51 AM~15011756-->
> 
> 
> 
> everyone thinks im an older dude too cause im always in the oldies topic or helping people out people in the maintenence forum when it comes too impalas or Small block chevys lol till i tell them im 17 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:58 AM~15012214
> *i guess so huh
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you where a old man to checking this topic :ugh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Sep 8 2009, 07:55 AM~15012466
> *lol yea one time i was in the oldies topic and some guy was looking for a old jam and i had it so i posted it on there and he's " thanks i knew some OG in the game would have it" i was like im no OG dude im only 17 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## aztecgrease

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 8 2009, 06:55 AM~15012466
> *lol yea one time i was in the oldies topic and some guy was looking for a old jam and i had it so i posted it on there and he's " thanks i knew some OG in the game would have it" i was like im no OG dude im only 17 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


17 with a badass six trey.... wut up homie did u get them hydros on the trey..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014195
> *
> i thought you where a old man to checking this topic :ugh:
> lol
> *


 :no: no ol buzzard here :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2009, 05:11 PM~15017587
> *:no:  no ol buzzard here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

whats up ryders


----------



## HANK_HILL

i tell you what it sure is good to see Americas young generation getting involved with such beautiful automobiles


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Sep 8 2009, 11:39 AM~15014744
> *17 with a badass six trey.... wut up homie did u get them hydros on the trey..
> *


naw not yet homie, just gotta get them batts  then i'll be able too start...ima pull the motor out this winter too reinforce the cross member and paint the engine bay again...


----------



## hood_starra

here is the vid footage of the carshow i just went to this past weekend


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 9 2009, 08:18 PM~15032840
> *here is the vid footage of the carshow i just went to this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight man. i really dig that blue caddy vert and that black 90 caddy to


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15042669
> *thats tight man. i really dig that blue caddy vert and that black 90 caddy to
> *


yea they both were clean that black 1 was really hittin switched that day matter of fact his whole club was


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL+Sep 9 2009, 05:08 PM~15029909-->
> 
> 
> 
> i tell you what it sure is good to see Americas young generation getting involved with such beautiful automobiles
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Hank Hill
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Sep 9 2009, 09:18 PM~15032840
> *here is the vid footage of the carshow i just went to this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not workin for me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 9 2009, 08:18 PM~15032840
> *here is the vid footage of the carshow i just went to this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant wait too own one of those jumping cars with them there fancy paint jobs and doo hickeys and what not...


----------



## BigVics58

for six trey, my cousins regal, its a bucket


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 12 2009, 10:31 PM~15064082
> *for six trey, my cousins regal, its a bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it dont look bad id mob it just wash it and buff it with some 3M rubbing compound and some Zymol cleaner wax...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 13 2009, 07:42 PM~15070006
> *it dont look bad id mob it just wash it and buff it with some 3M rubbing compound and some Zymol cleaner wax...
> *


lol its already been buffed :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15061959
> *i cant wait too own one of those jumping cars with them there fancy paint jobs and doo hickeys and what not...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: lol wow doo hickeys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15070837
> *lol its already been buffed  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol id have that shit cleaned up hella quick u guys should have seen the cream puff before it was dirtier then that it was parked under a tree or some shit and i think cats lived inside haha is ur cousins a V8 or V6?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15073155
> *lol id have that shit cleaned up hella quick u guys should have seen the cream puff before it was dirtier then that it was parked under a tree or some shit and i think cats lived inside haha is ur cousins a V8 or V6?
> *


its a v6, the motor leaks oil like crazy, the tranny leaks an doesn shift no more, lol. funny thing is i gave him a perfect v6 out of my parts car for my t top, an he gave it away. well he checked his oil a week or so ago an found some metal shavings. :twak: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15079458
> *its a v6, the motor leaks oil like crazy, the tranny leaks an doesn shift no more, lol. funny thing is i gave him a perfect v6 out of my parts car for my t top, an he gave it away. well he checked his oil a week or so ago an found some metal shavings.  :twak:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## hood_starra

hey hows it going guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

good over here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 14 2009, 04:40 PM~15079458
> *its a v6, the motor leaks oil like crazy, the tranny leaks an doesn shift no more, lol. funny thing is i gave him a perfect v6 out of my parts car for my t top, an he gave it away. well he checked his oil a week or so ago an found some metal shavings.  :twak:  :uh:
> *


that would give me an excuse too do a V8 Swap


----------



## hood_starra

well i have a v6 in my chevy an i dont know if it leaking oil i did an oil change but its leaking in the driveshaft or sumthin idk..but yall check out my build i posted up new pics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 17 2009, 07:11 PM~15112467
> *well i have a v6 in my chevy an i dont know if it leaking oil i did an oil change but its leaking in the driveshaft or sumthin idk..but yall check out my build i posted up new pics
> *


if its leaking in the back it could be ur oil filter isnt on tight or it could be ur rear main seal which is a bitch too change u have too pull the motor out...but if its the front its most likely ur front seal


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 18 2009, 12:36 AM~15114543
> *if its leaking in the back it could be ur oil filter isnt on tight or it could be ur rear main seal which is a bitch too change u have too pull the motor out...but if its the front its most likely ur front seal
> *


ok now i just found out my axel is leaking an its not the driveshaft


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 18 2009, 06:16 AM~15116636
> *ok now i just found out my axel is leaking an its not the driveshaft
> *


ahhh, time too put a chrome rear end cover  :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Sep 17 2009, 03:14 PM~15110336-->
> 
> 
> 
> that would give me an excuse too do a V8 Swap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he wouldn know how to act with a v8, that car would end up around a pole
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Sep 17 2009, 07:11 PM~15112467
> *well i have a v6 in my chevy an i dont know if it leaking oil i did an oil change but its leaking in the driveshaft or sumthin idk..but yall check out my build i posted up new pics
> *


ill scope it out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 18 2009, 04:13 PM~15121506
> *he wouldn know how to act with a v8, that car would end up around a pole
> *


ohh that sucks :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

What up ryders


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 19 2009, 05:22 AM~15125416
> *What up ryders
> *


sup pimpn, took a trip to the junk yard today an when i seen this i thought of your ride


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 21 2009, 12:54 AM~15137736
> *sup pimpn, took a trip to the junk yard today an when i seen this i thought of your ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aaawwwww damn i need the front clip an that bumper....an it looks hella clean too :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 21 2009, 06:48 AM~15139454
> *aaawwwww damn i need the front clip an that bumper....an it looks hella clean too :0  :0
> *


 :yes: it was clean, some idiot broke the headlight out tho an the fillers had already been snagged. i grabbed the rims off that white caddy in the back to the left for mine :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15143652
> *:yes:  it was clean, some idiot broke the headlight out tho an the fillers had already been snagged. i grabbed the rims off that white caddy in the back to the left for mine  :biggrin:
> *


hey if you get a chance see how much they want for that front clip an that bumper


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15143865
> *hey if you get a chance see how much they want for that front clip an that bumper
> *


ok ill go back this weekend. im sure it will still be there, an if it aint there will be another.


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 21 2009, 07:21 PM~15144219
> *ok ill go back this weekend. im sure it will still be there, an if it aint there will be another.
> *


aight cuz the 1's up here aint no good there all in bad condition like the ones on mines


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 21 2009, 04:30 PM~15144311
> *aight cuz the 1's up here aint no good there all in bad condition like the ones on mines
> *


my homie had on of these but a 4 dr with a euro clip, he sold the whole car for 50 bucks :angry: an i kept trying to get the spindles an upper a arms for my cutty


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 21 2009, 07:48 PM~15144535
> *my homie had on of these but a 4 dr with a euro clip, he sold the whole car for 50 bucks  :angry: an i kept trying to get the spindles an upper a arms for my cutty
> *


why did he sell the car for 50 bucks


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 21 2009, 08:00 PM~15146873
> *why did he sell the car for 50 bucks
> *


bc all he wanted was the motor an tranny. everything else was good


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 22 2009, 01:59 AM~15149428
> *bc all he wanted was the motor an tranny. everything else was good
> *



damn that would have been a deal too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 21 2009, 05:48 PM~15144535
> *my homie had on of these but a 4 dr with a euro clip, he sold the whole car for 50 bucks  :angry: an i kept trying to get the spindles an upper a arms for my cutty
> *


my homie had one to same thing he sold his for 1500 and bought a nissan pickup with Cadillac taillights


----------



## hood_starra

how is the monte coming along


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 25 2009, 08:56 AM~15183022
> *how is the monte coming along
> *


slow should be getting a new set of 13s with the 2 prong KO I'm gonna roll them till it gets cold during the day or when the forecast calls for some moisture


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 27 2009, 02:23 AM~15197037
> *slow should be getting a new set of 13s with the 2 prong KO I'm gonna roll them till it gets cold during the day or when the forecast calls for some moisture
> *


yea i just got sum more 2 bar knock offs my self


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 27 2009, 07:59 PM~15202104
> *yea i just got sum more 2 bar knock offs my self
> *


how much u want for them


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:29 PM~15202456
> *how much u want for them
> *


sorry i cant sell there going on my chevy next spring


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 27 2009, 09:01 PM~15202876
> *sorry i cant sell there going on my chevy next spring
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

i will post pics so you can see them


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## hood_starra

ssssshhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone you seen these lol..even my own car club dont know about these yet lol...ooohh and dont mind that pack of ground beef you see right there i was makin tacos :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15280940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssssshhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone you seen these lol..even my own car club dont know about these yet lol...ooohh and dont mind that pack of ground beef you see right there i was makin tacos :cheesy:
> *


nice, i thought they were 2 bar straights i need some 2 bars


----------



## jersyzhou

http://baike.google.com/view/455021.htm


----------



## hood_starra

I will have the straights soon...im searching now for sum as we speak especially the ones with the wheel chips in them


----------



## six trey impala

some recent pics of my 63 and my cousins
















u can see my car is sittin a lil lower now


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15298639
> *
> *


whats up, hows everything going? u at ur new pad now?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2009, 11:23 PM~15298743
> *whats up, hows everything going? u at ur new pad now?
> *


whats up Vidal, hows everything?

Na man, still packing and finishing up some last jobs I had...soon I hope...just want get settled in...this moving stuff is no fun :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 7 2009, 10:32 PM~15299404
> *whats up Vidal, hows everything?
> 
> Na man, still packing and finishing up some last jobs I had...soon I hope...just want get settled in...this moving stuff is no fun :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


haha it'll be worth it when its done...u still got the heavy chevy's?


----------



## hood_starra

What's good yall


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15280940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssssshhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone you seen these lol..even my own car club dont know about these yet lol...ooohh and dont mind that pack of ground beef you see right there i was makin tacos :cheesy:
> *



:0 nice


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15298576
> *some recent pics of my 63 and my cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see my car is sittin a lil lower now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15303323
> *haha it'll be worth it when its done...u still got the heavy chevy's?
> *


yessir!!!! Might be another one added soon... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 8 2009, 02:19 PM~15304442
> *yessir!!!! Might be another one added soon... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15304416
> *:0  nice
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## six trey impala

we had a bbq a while back heres a lil vid, i took my car home and drove the blue regal


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2009, 02:40 PM~15325326
> *we had a bbq a while back heres a lil vid, i took my car home and drove the blue regal
> 
> *



nice video


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 11 2009, 08:42 PM~15326395
> *nice video
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 11 2009, 03:40 PM~15325326
> *we had a bbq a while back heres a lil vid, i took my car home and drove the blue regal
> 
> *


TIGHT VIDEO


----------



## six trey impala

a homeboy made the vid, that day was hella fun, u guys didnt get too see another homie in the club 3wheeling his 64 on the free way doing like 65 draggin the bumper it looked sick


----------



## hood_starra

now this is funny i cant stop laughin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15336981
> *now this is funny i cant stop laughin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw that shit a long time ago still funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 12 2009, 09:28 PM~15336981
> *now this is funny i cant stop laughin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra

lol she looks at the tv before she slams her head into it lol


----------



## hood_starra

whats been up with guys


----------



## ElMonte74'

nothin just chillin waiting my for my new 600 watt amp for my car


----------



## six trey impala

damn dug this topic from the grave


----------



## hood_starra

yup i had to..well i had this topic saved lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

so do i :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

where in the hell yall been hidin at lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 28 2009, 10:08 PM~15499787
> *where in the hell yall been hidin at lol
> *


inside, where theres no cold or rain :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 AM~15501644
> *inside, where theres no cold or rain :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2009, 07:02 AM~15501644
> *inside, where theres no cold or rain :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

today was a good day so since i next week i'm getting my amp i trew my old coustic back their and took this video of it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 29 2009, 07:29 AM~15501735
> *aint that the truth
> *


hey fool what games do you have for 360


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 1 2009, 07:38 PM~15530033
> *hey fool what games do you have for 360
> *


midnight club la
cod modern warefare
nba ballers
hitman
(just got nba 2k10 an madden..and i got cod 2 on reserve) :biggrin: 

what u got


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 1 2009, 07:14 PM~15530680
> *midnight club la
> cod modern warefare
> nba ballers
> hitman
> (just got nba 2k10 an madden..and i got cod 2 on reserve) :biggrin:
> 
> what u got
> *


damn i got

Halo 3
Halo ODST
Left 4 Dead
Gears 1 & 2
GTA4
Forza2
guitar hero 3 & world tour

i'm saving up to get cod waw & modern warfare 1 & 2


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15532101
> *damn i got
> 
> Halo 3
> Halo ODST
> Left 4 Dead
> Gears 1 & 2
> GTA4
> Forza2
> guitar hero 3 & world tour
> 
> i'm saving up to get cod waw & modern warfare 1 & 2
> *


i had gears 1 an halo 3..but it traded it...an i got rock band 2....do you play online alot


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 2 2009, 10:01 AM~15535932
> *i had gears 1 an halo 3..but it traded it...an i got rock band 2....do you play online alot
> *


yeah but mostly halo and gta4


----------



## six trey impala

Nerds lol

i got a new car!!! well not new but new too me!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2009, 04:39 PM~15539826
> *Nerds lol
> 
> i got a new car!!! well not new but new too me!
> *


nothing wrong with playing video games :biggrin: 

ooh ooh what is it huh huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 2 2009, 05:02 PM~15540550
> *nothing wrong with playing video games :biggrin:
> 
> ooh ooh what is it huh huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its a 1973 [email protected]#$%$ [email protected]#$#%


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2009, 08:16 PM~15542171
> *its a 1973 [email protected]#$%$ [email protected]#$#%
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 PM~15542171
> *its a 1973 [email protected]#$%$ [email protected]#$#%
> *


A 73 WHAT????


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 2 2009, 02:25 PM~15537400
> *yeah but mostly halo and gta4
> *


AIGHT I THINK I MIGHT GO BACK AN GET GTA AGAIN JUST TO PLAY ONLINE ADD ME ON XBOX


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 2 2009, 11:54 PM~15545685
> *A 73 WHAT????
> *


73 Toyota Celica


----------



## six trey impala

I'll get some pics of it, but heres what they look like


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 AM~15546982
> *I'll get some pics of it, but heres what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u gone do to it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 3 2009, 12:55 AM~15545696
> *AIGHT I THINK I MIGHT GO BACK AN GET GTA AGAIN JUST TO PLAY ONLINE ADD ME ON XBOX
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15546982
> *I'll get some pics of it, but heres what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are are clean


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 3 2009, 07:50 AM~15547129
> *what u gone do to it
> *


fix it up, and drive it now lol it runs hella good its feels cool steering is real tight its a 4 speed


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2009, 07:21 AM~15546982
> *I'll get some pics of it, but heres what they look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like its got balls


----------



## six trey impala

lol thats not the pic of the car, but thats the body style mines like a ugly ass mustard color with red stripes down the side, its got a JDM swap in it its called a 18R-u its supposed too do like 120 HP at the motor its not much but it feels cool in a car that weighs 2200 lbs lol


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2009, 07:10 PM~15551720
> *
> *


did you add me


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2009, 05:47 PM~15552098
> *lol thats not the pic of the car, but thats the body style mines like a ugly ass mustard color with red stripes down the side, its got a JDM swap in it its called a 18R-u its supposed too do like 120 HP at the motor its not much but it feels cool in a car that weighs 2200 lbs lol
> *


 :0


----------



## hood_starra

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

:uh: damn internet


----------



## hood_starra

wow ok i realize that we are all full members now so i guess all the other times we were on half members


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 6 2009, 08:26 AM~15580459
> *wow ok i realize that we are all full members now so i guess all the other times we were on half members
> *


i just noticed that yeesterday :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Ive been on here the longest MUAHAHAHAH Sep 06 well i registered in 06 but i used too get on my brothers account way before that, i used to get on when i was like 12 i had my other screen name too i think it was like 47chev or something like that back when i had the 47


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

has anyone else come into this thread planning on posting some shit, and realized you're not young anymore?

haha.. shit..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 6 2009, 04:45 PM~15585634
> *has anyone else come into this thread planning on posting some shit, and realized you're not young anymore?
> 
> haha.. shit..
> *


hahaha fuck it, post some shit up, there aint very many pics in here anyways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2009, 08:03 PM~15585752
> *hahaha fuck it, post some shit up, there aint very many pics in here anyways  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 we are the only ppl who post pics anyways


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Im a young rider im only 14 with a 75 ghouse with juice


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Nov 6 2009, 11:37 PM~15587735
> *Im a young rider im only 14 with a 75 ghouse with juice
> *


hell yea lil youngin...post pics of it!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Here you go
























Front wasent up


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Nov 6 2009, 08:37 PM~15587735
> *Im a young rider im only 14 with a 75 ghouse with juice
> *



:wow:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Nov 7 2009, 04:22 PM~15593183
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front wasent up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shits dope homeboy im a youngin too i started at 18 im now 22 but you got a hell of a start :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 7 2009, 05:25 PM~15593199
> *that shits dope homeboy im a youngin too i started at 18 im now 22 but you got a hell of a start  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot it doesent need much it has full chrome undies 3 pump set up chrome motor just needs painting and a little body work but it was left by my late grandfather :angel:


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice g house homie


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 7 2009, 05:34 PM~15593242
> *nice g house homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## hood_starra

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 7 2009, 07:22 PM~15593183
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front wasent up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 AM~15596858
> *very nice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 8 2009, 09:56 AM~15596862
> *Thanks
> *


how long have you had it


----------



## six trey impala

looks real clean!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 8 2009, 08:37 AM~15597009
> *how long have you had it
> *


Since the begining of the year


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 8 2009, 09:42 AM~15597243
> *looks real clean!!
> *


Thanks just a few dings and dents here and there


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## hood_starra

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 8 2009, 09:07 AM~15597338
> *Thanks just a few dings and dents here and there
> *


all projects do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

You guys have any pics of your rides?


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 9 2009, 12:48 AM~15603019
> *You guys have any pics of your rides?
> *


yea if you click on my chevy build you will see mines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 8 2009, 11:12 PM~15603337
> *yea if you click on my chevy build you will see mines  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## hood_starra

hey check out this guy hoppin an 3 wheelin on 28's...now this is a first for me i never seen this shit before in my life


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 8 2009, 09:48 PM~15603019
> *You guys have any pics of your rides?
> *


theres hella pics of my car on here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 7 2009, 04:22 PM~15593183
> *Front wasent up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know if your door is sagging. but if it doesnt sag, then you should reinforce your frame SOON! see how the door isnt lined up when your in 3. and when its laid it fine. that meens your body is twisting. if you dont want to do a full frame wrap. then at least do the belly(under the door) and the rear arch.  nice car tho. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 17 2009, 03:51 PM~15693242
> *i dont know if your door is sagging. but if it doesnt sag, then you should reinforce your frame SOON! see how the door isnt lined up when your in 3. and when its laid it fine. that meens your body is twisting. if you dont want to do a full frame wrap. then at least do the belly(under the door) and the rear arch.  nice car tho. :biggrin:
> *


The doors open thats why but my frame strapped :thumbsup: and thanks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 17 2009, 08:37 PM~15697160
> *The doors open thats why but my frame strapped :thumbsup: and thanks
> *


those doors are heavy as fuck :biggrin: we parted out a couple 73s and 75s and 76s doors were like the heaviest body panel on the car :biggrin: those cars look sick layin the ass with the skirts, hey what rear end do u have under the car, cause i know those cars rub the skirts with 13s, we're gonna throw a 90s bubble caprice rear end under my pops 76 glasshouse


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 18 2009, 12:36 AM~15699495
> *those doors are heavy as fuck  :biggrin: we parted out a couple 73s and 75s and 76s doors were like the heaviest body panel on the car  :biggrin: those cars look sick layin the ass with the skirts, hey what rear end do u have under the car, cause i know those cars rub the skirts with 13s, we're gonna throw a 90s bubble caprice rear end under my pops 76 glasshouse
> *


Its off a mid 90s caprice and its chromed :thumbsup: and yea they are heavy


----------



## hood_starra

sweet


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP YOUNG RIDERS


----------



## .TODD

:wave:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH ALL THE 90S STUFF RUN FOR CADDYS?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 18 2009, 11:22 AM~15703180
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH ALL THE 90S STUFF RUN FOR CADDYS?
> *



90s stuff? :dunno:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 18 2009, 12:26 PM~15703222
> *90s stuff?  :dunno:
> *


THE PARTS TO 90D OUT A 80S CADDY


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 18 2009, 11:29 AM~15703260
> *THE PARTS TO 90D OUT A 80S CADDY
> *



not sure i have a 94 fleetwood and a 85 regal :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2009, 12:57 PM~15703598
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


  or i'll hit up stevie :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

whats good guys hows the cars comin along


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 18 2009, 01:24 PM~15704394
> *whats good guys hows the cars comin along
> *


imma a worken on it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 18 2009, 02:24 PM~15704394
> *whats good guys hows the cars comin along
> *


the cars good but nothings been to it


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 18 2009, 02:24 PM~15704394
> *whats good guys hows the cars comin along
> *


PRETTY GOOD GOIN TO GET A 1980 CADDY TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 18 2009, 03:46 PM~15705705
> *PRETTY GOOD GOIN TO GET A 1980 CADDY TODAY :biggrin:
> *


it'll probably run u like 2gz too get all the 90 shit front clip, rear bumper, mouldings, digi dash, and the 5.7 motor


----------



## six trey impala

jus washed my car today, its gonna be going in the garage now for winter, took it for the last ride of the year, now time too tear it down, gonna weld the rack in the trunk here soon and drill the holes in the frame and throw all the shit in, i found another pump too the dude wants 45 for rear pump and switch box, i dont care bout the switch box i just want the pump, i know who owned the pump before too its was in my homeboys LS, then i could do a 3 pump setup


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15707414
> *it'll probably run u like 2gz too get all the 90 shit front clip, rear bumper, mouldings, digi dash, and the 5.7 motor
> *


 :angry: :uh:  NOT LOOKING TO SPEND THAT TYPE OF MONEY JUST TO GET A UPDATED LOOK MIGHT JUST STAY 80S


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15707456
> *jus washed my car today, its gonna be going in the garage now for winter, took it for the last ride of the year, now time too tear it down, gonna weld the rack in the trunk here soon and drill the holes in the frame and throw all the shit in, i found another pump too the dude wants 45 for rear pump and switch box, i dont care bout the switch box i just want the pump, i know who owned the pump before too its was in my homeboys LS, then i could do a 3 pump setup
> *


 POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708863
> *:angry:  :uh:   NOT LOOKING TO SPEND THAT TYPE OF MONEY JUST TO GET A UPDATED LOOK MIGHT JUST STAY 80S
> *


just get the front clip and rear bumper, lil by lil u can get the moldings and shit...shit it would be cool too just try too find a cheap as 90s fleetwood parts car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 18 2009, 08:26 PM~15708878
> *POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


everyones probably tired of seeing my car haha i dont have any recent pics, but here it is im doing a 2 pump setup with 8' cylinders in the front and 12s in the back, 4tons in the front and 2 1/2s in the ass, i was gonna put the G-body rear end under it, but i decided too just go with the impala rear end, i got a spare one with a wish bone, later on i'd like too get a ford 9 or a tacoma rear end...should be cool once its done, still gotta strap and extend the a-arms, im doing them 1 1/2 cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 17 2009, 11:36 PM~15699495
> *those doors are heavy as fuck  :biggrin: we parted out a couple 73s and 75s and 76s doors were like the heaviest body panel on the car  :biggrin: those cars look sick layin the ass with the skirts, hey what rear end do u have under the car, cause i know those cars rub the skirts with 13s, we're gonna throw a 90s bubble caprice rear end under my pops 76 glasshouse
> *


 i put a 94 caprice cop car rear-end in my lak. i get alot better torque.


----------



## CaddyKid253

i've been MIA. but got plans for the lak. im doin a full frame wrap. 95 civic door handles, and i wanna do skirts like this lak.








HOLY SHIT!!!!! :cheesy: i JUST noticed that the rear 1/4 window is roled down. i guess im gona fab'up somthing to do that too!  :biggrin: :biggrin:

wait..... no. theres no door post eather. i dont think it has a 1/4 window in it. oh well..... im still gona try to make it roll down.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2009, 01:56 AM~15711747
> *i've been MIA. but got plans for the lak. im doin a full frame wrap. 95 civic door handles, and i wanna do skirts like this lak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!  :cheesy: i JUST noticed that the rear 1/4 window is roled down. i guess im gona fab'up somthing to do that too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> wait..... no. theres no door post eather. i dont think it has a 1/4 window in it. oh well..... im still gona try to make it roll down.
> *


hell yeah the skirts and the 1/4 window would be bad ass  :cheesy: all you need to find is the window trim that has the lip on it i'll take a pic later of how the one on my amc javelin looks


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 01:23 AM~15711564
> *just get the front clip and rear bumper, lil by lil u can get the moldings and shit...shit it would be cool too just try too find a cheap as 90s fleetwood parts car
> *


 :0 YEA I KNOW THERE ARE PROBALY SOME 90S IN THE JUNK YARDS AROUND ME SO IM GOIN TO CHECK THOSE AND ILL POST SOME PICS OF THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 19 2009, 01:56 AM~15711747
> *i've been MIA. but got plans for the lak. im doin a full frame wrap. 95 civic door handles, and i wanna do skirts like this lak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!  :cheesy: i JUST noticed that the rear 1/4 window is roled down. i guess im gona fab'up somthing to do that too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> wait..... no. theres no door post eather. i dont think it has a 1/4 window in it. oh well..... im still gona try to make it roll down.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  THATS A CLEAN AND DIFFRENT LAC


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 01:27 AM~15711590
> *everyones probably tired of seeing my car haha i dont have any recent pics, but here it is im doing a 2 pump setup with 8' cylinders in the front and 12s in the back, 4tons in the front and 2 1/2s in the ass, i was gonna put the G-body rear end under it, but i decided too just go with the impala rear end, i got a spare one with a wish bone, later on i'd like too get a ford 9 or a tacoma rear end...should be cool once its done, still gotta strap and extend the a-arms, im doing them 1 1/2 cant wait :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:  CLEAN TRE ANY INTERIOR SHOTS AND CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CUT


----------



## STL_PETEY_G




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

BOUGHT THIS LAST NIGHT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 07:42 AM~15712771
> *BOUGHT THIS LAST NIGHT :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks solid...any rust? i'd like too build me a 90'd out caddy, i love the way those cars looked all locked up


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15712940
> *looks solid...any rust? i'd like too build me a 90'd out caddy, i love the way those cars looked all locked up
> *


JUST A LITTLE SURFACE ON PASSENGER SIDE BUT ITS ALL OG I LIKE 90S TO BUT DONT THINK ID HAVE ENOUGH CASH TO DO IT ALL AT ONCE BUT IM GOIN TO TRY :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 AM~15712771
> *BOUGHT THIS LAST NIGHT :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice come up that interior looks cherry besides a few cracks


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 19 2009, 01:44 PM~15715554
> *nice come up that interior looks cherry besides a few cracks
> *


THANKS THE INTERIOR LOOKS GOOD EXCEPT FOR THE FRONT SEAT IT CAME OUT OF ANOTHER CAR AND WAS DIED RED


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn really still looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:21 AM~15712973
> *JUST A LITTLE SURFACE ON PASSENGER SIDE BUT ITS ALL OG I LIKE 90S TO BUT DONT THINK ID HAVE ENOUGH CASH TO DO IT ALL AT ONCE BUT IM GOIN TO TRY :biggrin:
> *


just do the clip and rear bumper...thats the most noticeable difference on the 90s caddy and the mouldings u gonna cut this one?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15717465
> *just do the clip and rear bumper...thats the most noticeable difference on the 90s caddy and the mouldings u gonna cut this one?
> *


I THINK THATS WHAT IM GOIN TO DO JUST PARTIAL 90D BUT I ALSO HAVE TO DO THE FENDERS IF I DO THE CLIP BUT MOST DEF ITS GETTING CUT BUT ITS GOIN TO TAKE SOME TIME SINCE IM A UNEMPLOYED 14 YEAR OLD


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 19 2009, 04:45 PM~15717203
> *damn really still looks good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS ALOT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 04:35 PM~15717663
> *I THINK THATS WHAT IM GOIN TO DO JUST PARTIAL 90D BUT I ALSO HAVE TO DO THE FENDERS IF I DO THE CLIP BUT MOST DEF ITS GETTING CUT BUT ITS GOIN TO TAKE SOME TIME SINCE IM A UNEMPLOYED 14 YEAR OLD
> *


shit u got the glasshouse too roll 14 with a G-house with switches ur ahead of everyone else in the game... :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Took the Impala for another cruise today, i like driving that car alot feels cool gets alot of attention, i just get tired of people giving me the hand signal to hop it but the car wont hop :biggrin: :roflmao: soon though, also took the celica out too...
























Sittin on 13s hahaha


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15719004
> *shit u got the glasshouse too roll 14 with a G-house with switches ur ahead of everyone else in the game... :biggrin:
> *


I MOST DEF HAVE A GOOD START BETTER THAN ALOT OF PEOPLE IT PROBALY WILL BE A YEAR OR 2 BEFORE BEFORE THE COUPE COMES OUT BUT UNTIL THEN IM GOIN TO GET SUM NEW HYDRO PARTS FOR THE GHOUSE THEN JUST ROLL THAT AND PUT IT UP WHEN I BRING THE COUPE OUT :biggrin: AND HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE A SIXTYS WHEN I GET A JOB :cheesy:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 07:28 PM~15719075
> *Took the Impala for another cruise today, i like driving that car alot feels cool gets alot of attention, i just get tired of people giving me the hand signal to hop it but the car wont hop  :biggrin:  :roflmao: soon though, also took the celica out too...
> [
> *


EVERY TIME I TAKE THE CAR OUT SOMEONE SAYS HOP IT HOP IT YOU GOIN TO GET USE TO IT SOON


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 06:34 PM~15719154
> *EVERY TIME I TAKE THE CAR OUT SOMEONE SAYS HOP IT HOP IT YOU GOIN TO GET USE TO IT SOON
> *


im used too it, i remember they'd always tell my brother too do the same in his car, but he could hit the switch, i cant no switches too hit except the light switch :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait till i have the car all juiced up, im doing it for my senior project so thats why i wanna get it done too


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15719414
> *im used too it, i remember they'd always tell my brother too do the same in his car, but he could hit the switch, i cant no switches too hit except the light switch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> cant wait till i have the car all juiced up, im doing it for my senior project so thats why i wanna get it done too
> *


I DONT EVEN HIT THE SWITCH WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME TO I USED TO PEOPLE USED TO DRIVE BY MY HOUSE AND ASK ME TO HIT IT BUT AFTER 1 TIME I WAS SHOWING OF SWINGING ONE OF MY NOIDS GOT STUCK hno: hno: TRUST ME AFTER YOU GET TIRED OF BREAKING STUFF YOU WONT HIT THE SWITCH FOR PEOPLE ANYMORE AND ARE YOU A SENIOR NOW??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15719692
> *I DONT EVEN HIT THE SWITCH WHEN PEOPLE TELL ME TO I USED TO PEOPLE USED TO DRIVE BY MY HOUSE AND ASK ME TO HIT IT BUT AFTER 1 TIME I WAS SHOWING OF SWINGING ONE OF MY NOIDS GOT STUCK hno:  hno: TRUST ME AFTER YOU GET TIRED OF BREAKING STUFF YOU WONT HIT THE SWITCH FOR PEOPLE ANYMORE AND ARE YOU A SENIOR NOW??
> *


yup, noids suck when they get stuck, or when i switch gets stuck :uh: my bro broke the ears off his rear end like that...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2009, 05:38 AM~15724328
> *yup, noids suck when they get stuck, or when i switch gets stuck :uh: my bro broke the ears off his rear end like that...
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT SETUP YOUR DOIN IN THE TRE YET?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 20 2009, 07:36 AM~15724790
> *YOU KNOW WHAT SETUP YOUR DOIN IN THE TRE YET?
> *


i already got the setup,im jus gonna a do a 2 pump setup i have everything already except batts... i just need to build the rack and throw everything in,


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2009, 06:35 PM~15730494
> *i already got the setup,im jus gonna a do a 2 pump setup i have everything already except batts... i just need to build the rack and throw everything in,
> *


  ARE YOU INSTALLING IT?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15740146
> * ARE YOU INSTALLING IT?
> *


yessir, i do everything to my car myself.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2009, 07:06 PM~15740371
> *yessir, i do everything to my car myself.
> *


  thats the way it should be done :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 21 2009, 10:06 PM~15740371
> *yessir, i do everything to my car myself.
> *


thats what im talkin bout homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 22 2009, 10:12 AM~15744087
> *thats what im talkin bout homie
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

Happy Thanks Giving Homies!!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2009, 12:44 PM~15789688
> *Happy Thanks Giving Homies!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2009, 11:44 AM~15789688
> *Happy Thanks Giving Homies!!!
> *


you to polo :biggrin:  

ok so last month i replaced my alt. and last night i was driving to my homies house my radio shut off and my alt. light came on so today i checked it and found out the clip that plugs into the alt. fried :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 27 2009, 04:12 PM~15799300
> *you to polo :biggrin:
> 
> ok so last month i replaced my alt. and last night i was driving to my homies house my radio shut off and my alt. light came on so today i checked it and found out the clip that plugs into the alt. fried :0
> *


damn that sucks, my car has been cutting out completely too, im just driving then all of the sudden the car dies and my stereo cuts out too, but its my harness that goes into the firewall, i just have too get out and wiggle it and it comes on :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2009, 06:00 PM~15800145
> *damn that sucks, my car has been cutting out completely too, im just driving then all of the sudden the car dies and my stereo cuts out too, but its my harness that goes into the firewall, i just have too get out and wiggle it and it comes on :uh:
> *


yeah, my homie was having that same prob on his ss monte and all it was, was the ground wire on the starter


----------



## LostInSanPedro

hey, im thinking about buying a glasshouse this week.
it's got a 3 pump 8 batt setup, but its got some rust all the way through in one spot and its primered already, which makes me think that somewhere down the line somebody primered it without cutting out all the rust.

my question is how much of a pain in the ass is rust? ive never had to deal with rust removal before, but im tempted just because its already juiced and priced to sell.

what do you guys think?


----------



## hood_starra

HEY WHATS GOOD RYDERS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 02:12 AM~15811076
> *hey, im thinking about buying a glasshouse this week.
> it's got a 3 pump 8 batt setup, but its got some rust all the way through in one spot and its primered already, which makes me think that somewhere down the line somebody primered it without cutting out all the rust.
> 
> my question is how much of a pain in the ass is rust? ive never had to deal with rust removal before, but im tempted just because its already juiced and priced to sell.
> 
> what do you guys think?
> *


just make sure u cut it out before it spreads more...make sure u check out that frame too on the glasshouse if its juiced, make sure there isnt any cracks that can take off, like in the spring pockets and shit...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 03:12 AM~15811076
> *hey, im thinking about buying a glasshouse this week.
> it's got a 3 pump 8 batt setup, but its got some rust all the way through in one spot and its primered already, which makes me think that somewhere down the line somebody primered it without cutting out all the rust.
> 
> my question is how much of a pain in the ass is rust? ive never had to deal with rust removal before, but im tempted just because its already juiced and priced to sell.
> 
> what do you guys think?
> *


whats done to the frame and how bads the rust cause if its just on like the quarter fenders and stuff then you could just order new panels


----------



## six trey impala

TTT


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Bueno, im still kinda new on here but i joined in july, Im seventeen, and got my first car in june, its a four door 64 that i have been drawing up plans for for awhile now... It used to be a solid rat cruiser but then about a month ago my exhaust manifold started to crack all over when it was idling, and sparking, so now im trying to get it back up... anyways figured i would introduce myself here......
so whats up homies, uffin: uffin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 03:38 AM~15909456
> *Bueno, im still kinda new on here but i joined in july, Im seventeen, and got my first car in june, its a four door 64 that i have been drawing up plans for for awhile now... It used to be a solid rat cruiser but then about a month ago my exhaust manifold started to crack all over when it was idling, and sparking, so now im trying to get it back up... anyways figured i would introduce myself here......
> so whats up homies,  uffin:  uffin:
> *



whats good homie glad to see another new face post up sum pics of ya ride


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

for sure brotha when i get home i will, its not lookin so good right now, finally cut out floor boards.. and about a month ago when i was idling it the block started on fire, pero esta bien, hay mas trabajo para acer i got enough time on my hands to handle that shit
uffin: uffin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15912962
> *for sure brotha when i get home i will, its not lookin so good right now, finally cut out floor boards.. and about a month ago when i was idling it the block started on fire, pero esta bien, hay mas trabajo para acer i got enough time on my hands to handle that shit
> uffin:  uffin:
> *



thats cool if you look at my thread my car still needs alot of work :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

all lowriders dont start out looking nice...thats what makes it better when ur rollin it...


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

so whats everyone doin new to there cars for 2010 in wanna try to get my other car on the streets to have 2 done cars?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 8 2009, 05:11 PM~15916006
> *so whats everyone doin new to there cars for 2010 in wanna try to get my other car on the streets to have 2 done cars?
> *


Im just gonna drive mine!! :biggrin: 
im sure i'll find something too do...who knows maybe another motor, i have a new motor in it every year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

im getting better at window engraving, so when i am confident enough id like to throw up some sick shit on mine...

its all bout knowing that you can make it nice, if you aint got confidence in your ability to finish your car, you aint got verga, thats why if something horrible comes up in the course of fixing my project i just gotta readjust. ill post up pics tom. i didnt know it would get dark at fucking five o clock today... :angry: :angry: 
so how old are some of you vatos?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15917577
> *im getting better at window engraving, so when i am confident enough id like to throw up some sick shit on mine...
> 
> its all bout knowing that you can make it nice, if you aint got confidence in your ability to finish your car, you aint got verga, thats why if something horrible comes up in the course of fixing my project i just gotta readjust. ill post up pics tom. i didnt know it would get dark at fucking five o clock today... :angry:  :angry:
> so how old are some of you vatos?
> *


im 17


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15916649
> *Im just gonna drive mine!! :biggrin:
> im sure i'll find something too do...who knows maybe another motor, i have a new motor in it every year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the motor in my glasshouse is perfect chromed out and everything but the motor in my lac needs some work has a lifter ticking but it goes away after about 2 mins of it running im goin to change my oil and stuf so then it might go away


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2009, 07:45 PM~15918061
> *im 17
> *


thats down perro, im seventeen tambien, many other vatos on here around that age? 

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Dec 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15909456-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, im still kinda new on here but i joined in july, Im seventeen, and got my first car in june, its a four door 64 that i have been drawing up plans for for awhile now... It used to be a solid rat cruiser but then about a month ago my exhaust manifold started to crack all over when it was idling, and sparking, so now im trying to get it back up... anyways figured i would introduce myself here......
> so whats up homies,  uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welcome homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15915784
> *all lowriders dont start out looking nice...thats what makes it better when ur rollin it...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15916649
> *Im just gonna drive mine!! :biggrin:
> im sure i'll find something too do...who knows maybe another motor, i have a new motor in it every year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 i'm going to college next year to get my ASE certification :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15917577
> *im getting better at window engraving, so when i am confident enough id like to throw up some sick shit on mine...
> 
> its all bout knowing that you can make it nice, if you aint got confidence in your ability to finish your car, you aint got verga, thats why if something horrible comes up in the course of fixing my project i just gotta readjust. ill post up pics tom. i didnt know it would get dark at fucking five o clock today... :angry:  :angry:
> so how old are some of you vatos?
> *


20


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

bueno monte, 20? when'd you start your first build?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

just turned 16, still in school.. in athletics.. just trying to get by not trying to get into any kinds of trouble been there done that.. just trying to do something better for myself :biggrin: 

ever since i was a little kid, i always went to the cruise's with my uncles.. washing their rides or just riding with them listening to the oldies  on any given sunday always wanted a ride like my nino's since he's always been their for me..
and now about a year ago bought my first ride.. 

 looks almost like his

heres his 65 "silver bullet"

















and his 65 convertable 


















heres mine..
still working on it.. hopefully will have lifts by next year in early january


----------



## hood_starra

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tlc64impala

Yo any on you homies seen TwistedDreamz87? im trying to get up with the homie. We stay in the same spot but I dont have a number or anything for him. Someone if you got it hit me with a PM or get ahold of him and tell him Travis is looking to get up him thanks


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 10 2009, 07:37 PM~15941930
> *just turned 16, still in school.. in athletics.. just trying to get by not trying to get into any kinds of trouble been there done that.. just trying to do something better for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> ever since i was a little kid, i always went to the cruise's with my uncles.. washing their rides or just riding with them listening to the oldies    on any given sunday always wanted a ride like my nino's since he's always been their for me..
> and now about a year ago bought my first ride..
> 
> looks almost like his
> 
> heres his 65 "silver bullet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his 65 convertable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine..
> still working on it.. hopefully will have lifts by next year in early january
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats already a clean ride bro  
yeah i had been workin on my car trying to get the manifold replaced but, he ran off to cali and i havent heard from him, so it could be awhile... so modern, what had to be done on your ride?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Dec 9 2009, 07:43 PM~15930663-->
> 
> 
> 
> bueno monte, 20? when'd you start your first build?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm still on my first one cause i drive mine every day :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 10 2009, 07:37 PM~15941930
> *just turned 16, still in school.. in athletics.. just trying to get by not trying to get into any kinds of trouble been there done that.. just trying to do something better for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> ever since i was a little kid, i always went to the cruise's with my uncles.. washing their rides or just riding with them listening to the oldies    on any given sunday always wanted a ride like my nino's since he's always been their for me..
> and now about a year ago bought my first ride..
> 
> looks almost like his
> 
> heres his 65 "silver bullet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his 65 convertable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine..
> still working on it.. hopefully will have lifts by next year in early january
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah thats fuckin clean ese


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

TTT uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15919157
> *the motor in my glasshouse is perfect chromed out and everything but the motor in my lac needs some work has a lifter ticking but it goes away after about 2 mins of it running im goin to change my oil and stuf so then it might go away
> *


the motor in the Impala is perfect too, its got a built 283 in it...i just get bored sometimes and decide too pull the motor out :biggrin: i might just re-clean it all up i want to replace all the gaskets and seals...im probably gonna redo my exhaust and shit too i have too get different headers cause i got long ones on it and they rub right now on speed bumps...with


----------



## six trey impala

im gonna start doing the rear end swap on it too ima put the impala one too the side and find another G-body rear end, i'd like too find a Grand National rear end so i can have 3.73 gears and posi still but i'll probably just find a regular 1 tire fryer lol


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15944883
> *man thats already a clean ride bro
> yeah i had been workin on my car trying to get the manifold replaced but, he ran off to cali and i havent heard from him, so it could be awhile... so modern, what had to be done on your ride?
> *


so far its still the same..
with the money i have saved any xmas money hopefully i can get it lifted by early next year.
if not njust rechrome the whole front end and some more engine part also put some mirrors on the hood :biggrin: 
those are my plans maybe another matching amp


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 11 2009, 02:33 AM~15945855
> *
> hell yeah thats fuckin clean ese
> *


thank you homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15953912
> *so far its still the same..
> with the money i have saved any xmas money hopefully i can get it lifted by early next year.
> if not njust rechrome the whole front end and some more engine part also put some mirrors on the hood  :biggrin:
> those are my plans maybe another matching amp
> *


i like that color...looks clean...what kind of setup u planning on doing?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15953207
> *im gonna start doing the rear end swap on it too ima put the impala one too the side and find another G-body rear end, i'd like too find a Grand National rear end so i can have 3.73 gears and posi still but i'll probably just find a regular 1 tire fryer lol
> *


 :0 i wanna get posi for my monte :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 11 2009, 10:22 PM~15955673
> *i like that color...looks clean...what kind of setup u planning on doing?
> *


just a basic setup from the guys at hi-low.. 
their shop is over here in el paso already talked to them about it..gonna go with 2 hilow pumps (comp) chromed with the chrome fittings, dumps etc etc.. and going with some hardlines hopefully..

:biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

what was the interior like? you doin everything back to stock?


----------



## six trey impala

im just doing a basic 2 pump setup with 8 batts...im gonna hardline mine too


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

ok homies if i can figure it out im gonna post up pics here in a cool min... stay wit me!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

These are the plans i been drawing up, im gonna extend the front doors from 38 and 6/16 inches to 50 inches, reduce the back doors to about 23 inches or something like that, im taking measurements so i can throw up a targa top removable...


gonna take off the 64 doors before i extend them and throw on a pair of 63 doors in back, 64 doors extended in front...


where ive started to replace the floor boards, still got about 30 percent of the floor that needs replacing, all the interior is gone, but i have the seats over at a homies house getting cleaned up



only major dent, im just gonna chop it off and put new sheetmetal there, too deep to pound out...



thats it for now, i got all kindsa parts, but the car wont run till i get the manifold...
 


currently waiting for a new manifold, the other one cracked


----------



## six trey impala

cool project...u should throw a V8 in that, they're easy too find and easy too swap...is it 3 speed on the column or a 2 speed Powerglide.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

its an automatic, i dont know why, but i think that the previous ower took out the manual tranny and made it automatic, he just kinda slapped bondo over everything, and put everything in pretty shitty-like, so im gonna put back the three in a tree...

this guy left this car for shit, it was a flood car in texas, and there was a dead family of rats, he had nailed on all the trim, so i took it off and bondo'ed everything up.

Yeah i was thinking a new engine, cuz theres actually alot of rodders out there that want straight sixes, they actually put them in some of the earlier double cabs and shit.

its got alot of work, im getting ready to start the top engine rebuild, but luckily the frames in good condition and the body is pretty straight.

what was your 63 like when you first bought it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 12 2009, 11:40 PM~15964922
> *its an automatic, i dont know why, but i think that the previous ower took out the manual tranny and made it automatic, he just kinda slapped bondo over everything, and put everything in pretty shitty-like, so im gonna put back the three in a tree...
> 
> this guy left this car for shit, it was a flood car in texas, and there was a dead family of rats, he had nailed on all the trim, so i took it off and bondo'ed everything up.
> 
> Yeah i was thinking a new engine, cuz theres actually alot of rodders out there that want straight sixes, they actually put them in some of the earlier double cabs and shit.
> 
> its got alot of work, im getting ready to start the top engine rebuild, but luckily the frames in good condition and the body is pretty straight.
> 
> what was your 63 like when you first bought it?
> *


it was missing hella shit, the guy before me riveted on the mouldings too on my car :uh: and he filled in all the holes for the trim so i had to re drill them out, it ran but barely it would miss like crazy and the lifters were bad so they'd tick really loud, the cam was flat on it too so it didnt have any power...the interior was and still is garbage :biggrin: i just try too keep it clean the guy put some ugly ass buick bench seats instead of the buckets...the wiring under the dash was all fucked up he had hella toggle switches under the dash looked like the fucken bat mobile :biggrin: little by little its looking better


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 12 2009, 11:32 AM~15958983
> *just a basic setup from the guys at hi-low..
> their shop is over here in el paso already talked to them about it..gonna go with 2 hilow pumps (comp) chromed with the chrome fittings, dumps etc etc.. and going with some hardlines hopefully..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

eh thats clean bro, i think its funny thats theres so many morons that dont know how to take care of a beautiful car........ But i guess it gives us something to fix :biggrin:

when he put the other seats in did he fuck up the floor boards all kinds or cut em up at all?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 13 2009, 03:24 PM~15969216
> *eh thats clean bro, i think its funny thats theres so many morons that dont know how to take care of a beautiful car........ But i guess it gives us something to fix  :biggrin:
> 
> when he put the other seats in did he fuck up the floor boards all kinds or cut em up at all?
> *


naw he just used the outside studs from the buckets too bolt them down, its still got the studs in the middle for the buckets but they're not being used...


----------



## six trey impala

some cool pics


----------



## six trey impala

my favorite pics
















SNOW WHITE


----------



## ElMonte74'

fuckin clean polo :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

thanks beto...we got like 4 inches of snow right now, 2 hour delay for school... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 15 2009, 07:16 AM~15986488
> *thanks beto...we got like 4 inches of snow right now, 2 hour delay for school... :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN 4 INCHES WOULD OF CANCELED SCHOOL FOR THE DAY HERE :biggrin: LOL


SOMEONE BROKE INTO MY HOUSE LAST NIGHT THEY DIDN'T TAKE SHIT BUT I KNOW IF I HAD HEARD HIM OPEN MY GARAGE DOOR IT WOULD EITHER BE ME OR HIM LAYED OUT :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2009, 11:30 AM~15988260
> *DAMN 4 INCHES WOULD OF CANCELED SCHOOL FOR THE DAY HERE :biggrin: LOL
> SOMEONE BROKE INTO MY HOUSE LAST NIGHT THEY DIDN'T TAKE SHIT BUT I KNOW IF I HAD HEARD HIM OPEN MY GARAGE DOOR IT WOULD EITHER BE ME OR HIM LAYED OUT :angry:
> *


damn they broke into ur house while u were there?? thats some ninja ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 16 2009, 12:04 AM~15994677
> *damn they broke into ur house while u were there?? thats some ninja ass shit :biggrin:
> *



lolol . that's why ya need night vision cameras pointed at your garage with a rifle on a swivel stand pointed in that direction.. OH YEAAAA!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15994706
> *lolol . that's why ya need night vision cameras pointed at your garage with a rifle on a swivel stand pointed in that direction.. OH YEAAAA!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

keep some pepper spray in your purse from now on when you go out! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Dec 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15994677-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn they broke into ur house while u were there?? thats some ninja ass shit :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: but i had my ear buds in listen to music so i couldnt hear shit, but i'm glad they didnt take shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15994706
> *lolol . that's why ya need night vision cameras pointed at your garage with a rifle on a swivel stand pointed in that direction.. OH YEAAAA!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like a good idea lol :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 16 2009, 08:11 AM~15997187
> *keep some pepper spray in your purse from now on when you go out!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 16 2009, 08:11 AM~15997187
> *keep some pepper spray in your purse from now on when you go out!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

doesnt any homies or parents live with you?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 16 2009, 08:51 PM~16004024
> *doesnt any homies or parents live with you?
> *


my parents but their heavy sleepers


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15994677
> *damn they broke into ur house while u were there?? thats some ninja ass shit :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah stealth ninja judu training shit


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

anybody watch the cowboys? 24 to 17!


----------



## hood_starra

Hey what's up guys


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

que pasa hood starra


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin everone? im 16 n new to the lowridin scene wit my first project/car. any tips from other youngsters or OG lowriders?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 21 2009, 01:15 AM~16043988
> *was crackin everone? im 16 n new to the lowridin scene wit my first project/car. any tips from other youngsters or OG lowriders?
> *


 :wave: welcome what kind of car do you have and any pics?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thanks homie! i got a 83 regal dont have pics right now but ill get some in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Dec 20 2009, 11:16 PM~16043586-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what's up guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up hood starra
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Dec 21 2009, 12:15 AM~16043988
> *was crackin everone? im 16 n new to the lowridin scene wit my first project/car. any tips from other youngsters or OG lowriders?
> *


welcome


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

welcome bro, g-bodies are good to start out with, nice choice


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thanks homie! :biggrin: what kinda rides u guys got?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Im working on a four door bel-air 64, figured id get a cheaper four door so i dont cry when i chop the fuck outta it... So what plans you got por tu regal?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

orale. well i got wait awhile to work on it so i can save up money for it but i got big plans for it, i wanna drop it n put in a 1 pump setup for right now :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

really? thats sick, what is its condition now? what color schemes you think youll get later on?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 21 2009, 02:56 PM~16049579
> *really? thats sick, what is its condition now? what color schemes you think youll get later on?
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: ITS IN GREAT CONDITION BODYS STRAIGHT ONLY 1 SMALL DENT ON THE SIDE, INTERIOR IS GREAT TOO. :biggrin: RUNS PERFECT  
I WANTED A DARK CANDY PURPLE WITH FLAKES THAT WAS DARK PURPLE WHEN THE SUN HIT IT AND IT LOOKED BLACKISH AT NIGHT.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

thatll be tight i kinda wanted the same thing but im still looking at paints cuz i wanted more of a black cherry tint to it, what kind of interior, why only single pump?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 21 2009, 12:16 AM~16043586
> *Hey what's up guys
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 21 2009, 12:07 PM~16046813
> *thanks homie! :biggrin: what kinda rides u guys got?
> *


80 caddy coupe project








75 caprice


----------



## E-Town520

wats up I pop in here from time to time to check it out I'm also a youngster I'm 18 uffin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 21 2009, 07:18 PM~16051736
> *wats up I pop in here from time to time to check it out I'm also a youngster I'm 18 uffin:
> *


whats up perro. 

STLGHOUSEKID, nice projects, i been lookin for a glasshouse but they all vanished around here....


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 21 2009, 08:18 PM~16051736
> *wats up I pop in here from time to time to check it out I'm also a youngster I'm 18 uffin:
> *


  Whats up and welcome


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 21 2009, 08:27 PM~16051825
> *whats up perro.
> 
> STLGHOUSEKID, nice projects, i been lookin for a glasshouse but they all vanished around here....
> *


Thanks i want a 76 vert pretty bad its a really nice build up on a UCE 1 in project rides


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 21 2009, 06:27 PM~16051825
> *whats up perro.
> 
> STLGHOUSEKID, nice projects, i been lookin for a glasshouse but they all vanished around here....
> *


where u at? there's a couple by where I live here in AZ


----------



## E-Town520

my rides


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 21 2009, 10:08 PM~16052756
> *my rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rides we have a guy here with a clean 65 on bags


----------



## E-Town520

thanks thats clean I'm gonna leave mine original and either finish the cutty or sell it I dnt knw yet :dunno:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Im in Albuquerque, yeah thats a nice cutty, what you got for suspension on it?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 21 2009, 04:33 PM~16050742
> *thatll be tight i kinda wanted the same thing but im still looking at paints cuz i wanted more of a black cherry tint to it, what kind of interior, why only single pump?
> *


yuup  i wanted a darkish blue or purple velour depending on what color i paint the car. well single cuz its probably all i can afford now  but if i can get 2 pumps then ill be lucky :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

the cutty is cut already I got 12's in the back n 8's up front a arms are extended wrapped and molded I got it racked for 3 pumps 10 batteries but not gna lift it til I wrap my frame


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 22 2009, 12:10 AM~16055377
> *yuup  i wanted a darkish blue or purple velour depending on what color i paint the car. well single cuz its probably all i can afford now  but if i can get 2 pumps then ill be lucky :biggrin:
> *


how many batteries and dumps are u gonna run?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 AM~16055377
> *yuup  i wanted a darkish blue or purple velour depending on what color i paint the car. well single cuz its probably all i can afford now  but if i can get 2 pumps then ill be lucky :biggrin:
> *


oh i see bro im in the same boat...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 22 2009, 01:17 AM~16055409
> *the cutty is cut already I got 12's in the back n 8's up front a arms are extended wrapped and molded I got it racked for 3 pumps 10 batteries but not gna lift it til I wrap my frame
> *


oh and your gonna sell it? porque?


----------



## E-Town520

I'm trying to pick up a '84 monte :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 22 2009, 12:23 AM~16055441
> *oh i see bro im in the same boat...
> *


yuup :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Waddup everyone...I got a 85 Regal Grill and a tail light i think its drivers side i dont remember hit me up if u know anyone who might want them


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt for some homies :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2009, 03:24 AM~16055738
> *Waddup everyone...I got a 85 Regal Grill and a tail light i think its drivers side i dont remember hit me up if u know anyone who might want them
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Its almost Christmas! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
what is the plans por all you vatos?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 22 2009, 02:30 PM~16059018
> *Its almost Christmas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what is the plans por all you vatos?
> *


Getting my coupe ready for late 2010 been trying to do my own body work i just finished cutting out bad metal on it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 22 2009, 01:30 PM~16059018
> *Its almost Christmas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what is the plans por all you vatos?
> *


im gonna go too my tia's house for christmas and kick it there...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

thats sick me too up in colorado


----------



## six trey impala

any of u foo make a Christmas list for your ride?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra

Sorry guys I haven't been on much my laptop crashed so im takin it to get fixed so I shall return lol


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 22 2009, 03:45 PM~16060280
> *Getting my coupe ready for late 2010 been trying to do my own body work i just finished cutting out bad metal on it
> *


one question, i kinda want to take my body down to the metal to check for cancer, but i dont want to if its unlikely rust forms under paint. do you know if it is?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2009, 06:18 PM~16061770
> *any of u foo make a Christmas list for your ride??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I asked my parents for a 74 monte, they just laughed....


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 23 2009, 01:00 AM~16065357
> *one question, i kinda want to take my body down to the metal to check for cancer, but i dont want to if its unlikely rust forms under paint. do you know if it is?
> *


If you dont see any obvious cancer on the outside of the body then i doubt theres any cause mine was pretty obvious were the cancer was ill post some pics sometime today and be sure to check under under the quarters fender,floor pans and all of that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 23 2009, 12:00 AM~16065357
> *one question, i kinda want to take my body down to the metal to check for cancer, but i dont want to if its unlikely rust forms under paint. do you know if it is?
> *


there can be especially if they threw bondo on it, ive seen cars that a piece of bondo breaks off and theres holes underneath it...but usually when a car is about too rust the paint bubbles up... 
u can see on my car rust is bubbling up on the lower fender...thats where these cars rust from the lower fenders and rear wheel wells...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Thanks for the help, yeah i really got fucked over on the floor pans, but the body seems straight so i guess i wont take the time to sand it down right now. Have you looked at your floor pans Six Trey?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2009, 06:18 PM~16061770
> *any of u foo make a Christmas list for your ride??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


the only thing i asked for is that damn 13 i been asking for for 5 months should be here sometime this week :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 23 2009, 12:43 PM~16068896
> *Thanks for the help, yeah i really got fucked over on the floor pans, but the body seems straight so i guess i wont take the time to sand it down right now. Have you looked at your floor pans Six Trey?
> *


my floors and trunk are solid no rust at all, the owner spilled oil in the trunk so it saved it from rusting :biggrin: the only rust it has is in the fenders... and rear quarters on the wheel wells its starting too bubble in the paint, i wanna put new 1/4 skins on it cause i know they have alot of bondo...


----------



## six trey impala

check out these pics i found of one day when we went cruising...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

nice pics bro, thats still your trey right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 23 2009, 10:41 PM~16074498
> *nice pics bro, thats still your trey right?
> *


yea the one with the 13s is...the other ones my cousins and the 66 drop is my dads


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

thats dope bro


----------



## E-Town520

that's a clean ass '63 u gonna lift it?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 23 2009, 11:46 PM~16074542
> *yea the one with the 13s is...the other ones my cousins and the 66 drop is my dads
> *


do you have a sound system in there and were did you get the felix plate?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin homies! :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

here's my '85 mc I just got rid of


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 24 2009, 01:25 AM~16075325
> *here's my '85 mc I just got rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopper?


----------



## E-Town520

sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

whos pitbull kennels shit is that on the back? you raise em?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 24 2009, 12:23 AM~16075312
> *was crackin homies! :biggrin:
> *


whats up ese?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 AM~16075775
> *whats up ese?
> *


what u up 2 perro?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 AM~16075770
> *whos pitbull kennels shit is that on the back? you raise em?
> *


thats my homies kennel


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Dec 24 2009, 12:16 AM~16075254-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's a clean ass '63 u gonna lift it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, im doing a 2 pump 8 batt setup right now for it...it should do alright...im not sure weather i want to extend the a-arms or just run the caprice spindles and strap the a-arms so they are stronger then if i were too extend them...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 24 2009, 12:16 AM~16075257
> *do you have a sound system in there and were did you get the felix plate?
> *


nothing special, i just need subs but im running 2 6x9s off a amp and then a 6x9 in the dash, then 6 1/2s in my kick panels...its sounds pretty good...i wanna throw like 2 10s in it i dont want it too hit too hard car rattles enough being old :biggrin: :biggrin: i ordered the Felix plates like 4 years ago...i had like 6 plates and sold them down here :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

right here the plate looked new...now its all faded, its funny though whenever i drive the car or im riding with my dad in his Impala they always think we just bought them off of a car lot haha


----------



## six trey impala

here it is peeking out a bit haha


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

I love pits, im lookin for a cheap blue nose for myself...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2009, 11:23 AM~16077788
> *yup, im doing a 2 pump 8 batt setup right now for it...it should do alright...im not sure weather i want to extend the a-arms or just run the caprice spindles and strap the a-arms so they are stronger then if i were too extend them...
> nothing special, i just need subs but im running 2 6x9s off a amp and then a 6x9 in the dash, then 6 1/2s in my kick panels...its sounds pretty good...i wanna throw like 2 10s in it i dont want it too hit too hard car rattles enough being old :biggrin:  :biggrin: i ordered the Felix plates like 4 years ago...i had like 6 plates and sold them down here :biggrin:
> *


i had 2 12s in my caprice and it had some rattle but still alot of good bass inside and now in my caddy i have 1 12 2 6x9 sounds decent more bass than rattle and do you know were i could get a felix plate or order it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 24 2009, 01:17 PM~16079566
> *i had 2 12s in my caprice and it had some rattle but still alot of good bass inside and now in my caddy i have 1 12 2 6x9 sounds decent more bass than rattle and do you know were i could get a felix plate or order it?
> *


they are sometimes on here...but i'll try to find the guys number that i get them from...im gonna be getting some more i'll hit u up when i get mine...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2009, 02:40 PM~16079765
> *they are sometimes on here...but i'll try to find the guys number that i get them from...im gonna be getting some more i'll hit u up when i get mine...
> *


thanks


----------



## six trey impala

Merry Christmas too everyone, hope u guys have a safe one!! dont eat too many Tamales haha


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 24 2009, 01:33 AM~16075797
> *what u up 2 perro?
> *


Nothing some fucking vacetta wannabe rapper was talkin shit up on muyspace cuz I called him wedo, just spent the last hour or so alughing bout that... What you doing for christmas? Anybody gonna take their rides out today?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 24 2009, 03:11 PM~16081087
> *Nothing some fucking vacetta wannabe rapper was talkin shit up on muyspace cuz I called him wedo, just spent the last hour or so alughing bout that... What you doing for christmas? Anybody gonna take their rides out today?
> *


haha serio? haha damn that foo took it all up the culo haha. im probably gonna just be here spend some time wit my familia n drink sum champurado! :biggrin: na i wish i could take it out but i cant tonight


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 24 2009, 04:16 PM~16081120
> *haha serio? haha damn that foo took it all up the culo haha. im probably gonna just be here spend some time wit my familia n drink sum champurado! :biggrin: na i wish i could take it out but i cant tonight
> *


Haha yeah he said something like "I don't attack white kids with knifes" I had made some remark bout how he wasn't tough just because he sang about killing people, I guess he is a part of the whole juggalo scene, fucking maranos I don't even get what's appealin bout them, but its funny I've never mi gente or blacks in that scene its all fuckin wedos! No offense to any juggalos on here, I mean some are cool... That's down though man your familia live near you? Entonces que significa califas, its a part of california or a name for califpornians? I'm gonna meet my grandpa for the first time tonight, we disowned him like forty years ago cuz he was a sic ol drunk... Shit that was a lot to write


----------



## six trey impala

I was gonna take out the 63 tonight but we probably wont be getting home till hella late tonight so decided its better that i dont since i dont have my license haha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 24 2009, 03:33 PM~16081263
> *Haha yeah he said something like "I don't attack white kids with knifes" I had made some remark bout how he wasn't tough just because he sang about killing people, I guess he is a part of the whole juggalo scene, fucking maranos I don't even get what's appealin bout them, but its funny I've never mi gente or blacks in that scene its all fuckin wedos! No offense to any juggalos on here, I mean some are cool... That's down though man your familia live near you? Entonces que significa califas, its a part of california or a name for califpornians? I'm gonna meet my grandpa for the first time tonight, we disowned him like forty years ago cuz he was a sic ol drunk...                  Shit that was a lot to write
> *


hhaha fuck it pinshi guero haha. na jus me n my bros n moms. rest of my familia live up in LA n they doin their own thing with their family. califas is just another short way to say california homie :biggrin: damn serio thats crazy perro! hope all goes well for u n ur familia homie! hope ur gramps changed n is doin better :biggrin: hahah yeah it was haha but fuck it :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## E-Town520

> yup, im doing a 2 pump 8 batt setup right now for it...it should do alright...im not sure weather i want to extend the a-arms or just run the caprice spindles and strap the a-arms so they are stronger then if i were too extend them..
> 
> any other reinforcements?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 24 2009, 04:48 PM~16081416
> *I was gonna take out the 63 tonight but we probably wont be getting home till hella late tonight so decided its better that i dont since i dont have my license haha
> *


you mean you dont have a license or you didnt have it on you? anybody on here cruise with no license at all?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 24 2009, 05:08 PM~16081551
> *hhaha fuck it pinshi guero haha. na jus me n my bros n moms. rest of my familia live up in LA n they doin their own thing with their family. califas is just another short way to say california homie :biggrin: damn serio thats crazy perro! hope all goes well for u n ur familia homie! hope ur gramps changed n is doin better :biggrin: hahah yeah it was haha but fuck it :biggrin: uffin:
> *


fuck man i finally met him! hes a very interesting vato, had alot of experiences, he was in the service, lived down in Las Cruces near the border used to go out drinking with all mi tios, im sad that he is 89 an i am just now meeting him...

Merry Christmas! Christ protect you all and god bless homies...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 25 2009, 01:02 AM~16085320
> *fuck man i finally met him! hes a very interesting vato, had alot of experiences, he was in the service, lived down in Las Cruces near the border used to go out drinking with all mi tios, im sad that he is 89 an i am just now meeting him...
> 
> Merry Christmas! Christ protect you all and god bless homies...
> 
> 
> *


thas koo im glad u met him n liked him homie! :biggrin: hope everyone has a good n merry christmas! :biggrin: may god bless n protect all u! :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

to the top homies!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

Hope you guys had a good xmas


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you too bro, what did you do?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 25 2009, 08:00 PM~16090144
> *Hope you guys had a good xmas
> *


got cod mwf 2


----------



## six trey impala

> yup, im doing a 2 pump 8 batt setup right now for it...it should do alright...im not sure weather i want to extend the a-arms or just run the caprice spindles and strap the a-arms so they are stronger then if i were too extend them..
> 
> any other reinforcements?
> 
> 
> 
> ima do a mild wrap on this frame just spring pockets cross member and rear arches, but i got another frame ima do a full wrap and mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you dont have a license or you didnt have it on you? anybody on here cruise with no license at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a license at all... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 25 2009, 11:03 PM~16090174
> *you too bro, what did you do?
> *



Well I worked on my interior it was a nice day outside


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 26 2009, 03:15 AM~16092059
> *got cod mwf 2
> *



Its about damn time now I gotta wait for you to get online so we can play together


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 26 2009, 02:25 PM~16094548
> *Well I worked on my interior it was a nice day outside
> *


Pics :biggrin: and your lucky cause its 28 degrees here


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 04:28 PM~16094570
> *Pics  :biggrin: and your lucky cause its 28 degrees here
> *


Yea I got pics hopefully I can post them from my phone


----------



## six trey impala

i might be getting a 2 door caprice with everything power and factory sun roof


----------



## hood_starra

Damn this sidekick won't let me post pics


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 04:43 PM~16094636
> *i might be getting a 2 door caprice with everything power and factory sun roof
> *



What year....I wish mines was power lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 26 2009, 02:00 PM~16094735
> *What year....I wish mines was power lol
> *


its a 84, its my friends bro's he'll sell it too me for 500...car starts but has a hard time staying on, which aint shit if i have too i'd put another motor in it...but i just dont wanna work on 2 projects cause i know im gonna wanna do shit too it, but i might just get it just cause its got the sunroof :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 05:08 PM~16094782
> *its a 84, its my friends bro's he'll sell it too me for 500...car starts but has a hard time staying on, which aint shit if i have too i'd put another motor in it...but i just dont wanna work on 2 projects cause i know im gonna wanna do shit too it, but i might just get it just cause its got the sunroof :biggrin:
> *



The idoling probably jus need to be adjusted or the spark plug wires are crossed it shouldn't be to much major


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 26 2009, 02:41 PM~16094945
> *The idoling probably jus need to be adjusted or the spark plug wires are crossed it shouldn't be to much major
> *


yea or the carb is crap...im gonna get a new carb for the impala, i wanna put a new distributor cap an


----------



## six trey impala

has anyone done anything new?, i started putting the front cylinders and coils in today...well i pulled the old springs out...gotta drill out the holes for the c


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 01:01 PM~16094380
> *ima do a mild wrap on this frame just spring pockets cross member and rear arches, but i got another frame ima do a full wrap and mold.
> i dont have a license at all... :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha i dont got one either!!! its like being an illegal alien of the car world!!!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 26 2009, 01:25 PM~16094548
> *Well I worked on my interior it was a nice day outside
> *


you doin it your self? btw, what is cod mwf 2?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 02:08 PM~16094782
> *its a 84, its my friends bro's he'll sell it too me for 500...car starts but has a hard time staying on, which aint shit if i have too i'd put another motor in it...but i just dont wanna work on 2 projects cause i know im gonna wanna do shit too it, but i might just get it just cause its got the sunroof :biggrin:
> *


whats wrong with sunroof?, man i say get it, make the best runnign your daily, and you can take more time on that one, dont drive the other and just focus on it first


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 05:49 PM~16095962
> *has anyone done anything new?, i started putting the front cylinders and coils in today...well i pulled the old springs out...gotta drill out the holes for the c
> *


just analyzing the damage to my seat springs, should be able to save most of em, im gonna buy a new welder next week. if any of you weld, what do you use?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 06:49 PM~16095962
> *has anyone done anything new?, i started putting the front cylinders and coils in today...well i pulled the old springs out...gotta drill out the holes for the c
> *


Bodywork myself :biggrin: 
Bad metal








Bad metal gone


----------



## six trey impala

I do everything on my car myself, im too broke too pay someone else plus i like learning how too do it myself so if something fucks up i know how too fix it...i already put motors in this car like 6 times already now its like clock work, this last motor i pulled the old one out cleaned up the new one a bit painted it then put it back in the same day, and had the car rollin the next day by myself, its just sliding under the car then getting out and going up on top of the motor that takes forever :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 07:29 PM~16096744
> *Bodywork myself :biggrin:
> Bad metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad metal gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit was pretty bad...u gonna weld a new piece in?


----------



## six trey impala

i need too do that too mine but mines not as bad as urs...is that the only spot on ur car???


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 08:44 PM~16096853
> *damn that shit was pretty bad...u gonna weld a new piece in?
> *


 :yes: goin to pic up a mig welder in a few weeks metals cheap for all i need


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096934
> *:yes: goin to pic up a mig welder in a few weeks metals cheap for all i need
> *


yea for something small like that you wont be spending much...i gotta spend quite a bit though to do the mild wrap :uh:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 08:47 PM~16096875
> *i need too do that too mine but mines not as bad as urs...is that the only spot on ur car???
> *


No i had a small spot right behind the rim on the quater but will have to post pics of that later and are you goin to do yours and any pics of how bad?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 07:54 PM~16096952
> *No i had a small spot right behind the rim on the quater but will have to post pics of that later and are you goin to do yours and any pics of how bad?
> *


yea i'll either do mine or just find another clean fender and just do that...
this is the best pic i could find that shows it, its right in the corner of the fender by where the door meets


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 08:59 PM~16096990
> *yea i'll either do mine or just find another clean fender and just do that...
> this is the best pic i could find that shows it, its right in the corner of the fender by where the door meets
> *


Looks so small you probaly could just cut it out and weld in a new piece for half the price of another 1 and are you wrapping your frame yourself if so full or partial?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16097024
> *Looks so small you probaly could just cut it out and weld in a new piece for half the price of another 1 and are you wrapping your frame yourself if so full or partial?
> *


yea...ima do this frame partial but im gonna do a full frame wrap on a different frame...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:05 PM~16097041
> *yea...ima do this frame partial but im gonna do a full frame wrap on a different frame...
> *


Are your welding skills pretty good?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:12 PM~16097093
> *Are your welding skills pretty good?
> *


about as good as my numb chuck skills :roflmao: :roflmao: they're decent, my brother welds he does alot of setups and wraps he helps me out whenever i need something, but im decent...me and my dad made up some exhaust out of some pipe that i welded together for his Glasshouse came out pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM~16097133
> *about as good as my numb chuck skills :roflmao:  :roflmao: they're decent, my brother welds he does alot of setups and wraps he helps me out whenever i need something, but im decent...me and my dad made up some exhaust out of some pipe that i welded together for his Glasshouse came out pretty good :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like mine :biggrin: but im goin to practice alot before i start on my body i got taught how to weld in a backyard i caught on fire alot practicing but it was stick welding but i hear mig is easier and any pics of the glasshouse :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097194
> *Sounds  like mine  :biggrin: but im goin to practice alot before i start on my body i got taught how to weld in a backyard i caught on fire alot practicing but it was stick welding but i hear mig is easier and any pics of the glasshouse :0
> *


yea welding is hella fun too do, and looks sick if u can lay some clean ass beads...just gotta wear a face mask or else u'll start peeling like a fucken snake ahaha 
heres some pics of the G-house


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:27 PM~16097228
> *yea welding is hella fun too do, and looks sick if u can lay some clean ass beads...just gotta wear a face mask or else u'll start peeling like a fucken snake ahaha
> heres some pics of the G-house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea it is fun i cant wait til it warms up so i can start more on the body of my lac and frame been doin alot of the motor work and mechanical stuff over the winter and that ghouse is clean i want mine like that 1 day and is it cut?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:31 PM~16097249
> *Yea it is fun i cant wait til it warms up so i can start more on the body of my lac and frame been doin alot of the motor work and mechanical stuff over the winter and that ghouse is clean i want mine like that 1 day and is it cut?
> *


shit just buy this one, its for sale :biggrin: naw its not cut its all OG except the motor...it was pretty rough looking when we got it, it was sittin under a tree and the motor had a knock so we brought it home and took it straight too the car wash and tried getting some of the shit off but it was on there thick so i took the buffer too it with some 3M rubbing compound and some Zymol cleaner wax and brought the paint back too life, then pulled the original 350 and put a built 350 in it we had, the motor wasnt supposed too go in the car my dad wanted it for something else that was smaller since its a built motor but threw it in there anyways but it moves the glasshouse real quick it'll eat up the tires like nothing haha


----------



## six trey impala

Waddup Spankz, whats new homie?


----------



## six trey impala

my pops has had quite a bit of Caprices already
heres the old Rag House, got rid of it couple years ago its a donk now 
















his 73
















the other 76








and we had a bunch of parts cars
like 2
75-76
and like 3 73 caprices


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:35 PM~16097272
> *shit just buy this one, its for sale :biggrin: naw its not cut its all OG except the motor...it was pretty rough looking when we got it, it was sittin under a tree and the motor had a knock so we brought it home and took it straight too the car wash and tried getting some of the shit off but it was on there thick so i took the buffer too it with some 3M rubbing compound and some Zymol cleaner wax and brought the paint back too life, then pulled the original 350 and put a built 350 in it we had, the motor wasnt supposed too go in the car my dad wanted it for something else that was smaller since its a built motor but threw it in there anyways but it moves the glasshouse real quick it'll eat up the tires like nothing haha
> *


Only if i had the cash and i need to buff the paint on my ghouse to get a better shine :biggrin: and i have a non og 350 in min with a little chrome :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:55 PM~16097423
> *Only if i had the cash and i need to buff the paint on my ghouse to get a better shine :biggrin:  and i have a non og 350 in min with a little chrome :biggrin:
> *


yea ours got chrome in it too, but its a 350 with mild cam, 2.02 heads, holley street avenger carb, with edelbrock intake, borg warner cap and rotor and a bunch of other shit, the motor is hella strong, it was in a camaro but it broke the rear end on the camaro so it came out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

fucken server :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:55 PM~16097423
> *Only if i had the cash and i need to buff the paint on my ghouse to get a better shine :biggrin:  and i have a non og 350 in min with a little chrome :biggrin:
> *


I detail cars on the side too get cash, use 3M Rubbing Compound its a black bottle and says 3M in red, it works really good, that too get like stains and hard shit out then go over it with Zymol cleaner wax and it works real good, i did my old regal and the paint was all like hazy looking it came out alright...
























DONT PAY ANY ATTENTION TOO THE WHEELS THEY CAME WITH THE CAR!!! and that was the next day i had it i buffed it the same night i got it...the wheels came off and the stocks and hubbies went on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:39 PM~16097300
> *my pops has had quite a bit of Caprices already
> heres the old Rag House, got rid of it couple years ago its a donk now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other 76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we had a bunch of parts cars
> like 2
> 75-76
> and like 3 73 caprices
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:59 PM~16097447
> *yea ours got chrome in it too, but its a 350 with mild cam, 2.02 heads, holley street avenger carb, with edelbrock intake, borg warner cap and rotor and a bunch of other shit, the motor is hella strong, it was in a camaro but it broke the rear end on the camaro so it came out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mine just has a edelbrock carb and intake not alot of torque but pulls around 3 pumps and 10 batterys good and dam it broke the rearend :0


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:06 PM~16097509
> *I detail cars on the side too get cash, use 3M Rubbing Compound its a black bottle and says 3M in red, it works really good, that too get like stains and hard shit out then go over it with Zymol cleaner wax and it works real good, i did my old regal and the paint was all like hazy looking it came out alright...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT PAY ANY ATTENTION TOO THE WHEELS THEY CAME WITH THE CAR!!! and that was the next day i had it i buffed it the same night i got it...the wheels came off and the stocks and hubbies went on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just use the cheap turtle wax works pretty good but im probaly goin to try that stuff out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:24 PM~16097656
> *mine just has a edelbrock carb and intake not alot of torque but pulls around 3 pumps and 10 batterys good and dam it broke the rearend  :0
> *


yea thats a shit load of weight in the back...i kinda dont want wanna put pumps in my car for that reason, i like the power its got right now, i know its gonna be a turd with the batts and shit in the back, oh well i'll be hopping wheelies instead of popping wheelies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:25 PM~16097665
> *I just use the cheap turtle wax works pretty good but im probaly goin to try that stuff out
> *


yea depending on ur paint cheap shit will work good, like if its newer paint or something...make sure u dont burn the paint with the buffer too, and dont buff anything in the sun


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:27 PM~16097679
> *yea thats a shit load of weight in the back...i kinda dont want wanna put pumps in my car for that reason, i like the power its got right now, i know its gonna be a turd with the batts and shit in the back, oh well i'll be hopping wheelies instead of popping wheelies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just dont do alot of batterys but most def on the hopping wheelies part and doin threes around corners pounding the pedal making the tire spin :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:28 PM~16097692
> *yea depending on ur paint cheap shit will work good, like if its newer paint or something...make sure u dont burn the paint with the buffer too, and dont buff anything in the sun
> *


Wont be messing with that stuff until next year to cold now hno: hno: but cant wait


----------



## six trey impala

u ever polish up any of ur trim?? that shit helps out alot on a car, like my car the paints all fucked up but just because all my chrome is all polished up it dont look that bad, i always pay attention too that on car, i guess its cause im picky with my car and how i clean it haha
i used mothers mag and aluminum polish on my trim and turtle wax chrome polish on my bumpers and wheels...








in this pic u can see on the left side is how the trim looked before and the right is polished


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:32 PM~16097717
> *Just dont do alot of batterys but most def on the hopping wheelies part and doin threes around corners pounding the pedal making the tire spin :biggrin:
> *


im gonna do 8 for now but later on after i throw the strapped frame under the frame ima put 10 or 12 and redo the setup


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:34 PM~16097740
> *Wont be messing with that stuff until next year to cold now hno:  hno:  but cant wait
> *


hell yea its hella cold here too, thats why im broke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

What kind of Setup u running in the glasshouse?>?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:34 PM~16097753
> *u ever polish up any of ur trim?? that shit helps out alot on a car, like my car the paints all fucked up but just because all my chrome is all polished up it dont look that bad, i always pay attention too that on car, i guess its cause im picky with my car and how i clean it haha
> i used mothers mag and aluminum polish on my trim and turtle wax chrome polish on my bumpers and wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this pic u can see on the left side is how the trim looked before and the right is polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea i was out in the shed shining up my tail light bezels today with chrome polish i also use that on my bumpers and undercariage work good for me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:43 PM~16097817
> *Yea i was out in the shed shining up my tail light bezels today with chrome polish i also use that on my bumpers and undercariage work good for me
> *


yea i always try too keep my car clean, i clean it every weekend in the summer, even when i dont drive it, i just like looking at it when its clean


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 07:40 PM~16096821
> *I do everything on my car myself, im too broke too pay someone else plus i like learning how too do it myself so if something fucks up i know how too fix it...i already put motors in this car like 6 times already now its like clock work, this last motor i pulled the old one out cleaned up the new one a bit painted it then put it back in the same day, and had the car rollin the next day by myself, its just sliding under the car then getting out and going up on top of the motor that takes forever :biggrin:
> *


has anyone here had to rebuild any four barrel carburatures or anyhting like that?

but yeah man its all about puttin in your own work, built not bought :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 09:48 PM~16097859
> *has anyone here had to rebuild any four barrel carburatures or anyhting like that?
> 
> but yeah man its all about puttin in your own work, built not bought  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea!! :thumbsup: 
i've never rebuilt one myself but i've seen my brother rebuild some holley 4 barrels what kind of carb u trying too rebuild?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096934
> *:yes: goin to pic up a mig welder in a few weeks metals cheap for all i need
> *


so mig'll stand up good enough for like panel replacement, and floorboards? cause i had a pretty big 230 tig but it broke right after i picked it up for free


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:36 PM~16097763
> *im gonna do 8 for now but later on after i throw the strapped frame under the frame ima put 10 or 12 and redo the setup
> *


I want to do a fully wrapped frame under it but i dont have the space or knowledge know to do it do it so just partial now


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 07:59 PM~16096990
> *yea i'll either do mine or just find another clean fender and just do that...
> this is the best pic i could find that shows it, its right in the corner of the fender by where the door meets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you mean that one spot down behind the wheel well where the paints bubbling?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097194
> *Sounds  like mine  :biggrin: but im goin to practice alot before i start on my body i got taught how to weld in a backyard i caught on fire alot practicing but it was stick welding but i hear mig is easier and any pics of the glasshouse :0
> *


fuck yeah man stick is too unstable, if your not careful bout keeping the surrounding metal cool enough, itll just fucking disintgrate, migs by far easier, why? i dont know :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:37 PM~16097773
> *What kind of Setup u running in the glasshouse?>?
> *


3 pump 10 battery i want to clean it up and change to 2 pump 8 battery since its not hopping


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:51 PM~16097890
> *I want to do a fully wrapped frame under it but i dont have the space or knowledge know to do it do it so just partial now
> *


yea i hear u on the space...we had a couple glasshouse frames laying around but junked them after we got rid of all the cars, u can see in front on the maroon 76 pic theres a frame covered up with a tarp :biggrin: it best too learn how too do the shit now that we r young, i've never done one either i've just seen my brother strap his frame and do setups on a bunch of cars, now i just wanna try it myself so i can be doing that shit too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 09:51 PM~16097894
> *you mean that one spot down behind the wheel well where the paints bubbling?
> *


yea...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 10:54 PM~16097906
> *fuck yeah man stick is too unstable, if your not careful bout keeping the surrounding metal cool enough, itll just fucking disintgrate, migs by far easier, why? i dont know :biggrin:
> *


I just did stick but i kind of did melt some metal and with stick the welds are messy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 09:54 PM~16097908
> *3 pump 10 battery i want to clean it up and change to 2 pump 8 battery since its not hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size coils and cylinders u running?? is ur car a 75 with a 74 front clip?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:54 PM~16097917
> *yea i hear u on the space...we had a couple glasshouse frames laying around but junked them after we got rid of all the cars, u can see in front on the maroon 76 pic theres a frame covered up with a tarp :biggrin: it best too learn how too do the shit now that we r young, i've never done one either i've just seen my brother strap his frame and do setups on a bunch of cars, now i just wanna try it myself so i can be doing that shit too
> *


all i have is a car port now and everytime i mess with the car i learn something new i have never even seen anyone strap frames or do setups but i want to do my own so when someone asks who did that i can say i did instead of saying someone else built my car and i just drive it :uh:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 09:49 PM~16097871
> *hell yea!! :thumbsup:
> i've never rebuilt one myself but i've seen my brother rebuild some holley 4 barrels  what kind of carb u trying too rebuild?
> *


oh i rebuilt my 2 barrel rochester a couple months ago, its some tough shit, mine was pretty easy though, four barrel seems like itd be an undertaking, you know man carbs are delicate, mine was leaking and sparking just cuz i had a couple grains of sand in the float bay


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:57 PM~16097942
> *what size coils and cylinders u running?? is ur car a 75 with a 74 front clip?
> *


Not sure on coils but there are like 3 turns on the back and i think the front are hopping coils cause there bouncy 12 in the bac to and yea a 74 clip i knd of want a 76 1 but id want the trim to


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:01 PM~16097986
> *oh i rebuilt my 2 barrel rochester a couple months ago, its some tough shit, mine was pretty easy though, four barrel seems like itd be an undertaking, you know man carbs are delicate, mine was leaking and sparking just cuz i had a couple grains of sand in the float bay
> *


i hate messing with carbs i have bad luck with those definatly tuning them :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:00 PM~16097976
> *all i have is a car port now and everytime i mess with the car i learn something new i have never even seen anyone strap frames or do setups but i want to do my own so when someone asks who did that i can say i did instead of saying someone else built my car and i just drive it :uh:
> *


yea thats why i like doing my shit too...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:03 PM~16098005
> *yea thats why i like doing my shit too...
> *


I hate when i go to a show and ask someone how was this done idk i just drive and show it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Dec 26 2009, 10:01 PM~16097986-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh i rebuilt my 2 barrel rochester a couple months ago, its some tough shit, mine was pretty easy though, four barrel seems like itd be an undertaking, you know man carbs are delicate, mine was leaking and sparking just cuz i had a couple grains of sand in the float bay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they dont seem too hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 10:02 PM~16097990
> *Not sure on coils but there are like 3 turns on the back and i think the front are hopping coils cause there bouncy 12 in the bac to and yea a 74 clip i knd of want a 76 1 but id want the trim to
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got 4 ton coils for mine and 3 tons for the back and 8 inch cylinders for the front and 12s for the back too...yea i always thought urs was a 74 till i saw the back :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:03 PM~16098003
> *i hate messing with carbs i have bad luck with those definatly tuning them :angry:
> *


im starting too get pretty good at adjusting carbs, i never liked messing with them but i can adjust them good enough too be able too drive the car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 PM~16098016
> *I hate when i go to a show and ask someone how was this done idk i just drive and show it
> *


 :biggrin: i know people like that :biggrin: I know my car is nothing nice but at least i know i can say i did everything too my car myself even if it might not be done right or fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

well yeah mine was simple but its a two barrel, it only took me bout an hour, but i had to clean that bitch out, man i think everyone should disasssemble and clean theirs, cuz it effects the smoothness sooo much.

you guys do your own hydro installs?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:07 PM~16098038
> *they dont seem too hard...
> i got 4 ton coils for mine and 3 tons for the back and 8 inch cylinders for the front and 12s for the back too...yea i always thought urs was a 74 till i saw the back :biggrin:
> im starting too get pretty good at adjusting carbs, i never liked messing with them but i can adjust them good enough too be able too drive the car
> *


Me too until i seen the title and everytime i touch a car it never gets enough fuel then dies


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:10 PM~16098065
> *well yeah mine was simple but its a two barrel, it only took me bout an hour, but i had to clean that bitch out, man i think everyone should disasssemble and clean theirs, cuz it effects the smoothness sooo much.
> 
> you guys do your own hydro installs?
> *


 :yes: goin to try


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 10:10 PM~16098065
> *well yeah mine was simple but its a two barrel, it only took me bout an hour, but i had to clean that bitch out, man i think everyone should disasssemble and clean theirs, cuz it effects the smoothness sooo much.
> 
> you guys do your own hydro installs?
> *


i wanna get a new carb i wanna get a holley, right now its got a 625 carter carb, i'd like to get a carb like my dad has on the glasshouse but they're expensive as fuck and im broke as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yea im gonna...i've helped my bro do setups on a couple cars but never done one of my own.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Any of you guys have a build up threaad or are goin to start 1?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:10 PM~16098071
> *Me too until i seen the title and everytime i touch a car it never gets enough fuel then dies
> *


i just learn by just fucking with shit, like carbs i just would move one adjustment screw a half a turn then do the other side the same and if it started too run like shit i'd start all over till i got the car running smooth, its all trial and error :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:12 PM~16098102
> *Any of you guys have a build up threaad or are goin to start 1?
> *


i started one a while back but havent done shit too my car lately so never kept it updated ahaha


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:16 PM~16098143
> *i just learn by just fucking with shit, like carbs i just would move one adjustment screw a half a turn then do the other side the same and if it started too run like shit i'd start all over till i got the car running smooth, its all trial and error :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think i turn it to much lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:17 PM~16098162
> *I think i turn it to much lol
> *


yea if u turn it too much then the car will start shaking and running rough, u gotta move them both the same amount, thats why i just do half turns on both sides till it sounds right


----------



## six trey impala

Im pretty good with motors and shit but i hate putting in stereos and shit like that too many damn wires i'd rather pull a motor out then put a stereo in a car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

yeah same with me, like when i first got into this, i saw all these custom shops out here that build battery racks for the customer, and i was like, wtf, thats probably the easiest of all, i mean thats something that i can do with the scrap bars in my backyard...

pero its gonna be tough to do a setup with no experience, but not impossible, and besides, with such a great forum, we dont need to pay other people!

ok so one question, with my car being a four door, ive started to draw up some plans for my car that include moving the doorpost back so i can put in standard 8 inch 2-door doors in front, and shorten the rears and suicide them, i wanna do some t-tops and maybe butterfly wing the fronts, also, my brother has done some work in the chop-top area, and also extending and widening bodies and roofs, so id like to extend the roof backwars with the back roofend of a 2-door parts car down the road, and also chop the bubble top like three inches... my question is, is it stupid to customize a car this much or this extreme? and also, is it wrong to chop up a classic even if its four door, and also, do these plans sound stupid? :dunno:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 PM~16098151
> *i started one a while back but havent done shit too my car lately so never kept it updated ahaha
> *


I just took a look at it you should start updating it and nice grill :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:12 PM~16098102
> *Any of you guys have a build up threaad or are goin to start 1?
> *


nah, i will in the new year cuz ill have my new welder and ill prolly start with chop-top first, and i think im going to get four new doors off a 63 in march...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:20 PM~16098197
> *Im pretty good with motors and shit but i hate putting in stereos and shit like that too many damn wires i'd rather pull a motor out then put a stereo in a car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can wire a stereo system with my eyes closed i had to run everything over on both of my cars its pretty simple to me i need to get my knowledge up on pulling motors


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 10:20 PM~16098204
> *yeah same with me, like when i first got into this, i saw all these custom shops out here that build battery racks for the customer, and i was like, wtf, thats probably the easiest of all, i mean thats something that i can do with the scrap bars in my backyard...
> 
> pero its gonna be tough to do a setup with no experience, but not impossible, and besides, with such a great forum, we dont need to pay other people!
> 
> ok so one question, with my car being a four door, ive started to draw up some plans for my car that include moving the doorpost back so i can put in standard 8 inch 2-door doors in front, and shorten the rears and suicide them, i wanna do some t-tops and maybe butterfly wing the fronts, also, my brother has done some work in the chop-top area, and also extending and widening bodies and roofs, so id like to extend the roof backwars with the back roofend of a 2-door parts car down the road, and also chop the bubble top like three inches... my question is, is it stupid to customize a car this much or this extreme? and also, is it wrong to chop up a classic even if its four door, and also, do these plans sound stupid? :dunno:
> *


yea i've learned soo much shit off this forum...its all up too u homie its ur car, that is gonna be really spendy though for a 4door in my opinion i'd just save and buy a 2 door and have half that work already done :biggrin: u'd save lots of money...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:21 PM~16098213
> *I just took a look at it you should start updating it and nice grill :biggrin:
> *


haha that shit looked nasty, i swear he chopped up his lawn chairs and made a grill out of it haha :biggrin: :biggrin: ima start updating it tomorrow since im gonna finally get off my ass and throw the setup in :biggrin: :biggrin: u should make one too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:23 PM~16098239
> *I can wire a stereo system with my eyes closed i had to run everything over on both of my cars its pretty simple to me i need to get my knowledge up on pulling motors
> *


haha i can wire up stereos but i get frustrated real quick especially running the wires and tucking them so they dont show...i did my car i hated having to pull the back seat out so i could run my power wire too my amp through there then under the seal plates and carpet through my fender and too my batt :uh: :biggrin: but its cool when ur cruising and jammin out too the oldies or some old school westcoast rap


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:23 PM~16098247
> *yea i've learned soo much shit off this forum...its all up too u homie its ur car, that is gonna be really spendy though for a 4door in my opinion i'd just save and buy a 2 door and have half that work already done :biggrin: u'd save lots of money...
> *


yeah pero i think itll be original, i feel bad saying this but..... DAMN IT I SHOULD HAVE WAITED AND BOUGHT A BOMB TRUCK!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: 

but yeah i kinda wanna see what them lil back suicides would turn out like, and i think a 64 of any kind with t-tops would be fuckin badass! on the money though, apart from welding supplies, i got literally a couple tons of steel sheets just the right size, and a fe different cutters, not a plasma cutter though...  but all in all i could do i without much real cost, just time, maybe alittle for some solid door-hinges


----------



## six trey impala

the glasshouse's have alot more shit on the motor and in the engine bay compared too old impalas like mine but they're not really any harder just take more time trying too pull everything off too make room for the motor too come out like the A/C shit...but its really simple pulling a motor just unbolt the 2 motor mount bolts and unbolt the 6 or 7 bolts on the tranny that hold the motor and tranny together and the motor will come out


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:25 PM~16098263
> *haha that shit looked nasty, i swear he chopped up his lawn chairs and made a grill out of it haha :biggrin:  :biggrin: ima start updating it tomorrow since im gonna finally get off my ass and throw the setup in :biggrin:  :biggrin: u should make one too
> *


Haha some people just dont know how to treat classic cars i know there was a guy that made a rack out of a storm door and a rack out of wood on here and i want to but its goin to move slow i know


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 10:32 PM~16098347
> *yeah pero i think itll be original, i feel bad saying this but..... DAMN IT I SHOULD HAVE WAITED AND BOUGHT A BOMB TRUCK!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> 
> but yeah i kinda wanna see what them lil back suicides would turn out like, and i think a 64 of any kind with t-tops would be fuckin badass! on the money though, apart from welding supplies, i got literally a couple tons of steel sheets just the right size, and a fe different cutters, not a plasma cutter though...   but all in all i could do i without much real cost, just time, maybe alittle for some solid door-hinges
> *


i used too have a 47 chevy 5 window trokita i got it when i was like 12, that was gonna be my project it was a serious project though the frame was rotted and the motor was seized up and had half of the floor boards but i still thought it was sick, it was missing the front clip so i threw one on it, i had the front grill guard for it and the fulton visor too...i ended up getting rid of it when i was 15 thats when i got the 63...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:32 PM~16098349
> *the glasshouse's have alot more shit on the motor and in the engine bay compared too old impalas like mine but they're not really any harder just take more time trying too pull everything off too make room for the motor too come out like the A/C shit...but its really simple pulling a motor just unbolt the 2 motor mount bolts and unbolt the 6 or 7 bolts on the tranny that hold the motor and tranny together and the motor will come out
> *


next project hopefully will be a impala i probaly will be pullling the motor i think im goin to buy a cherry picker from harbor freight there on sale but soon i probaly will have to replace the tranny on the lac cause it revvs up like its in neutral when its cold then hops in gear but when warmed up or warm outside its good what do you think?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:35 PM~16098383
> *i used too have a 47 chevy 5 window trokita i got it when i was like 12, that was gonna be my project it was a serious project though the frame was rotted and the motor was seized up and had half of the floor boards but i still thought it was sick, it was missing the front clip so i threw one on it, i had the front grill guard for it and the fulton visor too...i ended up getting rid of it when i was 15 thats when i got the 63...
> *


i gotta say them chevy trokitas are my favorite,... especially with the wooden bed racks in


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:33 PM~16098351
> *Haha some people just dont know how to treat classic cars i know there was a guy that made a rack out of a storm door and a rack out of wood on here and i want to but its goin to move slow i know
> *


fuck it so is mine, its cool seeing people appreciate ur thread and giving you pointers... the guy that had my car really fucked it up, u should have seen the mess of wires under the dash, he had hella toggle switches under the dash half of them i didnt even know what they went too, probably for the rocket launchers and machine guns and oil slicks and shit ahaha fucken bat mobile :biggrin: cleaned that shit up real quick none of my lights worked either me and my bro got my dome lights working and my headlights wouldnt come on cause of my high beam switch :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:35 PM~16098383
> *i used too have a 47 chevy 5 window trokita i got it when i was like 12, that was gonna be my project it was a serious project though the frame was rotted and the motor was seized up and had half of the floor boards but i still thought it was sick, it was missing the front clip so i threw one on it, i had the front grill guard for it and the fulton visor too...i ended up getting rid of it when i was 15 thats when i got the 63...
> *


my first project was a serious 71 camaro no floors no trunk every panel needed replacing and the frame was rotted too the front clip was also smashed in


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:32 PM~16098347
> *yeah pero i think itll be original, i feel bad saying this but..... DAMN IT I SHOULD HAVE WAITED AND BOUGHT A BOMB TRUCK!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> 
> but yeah i kinda wanna see what them lil back suicides would turn out like, and i think a 64 of any kind with t-tops would be fuckin badass! on the money though, apart from welding supplies, i got literally a couple tons of steel sheets just the right size, and a fe different cutters, not a plasma cutter though...   but all in all i could do i without much real cost, just time, maybe alittle for some solid door-hinges
> *


A guy here with luxurious just bought his wife a bomb truck there getting all newer camaro suspension on it but its ruff


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:40 PM~16098438
> *my first project was a serious 71 camaro no floors no trunk every panel needed replacing and the frame was rotted too the front clip was also smashed in
> *


shit thats bad for a 71...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 PM~16098419
> *next project hopefully will be a impala i probaly will be pullling the motor i think im goin to buy a cherry picker from harbor freight there on sale but soon i probaly will have to replace the tranny on the lac cause it revvs up like its in neutral when its cold then hops in gear but when warmed up or warm outside its good what do you think?
> *


Harbor freight is the shit :biggrin: :biggrin: you ever flush the tranny fluid? it could be going out if you flush ur fluid check too see if theres any metal shavings in it, i've never fucked with caddy's my dads the one that knows alot about those he's had like 7 or 8 80s coupes, they have too much electrical shit for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:39 PM~16098432
> *fuck it so is mine, its cool seeing people appreciate ur thread and giving you pointers... the guy that had my car really fucked it up, u should have seen the mess of wires under the dash, he had hella toggle switches under the dash half of them i didnt even know what they went too, probably for the rocket launchers and machine guns and oil slicks and shit ahaha fucken bat mobile :biggrin: cleaned that shit up real quick none of my lights worked either me and my bro got my dome lights working and my headlights wouldnt come on cause of my high beam switch :biggrin:
> *


My lac was all og even tires and rims thje guy took good care of it except for the last few years its been sitting under a car port and got some cancer


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:41 PM~16098449
> *shit thats bad for a 71...
> *


I know it sat in a junkl yard since about 80 and i thought i could restore it and dident know a dam thing about a car at the time :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Dec 26 2009, 10:40 PM~16098438-->
> 
> 
> 
> my first project was a serious 71 camaro no floors no trunk every panel needed replacing and the frame was rotted too the front clip was also smashed in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn 71s are badass...my first project was a 73 Impala i got for $50 bucks it had a straight six in it that would only run if u sprayed starting fluid in the carb, u didnt have too touch the throttle just squeez the nozzle on starting fluid can too make it rev up haha i was like 11 when i got that, but i wasnt really into cars back then i liked them alot but never really liked working on them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:41 PM~16098447
> *A guy here with luxurious just bought his wife a bomb truck there getting all newer camaro suspension on it but its ruff
> *


thats what i was gonna do too mine...i had pics of it but they all got deleted on my computer :angry: it was pretty cool cause its was a 47 Chevy Deluxe cab so it had hella chrome in the dash


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:42 PM~16098460
> *Harbor freight is the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin: you ever flush the tranny fluid? it could be going out if you flush ur fluid check too see if theres any metal shavings in it, i've never fucked with caddy's my dads the one that knows alot about those he's had like 7 or 8  80s coupes, they have too much electrical shit for me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea you just cant use there power tool like the grinders to long or you will burn up the brushes and no i dident im goin to but have to remove the whole pan to do so and it probaly hasent been changed since bought so ill change the filter to and how much should i put back in? and by the way what does metal shavings in there mean?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:43 PM~16098464
> *My lac was all og even tires and rims thje guy took good care of it except for the last few years its been sitting under a car port and got some cancer
> *


my dad had like a hard on for caddy's at one time and had 4 80s caddy i think 2 were coupe devilles and the other were 2 dr fleetwoods he had a really nice light yellow caddy though it was really clean he had the Crown Grill and E&G Booty Kit on it...i remember on the cruise night for a car show we had here in town i'd always roll with him in it then pass out in the back seat ahha i was like 5 back then he also had a 54 coupe deville at that time it was like a project but was hella solid it ran and had power windows and shit just no brakes :biggrin: :biggrin: i remember i'd trip out on where youd put gas in it, u'd push this botton on the tail light and it would flip up and ud put gas in it there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:49 PM~16098535
> *Yea you just cant use there power tool like the grinders to long or you will burn up the brushes and no i dident im goin to but have to remove the whole pan to do so and it probaly hasent been changed since bought so ill change the filter to and how much should i put back in? and by the way what does metal shavings in there mean?
> *


it just means that somethings broken or has been shaven away from the gears from wear and tear of driving thats why tranny's slip cause the gears in the tranny dont grab right...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:43 PM~16098464
> *My lac was all og even tires and rims thje guy took good care of it except for the last few years its been sitting under a car port and got some cancer
> *


thats hella cool when u get a car that hasnt been fucked with so u dont have too clean up someone elses shit like wires under the dash...id like too build me a caddy and 90 it all out, or if i get that caprice i wanna euro it and throw 90 caddy interior in it and dash


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:53 PM~16098577
> *it just means that somethings broken or has been shaven away from the gears from wear and tear of driving thats why tranny's slip cause the gears in the tranny dont grab right...
> *


  hope not and do you know how many quarts to put back in?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 PM~16098428
> *i gotta say them chevy trokitas are my favorite,... especially with the wooden bed racks in
> *


yea they're sick when they got the skirts on them and the 47 fleetline chromes down the side


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:55 PM~16098598
> *thats hella cool when u get a car that hasnt been fucked with so u dont have too clean up someone elses shit like wires under the dash...id like too build me a caddy and 90 it all out, or if i get that caprice i wanna euro it and throw 90 caddy interior in it and dash
> *


Im goin to stay 80s i think but like the 80s caprices with lac stuff its 1 in project rides have you seen it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:56 PM~16098603
> * hope not and do you know how many quarts to put back in?
> *


naw im not sure, what tranny's do those use?? im sure if u ask on here someone will know or if you go too shucks or autozone they can look it up...i dont know shit about caddy's i just know they have hella electrical shit and they look sick 90d out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 10:57 PM~16098618
> *Im goin to stay 80s i think but like the 80s caprices with lac stuff its 1 in project rides have you seen it?
> *


yea that shit looks sick...i like the 80s clip too they look good with the crown grills too, i like when they make the euro headlights for that clip too


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:00 AM~16098643
> *yea that shit looks sick...i like the 80s clip too they look good with the crown grills too, i like when they make the euro headlights for that clip too
> *


heres a few in my area
















Ghouse in the background :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:00 AM~16098643
> *yea that shit looks sick...i like the 80s clip too they look good with the crown grills too, i like when they make the euro headlights for that clip too
> *


I want to 90 it since there are only 80s here but would prefer to use the cash for something else


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:01 PM~16098665
> *heres a few in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghouse in the background :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need too scan some pics of my dads old caddy's i like the signal lights on top of the fenders on the caddy's i remember watching those flash when my dad would turn on streets in his


----------



## six trey impala

ur car looks sick laying...thats how i like too see those cars, laying and playing, big lock ups dont look good on that body style.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

/////







///////////















[/quote]


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:04 AM~16098702
> *ur car looks sick laying...thats how i like too see those cars, laying and playing, big lock ups dont look good on that body style.
> *


Thanks let me find some better pics from that day


----------



## six trey impala

> /////
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ///////////


[/quote]
damn this is clean, setup is real clean, does ur car have the caddy pillow seats?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:08 PM~16098747
> *Thanks let me find some better pics from that day
> *


my pops wants too put pumps in his Glasshouse if he keeps it, he just wants a 2 pump 4 or 6 batt setup just too lay and play, he sometimes talks about throwing a setup in the 66 Drop but that would drop the value of the car so he dont really want too, but he wants something too play with he hasnt had a car with pumps since waayyy before i was born, when my brother was like 4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:nosad: :nosad: fleets have pillows and whoever did his seat are goin to do mine when im ready


----------



## six trey impala

Heres a pic of my dads old car back in the dayz it was a 77 Monte called "Purple Passion" it was one of the first cars with pumps and 13s around here people would try too make fun of him cause he had 13s they said that he was rolling on VW bug wheels haha now theres a bunch of cars rollin them


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:13 AM~16098792
> *my pops wants too put pumps in his Glasshouse if he keeps it, he just wants a 2 pump 4 or 6 batt setup just too lay and play, he sometimes talks about throwing a setup in the 66 Drop but that would drop the value of the car so he dont really want too, but he wants something too play with he hasnt had a car with pumps since waayyy before i was born, when my brother was like 4 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i would cut the ghouse i love seeing those cut layed out id even do the drop to you could always return it to stock try to convince him to do the ghouse though


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 10:56 PM~16098610
> *yea they're sick when they got the skirts on them and the 47 fleetline chromes down the side
> *


haha yeah actually i think im gonna try and see what i canget for my x frame partial wrap, see if i can get about 250 for my good enough condition wire wheels, just see if i can match or go over what i payed for it, cuz i ust found a 49 chevy truck thats 500 without a motor or tranny... good idea?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:16 PM~16098824
> *:nosad:  :nosad: whoever did his seat are goin to do mine when im ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn the interior is clean on that car...i like the lights on the door panels


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:18 PM~16098841
> *Heres a pic of my dads old car back in the dayz it was a 77 Monte called "Purple Passion" it was one of the first cars with pumps and 13s around here people would try too make fun of him cause he had 13s they said that he was rolling on VW bug wheels haha now theres a bunch of cars rollin them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is fucking clean! montes have always been beautiful, i even like the new ones!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:19 PM~16098849
> *haha yeah actually i think im gonna try and see what i canget for my x frame partial wrap, see if i can get about 250 for my good enough condition wire wheels, just see if i can match or go over what i payed for it, cuz i ust found a 49 chevy truck thats 500 without a motor or tranny... good idea?
> *


thats how much i payed for my pickup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:20 PM~16098874
> *man that is fucking clean! montes have always been beautiful, i even like the new ones!
> *


i like the body lines on the 76 & 77s they're hella sick for patterns


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:18 AM~16098841
> *Heres a pic of my dads old car back in the dayz it was a 77 Monte called "Purple Passion" it was one of the first cars with pumps and 13s around here people would try too make fun of him cause he had 13s they said that he was rolling on VW bug wheels haha now theres a bunch of cars rollin them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id love to own that its clean what type of wheels are those and fools here hate and say your wheels are too small ut when you pop it on 3 they say dammmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:20 PM~16098875
> *thats how much i payed for my pickup :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any idea a new motor and tranny might run me for that? is it worth it, taking into consideration things like parts supply?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:18 PM~16098848
> *i would cut the ghouse i love seeing those cut layed out id even do the drop to you could always return it to stock try to convince him to do the ghouse though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea he said if he keeps it he'll cut it, i gave him a pump i was gonna use too do a 3 pump setup in my car but i'd like too see the glasshouse laying...i never noticed urs has a sunroof he wants too do that too his too he wants too find a 44"


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:19 AM~16098860
> *damn the interior is clean on that car...i like the lights on the door panels
> *


Thanks the seat came out of another caddy and was yellow then dyed red but im goin to try to get it redyed its showing yellow in the litttle cracks


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:21 PM~16098883
> *i like the body lines on the 76 & 77s they're hella sick for patterns
> *


yeah bro i especially like the 73-4's cuz of those back lights kinda like caddi lights.... but yeah i tried to trade my 64 for a 77. at first, he thought about it pretty convinced, but then he got it running and i guess he found out that the seats in that car alone were woth more than what he was selling the car for...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:24 AM~16098910
> *yea he said if he keeps it he'll cut it, i gave him a pump i was gonna use too do a 3 pump setup in my car but i'd like too see the glasshouse laying...i never noticed urs has a sunroof he wants too do that too his too he wants too find a 44"
> *


Yea i want a 44 but my power 3 way is good enough for me and if he doesent use the pump ill buy it and put it to use you dont have any forsale?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:22 PM~16098890
> *Id love to own that its clean what type of wheels are those and fools here hate and say your wheels are too small ut when you pop it on 3 they say dammmmm :biggrin:
> *


they are star wires i think they're like 30 spoke, its a funny story those wheels were one of the first 30 spoke they made because he had ordered some other star wires but they never so he called them up and said he didnt want them anymore and too send his money back and they told him too wait a week longer and he'd get one of the first batch of 30 spoke star wires so he waited...he said people would trip when he hit the switch too...he used too go through the parks and scrape the frame :biggrin: :biggrin: ur car have 14s?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:22 PM~16098893
> *any idea a new motor and tranny might run me for that? is it worth it, taking into consideration things like parts supply?
> *


i've never looked for a straight 6 im sure u could find one cheap...but i'd throw the camaro sub frame in it they bolt right in i guess and u could throw a V8 in it...i have hella catalogs for parts for those trucks they make everything new for them, u can build a whole truck from a catalog :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:28 AM~16098949
> *they are star wires i think they're like 30 spoke, its a funny story those wheels were one of the first 30 spoke they made because he had ordered some other star wires but they never so he called them up and said he didnt want them anymore and too send his money back and they told him too wait a week longer and he'd get one of the first batch of 30 spoke star wires so he waited...he said people would trip when he hit the switch too...he used too go through the parks and scrape the frame :biggrin:  :biggrin: ur car have 14s?
> *


Yea i want to do 13 ds but think i need spacers or ill have to grind down the caliper and do they still sell those i wonder how they will look on a ghouse


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:26 PM~16098930
> *Yea i want a 44 but my power 3 way is good enough for me and if he doesent use the pump ill buy it and put it to use you dont have any forsale?
> *


ummm not right now, i can ask my bro see if he has any laying around or knows someone


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:25 PM~16098919
> *yeah bro i especially like the 73-4's cuz of those back lights kinda like caddi lights.... but yeah i tried to trade my 64 for a 77. at first, he thought about it pretty convinced, but then he got it running and i guess he found out that the seats in that car alone were woth more than what he was selling the car for...
> *


were they the swivel buckets? i had a pair of those i sold them for $200 i got them for free...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:30 PM~16098968
> *Yea i want to do 13 ds but think i need spacers or ill have to grind down the caliper and do they still sell those i wonder how they will look on a ghouse
> *


they are hella hard too find my dad is looking for some for his, they look sick on g-houses, they're expensive you could probably buy urself some Cross Lace Zeniths for around the same price...heres one for sale right now on here looks sick!!
http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/bigmario/020.jpg
http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/bigmario/003.jpg


----------



## six trey impala

my dad fit 13s on his 75 convertible he just had too put racing studs in the front since they are longer and spacers, he didnt grind the calipers...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:34 PM~16098987
> *were they the swivel buckets? i had a pair of those i sold them for $200 i got them for free...
> *


oh no it was the 77 split bench with seperate power on each side, and the were in perfect condition, no fading or cracks in the baby blue leather!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:42 PM~16099043
> *oh no it was the 77 split bench with seperate power on each side, and the were in perfect condition, no fading or cracks in the baby blue leather!
> *


ohhh


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:30 PM~16098962
> *i've never looked for a straight 6 im sure u could find one cheap...but i'd throw the camaro sub frame in it they bolt right in i guess and u could throw a V8 in it...i have hella catalogs for parts for those trucks they make everything new for them, u can build a whole truck from a catalog  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well homie if i get this troca your gonna have to give me the heads up on them catalogs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 26 2009, 11:43 PM~16099055
> *well homie if i get this troca your gonna have to give me the heads up on them catalogs
> *


 :thumbsup: i got a couple milk crates full of interior pieces too like gauges and shit and some other chromes


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:36 AM~16099004
> *they are hella hard too find my dad is looking for some for his, they look sick on g-houses, they're expensive you could probably buy urself some Cross Lace Zeniths for around the same price...heres one for sale right now on here looks sick!!
> http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/bigmario/020.jpg
> http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/bigmario/003.jpg
> *


That ghouse is clean i like how its old school and i might get some zeniths when i get a job


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:53 PM~16099128
> *That ghouse is clean i like how its old school and i might get some zeniths when i get a job
> *


i want some zeniths too...but for now i'll stick too my chinas :biggrin: :biggrin: how old are you homie?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:37 AM~16099012
> *my dad fit 13s on his 75 convertible he just had too put racing studs in the front since they are longer and spacers, he didnt grind the calipers...
> *


  dont think its to safe to grind calipers anyway


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:54 PM~16099135
> *  dont think its to safe to grind calipers anyway
> *


fuck no :biggrin: :biggrin: thats why he just put those racing wheel studs in and the spacers...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:55 AM~16099139
> *fuck no :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats why he just put those racing wheel studs in and the spacers...
> *


I probaly will do that and throw the 14s on the lac but hows the lo lo seen there?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 26 2009, 11:59 PM~16099169
> *I probaly will do that and throw the 14s on the lac but hows the lo lo seen there?
> *


its here starting too grow it used too be big in the late 90s and 2000 but kinda faded a bit now its coming back...we still cruise every weekend and bbq in the summer haha how bout over there?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:54 AM~16099134
> *i want some zeniths too...but for now i'll stick too my chinas  :biggrin:  :biggrin: how old are you homie?
> *


Im goin to have to stick with chinas too and 14 you?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 01:04 AM~16099189
> *its here starting too grow it used too be big in the late 90s and 2000 but kinda faded a bit now its coming back...we still cruise every weekend and bbq in the summer haha how bout over there?
> *


Its used to be bigger in the 90s here to and more hoppers (NOW PEOPLE ARE SCARED TO HOP) but its getting better and we got out like maybe a few times but next year they will ride more hopefully


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 09:25 AM~16100299
> *Im goin to have to stick with chinas too and 14 you?
> *


damn bro ur hella lucky too be rollin a glasshouse and a Caddy at 14 im 17 turning 18 in February...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 10:28 AM~16100318
> *damn bro ur hella lucky too be rollin a glasshouse and a Caddy at 14 im 17 turning 18 in February...
> *


Im the youngest 1 here in my area and are doin more and better than alot of other riders who are on the next year stuff and never had a lowrider


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 09:33 AM~16100347
> *Im the youngest 1 here in my area and are doin more and better than  alot of other riders who are on the next year stuff and never had a lowrider
> *


yea i think im one of the younger guys around here too with a car...definitely the only one my age at school with an impala, everyone else has newer shit like range rovers or bmws or shit like that...but its cool seeing everyones reaction when i drive it, everyone knows me cause of the car haha :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

Hey what's up guys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 27 2009, 09:39 AM~16100376
> *Hey what's up guys
> *


What up homie!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Pics of us out rollin at the last ride on nov 1st


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 10:36 AM~16100363
> *yea i think im one of the younger guys around here too with a car...definitely the only one my age at school with an impala, everyone else has newer shit like range rovers or bmws or shit like that...but its cool seeing everyones reaction when i drive it, everyone knows me cause of the car haha :biggrin:
> *


Next year ill have my permit but still gotta have a homie ride but after that ill e hitting switches pulling up at school :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## six trey impala

damn thats badass, heres some pics of the get togethers we have...
































Last year for my birthday my brother got everyone together and all went cruising








































another day

















Another BBQ at the park i didnt take my car to this bbq i ended up driving the homies blue regal


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 09:41 AM~16100394
> *Next year ill have my permit but still gotta have a homie ride but after that ill e hitting switches pulling up at school :biggrin:
> *


you in high school? with a car like that u'll need a stick to keep the bitches away :biggrin: :biggrin: i've only taken my car twice too school im afraid i'll come out and itll be gone but i usually disconnect shit in the motor so it wont start :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

THATS HOW THE STL RIDE


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

You guys got some clean stuff up there that elco is smashing as well as the others


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## six trey impala

yea theres alot of nice cars over here alot of them are popping out now...i have a truucha video where there in the STL theres alot of nice cars out there too, i think that silver 64 in the first pic was in it, isnt that car from Individuals? its clean as fuck!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## six trey impala

those are badass pics...that 63 is clean too, the caddy's catching some air too its badass seeing clean as car swangin now and then too...post a pic of the glasshouse on the bumper hahaha


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:00 AM~16100529
> *yea theres alot of nice cars over here alot of them are popping out now...i have a truucha video where there in the STL theres alot of nice cars out there too, i think that silver 64 in the first pic was in it, isnt that car from Individuals? its clean as fuck!
> *


Yea thats my boy BIG CHRIS STL OGs Its forsale he got something hotter now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:05 AM~16100563
> *Yea thats my boy BIG CHRIS STL OGs Its forsale he got something hotter now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i thought i saw it for sale on here...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## six trey impala

i like the plate on the black big body MTH-SHP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

u gonna put a setup in the caddy?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:12 PM~16100606
> *u gonna put a setup in the caddy?
> *


:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 27 2009, 10:14 AM~16100617
> *:wave:
> *


Waddup Erne whats new man? hows everything going?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 12:14 PM~16100619
> *Waddup Erne whats new man? hows everything going?
> *


All good homie! Staying hella busy working. PM me your email addy, will send you some pics


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:12 AM~16100606
> *u gonna put a setup in the caddy?
> *


Yea i have 1 pump now im looking for other stuff did you ever talk with your brother about parts and i just got back from buying new metal for the quarter?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:07 AM~16100577
> *yea i thought i saw it for sale on here...
> *


I know it was on ebay but dident seee it on here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:49 AM~16100842
> *Yea i have 1 pump now im looking for other stuff did you ever talk with your brother about parts and i just got back from buying new metal for the quarter?
> *


naw not yet...he's coming over later i'll ask


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2009, 11:44 PM~16099067
> *:thumbsup: i got a couple milk crates full of interior pieces too like gauges and shit and some other chromes
> *


oh sick bro!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 09:28 AM~16100318
> *damn bro ur hella lucky too be rollin a glasshouse and a Caddy at 14 im 17 turning 18 in February...
> *


shit,man i thought you guys mustve been like 20 or something! well bro yeah your lucky, six trey i didnt know you were my age....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 09:53 AM~16100472
> *You guys got some clean stuff up there that elco is smashing as well as the others
> *


hell yeah that shits tight, we dont see most of the lows cruise out here, everyone just stays home cuz all the streets get blockes bad out by police, its bad out here pero we got some good shops and alot of good riders


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 01:55 PM~16101792
> *shit,man i thought you guys mustve been like 20 or something! well bro yeah your lucky, six trey i didnt know you were my age....
> *


 :no: alot of the riders here though i was older when i first met them


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 02:03 PM~16101860
> *hell yeah that shits tight, we dont see most of the lows cruise out here, everyone just stays home cuz all the streets get blockes bad out by police, its bad out here pero we got some good shops and alot of good riders
> *


We dident get out a whole lot to clown our season starts in may but when were out we clowned :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

haha nice! any of you ever seen that 3100 49 trokita in vegas goodtimes candy green titled i think en suelo? its my dream car think im gonna try and get a9 and build it up. any idea how much an impala frame'll go for with no rust?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 02:54 PM~16102251
> *haha nice! any of you ever seen that 3100 49 trokita in vegas goodtimes candy green titled i think en suelo? its my dream car think im gonna try and get a9 and build it up. any idea how much an impala frame'll go for with no rust?
> *


Wrapped or not?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

i might do a partial wrap if that'll increase the value all sick on it


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 03:14 PM~16102395
> *i might do a partial wrap if that'll increase the value all sick on it
> *


I dont think that will increase the value of the car real talk whenever you cut a car you knocking down the value :uh: any pics of the car?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 02:29 PM~16102500
> *I dont think that will increase the value of the car real talk whenever you cut a car you knocking down the value :uh: any pics of the car?
> *


yeah i had posted some in here about a week in a half ago, there prolly bout 7 pages back or something...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 03:33 PM~16102530
> *yeah i had posted some in here about a week in a half ago, there prolly bout 7 pages back or something...
> *


I just seen it looks solid but good luck wih those doors what wrong with the 1s on there?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 02:42 PM~16102589
> *I just seen it looks solid but good luck wih those doors what wrong with the 1s on there?
> *


what you mean the first? i think those are the plans i drew up, but like i said, i really want to get a chevy truck, and i got one in my sights, i just gotta part my car out first, maybe keep the motor i have for the truck


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 03:12 PM~16102800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro thats nice! did you get those at a local shop or you order them? i heard theres alotta problems when you try to order from them urself, so you might wanna have shops do ordering for you


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 08:25 AM~16100299
> *Im goin to have to stick with chinas too and 14 you?
> *


14?? DAMN HOMIE! U ARE LUCKY TO HAVE A CADDY!! I WORKED MY ASS OFF JUS TO GET A REGAL THAT BARELY RUNS N NEEDS ALOT OF WORK! GOOD JOB HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO U!! :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 27 2009, 05:36 PM~16103377
> *hey bro thats nice! did you get those at a local shop or you order them? i heard theres alotta problems when you try to order from them urself, so you might wanna have shops do ordering for you
> *


its a joke look at the rack


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 02:12 PM~16102800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how are those noids getting power??? :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 27 2009, 06:16 PM~16103663
> *14?? DAMN HOMIE! U ARE LUCKY TO HAVE A CADDY!! I WORKED MY ASS OFF JUS TO GET A REGAL THAT BARELY RUNS N NEEDS ALOT OF WORK! GOOD JOB HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO U!! :biggrin:
> *


caddy and a done ghouse with switches the ghouse was left by my late grandfather and getter the car doesent seem hard when you get it but parts and setups paint etc add up quick and are expensive


----------



## dropped_97blazer

yuup true dat homie look at u doin better than me n im 16! lol much props tho homie! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

a X frame usually goes for about 250-300 bucks...u can sell front clip for quite a bit grills go for like 150 depending on condition and bezels like 50 shipped plus ur bumpers but i've seen bumpers go for like 50 bucks then u still got fenders and hood...its just hard holding onto the parts long enough for people too buy them, when income tax comes u should be able too sell them pretty easy impala shit sells pretty quick especially 64s


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Dec 27 2009, 12:55 PM~16101792-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit,man i thought you guys mustve been like 20 or something! well bro yeah your lucky, six trey i didnt know you were my age....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 01:32 PM~16102113
> *:no: alot of the riders here though i was older when i first met them
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alot of people think im older till i meet them in person they're like damn i thought u were at least in mid 20s i think its just because of the way i talk about cars :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 02:29 PM~16102500
> *I dont think that will increase the value of the car real talk whenever you cut a car you knocking down the value :uh: any pics of the car?
> *


yea cutting a car knocks down the value on the car but on a frame if u wrap it u can get more money out of it depending on where ur from and how big the scene is out there cause a wrapped frame aint gonna mean anything to anyone else but a lowrider


----------



## six trey impala

Well i got my Cylinders and Front coils in, the car is bouncy now ahaha it sits up a little higher in the front now too...all i need is too throw a rack in it and start throwing the rest of the shit in


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup homies? anyone know where to get some cups n springs n solenoids cheap?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 27 2009, 05:58 PM~16103988
> *wasup homies? anyone know where to get some cups n springs n solenoids cheap?
> *


i need too get solenoids...get the shucks ones...they're not the best but they're cheap


----------



## six trey impala

heres some pics

the stock springs and the 4 tons









Bull Doggin ahah


----------



## six trey impala

damn i need too clean up all my undercarriage again...starting too look nasty


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 27 2009, 04:58 PM~16103988
> *wasup homies? anyone know where to get some cups n springs n solenoids cheap?
> *


try black magic they got sales right now and somebody on here was sellin accumax noids for like 5 dollars each


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:02 PM~16104024
> *damn i need too clean up all my undercarriage again...starting too look nasty
> *


thats gonna look real clean lifted in the front n layed in the back


----------



## six trey impala

BMH is the shit, i think they're the best hydraulic shop out there, all there shit is hella durable


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 06:09 PM~16104080
> *thats gonna look real clean lifted in the front n layed in the back
> *


yea thats how i want too see it too, with the rear coils i have for it it should lay on the back bumper or exhaust tips...i dont really care for a big lock up i got 12" cylinders but i know it wont lock up as high as it should with the small coils plus im gonna run shocks


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:11 PM~16104092
> *yea thats how i want too see it too, with the rear coils i have for it it should lay on the back bumper or exhaust tips...i dont really care for a big lock up i got 12" cylinders but i know it wont lock up as high as it should with the small coils plus im gonna run shocks
> *


I like to see the 63's layed real low in the back and then locked up with skirts fuckers look gangster :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 06:15 PM~16104134
> *I like to see the 63's layed real low in the back and then locked up with skirts fuckers look gangster  :biggrin:
> *


yea they look sick...i think all impala's look good layed out in the ass...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 06:22 PM~16103709
> *how are those noids getting power???  :roflmao:
> *


lol the guy who posted wanted to know why they werent working and they were grounded to wood lol


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:16 PM~16104149
> *yea they look sick...i think all impala's look good layed out in the ass...
> *


thats why I'm kinda tempted to cut my '65


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 06:18 PM~16104158
> *lol the guy who posted wanted to know why they werent working and they were grounded to wood lol
> *


there some retarded ass people out there...wooden racks?? come one now thats dumb ass hell i've seen people try too reinforce shit with JB weld too fucken tards :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 06:19 PM~16104162
> *thats why I'm kinda tempted to cut my '65
> *


if you plan on selling it i wouldnt...thats why i decided too cut mine, i dont ever plan on getting rid of it i know if i do i probably wouldnt be able too get another one any time soon plus im too attached to it from always working on it I want it too be something that i can pass down too my kids...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 05:18 PM~16104158
> *lol the guy who posted wanted to know why they werent working and they were grounded to wood lol
> *


thats crazy man at least he didnt have to worry about anything arcing on him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 07:19 PM~16104162
> *thats why I'm kinda tempted to cut my '65
> *


cut that :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:21 PM~16104180
> *if you plan on selling it i wouldnt...thats why i decided too cut mine, i dont ever plan on getting rid of it i know if i do i probably wouldnt be able too get another one any time soon plus im too attached to it from always working on it I want it too be something that i can pass down too my kids...
> *


I'm not gonna sell mine it's been in my family since it was new my grandfather had it and gave it to my dad and he gave it to me I've seen it in its ugliest and best so I can't get rid of it that would be an insult to my dad for holding it for me and these are getting hard to find


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 07:19 PM~16104165
> *there some retarded ass people out there...wooden racks?? come one now thats dumb ass hell i've seen people try too reinforce shit with JB weld too fucken tards :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


haha i had a atv once and i found a hole in the block that was filled witth jb wel thats why it never held compression lol :uh:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 07:01 PM~16104014
> *heres some pics
> 
> the stock springs and the 4 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got the strokes in there?


----------



## six trey impala

yea they're in now...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 06:32 PM~16104291
> *I'm not gonna sell mine it's been in my family since it was new my grandfather had it and gave it to my dad and he gave it to me I've seen it in its ugliest and best so I can't get rid of it that would be an insult to my dad for holding it for me and these are getting hard to find
> *


yup, fix it all up im sure everyone would appreciate seeing it being taken care of...i've seen alot of people who get cars passed down too them and let them go too shit


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 27 2009, 06:26 PM~16103749
> *yuup true dat homie look at u doin better than me n im 16! lol much props tho homie! :biggrin: uffin:
> *


just keep lowriding big homie its in my blood :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 06:40 PM~16104370
> *just keep lowriding big homie its in my blood  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea, i think we got it in all of us...i know i do my whole family is into cars and lowriders we all got our own cars my dad my bro my uncles and cousins all of us got impalas :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 07:42 PM~16104391
> *hell yea, i think we got it in all of us...i know i do my whole family is into cars and lowriders we all got our own cars my dad my bro my uncles and cousins all of us got impalas  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool its a family thang :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 07:37 PM~16104339
> *yea they're in now...
> *


looks good sitting like that and are you doin the aarms?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 06:45 PM~16104421
> *thats cool its a family thang :biggrin:
> *


 

heres some pics of our cars

u guys already saw my dads glasshouse
heres his other car 66 Impala Vert








and my bro's Malibu and his other project a 66 impala
































the motor on the malibu


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 06:48 PM~16104456
> *looks good sitting like that and are you doin the aarms?
> *


yea im gonna extend them 1 1/2...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 27 2009, 05:07 PM~16104064
> *try black magic they got sales right now and somebody on here was sellin accumax noids for like 5 dollars each
> *


koo thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

you guys riding clean you got your own club right there just your fam i like seening stuff like that wish my fam was more like that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 06:59 PM~16104584
> *you guys riding clean you got your own club right there just your fam i like seening stuff like that wish my fam was more like that
> *


haha yea we could start our own club with our family haha im in Royal Image C.C. my pops is always down too roll when we go cruising...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 07:57 PM~16104566
> *yea im gonna extend them 1 1/2...
> *


do you know how to do them is so could you tell me i wanna do mine for my lac?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:01 PM~16104614
> *do you know how to do them is so could you tell me i wanna do mine for my lac?
> *


here ya go homie this helps alot cause theres pics too explain it...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395052


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:01 PM~16104609
> *haha yea we could start our own club with our family haha im in Royal Image C.C. my pops is always down too roll when we go cruising...
> *


ive been checking out a few clubs and im really liking INDIVIDUALS but my lac wouldent be ready anytime soon cause there standards are high but thats so they wont have any garbage with there plaque in it but every "I" car here is clean like that 4 you seen


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:05 PM~16104660
> *ive been checking out a few clubs and im really liking INDIVIDUALS but my lac wouldent be ready anytime soon cause there standards are high but thats so they wont have any garbage with there plaque in it but every "I" car here is clean like that 4 you seen
> *


yea thats why i dont fly a plaque, I myself dont think its ready for a plaque.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:02 PM~16104628
> *here ya go homie this helps alot cause theres pics too explain it...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395052
> *


thanks alot for that link i gotta try to do my own looks easy but idk just cant roll around with someone elses work do you thing a welder from harbor freight will work for wrapping a frame?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:07 PM~16104682
> *yea thats why i dont fly a plaque, I myself dont think its ready for a plaque.
> *


i think my ghouse would be ready for a plaque with a little body work and i just fired up my ghouse and a gasket blew on the warter pump so know i have to replace that :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:12 PM~16104735
> *i think my ghouse would be ready for a plaque with a little body work and i just fired up my ghouse and a gasket blew on the warter pump so know i have to replace that :angry:
> *


that sucks at least its a easy fix


----------



## six trey impala

i wanna drive my car but its low on fuel :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe tomorrow i'll pull it out.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:14 PM~16104759
> *that sucks at least its a easy fix
> *


definatly on a 350


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:18 PM~16104799
> *definatly on a 350
> *


I had too replace the water pump on the El camino was easy just hella cold out...it was either fix it or find another way to get too school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:19 PM~16104810
> *I had too replace the water pump on the El camino was easy just hella cold out...it was either fix it or find another way to get too school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its about 20 and snowing now and i got it stuck in mud today looks like i went mudding in it so ill probaly just replace it next year when it warns up


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:17 PM~16104788
> *i wanna drive my car but its low on fuel  :biggrin:  :biggrin: maybe tomorrow i'll pull it out.
> *


my lac ran outta gas the other day now its stuck under a car port


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin: :biggrin: the battlelac


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:30 PM~16104896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: the battlelac
> *


if the weather warms up im goin to do some more break work on the lac i already did new calipers and wheel cylinders but what do you think about a welder from harbor freight for wrapping my aarms and frame?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:33 PM~16104927
> *if the weather warms up im goin to do some more break work on the lac i already did new calipers and wheel cylinders but what do you think about a welder from harbor freight for wrapping my aarms and frame?
> *


im sure you could find something there that'll work..


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:36 PM~16104948
> *im sure you could find something there that'll work..
> *


i was lookinv at 1 for about 140 and what kind does you guys have?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 07:40 PM~16104983
> *i was lookinv at 1 for about 140 and what kind does you guys have?
> *


heres a couple topics that tell you what welders are good for what jobs
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...13411&hl=welder
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...03758&hl=welder
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...84210&hl=welder


----------



## dropped_97blazer

i got 2 welders forsale in so cal a miller n lincoln 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=509943


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 08:44 PM~16105014
> *heres a couple topics that tell you what welders are good for what jobs
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...13411&hl=welder
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...03758&hl=welder
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...84210&hl=welder
> *


 :uh: :angry:  :uh: looks like i need to save up alot more


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 08:28 PM~16106139
> *:uh:  :angry:    :uh: looks like i need to save up alot more
> *


im lettin a lincoln welder go for like 250$ n a miller 500$


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 27 2009, 10:31 PM~16106169
> *im lettin a lincoln welder go for like 250$ n a miller 500$
> *


both migs good for frames need the best deal i can get?


----------



## six trey impala

they're spendy


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 10:54 PM~16106436
> *they're spendy
> *


i know it would be cheaper to get my boy to do all my work but cant :nosad: just hung up with a guy who builds alot of cars here he says he spent about 2500 for his :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

What kinda music u guys listen too while cruising? or working on ur rides?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:04 PM~16106549
> *i know it would be cheaper to get my boy to do all my work but cant  :nosad: just hung up with a guy who builds alot of cars here he says he spent about 2500 for his :uh:
> *


whoa fuck that u can buy another caddy for that much :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:06 PM~16106580
> *whoa fuck that u can buy another caddy for that much :biggrin:
> *


Solid running impala for that


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:06 PM~16106580
> *whoa fuck that u can buy another caddy for that much :biggrin:
> *


Mack 10,nwa,2 pac,ugk,cube i can go on all day but what do you listen to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:07 PM~16106588
> *Solid running impala for that
> *


maybe a 65 and up but doubt a pre 64 over here u find shells for that much :biggrin: 
how much u pay for ur caddy?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:10 PM~16106637
> *maybe a 65 and up but doubt a pre 64 over here u find shells for that much :biggrin:
> how much u pay for ur caddy?
> *


I found a tre solid 2500 ss straight 6 in primer just needed interior redone and a grill around here you can find good deals sometime and i got it for a deal :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:13 PM~16106672
> *I found a tre solid 2500 ss straight 6 in primer just needed interior redone and a grill around here you can find good deals sometime and i got it for a deal :biggrin:
> *


damn i payed more for mine and it looked like a car from the future :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:20 PM~16106737
> *damn i payed more for mine and it looked like a car from the future :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hows the interior?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:26 PM~16106814
> *Hows the interior?
> *


it needs too be redone and it needs the right seats...but its all black at least, black bench seat in front, i had bucket seats for it that i payed $50 bucks for but sold them for $300 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:33 PM~16106890
> *it needs too be redone and it needs the right seats...but its all black at least, black bench seat in front, i had bucket seats for it that i payed $50 bucks for but sold them for $300 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good come up what kind of seats are they out of


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:36 PM~16106908
> *Good come up what kind of seats are they out of
> *


the buckets were for a Impala 
but the seats that are in it im not sure what they were out of all i know is that they're are buick and they dont belong in there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

what procedure should be taken if one wants to learn how to build their own car?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 27 2009, 10:41 PM~16106981
> *what procedure should be taken if one wants to learn how to build their own car?
> *


hang out with people who know how too work on cars and learn from them, and ask questions, Layitlow is a good place too learn things


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:42 PM~16107000
> *hang out with people who know how too work on cars and learn from them, and ask questions, Layitlow is a good place too learn things
> *


I learn alot of thing on layitlow and from homies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:46 PM~16107040
> *I learn alot of thing on layitlow and from homies
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Anyone know how to fix seat motors mines just sounds likes its working but doesent move?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 11:05 PM~16107235
> *Anyone know how to fix seat motors mines just sounds likes its working but doesent move?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: take one off another power seat :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 28 2009, 12:18 AM~16107347
> *:dunno:  :dunno: take one off another power seat :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


time to hit up the junk yards :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 11:23 PM~16107386
> *time to hit up the junk yards  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup everyone!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:41 PM~16106287
> *both migs good for frames need the best deal i can get?
> *


TTT


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 11:52 AM~16111263
> *TTT
> *


ima ask my gramps if i can lower the price cuz u another fellow youngster n homie tryn to come up so ima see wasup n ill get back at u


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 28 2009, 01:57 PM~16111294
> *ima ask my gramps if i can lower the price cuz u another fellow youngster n homie tryn to come up so ima see wasup n ill get back at u
> *


Cool


----------



## six trey impala

damn that would be cool!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 12:42 PM~16111586
> *Cool
> *



the only thing is that u wuld have to pay for shipping..


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 28 2009, 06:09 PM~16113359
> *the only thing is that u wuld have to pay for shipping..
> *


 :angry:  :uh: Dam thats whats goin to mess it up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 04:17 PM~16113458
> *:angry:    :uh: Dam thats whats goin to mess it up
> *


yup i kno bro.. sorry wish i could hook u up with it for free but its my gramps u know.. damn if only the shipping wouldnt be so damn much! :angry: :rant:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 28 2009, 06:30 PM~16113617
> *yup i kno bro.. sorry wish i could hook u up with it for free but its my gramps u know.. damn if only the shipping wouldnt be so damn much! :angry: :rant:
> *


Its cool but thanks im just goin to have to save 270 for this stick welder i found at lowes but who wants to wrap a frame with a dam stick welder :angry: but hey it will work


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:51 PM~16103928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> alot of people think im older till i meet them in person they're like damn i thought u were at least in mid 20s i think its just because of the way i talk about cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> yea cutting a car knocks down the value on the car but on a frame if u wrap it u can get more money out of it depending on where ur from and how big the scene is out there cause a wrapped frame aint gonna mean anything to anyone else but a lowrider
> *


for sure yeah some homies over at our street frame customs hydraulic shop said after i wrap it they will help find a good buyer, pero i really want that truck, i mean impalas and belairs are always gonna be around, so i gotta snatch this up and do an impala later....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 05:20 PM~16103692
> *its a joke look at the rack
> *


haha i feel stupid now...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 28 2009, 02:58 PM~16111726
> *damn that would be cool!!
> *


Do you and your fam travel to shows alot?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 07:48 PM~16114634
> *for sure yeah some homies over at our street frame customs hydraulic shop said after i wrap it they will help find a good buyer, pero i really want that truck, i mean impalas and belairs are always gonna be around, so i gotta snatch this up and do an impala later....
> *


So there saying your goin to get more money once you cut it doesent sound right? :uh:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 05:48 PM~16103910
> *a X frame usually goes for about 250-300 bucks...u can sell front clip for quite a bit grills go for like 150 depending on condition and bezels like 50 shipped plus ur bumpers but i've seen bumpers go for like 50 bucks then u still got fenders and hood...its just hard holding onto the parts long enough for people too buy them, when income tax comes u should be able too sell them pretty easy impala shit sells pretty quick especially 64s
> *


i hope bro, i gotta try an make like atleast 2000, i got some bombass seats, well the springs and foam atleast, should be able to get more than i paid for them...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 06:02 PM~16104024
> *damn i need too clean up all my undercarriage again...starting too look nasty
> *


damn bro thats nice, nice to see that someones workin even in the winter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 27 2009, 10:13 PM~16106672
> *I found a tre solid 2500 ss straight 6 in primer just needed interior redone and a grill around here you can find good deals sometime and i got it for a deal :biggrin:
> *


speaking of straight sixes, you know where i could get an exhaust manifold for one? i been lookin....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:18 PM~16107347
> *:dunno:  :dunno: take one off another power seat :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


paddle it real good, and then it wont wanna be misbehavin no more, thats how my parents kept me from breaking


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 27 2009, 10:41 PM~16106981
> *what procedure should be taken if one wants to learn how to build their own car?
> *


get a really hot boyfriend from burque who knows how to fix cars, but still hasnt fix up his peace of shit bel-air?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 06:51 PM~16114668
> *So there saying your goin to get more money once you cut it doesent sound right? :uh:
> *


well im gonna sell it to a fellow lowrider, im not tryin to sell the car as a whole, just part by part, and theres alot of people that would rather buy a already cut frame instead of spend 200 for frame just to pay 1200 more for a quality wrap


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 08:06 PM~16114841
> *speaking of straight sixes, you know where i could get an exhaust manifold for one? i been lookin....
> *


Auto parts store


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 07:50 PM~16114656
> *haha i feel stupid now...
> *


They were the stupid 1s


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 07:22 PM~16115036
> *Auto parts store
> *


nope no one has em, its fucking stupid im so pissed the last motherfucker stole my dinero and went to L.A..... theyre gone for some reason....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 07:22 PM~16115047
> *They were the stupid 1s
> *


por supuesta


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 07:10 PM~16114890
> *get a really hot boyfriend from burque who knows how to fix cars, but still hasnt fix up his peace of shit bel-air?
> *



what are you trying to say, that you're a real stud muffin???


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 28 2009, 08:19 PM~16115653
> *what are you trying to say, that you're a real stud muffin???
> *


yeah i am, what are you tryin to say? your pomposity suggests you feel highly about yourself and ur looks... but yes im the real MCcoy


----------



## E-Town520

finally put some 13's on the cutty...sorry shitty phone pic


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 10:51 AM~16100459
> *you in high school? with a car like that u'll need a stick to keep the bitches away  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i've only taken my car twice too school im afraid i'll come out and itll be gone but i usually disconnect shit in the motor so it wont start :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea just a freshman and most girls that know i have these cars now just says he has some old school but dont know anything about them


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 27 2009, 11:00 AM~16100529
> *yea theres alot of nice cars over here alot of them are popping out now...i have a truucha video where there in the STL theres alot of nice cars out there too, i think that silver 64 in the first pic was in it, isnt that car from Individuals? its clean as fuck!
> *


Just found these thought id post


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 05:16 PM~16114192
> *Its cool but thanks im just goin to have to save 270 for this stick welder i found at lowes but who wants to wrap a frame with a dam stick welder :angry:  but hey it will work
> *


koo koo get ur grind on lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 29 2009, 12:10 AM~16117720
> *koo koo get ur grind on lil homie  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta do what i gotta do to get this car rollin


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 10:25 PM~16117917
> *Gotta do what i gotta do to get this car rollin
> *


tru dat homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 06:50 PM~16114658
> *Do you and your fam travel to shows alot?
> *


umm yea my dad doesnt really show his cars anymore, he showed his convertible for the last Cinco de mayo show but its really rare when he does, me and my bro travel too shows around the NW


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 06:57 PM~16114736
> *damn bro thats nice, nice to see that someones workin even in the winter! :thumbsup:
> *


shit its the best time too do shit...show seasons over and u cant cruise might as well get it ready for the summer


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Dec 28 2009, 09:19 PM~16116350-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea just a freshman and most girls that know i have these cars now just says he has some old school but dont know anything about them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everyone around here knows about impalas, shit i've heard people call any car with 13s a Impala or a cadillac haha everyone's always asking wheres my car at or when im taking it too school again :biggrin: even the campus police liked it, she asked if i wanted too trade her for the cop car :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 28 2009, 09:29 PM~16116479
> *Just found these thought id post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea thats from the video i was talking about


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 06:05 AM~16119737
> *umm yea my dad doesnt really show his cars anymore, he showed his convertible for the last Cinco de mayo show but its really rare when he does, me and my bro travel too shows around the NW
> *


Dont know how far it would be but we have a Low for life show and black sunday and both are big this year low for life show was filmed by rollin and black sunday was canceled but people come from kansas texas cali chicago everbody comes out you guys should try to make it 1 year


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 05:08 AM~16119747
> *shit its the best time too do shit...show seasons over and u cant cruise might as well get it ready for the summer
> *


yeah for sure i would work on my car but i dont really wanna put any more money or life into until i know if i will part it out... That 500 dollar troca sold, motherfucker finally answered his phone and just said "sold buddy" and hung up.... i gotta cruise the barrio today, see if i can get something down there, thats where all the customs are of course


----------



## six trey impala

it fucken snowed yesterday and i left my car out so it got snowed on :angry: 
might take it out and take some pics of it in the snow, i remember when i first got it i did kinda cool background for a white car


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 28 2009, 08:53 PM~16116097
> *yeah i am, what are you tryin to say? your pomposity suggests you feel highly about yourself and ur looks... but yes im the real  MCcoy
> *


I am sorry for misleading you in that way, but i actually don't view myself in that way. However, you sound real cocky. Can you back up your statement?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 28 2009, 10:01 PM~16116175
> *finally put some 13's on the cutty...sorry shitty phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

E-town post up some day time pics today! ur cutty juiced


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

This is a bad build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514714


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 12:59 PM~16122664
> *This is a bad build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514714
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

this caddy looks hella good, especially that pic of it all locked up
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=433112&st=20


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 02:25 PM~16122845
> *this caddy looks hella good, especially that pic of it all locked up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=433112&st=20
> *


Kind of looks like my boys here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 02:00 PM~16123144
> *Kind of looks like my boys here
> *


yea its just missing the stripes and this ones got a dark blue vinyl


----------



## ElMonte74'

My wheel just came in from og wire :biggrin: my cars gonna be clean ridin on 13's :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

PICS!!!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 06:10 PM~16125243
> *PICS!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## six trey impala

Snow White haha


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

heres my escalade on my old rims on stocks now. i want to save to get a euro cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Dec 29 2009, 05:47 PM~16125615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my escalade on my old rims on stocks now. i want to save to get a euro cutty
> *


damn that shits clean...i'd mob it  :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 06:41 PM~16125553
> *Snow White haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean looks good in the snow but get it in a garage


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 06:31 PM~16126086
> *clean looks good in the snow but get it in a garage
> *


yea its always in the garage in the winter, i just wanted too see how it would ride with the coils


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 06:08 PM~16125850
> *damn that shits clean...i'd mob it   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie ur 63 is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:37 PM~16126153
> *yea its always in the garage in the winter, i just wanted too see how it would ride with the coils
> *


ride bouncy now?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z+Dec 29 2009, 06:44 PM~16126200-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie ur 63 is clean :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 06:53 PM~16126302
> *ride bouncy now?
> *


oh yea...i was trying too cross a street really fast so i punched it...and the front was coming off the ground a bit, people were looking at me retarded haha i kinda felt dumb then my drivers side skirt fell off in the middle of the road i just heard something dragging and it was my skirt :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna put it back on tomorrow


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 11:55 AM~16122635
> *E-town post up some day time pics today! ur cutty juiced
> *


nah not yet bro my cuzn hooked me up wit some pumps so I'm gna be on the bumper in no time :biggrin: I'll get some pics up 2mrw of it I just put my 13's n a system in it today


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 07:48 PM~16126866
> *nah not yet bro my cuzn hooked me up wit some pumps so I'm gna be on the bumper in no time  :biggrin:  I'll get some pics up 2mrw of it I just put my 13's n a system in it today
> *


hmmm...on the bumper huh :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: i thought it was already cut?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 04:08 AM~16119747
> *shit its the best time too do shit...show seasons over and u cant cruise might as well get it ready for the summer
> *


here in AZ me and my homies cruise year round :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 07:51 PM~16126902
> *here in AZ me and my homies cruise year round  :biggrin:
> *


lucky!!! i still cruised in the snow but by myself :uh: no one else will roll haha but shit if u think about it these cars were probably driven in way more snow before, they were daily driven year round...i just always clean my wheels when i put it away so they dont stay all spotted up...


----------



## E-Town520

haha yea on the bumper I'm gna run double showtimes or hi lows to the nose only because I'm getting them at a cheap price :biggrin: 'til I get my bmh setup the cars cut all I need is to wrap the frame n put in the pumps n batts


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:04 PM~16127046
> *lucky!!! i still cruised in the snow but by myself :uh: no one else will roll haha but shit if u think about it these cars were probably driven in way more snow before, they were daily driven year round...i just always clean my wheels when i put it away so they dont stay all spotted up...
> *


thats tight that u still cruise even when it snows I know I would but here it doesnt get very cold and it NEVER snows so I drive daily with the windows down


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 29 2009, 12:51 PM~16122594
> *I am sorry for misleading you in that way, but i actually don't view myself in that way. However, you sound real cocky. Can you back up your statement?
> *


wait.... cocky? ok back up my statement, i dont know what that means, pero here... Im not the most "attractive" dude physically, especially with my shaved head and goattee, pero i am a boxer, a mixed martial artist, and i am confident that i could kick the shit out of your man along with millions of others. The way i speak spanish and let my cig just hang in my mouth at the corner while i always have my disgusted look on my face intrigues alot of girls, along with the way i speak in slang-ridden english by day, and then all of a sudden a girl decides to call me and i blow their mind by actually saying heartfelt, uncheesy shit that they love, alot of girls also go crazy over my voice.

may i ask if oyu yourself are an aspiring lowrdier or already one or just kickin it here?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Dec 29 2009, 08:08 PM~16127087-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha yea on the bumper I'm gna run double showtimes or hi lows to the nose only because I'm getting them at a cheap price  :biggrin:  'til I get my bmh setup the cars cut all I need is to wrap the frame n put in the pumps n batts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coo...how many batts u gonna run? how many too the nose
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:10 PM~16127120
> *thats tight that u still cruise even when it snows I know I would but here it doesnt get very cold and it NEVER snows so I drive daily with the windows down
> *


i roll with them half way down or else my back window gets hella fogged up haha but i got my heater on the whole time it works hella badass, i was just driving inside with a t-shirt on... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:24 PM~16127298
> *wait.... cocky? ok back up my statement, i dont know what that means, pero here... Im not the most "attractive" dude physically, especially with my shaved head and goattee, pero i am a boxer, a mixed martial artist, and i am confident that i could kick the shit out of your man along with millions of others. The way i speak spanish and let my cig just hang in my mouth at the corner while i always have my disgusted look on my face intrigues alot of girls, along with the way i speak in slang-ridden english by day, and then all of a sudden a girl decides to call me and i blow their mind by actually saying heartfelt, uncheesy shit that they love, alot of girls also go crazy over my voice.
> 
> may i ask if oyu yourself are an aspiring lowrdier or already one or just kickin it here?
> *


Pinche chuck liddel haha :biggrin: :biggrin: i hear u sound like the batman from the dark night? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 12:59 PM~16122664
> *This is a bad build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514714
> *


yeah that sunroof is some g shit


----------



## six trey impala

im gonna throw a 42' sunroof in mine


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 01:25 PM~16122845
> *this caddy looks hella good, especially that pic of it all locked up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=433112&st=20
> *


you guys should check out this one caddi outta albuquerque, im trying to find picks right now, it belongs to this vato that goes under the name on here of fulltimer, its a darker blue caddi, but it's 60 inch rear lockup is fucking killer

ill post pics if i can still find em


----------



## E-Town520

8 batts run 3 to the back n all 8 up front


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:29 PM~16127365
> *you guys should check out this one caddi outta albuquerque, im trying to find picks right now, it belongs to this vato that goes under the name on here of fulltimer, its a darker blue caddi, but it's 60 inch rear lockup is fucking killer
> 
> ill post pics if i can still find em
> *


is it a 4door?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 07:29 PM~16127365
> *you guys should check out this one caddi outta albuquerque, im trying to find picks right now, it belongs to this vato that goes under the name on here of fulltimer, its a darker blue caddi, but it's 60 inch rear lockup is fucking killer
> 
> ill post pics if i can still find em
> *


he has a topic on here somewhere that shit looks nasty on 3


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:29 PM~16127371
> *8 batts run 3 to the back n all 8 up front
> *


hell yea!  what size strokes and coils u gonna run?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:28 PM~16127348
> *im gonna throw a 42' sunroof in mine
> *


that'll be nice bro, i had thought about it with mine, but over the back seat so all the hynas could hang out in the back wit their champagne and shit


----------



## E-Town520

I'm debating on 16's or 14's n I'm gna run 3 1/2 ton


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:32 PM~16127417
> *that'll be nice bro, i had thought about it with mine, but over the back seat so all the hynas could hang out in the back wit their champagne and shit
> *


then u woke up :biggrin: :biggrin: jus fuckin with ya homie


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:30 PM~16127384
> *he has a topic on here somewhere that shit looks nasty on 3
> *


yeah its beastly, he goes out to so-cal sometimes but he is from here, street fame here in burque did it for him, they do some nice work, but yeah his 3 wheel is a monster, its one of my fav burque rides


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:32 PM~16127421
> *I'm debating on 16's or 14's n I'm gna run 3 1/2 ton
> *


go 14s 16s are too big in my opinion 14s still look like u can cruise it on the street still...throw some 4 1/2 tons in that bitch


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:24 PM~16127306
> *coo...how many batts u gonna run? how many too the nose
> i roll with them half way down or else my back window gets hella fogged up haha but i got my heater on the whole time it works hella badass, i was just driving inside with a t-shirt on... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit I wish I had a heater and a/c during the summer we're hitting 110+%


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:33 PM~16127427
> *then u woke up :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus fuckin with ya homie
> *


haha very funny, remember the earlier post man? im a human weapon.....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:29 PM~16127373
> *is it a 4door?
> *


 i dont think it was, it is clean ride tho, its an 82 or 83 i think coupe


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:36 PM~16127469
> *i dont think it was, it is clean ride tho, its an 82 or 83 i think coupe
> *


ohhh ok the 90d out one i know now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:35 PM~16127457
> *haha very funny, remember the earlier post man? im a human weapon.....
> *


so they were lying bruce wayne wasnt bat man...it was u, hollywoods full of mentiras :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:26 PM~16127326
> *Pinche chuck liddel haha :biggrin:  :biggrin: i hear u sound like the batman from the dark night? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wait what??!!? where'd you hear that? i cant really tell tho, some bitches'll call me up tho and be like, can you just tell me some crazy story so i can fall asleep to your voice? and i do, and then they call back in the mornings and theyre like "sorry your voice is just so deep and soft, it put me to sleep" :biggrin: :biggrin: 

im a real g...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:37 PM~16127478
> *ohhh ok the 90d out one i know now
> *


yeah prolly


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:34 PM~16127445
> *go 14s 16s are too big in my opinion 14s still look like u can cruise it on the street still...throw some 4 1/2 tons in that bitch
> *


I wanna put 16's cuz it looks bad ass when its on 3 n when its locked up all the way n dumped in the front  I wann run 4 1/2 but I drive my car everyday n I dont wanna have a real stiff ride I knw they'll break in but man they're hell driving with when they're not


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:38 PM~16127491
> *wait what??!!? where'd you hear that? i cant really tell tho, some bitches'll call me up tho and be like, can you just tell me some crazy story so i can fall asleep to your voice? and i do, and then they call back in the mornings and theyre like "sorry your voice is just so deep and soft, it put me to sleep"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im a real g...
> *


im jus fuckin with u homie no one told me :biggrin: :biggrin: u should be on those date line commercials and u can be like "hey hot stuff wanna chat" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:39 PM~16127508
> *I wanna put 16's cuz it looks bad ass when its on 3 n when its locked up all the way n dumped in the front   I wann run 4 1/2 but I drive my car everyday n I dont wanna have a real stiff ride I knw they'll break in but man they're hell driving with when they're not
> *


fuuuuuccccckkkkk iiiiiittttt!!! drive slow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ur gonna need a slip yoke drive line for sure 16s will tear the lining out the tranny like a gorilla too a prostitute :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

slow is not an option when your gas hopping :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:43 PM~16127570
> *ur gonna need a slip yoke drive line for sure 16s will tear the lining out the tranny like a gorilla too a prostitute :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:44 PM~16127571
> *slow is not an option when your gas hopping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u got a V8 or V6?


----------



## E-Town520

v6


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:46 PM~16127598
> *v6
> *


then speed isnt a option :biggrin: :biggrin: throw a V8 in that bitch and do some real gas hop riding that shit for blocks  :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:wave:


----------



## E-Town520

my car gets up for having a V6 I had a V8 in my mc n it would die everytime I gas hopped  so I put a V6 in that too


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:45 PM~16127593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: u got a V8 or V6?
> *


I put that as my sig :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 08:48 PM~16127627
> *:wave:
> *


WADDUP!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Dec 29 2009, 08:49 PM~16127638-->
> 
> 
> 
> my car gets up for having a V6 I had a V8 in my mc n it would die everytime I gas hopped   so I put a V6 in that too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> throw that lowrider carb on it...or fucken throw a LT1 or LS2 fuel injected
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:50 PM~16127649
> *I put that as my sig  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats gonna be a new LIL quote :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 09:51 PM~16127661
> *WADDUP!!
> *


Just got back in from tying a car cover the ghouse cause it keeps flying away and were suppose to get a couple inches of snow tommorow :angry: but whats up with errbody?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 07:48 PM~16127627
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:53 PM~16127684
> *:wave:
> *


Was up?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 08:52 PM~16127677
> *Just got back in  from tying a car cover the ghouse cause it keeps flying away and were suppose to get a couple inches of snow tommorow :angry: but whats up with errbody?
> *


its snowing hella hard right now here...i put the impala away but its still got snow on it  fuck it...that car slides hella easy in the snow, it does hella good with the stocks but on 13s i take off and my speedo goes up too 70 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 07:52 PM~16127676
> *throw that lowrider carb on it...or fucken throw a LT1 or LS2 fuel injected
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats gonna be a new LIL quote :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I put an offroad carb I got from summit and it didnt do shit for me so I got mad my homie gots a LS2 but he dont wanna sell it :buttkick:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:55 PM~16127707
> *I put an offroad carb I got from summit and it didnt do shit for me so I got mad my homie gots a LS2 but he dont wanna sell it  :buttkick:
> *


we jus got rid of a 95 LT1 out of a SS Impala, we were gonna throw it in a Impala project we had but ended up getting rid of the car so the motor was sitting...and decided too sell it


----------



## E-Town520

damn there's a 95 ss impala sitting in a backyard by my house and the house has been abandoned for like 6 years already the car is just sitting there along with a '65 ss impala and a '68 chevy pick up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 08:59 PM~16127752
> *damn there's a 95 ss impala sitting in a backyard by my house and the house has been abandoned for like 6 years already the car is just sitting there along with a '65 ss impala and a '68 chevy pick up
> *


Snatch that motor and tranny...get the harness and computer


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 09:54 PM~16127697
> *its snowing hella hard right now here...i put the impala away but its still got snow on it  fuck it...that car slides hella easy in the snow, it does hella good with the stocks but on 13s i take off and my speedo goes up too 70 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My caprice has mud all over it now cause 14s and mud swow and warter dont mix midwest weather here sucks :angry:


----------



## E-Town520

shit we tried a couple months ago n the lady across the street called the cops :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 09:00 PM~16127764
> *My caprice has mud all over it now cause 14s and mud swow and warter dont mix midwest weather here sucks :angry:
> *


my skirts keep the snow off of the quarters and on the main roads when i was driving there wasnt any snow now there is, we're supposed too get like 3 inches tonight...the el camino is the one thats got mud all on the side i need too wash it...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:01 PM~16127774
> *shit we tried a couple months ago n the lady across the street called the cops  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: i wanna throw a fuel injected motor in the impala but i also like too have carbed motors cause they're easier too work on and cheaper too...i'll probably just build a nasty ass cammed out motor for it, i got the original 327 in the garage already almost fully rebuilt, just needs new pistons thats it everything else is new...but i might just keep that OG since its the original motor and get me a cheap $300 350 and build it and chrome it


----------



## E-Town520

couple pics of my interior and motor


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:04 PM~16127833
> *couple pics of my interior and motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it have a different dash? its a cutty right?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:03 PM~16127813
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i wanna throw a fuel injected motor in the impala but i also like too have carbed motors cause they're easier too work on and cheaper too...i'll probably just build a nasty ass cammed out motor for it, i got the original 327 in the garage already almost fully rebuilt, just needs new pistons thats it everything else is new...but i might just keep that OG since its the original motor and get me a cheap $300 350 and build it and chrome it
> *


my dads friend has a 327 in his truck with a mild cam it sounds like a bored out 454


----------



## E-Town520

og dash yea its a cutty I just have a dash mat over it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:06 PM~16127860
> *my dads friend has a 327 in his truck with a mild cam it sounds like a bored out 454
> *


i have a 283 that has a mild cam in it too with 350 heads 4bbl carb edelbrock intake and headers with dual exhaust it sounds good and moves the impala good for being so big...im gonna redo the exhaust and throw flows on it right now i got turbo's they sound good from the back, u can hear the cam real good but i want it a little bit louder.


----------



## E-Town520

we got flowmaster headers n tips with glass packs on the '65


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:07 PM~16127874
> *og dash yea its a cutty I just have a dash mat over it
> *


hmm it looks different too me for some reason maybe its just the angle of the pic...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 10:03 PM~16127813
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i wanna throw a fuel injected motor in the impala but i also like too have carbed motors cause they're easier too work on and cheaper too...i'll probably just build a nasty ass cammed out motor for it, i got the original 327 in the garage already almost fully rebuilt, just needs new pistons thats it everything else is new...but i might just keep that OG since its the original motor and get me a cheap $300 350 and build it and chrome it
> *


What are the good and bad of a fuel injected motor versus a carbed 1?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:09 PM~16127903
> *hmm it looks different too me for some reason maybe its just the angle of the pic...
> *


yea its the angle it threw me off too for a minute now that u say that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:09 PM~16127901
> *we got flowmaster headers n tips with glass packs on the '65
> *


we got flows on the El Camino but i dont like the way it sounds, sounds like its underwater or something when ur driving in town but when u punch it it sounds good, i think its just the size of the pipe on the exhaust...


----------



## E-Town520

yea the tips change the sound


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 09:10 PM~16127913
> *What are the good and bad of a fuel injected motor versus a carbed 1?
> *


Good
like on a LT1 or LS motors which are in Corvettes and shit
they have more power then the older motor
they get better gas mileage then a carbed motor
Bad
they run off of a Computer so there's hella more wires and sensors and shit
they're tougher too get running in a old chevy u need the computer and harness out of the car u get it out of


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 10:13 PM~16127964
> *Good
> like on a LT1 or LS motors which are in Corvettes and shit
> they have more power then the older motor
> they get better gas mileage then a carbed motor
> Bad
> they run off of a Computer so there's hella more wires and sensors and shit
> they're tougher too get running in a old chevy u need the computer and harness out of the car u get it out of
> *


dont tink i would want 1 of those seems like there a headache


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:13 PM~16127960
> *yea the tips change the sound
> *


the size of the actual pipe does that u have going from ur manifold too the back, the bigger the pipe the deeper the tone and the louder, but the smaller makes it sound like its farting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

my dad had 3 inch pipes all the way to 2 inch tips and it sounded weak so he got 3 inch n that fucker sounds like a beast


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 09:15 PM~16127989
> *dont tink i would want 1 of those seems like there a headache
> *


yea unless u know what ur doing its easy but if you dont it can be, thats why i stick too carbed motors for now :biggrin: :biggrin: my motor has alot of power for a 283 it spins the tires for a long way if i punch it and with the Limited Slip rear end it'll do doughnuts, i remember me and my dad were coming back from a BBQ late at night and i was in my Impala and he was in The Glasshouse and a Acura pulled up next too me and i took off normal but whenever i take off it kinda like jumps forward real quick like if i was trying too take off fast but i wasnt so i heard him punch it so i got on it a bit and passed him up and let off real quick and they kept going and was like "What now homie" as they passed me up so i caught back up too them again but this time slammed it into 1st and punched it i left them way the fuck back there like 4 or 5 car lengths and stayed on it longer too make sure they werent gonna catch up, then they passed me up and went next too my dad and he started fucking with them too and they raced i just saw the glasshouse squat the ass end down and it was gone he left them wayy the fuck behind him too then pulled up too the stop light and was burning out :biggrin: that shit was fun


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:18 PM~16128029
> *my dad had 3 inch pipes all the way to 2 inch tips and it sounded weak so he got 3 inch n that fucker sounds like a beast
> *


yea the elco has like 2 or 2 1/2 inch exhaust thats why it sounds funny, everyone like the way it sounds at school cause its loud but i dont care for it too much...its got a 90s 350 out of a Suburban


----------



## E-Town520

right right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:25 PM~16128134
> *right right
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

u makin fun of the way I spoked


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:29 PM~16128177
> *u makin fun of the way I spoked
> *


u sounded like Carl the "Toof" Williams from In living Color :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 10:22 PM~16128097
> *yea unless u know what ur doing its easy but if you dont it can be, thats why i stick too carbed motors for now :biggrin:  :biggrin: my motor has alot of power for a 283 it spins the tires for a long way if i punch it and with the Limited Slip rear end it'll do doughnuts, i remember me and my dad were coming back from a BBQ late at night and i was in my Impala and he was in The Glasshouse and a Acura pulled up next too me and i took off normal but whenever i take off it kinda like jumps forward real quick like if i was trying too take off fast but i wasnt so i heard him punch it so i got on it a bit and passed him up and let off real quick and they kept going and was like "What now homie" as they passed me up so i caught back up too them again but this time slammed it into 1st and punched it i left them way the fuck back there like 4 or 5 car lengths and stayed on it longer too make sure they werent gonna catch up, then they passed me up and went next too my dad and he started fucking with them too and they raced i just saw the glasshouse squat the ass end down and it was gone he left them wayy the fuck behind him too then pulled up too the stop light and was burning out  :biggrin: that shit was fun
> *


Know your racing the low low and carbed mototors seem cool to me never let me down


----------



## six trey impala

we're all into fast cars and working on motors, my bro's malibu is real quick he's got a built 350 with corvette heads on it...
heres a vid comming out the park he's got the Silver Malibu they smoke up the road at the end...im driving the blue regal


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 09:32 PM~16128225
> *Know your racing the low low and carbed mototors seem cool to me never let me down
> *


Once in a while i like too Hot Rod the Low low, now i cant with those coils in the front i'll probably wreck with all the bouncing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 05:10 PM~16125243
> *PICS!!!!
> *


of the wheel

i can't wait to roll them in the summer


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 PM~16128853
> *of the wheel
> 
> i can't wait to roll them in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally!! :biggrin: :biggrin: u got tires?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:40 PM~16127524
> *im jus fuckin with u homie no one told me :biggrin:  :biggrin: u should be on those date line commercials and u can be like "hey hot stuff wanna chat"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha i bet i could, just so long as they dont show my face, cause thatd be a dealbreaker for all the viewers


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Dec 29 2009, 09:01 PM~16127774
> *shit we tried a couple months ago n the lady across the street called the cops  :roflmao:
> *


fool i hate that, ladies always call the cops, some chinese women in a nail salon called the cops on me a couple years ago because i was "Menacing as i walked by" and i guess customers were all scared....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 09:15 PM~16127996
> *the size of the actual pipe does that u have going from ur manifold too the back, the bigger the pipe the deeper the tone and the louder, but the smaller makes it sound like its farting :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no that farting noise is just you in the background


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Dec 30 2009, 12:12 AM~16130315-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha i bet i could, just so long as they dont show my face, cause thatd be a dealbreaker for all the viewers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 12:16 AM~16130363
> *no that farting noise is just you in the background
> *


oh yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Burque.:nobouts:., ModernTimes_Ep  *


whats up modern? :wave:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you got an aftermarket exhaust at all on your six trey at all?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin homies?? :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 12:19 AM~16130397
> *you got an aftermarket exhaust at all on your six trey at all?
> *


yea dual Turbos with headers


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 12:44 AM~16130653
> *was crackin homies?? :wave:
> *


not much homie, any of you gonna party for new years?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 09:22 AM~16132469
> *yea dual Turbos with headers
> *


thats sick, im jus puttin a cherrybomb on mine, you said you made your pipes right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 AM~16132499
> *thats sick, im jus puttin a cherrybomb on mine, you said you made your pipes right?
> *


not on my car but on the glasshouse we did, we put duals on it cause they come single exhaust


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 10:31 AM~16132539
> *not on my car but on the glasshouse we did, we put duals on it cause they come single exhaust
> *


Was up have you talked with your brother yet bout hydro parts?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 AM~16132581
> *Was up have you talked with your brother yet bout hydro parts?
> *


yea he's got no spares right now...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 10:45 AM~16132610
> *yea he's got no spares right now...
> *


Ok cool im probaly goin to wait on the hydros for the lac and just get my body and paint straight first so i can just roll like that and spokes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 30 2009, 09:50 AM~16132639
> *Ok cool im probaly goin to wait on the hydros for the lac and just get my body and paint straight first so i can just roll like that and spokes
> *


coo...or just hit up some homies over there and see if they got parts too put together a pump


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 10:52 AM~16132652
> *coo...or just hit up some homies over there and see if they got parts too put together a pump
> *


Already got 1 complele pump but everyone here is looking for thhe same thing i am but i still need cylinders show balls cups springs solinoids swithes errthang basically so i have a long way to go


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 30 2009, 10:00 AM~16132697
> *Already got 1 complele pump but everyone here is looking for thhe same thing i am but i still need cylinders show balls cups springs solinoids swithes errthang basically so i have a long way to go
> *


ohhhh


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 08:24 AM~16132491
> *not much homie, any of you gonna party for new years?
> *


koo koo, idk yet maybe just be with the moms... :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 09:31 AM~16132539
> *not on my car but on the glasshouse we did, we put duals on it cause they come single exhaust
> *


oh did some one split the manifold for you or something?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 10:48 AM~16133041
> *koo koo, idk yet maybe just be with the moms... :biggrin:
> *


what you gonna get all wasted with some moms on new years???!!??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 AM~16133537
> *what you gonna get all wasted with some moms on new years???!!??
> *


ha na homie gonna be wit moms THEN go have a private party with me n my girl invited only :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

anyone feel that bigg ass earthquake right now????


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 11:51 AM~16133662
> *ha na homie gonna be wit moms THEN go have a private party with me n my girl invited only :rofl: :biggrin:
> *


haha man i got like 3 or 4 private parties with girls, and im still trying to figure outwho i should attend first! is your girl a mommy? is she a milf?


----------



## dropped_97blazer




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 10:57 AM~16133724
> *lol fuck u dogg! i aint checkin her out n i sure as hell aint gonna tell anyone if shes a milf or not!! chale homie :rofl:
> *


oh shit!!! my bad i fucked up i thought u were talkin bout my moms!!! lol :rofl: my bad homie LOL hahahah


----------



## dropped_97blazer

na homie my girl aint even a mommy or milf yet lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 11:37 AM~16133500
> *oh did some one split the manifold for you or something?
> *


naw we jus did true duals my dad had another exhaust pipe too a caprice so we just ran them both coming from each manifold


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 12:04 PM~16133778
> *oh shit!!! my bad i fucked up i thought u were talkin bout my moms!!! lol :rofl: my bad homie LOL hahahah
> *


ahahahahahaha its cool homie, sorry bout the misunderstanding... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 11:28 AM~16134031
> *ahahahahahaha its cool homie, sorry bout the misunderstanding... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL damn hahah i feel fuckn retarded :rofl: well im out.. ima go wash the car n try to get in my stereo check in later homies.. ALRATO uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 12:29 PM~16134050
> *LOL damn hahah i feel fuckn retarded :rofl: well im out.. ima go wash the car n try to get in my stereo check in later homies.. ALRATO uffin:
> *


wish i could wash mine...shit will turn into a ice cube :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 12:05 PM~16133792
> *na homie my girl aint even a mommy or milf yet lol
> *


its definately good shes not a mommy.... so i got a dilemma.... i got a really nice hyna but now this really fucking hotass chola girl wants to lay me, and its like fuck! really hot as girls only go for me when im taken......... help me out.. should i lay them both, or say no to the hot ass hyna?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 12:40 PM~16134138
> *its definately good shes not a mommy.... so i got a dilemma.... i got a really nice hyna but now this really fucking hotass chola girl wants to lay me, and its like fuck! really hot as girls only go for me when im taken......... help me out.. should i lay them both, or say no to the hot ass hyna?
> *


Mount em both then if u girl finds out tell her sorry with ur Barry White voice :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 12:43 PM~16134165
> *Mount em both then if u girl finds out tell her sorry with ur Barry White voice  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha i just showed my older sis what you wrote and she was like "thats just inappropriate, you shouldnt be on there...." haha but is ok, i prolly would do that, the hot ass girl messaged me earlier and she was like, hey call me tonight? i wanna talk para horas y horas. and i was like ok, and she was like your charming....

You know i was the real voice of chef on south park? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 PM~16128860
> *finally!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: u got tires?
> *


the other 3 have brand new 155 80 hankooks :biggrin: i'm going to call my homie to get a tire off him or ask my other homies to help me out and find a tire for it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 PM~16128860
> *finally!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: u got tires?
> *


the other 3 have brand new 155 80 hankooks :biggrin: i'm going to call my homie to get a tire off him or ask my other homies to help me out and find a tire for it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 11:35 AM~16134103
> *wish i could wash mine...shit will turn into a ice cube :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: damn that sux homie  couple more months till u can wash it :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 11:40 AM~16134138
> *its definately good shes not a mommy.... so i got a dilemma.... i got a really nice hyna but now this really fucking hotass chola girl wants to lay me, and its like fuck! really hot as girls only go for me when im taken......... help me out.. should i lay them both, or say no to the hot ass hyna?
> *


im going tomorrow mornin for her checkup.. im soon to be a daddy.. :biggrin: its kinda coo ones u stop thinkin bout the $$ but then again sux bout the money... :nosad: damn idk homie.. its a hard one :biggrin:  but congrats for havin bitches all over u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 AM~16134165
> *Mount em both then if u girl finds out tell her sorry with ur Barry White voice  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 03:22 PM~16135638
> *haha i just showed my older sis what you wrote and she was like "thats just inappropriate, you shouldnt be on there...." haha but is ok, i prolly would do that, the hot ass girl messaged me earlier and she was like, hey call me tonight? i wanna talk para horas y horas. and i was like ok, and she was like your charming....
> 
> You know i was the real voice of chef on south park?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


fuck it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 29 2009, 08:24 PM~16127298
> *wait.... cocky? ok back up my statement, i dont know what that means, pero here... Im not the most "attractive" dude physically, especially with my shaved head and goattee, pero i am a boxer, a mixed martial artist, and i am confident that i could kick the shit out of your man along with millions of others. The way i speak spanish and let my cig just hang in my mouth at the corner while i always have my disgusted look on my face intrigues alot of girls, along with the way i speak in slang-ridden english by day, and then all of a sudden a girl decides to call me and i blow their mind by actually saying heartfelt, uncheesy shit that they love, alot of girls also go crazy over my voice.
> 
> may i ask if oyu yourself are an aspiring lowrdier or already one or just kickin it here?
> *



okay I am glad that you are "confident" then. But Me I am wanting to buy a car to fix it on my own BUT as of right now, I don't have the knowledge to do so.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 09:59 PM~16140243
> *im going tomorrow mornin for her checkup.. im soon to be a daddy.. :biggrin:  its kinda coo ones u stop thinkin bout the $$ but then again sux bout the money... :nosad: damn idk homie.. its a hard one :biggrin:   but congrats for havin bitches all over u :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh really bro? how old are you guys? shes really prego? this might sound fake, but serio, props to you, i thought i was gonna be a daddy a couple times, i even picked out names but the girl literally overnight left the state, and then another went in cause she was having pregnacny symptoms and they told her that she was 100% infertile, and the symptoms were being cause by pretty much her vagina and uterus practically shutting down... i was actually sad, i couldnt support on pero i know id be a good daddy..... someday hopefully.... you happy bout it? im happy to hear you didnt bail or anything


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 31 2009, 12:39 AM~16142248
> *okay I am glad that you are "confident" then. But Me I am wanting to buy a car to fix it on my own BUT as of right now, I don't have the knowledge to do so.
> *


how old are you hyna? let me tell you, do not, i repeat do not buy a four door! and buy something seventy's or up that is not in too bad of condition, that way you can customize it, pero you dont have to pound out floor boards or spend months searching for parts....

Entonces i bought a four door (intentionally so i could have less discretion wit chopping it all up and doing what i willed) pero its in horrible shape, i got wood slats down on the floor cuz i dont have a welder right now to put in new boards, y no trabajar ahora, and the guy that "ordered" my essential parts took my money and ran....

what models do you like?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM~16142278
> *oh really bro? how old are you guys? shes really prego? this might sound fake, but serio, props to you, i thought i was gonna be a daddy a couple times, i even picked out names but the girl literally overnight left the state, and then another went in cause she was having pregnacny symptoms and they told her that she was 100% infertile, and the symptoms were being cause by pretty much her vagina and uterus practically shutting down... i was actually sad, i couldnt support on pero i know id be a good daddy..... someday hopefully.... you happy bout it? im happy to hear you didnt bail or anything
> *


yuup well thats the crazy thing homie im just 16 n shes 17 turnin 18.. yup.. damn foreal that sucks bro usually its the other way around.. damn sorry to hear that bro  yuup i kno u will homie jus keep ur head up :thumbsup: yea im pretty happy :biggrin: yuup chale i dont like the guys that act all macho n shit that say "shit when i get my girl pregnant ima stay wit her till the end!" then bail.. dumbass foos :angry:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 30 2009, 10:47 PM~16141004
> *fuck it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha entonces how you been bro? anybody got a new years resolution?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 01:07 AM~16142411
> *yuup well thats the crazy thing homie im just 16 n shes 17 turnin 18.. yup.. damn foreal that sucks bro usually its the other way around.. damn sorry to hear that bro  yuup i kno u will homie jus keep ur head up :thumbsup: yea im pretty happy :biggrin: yuup chale i dont like the guys that act all macho n shit that say "shit when i get my girl pregnant ima stay wit her till the end!" then bail.. dumbass foos :angry:
> *


yeah bro, daym! your pimpin it up, thats always down to have a pretty older girl, entonces, boy girl? names you like?


----------



## six trey impala

its snowing hard right now we're supposed too get like 7 inches :guns: :guns:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 01:30 PM~16146347
> *its snowing hard right now we're supposed too get like 7 inches :guns:  :guns:
> *


damn bor where you at? we got like a milimeter..... psh so when you gonna start your setup?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 01:38 PM~16146419
> *damn bor where you at? we got like a milimeter..... psh so when you gonna start your setup?
> *


Yakima Washington...im already starting on it im gonna cut out the rear cylinder holes and run my hoses too the back then build my rack and weld that in place and set my pumps in


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 11:50 AM~16145959
> *yeah bro, daym! your pimpin it up, thats always down to have a pretty older girl, entonces, boy girl? names you like?
> *


haha yuup i think its better no BS drama wit girls ur age cuz they aready mature, well most of em anyways.. :biggrin: we dont know yet bout that, but i like natalia for a girl n my girl wants junior for a guy :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 12:30 PM~16146347
> *its snowing hard right now we're supposed too get like 7 inches :guns:  :guns:
> *


:wow:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 01:22 PM~16146721
> *Yakima Washington...im already starting on it im gonna cut out the rear cylinder holes and run my hoses too the back then build my rack and weld that in place and set my pumps in
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

the cars are all full of snow, the elco's a tank in the snow for having bald tires haha i went and got some pizza in it, its fun when u want it too be too :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:22 PM~16146721
> *Yakima Washington...im already starting on it im gonna cut out the rear cylinder holes and run my hoses too the back then build my rack and weld that in place and set my pumps in
> *


thats nice bro, what punps you gonna throw in?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 03:23 PM~16147115
> *haha yuup i think its better no BS drama wit girls ur age cuz they aready mature, well most of em anyways..  :biggrin:  we dont know yet bout that, but i like natalia for a girl n my girl wants junior for a guy :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro, i like natalia too, its not a very common name, and it sounds all exotic


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 03:44 PM~16147243
> *thats nice bro, what punps you gonna throw in?
> *


2 Chrome show time pumps...i've had them for like a year already they've just been sittin on the shelf in the garage...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 02:46 PM~16147253
> *yeah bro, i like natalia too, its not a very common name, and it sounds all exotic
> *


YUUP ITS A PRETTY BAD ASS NAME :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:48 PM~16147272
> *2 Chrome show time pumps...i've had them for like a year already they've just been sittin on the shelf in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS SETUP HOMIE! PROPS DOGG!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 03:50 PM~16147296
> *SICK ASS SETUP HOMIE! PROPS DOGG!
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, cant wait till its done...just need powerballs and batts now got some chrome 12" cylinders for 20 bucks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i had 3 pumps but i gave the other one too my dad for the glasshouse cause he wants too juice the glasshouse, but later on im gonna do a 3 pump, i'll just run the 2 pump setup for now and build a badass front pump and use the other ass rears


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:51 PM~16147311
> *thanks homie, cant wait till its done...just need powerballs and batts now got some chrome 12" cylinders for 20 bucks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yuup! :biggrin: WHAT?!?! :wow: whered u get em from?? thats cheap!! good job dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 03:55 PM~16147339
> *yuup! :biggrin: WHAT?!?! :wow: whered u get em from?? thats cheap!! good job dogg :thumbsup:
> *


a homeboy hooked it up...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:55 PM~16147344
> *a homeboy hooked it up...
> *



thas wasup dogg! nice deal homie..


----------



## six trey impala

I need too start my a-arms already, i got some from the junk yard a while back...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:57 PM~16147361
> *I need too start my a-arms already, i got some from the junk yard a while back...
> *


koo they reinforced?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 03:57 PM~16147356
> *thas wasup dogg! nice deal homie..
> *


yea the homies hooked it up real good with the whole setup, i know i wont get another deal like it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 02:59 PM~16147379
> *yea the homies hooked it up real good with the whole setup, i know i wont get another deal like it
> *


huuh true dogg, wish i knew alot of people liek that thatll hook me up wit bomb ass deals.. :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 03:58 PM~16147366
> *koo they reinforced?
> *


naw they're just stock Impala a-arms im gonna extend them 1 1/2 and reinforce them


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:00 PM~16147389
> *huuh true dogg, wish i knew alot of people liek that thatll hook me up wit bomb ass deals.. :happysad:
> *


yea im pretty lucky...post pics of ur ride homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:03 PM~16147412
> *naw they're just stock Impala a-arms im gonna extend them 1 1/2 and reinforce them
> *


 nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:03 PM~16147421
> *yea im pretty lucky...post pics of ur ride homie
> *


ill take some tonight n post em up dogg :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Wat up MIKE66! :wave: :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:11 PM~16147476
> *ill take some tonight n post em up dogg :biggrin:
> *


  
what color is it?


----------



## MIKE66

Im 15 and this is my ride mite be heading out to LA soon im tradeing it


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:15 PM~16147517
> *Wat up MIKE66! :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats good homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:15 PM~16147526
> *
> what color is it?
> *


its like a brandywhine color.. cant really tell cuz its faded but im gonna sand it down primer it then paint it like a dark purple thast purple in the day n blackish at night.. i want to put flakes onn it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:15 PM~16147529
> *Im 15 and this is my ride mite be heading out to LA soon im tradeing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car is Clean been following the build up...guess its time for something else :biggrin: 
what kind of car are you tryin to get now?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:16 PM~16147539
> *its like a brandywhine color.. cant really tell cuz its faded but im gonna sand it down primer it then paint it like a dark purple thast purple in the day n blackish at night.. i want to put flakes onn it :biggrin:
> *


coo...i used too have a shit load of parts for regals when i parted my 85, now all i have is a drivers side tail light and grill...i think i have an electric trunk popper too


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:16 PM~16147541
> *Car is Clean been following the build up...guess its time for something else :biggrin:
> what kind of car are you tryin to get now?
> *


haha thanks bro

mite be geting a 1977 Lincoln continetal convertable
candy red fresh interior and never been cut out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:18 PM~16147553
> *haha thanks bro
> 
> mite be geting a 1977 Lincoln continetal convertable
> candy red fresh interior and never been cut out
> *


damn convertible thats rare...those cars look good with the frenched front bumper and laying frame


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:17 PM~16147551
> *coo...i used too have a shit load of parts for regals when i parted my 85, now all i have is a drivers side tail light and grill...i think i have an electric trunk popper too
> *


koo.. right now i need a new battery, replace some hoses on the carberator (i think) n a new ingition switch, n the dome light for inside..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:20 PM~16147570
> *koo.. right now i need a new battery, replace some hoses on the carberator (i think) n a new ingition switch, n the dome light for inside..
> *


ohh u need the cover? or the whole dome light?


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:19 PM~16147564
> *damn convertible thats rare...those cars look good with the frenched front bumper and laying frame
> *


Hell yeah the guy is in LA gotta figure out a way to get the cars swamped mite take another trip down there


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:21 PM~16147577
> *ohh u need the cover? or the whole dome light?
> *


well it has the wires n the thing that holds it in i jus need the bulb n the cover for it..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:21 PM~16147586
> *Hell yeah the guy is in LA gotta figure out a way to get the cars swamped mite take another trip down there
> *


coo...u gonna cut that one too?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:21 PM~16147588
> *well it has the wires n the thing that holds it in i jus need the bulb n the cover for it..
> *


I got a cover...


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:22 PM~16147594
> *coo...u gonna cut that one too?
> *



thinking of it cuz i just mite bag it cuz i love the way lincons lay out if not then ima just put and old school set up in it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:23 PM~16147596
> *I got a cover...
> *


damn i need the bulb..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:23 PM~16147599
> *thinking of it cuz i just mite bag it cuz i love the way lincons lay out if not then ima just put and old school set up in it
> *


yea i'd just put like a Whammy pump with 4 batts...a Air Craft Setup would be sick but that shits expensive


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:24 PM~16147603
> *damn i need the bulb..
> *


isnt it just a normal bulb that u can get a shucks?


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:26 PM~16147613
> *yea i'd just put like a Whammy pump with 4 batts...a Air Craft Setup would be sick but that shits expensive
> *



yeah i know lol plus i would really trust air craft and not really a big fan of them but if i do lift it ill just put lyk 1 pump or a whammy tank with 6 or 4 batterys


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:27 PM~16147620
> *isnt it just a normal bulb that u can get a shucks?
> *


idk.. are they?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:28 PM~16147625
> *yeah i know lol plus i would really trust air craft and not really a big fan of them but if i do lift it ill just put lyk 1 pump or a whammy tank with 6 or 4 batterys
> *


i think a hardlined whammy would be perfect...they're cleaner looking and u'd still have hella room too do other stuff


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 04:29 PM~16147634
> *idk.. are they?
> *


im pretty sure...i put new bulbs in my dome lights on the Impala and i got them from there...


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:29 PM~16147641
> *i think a hardlined whammy would be perfect...they're cleaner looking and u'd still have hella room too do other stuff
> *



yeah it would be plus i have no trunk space in my glasshouse with the pumps and batterys lol lincoln has a bigger trunk


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:30 PM~16147653
> *yeah it would be plus i have no trunk space in my glasshouse with the pumps and batterys lol lincoln has a bigger trunk
> *


yea they both are pretty big...my dad just wants too do a basic 2 pump 6 batt setup in his glasshouse so he'll still have room for whatever in the back...


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:32 PM~16147668
> *yea they both are pretty big...my dad just wants too do a basic 2 pump 6 batt setup in his glasshouse so he'll still have room for whatever in the back...
> *



yeah that would be clean ...haha my trunk was my back seat haha had no room for anything


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:35 PM~16147698
> *yeah that would be clean ...haha my trunk was my back seat haha had no room for anything
> *


yea it hard doin 3 pump setups in cars and still have room...i got plenty of room in my trunk too play with i already know how im doing the setup i'll still have room for amps and subs...all the dips in the impala trunks help out...


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:38 PM~16147716
> *yea it hard doin 3 pump setups in cars and still have room...i got plenty of room in my trunk too play with i already know how im doing the setup i'll still have room for amps and subs...all the dips in the impala trunks help out...
> *



haha yeah they do help out alot...i also gotta build my 66 caprice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:39 PM~16147731
> *haha yeah they do help out alot...i also gotta build my 66 caprice
> *


u got pics? we got rid of a 66 Caprice a while back it was a factory big block car, had bucket seats and console with the gauges and telescopic and tilt wheel


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:40 PM~16147741
> *u got pics? we got rid of a 66 Caprice a while back it was a factory big block car, had bucket seats and console with the gauges and telescopic and tilt wheel
> *



haha naw not right now but my 66 is an A/C Car had power everything power seats too and tilt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:42 PM~16147760
> *haha naw not right now but my 66 is an A/C Car had power everything power seats too and tilt
> *


damn thats coo ours was A/C too but didnt have power windows or seats...


----------



## six trey impala

u got hella toys for being 15 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:30 PM~16147650
> *im pretty sure...i put new bulbs in my dome lights on the Impala and i got them from there...
> *


koo thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 03:48 PM~16147272
> *2 Chrome show time pumps...i've had them for like a year already they've just been sittin on the shelf in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are perty bro, how much were they?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 04:18 PM~16147553
> *haha thanks bro
> 
> mite be geting a 1977 Lincoln continetal convertable
> candy red fresh interior and never been cut out
> *


is that one of them licolns they only made like 183 of or something like that?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Whats up Seanjohn hows your new years goin? :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 05:59 PM~16148454
> *those are perty bro, how much were they?
> *


i got em cheap homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

IM FINALLY GONNA GET A PUMP.. I TRADED MY DVD/CD CAR STEREO N KICKER FOR A COMPLETE PRO HOPPER PUMP.. CAN ANYONE TELL ME EVERYTHING ELSE I WOULD NEED IM NEW TO THIS SHIT..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 06:08 PM~16148529
> *i got em cheap homie
> *


i think im prolly gonna get some BM's or pitbull pumps when i save up here soon


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 05:07 PM~16148521
> *Whats up Seanjohn hows your new years goin?  :wave:
> *


was crackin dogg! mines goin pretty good gonna get laid in a bit! :biggrin: how bout urs dogg??


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 04:48 PM~16147272
> *2 Chrome show time pumps...i've had them for like a year already they've just been sittin on the shelf in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send them over here ill put em to some good use :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 05:15 PM~16147529
> *Im 15 and this is my ride mite be heading out to LA soon im tradeing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ghouse im 14 with a ghouse to


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 31 2009, 05:30 PM~16147653
> *yeah it would be plus i have no trunk space in my glasshouse with the pumps and batterys lol lincoln has a bigger trunk
> *


You have more space thein i have in my ghouse i have 10 batterys and 3 pumps messy as hell to im goin to clean it up over the winter and go down to 6 batts and 2 pumps


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 07:11 PM~16148572
> *IM FINALLY GONNA GET A PUMP.. I TRADED MY DVD/CD CAR STEREO N KICKER FOR A COMPLETE PRO HOPPER PUMP.. CAN ANYONE TELL ME EVERYTHING ELSE I WOULD NEED IM NEW TO THIS SHIT..
> *


Solinoids,cylinders,cups,springs,switches,hoses,show balls i know im probaly missing something


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 31 2009, 06:17 PM~16148626
> *was crackin dogg! mines goin pretty good gonna get laid in a bit! :biggrin: how bout urs dogg??
> *


haha its ok, im not drunk so it could be better, and im not getting laid....so....

im gonna go play poker, i think our pot is up to bout 70 so far unless more people come, so ill see what i can get...

get laid by a preggo chick?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 07:02 PM~16149022
> *Solinoids,cylinders,cups,springs,switches,hoses,show balls i know im probaly missing something
> *


yup pretty much and batts and i'd get spare pump motors...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:20 PM~16150009
> *yup pretty much and batts and i'd get spare pump motors...
> *


Most def if you swanging and check out my build up everyone


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 PM~16150023
> *Most def if you swanging and check out my build up everyone
> *


----------



## six trey impala

Page 5.20  

Premium Sportway :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 06:59 PM~16148994
> *You have more space thein i have in my ghouse i have 10 batterys and 3 pumps messy as hell to im goin to clean it up over the winter and go down to 6 batts and 2 pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets see pics of this thing swangin, i know u got enough juice in the trunk too do something :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 06:13 PM~16148589
> *i think im prolly gonna get some BM's or pitbull pumps when i save up here soon
> *


go with BMH they got good shit...
id get all ur other shit straight before worrying about a setup...a setup should come last, get ur car running good and dependable first thats what i did, i would have waited longer too get a setup but i couldnt pass up this deal :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:28 PM~16150054
> *lets see pics of this thing swangin, i know u got enough juice in the trunk too do something :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I swinged it twiice but no pics  second try a noid got stuck hno: but next year i got ya since ill be behind the wheel and on the switch :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:29 PM~16150063
> *go with BMH they got good shit...
> id get all ur other shit straight before worrying about a setup...a setup should come last, get ur car running good and dependable first thats what i did, i would have waited longer too get a setup but i couldnt pass up this deal :biggrin:
> *


Thats the first thing i did on my lac got her running then body next hydros :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:33 PM~16150080
> *I swinged it twiice but no pics  second try a noid got stuck hno: but next year i got ya since ill be behind the wheel and on the switch :thumbsup:
> *


that shits scary, start breaking shit or burning up shit, or when a switch gets stuck...thats why im gonna run Carling switches on my front and back switches dont want those shits getting stuck :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:37 PM~16150099
> *that shits scary, start breaking shit or burning up shit, or when a switch gets stuck...thats why im gonna run Carling switches on my front and back switches dont want those shits getting stuck :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: and it was my noid not switch and i lost about two batterys they caught on fire  but caught it quick enough before it got bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:38 PM~16150104
> *:yessad: and it was my noid not switch and i lost about two batterys they caught on fire   but caught it quick enough before it got bad
> *


i remember i was holding the trunk on my brothers old malibu when he was hopping it, and the trunk caught on fire i got scared and dropped the trunk and took off like an idiot, i was pretty small back then i think like 11 or 12...i didnt even think about grabbing the quick disconnect :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

thats one thing that u should get Seanjohn get a quick disconnect that could save ur car and ur life


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:40 PM~16150112
> *i remember i was holding the trunk on my brothers old malibu when he was hopping it, and the trunk caught on fire i got scared and dropped the trunk and took off like an idiot, i was pretty small back then i think like 11 or 12...i didnt even think about grabbing the quick disconnect  :banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the first thing i did was grap the and it sparked i had a friend with me inside while hopping it and once he since the fire he took off like a biaaatch :roflmao: I started blowing it like a dummy


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:42 PM~16150125
> *thats one thing that u should get Seanjohn get a quick disconnect that could save ur car and ur life
> *


Get one under the seat just in case you cant go to the back of the car to disconnect it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:43 PM~16150128
> *Thats the first thing i did was grap the and it sparked i had a friend with me inside while hopping it and once he since the fire he took off like a biaaatch :roflmao: I started blowing it like a dummy
> *


yea they spark when the noids get stuck, thats how u know u got bad solenoids when u go too hook up ur quick disconnect and the solenoids spark


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:44 PM~16150139
> *yea they spark when the noids get stuck, thats how u know u got bad solenoids when u go too hook up ur solenoids and they spark
> *


I need new noid now too i want some new batterys too how much are batterys around there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:46 PM~16150149
> *I need new noid now too i want some new batterys too how much are batterys around there
> *


i got a hookup 45 a piece


----------



## six trey impala

is ur car pretty snappy like on the first lick does it move pretty good?


----------



## six trey impala

Accumax solenoids are pretty good, they're supposed too be heavy duty they last longer but they still burn up...BMH has that special right now on them


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:47 PM~16150155
> *is ur car pretty snappy like on the first lick does it move pretty good?
> *


Yea when there freshly charged and there hot i can meke the rear end dance it comes off the ground on 1 tap but i think thats cause it has alot of volts goin to it but the front has less volts but it will get up a little but but my front pumps garbage :angry:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:50 PM~16150169
> *Accumax solenoids are pretty good, they're supposed too be heavy duty they last longer but they still burn up...BMH has that special right now on them
> *


 :0 Im about to look at those now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:51 PM~16150179
> *Yea when there freshly charged and there hot i can meke the rear end dance it comes off the ground on 1 tap but i think thats cause it has alot of volts goin to it but the front has less volts but it will get up a little but but my front pumps garbage :angry:
> *


that blue regal thats in the vid, that car is snappy its got a BMH setup in it, u can hop the ass end on it and its got 16 inch cylinders the front is even more snappy it'll kiss the ground with the back bumper...i want my car too be snappy in the front, im gonna run all 8 batts too the front


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 10:53 PM~16150188
> *that blue regal thats in the vid, that car is snappy its got a BMH setup in it, u can hop the ass end on it and its got 16 inch cylinders the front is even more snappy it'll kiss the ground with the back bumper...i want my car too be snappy in the front, im gonna run all 8 batts too the front
> *


Sound like your goin to be swanging that tre :biggrin: and im afraid that if i want to get decent inches in the lac im goin to have to double it if i decide to keep the og big block motor :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:58 PM~16150218
> *Sound like your goin to be swanging that tre :biggrin: and im afraid that if i want to get decent inches in the lac im goin to have to double it if i decide to keep the og big block motor :angry:
> *


naww make it a Singlegate it'll do decent inches run like 10 or 12 batts u'll have fun...shit if i were you i'd put a chevy motor in it...so i can chrome it out all the parts are wayy cheaper then any other motor and the parts are easier too find


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 09:58 PM~16150218
> *Sound like your goin to be swanging that tre :biggrin: and im afraid that if i want to get decent inches in the lac im goin to have to double it if i decide to keep the og big block motor :angry:
> *


the 63s not gonna be a hopper but i want it too swang when i want it too...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 11:04 PM~16150250
> *naww make it a Singlegate it'll do decent inches run like 10 or 12 batts u'll have fun...shit if i were you i'd put a chevy motor in it...so i can chrome it out all the parts are wayy cheaper then any other motor and the parts are easier too find
> *


It all depends if i want to keep the car or not but i wanted to run 6 but i know me im a switch happy mofo and it probaly would be best to run 10 cause i have to have my sounds and lay it out like that blue caddy i posted and probaly in the future get a piston pump and a adex and i want to do a 350 or a 305 cause there so cheap around here after i roll the car for about a year i might do that but just will have to get the info to were to weld the new mount and trnny stuff but i will try to probaly get 1 once i move back in my house (caught a fire) and start chromeing it out and stuff any pic of your motor


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 11:06 PM~16150267
> *the 63s not gonna be a hopper but i want it too swang when i want it too...
> *


most def and just in case someone calls you out :0 you know your ready :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 10:12 PM~16150305
> *It all depends if i want to keep the car or not but i wanted to run 6 but i know me im a switch happy mofo and it probaly would be best to run 10 cause i have to have my sounds and lay it out like that blue caddy i posted and probaly in the future get a piston pump and a adex and i want to do a 350 or a 305 cause there so cheap around here after i roll the car for about a year i might do that but just will have to get the info to were to weld the new mount and trnny stuff but i will try to probaly get 1 once i move back in my house (caught a fire) and start chromeing it out and stuff any pic of your motor
> *


yea caddy's look good hopping...i like when u got the front bulldoggin with the a-arms extended...i wanna run a Adex too the front on mine too, i'd like too get a Marzochii pump head too


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 11:31 PM~16150419
> *yea caddy's look good hopping...i like when u got the front bulldoggin with the a-arms extended...i wanna run a Adex too the front on mine too, i'd like too get a Marzochii pump head too
> *


Yea look at this 1 its my motivation this kind of makes me want to do all red what ya think? and you always have to have the adexs cant go wrong with that :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

damn that thing is clean and still catching air


----------



## six trey impala

found another project im gonna try too get...gotta sell the Celica first


----------



## six trey impala

Oh yea Happy New Years everyone!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 06:02 PM~16149022
> *Solinoids,cylinders,cups,springs,switches,hoses,show balls i know im probaly missing something
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 06:20 PM~16149204
> *haha its ok, im not drunk so it could be better, and im not getting laid....so....
> 
> im gonna go play poker, i think our pot is up to bout 70 so far unless more people come, so ill see what i can get...
> 
> get laid by a preggo chick?
> *


fuck it doggy! yupp lol she only 1 month tho.. fuckn doctor canceled appointment today dammit :rant:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 08:42 PM~16150125
> *thats one thing that u should get Seanjohn get a quick disconnect that could save ur car and ur life
> *


how much those run for?? anyone know if theres a thread that teaches u bout hydros? cuz im new to all this shit..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 02:08 AM~16151481
> *how much those run for?? anyone know if theres a thread that teaches u bout hydros? cuz im new to all this shit..
> *


they arent that spendy...i know theres books on how too install hydro's im sure if u go in the hydraulic forum theres topics in there too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

aight koo thanks dogg, happy new years!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 02:17 AM~16151529
> *aight koo thanks dogg, happy new years!!
> *


yea no problem, you too homie!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:19 AM~16151537
> *yea no problem, you too homie!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 06:02 PM~16149022
> *Solinoids,cylinders,cups,springs,switches,hoses,show balls i know im probaly missing something
> *


n do i need cylinders for the front and back of the car? how many cups do i need? which are the best kind to get? the springs idk which kind i should get i got a 83 regal idk if that helps.. n show balls do i only need 1?? idk shit bout hydraulics sorry doggs.. but i wanna learn! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 02:26 AM~16151570
> *n do i need cylinders for the front and back of the car? how many cups do i need? which are the best kind to get? the springs idk which kind i should get i got a 83 regal idk if that helps.. n show balls do i only need 1?? idk shit bout hydraulics sorry doggs.. but i wanna learn!  :biggrin:
> *


yea u'll need cylinders for the front and back front u'll need 8 inch cylinders and back depending on how high u want the car too lock up u can decide im gonna use 12s in mine, which still give u a pretty good lock, cups u need too get deep cups they're better and safer, springs depending on what u wanna do, if u want ur car too lay u can run 3 tons and cut them a bit if u want but if u want too hop full stack of 3 1/2 or 4 tons would be good, the smaller u go the more the car will lay but it will bottom out on the cross member if u try too hop the bigger u go the higher ur car will sit but wont bottom out when u hop the front for the back the taller springs give u a bigger lock up...and show balls u'll need 2 for the back.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:46 AM~16151640
> *yea u'll need cylinders for the front and back front u'll need 8 inch cylinders and back depending on how high u want the car too lock up u can decide im gonna use 12s in mine, which still give u a pretty good lock, cups u need too get deep cups they're better and safer, springs depending on what u wanna do, if u want ur car too lay u can run 3 tons and cut them a bit if u want but if u want too hop full stack of 3 1/2 or 4 tons would be good, the smaller u go the more the car will lay but it will bottom out on the cross member if u try too hop the bigger u go the higher ur car will sit but wont bottom out when u hop the front for the back the taller springs give u a bigger lock up...and show balls u'll need 2 for the back.
> *


aight thanks dogg! shit now i gotta start savin up to get all that shit.. 

and what if i wanna do 3 wheel n hop the car only sometimes but not be a hopper?? whats the best for that n whats the lowest i can go?? n what do the solenoids do?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 11:55 AM~16152730
> *aight thanks dogg! shit now i gotta start savin up to get all that shit..
> 
> and what if i wanna do 3 wheel n hop the car only sometimes but not be a hopper?? whats the best for that n whats the lowest i can go?? n what do the solenoids do?
> *


Partial frame wrap it just do the arches and front aarms rear end and the solinoids burn up before anything else can like batterys i thinnk dont quote me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 10:55 AM~16152730
> *aight thanks dogg! shit now i gotta start savin up to get all that shit..
> 
> and what if i wanna do 3 wheel n hop the car only sometimes but not be a hopper?? whats the best for that n whats the lowest i can go?? n what do the solenoids do?
> *


u could run 3 tons on ur car it should be enough too play with, if u wanna 3 wheel i'd get 14 inch cylinders for the rear...solenoids is what sends the power too the motor that runs ur pump when u hit the switch


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:18 PM~16153175
> *u could run 3 tons on ur car it should be enough too play with, if u wanna 3 wheel i'd get 14 inch cylinders for the rear...solenoids is what sends the power too the motor that runs ur pump when u hit the switch
> *


Also if you run 14s be sure to get ajustable uppers and lowers or you will learn the hard way :angry:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:18 PM~16153175
> *u could run 3 tons on ur car it should be enough too play with, if u wanna 3 wheel i'd get 14 inch cylinders for the rear...solenoids is what sends the power too the motor that runs ur pump when u hit the switch
> *


:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:22 PM~16153205
> *Also if you run 14s be sure to get ajustable uppers and lowers or you will learn the hard way  :angry:
> *


yea u gotta know what ur gonna run, cause u kinda have too work around the cylinders on the lock up get a slip yoke drive shaft too or else u'll be fucking up the rear seal on ur tranny every time u lock it up and drop it, or ur drive shaft will rub on the body of the car


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:00 AM~16151431
> *found another project im gonna try too get...gotta sell the Celica first
> *


What is it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:27 PM~16153239
> *What is it?
> *


a white 84 caprice landau...i put my celica for sale last night and some guy wants too come get it today already so hopefully i'll have a caprice too :biggrin: :biggrin: the motor has a rod knock but i already have another motor for it so that aint shit


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:45 PM~16153375
> *a white 84 caprice landau...i put my celica for sale last night and some guy wants too come get it today already so hopefully i'll have a caprice too :biggrin:  :biggrin: the motor has a rod knock but i already have another motor for it so that aint shit
> *


Put the money in the tre :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:47 PM~16153395
> *Put the money in the tre :biggrin:
> *


j


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:51 PM~16153425
> *yea...i'll have money for that too once i sell it...the caprice is hella cheap it kinda looks like older people own it...
> heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant see the pic but my lac was owned by some older folks they took good care of the interior but it sat under a car port so the body got a little rust but i looked at a 2 door 84 box before i got the lac when i went with the money it was gone but im glad i got the lac now but i still want to do 1 and put all caddy stuff in it i can see it now looks like the paints coule be cleaned up if its a good deal grab it


----------



## six trey impala

hopefully they come and get this bitch today


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 31 2009, 12:50 AM~16142310
> *how old are you hyna? let me tell you, do not, i repeat do not buy a four door! and buy something seventy's or up that is not in too bad of condition, that way you can customize it, pero you dont have to pound out floor boards or spend months searching for parts....
> 
> Entonces i bought a four door (intentionally so i could have less discretion wit chopping it all up and doing what i willed) pero its in horrible shape, i got wood slats down on the floor cuz i dont have a welder right now to put in new boards, y no trabajar ahora, and the guy that "ordered" my essential parts took my money and ran....
> 
> what models do you like?
> *


I am barely 18 but have had a passion for cars since early on. Honestly I would love a 63impala or a 1961 cadillac coupe deville & would want to try and stick with the original look not TOO customized, you know what i mean?
im sorry to hear that the deal went wrong, do you know who it was or was it a guy you just met?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:53 PM~16153444
> *I cant see the pic but my lac was owned by some older folks they took good care of the interior but it sat under a car port so the body got a little rust but i looked at a 2 door 84 box before i got the lac when i went with the money it was gone but im glad i got the lac now but i still want to do 1 and put all caddy stuff in it
> *


thats what i'd like too do if i get it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 1 2010, 12:54 PM~16153456
> *I am barely 18 but have had a passion for cars since early on. Honestly I would love a 63impala or a 1961 cadillac coupe deville & would want to try and stick with the original look not TOO customized, you know what i mean?
> im sorry to hear that the deal went wrong, do you know who it was or was it a guy you just met?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16153456
> *I am barely 18 but have had a passion for cars since early on. Honestly I would love a 63impala or a 1961 cadillac coupe deville & would want to try and stick with the original look not TOO customized, you know what i mean?
> im sorry to hear that the deal went wrong, do you know who it was or was it a guy you just met?
> *


Keep that passion girl :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:56 PM~16153469
> *Keep that passion bro :thumpsup:
> *


its a girl :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:56 PM~16153474
> *its a girl :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


Sorry edited lol


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:53 PM~16153445
> *hopefully they come and get this bitch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Throw some spokes on it and juice that :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16153459
> *thats what i'd like too do if i get it
> *


Hve you seen that black 1 in the project rides?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Jan 1 2010, 12:58 PM~16153486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Throw some spokes on it and juice that :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its already got 13s on it haha just needs the juice, its hella light only weighs 1900 lbs its a fun car i'd like too keep it but i'd rather have a caprice...it handles hella sick and lights up the tires too, i'll get another one later on...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:59 PM~16153492
> *Hve you seen that black 1 in the project rides?
> *


yea with the full caddy interior its even got the dome lights :biggrin: if u ever go broke and cant finish the caddy sell me the interior :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 02:02 PM~16153503
> *its already got 13s on it haha just needs the juice, its hella light only weighs 1900 lbs its a fun car i'd like too keep it but i'd rather have a caprice...it handles hella sick and lights up the tires too, i'll get another one later on...
> yea with the full caddy interior its even got the dome lights :biggrin: if u ever go broke and cant finish the caddy sell me the interior :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Make it a hopper and i went broke along time ago putting money in the caprice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16153513
> *Make it a hopper and i went broke along time ago putting money in the caprice
> *


cool so i can have the interior?? :biggrin:


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 31 2009, 09:37 PM~16150099
> *that shits scary, start breaking shit or burning up shit, or when a switch gets stuck...thats why im gonna run Carling switches on my front and back switches dont want those shits getting stuck :biggrin:
> *



haha hell yeah first time hoping my car got alittle to switch happy and broke my balljoint i was pist had to go to work in a hour and it was my first day :uh: lol then couple weeks later tried gas hoping it with my uncle and POP!:wow: there goes my rear hoses broke both the fittings off them had a hard time geting it back up the drive way heard it from my dad later on that day :uh:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 02:05 PM~16153525
> *cool so i can have the interior?? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jan 1 2010, 01:06 PM~16153534
> *haha hell yeah first time hoping my car got alittle to switch happy and broke my balljoint i was pist had to go to work in a hour and it was my first day  :uh: lol then couple weeks later tried gas hoping it with my uncle and POP!:wow:  there goes my rear hoses broke both the fittings off them had a hard time geting it back up the drive way heard it from my dad later on that day :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that sucks when u blow hoses then the car just dumps all retarded and throws u around...im gonna get the heavy duty ball joints for mine, i know they're still gonna break but it'll last longer, i dont wanna land on one of my wheels then i'll have too have another one made for it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 01:07 PM~16153546
> *:nono:  :nosad:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: i hope i can get this car, the pass is all fucked up with snow so it'll be a while...ima call him, if i get it i'll pull that motor out and put the 305 in in a weekend...i'd take the 13s off the impala and put them on it too, white on white :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jan 1 2010, 02:06 PM~16153534
> *haha hell yeah first time hoping my car got alittle to switch happy and broke my balljoint i was pist had to go to work in a hour and it was my first day  :uh: lol then couple weeks later tried gas hoping it with my uncle and POP!:wow:  there goes my rear hoses broke both the fittings off them had a hard time geting it back up the drive way heard it from my dad later on that day :uh:
> *


 :angry:  ball joints suck unbreakable from napa for me and i also busted a hose swanging it before it sucks oils was all in my trunk just thought about it i need to frix that to


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 01:13 PM~16153593
> *:angry:    ball joints suck unbreakable from napa for me and i also busted a hose swanging it before it sucks oils was all in my trunk just thought about it i need to frix that to
> *



haha oil got inside my car....luckly i didenthave my interior in there haha the car was gutted


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jan 1 2010, 02:26 PM~16153716
> *haha oil got inside my car....luckly i didenthave my interior in there haha the car was gutted
> *


Dammmm and you have that white interior i know its no fun to keep it clean is it and do you have a full wrap?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 01:13 PM~16153593
> *:angry:    ball joints suck unbreakable from napa for me and i also busted a hose swanging it before it sucks oils was all in my trunk just thought about it i need to frix that to
> *


i dont want oil leaking in my trunk...or leaky cylinders i hate that


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 02:53 PM~16153921
> *i dont want oil leaking in my trunk...or leaky cylinders i hate that
> *


 :angry: dont remind me i have to replace a cylinder to


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 11:18 AM~16153175
> *u could run 3 tons on ur car it should be enough too play with, if u wanna 3 wheel i'd get 14 inch cylinders for the rear...solenoids is what sends the power too the motor that runs ur pump when u hit the switch
> *


aight koo, n how many solenoids would i need?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 11:22 AM~16153205
> *Also if you run 14s be sure to get ajustable uppers and lowers or you will learn the hard way  :angry:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 02:29 PM~16154163
> *:angry:  dont remind me i have to replace a cylinder to
> *


u can rebuild them...just put new O ring seals


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 02:43 PM~16154288
> *aight koo, n how many solenoids would i need?
> *


it just depends on what you want too do


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 01:52 PM~16154365
> *it just depends on what you want too do
> *


aight koo thanks dogg :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:52 PM~16154364
> *u can rebuild them...just put new O ring seals
> *


I know im just goin to replace them when i get time they have been on there since the 90s


----------



## dropped_97blazer

so wasup wit everyone today?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 1 2010, 04:09 PM~16154501
> *so wasup wit everyone today?
> *


Just got back in from pulling parts off the motor in the lac and trying to pull my aarms but couldent how do you pull those off if anyone knows? and cleaning up cause i have so much dirt and stuff on the frame and aarms


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:14 PM~16154528
> *Just got back in from pulling parts off the motor in the lac and trying to pull my aarms but couldent how do you pull those off if anyone knows? and cleaning up cause i have so much dirt and stuff on the frame and aarms
> *


u dont have too take em off too clean em...but u pull em apart from the ball joints u need a pickle fork for that, then unbolt them from the sides...use Oven Cleaner its like 99 cents it works badass but make sure u wear some gloves that shit is strong it'll make u cough and breath funny...i used it on the whole undercarriage on the impala...i've used it on all my motors too


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:26 PM~16154630
> *u dont have too take em off too clean em...but u pull em apart from the ball joints u need a pickle fork for that, then unbolt them from the sides...use Oven Cleaner its like 99 cents it works badass but make sure u wear some gloves that shit is strong it'll make u cough and breath funny...i used it on the whole undercarriage on the impala...i've used it on all my motors too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was pulling them so i can wrap them soon so i need to go to like harbor freight to get a pickle fork and just use a wrench to remove the bolts from the side??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16154648
> *I was pulling them so i can wrap them soon so i need to go to like harbor freight to get a pickle fork and just use a wrench to remove the bolts from the side??
> *


or u can borrow a pickle fork im sure one of ur homies has one...that should be it...shit homie it would be better too go to the junk yard and get some off another caddy so u dont have too have ur car all taken apart...thats what i did


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:29 PM~16154651
> *or u can borrow a pickle fork im sure one of ur homies has one...that should be it...shit homie it would be better too go to the junk yard and get some off another caddy so u dont have too have ur car all taken apart...thats what i did
> *


There arent any caddys except 1 90 i went to all the yards looking a while ago but no luck  im goint to take mine off then wrap them once i pull them off but i first have to go to harbor freight to get some more wreches dont have the right size to get them off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:34 PM~16154687
> *There arent any caddys except 1 90 i went to all the yards looking a while ago but no luck    im goint to take mine off then wrap them once i pull them off but i first have to go to harbor freight to get some more wreches dont have the right size to get them off
> *


if its a 90 brougham it should be the same...none of ur homies have a parts car?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:35 PM~16154692
> *if its a 90 brougham it should be the same...none of ur homies have a parts car?
> *


I think 1 of is them has 1 i have to get his # cause his are already wrapped :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:36 PM~16154701
> *I think 1 of is them has 1 i have to get his # cause his are already wrapped :cheesy:
> *


shit that would be cool...less work


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:38 PM~16154718
> *shit that would be cool...less work
> *


Yea im goin to buy some of that oven cleaner tonight to clean up my frame for paint and stuff soon you doin a frame off?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:40 PM~16154734
> *Yea im goin to buy some of that oven cleaner tonight to clean up my frame for paint and stuff soon you doin a frame off?
> *


oh yea i wanna redo everything on the car...this frame isnt gonna stay under it ima get another one wrap it and mold it them paint it and chrome...so once its ready i'll just swap the frames


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:44 PM~16154755
> *oh yea i wanna redo everything on the car...this frame isnt gonna stay under it ima get another one wrap it and mold it them paint it and chrome...so once its ready i'll just swap the frames
> *


Sounds like a good idea i nwanna pull the frame but with no garage or space cant even pull a motor  but what would be the best way to clean my motor


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16154773
> *Sounds like a good idea i nwanna pull the frame but with no garage or space cant even pull a motor  but what would be the best way to clean my motor
> *


theres this stuff called oil eater it works really good, i just sprayed that and with a brush it took it off then waited and painted it...
http://base-images.cygnuspub.com/images/Pr...erDe_PTEN_1.png


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16154803
> *theres this stuff called oil eater it works really good, i just sprayed that and with a brush it took it off then waited and painted it...
> http://base-images.cygnuspub.com/images/Pr...erDe_PTEN_1.png
> *


Do you spray it off?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 04:03 PM~16154910
> *Do you spray it off?
> *


yea with a hose


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16156254
> *yea with a hose
> *


Im goin to pick some up tommorow and tell your dad his car could look like this


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 07:04 PM~16156308
> *Im goin to pick some up tommorow and tell your dad his car could look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is sick...the caprice sold already  but i found another car im gonna go look at tomorrow i'll probably pick it up...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 12:00 AM~16159519
> *that car is sick...the caprice sold already  but i found another car im gonna go look at tomorrow i'll probably pick it up...
> *


that sucks homie, what car u gonna look at?? how low u think i should lower my regal?? need some opinions..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16159592
> *that sucks homie, what car u gonna look at?? how low u think i should lower my regal?? need some opinions..
> *


87 Euro Cutty...what do you mean are you cutting the springs or u talking about when u put hydraulics?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 12:37 AM~16159649
> *87 Euro Cutty...what do you mean are you cutting the springs or u talking about when u put hydraulics?
> *


koo koo, yeah im cutting the springs for right now.. till i have all the things i need for my setup.. :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 02:00 AM~16159519
> *that car is sick...the caprice sold already  but i found another car im gonna go look at tomorrow i'll probably pick it up...
> *


Dammm thats the same thing that happened to me with this box but what are you looking at now?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 07:47 AM~16160193
> *Dammm thats the same thing that happened to me with this box but what are you looking at now?
> *


Euro Cutty With Console and Bucket seats


----------



## TBlmd

Great topic. I'm just starting to get into lowriding so this is really helpful.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TBlmd_@Jan 2 2010, 08:24 AM~16160276
> *Great topic. I'm just starting to get into lowriding so this is really helpful.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16160273
> *Euro Cutty With Console and Bucket seats
> *


If you get it are you cutting it and that would be a good hopper :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:33 AM~16160302
> *If you get it are you cutting it and that would be a good hopper :biggrin:
> *


not any time soon i dont think...but i'd like too make it a street car later if i keep it, but i just wanna mob it right now as a daily


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:34 AM~16160305
> *not any time soon i dont think...but i'd like too make it a street car later if i keep it, but i just wanna mob it right now as a daily
> *


Anymore progress on the tre?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:36 AM~16160309
> *Anymore progress on the tre?
> *


naw not yet, been snowing hella here...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:37 AM~16160313
> *naw not yet, been snowing hella here...
> *


I wanna paint a few parts from the lac but too cold its 7 degrees this morning hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:40 AM~16160323
> *I wanna paint a few parts from the lac but too cold its 7 degrees this morning hno:
> *


damn its been like in the 20s here but cause its snowing...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16160332
> *damn its been like in the 20s here but cause its snowing...
> *


Cant wait til sprint i wanna hit some swithces and work on the rides bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:42 AM~16160335
> *Cant wait til sprint i wanna hit some swithces and work on the rides bad
> *


yea that sucks u dont have a garage...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:44 AM~16160342
> *yea that sucks u dont have a garage...
> *


Car port thats it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:45 AM~16160348
> *Car port thats it
> *


shit at least u got another car too roll while u work on the caddy


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:46 AM~16160352
> *shit at least u got another car too roll while u work on the caddy
> *


Yea i have to do some work on the ghouse before summer hits still have to get noids new batterys motor dump but it should be hot by time may comes :biggrin: when are you probaly goin to have the tre ready?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:48 AM~16160359
> *Yea i have to do some work on the ghouse before summer hits still have to get noids new batterys motor dump but it should be hot by time may comes  :biggrin: when are you probaly goin to have the tre ready?
> *


i'll have it done before it warms up for sure...i'd like too have it done in feb...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 09:50 AM~16160365
> *i'll have it done before it warms up for sure...i'd like too have it done in feb...
> *


Whats the weather like there in febuary?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 08:51 AM~16160372
> *Whats the weather like there in febuary?
> *


cold :biggrin: but the sooner its done the better


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Are season doesent start until about may then in november it ends


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 2 2010, 09:00 AM~16160403
> *Are season doesent start until about may then in november it ends
> *


yea same here


----------



## dropped_97blazer

i gotta ?.. whats the difference between 3 and 6 prong switches? does it matter?? whats so good about carling switches?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 12:40 PM~16161225
> *i gotta ?.. whats the difference between 3 and 6 prong switches?  does it matter?? whats so good about carling switches?
> *


carling switches last longer and dont get stuck as easy


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 10:40 AM~16161225
> *i gotta ?.. whats the difference between 3 and 6 prong switches?  does it matter?? whats so good about carling switches?
> *


3 prongs are used for front and back and 6 prong are for side to side, see saw, stuff like that correct me if I'm wrong and get carlings cuz the other cheap switches will get stuck FAST if ur switch happy


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Jan 2 2010, 11:17 AM~16161476-->
> 
> 
> 
> carling switches last longer and dont get stuck as easy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 2 2010, 02:30 PM~16162796
> *3 prongs are used for front and back and 6 prong are for side to side, see saw, stuff like that correct me if I'm wrong and get carlings cuz the other cheap switches will get stuck FAST if ur switch happy
> *


AIGHT THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: I DIDNT KNOW WTF THE DIFFERENCE WAS LOL..
SO IF IM RUNNIN A SINGLE PUMP WIT 2 DUMPS HOW MANY SWITCHES SHOULD I GET? HOW DO U INSTALL THE SWITCH PLATE AND SWITCHES IN UR CAR??


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Whats up homies? hows the first days of 2010 been treatin you?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 2 2010, 05:06 PM~16163983
> *Whats up homies? hows the first days of 2010 been treatin you?
> *


wasup dogg, its been coo for me.. u thnk u can answer my ? above ur post..?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 06:15 PM~16164035
> *wasup dogg, its been coo for me.. u thnk u can answer my ? above ur post..?
> *


shit bro, i dont even know, i dont know too much bout hydros as of yet sorry tho, so you ever end up getting laid like you said? i got a new hyna, she is fucking ill, then me and my homeboys drank some 40 oz Mickeys last night, smoked some shit, good times... you? whatd you do?


----------



## six trey impala

I got my new car 87 Cutty Salon with Power Windows Power Locks Tilt Column and power bucket seat...had to change the radiator on it cause it was cracked but its running real good now, and smooth im really happy with the car...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 2 2010, 06:13 PM~16164473
> *shit bro, i dont even know, i dont know too much bout hydros as of yet sorry tho, so you ever end up getting laid like you said? i got a new hyna, she is fucking ill, then me and my homeboys drank some 40 oz Mickeys last night, smoked some shit, good times... you? whatd you do?
> *


fuck it its all good homie we're in the same boat then.. :biggrin:
lol fuck yeah for 5 hours straight yesterday!! :biggrin: yeah? what happened with those two other ones?? tss thas wasup dogg i got fkd up up fat ol hangover lol, n i cant smoke right now :angry: then party hopped a bit.. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 07:28 PM~16165178
> *I got my new car 87 Cutty Salon with Power Windows Power Locks Tilt Column and power bucket seat...had to change the radiator on it cause it was cracked but its running real good now, and smooth im really happy with the car...
> *


sick! pics?? hows the inside??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 08:36 PM~16165256
> *sick! pics?? hows the inside??
> *


inside needs too be cleaned but has lots of potential...its got grey interior all the dash lights work and the shifter indicator light on the console works too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 07:42 PM~16165335
> *inside needs too be cleaned but has lots of potential...its got grey interior all the dash lights work and the shifter indicator light on the console works too
> *


NICE HOW MUCH?? TRY N GET SOME PICS DOGG.. IMA TRY N GET SOME OF MINE..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 08:43 PM~16165354
> *NICE HOW MUCH?? TRY N GET SOME PICS DOGG.. IMA TRY N GET SOME OF MINE..
> *


i'll get some tomorrow in the day time...i got it for a good price


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 2 2010, 08:28 PM~16165178
> *I got my new car 87 Cutty Salon with Power Windows Power Locks Tilt Column and power bucket seat...had to change the radiator on it cause it was cracked but its running real good now, and smooth im really happy with the car...
> *


nice bro, whats yer plans for it?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 08:35 PM~16165249
> *fuck it its all good homie we're in the same boat then.. :biggrin:
> lol fuck yeah for 5 hours straight yesterday!! :biggrin: yeah? what happened with those two other ones?? tss thas wasup dogg i got fkd up up fat ol hangover lol, n i cant smoke right now :angry: then party hopped a bit.. :biggrin:
> *


you on probation or what, is that why you cant smoke?
but fuck yeah man, i had some rum and eggnog, but 40 ounces all the way, best thing ever invented... 5 hours? fuck bro, how do you do that? for me its like 5 minutes and then sleepy time :biggrin: but anyways this is the second chick, i decided to get rid of the first one, not g enough, this new girl though, shes a fucking monster, like shes all high mainenanc, but thats how i like em, im gonna take her to the next car show so i can show her off and make all the other hynas jealous!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16167313
> *you on probation or what, is that why you cant smoke?
> but fuck yeah man, i had some rum and eggnog, but 40 ounces all the way, best thing ever invented... 5 hours? fuck bro, how do you do that? for me its like 5 minutes and then sleepy time  :biggrin:  but anyways this is the second chick, i decided to get rid of the first one, not g enough, this new girl though, shes a fucking monster, like shes all high mainenanc, but thats how i like em, im gonna take her to the next car show so i can show her off and make all the other hynas jealous!
> *


na not on probation but moms checks me every other week cuz i got caught a while back..  siiick yuup thats right 40oz the way to go! got fucked up off OE n grip of patron n jose cuervo! beerpong too! lol yuuuuuuuuuuuup we jus fucked n had maybe 5-10 min breaks n kept goin lol.. yea but i know what u mean i get all sleepy n hungry once im done lol.. sickk! lol damn i guess homie so wat u had the ride of ur life wit her or what?? :rofl: sick wheres the show at?? where u live dogg??


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 02:55 AM~16167793
> *na not on probation but moms checks me every other week cuz i got caught a while back..  siiick yuup thats right 40oz the way to go! got fucked up off OE n grip of patron n jose cuervo! beerpong too! lol yuuuuuuuuuuuup we jus fucked n had maybe 5-10 min breaks n kept goin lol.. yea but i know what u mean i get all sleepy n hungry once im done lol.. sickk! lol damn i guess homie so wat u had the ride of ur life wit her or what?? :rofl: sick wheres the show at?? where u live dogg??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 2 2010, 03:21 PM~16163117
> *AIGHT THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: I DIDNT KNOW WTF THE DIFFERENCE WAS LOL..
> SO IF IM RUNNIN A SINGLE PUMP WIT 2 DUMPS HOW MANY SWITCHES SHOULD I GET? HOW DO U INSTALL THE SWITCH PLATE AND SWITCHES IN UR CAR??
> *


2 switches its gna b tricky tho cuz when ur car is layed n u hit the front switch the back is gonna lift n then the front after u lock it up u can dump the front n hop or just lift n lower and ur 2nd switch will dump the back but it wont lift it u will have to use ur front switch for that too...I'm still learning on how to wire my switches but hit up kingfish he has a grip of diagrams and for ur switch plate just screw it on


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 3 2010, 02:04 AM~16168022
> *2 switches its gna b tricky tho cuz when ur car is layed n u hit the front switch the back is gonna lift n then the front after u lock it up u can dump the front n hop or just lift n lower and ur 2nd switch will dump the back but it wont lift it u will have to use ur front switch for that too...I'm still learning on how to wire my switches but hit up kingfish he has a grip of diagrams and for ur switch plate just screw it on
> *


koo thanks dogg :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 3 2010, 12:28 AM~16167284
> *nice bro, whats yer plans for it?
> *


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16169374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post pics :werd: and does anyone know how to fix gear indicators cause mines stays in park when i shift?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 11:05 AM~16169421
> *Post pics :werd: and does anyone know how to fix gear indicators cause mines stays in park when i shift?
> *


i'll get some today...naw i've never fixed one, i know my dad has i'll ask him


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 12:08 PM~16169440
> *i'll get some today...naw i've never fixed one, i know my dad has i'll ask him
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

my homies buying a 78 cutty for 500 its baby blue with white top good condition and comes with a set of 13s :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2010, 11:17 AM~16169874
> *my homies buying a 78 cutty for 500 its baby blue with white top good condition and comes with a set of 13s :biggrin:
> *


WTF?! WHERES THAT DEAL BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!  thas wasup tho ur homie is fkn lucky as fuck! does it run?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 01:55 AM~16167793
> *na not on probation but moms checks me every other week cuz i got caught a while back..  siiick yuup thats right 40oz the way to go! got fucked up off OE n grip of patron n jose cuervo! beerpong too! lol yuuuuuuuuuuuup we jus fucked n had maybe 5-10 min breaks n kept goin lol.. yea but i know what u mean i get all sleepy n hungry once im done lol.. sickk! lol damn i guess homie so wat u had the ride of ur life wit her or what?? :rofl: sick wheres the show at?? where u live dogg??
> *


Im in Burque (Albuquerque), naw we didnt fuck on new years, she watched me play poker for awhile, and then we were gonna do shit pero mi madre comes and kicked it at the party for a grip, we just cuddled and talked about shit, and drank a little bit... ima go see her and ill get laid then i guess, its been a while, im fiending for it!!! Yeah if i go more then once, i have to have a power bar right next to me... :biggrin: :biggrin: pero, your getting laid by that prego chica right?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 10:57 AM~16169374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha im guessing its TBA?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 3 2010, 01:49 PM~16170605
> *haha im guessing its TBA?
> *


yup... :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 3 2010, 12:48 PM~16170592
> *Im in Burque (Albuquerque), naw we didnt fuck on new years, she watched me play poker for awhile, and then we were gonna do shit pero mi madre comes and kicked it at the party for a grip, we just cuddled and talked about shit, and drank a little bit... ima go see her and ill get laid then i guess, its been a while, im fiending for it!!! Yeah if i go more then once, i have to have a power bar right next to me...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  pero, your getting laid by that prego chica right?
> *


orale.. hit me up sometime if u ever head out this way dogg.. koo koo.. dam that sucks dogg my jaina had her pad to herself the whole day so shit she was basically askin for my dick by tellin me that lol :rofl: thas koo tho dogg, so u liker her better than ur ex? haha nice doggy when u gonna see her?? lol i know i felt like that before haha.. haha this fool haha power bar.. dam dogg shit she gets up n makes me a home made power bar aka a bomb ass sandwich! :biggrin: yeah thats her dogg, she aint even showin tummy yet so its all good


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 02:05 AM~16167848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha whats up bro? hows was your new years? you have any rides of your life?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 02:14 PM~16170810
> *orale.. hit me up sometime if u ever head out this way dogg.. koo koo.. dam that sucks dogg my jaina had her pad to herself the whole day so shit she was basically askin for my dick by tellin me that lol :rofl: thas koo tho dogg, so u liker her better than ur ex? haha nice doggy when u gonna see her?? lol i know i felt like that before haha.. haha this fool haha power bar.. dam dogg shit she gets up n makes me a home made power bar aka a bomb ass sandwich! :biggrin: yeah thats her dogg, she aint even showin tummy yet so its all good
> *


oh i was gonna say, prego like big old roundness in yer face while shes on top, thatd be weird... but yeah bro central california you near frisco or que? ima try n make it out there soon i got some primas out in central area, y por supuesta well go for a cruise or some shiite... fuck yeah shes better than my ex, shes all crazy i guess she used to be in West locs Doc Califas before she moved out here, shes all crazy, got assets too!  

but yeah at her pad its all good, but my moms all crazy.... 

what else is new ese?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 02:01 PM~16170699
> *yup... :biggrin:
> *


coo coo, hows about somewhere in those plans you include giving it to me! :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 3 2010, 03:33 PM~16171863
> *oh i was gonna say, prego like big old roundness in yer face while shes on top, thatd be weird... but yeah bro central california you near frisco or que? ima try n make it out there soon i got some primas out in central area, y por supuesta well go for a cruise or some shiite... fuck yeah shes better than my ex, shes all crazy i guess she used to be in West locs Doc Califas before she moved out here, shes all crazy, got assets too!
> 
> but yeah at her pad its all good, but my moms all crazy....
> 
> what else is new ese?
> *


lol na shes not like that yet.. na im in so cal dogg, el centro's the name of my city.. its close to the border.. but if u ever do come out here we will fo sho.. lol thas wasup then doggy! wish u guys happy days.. lol sounds good homie.. nuthin much gettin ready to bounce pick up my girl :biggrin: n u?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 04:56 PM~16172037
> *lol na shes not like that yet.. na im in so cal dogg, el centro's the name of my city.. its close to the border.. but if u ever do come out here we will fo sho.. lol thas wasup then doggy! wish u guys happy days.. lol sounds good homie.. nuthin much gettin ready to bounce pick up my girl :biggrin: n u?
> *


just chillin, replaced the serpentine on my sister vw, its hard, cuz its all closed up by the alternater, not in the front, so it took awhile. 
thats cool bro hope you have fun with her


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 1 2010, 12:56 PM~16153469
> *Keep that passion girl  :thumbsup:
> *



I appreciate the uplifting words


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

yeah keep that passion! and take the advice i wrote earlier if you didnt catch it


----------



## six trey impala

here she is...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Looks pretty clean i would throw some spokes and sounds in it and ride it as a daily what size motor ?


----------



## six trey impala

its got the F-41 Suspension Package which is stiffer front and rear sway bars they're fucken huge, stiffer springs and shocks, it rides stiffer then a normal G-body its got Limited Slip rear end and roast the fucken tires, and quick ratio steering, its got the same suspension as the 442 cutlass or Hurst


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16173849
> *Looks pretty clean i would throw some spokes and sounds in it and ride it as a daily what size motor ?
> *


307...I have bigger plans for it, it'll be out this summer


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16173869
> *307...I have bigger plans for it, it'll be out this summer
> *


Are you gonna put the plans out there?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 07:53 PM~16173886
> *Are you gonna put the plans out there?
> *


naw...


----------



## six trey impala

its got every option the cutty's come out with except T-tops or Sun Roof,


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16173912
> *naw...
> *


Cmon :biggrin: let us know paint setup or something


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 3 2010, 07:59 PM~16173955
> *Cmon :biggrin: let us know paint setup or something
> *


 :nono: :nono: u'll see


----------



## E-Town520

here's a couple more pics of the cutty...if I keep it its gonna be painted within the month hopefully


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 3 2010, 03:58 PM~16172050
> *just chillin, replaced the serpentine on my sister vw, its hard, cuz its all closed up by the alternater, not in the front, so it took awhile.
> thats cool bro hope you have fun with her
> *


koo koo thas wasup lerning on ur own... yuup i did we chilled n watched paranormal activity.. :biggrin: so waht did u do today dogg?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 12:58 PM~16170199
> *WTF?! WHERES THAT DEAL BEEN ALL MY LIFE!!!  thas wasup tho ur homie is fkn lucky as fuck! does it run?
> *


i know huh :biggrin: , hell yeah he's lucky and helps the dude out with stuff and he's got a good paying job flooring, he's the one that me my 13s  . yeah he said it ran good and smoked a bit, heat and air conditioning works to


----------



## six trey impala

i picked up mine for 600


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16175498
> *here's a couple more pics of the cutty...if I keep it its gonna be painted within the month hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u bought it painted??? sell me the corner lights


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16173827
> *here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean polo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16176987
> *looks clean polo
> *


thanks beto...im happy with it runs really smooth and has lots of power, handles badass too my first euro 2nd g-body :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:43 AM~16177000
> *thanks beto...im happy with it runs really smooth and has lots of power, handles badass too my first euro 2nd g-body :biggrin:
> *


yeah :cheesy: so what is the impala gonna be put up for work :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2010, 11:38 PM~16176948
> *i know huh :biggrin: , hell yeah he's lucky and helps the dude out with stuff and he's got a good paying job flooring, he's the one that me my 13s  .  yeah he said it ran good and smoked a bit, heat and air conditioning works to
> *


damn nutin but good deals FAR away from me!!! :angry: damn that sucks but props n good luck to ur homie.. 

props to u too six trey  nice car for that price its in way better condition than mine n i got mine for 600 too...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16177055-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah :cheesy: so what is the impala gonna be put up for work :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, for a while...gonna throw a brand new setup for that one
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16177058
> *damn nutin but good deals FAR away from me!!! :angry: damn that sucks but props n good luck to ur homie..
> 
> props to u too six trey  nice car for that price its in way better condition than mine n i got mine for 600 too...
> *


thanks homie he wanted 1000 for it but got him down too 600 brought it home on the roll back and got it running that night


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jan 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16177058-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn nutin but good deals FAR away from me!!! :angry: damn that sucks but props n good luck to ur homie..
> 
> props to u too six trey  nice car for that price its in way better condition than mine n i got mine for 600 too...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16177068
> *yea, for a while...gonna throw a brand new setup for that one
> thanks homie he wanted 1000 for it but got him down too 600 brought it home on the roll back and got it running that night
> *


----------



## six trey impala

whats up with the monte now?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16177068
> *yea, for a while...gonna throw a brand new setup for that one
> thanks homie he wanted 1000 for it but got him down too 600 brought it home on the roll back and got it running that night
> *


thas wasup dogg! damn u should be a salesman ull get people buyin 5 dollar shit for 50 dollars lol.. thas koo tho dogg im workin on mine right now gotta replace some shit like i said the other day.. lonnngg process! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:00 AM~16177108
> *thas wasup dogg!  damn u should be a salesman ull get people buyin 5 dollar shit for 50 dollars lol.. thas koo tho dogg im workin on mine right now gotta replace some shit like i said the other day.. lonnngg process! :biggrin:
> *


haha I do alright on gettin and sell shit :biggrin: :biggrin: yea this car needs work too but its a solid start and at least its driving fixing it is all part of the process of being a lowrider or just a car lover...post pics of ur regal homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:03 AM~16177122
> *haha I do alright on gettin and sell shit :biggrin:  :biggrin: yea this car needs work too but its a solid start and at least its driving fixing it is all part of the process of being a lowrider or just a car lover...post pics of ur regal homie
> *


yuuup true dat homie! i got one pic right now its when it first got here on the car transporter..

Me n the ride u can barely see it tho.. lol i look fkn funny i just noticed :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:08 AM~16177151
> *yuuup true dat homie! i got one pic right now its when it first got here on the car transporter..
> 
> Me n the ride u can barely see it tho.. lol i look fkn funny i just noticed :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur frame matches ur socks :roflmao: jus fuckin with you is it black with grey interior??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16177161
> *ur frame matches ur socks :roflmao: jus fuckin with you is it black with grey interior??
> *


lol i know huh... na its all blue interior but the top part of the back seats are brown for some reason lol :roflmao: the color of the car is a brandywhine i think..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16177178
> *lol i know huh... na its all blue interior but the top part of the back seats are brown for some reason lol :roflmao: the color of the car is a brandywhine i think..
> *


oh damn thats coo, does it have Pillow Seats??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:18 AM~16177195
> *oh damn thats coo, does it have Pillow Seats??
> *


yuuup it has the stock pillow seats.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:20 AM~16177211
> *yuuup it has the stock pillow seats.. :biggrin:
> *


those are hella comfy, i remember my old regal had those...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16177221
> *those are hella comfy, i remember my old regal had those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuuup sure are dogg! u still got it??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:59 AM~16177105
> *whats up with the monte now?
> *


looking for a cd player with 2 or more rca jacks so i can run another amp for my highs, get a price on paint from my homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:25 AM~16177228
> *yuuup sure are dogg! u still got it??
> *


naw ended up parting it out, sold the headlight bezels, header panel, bumper fillers, drivers door, both tail lights, and then sold the shell for $200


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 4 2010, 01:28 AM~16177243
> *looking for a cd player with 2 or more rca jacks so i can run another amp for my highs, get a price on paint from my homie
> *


coo, u gonna do it white again?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:28 AM~16177245
> *naw ended up parting it out, sold the headlight bezels, header panel, bumper fillers, drivers door, both tail lights, and then sold the shell for $200
> *


koo... u dont by any chance have any parts left from it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:29 AM~16177249
> *koo... u dont by any chance have any parts left from it?
> *


just a 85 grill and drivers side tail light...what do you need?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 01:28 AM~16177247
> *coo, u gonna do it white again?
> *


well not really sure yet i wanna do candy


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:30 AM~16177253
> *just a 85 grill and drivers side tail light...what do you need?
> *


orale.. i needed some door panels, ignition switch, steering wheel, carpet lol, dome light, new sunvisors, well actually whole interior lol..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 4 2010, 01:33 AM~16177276
> *well not really sure yet i wanna do candy
> *


ohhh, better make sure u spend on the good shit, once u fuck up its hard too fix cause u cant match it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:36 AM~16177291
> *orale.. i needed some door panels, ignition switch, steering wheel, carpet lol, dome light, new sunvisors, well actually whole interior lol..
> *


ill keep an eye out...i come across them quite a bit


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:37 AM~16177298
> *ill keep an eye out...i come across them quite a bit
> *


aight fo sho dogg, thanks! so wats up wat u n everyone else doin??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 3 2010, 11:40 PM~16176971
> *u bought it painted??? sell me the corner lights
> *


yea but I'm planning on shooting a candy over it...I need my corner lights too 1 is cracked n the other is missing my homie tld me bout a place close to here where they're cheap so if I get the website I'll give it to u


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:39 AM~16177303
> *aight fo sho dogg, thanks! so wats up wat u n everyone else doin??
> *


bout too crash out for tonight :420:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 01:42 AM~16177311
> *yea but I'm planning on shooting a candy over it...I need my corner lights too 1 is cracked n the other is missing my homie tld me bout a place close to here where they're cheap so if I get the website I'll give it to u
> *


i found them new for 70 bucks a piece


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16177312
> *bout too crash out for tonight :420:
> *


im gettin there too dogg.. :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:42 AM~16177315
> *i found them new for 70 bucks a piece
> *


I'm picking mine up $65 for both...if my cousin quits acting like a punk n gives me his that he never used :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 01:44 AM~16177325
> *I'm picking mine up $65 for both
> *


fuck, hook me up for some for that price...


----------



## E-Town520

I think he gots like 3 sets so I'll tlk to him


----------



## six trey impala

Well ima call it a night and go catch some Z'z talk too all u homies manana 
So Long and Good Night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

man a piece of my trim from my top flew off today coming home from work :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 01:46 AM~16177332
> *I think he gots like 3 sets so I'll tlk to him
> *


yea find out i need those covers...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16177335
> *Well ima call it a night and go catch some Z'z talk too all u homies manana
> So Long and Good Night :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good night dogg! hope all is well :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 12:47 AM~16177339
> *man a piece of my trim from my top flew off today coming home from work  :angry:
> *


damn thats sucsk dogg! did u go back n get em?? were they loose?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 12:47 AM~16177343
> *yea find out i need those covers...
> *


alrite cool


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 12:49 AM~16177347
> *damn thats sucsk dogg! did u go back n get em?? were they loose?
> *


nah they were on fine but I guess I was haulin ass on the way home n it flew off its just the lil piece that connects the 1/4 window the rear window I'll never find it if I go back cuz it was dark already


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 12:51 AM~16177354
> *nah they were on fine but I guess I was haulin ass on the way home n it flew off its just the lil piece that connects the 1/4 window the rear window I'll never find it if I go back cuz it was dark already
> *


damn sorry to hear that dogg.. that sucks.. are they easy too find?? expensive?


----------



## E-Town520

its coo they're not expensive but kinda hard to find around here nothin but hardtops


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 01:00 AM~16177390
> *its coo they're not expensive but kinda hard to find around here nothin but hardtops
> *


damn that sucks dogg.. where u live at??


----------



## E-Town520

Arizona


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 01:10 AM~16177415
> *Arizona
> *


orale hows the weather out there??


----------



## E-Town520

its good rite now shit it was nice yesterday man cruised all day with the windows down  how bout over there?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 02:01 AM~16177490
> *its good rite now shit it was nice yesterday man cruised all day with the windows down    how bout over there?
> *


koo koo.. its pretty nice here just gets cold at night n sunny at day..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 01:08 AM~16177151
> *yuuup true dat homie! i got one pic right now its when it first got here on the car transporter..
> 
> Me n the ride u can barely see it tho.. lol i look fkn funny i just noticed :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey bro looks good tho, you need a new haircut tho :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16176444
> *koo koo thas wasup lerning on ur own... yuup i did we chilled n watched paranormal activity.. :biggrin: so waht did u do today dogg?
> *


well, some puto is fucking talking shit about me to my jaina, and we already got some califeros on his ass, i kinda expect that hell be downtown so im gonna fuckin find that vacetta and strap his fucking dick to his chest and show who him who you dont fuck with, i dont know if people fuck with any of you all that often, pero this motherfucker will die, theres already a hiot out by west locs DOC califeros outta fresno.....
he will die, no one talks real shit to my jaina.....

paranormal activity, thats cool, did your girl gvet all scared so you could comfort her? :cheesy:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

so is it a bad idea to just simply chop down my stock springs? anybody got an idea? i figured id take a lil off till i can afford something better, cuz i might have it running by this friday, and i want it to be lower somehow.....


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 4 2010, 12:58 PM~16180381
> *so is it a bad idea to just simply chop down my stock springs? anybody got an idea? i figured id take a lil off till i can afford something better, cuz i might have it running by this friday, and i want it to be lower somehow.....
> *


are u putting in a setup or just lowering it?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 02:11 AM~16177497
> *koo koo.. its pretty nice here just gets cold at night n sunny at day..
> *


thats how it is over here u wouldnt expect the damn desert to be 38 degrees at night haha


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 03:08 PM~16181053
> *are u putting in a setup or just lowering it?
> *


just gonna lower for now, till i get a setup, then ill get some new coils


----------



## E-Town520

u can cut ur stock springs for now


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 03:50 PM~16181416
> *u can cut ur stock springs for now
> *


ok cool thats what i thought, thanx bro


----------



## E-Town520

no problem post pics of it when ur done :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i Chopped the rears a bit, one turn...better get something that'll cut them good, they're a bitch


----------



## E-Town520

we usually use a plasma on 'em but damn plasma uses up all the power for the house :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16183107
> *we usually use a plasma on 'em but damn plasma uses up all the power for the house  :roflmao:
> *


i used a hacksaw on the ones too the impala it was a bitch...


----------



## E-Town520

damn how long did it take?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 07:29 PM~16184088
> *damn how long did it take?
> *


like 45 minutes for both...lucky i have hulk strength and the stamina of a race horse or i might not have got the job done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Should you cut them on the top or bottom cause i want to cut mine cause the back of the lac sitts high?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16184213
> *Should you cut them on the top or bottom cause i want to cut mine cause the back of the lac sitts high?
> *


top cus the bottom is flat so it'll sit in the pocket...depending on how much u cut it'll give u a bouncy ride


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16184258
> *top cus the bottom is flat so it'll sit in the pocket...depending on how much u cut it'll give u a bouncy ride
> *


How much should i cut cause it sits like a drag car


----------



## six trey impala

cleaned out the interior on the Cutty...gonna go get that switch on the bottom of the column for it cause its bad on the one on it, doesnt shut off when u turn the key back


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 4 2010, 06:41 PM~16184272
> *How much should i cut cause it sits like a drag car
> *


if it sits that high cut a turn and a half...then see how it sits if u dnt like it keep taking half a turn or more off


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16184277
> *cleaned out the interior on the Cutty...gonna go get that switch on the bottom of the column for it cause its bad on the one on it, doesnt shut off when u turn the key back
> *


that cutty u got is clean ur making me jealous :machinegun: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 08:46 PM~16184344
> *if it sits that high cut a turn and a half...then see how it sits if u dnt like it keep taking half a turn or more off
> *


Ok thanks


----------



## E-Town520

no problem :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 4 2010, 12:47 PM~16180288
> *ey bro looks good tho, you need a new haircut tho  :biggrin:
> *


yuup thanks dogg.. i know i cut it on new years eve.. gave me a nice clean 0..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16180352
> *well, some puto is fucking talking shit about me to my jaina, and we already got some califeros on his ass, i kinda expect that hell be downtown so im gonna fuckin find that vacetta and strap his fucking dick to his chest and show who him who you dont fuck with, i dont know if people fuck with any of you all that often, pero this motherfucker will die, theres already a hiot out by west locs DOC califeros outta fresno.....
> he will die, no one talks real shit to my jaina.....
> 
> paranormal activity, thats cool, did your girl gvet all scared so you could comfort her?  :cheesy:
> *


foreal?.. wheres that foo from?.. what was he sayin?? does ur jaina claim?

yuup.. lol i like it when she gets all scared n tells me to hold her


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16183107
> *we usually use a plasma on 'em but damn plasma uses up all the power for the house  :roflmao:
> *


all i got right now is a table chop saw milwaukee, its a fucking beast, and then i got my grinder, but for me i can either buy a new welder or a plasma cutter, i want to buy a welder tho....


----------



## E-Town520

do u have a cutting wheel for ur grinder?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16184778
> *yuup thanks dogg.. i know i cut it on new years eve.. gave me a nice clean 0..
> *


haha i went today i was gonna get like a 2 on top and a straight up g razer fade, but all the barber shops are closed on mondays!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 08:16 PM~16184794
> *foreal?.. wheres that foo from?.. what was he sayin?? does ur jaina claim?
> 
> yuup.. lol i like it when she gets all scared n tells me to hold her
> *


shes fresno west loc DOC, pero hes trying to say he is too, but he wears a red cap, and some homies were gonna kill him the other night but he bailed, its bullshit, like i dont want him dead, i want him to have a broken nose....

you dont rep do you? i dont, just the jaina, but he keeps on calling, saying that i gave his homegirl some herpes or some shit, hes a little fucking wedo, he'll die and then he'll know why you dont bang a barrio your not from..... 


haha i like consoling girls when they cry


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 08:57 PM~16185409
> *do u have a cutting wheel for ur grinder?
> *


yeah i got tons, but ill probably use the chop saw


----------



## E-Town520

cut them mafuckas then :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16184373
> *that cutty u got is clean ur making me jealous  :machinegun:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


haha it still needs work...the interior is cleaner now then before, gonna go buy some tough stuff and shampoo the carpet and clean my console and dash, put a Wood Grain wheel on it now im "Grippin Tha Woo Grain Wheel" ya fe me? :biggrin: :biggrin: H-town Status haha


----------



## E-Town520

:roflmao: I mite be trading the cutty soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16185839
> *:roflmao: I mite be trading the cutty soon
> *


then let me get the corner lights :biggrin: how come?


----------



## E-Town520

my corner lights are messed up haha but I dnt knw I wanted a regal that I seen on craigslist awhile back and it popped up on here so he said he mite trade me car for car + some cash


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16185923
> *my corner lights are messed up haha but I dnt knw I wanted a regal that I seen on craigslist awhile back and it popped up on here so he said he mite trade me car for car + some cash
> *


ohhh...is it juiced? hey u know anyone who has a stock stereo for a euro cut?


----------



## E-Town520

yea 2 pumps 9 batts I dnt knw anyone who has a a stock stereo rite now I'll look out for 1 tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16186074
> *yea 2 pumps 9 batts I dnt knw anyone who has a a stock stereo rite now I'll look out for 1 tho
> *


coo the one in the cutty's missing it, i gotta go hit up this junk yard i usually go and get parts for the impala they probable have like 100 Impalas 58-70 and a bunch of bombs last time i went when i got my a-arms they had a clean ass cutty maroon with maroon pillows keys were still in the ignition it looked like it ran and they barely drove it in


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16186121
> *coo the one in the cutty's missing it, i gotta go hit up this junk yard i usually go and get parts for the impala they probable have like 100 Impalas 58-70 and a bunch of bombs last time i went when i got my a-arms they had a clean ass cutty maroon with maroon pillows keys were still in the ignition it looked like it ran and they barely drove it in
> *


damn thats how pick a part is over here


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16186191
> *damn thats how pick a part is over here
> *


yea theres a bunch of G-body's too but the guy is a old hot rodder so he knows what hes got so his prices are kinda high...


----------



## E-Town520

4reals shit over here on wednesdays its like %50 off so everything is like $20


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16185456
> *shes fresno west loc DOC, pero hes trying to say he is too, but he wears a red cap, and some homies were gonna kill him the other night but he bailed, its bullshit, like i dont want him dead, i want him to have a broken nose....
> 
> you dont rep do you? i dont, just the jaina, but he keeps on calling, saying that i gave his homegirl some herpes or some shit, hes a little fucking wedo, he'll die and then he'll know why you dont bang a barrio your not from.....
> haha i like consoling girls when they cry
> *


orale.. so ur girls x3 right?? lol ese wey that fools a ranker haha.. hhaah fuck it u shuld get that foo handled already.. na use to but not no more.. changed my life to lowridin :biggrin:  fuck that shit dogg i woulda fucked him up!! :angry: lol i know makes u feel good huh..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 4 2010, 09:49 PM~16186234
> *4reals shit over here on wednesdays its like %50 off so everything is like $20
> *


damn ur lucky...i need a passenger side grill too, mine is broken in 1 little spot :uh:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 09:02 PM~16186442
> *damn ur lucky...i need a passenger side grill too, mine is broken in 1 little spot :uh:
> *


wasup dogg :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16186611
> *wasup dogg  :wave:
> *


Waddup Homie whats going down?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 09:20 PM~16186678
> *Waddup Homie whats going down?
> *


chillen at the pad n u??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 10:25 PM~16186743
> *chillen at the pad n u??
> *


same...fucken bored


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 09:27 PM~16186769
> *same...fucken bored
> *


damn.. me too doggy! fuck i gotta wake up early tomorrow :angry: sucks.. i got 0 period at fkn 6:30 in the morning!!  :rant:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 10:32 PM~16186839
> *damn.. me too doggy! fuck i gotta wake up early tomorrow :angry: sucks.. i got 0 period at fkn 6:30 in the morning!!  :rant:
> *


what u taking weight training?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 09:02 PM~16186442
> *damn ur lucky...i need a passenger side grill too, mine is broken in 1 little spot :uh:
> *


damn last time I seen the grills they were like $100 a side


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16186884
> *what u taking weight training?
> *


na i got drivers ed.. fuckn stupid huh drivers ed at 6:30  ima drop the class tho.. just gunna take the one on the internet :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 4 2010, 09:56 PM~16186351
> *orale.. so ur girls x3 right?? lol ese wey that fools a ranker haha.. hhaah fuck it u shuld get that foo handled already.. na use to but not no more.. changed my life to lowridin :biggrin:  fuck that shit dogg i woulda fucked him up!! :angry: lol i know makes u feel good huh..
> *


I just dont wanna make my jaina mad though, so i gotta make it so she wont find out, pero thats a good change, props to you!

hows everything going for you? how long till yer a daddy?


----------



## hood_starra

What's up homies


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 5 2010, 10:12 AM~16190092
> *What's up homies
> *


Whats up homie, you havent been in here in awhile.... :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 5 2010, 10:12 AM~16190092
> *What's up homies
> *


What up!!


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

whats going down??


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

nothin, i just found some clean ass cadis on craigslist, a 72 for cheap, and then a couple 82-3's and a few more, and one was only like 800, but i still got no money....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16199569
> *nothin, i just found some clean ass cadis on craigslist, a 72 for cheap, and then a couple 82-3's and a few more, and one was only like 800, but i still got no money.......  :uh:  :uh:
> *


there's a '82 on craigslist for like $1200 lifted 2 pumps 8 batts 10 switches


----------



## MIKE66

TTMFT!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 5 2010, 12:00 AM~16188327
> *I just dont wanna make my jaina mad though, so i gotta make it so she wont find out, pero thats a good change, props to you!
> 
> hows everything going for you? how long till yer a daddy?
> *


orale i know wat u mean dogg, she gets mad when u fight n shed rather have someone talkin shit or have someone else take care of it.. i know wat u mean dogg my girls the same.. yuup thanks homie 

everythings koo for me doggy n u?? still gota while


----------



## E-Town520

pic of the rack in the cutty


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Jan 5 2010, 04:25 PM~16191639-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up homie, you havent been in here in awhile.... :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I been a bit busy workin an trying to get my car ready for the summer
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16193354
> *What up!!
> *


Chillin chillin bro 

What's up with you guys


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Was up errbody anyone good at painting or are goin to paint there car?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 6 2010, 12:27 AM~16200066
> *orale i know wat u mean dogg, she gets mad when u fight n shed rather have someone talkin shit or have someone else take care of it.. i know wat u mean dogg my girls the same.. yuup thanks homie
> 
> everythings koo for me doggy n u?? still gota while
> *


is coo, just been rough at boxing, last night they were like, your breath smells like smoke, do you smoke? (and of course i said no cuz they some scary ass vatos) pero i was all slow and i had to spar with one of my trainers, and now ive got these weird pains all over the back of my head and under my chin.....

whats yer plans for this week? you still in school?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 6 2010, 05:48 AM~16201092
> *Was up errbody anyone good at painting or are goin to paint there car?
> *


I was gonna do mine when it gets warmer, porque? you need advice or anything?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16203304
> *I was gonna do mine when it gets warmer, porque? you need advice or anything?
> *


:yes: i need all the advice i can get


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 6 2010, 01:55 PM~16203928
> *:yes: i need all the advice i can get
> *


go in the paint section and ask theres some guys that do badass shit, im sure they have cool tricks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 AM~16200210
> *pic of the rack in the cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are ur battery trays?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jan 6 2010, 12:08 AM~16199918
> *TTMFT!!!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Any bites on the G-house?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 6 2010, 11:24 AM~16203294
> *is coo, just been rough at boxing, last night they were like, your breath smells like smoke, do you smoke? (and of course i said no cuz they some scary ass vatos) pero i was all slow and i had to spar with one of my trainers, and now ive got these weird pains all over the back of my head and under my chin.....
> 
> whats yer plans for this week? you still in school?
> *


orale.. lol this foo goin blown to boxing haha :rofl: nice one G.. u probably feelin the pain now cuz u didnt feel it when u boxed.. ur sore.. idk yet.. im suppose to get my club shirts this week so idk yet.. n u? im outta skool already i get out at 2:43 u?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2010, 03:10 PM~16205088
> *where are ur battery trays?
> *


under my subs :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 04:54 PM~16205677
> *under my subs  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh...


----------



## BigVics58

sup everybodys :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 6 2010, 08:48 PM~16208726
> *sup everybodys  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie!! havent been in here in a minute hows the cutty and the 58?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2010, 07:42 PM~16208621
> *ohhhh...
> *


got offered 3 g's for the cutty wat u think???


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16208726
> *sup everybodys  :biggrin:
> *


wat up :biggrin: got anymore pics of that '58???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16209481
> *got offered 3 g's for the cutty wat u think???
> *


thats pretty good for a G body how much u trying too get out of it?


----------



## six trey impala

as long as u make profit on it...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2010, 08:43 PM~16209536
> *thats pretty good for a G body how much u trying too get out of it?
> *


I was planning on getting $4000 I mean if u seen it in person its damn clean the motor gots mayb 1000 miles on it I dnt knw I've seen cuttys, regals, mc's go for 4 just cuz their lifted :dunno: and it mite have a setup in it soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16209654
> *I was planning on getting $4000 I mean if u seen it in person its damn clean the motor gots mayb 1000 miles on it I dnt knw I've seen cuttys, regals, mc's go for 4 just cuz their lifted  :dunno:  and it mite have a setup in it soon
> *


yea it would be easier if it was lifted...
this fucken cutty is being a bitch, it wont shut off when i turn the key back, i switched out the switch at the bottom of the column but still does the same thing


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2010, 09:03 PM~16209847
> *yea it would be easier if it was lifted...
> this fucken cutty is being a bitch, it wont shut off when i turn the key back, i switched out the switch at the bottom of the column but still does the same thing
> *


have u checked your tumbler???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:05 PM~16209879
> *have u checked your tumbler???
> *


the ignition itself is fine i can see it move the rod back and forth when i turn the key...im kinda thinking its grounding off on the starter or something that it keeping the car on...cant see shit though its dark


----------



## E-Town520

check your hotwire


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:07 PM~16209921
> *check your hotwire
> *


yea im gonna check it tomorrow, its hella dark and super fucken cold...it was a bitch too change that switch too sucks it didnt fix it :uh:


----------



## E-Town520

I've done that plenty of times but either way u got a new switch :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16210011
> *I've done that plenty of times but either way u got a new switch  :biggrin:
> *


yea i just quit left the steering column hanging i'll check it out tomorrow, i know i'll get it fixed just dont know how long it'll take fucken cars :uh:


----------



## E-Town520

that shit sucks I went thru hell all the time with my '79 monte carlo half the time I got pissed and left it in pieces


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:17 PM~16210045
> *that shit sucks I went thru hell all the time with my '79 monte carlo half the time I got pissed and left it in pieces
> *


u had a 79?


----------



## E-Town520

yea I had 2 but I couldnt get the title so I used it for parts


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:27 PM~16210172
> *yea I had 2 but I couldnt get the title so I used it for parts
> *


thats what happened with my regal...i was looking at a 79 monte before i got the cutty...i really like those cars they look tough locked up and bulldoggin and the body lines are sick for pinstripes and patterns


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 6 2010, 09:32 PM~16210238
> *thats what happened with my regal...i was looking at a 79 monte before i got the cutty...i really like those cars they look tough locked up and bulldoggin and the body lines are sick for pinstripes and patterns
> *


yea I had alot of plans for mine I strapped my frame and was doing the body, put all new pillow top interior, all new brakes, slapped in another motor and tranny. But after all that work I found out it had a lean so I sold both cars for $1200  I took a major loss I mite have a couple old pics of when I was building it


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## E-Town520

here's my parts car


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 6 2010, 04:22 PM~16205265
> *orale.. lol this foo goin blown to boxing haha :rofl: nice one G.. u probably feelin the pain now cuz u didnt feel it when u boxed.. ur sore.. idk yet.. im suppose to get my club shirts this week so idk yet.. n u? im outta skool already i get out at 2:43 u?
> *


im supposed to get the club shirt too, i wanted it in time for christmas, but they gotta screenprint some more, we are Perez Boxing outta burque, we go out to cali a couple times a year, pero ive only been on for a lil minute, whats yer team? boxing, right?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

I finally got my exhaust manifold! after four months of waiting! so my car should be running this weekend, i found out napa has all the nas pipes for exhaust so you can just modify them to fit your muffler, ill post pics prolly monday, and hopefully ill get a chance to chop the springs by then too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16210347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u had 1 1/2 extended a-arms on that?


----------



## hood_starra

Hey what's good guys...shit this way but the shitty weather :angry:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2010, 05:51 AM~16212443
> *u had 1 1/2 extended a-arms on that?
> *


yea


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Jan 7 2010, 01:53 PM~16215684-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what's good guys...shit this way but the shitty weather :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its shitty here too hella cold...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 7 2010, 03:09 PM~16216342
> *yea
> *


looks good, im gonna put Impala a-arms on the Cutty so it'll give it a 1 1/4 extension


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2010, 03:09 PM~16216843
> *its shitty here too hella cold...
> looks good, im gonna put Impala a-arms on the Cutty so it'll give it a 1 1/4 extension
> *


mine were off a caprice then extended 5/8 but I had them shimmed back


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2010, 04:09 PM~16216843
> *its shitty here too hella cold...
> *


x2  my homie didnt get the cutty dude sold it the other day


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211561
> *im supposed to get the club shirt too, i wanted it in time for christmas, but they gotta screenprint some more, we are Perez Boxing outta burque, we go out to cali a couple times a year, pero ive only been on for a lil minute, whats yer team? boxing, right?
> *


orale.. i think im gettin mine by this weekend hopefully :x: yeah? koo hit me up if u come down herre :biggrin: na its my car club dogg :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16216874-->
> 
> 
> 
> mine were off a caprice then extended 5/8 but I had them shimmed back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2010, 04:13 PM~16216888
> *x2  my homie didnt get the cutty dude sold it the other day
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## OFFTOPIC-NUFFSAID

OMG suck his cock already


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2010, 05:33 PM~16217797
> *looks good
> 
> damn that sucks
> *


yeah but now he has more money to play with :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2010, 06:21 PM~16218441
> *yeah but now he has more money to play with :biggrin:
> *


thats cool i dont really care for 79s too much i only like the 81-88 cutty's im sure he can find another g-body for around that much too shit if he's got more money too play with he can probably get a caddy or caprice for a couple hundred bucks more


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 7 2010, 07:25 PM~16219259
> *thats cool i dont really care for 79s too much i only like the 81-88 cutty's im sure he can find another g-body for around that much too shit if he's got more money too play with he can probably get a caddy or caprice for a couple hundred bucks more
> *


nah he's gonna put into his ss monte he's going with a le mans blue


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 7 2010, 04:32 PM~16217092
> *orale.. i think im gettin mine by this weekend hopefully :x: yeah? koo hit me up if u come down herre :biggrin: na its my car club dogg :biggrin:
> *


oh haha i thought you meant you were a boxer too, haha i just had dinner with my jaina and her family, nice day, im set for tonight.... finally got my manifold, as soon i put that in im chopping the springs.....

hows your days been?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16221631
> *oh haha i thought you meant you were a boxer too, haha i just had dinner with my jaina and her family, nice day, im set for tonight.... finally got my manifold, as soon i put that in im chopping the springs.....
> 
> hows your days been?
> *


koo koo haha.. how short u gunna cut the springs?? show me when ur done cuz idk how haha.. mines been good


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 7 2010, 11:08 PM~16222101
> *koo koo haha.. how short u gunna cut the springs?? show me when ur done cuz idk how haha.. mines been good
> *


what you think you'll chop your springs too? i'll post up step by step if you need....

so anybody in here know how to grill? i think this summer or something we should meet up and have a sick ol' grill out and bring all our rides and familias.... who's wit me? Borrachos is pero they wanna get all wasted and hit clubs in vegas, so i cant even do that (we could have some drinks too)


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Six Trey, tu sabes como se corto the spings in back? what should i unbolt and all that, do i take the brakedrums off?

oh and im not sure how much ill cut them, i want the ass on the flo, pero it'll prolly be like four, five inches of the ground....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 8 2010, 01:27 PM~16226746
> *Six Trey, tu sabes como se corto the spings in back? what should i unbolt and all that, do i take the brakedrums off?
> 
> oh and im not sure how much ill cut them, i want the ass on the flo, pero it'll prolly be like four, five inches of the ground....
> *


just unbolt the shocks pull them out and then jack up the back of the car from the frame, the body will jack up but ur rear end should stay on the ground then once the car is in the air u should be able too knock ur springs out with a long bar try too stay away from them cause they could shoot out and fuck u up...i cut mine 1 1/2 turns if u want it lower then cut it 2 turns but my car scrapes going into drive ways like this from the back...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 8 2010, 12:36 AM~16223375
> *what you think you'll chop your springs too? i'll post up step by step if you need....
> 
> so anybody in here know how to grill? i think this summer or something we should meet up and have a sick ol' grill out and bring all our rides and familias.... who's wit me? Borrachos is pero they wanna get all wasted and hit clubs in vegas, so i cant even do that (we could have some drinks too)
> *


yuup post up a step by step homie  i know how to grill doggy! done it alot for family parties n shit.. where could we have the get together at though?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 8 2010, 10:22 PM~16232343
> *yuup post up a step by step homie  i know how to grill doggy! done it alot for family parties n shit.. where could we have the get together at though?
> *


id be down to go out somewhere in cali bro, yeah ill take pics, how short you gonna do yers?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 9 2010, 12:16 AM~16233867
> *id be down to go out somewhere in cali bro, yeah ill take pics, how short you gonna do yers?
> *


fo sho dogg!! im down to be the cook :biggrin:

well.. i want mine almost laying on the floor :biggrin:
or do u think itll look better layed ass down from the back n a lil lifted in the front?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 9 2010, 01:23 AM~16233922
> *fo sho dogg!! im down to be the cook :biggrin:
> 
> well.. i want mine almost laying on the floor :biggrin:
> or do u think itll look better layed ass down from the back n a lil lifted in the front?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra

Hey guys whats good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 9 2010, 11:30 AM~16236241
> *Hey guys whats good
> *


nothing right now its snowing outside so i cant do shit :uh:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 10:00 AM~16236043
> *:thumbsup:
> *



fo sho then dogg.. i think thats how ima do it.. how short do i cut the rear n front springs?


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 02:37 PM~16236279
> *nothing right now its snowing outside so i cant do shit :uh:
> *


True that..... I can't wait till this snow clears or at least the weather warms up im ready to take my front end off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 9 2010, 01:26 PM~16237027
> *fo sho then dogg.. i think thats how ima do it.. how short do i cut the rear n front springs?
> *


i'd leave the front the way they are jus cut urs like a turn and a half and see if u like it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 9 2010, 01:47 PM~16237162
> *True that..... I can't wait till this snow clears or at least the weather warms up im ready to take my front end off
> *


yea this cutty is kinda being a bitch, they chopped alot of wires in the engine bay...im kinda thinking of just finding a new engine harness and yank this one out...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 9 2010, 01:23 AM~16233922
> *fo sho dogg!! im down to be the cook :biggrin:
> 
> well.. i want mine almost laying on the floor :biggrin:
> or do u think itll look better layed ass down from the back n a lil lifted in the front?
> *


lifted in front, when you gonna install your setup? and what pumps did you get?

but yah you down to drive down from washifa?


----------



## six trey impala

who u talking too me or Seanjohn?


----------



## six trey impala

FIXED THE CUTTY IT SHUTS OFF WITH THE KEY


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 04:44 PM~16238299
> *who u talking too me or Seanjohn?
> *


you bro


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 9 2010, 04:45 PM~16238312
> *you bro
> *


i'd drive my shit anywhere if i had my license, money, and the car was dependable :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 05:44 PM~16238302
> *FIXED THE CUTTY IT SHUTS OFF WITH THE KEY
> *


What was wrong?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 01:34 PM~16237450
> *i'd leave the front the way they are jus cut urs like a turn and a half and see if u like it
> *


thanks  aight koo :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 9 2010, 03:28 PM~16238194
> *lifted in front, when you gonna install your setup? and what pumps did you get?
> 
> but yah you down to drive down from washifa?
> *


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 04:46 PM~16238328
> *i'd drive my shit anywhere if i had my license, money, and the car was dependable  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, well i guess i meant the lifted in front part for seanjohn, but the rest was to you, haha, so its real dark but here in a sec im gonna go check out my springs.....

serio we should meet up this summer


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 9 2010, 04:55 PM~16238399
> *What was wrong?
> *


well when i tried too turn the key back too shut the car off the car would stay on, it was still getting power from the distributor with the key off so i switched the ignition switch at the bottom of the column which was a bitch cause u have too drop the column and that didnt work then my dad told me too check the fuse box see if theres a wire thats jumped or something and there was pulled it and the car shut off, the ignition switch was probably bad so they jumped it like that too try too fix it instead of putting a new one so i guess doing that wasnt a waste after all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 9 2010, 05:14 PM~16239081
> *haha, well i guess i meant the lifted in front part for seanjohn, but the rest was to you, haha, so its real dark but here in a sec im gonna go check out my springs.....
> 
> serio we should meet up this summer
> *


lol.. yeah we should dogg.. im down if its like in sd or LA somewhere.. i could make it forsure


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 09:02 PM~16240791
> *well when i tried too turn the key back too shut the car off the car would stay on, it was still getting power from the distributor with the key off so i switched the ignition switch at the bottom of the column which was a bitch cause u have too drop the column and that didnt work then my dad told me too check the fuse box see if theres a wire thats jumped or something and there was pulled it and the car shut off, the ignition switch was probably bad so they jumped it like that too try too fix it instead of putting a new one so i guess doing that wasnt a waste after all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i need to rewire my whole car cause i keep finding more and more jerry rigged wires that my dad and his little mechanic buddies did 

they jerry rigged my starter override relay and all i had to do was change a fuse then they did it to a fuse i had running to my starter or ignition i cant remember what it goes to but now it gets direct current when i start my car.

a year after my car was out of the shop my climate control went out and i dont have clue how to get it to work but there is a yellow wire thats just chillin so it has to go somewhere in that area but the clip on it is melted i'm gonna have to look at it later


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 10 2010, 01:10 AM~16242570
> *i need to rewire my whole car cause i keep finding more and more jerry rigged wires that my dad and his little mechanic buddies did
> 
> they jerry rigged my starter override relay and all i had to do was change a fuse then they did it to a fuse i had running to my starter or ignition i cant remember what it goes to but now it gets direct current when i start my car.
> 
> a year after my car was out of the shop my climate control went out and i dont have clue how to get it to work but there is a yellow wire thats just chillin so it has to go somewhere in that area but the clip on it is melted i'm gonna have to look at it later
> *


that sucks, this one used too have a stereo in it too so its got hella wires my homie lives next door too the guy i got it from and he said it used too have 2 15s in the trunk that it would shake is windows at his house :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 9 2010, 05:37 PM~16237469
> *yea this cutty is kinda being a bitch, they chopped alot of wires in the engine bay...im kinda thinking of just finding a new engine harness and yank this one out...
> *



So does the car run an everything or is it just the wiring for the lights


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 10 2010, 11:20 AM~16244235
> *So does the car run an everything or is it just the wiring for the lights
> *


yea the car runs, they just took out all the smog shit or whatever and the A/C shit and cut the wires :banghead: :banghead: 
it runs hella strong it'll do doughnuts like nothing


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2010, 02:28 PM~16244287
> *yea the car runs, they just took out all the smog shit or whatever and the A/C shit and cut the wires :banghead:  :banghead:
> it runs hella strong it'll do doughnuts like nothing
> *


Speaking of wiring I think I need to check my chevy all I know is that my lights work fine lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 10 2010, 11:39 AM~16244367
> *Speaking of wiring I think I need to check my chevy all I know is that my lights work fine lol
> *


 :biggrin: the lights work fine on this car its just my gauges and shit that dont work...my gas, temp, and volts arent working


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16244378
> *:biggrin: the lights work fine on this car its just my gauges and shit that dont work...my gas, temp, and volts arent working
> *


Oooohhhhh I see..have tried connecting the wires back an see if it will work or are they all black


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 10 2010, 12:02 PM~16244543
> *Oooohhhhh I see..have tried connecting the wires back an see if it will work or are they all black
> *


they're cut not unplugged, and i think they put a different instrument cluster in it thats why the gauges dont work cause on the G-body's they have a plug in that goes in the back not individual wires


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2010, 11:09 AM~16244164
> *that sucks, this one used too have a stereo in it too so its got hella wires my homie lives next door too the guy i got it from and he said it used too have 2 15s in the trunk that it would shake is windows at his house  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah my homies ss was the same way only it was missing some wires for the stereo he only had the battery wire, so now he's running 2 amps a 200 watt v3 for his highs and audiobahn for the subs and its loud as fuck and its only a non ported box, now if he had his ported box then it was ridiculous loud :wow: he did a damn good job on his system though


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 10 2010, 02:30 PM~16245739
> *yeah my homies ss was the same way only it was missing some wires for the stereo he only had the battery wire, so now he's running 2 amps a 200 watt v3 for his highs and audiobahn for the subs and its loud as fuck and its only a non ported box, now if he had his ported box then it was ridiculous loud :wow: he did a damn good job on his system though
> *


yea ima throw a stereo back in this thing too, but i dont want it too bump that hard i dont like it when they hit hard i'll probably just run 2 10s plus with the setup theres no room for anything big


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16241789
> *lol.. yeah we should dogg.. im down if its like in sd or LA somewhere.. i could make it forsure
> *


yeah for sure san diego chicano park would be tight, always wanted to go see the murals there...

im so pissed, i jacked up my car to chop some springage, but he made me take it down and said that i have to get the car running first.....

i was kinda thinking id just not get it running but make it pretty and charge little kids to come play in it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: not really.....


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 10 2010, 07:20 PM~16249021
> *yeah for sure san diego chicano park would be tight, always wanted to go see the murals there...
> 
> im so pissed, i jacked up my car to chop some springage, but he made me take it down and said that i have to get the car running first.....
> 
> i was kinda thinking id just not get it running but make it pretty and charge little kids to come play in it!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  not really.....
> *


im down G! :biggrin: ill take my gas grill!  hahah who told u that?? i woulda jus chopped them fuckers any way lol :roflmao: my cars on pause right now lol.. gotta get mine runnin too lol :roflmao:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16251207
> *im down G! :biggrin: ill take my gas grill!  hahah who told u that?? i woulda jus chopped them fuckers any way lol :roflmao: my cars on pause right now lol.. gotta get mine runnin too lol :roflmao:
> *


my dad did, but hes old and lazy, so my car still dont work...... my mom wants me to sell it and get a 74 monte....

whats wrong wit yers?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 10 2010, 10:37 PM~16251676
> *my dad did, but hes old and lazy, so my car still dont work...... my mom wants me to sell it and get a 74 monte....
> 
> whats wrong wit yers?
> *


orale.. haha u dont like the montes?? mine needs a new battery n replace some hoses on the carberator, new windshield n more minor stuff


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 10 2010, 11:37 PM~16251676
> *my dad did, but hes old and lazy, so my car still dont work...... my mom wants me to sell it and get a 74 monte....
> 
> whats wrong wit yers?
> *


:0 nothing wrong with a monte but that 64 is clean, good luck finding a monte in decent shape :biggrin: 

oh yeah i forgot to post these. There from a small car show that i went to in october  


























My homie bought the chrome guages for $30 and the cruisers for $130  and he has the same ko as i do :biggrin: 













































































I got their late but as soon as i pulled up my homie and his cc wanted me to pull my monte up so i did and everyone liked it


----------



## hood_starra

What's good guys


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 11 2010, 01:57 PM~16255538
> *What's good guys
> *


:wave:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2007, 04:25 AM~8377402
> *
> http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html
> *


Thank you 'Crenshaw's Finest' for the valuable resource. It helps a lot for a new lowrider like me to build custom cars.


----------



## six trey impala

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup doggs


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 10 2010, 11:41 PM~16251711
> *orale.. haha u dont like the montes?? mine needs a new battery n replace some hoses on the carberator, new windshield n more minor stuff
> *


no ifuckin love montes, i might even consider just dumpin my piece of chit just to buy one, pero only time will tell, i cant even believe i own a four door, im so ashamed..... the bolts to put my manifold on just by themselves are gonna run me like 70 bucks.....

pero, sorry but i forget, what kinda car you got?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 03:37 PM~16257095
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what prompted you to put cobra commander as your avi? :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:20 PM~16260282
> *what prompted you to put cobra commander as your avi?  :wow:
> *


My family and close homies call me Snakes, and i always told them when I turn 18 and become adult my name is gonna change into Cobra haha so thats why i have the Cobra Commander Avi :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:19 PM~16260269
> *no ifuckin love montes, i might even consider just dumpin my piece of chit just to buy one, pero only time will tell, i cant even believe i own a four door, im so ashamed..... the bolts to put my manifold on just by themselves are gonna run me like 70 bucks.....
> 
> pero, sorry but i forget, what kinda car you got?
> *


orale.. me too dogg i would love to own a 79 monte.. hopefully soon ill trade my regal for a 79.. lol damn that sucks.. i got a 83 regal dogg  no prob..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:27 PM~16260358
> *My family and close homies call me Snakes, and i always told them when I turn 18 and become adult my name is gonna change into Cobra haha so thats why i have the Cobra Commander Avi :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats funny, after my ex's family met me, they thought i was in a gang so they kept calling me pachuco, so in about a month this guy is gonna tattoo that in cursive on my neck/chesty area, so that when they see me rollin in my beautiful cruiser down the down they will feel bad for calling me that....

why'd they call you snake?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16260449
> *haha thats funny, after my ex's family met me, they thought i was in a gang so they kept calling me pachuco, so in about a month this guy is gonna tattoo that in cursive on my neck/chesty area, so that when they see me rollin in my beautiful cruiser down the down they will feel bad for calling me that....
> 
> why'd they call you snake?
> *


its "snakes" :biggrin: :biggrin: its kinda a funny story i've had the name since i was small :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 08:28 PM~16260375
> *orale.. me too dogg i would love to own a 79 monte.. hopefully soon ill trade my regal for a 79.. lol damn that sucks.. i got a 83 regal dogg  no prob..
> *


yeah a 79, thats what that one guy with the gonzales avi in here has right? or am i gettin my years mixed up?

my favorite part is the doors cuz theyre so fucking long..... so you dont think youll keep the regal?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16260469
> *its "snakes" :biggrin:  :biggrin: its kinda a funny story i've had the name since i was small :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do you have more than one "snake" down there or something, if ya know what i mean? :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16260470
> *yeah a 79, thats what that one guy with the gonzales avi in here has right? or am i gettin my years mixed up?
> 
> my favorite part is the doors cuz theyre so fucking long..... so you dont think youll keep the regal?
> *


He used too have a 79 he's got a Euro Cutty now


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16260489
> *He used too have a 79 he's got a Euro Cutty now
> *


oh yeah the 79 was his parts car right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16260484
> *do you have more than one "snake" down there or something, if ya know what i mean? :0
> *


 :rofl: naw just have 1 King Cobra down there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16260470
> *yeah a 79, thats what that one guy with the gonzales avi in here has right? or am i gettin my years mixed up?
> 
> my favorite part is the doors cuz theyre so fucking long..... so you dont think youll keep the regal?
> *


yeah i think so..

yup i like that n the curves it has! :biggrin: idk.. maybe.. but i really want a 79 monte.. its my dream car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:38 PM~16260509
> *oh yeah the 79 was his parts car right?
> *


he had 2 one was a parts car the other one he was building


----------



## six trey impala

I like the 79s too, i was gonna get one before i got the cutty it was white with blue interior but needed alot of work...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16260536
> *I like the 79s too, i was gonna get one before i got the cutty it was white with blue interior but needed alot of work...
> *


yupp them 79's are classics! :biggrin: damn i want one lol.. im probably gonna end up trading my regal for one..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM~16260522
> *:rofl: naw just have 1 King Cobra down there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you mean your packin a garden snake down there? man why would you tell me that, i feel bad for you..... :uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16260559
> *you mean your packin a garden snake down there? man why would you tell me that, i feel bad for you.....  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16260559
> *you mean your packin a garden snake down there? man why would you tell me that, i feel bad for you.....  :uh:
> *


u dont need too pack anything big when u roll a *2 DOOR IMPALA*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:40 PM~16260536
> *I like the 79s too, i was gonna get one before i got the cutty it was white with blue interior but needed alot of work...
> *


i jsut found a 79 on craigslist with t-tops and a continental that is built in to the middle of the top of the trunk..... 1500


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:47 PM~16260624
> *i jsut found a 79 on craigslist with t-tops and a continental that is built in to the middle of the top of the trunk..... 1500
> *


CACA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16260613
> *u dont need too pack anything big when u roll a 2 DOOR IMPALA   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you, your right........... im a boxer so my aggresiveness is enough for girls......


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:47 PM~16260634
> *CACA :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


porque es mal? i kinda thought it was unique......


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM~16260524
> *yeah i think so..
> 
> yup i like that n the curves it has! :biggrin: idk.. maybe.. but i really want a 79 monte.. its my dream car
> *


really? why not one of the earlier years?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16260613
> *u dont need too pack anything big when u roll a 2 DOOR IMPALA   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:47 PM~16260624
> *i jsut found a 79 on craigslist with t-tops and a continental that is built in to the middle of the top of the trunk..... 1500
> *


whats the link i wanna see it.. never seen anythin like it before..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:49 PM~16260668
> *really? why not one of the earlier years?
> *


yup.. idk jus like the stilo..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:38 PM~16260509
> *oh yeah the 79 was his parts car right?
> *


I had 2 79's the beige 1 was my parts car the sky blue was my banger that I never got to finish


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:47 PM~16260638
> *damn you, your right........... im a boxer so my aggresiveness is enough for girls......
> *


"I hear fighters make bad lovers cause they save their strength for the ring"

heres a pic of Burque getting ready too throw it down with some foo's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16260489
> *He used too have a 79 he's got a Euro Cutty now
> *


ordered my front pumps today :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 07:54 PM~16260733
> *I had 2 79's the beige 1 was my parts car the sky blue was my banger that I never got to finish
> *


sucks.. what happened to it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16260655
> *porque es mal? i kinda thought it was unique......
> *


that shit looks horrible, that reminds me of the cars from Houston that come out in the Mike Jones videos i'd find a trunk for that bitch ASAP, id tell him too keep it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 07:56 PM~16260763
> *sucks.. what happened to it?
> *


there was a lien on the title cuz the dude I got it from owes child support I did so much damn work to that car its not even funny...they're selling it on craigslist for $800 :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 PM~16260747
> *ordered my front pumps today  :biggrin:
> *


I see u used the word "Pumps" ur not going single gate? :thumbsdown: :biggrin: :biggrin: who did u go through?
I got my rack and shit too


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 08:51 PM~16260689
> *whats the link i wanna see it.. never seen anythin like it before..
> *


http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1513845064.html


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16260785
> *there was a lien on the title cuz the dude I got it from owes child support I did so much damn work to that car its not even funny...they're selling it on craigslist for $800 :dunno:
> *


wat.. foreal.. that fkn sucks dogg.. i woulda fkn killed for a car like that.. lol did i take it too far? :roflmao:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16260771
> *that shit looks horrible, that reminds me of the cars from Houston that come out in the Mike Jones videos i'd find a trunk for that bitch ASAP, id tell him too keep it
> *


chssshhhh, idk but mike jones does indeed disgrace black people......


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16260787
> *I see u used the word "Pumps" ur not going single gate?  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: who did u go through?
> I got my rack and shit too
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: I bought 'em off a guy on here they're being shipped tonight should be here by friday :biggrin: I mite still single gate and use the other as a spare...maybe :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:59 PM~16260810
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1513845064.html
> *


wtf.. damn taht shit looks fkn wierd.. i dont think id ride wit that.. looks funky lol..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:00 PM~16260828
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I bought 'em off a guy on here they're being shipped tonight should be here by friday  :biggrin:  I mite still single gate and use the other as a spare...maybe  :biggrin:
> *


Single gate that bitch and use the other pump as one of the rears


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 07:59 PM~16260812
> *wat.. foreal.. that fkn sucks dogg.. i woulda fkn killed for a car like that.. lol did i take it too far? :roflmao:
> *


I was gonna do the same thing when I heard them tell me at motor vehicle that I had to give the guy the car back :biggrin: I was thinking about buying it back tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16260844
> *wtf.. damn taht shit looks fkn wierd.. i dont think id ride wit that.. looks funky lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:01 PM~16260847
> *Single gate that bitch and use the other pump as one of the rears
> *


I got 2 rear pumps on standby from the same guy til I get paid again :biggrin: how'd your rack come out? u got ur setup already huh?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 08:54 PM~16260733
> *I had 2 79's the beige 1 was my parts car the sky blue was my banger that I never got to finish
> *


man theyre sick, you dont have niether no more?


----------



## six trey impala

also got another G-body frame today :x: :x:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:03 PM~16260869
> *I got 2 rear pumps on standby from the same guy til I get paid again  :biggrin:  how'd your rack come out? u got ur setup already huh?
> *


i've had my setup for like a year now already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16260785
> *there was a lien on the title cuz the dude I got it from owes child support I did so much damn work to that car its not even funny...they're selling it on craigslist for $800 :dunno:
> *


might as well buy that shit back dogg.. is it a blue one with pinstripes?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 07:59 PM~16260810
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1513845064.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: all that car needs is curb feelers and a big ass antenna n I'll turn it into a banger :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 PM~16260744
> *"I hear fighters make bad lovers cause they save their strength for the ring"
> 
> heres a pic of Burque getting ready too throw it down with some foo's :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks just like me, haha nah im so happy, i just got a new fade a couple days ago, so i put in some pomade, and got that bitch a lil hairnet, girls wont keep off me now!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16260897
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  all that car needs is curb feelers and a big ass antenna n I'll turn it into a banger  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and a E&G crown grill with sum eighty Fo'z


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:03 PM~16260872
> *man theyre sick, you dont have niether no more?
> *


nah I knw who has 'em tho


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16260897
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  all that car needs is curb feelers and a big ass antenna n I'll turn it into a banger  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


banger???!!?? whats that?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 08:05 PM~16260896
> *might as well buy that shit back dogg.. is it a blue one with pinstripes?
> *


it gots patterns on the rear panel I posted some pics a couple pages back


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:05 PM~16260906
> *and a E&G crown grill with sum eighty Fo'z
> *


and some syrup? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16260899
> *man that looks just like me, haha nah im so happy, i just got a new fade a couple days ago, so i put in some pomade, and got that bitch a lil hairnet, girls wont keep off me now!!!!!!!
> *


make sure u remember too summon ur Eagle Powerz before every fight...


here u are with ur first Vehicle, getting ready too hit the BLVD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16260844
> *wtf.. damn taht shit looks fkn wierd.. i dont think id ride wit that.. looks funky lol..
> *


ya'll have bad taste...... ah i guess it just looks kinda odd, i was just thinkin wit a lil 13 zenith with bullet cap might make it look cool tho... :happysad:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:07 PM~16260934
> *make sure u remember too summon ur Eagle Powerz before every fight...
> here u are with ur first Vehicle, getting ready too hit the BLVD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck? the pic wont come up, ahh and i kinda wanted to see it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:07 PM~16260931
> *and some syrup?  :dunno:
> *


u mean some Sizzurp


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:06 PM~16260913
> *banger???!!?? whats that?
> *


its when as the homie in Kentucky says u get it to bang to the boogie on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:06 PM~16260922
> *it gots patterns on the rear panel I posted some pics a couple pages back
> *


yeah i remember that, some dope ass shit.... i wouldnt mind one of them here in acouple years


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 09:08 PM~16260936
> *ya'll have bad taste...... ah i guess it just looks kinda odd, i was just thinkin wit a lil 13 zenith with bullet cap might make it look cool tho...  :happysad:
> *


that trunk dont need a bullet cap it just needs a full clip of some bullets in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:09 PM~16260945
> *u mean some Sizzurp
> *


oh shit :wow: I feel like I'm leanin already :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:10 PM~16260951
> *yeah i remember that, some dope ass shit.... i wouldnt mind one of them here in acouple years
> *


they're clean ass cars when they're lifted


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you got homies in kentucky?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:10 PM~16260960
> *oh shit  :wow:  I feel like I'm leanin already  :cheesy:
> *


i know i feel like jumpin in the cutty and go swervin in the middle of the road  

"I'll be pervin', swervin', runnin' all up on the curb"


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:10 PM~16260952
> *that trunk dont need a bullet cap it just needs a full clip of some bullets in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh you's a cleva one, i see.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:11 PM~16260973
> *they're clean ass cars when they're lifted
> *


it is a must too have them bull doggin!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:10 PM~16260952
> *that trunk dont need a bullet cap it just needs a full clip of some bullets in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what it needs is for someone to throw a grenade at that bitch or be smart n get a new trunk lid


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 09:12 PM~16260986
> *oh you's a cleva one, i see.....
> *


i have my moments


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:12 PM~16260982
> *i know i feel like jumpin in the cutty and go swervin in the middle of the road
> 
> "I'll be pervin', swervin', runnin' all up on the curb"
> *


 :h5:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:11 PM~16260978
> *you got homies in kentucky?
> *


the homie who's hooking me up wit my pumps n stuff...u guys need a arms and shit already done he's sellin some


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 11 2010, 09:13 PM~16260995-->
> 
> 
> 
> what it needs is for someone to throw a grenade at that bitch or be smart n get a new trunk lid
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:13 PM~16261005
> *:h5:
> *


I'll be sidewayz doin about a buck fifty


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:14 PM~16261014
> *the homie who's hooking me up wit my pumps n stuff...u guys need a arms and shit already done he's sellin some
> *


oh im from kentucky, i was born in louiseville, lots of black people, like, you dont even know, soooo many...........


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 08:06 PM~16260922
> *it gots patterns on the rear panel I posted some pics a couple pages back
> *


orale..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:15 PM~16261023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'll be sidewayz doin about a buck fifty
> *


I'll be behind u in my scooter swangin n swervin :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261041
> *I'll be behind u in my scooter swangin n swervin  :yes:
> *


Ghost Ridin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:16 PM~16261031
> *oh im from kentucky, i was born in louiseville, lots of black people, like, you dont even know, soooo many...........
> *


where u live now?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:17 PM~16261048
> *Ghost Ridin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would but I mite run over my toes hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261052
> *where u live now?
> *


he's a Son Of The Lord during the day and a Luchador in Mexico at night


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

ill be in the far back pushin my car, and getting flogged by people throwin tomatos because theyre so disgusted at my four door..... :tears: :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 PM~16261056
> *I would but I mite run over my toes hno:
> *


dont wanna fuck up the ice creamz


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 09:19 PM~16261059
> *ill be in the far back pushin my car, and getting flogged by people throwin tomatos because theyre so disgusted at my four door.....  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:18 PM~16261057
> *he's a Son Of The Lord during the day and a Luchador in Mexico at night
> *


thats the life rite there :nicoderm: they call him NACHO!!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:19 PM~16261059
> *ill be in the far back pushin my car, and getting flogged by people throwin tomatos because theyre so disgusted at my four door.....  :tears:  :tears:
> *


fuck pushing I'll pull u wit my scooter


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:21 PM~16261091
> *fuck pushing I'll pull u wit my scooter
> *


haha thats a site...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261052
> *where u live now?
> *


im in burque (albuquerque) new mexico


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16261102
> *haha thats a site...
> *


we'll go like this :sprint:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:23 PM~16261114
> *im in burque (albuquerque) new mexico
> *


how u like it there?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:24 PM~16261133
> *how u like it there?
> *


its dope, lotsa hynas and big car scene... im prolly gonna stay here for awhile


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:21 PM~16261091
> *fuck pushing I'll pull u wit my scooter
> *


if u cant him and the homies and pile up with u


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16261147
> *its dope, lotsa hynas and big car scene... im prolly gonna stay here for awhile
> *


that's cool how's the weather


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:26 PM~16261153
> *if u cant him and the homies and pile up with u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad for the raza :nosad:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

What are all u foo's names??
My Names Vidal


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:32 PM~16261233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's clean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:26 PM~16261153
> *if u cant him and the homies and pile up with u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol wtf.. :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16261244
> *What are all u foo's names??
> My Names Vidal
> *


my name is rico suave...no not really my name is roy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:35 PM~16261281
> *that's clean
> *


fuck yea wish mine was that clean...i need too shampoo my carpet, but i dont know if i am cause i have another Grey carpet for it thats in better shape


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16261244
> *What are all u foo's names??
> My Names Vidal
> *


mines sean..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:36 PM~16261298
> *my name is rico suave...no not really my name is roy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16261308
> *fuck yea wish mine was that clean...i need too shampoo my carpet, but i dont know if i am cause i have another Grey carpet for it thats in better shape
> *


I thought that was urs :roflmao: I feel estupid now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 09:36 PM~16261311
> *mines sean..
> *


Kinda figured that one out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:37 PM~16261327
> *I thought that was urs  :roflmao: I feel estupid now
> *


its just like it but grey interior


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:37 PM~16261321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: I use that name when telemarketers call the house :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:38 PM~16261341
> *its just like it but grey interior
> *


right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:38 PM~16261353
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao: I use that name when telemarketers call the house  :roflmao:
> *


or they ask who am i speaking with and u tell them "Tone" then hang up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16261405
> *right
> *


u have tan pillows in urs?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:41 PM~16261408
> *or they ask who am i speaking with and u tell them "Tone" then hang up :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my brother always answers the damn phone and says Andy's Hydraulics :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16261417
> *u have tan pillows in urs?
> *


somewhat they dont have the pillow tops but they feel just like 'em :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16261424
> *my brother always answers the damn phone and says Andy's Hydraulics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that was a while a ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16261441
> *somewhat they dont have the pillow tops but they feel just like 'em  :biggrin:
> *


my pops happens to haves some tan Cutty Pillows for sale


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:44 PM~16261446
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: that was a while a ago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea :biggrin: how much does he want? condition?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16261492
> *yea  :biggrin:  how much does he want? condition?
> *


$150 they're power...last I remember they were in really good shape i dont think they were ripped or anything


----------



## six trey impala

found some pics
















dont have pics of the back seat but i know those were clean


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:51 PM~16261572
> *found some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have pics of the back seat but i know those were clean
> *


damn they're clean I wonder how much shipping would be if I got 'em


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:53 PM~16261603
> *damn they're clean I wonder how much shipping would be if I got 'em
> *


Tree Million Dollars CASH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

I'll take it :yes:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:58 PM~16261679
> *I'll take it  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: they'd look sick in the cutty


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:37 PM~16261331
> *Kinda figured that one out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yup!  its my slave name lol..
my real name is.. Juan.. Juan Pablo.. :roflmao: lol hahahah


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 10:02 PM~16261729
> *lol yup!  its my slave name lol..
> my real name is.. Juan.. Juan Pablo.. :roflmao: lol hahahah
> *


are you some kind of sex slave?? :scrutinize: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:59 PM~16261688
> *:biggrin: they'd look sick in the cutty
> *


yes sir especially with the color of paint I'm goin with


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16261770
> *yes sir especially with the color of paint I'm goin with
> *


Perry Winkle??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16261778
> *Perry Winkle??
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

u got a regal 2?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:03 PM~16261751
> *are you some kind of sex slave?? :scrutinize:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


lol.. what a dick :roflmao: crush my day why dont u dogg lol.. fuck no i aint no sexx slave.. (even tho i might own some) lol..


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16261874
> *u got a regal 2?
> *


saw u rollin in ur cutty down florence looks clean


----------



## six trey impala

Had, ended up parting it out cause i couldnt get a title


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261903
> *saw u rollin in ur cutty down florence looks clean
> *


thanks, it'll be lifted here soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 11 2010, 10:16 PM~16261895
> *lol.. what a dick :roflmao: crush my day why dont u dogg lol.. fuck no i aint no sexx slave.. (even tho i might own some) lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 PM~16261910
> *Had, ended up parting it out cause i couldnt get a title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that sucks


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261903
> *saw u rollin in ur cutty down florence looks clean
> *


u live in cg?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:19 PM~16261929
> *man that sucks
> *


yup oh well...made quite a bit off of it, i sold the drivers side door, header panel, tail lights, bezels, and the shell, also had digi dash cluster for it that i sold and some other shit


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:19 PM~16261926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:21 PM~16261950
> *yup oh well...made quite a bit off of it, i sold the drivers side door, header panel, tail lights, bezels, and the shell, also had digi dash cluster for it that i sold and some other shit
> *


well atleast u made a profit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16261973
> *well atleast u made a profit
> *


yea...i was planning on throwing a setup in that i had the 283 that was in the impala for it, would have been pretty sick, first g-body i ever had, now got another one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

my 1st car was a regal and I cracked the frame on it not knowing what the hell I was doing. I lost all my pics of it when I got a virus on my computer last year


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16262032
> *my 1st car was a regal and I cracked the frame on it not knowing what the hell I was doing. I lost all my pics of it when I got a virus on my computer last year
> *


mine was a 73 Impala got it for $50


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 12 2010, 06:45 AM~16264853
> *mine was a 73 Impala got it for $50
> *


what??! thats sick! did it work??? who sold it to u..?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 10:02 AM~16265675
> *what??! thats sick! did it work??? who sold it to u..?
> *


i think it needed a fuel pump it was a straight 6 car i remember the only way it would run is if u sprayed starter fluid in the carb and u'd keep it running by spraying more and more in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 12 2010, 03:53 PM~16269110
> *i think it needed a fuel pump it was a straight 6 car i remember the only way it would run is if u sprayed starter fluid in the carb and u'd keep it running by spraying more and more in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it dogg it was a nice start :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 09:26 PM~16261158
> *that's cool how's the weather
> *


its real cold now, but usually pretty fuckin hot, where u at?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2010, 09:33 PM~16261244
> *What are all u foo's names??
> My Names Vidal
> *


im Pablo Harris


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 12 2010, 05:24 PM~16270178
> *im Pablo Harris
> *


foreal? pablo harris? damn thats tripped out.. never hear that combo before :biggrin: just fuckin wit ya dogg its all good!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 12 2010, 05:19 PM~16270103
> *its real cold now, but usually pretty fuckin hot, where u at?
> *


in AZ...the damn desert


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 08:58 PM~16273366
> *in AZ...the damn desert
> *


wat part of az again?? where they sellin that monte at?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16273387
> *wat part of az again?? where they sellin that monte at?
> *


I live in Eloy. the monte was on the PHX craigslist just type in monte carlo and u should find it it has pics up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 09:42 PM~16273955
> *I live in Eloy. the monte was on the PHX craigslist just type in monte carlo and u should find it it has pics up
> *


orale.. u shuld buy that bitch back foo!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 09:53 PM~16273296
> *foreal? pablo harris? damn thats tripped out.. never hear that combo before :biggrin: just fuckin wit ya dogg its all good!
> *


its cause i got some white in me, my momma's grandpa was white and indian, and i got his last name, well actually my last name is something else, but i dont use it, i just use my middle name, harris, whats yer last name?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 10:42 PM~16273955
> *I live in Eloy. the monte was on the PHX craigslist just type in monte carlo and u should find it it has pics up
> *


thats dope bro, wheres eloy? is it very big?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16274353
> *its cause i got some white in me, my momma's grandpa was white and indian, and i got his last name, well actually my last name is something else, but i dont use it, i just use my middle name, harris, whats yer last name?
> *



orale.. its all good homie  :biggrin: my last names rea..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:21 PM~16274407
> *orale.. its all good homie  :biggrin: my last names rea..
> *


chale homez..... im out g'night homies!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 12 2010, 10:28 PM~16274492
> *chale homez..... im out g'night homies!
> *


lol chale con que wey :roflmao: lol aight homie night :wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16274267
> *orale.. u shuld buy that bitch back foo!
> *


I want 2 but I would have to get another shell that has a clean title and set it on the frame I reinforced the shit outta that frame and it still hasnt seen a set up :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 12 2010, 10:17 PM~16274360
> *thats dope bro, wheres eloy? is it very big?
> *


its rite between phx and tucson and its very small


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274740
> *I want 2 but I would have to get another shell that has a clean title and set it on the frame I reinforced the shit outta that frame and it still hasnt seen a set up  :biggrin:
> *


but if they took his car back.. shouldnt the dmv or bank deal with giving u a new title?? cant u just apply for the title thing at the dmv??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:32 PM~16274940
> *but if they took his car back.. shouldnt the dmv or bank deal with giving u a new title?? cant u just apply for the title thing at the dmv??
> *


not until the lien is paid n its 6 g's


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 11:40 PM~16274998
> *not until the lien is paid n its 6 g's
> *


*fuck!* thats alot.. n why dont they take it out of his bank or sumthin?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:42 PM~16275007
> *fuck! thats alot.. n why dont they take it out of his bank or sumthin?
> *


thats foo's a con artist he has nothing in his name anymore. he's my cuzn's dad so I knw who he is but that mothafucker is hard to find last I heard he sold a '73 glasshouse for $400 but it has the same 6 g lien as my '79 did


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 11:44 PM~16275021
> *thats foo's a con artist he has nothing in his name anymore. he's my cuzn's dad so I knw who he is but that mothafucker is hard to find last I heard he sold a '73 glasshouse for $400 but it has the same 6 g lien as my '79 did
> *


damn that fuckn sucks dogg.. shit if i were u id fukn find the car jack that shit n jus tottaly fuckn redo it put different plates n shit.. lol pull off a fkn jackmove on that con artist non lien paying ass jacker!!


----------



## E-Town520

it'll bite him in the ass later I wont touch him cuz of my cuzn I dont wanna disrespect her n shit besides some other dudes in PHX got the car he didnt get it back shit I put to much work into it 2 give it back to that fucker I sold it before he could get near it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 11:52 PM~16275062
> *it'll bite him in the ass later I wont touch him cuz of my cuzn I dont wanna disrespect her n shit besides some other dudes in PHX got the car he didnt get it back shit I put to much work into it 2 give it back to that fucker I sold it before he could get near it
> *


orale.. do they have to give the car to the bank or sumthin??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16275068
> *orale.. do they have to give the car to the bank or sumthin??
> *


well really it has to go back to him and he has to sell it or they'll auction it but I think they were gonna make it into a hopper so they arent gonna try to register it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16275068
> *orale.. do they have to give the car to the bank or sumthin??
> *


u still looking for a setup or did u get 1 already?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 11:56 PM~16275080
> *u still looking for a setup or did u get 1 already?
> *


orale.. well i got a copmlete pump.. but still need everything else for a set up.. why wasup dogg?? got a deal?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16275092
> *orale.. well i got a copmlete pump.. but still need everything else for a set up.. why wasup dogg?? got a deal?
> *


wat else do u need? I mite have some extra strokes, some return hoses, solenoids, maybe an extra pump :dunno:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16275092
> *orale.. well i got a copmlete pump.. but still need everything else for a set up.. why wasup dogg?? got a deal?
> *


wat kinda pump do u got? how many dumps? is it plumbed already?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 13 2010, 12:06 AM~16275121-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat else do u need? I mite have some extra strokes, some return hoses, solenoids, maybe an extra pump  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need everything dogg.. cylinders, noids, coils, unbreakable ball joints etc..
> foreal?? let me know homie!! help a lil homie out!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:06 AM~16275128
> *wat kinda pump do u got? how many dumps? is it plumbed already?
> *


its a prohopper.. only 1 dump.. idk homie im new to this shit.. sorry dogg


----------



## E-Town520

can u post a pic of it? let me c if I can come up with the noids and the strokes. if u can come up with another dump I'll show u how to run front and back off that 1 pump dont worry you'll get it it takes a lil trial, error, time, n patience :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:21 AM~16275191
> *can u post a pic of it? let me c if I can come up with the noids and the strokes. if u can come up with another dump I'll show u how to run front and back off that 1 pump dont worry you'll get it it takes a lil trial, error, time, n patience  :biggrin:
> *


well im barely gonna get it cuz i traded sum foo for it but i should have it by the weekend so once i get it ill post it n let u guys know.. what size strokes u got?? yeah i know thats wat another homie was tellin me but the only thing is now i gotta find another dump.. cuz i wanna be able to lift the front n back n at least pancacke it for right now..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 12:23 AM~16275199
> *well im barely gonna get it cuz i traded sum foo for it but i should have it by the weekend so once i get it ill post it n let u guys know.. what size strokes u got?? yeah i know thats wat another homie was tellin me but the only thing is now i gotta find another dump.. cuz i wanna be able to lift the front n back n at least pancacke it for right now..
> *


alrite coo I got 12's rite now but my cuzn mite give me 16's so I'll hook u up wit my mine...with 1 pump 2 dumps u cant pancake I think u gotta have that 5 dump manifold or just get 2 pumps


----------



## E-Town520

this was my pro hopper setup in my mc each pump is plumbed with only 1 dump to kind of give u an idea of how urs is gonna be I wish I woulda saved a pic when I only had 1 pump in it


----------



## Donny Biggs

I'm just stopping by to show the yungstas (like myself) what we have to live up to.. Here is a cool video of My Car Clubs History.. We are celebrating 30 years this year.. 

Tell me what u think homies.. :biggrin: :cheesy:  

Peace to all! much love Donny B from ... Santana Car Club.. 

*CLICK HERE to see the Santana Car Club 30th Ann. Video!!*


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:36 AM~16275259
> *I'm just stopping by to show the yungstas (like myself) what we have to live up to.. Here is a cool video of My Car Clubs History.. We are celebrating 30 years this year..
> 
> Tell me what u think homies..  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Peace to all! much love Donny B from ... Santana Car Club..
> 
> CLICK HERE to see the Santana Car Club 30th Ann. Video!!
> *


nice video :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

Gracias! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 01:39 AM~16275273
> *nice video  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:36 AM~16275259
> *I'm just stopping by to show the yungstas (like myself) what we have to live up to.. Here is a cool video of My Car Clubs History.. We are celebrating 30 years this year..
> 
> Tell me what u think homies..  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Peace to all! much love Donny B from ... Santana Car Club..
> 
> CLICK HERE to see the Santana Car Club 30th Ann. Video!!
> *


nice video :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:29 AM~16275231
> *alrite coo I got 12's rite now but my cuzn mite give me 16's so I'll hook u up wit my mine...with 1 pump 2 dumps u cant pancake I think u gotta have that 5 dump manifold or just get 2 pumps
> *


foreal?? damn thatd be fkn sick dogg! fo sho!! orale.. its all good dogg as long as i can get the ass n the nose off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:35 AM~16275250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my pro hopper setup in my mc each pump is plumbed with only 1 dump to kind of give u an idea of how urs is gonna be I wish I woulda saved a pic when I only had 1 pump in it
> *



sick! thanks doggy, n by the way bad ass setup u got there  :thumbsup:

how many batts u think i should run?


----------



## E-Town520

yea n pro hopper pumps work damn good my shit would hop off 4 batteries


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16275277
> *Gracias!  :biggrin:
> *


how old are you?


----------



## Donny Biggs

very nice.. :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 01:35 AM~16275250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my pro hopper setup in my mc each pump is plumbed with only 1 dump to kind of give u an idea of how urs is gonna be I wish I woulda saved a pic when I only had 1 pump in it
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16275277
> *Gracias!  :biggrin:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:36 AM~16275259
> *I'm just stopping by to show the yungstas (like myself) what we have to live up to.. Here is a cool video of My Car Clubs History.. We are celebrating 30 years this year..
> 
> Tell me what u think homies..  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Peace to all! much love Donny B from ... Santana Car Club..
> 
> CLICK HERE to see the Santana Car Club 30th Ann. Video!!
> *


nice video homie good job n happy 30 ann.. hope all is well for u n ur club, from THE LOYALTY ONES :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM~16275308
> *very nice..  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks I shoulda kept that car :tears:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:50 AM~16275313
> *thanks I shoulda kept that car :tears:
> *


u know a club is doing good when they last 30 years  keep it up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:48 AM~16275306
> *yea n pro hopper pumps work damn good my shit would hop off 4 batteries
> *


damn! thats a shit load of power! :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

I'm 29 years old.. still a young puppy in this game.. been lowriding since early 90's from Long Beach to Santa Ana! Still bouncin! :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 01:49 AM~16275309
> *no problem  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16275318
> *I'm 29 years old.. still a young puppy in this game.. been lowriding since early 90's from Long Beach to Santa Ana! Still bouncin!  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs

THnx homie! Its tough but we got this locked..   :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 01:50 AM~16275312
> *nice video homie good job n happy 30 ann.. hope all is well for u n ur club, from THE LOYALTY ONES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16275318
> *I'm 29 years old.. still a young puppy in this game.. been lowriding since early 90's from Long Beach to Santa Ana! Still bouncin!  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta love the low life


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16275317
> *damn! thats a shit load of power! :biggrin:
> *


shoulda seen it when I ran all 6 batts 1 lick n that fucker was off the ground


----------



## Donny Biggs

you said it best! :thumbsup: :yes: 




> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 01:53 AM~16275322
> *:biggrin:  gotta love the low life
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16275320
> *THnx homie! Its tough but we got this locked..     :biggrin:
> *


:yes: uffin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:55 AM~16275331
> *you said it best! :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


I've been riding for 3 years now ever since I got my license...all my cars have had hydros and I dont plan on going back :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16275325
> *shoulda seen it when I ran all 6 batts 1 lick n that fucker was off the ground
> *


damn.. so how much u think is good enough for me if im jus gonna be raisin the nose for now with only one dump?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 12:57 AM~16275339
> *damn.. so how much u think is good enough for me if im jus gonna be raisin the nose for now with only one dump?
> *


are you gonna be hittin the switches alot? or just raising n lowering here n there?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 12:59 AM~16275345
> *are you gonna be hittin the switches alot? or just raising n lowering here n there?
> *


 wanna lock up the front or maybe go dippin n hittin switches..


----------



## E-Town520

ok I would run 4-6 batteries...maybe 4 until u get familiar with everything and when u get another dump or pump run 6 n if u want more power later on run 8


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 01:02 AM~16275358
> *ok I would run 4-6 batteries...maybe 4 until u get familiar with everything and when u get another dump or pump run 6 n if u want more power later on run 8
> *


thanks G


----------



## six trey impala

yea 4 too 6 would be good, just run 4 too the front pump...it'll still be snappy on the first lick


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 07:38 AM~16276449
> *yea 4 too 6 would be good, just run 4 too the front pump...it'll still be snappy on the first lick
> *


thanks dogg, thats exactly how i want it to be :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16274745
> *its rite between phx and tucson and its very small
> *


shut homie does that suck? you go to phoenix much?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

What good perros?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 04:05 PM~16280927
> *What good perros?
> *


sup foo


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 AM~16276352
> *thanks G
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:biggrin: wat u guys doin?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 04:04 PM~16280909
> *shut homie does that suck? you go to phoenix much?
> *


its alrite I used to go to phx alot but I hardly ever go up there anymore


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 04:13 PM~16281010
> *:biggrin: wat u guys doin?
> *


shit nothin...got layed off


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 04:13 PM~16281023
> *shit nothin...got layed off
> *


whaat.. foreal? why? where did u work?


----------



## E-Town520

cuz my fuckin drug test wouldnt go thru I took that shit 2 times n it wouldnt read on the electronic test so I went back for a 3rd time today n the machine was down so I couldnt take it so I got laid off until I can go n take my test and they dont know when its gonna be fixed...I was working at sorry ass kmart


----------



## six trey impala

damn that sucks...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn sorry to hear homie.. i know ull find a better job soon.. its all good dogg, shit a jobs a job :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 05:13 PM~16281023
> *shit nothin...got layed off
> *


layed off? from what?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

oh shit kmart, well that fuckin sucks, im sure there'll be better jobs...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 05:09 PM~16280971
> *sup foo
> *


nada, just kickin it.... any of you familiar with big lokote?


----------



## E-Town520

yea its alrite I'm gonna go talk to my old boss tomorrow and see if he gots any spots open


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 07:35 PM~16282842
> *yea its alrite I'm gonna go talk to my old boss tomorrow and see if he gots any spots open
> *


what kinda work would that be?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 07:47 PM~16283009
> *what kinda work would that be?
> *


prostitution :biggrin: :biggrin: jus fuckin with ya homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 09:31 PM~16284444
> *prostitution :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus fuckin with ya homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, yeah hes gonna be complainin bout his slap marks on his cheeks tomorrow that he got from talking to his "boss" :0


----------



## E-Town520

wat u guys talkin bout man I'm the mafuckin pimp I get paid when they get layed :biggrin: nah but 4real tho my old job was washing trucks


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 05:31 PM~16282010
> *nada, just kickin it.... any of you familiar with big lokote?
> *


orale.. yeah i know who he is.. i dont really like dat foo tho..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 09:47 PM~16284702
> *wat u guys talkin bout man I'm the mafuckin pimp I get paid when they get layed :biggrin: nah but 4real tho my old job was washing trucks
> *


as long as the money's green its all good  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 06:35 PM~16282842
> *yea its alrite I'm gonna go talk to my old boss tomorrow and see if he gots any spots open
> *


thas wasup dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 13 2010, 08:31 PM~16284444-->
> 
> 
> 
> prostitution :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus fuckin with ya homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16284565
> *haha, yeah hes gonna be complainin bout his slap marks on his cheeks tomorrow that he got from talking to his "boss"  :0
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

got some new stocks for the cutty, it had monte rallys on it but the back tires were bald :biggrin: so i traded a homie for some steelies, i didnt really care about the wheels i got hubcaps over them anyways, they're just gonna be on there for the winter then the 13s will go on it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 08:47 PM~16284702
> *wat u guys talkin bout man I'm the mafuckin pimp I get paid when they get layed :biggrin: nah but 4real tho my old job was washing trucks
> *


lol :roflmao: fuck it anythin that pays :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 08:52 PM~16284782
> *got some new stocks for the cutty, it had monte rallys on it but the back tires were bald :biggrin: so i traded a homie for some steelies, i didnt really care about the wheels i got hubcaps over them anyways, they're just gonna be on there for the winter then the 13s will go on it
> *


:thumbsup: thas wasup G!


----------



## six trey impala

I need too get a job...fuck, in the summer time i Detail Cars here at my house but it sucks cause u dont get steady money coming too you...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 08:55 PM~16284848
> *I need too get a job...fuck, in the summer time i Detail Cars here at my house but it sucks cause u dont get steady money coming too you...
> *


me too dogg.. in the summer i was workin wit my moms.. but i had summer school so only got to work one month instead of the whole summer.. but fuck it in that month i made like 190$$ im already workin on gettin one at quiznos cuz my aunt knows the owner n shit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 10:01 PM~16284948
> *me too dogg.. in the summer i was workin wit my moms.. but i had summer school so only got to work one month instead of the whole summer.. but fuck it in that month i made like 190$$ im already workin on gettin one at quiznos cuz my aunt knows the owner n shit :biggrin:
> *


thats coo homie...soon ill have my first car with pumps real soon  i wanna start strapping that spare frame i have for it too


----------



## ElMonte74'

shit i dont care if i get a job cause i finally got my 13s i wanted :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2010, 10:12 PM~16285086
> * shit i dont care if i get a job cause i finally got my 13s i wanted :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: they're just chrome chinas i mean its cool u got 13s now but shit theres wayyyyyy more you can do and cant do shit when theres no money


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 09:05 PM~16284988
> *thats coo homie...soon ill have my first car with pumps real soon  i wanna start strapping that spare frame i have for it too
> *



i thought u already had ur setup?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:15 PM~16285126
> *:uh: they're just chrome chinas i mean its cool u got 13s now but shit theres wayyyyyy more you can do and cant do shit when theres no money
> *


i don't give a shit if they are chinas i been wanting spokes since i was a kid   , and you know what people who hate on others who ride chinas should be grateful to have spokes  .

ok you got me with the whole money situation :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 09:49 PM~16284724
> *orale.. yeah i know who he is.. i dont really like dat foo tho..
> *


oh forreal? well hes in burque, so if i buy a monte buy july, hes gonna engrave the windows pormi possibly


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 13 2010, 09:47 PM~16284702
> *wat u guys talkin bout man I'm the mafuckin pimp I get paid when they get layed :biggrin: nah but 4real tho my old job was washing trucks
> *


not bad bro, i used to do ditchwork in the summers for 2.50 an hour if i was with partners, 5 if it was just me but i always had help cuz it got lonely en el campo por siete horas un dia


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 PM~16285438
> *i thought u already had ur setup?
> *


yea i got them just not in the car yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2010, 10:46 PM~16285619
> *i don't give a shit if they are chinas i been wanting spokes since i was a kid    , and you know what people who hate on others who ride chinas should be grateful to have spokes  .
> 
> ok you got me with the whole money situation :biggrin:
> *


i know but those 13s aint gonna feed u or buy u anything, at least with a job u can take care of urself and then work on ur car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 11:48 PM~16286672
> *oh forreal? well hes in burque, so if i buy a monte buy july, hes gonna engrave the windows pormi possibly
> *



isnt he a rapper?? thats koo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

shit I wasnt gettin paid minimum wage I was gettin more than any other 17 year old I knew...that shit might sound easy but it aint like washing ur car them guns will knock u on ur ass if u aint careful and inside the bay its 120% all day long


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 PM~16286683
> *not bad bro, i used to do ditchwork in the summers for 2.50 an hour if i was with partners, 5 if it was just me but i always had help cuz it got lonely en el campo por siete horas un dia
> *


damn thats some slave work


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 08:09 AM~16287926
> *isnt he a rapper?? thats koo homie :thumbsup:
> *


yeah he has insane asylum records, but hes also one of the illest engravers i seen,.... so yeah were seeing if hell do it since hes one of the cats i listen to most, but if he does, i am gonna get a better car, my parents said if i find a monte for a fair price they'll help me buy it


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 08:16 AM~16287977
> *damn thats some slave work
> *


yeah it wasnt bad tho, thats the place i learned every bit of manual labor i now know, so i got some skillz!


----------



## six trey impala

the orange paint on the hose gives it extra Horsepower


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 11:04 AM~16289870
> *yeah he has insane asylum records, but hes also one of the illest engravers i seen,.... so yeah were seeing if hell do it since hes one of the cats i listen to most, but if he does, i am gonna get a better car, my parents said if i find a monte for a fair price they'll help me buy it
> *


orale.. i didnt know he engraved.. well hes aight but dont like his lyrics.. sick ass beats tho.. sick! me too i want a 79 monte!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 03:15 PM~16292172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: nice ride homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 05:16 PM~16292720
> *orale.. i didnt know he engraved.. well hes aight but dont like his lyrics.. sick ass beats tho..  sick! me too i want a 79 monte!
> *


here, hows about this, ill buy a 77, you can buy a 79 front clip, put it on, and you can tell people you own part of it, will that make you feel better? but yeah hes got a strange voice, his engraving is some of the best tho.... how was yer day? what grade you in?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 04:23 PM~16292779
> *here, hows about this, ill buy a 77, you can buy a 79 front clip, put it on, and you can tell people you own part of it, will that make you feel better? but yeah hes got a strange voice, his engraving is some of the best tho.... how was yer day? what grade you in?
> *


lol another dickhead huh lol.. i know its kinda funny.. thats koo.. it was koo, popped sum pingas  feelin good :tongue: im a sophmore G 10 grader


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 05:30 PM~16292842
> *lol another dickhead huh lol.. i know its kinda funny.. thats koo.. it was koo, popped sum pingas  feelin good :tongue: im a sophmore G 10 grader
> *


oh thats dope im eleventh, but nah get a 79, i will get a 77 or 74, and well cruise someday....


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 11:05 AM~16289877
> *yeah it wasnt bad tho, thats the place i learned every bit of manual labor i now know, so i got some skillz!
> *


gotta learn from somewhere :biggrin: my 1st job was a dj which was more like a hobby I got paid for


----------



## E-Town520

oh yea got my pumps in today :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 06:37 PM~16293526
> *gotta learn from somewhere  :biggrin:  my 1st job was a dj which was more like a hobby I got paid for
> *


thats dope what genres?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 05:23 PM~16292779
> *here, hows about this, ill buy a 77, you can buy a 79 front clip, put it on, and you can tell people you own part of it, will that make you feel better? but yeah hes got a strange voice, his engraving is some of the best tho.... how was yer day? what grade you in?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 05:49 PM~16293642
> *thats dope what genres?
> *


I played a lil of everything


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16293105
> *oh thats dope im eleventh, but nah get a 79, i will get a 77 or 74, and well cruise someday....
> *


orale.. haha aight fo sho homie  u sed it..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 06:45 PM~16293605
> *oh yea got my pumps in today  :biggrin:
> *


post pics...what kind of pumps are they?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16296197
> *post pics...what kind of pumps are they?
> *


post 1 rite now


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 05:17 PM~16292737
> *:thumbsup: nice ride homie! :biggrin:
> *


thanks was driving it today, feels hella sick driving it now with coils in the front, it just dips down the road now...they'll be coming out here soon...went too go get some Mc d's today and the girls in there were jocking it gave me a bunch of fries and a Mc Chicken for free  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 05:45 PM~16293605
> *oh yea got my pumps in today  :biggrin:
> *


siiick got pics oof the setup???


----------



## E-Town520

CCE Fuerte :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:24 PM~16296222
> *thanks was driving it today, feels hella sick driving it now with coils in the front, it just dips down the road now...they'll be coming out here soon...went too go get some Mc d's today and the girls in there were jocking it gave me a bunch of fries and a Mc Chicken for free   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thas wasup dogg!! hahaah homies gonna get more pussy now huh.. aint that right G??!! lol :thumbsup: shit if u had the setup in it n hit a switch while u were at the window they woulda came n fukn gave u back ur money n the food lol..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16296278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCE Fuerte  :biggrin:
> *


siick homie  :thumbsup: :biggrin: how much did u get it for?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 09:29 PM~16296317
> *thas wasup dogg!! hahaah homies gonna get more pussy now huh.. aint that right G??!! lol :thumbsup: shit if u had the setup in it n hit a switch while u were at the window they woulda came n fukn gave u back ur money n the food lol..
> *


I used to roll up to the drive thru window laid n when I pull up I'd lock up the car :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 09:30 PM~16296333
> *siick homie  :thumbsup: :biggrin: how much did u get it for?
> *


I got both pumps for $425


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16296278-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCE Fuerte  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what pump head is in that>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:29 PM~16296317
> *thas wasup dogg!! hahaah homies gonna get more pussy now huh.. aint that right G??!! lol :thumbsup: shit if u had the setup in it n hit a switch while u were at the window they woulda came n fukn gave u back ur money n the food lol..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha i will be hittin them soon just not in that car :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16296342
> *I used to roll up to the drive thru window laid n when I pull up I'd lock up the car  :biggrin:
> *


Show off :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16296366
> *what pump head is in that>?
> haha i will be hittin them soon just not in that car  :biggrin:
> Show off :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


#13 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the bucket...
































dirty ass undies but its got the F-41 suspension :tongue: :tongue: :yes: :yes:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16296366
> *what pump head is in that>?
> haha i will be hittin them soon just not in that car  :biggrin:
> Show off :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I had to get my food somehow :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:33 PM~16296383
> *#13  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhh...throw a #11 in that bitch


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16296342
> *I used to roll up to the drive thru window laid n when I pull up I'd lock up the car  :biggrin:
> *


damn homie im jus dreamin right now bout ur guys reality stories n shit lol.. wish i had my car up n runnin wit the hydros so i could do that shit..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:34 PM~16296400
> *I had to get my food somehow  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: it was funny cause i pulled up but not all the way cause there was a van in front of me and i saw her glance at the car then did like a double take then she looked at my wheels and smiled for some reason :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16296402
> *ahhhh...throw a #11 in that bitch
> *


I will when I get cash


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16296366
> *what pump head is in that>?
> haha i will be hittin them soon just not in that car  :biggrin:
> Show off :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ur gunna leave the trey cherry???!! which car u gonna cut out?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:34 PM~16296393
> *the bucket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty ass undies but its got the F-41 suspension :tongue:  :tongue:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thats clean


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 09:36 PM~16296417
> *damn homie im jus dreamin right now bout ur guys reality stories n shit lol.. wish i had my car up n runnin wit the hydros so i could do that shit..
> *


soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:36 PM~16296420
> *:biggrin: it was funny cause i pulled up but not all the way cause there was a van in front of me and i saw her glance at the car then did like a double take then she looked at my wheels and smiled for some reason :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


she wanted to leave the van n ride wit u :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:36 PM~16296420
> *:biggrin: it was funny cause i pulled up but not all the way cause there was a van in front of me and i saw her glance at the car then did like a double take then she looked at my wheels and smiled for some reason :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol
:roflmao: bitch was probably sayin awww shit ima get his number!! :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296445
> *ur gunna leave the trey cherry???!! which car u gonna cut out?
> *


fuck no the Trey is getting a New Whammy Setup, the Cutlass is getting cut first, its gonna be bulldoggin thats why im pulling the 4 ton coils out the Impala and my cylinders and drill the holes and put them in the cutty then put my a-arms on...got the rack for it already need batts, and power balls but ima order the powerballs probably next week...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 09:38 PM~16296470
> *soon enough  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16296485
> *she wanted to leave the van n ride wit u  :roflmao:
> *


naw the one in the drive through was staring then when i pulled up too get my food she was calling all of her friends and pointing :biggrin: :biggrin: the car was dirty but at night it looks shiny as fuck haha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 09:37 PM~16296449
> *thats clean
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16296492
> *fuck no the Trey is getting a New Whammy Setup, the Cutlass is getting cut first, its gonna be bulldoggin thats why im pulling the 4 ton coils out the Impala and my cylinders and drill the holes and put them in the cutty then put my a-arms on...got the rack for it already need batts, and power balls but ima order the powerballs probably next week...
> *


damn thas wasup G got everythin planned for it! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296449
> *thats clean
> *


it needs too be reprimered or painted...ima re primer it for now but ima have the primer tinted and do a different color


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16296492
> *fuck no the Trey is getting a New Whammy Setup, the Cutlass is getting cut first, its gonna be bulldoggin thats why im pulling the 4 ton coils out the Impala and my cylinders and drill the holes and put them in the cutty then put my a-arms on...got the rack for it already need batts, and power balls but ima order the powerballs probably next week...
> *


I had a damn whammy pump but I had it covered n they threw sheets of metal on top of it n dented the tank all up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:40 PM~16296513
> *naw the one in the drive through was staring then when i pulled up too get my food she was calling all of her friends and pointing  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the car was dirty but at night it looks shiny as fuck haha
> *


shoulda looked for a bump so the front end could bounce :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16296530
> *damn thas wasup G got everythin planned for it! :biggrin:
> *


whenever i go look at a car that i want i already imagine it exactly how i want it when im looking at it...ima do the 63 lay n play since i'll have the cutty too play with just Chrome Whammy setup with 6 batts all hardlined ass slammed on the ground with the front end up a bit...with the brains blown :0 the cutty is gonna be bulldoggin and hopefully swangin a bit, its gonna be a street car but i like hopping :biggrin: :biggrin: good thing i got that other frame too work on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16296565
> *shoulda looked for a bump so the front end could bounce  :biggrin:
> *


shit the springs are so stiff i can gas it and brake it and the tires come of the ground :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

damn let me get those springs cuz wit thes fuertes I'ma be gettin up :biggrin: man the fuckin check valves r HUGE!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:44 PM~16296577
> *whenever i go look at a car that i want i already imagine it exactly how i want it when im looking at it...ima do the 63 lay n play since i'll have the cutty too play with just Chrome Whammy setup with 6 batts all hardlined ass slammed on the ground with the front end up a bit...with the brains blown  :0  the cutty is gonna be bulldoggin and hopefully swangin a bit, its gonna be a street car but i like hopping :biggrin:  :biggrin: good thing i got that other frame too work on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


exactly how i am wit my 8 trey regal!  :biggrin: i know how u feel homie!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:47 PM~16296632
> *damn let me get those springs cuz wit thes fuertes I'ma be gettin up  :biggrin:  man the fuckin check valves r HUGE!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: they're going in the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16296666
> *:nono:  :nono: they're going in the cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I see how u r :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:47 PM~16296632
> *damn let me get those springs cuz wit thes fuertes I'ma be gettin up  :biggrin:  man the fuckin check valves r HUGE!!!
> *


fuck yea the block is fucken big on it too looks like a 3/4 or 1 inch


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:50 PM~16296679
> *fuck yea the block is fucken big on it too looks like a 3/4 or 1 inch
> *


the port is 1" :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:50 PM~16296677
> *:uh: I see how u r  :biggrin:
> *


trade u that pump for the coils :biggrin: :biggrin: or i got some cut 2 1/2 ton i'll trade haha u might be smashing the cross member instead of the bumper though


----------



## E-Town520

:biggrin: :no: I got 3 ton in rite now n I bounce all over the damn place


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:53 PM~16296727
> *:biggrin:  :no: I got 3 ton in rite now n I bounce all over the damn place
> *


u running a full stack?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16296783
> *u running a full stack?
> *


yea


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16296791
> *yea
> *


 :0 
u get the cylinders yet??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

who gots sum spare cylinders??!


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 09:59 PM~16296802
> *:0
> u get the cylinders yet??
> *


I have everything in just waiting on my rear pumps and batteries


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 11:00 PM~16296811
> *who gots sum spare cylinders??!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:01 PM~16296826
> *I have everything in just waiting on my rear pumps and batteries
> *


how much are batts over there??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16296811
> *who gots sum spare cylinders??!
> *


I got 2 spare front cylinders


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16296818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn was it a bitch putting them in?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16296856
> *damn was it a bitch putting them in?
> *


on the impalas they dont go in right cause the spring pocket is smaller in Diameter then a G-body or any other car i just had too keep turning them till i felt they were in the right spot...but other then that it was easy just put a jack under the lower control arm and jacked it up


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

Sick ass tuck


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:05 PM~16296878
> *on the impalas they dont go in right cause the spring pocket is smaller in Diameter then a G-body or any other car i just had too keep turning them till i felt they were in the right spot...but other then that it was easy just put a jack under the lower control arm and jacked it up
> *


thats cool so ur gonna put those in the cutty?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16296931
> *thats cool so ur gonna put those in the cutty?
> *


Jesss


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16296935
> *Jesss
> *


rite rite that mofo is gonna be swangin :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16296948
> *rite rite that mofo is gonna be swangin  :wow:
> *


hopefully  :happysad:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:09 PM~16296925
> *Sick ass tuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a boo???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:11 PM~16296957
> *is that a boo???
> *


yea my bros


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:11 PM~16296955
> *hopefully   :happysad:
> *


shit those springs will help out ALOT


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16296966
> *shit those springs will help out ALOT
> *


ima build the front pump later on


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:11 PM~16296961
> *yea my bros
> *


that shit looks intimidating :biggrin: that car is fuckin nice


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:13 PM~16296975
> *ima build the front pump later on
> *


wat kind u gonna run?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:13 PM~16296977
> *that shit looks intimidating  :biggrin:  that car is fuckin nice
> *


it's gonna be swangin this summer...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16296987
> *wat kind u gonna run?
> *


i'd like too get 1 inch ports and a #11 or #9 pump head


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16296838
> *I got 2 spare front cylinders
> *


down to trade homie?? needd some lol shit broke to buy anythin for my ride right now.. what size are they?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:14 PM~16296991
> *it's gonna be swangin this summer...
> *


dont forget to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:15 PM~16297001
> *i'd like too get 1 inch ports and a #11 or #9 pump head
> *


nice cant go wrong with either 1


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:16 PM~16297018
> *down to trade homie?? needd some lol shit broke to buy anythin for my ride right now.. what size are they?
> *


they're 8's wat u got to trade?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 10:18 PM~16297042
> *they're 8's wat u got to trade?
> *



shit right now i dont got much to my name but i got a rocktron talkbox or microkorg keyboard.. what else u got spare for hydros??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 14 2010, 10:40 PM~16296513-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw the one in the drive through was staring then when i pulled up too get my food she was calling all of her friends and pointing  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the car was dirty but at night it looks shiny as fuck haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16296969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that mofo looks like it can burn them 13s :0 :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 14 2010, 10:26 PM~16297164
> *shit right now i dont got much to my name but i got a rocktron talkbox or microkorg keyboard.. what else u got spare for hydros??
> *












I think I got some fittings and a couple return hoses...if I trade my car I'll have damn near a whole setup minus the batteries and switches here's a pic of a couple of strokes I got some more I just gotta look for 'em


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 14 2010, 11:51 PM~16298062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got some fittings and a couple return hoses...if I trade my car I'll have damn near a whole setup minus the batteries and switches here's a pic of a couple of strokes I got some more I just gotta look for 'em
> *


what size are those??


----------



## E-Town520

I gotta measure 'em they're a couple spares I have


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 15 2010, 01:41 AM~16298430
> *I gotta measure 'em they're a couple spares I have
> *


aight fo sho.. so what do i get homies discount or wat?? lol..


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Was up errbody hows everyone been doin :wave: im about to buy another lac soon


----------



## six trey impala

fuck yea the Malibu will get sidewayz hella quick that motor is sick...heres a little vid i barely caught it so u can really see much


----------



## six trey impala

this vid at the end is whne u see him light the tires up in it at an intersection


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 15 2010, 05:57 AM~16298717
> *Was up errbody hows everyone been doin :wave: im about to buy another lac soon
> *


2dr???


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Whats up Hoes! im bout to go drink me some OE on a friday night! fuck yeah! hope you all ahve a good night!


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 15 2010, 08:49 PM~16305478
> *Whats up Hoes! im bout to go drink me some OE on a friday night! fuck yeah! hope you all ahve a good night!
> *


Orgasmic Eruption??? :dunno: :scrutinize: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2010, 08:31 PM~16304683
> *2dr???
> *


Yea it a brougham i think has a full frame wrap rack for 14 batts 4 pumps runs too but no title so im goin to swap all that to my lac


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 15 2010, 09:07 PM~16305623
> *Yea it a brougham i think has a full frame wrap rack for 14 batts 4 pumps runs too but no title so im goin to swap all that to my lac
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin everyone


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 15 2010, 08:54 PM~16305529-->
> 
> 
> 
> Orgasmic Eruption??? :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Jan 15 2010, 11:30 PM~16306975
> *was crackin everyone
> *


chillin right now gonna go outside and maybe wash my ride and cruise :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

its been raining here...still cruised the trey though haha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16312716
> *its been raining here...still cruised the trey though haha
> *


 :biggrin: shit it was nice over here rolled all day with my windows down blasting my music :wow: man i felt good cruising :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16312773
> *:biggrin: shit it was nice over here rolled all day with my windows down blasting my music :wow: man i felt good cruising :biggrin:
> *


u throw the 13s on it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16312783
> *u throw the 13s on it?
> *


not yet :biggrin: saving up some cash for a tire then i'm going to slap them on and i'm getting free spare 13 with new tire on it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 16 2010, 08:32 PM~16312799
> *not yet :biggrin: saving up some cash for a tire then i'm going to slap them on and i'm getting free spare 13 with new tire on it :biggrin:
> *


coo i might be picking up another set of 13s for the cutty, but they're center golds  fuck it they're cheap though


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2010, 08:34 PM~16312807
> *coo i might be picking up another set of 13s for the cutty, but they're center golds  fuck it they're cheap though
> *


fuck it :biggrin: damn my homies car looks sick he got some clean bolt ons on it i'll post some pics here in a minute


----------



## six trey impala

Hey just spreading the word, Im Parting out a 84 Caprice Landau let me know if anyone needs parts, has the Euro Clip with Euro Tail lights its all complete let me know if anyone needs anything...


----------



## six trey impala

also has extended a-arms they look like theyre extended 1/2 inch


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 15 2010, 08:54 PM~16305529
> *Orgasmic Eruption??? :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


pshhhh no, you dont know OE? Olde English, its a forty ounce beer, real good.... we didnt get those tho after all, we got two half gallons from our local brewer, indian pale ale, and triple play dark, fucking strong! after one cup you feel it, and by the end your gone.... but we also started off the night with some big-bottle coronas and went to sleep after a bowl.....

good night, pero my good family friend got deported.... lotsa people cried, it sux.....

how was everybody's weekend?


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 11 2010, 10:20 PM~16261933
> *u live in cg?
> *


in az city actually but always in cg


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16313875
> *pshhhh no, you dont know OE? Olde English, its a forty ounce beer, real good.... we didnt get those tho after all, we got two half gallons from our local brewer, indian pale ale, and triple play dark, fucking strong! after one cup you feel it, and by the end your gone.... but we also started off the night with some big-bottle coronas and went to sleep after a bowl.....
> 
> good night, pero my good family friend got deported.... lotsa people cried, it sux.....
> 
> how was everybody's weekend?
> *


what happened to the step by step dogg??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16313875
> *pshhhh no, you dont know OE? Olde English, its a forty ounce beer, real good.... we didnt get those tho after all, we got two half gallons from our local brewer, indian pale ale, and triple play dark, fucking strong! after one cup you feel it, and by the end your gone.... but we also started off the night with some big-bottle coronas and went to sleep after a bowl.....
> 
> good night, pero my good family friend got deported.... lotsa people cried, it sux.....
> 
> how was everybody's weekend?
> *


foo i know what OE is i was jus fucking with you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16313875
> *pshhhh no, you dont know OE? Olde English, its a forty ounce beer, real good.... we didnt get those tho after all, we got two half gallons from our local brewer, indian pale ale, and triple play dark, fucking strong! after one cup you feel it, and by the end your gone.... but we also started off the night with some big-bottle coronas and went to sleep after a bowl.....
> 
> good night, pero my good family friend got deported.... lotsa people cried, it sux.....
> 
> how was everybody's weekend?
> *


good today looks like its gonna be a good day for another cruise :cheesy: then meet up with the homies and have smoke session


----------



## six trey impala

its raining again today   this time im gonna mob the cutty haha gotta go get it a new alternator...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16314380
> *in az city actually but always in cg
> *


did u go to the show in cg?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16313875
> *pshhhh no, you dont know OE? Olde English, its a forty ounce beer, real good.... we didnt get those tho after all, we got two half gallons from our local brewer, indian pale ale, and triple play dark, fucking strong! after one cup you feel it, and by the end your gone.... but we also started off the night with some big-bottle coronas and went to sleep after a bowl.....
> 
> good night, pero my good family friend got deported.... lotsa people cried, it sux.....
> 
> how was everybody's weekend?
> *


my weekend was bunk as hell didnt get shit done on the car or anything


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 10:58 AM~16316141
> *its raining again today     this time im gonna mob the cutty haha gotta go get it a new alternator...
> *


 :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 17 2010, 12:38 PM~16316694
> *my weekend was bunk as hell didnt get shit done on the car or anything
> *


thats sux, it was a warm one, i found a 72 caddi, i think i am gonna buy it, but i gotta consult some of the riders here bout my current car and getting rid of it


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16314405
> *what happened to the step by step dogg??
> *


step by step what? oh the coils.... pshh, i dont wanna do that yet, cuz im gonna go check on this deville i saw right up the road.... sorry bro, how you been?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 17 2010, 05:27 PM~16319155
> *step by step what? oh the coils.... pshh, i dont wanna do that yet, cuz im gonna go check on this deville i saw right up the road.... sorry bro, how you been?
> *


orale.. thas koo u got pics of it?.. its all good dogg.. i been alright moms is kinda sick tho.. im here with her at the ER..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16321222
> *orale.. thas koo u got pics of it?.. its all good dogg.. i been alright moms is kinda sick tho.. im here with her at the ER..
> *


oh shit dude she gonna be okay? but naw i dont got pics, im gonna go talk to them soon tho, how you been? hows it goin with yer jaina?


----------



## ElMonte74'

went on a cruise with the homies in all our cars lol we scared the shit outta people lol cause you had a durango in the middle of getting body work, a grand marquis on 13s, my car, my homie in his ss, and my other homie in his '07 mustang, with our music turned bumpin loud ass fuck lol.

all behind each other (NO ****) we cruised the park and their was a chick in a chrysler sebring convert. and we scared the fuck outta her rollin by, cause my homies in the marquis and the durango went buy her first then me and my other homies went by and she thought some bad shit was gonna go down lol cause everyone thinks we slang shit :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Got some Daytons for the cutty :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

HERES SOME PICS OF MY HOMIES GRAND MARQUIS






































I THINK ITS CLEAN THE BLACKED OUT LIGHTS WHERE HIS IDEA AND IT LOOKS ALRIGHT AND THOSE 13S ARE VERY CLEAN NOT CURBED OR ANYTHING AND STILL A VERY SMOOTH RIDE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 11:52 PM~16323199
> *Got some Daytons for the cutty  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: PICS OR NOT TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16323211
> *:cheesy: PICS OR NOT TRUE :biggrin:
> *


i'll show you when i throw them on  72 spoke straight lace


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 11:55 PM~16323214
> *i'll show you when i throw them on  72 spoke straight lace
> *


 :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16322984
> *oh shit dude she gonna be okay? but naw i dont got pics, im gonna go talk to them soon tho, how you been? hows it goin with yer jaina?
> *


yeah shes doin ok.. doctors say she had a lot of stress.. so she needs ALOT of rest.. shes sleepin right now.. hopefully she gets better :x:

orale.. try to get some pics dogg.. i been alright dogg n u? everythings perfect with us right now we doin just fine :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16323206
> *HERES SOME PICS OF MY HOMIES GRAND MARQUIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK ITS CLEAN THE BLACKED OUT LIGHTS WHERE HIS IDEA AND IT LOOKS ALRIGHT AND THOSE 13S ARE VERY CLEAN NOT CURBED OR ANYTHING AND STILL A VERY SMOOTH RIDE
> *


thas sick homie.. are they bolt ons??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 10:52 PM~16323199
> *Got some Daytons for the cutty  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


real daytons or chinas??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:31 AM~16323545
> *real daytons or chinas??
> *


Real Ds they're stamped


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 11:34 PM~16323569
> *Real Ds they're stamped
> *



thats sick dogg.. how much u get em for? got pics???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:29 AM~16323530
> *thas sick homie.. are they bolt ons??
> *


:yes: i'm not sure what they are but he put those roadster caps on it and they look clean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 17 2010, 11:38 PM~16323606
> *:yes: i'm not sure what they are but he put those roadster caps on it and they look clean
> *


yeah i think they might be bolt ons..

u think a set of these is worth it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16323620
> *yeah i think they might be bolt ons..
> 
> u think a set of these is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit homie i'd wait if i were u, im sure u can find some used chinas for around 250 with tires...my dad picked up a whole set of chrome chinas for $50 no tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16323639
> *shit homie i'd wait if i were u, im sure u can find some used chinas for around 250 with tires...my dad picked up a whole set of chrome chinas for $50 no tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats what most people been tellin me.. probably am gonna wait.. yeah?! damn whered he find that deal at?? i was gonna trade this foo some 20's for those..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:49 AM~16323679
> *yeah thats what most people been tellin me.. probably am gonna wait.. yeah?! damn whered he find that deal at?? i was gonna trade this foo some 20's for those..
> *


at a Car Swap meet old man had them, he was a hot rodder so didnt really care about them, they're the wheels that are on his glasshouse now


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2010, 11:55 PM~16323703
> *at a Car Swap meet old man had them, he was a hot rodder so didnt really care about them, they're the wheels that are on his glasshouse now
> *



thats sick! they have car swap meets out there??! fuck i wish we had them here... so what u up 2 dogg??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:57 AM~16323715
> *thats sick! they have car swap meets out there??! fuck i wish we had them here... so what u up 2 dogg??
> *


nothing much homie chillin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jan 18 2010, 12:40 AM~16323620-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think they might be bolt ons..
> 
> u think a set of these is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i ment i didn't know what brand they where but shit my homie got them at the pawn shop for 300 something and the caps for 50
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 12:43 AM~16323639
> *shit homie i'd wait if i were u, im sure u can find some used chinas for around 250 with tires...my dad picked up a whole set of chrome chinas for $50 no tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a good deal i got my chinas and 4 bolt ons for a hot auto remington 12 guage but we where thinking of just jacking the dude for the rims cause that 12 was loaded lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:57 AM~16323715
> *thats sick! they have car swap meets out there??! fuck i wish we had them here... so what u up 2 dogg??
> *


shit homie look u can get some daytons for 350 u could probably get them for 300 if u talk too the guy i wouldnt pay more then 100 for some bolt onz :happysad: :biggrin: actually i wouldnt pay id roll hub caps till i get the money too get chinas
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/art/1554293927.html
theres good deals out there just gotta find em


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:46 AM~16326505
> *shit homie look u can get some daytons for 350 u could probably get them for 300 if u talk too the guy i wouldnt pay more then 100 for some bolt onz :happysad:  :biggrin: actually i wouldnt pay id roll hub caps till i get the money too get chinas
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/art/1554293927.html
> theres good deals out there just gotta find em
> *


not even anything from tru spoke company :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 18 2010, 12:14 PM~16326701
> *not even anything from tru spoke company :0
> *


nope dont like 14s

Only like 13 inch wires its lowriding not 4x4ing


----------



## six trey impala

only reason why i'd get a tru spoke is too sell them...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:18 AM~16326744
> *only reason why i'd get a tru spoke is too sell them...
> *


 :roflmao: I dont roll nothin but 13's either to me it looks cleaner


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 02:08 PM~16327864
> *:roflmao: I dont roll nothin but 13's either to me it looks cleaner
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 01:23 PM~16328004
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I might be getting another monte carlo except this 1 is an LS :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 02:07 PM~16328446
> *I might be getting another monte carlo except this 1 is an LS  :biggrin:
> *


nice! pics?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 03:07 PM~16328446
> *I might be getting another monte carlo except this 1 is an LS  :biggrin:
> *


ooooo any options??
what color?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 02:19 PM~16328567
> *nice! pics?
> *


not yet my email is going slow so it wont download


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 02:58 PM~16328947
> *ooooo any options??
> what color?
> *


options I dont knw but the color is candy green :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 12:15 PM~16326712
> *nope dont like 14s
> 
> Only like 13 inch wires its lowriding not 4x4ing
> *


:scrutinize:

so these are 4x4s


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:46 AM~16326505
> *shit homie look u can get some daytons for 350 u could probably get them for 300 if u talk too the guy i wouldnt pay more then 100 for some bolt onz :happysad:  :biggrin: actually i wouldnt pay id roll hub caps till i get the money too get chinas
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/art/1554293927.html
> theres good deals out there just gotta find em
> *


fuck yeah true dat homie theres a grip of good deals right now!! but the thing that fucks it up for me is the $$ i dont have money for shit! that why im tryin to trades these 20's or 22's i got for some.. n my birthday aint till the last day of february n i dont even kno if im gettin money then..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:27 AM~16323506
> *yeah shes doin ok.. doctors say she had a lot of stress.. so she needs ALOT of rest.. shes sleepin right now..  hopefully she gets better :x:
> 
> orale.. try to get some pics dogg..  i been alright dogg n u? everythings perfect with us right now we doin just fine :biggrin:
> *


ah well thats good, i been aiight, just boxing, trying to get some wet on mi dick, hmmmmmm but yeah just kickin it, some homie downtown today fronted me a bowl, so im gonna go feel good soon.......


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 18 2010, 07:31 PM~16332609
> *ah well thats good, i been aiight, just boxing, trying to get some wet on mi dick, hmmmmmm but yeah just kickin it, some homie downtown today fronted me a bowl, so im gonna go feel good soon.......
> *


orale thas koo.. haha thas wasup someones gunna get lifted lol..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 18 2010, 04:49 PM~16329491
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> so these are 4x4s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro that mag was right before 13s even came out all there was were 14s, we have the magazines where both those cars came out...u look at the later mags most of the cars are on 13s

i still think 14s are too big for any lowrider unless ur got a hubcap over them


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 06:14 PM~16330490
> *fuck yeah true dat homie theres a grip of good deals right now!! but the thing that fucks it up for me is the $$ i dont have money for shit! that why im tryin to trades these 20's or 22's i got for some.. n my birthday aint till the last day of february n i dont even kno if im gettin money then..
> *


that always happens with me too :biggrin: :biggrin: it seems like thats when they all pop up :biggrin: :biggrin: i remember i was gonna get a white 63 4 door it was a old mans car for parts real clean had the OG front bumper guard on it all it was missing was the grill but i guess he had it just wasnt on the car, it had blue interior that was perfect they wanted 500 for it, but i was broke at the time so didnt get it... 
now the car rolls around town some other guy bought it and primered it black and put center gold 13s with white walls in the front and black walls in the back, i would have made bank off the car, way more then i would have paid for it, i could have sold just that front bumper guard for about the same or more then the 500 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:29 PM~16333607
> *
> *


waddup homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:31 PM~16333661
> *waddup homie :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP ESE :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16333719
> *SUP ESE  :wave:
> *


Chillin, is that ur 68 in the pic?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16333732
> *Chillin, is that ur 68 in the pic?
> *


YUP


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 08:30 PM~16333648
> *that always happens with me too :biggrin:  :biggrin: it seems like thats when they all pop up :biggrin:  :biggrin: i remember i was gonna get a white 63 4 door it was a old mans car for parts real clean had the OG front bumper guard on it all it was missing was the grill but i guess he had it just wasnt on the car, it had blue interior that was perfect they wanted 500 for it, but i was broke at the time so didnt get it...
> now the car rolls around town some other guy bought it and primered it black and put center gold 13s with white walls in the front and black walls in the back, i would have made bank off the car, way more then i would have paid for it, i could have sold just that front bumper guard for about the same or more then the 500 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that fukn sucks dogg! damn lucky son of a bitch! lol.. i missed out on a set of d's for 100$ n they were clean as hell but i didnt get payed until a week later n when i checked again they were gone..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16333797
> *YUP
> *


looks good, is it juiced


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16333832
> *damn that fukn sucks dogg! damn lucky son of a bitch! lol.. i missed out on a set of d's for 100$ n they were clean as hell but i didnt get payed until a week later n when i checked again they were gone..
> *


damn thats a deal...yea every time i have money i cant find shit for cars, its when i spend it and im broke i find badass deals :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16333836
> *looks good, is it juiced
> *


THANKS YEA ITS GOT HYDROS WHAT DO GOT HOMIE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16333860
> *damn thats a deal...yea every time i have money i cant find shit for cars, its when i spend it and im broke i find badass deals :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol same for me dogg.. hopefully i get some cashfor my birthday n get me a present for my car :x:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16333862
> *THANKS YEA ITS GOT HYDROS WHAT DO GOT HOMIE
> *


a 63 SS and Euro Cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 09:43 PM~16333912
> *lol same for me dogg.. hopefully i get some cashfor my birthday n get me a present for my car :x:
> *


 :biggrin: my birthdays in Feb too the 24th

im hoping too have the cutty juiced before then


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:47 PM~16333971
> *a 63 SS and Euro Cutty
> *


DAMN THATS SICK DO THEY GOT HYDROS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:48 PM~16333995
> *DAMN THATS SICK DO THEY GOT HYDROS
> *


I was gonna throw them in the 63 already have the front cylinders and coils in it but then i decided too put them in the cutty...i still might get the 63 lifted this year too but i wanna throw a whammy setup in it with 6 batts jus lay and play the cutty will be my play car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16334029
> *I was gonna throw them in the 63 already have the front cylinders and coils in it but then i decided too put them in the cutty...i still might get the 63 lifted this year too but i wanna throw a whammy setup in it with 6 batts jus lay and play the cutty will be my play car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL I GOT 2 OTHER RANFLAS TO I GOT A 71 CHEVELLE AND A 66 PONTIAC BUT IM WORKIN ON THE IMPALA FIRST


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16334066
> *COOL I GOT 2 OTHER RANFLAS TO I GOT A 71 CHEVELLE AND A 66 PONTIAC BUT IM WORKIN ON THE IMPALA FIRST
> *


damn u got some money right there...what u gonna do too the impala?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16334086
> *damn u got some money right there...what u gonna do too the impala?
> *


I WANT TO GET HER PAINTED LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS AND CHROME OUT THE ENGINE AND SOME PARTS OF THE UNDER CARIAGE


----------



## six trey impala

yea i dont really want too put the Impala on the back burner cause i like driving that car more, its way different driving a G-body and driving a Impala, especially when u got the oldies blasting and the cars dippin dont get any better then that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16334125
> *I WANT TO GET HER PAINTED LAY DOWN SOME PATTERNS AND CHROME OUT THE ENGINE AND SOME PARTS OF THE UNDER CARIAGE
> *


I like the roof on the Impala Customs and the caprices those cars look sick laying the ass end down...what kind of setup u running in it?


----------



## E-Town520

if the deal goes thru for the LS my pumps will be for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16334144
> *I like the roof on the Impala Customs and the caprices those cars look sick laying the ass end down...what kind of setup u running in it?
> *


YEA I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS WHEN I DROP THE ASS IT LOOKS SICK SHE HAS A 2 PUMP 8 BATTS SETUP I WANT TO PUT 4 PUMPS THO AND MAYBE 14 BATTS WHAT U THINK HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:00 PM~16334176
> *if the deal goes thru for the LS my pumps will be for sale  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD YOU WANT FOR THE PUMPS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:00 PM~16334176
> *if the deal goes thru for the LS my pumps will be for sale  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm i'd like that Fuerte would be real fun in the cutty :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:00 PM~16334180
> *YEA I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS WHEN I DROP THE ASS IT LOOKS SICK SHE HAS A 2 PUMP 8 BATTS SETUP I WANT TO PUT 4 PUMPS THO AND MAYBE 14 BATTS WHAT U THINK HOMIE
> *


just make sure u reinforce the frame with all that weight in the back...if i were u i'd start looking for another frame too start working on so u can still roll the car till ur built frame is done then just swap em, thats what im doing


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:02 PM~16334218
> *just make sure u reinforce the frame with all that weight in the back...if i were u i'd start looking for another frame too start working on so u can still roll the car till ur built frame is done then just swap em, thats what im doing
> *


YUP GOTA HAVE THAT DUN. WHAT IS THAT FRAME YOUR BUILDING GUNA GO ON


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:05 PM~16334247
> *YUP GOTA HAVE THAT DUN. WHAT IS THAT FRAME YOUR BUILDING GUNA GO ON
> *


im gonna do the cutty frame, but ima do the same for the Impala gonna strap the whole frame, i dont want that shit breaking or buckling on me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16334267
> *im gonna do the cutty frame, but ima do the same for the Impala gonna strap the whole frame, i dont want that shit breaking or buckling on me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA DO YOU GOT PIX OF THAT CUTTY HOMIE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16333993
> *:biggrin: my birthdays in Feb too the 24th
> 
> im hoping too have the cutty juiced before then
> *



haha wtf thats a trip mines only 4 days away from urs..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16334293
> *HELL YEA DO YOU GOT PIX OF THAT CUTTY HOMIE
> *


Its a project i jus picked it up 2 weeks ago, got the rack and shit already done for it, and i've had the setup for a while already for it just need batts...but ima try too get this parts car cause i need the front fenders cause they cut them i think the car had 22s on it before, we might paint it here soon too after the setup, im gonna start the a-arms too just gonna reinforce them with caprice spindles so it'll have like 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 extension


----------



## six trey impala

heres some pics, its a Salon so its got the bucket seats and shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16334388
> *Its a project i jus picked it up 2 weeks ago, got the rack and shit already done for it, and i've had the setup for a while already for it just need batts...but ima try too get this parts car cause i need the front fenders cause they cut them i think the car had 22s on it before, we might paint it here soon too after the setup, im gonna start the a-arms too just gonna reinforce them with caprice spindles so it'll have like 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 extension
> *


ORALE GOOD THING THAT THE CARS HEADING IN ITS RIGHT PATH NOT ON THEM 22S


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16334358
> *haha wtf thats a trip mines only 4 days away from urs..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: im turning 18 last year we had a big ass cruise so we'll probably do the same this year :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:15 PM~16334417
> *heres some pics, its a Salon so its got the bucket seats and shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL HOMIE LOOKS GOOD :nicoderm:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:15 PM~16334422
> *ORALE GOOD THING THAT THE CARS HEADING IN ITS RIGHT PATH NOT ON THEM 22S
> *


fuck yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16334440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: im turning 18 last year we had a big ass cruise so we'll probably do the same this year :biggrin:
> *


orale thats sick foo! wish i could do that too


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16334461
> *fuck yea :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOWS THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT UP IN YAKIMA


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16334452
> *COOL HOMIE LOOKS GOOD :nicoderm:
> *


thanks, it should look way different by spring time, it should be able too swang a bit too  :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16334487
> *:biggrin: HOWS THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT UP IN YAKIMA
> *


thats a clean impala as for the pumps I just want wat I paid for them :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16334491
> *thanks, it should look way different by spring time, it should be able too swang a bit too   :biggrin:
> *


throw 1 of these fuertes in it that joker will be swangin ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:20 PM~16334530
> *thats a clean impala as for the pumps I just want wat I paid for them  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE SO HOW MUCH LOCO uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jan 18 2010, 10:18 PM~16334479-->
> 
> 
> 
> orale thats sick foo! wish i could do that too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea it was a surprise my older bro got everyone together and told me the day before, it was hella fun, everyone was hitting switches and having a good time then we went home and bbq'd some carne asada like usual :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:18 PM~16334487
> *:biggrin: HOWS THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT UP IN YAKIMA
> *


its getting stronger now it was kinda dead for a while but last year there were more shows and more cars popping out :biggrin: how it over there???


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16334560
> *GRACIAS HOMIE SO HOW MUCH LOCO  uffin:
> *


$425 plus shipping


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16334553
> *throw 1 of these fuertes in it that joker will be swangin ALOT  :biggrin:
> *


Hook it up then homie,  let me know what happens,i wanted too build a front pump for it anyways   :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16334562
> *yea it was a surprise my older bro got everyone together and told me the day before, it was hella fun, everyone was hitting switches and having a good time then we went home and bbq'd some carne asada like usual :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting stronger now it was kinda dead for a while but last year there were more shows and more cars popping out :biggrin: how it over there???
> *



thas sick dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

heres the other bucket


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16334562
> *yea it was a surprise my older bro got everyone together and told me the day before, it was hella fun, everyone was hitting switches and having a good time then we went home and bbq'd some carne asada like usual :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its getting stronger now it was kinda dead for a while but last year there were more shows and more cars popping out :biggrin: how it over there???
> *


THATS SICK HOMIE OVER HERE THERES ALWAYS BEEN LOWS PERO IT KINDA FADED A LIL WITH EVERY BODY WANTING T0 ROLL BIG RIMS PERO SIMON LOWRIDING SHOULD BE COMING OUT STRONG THIS YEAR


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:24 PM~16334602
> *Hook it up then homie,   let me know what happens,i wanted too build a front pump for it anyways     :biggrin:
> *


I will I should knw by 2mrw if we work a deal I'll hook u up


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:25 PM~16334630
> *heres the other bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THATS AH BEAUTY ESE


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16334644
> *I will I should knw by 2mrw if we work a deal I'll hook u up
> *


coo let me know


----------



## E-Town520

I got a couple extra check valves, elbows, and a T fitting for them 2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16334653
> *MAN THATS AH BEAUTY ESE
> *


thanks homie, its my baby, i've had it since i was 15
the day i layed eyes on her, and brought her too my house :boink: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

sean I aint forgot about u homie I gotta measure the strokes and shit and we'll work somethin out


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:32 PM~16334740
> *thanks homie, its my baby, i've had it since i was 15
> the day i layed eyes on her, and brought her too my house :boink:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: COOL HOMIE IV HAD MY CHEVELLE SINCE I WAS 13 AND MY PONTIAC WHEN I WAS 14 THEN I GOT MY IMPALA ABOUT A YEAR AGO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16334731
> *I got a couple extra check valves, elbows, and a T fitting for them 2
> *


I might need some check valves, i gave some away yesterday...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16334784
> *I might need some check valves, i gave some away yesterday...
> *


I'll post a pic of 'em in a lil bit


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16334744
> *sean I aint forgot about u homie I gotta measure the strokes and shit and we'll work somethin out
> *


fo sho dogg!  thanks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:35 PM~16334769
> *:biggrin: COOL HOMIE IV HAD MY CHEVELLE SINCE I WAS 13 AND MY PONTIAC WHEN I WAS 14 THEN I GOT MY IMPALA ABOUT A YEAR AGO
> *


damn thats sick, i got a 73 Impala when i was like 12 or 13 then got a 47 5window chevy Trokita when i was like 14 then the 63 at 15 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16334818
> *damn thats sick, i got a 73 Impala when i was like 12 or 13 then got a 47 5window chevy Trokita when i was like 14 then the 63 at 15 :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WHAT HAPPEND TO THOSE RIDES


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16334802
> *fo sho dogg!  thanks :biggrin:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16334830
> *DAMN WHAT HAPPEND TO THOSE RIDES
> *


the 73 i got rid of it, wasnt really into cars as much as i am now, well at least not into working on them :biggrin: i only paid $50 for it after i sold that i got the 47 then sold that and got the 63 but im staying with the this one :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:41 PM~16334851
> *the 73 i got rid of it, wasnt really into cars as much as i am now, well at least not into working on them :biggrin: i only paid $50 for it after i sold that i got the 47 then sold that and got the 63 but im staying with the this one :biggrin:
> *


  GOOD CHOICE ESE CLASSICKS ARE AWAYS THE SICKEST


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 09:41 PM~16334850
> *no problem  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

if Roy ends up getting this LS i might have a complete chrome pump for sale :x:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16334881
> * GOOD CHOICE ESE CLASSICKS ARE AWAYS THE SICKEST
> *


yea I sometimes get tired of looking at it but i just go for a cruise in it and it goes away :biggrin: :biggrin: i remember when i first got it, it was the day before my Freshman year of high school started, my bro and my dad picked me up in it, car was barely running and ticking like crazy hahaha i remember everyone was like whos car was that that they picked u up in i told them it was mine then they were like damn that cars ugly, now everyone jocks it at school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16334961
> *if Roy ends up getting this LS i might have a complete chrome pump for sale :x:
> *


shit if i had the cash id swoop that shit up in a instant! but i got some shit for trade


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16334998
> *shit if i had the cash id swoop that shit up in a instant! but i got some shit for trade
> *


hmmmm...i might trade u for ur body heard u have nice lips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:52 PM~16334988
> *yea I sometimes get tired of looking at it but i just go for a cruise in it and it goes away :biggrin:  :biggrin: i remember when i first got it, it was the day before my Freshman year of high school started, my bro and my dad picked me up in it, car was barely running and ticking like crazy hahaha i remember everyone was like whos car was that that they picked u up in i told them it was mine then they were like damn that cars ugly, now everyone jocks it at school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


an impala ugly they must not know anything about classicks shit even when i see a rusted out impala or bomb im like damn that shits bad the new generation dont know shit now days haha they just know how to throw on there grills and dog chains :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16335062
> *an impala ugly they must not know anything about classicks shit even when i see a rusted out impala or bomb im like damn that shits bad the new generation dont know shit now days haha they just know how to throw on there grills and dog chains :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea i see a old chevy, that shit catches my eye hella quick :biggrin: 
now everyone knows me mostly cause of the car (kinda sad) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

Love the Ass end on this car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16335056
> *hmmmm...i might trade u for ur body heard u have nice lips :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol fuck u dogg :roflmao: think u might be mistakin me for u homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:02 PM~16335116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yea i see a old chevy, that shit catches my eye hella quick :biggrin:
> now everyone knows me mostly cause of the car (kinda sad)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats how it is u get a nice car n all of a sudden u got a lot of friends


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16335134
> *Love the Ass end on this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jan 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16335145-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol fuck u dogg :roflmao: think u might be mistakin me for u homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16335147
> *thats how it is u get a nice car n all of a sudden u got a lot of friends
> *


haha yea, it brings the bitches so im coo with it :biggrin: i know whos real and whos fake


----------



## six trey impala

Hey sean i might have some coils they're 2 1/2 ton they're coo if u want ur car too lay frame...i might be getting some other ones i'll let u know if i get these other ones jus pay for shipping and u can have them
they're the red coils


----------



## six trey impala

found a old pic of my bro's old malibu...i think this is from 03, i remember people used too tell him that his car needed too be aligned, thats when extended a-arms was coming in haha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16335219
> *Hey sean i might have some coils they're 2 1/2 ton they're coo if u want ur car too lay frame...i might be getting some other ones i'll let u know if i get these other ones jus pay for shipping and u can have them
> they're the red coils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fo sho dogg!!! let me know homie thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16335317
> *found a old pic of my bro's old malibu...i think this is from 03, i remember people used too tell him that his car needed too be aligned, thats when extended a-arms was coming in haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:18 PM~16335317
> *found a old pic of my bro's old malibu...i think this is from 03, i remember people used too tell him that his car needed too be aligned, thats when extended a-arms was coming in haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: nice ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

yea the Silver Malibu is the resurrection of this car it used too get up good, that was his second car with pumps, his first car was a 2 door Euro Caprice Mint Green With Green interior was really clean 2 pump showtime setup used to hit easy 20 inches with 4 batts


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16335520
> *yea the Silver Malibu is the resurrection of this car it used too get up good, that was his second car with pumps, his first car was a 2 door Euro Caprice Mint Green With Green interior was really clean 2 pump showtime setup used to hit easy 20 inches with 4 batts
> *


sick! so u plannin on paintin the trey??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16335750
> *sick! so u plannin on paintin the trey??
> *


oh yea, everything on the car is gonna be touched, suspension, body, motor, interior, its gonna be a frame off build


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16335882
> *oh yea, everything on the car is gonna be touched, suspension, body, motor, interior, its gonna be a frame off build
> *


sick!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 18 2010, 08:47 PM~16332879
> *orale thas koo.. haha thas wasup someones gunna get lifted lol..
> *


yup yup, how you? anything new with yer cars?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## E-Town520

here's the pumps and the fittings


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:wave: wasup everyone whats been up on everyones rides i havent done much trying to find something to do to it though instead of letting it sit summer will be here before you know it


----------



## E-Town520

wat happened wit that other caddy?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 05:05 PM~16341875
> *wat happened wit that other caddy?
> *


are you talking about the other 1 im supposed to be getting or the 1 i have?


----------



## E-Town520

the other 1 u said was wrapped n stuff


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 05:15 PM~16342025
> *the other 1 u said was wrapped n stuff
> *


Waiting for the guy to get it to his house ill post pics when he gets it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 19 2010, 07:09 AM~16337169
> *yup yup, how you? anything new with yer cars?
> *


nuthin much just got one pump for it..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16342040
> *Waiting for the guy to get it to his house ill post pics when he gets it
> *


thats cool u got a setup for it already


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16342041
> *nuthin much just got one pump for it..
> *


did ur pump come in yet?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 05:17 PM~16342054
> *thats cool u got a setup for it already
> *


I have some pumps i posted in my build up but still need noids switches and battery i want to add another pump but i wont be needin hoses strokes or any of that the other car comes with that


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 03:21 PM~16342102
> *I have some pumps i posted in my build up but still need noids switches and battery i want to add another pump but i wont be needin hoses strokes or any of that the other car comes with that
> *


wat kinda pumps u runnin


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 03:18 PM~16342060
> *did ur pump come in yet?
> *


:yes:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 19 2010, 03:23 PM~16342125
> *:yes:
> *


post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 05:22 PM~16342123
> *wat kinda pumps u runnin
> *


I have 2 lonas now but i want to run those 2 to the back and a piston to the nose :biggrin: but the rack thats in the car is for 4 pumps 14 batts so if i get that i most def will be swangin but might cut it up and redo it cause the lacs goin to be my daily and gas is goin to suck with 14 batts and a big block :uh:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 03:25 PM~16342141
> *post a pic  :biggrin:
> *


let me get the camera brb G  :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 03:27 PM~16342163
> *I have 2 lonas now but i want to run those 2 to the back and a piston to the nose :biggrin: but the rack thats in the car is for 4 pumps 14 batts so if i get that i most def will be swangin but might cut it up and redo it cause the lacs goin to be my daily and gas is goin to suck with 14 batts and a big block  :uh:
> *


hell yea run 4 and 8 or 10 the most or run 3 pumps I personally like 4 pumps just dont like some of the headaches


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 19 2010, 03:27 PM~16342171
> *let me get the camera brb G  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 05:28 PM~16342181
> *hell yea run 4 and 8 or 10 the most or run 3 pumps I personally like 4 pumps just dont like some of the headaches
> *


I probaly will do 10 cause thats what i have in the ghouse but you could tell the difference with 10 batts compared to 14 and dont you have a regal?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 03:30 PM~16342209
> *I probaly will do 10 cause thats what i have in the ghouse but you could tell the difference with 10 batts compared to 14 and dont you have a regal?
> *


shit 10 is gonna be good for a daily cuz u gotta think ur gonna be swangin either way n with that extra power its easy to brake somethin n u still gotta drive home and them batteries r gonna take awhile to charge n sometimes it keeps u from going where u need to :dunno: knw what I mean...I got a cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 19 2010, 04:16 PM~16342041
> *nuthin much just got one pump for it..
> *


thats sick bro, i cant wait to see if i can get this new caddi!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Same as i was thinking im planning on changing the rack in the ghouse and cut it in half and make it 8 batts instead of 10 as soon as i get a welder


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 19 2010, 05:35 PM~16342273
> *thats sick bro, i cant wait to see if i can get this new caddi!
> *


Year and model??


----------



## E-Town520

> Same as i was thinking im planning on changing the rack in the ghouse and cut it in half and make it 8 batts instead of 10 as soon as i get a welder
> [/quote
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## allan73cadi

sup young riders. please check out my topic and let me know what you think. I just turned 20 years old and got into the scene about a year ago. started with bikes about 6 years ago, got my first car (73 Fleetwood) about 2 and a half years ago and became a proud member of Ecxlusive CC & BC about a year ago, since then, lowridin' is all what my life's about!

give me your vieuw on this topic=> daily driver topic

thanx!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Jan 19 2010, 03:39 PM~16342312
> *sup young riders. please check out my topic and let me know what you think. I just turned 20 years old and got into the scene about a year ago. started with bikes about 6 years ago, got my first car (73 Fleetwood) about 2 and a half years ago and became a proud member of Ecxlusive CC & BC about a year ago, since then, lowridin' is all what my life's about!
> 
> give me your vieuw on this topic=> daily driver topic
> 
> thanx!
> *


that caddy is clean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 19 2010, 03:35 PM~16342273
> *thats sick bro, i cant wait to see if i can get this new caddi!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 12:37 PM~16339526
> *here's the pumps and the fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

do these pumps still have the #13 Marzocchi pump head??


----------



## six trey impala

damn 10 batts with a piston too the nose, thats gonna do some damage :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:18 PM~16343572
> *damn 10 batts with a piston too the nose, thats gonna do some damage :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what im hoping for :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16343604
> *Thats what im hoping for :biggrin:
> *


better hope u get that strapped frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:24 PM~16343680
> *better hope u get that strapped frame :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: most def


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 06:28 PM~16343755
> *:yes: most def
> *


i still need batts   i think ima just buy 6 for now and get the other 2 later


----------



## six trey impala

i also need solenoids and battery cables :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:31 PM~16343796
> *i still need batts    i think ima just buy 6 for now and get the other 2 later
> *


Me too i have to buy new ones for the lac and ghouse thats 1 of the reasons im changing the ghouses rack cause 10 batts are goin to hurt the wallet :angry:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16343839
> *i also need solenoids and battery cables :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


x2  :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 06:35 PM~16343853
> *Me too i have to buy new ones for the lac and ghouse thats 1 of the reasons im changing the ghouses rack cause 10 batts are goin to hurt the wallet  :angry:
> *


fuck yea


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:37 PM~16343872
> *fuck yea
> *


Do you know the setup for the cutty yet and are you doin a moon roof?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16343906
> *Do you know the setup for the cutty yet and are you doin a moon roof?
> *


2 pumps 8 batts , and i wanna put a 38" in it, i wanna do the frame first before i cut the roof


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:42 PM~16343935
> *2 pumps 8 batts , and i wanna put a 38" in it, i wanna do the frame first before i cut the roof
> *


Im goin to keep a lookout for lincons with roofs in the yards but the 42s sell on here for about 300-350 and are you installing it?


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 05:03 PM~16343339
> *do these pumps still have the #13 Marzocchi pump head??
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 05:42 PM~16343935
> *2 pumps 8 batts , and i wanna put a 38" in it, i wanna do the frame first before i cut the roof
> *


frame wrap before sunroof is a must


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 19 2010, 06:46 PM~16343988
> *Im goin to keep a lookout for lincons with roofs in the yards but the 42s sell on here for about 300-350 and are you installing it?
> *


my bro has a 44 for sale


----------



## six trey impala

60 shipped


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 08:59 PM~16345662
> *my bro has a 44 for sale
> *


whats up homie :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:28 PM~16346111
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


nothing much homie just chillin...what u up too?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2010, 09:36 PM~16346236
> *nothing much homie just chillin...what u up too?
> *


just kickin back ey did that deal go down or what ese


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:39 PM~16346287
> *just kickin back ey did that deal go down or what ese
> *


post some more pics of ur car homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## E-Town520

that car is clean homie my dads looking for a '68 rite now


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 10:42 PM~16347405
> *that car is clean homie my dads looking for a '68 rite now
> *


thanks dog has your dad found any good offers out there for 68s


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 11:37 AM~16339526
> *here's the pumps and the fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got 1 of these left :biggrin: if u wanna good pump that will get u inches I got what u need :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:47 PM~16347474
> *thanks dog has your dad found any good offers out there for 68s
> *


he was gonna buy 1 that was candy cobalt blue with pinstriping and the interior n the motor were all done for like 12 g's it was clean uncut but the dude never called him back so now he's just looking


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 10:49 PM~16347500
> *he was gonna buy 1 that was candy cobalt blue with pinstriping and the interior n the motor were all done for like 12 g's it was clean uncut but the dude never called him back so now he's just looking
> *


damn is he looking for ah fastback or a costom like mine


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16347543
> *damn is he looking for ah fastback or a costom like mine
> *


shit either 1 I think...the 1 he was looking at was a custom but if he cant find a decent 1 he's gonna buy our homie's bomb


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16347568
> *shit either 1 I think...the 1 he was looking at was a custom but if he cant find a decent 1 he's gonna buy our homie's bomb
> *


 bombs are sick i would get the bomb


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:56 PM~16347587
> *bombs are sick i would get the bomb
> *


he's thinking about it its clean n the interior just got redone but the bumpers and all the chrome need to be chromed again...he wants 8 g's


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 10:58 PM~16347617
> *he's thinking about it its clean n the interior just got redone but the bumpers and all the chrome need to be chromed again...he wants 8 g's
> *


what kinda bomb is it what year and make


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16347668
> *what kinda bomb is it what year and make
> *


I forgot wat year it is I think a '41 or '42 chevy master deluxe


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16347691
> *I forgot wat year it is I think a '41 or '42 chevy master deluxe
> *


got any pics of it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:05 PM~16347703
> *got any pics of it
> *


nah I'll stop by his house 2mrw n c if I can get some


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 PM~16347736
> *nah I'll stop by his house 2mrw n c if I can get some
> *


arite cool homie


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 17 2010, 12:38 PM~16316682
> *did u go to the show in cg?
> *


no i had to work did you


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 20 2010, 03:09 PM~16353951
> *no i had to work did you
> *


yea they had some clean cars out I was gna take the cutty but I havent put my pumps in


----------



## dropped_97blazer

heres them pics guys, sorry it took so long damn uploader was bein a bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

those Saco motors are good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

did the slipper come with the deal too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16356883
> *did the slipper come with the deal too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 20 2010, 05:30 PM~16355913
> *heres them pics guys, sorry it took so long damn uploader was bein a  bitch.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have u plumbed it yet?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 06:40 PM~16356801
> *those Saco motors are good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 06:46 PM~16356883
> *did the slipper come with the deal too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL maybe..  :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 20 2010, 06:30 PM~16355913
> *heres them pics guys, sorry it took so long damn uploader was bein a  bitch.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those dearfoam slippers in the back!???!!?!?!?!? i love those! i always buy pairs of those! damn homie you got good taste! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16359545
> *are those dearfoam slippers in the back!???!!?!?!?!? i love those! i always buy pairs of those! damn homie you got good taste!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u wanna make out with him now?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:37 PM~16359988
> *u wanna make out with him now?? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 20 2010, 11:46 PM~16360097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up homie


----------



## E-Town520

:roflmao: thats some shit :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16360203
> *what up homie
> *


WHATS UP DOG


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Lets see.....Trey still alive, and like 5 new dudes lol

Back from the dead...what up fellas


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16360416
> *Lets see.....Trey still alive, and like 5 new dudes lol
> 
> Back from the dead...what up fellas
> *


haha like the notations said it, "Im Still Here"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16360416-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see.....Trey still alive, and like 5 new dudes lol
> 
> Back from the dead...what up fellas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit :cheesy: whats up homie hows the caddy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 01:50 AM~16361009
> *haha like the notations said it, "Im Still Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 20 2010, 07:44 PM~16357966
> *have u plumbed it yet?
> *


yup


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16359545
> *are those dearfoam slippers in the back!???!!?!?!?!? i love those! i always buy pairs of those! damn homie you got good taste!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea they are.. hahah


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 20 2010, 11:13 PM~16360416
> *Lets see.....Trey still alive, and like 5 new dudes lol
> 
> Back from the dead...what up fellas
> *


wat up! :wave:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:37 PM~16359988
> *u wanna make out with him now?? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if he gives me dearfoams, maybe..... not.... i hate you for that comment now...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 06:56 AM~16361533
> *lol yea they are.. hahah
> *


so i finally tried to put my manifold on, and the fucking bolts broke.... so im gonna try a couple more places, y if nobody has the bolts, im seriously just gonna fucking shoot it out in the mesa..... its still up on stands and shit, like its sooooo bad right now..... pero i found a 77 grand prix for 1g i was lookin into, but idk, what you guys think of the prixs?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 08:31 AM~16362521
> *so i finally tried to put my manifold on, and the fucking bolts broke.... so im gonna try a couple more places, y if nobody has the bolts, im seriously just gonna fucking shoot it out in the mesa..... its still up on stands and shit, like its sooooo bad right now..... pero i found a 77 grand prix for 1g i was lookin into, but idk, what you guys think of the prixs?
> *


we had an '83 grand prix that car was bad ass the '77 gp if done right looks clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362485-->
> 
> 
> 
> if he gives me dearfoams, maybe..... not.... i hate you for that comment now...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 09:31 AM~16362521
> *so i finally tried to put my manifold on, and the fucking bolts broke.... so im gonna try a couple more places, y if nobody has the bolts, im seriously just gonna fucking shoot it out in the mesa..... its still up on stands and shit, like its sooooo bad right now..... pero i found a 77 grand prix for 1g i was lookin into, but idk, what you guys think of the prixs?
> *


GPs are clean my homie was gonna buy one for a g to ran had the buckets cherry it was tan with a metallic brown but dude sold it to the scrap yard for for less :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 09:31 AM~16362521
> *so i finally tried to put my manifold on, and the fucking bolts broke.... so im gonna try a couple more places, y if nobody has the bolts, im seriously just gonna fucking shoot it out in the mesa..... its still up on stands and shit, like its sooooo bad right now..... pero i found a 77 grand prix for 1g i was lookin into, but idk, what you guys think of the prixs?
> *


THOSE 77 GRAND PRIXS ARE SICK DOG IV BEEN WANTING ONE OF THOSE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 01:50 AM~16361009
> *haha like the notations said it, "Im Still Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 20 2010, 11:13 PM~16360416
> *Lets see.....Trey still alive, and like 5 new dudes lol
> 
> Back from the dead...what up fellas
> *


was crackin dogg! nice to meet u :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 08:31 AM~16362521
> *so i finally tried to put my manifold on, and the fucking bolts broke.... so im gonna try a couple more places, y if nobody has the bolts, im seriously just gonna fucking shoot it out in the mesa..... its still up on stands and shit, like its sooooo bad right now..... pero i found a 77 grand prix for 1g i was lookin into, but idk, what you guys think of the prixs?
> *


lol damn that sucks dogg.. yeha those GP's are sick dogg.. i was gonna get me a '80 but the fool i was gonna buy it off of stole the fkn car so it wasnt legit..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362485
> *if he gives me dearfoams, maybe..... not.... i hate you for that comment now...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

those stud bolts always break, im afraid of the ones on the manifolds on the cutty are gonna break, im throwing flows on it this weekend


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16371597
> *those stud bolts always break, im afraid of the ones on the manifolds on the cutty are gonna break, im throwing flows on it this weekend
> *


:thumbsup: wasup dogg?? hows the weather out there?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16371663
> *:thumbsup: wasup dogg?? hows the weather out there?
> *


wasnt too bad today, days are getting longer, cruising weathers creepin back up  what u up too?


----------



## E-Town520

man we've been on tornado watch all day :ugh: hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 10:51 PM~16371809
> *man we've been on tornado watch all day  :ugh:  hno:
> *


 :0 damn that shits crazy :wow: :wow:


----------



## E-Town520

its been raining n windy as hell all day fuckin flooded everywhere


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:00 PM~16371942
> *its been raining n windy as hell all day fuckin flooded everywhere
> *


damn!


----------



## E-Town520

I was supposed to get started on my tatt today 2 :banghead:


----------



## E-Town520

did u check out the cutty?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 09:36 PM~16370673
> *lol damn that sucks dogg.. yeha those GP's are sick dogg.. i was gonna get me a '80 but the fool i was gonna buy it off of stole the fkn car so it wasnt legit..
> *


haha stolen car, thats legit for sure! :nono: 

i would be more willing to keep my current car if it had a hole for this: :boink: heehee!

but yeah and i also found a 74 deville, but im not sure bout it cause it has a rebuilt tranny, and i dont like the sound of that....... my car is still jacked up all high tho, wanna take it down, pero estoy way too flojo...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 09:43 PM~16371679
> *wasnt too bad today, days are getting longer, cruising weathers creepin back up  what u up too?
> *


nutin really to doo jus like E-town.. fuckn tornado alerts.. floodings.. flash flood warnings fukn thunderstorm watches!!! all kinds of fuckd up shit!! fukn hate this weather..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 10:00 PM~16371942
> *its been raining n windy as hell all day fuckin flooded everywhere
> *


same here dogg..  :rant: fukn hate it..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16372238
> *haha stolen car, thats legit for sure!  :nono:
> 
> i would be more willing to keep my current car if it had a hole for this:  :boink: heehee!
> 
> but yeah and i also found a 74 deville, but im not sure bout it cause it has a rebuilt tranny, and i dont like the sound of that....... my car is still jacked up all high tho, wanna take it down, pero estoy way too flojo...
> *


lol.. idk bout that one dogg.. whatevers better to u homie.. este wei hahah flojeroooo!.. just do it doggg!! :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 10:45 AM~16363125
> *we had an '83 grand prix that car was bad ass the '77 gp if done right looks clean
> *


yeah, they are kinda like a monte, but the grills are cooler, pero dont like the back end as much. whats yer new tattoo of? it better not be tribal or samurai or some cliche japanese stuff.... sorry, but thats for wedos only...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 01:07 PM~16364624
> *THOSE 77 GRAND PRIXS ARE SICK DOG IV BEEN WANTING ONE OF THOSE
> *


hey bro, dont think i seen you in here too much... whats yer name, how old are you?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

whats good, glad to see you guys been keepin this thread up...

as for me....I will have a few pics to show u what i been doing in a day or 2


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16372286
> *yeah, they are kinda like a monte, but the grills are cooler, pero dont like the back end as much. whats yer new tattoo of? it better not be tribal or samurai or some cliche japanese stuff.... sorry, but thats for wedos only...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell nah foo I'm gettin a portrait of my mom


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2010, 12:58 PM~16364545
> *:roflmao:
> GPs are clean my homie was gonna buy one for a g to ran had the buckets cherry it was tan with a metallic brown but dude sold it to the scrap yard for for less :angry:
> *


yeah they are cherry, hey does your monte have captain seats? now those are the fuckin cherry


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16372307
> *whats good, glad to see you guys been keepin this thread up...
> 
> as for me....I will have a few pics to show u what i been doing in a day or 2
> *


hey arent you the guy that started this thread??!?!?!? :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16372307
> *whats good, glad to see you guys been keepin this thread up...
> 
> as for me....I will have a few pics to show u what i been doing in a day or 2
> *


 :thumbsup: we're just a couple of youngsters scrapin' the pavement carrying this thread u started :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16372307
> *whats good, glad to see you guys been keepin this thread up...
> 
> as for me....I will have a few pics to show u what i been doing in a day or 2
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16372238
> *haha stolen car, thats legit for sure!  :nono:
> 
> i would be more willing to keep my current car if it had a hole for this:  :boink: heehee!
> 
> but yeah and i also found a 74 deville, but im not sure bout it cause it has a rebuilt tranny, and i dont like the sound of that....... my car is still jacked up all high tho, wanna take it down, pero estoy way too flojo...
> *


a rebuilt tranny is actually good depending on how many miles they put on it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16372243
> *nutin really to doo jus like E-town.. fuckn tornado alerts.. floodings.. flash flood warnings fukn thunderstorm watches!!! all kinds of fuckd up shit!! fukn hate this weather..
> *


fuckin weather sucks huh can never do nothing!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:31 PM~16372320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hell nah foo I'm gettin a portrait of my mom
> *


oh, thats good, samurai shit is wack, same with tribal... except for face tribals.... done by hand.....

how big it gonna be?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:33 PM~16372350
> *a rebuilt tranny is actually good depending on how many miles they put on it
> *


yeah, just dont know, i mean there is some stupid people, that cant rebuild a fuckin tranny right.... just dont wanna take a chance, but im still gonna check it out


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16372366
> *oh, thats good, samurai shit is wack, same with tribal... except for face tribals.... done by hand.....
> 
> how big it gonna be?
> *


I'm gonna put it on my ribs so like 10"x8" I was supposed to get the stencil matched up n do the outline today


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:36 PM~16372387
> *yeah, just dont know, i mean there is some stupid people, that cant rebuild a fuckin tranny right.... just dont wanna take a chance, but im still gonna check it out
> *


cool


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 10:37 PM~16371597
> *those stud bolts always break, im afraid of the ones on the manifolds on the cutty are gonna break, im throwing flows on it this weekend
> *


yeah and it is hard to find them....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:32 AM~16372336
> *hey arent you the guy that started this thread??!?!?!?  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Lol yeah bro but idk about all teh worship shit, polo and beto the ones who been around to save this thing, thank them lol.

Yeah I still got the caddy, she still kickin like a champ and rollin good, But i been up to other shit. Plus i graduated early so im gettin ready for the real life.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 10:34 PM~16372359
> *fuckin weather sucks huh can never do nothing!
> *


yuup fuck this shit..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:36 PM~16372390
> *I'm gonna put it on my ribs so like 10"x8" I was supposed to get the stencil matched up n do the outline today
> *


thats cool, i was gonna get a portrait of SPM on my ribs, but then i grew up and realized how stupid that would be, now im gettin no nuts no glory tattooed above my dick, and burque-made pachuco tattoed on my neck, but the guy is up in colorado right now so i gotta wait till he gets back....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16372440
> *Lol yeah bro but idk about all teh worship shit, polo and beto the ones who been around to save this thing, thank them lol.
> 
> Yeah I still got the caddy, she still kickin like a champ and rollin good, But i been up to other shit. Plus i graduated early so im gettin ready for the real life.
> *


really holmes, how old are you?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16372441
> *yuup fuck this shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16372450
> *thats cool, i was gonna get a portrait of SPM on my ribs, but then i grew up and realized how stupid that would be, now im gettin no nuts no glory tattooed above my dick, and burque-made pachuco tattoed on my neck, but the guy is up in colorado right now so i gotta wait till he gets back....
> *


lol ok?...

have u guys heard the song T9X from tech nine..?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16372450
> *thats cool, i was gonna get a portrait of SPM on my ribs, but then i grew up and realized how stupid that would be, now im gettin no nuts no glory tattooed above my dick, and burque-made pachuco tattoed on my neck, but the guy is up in colorado right now so i gotta wait till he gets back....
> *


 :roflmao: ur fuckin crazy...where at on ur neck r u gonna get the tat?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16372460
> *really holmes, how old are you?
> *


17 bro


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 10:43 PM~16372468
> *lol ok?...
> 
> have u guys heard the song T9X from tech nine..?
> *


new or old? I dont remember alot of his songs by name just got 'em on the mp3 player :dunno:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 21 2010, 11:43 PM~16372468
> *lol ok?...
> 
> have u guys heard the song T9X from tech nine..?
> *


naw, hes got some ok stuff tho, unique kinda voice, but i dont like the whole psychopathic thang.... draws crowds of wedos!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16372474
> *:roflmao: ur fuckin crazy...where at on ur neck r u gonna get the tat?
> *


like on my top chest-neck area, like the usual place for neck words.... and then i wanna get like half the alphabet and some random numbers all over me so people will think i rep some crazy gang.....


----------



## E-Town520

:scrutinize: u dont like white people do u


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16372478
> *17 bro
> *


thats dope, i be seventeen too, what year caddi you got?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 10:45 PM~16372484
> *new or old? I dont remember alot of his songs by name just got 'em on the mp3 player  :dunno:
> *


i think its old.. its pretty sick..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:51 PM~16372540
> *like on my top chest-neck area, like the usual place for neck words.... and then i wanna get like half the alphabet and some random numbers all over me so people will think i rep some crazy gang.....
> *


good luck finding a job! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:52 AM~16372551
> *thats dope, i be seventeen too, what year caddi you got?
> *


1987, its a four door though (shut up polo) lol


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:50 PM~16372523
> *naw, hes got some ok stuff tho, unique kinda voice, but i dont like the whole psychopathic thang.... draws crowds of wedos!
> *


lol the song t9x is fukn funny tho when he says "GO TO THE BATHROOM TO BUST A SHIT.. CANT DO IT SO I HAVE MY BITCH COME N SUCK MY DICK" lol that shit was fukn funny!!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

uffin: :420:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:52 PM~16372554
> *good luck finding a job!  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


for real bro, i just wanna work on cars por vida, entonces no me importa que el mundo piense..... its all bout stayin low class, bein humble, thats how you stay a nice person, no no no... actually my dads all acomplished, and hes down, but a little bit of a nervous wreck....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:12 PM~16372116
> *did u check out the cutty?
> *


naw, i came home and passed out, woke up around 9 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 10:54 PM~16372575
> *uffin:  :420:
> *


puff puff pass? :dunno:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:54 PM~16372589
> *puff puff pass? :dunno:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:54 PM~16372585
> *for real bro, i just wanna work on cars por vida, entonces no me importa que el mundo piense..... its all bout stayin low class, bein humble, thats how you stay a nice person, no no no... actually my dads all acomplished, and hes down, but a little bit of a nervous wreck....
> *


thats cool shit I aint judging u me n my older bro got tatts n shit n I plan on getting sleeved up if employers dont like it then fuck it


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16372545
> *:scrutinize: u dont like white people do u
> *


i dont know what i think of them, my brother in law just got deported, so i kinda blame that on this white nation, and its just like, chicano culture is so much more family oriented, you know? like respecting your elders and shit... i dont hate them, just prefer to associate with mi gente mas, but some of my best fucks were white girls!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 10:54 PM~16372586
> *naw, i came home and passed out, woke up around 9 :biggrin:
> *


I've been lazy as shit all day


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:56 PM~16372602
> *thats cool shit I aint judging u me n my older bro got tatts n shit n I plan on getting sleeved up if employers dont like it then fuck it
> *


FUCKEM IM ALL SLEEVED


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 10:56 PM~16372599
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :420: then comes :drama:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16372569
> *1987, its a four door though (shut up polo) lol
> *


naw its cool, i roll in my four door belair......... pshh yours is like heaven next to mine....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:54 AM~16372585
> *for real bro, i just wanna work on cars por vida, entonces no me importa que el mundo piense..... its all bout stayin low class, bein humble, thats how you stay a nice person, no no no... actually my dads all acomplished, and hes down, but a little bit of a nervous wreck....
> *


To each his own, but working on cars is mad hard work dude. I love working on cars to but the best thing to do is get a high payin career and then come back to college after your career shit to do autmotive,


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:56 AM~16372608
> *i dont know what i think of them, my brother in law just got deported, so i kinda blame that on this white nation, and its just like, chicano culture is so much more family oriented, you know? like respecting your elders and shit... i dont hate them, just prefer to associate with mi gente mas, but some of my best fucks were white girls!
> *


Im white lol


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:56 PM~16372608
> *i dont know what i think of them, my brother in law just got deported, so i kinda blame that on this white nation, and its just like, chicano culture is so much more family oriented, you know? like respecting your elders and shit... i dont hate them, just prefer to associate with mi gente mas, but some of my best fucks were white girls!
> *


I knw what u mean I think thats part of the reason I got laid off mafuckers couldnt even say my name rite I mean how hard is it to say rogelio :dunno: but I got a lil cuzn thats half white n he's coo but sometimes he gets a lil outta hand gotta give him a good chingaso n he's brown again :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16372621
> *naw its cool, i roll in my four door belair......... pshh yours is like heaven next to mine....
> *










HERES MY 4 DOOR VATOS


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:56 PM~16372602
> *thats cool shit I aint judging u me n my older bro got tatts n shit n I plan on getting sleeved up if employers dont like it then fuck it
> *


yeah i understand, it is just like, me and my bro are close and we been through the exact same stuff, and everytime life tries him, he gets a crazier tattoo, to solidify his place in this world as a no-good machinist, so i adopted the same belief, and its like, with this generation, tattoos are prolly gonna be the norm in like 20 years.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:41 PM~16372440
> *Lol yeah bro but idk about all teh worship shit, polo and beto the ones who been around to save this thing, thank them lol.
> 
> Yeah I still got the caddy, she still kickin like a champ and rollin good, But i been up to other shit. Plus i graduated early so im gettin ready for the real life.
> *


Burque knows how he can thank me :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 10:58 PM~16372624
> *To each his own, but working on cars is mad hard work dude. I love working on cars to but the best thing to do is get a high payin career and then come back to college after your career shit to do autmotive,
> *


my grandfather n my dad are mechanics n they bust their ass on a daily basis...now things r getting easier if u go to school for it tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16372639-->
> 
> 
> 
> I knw what u mean I think thats part of the reason I got laid off mafuckers couldnt even say my name rite I mean how hard is it to say rogelio  :dunno: but I got a lil cuzn thats half white n he's coo but sometimes he gets a lil outta hand gotta give him a good chingaso n he's brown again  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16372640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 4 DOOR VATOS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

wish i had a 4 door too post pics of :biggrin: :biggrin: we dont have any 4 doors at my house either 2 or 3 doors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 10:59 PM~16372642
> *yeah i understand, it is just like, me and my bro are close and we been through the exact same stuff, and everytime life tries him, he gets a crazier tattoo, to solidify his place in this world as a no-good machinist, so i adopted the same belief, and its like, with this generation, tattoos are prolly gonna be the norm in like 20 years.....
> *


I got the lowrider pachuco wit low life tatted on me cuz every1 said I would be dead by 18 and that I would never amount to nothing but I graduated high school n I'm gna start at UTI soon so its a reminder everyday not to stoop down n become a low life and not 2 ask anyone for shit


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16372639
> *I knw what u mean I think thats part of the reason I got laid off mafuckers couldnt even say my name rite I mean how hard is it to say rogelio  :dunno: but I got a lil cuzn thats half white n he's coo but sometimes he gets a lil outta hand gotta give him a good chingaso n he's brown again  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....

so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:00 AM~16372654
> *my grandfather n my dad are mechanics n they bust their ass on a daily basis...now things r getting easier if u go to school for it tho
> *


yea bro i dont know about being a mechanic, i get tired of working on my cars all the time, i wouldnt wanna work on someone elses for the rest of my life, how many painters or mechanics do u see with nice cars :dunno: they get burned out on everyone elses car and dont wanna do anything too theirs...thats why i'd like too do someone with less labor and more money so i can dump all the cash i want and work on my cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16372644
> *Burque knows how he can thank me :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pshh, my class extends past yours.... keep wishin puto! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16372569-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1987, its a four door though (shut up polo) lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all good mikey my homie drives a 4 door to :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 21 2010, 11:54 PM~16372585
> *for real bro, i just wanna work on cars por vida, entonces no me importa que el mundo piense..... its all bout stayin low class, bein humble, thats how you stay a nice person, no no no... actually my dads all acomplished, and hes down, but a little bit of a nervous wreck....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit get a job doing flooring my homie gets paid like 300-500 a day or a week depending how big the job is
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:56 PM~16372608
> *i dont know what i think of them, my brother in law just got deported, so i kinda blame that on this white nation, and its just like, chicano culture is so much more family oriented, you know? like respecting your elders and shit... i dont hate them, just prefer to associate with mi gente mas, but some of my best fucks were white girls!
> *


i'm half white half mexicano and i feel more comfortable around raza then i do hueros but i got some hueritos for homies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16372671
> *hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....
> 
> so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?
> *


what size 327,350???


just fuckin with u cushin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16372671
> *hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....
> 
> so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?
> *


TRUE HOMIE PERO I SEE MORE VATOS ACTING BLACK NOW DAYS THEN ANYTHING


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Yo I'm white as fuck, but uh...skin color dont matter man its who u are


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:02 PM~16372671
> *hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....
> 
> so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?
> *


I cant really speak it hahaha only on a good day after some coronas n a couple bowls of the hookah :420:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16372667
> *I got the lowrider pachuco wit low life tatted on me cuz every1 said I would be dead by 18 and that I would never amount to nothing but I graduated high school n I'm gna start at UTI soon so its a reminder everyday not to stoop down n become a low life and not 2 ask anyone for shit
> *


yeah same wit me! my old girls parents used to tell her i was a dirty pachuco, so i just adopted it, and someday ill roll by their house and show their methed up asses what i can become....


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:02 PM~16372671
> *hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....
> 
> so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?
> *


:thumbsup: i did doggy.. shit thats all i spoke when i was lil..


----------



## six trey impala

both my parents are mexican...but i look white haha just cause im light skinned with colored eyes, everyone thinks im white till i tell them my name :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderbassking

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Jan 22 2010, 12:06 AM~16372704
> *:biggrin:
> *


waddup


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:06 AM~16372702
> *both my parents are mexican...but i look white haha just cause im light skinned with colored eyes, everyone thinks im white till i tell them my name :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i thought u was named after vida guerra ahahhaha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16372689
> *Yo I'm white as fuck, but uh...skin color dont matter man its who u are
> *


yea I dont disrespect no one's race cuz I knw cool ass white people, black people, indians, chinese


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16372689
> *Yo I'm white as fuck, but uh...skin color dont matter man its who u are
> *


oh bro didnt mean offence, like i said, im a mutt, i just dont like out here all the white dudes wit doc mob hats and shit. any raza is good but only if you respect your raza, no race trading allowed. you know? like i wouldnt in the slightest dislike you unless you tried to be something you werent, but as long as everybody is respectful, im not racist, more of a classist....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16372715
> *i thought u was named after vida guerra ahahhaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16372687
> *TRUE HOMIE PERO I SEE MORE VATOS ACTING BLACK NOW DAYS THEN ANYTHING
> *


true i fkn hate that shit..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16372640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY 4 DOOR VATOS
> *


thats clean bro! how long you had it?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:05 AM~16372694
> *yeah same wit me! my old girls parents used to tell her i was a dirty pachuco, so i just adopted it, and someday ill roll by their house and show their methed up asses what i can become....
> *


ID ROLL THRU IN A 39 BOMBA IN A FIRME ASS ZOOT ZUIT ESE NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT LET THEM GET ON THAT LEVEL ESE


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:05 PM~16372694
> *yeah same wit me! my old girls parents used to tell her i was a dirty pachuco, so i just adopted it, and someday ill roll by their house and show their methed up asses what i can become....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:08 AM~16372725
> *ID ROLL THRU IN A 39 BOMBA IN A FIRME ASS ZOOT ZUIT ESE NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT LET THEM GET ON THAT LEVEL ESE
> *


with the tommy gun in the back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:08 AM~16372724
> *thats clean bro! how long you had it?
> *


THANKS HOMIE IV HAD IT ABOUT 5 YEARS


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16372724
> *thats clean bro! how long you had it?
> *


is it lifted


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 12:06 AM~16372699
> *:thumbsup: i did doggy.. shit thats all i spoke when i was lil..
> *


haha "doggy" i love sayin that word...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16372715
> *i thought u was named after vida guerra ahahhaha
> *


SHES FINE ASS FUCK


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16372732
> *with the tommy gun in the back :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit dillinger wit a 100rd drum :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:09 PM~16372745
> *haha "doggy" i love sayin that word...
> *


lol yuup.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16372748-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHES FINE ASS FUCK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i had too let her go, she started getting jealous cause i worked on the trey too much
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16372749
> *shit dillinger wit a 100rd drum  :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16372739
> *is it lifted
> *


NEL HOMITO NOT YET I GOT INTO ALOT OF TROUBLE GROWIN UP NEVER FIXED HER UP PENDEJO


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16372754
> *damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas
> *


night homie :wave: have a good one.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16372754
> *damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas
> *


laters Mijita...good night Cushin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

all the cars i drive people say they're ****** cars :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 01:07 AM~16372717
> *oh bro didnt mean offence, like i said, im a mutt, i just dont like out here all the white dudes wit doc mob hats and shit. any raza is good but only if you respect your raza, no race trading allowed. you know? like i wouldnt in the slightest dislike you unless you tried to be something you werent, but as long as everybody is respectful, im not racist, more of a classist....
> *


Your good dude, just dont be sayin white nation and shit....sounds like some nazi shit. If someone got deported its there own fault, its not fair for the ones that came here and did the shit legit. Getting a citizenship is something to be extremely proud of and I think the people who come illegally fuck things up for those who want to do it the legit way.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:11 PM~16372761
> *yea i had too let her go, she started getting jealous cause i worked on the trey too much
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol  :biggrin: nice one... :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16372754
> *damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas
> *


later :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16372769
> *laters Mijita...good night Cushin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16372754
> *damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas
> *


ALRATO


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:11 PM~16372764
> *NEL HOMITO NOT YET I GOT INTO ALOT OF TROUBLE GROWIN UP NEVER FIXED HER UP PENDEJO
> *


cut her up :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 12:12 AM~16372780
> *lol  :biggrin: nice one... :thumbsup:
> *


yea bitches come and go when ur rollin a SS   :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Jan 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16372671-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha yer funny, but yeah i mean, im a mutt, i got white brown black and then some goddamn ***** in me, pero i grew up in a chicano world, i speak more spanish than i do english, its not just blood, but its a life too, i see lotsa chicanos wastin their blood and trying to be white, their aint nothin wrong with white, but i think raza is raza, same for any race, you gotta respect what your life gave you, and mine was chicano.....
> 
> so how many of you vatos spoke spanish first?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: my jefe tried with both me and my brother but we were to busy playing nintendo :biggrin: but i do kinda understand spanish when i'm in la la land lol :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16372689
> *Yo I'm white as fuck, but uh...skin color dont matter man its who u are
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> truff :werd:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16372715
> *i thought u was named after vida guerra ahahhaha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:13 AM~16372790
> *cut her up  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOIN TO PERO IM WORKIN ON THE IMPALA FIRST


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16372805
> *IM GOIN TO PERO IM WORKIN ON THE IMPALA FIRST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:12 PM~16372778
> *all the cars i drive people say they're ****** cars :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mine 2


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:13 PM~16372791
> *yea bitches come and go when ur rollin a SS     :biggrin:
> *


ahh.. dispensa.. lol.. :scrutinize: so is that why u let her go?.. cuz u left her that stench in her pants?? lol jus fukin around homie :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16372808
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:13 PM~16372791
> *yea bitches come and go when ur rollin a SS     :biggrin:
> *


she must have a thing for white ss impalas :biggrin: she wanted to go for a ride on the wild side in my '65 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16372810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mine 2
> *


yea everyone calls the El Camino the ****** car, then a primer cutlass people probably think its a gang bang car or something
the 63 i get alot of props from older white people everyone likes that car, every time i drive it i get thumbs up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16372805
> *IM GOIN TO PERO IM WORKIN ON THE IMPALA FIRST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16372754-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn! i gotta go to bed homies, pero ill be on in la manana, goodnight brothas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale pues homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:12 AM~16372778
> *all the cars i drive people say they're ****** cars :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


fuck them tell them chupa mi juevos cabrones lol they just hatin cause you got some clean ranflas  i've had people do the same lol and i tell yeah so you got a problem i have a very short fuse when people idk talk shit.

last night went with my homies to measure out a room and my homie was telling me that him and some dude where talkin in spanish and some red neck mofo was talkin shit and when homie told me i was ready to knock some teeth out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16372831
> *she must have a thing for white ss impalas  :biggrin:  she wanted to go for a ride on the wild side in my '65  :biggrin:   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:17 PM~16372832
> *yea everyone calls the El Camino the ****** car, then a primer cutlass people probably think its a gang bang car or something
> the 63 i get alot of props from older white people everyone likes that car, every time i drive it  i get thumbs up
> *


every1 points n shit when they c me bounce when I hit bumps :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16372832
> *yea everyone calls the El Camino the ****** car, then a primer cutlass people probably think its a gang bang car or something
> the 63 i get alot of props from older white people everyone likes that car, every time i drive it  i get thumbs up
> *


THAT SIX 3 IS SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF HOMIE ITS NICE HOMIE TAKE CARE OF HER


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 22 2010, 12:18 AM~16372840
> *orale pues homie
> fuck them tell them chupa mi juevos cabrones lol they just hatin cause you got some clean ranflas
> *


thanks homie, i drive like the oldest car at school and its a 84 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:19 PM~16372844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so I took her for a ride :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 AM~16372847
> *every1 points n shit when they c me bounce when I hit bumps  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :420:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 AM~16372847
> *every1 points n shit when they c me bounce when I hit bumps  :roflmao:
> *


everyone looks at me like what the hell :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16372864
> *so I took her for a ride  :biggrin:  :boink:
> *


yea i took her for a ride in the Elco just threw a mattress in the back already carry a pillow and blanket inside the car :roflmao: :roflmao: "when the elcos rockin dont come knockin" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 AM~16372852
> *THAT SIX 3 IS SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF HOMIE ITS NICE HOMIE TAKE CARE OF HER
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:22 AM~16372881
> *yea i took her for a ride in the Elco just threw a mattress in the back already carry a pillow and blanket inside the car :roflmao:  :roflmao: "when the elcos rockin dont come knockin" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn dude quit givin fat bitches rides :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16372881
> *yea i took her for a ride in the Elco just threw a mattress in the back already carry a pillow and blanket inside the car :roflmao:  :roflmao: "when the elcos rockin dont come knockin" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker u outdid me :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

uffin: :420: uffin: :420:


----------



## E-Town520

a couple pics of the '65


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:24 AM~16372897
> *damn dude quit givin fat bitches rides  :biggrin:
> *


i gotta keep all the bitches away with a stick, when im rollin :biggrin: im like a fucken lion tamer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:26 AM~16372910
> *a couple pics of the '65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:26 PM~16372912
> *i gotta keep all the bitches away with a stick, when im rollin :biggrin: im like a fucken lion tamer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: orale crocodile hunter


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:27 PM~16372916
> *NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:26 AM~16372912
> *i gotta keep all the bitches away with a stick, when im rollin :biggrin: im like a fucken lion tamer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol them fat bitches be rollin behind u



that 65 is tits dude, whats ur plans for it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16372929
> *lol them fat bitches be rollin behind u
> that 65 is tits dude, whats ur plans for it
> *


throw a candy on it, redo the interior n put a lil system in it thats all thats left to do :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:27 AM~16372921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: orale crocodile hunter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:dunno: what can i say the ladies like the loud pipes of the Cochino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16372948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :dunno: what can i say the ladies like the loud pipes of the Cochino :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u should pinstripe that on the elco :roflmao: El Cochino :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 AM~16372953
> *u should pinstripe that on the elco  :roflmao: El Cochino  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea on the tail gate


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:31 PM~16372959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yea on the tail gate
> *


with some big chi chi's under it :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:26 AM~16372910
> *a couple pics of the '65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


my hoopties


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:32 AM~16372965
> *with some big chi chi's under it  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea right then people would think im some pedophile :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Burnouts in elco please :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:33 PM~16372974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yea right then people would think im some pedophile  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: arent u under 18...I tld u to stop taking pics of my cutlass...STALKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:34 AM~16372976
> *Burnouts in elco please :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: just put new back tires on it, the other ones were showing wires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

IM OUTS HOMIES ALRATOS :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:35 AM~16372983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: arent u under 18...I tld u to stop taking pics of my cutlass...STALKER!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea im 17 turning 18 next month...sorry cant help it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2010, 11:36 PM~16372992
> *IM OUTS HOMIES ALRATOS :wave:
> *


later homie :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16372832-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea everyone calls the El Camino the ****** car, then a primer cutlass people probably think its a gang bang car or something
> the 63 i get alot of props from older white people everyone likes that car, every time i drive it  i get thumbs up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol when i have my homies over you have like 5 different cars up front you got the black primered ss monte carlo(drug dealer), my car(a very bad(bad as in bad not bad as in good) drug dealer),grand marquis(gang bang car), 07 mustang(king pin), and a durango(buyer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16372858
> *thanks homie, i drive like the oldest car at school and its a 84 :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit my homies ruca thinks any car from 87 to older is old and shouldnt be on the road  she told homie to give his grand marquis to the cash for clunkers :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:24 AM~16372897
> *damn dude quit givin fat bitches rides  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 12:36 AM~16372992
> *IM OUTS HOMIES ALRATOS :wave:
> *


Laters homie, talk too u manana


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:36 PM~16372994
> *yea im 17 turning 18 next month...sorry cant help it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets hit the strip club next month!!! I fly u buy :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:37 AM~16373006
> *lets hit the strip club next month!!! I fly u buy  :dunno:
> *


shiiit we wouldnt even be able too afford midget strippers im broke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:38 PM~16373015
> *shiiit we wouldnt even be able too afford midget strippers im broke :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn u ruined my dreams :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:35 AM~16372986
> *:nono: just put new back tires on it, the other ones were showing wires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still got ur diapy on...its ok....no ballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllls bro ahahahhah

no posi?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2010, 11:36 PM~16373000
> *lol when i have my homies over you have like 5 different cars up front you got the black primered ss monte carlo(drug dealer), my car(a very bad(bad as in bad not bad as in good) drug dealer),grand marquis(gang bang car), 07 mustang(king pin), and a durango(buyer)
> shit my homies ruca thinks any car from 87 to older is old and shouldnt be on the road  she told homie to give his grand marquis to the cash for clunkers :uh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


she woulda been kickin rocks already :buttkick:


----------



## ElMonte74'

alright homies i'm gonna crash for the night laters  :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 21 2010, 11:40 PM~16373033
> * alright homies i'm gonna crash for the night laters  :420:
> *


later :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:39 AM~16373024
> *Still got ur diapy on...its ok....no ballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllls bro ahahahhah
> 
> no posi?
> *


it aint no caddy thats for sure, it'll smoke em for blocks...
yes one tire fryer :happy :biggrin: sad: :happysad:
the cutty will light up both tires, that does mean ass doughnuts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

the cream puff :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 22 2010, 12:40 AM~16373033
> * alright homies i'm gonna crash for the night laters  :420:
> *


Lates homie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:41 AM~16373036
> *it aint no caddy thats for sure, it'll smoke em for blocks...
> yes one tire fryer  :happy :biggrin: sad:  :happysad:
> the cutty will light up both tires, that does mean ass doughnuts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


caddy can smoke one 2 lol


----------



## E-Town520

I'm thinkin bout gettin my old mc back I miss that damn car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16373039
> *the cream puff :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always wanted too listen too the song Fucken with house party by WC in this car so i can listen too the part when he says, "Rollin in the Regal with the nardi, bumpin flashlight foo headin too the house party" never did, but im rollin in a cutty with a grant :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:43 AM~16373050
> *caddy can smoke one 2 lol
> *


im talking about the tire not out of the exhaust pipe :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16373060
> *always wanted too listen too the song Fucken with house party by WC in this car so i can listen too the part when he says, "Rollin in the Regal with the nardi, bumpin flashlight foo headin too the house party" never did, but im rollin in a cutty with a grant :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:44 AM~16373054
> *I'm thinkin bout gettin my old mc back I miss that damn car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always thought this was a LS, just had the rear bumper and tails


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16373074
> *i always thought this was a LS, just had the rear bumper and tails
> *


yea I was gonna put an ls front clip but I got rid of it :tears: the dude is sellin it for $1000


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:47 AM~16373082
> *yea I was gonna put an ls front clip but I got rid of it  :tears: the dude is sellin it for $1000
> *


damn its still got the pumps?? thats hella cheap


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:47 AM~16373082
> *yea I was gonna put an ls front clip but I got rid of it  :tears: the dude is sellin it for $1000
> *


we had an elco with a LS clip


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:47 PM~16373093
> *damn its still got the pumps?? thats hella cheap
> *


he's running 1 pump cuz he never got the motors to the other pumps fixed them damn pumps r only a couple months old that car used to bang


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:49 AM~16373104
> *he's running 1 pump cuz he never got the motors to the other pumps fixed them damn pumps r only a couple months old that car used to bang
> *


pics or vids or ur lying :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16373101
> *we had an elco with a LS clip
> *


my homie got me a hookup on an LS clip for $200


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:50 PM~16373107
> *pics or vids or ur lying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all I got is a pic of the setup I lost all my pics n videos when I switched phones


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:50 PM~16373113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean I would love to have an LS elco


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:50 AM~16373112
> *my homie got me a hookup on an LS clip for $200
> *


damn thats hella cheap, i remember one day my dad went out of town too go too this junk yard too get some parts for some car we had dont remember what it was but he came home with a tow trunk behind him and a 88 LS for $350 it was all complete and ran, was black cherry with black cherry pillows, it could have been mine but i decided too wait and got the 63 and gave the monte too my bro


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:52 PM~16373124
> *damn thats hella cheap, i remember one day my dad went out of town too go too this junk yard too get some parts for some car we had dont remember what it was but he came home with a tow trunk behind him and a 88 LS for $350 it was all complete and ran, was black cherry with black cherry pillows, it could have been mine but i decided too wait and got the 63 and gave the monte too my bro
> *


damn!!! wat'd ur bro do wit it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16373121
> *thats clean I would love to have an LS elco
> *


yea my dads had hella cool ass cars in his time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:53 AM~16373132
> *damn!!! wat'd ur bro do wit it?
> *


think he parted it :banghead:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16373134
> *yea my dads had hella cool ass cars in his time
> *


shit my dad too but he either sold 'em or thrashed 'em


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:54 AM~16373143
> *shit my dad too but he either sold 'em or thrashed 'em
> *


my dad just sell them


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16373138
> *think he parted it :banghead:
> *


damn I woulda held on to it if I woulda known people were gonna be after 'em like they r


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:54 PM~16373147
> *my dad just sell them
> *


my dad had a '67 fastback mustang n wrecked it, had a '54 pick up n rolled it, had a '64 impala n sold it, had a '56 bel air n sold it :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 AM~16373152
> *damn I woulda held on to it if I woulda known people were gonna be after 'em like they r
> *


this was only like a couple years ago, they were pretty popular back then too...
my cousin had a clean ass LS too


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16373169
> *this was only like a couple years ago, they were pretty popular back then too...
> my cousin had a clean ass LS too
> *


my cousin had an LS n he wanted to sell it to me but I was so stuck on my baby monte that I was like nah I'm alrite n cheap too he wanted $2000 the interior was clean paint was clean n I didnt take it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:57 AM~16373167
> *my dad had a '67 fastback mustang n wrecked it, had a '54 pick up n rolled it, had a '64 impala n sold it, had a '56 bel air n sold it  :banghead:
> *


damn, that fast back is worth some money now...my dad has had 18 66 Impala 2 66 Caprices 4 or 5 63 Impalas 1 69 Impala i think 2 68 Impalas like 7 or 8 Glasshouses, 5 Monte's he had a Brand new LS monte in 87 :biggrin: bunch of caddy's and a bunch of muscle cars


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:59 AM~16373180
> *my cousin had an LS n he wanted to sell it to me but I was so stuck on my baby monte that I was like nah I'm alrite n cheap too he wanted $2000 the interior was clean paint was clean n I didnt take it
> *


heres a pic of my cousins








had grey pillows


----------



## E-Town520

my dad has had a grip too before I was born n shit all we got now is a '70 rs camaro, a '53 5 window pick up, the '65 n my dads '65 rag


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:01 AM~16373193
> *heres a pic of my cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had grey pillows
> *


 :wow: those cars r just plain sick lifted or not they're just smooth :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:02 AM~16373202
> *my dad has had a grip too before I was born n shit all we got now is a '70 rs camaro, a '53 5 window pick up, the '65 n my dads '65 rag
> *


yea we got rid of a lot of cars too, like 2 years ago we had like 6 Impalas here at my house now we just have my dads 66 rag the 63 and the G house


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:03 AM~16373218
> *yea we got rid of a lot of cars too, like 2 years ago we had like 6 Impalas here at my house now we just have my dads 66 rag the 63 and the G house
> *


we had an acre lot but my dads friend fucked us over n they took my dads other '65 rag n a '61 bubbletop so my dad got pissed n junked like 8-9 cars


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:03 AM~16373212
> *:wow:  those cars r just plain sick lifted or not they're just smooth  :biggrin:
> *


yea it wasnt cut, he got it with like 60k or 70k Og miles off of some old people


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:06 AM~16373238
> *we had an acre lot but my dads friend fucked us over n they took my dads other '65 rag n a '61 bubbletop so my dad got pissed n junked like 8-9 cars
> *


damn those Aces are sick, i'd take one, they look sick laying the ass with skirts


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:06 AM~16373240
> *yea it wasnt cut, he got it with like 60k or 70k Og miles off of some old people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does he still have it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:07 AM~16373246
> *does he still have it?
> *


naw got rid of it, i think the guys that got it were gonna put 26s on it :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16373245
> *damn those Aces are sick, i'd take one, they look sick laying the ass with skirts
> *


those r my dads favorite cars he bought it for 8 g's it was an original ss 409


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16373251
> *naw got rid of it, i think the guys that got it were gonna put 26s on it :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


thats wat happened to my cousin's car its still in town but its lifted with 24's


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:08 AM~16373256
> *those r my dads favorite cars he bought it for 8 g's it was an original ss 409
> *


damn the first year for the 409 and SS, that car was like the first real SS cause it was just a trim package back then but with the 409 :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:08 AM~16373259
> *thats wat happened to my cousin's car its still in town but its lifted with 24's
> *


yea they did the same with my dads old rag house, i've heard on here that it still rolls around in Spokane just lifted with big wheels


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16373264
> *damn the first year for the 409 and SS, that car was like the first real SS cause it was just a trim package back then but with the 409 :wow:
> *


yup 1 of his best friends screwed him over he let some guys take a grip of parts off my dads cars n then tried to play it off but his wife tld my dad cuz she knew how much that car meant to him :banghead: I've never seen him so pissed in my life hno: :machinegun:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:11 AM~16373271
> *yup 1 of his best friends screwed him over he let some guys take a grip of parts off my dads cars n then tried to play it off but his wife tld my dad cuz she knew how much that car meant to him  :banghead: I've never seen him so pissed in my life  hno:  :machinegun:
> *


Damn


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 AM~16373268
> *yea they did the same with my dads old rag house, i've heard on here that it still rolls around in Spokane just lifted with big wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that just ruins the whole car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:12 AM~16373284
> *that just ruins the whole car
> *


yea, that car was really smooth, steering was hella soft i remember pulling it out of the garage all the time when i was small :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:13 AM~16373288
> *yea, that car was really smooth, steering was hella soft i remember pulling it out of the garage all the time when i was small :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha my homies got a '72 n a '74 g house they're clean man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:14 AM~16373299
> *haha my homies got a '72 n a '74 g house they're clean man
> *


they're nice cars


----------



## six trey impala

Well homie ima crash out too, gotta go too school tomorrow talk too u later!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16373303
> *they're nice cars
> *


I'm gna upload a pic of the '72 rite now


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16373307
> *Well homie ima crash out too, gotta go too school tomorrow talk too u later!!
> *


alrite later :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16373319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 22 2010, 12:12 AM~16372779
> *Your good dude, just dont be sayin white nation and shit....sounds like some nazi shit. If someone got deported its there own fault, its not fair for the ones that came here and did the shit legit. Getting a citizenship is something to be extremely proud of and I think the people who come illegally fuck things up for those who want to do it the legit way.
> *


yeah i understand that, my homie decided hes gonna marry my sister to get legal (yes, they actually wanna get married, its not just for legality) i understand your view and agree, it just hits close to home when yer good friends just disappear one day


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin everyone?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 03:10 PM~16378309
> *was crackin everyone?
> *


shit nothin got this messed up ass weather still wat u up to


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Whats up everybody?


----------



## six trey impala

howdy partners!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

WHATS HAPPNEN HOMIES :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16373319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16379281
> *WHATS HAPPNEN HOMIES  :wave:
> *


whats new homie??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 03:16 PM~16378364
> *shit nothin got this messed up ass weather still wat u up to
> *


chillen chillen.. our weather stopped today.. tomorrow it should finally be back to good ol sunshine :biggrin: :x: hopefully.. how was ur day doggg?


----------



## E-Town520

my day was alrite just chilled wit my girl most of the day I got a busted vacuum line so my brakes arent working worth a shit so I didnt even chance driving my car in this rain


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 05:52 PM~16379294
> *whats new homie??
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 07:04 PM~16379831
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE WHAT YOU UP TO
> *


nada just put the cutty on craigslist


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16379715
> *my day was alrite just chilled wit my girl most of the day I got a busted vacuum line so my brakes arent working worth a shit so I didnt even chance driving my car in this rain
> *


orale.. damn that sucks dogg.. its fkn boring today


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 07:21 PM~16380036
> *orale.. damn that sucks dogg.. its fkn boring today
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16379874
> *nada just put the cutty on craigslist
> *


wtf?!?!?! why???? that was a bad ass find!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 07:22 PM~16380045
> *wtf?!?!?! why???? that was a bad ass find!!!
> *


decided that i shouldnt try too build 2 cars so ima sell it and do the 63


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 06:22 PM~16380044
> *yup :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 06:23 PM~16380058
> *decided that i shouldnt try too build 2 cars so ima sell it and do the 63
> *


well it kinda makes sense but still.. it was a nice find!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 22 2010, 07:24 PM~16380077
> *well it kinda makes sense but still.. it was a nice find!
> *


yea fuck it...the Impala will look cooler but i know the cutty would have been more fun...i can do the impala right though with the money from the cutty


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16380117
> *yea fuck it...the Impala will look cooler but i know the cutty would have been more fun...i can do the impala right though with the money from the cutty
> *


COOL ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE CUTTYS EVERY WHERE ANYWAYS


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16380117-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea fuck it...the Impala will look cooler but i know the cutty would have been more fun...i can do the impala right though with the money from the cutty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 06:43 PM~16380278
> *COOL  ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE CUTTYS EVERY WHERE ANYWAYS
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jan 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16380117-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea fuck it...the Impala will look cooler but i know the cutty would have been more fun...i can do the impala right though with the money from the cutty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 06:43 PM~16380278
> *COOL  ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE CUTTYS EVERY WHERE ANYWAYS
> *


true true :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

trying to decide on what amp to get for my new type r's


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 06:23 PM~16380058
> *decided that i shouldnt try too build 2 cars so ima sell it and do the 63
> *


how much u asking for it??? just keep it builds take time either way...u knw youll always have the '63 and u were all excited to get it plus its a euro cutty with buckets in good condition...just keep it!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16381694
> *how much u asking for it??? just keep it builds take time either way...u knw youll always have the '63 and u were all excited to get it plus its a euro cutty with buckets in good condition...just keep it!
> *


i agree, im bout to get a second build too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16381694
> *how much u asking for it??? just keep it builds take time either way...u knw youll always have the '63 and u were all excited to get it plus its a euro cutty with buckets in good condition...just keep it!
> *


1500 obo


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:57 PM~16382846
> *1500 obo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16382882
> *:wave:
> *


waddup


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16383004
> *waddup
> *


sup foo :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

can i ask u guys to check out my music n tell me what u think.. 

i have a song dedicated to my pops (rip) n one dedicated to my moms..

tell me wat u guys think heres the link..

http://www.myspace.com/esebiggiecentrotrece


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:30 AM~16383032
> *sup foo :wave:
> *


jus got back from the gym


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 PM~16383056
> *jus got back from the gym
> *


koo did u take ur trey?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16383038
> *can i ask u guys to check out my music n tell me what u think..
> 
> i have a song dedicated to my pops (rip) n one dedicated to my moms..
> 
> tell me wat u guys think heres the link..
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/esebiggiecentrotrece
> *


damn homie thats some real shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry too hear about u losing ur pops, music sounds real smooth homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16383061
> *koo did u take ur trey?
> *


naw didnt drive it today, got a ride from my bro...probably pull it out tomorrow if its nice like it was today


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:41 PM~16383075
> *damn homie thats some real shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sorry too hear about u losing ur pops, music sounds real smooth homie
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: n its alright :biggrin:  appreciate it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16383038
> *can i ask u guys to check out my music n tell me what u think..
> 
> i have a song dedicated to my pops (rip) n one dedicated to my moms..
> 
> tell me wat u guys think heres the link..
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/esebiggiecentrotrece
> *


FIRME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:42 PM~16383078
> *naw didnt drive it today, got a ride from my bro...probably pull it out tomorrow if its nice like it was today
> *


orale.. ur bro got a low low? is it dat monte? how was the weather today?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 22 2010, 11:45 PM~16383094
> *FIRME HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks G! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:45 AM~16383095
> *orale.. ur bro got a low low? is it dat monte? how was the weather today?
> *


yea its got this and a 66 Impala


----------



## six trey impala

weather was alright, sun was out, just too lazy too pull the 63 out the garage


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:48 AM~16383108
> *yea its got this and a 66 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

orale.. clean ass rides dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

yea its come a long way


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s

DO YOU GOT PICS OF THE 66


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:49 PM~16383112
> *weather was alright, sun was out, just too lazy too pull the 63 out the garage
> *


lol fuck it..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:51 PM~16383126
> *yea its come a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.. nice build! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:54 AM~16383139
> *DO YOU GOT PICS OF THE 66
> *


heres some old pics of it, its still in the process of being built


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 10:57 PM~16382846
> *1500 obo
> *


KEEP IT!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 12:57 AM~16383162
> *KEEP IT!!!
> *


it needs quite a bit of work still, and i dont wanna try too build 2 cars right now, rather do the setup in the 63 cause i'll end up keeping that car, i know the cutlass i'll sell it later anyways


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:57 PM~16383161
> *heres some old pics of it, its still in the process of being built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:57 AM~16383161
> *heres some old pics of it, its still in the process of being built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GUNA BE SICK HOMIE


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:59 PM~16383172
> *it needs quite a bit of work still, and i dont wanna try too build 2 cars right now, rather do the setup in the 63 cause i'll end up keeping that car, i know the cutlass i'll sell it later anyways
> *


wats wrong wit it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:00 AM~16383178
> *THATS GUNA BE SICK HOMIE
> *


yea probably, he's really picky when he does his shit, he really pays attention too detail


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:01 AM~16383184
> *wats wrong wit it?
> *


just little shit, i just dont wanna dump money in it right now...buy it!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:02 AM~16383195
> *just little shit, i just dont wanna dump money in it right now...buy it!!!
> *


I might...I got fam in WA maybe I can send 'em to get it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:04 AM~16383215
> *I might...I got fam in WA maybe I can send 'em to get it
> *


let me know  would be cool to see what it could look like later on


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:05 AM~16383223
> *let me know  would be cool to see what it could look like later on
> *


can u get a quote on shipping?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:06 AM~16383230
> *can u get a quote on shipping?
> *


it'll probably be around 600-800 my dad paid around 1300 too ship the 66 drop from NY


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:07 AM~16383238
> *it'll probably be around 600-800 my dad paid around 1300 too ship the 66 drop from NY
> *


alrite I'm gonna have another car coming from kingman so it mite be cheaper if I just do both


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:08 AM~16383246
> *alrite I'm gonna have another car coming from kingman so it mite be cheaper if I just do both
> *


send the transport truck down here and pick her up :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:09 AM~16383252
> *send the transport truck down here and pick her up :biggrin:
> *


I'll let u knw


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:10 AM~16383261
> *I'll let u knw
> *


 :thumbsup: yea the car runs and drives and shit, but like i told u its leaking tranny fluid now, it might be that the pan bolts came loose or something because it barely started doing it, also it needs a alt but other then that it runs really smooth and strong shifts good too has a th350 in it, the right side is green but sanded the previous owner started doing body work on the car and never got too the other side cause of the snow here but all lights work


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16383279
> *:thumbsup: yea the car runs and drives and shit, but like i told u its leaking tranny fluid now, it might be that the pan bolts came loose or something because it barely started doing it, also it needs a alt but other then that it runs really smooth and strong shifts good too has a th350 in it, the right side is green but sanded the previous owner started doing body work on the car and never got too the other side cause of the snow here but all lights work
> *


pm me some more pics if u can...if I dont pick it up I probly someone who will


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:15 AM~16383315
> *pm me some more pics if u can...if I dont pick it up I probly someone who will
> *


i'll get u some tomorrow...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:17 AM~16383327
> *i'll get u some tomorrow...
> *


cool I wanna get another euro cutty cuz mine is gonna be gone soon...wat do u think sell it and pick up an '84 mc? or trade it for an '86 LS? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:21 AM~16383370
> *cool I wanna get another euro cutty cuz mine is gonna be gone soon...wat do u think sell it and pick up an '84 mc? or trade it for an '86 LS?  :dunno:
> *


i never really liked the 81-86 monte's unless the 86 was a LS i like the LS montes more
but a primer 87 Salon would be cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:23 AM~16383383
> *i never really liked the 81-86 monte's unless the 86 was a LS i like the LS montes more
> but a primer 87 Salon would be cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea this 1 is an LS its pretty well known and he's giving me a deal...haha I wanna get urs cuz a euro cutty is the only kind of cutlass I like n I got plans for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:25 AM~16383396
> *yea this 1 is an LS its pretty well known and he's giving me a deal...haha I wanna get urs cuz a euro cutty is the only kind of cutlass I like n I got plans for 1  :biggrin:
> *


there u go u'll have the top of the line cutty it has almost every option they come out with except the t-tops or sunroof...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:28 AM~16383422
> *there u go u'll have the top of the line cutty it has almost every option they come out with except the t-tops or sunroof...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:29 AM~16383426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## E-Town520

no one helped me answer my ? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:29 AM~16383426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THAT 65 HOMIE


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16383449
> *no one helped me answer my ?  :dunno:
> *


???


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16383458
> *WHAT ABOUT THAT 65 HOMIE
> *


wat do u mean?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16383479
> *wat do u mean?
> *


WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR THAT


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16383463
> *???
> *


an '84 mc hollywood top full frame wrap...or an '86 LS full frame wrap??? :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:35 AM~16383485
> *an '84 mc hollywood top full frame wrap...or an '86 LS full frame wrap???  :dunno:
> *


hollywood top = :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 86 LS :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:35 AM~16383482
> *WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR THAT
> *


we got the paint already but I dont wanna paint it the color anymore and my dad is gonna rebuild the front end so really its almost done


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 01:36 AM~16383488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16383492
> *hollywood top = :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  86 LS  :thumbsup:
> *


u dont like hollywood tops?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16383493
> *we got the paint already but I dont wanna paint it the color anymore and my dad is gonna rebuild the front end so really its almost done
> *


what color u gonna paint it...is white the Og color?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16383499
> *u dont like hollywood tops?
> *


Negative :nono: :nono:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16383500
> *what color u gonna paint it...is white the Og color?
> *


no the og color is that like mint green...my dad had it painted white when he was drunk :roflmao: but I wanna paint it candy red or champayne


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16383504
> *Negative :nono:  :nono:
> *


this 1 caught my eye that fucker bangs! n I like those mc's :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:39 AM~16383510
> *no the og color is that like mint green...my dad had it painted white when he was drunk  :roflmao: but I wanna paint it candy red or champayne
> *


damn that mint green was probably sick, champagne would look sick, theres too many candy red and blue impalas


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:39 AM~16383510
> *no the og color is that like mint green...my dad had it painted white when he was drunk  :roflmao: but I wanna paint it candy red or champayne
> *


 uffin: THAT WOULD LOOK NICE


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:40 AM~16383514
> *damn that mint green was probably sick, champagne would look sick, theres too many candy red and blue impalas
> *


yea I would probly go with a candy brandywine but champagne is my 1st choice


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:40 AM~16383516
> *uffin: THAT WOULD LOOK NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

my car was Originally Cordovan brown With fawn bucket seats and cloth inserts.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:43 AM~16383532
> *my car was Originally Cordovan brown With fawn bucket seats and cloth inserts.
> *


be nice to have it back original :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:44 AM~16383539
> *be nice to have it back original  :biggrin:
> *


yea i was thinking bout it, my plans were to do it Laurel Green with matching interior but i found another color i like that i might do it...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 01:45 AM~16383544
> *yea i was thinking bout it, my plans were to do it Laurel Green with matching interior but i found another color i like that i might do it...
> *


AND WHAT OTHER COLOR WOULD THAT BE ESE


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:45 AM~16383544
> *yea i was thinking bout it, my plans were to do it Laurel Green with matching interior but i found another color i like that i might do it...
> *


I put the same shit as u showlow :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:47 AM~16383560
> *I put the same shit as u showlow :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:49 AM~16383578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


too much hookah :420:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:50 AM~16383584
> *too much hookah  :420:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:51 AM~16383587
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


my cousin came with a 4 foot hookah that shit was huge they call it big bertha :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:52 AM~16383598
> *my cousin came with a 4 foot hookah that shit was huge they call it big bertha  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my homeboy would say that name when we were all stoned and he would see a big ass van or some shit


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:55 AM~16383617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  my homeboy would say that name when we were all stoned and he would see a big ass van or some shit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:56 AM~16383625
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16383628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:57 AM~16383634
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats my primo's old car


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 01:58 AM~16383635
> *thats my primo's old car
> *


shit could get off the ground homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 12:59 AM~16383639
> *shit could get off the ground homie
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kBkNmgpCY


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:00 AM~16383643
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kBkNmgpCY
> *


thats sick homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:02 AM~16383651
> *thats sick homie
> *


he's had some other 1's but I lost most of my pics...his caddy was in t.i.'s top back video shit tripped me out :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:03 AM~16383656
> *he's had some other 1's but I lost most of my pics...his caddy was in t.i.'s top back video shit tripped me out  :biggrin:
> *


does he only built hoppers


----------



## E-Town520

here's another 1 of his other regal hopping on a blown gear 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtTVuFs1oxk


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:04 AM~16383660
> *does he only built hoppers
> *


nah he builds show cars n shit too


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:06 AM~16383667
> *nah he builds show cars n shit too
> *


hell yea thats cool


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:05 AM~16383662
> *here's another 1 of his other regal hopping on a blown gear
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtTVuFs1oxk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:09 AM~16383676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat time is it over there?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:09 AM~16383677
> *wat time is it over there?
> *


210


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:14 AM~16383696
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


same time over here man fuckin boring cant do shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:15 AM~16383701
> *same time over here man fuckin boring cant do shit
> *


is it all flooded down that way


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 23 2010, 01:20 AM~16383721
> *is it all flooded down that way
> *


yea


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 23 2010, 02:34 AM~16383758
> *yea
> *


shits crazy iv been in a flood in cali


----------



## six trey impala

damn fucken knightowls haha staying up till 2:30 and shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 11:17 AM~16385453
> *damn fucken knightowls haha staying up till 2:30 and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

its saturday...whats everyones plans for tonight?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 11:43 AM~16385614
> *its saturday...whats everyones plans for tonight?
> *


gonna find me a fortie....... have some fun... might go check out the lac today if the dude answers, my padre sad that if the floorboards look good and all, it atleast runs when the dude startes it, and it is just all around reasonable, i can get it, so well see, its a 74 eldorado, i like the backs of devilles, but these eldos by far have a better front clip


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 23 2010, 12:32 AM~16383038
> *can i ask u guys to check out my music n tell me what u think..
> 
> i have a song dedicated to my pops (rip) n one dedicated to my moms..
> 
> tell me wat u guys think heres the link..
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/esebiggiecentrotrece
> *


damn bro that shit is bitchin! got a good voice for that. sorry to hear bout your pops too, only suggestion, that whole bandana thang that covers the whole page, i was freakin out like "how i get that stuff offa here??!?" heehee, but yeah firme keep it up, put it on a disc and id roll to it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 10:17 AM~16385453
> *damn fucken knightowls haha staying up till 2:30 and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2010, 12:43 PM~16385614
> *its saturday...whats everyones plans for tonight?
> *


Just got back in from cleaning up the undercarriage it sucked cause all the grime just kept moving and wouldent go away  i started pulling stuff but it got dark


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Stay up for awhile, go to bed. Go to work at 9 until 2 then go work on caddy


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 23 2010, 11:50 AM~16386049
> *damn bro that shit is bitchin! got a good voice for that. sorry to hear bout your pops too, only suggestion, that whole bandana thang that covers the whole page, i was freakin out like "how i get that stuff offa here??!?" heehee, but yeah firme keep it up, put it on a disc and id roll to it
> *


thanks homie.. :biggrin: thanks again G n may he rip.. :biggrin: lol i knwo i been meanin to change it for awhile.. i think ima do it tonight.. thanks homie have it on cd's been givin it out locally but jus my demo cuz i only have a couple songs out that are good n mastered.. if u shoot me ur email i can email u all my songs  if anyone wants to get my songs just pm me ur email n ill send em out to u


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 24 2010, 12:40 AM~16391716
> *thanks homie.. :biggrin: thanks again G n may he rip.. :biggrin: lol i knwo i been meanin to change it for awhile.. i think ima do it tonight.. thanks homie have it on cd's been givin it out locally but jus my demo cuz i only have a couple songs out that are good n mastered.. if u shoot me ur email i can email u all my songs  if anyone wants to get my songs just pm me ur email n ill send em out to u
> *


ok por supuesta ese


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16398664
> *
> *


bueno whey


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 24 2010, 11:43 AM~16394585
> *ok por supuesta ese
> *


:biggrin: what up ese?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:wave:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16400551
> *:biggrin: what up ese?
> *


nada mucho, just got home from boxing, my trainer arron has a t-bird navy blue with hydros, havent seen it yet, but he was tellin me bout it, then my other trainer his brother Jordan has a clean ass 64.... they have i think a 70 impala convert out in their warehouse yard i was asking about buying from them (i would do anything for a sleek converty) but i guess they wanna still fix it up, theyre doin quarter panel work right now..... if i get this eldorado though, im not even gonna fix it up, justy gonna go patina and spend all my money and time on some fuckin hydros! whats up wit everyone else? oh and i got your songs bro, thanks!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Sendin money on these fuckin imports lol


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16410738
> *Sendin money on these fuckin imports lol
> *


imports? porque? explain yourself perro.... you gettin into racing?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 25 2010, 07:34 PM~16410402
> *nada mucho, just got home from boxing, my trainer arron has a t-bird navy blue with hydros, havent seen it yet, but he was tellin me bout it, then my other trainer his brother Jordan has a clean ass 64.... they have i think a 70 impala convert out in their warehouse yard i was asking about buying from them (i would do anything for a sleek converty) but i guess they wanna still fix it up, theyre doin quarter panel work right now..... if i get this eldorado though, im not even gonna fix it up, justy gonna go patina and spend all my money and time on some fuckin hydros! whats up wit everyone else? oh and i got your songs bro, thanks!
> *


thats sick dogg.. did u get pics of the eldorado yet? fo sho homie.. what u think of em?


----------



## six trey impala

Eldorado? arent those front wheel drive??


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 25 2010, 09:41 PM~16411533
> *thats sick dogg.. did u get pics of the eldorado yet? fo sho homie.. what u think of em?
> *


dude theyre fuckin dope bro, yeah lets see, maybe i can put the link up.....
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1561408609.html


their we go! tell me what you think, runs okay but needs new battery, has a slow oil leak,.... but otherwise its all good


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2010, 02:28 AM~16413854
> *Eldorado? arent those front wheel drive??
> *


im not sure, you still sellin the cutty?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 26 2010, 08:37 AM~16415311
> *dude theyre fuckin dope bro, yeah lets see, maybe i can put the link up.....
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1561408609.html
> their we go! tell me what you think, runs okay but needs new battery, has a slow oil leak,.... but otherwise its all good
> *


those cars r huge r u planning on lifting it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Jan 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16410738-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sendin money on these fuckin imports lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 26 2010, 09:37 AM~16415311
> *dude theyre fuckin dope bro, yeah lets see, maybe i can put the link up.....
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1561408609.html
> their we go! tell me what you think, runs okay but needs new battery, has a slow oil leak,.... but otherwise its all good
> *


damn that bitch is clean :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 26 2010, 09:38 AM~16415323
> *im not sure, you still sellin the cutty?
> *


yea they're front wheel drive, and yea still for sale


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 26 2010, 07:28 PM~16421726
> *
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 26 2010, 07:51 PM~16422129
> *
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 26 2010, 08:37 AM~16415311
> *dude theyre fuckin dope bro, yeah lets see, maybe i can put the link up.....
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1561408609.html
> their we go! tell me what you think, runs okay but needs new battery, has a slow oil leak,.... but otherwise its all good
> *


thanks dogg..

its pretty nice homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 26 2010, 08:23 PM~16422648
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS IT DOWN IN NUEVO MEXICO


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2010, 05:08 PM~16419144
> *yea they're front wheel drive, and yea still for sale
> *


i second that eldos are FWD.


I just been spending alot of money on my import cars, switching like hell man ive had like 3 cars in 2 months. I finally settled on my integra, its gunna be a boombox with 2 alpine 12s.

naw i dont race, i rarely even speed.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2010, 09:06 PM~16424196
> *i second that eldos are FWD.
> I just been spending alot of money on my import cars, switching like hell man ive had like 3 cars in 2 months. I finally settled on my integra, its gunna be a boombox with 2 alpine 12s.
> 
> naw i dont race, i rarely even speed.
> *


why so much on the imports n not on ur projects??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16424507
> *why so much on the imports n not on ur projects??
> *


uuhhhhhh.....good question


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16425014
> *uuhhhhhh.....good question
> *


 :thumbsup: na but forreal.. i would be puttin my cash into my project.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

theres times when i wanna build an import more then a lowrider, i guess its just a different perspective


----------



## dropped_97blazer




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 26 2010, 11:50 PM~16425613
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I mean my caddy is my baby man, dont get me wrong. But any import i get is straight and usually dont need shit, they get me where i need to go and thats the best thing for me right now lol.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2010, 12:39 AM~16425509
> *theres times when i wanna build an import more then a lowrider, i guess its just a different perspective
> *


 :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :around: :nono:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 27 2010, 06:08 AM~16426634
> *:uh:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :around:  :nono:
> *


X3090000000


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 26 2010, 09:49 PM~16423939-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS IT DOWN IN NUEVO MEXICO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good homie the weathers a little funky goes from warm to hot to cold in a matter of minutes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 26 2010, 10:06 PM~16424196
> *i second that eldos are FWD.
> I just been spending alot of money on my import cars, switching like hell man ive had like 3 cars in 2 months. I finally settled on my integra, its gunna be a boombox with 2 alpine 12s.
> 
> naw i dont race, i rarely even speed.
> *


i can't tell how fast i'm going anymore cause my speedo went out :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## E-Town520

car n pumps are sold!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 27 2010, 05:44 PM~16432489
> *car n pumps are sold!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## six trey impala

someone get this cutty!!!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin everyone


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2010, 05:07 PM~16432740
> *:0  :0
> *


I'll post pics of my new ride when the sun comes up man I had a hell of a time getting it here I left home at 7 dropped the cutty off, picked up my new daily, n it went from being a 45 minute drive home to 5 hour drive home  I'm fuckin burned out but cant sleep


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 03:35 AM~16437846
> *I'll post pics of my new ride when the sun comes up man I had a hell of a time getting it here I left home at 7 dropped the cutty off, picked up my new daily, n it went from being a 45 minute drive home to 5 hour drive home   I'm fuckin burned out but cant sleep
> *


wat kinda ride?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 07:34 AM~16438320
> *wat kinda ride?
> *


1978 Gremlin he sent me pics of it


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 07:43 AM~16438360
> *1978 Gremlin he sent me pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 06:43 AM~16438360
> *1978 Gremlin he sent me pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: u forgot the pics with the bolt ons and curb feelers


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 07:43 AM~16438360
> *1978 Gremlin he sent me pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah throw a 427 cobra jet and a 4 speed manual and you got yourself a bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 10:45 AM~16440543
> *hell yeah throw a 427 cobra jet and a 4 speed manual and you got yourself a bad ass ride :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: that shit will blow its own doors off literally


----------



## ElMonte74'

this bitch is clean gives me some inspiration for mine :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:56 AM~16440666
> *:roflmao: that shit will blow its own doors off literally
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 11:06 AM~16440768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bitch is clean gives me some inspiration for mine :biggrin:
> *


my homie is 16 n gots 2 big body mc's 1 has a sick system n the other 1 he's cutting n getting the frame ready doing all the work himself


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 12:09 PM~16440794
> *my homie is 16 n gots 2 big body mc's 1 has a sick system n the other 1 he's cutting n getting the frame ready doing all the work himself
> *


  damn lucky lol, the 73-77 montes are the best looking montes ever at least thats what i think  





































i'm not really sure if i want to cut mine :dunno: i just might keep it og and put new springs and a better system with 2 12s and another amp for highs


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 01:19 PM~16441438
> * damn lucky lol, the 73-77 montes are the best looking montes ever at least thats what i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really sure if i want to cut mine :dunno: i just might keep it og and put new springs and a better system with 2 12s and another amp for highs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 02:19 PM~16441438
> * damn lucky lol, the 73-77 montes are the best looking montes ever at least thats what i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really sure if i want to cut mine :dunno: i just might keep it og and put new springs and a better system with 2 12s and another amp for highs
> *


 :uh: Cut it :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

:biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 12:19 PM~16441438
> * damn lucky lol, the 73-77 montes are the best looking montes ever at least thats what i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really sure if i want to cut mine :dunno: i just might keep it og and put new springs and a better system with 2 12s and another amp for highs
> *


they're clean but my favorite monte is the '79


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 28 2010, 01:34 PM~16441573-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 01:42 PM~16441635
> *:uh: Cut it :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe still thinkin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 01:59 PM~16441802
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean regal
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 02:00 PM~16441815
> *they're clean but my favorite monte is the '79
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2010, 01:20 PM~16442009
> *
> maybe still thinkin :biggrin:
> clean regal
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## six trey impala

ooooo...what in the trunk?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Anything new on the tre?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 28 2010, 04:51 PM~16443503
> *Anything new on the tre?
> *


Nope...just gas...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 05:54 PM~16443546
> *Nope...just gas...
> *


Dam speaking of gas i ran out hno: and do you still have plans for the cutlass or is it forsale?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 03:44 PM~16443422
> *ooooo...what in the trunk?
> *


single pump 8 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Jan 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16443631-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam speaking of gas i ran out  hno: and do you still have plans for the cutlass or is it forsale?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its for sale, decided too just build the impala instead of trying too do 2 cars plus the Impala is my senior project for high school so gotta get that finished
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 05:08 PM~16443715
> *single pump 8 batteries  :biggrin:
> *


coo


----------



## six trey impala

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: six trey impala, *THE REAL BIG M
*
wassup big homie!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 04:12 PM~16443747
> *its for sale, decided too just build the impala instead of trying too do 2 cars plus the Impala is my senior project for high school so gotta get that finished
> coo
> *


got 16's in the back just need my drop mounts then the bmh piston goes in :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 05:14 PM~16443761
> *got 16's in the back just need my drop mounts then the bmh piston goes in  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

im gonna be ordering some shit from BMH too gotta get the
heavy duty carrier bearing and power balls


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 04:16 PM~16443781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im gonna be ordering some shit from BMH too gotta get the
> heavy duty carrier bearing and power balls
> *


my cuzn is gonna give me the piston pump he has :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 05:18 PM~16443801
> *my cuzn is gonna give me the piston pump he has  :biggrin:
> *


is it pretty snappy right now??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 04:20 PM~16443818
> *is it pretty snappy right now??
> *


hell yea I went to lock it up to drive it home n 1 lick it was off the ground but quick tho :biggrin: and that was on low batteries


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 01:00 PM~16441815
> *they're clean but my favorite monte is the '79
> *


x2


----------



## E-Town520

fuckin driveline fell off again :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16447916
> *fuckin driveline fell off again  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


need a slip yoke


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 10:31 PM~16447999
> *need a slip yoke
> *


it has a slip yoke but the way they did it on the gooseneck they put a bolt n then welded a nut on the other side so it cant come out but someone messed with the driveshaft n cut the nut off n didnt put the bolt back in  :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:34 PM~16448027
> *it has a slip yoke but the way they did it on the gooseneck they put a bolt n then welded a nut on the other side so it cant come out but someone messed with the driveshaft n cut the nut off n didnt put the bolt back in    :banghead:
> *


ohhhh...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 28 2010, 10:35 PM~16448033
> *ohhhh...
> *


I went to hit a 3 n that shit came off


----------



## E-Town520

wat up sean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

chillen doin an essay n listenin to sum tecca niina

n u dogg?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 10:49 PM~16448147
> *chillen doin an essay n listenin to sum tecca niina
> 
> n u dogg?
> *


chillin drank a rockstar so now I'm like this :wow: :run:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 10:51 PM~16448176
> *chillin drank a rockstar so now I'm like this  :wow:  :run:
> *


lol fuck it.. so what did u do today?


----------



## E-Town520

nothin jus fuck wit the regal all day u?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

koo koo hows it so far?

nutin much jus skool n wit my girl chillen.. im fkn tired but i gotta finish this shit


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:18 PM~16448419
> *koo koo hows it so far?
> 
> nutin much jus skool n wit my girl chillen.. im fkn tired but i gotta finish this shit
> *


its a good car cant complain everything works n shit just been a lil frustrated cuz the driveline fell off twice n I had my girl, her lil sister n my lil sister wit me I had them out in the rain til 4 this morning bout 45 miles from home


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:21 PM~16448446
> *its a good car cant complain everything works n shit just been a lil frustrated cuz the driveline fell off twice n I had my girl, her lil sister n my lil sister wit me I had them out in the rain til 4 this morning bout 45 miles from home
> *


damnm foreal? :wow: hno: why did that happen? where were u?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:27 PM~16448517
> *damnm foreal? :wow: hno: why did that happen? where were u?
> *


cuz someone messed with the driveline n didnt put it back on right so like halfway home right before I got on the freeway it fell off...I was in tucson


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:30 PM~16448534
> *cuz someone messed with the driveline n didnt put it back on right so like halfway home right before I got on the freeway it fell off...I was in tucson
> *


damn! hno: that fucken sucks.. but atleast it happened BEFORE u got on the freeway.. what were u doin there?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:35 PM~16448567
> *damn! hno: that fucken sucks.. but atleast it happened BEFORE u got on the freeway.. what were u doin there?
> *


it happened like maybe a block from the entrance that shits crazy...I took the cutty up there to the guy that bought it n went to my cuzns house n picked up the regal


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:37 PM~16448573
> *it happened like maybe a block from the entrance that shits crazy...I took the cutty up there to the guy that bought it n went to my cuzns house n picked up the regal
> *


yup..
how much did u sell it for? u bought the regal off ur cuz? what year? how much was it?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:43 PM~16448612
> *yup..
> how much did u sell it for? u bought the regal off ur cuz? what year? how much was it?
> *


I sold the car with the pumps for $3500 the regal was my primos but he sold it n the guy had it parked at his house so I picked it up there its an '86 I got it for 3 g's


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:46 PM~16448630
> *I sold the car with the pumps for $3500 the regal was my primos but he sold it n the guy had it parked at his house so I picked it up there its an '86 I got it for 3 g's
> *


koo koo..

so u bought it from that guy not ur cuz.. thas koo u got any more pics?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:48 PM~16448638
> *koo koo..
> 
> so u bought it from that guy not ur cuz.. thas koo u got any more pics?
> *


yea I got it from the other dude he just left it at his house haha been in his backyard for like 8 months


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:49 PM~16448646
> *yea I got it from the other dude he just left it at his house haha been in his backyard for like 8 months
> *


damn what a waste of classic! lol wish i had money to be fixin my regal up right now..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:52 PM~16448657
> *damn what a waste of classic! lol wish i had money to be fixin my regal up right now..
> *


tell me bout it I gotta buy bushings n some other shit for it n get the title n insurance


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:54 PM~16448665
> *tell me bout it I gotta buy bushings n some other shit for it n get the title n insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it didnt have a title??


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 29 2010, 12:47 AM~16448634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 28 2010, 11:55 PM~16448673
> *it didnt have a title??
> *


yea I gotta get it in my name tho


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 28 2010, 11:55 PM~16448674
> *looks good homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaE9fLb3l_c


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 AM~16448685
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 29 2010, 12:58 AM~16448690
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaE9fLb3l_c
> *


is that it homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 12:00 AM~16448699
> *is that it homie
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 29 2010, 01:00 AM~16448701
> *yup  :biggrin:
> *


that shits sick tekolote :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 28 2010, 11:56 PM~16448683
> *yea I gotta get it in my name tho
> *


ohhh.. damn dogg well i think ima crash homie gotta finish my essay..later dogg.. goodnight to all u guys :wave: have a good one homie..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 29 2010, 12:01 AM~16448713
> *ohhh.. damn dogg well i think ima crash homie gotta finish my essay..later dogg.. goodnight to all u guys :wave: have a good one homie..
> *


alrite you 2 later :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 29 2010, 01:01 AM~16448713
> *ohhh.. damn dogg well i think ima crash homie gotta finish my essay..later dogg.. goodnight to all u guys :wave: have a good one homie..
> *


alrato ese


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 12:01 AM~16448708
> *that shits sick tekolote :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin: gotta come up wit a name tho something that has to do with white cuz this mafucka is all white :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 AM~16448724
> *thanks  :biggrin: gotta come up wit a name tho something that has to do with white cuz this mafucka is all white  :biggrin:
> *


LA PALOMA


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:biggrin: POLVO DEL DIABLO


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2010, 12:06 AM~16448735
> *:biggrin: POLVO DEL DIABLO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jan 29 2010, 01:08 AM~16448744
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

so where do you think can I get some traing wheels?


----------



## E-Town520

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E-Town520, *BALLIN_24Z*

wat up


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 22 2010, 12:59 AM~16373180
> *my cousin had an LS n he wanted to sell it to me but I was so stuck on my baby monte that I was like nah I'm alrite n cheap too he wanted $2000 the interior was clean paint was clean n I didnt take it
> *


does he still have it for sale


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 29 2010, 01:35 PM~16452998
> *does he still have it for sale
> *


nah he sold it like 2 years ago


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Whats up homies havent been in here for a coupla days!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Jan 29 2010, 06:57 PM~16455397
> *Whats up homies havent been in here for a coupla days!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup guys


----------



## E-Town520

wat up


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

trey and regal lookin clean...

polo i had to do my senoir project 2... what did u have to do for ur whole project???


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Anyway, since the image uploader is workin its time to show yall where i been.....My 3rd car,,, 1994 honda accord, it was clean as fuck.Sold it 2 weeks ago now I got a 95 integra. 
I passed my senior project using this car, i miss it but my integra is a beast.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jan 30 2010, 01:19 PM~16461288
> *trey and regal lookin clean...
> 
> polo i had to do my senoir project 2... what did u have to do for ur whole project???
> *


honda's clean...
im doing the setup in the Impala for my senior project, but i have too take pics of the process of doing it and make a power point , and then they said if i wanted too take the car too school and show them how the car works like hittin the switches a bit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 30 2010, 10:30 AM~16460323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, looks like u need to extend the a-arms or the frame is caving in hno: hno:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM~16462318
> *looks good, looks like u need to extend the a-arms or the frame is caving in hno:  hno:
> *


the a arms are extended


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Was up errbody whats everyone been up too i started the body work on my coupe and rolled it today :cheesy: planning on throwing 13s on when weather breaks anything new to anyones ride?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Jan 30 2010, 05:01 PM~16462420-->
> 
> 
> 
> the a arms are extended
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better watch out with that cross member, kinda looks like its caving in a bit...thats what im afraid of with my car, im gonna pull the motor out of it and reinforce it and the rear arches and spring pockets...i want too do everything i can get too without taking the body off.
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 30 2010, 05:42 PM~16462674
> *Was up errbody whats everyone been up too i started the body work on my coupe and rolled it today  :cheesy:  planning on throwing 13s on when weather breaks anything new to anyones ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2010, 07:24 PM~16462979
> *better watch out with that cross member, kinda looks like its caving in a bit...thats what im afraid of with my car, im gonna pull the motor out of it and reinforce it and the rear arches and spring pockets...i want too do everything i can get too without taking the body off.
> 
> looks good
> *


Thanks i still have to sand the body filller and primer the car bodywork sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jan 30 2010, 06:26 PM~16462990
> *Thanks i still have to sand the body filller and primer the car bodywork sucks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 30 2010, 05:24 PM~16462979
> *better watch out with that cross member, kinda looks like its caving in a bit...thats what im afraid of with my car, im gonna pull the motor out of it and reinforce it and the rear arches and spring pockets...i want too do everything i can get too without taking the body off.
> 
> looks good
> *


where do you see the cross member caving in??? the arches, rear end, and crossmember are reinforced...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 31 2010, 12:16 AM~16465657
> *where do you see the cross member caving in??? the arches, rear end, and crossmember are reinforced...
> *


the way ur wheels butterfly in the front, all cars with switches cave in a bit no matter what just reinforcing it takes it longer too do, even cars without switches do a bit...maybe its just cause ur a-arms arent extended that much


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 31 2010, 12:01 AM~16465940
> *the way ur wheels butterfly in the front, all cars with switches cave in a bit no matter what just reinforcing it takes it longer too do, even cars without switches do a bit...maybe its just cause ur a-arms arent extended that much
> *


yea I put on some arms that werent extended alot cuz it drives smooth with these they're on there for now...my other arms are gonna get put on when the piston goes in


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## ElMonte74'

this is what i been up to for four days :wow: 










These were takin at 3 in the morning :0 



































i wish i would of kept my 4 runner it would of made it a little better 

it started raining ice at midnight and then started snowing at about 5 am


----------



## Wicked

I wish it was snowing here. All we got over here is sunshine.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 1 2010, 02:36 PM~16478607
> *I wish it was snowing here. All we got over here is sunshine.
> *


i'll take sunshine over snow any day but then again i love the snow cause you can do some stupid shit in it :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

Hey what's good everybody how yall been


----------



## six trey impala

I hate the snow!!
snow=no cruising even though i still do sometimes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked

Anybody want a FREE yellow snow cone?? :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 1 2010, 05:38 PM~16481127
> *Anybody want a FREE yellow snow cone??  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 1 2010, 06:40 PM~16481143
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


Hood Starz prez huh :biggrin: :biggrin: u start a club?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2010, 05:51 PM~16481258
> *Hood Starz prez huh :biggrin:  :biggrin: u start a club?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16481265
> *yes sir  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: u should have named it the "He-man women haters club"


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2010, 05:58 PM~16481351
> *:thumbsup: u should have named it the "He-man women haters club"
> *


 :roflmao: that wouldnt look too good having a bunch of dudes in a club with that name :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 1 2010, 07:01 PM~16481393
> *:roflmao: that wouldnt look too good having a bunch of dudes in a club with that name :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

lol.....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck i need a amp!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 PM~16483980
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck i need a amp!!!
> *


me too and some subs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16484342
> *me too and some subs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got some kickers but my box is too big for my trunk :banghead:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I got the top of the line alpine subs, just need a 1000 rms wat amp.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

I dont have an amp, but i do have cramps.... its that time o the month....... i can give you some o them if you want.....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16495116
> *I dont have an amp, but i do have cramps.... its that time o the month....... i can give you some o them if you want.....
> *


your a chick?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 09:34 PM~16495661
> *your a chick?
> *


i know wtf?? i thought u were a guy???!


----------



## Wicked

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

okay i know its not a low but its bad ass :biggrin: 

this what my homie drew did on my homies 07 mustang for $400

STOCK









Scuffed









the skull was hand drawn and the homie put a little bit of himself into the skull by giving it a chipped tooth cause he has a chipped tooth









and finished now all he has to do is color sand it  

















all of that for 400 :wow: i'm gonna ask him how much he can do my whole car for :biggrin: white with red and black pinstripes :cheesy:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn thats pretty hot.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 09:58 PM~16496001
> *damn thats pretty hot.
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Feb 2 2010, 10:58 PM~16496001-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats pretty hot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 2 2010, 11:00 PM~16496035
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: now all he needs is some rims and he's good


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16496093
> *:biggrin: now all he needs is some rims and he's good
> *


yup :thumbsup: what u up 2 dogg


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 2 2010, 11:10 PM~16496139
> *yup :thumbsup: what u up 2 dogg
> *


nada just smoked a bowl so i'm just chillin :420: :drama: but i have been in a cleaning mood lately and i been cleaning the house :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 PM~16495661
> *your a chick?
> *


no im not a chick..... :wow: 
was un chiste perro....... :uh:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 2 2010, 10:36 PM~16495685
> *i know wtf?? i thought u were a guy???!
> *


you damn naive ass mothfuckas..... twas a joke...... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 3 2010, 12:08 PM~16499933
> *you damn naive ass mothfuckas..... twas a joke......  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


uh huh :yessad: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16504941
> *
> *


Waddup Foo!! whats new with the cutty and the heavy chevy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 3 2010, 11:08 AM~16499933
> *you damn naive ass mothfuckas..... twas a joke......  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


lol well u made it sound real hahahhaha sounded too real... :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2010, 07:17 PM~16504975
> *Waddup Foo!! whats new with the cutty and the heavy chevy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup foo


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:32 PM~16506067
> *lol well u made it sound real hahahhaha sounded too real... :scrutinize: :roflmao:
> *


I pity you foos.... how you perritos been? consado y no tengo palabras para que mi cuerpo duele porque boxeo.... and i have two spar a fuckload more tomorrow...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 3 2010, 08:35 PM~16506130
> *I pity you foos.... how you perritos been? consado y no tengo palabras para que mi cuerpo duele porque boxeo.... and i have two spar a fuckload more tomorrow...
> *


lol fuck u dogg hahah.. foreal? that sucks.. why training so much? i been good.. tryin to sell my gramps welder for him..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:32 PM~16506078
> *sup foo
> *


nothin much chillin, sup with u?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave: it snowed again :uh: and they said on the weather where suppose to get more snow sunday :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:49 PM~16506335
> *lol fuck u dogg hahah.. foreal? that sucks.. why training so much? i been good.. tryin to sell my gramps welder for him..
> *


i dont know, my coaches really want a pro, and they really want me to get fighting alot so that in like a year or two i could go pro.... and also i have alot of improving to be done....

hows the car goin?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2010, 09:54 PM~16507221
> *nothin much chillin, sup with u?
> *


koo koo, the same.. hows the impala?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 4 2010, 10:45 AM~16511117
> *i dont know, my coaches really want a pro, and they really want me to get fighting alot so that in like a year or two i could go pro.... and also i have alot of improving to be done....
> 
> hows the car goin?
> *


thats sick foo, that would be fuckin bad to go pro! :thumbsup: goodjob homie! 

its alright still the same for right now.. tryin to get some money.. n u?
whats up wit urs?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 4 2010, 04:37 PM~16513841
> *koo koo, the same.. hows the impala?
> *


Chillin outside...tomorrow they're coming too get the cutty so i'll have some play money :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 4 2010, 06:01 PM~16514642
> *Chillin outside...tomorrow they're coming too get the cutty so i'll have some play money :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

check it


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16513855
> *thats sick foo, that would be fuckin bad to go pro! :thumbsup: goodjob homie!
> 
> its alright still the same for right now.. tryin to get some money.. n u?
> whats up wit urs?
> *


its ok, just sittin still on stands.... gonna have some homies come down on sunday to help get it running.... what you plannin for the regal bro?

oh so i fought, did really well, fuck man it was so nice to get some good shots on him....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

WHATS UP HOMIES????? SIX TREY< SEANJOHN SHOWLOW MONTE ALL YOU OTHERS HOW YOU ALL BEEN? havent really had a chance to be on here


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 4 2010, 11:53 PM~16518729
> *WHATS UP HOMIES????? SIX TREY< SEANJOHN SHOWLOW MONTE ALL YOU OTHERS HOW YOU ALL BEEN? havent really had a chance to be on here
> *


shit man been chillin my homies mustang is almost finished and saw some new pics of it and the candy red on those skulls and flames looks killer i'll try and see if i can get my homie to send me the pics


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16518715
> *its ok, just sittin still on stands.... gonna have some homies come down on sunday to help get it running.... what you plannin for the regal bro?
> 
> oh so i fought, did really well, fuck man it was so nice to get some good shots on him....
> *


koo koo.. idk yet dogg...

thats sick homie!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16518975
> *shit man been chillin my homies mustang is almost finished and saw some new pics of it and the candy red on those skulls and flames looks killer i'll try and see if i can get my homie to send me the pics
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 4 2010, 11:53 PM~16518729
> *WHATS UP HOMIES????? SIX TREY< SEANJOHN SHOWLOW MONTE ALL YOU OTHERS HOW YOU ALL BEEN? havent really had a chance to be on here
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE IV JUST BEEN WORKIN ON THE RANFLA ESE WHAT YOU UP


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16518975
> *shit man been chillin my homies mustang is almost finished and saw some new pics of it and the candy red on those skulls and flames looks killer i'll try and see if i can get my homie to send me the pics
> *


thats bad bro, yeah it looked sic so far, what kinda rims he gonna throw on it?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 6 2010, 10:15 AM~16531151
> *WHATS UP HOMIE IV JUST BEEN WORKIN ON THE RANFLA ESE WHAT YOU UP
> *


fuck man im in school till twelve on a saturday, then gotta go train for three hours, then BLUNT TIME!!!!!!!! ranfla que esto?


----------



## six trey impala

sup everyone, anything new?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 6 2010, 11:00 AM~16531440-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats bad bro, yeah it looked sic so far, what kinda rims he gonna throw on it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's thinking of throwing some of these boss 338s on it i think he said 18s in front and 20'' reverses in back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 6 2010, 11:43 AM~16531709
> *sup everyone, anything new?
> *


nah the weathers keeping me from looking at my heater


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit its on like donkey kong biatchhh


----------



## jayimpala401

Hey lo lo fam whats goin on! I did my first set up in my 63 impala last summer i did a simple 2 pumps 4 batts 10 switches but this year im running 4 pumps 2 pumps wit single tanks and the to pumps wit a wammie tank. And i also picked up some all gold 14s wit 5.20s so i wana go for that traditional lowrider you kno with tons of flake layin frame but i wana kno what else does it take to do a traditional old school lo lo.. Any input is very much apprieciated.. Thanks jay


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by jayimpala401_@Feb 6 2010, 09:12 PM~16535631
> *Hey lo lo fam whats goin on! I did my first set up in my 63 impala last summer i did a simple 2 pumps 4 batts 10 switches but this year im running 4 pumps 2 pumps wit single tanks and the to pumps wit a wammie tank. And i also picked up some all gold 14s wit 5.20s so i wana go for that traditional lowrider you kno with tons of flake layin frame but i wana kno what else does it take to do a traditional old school lo lo.. Any input is very much apprieciated.. Thanks jay
> *


if you want to go old school id throw some rockets or cragers or even some supremes rabbit ears crush velvet interior button tuck chain steering wheel dingle balls theres lots more things you could do if you want to go old school ese


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 6 2010, 11:02 AM~16531453
> *fuck man im in school till twelve on a saturday, then gotta go train for three hours, then BLUNT TIME!!!!!!!! ranfla que esto?
> *


orale dam that sux homie keep up the hard work homie


----------



## Lowridin101

Im new to this i know the basics of low riders the hydraulics suspension and the batteries. well thats all i know but i bought a car http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/100115...0959c2k_20.jpeg
1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass and im planning on making a street cruiser something nice but something that can hop im lookin at 4 gydraulics but the problem is what kinda hydraulic should i get? and how many batteries am i lookin at?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 6 2010, 11:16 PM~16536838
> *Im new to this i know the basics of low riders the hydraulics suspension and the batteries. well thats all i know but i bought a car http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/100115...0959c2k_20.jpeg
> 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass and im planning on making a street cruiser something nice but something that can hop im lookin at 4 gydraulics but the problem is what kinda hydraulic should i get? and how many batteries am i lookin at?
> *


just any 2 pump and 6 or 8 batts will make u get off the ground...building ur front pump will help alot too like changing pump heads and blocks and fittings...also u want the right coils too keep it from bottoming out, 3 1/2-4 1/2 would be good for a street car


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 6 2010, 01:50 PM~16532559
> *he's thinking of throwing some of these boss 338s on it i think he said 18s in front and 20'' reverses in back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah the weathers keeping me from looking at my heater
> *


that'll look dope as hell, i like them rims


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2010, 07:51 PM~16534952
> *AWwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit its on like donkey kong biatchhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are bangin hard homie! anyone watchin superbowl?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 6 2010, 10:06 PM~16536146
> *if you want to go old school id throw some rockets or cragers or even some supremes rabbit ears crush velvet interior button tuck chain steering wheel dingle balls theres lots more things you could do if you want to go old school ese
> *


yeah button tuck for sure! maybe even a lil chandelier


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 02:52 AM~16537758
> *just any 2 pump and 6 or 8 batts will make u get off the ground...building ur front pump will help alot too like changing pump heads and blocks and fittings...also u want the right coils too keep it from bottoming out, 3 1/2-4 1/2 would be good for a street car
> *



yea thx 4 inf but it made a lil sense to me but i want a good hopper and i was told that i need to get a strong frame because of stress from hydraulics.

just wondering the frame of the car is the inside hollow?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 04:50 PM~16541651
> *yea thx 4 inf but it made a lil sense to me but i want a good hopper and i was told that i need to get a strong frame because of stress from hydraulics.
> 
> just wondering the frame of the car is the inside hollow?
> *


yea u wanna strap the frame... and the frame is hollow, they have thin ass metal on g bodies the side rails arent even boxed like the rest of the frame is... if u wanna badass hopper then do like 10 batts but ur gonna spend hella money it isnt cheap going through solenoids and motors...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 04:50 PM~16541651
> *yea thx 4 inf but it made a lil sense to me but i want a good hopper and i was told that i need to get a strong frame because of stress from hydraulics.
> 
> just wondering the frame of the car is the inside hollow?
> *


SO DO YOU WANT A CRUISER OR A HOPPER


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 7 2010, 07:42 PM~16542237
> *SO DO YOU WANT A CRUISER OR A HOPPER
> *


mostly a cruiser but i want it built well so i can go high when i hit switches


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16542300
> *mostly a cruiser but i want it built well so i can go high when i hit switches
> *


hell yea that sounds cool homie


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 7 2010, 08:23 PM~16542538
> *hell yea that sounds cool homie
> *


thx karnale


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16542300
> *mostly a cruiser but i want it built well so i can go high when i hit switches
> *


how many inches u planning on hitting?? cause if ur planning on doing BIG inches i doubt ur gonna be able too cruise the car that much, unless u put hella money into and hella Fab work


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hopping kinda makes me cringe now, i want the caddy to be low a lil bounce every now and then is cool.but hoppin.....naw


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2010, 10:08 PM~16544555
> *hopping kinda makes me cringe now, i want the caddy to be low a lil bounce every now and then is cool.but hoppin.....naw
> *


when u get ur hands on switches u wanna hop...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16544555
> *hopping kinda makes me cringe now, i want the caddy to be low a lil bounce every now and then is cool.but hoppin.....naw
> *


x2


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 05:51 PM~16542300
> *mostly a cruiser but i want it built well so i can go high when i hit switches
> *


how many inches r u trying to hit cuz if u wanna be on the bumper your going to need to wrap the frame beforehand and get a good front pump and 8-10 batteries also your a arms need to be re inforced and extended and depending on how high u want the back to go your driveline and trailing arms may need some mods too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 7 2010, 10:19 PM~16545371
> *how many inches r u trying to hit cuz if u wanna be on the bumper your going to need to wrap the frame beforehand and get a good front pump and 8-10 batteries also your a arms need to be re inforced and extended and depending on how high u want the back to go your driveline and trailing arms may need some mods too
> *


sup dogg.. i got a ?.. if im jus gonna make the regal a cruiser but bounce it a lil do i gotta reinforce the frame?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 7 2010, 11:52 PM~16545806
> *sup dogg.. i got a ?.. if im jus gonna make the regal a cruiser but bounce it a lil do i gotta reinforce the frame?
> *


u dont have too but its better too, ur car will end up cracking the frame eventually or buckling ur quarter panels...u dont have too do a full frame wrap u can do a mild wrap like cross member rear arches and spring pockets all the visible stuff u can get too without taking the body off the frame...but remember sometimes when u just reinforce certain spots u make the other stuff around it thats not reinforced a little weaker


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 7 2010, 11:19 PM~16545371
> *how many inches r u trying to hit cuz if u wanna be on the bumper your going to need to wrap the frame beforehand and get a good front pump and 8-10 batteries also your a arms need to be re inforced and extended and depending on how high u want the back to go your driveline and trailing arms may need some mods too
> *


 :yes: :yes: adjustables, slip yoke, wish bones


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16545835
> *u dont have too but its better too, ur car will end up cracking the frame eventually or buckling ur quarter panels...u dont have too do a full frame wrap u can do a mild wrap like cross member rear arches and spring pockets all the visible stuff u can get too without taking the body off the frame...but remember sometimes when u just reinforce certain spots u make the other stuff around it thats not reinforced a little weaker
> *


how do i reinforce it?? i dont have a clue homie im new with this stuff..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 7 2010, 11:55 PM~16545849
> *how do i reinforce it?? i dont have a clue homie im new with this stuff..
> *


u reinforce it by welding steel plates around the frame usually 3/16 or 1/4 inch depending on what u want...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16545924
> *u reinforce it by welding steel plates around the frame usually 3/16 or 1/4 inch depending on what u want...
> *


got any pics of the steel or how u do it..?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:03 AM~16545929
> *got any pics of the steel or how u do it..?
> *


heres a pic of a Impala X frame being reinforce, u can see how they weld the steel plates on all sides of the frame


----------



## six trey impala

ahh fuck maybe its not the best pic cause its half way molded...but yea, its pretty expensive and really time consuming...but it pays off in the long run.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 11:18 PM~16546100
> *ahh fuck maybe its not the best pic cause its half way molded...but yea, its pretty expensive and really time consuming...but it pays off in the long run.
> *


thanks homie.. did u do yours by urself?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:26 AM~16546200
> *thanks homie.. did u do yours by urself?
> *


i havent done mine yet...that was just a pic from Skims Hell Bent 61 build up...im gonna get another frame here soon for mine too start wrapping it, but for now i think im just gonna do a mild wrap...my bros doing one for his so i've been watchin him and helping him out


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16546258
> *i havent done mine yet...that was just a pic from Skims Hell Bent 61 build up...im gonna get another frame here soon for mine too start wrapping it, but for now i think im just gonna do a mild wrap...my bros doing one for his so i've been watchin him and helping him out
> *


thats sick.. so do u just get pieces of steel n weld it on or wat?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:32 AM~16546269
> *thats sick.. so do u just get pieces of steel n weld it on or wat?
> *


well u go and buy a sheet of 3/16 or 1/4 inch thick metal, then u make ur pattern templates for ur frame draw them out and cut them out then trace them onto ur sheet of metal and cut it out with a torch or plasma cutter then grind them down so they're smooth, clean ur frame with wire wheel or something and clamp the cut out piece of metal too ur frame and weld it...its kinda a bitch though cause the way the frames have curves u gotta bend the metal into shape and its not easy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 11:36 PM~16546297
> *well u go and buy a sheet of 3/16 or 1/4 inch thick metal, then u make ur pattern templates for ur frame draw them out and cut them out then trace them onto ur sheet of metal and cut it out with a torch or plasma cutter then grind them down so they're smooth, clean ur frame with wire wheel or something and clamp the cut out piece of metal too ur frame and weld it...its kinda a bitch though cause the way the frames have curves u gotta bend the metal into shape and its not easy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


but do i have to like take everything off the car or do i lift the car on a jack??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:46 AM~16546394
> *but do i have to like take everything off the car or do i lift the car on a jack??
> *


yea its easier too do with everything off the car, its not really that hard too take apart the front suspension...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2010, 11:56 PM~16546500
> *yea its easier too do with everything off the car, its not really that hard too take apart the front suspension...
> *


u think its hard to take off everything? have u done it before?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 7 2010, 11:58 PM~16546529
> *u think its hard to take off everything? have u done it before?
> *


do 3/16 up front and 1/4 for the back if u dont wanna take everything off just take off ur a arms and put it up on jackstands cut out ur pattern and weld it on...same for the back just take ur wheels off put some jackstands and weld ur pattern on


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 AM~16546617
> *do 3/16 up front and 1/4 for the back if u dont wanna take everything off just take off ur a arms and put it up on jackstands cut out ur pattern and weld it on...same for the back just take ur wheels off put some jackstands and weld ur pattern on
> *


aight koo thanks dogg.. how much u think the sheet metal will cost??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:11 AM~16546654
> *aight koo thanks dogg.. how much u think the sheet metal will cost??
> *


depends on where u get it from I paid $200 last time for a sheet


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 12:15 AM~16546684
> *depends on where u get it from I paid $200 last time for a sheet
> *


aight thanks homie.. damn im still tryn to sell my fukin rims man.. i need cash..


----------



## adriyanna62

I respect you younger guys for finding interest and putting in the work and all the hardships that come along with the sacrifice it takes to build our cars. In a time where there are many distractions and other things you young people can be involved in, more so then ever, you choose Low riding. Thats very respectable.Thank's
____________________________________________________________
Contract Hire


----------



## KhushbuMalik

Hi,

I am too one of young riders. I LEARNED a LOT of tips here!  Many thanks to all those who shared links and tips with us!


----------



## Wicked

:uh:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:58 AM~16546529
> *u think its hard to take off everything? have u done it before?
> *


yea i've taken suspension off on G-bodies before they're easy impalas are easy too


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16546793
> *aight thanks homie.. damn im still tryn to sell my fukin rims man.. i need cash..
> *


do u have ur setup complete yet? if this car is ur daily its gna take a lil time to do all this seeing how ur gonna be using the car so just get what you can when you can and just go from there


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 01:17 AM~16546699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 06:55 AM~16547689
> *yea i've taken suspension off on G-bodies before they're easy impalas are easy too
> *


orale.. well shit i gotta dedicate a whole weekend to that shit lol..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 07:19 AM~16547811
> *do u have ur setup complete yet? if this car is ur daily its gna take a lil time to do all this seeing how ur gonna be using the car so just get what you can when you can and just go from there
> *


na not yet i still need cylinders springs powerballs noids batts.. n yeah its gnna be my daily


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Hey six trey, were you able to find a shop manual for your trey? cause i cant find any for a 64, and the problem im having is taking the front clip off.... you got any suggestions?

Tell me what you think of this.... since my car is a bitch ass fo do, i was thinkin, ill just make it like a rat lowrod, with seropy handmade interior, black primer coat, and a chain steering, maybe like one pump down the road, and then it could just be a low budget car, and i could save up for my caddi! sound like a good idea, or should i still try sellin this one?

are you about to put in yer setup sean?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 11:28 AM~16549504
> *Hey six trey, were you able to find a shop manual for your trey? cause i cant find any for a 64, and the problem im having is taking the front clip off.... you got any suggestions?
> 
> Tell me what you think of this.... since my car is a bitch ass fo do, i was thinkin, ill just make it like a rat lowrod, with seropy handmade interior, black primer coat, and a chain steering, maybe like one pump down the road, and then it could just be a low budget car, and i could save up for my caddi! sound like a good idea, or should i still try sellin this one?
> 
> are you about to put in yer setup sean?
> *


idk dogg i think u should just sell that shit.. more money to buy or to save for the caddy.. u got a 64 too???!?!?! na i still need cylinders springs powerballs noids n batts before i put my shit in..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 10:19 AM~16549023
> *na not yet i still need cylinders springs powerballs noids batts.. n yeah its gnna be my daily
> *


just get the rest of the stuff u need for ur setup and then get ur metal for ur frame


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 PM~16549504
> *Hey six trey, were you able to find a shop manual for your trey? cause i cant find any for a 64, and the problem im having is taking the front clip off.... you got any suggestions?
> 
> Tell me what you think of this.... since my car is a bitch ass fo do, i was thinkin, ill just make it like a rat lowrod, with seropy handmade interior, black primer coat, and a chain steering, maybe like one pump down the road, and then it could just be a low budget car, and i could save up for my caddi! sound like a good idea, or should i still try sellin this one?
> 
> are you about to put in yer setup sean?
> *


nothing wrong with four doors homie cause you dont have to worry about people fuckin up your interior when they get in  do the flat black with a flaked out roof and either some 13's or some 13'' supremes


----------



## E-Town520

my primo's cutlass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 02:08 PM~16550386
> *my primo's cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  is it bagged :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 01:54 PM~16550252
> *idk dogg i think u should just sell that shit.. more money to buy or to save for the caddy.. u got a 64 too???!?!?! na i still need cylinders springs powerballs noids n batts before i put my shit in..
> *


yeah i guess, i might get a little cruising out of it....

oh shit so you still need alot, oh and if you wrap yer frame, make sure you go over all the factorywelds too, thats kinda sorta notso important, but still is good


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2010, 02:04 PM~16550351
> *nothing wrong with four doors homie cause you dont have to worry about people fuckin up your interior when they get in  do the flat black with a flaked out roof and either some 13's or some 13'' supremes
> *


yeah yer right, i got 13 spokes on it and i was thinkin black primer and then maybe a guadelupe on the hood


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2010, 01:35 PM~16550638
> *nice  is it bagged :0
> *


nah its lifted that fucker just lays out


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 PM~16549504
> *Hey six trey, were you able to find a shop manual for your trey? cause i cant find any for a 64, and the problem im having is taking the front clip off.... you got any suggestions?
> 
> Tell me what you think of this.... since my car is a bitch ass fo do, i was thinkin, ill just make it like a rat lowrod, with seropy handmade interior, black primer coat, and a chain steering, maybe like one pump down the road, and then it could just be a low budget car, and i could save up for my caddi! sound like a good idea, or should i still try sellin this one?
> 
> are you about to put in yer setup sean?
> *


bro if i were u i would just wait and get what u wanna build, dont put money into anything ur not really into thats just a waste and if ur doing hydraulics definitely dont half ass it or u'll end up spending more then u should on fixing stuff


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 05:17 PM~16551468
> *bro if i were u i would just wait and get what u wanna build, dont put money into anything ur not really into thats just a waste and if ur doing hydraulics definitely dont half ass it or u'll end up spending more then u should on fixing stuff
> *


Couldent have said it better and what happen with the old club?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 04:46 PM~16551716
> *Couldent have said it better and what happen with the old club?
> *


decided too get out and roll solo


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 05:49 PM~16551730
> *decided too get out and roll solo
> *


Nothing wrong with that homie atleast you rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 04:51 PM~16551744
> *Nothing wrong with that homie atleast you rolling :thumbsup:
> *


yea...wassup with u anything new??


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 05:59 PM~16551829
> *yea...wassup with u anything new??
> *


Nothing much been working on the coupe little by little check the topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=518383&hl= and how about you?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 05:04 PM~16551877
> *Nothing much been working on the coupe little by little check the topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=518383&hl= and how about you?
> *


nothing much just waiting on money


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 06:18 PM~16552013
> *nothing much just waiting on money
> *


Arent we all  did you sell the cutty?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 05:24 PM~16552079
> *Arent we all    did you sell the cutty?
> *


naw they never came...somone else wants it though


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 06:28 PM~16552116
> *naw they never came...somone else wants it though
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 05:34 PM~16552178
> *
> *


yea we'll see what happens


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 04:17 PM~16551468
> *bro if i were u i would just wait and get what u wanna build, dont put money into anything ur not really into thats just a waste and if ur doing hydraulics definitely dont half ass it or u'll end up spending more then u should on fixing stuff
> *


yeah bro i agree..... so how is the trey? the weather getting better yet? its definately a little warmer out here


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 04:46 PM~16551716
> *Couldent have said it better and what happen with the old club?
> *


how you been bro? been in here lately?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 08:34 PM~16553409
> *how you been bro? been in here lately?
> *


pretty good homie just waiting until it warms up to put in work on the rides how have you been?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 07:33 PM~16553382
> *yeah bro i agree..... so how is the trey? the weather getting better yet? its definately a little warmer out here
> *


getting better not snowing anymore...been cruising it daily :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 01:02 PM~16550331
> *just get the rest of the stuff u need for ur setup and then get ur metal for ur frame
> *


yup


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 8 2010, 01:53 PM~16550787
> *yeah i guess, i might get a little cruising out of it....
> 
> oh shit so you still need alot, oh and if you wrap yer frame, make sure you go over all the factorywelds too, thats kinda sorta notso important, but still is good
> *


thans for the tip dogg.. n yeah ima get everythin first..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man i need to stop spending money 4 real man. this is gettin rediculous.

after my audio shit is done im gunna chill on the spending man....
i stil dont have my 6.5s or a new headunit that works with an ipod...just bought a brand new ipod too lol.
holy fuck man, and i got like 1100 dollars worhty of audio shit stakced in my closet waiting to get put in.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM~16554860
> *man i need to stop spending money 4 real man. this is gettin rediculous.
> 
> after my audio shit is done im gunna chill on the spending man....
> i stil dont have my 6.5s or a new headunit that works with an ipod...just bought a brand new ipod too lol.
> holy fuck man, and i got like 1100 dollars worhty of audio shit stakced in my closet waiting to get put in.
> *


damn dogg.. thats alot lol..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

anyone here wanna buy some 20" or 22" rims?? i fkn need the money to start my project


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 08:42 PM~16554860
> *man i need to stop spending money 4 real man. this is gettin rediculous.
> 
> after my audio shit is done im gunna chill on the spending man....
> i stil dont have my 6.5s or a new headunit that works with an ipod...just bought a brand new ipod too lol.
> holy fuck man, and i got like 1100 dollars worhty of audio shit stakced in my closet waiting to get put in.
> *


I'm tryin to get rid of my shit man I dont have room for it in my car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 08:46 PM~16554930
> *I'm tryin to get rid of my shit man I dont have room for it in my car
> *


what u gettin rid of?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 8 2010, 08:49 PM~16554955
> *what u gettin rid of?
> *


2 10" Kicker CVR's with a 600x2 PowerBass amp


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

what up everyone, hope all is well.. just checkin in :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 8 2010, 09:52 PM~16555001
> *what up everyone, hope all is well.. just checkin in  :biggrin:
> *


What up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 8 2010, 08:52 PM~16555001
> *what up everyone, hope all is well.. just checkin in  :biggrin:
> *


wats up


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16555021
> *What up
> *


*trying* to put the setup together... :happysad:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Kicker is good shit, but im starting to stray from brand names.....execpt alpine....i love my alpines

havent touched caddy in 2 weeks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 8 2010, 02:56 PM~16550802-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yer right, i got 13 spokes on it and i was thinkin black primer and then maybe a guadelupe on the hood
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah if done correctly a four door looks good as a low  a dude was wanting to trade me a 62 four door it was white with light purple patterns and was lifted i told him no cause i love my monte lol :biggrin: but if your serio about sellin fix it up and sell it for at least 1500
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 8 2010, 02:57 PM~16550805
> *nah its lifted that fucker just lays out
> *


damn :wow: :biggrin: see thats how laid out i want my monte to be with a little extention on the a arms


----------



## Wicked

:0 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TwistedDreamz87, ElMonte74', E-Town520, six trey impala


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16555072
> *hell yeah if done correctly a four door looks good as a low  a dude was wanting to trade me a 62 four door it was white with light purple patterns and was lifted i told him no cause i love my monte lol :biggrin: but if your serio about sellin fix it up and sell it for at least 1500
> damn :wow:  :biggrin: see thats how laid out i want my monte to be with a little extention on the a arms
> *


that'll look clean my cuzn is running 14's on 5.20's n it'll lay frame


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

what happened to the dude with the red monte carlo, and what happened to dustin>????


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 09:42 PM~16554860
> *man i need to stop spending money 4 real man. this is gettin rediculous.
> 
> after my audio shit is done im gunna chill on the spending man....
> i stil dont have my 6.5s or a new headunit that works with an ipod...just bought a brand new ipod too lol.
> holy fuck man, and i got like 1100 dollars worhty of audio shit stakced in my closet waiting to get put in.
> *


damn :0 better not tell anyone about that shit :wow:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16555129
> *what happened to the dude with the red monte carlo, and what happened to dustin>????
> *


 Red Monte? Which one??? :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Feb 8 2010, 09:54 PM~16555032
> *trying to put the setup together...  :happysad:
> *


arent we all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16555148
> *Red Monte? Which one???  :0
> *


wait arent u him? the red one, he named it ruby. i dont remeber the year. i was say it was the 78 body style


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 10:04 PM~16555171
> *wait arent u him? the red one, he named it ruby. i dont remeber the year. i was say it was the 78 body style
> *


WTF? how do you know about the name Ruby?? :0 

Ya it's me. And this is her.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Feb 8 2010, 09:58 PM~16555085-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TwistedDreamz87, ElMonte74', E-Town520, six trey impala
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up juan hows the monte and the beamer :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16555121
> *that'll look clean my cuzn is running 14's on 5.20's n it'll lay frame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn :wow: :cheesy: my jefe's homie has a 59 impala on 14'' rocket and a 59 brookwood wagon on 13'' supremes both where cherry and slammed :0 they where that mint green color with the matching interior idk what he did with the wagon though
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16555129
> *what happened to the dude with the red monte carlo, and what happened to dustin>????
> *


yeah what happened to dustin :dunno: his profile said he was on today :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 8 2010, 11:05 PM~16555179
> *WTF? how do you know about the name Ruby??  :0
> 
> Ya it's me. And this is her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw shit i thought that was u. I always liked your monte, reminds me of my caddy for soem reason idk why.


Everyone that reads this, pm Dustin like 2 times each lol

the subject of the pm should be dustfart
lets get all the og posters back in here and keep the new ones in lol


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 8 2010, 10:07 PM~16555209
> *whats up juan hows the monte and the beamer :0 *


Monte is just chillin' in the garage. I just got some maintenance work done to the Bimmer, and I clean up the engine a little. Shaved Intake manifold and valve cover is a WIP.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 8 2010, 10:20 PM~16555349
> *Monte is just chillin' in the garage. I just got some maintenance work done to the Bimmer, and I clean up the engine a little. Shaved Intake manifold and valve cover is a WIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah  the dude here with that white beamer on those 13s painted it now its the same color as your monte only a little darker i'll try to get some pics :0


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 8 2010, 10:12 PM~16555262
> *aw shit i thought that was u. I always liked your monte, reminds me of my caddy for soem reason idk why.
> Everyone that reads this, pm Dustin like 2 times each lol
> 
> the subject of the pm should be dustfart
> lets get all the og posters back in here and keep the new ones in lol
> *


Thanks, Yah a lot of my friends thought it was a Cadillac when I 1st got it. (hood ornament) LOL and the lack of chevy emblems doesn't help either. I haven't been here in awhile so I have no idea who everyone else posting in this thread is, besides the "OG's" :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 8 2010, 10:25 PM~16555402
> *Thanks, Yah a lot of my friends thought it was a Cadillac when I 1st got it. (hood ornament) LOL and the lack of chevy emblems doesn't help either. I haven't been here in awhile so I have no idea who everyone else posting in this thread is, besides the "OG's"  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 9 2010, 03:42 AM~16557443
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn fool u still awake


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 02:44 AM~16557451
> *damn fool u still awake
> *


 :biggrin: i crashed out at 4:15


----------



## Lowridin101

hey quick question if i wrap my frame is the car good for life?

if not is there a way to make it good for life?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 9 2010, 05:43 PM~16563838
> *hey quick question if i wrap my frame is the car good for life?
> 
> if not is there a way to make it good for life?
> *


no...just depends on how u beat your car...if ur making it a hopper then it wont last but if u just plan on layin and playin then it'll last a long time


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 07:38 PM~16553457
> *pretty good homie  just waiting until it warms up to put in work on the rides how have you been?
> *


good, just sick and fellin bad.... hows the projects?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2010, 08:19 PM~16553842
> *getting better not snowing anymore...been cruising it daily :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats down bro, yeah here pretty soon ill be warm enough to spend hours out on my car like last spring.... Those were the days, down on my knees tendin to the rust and cleanin and all that shit.... whats yer next big move on the trey? did you ever end up gettin rid of that euro cutty?


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16564323
> *no...just depends on how u beat your car...if ur making it a hopper then it wont last but if u just plan on layin and playin then it'll last a long time
> *


like lets say how does it get beat the frame bends?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564610
> *thats down bro, yeah here pretty soon ill be warm enough to spend hours out on my car like last spring.... Those were the days, down on my knees tendin to the rust and cleanin and all that shit.... whats yer next big move on the trey? did you ever end up gettin rid of that euro cutty?
> *


the setup is the next big move on the trey...naw but i just talked too some older dude that builds 442s and hurst cutty's that wants too come tomorrow and pick it up :cheesy: :cheesy: hopefully he does


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16565059
> *like lets say how does it get beat the frame bends?
> *


when i say beat on ur car i mean how much u hit the switch if ur switch crazy the frame wont last long at all...the frames arent made too have hydraulics they end up cracking or bending the frame...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16565073
> *the setup is the next big move on the trey...naw but i just talked too some older dude that builds 442s and hurst cutty's that wants too come tomorrow and pick it up :cheesy:  :cheesy: hopefully he does
> *


for how much he gonna take it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 07:32 PM~16565200
> *for how much he gonna take it?
> *


1200


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

oh nice, and how much did you spend on it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 07:41 PM~16565329
> *oh nice, and how much did you spend on it?
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 07:43 PM~16564571
> *good, just sick and fellin bad.... hows the projects?
> *


Its goin pretty slow could be faster if it warmed up but hows yours?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:42 PM~16565341
> *600
> *


shit bro, your an entrepenuer....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 07:51 PM~16565497
> *shit bro, your an entrepenuer....
> *


anything i get i know how much i can get back out if i know i wont make any money off of it i wont get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 9 2010, 07:43 PM~16565361
> *Its goin pretty slow could be faster if it warmed up but hows yours?
> *


its ok, i was gonna chop the springs but i gotta put the exhaust back in first


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:52 PM~16565519
> *anything i get i know how much i can get back out if i know i wont make any money off of it i wont get it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i should try thinkin that way.... i really want a 62 chevy apache longbed that i can lay frame with airbags in...... a project for another day....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16565542
> *i should try thinkin that way.... i really want a 62 chevy apache longbed that i can lay frame with airbags in...... a project for another day....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowridin101

yo six trey impala know any1 that had a fleet wood done that can share pic of it being built


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 9 2010, 08:12 PM~16565810
> *yo six trey impala know any1 that had a fleet wood done that can share pic of it being built
> *


theres hella in the Project Rides under the post your ride forum...check them out, u can learn hella shit from those guys


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup everyone


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16565557
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


hey man, for a nice longbed, i think an exception can be made......


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 9 2010, 10:25 PM~16568204
> *sup  everyone
> *


sup guey como estas?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

the mother fucking radiator blew on my integra....FUCKKKKKKKK

its ok got a new one comming....what a fucking day man


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16568342
> *the mother fucking radiator blew on my integra....FUCKKKKKKKK
> 
> its ok got a new one comming....what a fucking day man
> *


haha that yer daily?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16568586
> *haha that yer daily?
> *


QUVO ESE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 11:52 PM~16568586
> *haha that yer daily?
> *


yup, i love it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 09:31 PM~16568295
> *sup guey como estas?
> *


good n u foo?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 10:30 PM~16568287
> *hey man, for a nice longbed, i think an exception can be made......
> *


Air bags belong in steering wheels homie...throw a aircraft setup with 4 batts


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 10 2010, 06:50 AM~16570587
> *Air bags belong in steering wheels homie...throw a aircraft setup with 4 batts
> *


x2


----------



## 919ryder

uffin: og is here :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 10 2010, 08:45 AM~16570923
> *uffin: og is here :biggrin:
> *


sup dustfart how you been hows the linc coming along


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 9 2010, 06:53 PM~16565542
> *i should try thinkin that way.... i really want a 62 chevy apache longbed that i can lay frame with airbags in...... a project for another day....
> *


save that for a setup for ur car just lower the truck


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16568712
> *QUVO ESE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE
> *


nada estoy infermo..... been in bed since like sunday, fuckin sucks, cant go to training or anything.... and you vato?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 10 2010, 07:50 AM~16570587
> *Air bags belong in steering wheels homie...throw a aircraft setup with 4 batts
> *


pshhh..... but yeah anyways, longbed apache w/ that og patina look..... suicided doors..... would be nice


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 AM~16571788
> *nada estoy infermo..... been in bed since like sunday, fuckin sucks, cant go to training or anything.... and you vato?
> *


THAT SUX HOMIE HOPFULLY YOU GET BETTER CARNAL. IV JUST BEEN CHILLIN WAITING FOR THE WARM WEATHER ESE TRYIN TO GET READY FOR THE SUMMER


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you got yer low ready for the cruise?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 12:38 PM~16572567
> *you got yer low ready for the cruise?
> *


NOT YET PERRO IT DOESNT HAVE TO MUCH TO DO TO IT JUST TO CRUISE IT


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 10 2010, 12:50 PM~16572655
> *NOT YET PERRO IT DOESNT HAVE TO MUCH TO DO TO IT JUST TO CRUISE IT
> *


and its that 4 door 65 right?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 01:32 PM~16573556
> *and its that 4 door 65 right?
> *


sup foo


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16573608
> *sup foo
> *


sup guey, hey do you got a facebook, all us in offtopic were addin eachother, who in here has one?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 01:38 PM~16573614
> *sup guey, hey do you got a facebook, all us in offtopic were addin eachother, who in here has one?
> *


sup dogg what u doing? i got a myspace u want it?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 02:39 PM~16573625
> *sup dogg what u doing? i got a myspace u want it?
> *


yeah post it up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 01:41 PM~16573646
> *yeah post it up
> *


http://www.myspace.com/l_chola_1

its mine n my girls myspace


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 02:51 PM~16573735
> *http://www.myspace.com/l_chola_1
> 
> its mine n my girls myspace
> *


ok well, im just gonna have to warn ya, i never felt inclined to update photos in that bish... so yousa gonna see what i used to look like! o geez! man and i have a camera, i think ill put some new ones up tonight....


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 02:15 PM~16573931
> *ok well, im just gonna have to warn ya, i never felt inclined to update photos in that bish... so yousa gonna see what i used to look like! o geez! man and i have a camera, i think ill put some new ones up tonight....
> *


hahahahahhahahahhaha hfuck it foo its all good! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 02:15 PM~16573931
> *ok well, im just gonna have to warn ya, i never felt inclined to update photos in that bish... so yousa gonna see what i used to look like! o geez! man and i have a camera, i think ill put some new ones up tonight....
> *



so ur a non druggy god lover :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16573989
> *so ur a non druggy god lover :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


wait does it really say that???!?? buahahahahahaha


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

get on there so we can just im, its faster! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 10 2010, 02:26 PM~16574025-->
> 
> 
> 
> get on there so we can just im, its faster! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 02:25 PM~16574020
> *wait does it really say that???!?? buahahahahahaha
> *


hahah sumthin like that. ok i will


----------



## E-Town520

I bought a battery charger at walmart and that shit works good even load tests the batteries I'm back in business :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16574286
> *I bought a battery charger at walmart and that shit works good even load tests the batteries I'm back in business  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


HIP HIP HURRAY!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 02:32 PM~16573556
> *and its that 4 door 65 right?
> *


NA HOMIE ITS MY 2 DOOR 68 IMPALA


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16574784
> *NA HOMIE ITS MY 2 DOOR 68 IMPALA
> *


oh shit thats one of my favorites! its not fastback is it? hey do you have a facebook?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16574807
> *oh shit thats one of my favorites! its not fastback is it? hey do you have a facebook?
> *


ITS A CUSTOM AND YEA IM ON FACEBOOK HOMIE


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 10 2010, 04:51 PM~16574927
> *ITS A CUSTOM AND YEA  IM ON FACEBOOK HOMIE
> *


post up a link to yer page, an what you mean custom?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 10 2010, 02:38 PM~16573614-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup guey, hey do you got a facebook, all us in offtopic were addin eachother, who in here has one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 02:39 PM~16573625
> *sup dogg what u doing? i got a myspace u want it?
> *


www.myspace.com/los_setentas

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...100000419962832


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 05:57 PM~16575635
> *post up a link to yer page, an what you mean custom?
> *


THATS WHAT IT IS A CUSTOM COUPE NOT FASTBACK AND I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THAT LINK UP FOR THE FACEBOOK IM KINDA NEW TO ALL THIS HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

GO TO THE POST YOUR RIDES AND GO TO 1968 IMPALA CUSTOM FEST


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 10 2010, 06:23 PM~16575917
> *THATS WHAT IT IS A CUSTOM COUPE NOT FASTBACK AND I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THAT LINK UP FOR THE FACEBOOK IM KINDA NEW TO ALL THIS HOMIE
> *


oh well just post up the url


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 05:57 PM~16575635
> *post up a link to yer page, an what you mean custom?
> *


there are 68 impala fast backs and 68 Impala Customs, customs have a different roof like the 68 caprice instead of the fastback


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

anyone want some 8in kickers :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16574025
> *get on there so we can just im, its faster! :biggrin:
> *


damn fool you werent kidding that you haven't updated your myspace lol :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 10 2010, 06:23 PM~16576637
> *anyone want some  8in kickers  :dunno:
> *


how much?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16576678
> *damn fool you werent kidding that you haven't updated your myspace lol :0
> *


lol x2 "punk love" huh hhahahahhahaha jp homie but u shuld update it lol.. :roflmao: :rimshot: :werd:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 09:31 PM~16577426
> *how much?
> *


Shoot me a offer or trades i have no use for them and will let them go to another lowrider for the low


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 10 2010, 08:45 AM~16570923
> *uffin: og is here :biggrin:
> *


Waddup DustFart whats new homie?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 10 2010, 07:38 PM~16577540
> *Shoot me a offer or trades i have no use for them and will let them go to another lowrider for the low
> *


how many u got?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 10 2010, 09:45 AM~16570923
> *uffin: og is here :biggrin:
> *


about fuckin time, good shit

Dude im planning on heading up to cinco this year, im trying to head up with tru family. I will find out when travis hits me back. But yeah your boy is tryin to come up there, bout time i whooped your tall ass, mother fucker hehehehe


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16576678
> *damn fool you werent kidding that you haven't updated your myspace lol :0
> *


yeah i know, looked like a motherfucker right?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup beto i added u dogg


----------



## six trey impala

if it aint chronic dont blaze it up, and *IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP*!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16579264
> *if it aint chronic dont blaze it up, and IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup foo u got myspace?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16579406
> *sup foo u got myspace?
> *


http://www.myspace.com/bowtieboy63


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 10 2010, 09:48 PM~16577695
> *how many u got?
> *


 2


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2010, 12:30 AM~16580138
> *http://www.myspace.com/bowtieboy63
> *


hey bro, sent a request on myspace, screenname veterano, im that blond dude with the pants down..... that was a while back tho.... i look normal now


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 11 2010, 05:26 AM~16580792
> *2
> *


orale how much for both??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 11 2010, 09:27 AM~16581913
> *hey bro, sent  a request on myspace, screenname veterano, im that blond dude with the pants down..... that was a while back tho.... i look normal now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i had a feeling you were a lil feminine after u joked about how u said that u were on ur period...now the skirt explains it all :wow: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2010, 10:47 PM~16589669
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i had a feeling you were a lil feminine after u joked about  how u said that u were on ur period...now the skirt explains it all :wow:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


oh fuck you ese, ill kill you.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: its not possible to be feminine when your a boxer :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 11 2010, 09:48 PM~16589688
> *oh fuck you ese, ill kill you....  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: its not possible to be feminine when your a boxer  :biggrin:
> *


lol idk bout u being a "boxer" anymore lol after seeing all that "punk love" shit lol :roflmao: just fuckin witchu dogg lol.. what u up 2?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup everyone?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 10 2010, 10:58 PM~16577854
> *about fuckin time, good shit
> 
> Dude im planning on heading up to cinco this year, im trying to head up with tru family. I will find out when travis hits me back. But yeah your boy is tryin to come up there, bout time i whooped your tall ass, mother fucker hehehehe
> *


word... i'll probably be up there... nothin new over here though homie... been outta the game for a while... but i'm coming back real soon... in june i'm goin to nashville tn to learn how to do body work/paint at Nashville Auto-Diesel College


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8378845
> *There will always be haters too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It ain't the car . I know sum ****** ass *****'s that have them big ass rims / suv's /and imports . But as soon as they step out . You can see it in there out put on life..  I'm more cool with the guys that are willing to ride what every as long as it's theirs and payed for..  You got to put in work to get my respect.  i know you too so you guys are cool.. hahahhahaa
> 
> Also don't be like those peeps that step out and some one ask you a ? and all you can do is have a dumb look on your face or say. I had it done.. :thumbsdown: Even if you had help, know what you have . I hate the rich kids at shows. all they know is hit the swith or turn the radio up..
> *


:yessad:


----------



## hood_starra

Hey what's up guys


----------



## CaddyKid253

this is alil off topic. but i thought id show ya'll. lol "no ****"


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 11 2010, 10:52 PM~16589743
> *lol idk bout u being a "boxer" anymore lol after seeing all that "punk love" shit lol :roflmao: just fuckin witchu dogg lol.. what u up 2?
> *


just chillin, man, look at those pictures, and take warning, that is what DRUGS do to you!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 12 2010, 01:56 PM~16595094
> *just chillin, man, look at those pictures, and take warning, that is what DRUGS do to you!
> *


hahahah i thought u were supposedly "drug free"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 12 2010, 02:56 PM~16595094-->
> 
> 
> 
> just chillin, man, look at those pictures, and take warning, that is what DRUGS do to you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 what kind of drugs :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 12 2010, 04:21 PM~16595715
> *hahahah i thought u were supposedly "drug free"
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16596070
> *:0 what kind of drugs :cheesy:
> :0
> *


sup foo wat u doin?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 12 2010, 04:21 PM~16595715
> *hahahah i thought u were supposedly "drug free"
> *


pshh, never been, well usually ill be on heavy druggage for about 6 months, then i have an episode, i go clean, do some self bettering, like boxing and then go crazy again. this time around, i just train hard as fuck in boxing, and then sit back on a 40 or a bowl wit my homies, so self bettering and drugs all in one! win-win eh?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 12 2010, 05:07 PM~16596070
> *:0 what kind of drugs :cheesy:
> :0
> *


i went to the psych unit for a speed addiction, tried different shit like x and stuff


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 12 2010, 09:24 PM~16598984
> *pshh, never been, well usually ill be on heavy druggage for about 6 months, then i have an episode, i go clean, do some self bettering, like boxing and then go crazy again. this time around, i just train hard as fuck in boxing, and then sit back on a 40 or a bowl wit my homies, so self bettering and drugs all in one! win-win eh?
> *


hahah damn dogg ur profile is misleading then.. makes u look like a perfect innocent angel.. till u see ur pics.. :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 12 2010, 05:14 PM~16596119-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup foo wat u doin?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada homie chillin enjoying this nice weather thinking of going for a cruise here in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 12 2010, 10:24 PM~16598984
> *pshh, never been, well usually ill be on heavy druggage for about 6 months, then i have an episode, i go clean, do some self bettering, like boxing and then go crazy again. this time around, i just train hard as fuck in boxing, and then sit back on a 40 or a bowl wit my homies, so self bettering and drugs all in one! win-win eh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 12 2010, 10:25 PM~16598999
> *i went to the psych unit for a speed addiction, tried different shit like x and stuff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i smoke my occasional bowl but i'm more into coca :wow: :biggrin: gives me this burst of energy and makes me the nicest guy in the world lol and speaking of coke i haven't had any in a while :0 but if i get to high with mota i'm meanest shit talker ever
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Feb 13 2010, 02:13 AM~16600230
> *
> *


sup juan 

hey any of you fools got xbox live and Call of Duty MW2


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16599220
> *hahah damn dogg ur profile is misleading then.. makes u look like a perfect innocent angel.. till u see ur pics.. :happysad: :roflmao:
> *


daym, am i ever gonna live this down?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16601837
> *nada homie chillin enjoying this nice weather thinking of going for a cruise here in a while
> 
> i smoke my occasional bowl but i'm more into coca :wow:  :biggrin: gives me this burst of energy and makes me the nicest guy in the world lol and speaking of coke i haven't had any in a while :0  but if i get to high with mota i'm meanest shit talker ever
> sup juan
> 
> hey any of you fools got xbox live and Call of Duty MW2
> *


same with me, buds just kinda make me hostile, booze and x are the only drugs capable of making me sociable.... but x is too gay, so i dont do it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 13 2010, 12:38 PM~16602399
> *daym, am i ever gonna live this down?
> *


nope...not as long as as we know you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 13 2010, 12:02 PM~16602510
> *nope...not as long as as we know you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 lol.. just fukn wit u homeboy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 13 2010, 12:39 PM~16602405-->
> 
> 
> 
> same with me, buds just kinda make me hostile, booze and x are the only drugs capable of making me sociable.... but x is too gay, so i dont do it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 13 2010, 01:02 PM~16602510
> *nope...not as long as as we know you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 12:06 PM~16601837
> *nada homie chillin enjoying this nice weather thinking of going for a cruise here in a while
> 
> i smoke my occasional bowl but i'm more into coca :wow:  :biggrin: gives me this burst of energy and makes me the nicest guy in the world lol and speaking of coke i haven't had any in a while :0  but if i get to high with mota i'm meanest shit talker ever
> sup juan
> 
> hey any of you fools got xbox live and Call of Duty MW2
> *


what the fuck.....


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup guys?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16605631
> *what the fuck.....
> *


 :biggrin: yeah you read right but you know what its not as bad as people say it is, yeah you crave it but it depends on your personality me i can start or quit when ever i choose


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16606144
> *:biggrin: yeah you read right but you know what its not as bad as people say it is, yeah you crave it but it depends on your personality me i can start or quit when ever i choose
> *


uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 11:21 PM~16606144
> *:biggrin: yeah you read right but you know what its not as bad as people say it is, yeah you crave it but it depends on your personality me i can start or quit when ever i choose
> *


different strokes for different folks but.....i dont think its smart to fuck with blow.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16601837
> *nada homie chillin enjoying this nice weather thinking of going for a cruise here in a while
> 
> i smoke my occasional bowl but i'm more into coca :wow:  :biggrin: gives me this burst of energy and makes me the nicest guy in the world lol and speaking of coke i haven't had any in a while :0  but if i get to high with mota i'm meanest shit talker ever
> sup juan
> 
> hey any of you fools got xbox live and Call of Duty MW2
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i was playin modern warfare 2 today! it kicks ass! havent played live tho.....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 13 2010, 01:02 PM~16602510
> *nope...not as long as as we know you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok mr pollo loco..... mr. tiny garden snakez! in da pantz!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 10:21 PM~16606144
> *:biggrin: yeah you read right but you know what its not as bad as people say it is, yeah you crave it but it depends on your personality me i can start or quit when ever i choose
> *


saying this exact thing is the first sign of addiction!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

heres some gangsta shit for u guys to bump in ur low lows.. cruisin .. late at night.. uffin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Naw can't even do it I'm from the south, I'm too busy bumpin UGK :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 13 2010, 10:59 PM~16606429-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i was playin modern warfare 2 today! it kicks ass! havent played live tho.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUDE LIVE KICKS ASS :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16606445
> *ok mr pollo loco..... mr. tiny garden snakez! in da pantz!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VIDA GUERRA LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16606455
> *saying this exact thing is the first sign of addiction!
> *


 :biggrin: LOL HEY I BEEN OFF THAT STUFF FOR ABOUT 9 WEEKS NOW


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 10:06 AM~16601837
> *nada homie chillin enjoying this nice weather thinking of going for a cruise here in a while
> 
> i smoke my occasional bowl but i'm more into coca :wow:  :biggrin: gives me this burst of energy and makes me the nicest guy in the world lol and speaking of coke i haven't had any in a while :0  but if i get to high with mota i'm meanest shit talker ever
> sup juan
> 
> hey any of you fools got xbox live and Call of Duty MW2
> *


LOWLIFE 520 on live


----------



## Wicked

Was diggin' through my stash of books and mags and found these. Just thought I'd share... 

































All of them are in mint condition, no wear or tear on ANY page! BTW Old school lowriders are the shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 13 2010, 11:39 PM~16606788
> *heres some gangsta shit for u guys to bump in ur low lows.. cruisin .. late at night.. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I only listen to Payaso's oldie rolas






or i'm listenin to Metallica or Godsmack :biggrin: 

NOTE: if you listen to this song listen closely to the lyrics the song references substance use if you can't understand the lyrics look them up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 14 2010, 12:13 AM~16607008
> *Was diggin' through my stash of books and mags and found these. Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them are in mint condition, no wear or tear on ANY page!  BTW Old school lowriders are the shit!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: the oldest lrm mag i have is from 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 13 2010, 11:54 PM~16606895
> *DUDE LIVE KICKS ASS :wow:
> VIDA GUERRA LOL
> :biggrin: LOL HEY I BEEN OFF THAT STUFF FOR ABOUT  9 WEEKS NOW
> *


haha who is vida guerra? but 9 weeks.... thats what my brother tried to tell me before he got arrested for possession....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 13 2010, 11:01 PM~16606445
> *ok mr pollo loco..... mr. tiny garden snakez! in da pantz!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: shit...having a *4 door* then a *belair * and *wearing skirts* i feel bad for your sex life :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## francoelbanco

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jul 24 2007, 01:16 PM~8380439
> *lol fundi
> i will stay debt free, and stay smart
> 
> i plan on going to college for mechanics, 2 years at a community college then 2 years at a university,or become a cop.
> 
> thanks for the advice, now post your rides lol
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA HAVE TO DO ALOT TO UR CAR ........ U HAVE THE EURO FOR IT ALREADY? :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

Friday we are throwing the setup in the 63 got batts for it already!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 14 2010, 02:00 PM~16610662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: shit...having a 4 door then a belair  and wearing skirts i feel bad for your sex life :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: lol


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 14 2010, 02:50 PM~16610979
> *Friday we are throwing the setup in the 63 got batts for it already!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thas wasup foo!!! post pics!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16611335
> *thas wasup foo!!! post pics!
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by francoelbanco_@Feb 14 2010, 04:23 PM~16610803
> *LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA HAVE TO DO ALOT TO UR CAR ........ U HAVE THE EURO FOR IT ALREADY?  :wow:
> *


holy fuck thats an old pic......trust me its primered and shit i just have more body work to do.

and what do you mean??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

started sanding the car yesterday :biggrin: gonna keep workin on it tomorow..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 14 2010, 02:04 PM~16610293-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha who is vida guerra? but 9 weeks.... thats what my brother tried to tell me before he got arrested for possession....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mr. six trey is vida lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16610979
> *Friday we are throwing the setup in the 63 got batts for it already!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 14 2010, 10:20 PM~16614397
> *started sanding the car yesterday :biggrin: gonna keep workin on it tomorow..
> *


 :biggrin: 

took some pics yesterday while cruising

my homies rides he just put those rims on his truck

















and saw this bitch it was clean on center gold daytons :cheesy: if my camera took better pics you'd be able to see them


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2010, 09:43 PM~16614696
> *mr. six trey is vida lol
> hell yeah
> :biggrin:
> 
> took some pics yesterday while cruising
> 
> my homies rides he just put those rims on his truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and saw this bitch it was clean on center gold daytons :cheesy:  if my camera took better pics you'd be able to see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

2:14 AM WAITING FOR SOME CHAVALAS TO ROLL UP ANY MINUTE TO START SHIT WITH MY BRO THEN GONNA CALL MY ASSOCIATES TO COME AND HELP


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 15 2010, 01:27 AM~16616163
> *2:14 AM WAITING FOR SOME CHAVALAS TO ROLL UP ANY MINUTE TO START SHIT WITH MY BRO THEN GONNA CALL MY ASSOCIATES TO COME AND HELP
> *


wasup wit that dogg?


----------



## six trey impala

wheres paula at??


----------



## KhushbuMalik

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 8 2010, 04:45 AM~16547157
> *Hi,
> 
> I am too one of young riders. I LEARNED a LOT of tips here!  Many thanks to all those who shared links and tips with us!
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Dodge Steering


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2010, 01:59 AM~16616198
> *wheres paula at??
> *


lol i kno he hasnnt been here awhile


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 15 2010, 02:32 AM~16616169
> *wasup wit that dogg?
> *


SOME PUNKS THREATENED MY BROTHER LAST NIGHT  :angry:


----------



## francoelbanco

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16613602
> *holy fuck thats an old pic......trust me its primered and shit i just have more body work to do.
> 
> and what do you mean??
> *












OK U SEE IN THE PICTURE .....IT HAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS, THE FRONT CLIP IS DIFFERENT INSTEAD OF TWO HEADLIGHTS ITS JUST ONE DATS WAT I MEANT BY IF U HAD THE EURO FOR IT ALREADY ....... OR ARE U JUST GONNA RIDE IT LIKE DAT??


----------



## Lowridin101

where do u guys get ur hands on classic hevy parts?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 14 2010, 03:00 PM~16610662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: shit...having a 4 door then a belair  and wearing skirts i feel bad for your sex life :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bro, i done got laid lots in my life time...... your like 11 foo, who you kidding? you and yo garden snake aint prolly ever seen no tang!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 15 2010, 02:27 AM~16616163
> *2:14 AM WAITING FOR SOME CHAVALAS TO ROLL UP ANY MINUTE TO START SHIT WITH MY BRO THEN GONNA CALL MY ASSOCIATES TO COME AND HELP
> *


hehe what goin down ese?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16619866
> *where do u guys get ur hands on classic hevy parts?
> *


carsinc.com, impalabos.com, what ride you got perro?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 15 2010, 02:59 AM~16616198
> *wheres paula at??
> *


quien es esto?


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 15 2010, 09:44 PM~16622804
> *carsinc.com, impalabos.com, what ride you got perro?
> *


my neighbour sellin a 63 chevy with no engine or trans 2 me for 700 was wondering about parts

what does perro mean?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

doggie, or friendish kind thing, really it is doggie, tu no hablo? well that is a good deal, but check the floorboards, and word of advice, even if it looks like shit and is dirty, do not try to clean car till you can cruise it, youll thank me later....


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 15 2010, 10:28 PM~16623364
> *doggie, or friendish kind thing, really it is doggie, tu no hablo? well that is a good deal, but check the floorboards, and word of advice, even if it looks like shit and is dirty, do not try to clean car till you can cruise it, youll thank me later....
> *


u mean clean it after its done?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

im sayin dont spend time doin verga until you gots it runnin, even if it looks like shit, still have fun cruising before you dive into hard shit....


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 15 2010, 10:52 PM~16623746
> *im sayin dont spend time doin verga until you gots it runnin, even if it looks like shit, still have fun cruising before you dive into hard shit....
> *


essa when lets say i chrome the engine do i gotta remove it everytime to give it a through clean or just blow pressure water with a hose?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by francoelbanco_@Feb 15 2010, 04:20 PM~16619817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK U SEE IN THE PICTURE .....IT HAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS, THE FRONT CLIP IS DIFFERENT INSTEAD OF TWO HEADLIGHTS ITS JUST ONE DATS WAT I MEANT BY IF U HAD THE EURO FOR IT ALREADY .......  OR ARE U JUST GONNA RIDE IT LIKE DAT??
> *


Naw bro, i bought a 80's caddy....fuck that 90 shit if i wanted one i woulda got one lol. Im keepin that bitch body OG


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 15 2010, 11:14 AM~16618507
> *SOME PUNKS THREATENED MY BROTHER LAST NIGHT   :angry:
> *


wat foreal ? why? bout what?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 15 2010, 08:39 PM~16622729
> *bro, i done got laid lots in my life time...... your like 11 foo, who you kidding? you and yo garden snake aint prolly ever seen no tang!
> *


11??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Feb 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16619866-->
> 
> 
> 
> where do u guys get ur hands on classic hevy parts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on where your from sometimes u can find parts cars in junk yards or even just find a parts car sitting at someones house...i'd try to stay away from Catalogs alot of that repop shit isnt any good, shit dont even fit right
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin101_@Feb 15 2010, 10:05 PM~16623942
> *essa when lets say i chrome the engine do i gotta remove it everytime to give it a through clean or just blow pressure water with a hose?
> *


yea just hose it down...depends on how much u drive it and how often you clean it the more u keep it clean the easier it is too clean the shit when it dust get dusty or gets that oil film


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Whats up errbody whats did everybody do for there weekend i went too mardi graw and saw a few tits! :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 06:08 AM~16626789
> *Whats up errbody whats did everybody do for there weekend i went too mardi graw and saw a few tits! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 15 2010, 08:41 PM~16622757-->
> 
> 
> 
> hehe what goin down ese?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:21 PM~16625138
> *wat foreal ? why? bout what?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my bro's friend had a fight with her husband and he said my bro was trying to split them up so he went crying to some of my bros ex homies saying they gonna come talk to my bro but i knew they where gonna throw chingasos so i called up some of my homies to come help out :biggrin: but them little pussies never showed up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 06:08 AM~16626789
> *Whats up errbody whats did everybody do for there weekend i went too mardi graw and saw a few tits! :wow:
> *


went for a cruise saturday cause it was a nice day


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 05:08 AM~16626789
> *Whats up errbody whats did everybody do for there weekend i went too mardi graw and saw a few tits! :wow:
> *


where's the pics at??? :dunno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16630910
> *where's the pics at???  :dunno:
> *


lol.. wasup everyone wat u up 2?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 04:43 PM~16630910
> *where's the pics at???  :dunno:
> *


Let me get some once i get my camera later or off my cell


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 04:05 PM~16631754
> *Let me get some once i get my camera later or off my cell
> *


 :wow:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16631710
> *lol.. wasup everyone wat u up 2?
> *


chillin wishing the weather was cold still fuckin hot as hell already here


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 06:17 PM~16631876
> *chillin wishing the weather was cold still fuckin hot as hell already here
> *


You got it good hommie its about 20 here


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 04:20 PM~16631895
> *You got it good hommie its about 20 here
> *


shit its HOT and only gonna get hotter we're in the damn desert where it hits over 100+ every day in the summer


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 04:17 PM~16631876
> *chillin wishing the weather was cold still fuckin hot as hell already here
> *


i kno here 2


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 06:23 PM~16631921
> *shit its HOT and only gonna get hotter we're in the damn desert where it hits over 100+ every day in the summer
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 06:23 PM~16631921
> *shit its HOT and only gonna get hotter we're in the damn desert where it hits over 100+ every day in the summer
> *


its -1 out here


----------



## E-Town520

shit I couldnt survive where u guys live I'm used to the lowest it getting about 30 its usually around 50 degrees during winter


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 15 2010, 10:05 PM~16623942
> *essa when lets say i chrome the engine do i gotta remove it everytime to give it a through clean or just blow pressure water with a hose?
> *


did you just call me esa? idk i think someone else can prolly answer that better


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 16 2010, 12:46 AM~16626016
> *11??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok ok your like 12, sorry bout the misunderstanding....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

shit, i drank a fortie, had some gold rum, blazed a sack and fell asleep on somebodies lawn.....


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 16 2010, 08:14 PM~16633181
> *shit, i drank a fortie, had some gold rum, blazed a sack and fell asleep on somebodies lawn.....
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :run: Drunk lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Started buildin my box for my 12's.....did all the cuts and measurements all thats left on the box is to put it together with glue and caulk and carpet it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 16 2010, 07:09 PM~16633120
> *ok ok your like 12, sorry bout the misunderstanding....
> *


good one...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn dogg ima fuck some fool up tonight!! :angry:  :rant:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 16 2010, 10:02 PM~16635744
> *damn dogg ima fuck some fool up tonight!! :angry:  :rant:
> *


what for? hmm i have a feelin im gonna get in a fight soon too, its just a bad month man, right 74monte?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 16 2010, 11:08 PM~16637183
> *what for? hmm i have a feelin im gonna get in a fight soon too, its just a bad month man, right 74monte?
> *


doesnt wanna pay up.. the worst part is hes my EX homie..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16637351
> *doesnt wanna pay up.. the worst part is hes my EX homie..
> *


wats he owe u


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Feb 16 2010, 07:14 PM~16633181-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit, i drank a fortie, had some gold rum, blazed a sack and fell asleep on somebodies lawn.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16634919
> *Started buildin my box for my 12's.....did all the cuts and measurements all thats left on the box is to put it together with glue and caulk and carpet it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 17 2010, 12:08 AM~16637183
> *what for? hmm i have a feelin im gonna get in a fight soon too, its just a bad month man, right 74monte?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simon i'm still wating for them fools too :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16637351
> *doesnt wanna pay up.. the worst part is hes my EX homie..
> *


you know the first time i see you i'm gonna be calm and cool and ask nicely you come up with a iou the second time i see you better have it and if you don't give me everything on you and if you can't do that then its lights out bitch


----------



## ElMonte74'

my homie put a bench seat in his ss monte i'll post pics here in a min


----------



## ElMonte74'

turned out nice alot better than his fucked up buckets  



















:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 04:43 PM~16630910
> *where's the pics at???  :dunno:
> *


Not much but its all i have to upload now


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16644731
> *Not much but its all i have to upload now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


small ass tittie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Feb 17 2010, 07:38 PM~16644731-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but its all i have to upload now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin101_@Feb 17 2010, 07:41 PM~16644787
> *small ass tittie
> *


at least its a titty :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 17 2010, 08:41 PM~16644787
> *small ass tittie
> *


Wasent manny chicks showing tits like usual at mardi graw this year


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 17 2010, 08:43 PM~16644814
> *
> at least its a titty :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn the date fucks up that pic lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 17 2010, 09:37 PM~16646678
> *damn the date fucks up that pic lol
> *


haha i know


----------



## six trey impala

some of my cars that i've had
























still missing
the honda
the 73 Impala 
the 47 chevy


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 16 2010, 11:56 PM~16637598
> *wats he owe u
> *


either my shit back or 150$


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16647545
> *either my shit back or 150$
> *


whoop his ass, take ur shit back, and watever he gots in his pockets


----------



## Danielocean

I know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16647979
> *whoop his ass, take ur shit back, and watever he gots in his pockets
> *


thats probably wats gunna end up happening.. fucked up thing is that fools been my homie since we were in fkn huggies!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 17 2010, 10:11 PM~16648010
> *thats probably wats gunna end up happening.. fucked up thing is that fools been my homie since we were in fkn huggies!
> *


sometimes ur homies and family fuck u over the worst


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Danielocean_@Feb 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16647999
> *I know theres more young riders on this site than me an dustin!!!
> *


umm theres more then that on just this one page


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16648293
> *umm theres more then that on just this one page
> *


 :wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 17 2010, 11:38 PM~16648333
> *:wave:
> *


WADDUP!!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 17 2010, 10:17 PM~16648093
> *sometimes ur homies and family fuck u over the worst
> *


tru..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2010, 10:57 PM~16648500
> *WADDUP!!!!
> *


sup


----------



## TONECO

first post in this thread  
wassup guys!?


----------



## ElMonte74'

today till saturday will be fucking nice so later i'm gonna scrub my tires with some s.o.s. pads and gently scrub my chrome with it as well to see it works and after that i'm gonna shine my tires up and cruise for a bit then go help my homie fully detail his SS Monte


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 18 2010, 02:17 AM~16648890
> *first post in this thread
> wassup guys!?
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 18 2010, 12:17 AM~16648890
> *first post in this thread
> wassup guys!?
> *


wasup dogg?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 17 2010, 10:57 PM~16648500
> *WADDUP!!!!
> *


any luck on the cutty?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2010, 01:31 AM~16648960
> *today till saturday will be fucking nice so later i'm gonna scrub my tires with some s.o.s. pads and gently scrub my chrome with it as well to see it works and after that i'm gonna shine my tires up and cruise for a bit then go help my homie fully detail his SS Monte
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 18 2010, 10:14 AM~16651030
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2010, 11:11 AM~16651454
> *
> *


beto mares, que pasa eseguey?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 18 2010, 08:28 AM~16650237
> *any luck on the cutty?
> *


someone came to take a look at it...he said hes gonna talk to his buddy and give me a call...we'll see what happens.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2010, 04:01 PM~16654055
> *someone came to take a look at it...he said hes gonna talk to his buddy and give me a call...we'll see what happens.
> *


that's cool, I have a chance to get a fleetwood from my homie's dad but I put the cars under my moms name cuz insurance is ridiculous so she's trippin


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 18 2010, 07:15 PM~16655777
> *that's cool, I have a chance to get a fleetwood from my homie's dad but I put the cars under my moms name cuz insurance is ridiculous so she's trippin
> *


dam that sucks dogg, my cars gonna be under my moms name too..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 18 2010, 11:18 AM~16651509
> *beto mares, que pasa eseguey?
> *


nada chillin trying to get my name out for detailing cars


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16657653
> *nada chillin trying to get my name out for detailing cars
> *


thas wasup dogg! :thumbsup: wat u do today?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 18 2010, 01:17 AM~16648890
> *first post in this thread
> wassup guys!?
> *


what up homie


----------



## six trey impala

Tomorrow the 63 goes under the knife!!! picked up my power balls today :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16657926
> *Tomorrow the 63 goes under the knife!!! picked up my power balls today :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sick u guys are gonna cut it out finally?? thas wasup fooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16658497
> *sick u guys are gonna cut it out finally?? thas wasup fooooooo :biggrin:
> *


yes sir...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2010, 11:14 PM~16658637
> *yes sir...
> *


so what u doin up?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2010, 12:50 AM~16657926
> *Tomorrow the 63 goes under the knife!!! picked up my power balls today :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 take lots of pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 18 2010, 12:11 AM~16648010
> *thats probably wats gunna end up happening.. fucked up thing is that fools been my homie since we were in fkn huggies!
> *


i got a hommie like that 2 i lent him $700 and he said he will pay me back which was 2 years ago.. shit happened he couldnt pay me back and got all roudy and shit :rant: and he was my first hommie and i didnt wana hurt him so i let it go and forgot about it until last week we hooked up and i completely forgot y we spilit up and when we meet up he gives me $5000 and he says i hope this helps u get a car that u want and u can build ur own lowrider :h5:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16657926-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the 63 goes under the knife!!! picked up my power balls today :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: hell yeah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin101_@Feb 19 2010, 08:50 AM~16660451
> *i got a hommie like that 2 i lent him $700 and he said he will pay me back which was 2 years ago.. shit happened he couldnt pay me back and got all roudy and shit :rant: and he was my first hommie and i didnt wana hurt him so i let it go and forgot about it until last week we hooked up and i completely forgot y we spilit up and when we meet up he gives me $5000 and he says i hope this helps u get a car that u want and u can build ur own lowrider :h5:
> *


damn :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 19 2010, 07:50 AM~16660451
> *i got a hommie like that 2 i lent him $700 and he said he will pay me back which was 2 years ago.. shit happened he couldnt pay me back and got all roudy and shit :rant: and he was my first hommie and i didnt wana hurt him so i let it go and forgot about it until last week we hooked up and i completely forgot y we spilit up and when we meet up he gives me $5000 and he says i hope this helps u get a car that u want and u can build ur own lowrider :h5:
> *


dam thats good atleast he payed u back..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 19 2010, 12:22 AM~16658683
> *so what u doin up?
> *


what u mean?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 19 2010, 07:50 AM~16660451
> *i got a hommie like that 2 i lent him $700 and he said he will pay me back which was 2 years ago.. shit happened he couldnt pay me back and got all roudy and shit :rant: and he was my first hommie and i didnt wana hurt him so i let it go and forgot about it until last week we hooked up and i completely forgot y we spilit up and when we meet up he gives me $5000 and he says i hope this helps u get a car that u want and u can build ur own lowrider :h5:
> *


my homie finally gave my shit bak :h5: so were koo now..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 19 2010, 03:45 PM~16664519
> *what u mean?
> *


i meant wat u were doin up so late.. wat u up 2 foo?


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 18 2010, 07:38 AM~16649980
> *wasup dogg?
> *



nothin much bro just checkin in.
haha how the thread names tony.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16668535
> *nothin much bro just checkin in.
> haha how the thread names tony.
> *


koo koo.. 

what u mean?


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 18 2010, 06:04 AM~16649663
> *:wave:
> *



nothin much homie.

wheres everybody from?

im from Orange County but stayin in Sacramento.


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 18 2010, 10:49 PM~16657923
> *what up homie
> *


nothin much bro.


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 12:39 AM~16668547
> *koo koo..
> 
> what u mean?
> *


wat goes on in this thread beside the fact its for younger riders?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16657653
> *nada chillin trying to get my name out for detailing cars
> *


what kinda detailin?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

anyone still up?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:10 AM~16668660
> *anyone still up?
> *


SUP DOGG


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16668581
> *wat goes on in this thread beside the fact its for younger riders?
> *


NUTIN MUCH DOGG JUS REGULAR TALK LOL..


----------



## aphustle

ey wat b happenin over at the sac,.,.?,.,.?

i met dis chic who said sac aint got dat many lowlows,.,. :biggrin: 

im sure she was hella wrong right.,.

whoevere frum sacramento feel free to reply,.,.

i wanna do a roadtrip outder and see watz up,.,.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TONECO+Feb 20 2010, 12:39 AM~16668551-->
> 
> 
> 
> nothin much homie.
> 
> wheres everybody from?
> 
> im from Orange County but stayin in Sacramento.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16668653
> *what kinda detailin?
> *


MOSTLY WASHING, VACUMMING, WAXING FOR NOW  THEN MY HOMIE DREW (YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT DID THOSE KILLER SKULLS AND FLAMES ON MY HOMIES MUSTANG) WILL TEACH ME HOW TO USE COMPOUND AND THE BUFFER


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16668730
> *CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO
> *


EL CENTRO, CA.. SOCAL  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 AM~16668730
> *CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO
> MOSTLY WASHING, VACUMMING, WAXING FOR NOW  THEN MY HOMIE DREW (YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT DID THOSE KILLER SKULLS AND FLAMES ON MY HOMIES MUSTANG) WILL TEACH ME HOW TO USE COMPOUND AND THE BUFFER
> *


i do the same thing, except i buff too...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 11:05 AM~16670507
> *i do the same thing, except i buff too...
> *


wasup biaaaatch lol what u doin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 12:09 PM~16670532
> *wasup biaaaatch lol what u doin?
> *


nothing jus woke up...bout too go outside and see if the tranny lines are loose on the cutty...they're supposed to come get it today...fixed the charging problem yesterday...then ima go back too where the 63s at and start working on it...tomorrow it should be done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 01:11 AM~16668668
> *SUP DOGG
> *


sup perro haha i passed out like right after i posted that...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 AM~16668730
> *CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO
> MOSTLY WASHING, VACUMMING, WAXING FOR NOW  THEN MY HOMIE DREW (YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT DID THOSE KILLER SKULLS AND FLAMES ON MY HOMIES MUSTANG) WILL TEACH ME HOW TO USE COMPOUND AND THE BUFFER
> *


oh thats tight as fuck


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:39 AM~16670361
> *EL CENTRO, CA.. SOCAL  :biggrin:
> *


Burque New Mexico


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Six Trey how you feelin this fine mornin?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:20 PM~16670612
> *Six Trey how you feelin this fine mornin?
> *


ready to finish some shit!! we're gonna cruise tomorrow, i dont plan on going out there in a stock impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:39 AM~16670361
> *EL CENTRO, CA.. SOCAL  :biggrin:
> *


Yakima Washington


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 PM~16670619
> *ready to finish some shit!! we're gonna cruise tomorrow, i dont plan on going out there in a stock impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats tight bro! what progress you made so far?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:22 PM~16670625
> *haha thats tight bro! what progress you made so far?
> *


well i had a rack for it already but decided to go different so cut it up and made it now how i want it...today ima pressure wash the trunk and rack weld it to the frame then throw my pumps in and wire everything up...hopefully we can get it done by tonight but who knows things never go the way they're planned on these old cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

was thinking about going 3 pumps i got a 3rd pump for it but i dont want the trunk all cluttered up


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

well but that would be sick i mean what else you need in the trunk right now anyways? it twould be fuckin awesome with 3.... but sounds badass so far bro, keep it up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:37 PM~16670739
> *well but that would be sick i mean what else you need in the trunk right now anyways? it twould be fuckin awesome with 3.... but sounds badass so far bro, keep it up
> *


nothing i wanted too keep the center dip in the trunk open i didnt want it all cluttered up, thats why im doing 2 pumps 3 pumps is cool if u wanna do standing 3s but im not really into 3 wheeling


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

pshh i guess not all of us were born smart.... jk jk yeah thats understandable, you workin on it right now? hows the weather today?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:43 PM~16670770
> *pshh i guess not all of us were born smart.... jk jk yeah thats understandable, you workin on it right now? hows the weather today?
> *


naw not right now...the car isnt here at my house...its hella sunny out...im gonna go see if i can stop the from leaking tranny fluid i think the tranny lines are loose...hopefully they take the bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

oh thats cool man, i gotta go, good luck with the rest of the work today


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 12:46 PM~16670778
> *oh thats cool man, i gotta go, good luck with the rest of the work today
> *


thanks man...i'll be postin pics later tonight


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 20 2010, 12:05 PM~16670507-->
> 
> 
> 
> i do the same thing, except i buff too...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even though i just know how to wax it still comes out good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2010, 12:12 PM~16670545
> *nothing jus woke up...bout too go outside and see if the tranny lines are loose on the cutty...they're supposed to come get it today...fixed the charging problem yesterday...then ima go back too where the 63s at and start working on it...tomorrow it should be done :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:[email protected] 20 2010, 12:19 PM~16670603
> *oh thats tight as fuck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 PM~16670619
> *ready to finish some shit!! we're gonna cruise tomorrow, i dont plan on going out there in a stock impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

i got some day time pics of my homies stang i'll post them up in a minute


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2010, 01:54 PM~16671117
> * even though i just know how to wax it still comes out good :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> i got some day time pics of my homies stang i'll post them up in a minute
> *


buffing is hella easy u just gotta remember too keep the buffer moving cant hold it in one spot or u'll burn the paint...


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 01:13 AM~16668671
> *NUTIN MUCH DOGG JUS REGULAR TALK LOL..
> *


orale cooh


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 20 2010, 01:32 AM~16668718
> *ey wat b happenin over at the sac,.,.?,.,.?
> 
> i met dis chic who said sac aint got dat many lowlows,.,. :biggrin:
> 
> im sure she was hella wrong right.,.
> 
> whoevere frum sacramento feel free to reply,.,.
> 
> i wanna do a roadtrip outder and see watz up,.,.
> *


its alright bro different parts of sac its more booming. 
I've been to a couple carshows but stupid little foo's start dogging like if iwent to the show for beef. 
so i kicked back. dont really care about those foos.
Sac's cooh ass F#$K but all that norteno sureno shit is old im in this for the Life style not for bangin. so you gotta stay trucha.


----------



## TONECO

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 AM~16668730
> *CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO
> MOSTLY WASHING, VACUMMING, WAXING FOR NOW  THEN MY HOMIE DREW (YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT DID THOSE KILLER SKULLS AND FLAMES ON MY HOMIES MUSTANG) WILL TEACH ME HOW TO USE COMPOUND AND THE BUFFER
> *


i got family in New mexico silver city. saw a couple lowlows there.  

nice needa get my skills up in that detailing.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 11:12 AM~16670545
> *nothing jus woke up...bout too go outside and see if the tranny lines are loose on the cutty...they're supposed to come get it today...fixed the charging problem yesterday...then ima go back too where the 63s at and start working on it...tomorrow it should be done :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sick! i just got in from sanding the car.. ill post pics in a bit..

anyone got any extra dumps they dont need??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 20 2010, 11:18 AM~16670595
> *sup perro haha i passed out like right after i posted that...
> *


haah fuck it.. wat u do yesterday?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Totaled my integra today....i got t-bone on my passenger side it was bad......I came out so lucky man.... I only got a small bruise/ scratch.....
The car is totaled and we are gunna salvage everything possible.....

And My family is so fuckin bad ass man.... i love them so much....they really came through and showed how much they love and care

RIP Integra!!!!! You8 were a great car and I wish we got along better.

ME= Lucky in soooooooooooo many ways
pics comming 2morrow


----------



## six trey impala

jus got home...car isnt done ran into some shit haha fuck it the pumps and batts are in just gotta wire it up tomorrow


----------



## dropped_97blazer

HERES SOME PICS OF WHAT I GOT DONE TODAY..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 09:39 PM~16674815
> *jus got home...car isnt done ran into some shit haha fuck it the pumps and batts are in just gotta wire it up tomorrow
> *


what happened?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 20 2010, 01:59 PM~16671147-->
> 
> 
> 
> buffing is hella easy u just gotta remember too keep the buffer moving cant hold it in one spot or u'll burn the paint...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 03:44 PM~16671788
> *i got family in New mexico silver city. saw a couple lowlows there.
> 
> nice needa get my skills up in that detailing.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah  i got family spread all over the place :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:17 PM~16674594
> *Totaled my integra today....i got t-bone on my passenger side it was bad......I came out so lucky man.... I only got a small bruise/ scratch.....
> The car is totaled and we are gunna salvage everything possible.....
> 
> And My family is so fuckin bad ass man.... i love them so much....they really came through and showed how much they love and care
> 
> RIP Integra!!!!! You8 were a great car and I wish we got along better.
> 
> ME= Lucky in soooooooooooo many ways
> pics comming 2morrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad your ok homie the money you get from the integra put it in the cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16675251
> *HERES SOME PICS OF WHAT I GOT DONE TODAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 PM~16675259
> *what happened?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:29 PM~16675259
> *what happened?
> *


nothing just took a lil longer to build the rack...but it came out pretty sick looks good, just gotta paint everything up in the trunk...gotta wire it up...hopefully it'll be done tomorrow so i can bring the car back home


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16675251
> *HERES SOME PICS OF WHAT I GOT DONE TODAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sanding is messy...u using a DA sander


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 11:45 PM~16675385
> *nothing just took a lil longer to build the rack...but it came out pretty sick looks good, just gotta paint everything up in the trunk...gotta wire it up...hopefully it'll be done tomorrow so i can bring the car back home
> *


  :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 20 2010, 10:45 PM~16675384-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 20 2010, 10:45 PM~16675385
> *nothing just took a lil longer to build the rack...but it came out pretty sick looks good, just gotta paint everything up in the trunk...gotta wire it up...hopefully it'll be done tomorrow so i can bring the car back home
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale.. hopefully u do dogg.. post up some pics! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 10:45 PM~16675388
> *sanding is messy...u using a DA sander
> *


yuup i am.. its kinda hard gettin to the little spots so when im done wit the big areas ima hand sand the little spots..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16675424
> *thanks dogg
> orale.. hopefully u do dogg.. post up some pics! :biggrin:
> yuup i am.. its kinda hard gettin to the little spots so when im done wit the big areas ima hand sand the little spots..
> *


i left the camera in the car...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16675565
> *i left the camera in the car...
> *


aww waaat come on dogg u know we were gunna ask for pics.. :happysad: na jp its all gud try to get em tomorrow


----------



## ElMonte74'

uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn since there aint shit to do tomorrow i think ima sand the car dwn some more n put on my 20's on it just for the fuck of it to see how they look lol.. i know ima get shit for sayin that but fuck it i just wanna see how they look on it.. soon as i get some 13's or 14's ima slap those on !!


----------



## six trey impala

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16675963-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn since there aint shit to do tomorrow i think ima sand the car dwn some more n put on my 20's on it just for the fuck of it to see how they look lol.. i know ima get shit for sayin that but fuck it i just wanna see how they look on it.. soon as i get some 13's or 14's ima slap those on !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 21 2010, 09:58 AM~16677429
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 20 2010, 06:19 PM~16672864
> *haah fuck it.. wat u do yesterday?
> *


i went and kicked it with my homegirl mary, so we sittin in her room, and she lights a bowl, we finish, then her mom walks in, and shes like "you guys need some more?" and we were like fuck yeah! so she comes in and rolls a j and mary's all "mom, you wanna smoke with us?" and shes like sure, so we just puff for awhile on this tight ass lleno until she leaves.... first time she's ever done that, fuckin cool, but kinda weird cause i known her mom for a grip and she's kinda like my mom....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16675963
> *damn since there aint shit to do tomorrow i think ima sand the car dwn some more n put on my 20's on it just for the fuck of it to see how they look lol.. i know ima get shit for sayin that but fuck it i just wanna see how they look on it.. soon as i get some 13's or 14's ima slap those on !!
> *


pshh, donk g-body's= worst donks of all! naw, but you's pushin it, just two more inches and i may have to slap you...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 21 2010, 12:57 PM~16678620
> *pshh, donk g-body's= worst donks of all! naw, but you's pushin it, just two more inches and i may have to slap you...
> *


i was thinking about throwing 22s on the cutty they dont look bad as long as its tucking...especially with a badass motor, i was gonna throw the 283 in it that car would have been fun


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

From this....










To this...........................RIP Tegra I will miss you, it just wasn't meant to be..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2010, 01:23 PM~16678788
> *i was thinking about throwing 22s on the cutty they dont look bad as long as its tucking...especially with a badass motor, i was gonna throw the 283 in it that car would have been fun
> *


ahh i guess so.... if you insist.... hows the car comin?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2010, 01:36 PM~16678872
> *From this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...........................RIP Tegra I will miss you, it just wasn't meant to be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit bro, was anyone riding passenger?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 21 2010, 02:46 PM~16679306
> *ahh i guess so.... if you insist.... hows the car comin?
> *


gonna go down there right now and start taking the trailing arms off so we can cut the perches off them and weld the power balls on em...then run my hoses and wire up the car


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2010, 01:36 PM~16678872
> *From this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...........................RIP Tegra I will miss you, it just wasn't meant to be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that a LS or GSR>?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

LS special edition.....no one was riding pasenger...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 21 2010, 11:57 AM~16678620
> *pshh, donk g-body's= worst donks of all! naw, but you's pushin it, just two more inches and i may have to slap you...
> *


i kno dogg but i jus wanna see how they look u kno


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 06:56 PM~16681921
> *i kno dogg but i jus wanna see how they look u kno
> *


the biggest rims I've ever had on my cars were 17's and I hated it it rode like shit and felt like my car weighed a ton


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 21 2010, 07:28 PM~16682402
> *the biggest rims I've ever had on my cars were 17's and I hated it it rode like shit and felt like my car weighed a ton
> *


yeah? well in wasnt gonna ride my car wit the dubs.. just curious n wanted to see how they look.. but fuck it dont even have time any more lol.. so wasup what u guys gonna get me for my birthday? :biggrin:


----------



## jsorenson81

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16675963
> *damn since there aint shit to do tomorrow i think ima sand the car dwn some more n put on my 20's on it just for the fuck of it to see how they look lol.. i know ima get shit for sayin that but fuck it i just wanna see how they look on it.. soon as i get some 13's or 14's ima slap those on !!
> *


DON'T DO IT HOMIE N O DUBS ON THE REGAL :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM~16682781
> *DON'T DO IT HOMIE N O DUBS ON THE REGAL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont tripas dogg!!! i didnt do it.. dont even wanna do it anymore.. i know itll look like shit.. i wasnt plannin on rollin it like that but still.. fuck it im not gonna do it :biggrin:


----------



## jsorenson81

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16682893
> *dont tripas dogg!!! i didnt do it.. dont even wanna do it anymore.. i know itll look like shit.. i wasnt plannin on rollin it like that but still.. fuck it im not gonna do it :biggrin:
> *


STARTED TO SCARE ME FOR A MINUTE :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Feb 21 2010, 08:00 PM~16682922
> *STARTED TO SCARE ME FOR A MINUTE :thumbsup:
> *


haha na dont even trip dogg i aint gonna do it.. n never gonna think bout it again


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 07:48 PM~16682703
> *yeah? well in wasnt gonna ride my car wit the dubs.. just curious n wanted to see how they look.. but fuck it dont even have time any more lol.. so wasup what u  guys gonna get me for my birthday? :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna get u a stripper named big bertha haha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jsorenson81

ALRIGHT HOMIE THATS THE SPIRIT STICK WITH SOME 13'S OR 14'S
FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16683005
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE THATS THE SPIRIT STICK WITH SOME 13'S OR 14'S
> FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16682994
> *I'm gonna get u a stripper named big bertha haha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ESTE VATO :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 08:06 PM~16683052
> *ESTE VATO  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: tortas need love too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16682994-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get u a stripper named big bertha haha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol this fooo hahhahahahahha fuuuck that chalee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16683005
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE THATS THE SPIRIT STICK WITH SOME 13'S OR 14'S
> FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuup u know it homieee!! low low for life :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 21 2010, 08:08 PM~16683091
> *:roflmao: tortas need love too
> *


lol :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 08:06 PM~16683052
> *ESTE VATO  :roflmao:
> *


wasup doggg?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 09:15 PM~16683215
> *wasup doggg?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS NEW


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16684175
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS NEW
> *


nutin much jus workin on the regal n u?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16684327
> *nutin much jus workin on the regal n u?
> *


JUS CHILLIN WERE GETTIN SNOW SO I CANT DO NOTHING ITS COLD ASS FUCK OUT THERE WHAT YOU DOIN TO THE REGAL


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 09:33 PM~16684406
> *JUS CHILLIN WERE GETTIN SNOW SO I CANT DO NOTHING ITS COLD ASS FUCK OUT THERE WHAT YOU DOIN TO THE REGAL
> *


damn that sucks dogg.. well right now just sanding it.. n lookin for some spokes for it..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 10:51 PM~16684608
> *damn that sucks dogg.. well right now just sanding it.. n lookin for some spokes for it..
> *


Yea so you guna put hydros y todo fix it up chingon or whats the plans for it homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 PM~16684733
> *Yea so you guna put hydros y todo fix it up chingon or whats the plans for it homie
> *


hell yeah homie u know wasup! :biggrin: already got 1 pro hopper for it for right now.. jus need the rest of the shit.. like coils cylinders all that good stuff.. n i want another dump too :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 11:05 PM~16684782
> *hell yeah homie u know wasup! :biggrin: already got 1 pro hopper for it for right now.. jus need the rest of the shit.. like coils cylinders all that good stuff.. n i want another dump too :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16684835
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT
> *


like a dark purplish black wit flakes :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16684890
> *like a dark purplish black wit flakes :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: HOW ABOUT THE ENTERIOR


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16684906
> *  :thumbsup: HOW ABOUT THE ENTERIOR
> *


shit im takin it back to the old school!! i want some dark purple with whit trim crushed velvet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16684985
> *shit im takin it back to the old school!! i want some dark purple with whit trim crushed velvet!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW IM DOIN MY SHIT UP TO BUTTON TUCK WITH SOME RUFFLES


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16685016
> *THATS HOW IM DOIN MY SHIT UP TO BUTTON TUCK WITH SOME RUFFLES
> *


hell yeah homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:

heres some music for us to bump! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYeQLTjY2lA


----------



## Llerenas1960s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qey9jk5wc3M


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16682703
> *yeah? well in wasnt gonna ride my car wit the dubs.. just curious n wanted to see how they look.. but fuck it dont even have time any more lol.. so wasup what u  guys gonna get me for my birthday? :biggrin:
> *


shit what u gonna get me my birthdays before urs...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 11:05 PM~16684782
> *hell yeah homie u know wasup! :biggrin: already got 1 pro hopper for it for right now.. jus need the rest of the shit.. like coils cylinders all that good stuff.. n i want another dump too :biggrin:
> *


ur gonna have fun putting ur setup in...i know i did :around: :around: :run: :run:


----------



## six trey impala

my birfday is feb 24th


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 21 2010, 10:50 PM~16685256-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit what u gonna get me my birthdays before urs...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn u got me there.. lol ill give u a happy birthday comment on myspace :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 21 2010, 10:53 PM~16685291
> *my birfday is feb 24th
> *


fuck only four days before mine :biggrin: what u gonna do?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Feb 21 2010, 12:54 PM~16678591
> *i went and kicked it with my homegirl mary, so we sittin in her room, and she lights a bowl, we finish, then her mom walks in, and shes like "you guys need some more?" and we were like fuck yeah! so she comes in and rolls a j and mary's all "mom, you wanna smoke with us?" and shes like sure, so we just puff for awhile on this tight ass lleno until she leaves.... first time she's ever done that, fuckin cool, but kinda weird cause i known her mom for a grip and she's kinda like my mom....
> *


 :0 shit homie my jefes the same way :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 21 2010, 01:36 PM~16678872
> *From this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...........................RIP Tegra I will miss you, it just wasn't meant to be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 21 2010, 11:55 PM~16685309
> *damn u got me there.. lol ill give u a happy birthday comment on myspace :happysad:
> fuck only four days before mine :biggrin: what u gonna do?
> *


i think we're all gonna cruise again like last year and bbq some carne asada but we'll probably wait till the weekend


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2010, 10:56 PM~16685324
> *i think we're all gonna cruise again like last year and bbq some carne asada but we'll probably wait till the weekend
> *


koo koo were gonna have a carne asada on sunday for me :biggrin: shit i wish i could go cruisin.. :happysad: ur lucky homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16685476
> *koo koo were gonna have a carne asada on sunday for me :biggrin: shit i wish i could go cruisin.. :happysad: ur lucky homie :biggrin:
> *


yea its pretty cool...this year i'll be hittin switches instead of getting switches hit on me by the homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 21 2010, 11:09 PM~16685494
> *yea its pretty cool...this year i'll be hittin switches instead of getting switches hit on me by the homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fuck dogg all this talk bout hittin switches makes me wish i had my shit ready to go already.. damn!!! haha i wanna hit sum switches


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16685565
> *fuck dogg all this talk bout hittin switches makes me wish i had my shit ready to go already.. damn!!! haha i wanna hit sum switches
> *


hit the light switches!!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2010, 07:02 AM~16686882
> *hit the light switches!!!
> *


hahah this foo, trying to kill my fuckn dream lol :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 01:23 PM~16689288
> *hahah this foo, trying to kill my fuckn dream lol :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

OFF TO THA SHOP...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2010, 03:30 PM~16690846
> *OFF TO THA SHOP...
> *


thas wasup u gonna go finish up the setup?? i think either this week or weekend i should have my stereo installed


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16690876
> *thas wasup u gonna go finish up the setup?? i think either this week or weekend i should have my stereo installed
> *


yea she's coming home today


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16691229
> *yea she's coming home today
> *


pics?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u owe us some pics dogg!!!


----------



## six trey impala

I'll get pics of the trunk when i clean it up and paint it...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16695840
> *I'll get pics of the trunk when i clean it up and paint it...
> *


aight.. ey what u guys think about a Hifonics Zeus ZX8000 amplifier?? its gonna be pushing a 12" kicker solo baric.. lmk guys..


----------



## E-Town520

I never really cared for hifonics products they're overrated in my opinion


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 22 2010, 10:43 PM~16696673
> *I never really cared for hifonics products they're overrated in my opinion
> *


u think they're good tho? cuz i have that setup n im thinkin bout putting it in my car..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 23 2010, 07:45 AM~16698182
> *u think they're good tho? cuz i have that setup n im thinkin bout putting it in my car..
> *


if u have it try it...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16696613
> *aight.. ey what u guys think about a Hifonics Zeus ZX8000 amplifier?? its gonna be pushing a 12" kicker solo baric.. lmk guys..
> *


ew hifonics, it would be ok if you wanted cheap. I like the way they look but i prefer sundown now.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

orale.. i had it in my moms trailblazer n it sounded alright to me.. :dunno:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 23 2010, 06:45 AM~16698182
> *u think they're good tho? cuz i have that setup n im thinkin bout putting it in my car..
> *


slap it in there 'til u put in ur setup cuz u probly wont have any room for it then unless u have a small box and can build around it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 23 2010, 03:22 PM~16702114
> *slap it in there 'til u put in ur setup cuz u probly wont have any room for it then unless u have a small box and can build around it
> *


yea i doubt u'll be able too run 12s in the trunk with a setup unless u do a less amount of batts


----------



## six trey impala

Charging batts suck  takes too long :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 05:27 PM~16703381
> *Charging batts suck  takes too long :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT WELL WORTH IT AT THE END


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok these pics aren't that great but heres some outside pics of my homies stang


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 23 2010, 05:53 PM~16703731
> *BUT WELL WORTH IT AT THE END
> *


lol yup...im only charging 2 batts at a time i got a multi charger i want it too be juiced up for the weekend


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 06:23 PM~16704011
> *lol yup...im only charging 2 batts at a time i got a multi charger i want it too be juiced up for the weekend
> *


hell yea thats cool hows the weather up there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 23 2010, 06:52 PM~16704304
> *hell yea thats cool hows the weather up there
> *


looks like its gonna rain...how bout over there...anything new for the 68?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 06:59 PM~16704381
> *looks like its gonna rain...how bout over there...anything new for the 68?
> *


dam it rains alot over there huh i got familia in seattle and i went one time and it was raining on and off for like 2 weeks. Over here its getting warmer the 68 is just there havnt done nothing to it i need feria


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 23 2010, 07:29 PM~16704751
> *dam it rains alot over there huh i got familia in seattle and i went one time and it was raining on and off for like 2 weeks. Over here its getting warmer the 68 is just there havnt done nothing to it i need feria
> *


It dont rain that much compared to Seattle it rains hella there...shit i need some cash too


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 07:41 PM~16704905
> *It dont rain that much compared to Seattle it rains hella there...shit i need some cash too
> *


WHAT SETUP YOU GOT IN THE TREY


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 04:27 PM~16703381
> *Charging batts suck  takes too long :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the only thing that bugs me


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 23 2010, 02:22 PM~16702114-->
> 
> 
> 
> slap it in there 'til u put in ur setup cuz u probly wont have any room for it then unless u have a small box and can build around it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats wat im gonna do homeboy  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 03:07 PM~16702550
> *yea i doubt u'll be able too run 12s in the trunk with a setup unless u do a less amount of batts
> *


its only 1 sub but yeah still i know.. not gonna be that much space..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16705256
> *thats wat im gonna do homeboy  :biggrin:
> its only 1 sub but yeah still i know.. not gonna be that much space..
> *


whats up homie :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16705506
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


wasup dogg, what u up 2? whats ur facebook dogg?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Feb 23 2010, 08:01 PM~16705170-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT SETUP YOU GOT IN THE TREY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 pumps 8 batts
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 23 2010, 08:02 PM~16705189
> *thats the only thing that bugs me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 23 2010, 08:13 PM~16706212
> *2 pumps 8 batts
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> 2 pumps 8 batts
> 
> THATS COOL DOGG


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup guys


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 01:15 PM~16712696
> *sup guys
> *


wat up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup dogg what u up 2?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 01:45 PM~16713021
> *wasup dogg what u up 2?
> *


chillin tryin to hook up my radio n shit wat u up 2


----------



## dropped_97blazer

whered everyone go? six trey no pics yet???


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16718107
> *whered everyone go? six trey no pics yet???
> *


I knw been waiting on them too :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hahah i know huuhhh hahah.. so u were puttin in ur stereo??? hows it goin?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 10:00 PM~16718658
> *hahah i know huuhhh hahah.. so u were puttin in ur stereo??? hows it goin?
> *


I'm not getting power somewhere so I got pissed and left it halfway hanging out haha I got a damn leak on my rear pump but I dont wanna re plumb it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 10:10 PM~16718770
> *I'm not getting power somewhere so I got pissed and left it halfway hanging out haha I got a damn leak on my rear pump but I dont wanna re plumb it
> *


damn that sucks dogg, just stay positive dogg n better things will come.. thats what i gotta do  did u check all the wires? hahaa this fool hhaha.. damn, what do u need to re plumb it?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 10:16 PM~16718822
> *damn that sucks dogg, just stay positive dogg n better things will come.. thats what i gotta do  did u check all the wires? hahaa this fool hhaha.. damn, what do u need to re plumb it?
> *


I ran through most of the wires but I got frustrated so I just stopped before I started breaking shit haha...I just need to take the dumps, slowdown,check valves, n return hoses off teflon everything again and put it back 2gether


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 10:19 PM~16718852
> *I ran through most of the wires but I got frustrated so I just stopped before I started breaking shit haha...I just need to take the dumps, slowdown,check valves, n return hoses off teflon everything again and put it back 2gether
> *


haha this foo.. damn i bet if u woulda tested one more it woulda been ur problem lol that always happens to me.. orale hahha lazy or wat??? lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 11:10 PM~16718770
> *I'm not getting power somewhere so I got pissed and left it halfway hanging out haha I got a damn leak on my rear pump but I dont wanna re plumb it
> *


make sure you got the antenna plugged in :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16719053
> *make sure you got the antenna plugged in :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: wasup beto


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 11:53 PM~16719157
> *:rofl: wasup beto
> *


 :biggrin: nada homie smoking my nightly bowl uffin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 10:55 PM~16719175
> *:biggrin: nada homie smoking my nightly bowl uffin:
> *


haha fuck it.. wat u do today?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 10:22 PM~16718107
> *whered everyone go? six trey no pics yet???
> *


havent done shit to it but been charging the batts...i'll get a pic of the car laying tomorrow


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 10:21 PM~16718881
> *haha this foo.. damn i bet if u woulda tested one more it woulda been ur problem lol that always happens to me.. orale hahha lazy or wat??? lol
> *


haha yea I dont feel like turning no damn wrenches rite now n I bet its probly somethin simple that I passed when I got mad


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16719053
> *make sure you got the antenna plugged in :biggrin:
> *


thats the 1st thing I checked :roflmao: I 4got that last time n almost stabbed a hole in my sub cuz I got mad...yea I have anger issues


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16719276-->
> 
> 
> 
> havent done shit to it but been charging the batts...i'll get a pic of the car laying tomorrow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> koo koo.. haha ok dogg u sed it :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 11:20 PM~16719341
> *haha yea I dont feel like turning no damn wrenches rite now n I bet its probly somethin simple that I passed when I got mad
> *


haha i know dogg haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16719276
> *havent done shit to it but been charging the batts...i'll get a pic of the car laying tomorrow
> *


everytime I see ur avitar it makes me think of jay and silent bob strike back when he says he's the C.L.I.T. Commander :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 25 2010, 12:24 AM~16719368-->
> 
> 
> 
> koo koo.. haha ok dogg u sed it :biggrin:
> haha i know dogg haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: tomorrow ima wire up my front pump
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16719382
> *everytime I see ur avitar it makes me think of jay and silent bob strike back when he says he's the C.L.I.T. Commander  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 11:26 PM~16719382
> *everytime I see ur avitar it makes me think of jay and silent bob strike back when he says he's the C.L.I.T. Commander  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## E-Town520

I was bored earlier so I was on xbox live tlkng shit to everyone and killing my own teammates :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 11:58 PM~16719197
> *haha fuck it.. wat u do today?
> *


had to drive my brother around all day :uh: :biggrin: i forgot he was in the car for minute and just started cruising


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:27 PM~16719395
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: tomorrow ima wire up my front pump
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wanna re plumb my pump???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:29 AM~16719412
> *I was bored earlier so I was on xbox live tlkng shit to everyone and killing my own teammates  :roflmao:
> *


what where you playing


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 11:30 PM~16719425
> *what where you playing
> *


COD MWF2 richochet pro


----------



## six trey impala

ahhh fuck it, heres a pic of the setup...i know its dirty right now i still need to pull everything out and wire brush my trunk and paint it and the rack but u get the idea...








down and dirty








this isnt the car layed out, it'll lay hard on the exhaust...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16719460
> *ahhh fuck it, heres a pic of the setup...i know its dirty right now i still need to pull everything out and wire brush my trunk and paint it and the rack but u get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt the car layed out, it'll lay hard on the exhaust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: a 10!!! a fuckin 10!!! good shit where's the vids? haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16719487
> *:wow: a 10!!! a fuckin 10!!! good shit where's the vids? haha
> *


they'll be coming soon


----------



## Llerenas1960s

that shit is sick dogg


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 AM~16719501
> *that shit is sick dogg
> *


thanks man, wait till i clean everything up...i think it looks like shit right now...none of it wouldnt have happened if it werent for the help from my pops bro and my homie brian took us 3 days too get it done


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:41 PM~16719497
> *they'll be coming soon
> *


dont be playing wit my emotions :scrutinize:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16719515
> *dont be playing wit my emotions  :scrutinize:
> *


haha cant wait to drive it...i've only driven it home...still havent wired up my switches too the dash yet took a break gonna finish it all up tomorrow


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16719431-->
> 
> 
> 
> COD MWF2 richochet pro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: hell yeah i just got from playing team death match was murdering fools on the other team :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16719460
> *ahhh fuck it, heres a pic of the setup...i know its dirty right now i still need to pull everything out and wire brush my trunk and paint it and the rack but u get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt the car layed out, it'll lay hard on the exhaust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yeah polo that shit looks bad :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 24 2010, 11:29 PM~16719412-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored earlier so I was on xbox live tlkng shit to everyone and killing my own teammates  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 24 2010, 11:29 PM~16719413
> *had to drive my brother around all day :uh:  :biggrin: i forgot he was in the car for minute and just started cruising
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha damn gotta cruise it everyday huh hahah
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16719460
> *ahhh fuck it, heres a pic of the setup...i know its dirty right now i still need to pull everything out and wire brush my trunk and paint it and the rack but u get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt the car layed out, it'll lay hard on the exhaust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie i think i just came in my pants!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16719511
> *thanks man, wait till i clean everything up...i think it looks like shit right now...none of it wouldnt have happened if it werent for the help from my pops bro and my homie brian took us 3 days too get it done
> *


dam thats cool that they help you out man wish i had somebody that help me out like that it looks good cant wait to see it laying frame bro


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16719522
> *:biggrin: hell yeah i just got from playing team death match was murdering fools on the other team :wow:
> fuck yeah polo that shit looks bad :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie...still gotta extend my a-arms, got em sand blasted, and im gonna order the Heavy duty Carrier bearing for the drive line.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:44 PM~16719521
> *haha cant wait to drive it...i've only driven it home...still havent wired up my switches too the dash yet took a break gonna finish it all up tomorrow
> *


u shoulda ran a pair of jumper cables to ur seat so u can at least lock it up haha :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 11:45 PM~16719525
> *lol
> 
> haha damn gotta cruise it everyday huh hahah
> damn homie i think i just came in my pants!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :run: :sprint:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16719525-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> haha damn gotta cruise it everyday huh hahah
> damn homie i think i just came in my pants!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who just came in ur pants?? u going down on urself?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16719526
> *dam thats cool that they help you out man wish i had somebody that help me out like that it looks good cant wait to see it laying frame bro
> *


yea just the ass lays frame the front sits like how it did before with those 4 tons... still running shocks in the back too so it rides nice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:46 AM~16719532
> *u shoulda ran a pair of jumper cables to ur seat so u can at least lock it up haha  :roflmao:
> *


i just go too the trunk to do that...the batts were hella dead so it took a while too lift up the ass end so i could drive home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 24 2010, 11:45 PM~16719526
> *dam thats cool that they help you out man wish i had somebody that help me out like that it looks good cant wait to see it laying frame bro
> *


x2 homie 

that shit came out sick!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16719549
> *x2 homie
> 
> that shit came out sick!
> *


Thanks cant wait to play with it :biggrin: :biggrin: im gonna throw on some bolt on scrape plates :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:49 PM~16719545
> *i just go too the trunk to do that...the batts were hella dead so it took a while too lift up the ass end so i could drive home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to hear that pump tho after all that work huh :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16719460
> *ahhh fuck it, heres a pic of the setup...i know its dirty right now i still need to pull everything out and wire brush my trunk and paint it and the rack but u get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt the car layed out, it'll lay hard on the exhaust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Zolatone nugga!!! Looks good bro!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hahahah


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16719525-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> haha damn gotta cruise it everyday huh hahah
> damn homie i think i just came in my pants!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: shit sometimes when i have to take him places he takes to damn long and i got a urge to go and cruise
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:46 AM~16719529
> *thanks homie...still gotta extend my a-arms, got em sand blasted, and im gonna order the Heavy duty Carrier bearing for the drive line.
> *


hell yeah gives us other inspiration to juice our own car  i know for damn sure when i get my set up i'm gonna give it a try


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16719557
> *sounds good to hear that pump tho after all that work huh  :biggrin:
> *


yea its pretty loud i like the way it sounds...some pumps sound different then others...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:50 PM~16719556
> *Thanks cant wait to play with it :biggrin:  :biggrin: im gonna throw on some bolt on scrape plates :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


lmk how much u get em for i wanted some too homie!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2010, 12:51 AM~16719565
> *:rofl: shit sometimes when i have to take him places he takes to damn long and i got a urge to go and cruise
> hell yeah gives us other inspiration to juice our own car  i know for damn sure when i get my set up i'm gonna give it a try
> *


yea it kinda looks intimidating at first seeing all those parts laying around but its not too hard just gotta have the right tools like Plasma cutter, welder, whole saw and a imagination too helps out designing ur rack


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16719556-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cant wait to play with it :biggrin:  :biggrin: im gonna throw on some bolt on scrape plates :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16719557
> *sounds good to hear that pump tho after all that work huh  :biggrin:
> *


zzt zzt :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 24 2010, 11:51 PM~16719565-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: shit sometimes when i have to take him places he takes to damn long and i got a urge to go and cruise
> hell yeah gives us other inspiration to juice our own car  i know for damn sure when i get my set up i'm gonna give it a try
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahha shit he can wait huh hahahah na jp.. hell yeah i cant wait to juice mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but i still gotta get coils n all that shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:51 PM~16719567
> *yea its pretty loud i like the way it sounds...some pumps sound different then others...
> *


haha sick wat kinda pump u got again?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:51 AM~16719570
> *lmk how much u get em for i wanted some too homie!!!
> *


shiiit make em homie...steel blocks with a bolt going through them then bolt them too ur frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:51 PM~16719567
> *yea its pretty loud i like the way it sounds...some pumps sound different then others...
> *


yea they do my prohopper comp pump sounded sick :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:53 AM~16719586
> *hahahha shit he can wait huh hahahah na jp.. hell yeah i cant wait to juice mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but i still gotta get coils n all that shit
> haha sick wat kinda pump u got again?
> *


2 chrome Show Time pumps, not sure what pump heads are in them never took them apart...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 11:53 PM~16719586
> *hahahha shit he can wait huh hahahah na jp.. hell yeah i cant wait to juice mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but i still gotta get coils n all that shit
> haha sick wat kinda pump u got again?
> *


go derail a train you'll be on the bumper haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:54 AM~16719597
> *go derail a train you'll be on the bumper haha
> *


hahaha
i had to throw more air in the tires with all that weight in the trunk...I probably got a little more weight in the trunk then i do under the hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

still not all the way dropped...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:57 PM~16719607
> *hahaha
> i had to throw more air in the tires with all that weight in the trunk...I probably got a little more weight in the trunk then i do under the hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much psi are you running?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:59 AM~16719618
> *how much psi are you running?
> *


45 all the way around


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:00 AM~16719622
> *45 all the way around
> *


I'm running the same and my tires still look low


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 01:01 AM~16719625
> *I'm running the same and my tires still look low
> *


yea mine do a lil...on the hoppers my bro runs 60 up front and 50 in the back but tires still look low in the back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:53 AM~16719586
> *hahahha shit he can wait huh hahahah na jp.. hell yeah i cant wait to juice mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but i still gotta get coils n all that shit
> haha sick wat kinda pump u got again?
> *


fuck yeah homie he can wait at least 2-5 minutes :biggrin: :rofl: when i'm driving i have to have at least some kinda bump in the trunk and i turn my amp up and i have the volume turned up half way(i listen to it at 63 :biggrin: ) to where i normally would have so i'd hear him complain ''oh theirs to much treble or turn your subwoofer down its giving me a headache'' and i tell him everytime ''i'm gonna listen to my shit and the way i want to hear it so until you get your car fixed STFU and don't complain'' :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16719590
> *yea they do my prohopper comp pump sounded sick  :biggrin:
> *


u got any vids of the sound ur pump makes??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16719627
> *yea mine do a lil...on the hoppers my bro runs 60 up front and 50 in the back but tires still look low in the back :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna have to put more air then cuz my whitewall already got eaten up from 3 wheeling


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 25 2010, 12:57 AM~16719607-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> i had to throw more air in the tires with all that weight in the trunk...I probably got a little more weight in the trunk then i do under the hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:58 AM~16719613
> *still not all the way dropped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sick :wow:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:04 AM~16719635
> *u got any vids of the sound ur pump makes??
> *


nah I had some on my other phone and I lost all of 'em I had vids of my green monte hopping and u could hear it clearly sounded bad ass


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 01:04 AM~16719637
> *I'm gonna have to put more air then cuz my whitewall already got eaten up from 3 wheeling
> *


haha fuck that, thats why i dont like 3 wheeling if anything a standing 3 is cool cause u dont fuck up ur sidewall...i was gonna run 3 pumps in my car but decided naw 3 wheeling aint my thing plus i dont have power steering right now my power steering ram broke so i dont wanna be fighting the wheel while on 3


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:06 AM~16719649
> *haha fuck that, thats why i dont like 3 wheeling if anything a standing 3 is cool cause u dont fuck up ur sidewall...i was gonna run 3 pumps in my car but decided naw 3 wheeling aint my thing plus i dont have power steering right now my power steering ram broke so i dont wanna be fighting the wheel while on 3
> *


I only do it when I pick up my lil cousin from school he loves it haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 01:07 AM~16719652
> *I only do it when I pick up my lil cousin from school he loves it haha
> *


haha thats hella cool...i remember a couple weeks ago i was out driving around and i rolled by an elementary and some little kid probably bout 6 or 7 was like hit the switches, i just dropped it in first and when i hit a little bump i floored it and the front tires came off the ground now i can save gas and tap a switch the right way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i like the way the pumps sound in this 64

1:40


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 01:10 AM~16719661
> *haha thats hella cool...i remember a couple weeks ago i was out driving around and i rolled by an elementary and some little kid probably bout 6 or 7 was like hit the switches, i just dropped it in first and when i hit a little bump i floored it and the front tires came off the ground now i can save gas and tap a switch the right way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Might sound corny but i've always wanted to have my own car with switches and listen too this song and drop the ass end of the car like on 1:00


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16719594-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 chrome Show Time pumps, not sure what pump heads are in them never took them apart...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 25 2010, 12:03 AM~16719630
> *fuck yeah homie he can wait at least 2-5 minutes :biggrin: :rofl: when i'm driving i have to have at least some kinda bump in the trunk and i turn my amp up and i have the volume turned up half way(i listen to it at 63 :biggrin: ) to where i normally would have so i'd hear him complain ''oh theirs to much treble or turn your subwoofer down its giving me a headache'' and i tell him everytime ''i'm gonna listen to my shit and the way i want to hear it so until you get your car fixed STFU and don't complain'' :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah damn, ur bro dont like loud music does he lol..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:05 AM~16719645
> *nah I had some on my other phone and I lost all of 'em I had vids of my green monte hopping and u could hear it clearly sounded bad ass
> *


damn.. how u think my pump will sound?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:10 AM~16719661
> *haha thats hella cool...i remember a couple weeks ago i was out driving around and i rolled by an elementary and some little kid probably bout 6 or 7 was like hit the switches, i just dropped it in first and when i hit a little bump i floored it and the front tires came off the ground now i can save gas and tap a switch the right way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea haha its cool cuz my lil cousin lets all his friends know I'm going for him so they'll wait out front and I'll hit the switch and they start goin crazy haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:12 AM~16719671
> *orale..
> hahah damn, ur bro dont like loud music does he lol..
> damn.. how u think my pump will sound?
> *


wat kind is it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2010, 01:10 AM~16719664
> *i like the way the pumps sound in this 64
> 
> 1:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my pumps sound pretty close too that...


----------



## six trey impala

it just depends on what pump heads and motors ur running


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:14 AM~16719677
> *wat kind is it?
> *


mines the prohopper member i posted pics of it..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 01:18 AM~16719703
> *mines the prohopper member i posted pics of it..
> *


well ima crash out...good night everyone...talk to all ur foos manana


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16719703
> *mines the prohopper member i posted pics of it..
> *


oh yea it looks like its a regular prohopper original motor I dont knw about the gear tho but it should have a nice zzzt to it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16719708
> *well ima crash out...good night everyone...talk to all ur foos manana
> *


later :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16719708
> *well ima crash out...good night everyone...talk to all ur foos manana
> *


later homie buenas noches.. :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 AM~16719718
> *oh yea it looks like its a regular prohopper original motor I dont knw about the gear tho but it should have a nice zzzt to it
> *


yeah.. orale hahah cant wait to find out!! shit man.. i need some damn money to get my setup complete !!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:25 AM~16719738
> *yeah.. orale hahah cant wait to find out!! shit man.. i need some damn money to get my setup complete !!
> *


just put away lil by lil when u can and by the time u knw it u have enough for everything


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16719743
> *just put away lil by lil when u can and by the time u knw it u have enough for everything
> *


yup hopefully.. shit right now im tryn to get signed cuz my homies cuz i a producer n he has his own label n shit so im tryn to get on that to get some feria quick


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:29 AM~16719756
> *yup hopefully.. shit right now im tryn to get signed cuz my homies cuz i a producer n he has his own label n shit so im tryn to get on that to get some feria quick
> *


do u have a demo?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16719768
> *do u have a demo?
> *


well not a official one.. but in a way yeah.. :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:36 AM~16719782
> *well not a official one.. but in a way yeah.. :biggrin:
> *


is there any way you can send it to me? I used to be C.E.O. of Latino Kings Ent. my close homie owns it I can probly get u some gigs and studio time


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16719787
> *is there any way you can send it to me? I used to be C.E.O. of Latino Kings Ent. my close homie owns it I can probly get u some gigs and studio time
> *


u got a email? forea?? thats bad!!! fo sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16719790
> *u got a email? forea?? thats bad!!! fo sho!! :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 AM~16719793
> *[email protected]
> *


aight ima send em right now..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16719670-->
> 
> 
> 
> Might sound corny but i've always wanted to have my own car with switches and listen too this song and drop the ass end of the car like on 1:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16719671
> *orale..
> hahah damn, ur bro dont like loud music does he lol..
> damn.. how u think my pump will sound?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 01:14 AM~16719681
> *my pumps sound pretty close too that...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

TTT


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 AM~16719793
> *[email protected]
> *


u get em yet?


----------



## six trey impala

i doubt any of u foo's have ever heard of him but u guys ever listen too Rocky Padilla??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 08:00 PM~16727790
> *i doubt any of u foo's have ever heard of him but u guys ever listen too Rocky Padilla??
> *



hell yeah foo that guy gets down at oldies!! why wasup?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 09:07 PM~16727906
> *hell yeah foo that guy gets down at oldies!! why wasup?
> *


nothin today i was jammin out too it in the 63 while i took it for a lil cruise had the ass end all lifted up felt cool wanna get the front going gotta fix one of my hoses


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 07:53 PM~16727695
> *u get em yet?
> *


yea I gotta get a disc so I can burn 'em


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16727979
> *nothin today i was jammin out too it in the 63 while i took it for a lil cruise had the ass end all lifted up felt cool wanna get the front going gotta fix one of my hoses
> *


wats wrong wit the hoses?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 25 2010, 09:00 PM~16727790-->
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt any of u foo's have ever heard of him but u guys ever listen too Rocky Padilla??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:07 PM~16727906
> *hell yeah foo that guy gets down at oldies!! why wasup?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16727979
> *nothin today i was jammin out too it in the 63 while i took it for a lil cruise had the ass end all lifted up felt cool wanna get the front going gotta fix one of my hoses
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16727979
> *nothin today i was jammin out too it in the 63 while i took it for a lil cruise had the ass end all lifted up felt cool wanna get the front going gotta fix one of my hoses
> *


sickkk! cant wait to put my system in tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 09:25 PM~16729227
> *yea I gotta get a disc so I can burn 'em
> *


sicck lmk what they think homie! :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16729988
> *sicck lmk what they think homie! :biggrin:
> *


I will


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:thumbsup: thanks homie so watup?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16729242
> *wats wrong wit the hoses?
> *


on of the hoses looks like it layed on the exhaust a bit and burned it not all the way through but i dont wanna risk it so ima have them cut that piece off and put a new end on it


----------



## six trey impala

i'll get better pics later today


----------



## six trey impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

goodjob polo!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: clean as fuck!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 06:18 AM~16731834
> *on of the hoses looks like it layed on the exhaust a bit and burned it not all the way through but i dont wanna risk it so ima have them cut that piece off and put a new end on it
> *


wat size are u running?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 07:22 AM~16732134
> *wat size are u running?
> *


still got those hydro parts foo?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 07:26 AM~16732158
> *still got those hydro parts foo?
> *


I gotta look for 'em wat u need?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 07:40 AM~16732250
> *I gotta look for 'em wat u need?
> *


i pretty much need everything lmk wat u got


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 07:24 AM~16731855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll get better pics later today
> *


looks good polo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

turnin 15 3/17 lookin for a 66 an i might be in here way more often


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 01:54 PM~16735149
> * turnin 15 3/17 lookin for a 66 an i might be in here way more often
> *


how much are u looking to spend? my cousin has a '66 ss for sale new paint, new interior, gots a 327 built by a guy that was on the show PINKS


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 11:14 AM~16734023
> *i pretty much need everything lmk wat u got
> *


let me see if my boys got anything I'll try to put a lil kit together for u


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 06:28 AM~16731869
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me have those rims :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 04:13 PM~16735317
> *how much are u looking to spend? my cousin has a '66 ss for sale new paint, new interior, gots a 327 built by a guy that was on the show PINKS
> *


up to like 1500.. im gonna repaint it an eventually have a 572 in it when im wayy older


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 08:22 AM~16732134
> *wat size are u running?
> *


3/8


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16735336
> *let me have those rims  :biggrin:
> *


let me have some money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 03:31 PM~16735459
> *up to like 1500.. im gonna repaint it an eventually have a 572 in it when im wayy older
> *


u should be able to find urself a pretty decent project for that much...probably missing motor and tranny but that aint shit...my pops once bought a 66 Impala SS with factory AC for 1200 had a 350 in it didnt run because of wiring but we got it home and fixed the wiring motor ran really smooth...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16735488
> *let me have some money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll trade u mine for yours :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:42 PM~16735541
> *I'll trade u mine for yours  :biggrin:
> *


trade me some cash :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

there was one at a junkyard east of here that was the same color.. OG hubcaps n all WITH the motor for 2gs.. motor was apart in the back tho.. dunno if its still there


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:43 PM~16735545
> *trade me some cash :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: how about I'll trade u my lucky rabbit's foot, some home made tacos, and an xbox 720??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but i sure hope so, my dads got a homie that lives like right next to the yard and knows the dude so i might get a hookup if its still there :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16735574
> *there was one at a junkyard east of here that was the same color.. OG hubcaps n all WITH the motor for 2gs.. motor was apart in the back tho.. dunno if its still there
> *


yea we got rid of it...my dad had like 5 66s at that time, now he only has 1 now the Vert


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:47 PM~16735580
> *:uh: how about I'll trade u my lucky rabbit's foot, some home made tacos, and an xbox 720???  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


give me 600 the nipples and hubs powder coated and they got cooper tires :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:49 PM~16735604
> *give me 600 the nipples and hubs powder coated and they got cooper tires :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


I'm thinking about selling mine they're stamped dayton's with white spokes...got 5 of 'em


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 03:47 PM~16735585
> *but i sure hope so, my dads got a homie that lives like right next to the yard and knows the dude so i might get a hookup if its still there :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool...sell the motor thats in the trunk and buy urself a running motor for like 300


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:52 PM~16735643
> *I'm thinking about selling mine they're stamped dayton's with white spokes...got 5 of 'em
> *


post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:54 PM~16735658
> *post some pics :biggrin:
> *


I'll get some in a bit


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:55 PM~16735669
> *I'll get some in a bit
> *


wheres the vids of the regal on the bumper?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:58 PM~16735694
> *wheres the vids of the regal on the bumper?
> *


which 1?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 04:00 PM~16735708
> *which 1?
> *


I dont know...lets see some of ur car in action


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 04:53 PM~16735654
> *that would be cool...sell the motor thats in the trunk and buy urself a running motor for like 300
> *


:0 clever idea


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 04:11 PM~16735787
> *:0 clever idea
> *


motors aint shit, thats real easy to pull em out and drop em in and get em running...we just pulled a motor out of a 64 not too long ago took us 20 minutes with the tranny


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:07 PM~16735761
> *I dont know...lets see some of ur car in action
> *


how do I post a youtube video so the vid will show up instead of the link?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

those last numbers and letters after the = towards the end of the link, put [youtube ] (code here) [ /youtube]

dont put those spaces either.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 03:25 PM~16735910
> *those last numbers and letters after the = towards the end of the link, put [youtube ] (code here) [ /youtube]
> 
> dont put those spaces either.
> *


u lost me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 04:23 PM~16735895
> *how do I post a youtube video so the vid will show up instead of the link?
> *


PM the link to it and i'll put it on here


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:30 PM~16735948
> *PM the link to it and i'll put it on here
> *


pm sent


----------



## six trey impala

car is working in both vids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 04:35 PM~16735987
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


how many batts is it running?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:36 PM~16735993
> *how many batts is it running?
> *


8


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 04:39 PM~16736022
> *8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does real good for 2 pumps and 8 batts...
where u hiding the weight at??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: just messin with ya homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:42 PM~16736050
> *does real good for 2 pumps and 8 batts...
> where u hiding the weight at??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: just messin with ya homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no weight all gate I need to put the piston back in tho :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

sup erebudy :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 02:14 PM~16735330
> *let me see if my boys got anything I'll try to put a lil kit together for u
> *


aight lmk dogg


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 04:14 PM~16736292
> *sup erebudy :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 03:47 PM~16736093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no weight all gate I need to put the piston back in tho  :biggrin:
> *


sup foo


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 04:31 PM~16736440
> *sup foo
> *


wat up foolio


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 05:14 PM~16736292
> *sup erebudy :biggrin:
> *


waddup vic...whats new?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 04:34 PM~16735973-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car is working in both vids :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah  looks good :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 05:14 PM~16736292
> *sup erebudy :biggrin:
> *


what up vic :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 06:32 PM~16737429
> *hell yeah  looks good :cheesy:
> what up vic :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

are any of u guys catholic?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

dont eat meat :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 06:38 PM~16737485
> *dont eat meat :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I'm goin nuts tryin to find somethin to eat


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 26 2010, 07:34 PM~16737447-->
> 
> 
> 
> are any of u guys catholic?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i gave up religion but i still pray to lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:38 PM~16737485
> *dont eat meat :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16737499
> *:roflmao: I'm goin nuts tryin to find somethin to eat
> *


 :biggrin: right now i snackin on some jack links peppered beef jerky :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 26 2010, 05:30 PM~16736428-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup loc, is that your ride in your avi?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 07:25 PM~16737377
> *waddup vic...whats new?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jus been gettin some work in on the 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 07:32 PM~16737429
> *hell yeah  looks good :cheesy:
> what up vic :biggrin:
> *


sup bro did you get them spokes on your monte yet?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 07:46 PM~16737575
> *sup loc, is that your ride in your avi?
> jus been gettin some work in on the 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup bro did you get them spokes on your monte yet?
> *


not yet bro i just need $20 and i can get my hankook 155 80 and then i can throw them on :biggrin: what color you gonna paint it :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16737499
> *:roflmao: I'm goin nuts tryin to find somethin to eat
> *


i know some catholics that eat chicken on fridays


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up vic how you doing GOODTIMER


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 06:49 PM~16737594
> *i know some catholics that eat chicken on fridays
> *


yea they say its poultry not meat :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 06:46 PM~16737575
> *sup loc, is that your ride in your avi?
> jus been gettin some work in on the 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup bro did you get them spokes on your monte yet?
> *


thats clean


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 26 2010, 07:48 PM~16737589-->
> 
> 
> 
> not yet bro i just need $20 and i can get my hankook 155 80 and then i can throw them on :biggrin: what color you gonna paint it :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost there eh. its gonna look good man. i dunno on a color yet, the possibilities are endless... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 07:50 PM~16737603
> *wutz up vic how you doing GOODTIMER
> *


was up dude im good, jus happy its the weekend, now i can turn some wrenches on my ride :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 08:52 PM~16737617
> *yea they say its poultry not meat  :roflmao:
> *


i wuz like its still meat


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 08:54 PM~16737643
> *almost there eh. its gonna look good man. i dunno on a color yet, the possibilities are endless... :biggrin:
> was up dude im good, jus happy its the weekend, now i can turn some wrenches on my ride  :thumbsup:
> *


   im still waiting on the mechanic for my monte


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16737623
> *thats clean
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16737650
> *   im still waiting on the mechanic for my monte
> *


seems like mechanics everywhere like to lag it lol


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 06:56 PM~16737655
> *thank you  :biggrin:
> *


I almost had a '58 not too long ago it was clean everything was there, original motor for 5 stacks from an old couple I went back the next day and it was gone


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 06:54 PM~16737644
> *i wuz like its still meat
> *


yea some people have no intelligence haha


----------



## six trey impala

damn 58 looks waaaaaayyyyy different...cant wait too see it done...
whats everyone doing tonight...shit im bout too eat chicken right now hahaha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 06:46 PM~16737575
> *sup loc, is that your ride in your avi?
> jus been gettin some work in on the 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup bro did you get them spokes on your monte yet?
> *


yup sure is bro hows it look?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16737666
> *seems like mechanics everywhere like to lag it lol
> *


especially when you give them money


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 08:58 PM~16737683
> *yea some people have no intelligence haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

what do u need done too ur monte??


----------



## six trey impala

dirty as fuck underneath thats what happens when u cruise in the rain hahaha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

lookin clean dogg!! thats one clean ass trey :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 PM~16738270
> *lookin clean dogg!! thats one clean ass trey :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks wanna take it out...got the other batts charging right now getting it ready for tomorrow


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 08:11 PM~16738342
> *thanks wanna take it out...got the other batts charging right now getting it ready for tomorrow
> *


sick.. i was gonna do my system today but my step dad didnt so no luck.. 

how was ur day?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16738439
> *sick.. i was gonna do my system today but my step dad didnt so no luck..
> 
> how was ur day?
> *


raining hella...supposed to clean up tomorrow


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 08:30 PM~16738490
> *raining hella...supposed to clean up tomorrow
> *


damn that sucks.. koo koo so cruisin tomorrow?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:50 PM~16738686
> *damn that sucks.. koo koo so cruisin tomorrow?
> *


yea hopefully if it dont rain


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16738703
> *yea hopefully if it dont rain
> *


:x: so wat u up 2?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16738745
> *:x: so wat u up 2?
> *


nothin jammin out too some oldies


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 09:00 PM~16738777
> *nothin jammin out too some oldies
> *


koo koo.. damn im fuckin bored man.. wanna install the stereo!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:18 PM~16738890
> *koo koo.. damn im fuckin bored man.. wanna install the stereo!
> *


why dont u do it?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16737674-->
> 
> 
> 
> I almost had a '58 not too long ago it was clean everything was there, original motor for 5 stacks from an old couple I went back the next day and it was gone
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i woulda been pissed to
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 08:34 PM~16738013
> *damn 58 looks waaaaaayyyyy different...cant wait too see it done...
> whats everyone doing tonight...shit im bout too eat chicken right now hahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya it looks completly different
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:35 PM~16738022
> *yup sure is bro hows it look?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not too bad from what i can see, what happened to that quarter panel?
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 08:35 PM~16738032
> *especially when you give them money
> *


lol i hear some painters are famous for that to


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16738067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty as fuck underneath thats what happens when u cruise in the rain hahaha
> *


 :wow: oh snaps you cut it out! it looks bad ass


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:27 PM~16738947
> *:wow:  oh snaps you cut it out! it looks bad ass
> *


yup...finally :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks man i like it too...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:28 PM~16738954
> *yup...finally  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks man i like it too...
> *


you reinforced it right?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:31 PM~16738979
> *you reinforced it right?
> *


whats that???


haha naw not yet i just barely threw the setup in there monday...still gotta do little shit to it...but ima just do the rear arches then when i pull the motor out ima do the cross member and spring pockets


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16738991
> *whats that???
> haha naw not yet i just barely threw the setup in there monday...still gotta do little shit to it...but ima just do the rear arches then when i pull the motor out ima do the cross member and spring pockets
> *


lol right on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:35 PM~16739009
> *lol right on
> *


yea still gotta reinforce and extend my a-arms...trying to sell my cutlass first to get some dough...sup with ur cutty?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16739019
> *yea still gotta reinforce and extend my a-arms...trying to sell my cutlass first to get some dough...sup with ur cutty?
> *


i got the cutty in the garage right now, it was storming pretty bad over here a few weeks ago an i didn want the interior to get soaked, weatherstriping isn there, so i brought it home from my buddys. itll be going back pretty soon to get the las few touch ups on the body.im tryin to buy some t top trim on ebay right now :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:39 PM~16739044
> *i got the cutty in the garage right now, it was storming pretty bad over here a few weeks ago an i didn want the interior to get soaked, weatherstriping isn there, so i brought it home from my buddys. itll be going back pretty soon to get the las few touch ups on the body.im tryin to buy some t top trim on ebay right now  :biggrin:
> *


coo...u paint it yet??
sell u my cutty :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigVics58

heres some more pics of the tear down


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16739067
> *heres some more pics of the tear down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those body lines are crazy on that car...and all the chrome trim fuck...makes my impala look like a box on wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16738921
> *why dont u do it?
> *


i dont know how dogg..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:41 PM~16739060
> *coo...u paint it yet??
> sell u my cutty :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


na its not painted yet but i have decided on a color for it, black on black on black  . an thanks but i got waaayyy too many rides as it is lol check out the brew to, i finally get her home


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16738938
> *
> not too bad from what i can see, what happened to that quarter panel?
> 
> *


what u mean?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16739083
> *i dont know how dogg..
> *


ohhh...i hate fucking with stereo's...i need to switch out my RCA's on my amp i think the wire is broken inside cause every time i hit a bump they cut out and all the grounds are tight i have too wiggle the RCA's behind the deck


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16739088
> *na its not painted yet but i have decided on a color for it, black on black on black   . an thanks but i got waaayyy too many rides as it is lol check out the brew to, i finally get her home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


brought a piece of history home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16739074
> *damn those body lines are crazy on that car...and all the chrome trim fuck...makes my impala look like a box on wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya right!! six treys are one of the most LOVED impalas  you jus lucky you dont got sooo many dam moldings. they took forever to get off. and i still got to do the driver side :uh:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 09:45 PM~16739096
> *ohhh...i hate fucking with stereo's...i need to switch out my RCA's on my amp i think the wire is broken inside cause every time i hit a bump they cut out and all the grounds are tight i have too wiggle the RCA's behind the deck
> *


damn that sucks dogg.. u find out wat it was?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:47 PM~16739106
> *ya right!! six treys are one of the most LOVED impalas    you jus lucky you dont got sooo many dam moldings. they took forever to get off. and i still got to do the driver side  :uh:
> *


fuck no Six Foe's are :biggrin: :biggrin: shit ur lucky ur mouldings are put on the right way...the guy who had it before riveted mine on :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 26 2010, 10:45 PM~16739091-->
> 
> 
> 
> what u mean?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like its smashed in, or am i tripin? i might be bc im tired as f*k :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:46 PM~16739102
> *brought a piece of history home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir :biggrin: she will be put away for a while tho till im ready to work on it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:47 PM~16739109
> *damn that sucks dogg.. u find out wat it was?
> *


yea its just my RCA's i have some other ones but i dont feel like pulling the bad ones out and re run them under the carpet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16739118
> *it looks like its smashed in, or am i tripin? i might be bc im tired as f*k  :happysad:
> yessir  :biggrin:  she will be put away for a while tho till im ready to work on it
> *


lol na its not bent in.. its just the way i sanded it makes it look like that..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:48 PM~16739118
> *it looks like its smashed in, or am i tripin? i might be bc im tired as f*k  :happysad:
> yessir  :biggrin:  she will be put away for a while tho till im ready to work on it
> *


u put a setup back in it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Feb 26 2010, 07:54 PM~16737643-->
> 
> 
> 
> almost there eh. its gonna look good man. i dunno on a color yet, the possibilities are endless... :biggrin:
> was up dude im good, jus happy its the weekend, now i can turn some wrenches on my ride  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:54 PM~16737644
> *i wuz like its still meat
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16737650
> *   im still waiting on the mechanic for my monte
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16737666
> *seems like mechanics everywhere like to lag it lol
> *


thats why i'm my own mechanic :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 09:49 PM~16739125
> *yea its just my RCA's i have some other ones but i dont feel like pulling the bad ones out and re run them under the carpet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha damn.. what kinda system u have? i feel like going out n just fuckin wit it to see if i can learn.. but i think i need to splice wires n shit n i dont even have the right tools  shit i dont even have carpet..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16739134
> *
> :biggrin:
> :0
> thats why i'm my own mechanic :biggrin:
> *


  X2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:51 PM~16739138
> *haha damn.. what kinda system u have? i feel like going out n just fuckin wit it to see if i can learn.. but i think i need to splice wires n shit n i dont even have the right tools  shit i dont even have carpet..
> *


nothing special just a Pioneer deck and 2 6X9s in the back and 2 6 1/2s in the kick panels and a 6X9 in the dash


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16739154
> *nothing special just a Pioneer deck and 2 6X9s in the back and 2 6 1/2s in the kick panels and a 6X9 in the dash
> *


whats the model number on the deck? no subs?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:48 PM~16739115
> *fuck no Six Foe's are :biggrin:  :biggrin: shit ur lucky ur mouldings are put on the right way...the guy who had it before riveted mine on :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


wtf!!! :wow: oh man an i thought mine were bad, the clips on mine were rotted so bad im suprised they weren falling off on the freeway, not that i drove fast or anything :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:53 PM~16739160
> *whats the model number on the deck? no subs?
> *


i dont remember its a older deck...naw no subs yet but im gonna get 3 10s from a homie gotta find me a amp to push em...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Feb 26 2010, 10:49 PM~16739127-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol na its not bent in.. its just the way i sanded it makes it look like that..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i see! optical illusions :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16739133
> *u put a setup back in it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> na jus pulled the springs out the back so noone can make away with it down the driveway easily  ill juice it back up tho
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16739134
> *
> thats why i'm my own mechanic :biggrin:
> *


x2 on that


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:54 PM~16739164
> *wtf!!! :wow:  oh man an i thought mine were bad, the clips on mine were rotted so bad im suprised they weren falling off on the freeway, not that i drove fast or anything  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea im probably just gonna replace the tape and cover up the holes and buy clips for it do it the right way...the guy that had it before me must have got a hold of a rivet gun and was drunk cause he pretty much riveted everything on the car...its got a fucken gun rack on the bottom side of the trunk :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 PM~16739176
> *oh i see! optical illusions  :biggrin:
> na jus pulled the springs out the back so noone can make away with it down the driveway easily    ill juice it back up tho
> x2 on that
> *


haha whats the rack set up for?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 08:34 PM~16738013-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn 58 looks waaaaaayyyyy different...cant wait too see it done...
> whats everyone doing tonight...shit im bout too eat chicken right now hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16738067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty as fuck underneath thats what happens when u cruise in the rain hahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: is that your pops g house :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 09:11 PM~16738342
> *thanks wanna take it out...got the other batts charging right now getting it ready for tomorrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16738439
> *sick.. i was gonna do my system today but my step dad didnt so no luck..
> 
> how was ur day?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit toss it in yourself its not that hard homie i did mine second time  the first time my homie helped :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 09:30 PM~16738490
> *raining hella...supposed to clean up tomorrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope tomorrows nice i wanna wash my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16739067
> *heres some more pics of the tear down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16739088
> *na its not painted yet but i have decided on a color for it, black on black on black   . an thanks but i got waaayyy too many rides as it is lol check out the brew to, i finally get her home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 10:58 PM~16739199
> *chillin
> :biggrin: is that your pops g house :cheesy:
> 
> shit toss it in yourself its not that hard homie i did mine second time  the first time my homie helped :happysad:
> i hope tomorrows nice i wanna wash my car
> :0
> 
> *


yea thats the Boathouse fucken car is huge my car barely fits behind it in the garage the rubbers on my bumper guard have to be touching his bumper for it to fit :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i need to wash my car too...wheels are all nasty looking and paint looks brown hate the rain


----------



## six trey impala

heres some more recent pics of it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16739169-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont remember its a older deck...naw no subs yet but im gonna get 3 10s from a homie gotta find me a amp to push em...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale.. what kind u want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16739176
> *oh i see! optical illusions  :biggrin:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha u could say that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16739199
> *
> shit toss it in yourself its not that hard homie i did mine second time  the first time my homie helped :happysad:
> 
> *


anyy tips on how to do it.. cuz im completely lost n dont kno where to start..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:57 PM~16739185
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: yea im probably just gonna replace the tape and cover up the holes and buy clips for it do it the right way...the guy that had it before me must have got a hold of a rivet gun and was drunk cause he pretty much riveted everything on the car...its got a fucken gun rack on the bottom side of the trunk :happysad:
> 
> haha whats the rack set up for?
> *


lol, mine has diamond plate for floor boards top that :0 lol. eh i would keep that gun rack ya never know it might come in handy :biggrin: 

sadly the rack was hacked out, an yes i do mean hacked  i dont even have any pics of the trunk when it was all nice an purdy. ill get a pic of it tomorrow


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 10:51 PM~16739140-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:54 PM~16739164
> *wtf!!! :wow:  oh man an i thought mine were bad, the clips on mine were rotted so bad im suprised they weren falling off on the freeway, not that i drove fast or anything  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:55 PM~16739169
> *i dont remember its a older deck...naw no subs yet but im gonna get 3 10s from a homie gotta find me a amp to push em...
> *


is it sorta like this










i got a 6 1/2 in my kick panel and 2 6x9s in the back with one tweeter and its crystal clear only distorts when i add bass  











this is my system 10'' 120 watt phoenix gold sub its used but still bumps like a mofo i also got a 10'' thunder series MTX sub and the amp is a Coustic 240 watt i had the scosche amp kit replaced the power wire with a thicker one :cheesy: and now it has alot of power :wow: sounds like i have 2 10s in it


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:04 PM~16739244
> *heres some more recent pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im in love  is it lifted


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:07 PM~16739261
> *lol, mine has diamond plate for floor boards top that  :0  lol. eh i would keep that gun rack ya never know it might come in handy  :biggrin:
> 
> sadly the rack was hacked out, an yes i do mean hacked    i dont even have any pics of the trunk when it was all nice an purdy. ill get a pic of it tomorrow
> *


WTF??!! u should reinforce ur frame with diamond plate so it matches :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yea shit i gotta keep it back there so i can mount my musket so when i got hunting for them dang *****


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 11:07 PM~16739268
> *:biggrin:
> is it sorta like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 6 1/2 in my kick panel and 2 6x9s in the back with one tweeter and its crystal clear only distorts when i add bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my system 10'' 120 watt phoenix gold sub its used but still bumps like a mofo i also got a 10'' thunder series MTX sub and the amp is a Coustic 240 watt i had the scosche amp kit replaced the power wire with a thicker one :cheesy: and now it has alot of power :wow: sounds like i have 2 10s in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its pretty damn close...its either one model older or one newer :biggrin: :biggrin: 
mine sounds hella clear too...just no bass  :biggrin: :biggrin: its ok oldies dont sound good bumping anyways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:08 PM~16739273
> *im in love    is it lifted
> *


no but its for sale :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:09 PM~16739280
> *WTF??!! u should reinforce ur frame with diamond plate so it matches :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yea shit i gotta keep it back there so i can mount my musket so when i got hunting for them dang *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
tomorrow if it dont rain ill pull it out an take some more pics.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16739296
> *no but its for sale :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


lol what arent you tryin to sell? whats the ticket on it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:16 PM~16739334
> *lol what arent you tryin to sell? whats the ticket on it?
> *


everything's for sale for the right price :biggrin: :biggrin: 
5500 obo


----------



## six trey impala

One of the baddest songs to go dippin too

aI0YcHLs9nA&feature


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:17 PM~16739340
> *everything's for sale for the right price :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 5500 obo
> *


nice too bad i got too many dam cars already, my lady wont let me get anymore till i get rid of one of mine


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:23 PM~16739375
> *nice too bad i got too many dam cars already, my lady wont let me get anymore till i get rid of one of mine
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16739289-->
> 
> 
> 
> its pretty damn close...its either one model older or one newer :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> mine sounds hella clear too...just no bass   :biggrin:  :biggrin: its ok oldies dont sound good bumping anyways :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't have the sub on when i have oldies playing :thumbsdown: :biggrin: only time i have subs on is when i'm listen to rap, corridos, or when i'm rocking out :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:21 PM~16739367
> *One of the baddest songs to go dippin too
> 
> aI0YcHLs9nA&feature
> *


hell yeah fool ralfi is a bad ass singer man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 11:25 PM~16739390
> *i don't have the sub on when i have oldies playing :thumbsdown: :biggrin: only time i have subs on is when i'm listen to rap, corridos, or when i'm rocking out :biggrin:
> hell yeah fool ralfi is a bad ass singer man
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yea crazy how that foo got killed cause of his brother...guess u can only play the game for so long till the game is over.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:24 PM~16739385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea buddy :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:26 PM~16739402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea buddy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:21 PM~16739367
> *One of the baddest songs to go dippin too
> 
> aI0YcHLs9nA&feature
> *


 :boink: that be some babymakin music


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 PM~16739414
> *:boink:  that be some babymakin music
> *


uhhhhhhhhhh-hhhhhuuuuuuhhhhhh :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16739088
> *na its not painted yet but i have decided on a color for it, black on black on black   . an thanks but i got waaayyy too many rides as it is lol check out the brew to, i finally get her home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is sick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16739430
> *that is sick
> *


its a OG in the lowrider game :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:29 PM~16739421
> *uhhhhhhhhhh-hhhhhuuuuuuhhhhhh :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


jus dont be silly an wrap that willy or youll be buyin diapers like me instead of car parts :|


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 PM~16739439
> *jus dont be silly an wrap that willy or youll be buyin diapers like me instead of car parts  :|
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll keep that in mind...when did u have a kid?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16739430-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank ya
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 PM~16739438
> *its a OG in the lowrider game :biggrin:
> *


yes it is, i feel lucky to have been able to pick it up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:32 PM~16739438
> *its a OG in the lowrider game :biggrin:
> *


my cousin had a lac that kinda resembles that one...doc painted it it was in t.i.'s top back video


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:33 PM~16739444
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i'll keep that in mind...when did u have a kid?
> *


my son is almost two years old  ironically my car has been down for that same amount of time lol


----------



## dropped_97blazer

anyone have steps of how to install a stereo/??????????????


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 PM~16739454
> *my cousin had a lac that kinda resembles that one...doc painted it it was in t.i.'s top back video
> *


any pics of it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:35 PM~16739461
> *my son is almost two years old    ironically my car has been down for that same amount of time lol
> *


damn how long has it been since u've been in here?? i dont remember u having a kid


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16739464
> *any pics of it?
> *


I'll look for some...I'm gonna need help posting the video again :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16739474
> *I'll look for some...I'm gonna need help posting the video again  :biggrin:
> *


do the same thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

this is rocky padillas sickest song in my opinion...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16739471
> *damn how long has it been since u've been in here?? i dont remember u having a kid
> *


i been in here for a while, but i dont think i ever posted anything about it. didn figure anybody wanted to hear about it lol


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16739474
> *I'll look for some...I'm gonna need help posting the video again  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:40 PM~16739496
> *i been in here for a while, but i dont think i ever posted anything about it. didn figure anybody wanted to hear about it lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats coo pretty soon he's gonna be punking u to drive the 58 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 11:00 PM~16739212-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea thats the Boathouse fucken car is huge my car barely fits behind it in the garage the rubbers on my bumper guard have to be touching his bumper for it to fit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i need to wash my car too...wheels are all nasty looking and paint looks brown hate the rain
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 11:04 PM~16739244
> *heres some more recent pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 11:07 PM~16739259
> *orale.. what kind u want?
> haha u could say that
> anyy tips on how to do it.. cuz im completely lost n dont kno where to start..
> *


its real easy homie

first off make sure all the wire are long enough

first take your seat out unless it has buckets just take one out now feel under the back seat for bolts their should only be 2 unbolt the seat

now its time to hook up the remote and RCA's run the wires under the carpet

push the wires under back seat i suggest having a homie help you on this part cause you need someone to help look for the wires cause you'll be going back and forth getting pissed :biggrin: 

run the power wire through one of the openings in the fender, when you do this you gotta look through where the door and the fender have gap

look for the wire, once you pull the wire through their run it to where the door doesn't rub the wire(trust me my car almost went up in flames :wow: ) 

same step when getting the power wire to the trunk

now trim the rubber off the wires and start hooking the wires up power(power)-rem( blue remote wire)-gnd(ground)

when hooking up the sum to the amp the bridge looks like the on some amps

+-+- the speaker wire should have a line on it and thats positive and the one that doesn't is negative

did i miss anything fellas :0


----------



## BigVics58

she still got the swivel seats! lol my favorite part of the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:26 PM~16739394
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yea crazy how that foo got killed cause of his brother...guess u can only play the game for so long till the game is over.
> *


yeah some crazy fuckin chit :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16739471-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn how long has it been since u've been in here?? i dont remember u having a kid
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:40 PM~16739496
> *i been in here for a while, but i dont think i ever posted anything about it. didn figure anybody wanted to hear about it lol
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

yea i think beto's got the stereo shit covered hahaha
i hate fucking with that shit...no patience


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:43 PM~16739518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she still got the swivel seats! lol my favorite part of the whole car  :biggrin:
> *


i say restore it but 90 it out


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:41 PM~16739504
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats coo pretty soon he's gonna be punking u to drive the 58 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  i know dam he is growing too fast


----------



## six trey impala

man i cant get used too those tribal patterns...i like patterns that go with body lines...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:46 PM~16739537
> *  i know dam he is growing too fast
> *


i think its hella cool when younger kids show so much interest in cars...my lil nephew is only 7 and he already knows hella on cars he already knows how to tell apart all the g-bodies and Impala's, he even knows how too hit the switch probably better then most people with hydraulics


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:51 PM~16739567
> *i think its hella cool when younger kids show so much interest in cars...my lil nephew is only 7 and he already knows hella on cars he already knows how to tell apart all the g-bodies and Impala's, he even knows how too hit the switch probably better then most people with hydraulics*


 :uh: hey I try alright! thats all that counts haha my niece is into cars too its crazy cuz she's 2 1/2 but she is as smart as a 5 year old if not smarter and she can hit the switch too haha I'm gonna try to get a video of her 2mrw :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:44 PM~16739528
> *yea i think beto's got the stereo shit covered hahaha
> i hate fucking with that shit...no patience
> *


no patience here either homie thats why i treat myself to nice smoke afterwords :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 PM~16739581
> *:uh: hey I try alright! thats all that counts haha my niece is into cars too its crazy cuz she's 2 1/2 but she is as smart as a 5 year old if not smarter and she can hit the switch too haha I'm gonna try to get a video of her 2mrw  :biggrin:
> *


haha yea my nephew first learned how to hit the switch when he was 5 he can catch it pretty good when hopping...its cool cause alot of the shit he likes on the cars i like too...like on the Impala's he likes em with the skirts when i brought my car home after we put the setup in it he was like "hey why did u take the skirts off??" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 26 2010, 11:46 PM~16739536-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say restore it but 90 it out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what my plans are
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 11:47 PM~16739545
> *man i cant get used too those tribal patterns...i like patterns that go with body lines...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some love it some hate it, i usually hate the tribal thing to but i remember this car from when i was in high school an i still love it :dunno: . my son is already into cars, he sits in the front seat an trys to reach for the stereo lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 26 2010, 11:50 PM~16739562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a bad ass lac, looks clean in the video


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:48 PM~16739552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean lac


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 26 2010, 11:55 PM~16739584-->
> 
> 
> 
> no patience here either homie thats why i treat myself to nice smoke afterwords :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lucky ass
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:56 PM~16739595
> *haha yea my nephew first learned how to hit the switch when he was 5 he can catch it pretty good when hopping...its cool cause alot of the shit he likes on the cars i like too...like on the Impala's he likes em with the skirts when i brought my car home after we put the setup in it he was like "hey why did u take the skirts off??"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good eye


----------



## E-Town520

he sold the lac for 22 g's I think


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 10:56 PM~16739595
> *haha yea my nephew first learned how to hit the switch when he was 5 he can catch it pretty good when hopping...its cool cause alot of the shit he likes on the cars i like too...like on the Impala's he likes em with the skirts when i brought my car home after we put the setup in it he was like "hey why did u take the skirts off??"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats tight my niece likes ridin with me and she'll say nino hit the switches loco


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:00 AM~16739617
> *he sold the lac for 22 g's I think
> *


i think i seen some pics of it in the 90 fest, but i think they were old ones


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:01 PM~16739630
> *i think i seen some pics of it in the 90 fest, but i think they were old ones
> *


probly, I dont even know where that car is at but doc did a damn good job on the paint :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:59 PM~16739613
> *lucky ass
> good eye
> *


yea he's hella funny...my bro's building the 66 Impala for him and i remember one day he was like hey one of these days when i finish the 66 and im older we can go by ur school and go pick up girls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 11:58 PM~16739600
> *exactly what my plans are
> some love it some hate it, i usually hate the tribal thing to but i remember this car from when i was in high school an i still love it  :dunno: . my son is already into cars, he sits in the front seat an trys to reach for the stereo lol
> 
> that is a bad ass lac, looks clean in the video
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:01 AM~16739629
> *haha thats tight my niece likes ridin with me and she'll say nino hit the switches loco
> *


its cool seeing the kids at car shows wearing car club shirts or helping cleaning the cars.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:03 PM~16739641
> *yea he's hella funny...my bro's building the 66 Impala for him and i remember one day he was like hey one of these days when i finish the 66 and im older we can go by ur school and go pick up girls :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: take him now that yours is lifted you get even more attention when you got a lil brother/nephew/niece riding with you :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Feb 26 2010, 11:59 PM~16739613-->
> 
> 
> 
> lucky ass
> good eye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:03 AM~16739641
> *yea he's hella funny...my bro's building the 66 Impala for him and i remember one day he was like hey one of these days when i finish the 66 and im older we can go by ur school and go pick up girls :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:04 PM~16739649
> *its cool seeing the kids at car shows wearing car club shirts or helping cleaning the cars.
> *


my niece is getting a shirt made that says HOOD STARS and around it it says Nino's Cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:04 AM~16739655
> *:roflmao: take him now that yours is lifted you get even more attention when you got a lil brother/nephew/niece riding with you  :biggrin:
> *


yea he likes rollin in cars with switches...whenever we go places like out of town i say he's my son and that im a single father :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:08 PM~16739677
> *yea he likes rollin in cars with switches...whenever we go places like out of town i say he's my son and that im a single father :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your gonna attract a lot of single moms


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:06 AM~16739665
> *my niece is getting a shirt made that says HOOD STARS and around it it says Nino's Cheerleader  :biggrin:
> *


thats badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:09 AM~16739687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your gonna attract a lot of single moms
> *


trying too attract the single ladies that want to lick the wounds of being a single father :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:09 PM~16739689
> *thats badass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


her and my girl are my #1 fans they make all the more better for me to do what I do :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:10 PM~16739699
> *trying too attract the single ladies that want to lick the wounds of being a single father :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Cougars or MILFS :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Check out this pic of my old dog...posted up in front of the 63 hahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:12 AM~16739710
> *Cougars or MILFS  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


both hahaha fuck that i'd feel hella weird being with a older lady with a kid almost my age or that is my age haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:15 PM~16739726
> *both hahaha fuck that i'd feel hella weird being with a older lady with a kid almost my age or that is my age haha
> *


you guys could share a bunk bed :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:10 AM~16739699
> *trying too attract the single ladies that want to lick the wounds of being a single father :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:17 AM~16739733
> *you guys could share a bunk bed  :dunno:
> *


fuck that...i'll stick with high school chicks around my age :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:18 PM~16739746
> *fuck that...i'll stick with high school chicks around my age :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

When you were in school or if u r still in school...was there any low lows or cool cars at ur school?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:20 PM~16739751
> *When you were in school or if u r still in school...was there any low lows or cool cars at ur school?
> *


I had an '86 regal when I was a sophmore, my cousin had his cutty, my homie had his bro's LS but they put 26's on it :twak: and a couple other dudes would take their cousins, bro's, dad's ride every now and then


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:22 AM~16739767
> *I had an '86 regal when I was a sophmore, my cousin had his cutty, my homie had his bro's LS but they put 26's on it  :twak: and a couple other dudes would take their cousins, bro's, dad's ride every now and then
> *


damn at my school theres only a couple that i've seen every once in a while...theres 2 regals on chrome wires ones cream looks just like my old one then the other is charcoal grey, then there used to be a purple 79 monte on wires then this girl used to drive a clean ass silver and black 77 monte on 13s and then my car but i've only taken my car twice...everyone says that the cream regal is the baddest lowrider at school so ima have to take the 63 and repo my crown back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:25 PM~16739789
> *damn at my school theres only a couple that i've seen every once in a while...theres 2 regals on chrome wires ones cream looks just like my old one then the other is charcoal grey, then there used to be a purple 79 monte on wires then this girl used to drive a clean ass silver and black 77 monte on 13s and then my car but i've only taken my car twice...everyone says that the cream regal is the baddest lowrider at school so ima have to take the 63 and repo my crown back  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go bang on that fool and then lay the ass out :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:26 AM~16739792
> *go bang on that fool and then lay the ass out  :biggrin:
> *


haha ever since i first took my car too school now whenever the girls see me there like hey wheres your car at? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:20 AM~16739751
> *When you were in school or if u r still in school...was there any low lows or cool cars at ur school?
> *


not really just alot of red necks, diesels, and 4x4s the only nice cars i saw where in the auto body shop they had a 72 monte in their :0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 PM~16739799
> *haha ever since i first took my car too school now whenever the girls see me there like hey wheres your car at? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I woulda said something dumb :roflmao: I was the class clown


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 12:28 AM~16739802
> *not really just alot of red necks, diesels, and 4x4s the only nice cars i saw where in the auto body shop they had a 72 monte in their :0
> *


theres alot more newer cars at my school that are nice...the last day of school last year i took my car it was sick hella people were jockin it that was the first time i took it and first time anyone found out i had it...i cruised down too the other high school with a couple homies theres hella white girls there and they were jockin hard too haha sluts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:30 AM~16739815
> *I woulda said something dumb  :roflmao: I was the class clown
> *


yea i was thinking the same thing ur probably thinking :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 27 2010, 12:25 AM~16739789-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn at my school theres only a couple that i've seen every once in a while...theres 2 regals on chrome wires ones cream looks just like my old one then the other is charcoal grey, then there used to be a purple 79 monte on wires then this girl used to drive a clean ass silver and black 77 monte on 13s and then my car but i've only taken my car twice...everyone says that the cream regal is the baddest lowrider at school so ima have to take the 63 and repo my crown back  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a chick driving a 77 monte :cheesy: hook me up with a # lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:26 AM~16739792
> *go bang on that fool and then lay the ass out  :biggrin:
> *


x2 flick that switch and then when you get your reinforcements done hit back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16739827
> *yea i was thinking the same thing ur probably thinking :naughty:  :naughty:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 12:32 AM~16739830
> *a chick driving a 77 monte :cheesy: hook me up with a # lol
> x2 flick that switch and then when you get your reinforcements done hit back bumper :biggrin:
> *


the car was fucken clean...

yea for now i can lift the front and drop the back and hit bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:33 PM~16739836
> *the car was fucken clean...
> 
> yea for now i can lift the front and drop the back and hit bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha atleast your on the bumper


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:33 AM~16739836
> *the car was fucken clean...
> 
> yea for now i can lift the front and drop the back and hit bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 

this weather needs to start getting better so i can get some more bidness


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:37 AM~16739856
> *haha atleast your on the bumper
> *


haha yup...is there any kick it spots over there where u guys are from??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 11:38 PM~16739859
> *
> 
> this weather needs to start getting better so i can get some more bidness
> *


shit you should be poppin' soon you know everyone wants their car lookin good after bad weather :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:40 AM~16739870
> *shit you should be poppin' soon you know everyone wants their car lookin good after bad weather  :biggrin:
> *


yup...i got 4 cars already lined up for me as soon as the weather gets better


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:40 PM~16739866
> *haha yup...is there any kick it spots over there where u guys are from??
> *


there's a couple spots in town but for us we gotta go outta town to hit the good spots which is either 14 miles away or 57 miles away..alot of the local riders dont bond haha like they're cool with us when we're not cruising but when we are they're a whole different person


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739886
> *there's a couple spots in town but for us we gotta go outta town to hit the good spots which is either 14 miles away or 57 miles away..alot of the local riders dont bond haha like they're cool with us when we're not cruising but when we are they're a whole different person
> *


there isnt really any kick it spots here...besides my house or my bro's


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:44 PM~16739900
> *there isnt really any kick it spots here...besides my house or my bro's
> *


we usually kick it at my moms house they're always doin stuff so we all pull up and just chill outside my club is the only 1 that cruises every weekend...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:45 AM~16739909
> *we usually kick it at my moms house they're always doin stuff so we all pull up and just chill outside my club is the only 1 that cruises every weekend...
> *


me my pops my bro and a couple other homies are the ones that usually are the ones that cruise every weekend in the summer and we bbq every weekend too :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:47 PM~16739913
> *me my pops my bro and a couple other homies are the ones that usually are the ones that cruise every weekend in the summer and we bbq every weekend too :biggrin:
> *


yea us too we got 6 members right now my lil bro is getting a car too but 4 of us are between 16-20 and people trip out when they see a bunch of youngsters pull up together in lowriders either at the stores the parks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 12:50 AM~16739927
> *yea us too we got 6 members right now my lil bro is getting a car too but 4 of us are between 16-20 and people trip out when they see a bunch of youngsters pull up together in lowriders either at the stores the parks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what kind of car is ur bro getting?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 11:50 PM~16739928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what kind of car is ur bro getting?
> *


he wants a monte carlo...but he's thinking of getting an s10 :biggrin: I tld him to get the truck


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 27 2010, 12:40 AM~16739866-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha yup...is there any kick it spots over there where u guys are from??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at night cops closed it down due to gang shit  :uh: :angry: but during the till 10pm you can kick it at the park and cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:40 AM~16739870
> *shit you should be poppin' soon you know everyone wants their car lookin good after bad weather  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got 2 cars lined up but i'm waiting on dude
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739882
> *yup...i got 4 cars already lined up for me as soon as the weather gets better
> *


 polo how much you charge :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Feb 27 2010, 12:51 AM~16739939-->
> 
> 
> 
> he wants a monte carlo...but he's thinking of getting an s10  :biggrin: I tld him to get the truck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too bad u guys werent closer the cutty would be a sick ass project
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 12:54 AM~16739951
> *not at night cops closed it down due to gang shit   :uh:  :angry: but during the till 10pm you can kick it at the park and cruise
> i got 2 cars lined up but i'm waiting on dude
> polo how much you charge :0
> *


cars i charge 40 trucks 50 and thats just too buff and wax, i dont clean the interior anymore :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 01:08 AM~16740011
> *too bad u guys werent closer the cutty would be a sick ass project
> cars i charge 40 trucks 50 and thats just too buff and wax, i dont clean the interior anymore :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

hey talk to yall manana


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 01:12 AM~16740028
> *hey talk to yall manana
> *


yea ima go pass out too laters


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:08 AM~16740011
> *too bad u guys werent closer the cutty would be a sick ass project
> cars i charge 40 trucks 50 and thats just too buff and wax, i dont clean the interior anymore :biggrin:
> *


yea I knw I tld him bout it too but he dont have the mind of a lowrider yet...he's stuck on how my mc's have looked and how he wants his mini truck so when u tell him about another car he's kinda like whatever about it he'll just agree with u haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 01:12 AM~16740031
> *yea I knw I tld him bout it too but he dont have the mind of a lowrider yet...he's stuck on how my mc's have looked and how he wants his mini truck so when u tell him about another car he's kinda like whatever about it he'll just agree with u haha
> *


yea i wanna get 1200 for it


----------



## E-Town520

alrite check you guys out later :wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:13 AM~16740034
> *yea i wanna get 1200 for it
> *


I'll ask around town my boy was looking for a cutty he was gonna go to new mex for 1


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 27 2010, 01:14 AM~16740038
> *I'll ask around town my boy was looking for a cutty he was gonna go to new mex for 1
> *


yea shit this one runs and drives real good...it needs body work, but its a driving project and its got the euro clip and the buckets and the rest of the options


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:16 AM~16740044
> *yea shit this one runs and drives real good...it needs body work, but its a driving project and its got the euro clip and the buckets and the rest of the options
> *


I'll tell him 2mrw so he can get on here and check it out


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16739512
> *
> clean
> its real easy homie
> 
> first off make sure all the wire are long enough
> 
> first take your seat out unless it has buckets just take one out now feel under the back seat for bolts their should only be 2 unbolt the seat
> 
> now its time to hook up the remote and RCA's run the wires under the carpet
> 
> push the wires under back seat i suggest having a homie help you on this part cause you need someone to help look for the wires cause you'll be going back and forth getting pissed :biggrin:
> 
> run the power wire through one of the openings in the fender, when you do this you gotta look through where the door and the fender have gap
> 
> look for the wire, once you pull the wire through their run it to where the door doesn't rub the wire(trust me my car almost went up in flames :wow: )
> 
> same step when getting the power wire to the trunk
> 
> now trim the rubber off the wires and start hooking the wires up power(power)-rem( blue remote wire)-gnd(ground)
> 
> when hooking up the sum to the amp the bridge looks like the on some amps
> 
> +-+- the speaker wire should have a line on it and thats positive and the one that doesn't is negative
> 
> did i miss anything fellas :0
> *


thats to hook up a stereo or amp? rite now i jus need to hook up the stereo..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 01:25 AM~16739789
> *damn at my school theres only a couple that i've seen every once in a while...theres 2 regals on chrome wires ones cream looks just like my old one then the other is charcoal grey, then there used to be a purple 79 monte on wires then this girl used to drive a clean ass silver and black 77 monte on 13s and then my car but i've only taken my car twice...everyone says that the cream regal is the baddest lowrider at school so ima have to take the 63 and repo my crown back  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess what, nothin here! well lowriderwise anyway, there are a few donks here n there like a brandywine 75 caprice vert on 4s... theres also a few stock muscle cars like a stock red 66, baldwin motion 70 1/2 camaro, 65 mustang, and 72 chevelle.. ima be the first lowrider in a while


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 27 2010, 05:18 AM~16740543
> *guess what, nothin here! well lowriderwise anyway, there are a few donks here n there like a brandywine 75 caprice vert on 4s... theres also a few stock muscle cars like a stock red 66, baldwin motion 70 1/2 camaro, 65 mustang, and 72 chevelle.. ima be the first lowrider in a while
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup foo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 27 2010, 01:51 AM~16740152
> *thats to hook up a stereo or amp? rite now i jus need to hook up the stereo..
> *


ok that for the amp :biggrin: sorry i was fucked up last night on some orange kush :420: :wow: 

ok well were the stereo goes in the dash their should be a yellow wire thats your battery wire

connect it to the yellow wire and the red wire of the stereo

but now if you want to keep the memory on it run a wire from the positive on the battery to the red wire on the stereo that should turn the stereo on when you turn the car on if it doesn't you need to plug the antenna in

ok do you know if your car already has speaker wires?


----------



## six trey impala

went cruising today...car drives with the ass on the ground looked pretty sick


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 09:13 PM~16745902
> *went cruising today...car drives with the ass on the ground looked pretty sick
> *


 :biggrin: damn :wow: damn i cleaned my car today and it suppose to rain tomorrow


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739512
> *
> clean
> its real easy homie
> 
> first off make sure all the wire are long enough
> 
> first take your seat out unless it has buckets just take one out now feel under the back seat for bolts their should only be 2 unbolt the seat
> 
> now its time to hook up the remote and RCA's run the wires under the carpet
> 
> push the wires under back seat i suggest having a homie help you on this part cause you need someone to help look for the wires cause you'll be going back and forth getting pissed :biggrin:
> 
> run the power wire through one of the openings in the fender, when you do this you gotta look through where the door and the fender have gap
> 
> look for the wire, once you pull the wire through their run it to where the door doesn't rub the wire(trust me my car almost went up in flames :wow: )
> 
> same step when getting the power wire to the trunk
> 
> now trim the rubber off the wires and start hooking the wires up power(power)-rem( blue remote wire)-gnd(ground)
> 
> when hooking up the sum to the amp the bridge looks like the on some amps
> 
> +-+- the speaker wire should have a line on it and thats positive and the one that doesn't is negative
> 
> did i miss anything fellas :0
> *


i wouldnt do that, if you want real clean and real safe then it is nothing to take interior pieces off to make sure it is that way. Exposed wires is a no-no and looks liek crap. only place you should see them is when they connect with your amp, safetly of course.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 01:16 AM~16740044
> *yea shit this one runs and drives real good...it needs body work, but its a driving project and its got the euro clip and the buckets and the rest of the options
> *


If you part it out I got dibs on the euro clip :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: FINALLY 16!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 27 2010, 10:13 PM~16745902
> *went cruising today...car drives with the ass on the ground looked pretty sick
> *


Picccccs or its your imagination :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 02:17 AM~16747804
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: FINALLY 16!!
> *


:wave: happy b day


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 01:17 AM~16747804
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: FINALLY 16!!
> *


Happy birfday young buck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 28 2010, 06:00 AM~16748411
> *Picccccs or its your imagination  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get a pic of it laying ass while i was driving cause i was driving smart one :biggrin: :biggrin: but i got some other pics earlier that day...its not all the way locked up in the back it goes up i tiny bit more cause i have the shocks on it and im afraid of tearing them out if i pull them out i'll get a bigger lock up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 09:21 AM~16749370
> *Happy birfday young buck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 09:25 AM~16749387
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 01:17 AM~16747804
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: FINALLY 16!!
> *


happy birthday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet 2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 02:17 AM~16747804
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: FINALLY 16!!
> *


happy bday bro


----------



## six trey impala

Parting out the Cutty let me know if anyone wants parts...


----------



## ElMonte74'

had a good day went for a ride in my homies stang, had a couple beers, smoked a couple bowls, played some cod, and had some damn good steaks :wow: :drool: and my homies got some candy ideas planned for my monte :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thanks to everyone.. :happysad: damn felt kinda bad today.. my gramma didnt come to my bday party today n shes came every year n she didnt come just cuz of my step dad.. fucked up thing is that she just kept making up excuses that she was almost here n that she had to go to the store real quick..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 10:57 PM~16756396
> *thanks to everyone.. :happysad: damn felt kinda bad today.. my gramma didnt come to my bday party today n shes came every year n she didnt come just cuz of my step dad.. fucked up thing is that she just kept making up excuses that she was almost here n that she had to go to the store real quick..
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16756424
> *damn that sucks
> *


i kno dogg.. but fuck it shit happens.. how was ur day?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:05 PM~16756495
> *i kno dogg.. but fuck it shit happens.. how was ur day?
> *


it was alright...trying too get some money found this other car i want


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 10:11 PM~16756599
> *it was alright...trying too get some money found this other car i want
> *


koo koo.. what kind got pics? 

i got 95 bucks today for my bday.. n i got 2 oz's to slang


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:13 PM~16756617
> *koo koo.. what kind got pics?
> 
> i got 95 bucks today for my bday.. n i got 2 oz's to slang
> *


its not a lowrider thats for sure...its a lil honda


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:13 PM~16756617
> *koo koo.. what kind got pics?
> 
> i got 95 bucks today for my bday.. n i got 2 oz's to slang
> *


 :0  an once here goes for 50-60 depending on who you get it from since my dealer is my homie i can probably get it for 50 and a half for 25  i was thinking about slanging :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 10:13 PM~16756629
> *its not a lowrider thats for sure...its a lil honda
> *


honda?? why????


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:18 PM~16756706
> *honda?? why????
> *


cause i already got a lowrider and need something to drive daily...plus i've always liked hondas


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 28 2010, 10:17 PM~16756698
> *:0   an once here goes for 50-60 depending on who you get it from since my dealer is my homie i can probably get it for 50 and a half for 25  i was thinking about slanging :0
> *


yuup.. the way ima slang it ima get bout 70-80 bucks profit.. 

i got this for 45 :biggrin: homie hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 10:18 PM~16756714
> *cause i already got a lowrider and need something to drive daily...plus i've always liked hondas
> *


koo koo.. what kind?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:20 PM~16756745
> *koo koo.. what kind?
> *


CRX


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 10:23 PM~16756791
> *CRX
> *


thats koo.. is it kinda hatchback?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 28 2010, 11:18 PM~16756714-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause i already got a lowrider and need something to drive daily...plus i've always liked hondas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it depends on the honda for me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:19 PM~16756732
> *yuup.. the way ima slang it ima get bout 70-80 bucks profit..
> 
> i got this for 45 :biggrin: homie hooked it up :biggrin:
> *


damn not bad my homie got 2 ounces for 60 :wow: my homie switches cars every 3 three months :0 and he's already been through 3 cars already and right now he's rollin a 97 linc town car singnature series :0 

it looks kinda like this one only it has 5% tint, paint is fading a bit, it has white walls not black walls










we told him to put some gold center 13's on it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

haha i've been getting different cars every couple months too lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 1 2010, 12:29 AM~16756874
> * it depends on the honda for me :biggrin:
> damn not bad my homie got 2 ounces for 60 :wow: my homie switches cars every 3 three months :0 and he's already been through 3 cars already and right now he's rollin a 97 linc town car singnature series :0
> 
> it looks kinda like this one only it has 5% tint, paint is fading a bit, it has white walls not black walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we told him to put some gold center 13's on it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16756874
> * it depends on the honda for me :biggrin:
> damn not bad my homie got 2 ounces for 60 :wow: my homie switches cars every 3 three months :0 and he's already been through 3 cars already and right now he's rollin a 97 linc town car singnature series :0
> 
> it looks kinda like this one only it has 5% tint, paint is fading a bit, it has white walls not black walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we told him to put some gold center 13's on it :biggrin:
> *


thats still a good deal dogg.. damn that would be sick dogg! wish i had the money to do that..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16756899-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha i've been getting different cars every couple months too lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 11:32 PM~16756914
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 11:34 PM~16756944
> *thats still a good deal dogg.. damn that would be sick dogg! wish i had the money to do that..
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

If money grew on trees thats the only time u'd see me raking leaves :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 11:22 PM~16757447
> *If money grew on trees thats the only time u'd see me raking leaves :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 12:53 AM~16757697
> *wat up
> *


nothing much what u up to?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 11:56 PM~16757717
> *nothing much what u up to?
> *


nothin frustrated...I got an electrical problem on my car and I think I found the problem but its been raining all day so I cant check it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 01:00 AM~16757745
> *nothin frustrated...I got an electrical problem on my car and I think I found the problem but its been raining all day so I cant check it
> *


ohhh...whats it doin


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:07 AM~16757796
> *ohhh...whats it doin
> *


everytime I hit a bump, hop, or I turn left my voltage and buckle seatbelts lights come on and then my car will start to cut out n then eventually it dies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 01:09 AM~16757811
> *everytime I hit a bump, hop, or I turn left my voltage and buckle seatbelts lights come on and then my car will start to cut out n then eventually it dies
> *


is it ur harness?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:10 AM~16757814
> *is it ur harness?
> *


I think its my positive cable to my battery I'm thinking its loose by the starter cuz everytime it dies I have to pull on the batt cable and it turns right over but we're gonna rebuild my steering column anyways


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 01:14 AM~16757835
> *I think its my positive cable to my battery I'm thinking its loose by the starter cuz everytime it dies I have to pull on the batt cable and it turns right over but we're gonna rebuild my steering column anyways
> *


ohh yea that'll do it... it'll cut off all ur power...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:20 AM~16757860
> *ohh yea that'll do it... it'll cut off all ur power...
> *


do you like the 93-96 fleetwoods?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 01:21 AM~16757865
> *do you like the 93-96 fleetwoods?
> *


yea...i like the 94-96 cause they got the LT1s


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16757928
> *yea...i like the 94-96 cause they got the LT1s
> *


I have a chance to get one right now really cheap...but I'm having some issues with my mom cuz my insurance goes under her name


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 01:41 AM~16757946
> *I have a chance to get one right now really cheap...but I'm having some issues with my mom cuz my insurance goes under her name
> *


post pic of the fleetwood


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16755526
> *Parting out the Cutty let me know if anyone wants parts...
> *


any pics of the cutty


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 1 2010, 10:12 AM~16760367
> *post pic of the fleetwood
> *


I'm gonna go by there today hopefully my boy might even trade me straight across for my regal :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 1 2010, 11:19 AM~16760450
> *any pics of the cutty
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16757928
> *yea...i like the 94-96 cause they got the LT1s
> *


after you sell the cutty you wanna buy a bangin regal? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 03:32 PM~16762635
> *after you sell the cutty you wanna buy a bangin regal?  :biggrin:
> *


give u a G for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 02:38 PM~16762682
> *give u a G for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll give u the setup and the damn gt steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 03:42 PM~16762709
> *I'll give u the setup and the damn gt steering wheel  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 02:47 PM~16762749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 04:21 PM~16763487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup doggg


----------



## six trey impala

thank you thank you...haha i need some cash money


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 03:14 PM~16762517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the price on the euro clip bro?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:21 PM~16763487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man she looks clean


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 05:29 PM~16764301
> *What's the price on the euro clip bro?
> *


1 hundred billion dollars! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16764320
> *1 hundred billion dollars!  :biggrin:
> *


I like your style :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16764374
> *I like your style :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


why thank you sir just trying to make us a dollar or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16764075
> *sup doggg
> *


wat up

Posts: *666* :burn: :sprint:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:36 PM~16764389
> *why thank you sir just trying to make us a dollar or 2  :biggrin:
> *


WHOA WHOA WHOA what is this *US* we are talking about are we married or something?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16764406
> *WHOA WHOA WHOA what is this US we are talking about are we married or something?? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I was thinking more along the lines of business partners...but u crossed the line :wow: :nono: :sprint:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:41 PM~16764453
> *:uh: I was thinking more along the lines of business partners...but u crossed the line  :wow:  :nono:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe if you ship the Regal down here for a business vehicle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:42 PM~16764462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe if you ship the Regal down here for a business vehicle  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will do as soon as I see another white vehicle sitting in my driveway :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:42 PM~16764462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe if you ship the Regal down here for a business vehicle  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make sure its got fresh pump head, soleniods, and motor cause i like hittin the switch  and a full tank of gas  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:44 PM~16764474
> *will do as soon as I see another white vehicle sitting in my driveway  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im on my way too the store right now to buy some white rattle cans for the cutty :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16764485
> *make sure its got fresh pump head, soleniods, and motor cause i like hittin the switch  and a full tank of gas   :biggrin:
> *


your tryin to make our business go bankrupt already :uh:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:45 PM~16764497
> *Im on my way too the store right now to buy some white rattle cans for the cutty :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:46 PM~16764515
> *your tryin to make our business go bankrupt already  :uh:
> *


fuck it not all businesses work out...at least i'll have the regal


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16764536
> *fuck it not all businesses work out...at least i'll have the regal
> *


 :roflmao: remind me never to go to washington :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16764550
> *:roflmao: remind me never to go to washington  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:53 PM~16764595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn conniver :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 06:54 PM~16764617
> *damn conniver  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont knock my hustle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16764734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont knock my hustle :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: more power to you! in preschool they used to call me o.g. stack-a-dolla


----------



## six trey impala

dont lie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16764841
> *dont lie
> *


ok ok


----------



## six trey impala

this is the way regals should look...thats a real lock up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:17 PM~16764904
> *this is the way regals should look...thats a real lock up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd roll it


















STRAIGHT OFF A CLIFF!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:17 PM~16764904
> *this is the way regals should look...thats a real lock up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: how would you wash something like that?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16764961
> *:wow:  how would you wash something like that?
> *


let the air out the tires duh or take a ladder :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16764955
> *I'd roll it
> STRAIGHT OFF A CLIFF!!!
> *


It would be like driving over a curb in that thing lol


----------



## six trey impala

shit the 63 is easy to wash now just lay it on the ground water runs down the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 06:21 PM~16764961
> *:wow:  how would you wash something like that?
> *


take it to a truck wash :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:23 PM~16764979
> *It would be like driving over a curb in that thing lol
> *


get the seats and everything in the cutty


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:22 PM~16764970
> *let the air out the tires duh or take a ladder :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd park next to a house and stand on the roof with a water hose :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16764979
> *It would be like driving over a curb in that thing lol
> *


it'll probly be like a lil bump huh haha


----------



## six trey impala

This is a badass model car i've always wanted too try doing something liek this lots of detail


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16765002
> *I'd park next to a house and stand on the roof with a water hose  :biggrin:
> *


and then gas brake dip til all the water comes off :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:25 PM~16765002
> *I'd park next to a house and stand on the roof with a water hose  :biggrin:
> *


can you imagine seeing that, i'd be laughing hella hard sittin on top of a house with a hose dressed liek this guy


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:24 PM~16764989
> *get the seats and everything in the cutty
> *


Lol I knew I had to pm you back about something. Mine already has the buckets


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:27 PM~16765035
> *Lol I knew I had to pm you back about something. Mine already has the buckets
> *


oh damn i forgot haha but does it have POWER BUCKETS :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## E-Town520

anybody want a regal? six trey ruined my dreams :tears:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 1 2010, 07:26 PM~16765014-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is a badass model car i've always wanted too try doing something liek this lots of detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks my 58 when it was first brought home but with more moldings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 07:26 PM~16765019
> *and then gas brake dip til all the water comes off  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yep
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:27 PM~16765030
> *can you imagine seeing that, i'd be laughing hella hard sittin on top of a house with a hose dressed liek this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol how'd you know what I wear on the weekends :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 1 2010, 07:32 PM~16765114-->
> 
> 
> 
> anybody want a regal? six trey ruined my dreams  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i'll take it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:33 PM~16765117
> *looks my 58 when it was first brought home but with more moldings
> Lol yep
> Lol how'd you know what I wear on the weekends :cheesy:
> *


GOOGLE MAPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:28 PM~16765047
> *oh damn i forgot haha but does it have POWER BUCKETS :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Unforntunatly no she doesnt


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:34 PM~16765132
> *hahaha i'll take it
> GOOGLE MAPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U CANT HAVE IT!!! :rant:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 07:35 PM~16765152
> *Unforntunatly no she doesnt
> *


yea got u on that one :biggrin: 

what else u need???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 07:36 PM~16765170
> *U CANT HAVE IT!!!  :rant:
> *


SHHHHWEEEET!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 06:36 PM~16765182
> *SHHHHWEEEET!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 07:36 PM~16765175
> *yea got u on that one :biggrin:
> 
> what else u need???
> *


T top trim


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:34 PM~16735973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car is working in both vids :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 1 2010, 08:49 PM~16765358
> *:biggrin:
> *


Is the frame fully straped?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 1 2010, 07:57 PM~16765465
> *Is the frame fully straped?
> *


like a condom


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16765465
> *Is the frame fully straped?
> *


yea


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 09:38 PM~16767775
> *like a condom
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16767775
> *like a condom
> *


Yea just like it :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

i may have my 13's on the monte this weekend :biggrin: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 2 2010, 11:56 AM~16772761
> *i may have my 13's on the monte this weekend :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :wow:
> *



thas wasup dogg..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 2 2010, 12:56 PM~16772761
> *i may have my 13's on the monte this weekend :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :wow:
> *


whats stopping you from putting them on right now??


----------



## six trey impala

I like my women wearing skirts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E

TTT


----------



## six trey impala

What up E


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID




----------



## six trey impala

is that the parts car?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

all the way to the front








bridge


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 09:03 PM~16776939
> *is that the parts car?
> *


:yes: me and a homie are goin to start on swapping these frames soon :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16776988
> *:yes: me and a homie are goin to start on swapping these frames soon :cheesy:
> *


coo u redoing that rack??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Mar 2 2010, 06:17 PM~16775572-->
> 
> 
> 
> thas wasup dogg..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16775625
> *whats stopping you from putting them on right now??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a job and a tire but i found a small job doing carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 2 2010, 06:26 PM~16775653
> *I like my women wearing skirts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16776988
> *:yes: me and a homie are goin to start on swapping these frames soon :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16777023
> *coo u redoing that rack??
> *


I probaly will be since its for 14 batts and 4 pumps that would be a overkill i think :0 and no room for subs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16777083
> *I probaly will be since its for 14 batts and 4 pumps that would be a overkill i think  :0 and no room for subs
> *


yea u'll have plenty of metal to build something smaller...the rack in my car was for 3 pumps 10 batts


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 09:38 PM~16777456
> *yea u'll have plenty of metal to build something smaller...the rack in my car was for 3 pumps 10 batts
> *


Did you do your setup? and any pics?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 2 2010, 08:45 PM~16777552
> *Did you do your setup? and any pics?
> *


i'll get some when its clean...2 pumps 8 batts


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 09:56 PM~16777719
> *i'll get some when its clean...2 pumps 8 batts
> *


  how highs the lockup?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 2 2010, 08:59 PM~16777764
> * how highs the lockup?
> *


not that high cause of the shocks...but i got 12s in the back


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 2 2010, 09:56 PM~16779559
> *not that high cause of the shocks...but i got 12s in the back
> *


wat up fooo`


----------



## E-Town520

BUMP


----------



## six trey impala

Howdy


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 1 2010, 12:18 AM~16756714
> *cause i already got a lowrider and need something to drive daily...plus i've always liked hondas
> *


i miss all mine totaled and sold....they are awesome cars...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 4 2010, 07:12 PM~16799282
> *i miss all mine totaled and sold....they are awesome cars...
> *


yea I like Integra's they look good when they got the JDM front clip...I wouldnt mind a GSR or a Type R :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

wats up!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 4 2010, 07:14 PM~16799300
> *wats up!
> *


nothin much chillin


----------



## Llerenas1960s

whats up homies


----------



## Wicked

:cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 4 2010, 08:11 PM~16799901
> *whats up homies
> *


what up??


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16799938
> *what up??
> *


nothin much homie just chillin what u been up to


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16799959
> *nothin much homie just chillin what u been up to
> *


same homie jus sittin at the house tomorrow im probably gonna work on the 63
threw the skirts back on it, cant lock it up in the back though or else they'll probably break off but its all good i dont like the way it looks lifted up anyways


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16799295
> *yea I like Integra's they look good when they got the JDM front clip...I wouldnt mind a GSR or a Type R :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


honestly bro, i dont like the JDM clip. I liek the four headlights and think they make a reall sporty look. I like very thing else type R, the 5 lug, interior, engine and everything. Yeah mine was a LS SE but a GSR Vtec would be niiiiiiiiice

I like the CRX's, Accords, and 2 doors civics....

It's kind of funny that i absolutly will only drive 2 doors for hondas.....and four door for my lowrider...ROFLZ


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16799999
> *same homie jus sittin at the house tomorrow im probably gonna work on the 63
> threw the skirts back on it, cant lock it up in the back though or else they'll probably break off but its all good i dont like the way it looks lifted up anyways
> *


cool it looks sick layed out with the skirts so you lift the front up and drop the ass that shit looks sick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Mar 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16800103-->
> 
> 
> 
> honestly bro, i dont like the JDM clip. I liek the four headlights and think they make a reall sporty look. I like very thing else type R, the 5 lug, interior, engine and everything. Yeah mine was a LS SE but a GSR Vtec would be niiiiiiiiice
> 
> I like the CRX's, Accords, and 2 doors civics....
> 
> It's kind of funny that i absolutly will only drive 2 doors for hondas.....and four door for my lowrider...ROFLZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea im still trying to get this CRX right now, its a HF so its got the turd single cam but i plan on throwing a LS motor in it and turbo it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16800107
> *cool it looks sick layed out with the skirts so you lift the front up and drop the ass that shit looks sick
> *


in all of those pics the front is down as low as it goes i havent lifted the front up on it cause i've been too lazy and broke too get oil for the front pump :biggrin: :biggrin: but im getting some tomorrow


----------



## six trey impala

front end does sit up pretty high with those bigass coils up front


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 07:27 PM~16800148
> *yea im still trying to get this CRX right now, its a HF so its got the turd single cam but i plan on throwing a LS motor in it and turbo it
> in all of those pics the front is down as low as it goes i havent lifted the front up on it cause i've been too lazy and broke too get oil for the front pump :biggrin:  :biggrin: but im getting some tomorrow
> *


 :wave: were u been guey i c that ur lagging con tu car... or correct me if im wrong... que paso con tu club?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2010, 08:32 PM~16800208
> *:wave:  were u been guey i c that ur lagging con tu car... or correct me if im wrong... que paso con tu club?
> *


haha naw not lagging just taking a break tired of fucking with it...gonna get back on it tomorrow...i decided to get out and roll solo what u been up too?


----------



## six trey impala

looks funny with the ass end up, i need to finish those damn a-arms this weekend is a car show, we might go dont know if ima drive mine though i might its out of town this car sways all over the road with the pumps in it now, needs a wish bone


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16800232
> *haha naw not lagging just taking a break tired of fucking with it...gonna get back on it tomorrow...i decided to get out and roll solo what u been up too?
> *


finally got my truck :biggrin: should b done by june hopefully


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2010, 08:36 PM~16800271
> *finally got my truck  :biggrin:  should b done by june hopefully
> *


what kind, didnt u have a Silverado?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16800283
> *what kind, didnt u have a Silverado?
> *


yea still got my silverado but now i got my 49 5 window


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2010, 08:38 PM~16800308
> *yea still got my silverado but now i got my 49 5 window
> *


oh yea? is it pretty solid?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16800182
> *front end does sit up pretty high with those bigass coils up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: looks clean man that sick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 4 2010, 08:41 PM~16800369
> *  :thumbsup: looks clean man that sick
> *


thanks once i extend the a-arms it'll look sick laying


----------



## E-Town520

man a couple people came to look at the regal today this 1 dude thought he could get it for $1500 :roflmao: then another dude told me he'll give me $5000 but I had to reinforce the frame :roflmao: some people are crazy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 4 2010, 09:11 PM~16800771
> *man a couple people came to look at the regal today this 1 dude thought he could get it for $1500  :roflmao: then another dude told me he'll give me $5000 but I had to reinforce the frame  :roflmao: some people are crazy
> *


thought it was already reinforced?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16800895
> *thought it was already reinforced?
> *


it is but supposedly he's had hoppers and my car isnt reinforced :roflmao: I showed him videos of it hopping and he got quiet n then he tried to sell me a fleetwood that he hops on no reinforcements what so ever :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup guys??


----------



## E-Town520

wat up


----------



## six trey impala

The throw back pic


----------



## dropped_97blazer

lookin good trey.. what u guys up 2?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16801668
> *lookin good trey.. what u guys up 2?
> *


chillin, jammin out too some old school jams


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16801695
> *chillin, jammin out too some old school jams
> *


koo what songs??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16801754
> *koo what songs??
> *


some K-dee, South Central Cartel and some Twinz


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16801784
> *some K-dee, South Central Cartel and some Twinz
> *


nice, those foos get down.. :thumbsup: so nutin new wit da trey?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16801846
> *nice, those foos get down.. :thumbsup: so nutin new wit da trey?
> *


nope...no money


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn that sucks.. im lookin for a job right now..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 4 2010, 08:36 PM~16800266
> *looks funny with the ass end up, i need to finish those damn a-arms this weekend is a car show, we might go dont know if ima drive mine though i might its out of town this car sways all over the road with the pumps in it now, needs a wish bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  theirs a car show this weekend to in amarillo thinking of going


----------



## hood_starra

hey whats good guys long time no see


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Mar 5 2010, 08:04 PM~16809219
> *hey whats good guys long time no see
> *


What up...whats new with u and the caprice?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16809238
> *What up...whats new with u and the caprice?
> *


que pasa mufasa


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16809330
> *que pasa mufasa
> *


Nada just came back from the car wash washed it and vacuumed it out :biggrin: :biggrin: che's nice and chiny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16809337
> *Nada just came back from the car wash washed it and vacuumed it out :biggrin:  :biggrin: che's nice and chiny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16809368
> *haha thats cool
> *


why yes it is my friend...what u up too??


----------



## hood_starra

check out my build guys i posted pics


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup guys?


----------



## six trey impala

Me and my nephew Trey cleaned up the 63 today...


----------



## hood_starra

ttt yall


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 11:52 AM~16813712
> *Me and my nephew Trey cleaned up the 63 today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shits lookion sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

getting me a '96 big body :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 12:52 PM~16813712
> *Me and my nephew Trey cleaned up the 63 today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she purrdy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Mar 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16813768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt yall
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:52 PM~16815085
> *damn that shits lookion sexy! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Mar 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16816203
> *she purrdy
> *


yea she's taken :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Was up errbody a few of the homies and i got the projects out felt good to ride and do a lil swanging :0 did anyone else ride?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16816283
> *Was up errbody a few of the homies and i got the projects out felt good to ride and do a lil swanging  :0  did anyone else ride?
> *


drove mine around a lil bit


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16816294
> *drove mine around a lil bit
> *


Cool i cant wait til summer :wow: its gon be on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 08:40 PM~16816310
> *Cool i cant wait til summer  :wow: its gon be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that SS wouldnt mind building me a 64 later on


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16816332
> *i like that SS wouldnt mind building me a 64 later on
> *


I want a non ss foe or tre but its clean inside outside needs body work but he lives around the corner from me and i just seen the car in his driveway knocked at the door and started talking a while back but he dident know any lowriders here but we got alotta cut cars here that neva come out


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16816223
> *What up
> thanks homie
> yea she's taken :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  no fun lol check out what i picked up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Mar 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16816391-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want a non ss foe or tre but its clean inside outside needs body work but he lives around the corner from me and i just seen the car in his driveway knocked at the door and started talking a while back but he dident know any lowriders here but we got alotta cut cars here that neva come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres more cars popping up around here too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Mar 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16816392
> *  no fun lol  check out what i picked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## BigVics58

thanks i got it hell of cheap and it was in town


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 09:51 PM~16816409
> *theres more cars popping up around here too
> looks good
> *


Thats cool i love to see new rides and how does the tre ride now are you enjoying the switches i know you probaly switch happy :cheesy:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 6 2010, 09:54 PM~16816436
> *thanks i got it hell of cheap and it was in town
> *


You gotta 58


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Mar 6 2010, 08:58 PM~16816471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool i love to see new rides and how does the tre ride now are you enjoying the switches i know you probaly switch happy  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it rides good...cant really tell it has hydraulics, im still running shocks in the back
> naw i havent got my switches hooked up too the dash, so i just jump em from the trunk havent had the chance to get switch happy but i doubt i'll be, its not gonna be my first time driving a car with switches...tomorrw im gonna go pick up my solenoids and wire it all up i got my switches wired just gotta run the long wire too my solenoids
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 08:59 PM~16816483
> *You gotta 58
> *


and he's only 15


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:03 PM~16816518
> *
> and he's only 15
> *


Wtf :wow: thats was up any pics


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:05 PM~16816546
> *Wtf :wow: thats was up any pics
> *


car is really nice...he's real spoiled...gets anything he wants from his parents...he's got like 5 Impalas 58-64 :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:03 PM~16816518
> *it rides good...cant really tell it has hydraulics, im still running shocks in the back
> naw i havent got my switches hooked up too the dash, so i just jump em from the trunk havent had the chance to get switch happy but i doubt i'll be, its not gonna be my first time driving a car with switches...tomorrw im gonna go pick up my solenoids and wire it all up i got my switches wired just gotta run the long wire too my solenoids
> and he's only 15
> *


I know im switch happy i put the switch panel in my coupe today and turned on some music and acted like i was hopping it lol my neighbors think im crazy but what size strokes in the rear of the tre?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:09 PM~16816572
> *I know im switch happy i put the switch panel in my coupe today and turned on some music and acted like i was hopping it lol my neighbors think im crazy but what size strokes in the rear of the tre?
> *


16 inch telescopics


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 PM~16816562
> *car is really nice...he's real spoiled...gets anything he wants from his parents...he's got like 5 Impalas 58-64 :biggrin:
> *


Damn lucky mofo id be happy if i had 1 good parents mine will hardly buy me a solinoid lol jk


----------



## six trey impala

naw just fuckin with you...i got 12s in the back


----------



## six trey impala

naw just fuckin with you...i got 12s in the back


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:10 PM~16816587
> *16 inch telescopics
> *


What all are you gonna have to do to fully extend them and i got some telescopics im putting in the lac


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:12 PM~16816605
> *What all are you gonna have to do to fully extend them and i got some telescopics im putting in the lac
> *


adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke drive line wish bone helps too and ur gonna need enough coil


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:11 PM~16816595
> *naw just fuckin with you...i got 12s in the back
> *


Huh i was thinking for a minute like damn it doesent sit that high but you plan on running some?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:13 PM~16816610
> *adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke drive line wish bone helps too and ur gonna need enough coil
> *


  mine has all that :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:13 PM~16816613
> *Huh i was thinking for a minute like damn it doesent sit that high but you plan on running some?
> *


naw fuck that, i dont like big lock ups i think 14's would be the biggest lock up i'd throw on a car and thats kinda pushing it...i like 12s on impala's, i hate seeing cars that have huge ass lock ups but dont do shit, if i were gonna put big coils i'd make sure im hitting bumper or at least get close...cant fake the funk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:14 PM~16816617
> * mine has all that  :cheesy:
> *


coo...yea u can get a big lock up but its kinda hard to get em too lay if u want usually the car will sit kinda high in the back all the way dumped


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:15 PM~16816631
> *naw fuck that, i dont like big lock ups i think 14's would be the biggest lock up i'd throw on a car and thats kinda pushing it...i like 12s on impala's, i hate seeing cars that have huge ass lock ups but dont do shit, if i were gonna put big coils i'd make sure im hitting bumper or at least get close...cant fake the funk :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I like 14s too but im keeping these for the monster 3 it does cause it lays on the quarter panel and bent it and the passenger only can see the ground :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16816656
> *I like 14s too but im keeping these for the monster 3 it does cause it lays on the quarter panel and bent it and the passenger only can see the ground  :wow:
> *


thats cause u got shorter coils in the back...if u were too put more coil in the back it wouldnt dump as much so u'd still have room between the bumper or quarter and the ground


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:19 PM~16816665
> *thats cause u got shorter coils in the back...if u were too put more coil in the back it wouldnt dump as much so u'd still have room between the bumper or quarter and the ground
> *


It does sit low in the back it probaly will scape bumper dumped with batts and pumps in but i started cutting out the rack and my dam grinder caught on fire inside of it hno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:25 PM~16816698
> *It does sit low in the back it probaly will scape bumper dumped with batts and pumps in but i started cutting out the rack and my dam grinder caught on fire inside of it  hno:
> *


yea my car has like 2 inches between the exhaust and the ground dumped all the way around but if i lift up the front it hits my wheels rub on the inside of the quarter though


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:28 PM~16816727
> *yea my car has like 2 inches between the exhaust and the ground dumped all the way around but if i lift up the front it hits my wheels rub on the inside of the quarter though
> *


You got any frame reinforcements?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:35 PM~16816774
> *You got any frame reinforcements?
> *


not yet...gonna do the stress points here soon


----------



## MIKE66

rear rim snaped off when i was cruzin today it was a hell of a day replaceing all the studs becareful out there


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Mar 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16816788
> *rear rim snaped off when i was cruzin today it was a hell of a day replaceing all the studs becareful out there
> *


damn that sucks i remember 3 studs broke on my car first time the back right then another time front studs broke wheel didnt fall off but it was shaking like it was about too...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16816782
> *not yet...gonna do the stress points here soon
> *


Are you goin to fully wrap it later? and did you do the install


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Mar 6 2010, 10:37 PM~16816788
> *rear rim snaped off when i was cruzin today it was a hell of a day replaceing all the studs becareful out there
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16816807
> *Are you goin to fully wrap it later? and did you do the install
> *


yea im gonna do another frame for it and fully strap it...and yea me and my bro and a homie knocked it out in a weekend would have got it done sooner but ran into stupid shit


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16816815
> *yea im gonna do another frame for it and fully strap it...and yea me and my bro and a homie knocked it out in a weekend would have got it done sooner but ran into stupid shit
> *


  did you guys wrap the arams and does your springs have alotta bounce?


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 08:38 PM~16816799
> *damn that sucks i remember 3 studs broke on my car first time the back right then another time front studs broke wheel didnt fall off but it was shaking like it was about too...
> *



dam you got lucky the rim snaped off and slid for about 10 feet till it stoped then had to jump out the car to chase after my rim lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16816836
> * did you guys wrap the arams and does your springs have alotta bounce?
> *


im doing some a-arms for it right now, extending them 1.5 and reinforcing yea they bounce a bit i got 4 tons in the front...in the pic above thats as low as the front goes


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Mar 6 2010, 09:44 PM~16816846
> *dam you got lucky the rim snaped off and slid for about 10 feet till it stoped then had to jump out the car to chase after my rim lol
> *


damn that sucks...u should put racing studs...they're way stronger


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 08:45 PM~16816855
> *damn that sucks...u should put racing studs...they're way stronger
> *



not sure what i put in but the guy at the shop said they should be better..shit everytime i take that car out something goes wrong ..haha was funny to see the oldman trying to get my rim


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16816850
> *im doing some a-arms for it right now, extending them 1.5 and reinforcing yea they bounce a bit i got 4 tons in the front...in the pic above thats as low as the front goes
> *


The guy with that 4 in primers crazy he let me ride with him today and he started hoppin with nothing done to the ararms or frame i told him hes gonna tear something up but you got it off the ground yet?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Mar 6 2010, 09:47 PM~16816865
> *not sure what i put in but the guy at the shop said they should be better..shit everytime i take that car out something goes wrong ..haha was funny to see the oldman trying to get my rim
> *


yea summit sells the racing studs for them...my pops had that in his 75 rag house


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 6 2010, 09:47 PM~16816872
> *The guy with that 4 in primers crazy he let me ride with him today and he started hoppin with nothing done to the ararms or frame i told him hes gonna tear something up but you got it off the ground yet?
> *


the X frames are pretty strong my homies got a 64 with no reinforcements swangs it everytime he's out riding has had the setup in it for like 2 or 3 years already...and naw havent got it off the ground yet tomorrow will probably be the first time it should do decent its not a hopper


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:51 PM~16816910
> *the X frames are pretty strong my homies got a 64 with no reinforcements swangs it everytime he's out riding has had the setup in it for like 2 or 3 years already...and naw havent got it off the ground yet tomorrow will probably be the first time it should do decent its not a hopper
> *


Make sure you snap pics :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

all the batts are all juiced up right now :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 6 2010, 10:55 PM~16816949
> *all the batts are all juiced up right now :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Im hoping to buy new batts for the ghouse next weekend and go see wat it a do :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: damn its getting nice *knocks on wood* it was 80 something yesterday so i cleaned my car and cruised and saw my homie and took pics and a video of his 60 bel air he took the 13's off :biggrin: and put some 14'' rockets with lowrider series 520s


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup beto


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 10:47 AM~16819530
> *wasup beto
> *


nada just chillin wishin the clouds would go away so i can go cruise again :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 09:55 AM~16819589
> *nada just chillin wishin the clouds would go away so i can go cruise again :biggrin:
> *


koo koo its rainin over there too? hows the monte? no 13's on it yet?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 10:57 AM~16819606
> *koo koo its rainin over there too? hows the monte? no 13's on it yet?
> *


yeah but its nice its at least 65 outside :biggrin: nah no 13s yet  the money i had saved up to buy the other tire i gave to my mom


----------



## six trey impala

ur camera phone makes it look like the vids from the 70's or 80's especially with the rockets and fat whites looks cool...its hella nice today here, i just picked up my solenoids time to wire everything up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 11:12 AM~16819674
> *yeah but its nice its at least 65 outside :biggrin:  nah no 13s yet  the money i had saved up to buy the other tire i gave to my mom
> *


how much are tires over there here u can get some cheap firestones for $40 a pop they're starting to get expensive now before when my bro had his other malibu tires were $16 bucks a piece


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 7 2010, 10:12 AM~16819674-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but its nice its at least 65 outside :biggrin:  nah no 13s yet  the money i had saved up to buy the other tire i gave to my mom
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orale.. fuck it dogg, family always first  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 7 2010, 10:34 AM~16819810
> *ur camera phone makes it look like the vids from the 70's or 80's especially with the rockets and fat whites looks cool...its hella nice today here, i just picked up my solenoids time to wire everything up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea thas wasup dogg!!! better take some vids or piccs of everythin dogg :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 7 2010, 10:36 AM~16819827
> *how much are tires over there here u can get some cheap firestones for $40 a pop they're starting to get expensive now before when my bro had his other malibu tires were $16 bucks a piece
> *


over here there like 30$ a piece..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 10:38 AM~16819478
> *:biggrin: damn its getting nice *knocks on wood* it was 80 something yesterday so i cleaned my car and cruised and saw my homie and took pics and a video of his 60 bel air he took the 13's off :biggrin: and put some 14'' rockets with lowrider series 520s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK HOMIE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 7 2010, 11:34 AM~16819810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ur camera phone makes it look like the vids from the 70's or 80's especially with the rockets and fat whites looks cool...its hella nice today here, i just picked up my solenoids time to wire everything up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 7 2010, 11:36 AM~16819827
> *how much are tires over there here u can get some cheap firestones for $40 a pop they're starting to get expensive now before when my bro had his other malibu tires were $16 bucks a piece
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm getting the tire from discount its a hankook and its the same price see i already had the 40 but my mom needed 20 to go to the store
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 7 2010, 01:20 PM~16820387
> *THATS SICK HOMIE
> *


----------



## Lowridin101

hey when u guys say ur frame bends when ur car hops r u talkin about big hops r lil hops like ur wheel goes up in the air tiny bit like 30 cm

i know reinforcin ur frame makes it last long i just got my frame done but im not gona hit my switches like a hopper i plan on hittin switches but not like a hopper hit
will my frame still get fucked?


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16821321
> *hey when u guys say ur frame bends when ur car hops r u talkin about big hops r lil hops like ur wheel goes up in the air tiny bit like 30 cm
> 
> i know reinforcin ur frame makes it last long i just got my frame done but im not gona hit my switches like a hopper i plan on hittin switches but not like  a hopper hit
> will my frame still get fucked?
> *



well if its wrapped already you really dont have much to worry about now...your more of the "lay an play" so your good but still remember ya frame can still bend a bit over time so check on it from time to time...


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 7 2010, 10:36 AM~16819827
> *how much are tires over there here u can get some cheap firestones for $40 a pop they're starting to get expensive now before when my bro had his other malibu tires were $16 bucks a piece
> *


I bought 2 new tires the other day at pep boys for $66 they were $20 a piece but they went up to $30


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Mar 7 2010, 05:19 PM~16821498
> *well if its wrapped already you really dont have much to worry about now...your more of the "lay an play" so your good but still remember ya frame can still bend a bit over time so check on it from time to time...
> *


when u mean cheack u mean raise it on a hoist or do something else?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 7 2010, 05:40 PM~16822417
> *when u mean cheack u mean raise it on a hoist or do something else?
> *


run through it and make sure it has no cracks or its not crooked you can put it on a lift but more than likely you'll know if something happens...what is reinforced on it? what kinda car?


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16822501
> *run through it and make sure it has no cracks or its not crooked you can put it on a lift but more than likely you'll know if something happens...what is reinforced on it? what kinda car?
> *


a 96 fleetwood completely reinforced the whole frame and everything else


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup foo


----------



## six trey impala

30 centimeters is still quite a bit if u really think about it, almost a foot with all that weight coming down especially on a strapped frame...if u dont have the juice too hop its easier to take care of the car and not beat it but if u have it there no matter what ur gonna beat on it, i know some people say they dont want a hopper but they still want the car too hop, everyone gets switch happy especially when they see other cars rollin around and wanna hit em up or ur cruising with a bunch of homies but yea check ur frames for cracks or if any of the suspension pieces seem too look a little funny like cocked in a different angle, when ur cross member starts too buckle ur front tires will butterfly which is when ur wheels camber in from the top instead of sitting straight up when locked up also depends on if u got extended a-arms


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup trey????


----------



## six trey impala

most common places too check for stress cracks or bends is ur Cross member, Rear arches and front and back spring pockets if u have a rear bridge on ur car u shouldnt really have to worry about the rear pockets but if u dont i'd be careful cause one day u might find ur coil punching through the frame and ur trunk


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16824218
> *wasup trey????
> *


nothin much just got home from a bbq what u up too?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 7 2010, 08:38 PM~16824234
> *nothin much just got home from a bbq what u up too?
> *


thas koo, with who?? what else did u do today?
nuthin much i watched the crazies! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16824266
> *thas koo, with who?? what else did u do today?
> nuthin much i watched the crazies! :biggrin:
> *


Bunch of the homies and my bro and pops


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 7 2010, 09:38 PM~16824234-->
> 
> 
> 
> nothin much just got home from a bbq what u up too?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you take your car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16824266
> *thas koo, with who?? what else did u do today?
> nuthin much i watched the crazies! :biggrin:
> *


was it a good movie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 10:09 PM~16824516
> * did you take your car
> was it a good movie
> *


yea she was rollin out, we went for a lil cruise before we bbq'd was real fun bbq was cool too lots of carne asada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 7 2010, 10:10 PM~16824525
> *yea she was rollin out, we went for a lil cruise before we bbq'd was real fun bbq was cool too lots of carne asada  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: damn that does sound like fun i wish it wasnt raining all day you wouldn't have heard from me all day :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 10:13 PM~16824568
> *:cheesy: damn that does sound like fun i wish it wasnt raining all day you wouldn't have heard from me all day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16824328-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of the homies and my bro and pops
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOO KOO, DID U DO THE SOLENOIDS YET?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Mar 7 2010, 09:09 PM~16824516
> *was it a good movie
> *


FUCK YEAH IT WAS FKN SCARY`
`


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 7 2010, 08:06 PM~16823825
> *a 96 fleetwood completely reinforced the whole frame and everything else
> *


those cars are heavy but if you reinforced it you should be good just remember what we said to look for. post pics too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

Regal might be sold today hno:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 8 2010, 10:21 AM~16827525
> *Regal might be sold today  hno:
> *


did you go to the lowrider show


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 8 2010, 09:32 AM~16827617
> *did you go to the lowrider show
> *


nah we ended up not going did you go?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16824604-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16824918
> *KOO KOO, DID U DO THE SOLENOIDS YET?
> FUCK YEAH IT WAS FKN SCARY`
> `
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 8 2010, 10:21 AM~16827525
> *Regal might be sold today  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup foolios


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 8 2010, 05:53 PM~16831060
> *sup foolios
> *


nada wey just chillin waiting on my brother so i can take to some places :biggrin:  

hey post up some good oldies AND FUNK cause i need some new ones :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2010, 12:10 PM~16839243
> *nada wey just chillin waiting on my brother so i can take to some places :biggrin:
> 
> hey post up some good oldies AND FUNK cause i need some new ones :biggrin:
> *


I dont know how too post up links to download, but look for Hood Dreams or soulful thangs, for oldies i got hella CD's


----------



## six trey impala

Some FUnk








weird ass fucken vid but sick song


----------



## Lowridin101

how u post youtube vids?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn today was fucked up!  someone stole my pitbull "psycho"..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 9 2010, 04:05 PM~16841402-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how too post up links to download, but look for Hood Dreams or soulful thangs, for oldies i got hella CD's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 04:11 PM~16841462
> *Some FUnk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird ass fucken vid but sick song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

theres plenty more where that came from!! lol


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 09:11 PM~16844982
> *ttt..
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16844562-->
> 
> 
> 
> theres plenty more where that came from!! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 post more when ever you feel like it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 09:11 PM~16844982
> *ttt..
> *


 :0 whats up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 PM~16845780
> *:0 post more when ever you feel like it
> :0 whats up
> *


fuckn mad dogg


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16844562
> *theres plenty more where that came from!! lol
> *


The new avi is dope man


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16846292
> *The new avi is dope man
> *


thanks...whats new??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:22 PM~16846656
> *thanks...whats new??
> *


wasup foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:25 PM~16846688
> *wasup foo
> *


nothin much chillin


----------



## six trey impala

THE IMPALA ANTHEM


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:27 PM~16846710
> *nothin much chillin
> *


orale, damn foo, no one wants to buy my damn pump.. u think 150$ is a good price?


----------



## six trey impala

One of my favorite songs too cruise too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:32 PM~16846752
> *orale, damn foo, no one wants to buy my damn pump.. u think 150$ is a good price?
> *


yea if its complete...why u trying to sell it?


----------



## six trey impala

Oldies




One of the harder groups too find music for...the lovelites


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:33 PM~16846755
> *yea if its complete...why u trying to sell it?
> *


yeah its all there.. cuz my cuz is gonna sell me his 13's for 180 n if i dont even have all the shit i need to put in the hydros, which i cant even afford right now, i might as well sell it to get the rims, then once i save more money ill buy a better setup..


----------



## six trey impala

my favorite version of this song


----------



## E-Town520

I got another offer for a trade for a '94 big body its not reinforced tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:39 PM~16846801
> *yeah its all there..  cuz my cuz is gonna sell me his 13's for 180 n if i dont even have all the shit i need to put in the hydros, which i cant even afford right now, i might as well sell it to get the rims, then once i save more money ill buy a better setup..
> *


yea 150 is pretty good...but someone's gonna wanna jew u down too like 125 or 100


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16846809
> *I got another offer for a trade for a '94 big body its not reinforced tho
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

this song never gets old


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:41 PM~16846812
> *yea 150 is pretty good...but someone's gonna wanna jew u down too like 125 or 100
> *


 shit theyre gonnna try haha


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 10:42 PM~16846819
> *:thumsbup:
> *


my boys dad is giving me a good ass deal on his '96 fleetwood tho...it's kinda like a teal green with matching spokes, frame is done has the setup, has tv's in the headrests :biggrin: just needs batts and 1 of the moldings to be put back on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:46 PM~16846846
> *shit theyre gonnna try haha
> *


i guess...thats how selling shit goes, dont matter if u sell it for $1 someones gonna try to get it cheaper and offer u 50 cents thats why when u buy something u should already know ur gonna be able to get more out of it if u sell it, and sell whatever ur trying to get rid of at a higher price so they can jew u down to the actual price ur trying to get


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:47 PM~16846855
> *my boys dad is giving me a good ass deal on his '96 fleetwood tho...it's kinda like a teal green with matching spokes, frame is done has the setup, has tv's in the headrests  :biggrin: just needs batts and 1 of the moldings to be put back on
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16846864
> *i guess...thats how selling shit goes, dont matter if u sell it for $1 someones gonna try to get it cheaper and offer u 50 cents thats why when u buy something u should already know ur gonna be able to get more out of it if u sell it, and sell whatever ur trying to get rid of at a higher price so they can jew u down to the actual price ur trying to get
> *


yup exactly :biggrin: go higher than what you want and you'll get what you want maybe a lil more but if you tell them exactly how much you want they're gonna go lower :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16846868
> *
> *


you know how much he told me he wants since he knows me n my bro hno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16846864-->
> 
> 
> 
> i guess...thats how selling shit goes, dont matter if u sell it for $1 someones gonna try to get it cheaper and offer u 50 cents thats why when u buy something u should already know ur gonna be able to get more out of it if u sell it, and sell whatever ur trying to get rid of at a higher price so they can jew u down to the actual price ur trying to get
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tru n thanks for the tip dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:47 PM~16846855
> *my boys dad is giving me a good ass deal on his '96 fleetwood tho...it's kinda like a teal green with matching spokes, frame is done has the setup, has tv's in the headrests  :biggrin: just needs batts and 1 of the moldings to be put back on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even better :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 10:49 PM~16846875
> *yup exactly  :biggrin:  go higher than what you want and you'll get what you want maybe a lil more but if you tell them exactly how much you want they're gonna go lower  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie for the tip :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16846901
> *tru n thanks for the tip dogg
> even better :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> thanks homie for the tip :biggrin:
> *


no problem


----------



## six trey impala

some more funk...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:50 PM~16846883
> *you know how much he told me he wants since he knows me n my bro  hno:
> *


how mush??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16846921
> *how mush??
> *


he wants 7 g's but he said if I really want it to give him 4 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

:wow: only 4 g's!!!?? damn thats a fukn hook up!! good job dogg!! :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:57 PM~16846936
> *he wants 7 g's but he said if I really want it to give him 4  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a pretty big cut, but 7 g's would be kinda hard to get out of a big body especially one thats cut...u'd have too sit on it for a while, any lowrider is hard to sell cause its only 1 crowd that looks at it...older chevy's that are stock are easier too sell then cut cars cause white people like em, mexican's Chino's...G-body's are especially hard to sell :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 10:59 PM~16846947
> *:wow: only 4 g's!!!?? damn thats a fukn hook up!! good job dogg!! :thumbsup:
> *


yea the only problem is coming up with the 4 g's :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:00 PM~16846953
> *yea the only problem is coming up with the 4 g's  :roflmao:
> *


hahahah tru im in the same position..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 11:00 PM~16846952
> *damn thats a pretty big cut, but 7 g's would be kinda hard to get out of a big body especially one thats cut...u'd have too sit on it for a while, any lowrider is hard to sell cause its only 1 crowd that looks at it...older chevy's that are stock are easier too sell then cut cars cause white people like em, mexican's Chino's...G-body's are especially hard to sell :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you aren't lying I've gotten the worst kinda offers for my regal  I fell in love with this caddy tho it's clean and just looks bad ass plus it's only been taken out once in the last 2 years he just starts it and washes it every week or so


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:03 AM~16846973
> *you aren't lying I've gotten the worst kinda offers for my regal   I fell in love with this caddy tho it's clean and just looks bad ass plus it's only been taken out once in the last 2 years he just starts it and washes it every week or so
> *


damn so its still kinda fresh in the streets :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

its crazy how people have nice cars and dont really drive them much...im not saying my car is nice but i drive my 63 almost like a daily weekdays and weekends but then again i have the euro cutty and only have driven it like 4 times since i've had it, it just sits haha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 11:06 PM~16846987
> *its crazy how people have nice cars and dont really drive them much...im not saying my car is nice but i drive my 63 almost like a daily weekdays and weekends but then again i have the euro cutty and only have driven it like 4 times since i've had it, it just sits haha
> *


lol no love for the cutty ahhahah.. speakin bout the cutty hows it comin?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 PM~16846977
> *damn so its still kinda fresh in the streets :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yea he don't hit the switches or nothing it's been laid the whole time he's had it I told him when I get it tho I'm gonna drive the shit outta it :biggrin: I've driven all my cars daily its no use having 'em if you're not gonna use 'em what's the fun in that :dunno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:10 PM~16847012
> *yea he don't hit the switches or nothing it's been laid the whole time he's had it I told him when I get it tho I'm gonna drive the shit outta it  :biggrin: I've driven all my cars daily its no use having 'em if you're not gonna use 'em what's the fun in that  :dunno:
> *


x2
true dogg!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:10 PM~16847012
> *yea he don't hit the switches or nothing it's been laid the whole time he's had it I told him when I get it tho I'm gonna drive the shit outta it  :biggrin: I've driven all my cars daily its no use having 'em if you're not gonna use 'em what's the fun in that  :dunno:
> *


x2
true dogg!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:11 PM~16847018
> *x2
> true dogg!
> *


everybody says oh you're gonna burn that car out everyone is gonna get tired of seeing it and this n that but it aint for them it's my damn car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:15 PM~16847052
> *everybody says oh you're gonna burn that car out everyone is gonna get tired of seeing it and this n that but it aint for them it's my damn car
> *


yuup just fuckin hatin haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:18 PM~16847066
> *yuup just fuckin hatin haha
> *


hell yea bad!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:21 PM~16847083
> *hell yea bad!
> *


foreal haha, so wat u up 2?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:33 PM~16847143
> *foreal haha, so wat u up 2?
> *


chillin was bustin ass on COD wat u up 2


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:40 PM~16847174
> *chillin was bustin ass on COD wat u up 2
> *


hhaha sick i was playin earlier.. nutin much now jus doin fukn homework


----------



## dropped_97blazer

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: seanjohn21, E-Town520, *ElMonte74'*

:wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:46 PM~16847198
> *hhaha sick i was playin earlier.. nutin much now jus doin fukn homework
> *


on 360 or ps3


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:48 PM~16847213
> *on 360 or ps3
> *


ps3


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:51 PM~16847229
> *ps3
> *


cool uffin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16847254
> *cool  uffin:
> *


u?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 9 2010, 11:28 PM~16846725-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE IMPALA ANTHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 9 2010, 11:32 PM~16846753
> *One of my favorite songs too cruise too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the harder groups too find music for...the lovelites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite version of this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 9 2010, 11:43 PM~16846826
> *this song never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never does :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 9 2010, 11:46 PM~16846848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 12:47 AM~16847203
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: seanjohn21, E-Town520, ElMonte74'
> 
> :wave:
> *


wassup fool :420:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wat u doin beto?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 9 2010, 11:58 PM~16847261
> *u?
> *


360


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:07 AM~16847304
> *360
> *


sick, u got online?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16847319
> *sick, u got online?
> *


yea


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16847348
> *yea
> *


damn lucky lol i dont im gonna get it in a couple days..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 12:17 AM~16847353
> *damn lucky lol i dont im gonna get it in a couple days..
> *


get a 360 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:23 AM~16847374
> *get a 360  :biggrin:
> *


lol so i can whoop ur ass in COD??!!?!? hahahahhahahaha jp dogg im not even that good.. well maybe jsut a lil bit.. hahah na jp foreal i fukn suck.. i had a 360 but it fucked up on me..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 12:27 AM~16847392
> *lol so i can whoop ur ass in COD??!!?!? hahahahhahahaha jp dogg im not even that good.. well maybe jsut a lil bit.. hahah na jp foreal i fukn suck.. i had a 360 but it fucked up on me..
> *


hahahahaha send that shit to microsoft so they can fix it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:53 AM~16847475
> *hahahahaha send that shit to microsoft so they can fix it
> *


i did like 4 times already n it worked for like a couple weeks n it fukd up again


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16847052-->
> 
> 
> 
> everybody says oh you're gonna burn that car out everyone is gonna get tired of seeing it and this n that but it aint for them it's my damn car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 01:05 AM~16847294
> *wat u doin beto?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada smokin :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16847392
> *lol so i can whoop ur ass in COD??!!?!? hahahahhahahaha jp dogg im not even that good.. well maybe jsut a lil bit.. hahah na jp foreal i fukn suck.. i had a 360 but it fucked up on me..
> *


i'd kill all of you cause thats how good i am :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 02:16 AM~16847539
> *i did like 4 times already n it worked for like a couple weeks n it fukd up again
> *


damn fool :wow: what do you do to it and where did you have it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16851326
> *damn fool :wow: what do you do to it and where did you have it
> *


i had it standing up on top of my tv dogg, i didnt do anything, actually i only played it on weekends


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16847052
> *everybody says oh you're gonna burn that car out everyone is gonna get tired of seeing it and this n that but it aint for them it's my damn car
> *


yup...i think im out cruising my 63 more then anyone haha everyone knows it in town already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 03:14 PM~16852471
> *yup...i think im out cruising my 63 more then anyone haha everyone knows it in town already :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 03:14 PM~16852471
> *yup...i think im out cruising my 63 more then anyone haha everyone knows it in town already :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got bored so I went n threw my subs in my backseat just to bullshit and I went to pick up my cousin and some dudes I know seen me they said damn roy you always got switches and a system how the hell do you afford this shit :roflmao: I said man these are the same damn subs I had in the cutty dumbasses :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 04:09 PM~16853003
> *I got bored so I went n threw my subs in my backseat just to bullshit and I went to pick up my cousin and some dudes I know seen me they said damn roy you always got switches and a system how the hell do you afford this shit  :roflmao: I said man these are the same damn subs I had in the cutty dumbasses  :roflmao:
> *


lol damn is it that loud?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 04:12 PM~16853026
> *lol damn is it that loud?
> *


yea for 10's it's pretty damn loud especially in the backseat hahaha


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 04:19 PM~16853081
> *yea for 10's it's pretty damn loud especially in the backseat hahaha
> *


sick.. damn im pissed man


----------



## six trey impala

Tomorrow im picking up some subs 3 10s from a homie for $50


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 05:23 PM~16853674
> *Tomorrow im picking up some subs 3 10s from a homie for $50
> *


thats koo homie, i might be sellin or trading the regal..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 06:24 PM~16853680
> *thats koo homie, i might be sellin or trading the regal..
> *


oh yea for what?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 04:20 PM~16853090
> *sick.. damn im pissed man
> *


why


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 05:19 PM~16853081
> *yea for 10's it's pretty damn loud especially in the backseat hahaha
> *


what all u got in it for ur stereo?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 06:55 PM~16854665
> *what all u got in it for ur stereo?
> *


I got a pioneer deck, 2 6x9's, 2 4x6's, the original dash speakers, and 2 kicker CVR's with a powerbass 600x2 amp


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:05 PM~16854778
> *I got a pioneer deck, 2 6x9's, 2 4x6's, the original dash speakers, and 2 kicker CVR's with a powerbass 600x2 amp
> *


I need to get me an amp now too run these 10s but in the impala i got 2 6x9's in the package tray 1 6x9 behind the rear speaker grill in the seat a 6x9 in the dash on top
and 2 6 1/2s in the kick panels sounds pretty good needs bass but those 10s should take care of that...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:08 PM~16854805
> *I need to get me an amp now too run these 10s but in the impala i got 2 6x9's in the package tray 1 6x9 behind the rear speaker grill in the seat a 6x9 in the dash on top
> and 2 6 1/2s in the kick panels sounds pretty good needs bass but those 10s should take care of that...
> *


what kind are they? wanna buy mine? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:10 PM~16854833
> *what kind are they? wanna buy mine?  :biggrin:
> *


the subs are Alphasoniks 
buy ur???


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:11 PM~16854839
> *the subs are Alphasoniks
> buy ur???
> *


I'm tryin to get rid of my subs and amp. My bro wants 'em but he plays too much


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:12 PM~16854860
> *I'm tryin to get rid of my subs and amp. My bro wants 'em but he plays too much
> *


u trying to sell those powerbass amps??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:13 PM~16854878
> *u trying to sell those powerbass amps??
> *


I only got 1 but yea I need to get rid of everything. I was gonna leave the system in the regal but with the offers I'm getting I'm about to just strip the damn car...the daytons, setup, y todo :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

how can u fix cracks on ur frame?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:15 PM~16854896
> *I only got 1 but yea I need to get rid of everything. I was gonna leave the system in the regal but with the offers I'm getting I'm about to just strip the damn car...the daytons, setup, y todo  :biggrin:
> *


haha how much for the daytons i know someone who's looking for white spokes...how much u want for the amp??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 10 2010, 07:16 PM~16854910
> *how can u fix cracks on ur frame?
> *


you're gonna have to get a new one...once it's cracked that's it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16854910
> *how can u fix cracks on ur frame?
> *


u can weld them up but its not the best thing to do because that means ur frame is already stressed out around the cracks and could be tweaked


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16854912
> *haha how much for the daytons i know someone who's looking for white spokes...how much u want for the amp??
> *


I don't know let me see if my bro is gonna buy the subs n shit if not I'll hook u up...as for the spokes make me an offer I have 5


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:19 PM~16854940
> *I don't know let me see if my bro is gonna buy the subs n shit if not I'll hook u up...as for the spokes make me an offer I have 5
> *


give me a price on the spokes and we'll go from there, i'll offer u $50 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:20 PM~16854958
> *give me a price on the spokes and we'll go from there, i'll offer u $50 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me think about the prices and I will get back to you at my earliest convienence :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

anyone need a steering wheel? i got a Grant Wheel thats in the cutty im trying to get rid of...its in really good condition looks new got the horn button for it too i just never put it on the cutty


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16854976
> *let me think about the prices and I will get back to you at my earliest convienence  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds splendid!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16854992
> *anyone need a steering wheel? i got a Grant Wheel thats in the cutty im trying to get rid of...its in really good condition looks new got the horn button for it too i just never put it on the cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was about to say how the hell did you get a pic of the inside of my car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:26 PM~16855050
> *I was about to say how the hell did you get a pic of the inside of my car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea mines got bucket seats and console plus mines a cutlass not one of those ****** Regals pshhh been there done that :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:32 PM~16855132
> *yea mines got bucket seats and console plus mines a cutlass not one of those ****** Regals pshhh been there done that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 06:23 PM~16853674
> *Tomorrow im picking up some subs 3 10s from a homie for $50
> *


 :0 not bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:45 PM~16855217
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
they usually end up like this can never get rid of them :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 07:47 PM~16855238
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> they usually end up like this can never get rid of them :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


g-bodys don't sell too good over there?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16855262
> *g-bodys don't sell too good over there?
> *


not really...u usually have to sit on them for a while


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 10 2010, 08:46 PM~16855229
> *:0 not bad
> *


yea they're in a box the box is kinda cool looking but wont fit in my trunk if i didnt have the hydraulics it would


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 10 2010, 05:40 PM~16853833
> *why
> *


cuz i thought all the registration fees on my car were cleared.. n i called dmv today n they told me its 489$ ONLY for registration not including smog or inspection..   theres no way i can afford that...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:25 PM~16856455
> *cuz i thought all the registration fees on my car were cleared.. n i called dmv today n they told me its 489$ ONLY for registration not including smog or inspection..   theres no way i can afford that...
> *


Oh shit, how many years behind are the tags?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16856514
> *Oh shit, how many years behind are the tags?
> *


they havent been paid since 06..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16856523
> *they havent been paid since 06..
> *


Ouch. Well three more years and it's off the computer :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16856653
> *Ouch. Well three more years and it's off the computer  :cheesy:
> *


fuck that shit i aint about to wait 3 more years just to drive it daily.. im thinkin bout sellin or trading it.. :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

damn that sucks and u already started sanding it too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16856680
> *damn that sucks and u already started sanding it too
> *


i know dogg dont remind me plz, thats the thing that makes it worse, i aready started to put in a lot of work to it, n now this happens to me...  :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:47 PM~16856742
> *i know dogg dont remind me plz, thats the thing that makes it worse, i aready started to put in a lot of work to it, n now this happens to me...  :tears:
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16856772
> *
> *


i know dogg, i cant believe this shit... n it was my first car ever foo..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:47 PM~16856742
> *i know dogg dont remind me plz, thats the thing that makes it worse, i aready started to put in a lot of work to it, n now this happens to me...  :tears:
> *


You know that DMV stuff can be takin care of if you know the right people


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 10 2010, 09:54 PM~16856810
> *You know that DMV stuff can be takin care of if you know the right people
> *


thats what my gramps said too, like u can take it somewhere n for sayu 80 bucks theyll take off all ur fees.. but idk if theres anyone here that does that..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:53 PM~16856806
> *i know dogg, i cant believe this shit... n it was my first car ever foo..
> *


its kinda like what happened with me and my regal...drove it home had a motor and setup already for it then couldnt get the title and had to part it out  i like regals more then cutty's and montes i'd like to get another one later


----------



## six trey impala

Cali is way different then over here...like the way u get late fee's for tabs and shit we dont...and theres no smog here..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16856902-->
> 
> 
> 
> its kinda like what happened with me and my regal...drove it home had a motor and setup already for it then couldnt get the title and had to part it out  i like regals more then cutty's and montes i'd like to get another one later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sucks, now i know how u felt dogg :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 10:05 PM~16856929
> *Cali is way different then over here...like the way u get late fee's for tabs and shit we dont...and theres no smog here..
> *


ur fuckin lucky dogg!! i wish it was like that over here..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Mar 10 2010, 10:55 PM~16856824-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what my gramps said too, like u can take it somewhere n for sayu 80 bucks theyll take off all ur fees.. but idk if theres anyone here that does that..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there is
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16856929
> *Cali is way different then over here...like the way u get late fee's for tabs and shit we dont...and theres no smog here..
> *


luck ass :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Mar 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16856978-->
> 
> 
> 
> sucks, now i know how u felt dogg :tears:
> ur fuckin lucky dogg!! i wish it was like that over here..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Mar 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16856998
> *I'm sure there is
> luck ass :angry:
> *


:biggrin: just gotta buy tabs which are like 40 bucks on the impala i dont though since i got a collector plate...straight from 63  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

shit homie if u sell it maybe u can get something a lil better...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hopefully homie hopefully, shit if u ever see a 79 monte in good condition in a cali post lmk thats my dream car..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 11:23 PM~16857152
> *hopefully homie hopefully, shit if u ever see a 79 monte in good condition in a cali post lmk thats my dream car..
> *


damn too bad ur not closer...my homies selling a 79 Monte runs just needs a tranny cause reverse slips $300 its pretty nice for 3


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 10:25 PM~16857179
> *damn too bad ur not closer...my homies selling a 79 Monte runs just needs a tranny cause reverse slips $300 its pretty nice for 3
> *


fuckkkk! that sucks dogg, ive always wanted one.. oh well.. got pics?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 11:28 PM~16857223
> *fuckkkk! that sucks dogg, ive always wanted one.. oh well.. got pics?
> *


naw to pics, its maroon with maroon int


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 10:31 PM~16857253
> *naw to pics, its maroon with maroon int
> *


sick, damnn dogg, but i cant still belive this shit homie, fukn sucks cuz i was gonna actually get the tags n shit, n i was gonna get my permit just to drive it..


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 PM~16857179
> *damn too bad ur not closer...my homies selling a 79 Monte runs just needs a tranny cause reverse slips $300 its pretty nice for 3
> *


Wow that sounds familiar. Must have a th200 in it. Funny I picked my '79 up for $300 off ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

i got 2 subs for sale or trade idk wat brand but they hit hard, they were in my cusins car but he got new ones so he gave me these.. one is a 10" n i think the other is a 12 or 15" cuz its huge.. shoot some offers guys lmk


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 10 2010, 10:42 PM~16857356
> *i got 2 subs for sale or trade idk wat brand but they hit hard, they were in my cusins car but he got new ones so he gave me these.. one is a 10"  n i think the other is a 12 or 15" cuz its huge.. shoot some offers guys lmk
> *


post pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16855547
> *yea they're in a box the box is kinda cool looking but wont fit in my trunk if i didnt have the hydraulics it would
> *


put one in a box made for a truck those things bump like crazy even though their not ported


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 PM~16857029
> *:biggrin: just gotta buy tabs which are like 40 bucks on the impala i dont though since i got a collector plate...straight from 63   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you got the collector plates :cheesy: i'm gonna see what the state of new mexico says about collector plates and get some for my monte :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 11 2010, 08:19 AM~16858890-->
> 
> 
> 
> put one in a box made for a truck those things bump like crazy even though their not ported
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i wanna find a shallow box like for trucks and put them in there...i probably wont use all 3
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Mar 11 2010, 08:21 AM~16858903
> *so you got the collector plates :cheesy: i'm gonna see what the state of new mexico says about collector plates and get some for my monte :biggrin:
> *


yea u just pay once and no more tabs :biggrin: :biggrin: yea i just found some washington 63 plates and had them registered as a collector but they usually give u a brand new plate if u want unless u take in an older plate like i did


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 08:41 AM~16859051
> *yea i wanna find a shallow box like for trucks and put them in there...i probably wont use all 3
> yea u just pay once and no more tabs :biggrin:  :biggrin: yea i just found some washington 63 plates and had them registered as a collector but they usually give u a brand new plate if u want unless u take in an older plate like i did
> *


 :0  

I just got in, i am damn glad i had jumper cables on me cause my died while we where up their


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Watts crackin to the young ridaz!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 10:30 AM~16860462
> *Watts crackin to the young ridaz!!!
> *


wat up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 11 2010, 08:58 AM~16859593
> *:0
> 
> I just got in, i am damn glad i had jumper cables on me cause my died while we where up their
> *


wat happened


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16860615
> *wat happened
> *


beats the fuck out of me :angry: the car was on for 5 minutes and it died :wow: :happysad: :uh: :0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 11 2010, 12:25 PM~16861576
> *beats the fuck out of me :angry: the car was on for 5 minutes and it died :wow:  :happysad:  :uh:  :0
> *


what happened after it died when you tried to start it again?


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 10:30 AM~16860462
> *Watts crackin to the young ridaz!!!
> *


wasup doggs, 4:20 bump :420:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 03:08 PM~16863322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whos cars that?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 11:30 AM~16860462
> *Watts crackin to the young ridaz!!!
> *


what up homie hows the lac?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 05:57 PM~16864352
> *what up homie hows the lac?
> *


Its all good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 06:03 PM~16864430
> *Its all good
> *


u got any new plans for it??


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 06:04 PM~16864434
> *u got any new plans for it??
> *


for now ima roll it the way it is, maybe buy the rest of the 90 panels, a nardi steering wheel, and thinking about a 5th wheel...but its basically ready to go, later in the future ill repaint it and re-do the interior, but thats not important right now cuz its coo the way it is


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 06:08 PM~16864462
> *for now ima roll it the way it is, maybe buy the rest of the 90 panels, a nardi steering wheel, and thinking about a 5th wheel...but its basically ready to go, later in the future ill repaint it and re-do the interior, but thats not important right now cuz its coo the way it is
> *


yea car looks clean...is it a fleetwood? i see its got the fleetwood chromes in the front


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 04:23 PM~16864042
> *whos cars that?
> *


mine :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 06:10 PM~16864469
> *yea car looks clean...is it a fleetwood? i see its got the fleetwood chromes in the front
> *


nah its a coupe deville, a few fleetwood features were added...you dont know the different between a fleet and coupe deville???


----------



## Lowridin101

lets say u got a rusty frame is it ok to use noverox?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 11 2010, 05:33 PM~16864712
> *lets say u got a rusty frame is it ok to use noverox?
> *


I don't know you might be able to? post pics of your frame


----------



## MxBlancaG

so im looking for a car.


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 PM~16864948
> *I don't know you might be able to? post pics of your frame
> *


sold my fleet to some dude that wanted my car like that he wasnted a fleet lowrider but i changed my mind on fleet they r heavy as fuck lookin at a 1900 sierra 1500 found some ok ones but rusty frames thinkin of wokin on it but need a ok from the pros


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 11 2010, 06:16 PM~16864521
> *nah its a coupe deville, a few fleetwood features were added...you dont know the different between a fleet and coupe deville???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea we used to have like 4 coupe devilles and 3 fleetwoods i just saw the front chrome that goes on the hood now i see the window in the roof...couldnt see it in the small pic


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 04:08 PM~16863322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 48?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 11 2010, 01:30 PM~16861631-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happened after it died when you tried to start it again?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well when i tried to start it barely had power
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 04:08 PM~16863322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice just buff out the paint and get some of the stuff its missing and it be good :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

too bad i dont have the parts to my old 47 anymore would have been sick on that pickup i had the fulton visor and bumper guards front and rear...


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 11 2010, 07:10 PM~16865097
> *sold my fleet to some dude  that wanted my car like that he wasnted a fleet lowrider but i changed my mind on fleet they r heavy as fuck lookin at a 1900 sierra 1500 found some ok ones but rusty frames thinkin of wokin on it but need a ok from the pros
> *


whats wrong with a heavy car?? all cars with a setup are heavy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 07:43 PM~16865402
> *too bad i dont have the parts to my old 47 anymore would have been sick on that pickup i had the fulton visor and bumper guards front and rear...
> *


my dad has 2 fultons and another one thats made for a sedan :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 11 2010, 07:56 PM~16865556
> *my dad has 2 fultons and another one thats made for a sedan :0
> *


i love the fulton visors they look hella sick with the chrome in the middle...i wanted to get some skirts for mine but got rid of it


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 08:48 PM~16865465
> *whats wrong with a heavy car?? all cars with a setup are heavy
> *


this car w/o a setup is heavy


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16865893
> *this car w/o a setup is heavy
> *


so are impala's a truck is heavy...
plus caddys got the power to get them moving 94 and up have LT1s


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16865587
> *i love the fulton visors they look hella sick with the chrome in the middle...i wanted to get some skirts for mine but got rid of it
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 06:32 PM~16865285
> *is that a 48?
> *


'53


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 11 2010, 06:41 PM~16865379
> *well when i tried to start it barely had power
> damn nice just buff out the paint and get some of the stuff its missing and it be good :biggrin:
> *


we have everything we just haven't put it all back on


----------



## dropped_97blazer

NICE CAR E.. :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

snapped a few pics when I went by today :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16866768-->
> 
> 
> 
> '53
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i liked the 47 cause its got the gas tank in the bed not in the cab like the 48-53
> mine had all the interior shit like dash bezels and shit chrome it was a deluxe cab
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16866880
> *snapped a few pics when I went by today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that caddy looks good


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:22 PM~16866943
> *i liked the 47 cause its got the gas tank in the bed not in the cab like the 48-53
> mine had all the interior shit like dash bezels and shit chrome it was a deluxe cab
> that caddy looks good
> *


I talked to the owner today he's gonna hold it for me until I sell the regal and shit...the '53 has a bunch of chrome for the dash but my dad took it off cuz there is a lot of thieves around here it's a 5 window electric start 3 on the tree we have the visor 2


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 10:14 PM~16866879
> *NICE CAR E.. :thumbsup:
> *


why thank you sir


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:25 PM~16866975
> *I talked to the owner today he's gonna hold it for me until I sell the regal and shit...the '53 has a bunch of chrome for the dash but my dad took it off cuz there is a lot of thieves around here it's a 5 window electric start 3 on the tree we have the visor 2
> *


yea mine was a 5 window too 4 speed...5 windows are hella sick the corner windows are spendy cause of the way they wrap around...so u actually turn it on with key or still got he ignition on the floor?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:28 PM~16867001
> *yea mine was a 5 window too 4 speed...5 windows are hella sick the corner windows are spendy cause of the way they wrap around...so u actually turn it on with key or still got he ignition on the floor?
> *


the ignition on the floor


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:29 PM~16867010
> *the ignition on the floor
> *


they are cool...my bro also had a 51 pickup a loooonnnnggg time ago when he was in high school i remember always riding with him, i dont remember if it had camaro front clip on it or not but i do remember it still had the straight 6 it was primer grey on 61 Impala hub caps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:31 PM~16867024
> *they are cool...my bro also had a 51 pickup a loooonnnnggg time ago when he was in high school i remember always riding with him, i dont remember if it had camaro front clip on it or not but i do remember it still had the straight 6 it was primer grey on 61 Impala hub caps :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats tight we used to use this truck to go get wood from the desert for cookouts :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:33 PM~16867041
> *haha thats tight we used to use this truck to go get wood from the desert for cookouts  :biggrin:
> *


they're hella fun to ride in...i never got mine running it had the 6 in it but was seized up i was planning on doing a mustang II clip or camaro and put a 350 but never got around too it..they ride like shit and steer like shit but still cool


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16867054
> *they're hella fun to ride in...i never got mine running it had the 6 in it but was seized up i was planning on doing a mustang II clip or camaro and put a 350 but never got around too it..they ride like shit and steer like shit but still cool
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16867067
> *:roflmao:
> *


get the bumper guard in the front for it i think they look so sick...i think i payed 100 for mine and sold it on ebay for like 250 or 300


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16867073
> *get the bumper guard in the front for it i think they look so sick...i think i payed 100 for mine and sold it on ebay for like 250 or 300
> *


we got 1 in storage still :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:39 PM~16867085
> *we got 1 in storage still  :biggrin:
> *


its probably my old one :biggrin: :biggrin: i was just thinking right now...i pulled the bench seat out of my pickup and put grey Regal pillows in it...haha luxury :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

so wat u guys think would be a good price to start off my regal at?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16867093
> *so wat u guys think would be a good price to start off my regal at?
> *


it runs good?? put it for 1500 obo they'll jew u down to probably like 1000


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16867091
> *its probably my old one :biggrin:  :biggrin: i was just thinking right now...i pulled the bench seat out of my pickup and put grey Regal pillows in it...haha luxury :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 10:41 PM~16867093
> *so wat u guys think would be a good price to start off my regal at?
> *


what you tryin to get for it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:44 PM~16867123
> *:roflmao:
> *


dont be trying to copy me either...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16867110-->
> 
> 
> 
> it runs good?? put it for 1500 obo they'll jew u down to probably like 1000
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u think so? they wont think its too much?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16867128
> *what you tryin to get for it?
> *


idk, as much as i can get.. atleast 900 or 1000


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 PM~16867159
> *dont be trying to copy me either...
> *


I won't just don't be suprised if you're buckets in the cutty are gone :sprint:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 10:48 PM~16867169
> *u think so? they wont think its too much?
> idk, as much as i can get.. atleast 900 or 1000
> *


nope ask 1500 and you'll get what you want


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16867171-->
> 
> 
> 
> I won't just don't be suprised if you're buckets in the cutty are gone  :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my homie might get it tomorrow him and a couple other homies want parts off of it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16867183
> *nope ask 1500 and you'll get what you want
> *


yea they'll end up offering u 1000 or 900 if u were to put it for 1000 somone would offer u 500 i know i would :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:51 PM~16867197
> *my homie might get it tomorrow him and a couple other homies want parts off of it
> yea they'll end up offering u 1000 or 900 if u were to put it for 1000 somone would offer u 500 i know i would :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 11 2010, 10:51 PM~16867197
> *my homie might get it tomorrow him and a couple other homies want parts off of it
> yea they'll end up offering u 1000 or 900 if u were to put it for 1000 somone would offer u 500 i know i would :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aight thanks guys, its hurting me painfully to do this but.. ima make a post right noww be back in a bit.. :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 11:52 PM~16867207
> *aight thanks guys, its hurting me painfully to do this but.. ima make a post right noww be back in a bit.. :happysad:
> *


put it on here and craigslist...u'd probably have a better chance selling it on craigslist then here


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 11 2010, 10:52 PM~16867207
> *aight thanks guys, its hurting me painfully to do this but.. ima make a post right noww be back in a bit.. :happysad:
> *


do what you gotta do


----------



## six trey impala

soooooo....


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 11 2010, 10:56 PM~16867227-->
> 
> 
> 
> put it on here and craigslist...u'd probably have a better chance selling it on craigslist then here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WAT IM DOIN...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 10:56 PM~16867228
> *do what you gotta do
> *


GUESS I AM.. :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

Random pics


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:420:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

just posted my add on craigslist, gonna post one on here now..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czu9yG5Uzc


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16866768-->
> 
> 
> 
> '53
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 11:06 PM~16866788
> *we have everything we just haven't put it all back on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16866880
> *snapped a few pics when I went by today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a clean caddy theirs a clean white one here in town i'll try to take a pic of it when i see it


----------



## Lowridin101

how do u guys deal with rust?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Mar 12 2010, 01:56 PM~16871934
> *how do u guys deal with rust?
> *


on body panels u cut it out frames i wouldnt even fuck with it if its rotted through


----------



## TEMPER909IE

hey "six trey impala" im juss curious of what kind of job do you have to be able to own a clean 63 impala at the age of 17??? those things are worth like around $15-$20 g's...


----------



## E-Town520

Man I'm fuckin pissed I did all kinds of work to my car to get it ready for a cruise and my motor to my rear pump fried :banghead: :banghead: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 07:25 PM~16874889
> *hey "six trey impala" im juss curious of what kind of job do you have to be able to own a clean 63 impala at the age of 17??? those things are worth like around $15-$20 g's...
> *


i dont have a steady job yet but i do things here and there for money, motors, detailing cars or whatever but i didnt get this car for anywhere close too 15-20gs, also if u look around u'll find out that u can pick up 63-64s for like around 5-8 g's in running condition unless u wanna pay 15-20g's for mine i'd be more then happy to sell it too u :biggrin: :biggrin: well i got the car cause i had a 73 Impala that i picked up for 50 bucks sold that car for 900 bought a 47 Chevy 5 window pickup sold that thing too with all the parts i had for it then found this 63 my dad pitched in some money for me too get it got the car for 3gz alot of people think that the way my car sits now is the way i got the car it was no where near the way i got it i've owned the car for 3 1/2 years already it barely ran when i got the car interior is all messed up (still is) :biggrin: it was missing mouldings and grill and lots of other shit...



















> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 13 2010, 02:15 AM~16878543
> *Man I'm fuckin pissed I did all kinds of work to my car to get it ready for a cruise and my motor to my rear pump fried  :banghead:  :banghead:  :angry:
> *


damn and the pump that gets worked the less...u dont have any spares??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 06:42 AM~16879046
> *damn and the pump that gets worked the less...u dont have any spares??
> *



nope I can't find any of 'em  and the motor is only 1 month old running on 36 volts :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

what motors u running i the regal?? sacos?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Mar 13 2010, 02:15 AM~16878543-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm fuckin pissed I did all kinds of work to my car to get it ready for a cruise and my motor to my rear pump fried  :banghead:  :banghead:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that sucks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 07:42 AM~16879046
> *i dont have a steady job yet but i do things here and there for money, motors, detailing cars or whatever but i didnt get this car for anywhere close too 15-20gs, also if u look around u'll find out that u can pick up 63-64s for like around 5-8 g's in running condition unless u wanna pay 15-20g's for mine i'd be more then happy to sell it too u :biggrin:  :biggrin: well i got the car cause i had a 73 Impala that i picked up for 50 bucks sold that car for 900 bought a 47 Chevy 5 window pickup sold that thing too with all the parts i had for it then found this 63 my dad pitched in some money for me too get it got the car for 3gz alot of people think that the way my car sits now is the way i got the car it was no where near the way i got it i've owned the car for 3 1/2 years already it barely ran when i got the car interior is all messed up (still is) :biggrin: it was missing mouldings and grill and lots of other shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn and the pump that gets worked the less...u dont have any spares??
> *


damn :wow: why would anyone do that to a 63 

todays nice as fuck gonna go clean my ride and cruise for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 07:42 AM~16879046
> *i dont have a steady job yet but i do things here and there for money, motors, detailing cars or whatever but i didnt get this car for anywhere close too 15-20gs, also if u look around u'll find out that u can pick up 63-64s for like around 5-8 g's in running condition unless u wanna pay 15-20g's for mine i'd be more then happy to sell it too u :biggrin:  :biggrin: well i got the car cause i had a 73 Impala that i picked up for 50 bucks sold that car for 900 bought a 47 Chevy 5 window pickup sold that thing too with all the parts i had for it then found this 63 my dad pitched in some money for me too get it got the car for 3gz alot of people think that the way my car sits now is the way i got the car it was no where near the way i got it i've owned the car for 3 1/2 years already it barely ran when i got the car interior is all messed up (still is) :biggrin: it was missing mouldings and grill and lots of other shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn and the pump that gets worked the less...u dont have any spares??
> *


 :0 oh alright, well damn homeboy your lucky to have that 63


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2010, 11:12 AM~16880105
> *  that sucks
> damn :wow: why would anyone do that to a 63
> 
> todays nice as fuck gonna go clean my ride and cruise for a bit :biggrin:
> *


haha i know some weird people out there
its hella nice here...im gonna go wash the 63 too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 13 2010, 11:22 AM~16880150
> *:0 oh alright, well damn homeboy your lucky to have that 63
> *


thanks still got a loong ways to go till its the way i want it


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

all of you guys out cleaning and crusing your ride while im here in the lou doin my a arms


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 13 2010, 11:38 AM~16880229
> *all of you guys out cleaning and crusing your ride while im here in the lou doin my a arms
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: at least u'll be bulldoggin when ur out cruising :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 12:39 PM~16880237
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: at least u'll be bulldoggin when ur out cruising  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea and able to make it do what it do :0 and i thought it was hard to pull aarms but its easy did it in about 10 minutes and i also have something a little special for my front pump im building :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 13 2010, 11:52 AM~16880307
> *yea and able to make it do what it do  :0 and i thought it was hard to pull aarms but its easy did it in about 10 minutes and i also have something a little special for my front pump im building  :0
> *


yea taking suspension parts off is pretty easy on the older cars...


----------



## six trey impala

tomorrow bbq!!! juicing up the batts, gonna mount my switches on the dash so i dont have too be holding the panel in my hand and shocking my self every time i hit the switch haha


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 07:56 PM~16883105
> *tomorrow bbq!!! juicing up the batts, gonna mount my switches on the dash so i dont have too be holding the panel in my hand and shocking my self every time i hit the switch haha
> *


 :thumbsup: i cruised the 68 today it was nice out today had to take it for a cruise


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 10:49 PM~16884331
> *  :thumbsup: i cruised the 68 today it was nice out today had to take it for a cruise
> *


yea it was real nice today...hope its like that tomorrow


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16884341
> *yea it was real nice today...hope its like that tomorrow
> *


it supposed to rain over here tomarrow


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 10:56 PM~16884364
> *it supposed to rain over here tomarrow
> *


damn that sucks...right now i checked up on the batts too see if they're almost juiced up...i only got one bank (4) of batts charged and it comes off the ground when i tap the switch :biggrin: 4 more batts to go


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 10:59 PM~16884382
> *damn that sucks...right now i checked up on the batts too see if they're almost juiced up...i only got one bank (4) of batts charged and it comes off the ground when i tap the switch :biggrin: 4 more batts to go
> *


dam i love that sound of the switches your lucky homie i wish my hydros were working i got to get a new pump and all new batterys for my shit to work it sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 11:07 PM~16884428
> *dam i love that sound of the switches your lucky homie i wish my hydros were working i got to get a new pump and all new batterys for my shit to work it sucks
> *


whats wrong with ur pump...rebuild it


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:21 PM~16884511
> *whats wrong with ur pump...rebuild it
> *


its broken from where you put the oil in at and from the top where all the hoses are at i dont know what the fuck the last owner did to this baby but he treated her bad i just want to get a new setup


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16884532
> *its broken from where you put the oil in at and from the top where all the hoses are at i dont know what the fuck the last owner did to this baby but he treated her bad i just want to get a new setup
> *


oh you could just buy a new tank.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:25 PM~16884542
> *oh you could just buy a new tank, and sounds like u need new fittings if its cracked
> *


yea how much do they usaully run for just the tank


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:25 PM~16884542
> *oh you could just buy a new tank, and sounds like u need new fittings if its cracked
> *


or ur block is cracked...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 11:26 PM~16884551
> *yea how much do they usaully run for just the tank
> *


usually black tanks are like 20 bucks sometimes cheaper used chrome tanks are like around 30 bucks and like the black ones u can sometimes find them cheaper used
blocks u can find pretty cheap but new they're 60 for 1/2 inch ports


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:26 PM~16884553
> *or ur block is cracked...
> *


i dont know man what it is but i was just guna get the two new pumps it would be about 250 for both pumps


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 11:30 PM~16884577
> *i dont know man what it is but i was just guna get the two new pumps it would be about 250 for both pumps
> *


the block is the Square looking thing thats between the motor and the tank its where ur fittings go into...sometimes people tighten them too much causing it too crack same with the tanks they tighten the cap too much, u should only tighten the cap hand tight if ur pumps are laying flat if they're at a angle use something too tighten it a little more but not too much...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16884602
> *the block is the Square looking thing thats between the motor and the tank its where ur fittings go into...sometimes people tighten them too much causing it too crack same with the tanks they tighten the cap too much, u should only tighten the cap hand tight if ur pumps are laying flat if they're at a angle use something too tighten it a little more but not too much...
> *


cool homie how much did you get your setup for plus batts


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 13 2010, 11:36 PM~16884618
> *cool homie how much did you get your setup for plus batts
> *


i pieced my setup together i didnt buy it all in one bunch...


----------



## Lowridin101

so wassup all


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16880163-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha i know some weird people out there
> its hella nice here...im gonna go wash the 63 too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did that yesterday to :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 11:38 AM~16880229
> *all of you guys out cleaning and crusing your ride while im here in the lou doin my a arms
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 11:39 AM~16880237
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: at least u'll be bulldoggin when ur out cruising  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  

damn today was suppose to be 67 but the clouds rolled in and its 64


----------



## six trey impala

jus got back from the bbq and cruise it was fun, even though i have too bad batts and its draining my other ones it still was fun...first time cruising my own car with switches haha


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2010, 06:32 PM~16889406
> *jus got back from the bbq and cruise it was fun, even though i have too bad batts and its draining my other ones it still was fun...first time cruising my own car with switches haha
> *


SOUNDS LIKE FUN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 14 2010, 06:32 PM~16889406
> *jus got back from the bbq and cruise it was fun, even though i have too bad batts and its draining my other ones it still was fun...first time cruising my own car with switches haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i'll post pics in a bit


----------



## dropped_97blazer

heres a pic of the 10" sub.. other one looks the same just bigger..
oh yeah, what u guys think bout tradin my regal for a 95 towncar?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 02:53 AM~16893444
> *heres a pic of the 10" sub.. other one looks the same just bigger..
> oh yeah, what u guys think bout tradin my regal for  a 95 towncar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its up too u bro ur car...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 02:53 AM~16893444
> *heres a pic of the 10" sub.. other one looks the same just bigger..
> oh yeah, what u guys think bout tradin my regal for  a 95 towncar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  how much for both


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2010, 06:15 AM~16893999
> *its up too u bro ur car...
> *


i know dogg, but idk do u think its an ok trade? what would u do?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 15 2010, 10:21 AM~16896034
> *:0   how much for both
> *


nevermind dogg im fkn dumb haha its a 10 n 12 i thought the 12 was a 15 but na i got 10" n a 12".. what u think bout 100 shipped? too mcuh?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16897932
> *i know dogg, but idk do u think its an ok trade? what would u do?
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF THE OTHER CAR


----------



## dropped_97blazer

not yet im waitin for em today


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 03:38 PM~16898041
> *not yet im waitin for em today
> *


DOES IT RUN


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 02:40 PM~16898073
> *DOES IT RUN
> *


yeah he said it runs.. so well see


----------



## six trey impala

me personally wouldnt trade...just because i dont like fords, but those cars drive really smooth would be cool for a daily on 13s shit they look cool fixed up with the euro clip


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2010, 03:54 PM~16898215
> *me personally wouldnt trade...just because i dont like fords, but those cars drive really smooth would be cool for a daily on 13s shit they look cool fixed up with the euro clip
> *


TRUE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 03:55 PM~16898242
> *TRUE
> *


not all fords are ugly


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 04:09 PM~16898336
> *not all fords are ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont care for fords at all...im all about Chevy's and GM cars


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2010, 04:13 PM~16898372
> *i dont care for fords at all...im all about Chevy's and GM cars
> *


aslong as there classics and got those lowrider lines there cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 15 2010, 04:17 PM~16898406
> *aslong as there classics and got those lowrider lines there cool
> *


 :dunno: i guess some are cool but i'd never buy a ford or build one


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 15 2010, 02:54 PM~16898215
> *me personally wouldnt trade...just because i dont like fords, but those cars drive really smooth would be cool for a daily on 13s shit they look cool fixed up with the euro clip
> *


lol whos talking bout a ford dogg?!?!?!? hahahahahh its a lincoln homie :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16898877
> *lol whos talking bout a ford dogg?!?!?!? hahahahahh its a lincoln homie :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


lincolns are manufactured by ford


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16880024
> *what motors u running i the regal?? sacos?
> *


yea sacos I found the problem I have a bad seal n it sent oil into the motor


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 15 2010, 06:29 PM~16900232
> *lincolns are manufactured by ford
> *


ohhh hahahaha dam i feel stupid now


----------



## dropped_97blazer

heres some pics..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 15 2010, 09:23 PM~16902657
> *heres some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you want to trade? it looks ok...a project but it's if YOU want it you gotta drive it and stuff knw what I mean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 PM~16903369
> *do you want to trade? it looks ok...a project but it's if YOU want it you gotta drive it and stuff knw what I mean
> *


well, yeah i want to trade u kno but i was jus sayin u know u guys think its a koo trade? i like the towncars they look pretty sick n im gonna throw on some 13's my cousins gonna hook me up wit


----------



## six trey impala

its already got the cool front clip on it...not the one with the big headlights


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

nevermind... doesnt wanna trade no more...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2010, 08:02 AM~16905456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop showing off :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 16 2010, 10:26 PM~16913415
> *stop showing off  :biggrin:
> *


haha hopefully if i sell some shit im gonna buy me some new batts so i can play a bit without draining my batts real fast :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 16 2010, 10:03 PM~16913713
> *haha hopefully if i sell some shit im gonna buy me some new batts so i can play a bit without draining my batts real fast :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


did you find the bad 1? if you leave it running with the others its gonna make them go bad too eventually


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 16 2010, 11:42 PM~16913751
> *did you find the bad 1? if you leave it running with the others its gonna make them go bad too eventually
> *


yea i know...i found it...but they're all old batts so i dont really care im just gonna buy all 8...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foo's?


----------



## six trey impala

6363636363636363636363636363636363636363636636363636363


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2010, 08:47 PM~16923103
> *6363636363636363636363636363636363636363636636363636363
> *


huh?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16923633
> *huh?
> *


i dont know just bored


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

lol my car was chippin...slow down wasnt adjusted in the front, bad batts and my switch extension fell off haha fuck it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2010, 09:27 PM~16923681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16923910
> *looks good
> *


thanks i adjusted my slow down tuesday, it was all the way open in the vid cause we had barely swapped blocks and made it single dump too the front and the block was on a piston pump before so the slow down was all the way open, now i can catch it...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2010, 09:56 PM~16923936
> *thanks i adjusted my slow down tuesday, it was all the way open in the vid cause we had barely swapped blocks and made it single dump too the front and the block was on a piston pump before so the slow down was all the way open, now i can catch it...
> *


hell yea I need to bleed my lines and adjust mine too


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 17 2010, 11:01 PM~16923987
> *hell yea I need to bleed my lines and adjust mine too
> *


we bled mine already...gonna throw the batts on the charger tomorrow


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 17 2010, 10:03 PM~16923999
> *we bled mine already...gonna throw the batts on the charger tomorrow
> *


thats cool man some dude told me my car was only worth 3 g's today :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16923633
> *huh?
> *


any luck ith ur car?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 05:26 PM~16930735
> *any luck ith ur car?
> *


na not yet :tears:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 06:53 PM~16931034
> *na not yet :tears:
> *


shit man u should just try to pay ur fee's instead...sell some shit, mow some lawns or something...its gonna be hard to try to get what u payed out of it since u already started sanding it...primer the whole car that'll help it look way better its like the cutty the drivers side looks decent primered but the passenger side looks like shit all sanded down


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16931096
> *shit man u should just try to pay ur fee's instead...sell some shit, mow some lawns or something...its gonna be hard to try to get what u payed out of it since u already started sanding it...primer the whole car that'll help it look way better its like the cutty the drivers side looks decent primered but the passenger side looks like shit all sanded down
> *


i was thinkin bout that right now too, so i might finish primering it up n then post some more pics.. see if that helps


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 07:03 PM~16931142
> *i was thinkin bout that right now too, so i might finish primering it up n then post some more pics.. see if that helps
> *


i'd just keep the car bro if i were u save up some money and pay it off...i doubt someone's gonna wanna buy a car and have too pay 500 on top of that to get the title...sell ur pump...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 06:13 PM~16931272
> *i'd just keep the car bro if i were u save up some money and pay it off...i doubt someone's gonna wanna buy a car and have too pay 500 on top of that to get the title...sell ur pump...
> *


true but thats why i was tryin to trade it.. but yeah i know wat u mean.. i am already sum guy offered 150 but me pay shipping..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 07:17 PM~16931307
> *true but thats why i was tryin to trade it.. but yeah i know wat u mean.. i am already sum guy offered 150 but me pay shipping..
> *


shipping will probably be alot depending on where its going pumps are kinda heavy


----------



## six trey impala

summer is coming around the corner get a summer job paper routes pay alright...u can make bank off mowing lawns too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 06:18 PM~16931322
> *shipping will probably be alot depending on where its going pumps are kinda heavy
> *


the guy that sent it to me fit it in those pre made ups boxes for like 10-15 bucks

but the thing is idk have pay pal n he does


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16931389
> *the guy that sent it to me fit it in those pre made ups boxes for like 10-15 bucks
> 
> but the thing is idk have pay pal n he does
> *


tell him too send u a money order


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16931307
> *true but thats why i was tryin to trade it.. but yeah i know wat u mean.. i am already sum guy offered 150 but me pay shipping..
> *


tell him 160 and send it flat rate thru the post office its like 14-15 bucks


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 18 2010, 06:24 PM~16931401-->
> 
> 
> 
> tell him too send u a money order
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thas wat ima do..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 07:05 PM~16931845
> *tell him 160 and send it flat rate thru the post office its like 14-15 bucks
> *


i was thinkin bout that..


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 07:42 PM~16932340
> *thas wat ima do..
> i was thinkin bout that..
> *


or just keep it and get a job or a lil hustle going shit even a lil part time job or something...anything helps


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16932658
> *or just keep it and get a job or a lil hustle going shit even a lil part time job or something...anything helps
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
theres always shit out there too do...look at me i dont have a job but when i need money i bust my ass doing shit to get it...detailing cars swapping motors, just find something ur good at...detailing cars is easy


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16932676
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> theres always shit out there too do...look at me i dont have a job but when i need money i bust my ass doing shit to get it...detailing cars swapping motors, just find something ur good at...detailing cars is easy
> *


man you aint lying I put up a fence today for my tia and I've never done that shit in my life and had no help but fuck I needed the money and it actually came out pretty nice :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hahaha thats true n i also have done some shit for the first time, n it came out pretty good, i might go mowing lawns this weekend.. lol i need to find a lawn mower first tho


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 09:19 PM~16932813
> *hahaha thats true n i also have done some shit for the first time, n it came out pretty  good, i might go mowing lawns this weekend.. lol i need to find a lawn mower first tho
> *


buy a goat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16932676-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> theres always shit out there too do...look at me i dont have a job but when i need money i bust my ass doing shit to get it...detailing cars swapping motors, just find something ur good at...detailing cars is easy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 go around and learn some trades like flooring, roofing, plumbing, etc.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16932735
> *man you aint lying I put up a fence today for my tia and I've never done that shit in my life and had no help but fuck I needed the money and it actually came out pretty nice  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 PM~16932827
> *buy a goat  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

lol ill buy a fukn flock of em n have em choppin grass all over town hahaha shit make me 200 bucks in one day hahah


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16932886
> *lol ill buy a fukn flock of em n have em choppin grass all over town hahaha shit make me 200 bucks in one day hahah
> *


fuck buying 'em take a dog n shepherd them bitches into a truck and vamanos all profit :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16932964
> *fuck buying 'em take a dog n shepherd them bitches into a truck and vamanos all profit  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaa fuck it huh haha, so wat u guys up 2?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16932836
> *x2 go around and learn some trades like flooring, roofing, plumbing, etc.
> :biggrin:
> *


u'll make bank doing that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 08:49 PM~16933168
> *u'll make bank doing that :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what bout doin a/c??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16933115
> *hahahahaa fuck it huh haha, so wat u guys up 2?
> *


chillin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16933180
> *what bout doin a/c??
> *


yea...thats what i wanna do when i get out of high school...HVAC


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 08:50 PM~16933181
> *chillin
> *


koo, me too, fukn bored! tryin to figure out how tomake kuik cash.. i just sold the rest of my buddahz but i usedd alot of the cash i made for everday things liike lunch money n shit..


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16933193
> *yea...thats what i wanna do when i get out of high school...HVAC
> *


my gramps told me that makes good money


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16933221
> *my gramps told me that makes good money
> *


it does my nino does that I start school next week for motorcycle tech


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 09:00 PM~16933318
> *it does my nino does that I start school next week for motorcycle tech
> *


foreal? where at?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16933348
> *foreal? where at?
> *


UTI


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 18 2010, 09:09 PM~16933364
> *UTI
> *


sick hope all goes good for u dogg


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 18 2010, 09:15 PM~16933430
> *sick hope all goes good for u dogg
> *


thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

hey beto check this out...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16941864
> *hey beto check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: THATS BAD ASS


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 19 2010, 10:01 PM~16942484
> *WHAT!!! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: THATS BAD ASS
> *


catching some air :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2010, 10:01 PM~16942490
> *catching some air :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE SAME AIR MINE WILL BE CATCHING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16942513
> *THATS THE SAME AIR MINE WILL BE CATCHING SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I know i don't usually do this but i put in a application today at A1 car wash and if you guys could say some prayers for me cause i really need this job thanks


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2010, 01:15 PM~16963601
> *I know i don't usually do this but i put in a application today at A1 car wash and if you guys could say some prayers for me cause i really need this job thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16963601
> *I know i don't usually do this but i put in a application today at A1 car wash and if you guys could say some prayers for me cause i really need this job thanks
> *


----------



## six trey impala

:wave: :wave:


----------



## E-Town520

started my class for motorcycle tech today


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 22 2010, 06:25 PM~16965894-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 22 2010, 10:51 PM~16969922
> *started my class for motorcycle tech today
> *


  

I GOT SOME STUFF I'LL UPLOAD LATER


----------



## ElMonte74'

wheres everyone at :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2010, 10:10 AM~17007660
> *wheres everyone at :0
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2010, 06:25 PM~16965894
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17007945
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


nada trimming a mexican blanket to fit my dash and package tray :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

took my car too school...gas hopped it in front everyone says it was getting up it bottomed out the 4 tons on the last lick so it probably was getting up there haha


----------



## six trey impala

123


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2010, 11:32 AM~17008242
> *nada trimming a mexican blanket to fit my dash and package tray :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA LOCO SOUNDS FIRME


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 26 2010, 11:59 AM~17009049
> *took my car too school...gas hopped it in front everyone says it was getting up it bottomed out the 4 tons on the last lick so it probably was getting up there haha
> *


 :wow: pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 26 2010, 10:32 AM~17008242
> *nada trimming a mexican blanket to fit my dash and package tray :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 26 2010, 05:33 PM~17011134
> *:wow: pics????  :biggrin:
> *


i was driving


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 26 2010, 12:59 PM~17009049-->
> 
> 
> 
> took my car too school...gas hopped it in front everyone says it was getting up it bottomed out the 4 tons on the last lick so it probably was getting up there haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17009088
> *123
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 26 2010, 02:25 PM~17009734
> *HELL YEA LOCO SOUNDS FIRME
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Mar 26 2010, 05:33 PM~17011137
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  

i'll take pics in the morning


----------



## six trey impala

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 AM~17016182
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2010, 09:44 AM~17016257
> *:0
> *


what up? whats going down for the weekend?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2010, 09:45 AM~17016260
> *what up? whats going down for the weekend?
> *


nada just chillin, theirs a car show in amarillo today i was thinking of going till i saw the $20 admission fee  so i'm gonna spend the 20 i have on getting my tire and be rollin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn server...
yea im broke too, and the trey's got no gas so i guess i'll be chillin here too for a while till i get some cash...i'll find something to do


----------



## six trey impala

:happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

i got another tire for my car, got another cooper...my front ones are warn out cause the car is kinda butterflied, wires are showing haha roll till the tires go flat, or im out of gas


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17016340-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn server...
> yea im broke too, and the trey's got no gas so i guess i'll be chillin here too for a while till i get some cash...i'll find something to do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit if the winds not blowing go outside and wash the impala :biggrin: if it wasn't windy here i would be washing the monte
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 27 2010, 10:05 AM~17016373
> *i got another tire for my car, got another cooper...my front ones are warn out cause the car is kinda butterflied, wires are showing haha roll till the tires go flat, or im out of gas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17016435
> *shit if the winds not blowing go outside and wash the impala :biggrin: if it wasn't windy here i would be washing the monte
> :biggrin:
> *


its clean, i washed it the day before yesterday so it would be clean for school yesterday...the batts are juiced up but no rocket fuel


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 AM~17016453
> *its clean, i washed it the day before yesterday so it would be clean for school yesterday...the batts are juiced up but no rocket fuel
> *


damn  i got to replace the positive and negative terminals on my battery :uh: their so worn out you can move you them and i tightened them and they still move, having to jiggle the wire to turn everything on is pissing me off especially when it dies at the stop light :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 27 2010, 10:26 AM~17016489
> *damn  i got to replace the positive and negative terminals on my battery :uh: their so worn out you can move you them and i tightened them and they still move,  having to jiggle the wire to turn everything on is pissing me off especially when it dies at the stop light :biggrin:
> *


try squeezing them together with a vice or something


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17016662
> *try squeezing them together with a vice or something
> *


nope their gone but replaced them with some nice red and black ones :biggrin: was thinking on just getting the polished looking ones :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

IMA BE A DADDY!! FOUND OUT LAST WEEK :biggrin: SHES DUE AROUND 11/22/10


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 27 2010, 10:38 PM~17021048
> *IMA BE A DADDY!! FOUND OUT LAST WEEK :biggrin: SHES DUE AROUND 11/22/10
> *


 :0  congrats


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17024110
> *:0   congrats
> *


x2


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thanks homies!! now i really gotta find a job quick!!


----------



## hood_starra

whats up ryders


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ey trey u got in another club?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i got a surprise :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 29 2010, 05:25 PM~17037213
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got a surprise :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wat is it?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 29 2010, 03:15 PM~17035366
> *ey trey u got in another club?
> *


We started a club...me my pops my bro and 2 other homies


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 29 2010, 06:25 PM~17037213
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got a surprise :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


u finally bought a tire??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

what up young chipper snappers :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Mar 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17038945
> *what up young chipper snappers  :cheesy:
> *


wassup Old Chipper Snapper


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17039115
> *wassup Old Chipper Snapper
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup fools we on page 666 lol


----------



## E-Town520

wat up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

found this deuce, how much would you offer? 59s aint for sale yet


----------



## six trey impala

1000-2000 for the deuce since it's all complete but i'd try to get it for 1500 or under


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oops forgot to add no motor or tranny?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2010, 08:51 AM~17043034
> *oops forgot to add no motor or tranny?
> *


yea shit its probably worth 1000-1500 with no motor or trans...Deuces are hard to come by i'd jump on it if i were u...hows the floors and trunk?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 30 2010, 06:55 AM~17042269-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this deuce, how much would you offer? 59s aint for sale yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean deuce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 30 2010, 08:45 AM~17042977
> *1000-2000 for the deuce since it's all complete but i'd try to get it for 1500 or under
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 30 2010, 08:53 AM~17043054
> *yea shit its probably worth 1000-1500 with no motor or trans...Deuces are hard to come by i'd jump on it if i were u...hows the floors and trunk?
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

so heres my surprise :cheesy: 








:biggrin: 



















theirs that mexican blanket on my dash


















i know the driver side tires a little low









here it is on stocks









only problem is my radiator has a leak on it so i can't drive it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

looks like a whole different car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2010, 09:43 AM~17043413
> *looks like a whole different car :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i know huh :biggrin: it sucks cause i can't drive it due to a leak on the snout of the radiator  but at least it looks good sitting their lol :biggrin: i may go clean the white walls :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2010, 10:53 AM~17043054
> *yea shit its probably worth 1000-1500 with no motor or trans...Deuces are hard to come by i'd jump on it if i were u...hows the floors and trunk?
> *


fawkin BRAND NEW lookin


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 AM~17044338
> *fawkin BRAND NEW lookin
> *


jump on it


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

anyone new to the switch?
just got mine put in...
could know a feew more things? homies? :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Mar 30 2010, 06:50 PM~17048466
> *anyone new to the switch?
> just got mine put in...
> could know a feew more things? homies? :happysad:
> *


what do you need to know?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17043247
> *so heres my surprise :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theirs that mexican blanket on my dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the driver side tires a little low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is on stocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is my radiator has a leak on it so i can't drive it :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good homie

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17043247
> *so heres my surprise :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theirs that mexican blanket on my dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know the driver side tires a little low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is on stocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem is my radiator has a leak on it so i can't drive it :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: looks good


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Mar 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17048466
> *anyone new to the switch?
> just got mine put in...
> could know a feew more things? homies? :happysad:
> *


dnt try to keep playing with ur switches when you know the batts are dead...seen quite a few people that were new to them and burned motors, solenoids, and even seen solenoids catch fire the other day haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 30 2010, 10:56 PM~17051791
> *dnt try to keep playing with ur switches when you know the batts are dead...seen quite a few people that were new to them and burned motors, solenoids, and even seen solenoids catch fire the other day haha
> *


speaking dead batts, i gotta charge mine :angry: :angry:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 30 2010, 10:19 PM~17051980
> *speaking dead batts, i gotta charge mine :angry:  :angry:
> *


I was trying to help this guy go thru his setup this past weekend to see what was wrong and when I hit the switch the front solenoids caught on fire :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 08:32 AM~17053817
> *I was trying to help this guy go thru his setup this past weekend to see what was wrong and when I hit the switch the front solenoids caught on fire  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta be careful with solenoids, watch out for when they get stuck :biggrin: :biggrin: u can usually tell if u have a quick disconnect and when u go to hook it up it sparks


----------



## six trey impala

also you gotta watch ur switches if u feel like they're getting a little harder or too loose switch em out dont wanna a switch getting stuck and either burn up ur dumps or over locks ur car and does real damage


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:36 AM~17053856
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta be careful with solenoids, watch out for when they get stuck :biggrin:  :biggrin: u can usually tell if u have a quick disconnect and when u go to hook it up it sparks
> *


that's what I told the guy and so we tapped it...nothing so I hit it just clicked and then it got a lil smell of smoke...I locked up the back and it smelled even worse like smoke then poof! :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 08:50 AM~17053947
> *that's what I told the guy and so we tapped it...nothing so I hit it just clicked and then it got a lil smell of smoke...I locked up the back and it smelled even worse like smoke then poof!  :wow:
> *


u guys spit on it to put it out?? haha...ey does ur regal wonder on the road when u have it locked up??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:51 AM~17053958
> *u guys spit on it to put it out?? haha...ey does ur regal wonder on the road when u have it locked up??
> *


haha nah he got scared and dropped the trunk but when he opened it was already out...my regal sways when I let off the gas or hit the brakes only when I'm hauling ass like on the freeway


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 08:53 AM~17053976
> *haha nah he got scared and dropped the trunk but when he opened it was already out...my regal sways when I let off the gas or hit the brakes only when I'm hauling ass like on the freeway
> *


if i have the front locked up it wonders a bit but if i drive it dropped it drives fine...im gonna take my drivers side front tire too get swapped with a new cooper,wires are showing on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:57 AM~17054003
> *if i have the front locked up it wonders a bit but if i drive it dropped it drives fine...im gonna take my drivers side front tire too get swapped with a new cooper,wires are showing on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's crazy mine drives straight locked up but when its lowered it pulls to the right


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 08:58 AM~17054012
> *that's crazy mine drives straight locked up but when its lowered it pulls to the right
> *


i think its cause i need to extend my a-arms...i dont know if u've ever noticed but all cars are a little cambered or on lowriders extended on one side more then the other


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 08:00 AM~17054026
> *i think its cause i need to extend my a-arms...i dont know if u've ever noticed but all cars are a little cambered or on lowriders extended on one side more then the other
> *


on all my cars it has been the right side haha


----------



## six trey impala

Bro's selling the Malibu!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 09:01 AM~17054036
> *on all my cars it has been the right side haha
> *


yea thats the side its usually kicked out more on...my right side is butterflied more then the left when i lock up the front :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 08:02 AM~17054049
> *yea thats the side its usually kicked out more on...my right side is butterflied more then the left when i lock up the front :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: how much does ur bro want for the car?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 09:06 AM~17054067
> *:biggrin: how much does ur bro want for the car?
> *


i think 4500


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 08:09 AM~17054097
> *i think 4500
> *


damn thats not bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 09:13 AM~17054123
> *damn thats not bad
> *


I think he's throwing in a Strapped frame too...the motor is sick...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Mar 30 2010, 08:37 PM~17050039-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good homie
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17051756
> *:biggrin: looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:56 PM~17051791
> *dnt try to keep playing with ur switches when you know the batts are dead...seen quite a few people that were new to them and burned motors, solenoids, and even seen solenoids catch fire the other day haha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 08:50 AM~17053947
> *that's what I told the guy and so we tapped it...nothing so I hit it just clicked and then it got a lil smell of smoke...I locked up the back and it smelled even worse like smoke then poof!  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: poof lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 09:01 AM~17054042
> *Bro's selling the Malibu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 08:20 AM~17054177
> *I think he's throwing in a Strapped frame too...the motor is sick...
> *


DAMN! thats gonna go fast


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Mar 31 2010, 09:29 AM~17054227
> *DAMN! thats gonna go fast
> *


hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 09:02 AM~17054528
> *hopefully :biggrin:
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 31 2010, 09:02 AM~17054528
> *hopefully :biggrin:
> *


if it was closer I'd pick it up always liked those


----------



## Lowridin101

you can burn your motors and solenoids? which motor r u talking about and whats a solenoid. and how do u prevent this?


----------



## six trey impala

whatup


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Apr 2 2010, 08:58 AM~17075233
> *you can burn your motors and solenoids? which motor r u talking about and whats a solenoid. and how do u prevent this?
> *


motors on the pump...and solenoids is what makes the motor turn the pump head when u hit the switch, it'll take the electricity from the batts to turn the motor


----------



## six trey impala

its snowing hella here


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17076531
> *its snowing hella here
> *


its hot as hell over here


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 2 2010, 11:34 AM~17076097
> *motors on the pump...and solenoids is what makes the motor turn the pump head when u hit the switch, it'll take the electricity from the batts to turn the motor
> *


and how do i prevent it from burning?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Apr 2 2010, 06:23 PM~17080694
> *and how do i prevent it from burning?
> *


by not playing with the switches on dead batteries, not holding the switch for too long, don't overlock it too much


----------



## ElMonte74'

my white walls on 3 tires are tan and wont clean up with sos pads what should i use? :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Im back in this bitch, the last two months have been hell without this joint....


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

thats alot of shit i need to go over 
better take some notes. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

y do ppl hate 4 doors?

a low is a low


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2010, 01:44 PM~17085190
> *my white walls on 3 tires are tan and wont clean up with sos pads what should i use? :0
> *


try using wd40 on them thats how i get mines extra white...but make sure you have a towel handy because you might have to use a lil muscle when whiping them off...i would perfer you rinse ya tires off before doing it


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Apr 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17087395
> *y do ppl hate 4 doors?
> 
> a low is a low
> *



alot of ppl dont hate 4 doors..its really just a preference..sum ppl perfer 2 drs others perfer the fullsize...its all in what you like


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Apr 3 2010, 03:49 PM~17086690-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im back in this bitch, the last two months have been hell without this joint....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Apr 3 2010, 06:49 PM~17087608
> *try using wd40 on them thats how i get mines extra white...but make sure you have a towel handy because you might have to use a lil muscle when whiping them off...i would perfer you rinse ya tires off before doing it
> *


ok i'll try it


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2010, 10:34 PM~17087948
> *:0  :biggrin:
> ok i'll try it
> *



yea it was an old trick my dad taught me a while back when i had my white walls on my lowrider bike when i was younger an i been using it ever since....hey i didnt know you had an xbox too what games you play :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 3 2010, 10:44 AM~17085190
> *my white walls on 3 tires are tan and wont clean up with sos pads what should i use? :0
> *


its kinda hard to get them clean if they've been cooked with the sun like that...i'd just spray Bleach white with some steel wool and see what happens


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Apr 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17087395
> *y do ppl hate 4 doors?
> 
> a low is a low
> *


4 doors suck only 4 door that is acceptable is a big body Fleetwood


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2010, 11:55 PM~17088584
> *its kinda hard to get them clean if they've been cooked with the sun like that...i'd just spray Bleach white with some steel wool and see what happens
> *


i forgot all about that method as well :biggrin: thats a good 1 to use too


----------



## roach5th

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 07:25 PM~8374616
> *Whatever I can do to help you younger guys, let me know. uffin:
> *


where u think i can get a continental kit for a 1995 cadillac fleetwood???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by roach5th_@Apr 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17088961
> *where u think i can get a continental kit for a 1995 cadillac fleetwood???
> *


theres always a couple on here in the classifieds


----------



## BigVics58

Sup guys


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 3 2010, 10:06 PM~17089082
> *Sup guys
> *


howdy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+Apr 3 2010, 08:53 PM~17088565-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea it was an old trick my dad taught me a while back when i had my white walls on my lowrider bike when i was younger an i been using it ever since....hey i didnt know you had an xbox too what games you play :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTA 4 TBoGT, COD Modern Warfare 2, gears of war, Battlefield Bad Company 2, and some others :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17088584
> *its kinda hard to get them clean if they've been cooked with the sun like that...i'd just spray Bleach white with some steel wool and see what happens
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually they where sitting in my dads javelin and it has a tarp over it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Apr 3 2010, 10:06 PM~17089082
> *Sup guys
> *


what up vic hows the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 4 2010, 09:38 AM~17091892
> *GTA 4 TBoGT, COD Modern Warfare 2, gears of war, Battlefield Bad Company 2, and some others :biggrin:
> actually they where sitting in my dads javelin and it has a tarp over it
> what up vic hows the 58 :biggrin:
> *


but arent they used?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 4 2010, 10:11 AM~17092057
> *but arent they used?
> *


NOPE BRAND FUCKING NEW THEY STILL HAVE THE HAIRS ON THEM THE ONLY ONE THAT'S USED IS THE ONE I HAD PUT ON :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 4 2010, 06:01 PM~17095139
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

today was a nice day out side so i started workin on my chevy finally!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 5 2010, 03:03 PM~17102839
> *today was a nice day out side so i started workin on my chevy finally!!!!!
> *


I wish it was nice here, its really windy, i have to replace a gas line, sunday my car was leaking gas the drive line rubbed a hole in it from when i lock the car up and drop it :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 04:59 PM~17103466
> *I wish it was nice here, its really windy, i have to replace a gas line, sunday my car was leaking gas the drive line rubbed a hole in it from when i lock the car up and drop it :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Its been in the 80s here i been riding all week


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 5 2010, 04:03 PM~17102839
> *today was a nice day out side so i started workin on my chevy finally!!!!!
> *


I been slacking on my coupe  since its been nice ive been driving the ghouse all the time


----------



## six trey impala

G house looks good...fixed my line right now no more leaks...also swapped got rid of that bad batt so its staying juiced up longer :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17104642
> *Its been in the 80s here i been riding all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is ur car all the way dumped there?


----------



## six trey impala

I smashed my tail pipes pretty good now, ass lays too low hahaha


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 07:35 PM~17105188
> *is ur car all the way dumped there?
> *


:no: she lays lower


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 07:20 PM~17105007
> *G house looks good...fixed my line right now no more leaks...also swapped got rid of that bad batt so its staying juiced up longer  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks i still got alot to do this summer i just put some sounds in there to ride for the weekend and :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17105277
> *I smashed my tail pipes pretty good now, ass lays too low hahaha
> *


They look good laying low my coupe almost hits cross member until i put in strokes


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Looking good homie how much shipped to 63134 any trades?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 07:06 PM~17105584
> *Looking good homie how much shipped to 63134 any trades?
> *


cant sell her too attached to her :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 08:09 PM~17105626
> *cant sell her too attached to her :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I want a tre pretty bad i gotta get 1 once im done with my hopper and ghouse beleive that a tre or a duece :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17105649
> *I want a tre pretty bad i gotta get 1 once im done with my hopper and ghouse beleive that a tre or a duece :thumbsup:
> *


get em before they shoot up in price even more!! :0


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 5 2010, 08:15 PM~17105690
> *get em before they shoot up in price even more!! :0
> *


I know i can get a foe for cheap know but dont want 1 but dueces and tres over my way are getting hard to come by but i dont need another project now got too many as it is


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 07:21 PM~17105767
> *I know i can get a foe for cheap know but dont want 1 but dueces and tres over my way are getting hard to come by but i dont need another project now got too many as it is
> *


yup its better to stay with 1 car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup fools, that 7.2 earthquake hit us hard, my house was all fucked up inside..  :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 12:33 PM~17113138
> *sup fools, that 7.2 earthquake hit us hard, my house was all fucked up inside..  :angry:
> *


damn that sucks  

damn it feels good driving a car on 13's :biggrin: :cheesy: 




















i hit real bad in the albertsons parking lot


----------



## martinez7990

I will use that write it down idea and make a good notebook or something.
________________________________________
B&B Ballina


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 12:33 PM~17113138
> *sup fools, that 7.2 earthquake hit us hard, my house was all fucked up inside..  :angry:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN HOW WAS THE QUAKE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17116350
> *damn that sucks
> 
> damn it feels good driving a car on 13's :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hit real bad in the albertsons parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ESE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17116721
> *LOOKS GOOD ESE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17116350
> *damn that sucks
> 
> damn it feels good driving a car on 13's :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hit real bad in the albertsons parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 6 2010, 07:34 PM~17117063
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn how the hell u bottom out ur car sits high :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:35 PM~17117770
> *damn how the hell u bottom out ur car sits high :biggrin:
> *


shit like i said before clovis is not made for lowriders except when you have switches :biggrin: shit i bottomed out the front since it sits low and it wasn't a pleasant feeling either cause i thought i had a nother radiator problem but not :biggrin: with those 4x4 blocks how did you get them in and how long do they have to be


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17117813
> *shit like i said before clovis is not made for lowriders except when you have switches :biggrin:  shit i bottomed out the front since it sits low and it wasn't a pleasant feeling either cause i thought i had a nother radiator problem but not :biggrin:
> *


gotta remember to come in slow and at a angle now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17117829
> *gotta remember to come in slow and at a angle now
> *


i did come in at a angle :0 lol it drives pretty well i just need to either grind my caliper or get spacers cause when i first drove it every time i slow down, braked, or turned all i hear is a clicking noise


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:41 PM~17117855
> *i did come in at a angle :0 lol it drives pretty well i just need to either grind my caliper or get spacers cause when i first drove it every time i slow down, braked, or turned all i hear is a clicking noise
> *


dont grind ur caliper just get some longer racing studs and put spacers in it...u'll end up warping ur rotor by grinding it then u'll be fucked


----------



## six trey impala

also u sure ur K/O's are tight?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:44 PM~17117885
> *also u sure ur K/O's are tight?
> *


 :0 idk but i will check in the morning before i go any where

hey when you put those 4x4 blocks on your car how did you get them in and how long do they have to be


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17117954
> *:0 idk but i will check in the morning before i go any where
> 
> hey when you put those 4x4 blocks on your car how did you get them in and how long do they have to be
> *


just jack up the car and stick them in between the a-arms they dont have too be long just cut em down so they are square...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:43 PM~17117877
> *dont grind ur caliper just get some longer racing studs and put spacers in it...u'll end up warping ur caliper by grinding it then u'll be fucked
> *


oh shit i'll go with the spacers :0

good thing i'm not gonna do what my homie did to make his 13's fit, he drove around on them till they stopped scarping :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:51 PM~17117999
> *oh shit i'll go with the spacers :0
> 
> good thing i'm not gonna do what my homie did to make his 13's fit, he drove around on them till they stopped scarping :0
> *


lol thats not good


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17117966
> *just jack up the car and stick them in between the a-arms they dont have too be long just cut em down so they are square...
> *


ok cool


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17118018
> *ok cool
> *


yea its easy...just be prepared, the cars gonna ride like shit hella bouncy


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:51 PM~17118009
> *lol thats not good
> *


no just glad he didn't fuck his wheels up or caught on fire :0 

my other put brand new 13's on his old cutlass and drove around with no spacers either and his caliper caught fire :0


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17118036
> *yea its easy...just be prepared, the cars gonna ride like shit hella bouncy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17118047
> *no just glad he didn't fuck his wheels up or caught on fire :0
> 
> my other put brand new 13's on his old cutlass and drove around with no spacers either and his caliper caught fire :0
> *


damn thats crazy never heard of them rubbing on a G-body...i just know big cars rub like caddy's and glasshouses cause the brakes are bigger


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118104
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


yea it should lift ur car up pretty good...it did mine, its ghetto but it works :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118106
> *damn thats crazy never heard of them rubbing on a G-body...i just know big cars rub like caddy's and glasshouses cause the brakes are bigger
> *


its a 78 cutlass :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 09:00 PM~17118127
> *yea it should lift ur car up pretty good...it did mine, its ghetto but it works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 09:02 PM~17118160
> *its a 78 cutlass :0
> *


yea those are g-body's too...


----------



## six trey impala

pic of the crazy ass weather we had the other day, half of the day it was snowing the other half was sunshine


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 06:08 PM~17116711
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN HOW WAS THE QUAKE
> *


chillen how u been dogg?? it fkn sucked dogg, i thought it was sum 2012 type shit lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17118373
> *chillen how u been dogg?? it fkn sucked dogg, i thought it was sum 2012 type shit lol
> *


THAT SHITS CRAZY ESE IV BEEN GOOD HOMIE BEEN WORKIN ON THE CHEVELLE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

im taking my drivers classes tomorrow thru friday doggs! wish me luck n pray dat i pass the test so i could get my permit!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 08:15 PM~17118388
> *THAT SHITS CRAZY ESE IV BEEN GOOD HOMIE BEEN WORKIN ON THE CHEVELLE
> *


yuup fuck yeah dogg, everything just strarted shaking n everything fell  thats koo homie, hows it coming?? got pics of progress??
\


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17118405
> *im taking my drivers classes tomorrow thru friday doggs! wish me luck n pray dat i pass the test so i could get my permit!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK LIL HOMIE i got my license yesterday


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17118388
> *THAT SHITS CRAZY ESE IV BEEN GOOD HOMIE BEEN WORKIN ON THE CHEVELLE
> *


u got a chevelle now?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 08:18 PM~17118421
> *GOOD LUCK LIL HOMIE i got my license yesterday
> *


thanks dogg! means alot. thas wasup fool was the test hard???


----------



## six trey impala

i need to go get mine haha


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118439
> *u got a chevelle now?
> *


 :biggrin: iv had it homie it was my first car now i dropped a good 350 in it its guna be my daily


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118441
> *thanks dogg! means alot. thas wasup fool was the test hard???
> *


the test on paper was harder then the driving but na just study the book homie youll be alright


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17118487
> *the test on paper was harder then the driving but na just study the book homie youll be alright
> *


koo, ima have to take a grip of notes :uh: but fuck it its worth it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:25 PM~17118509
> *koo, ima have to take a grip of notes :uh: but fuck it its worth it
> *


the classes are easy...u just watch vids...they'll give u a book too it'll tell u everything


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:25 PM~17118509
> *koo, ima have to take a grip of notes :uh: but fuck it its worth it
> *


yea homie its easy tho no big thing ese


----------



## Llerenas1960s

heres the chevelle soon to be my daily driver


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17118184
> *pic of the crazy ass weather we had the other day, half of the day it was snowing the other half was sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17118420
> *yuup fuck yeah dogg, everything just strarted shaking n everything fell  thats koo homie, hows it coming?? got pics of progress??
> \
> *


i dont got pics homie but ill post some up later on


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17118405
> *im taking my drivers classes tomorrow thru friday doggs! wish me luck n pray dat i pass the test so i could get my permit!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17118530-->
> 
> 
> 
> the classes are easy...u just watch vids...they'll give u a book too it'll tell u everything
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> koo koo thanks dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17118538
> *yea homie its easy tho no big thing ese
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks fooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17118585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the chevelle soon to be my daily driver
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin good G
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17118747
> *
> *


uffin:


----------



## BLVDBORN91

how many youngsters are comen from the NORTHWEST WA area???... we all needa get 2gether bbq and hit a badass cruise eyy...we gotta represent the next generation of born LOWRIDERS ya kno!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 7 2010, 01:32 AM~17120428
> *how many youngsters are comen from the NORTHWEST WA area???... we all needa get 2gether bbq and hit a badass cruise eyy...we gotta represent the next generation of born LOWRIDERS ya kno!!!
> *


im from WA


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 7 2010, 06:16 AM~17121257
> *im from WA
> *


o ya? i think i remember you from a couple years ago homie... i was in royal image and shit the same time u were i think i think


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 7 2010, 01:14 PM~17124239
> *o ya? i think i remember you from a couple years ago homie... i was in royal image and shit the same time u were i think i think
> *


oh yea?? what did u have?


----------



## E-Town520

when I went for my permit I didn't take classes or nothing just read the book and took a test on the computer and then my license I just took the driving test


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 7 2010, 02:36 PM~17125498
> *when I went for my permit I didn't take classes or nothing just read the book and took a test on the computer and then my license I just took the driving test
> *


how old were u wen u did it tho??


----------



## six trey impala

TTT


----------



## dropped_97blazer

watup foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17128901
> *watup foo
> *


nada chillin


----------



## dropped_97blazer

koo, fuck foo they said there might be a 8.3 quake down here foo, could everyone pray for me


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17130010
> *koo, fuck foo they said there might be a 8.3 quake down here foo, could everyone pray for me
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 7 2010, 02:24 PM~17125364
> *oh yea?? what did u have?
> *


 i think i had my bike at the time... I REMEMBER now tho... i met u at the yakima car show like 2 years ago... my names Billy .. everyone calls me Blvd now tho... when i met u i barely got outta royal image and i was kiccin it wit Rollerz Only..we talked a little bit i think cuz u were tellin me about some 68 Impalas that were over there for sale


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 8 2010, 12:48 AM~17131461
> *i think i had my bike at the time... I REMEMBER now tho... i met u at the yakima car show like 2 years ago... my names Billy .. everyone calls me Blvd now tho... when i met u i barely got outta royal image and i was kiccin it wit Rollerz Only..we talked a little bit i think cuz u were tellin me about some 68 Impalas that were over there for sale
> *


oh yea i remember now...shit what have u been up too homie?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup everyone


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 8 2010, 05:45 PM~17137660
> *wasup everyone
> *


whats up ese


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17130010
> *koo, fuck foo they said there might be a 8.3 quake down here foo, could everyone pray for me
> *


 :wow: for sure lil homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 8 2010, 05:45 PM~17137660
> *wasup everyone
> *


nothin chillin  

washed my car today so my white walls are actually white now no more tan lol i used some purple power degreaser and a nice scrub brush and turned out real nice

also i was wondering how do yall get in between every individual spoke to clean/dry them and the hub?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2010, 05:56 PM~17137757
> *nothin chillin
> 
> washed my car today so my white walls are actually white now no more tan lol i used some purple power degreaser and a nice scrub brush and turned out real nice
> 
> also i was wondering how do yall get in between every individual spoke to clean/dry them and the hub?
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Apr 8 2010, 04:51 PM~17137722-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up ese
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watuup
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2010, 04:56 PM~17137757
> *nothin chillin
> 
> washed my car today so my white walls are actually white now no more tan lol i used some purple power degreaser and a nice scrub brush and turned out real nice
> 
> also i was wondering how do yall get in between every individual spoke to clean/dry them and the hub?
> *


niice.. n sorry but i never had any so i wouldnt know.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> watuup
> aki nomas homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> watuup
> aki nomas homie
> 
> 
> 
> koo, me 2 doggy jus studyin lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

orale good luck on that homie


----------



## dropped_97blazer

tahnks G, so wats new


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17138046
> *tahnks G, so wats new
> *


not to much just been chillin weathers nice out here finaly n you vato


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thas wasup, n its ok here but we still gettin them earthquake aaftershocks


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 8 2010, 07:02 PM~17138224
> *thas wasup, n its ok here but we still gettin them earthquake aaftershocks
> *


dam that sux homie


----------



## BigVics58

sup guys, heres how the cutty looked about two weeks ago


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2010, 05:56 PM~17137757
> *nothin chillin
> 
> washed my car today so my white walls are actually white now no more tan lol i used some purple power degreaser and a nice scrub brush and turned out real nice
> 
> also i was wondering how do yall get in between every individual spoke to clean/dry them and the hub?
> *


i just dry the dish...spray eagle 1 wire wheel cleaner


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2010, 06:12 PM~17138325
> *sup guys, heres how the cutty looked about two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2010, 07:12 PM~17138325
> *sup guys, heres how the cutty looked about two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer

uffin:


----------



## BigVics58

ill get some more recent pics, i might have posted that one before but i dont remember


----------



## six trey impala

cutty is lookin good!%2


----------



## BigVics58

i seen it today an its a lot further along but i was in a hurry so i didn have time to get any pics, but i will asap


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 8 2010, 05:41 AM~17132383
> *oh yea i remember now...shit what have u been up too homie?
> *


 u already kno homez...i been goin 2 school fors welding and workin ... my ride is comen along real nice...i fell off the lifestyle for a min but im hittin the streets hard and bringin bac cruisin 2 the blvd ... what u been up 2 homie???


----------



## LostInSanPedro

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2010, 04:56 PM~17137757
> *nothin chillin
> 
> washed my car today so my white walls are actually white now no more tan lol i used some purple power degreaser and a nice scrub brush and turned out real nice
> 
> also i was wondering how do yall get in between every individual spoke to clean/dry them and the hub?
> *


eagle one is just spray on then rinse off, but i take a old toothbrush or maybe some little pipe cleaners to get the surface rust / brake dust out from the back of the spokes.
then dry with a towel because i dont have a compressor, otherwise you get water spots


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 9 2010, 12:01 AM~17142085
> *eagle one is just spray on then rinse off, but i take a old toothbrush or maybe some little pipe cleaners to get the surface rust / brake dust out from the back of the spokes.
> then dry with a towel because i dont have a compressor, otherwise you get water spots
> *


uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 9 2010, 12:49 AM~17142039
> *u already kno homez...i been goin 2 school fors welding and workin ... my ride is comen along real nice...i fell off the lifestyle for a min but im hittin the streets hard and bringin bac cruisin 2 the blvd ... what u been up 2 homie???
> *


nothing chillin...getting my car ready for this summer too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 9 2010, 03:56 PM~17146668
> *wasup foo
> *


nada jus got home from picking up another heavy chevy :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 10 2010, 12:00 AM~17150461
> *nada jus got home from picking up another heavy chevy :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 what is it, what is it :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2010, 08:28 AM~17151724
> *:cheesy:  :0 what is it, what is it :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


u'll see :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## hood_starra

yeaaaaaa lmao


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro+Apr 9 2010, 01:01 AM~17142085-->
> 
> 
> 
> eagle one is just spray on then rinse off, but i take a old toothbrush or maybe some little pipe cleaners to get the surface rust / brake dust out from the back of the spokes.
> then dry with a towel because i dont have a compressor, otherwise you get water spots
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 10 2010, 09:04 AM~17151866
> *u'll see :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Apr 10 2010, 09:25 AM~17151959
> *yeaaaaaa lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: them chicks in that video look good :wow: :boink:


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 9 2010, 02:50 PM~17146623
> *nothing chillin...getting my car ready for this summer too
> *


sicness...hows the ride??


----------



## ElMonte74'

rear shock finally came back down while i was out  :biggrin: i'll get pics later


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 10 2010, 02:33 PM~17153279
> *sicness...hows the ride??
> *


its coming together alright...still got alot of shit that needs to be done but lil by little she'll get there


----------



## ElMonte74'

when i left my house :0 









when i came home :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17155657
> *its coming together alright...still got alot of shit that needs to be done but lil by little she'll get there
> *


good shit... my baby is comen along real nice...woke up this morning and she had a flat tire tho   ..it happens ...u ever seen my ride before or nah??


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sup everybody, damn im steady takin vaca's away from LIL. Working on the caddy in tminus 6 hours, fuck i need to go to sleep. Will take camera tomorrow to show u guys what the caddy looks like. Much better than a few months ago. It probably wont start and has flat tires, body guy has been busy with sidework and me with work and life i havent been able to touch it. very busy schedule tomorrow.....ugh.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Apr 10 2010, 11:07 PM~17156943
> *sup everybody, damn im steady takin vaca's away from LIL. Working on the caddy in tminus 6 hours, fuck i need to go to sleep. Will take camera tomorrow to show u guys what the caddy looks like. Much better than a few months ago. It probably wont start and has flat tires, body guy has been busy with sidework and me with work and life i havent been able to touch it. very busy schedule tomorrow.....ugh.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17156656
> *
> 
> when i left my house :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i came home :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good...u try those blocks yet???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 10 2010, 10:41 PM~17156708
> *good shit... my baby is comen along real nice...woke up this morning and she had a flat tire tho     ..it happens ...u ever seen my ride before or nah??
> *


i saw pics of when u first got it but nothing recent...


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2010, 02:47 PM~17152622
> *
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :rofl: them chicks in that video look good :wow: :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 11 2010, 08:37 AM~17158773-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good...u try those blocks yet???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet but i will try when i get the chance cause i'm tired of car scraping
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hood_starra_@Apr 11 2010, 10:18 AM~17159367
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wtf happened to everyone??! whered u guys dissapear to??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 11 2010, 07:00 PM~17162625
> *wtf happened to everyone??! whered u guys dissapear to??
> *


to the real world where its nice as fuck outside :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

lol shit i wish i was out there cruisin right now..


----------



## six trey impala

jus got back from cruising


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2010, 07:06 PM~17163438
> *jus got back from cruising
> *


im jealous :angry:  :rant: .... j/k


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17163808
> *im jealous :angry:  :rant: .... j/k
> *


it was fun me and my homie were gas hopping down the road right next to each other


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2010, 07:35 PM~17163824
> *it was fun me and my homie were gas hopping down the road right next to each other
> *


thats sick foo! u shoulda took pics!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17163824
> *it was fun me and my homie were gas hopping down the road right next to each other
> *


soon i will be doin the same :yes:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17164851
> *soon i will be doin the same  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 11 2010, 09:06 PM~17163438
> *jus got back from cruising
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

so you cant comfortably put 13's on a front wheel drive? what about 14's? anything? why???!?!?!?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 13 2010, 03:47 PM~17181577
> *so you cant comfortably put 13's on a front wheel drive? what about 14's? anything? why???!?!?!?
> *


u can fit them on but they look gay...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

yeah but i mean like is that all years? like im lookin at a 68, are they all front wheel drive? is there ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO CORRECT IT? oh btw, the mark iv sold before i could make an offer....


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17186636
> *yeah but i mean like is that all years? like im lookin at a 68, are they all front wheel drive? is there ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO CORRECT IT? oh btw, the mark iv sold before i could make an offer....
> *


where u been at loko :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 13 2010, 02:47 PM~17181577
> *so you cant comfortably put 13's on a front wheel drive? what about 14's? anything? why???!?!?!?
> *



here check it out

you can put 13's/14's on a FWD car but they'll stick out like a motherfucker...im talking inches. if you dont want them to stick out you gotta get STANDARD offset, but they look lame(the toyota up there). the deep dish spokes are referred to as REVERSE offset. the only reason you would not be able to put 13's/14's on a RWD car would be if they were like 14x7 chinas which might not clear the fenders or skirts in the rear.

68 chevy?should be RWD, which means you're all good for some deep dish RWD 13's/14's


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17186636
> *yeah but i mean like is that all years? like im lookin at a 68, are they all front wheel drive? is there ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO CORRECT IT? oh btw, the mark iv sold before i could make an offer....
> *


68 what?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 14 2010, 02:15 AM~17187465
> *here check it out
> 
> you can put 13's/14's on a FWD car but they'll stick out like a motherfucker...im talking inches.  if you dont want them to stick out you gotta get STANDARD offset, but they look lame(the toyota up there).  the deep dish spokes are referred to as REVERSE offset.  the only reason you would not be able to put 13's/14's on a RWD car would be if they were like 14x7 chinas which might not clear the fenders or skirts in the rear.
> 
> 68 chevy?should be RWD, which means you're all good for some deep dish RWD 13's/14's
> *


ok cool, yeah cuz im in between projects, and i gotta admit, 68 eldo looks like fuckin heaven, but i just found another mark 5(first one sold...) entonces i think i am just gonna stay on the market for a 77-79 linc or t-bird (damn t-birds are fucking some of the cleanest cars if done right...)


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 14 2010, 06:43 AM~17188177
> *68 what?
> *


oh sorry, eldorado, pero i guess not....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 13 2010, 10:51 PM~17186670
> *where u been at loko  :wow:
> *


shit bro i been in fuckin confinement at home... my moms going fuckin crazy cuz she keeps findin my pipes and shit, and i was like, look, if you want me to live and not get back into theold wayz, you gotta give me something to gimme hope... and she started crying... and ever since all the offtopic mofos massacred my facebook, my pops and mamma think that all my problems lead back to here, so i cant get on when they are here, and im always with my mom, pero shes been cleaning some friends house down the lane. whats been up with you all? hows showlow been? he still gettin on here?


----------



## LostInSanPedro

damn o.t....

you'll have to check with somebody about the eldo.

i know most of them are FWD, which is why nobody wants to fuck with em


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 14 2010, 11:01 AM~17190880
> *shit bro i been in fuckin confinement at home... my moms going fuckin crazy cuz she keeps findin my pipes and shit, and i was like, look, if you want me to live and not get back into theold wayz, you gotta give me something to gimme hope... and she started crying... and ever since all the offtopic mofos massacred my facebook, my pops and mamma think that all my problems lead back to here, so i cant get on when they are here, and im always with my mom, pero shes been cleaning some friends house down the lane. whats been up with you all? hows showlow been? he still gettin on here?
> *


fuckn a dogg, lol arent u already gonna be 18 n ur moms is still fukn wit u like that.. sucks homie  but same shit happend to me my mom found my scale wit crumbs of bud, n 1500 cash in my wallet.. she was all cryin sayin she didnt want me to end up dead like my pops, she thought i been dealin, which i was but not right now when she found it.. but im not grounded n she didnt make it have anythin to do wit LiL.. but thas jus me :biggrin: sorry to hear that tho paul.. i been good, just waitin to see wat my babys gonna come out to a boy or girl.. how bout u?? yeah showlows still on here dogg


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Apr 14 2010, 12:01 PM~17190880-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit bro i been in fuckin confinement at home... my moms going fuckin crazy cuz she keeps findin my pipes and shit, and i was like, look, if you want me to live and not get back into theold wayz, you gotta give me something to gimme hope... and she started crying... and ever since all the offtopic mofos massacred my facebook, my pops and mamma think that all my problems lead back to here, so i cant get on when they are here, and im always with my mom, pero shes been cleaning some friends house down the lane. whats been up with you all? hows showlow been? he still gettin on here?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17193026
> *fuckn a dogg, lol arent u already gonna be 18 n ur moms is still fukn wit u like that.. sucks homie   but same shit happend to me my mom found my scale wit crumbs of bud, n 1500 cash in my wallet.. she was all cryin sayin she didnt want me to end up dead like my pops, she thought i been dealin, which i was but not right now when she found it.. but im not grounded n she didnt make it have anythin to do wit LiL.. but thas jus me :biggrin: sorry to hear that tho paul.. i been good, just waitin to see wat my babys gonna come out to a boy or girl.. how bout u?? yeah showlows still on here dogg
> *


damn what happened to the 1500 :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 14 2010, 12:01 PM~17190880
> *shit bro i been in fuckin confinement at home... my moms going fuckin crazy cuz she keeps findin my pipes and shit, and i was like, look, if you want me to live and not get back into theold wayz, you gotta give me something to gimme hope... and she started crying... and ever since all the offtopic mofos massacred my facebook, my pops and mamma think that all my problems lead back to here, so i cant get on when they are here, and im always with my mom, pero shes been cleaning some friends house down the lane. whats been up with you all? hows showlow been? he still gettin on here?
> *


  IM STILL HERE CARNAL HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT WITH YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17193026
> *fuckn a dogg, lol arent u already gonna be 18 n ur moms is still fukn wit u like that.. sucks homie   but same shit happend to me my mom found my scale wit crumbs of bud, n 1500 cash in my wallet.. she was all cryin sayin she didnt want me to end up dead like my pops, she thought i been dealin, which i was but not right now when she found it.. but im not grounded n she didnt make it have anythin to do wit LiL.. but thas jus me :biggrin: sorry to hear that tho paul.. i been good, just waitin to see wat my babys gonna come out to a boy or girl.. how bout u?? yeah showlows still on here dogg
> *


WHATS UP ESE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO IV JUST BEEN WORKIN HOMIE TRYNA GET THAT 68 GOIN FOR THE SUMMER TU SABEZ LOKO I GOT A JOB FINALLY


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 14 2010, 11:57 AM~17190852
> *oh sorry, eldorado, pero i guess not....
> *


yea bro unless u plan on leaving it all og i wouldnt buy it too build a lowrider...


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 14 2010, 04:53 PM~17193873
> *damn what happened to the 1500 :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 14 2010, 03:53 PM~17193873
> *:0
> damn what happened to the 1500 :0
> *


confiscated


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 14 2010, 05:33 PM~17194782
> *WHATS UP ESE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO IV JUST BEEN WORKIN HOMIE TRYNA GET THAT 68 GOIN FOR THE SUMMER TU SABEZ LOKO I GOT A JOB FINALLY
> *


sup foo so u got dat greenhouse job?? thas wasup! wat they got u doin?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 09:10 PM~17197219
> *confiscated
> *


lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 09:10 PM~17197219
> *confiscated
> *


damn that sucks  you should of hid it better :biggrin: lol


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 15 2010, 01:45 PM~17203721
> *damn that sucks   you should of hid it better :biggrin: lol
> *


i had it hidden pretty good, but my mom caught me slippin when i left my safe keys on the counter wen i left to school


----------



## Juggalovin

I'm trying to put air ride on my lowrider bike, can anyone pm me with some tips/"instructions" I want to be able to use the air ride while riding of course but hit me up any help will be gladley appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17193026
> *fuckn a dogg, lol arent u already gonna be 18 n ur moms is still fukn wit u like that.. sucks homie   but same shit happend to me my mom found my scale wit crumbs of bud, n 1500 cash in my wallet.. she was all cryin sayin she didnt want me to end up dead like my pops, she thought i been dealin, which i was but not right now when she found it.. but im not grounded n she didnt make it have anythin to do wit LiL.. but thas jus me :biggrin: sorry to hear that tho paul.. i been good, just waitin to see wat my babys gonna come out to a boy or girl.. how bout u?? yeah showlows still on here dogg
> *


thats sick, how long till delivary? but yeah no i dont turn 18 for about like four months ese.... but i been outta the house most of the past couple months partying ass much as possible an shit,.... yeah my mom always guilttrips me and shit bout doin bad shit, makes me feel horrible... hows the regal? i decided im just gonna wait for a clean 79 mark 5 to come through here for cheap, thats prolly like my dream car right now....


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 14 2010, 06:31 PM~17194770
> * IM STILL HERE CARNAL HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT WITH YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE
> *


yeah perro its good, i got kicked outta school bout two months ago and havnt gotten my ged yet, just workin 3 days a week trying to find some more hours... wanna buy a linc mark 5... hows the 68? how you and everything been vato?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 15 2010, 07:28 PM~17207262
> *thats sick, how long till delivary? but yeah no i dont turn 18 for about like four months ese.... but i been outta the house most of the past couple months partying ass much as possible an shit,.... yeah my mom always guilttrips me and shit bout doin bad shit, makes me feel horrible... hows the regal? i decided im just gonna wait for a clean 79 mark 5 to come through here for cheap, thats prolly like my dream car right now....
> *


due in late November :biggrin: orale, fuck it haha.. yeah i know i end up feelin like shit too, its koo, comin along slowly but surely.. tryin to get the tags paid :biggrin: thas koo, u still got the 64?? show pics of the lincoln


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 15 2010, 08:31 PM~17207291
> *due in late November :biggrin: orale, fuck it haha.. yeah i know i end up feelin like shit too, its koo, comin along slowly but surely.. tryin to get the tags paid :biggrin: thas koo, u still got the 64?? show pics of the lincoln
> *


http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1684595887.html

thats the link to the one im gonna go look at.... i dont remember how to post images... thinkin bout gettin any new projects? but yeah i still got the fukin 64, just been tryin to think of some radical ass thing i could do to make the four doors more cool, so far, nada.... i think im gonna airbag the 64 tho and just make it a badass ratlow...


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

you got any names thought out for the baby?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17207377
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1684595887.html
> 
> thats the link to the one im gonna go look at.... i dont remember how to post images... thinkin bout gettin any new projects? but yeah i still got the fukin 64, just been tryin to think of some radical ass thing i could do to make the four doors more cool, so far, nada.... i think im gonna airbag the 64 tho and just make it a badass ratlow...
> *


dont get into 2 projects...u'll never finish them...i learned that already :biggrin: those lincolns are cool, i dont know if ur familiar with those cars but they made a special edition of the lincoln its called the Mark 5 diamond jubilee edition they're hella fancy and on the little oval window on the side it says Diamond jubilee edition on on the I on diamond i think they have a actual diamond in the glass, its pretty cool saw one in person


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Apr 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17207377-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1684595887.html
> 
> thats the link to the one im gonna go look at.... i dont remember how to post images... thinkin bout gettin any new projects? but yeah i still got the fukin 64, just been tryin to think of some radical ass thing i could do to make the four doors more cool, so far, nada.... i think im gonna airbag the 64 tho and just make it a badass ratlow...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks pretty clean dogg! nice one.. lol foreal hahah fuck it whatevers clever foo ahhaha..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17207383
> *you got any names thought out for the baby?
> *


well for a guy idk yet, but for a girl i think crystal


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 14 2010, 09:11 PM~17197235
> *sup foo so u got dat greenhouse job?? thas wasup! wat they got u doin?
> *


I DO ALL KINDS OF SHIT THERE HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17207285
> *yeah perro its good, i got kicked outta school bout two months ago and havnt gotten my ged yet, just workin 3 days a week trying to find some more hours... wanna buy a linc mark 5... hows the 68? how you and everything been vato?
> *


DAM FOR WHAT HOMIE THAT SUCKS ESE IV BEEN GOOD THE RANFLA IS TAKING A WHILE PERO IT WILL GET THERE SOONER OR LATER


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 16 2010, 04:17 PM~17215519
> *I DO ALL KINDS OF SHIT THERE HOMIE
> *


orale, like wat dogg?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 16 2010, 10:05 PM~17217863
> *orale, like wat dogg?
> *


PUSHING KARTS FULL OF PLANTS OR LOADING THEM UP THOSE GREEN HOUSES ARE HUGE GOTA WALK ALOT DOIN THAT SHIT


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17218340
> *PUSHING KARTS FULL OF PLANTS OR LOADING THEM UP THOSE GREEN HOUSES ARE HUGE GOTA WALK ALOT DOIN THAT SHIT
> *


koo what kinda plants eh??? :420:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17218516
> *koo what kinda plants eh??? :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :420: DE TODAS CLASSES


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 17 2010, 04:39 AM~17219522
> *:biggrin:  :420: DE TODAS CLASSES
> *


thas wasup! shit i wish i could get a job at a medical bud dispenser!! :biggrin: :420: :tongue:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17221264
> *thas wasup! shit i wish i could get a job at a medical bud dispenser!! :biggrin: :420: :tongue:
> *


 FUCK YEA THAT WOULD BE SICK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 17 2010, 09:08 PM~17224636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new car?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yizzer :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2010, 05:00 AM~17226114
> *yizzer :biggrin:
> *


84?
i got a clean grill and a tail light to one of those, i had a digi dash to one too but sold it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

86, which side is the taillight to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2010, 11:33 AM~17227996
> *86, which side is the taillight to?
> *


i think drivers...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup foos?


----------



## E-Town520

wat up everybody


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 18 2010, 09:11 PM~17233365
> *wat up everybody
> *


sup foo, i got fked up last nite :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

shit I sold my car so I aint been rollin no where


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 18 2010, 10:29 PM~17233940
> *shit I sold my car so I aint been rollin no where
> *


sold the regal?!?

i got faded, n danced wit sum bomb bitches :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17234064
> *sold the regal?!?
> 
> i got faded, n danced wit sum bomb bitches :biggrin:
> *


haha thats wats up. yea sold it a couple days ago kinda wished I didn't tho


----------



## six trey impala

whats next?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17234948
> *whats next?
> *


I wanna pick up the fleetwood but the guy keeps jumping around on prices and it needs some work...this other guy has an '83 regal pretty clean with ostrich interior/top he doesn't know how to maintain hydros tho so he's selling it pretty cheap


----------



## six trey impala

thinking about picking me up a malibu...im gonna build me a muscle car...i kinda already have a 4 speed for it :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 04:14 PM~17240222
> *thinking about picking me up a malibu...im gonna build me a muscle car...i kinda already have a 4 speed for it :biggrin:
> *


before or after you finish the '63?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17240372
> *before or after you finish the '63?
> *


before...i just want it to go fuck around in...nothing serious just a lil primer bucket with nuts...no 13s or anything just some ralley's


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 04:31 PM~17240411
> *before...i just want it to go fuck around in...nothing serious just a lil primer bucket with nuts...no 13s or anything just some ralley's
> *


hell yea


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 19 2010, 06:07 PM~17240778
> *hell yea
> *


i found one with a 350 swap already in it for 900 but i found a elco with a 350 for 700 needs a tranny cause 3rd gear is gone...but that aint shit


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 05:10 PM~17240825
> *i found one with a 350 swap already in it for 900 but i found a elco with a 350 for 700 needs a tranny cause 3rd gear is gone...but  that aint shit
> *


I almost traded the regal for an elco :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 19 2010, 06:45 PM~17241307
> *I almost traded the regal for an elco  :biggrin:
> *


elco's are cool i liked the old brown one we had was cool driving it and badass in the snow


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 05:47 PM~17241331
> *elco's are cool i liked the old brown one we had was cool driving it and badass in the snow
> *


yea I like 'em too always wanted 1


----------



## six trey impala

if i get a elco i'll build a badass 350 for it with some 22 irocs


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 19 2010, 12:25 AM~17234348
> *haha thats wats up. yea sold it a couple days ago kinda wished I didn't tho
> *


hell yeah! foreal why?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 19 2010, 08:01 PM~17242862
> *hell yeah! foreal why?
> *


cuz I kinda got attached to it but lil by lil things started messing up so it had to go and cuz I had cars lined up to buy and now they're acting shady


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 19 2010, 08:45 PM~17242621
> *if i get a elco i'll build a badass 350 for it with some 22 irocs
> *


:thumbsup: if my homie decides to keep this 91 RS Camaro he's gonna throw some irocs on it :biggrin: that camaro has balls and its a 5 speed manual tranny with a 305 and every time you haul ass the wheels chirp :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

happy 4 20 guys! :420:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17251666
> *happy 4 20 guys! :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup foos ?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hahhahahahhahahahahah damn that shit jus made my day ahahh


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 21 2010, 03:54 PM~17262410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahahahhahahahahah damn that shit jus made my day ahahh
> *


hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

haha so wasup foos


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 21 2010, 08:04 PM~17265737
> *
> *


wat u doin foo


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 21 2010, 09:31 PM~17266946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose regal???

ey everyone post pics of wat u look like i just downloaded photoshop n im fuckn wit peoples pics :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 21 2010, 10:35 PM~17266995
> *whose regal???
> 
> ey everyone post pics of wat u look like i just downloaded photoshop n im fuckn wit peoples pics :biggrin:
> *


the homeboys...



yea like people are gonna post pics now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17267038
> *the homeboys...
> yea like people are gonna post pics now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahashahahahh if they got balls n arent a pussy they will! :biggrin: *cough* *cough* *trey* :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Apr 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17265883-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat u doin foo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada doing yard work around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2010, 10:31 PM~17266946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17267116
> *hahashahahahh if they got balls n arent a pussy they will! :biggrin: *cough* *cough* *trey*     :biggrin: :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-monte1987_@Apr 22 2010, 12:16 AM~17267724
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17207474
> *dont get into 2 projects...u'll never finish them...i learned that already :biggrin: those lincolns are cool, i dont know if ur familiar with those cars but they made a special edition of the lincoln its called the Mark 5 diamond jubilee edition they're hella fancy and on the little oval window on the side it says Diamond jubilee edition on on the I on diamond i think they have a actual diamond in the glass, its pretty cool saw one in person
> *


yeah haha i read up on all of them, i think im gonna get a cartier, cause the jubilees mostly come in this blue color, and i really wanna get a running one that i can keep stock for awhile, cause my dads getting laid off and i gotta pay off some hospital bills, so i just want a badass driver... but yeah if i get a second project ill prolly just sell the four door for asscheap... but yeah those opera windows with the diamond are fucking cherry bro... so what is the next move for the trey?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17208000
> *that looks pretty clean dogg! nice one.. lol foreal hahah fuck it whatevers clever foo ahhaha..
> well for a guy idk yet, but for a girl i think crystal
> *


yeah crystal is a good name bro, if its a guy, name him Pablo!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 16 2010, 05:19 PM~17215532
> *DAM FOR WHAT HOMIE THAT SUCKS ESE IV BEEN GOOD THE RANFLA IS TAKING A WHILE PERO IT WILL GET THERE SOONER OR LATER
> *


i got kicked out for oxycontins, and a bunch of complaints against me for violent behavior.... im tryin to stay away from drugs but i snorted like 7 lines of amphetamines last, its just too hard.... so what else is new with you? hows colorado an all that shit?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 18 2010, 11:56 PM~17234064
> *sold the regal?!?
> 
> i got faded, n danced wit sum bomb bitches :biggrin:
> *


woah fool, whatever happened to the sean y leticia thang? did you tell her you was dancin?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

hey sean fuck wit this g shit, i dare ya


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 22 2010, 12:46 PM~17271639
> *yeah haha i read up on all of them, i think im gonna get a cartier, cause the jubilees mostly come in this blue color, and i really wanna get a running one that i can keep stock for awhile, cause my dads getting laid off and i gotta pay off some hospital bills, so i just want a badass driver... but yeah if i get a second project ill prolly just sell the four door for asscheap... but yeah those opera windows with the diamond are fucking cherry bro... so what is the next move for the trey?
> *


jubilees are really expensive...im cleaning out the trunk this weekend i got some bucket seats for it too so those will be going in gonna start on the interior now


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 22 2010, 03:05 PM~17273536
> *yeah crystal is a good name bro, if its a guy, name him Pablo!
> *


hahah why pablo??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 22 2010, 03:12 PM~17273624
> *woah fool, whatever happened to the sean y leticia thang? did you tell her you was dancin?
> *


haha helll naa shit gotta have me some fun before im dedicated for life as a daddy n husband, n cant fuck around no mo! :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 22 2010, 05:05 PM~17274167
> *jubilees are really expensive...im cleaning out the trunk this weekend i got some bucket seats for it too so those will be going in gonna start on the interior now
> *


thats sick bro, you think you'll ever get any fiberglass work done inside or just keep it stock-ish?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 22 2010, 09:31 PM~17276634
> *hahah why pablo??
> *


after me! you could tell your kid " you was named after the legendary rider, Pablo Harris"


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 22 2010, 09:42 PM~17276759
> *haha helll naa shit gotta have me some fun before im dedicated for life as a daddy n husband, n cant fuck around no mo! :biggrin:
> *


haha i see, i cant not fuck around so i just avoid girls till im older...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17281899
> *after me! you could tell your kid " you was named after the legendary rider, Pablo Harris"
> *


hmm.. maybe? :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 23 2010, 12:24 PM~17281909
> *haha i see, i cant not fuck around so i just avoid girls till im older...
> *


yuup! shit u dont gotta avoid em just hump em n dump em till ur ready to be commited :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

Went and made a deposit on the fleetwood


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 23 2010, 11:06 PM~17286897
> *Went and made a deposit on the fleetwood
> *


:thumbsup: thas wasup homie! post up some more pics of it!


----------



## ElMonte74'

my camera sucks  Washed her up now all thats missing is some gas :biggrin: 























































the color that my car is going to be


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 24 2010, 06:39 PM~17291287
> *my camera sucks  Washed her up now all thats missing is some gas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color that my car is going to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin good dogg! :thumsbup:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

sup fool


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 24 2010, 08:44 AM~17288581
> *:thumbsup: thas wasup homie! post up some more pics of it!
> *


I'll post some later this week, I should be bringing it home this wednesday or thursday


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 21 2010, 10:31 PM~17266946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17286385
> *hmm.. maybe? :biggrin:
> yuup! shit u dont gotta avoid em just hump em n dump em till ur ready to be commited :biggrin:
> *


yeah fo sho, i gotta get myself out there again... maybe get a ducati and then they will all hump me!


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Apr 25 2010, 05:17 PM~17298240
> *yeah fo sho, i gotta get myself out there again... maybe get a ducati and then they will all hump me!
> *


:roflmao: haha wat u been up too foo?


----------



## ElMonte74'

so me and my primo started our own car club :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

Man I'm having a hell of a time finding a tire for this damn car


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 29 2010, 12:43 PM~17342139
> *Man I'm having a hell of a time finding a tire for this damn car
> *


what kind of tire is it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

i told my mom that im gonna be a dad finally guys.. :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 29 2010, 03:01 PM~17343308
> *i told my mom that im gonna be a dad finally guys.. :happysad:
> *


 :0 what did she do/say


----------



## ElMonte74'

my primo sold his grand marquis on 13's 










for a '95 Caprice with the LT1 :0 where planing on throwing some 20'' irocs on it :cheesy:  looks exactly like this one only white


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2010, 04:42 PM~17344831
> *:0 what did she do/say
> *


she got mad n cried but shes ok now.. she said she'll help me :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Apr 29 2010, 10:47 PM~17348343
> *she got mad n cried but shes ok now.. she said she'll help me :happysad:
> *


hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2010, 12:07 PM~17342384
> *what kind of tire is it
> *


175/70 14


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2010, 09:50 PM~17348367
> *hell yeah :cheesy:
> *


x2! :biggrin: im glad shes gonna help me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17348427
> *175/70 14
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin: 
wassup everyone!!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

they fucked up my shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Apr 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17348427-->
> 
> 
> 
> 175/70 14
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17349954
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> wassup everyone!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up polo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ModernTimes_Ep_@Apr 30 2010, 07:33 AM~17350040
> *they fucked up my shit
> *


what did they fuck up :0


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

they crashed in my ride, check out my topics.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Apr 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17354736
> *they crashed in my ride, check out my topics.
> *


sorry to hear homie, hope u get dat bitch back!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 29 2010, 10:43 PM~17348299
> *my primo sold his grand marquis on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a '95 Caprice with the LT1 :0 where planing on throwing some 20'' irocs on it :cheesy:   looks exactly like this one only white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT THE MARQUIS ON THEM TRECES HOMIE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 30 2010, 10:04 PM~17356776
> *HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT THE MARQUIS ON THEM TRECES HOMIE
> *


thats what i told him but the dude that bought it liked the way it looked and will be rockin incomparables :biggrin:  we have 5 new members now so thats 7 dudes  :cheesy: i saw the caprice and feel it perform i vhanged my mind quick :wow: 

heres a short video of it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 30 2010, 06:17 AM~17349954
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> wassup everyone!!
> *


I only needed it to get the car home it's gonna get 13's soon


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 1 2010, 12:07 AM~17357719
> *I only needed it to get the car home it's gonna get 13's soon
> *


watup foo


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 1 2010, 12:23 AM~17357753
> *watup foo
> *


wat up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wat u been up 2 foo


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17357780
> *wat u been up 2 foo
> *


shit nothin just lookin for another job and going thru this car lil by lil


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 1 2010, 12:40 AM~17357788
> *shit nothin just lookin for another job and going thru this car lil by lil
> *


koo me too homie, so u picked up the caddy aready?? interior looks clean as fuck, hows the outside?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 1 2010, 12:47 AM~17357809
> *koo me too homie, so u picked up the caddy aready?? interior looks clean as fuck, hows the outside?
> *


it's pretty clean needs a lil bit of work but it's alrite for now just dirty haha I'll get a pic up


----------



## six trey impala

cleaned out my trunk and painted it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 1 2010, 05:53 AM~17358313
> *cleaned out my trunk and painted it
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

it's dirty it really needs a good detail but got no tags yet so can't move it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 1 2010, 06:53 AM~17358313-->
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned out my trunk and painted it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post pics foo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@May 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17360315
> *it's dirty it really needs a good detail but got no tags yet so can't move it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn that is clean


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17360894
> *post pics foo
> :wow: damn that is clean
> *


x2! lookin good dogg!


----------



## E-Town520

thanks!


----------



## six trey impala

burned up a solenoid yesterday :ugh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 2 2010, 07:28 AM~17364321
> *burned up a solenoid yesterday :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 2 2010, 07:28 AM~17364321
> *burned up a solenoid yesterday :ugh:
> *


eaze up on the switches homie :wow: 



lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

it wasnt that, i went through like 6 solenoids...trunk caught on fire twice :angry: :angry: i think my motor fucked them up :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala

fucken sucked cause today was my presentation to take it in so i had to skip 2 periods and fixed it and took it to school...i passed though


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 3 2010, 03:04 PM~17376115
> *fucken sucked cause today was my presentation to take it in so i had to skip 2 periods and fixed it and took it to school...i passed though
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## E-Town520

man if it aint 1 thing its another, I went to lock the car up and all the damn oil came out from under the front stroke. and turns out he was running tranny fluid in the pumps :twak:  :banghead:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 4 2010, 08:08 PM~17392470
> *man if it aint 1 thing its another, I went to lock the car up and all the damn oil came out from under the front stroke. and turns out he was running tranny fluid in the pumps  :twak:    :banghead:
> *


tranny fluid? u sure its not non detergent oil thats red too


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 5 2010, 01:54 AM~17396390
> *tranny fluid? u sure its not non detergent oil thats red too
> *


I asked the guy what he was running and he said he didnt know but he left a couple quarts of it in the trunk and there was 3 quarts of tranny fluid, nothin else


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 5 2010, 07:59 AM~17397501
> *I asked the guy what he was running and he said he didnt know but he left a couple quarts of it in the trunk and there was 3 quarts of tranny fluid, nothin else
> *


damn!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup wasup


----------



## six trey impala

Gotta get me some new batts i dont know if i fucked up 4 when i burned up the solenoids...im sharing 4 batts to the front and back right now, cars a turd in the front now...dont even wanna drive it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i finally found a little job  i'm gonna be on call for right now but i'll maybe painting a whole house who knows :0 at least it'll be some money to save up for nice set of bags or hydros :0 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 7 2010, 09:09 PM~17425178
> * i finally found a little job  i'm gonna be on call for right now but i'll maybe painting a whole house who knows :0 at least it'll be some money to save up for nice set of bags or hydros :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 8 2010, 01:57 PM~17428710
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 8 2010, 09:17 PM~17431298
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


finally got it painted


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 9 2010, 02:02 AM~17432836
> *finally got it painted
> *


looks good


----------



## six trey impala

cutty came out nice i like that color on those, thats how i wanted to do mine


----------



## six trey impala

heres some pics...front isnt working right now cause the front switch fucked up when the trunk caught on fire so i've been cruising with just the ass working but its all good it'll booty hop haha


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 9 2010, 10:32 AM~17434281-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 9 2010, 05:14 PM~17436745
> *cutty came out nice i like that color on those, thats how i wanted to do mine
> *


thanks, whats up with yours??


----------



## Fonzoh

:nicoderm:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 8 2010, 12:57 PM~17428710
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17439434
> *thank you
> thanks, whats up with yours??
> *


its gone!!! got rid of it...jus got the 63


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+May 9 2010, 11:11 PM~17439949-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@May 10 2010, 03:50 PM~17445718
> *its gone!!! got rid of it...jus got the 63
> *


 :biggrin: i need to chop my fleet down so i can focus on one to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 10 2010, 04:46 PM~17446329
> *thank you
> :biggrin:  i need to chop my fleet down so i can focus on one to
> *


im gonna be painting my car here soon, then do my interior


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17447634
> *im gonna be painting my car here soon, then do my interior
> *


----------



## six trey impala

got the buckets seats for it already just gotta find the SS shifter and i'll have everything i need


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2010, 09:15 PM~17450060
> *got the buckets seats for it already just gotta find the SS shifter and i'll have everything i need
> *


wutup foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17450236
> *wutup foo
> *


waddup homie whats new?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 11 2010, 04:07 AM~17451646
> *waddup homie whats new?
> *


nuttin much jus been chillen tryin to find a job, n helpin out my babys momma :biggrin: how bout u?


----------



## ElMonte74'

fuckin hell i'm beat to shit the new job i got is cool cause i can smoke  and my boss smokes :cheesy: and everyone else i work with smokes :biggrin: but im painting a house and so far i have conquered my fear of heights but i almost busted my ass coming down a ladder 3 times :happysad: but i started today around 3:29 pm worked 4 hours tomorrow i'm gonna go back and finish whats left and probably make 200 something


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 11 2010, 06:56 PM~17459909
> *fuckin hell i'm beat to shit the new job i got is cool cause i can smoke   and my boss smokes :cheesy: and everyone else i work with smokes :biggrin: but im painting a house and so far i have conquered my fear of heights but i almost busted my ass coming down a ladder 3 times :happysad: but i started today around 3:29 pm worked 4 hours tomorrow i'm gonna go back and finish whats left and probably make 200 something
> *


thats wasup foo! makin dat cheddar gettin paid! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 11 2010, 08:18 PM~17460225
> *thats wasup foo! makin dat cheddar gettin paid! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


i know huh :biggrin: feels good doing this kind of work idk why my homies told me not to do this :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Any job is cool as long as it pays...once u get that first check or cash u get money hungry real quick


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 11 2010, 07:31 PM~17460402
> *i know huh :biggrin: feels good doing this kind of work idk why my homies told me not to do this :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah it does! :biggrin: n idk why they said that homie, if any of my homies were gettin paid like dat that be sick homie id encourage them


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 11 2010, 07:55 PM~17460699
> *Any job is cool as long as it pays...once u get that first check or cash u get money hungry real quick
> *


yuup, i know what u mean dogg, as soon as i got my first check wit my first job i spent that shit the same day!  im tryin to be better at savin money now tho


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17447634
> *im gonna be painting my car here soon, then do my interior
> *


gonna look even cleaner


----------



## E-Town520

man I'm so damn sore it aint even funny I knew it wasnt gonna be good coaching my lil sister's softball team :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 12 2010, 10:00 PM~17473150-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna look even cleaner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@May 12 2010, 11:16 PM~17474004
> *man I'm so damn sore it aint even funny I knew it wasnt gonna be good coaching my lil sister's softball team  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


damn at least ur staying active homie!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17460783
> *hell yeah it does!  :biggrin: n idk why they said that homie, if any of my homies were gettin paid like dat that be sick homie id encourage them
> *


i got a paycheck an was hooked on the money, been workin non stop eversence :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 13 2010, 05:15 AM~17475308
> *thanks
> damn at least ur staying active homie!!
> *


shit them lil girls got energy for days! I felt like an old ass after 30 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 11 2010, 08:31 PM~17460402
> *i know huh :biggrin: feels good doing this kind of work idk why my homies told me not to do this :biggrin:
> *


its the aztec in yer blood, we gotta always choose the tough jobs!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 13 2010, 08:31 PM~17483624
> *
> *


i call your  and raise you by :wow:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foo's?


----------



## ElMonte74'

went for a cruise and had damn good time and was getting mad props for my car :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 16 2010, 09:57 PM~17510930
> *went for a cruise and had damn good time and was getting mad props for my car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this bitch is clean!! theres one a few blocks away sitting between 2 garages.. good body shape!! its rootbear brown!! :happysad:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 16 2010, 09:04 PM~17511013
> *damn this bitch is clean!! theres one a few blocks away sitting between 2 garages.. good body shape!! its rootbear brown!!  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17511013
> *damn this bitch is clean!! theres one a few blocks away sitting between 2 garages.. good body shape!! its rootbear brown!!  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks homie :biggrin: what ask them how much and try to get it 73-77's are starting to become popular again and look clean as fuck fixed up


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

I got a new toy the other day and cant think of a color scheme :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@May 17 2010, 08:49 AM~17514055
> *I got a new toy the other day and cant think of a color scheme :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@May 17 2010, 07:49 AM~17514055
> *I got a new toy the other day and cant think of a color scheme :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always wanted a white one with red pinstriping and a lil bit of gold leafing


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 13 2010, 08:15 AM~17475308
> *thanks
> damn at least ur staying active homie!!
> *


What up homie how the 63
My new ride


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 17 2010, 07:57 PM~17522078
> *What up homie how the 63
> My new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks clean as fuck homie! :thumbsup: good find! :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 17 2010, 11:02 PM~17522154
> *that shit looks clean as fuck homie! :thumbsup: good find! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks I've been working on it non-stop


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 17 2010, 09:06 PM~17523017
> *Thanks I've been working on it non-stop
> *


thats sick homie, wish i could say the same but u know times are hard right now :happysad: but thats wasup homie keep workin on it :thumbsup: what have u done to it??


----------



## E-Town520

mothafucker tried to come pick up my car today :machinegun:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17523738
> *mothafucker tried to come pick up my car today  :machinegun:
> *


who did????


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 17 2010, 10:25 PM~17523808
> *who did????
> *


the dude I bought it from, I owe him a lil bit of money still and I told him I was gonna pay him 2mrw and he said ok but he got drunk and wanted to get stupid...so he tried to come get the car


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17523837
> *the dude I bought it from, I owe him a lil bit of money still and I told him I was gonna pay him 2mrw and he said ok but he got drunk and wanted to get stupid...so he tried to come get the car
> *


wtf haha shoulda fuckd him up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 17 2010, 10:39 PM~17523918
> *wtf haha shoulda fuckd him up
> *


it was just me he brought some dude with him so I couldn't really do shit


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 17 2010, 10:40 PM~17523926
> *it was just me he brought some dude with him so I couldn't really do shit
> *


fuckk wat did he say??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 17 2010, 10:42 PM~17523941
> *fuckk wat did he say??
> *


he said he was takin the car home til I paid what I owed but I had the title already so I told him no...it aint like I owe him a couple g's u knw what I mean I lost my job and I had some of the money but I was gonna help my tia out in the morning to get the rest dude couldn't wait tho


----------



## six trey impala

what up everyone...this weekend my wheel kept getting caught on the inside of the quarter panel when i went to lock up the ass end so i pulled the rear wheel off and looked under someone put a piece of metal down there but didnt bend it to shape right, so i fixed it now i can drive the car all the way dropped in the ass without it rubbing on the quarter panel, now just my exhaust drags haha


----------



## six trey impala

damn spankz cutty looks clean sup with ur brothers 63?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2010, 10:51 PM~17524013
> *what up everyone...this weekend my wheel kept getting caught on the inside of the quarter panel when i went to lock up the ass end so i pulled the rear wheel off and looked under someone put a piece of metal down there but didnt bend it to shape right, so i fixed it now i can drive the car all the way dropped in the ass without it rubbing on the quarter panel, now just my exhaust drags haha
> *


drag it then get new 1's! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 17 2010, 11:53 PM~17524035
> *drag it then get new 1's!  :biggrin:
> *


haha yea i just gotta watch that the roads dont have huge ruts or else it gets like high centered haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2010, 10:54 PM~17524049
> *haha yea i just gotta watch that the roads dont have huge ruts or else it gets like high centered haha
> *


I hated that shit in my mc


----------



## six trey impala

I need to buy new solenoids for the front still and swap out that bad switch for the front so i can get my front working again...just been rolling with the ass working haha


----------



## six trey impala

the front springs are already settled in it looks like, sits real low in the front now too much gas hopping haha time to get 4.5 tons haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 17 2010, 10:59 PM~17524073
> *I need to buy new solenoids for the front still and swap out that bad switch for the front so i can get my front working again...just been rolling with the ass working haha
> *


hahaha I used to do the same shit for awhile either the front would only work or the back hahaha n I had my disconnect blow up in my hands when my solenoid went bad


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@May 18 2010, 12:01 AM~17524087
> *hahaha I used to do the same shit for awhile either the front would only work or the back hahaha n I had my disconnect blow up in my hands when my solenoid went bad
> *


shit my solenoids stuck open and i went to hook up the quick disconnect too and it sparked hella bad scared the shit out of me haha


----------



## six trey impala

shadows suck


----------



## six trey impala

Mean Mugg!!!


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 18 2010, 01:52 AM~17524030
> *damn spankz cutty looks clean sup with ur brothers 63?
> *


Its coming along. working the little details new y-bone coming in old one broke


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 18 2010, 12:10 AM~17523092
> *thats sick homie, wish i could say the same but u know times are hard right now :happysad: but thats wasup homie keep workin on it :thumbsup:  what have u done to it??
> *


Well we decided to get all new wiring cleaned it up redoing my whole interior. I also got a booty kit with the rim and everything but someone lost the chrome lid


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 17 2010, 05:38 PM~17518230-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@May 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17519572
> *always wanted a white one with red pinstriping and a lil bit of gold leafing
> *


Im thinking black with some blue patterns because the interior is clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i went out today and bought some new tweeters for my car :biggrin: sounds crisp and clear again


----------



## six trey impala

yesterday somone in a caddy 3 wheeled on me so i got pissed and went home and fixed my front it was a bad motor, now im back on the road hopping haha


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 24 2010, 06:18 AM~17584719
> *yesterday somone in a caddy 3 wheeled on me so i got pissed and went home and fixed my front it was a bad motor, now im back on the road hopping haha
> *


 :biggrin:  hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## NorthWestRider

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Spankz

Rims


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 24 2010, 07:55 PM~17593357
> *Rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thas lookin good homie, im tryin to get a set right now foo, 100$ for sum brand new chinas! but i dont got da dinero..


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@May 25 2010, 12:05 AM~17594412
> *thas lookin good homie, im tryin to get a set right now foo, 100$ for sum brand new chinas! but i dont got da dinero..
> *


I didn't either I got them from my brother he just said I can pay him later :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17595474
> *I didn't either I got them from my brother he just said I can pay him later :biggrin:
> *


fuuuuuck dogg!! ur lucky! i wish i had a brother like dat!!! :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+May 24 2010, 06:29 PM~17591259-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good vida :biggrin: lol jk
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spankz_@May 24 2010, 08:55 PM~17593357
> *Rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean, not that big a fan of cuttys and regals anymore i see them all over clovis


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+May 25 2010, 01:38 AM~17595532-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuuuuuck dogg!! ur lucky! i wish i had a brother like dat!!! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea homie I know also my brother-in-law gave me a booty kit that I haven't came around to working on I have some other stuff I want to do first.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@May 25 2010, 11:56 AM~17598229
> *looks clean, not that big a fan of cuttys and regals anymore i see them all over clovis
> *


Thankz :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Cuttys lookin clean spanks....whens this one gonna be 3's??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 25 2010, 10:40 AM~17599134
> *yea homie I know also my brother-in-law gave me a booty kit that I haven't came around to working on I have some other stuff I want to do first.
> 
> Thankz :biggrin:
> *


damn homie u must be one of the most lucky foos ive ever met! :thumbsup: thas koo dogg


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543998


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I HATE WHEN IDK WHATS WRONG WITH MY CAR :uh: THE DAMN BREAK LIGHTS WON'T COME ON AND I CHANGED FUSES UNDER THE DASH, THE BREAK LIGHT SWITCH, AND LIGHT BULBS AND STILL NOTHING  ANYONE KNOW IF THEIR ARE ANYMORE FUSES UNDER THE DASH THAT I NEED TO CHECK


----------



## HANK_HILL

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@May 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17644934
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: HEY THEIR MR. HILL HOWS THE PROPANE BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17644784
> *DAMN I HATE WHEN IDK WHATS WRONG WITH MY CAR :uh: THE DAMN BREAK LIGHTS WON'T COME ON AND I CHANGED FUSES UNDER THE DASH, THE BREAK LIGHT SWITCH, AND LIGHT BULBS AND STILL NOTHING  ANYONE KNOW IF THEIR ARE ANYMORE FUSES UNDER THE DASH THAT I NEED TO CHECK
> *


way under the dash and break pedal theres some kind of switch that when u mash on the break it sends a signal for the breaks to come on and when u let it go, it stops the light, maybe it went out.. check it out.. atleast thats what my cutlass needed after i did everything u did :wow:


----------



## HANK_HILL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 29 2010, 10:57 PM~17645088
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: HEY THEIR MR. HILL HOWS THE PROPANE BUSINESS :biggrin:
> *


  its going fantastic. how is that monte coming along?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@May 31 2010, 12:02 PM~17654440
> * its going fantastic. how is that monte coming along?
> *


its going alright just need to find a job so i can do more to it


----------



## BigVics58

whats crackin guys, been a while since i been up in here


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I'm leaving for Washington DC soon, caddy is almost painted but when it is there is a big possibilty of it getting sold....as much as it hurts to say that.


----------



## HANK_HILL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 31 2010, 06:01 PM~17657015
> *its going alright just need to find a job so i can do more to it
> *


a job is always good to have, especially when building a classic :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Jun 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17703621
> *a job is always good to have, especially when building a classic  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: 

i'm thinking of putting the monte away for awhile and pulling out the javelin :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 5 2010, 06:04 PM~17704704
> *:yes: :biggrin:
> 
> i'm thinking of putting the monte away for awhile and pulling out the javelin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ID PUT SOME SPOKES ON THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Systamatik

here she is... first ride. i apologize for re-posting.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wuttup foos


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17706393
> *wuttup foos
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN CARNAL


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 6 2010, 10:45 AM~17708896
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN CARNAL
> *


i been good homie where u been at?!? how u doin doggy?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jun 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17706296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is... first ride.  i apologize for re-posting.
> *


gotta love the coupe devilles


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 6 2010, 01:14 PM~17709686
> *gotta love the coupe devilles
> *


sup foo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 6 2010, 02:14 PM~17709692
> *sup foo
> *


nada chillin whats new?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17706097
> *:wow: ID PUT SOME SPOKES ON THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


fuck no :nono: this is a muscle car not a lowrider :biggrin:  i wanna drive something new cause i've been driving the monte for 5 years and i think its time to drive something different


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17709356
> *i been good homie where u been at?!? how u doin doggy?
> *


GOOD HOMIE IV BEEN BUSY OUR LIL BABY GIRL WAS BORN ALREADY ESE :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 6 2010, 02:14 PM~17709686
> *gotta love the coupe devilles
> *


hell yea, im sellin mine :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17711974
> *fuck no :nono: this is a muscle car not a lowrider :biggrin:   i wanna drive something new cause i've been driving the monte for 5 years and i think its time to drive something different
> *


SO IS MY 71 CHEVELLE AND I STILL THREW SPOKES ON THAT SHIT ESE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 7 2010, 11:55 AM~17717983
> *GOOD HOMIE IV BEEN BUSY OUR LIL BABY GIRL WAS BORN ALREADY ESE  :biggrin:
> *


whaaat?!? perro i didnt know u were gonna be a daddy too?!?!? congrattss weyy!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 7 2010, 09:11 PM~17722970
> *SO IS MY 71 CHEVELLE AND I STILL THREW SPOKES ON THAT SHIT ESE
> *


yeah but they where made to be both muscle and low  but the javelin has those lines like the 71-73 mustangs and i don't think they would look right


----------



## Playboy206

uffin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jun 8 2010, 09:19 PM~17733504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


What up foo!!! havent heard from u in a minute... what u been up too?


----------



## six trey impala

the treys!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2010, 10:58 PM~17734721
> *the treys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some one paint one already so they dont all look the same :uh: j/k whats up trey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 09:38 AM~17737091
> *some one paint one already so they dont all look the same :uh: j/k whats up trey
> *


haha i know it sucks :biggrin: :biggrin: nothing chillin...sup with the cutty?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2010, 11:58 PM~17734721
> *the treys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look clean the one with out the skirts looks like its ready to get up and go


----------



## ElMonte74'

2 weeks ago i put my stocks back on  i got tired of going the speed limit and bottoming out so when i get this job i applied for i'll put them back on after i'm done doing what i want to do to it


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 7 2010, 11:15 PM~17724262
> *whaaat?!? perro i didnt know u were gonna be a daddy too?!?!?  congrattss weyy!!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 9 2010, 11:00 AM~17737846
> *they look clean the one with out the skirts looks like its ready to get up and go
> *


its 4 speed...it needs a tune up and suspension work leans hella bad haha


----------



## six trey impala

broke my radiator yesterday, u can see in the pics anti freeze all over the ground i was hopping and broke the bracket that holds it and it went into the side of the radiator haha i got another one gotta go pick it up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2010, 05:49 PM~17741132
> *broke my radiator yesterday, u can see in the pics anti freeze all over the ground i was hopping and broke the bracket that holds it and it went into the side of the radiator haha i got another one gotta go pick it up
> *


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2010, 08:44 AM~17737152
> *haha i know it sucks :biggrin:  :biggrin: nothing chillin...sup with the cutty?
> *


not much i was extending some a arms today and ran out of gas while i was halfways on one of em, whats up whens the next show


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 8 2010, 11:58 PM~17734721
> *the treys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Ass Line Up!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
*"Motivation"* :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742213
> *not much i was extending some a arms today and ran out of gas while i was halfways on one of em, whats up whens the next show
> *


umm im not sure check the NW show dates topic


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 9 2010, 06:47 PM~17742291
> *Sick Ass Line Up!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> "Motivation" :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie this weekend we are gonna try to take a pic of all the impalas we got like 8 Impalas missing in that pic :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foos


----------



## E-Town520

wat up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 10 2010, 01:36 PM~17750947
> *wat up
> *


chillen homie wat u been up 2?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 10 2010, 02:07 PM~17751195
> *chillen homie wat u been up 2?
> *


nothin much just starting a new job u?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17755999
> *nothin much just starting a new job u?
> *


thats koo what u gonna work as?? 

nuthin much gonna go look at cribs tomorrow, n im still looking for a job


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17756102
> *thats koo what u gonna work as??
> 
> nuthin much gonna go look at cribs tomorrow, n im still looking for a job
> *


I'm gonna be a sales rep for vector marketing, shit job market sucks rite now there's nothin


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

hey i got a quick question when building a street show car what should be done first(from projetct to Finish Product)


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 11 2010, 04:10 PM~17762789
> *I'm gonna be a sales rep for vector marketing, shit job market sucks rite now there's nothin
> *


thats koo homie, i know foreal dogg


----------



## BLVDBORN91

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2010, 09:00 PM~17744671
> *umm im not sure check the NW show dates topic
> *


moses lake june 27 
ROLLERZ ONLY Roll Out July 3 renton


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 9 2010, 10:01 PM~17744681
> *thanks homie this weekend we are gonna try to take a pic of all the impalas we got like 8 Impalas missing in that pic :biggrin:
> *


*sick!! :0 :0 
cant wait till you post the pictures!!! :cheesy: *


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Jun 11 2010, 04:27 PM~17762939
> *hey i got a quick question when building a street show car what should be done first(from projetct to Finish Product)
> *


your probably gonna get different answers but I start on the frame and suspension first


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17765540
> *thats koo homie, i know foreal dogg
> *


how's the regal comin along


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 12 2010, 08:23 AM~17767007
> *how's the regal comin along
> *


its koo, primered fully finally, gonna throw sum sounds in it, n hopefully pay the tags in a couple weeks. what bout ur ride? what kinda ride u got again??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 12 2010, 04:06 PM~17769593
> *its koo, primered fully finally, gonna throw sum sounds in it, n hopefully pay the tags in a couple weeks. what bout ur ride? what kinda ride u got again??
> *


that's good shit start rollin it, I got a '96 fleetwood haven't really done nothing to it since I got it funds been low


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17772546
> *that's good shit start rollin it , I got a '96 fleetwood haven't really done nothing to it since I got it funds been low
> *


hopefully i can i was talkin bout my mom letting me have some of my money from my dads social security to pay the tags n maybe get sum wheels for it too. so im hoping :x: :biggrin: ohh yeah thats right bad ass big body foo. orale, that sucks homie. i went with my gramma n grampa n girl to take her to buy sum maternity clothes :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 13 2010, 03:47 AM~17772804
> *hopefully i can i was talkin bout my mom letting me have some of my money from my dads social security to pay the tags n maybe get sum wheels for it too. so im hoping :x: :biggrin:  ohh yeah thats right bad ass big body foo. orale, that sucks homie. i went with my gramma n grampa n girl to take her to buy sum maternity clothes :biggrin:
> *


hell yea thats cool, get the things ur lady needs for the baby and after take care of the car. I mean it's yours it's not going anywhere and that baby is gonna come quick :biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## six trey impala

TTT

What up everyone!!! whats new? finally found a 63 SS shifter been looking for it since i got the car but couldnt find anything but 4 speed shifters now im gonna throw my bucket seats and console in!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 13 2010, 01:13 PM~17775099
> *TTT
> 
> What up everyone!!! whats new? finally found a 63 SS shifter been looking for it since i got the car but couldnt find anything but 4 speed shifters now im gonna throw my bucket seats and console in!!!
> *


 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 13 2010, 11:59 PM~17779341
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


pics of what?? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 14 2010, 01:55 AM~17779911
> *pics of what?? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 09:34 AM~17781702
> *:naughty:
> *


post pics of the cutty on the bumper...when we gonna nose up??


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 14 2010, 11:49 AM~17783301
> *post pics of the cutty on the bumper...when we gonna nose up??
> *


come on foo, i only got 4 batts and i put stock springss in the front bitch rides smoooooth :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 02:29 PM~17783611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cutty looking good loco


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 01:29 PM~17783611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wanna sell them knock offs ? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 01:19 PM~17783540
> *come on foo, i only got 4 batts and i put stock springss in the front bitch rides smoooooth :biggrin:
> *


i only got 4 batts running too the front too now since it caught on fire :biggrin: i got 2 batts that are bad on the other bank so thats why im not using them till i replace those 2...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 13 2010, 08:10 AM~17773491
> *hell yea thats cool, get the things ur lady needs for the baby and after take care of the car. I mean it's yours it's not going anywhere and that baby is gonna come quick  :biggrin:
> *


yuup true homie! so what u been up 2 homie?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 14 2010, 09:18 PM~17789693
> *yuup true homie! so what u been up 2 homie?
> *


shit nothin just been training for work u?


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jun 14 2010, 12:35 PM~17783662-->
> 
> 
> 
> cutty looking good loco
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie hows your monte coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 01:06 PM~17783927
> *wanna sell them knock offs ?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o shit man i cant the one on the front drivers side is a one off chrome and gold k/o (chrome chipped off) :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17789487
> *i only got 4 batts running too the front too now since it caught on fire :biggrin: i got 2 batts that are bad on the other bank so thats why im not using them till i replace those 2...
> *


damn foo you already lit that bitch on fire, you cant hop my car worth shit with the stock coils up front theyre way too shoft


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 15 2010, 03:14 AM~17790938
> *shit nothin just been training for work u?
> *


i want my car back


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 15 2010, 08:39 AM~17792508
> *i want my car back
> *


I thought you said I could have it!  :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 15 2010, 02:14 AM~17790938
> *shit nothin just been training for work u?
> *


koo nutin much jus been tryin to find a job lol, i might work at zumies tho cuz the manager said they were gonna start hiring soon, n plus he like my jersey :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 10:21 AM~17792389
> *thanks homie hows your monte coming along?
> o shit man i cant the one on the front drivers side is a one off chrome and gold k/o (chrome chipped off) :biggrin:
> damn foo you already lit that bitch on fire, you cant hop my car worth shit with the stock coils up front theyre way too shoft
> *


montes doing good rying to figure out whats wrong with my taillights, i had the 13s on it for awhile but took them off and put my stocks back on i'm thinking of keeping the 13s i'm just looking for new ko's cause i don't like them bullets, i mean the look nice when their rolling in the sun but i don't want to run the risk of stripping the ridges off the side when i have to take them off


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 15 2010, 11:36 AM~17794042
> *koo nutin much jus been tryin to find a job lol, i might work at zumies tho cuz the manager said they were gonna start hiring soon, n plus he like my jersey :biggrin:
> *


shit apply everywhere u can


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 15 2010, 01:00 PM~17794796
> *shit apply everywhere u can
> *


i applied there aready n iim applyin a grip of places


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 15 2010, 12:59 PM~17794790
> *montes doing good rying to figure out whats wrong with my taillights, i had the 13s on it for awhile but took them off and put my stocks back on i'm thinking of keeping the 13s i'm just looking for new ko's cause i don't like them bullets, i mean the look nice when their rolling in the sun but i don't want to run the risk of stripping the ridges off the side when i have to take them off
> *


old wiring on them lights, i had a tailight out too couldnt figure it out but it turned out i hit one of the wires in the trunk with the grinder, those ko's dont strip all that easy my homie used to use a mini sludge and pt em on with monster gorilla force and,prolly have a better chance of knockin an ear off a spinner than strippin the bullets assuming you have the right tool and it aint on theyre all loose..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 09:21 AM~17792389
> *thanks homie hows your monte coming along?
> o shit man i cant the one on the front drivers side is a one off chrome and gold k/o (chrome chipped off) :biggrin:
> damn foo you already lit that bitch on fire, you cant hop my car worth shit with the stock coils up front theyre way too shoft
> *


yea i burned up a motor and a couple solenoids haha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 15 2010, 01:12 PM~17794892
> *i applied there aready n iim applyin a grip of places
> *


that's what you gotta do eventually someone will hire you


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 03:02 PM~17795266
> *old wiring on them lights, i had a tailight out too couldnt figure it out but it turned out i hit one of the wires in the trunk with the grinder, those ko's dont strip all that easy my homie used to use a mini sludge and pt em on with monster gorilla force and,prolly have a better chance of knockin an ear off a spinner than strippin the bullets assuming you have the right tool and it aint on theyre all loose..
> *


agreed


----------



## six trey impala

yea 2 bars especially are weak, i've already broken 3 or 4 ears with a led hammer


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 15 2010, 03:39 PM~17796240-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea i burned up a motor and a couple solenoids haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha but it was fun right up to the fire right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 04:11 PM~17796592
> *agreed
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 15 2010, 05:40 PM~17797290
> *yea 2 bars especially are weak, i've already broken 3 or 4 ears with a led hammer
> *


i haven't broke mine yet but i use a 2x4 and a mini sludge works better, i keep the lead hammer in the trunk just in case though, i haven't broken mine yet but those straight two bar k/os are hella weak my chrome chipped first day i put em on from all the flexing they do, but hey they're China's so i didn't trip u get what u pay for


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 PM~17798044
> *ha ha but it was fun right up to the fire right :biggrin:
> i haven't broke mine yet but i use a 2x4 and a mini sludge works better, i keep the lead hammer in the trunk just in case though, i haven't broken mine yet but those straight two bar k/os are hella weak my chrome chipped first day i put em on from all the flexing they do, but hey they're China's so i didn't trip u get what u pay for
> *


no it was not fun i barely tapped the switch up and it caught on fire i wasnt even hopping, i went through like 6 solenoids trying to figure out what it was till i switched the motor :angry:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 15 2010, 07:09 PM~17798066
> *no it was not fun i barely tapped the switch up and it caught on fire i wasnt even hopping, i went through like 6 solenoids trying to figure out what it was till i switched the motor :angry:
> *


o well thats fucken lame  , so you burnt up two of your batts in the process too or u just wired the volts down


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 15 2010, 11:55 AM~17793677
> *I thought you said I could have it!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im changing my mind


----------



## Stickz




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 08:40 PM~17798371
> *o well thats fucken lame  , so you burnt up two of your batts in the process too or u just wired the volts down
> *


naw it has 2 batts that are reading like 11 volts and they're killing the rest of them fast so i just wired it to only 4 batts till i replace those 2...it'll still lick though with 4 batts everyone thinks its got a badass setup in it until i show them the swap meet special haha its all in the switch hitter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 16 2010, 01:09 PM~17805260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a badass shirt!


----------



## Spankz

Whats up everyone? Dahm I havent even cruised the cutty yet still dont got tags.... I started working but today was my last day started 12+ hours.... yesterday I worked 13 hours.... 6 days a week and half day on some sundays plus its 95 degrees outside So on the hunt for another job


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 16 2010, 04:10 PM~17807060
> *Whats up everyone? Dahm I havent even cruised the cutty yet still dont got tags.... I started working but today was my last day started 12+ hours.... yesterday I worked 13 hours.... 6 days a week and half day on some sundays plus its 95 degrees outside So on the hunt for another job
> *


waddup Spankz its gonna feel good too roll it...u gonna throw that booty kit on it?


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 16 2010, 06:48 PM~17807425
> *waddup Spankz its gonna feel good too roll it...u gonna throw that booty kit on it?
> *


naw my dad stacked a bunch of stuff over it and broke in half  yea i cant wait till i am


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17804889
> *im changing my mind
> *


well see what had happened was....I kinda maybe sold it :wow: :happysad:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 16 2010, 12:35 PM~17805500
> *naw it has 2 batts that are reading like 11 volts and they're killing the rest of them fast so i just wired it to only 4 batts till i replace those 2...it'll still lick though with 4 batts everyone thinks its got a badass setup in it until i show them the swap meet special haha its all in the switch hitter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha swap meet special, so two were killin the rest i havent charged my batts since i got em almost 4 months ago and they still got charge


----------



## dropped_97blazer

watup


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jun 15 2010, 04:02 PM~17795266-->
> 
> 
> 
> old wiring on them lights, i had a tailight out too couldnt figure it out but it turned out i hit one of the wires in the trunk with the grinder, those ko's dont strip all that easy my homie used to use a mini sludge and pt em on with monster gorilla force and,prolly have a better chance of knockin an ear off a spinner than strippin the bullets assuming you have the right tool and it aint on theyre all loose..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool i'll have to look at it manana  well shit then i guess i'll keep them nah i have the tool but no lead hammer i just have my homie come over and smack it with a petrified rubber mallet or a little sledge hammer :0 i just need to find a way to keep them from scratching cause the rags i have are to thin, i know your suppose to grease the ko's but what kind of grease can i use cause i don't have any and i don't have the fedia to buy any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 05:10 PM~17807060
> *Whats up everyone? Dahm I havent even cruised the cutty yet still dont got tags.... I started working but today was my last day started 12+ hours.... yesterday I worked 13 hours.... 6 days a week and half day on some sundays plus its 95 degrees outside So on the hunt for another job
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada damn thing lol trying to find a job as well  what were you doing? shit an actual job is hard to come these days in certain areas like here in clovis veddy hard to find job
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Jun 17 2010, 12:03 AM~17811425
> *watup
> *


nada just chillaxin :biggrin: what you been up to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 16 2010, 09:03 PM~17810026
> *ha ha swap meet special, so two were killin the rest i havent charged my batts since i got em almost 4 months ago and they still got charge
> *


luuucccckkkyyy!!! i gotta tighten up one of my front cylinders its leaking pretty good and my right rear needa tighten the fitting


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 01:29 PM~17783611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17783611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had one of these as my first one lookn pretty nice


----------



## dropped_97blazer

i might be gettin a hooked up cougar!! ima trade my regal plus sum cash :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 20 2010, 01:29 AM~17836629
> *i might be gettin a hooked up cougar!! ima trade my regal plus sum cash :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: what year cougar  my homies trying to fix up his 84 cougar :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 20 2010, 09:51 AM~17838418
> *:cheesy: what year cougar  my homies trying to fix up his 84 cougar :biggrin:
> *


 i think its 92 or sumthin. sick got any pics of it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 20 2010, 11:59 AM~17838465
> *i think its 92 or sumthin. sick got any pics of it?
> *


yeah :biggrin: 



















those are before he started body work cause people just straight up run into his car when he's at work but he had 2 bad dents on both quarter panels by the door he fixed both damn well :wow: i'm thinking of having him help me with the body work on my car and my dads 53 troka  it has a clean ass ox blood interior some of its faded cause of sun and water damage it has bucket seats and power windows with a 302


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 20 2010, 11:15 AM~17838927
> *yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are before he started body work cause people just straight up run into his car when he's at work but he had 2 bad dents on both quarter panels by the door he fixed both damn well :wow: i'm thinking of having him help me with the body work on my car and my dads 53 troka  it has a clean ass ox blood interior some of its faded cause of sun and water damage it has bucket seats and power windows with a 302
> *


that looks hard! what is he gonna do to it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 20 2010, 03:47 PM~17839587
> *that looks hard! what is he gonna do to it?
> *


repaint it white and i keep tellin him to throw some 13s on it :biggrin: whats funny is i used to live in the house thats in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jun 17 2010, 12:47 AM~17812386-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool i'll have to look at it manana  well shit then i guess i'll keep them nah i have the tool but no lead hammer i just have my homie come over and smack it with a petrified rubber mallet or a little sledge hammer :0  i just need to find a way to keep them from scratching cause the rags i have are to thin, i know your suppose to grease the ko's but what kind of grease can i use cause i don't have any and i don't have the fedia to buy any
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use anti seize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 17 2010, 10:33 PM~17821636
> *luuucccckkkyyy!!! i gotta tighten up one of my front cylinders its leaking pretty good and my right rear needa tighten the fitting
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i didn't even know batts could last this long with the old piece of shit batts i had, i would have to charge em every two weeks. :angry: , come on man tightening the fitting run out there an do it fooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:34 PM~17830006
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:08 AM~17831001
> *i had one of these as my first one lookn pretty nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jun 20 2010, 02:20 PM~17839679
> *repaint it white and i keep tellin him to throw some 13s on it :biggrin: whats funny is i used to live in the house thats in the back ground :biggrin:
> *


thats fucken hysterical :cheesy:


O yeah i got new tires ther goes $300 :angry:


----------



## JORGE

> _Originally posted by Playboy206+Jun 8 2010, 08:19 PM~17733504-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wrecked it on the 10th  its totaled :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17734594
> *What up foo!!! havent heard from u in a minute... what u been up too?
> *


just workin and shit fool was tryn to get that cutty together now im tryn to get a new one


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17842080
> *i wrecked it on the 10th  its totaled :tears:
> just workin and shit fool was tryn to get that cutty together now im tryn to get a new one
> *


didnt notice my brother was signed in :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 20 2010, 10:10 PM~17841789
> *i use anti seize
> yeah i didn't even know batts could last this long with the old piece of shit batts i had, i would have to charge em every two weeks. :angry: , come on man tightening the fitting run out there an do it fooo
> :wave:
> thanks
> thats fucken hysterical :cheesy:
> O yeah i got new tires ther goes $300 :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 

wish me luck fellas i applied at 2 places already little ceasars and autozone and going to 5 more in the morning to get applications :biggrin: advanced, car quest, o'reilly's, game stop, and Hastings


----------



## dropped_97blazer

CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMA PICK IT UP 2MORROW AFTERNOON!!!!! CLEAN ASS FUCK!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 21 2010, 01:21 AM~17842928
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMA PICK IT UP 2MORROW AFTERNOON!!!!! CLEAN ASS FUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha hell yeah i like those cougars as well looks good


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 20 2010, 09:10 PM~17841789
> *i use anti seize
> yeah i didn't even know batts could last this long with the old piece of shit batts i had, i would have to charge em every two weeks. :angry: , come on man tightening the fitting run out there an do it fooo
> :wave:
> thanks
> thats fucken hysterical :cheesy:
> O yeah i got new tires ther goes $300 :angry:
> *


yea i tightened it its a bitch to get too the way i got my setup...the batts in my car are hella old they're like 3 years old :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 21 2010, 11:32 AM~17845962
> *yea i tightened it its a bitch to get too the way i got my setup...the batts in my car are hella old they're like 3 years old :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get les schwabs account and but some new batts on it. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

the cars sick homie! i just picked it up earlier! it has a whammy tank wit 4 dumps 4 switches!! only thing sucks i dont got a motor for the hydros   ill post pics of the setup tomorrow


----------



## ROCK OUT

i was thinking of throwing some green on my car like the stock two tone style what do you guys think?








with camaro synergy green


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 21 2010, 10:37 PM~17852232
> *the cars sick homie! i just picked it up earlier! it has a whammy tank wit 4 dumps 4 switches!! only thing sucks i dont got a motor for the hydros   ill post pics of the setup tomorrow
> *


do u need both motors? I thought u had that prohopper pump u can put that motor on the whammy


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 22 2010, 11:05 AM~17855278
> *do u need both motors? I thought u had that prohopper pump u can put that motor on the whammy
> *



:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 21 2010, 02:57 PM~17847095
> *get les schwabs account and but some new batts on it. :biggrin:
> *


yea ima go to yakima battery and pick some up...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 10:09 AM~17854852
> *i was thinking of throwing some green on my car like the stock two tone style what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with camaro synergy green
> *


that might look kinda cool...ur gonna have to change ur wheels up i think though


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 11:09 AM~17854852
> *i was thinking of throwing some green on my car like the stock two tone style what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with camaro synergy green
> *


damn thats a clean cutty


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

whats been up with everybody i just got in from the big I tulsa show?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855702
> *whats been up with everybody i just got in from the big I tulsa show?
> *


how was that any pics?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 22 2010, 01:02 PM~17855781
> *how was that any pics?
> *


i got some posted on st louis lowriders topic and ill post some vids on our topic later


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 22 2010, 10:46 AM~17855618-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea ima go to yakima battery and pick some up...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2010, 10:47 AM~17855628
> *that might look kinda cool...ur gonna have to change ur wheels up i think though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought about painting the dish green with a black lip, and not have the two tone go down the header like that but follow the body line.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jun 22 2010, 10:51 AM~17855665
> *damn thats a clean cutty
> *


not mine its a google one i posted as an example


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 22 2010, 10:30 AM~17855486
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: I'll trade you my big body for your regal? :dunno: I miss mine :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 01:43 PM~17856139
> *:biggrin:
> i thought about painting the dish green with a black lip, and not have the two tone go down the header like that but follow the body line.
> not mine its a google one i posted as an example
> *


i know that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17856596
> *i know that :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


just makin sure  you throw your wheels back on yet?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 AM~17855278
> *do u need both motors? I thought u had that prohopper pump u can put that motor on the whammy
> *


na only one. i did have it but i sold it couple months ago.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 22 2010, 08:01 PM~17861421
> *na only one. i did have it but i sold it couple months ago.
> *


damn well just stack your chips til you can buy another 1 n look out for deals or trades shit my homie just bought 2 damn near new orlie's pumps for 200


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 02:58 PM~17856717
> *just makin sure   you throw your wheels back on yet?
> *


nope their sitting in my dads amc :biggrin: i'm just waiting on a job


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

a question for all the og's in lil what you think is the best set up to put in a 66,i want like to be a hopper but a clean one ! :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 22 2010, 11:09 PM~17863359
> *damn well just stack your chips til you can buy another 1 n look out for deals or trades shit my homie just bought 2 damn near new orlie's pumps for 200
> *


i know thats what i gotta do but my homies gonna sell me one for 60$ but now idk whats up cuz my car has smoke from the exhaust when i rev it or accelerate


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 23 2010, 10:33 PM~17872751
> *i know thats what i gotta do but my homies gonna sell me one for 60$ but now idk whats up cuz my car has smoke from the exhaust when i rev it or accelerate
> *


take it to a mechanic shouldn't be too serious


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 23 2010, 10:57 PM~17872954
> *take it to a mechanic shouldn't be too serious
> *


were gonna check it out tomorrow n see if i can atleast use one of the motors to raise up the front of the car, n on the weekend have someone look at the car


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17873008
> *were gonna check it out tomorrow n see if i can atleast use one of the motors to raise up the front of the car, n on the weekend have someone look at the car
> *


if you can't get another motor take the 1 off of the block for the back n put it on the front n lock it up then put it back or however u want :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 23 2010, 11:24 PM~17873094
> *if you can't get another motor take the 1 off of the block for the back n put it on the front n lock it up then put it back or however u want  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats wat were tryin to do lock it up cuz its too low on the front n itll hit curbs n shit :\


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 23 2010, 11:33 PM~17873127
> *yeah thats wat were tryin to do lock it up cuz its too low on the front n itll hit curbs n shit :\
> *


yea it only takes about 10 minutes or so too bad u live in cali shit I would hook it up


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Jun 23 2010, 09:49 PM~17872444
> *a question for all the og's in lil what you think is the best set up to put in a 66,i want like to be a hopper but a clean one ! :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


it might be better to ask this in the hydraulic forum :thumbsup: it takes alot of trial n error with a hopper tho alot of variables come into play


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 23 2010, 11:35 PM~17873134
> *yea it only takes about 10 minutes or so too bad u live in cali shit I would hook it up
> *


i know dogg, but thanks for tryin to help :thumbsup: shit if there was anythin u need if u lived here i woulda hookd u up 2 homie! thanks,


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 24 2010, 12:00 AM~17873193
> *i know dogg, but thanks for tryin to help :thumbsup: shit if there was anythin u need if u lived here i woulda hookd u up 2 homie! thanks,
> *


no problem I've been in that situation more than once but try it n let me know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 24 2010, 12:27 AM~17873254
> *no problem I've been in that situation more than once but try it n let me know how it goes  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho ima try it tomorrow. fuck well ima crash i got summer school tomorrow  

later homie thanks n good lookin out! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 24 2010, 12:33 AM~17872751
> *i know thats what i gotta do but my homies gonna sell me one for 60$ but now idk whats up cuz my car has smoke from the exhaust when i rev it or accelerate
> *


what kind of smoke :0


----------



## six trey impala

if it puffs blue smoke try changing the oil...it could be the valve guides or rings or it could just be from old oil and gas mixed up...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Jun 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17872444
> *a question for all the og's in lil what you think is the best set up to put in a 66,i want like to be a hopper but a clean one ! :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


whatever you decide to do make sure to strap the frame and tighten up all ur shit every once in a while my car isnt a hopper but it does hop not high with 4 batts i can probably do like 20-25 inches before it bottoms out :biggrin: but shits way loose now then before on it. i had to tighten up my a-arm last saturday cause it one of the nuts was hella loose :biggrin: :biggrin: when i had 8 batts and fresh coils it used to get up good. u jus gotta find a good combination for what u wanna do like hose sizes, pump heads, coils, shocks theres hella shit that comes into play


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 24 2010, 02:40 PM~17877308
> *if it puffs blue smoke try changing the oil...it could be the valve guides or rings or it could just be from old oil and gas mixed up...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Q-vo Spankz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ima give the car back dogg, it needs too much work on the engine n dont even have a/c 
over 1G just to get it fixed shit my mom said shes just gonna tell him to take it back n ima find another cleaner daily that runs better


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 24 2010, 05:20 PM~17878004
> *Q-vo Spankz :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nun Whats up??? I'm finally going to get my tags tommorrow so I can cruise on saturday Then I'm gonna get it into primer the paint thats on it now really bugging me.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 24 2010, 06:30 PM~17879278
> *ima give the car back dogg, it needs too much work on the engine n dont even have a/c
> over 1G just to get it fixed shit my mom said shes just gonna tell him to take it back n ima find another cleaner daily that runs better
> *


that sucks homie are you getting your ranfla back


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jun 24 2010, 07:30 PM~17879278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ima give the car back dogg, it needs too much work on the engine n dont even have a/c
> over 1G just to get it fixed shit my mom said shes just gonna tell him to take it back n ima find another cleaner daily that runs better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that sucks oh well fuck it you can find at least a decent daily for that much and tell him about the problems he forgot to mention to you when you bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 07:42 PM~17879378
> *Nun Whats up??? I'm finally going to get my tags tommorrow so I can cruise on saturday Then I'm gonna get it into primer the paint thats on it now really bugging me.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 24 2010, 08:14 PM~17879704
> *
> *


whats up bro


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17880026
> *
> whats up bro
> *


iv just been chillin whats up carnal what you been up to homie


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 24 2010, 09:48 PM~17880026
> *damn that sucks oh well fuck it you can find at least a decent daily for that much and tell him about the problems he forgot to mention to you when you bought it
> hell yeah :biggrin:
> whats up bro
> *


whats up dawg where tha that purp??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 24 2010, 06:42 PM~17879378
> *Nun Whats up??? I'm finally going to get my tags tommorrow so I can cruise on saturday Then I'm gonna get it into primer the paint thats on it now really bugging me.
> *


oh yea...whens it gonna get sprayed?


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 25 2010, 01:57 AM~17882343
> *oh yea...whens it gonna get sprayed?
> *


IDK even know anymore they didnt let me get my tags I got to find the origanal owner becuase the previous 1 never got tags for it but did signed the title. I'm still going to cruise it tommorow anyway  So whats up with the 63??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17889110
> *IDK even know anymore they didnt let me get my tags I got to find the origanal owner becuase the previous 1 never got tags for it but did signed the title. I'm still going to cruise it tommorow anyway  So whats up with the 63??
> *


its chillin...gotta finish up some a-arms for it...and buy the shift linkage to throw my SS shifter in it. Im selling my Spokes on it though 400 obo


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jun 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17880135-->
> 
> 
> 
> iv just been chillin whats up carnal what you been up to homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 09:12 PM~17880218
> *whats up dawg where tha that purp??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nada just been chillin and filling out apps trying find some sort of job
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 26 2010, 11:00 AM~17892537
> *its chillin...gotta finish up some a-arms for it...and buy the shift linkage to throw my SS shifter in it. Im selling my Spokes on it though 400 obo
> *


 :cheesy: :0 damn what you got planned for wheels :0


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17892537-->
> 
> 
> 
> its chillin...gotta finish up some a-arms for it...and buy the shift linkage to throw my SS shifter in it. Im selling my Spokes on it though 400 obo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were closer i know who would of got them wheels my bro just got a 96 roadmaster for a daily and wants some spokes..... Hmm my bro probly got the shift linkage remember he decided to get a bench seat in instead
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17893643
> *nada just been chillin and filling out apps trying find some sort of job
> *


I stopped looking I got an appointment to see if I can get into Job Corps even though I heard lots of bad and good about it. Anyone know anything about it???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 26 2010, 05:04 PM~17894581
> *If you were closer i know who would of got them wheels my bro just got a 96 roadmaster for a daily and wants some spokes..... Hmm my bro probly got the shift linkage remember he decided to get a bench seat in instead
> 
> I stopped looking I got an appointment to see if I can get into Job Corps even though I heard lots of bad and good about it. Anyone know anything about it???
> *


yea the nipples and hub are powder coated white...ask him i got money :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17893643
> *nada just been chillin and filling out apps trying find some sort of job
> :cheesy:  :0 damn what you got planned for wheels :0
> *


going to throw on some Twenty-Foes ***** shiiiit!!! naw ima get some 72s cross lace


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foos


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spankz+Jun 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17894581-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you were closer i know who would of got them wheels my bro just got a 96 roadmaster for a daily and wants some spokes..... Hmm my bro probly got the shift linkage remember he decided to get a bench seat in instead
> 
> I stopped looking I got an appointment to see if I can get into Job Corps even though I heard lots of bad and good about it. Anyone know anything about it???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about joining job corps but i didn't want to drive all the way to roswell in the monte :wow: fools around their are veddy crazy :0 never heard anything bad about it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jun 26 2010, 07:16 PM~17894969
> *going to throw on some Twenty-Foes ***** shiiiit!!! naw ima get some 72s cross lace
> *


What! that's gonna look clean :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jun 27 2010, 08:12 PM~17902647
> *wasup foos
> *


wat up


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jun 28 2010, 01:16 AM~17904471
> *wat up
> *


chillen what bout u


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 28 2010, 02:49 AM~17904288
> *I thought about joining job corps but i didn't want to drive all the way to roswell in the monte :wow: fools around their are veddy crazy :0 never heard anything bad about it
> *


I got an interview on the 7th of July I'm going take my Cutty if I can I think it will be safer anywhere that isnt Memphis :biggrin: I just hear that its like boot camp but I had a homie that went there awhile back and he just said they smoked out everyday


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 28 2010, 08:31 PM~17911304
> *I got an interview on the 7th of July I'm going take my Cutty if I can I think it will be safer anywhere that isnt Memphis :biggrin: I just hear that its like boot camp but I had a homie that went there awhile back and he just said they smoked out everyday
> *


hell yeah good luck gonna charge my battery again tomorrow someone turned them on when i had my windows cracked :angry: then go out and fill out more apps


----------



## dropped_97blazer

gonna let my regal go! 800$ OBO LMK!!! ill take trades for anything im interested in just let me know!!!


gotta make cash for a good daily ride for my girl me n my future baby :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## ElMonte74'

i traded my spokes for some 13x7 80 spoke bolt ons :0 looks alot cleaner now all i need to buy is some new chips for them


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 1 2010, 09:07 AM~17935051
> *i traded my spokes for some 13x7 80 spoke bolt ons :0 looks alot cleaner now all i need to buy is some new chips for them
> *


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17894963
> *yea the nipples and hub are powder coated white...ask him i got money :biggrin:
> *


He had the cable kind said its different that the 1 SS came with


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jul 1 2010, 09:07 AM~17935051-->
> 
> 
> 
> i traded my spokes for some 13x7 80 spoke *bolt ons* :0 looks alot cleaner now all i need to buy is some new chips for them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :around:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spankz_@Jul 1 2010, 09:14 PM~17941294
> *He had the cable kind said its different that the 1 SS came with
> *


oh ok thanks. u roll the cutty yet?


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 1 2010, 11:56 PM~17941691
> *:around:
> oh ok thanks. u roll the cutty yet?
> *


yup last saturday but its going to have sit out on this saturday coming up want to do some work to it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 1 2010, 10:24 AM~17935181-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 1 2010, 10:56 PM~17941691
> *:around:
> oh ok thanks. u roll the cutty yet?
> *


 :0 

i'll post pics tomorrow  :biggrin: makes my monte look old school :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

im gonna go look at a clean bone stock 83 cutty tomorrow hopefully i can get it they only want 1500 for it


----------



## dropped_97blazer

happy 4th of july foos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17942251
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> 
> i'll post pics tomorrow   :biggrin: makes my monte look old school :biggrin:
> *


i got some gold center caps if u want em


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2010, 05:16 PM~17894969
> *going to throw on some Twenty-Foes ***** shiiiit!!! naw ima get some 72s cross lace
> *


oooo shit china 72s? i was gonna get some cross lace z's before i got the white wheels for my Lincoln but the homeboy was 3 months behind i was like holly shit i gotta pay 1500 wait 3-4 months, in retrospective i should have prolly done it because Ive only driven the Lincoln about 3 times since i put the wheels on.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 4 2010, 12:20 PM~17959115
> *oooo shit china 72s? i was gonna get some cross lace z's before i got the white wheels for my Lincoln but the homeboy was 3 months behind i was like holly shit i gotta pay 1500 wait 3-4 months, in retrospective i should have prolly done it because Ive only driven the Lincoln about 3 times since i put the wheels on.
> *


buy my spokes...Im done with lowriders, i bought me a BMW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jul 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17959095-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got some gold center caps if u want em
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah i'm giving them back cause home boy changed the deal :uh:  so i'm gonna ge my og's back on the monte
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17959451
> *buy my spokes...Im done with lowriders, i bought me a BMW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post pics or complete fucking bull shit :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17960158
> *nah i'm giving them back cause home boy changed the deal :uh:    so i'm gonna ge my og's back on the monte
> post pics or complete fucking bull shit :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i'll post pics tomorrow its a older 325is its pretty fast, hella fun


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17961911
> *i'll post pics tomorrow its a older 325is its pretty fast, hella fun
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2010, 12:23 AM~17961911
> *i'll post pics tomorrow its a older 325is its pretty fast, hella fun
> *


 :0 you still keeping the 63


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 4 2010, 12:27 PM~17959451-->
> 
> 
> 
> buy my spokes...Im done with lowriders, i bought me a BMW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha you buy another old ass import like you usually do to be hallin ass around town :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Jul 4 2010, 03:25 PM~17960158
> *nah i'm giving them back cause home boy changed the deal :uh:    so i'm gonna ge my og's back on the monte
> post pics or complete fucking bull shit :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17961911
> *i'll post pics tomorrow its a older 325is its pretty fast, hella fun
> *


give me the impala then you dont need it no more


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Jul 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17962048-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Jul 5 2010, 11:41 AM~17964282
> *:0 you still keeping the 63
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea its broken right now :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Jul 5 2010, 01:31 PM~17965022
> *ha ha you buy another old ass import like you usually do to be hallin ass around town :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> give me the impala then you dont need it no more
> *


fuck it, first car I owned with a Sun Roof haha


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 5 2010, 01:20 PM~17965341
> *  :biggrin:
> yea its broken right now :biggrin:
> fuck it, first car I owned with a Sun Roof haha
> *


ha ha weres da pics, whatd u do to the 63?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 5 2010, 03:20 PM~17965341-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> yea its broken right now :biggrin:
> fuck it, first car I owned with a Sun Roof haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 damn never owned a car that had a sun roof  but i have riden around in alot cars that had them :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Jul 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17966709
> *ha ha weres da pics, whatd u do to the 63?
> *


x2 what did you do :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

i messed up the Center carrier bearing on it in the drive line and my right rear cylinder broke the bolt and came out the power ball so gotta fix that too.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 10:17 AM~17972987
> *i messed up the Center carrier bearing on it in the drive line and my right rear cylinder broke the bolt and came out the power ball so gotta fix that too.
> *


easy fix what were you three wheeling it, were the pics of the little bmw foooo


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 6 2010, 11:44 AM~17973181
> *easy fix what were you three wheeling it, were the pics of the little bmw foooo
> *


no i've never even 3 wheeled the car so thats why i dont know how it broke fucken car...i'll snap some today


----------



## mike661




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 10:53 AM~17973252
> *no i've never even 3 wheeled the car so thats why i dont know how it broke fucken car...i'll snap some today
> *


hmmm did you knotch out the frame so the axle wouldnt hit or did it not even lift enough to hit the frame


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 6 2010, 04:32 PM~17975717
> *hmmm did you knotch out the frame so the axle wouldnt hit or did it not even lift enough to hit the frame
> *


u talking bout the driveline? the frame is notched out for the drive line...
heres the beemer


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17972987
> *i messed up the Center carrier bearing on it in the drive line and my right rear cylinder broke the bolt and came out the power ball so gotta fix that too.
> *


i broke mine too riding locked up :angry:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 07:11 PM~17977976
> *u talking bout the driveline? the frame is notched out for the drive line...
> heres the beemer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah drive line, i type faster than i think sometimes.

beamer looks hella sporty :cheesy: lower it on some deep dish wheels rally car style ha ha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jul 6 2010, 08:18 PM~17978045
> *i broke mine too riding locked up  :angry:
> *


fucken sucks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

ima get these wheels for it after i buy the cross lace for the Impala so like in a couple weeks they're 16X8 with a 3.5 inch lip


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 08:36 PM~17979036
> *ima get these wheels for it after i buy the cross lace for the Impala so like in a couple weeks they're 16X8 with a 3.5 inch lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: were u workin at?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 10:33 PM~17979005
> *fucken sucks :biggrin:
> *


yea and wats been up with you.?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jul 6 2010, 09:40 PM~17979098-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: were u workin at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work as a undercover agent for the CIA and im LICENSED TO KILL!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STLGHOUSEKID_@Jul 7 2010, 11:02 AM~17982918
> *yea and wats been up with you.?
> *


nothing much same shit different day lol u?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2010, 10:45 AM~17983178
> *I work as a undercover agent for the CIA and im LICENSED TO KILL!!!!
> nothing much same shit different day lol u?
> *


ha ha wouldn't expect any less from you  now hurry up an fix the impala so we can go on a cruise i got the whole week off


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 7 2010, 11:51 AM~17983214
> *ha ha wouldn't expect any less from you  now hurry up an fix the impala so we can go on a cruise i got the whole week off
> *


Drive the cutty down here this weekend...


----------



## ElMonte74'

clean beemer :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 6 2010, 09:38 PM~17979074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice "Schwarz" you go there!  
But it's definitely not a IS though, It's an ES. The IS didn't come around till '87. Biggest difference between the two is the "E" was built to be economical, the later "I" cars were built with performance in mind. Hope this helps...
http://www.strictlyeta.net/technical/differences.html

Enjoy your new Bimmer! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2010, 11:01 AM~17983265
> *Drive the cutty down here this weekend...
> *


shit still leaks man itll make it but i dont wanna get stranded all the way in the palm springs of WA


----------



## six trey impala

:wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 7 2010, 10:25 PM~17989248
> *That's a nice "Schwarz" you go there!
> But it's definitely not a IS though, It's an ES. The IS didn't come around till '87. Biggest difference between the two is the "E" was built to be economical, the later "I" cars were built with performance in mind. Hope this helps...
> http://www.strictlyeta.net/technical/differences.html
> 
> Enjoy your new Bimmer!  :biggrin:
> *


damn learn something new everyday :biggrin: they must have cloned this car then cus its got the LSD the Sport Seats and im pretty sure the cluster goes past 5500RPM, i'll run the vin on it tomorrow and see whats up. whatever it is its still fun :biggrin: that LSD kicks ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

E30 tech says there was a 325i in 86
http://www.e30tech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92886


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 8 2010, 03:57 AM~17990440-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn learn something new everyday  :biggrin: they must have cloned this car then cus its got the LSD the Sport Seats and im pretty sure the cluster goes past 5500RPM, i'll run the vin on it tomorrow and see whats up. whatever it is its still fun :biggrin: that LSD kicks ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ES just as the IS has the same standard options. Major difference is in the engine. Fun indeed. They're great cars no matter what they do or don't have.
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 8 2010, 04:02 AM~17990448
> *E30 tech says there was a 325i in 86
> http://www.e30tech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92886
> *


US market didn't get them till '87. And your car is a US spec e30.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

funny how we are talking about beemers in a lowrider forum lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 8 2010, 01:39 PM~17993587
> *funny how we are talking about beemers in a lowrider forum lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 8 2010, 03:08 PM~17994951
> *fuck it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 7 2010, 12:45 PM~17983178
> *I work as a undercover agent for the CIA and im LICENSED TO KILL!!!!
> nothing much same shit different day lol u?
> *


same here :cheesy: lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jul 8 2010, 08:59 PM~17998246
> *same here  :cheesy: lol
> *


sup with the battlelac?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

damn me n paul havent posted in here for awhile! it sux to say this but i gotta put the low low scene on hold for awhile, gonna get me a good daily accord gas saver, ima need it with my baby 3 months away! fuck it though im still gonna keep my low low spirit alive haha ima throw sum spokes on the honda :biggrin: what everyone been up 2?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 9 2010, 02:51 AM~18000193
> *damn me n paul havent posted in here for awhile! it sux to say this but i gotta put the low low scene on hold for awhile, gonna get me a good daily accord gas saver, ima need it with my baby 3 months away! fuck it though im still gonna keep my low low spirit alive haha ima throw sum spokes on the honda :biggrin: what everyone been up 2?
> *


  fuck it fool alot of riders put lolos on hold for their familia  i been chillin as usual


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 9 2010, 09:47 AM~18002430
> * fuck it fool alot of riders put lolos on hold for their familia  i been chillin as usual
> *


yuup ahha familia first k no? haha, thas koo wasup wit the monte dogg?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18005949
> *yuup ahha familia first k no? haha, thas koo wasup wit the monte dogg?
> *


i got a new 12'' merlon audio sub for it, gotta check to see if my battery is messed up cause since i don't still don't have brake lights i have to use my parking lights as brake lights and i always forget to turn them off so the battery dies and on monday i went to go start it and it was dead so yeah and i may need to change the small fuel filter on the carb cause i'm not getting a single drop of gas


----------



## E-Town520

got my caddy up for sale...don't wanna do it but its just sitting


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 14 2010, 09:43 AM~18043697
> *got my caddy up for sale...don't wanna do it but its just sitting
> *


 :0 what


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2010, 11:34 PM~18051138
> *:0 what
> *


yea...I wanted it bad now it's like I could care less if I had it or not so I'm just gonna sell it and finish my impala :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 15 2010, 08:56 AM~18052205
> *yea...I wanted it bad now it's like I could care less if I had it or not so I'm just gonna sell it and finish my impala  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 14 2010, 07:43 AM~18043697
> *got my caddy up for sale...don't wanna do it but its just sitting
> *


how much foo?? whats the info on it?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 15 2010, 11:20 AM~18054130
> *how much foo?? whats the info on it?
> *


I want 5 g's for it...gots lt1 motor, wrapped frame 2 pumps 10 batteries, 2 12's, tv's in the headrest, clean interior n 71 thousand original miles


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 15 2010, 03:28 PM~18055227
> *I want 5 g's for it...gots lt1 motor, wrapped frame 2 pumps 10 batteries, 2 12's, tv's in the headrest, clean interior n 71 thousand original miles
> *


not a bad deal


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 15 2010, 05:31 PM~18057297
> *not a bad deal
> *


I knw I see all these stock fleetwoods going for 4-5 so I threw mine out at 5 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

finally felt good to get out of the house and cruise the monte for once and didn't have to worry about the battery dying after a couple minutes of being off :uh: :biggrin: and i got a 12 so now it bumps a little harder converted my 10'' ported into a 12 box :biggrin: thanks to my homie  now i just need to find out were the short is so i can have brake lights again


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 17 2010, 01:40 PM~18069781
> *finally felt good to get out of the house and cruise the monte for once and didn't have to worry about the battery dying after a couple minutes of being off :uh: :biggrin: and i got a 12 so now it bumps a little harder converted my 10'' ported into a 12 box :biggrin: thanks to my homie  now i just need to find out were the short is so i can have brake lights again
> *


 :biggrin:  just get some leds n put 'em over ur brake lights


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 17 2010, 05:08 PM~18070171
> *:biggrin:   just get some leds n put 'em over ur brake lights
> *


 what? :scrutinize:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 17 2010, 06:52 PM~18070882
> *what? :scrutinize:
> *


L.E.D's
light-emitting diode :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 17 2010, 06:15 PM~18070963
> *L.E.D's
> light-emitting diode :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: u don't have to worry about turn signals or none of that just throw your arm out there hahaha like they show u in those books to get your license


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 17 2010, 08:15 PM~18070963-->
> 
> 
> 
> L.E.D's
> light-emitting diode :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jul 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18071196
> *:yes:  :biggrin: u don't have to worry about turn signals or none of that just throw your arm out there hahaha like they show u in those books to get your license
> *


thanks but i asked my primo and he said its the module in the steering column that controls the blinkers :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18071545
> *thanks but i asked my primo and he said its the module in the steering column that controls the blinkers :biggrin:
> *


haha mines fucked up on the Impala it broke like 2 months ago, i have to try to keep the switch in the middle when i hit the brakes or else only one side works haha fucken cars...Tow'd the 63 home today hadnt seen it since like 3 weeks ago gotta fix it now


----------



## Evil Blood

Come and fucking get some, Tonk! You're fucking pathetic: 'Homie' this, 'homie' that...give me a fucking break, girls. You sound like a bunch of nethead wannabes. Heads up...Mexico sucks. Lowriders suck and the imbeciles that drive them are making up for the fact that they have dicks the size of peanuts.

Look at you, holding your little textual circle jerk and behaving like a bunch of androgenous emo kids on holiday in an "all the cock you can swallow in an hour" bar.

Well, we at brawl-hall.com have had enough of your limp-wristed, doe-eyed donut puncher ways. It's gay. Low riders are gay. Mexicans are guy. Calling each other homie is gay. YOU are gay. It's time for us to burn your little homofest to the ground. You are NOT river *******, fence fairies, barrio bitches...you are a bunch of no-hoper, middle class Peter Pan types who live in a fantasy land where you're rough, tough chicanos but the reality is that, whilst you're prancing around pretending to be chupacabras, your fat assed wife is getting fucked by the guy next door because you're too busy waving your own little cock in the wind rather than sticking it in HER. Guess what "homies"...she lets him fuck her in that fat ass of hers...and she loves it. What does it feel like to know your wife is wandering round with the gonad gravy of the guy next door dribbling down the backs of her thighs whilst you're busy playing with your infantile friends, discussing the best place to buy a hairnet online? She goes ass to mouth you know...and then makes a point of kissing you on the lips when she gets home...and you lick your lips and wonder what it is that tastes so nice...guy next door's cock and cum...you ****.

So, ante up, bitches...let's see what the fuck you've got before my friends arrive and tear your pitiful little world down around your ears. Better still...come to MY slice of internet hell and show me how badly you can piss and whine. Either way, your net existence as you know it is about to be shattered. Chinga tu madre.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 9 2010, 12:38 AM~17999774
> *sup with the battlelac?
> *


shes still in progress just slow ill post pics soon


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Evil Blood_@Jul 18 2010, 12:21 AM~18072735
> *Come and fucking get some, Tonk! You're fucking pathetic: 'Homie' this, 'homie' that...give me a fucking break, girls. You sound like a bunch of nethead wannabes. Heads up...Mexico sucks. Lowriders suck and the imbeciles that drive them are making up for the fact that they have dicks the size of peanuts.
> 
> Look at you, holding your little textual circle jerk and behaving like a bunch of androgenous emo kids on holiday in an "all the cock you can swallow in an hour" bar.
> 
> Well, we at brawl-hall.com have had enough of your limp-wristed, doe-eyed donut puncher ways. It's gay. Low riders are gay. Mexicans are guy. Calling each other homie is gay. YOU are gay. It's time for us to burn your little homofest to the ground. You are NOT river *******, fence fairies, barrio bitches...you are a bunch of no-hoper, middle class Peter Pan types who live in a fantasy land where you're rough, tough chicanos but the reality is that, whilst you're prancing around pretending to be chupacabras, your fat assed wife is getting fucked by the guy next door because you're too busy waving your own little cock in the wind rather than sticking it in HER. Guess what "homies"...she lets him fuck her in that fat ass of hers...and she loves it. What does it feel like to know your wife is wandering round with the gonad gravy of the guy next door dribbling down the backs of her thighs whilst you're busy playing with your infantile friends, discussing the best place to buy a hairnet online? She goes ass to mouth you know...and then makes a point of kissing you on the lips when she gets home...and you lick your lips and wonder what it is that tastes so nice...guy next door's cock and cum...you ****.
> 
> So, ante up, bitches...let's see what the fuck you've got before my friends arrive and tear your pitiful little world down around your ears. Better still...come to MY slice of internet hell and show me how badly you can piss and whine. Either way, your net existence as you know it is about to be shattered. Chinga tu madre.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yee haw u sum bitch pile of monkey nuts!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jul 18 2010, 07:14 AM~18073375
> *shes still in progress just slow ill post pics soon
> *


same with mine haha anything new with the G house?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18076317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yee haw u sum bitch pile of monkey nuts!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


uh-oh not doing too well in world of warcraft I see :roflmao: or somebody with a lowrider took his woman :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 18 2010, 04:08 PM~18076381
> *uh-oh not doing too well in world of warcraft I see :roflmao: or somebody with a lowrider took his woman  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sup with the caddy? any bites?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 18 2010, 03:15 PM~18076411
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: sup with the caddy? any bites?
> *


I had quite a bit of offers but I'm kinda leaning on keepin it...it doesn't need much I'm just gonna change the rims n put batteries I'll be good to go :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

:wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 18 2010, 04:16 PM~18076421
> *I had quite a bit of offers but I'm kinda leaning on keepin it...it doesn't need much I'm just gonna change the rims n put batteries I'll be good to go  :biggrin:
> *


Ima do that with mine, but it still needs a lot, i need to fix that carrier bearing but ima wait and get the BMH heavy duty one so i dont have to worry about it popping out on me :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 18 2010, 03:27 PM~18076488
> *Ima do that with mine, but it still needs a lot, i need to fix that carrier bearing but ima wait and get the BMH heavy duty one so i dont have to worry about it popping out on me :biggrin:
> *


just put duct tape and super glue you'll be fine :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 18 2010, 07:52 PM~18077784
> *just put duct tape and super glue you'll be fine  :biggrin:
> *


ima put that on the cylinder since i broke the bolt in the powerball haha i'll just duct tape the cylinder inside the power ball :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 18 2010, 05:01 PM~18076334
> *same with mine haha anything new with the G house?
> *


im fixing my driveshaft and it probaly will be my everyday driver for awile


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18077844
> *ima put that on the cylinder since i broke the bolt in the powerball haha i'll just duct tape the cylinder inside the power ball :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 17 2010, 11:36 PM~18072139-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha mines fucked up on the Impala it broke like 2 months ago, i have to try to keep the switch in the middle when i hit the brakes or else only one side works haha fucken cars...Tow'd the 63 home today hadnt seen it since like 3 weeks ago gotta fix it now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit i changed the big flasher fuse to see if my brake lights would work and it didn't but now i don't have worry about the flasher fuse going out :biggrin: shit i have to use my parking lights as brake lights during the day :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jul 18 2010, 05:16 PM~18076421
> *I had quite a bit of offers but I'm kinda leaning on keepin it...it doesn't need much I'm just gonna change the rims n put batteries I'll be good to go  :biggrin:
> *


shit when you drive it where ever you go put a for sale on it with your number and see how many hits you get off of it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Evil Blood_@Jul 18 2010, 01:21 AM~18072735
> *Come and fucking get some, Tonk! You're fucking pathetic: 'Homie' this, 'homie' that...give me a fucking break, girls. You sound like a bunch of nethead wannabes. Heads up...Mexico sucks. Lowriders suck and the imbeciles that drive them are making up for the fact that they have dicks the size of peanuts.
> 
> Look at you, holding your little textual circle jerk and behaving like a bunch of androgenous emo kids on holiday in an "all the cock you can swallow in an hour" bar.
> 
> Well, we at brawl-hall.com have had enough of your limp-wristed, doe-eyed donut puncher ways. It's gay. Low riders are gay. Mexicans are guy. Calling each other homie is gay. YOU are gay. It's time for us to burn your little homofest to the ground. You are NOT river *******, fence fairies, barrio bitches...you are a bunch of no-hoper, middle class Peter Pan types who live in a fantasy land where you're rough, tough chicanos but the reality is that, whilst you're prancing around pretending to be chupacabras, your fat assed wife is getting fucked by the guy next door because you're too busy waving your own little cock in the wind rather than sticking it in HER. Guess what "homies"...she lets him fuck her in that fat ass of hers...and she loves it. What does it feel like to know your wife is wandering round with the gonad gravy of the guy next door dribbling down the backs of her thighs whilst you're busy playing with your infantile friends, discussing the best place to buy a hairnet online? She goes ass to mouth you know...and then makes a point of kissing you on the lips when she gets home...and you lick your lips and wonder what it is that tastes so nice...guy next door's cock and cum...you ****.
> 
> So, ante up, bitches...let's see what the fuck you've got before my friends arrive and tear your pitiful little world down around your ears. Better still...come to MY slice of internet hell and show me how badly you can piss and whine. Either way, your net existence as you know it is about to be shattered. Chinga tu madre.
> *


well then you red neck, ye haw reject, pedophile, backwoods, deliverance, sister/mother fucking, incestual sex having, oh ma i wanna have a baby with you and hoping its girl so you have a new sister to fuck, squeal like a piggy, sodomizing, fuck, go back to your backwoods shanty and fuck your sister some more


----------



## Mike_e

aint much,just simple 3 pump 14 batts,90 seats n exterior


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 18 2010, 11:41 PM~18079515
> *well then you red neck, ye haw reject, pedophile, backwoods, deliverance, sister/mother fucking, incestual sex having, oh ma i wanna have a baby with you and hoping its girl so you have a new sister to fuck, squeal like a piggy, sodomizing, fuck, go back to your backwoods shanty and fuck your sister some more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18079570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint much,just simple 3 pump 14 batts,90 seats n exterior
> *


damn 14 batts? :wow: :wow: looks hella clean always liked the 90'd look :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mike_e+Jul 19 2010, 12:54 AM~18079570-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint much,just simple 3 pump 14 batts,90 seats n exterior
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats a clean caddy homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 01:24 AM~18079659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: some funny shit  :420:


----------



## six trey impala

anyone have anything new?


----------



## ElMonte74'

nope :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18079466
> *shit i changed the big flasher fuse to see if my brake lights would work and it didn't but now i don't have worry about the flasher fuse going out :biggrin: shit i have to use my parking lights as brake lights during the day :0
> shit when you drive it where ever you go put a for sale on it with your number and see how many hits you get off of it
> *


just by it sitting in my backyard I get at least 5 calls a day u wouldnt believe some of the things people wanna try to trade


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 12:25 AM~18079663
> *damn 14 batts? :wow:  :wow: looks hella clean always liked the 90'd look :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha yup,only got a partial wrap 2,its been 3 wheeled and hop like crazy but it still hasnt bucked rear has a full wrap


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 19 2010, 11:36 AM~18083169
> *haha yup,only got a partial wrap 2,its been 3 wheeled and hop like crazy but it still hasnt bucked rear has a full wrap
> *


got more pics?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 19 2010, 04:16 AM~18080137
> *just by it sitting in my backyard I get at least 5 calls a day u wouldnt believe some of the things people wanna try to trade
> *


 :cheesy: damn


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 19 2010, 01:36 PM~18084262
> *:cheesy: damn
> *


this guy sent me a pic of an astro van that was lowered on 20's, it had flames and skulls all over it haha I shoulda saved the picture


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 19 2010, 12:36 PM~18083169
> *haha yup,only got a partial wrap 2,its been 3 wheeled and hop like crazy but it still hasnt bucked rear has a full wrap
> *


looks clean how many batts u got going to the front?


----------



## six trey impala

TREY DAY!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18085991
> *TREY DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Triplets :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chewee

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## six trey impala

and then there were two the middle 63 went to Canada today...:tears: :biggrin: 








Pop can crusher


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Chewee_@Jul 19 2010, 08:45 PM~18087955
> *Heeeyy homieeez!!!
> Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
> Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
> Fuckin *******.
> l8trrrz
> *


u still sound like a red neck when u try to sound messican u sum bitch :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Q-Vo Spankz sup with the cutty?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Chewee+Jul 19 2010, 09:45 PM~18087955-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeyy homieeez!!!
> Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
> Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
> Fuckin *******.
> l8trrrz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you sound like a dumb shit :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18088032
> *and then there were two the middle 63 went to Canada today...:tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop can crusher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah that sucks


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 19 2010, 09:06 PM~18088263
> *you sound like a dumb shit :uh:
> ah that sucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## six trey impala

In 2 weeks im ordering the 72s :x: :x: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18088371
> *In 2 weeks im ordering the 72s :x:  :x:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


oh i got a 72 for ya :biggrin: lol they'll look sick :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18088399
> *oh i got a 72 for ya :biggrin: lol they'll look sick :biggrin:
> *


REHEHEHE I DONT GET IT?? lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 10:21 PM~18088458
> *REHEHEHE I DONT GET IT?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


either do i scooby :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18088538
> *either do i scooby :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 06:13 PM~18085991
> *TREY DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAM ,i hate u


JK :biggrin: ,i wish i had a trey


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 19 2010, 10:48 PM~18089448
> *DAAAAM ,i hate u
> JK :biggrin: ,i wish i had a trey
> *


 :biggrin: buy one  one on the far left can be for sale


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 19 2010, 11:28 PM~18089696
> *:biggrin: buy one  one on the far left can be for sale
> *


$price$
PM


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18089843
> *$price$
> PM
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:03 AM~18089848
> *PM SENT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 20 2010, 12:27 AM~18089938
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 19 2010, 01:53 PM~18083922
> *got more pics?
> *


a bit dirrrty :biggrin: 

slammed









ride'n slammed


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 20 2010, 12:45 AM~18090121
> *a bit dirrrty :biggrin:
> 
> slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ride'n slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## six trey impala

i need to fix that fucken drive line but i dont know if i should just wait and order the heavy duty one or buy the $30 stock one fucken shit


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 12:18 PM~18092553
> *i need to fix that fucken drive line but i dont know if i should just wait and order the heavy duty one or buy the $30 stock one fucken shit
> *


just save up for the heavy duty one


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 20 2010, 12:23 PM~18093007
> *just save up for the heavy duty one
> *


yea ima get it next week, ill jus let the car sit and look pretty for a while till i can fix it and drive it again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 20 2010, 01:25 PM~18093031
> *yea ima get it next week, ill jus let the car sit and look pretty for a while till i can fix it and drive it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah  i just got in from putting in applications hopefully i get one of the jobs ipplied for :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 20 2010, 01:01 PM~18093377
> *:biggrin: hell yeah  i just got in from putting in applications hopefully i get one of the jobs ipplied for :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

TTT CABRONES!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

wat up wat up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:12 AM~18109302
> *wat up wat up
> *


howdy partner whats vertical?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:15 PM~18109314
> *howdy partner whats vertical?
> *


 :roflmao: not a damn thing u?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18109333
> *:roflmao: not a damn thing u?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: same bored, looking at the same topics over and over and over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:22 PM~18109344
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: same bored, looking at the same topics over and over and over :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit I jus got back from the movies my niece turned 3 today so we had a lil pre party party haha took her to watch despicable me


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:25 AM~18109351
> *shit I jus got back from the movies my niece turned 3 today so we had a lil pre party party haha took her to watch despicable me
> *


damn what time is it there??? its 12:30 here


----------



## E-Town520

same time


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18109375
> *same time
> *


fuuck kept her out late hahha :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18109420
> *fuuck kept her out late hahha :biggrin:
> *


nah we got back at like 10:30 I was just bullshittin tryin to avoid comin home haha shit she was hyper as hell!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:44 AM~18109429
> *nah we got back at like 10:30 I was just bullshittin tryin to avoid comin home haha shit she was hyper as hell!
> *


oh hahaha u probably were more excited to see the movie then she was, she probably had to slap u too calm down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:47 PM~18109438
> *oh hahaha u probably were more excited to see the movie then she was, she probably had to slap u too calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha hell nah I was fallin asleep n she kept hittin me to wake up...she said tio it's my birthday n ur sleeping!!! :roflmao: she's the only 1 I heard laughin hard as hell in the theater


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:51 AM~18109452
> *hahaha hell nah I was fallin asleep n she kept hittin me to wake up...she said tio it's my birthday n ur sleeping!!!  :roflmao: she's the only 1 I heard laughin hard as hell in the theater
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can imagine hearing her laugh all alone in the movie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:54 PM~18109468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I can imagine hearing her laugh all alone in the movie :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha 4real tho that shit was funny my bro kept tryin to calm her down but them lil minions had her rollin :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

IM HAVIN A BABY BOY GUYS!!!! HAHA MY LIL BOYS ALREADY PACKIN MEAT DOWN THERE!! HAHA


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:55 AM~18109474
> *hahaha 4real tho that shit was funny my bro kept tryin to calm her down but them lil minions had her rollin  :roflmao:
> *


haha dont lie foo u know that was u laughing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18109475
> *IM HAVIN A BABY BOY GUYS!!!! HAHA MY LIL BOYS ALREADY PACKIN MEAT DOWN THERE!! HAHA
> *


 :roflmao: congratulations!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 12:56 AM~18109475
> *IM HAVIN A BABY BOY GUYS!!!! HAHA MY LIL BOYS ALREADY PACKIN MEAT DOWN THERE!! HAHA
> *


Congrats homie!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 21 2010, 11:57 PM~18109480
> *haha dont lie foo u know that was u laughing :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha hell yea I aint gonna lie the parts I watched were funny as hell


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thanks foos!! hahah heres a pic


----------



## dropped_97blazer

hahah he has his ass to the camera n legs wide open hahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18109486
> *hahaha hell yea I aint gonna lie the parts I watched were funny as hell
> *


haha it looks pretty funny, gotta find someone young to go watch it with so i dont look like a weirdo.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:02 AM~18109497
> *haha it looks pretty funny, gotta find someone young to go watch it with so i dont look like a weirdo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Jul 22 2010, 12:59 AM~18109490-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahah he has his ass to the camera n legs wide open hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outline it, i cant tell :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 01:03 AM~18109499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u know u took her for the same reason :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:08 AM~18109509
> *outline it, i cant tell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> u know u took her for the same reason :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: there was like 8 of us


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 01:09 AM~18109512
> *:roflmao: there was like 8 of us
> *


Mentiroso haha, sup with the caddy any new pics?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:11 AM~18109517
> *Mentiroso haha, sup with the caddy any new pics?
> *


nah its all dirty I havent done shit to it I need to buy some noids n rebuild my cylinders


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 01:15 AM~18109525
> *nah its all dirty I havent done shit to it I need to buy some noids n rebuild my cylinders
> *


ohh thats what u get for hopping it :biggrin: buy those cylinders with the poly pack seals, they're badass dont leak for shit


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:15 AM~18109528
> *ohh thats what u get for hopping it :biggrin: buy those cylinders with the poly pack seals, they're badass dont leak for shit
> *


hahaha I know I've been procrastinating like a mafucka I shoulda did that a long time ago


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 01:18 AM~18109533
> *hahaha I know I've been procrastinating like a mafucka I shoulda did that a long time ago
> *


burning up cylinders sucks, especially when u burn up motors and cylinders :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

here foo so ur old ass eyes can see it hahahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 01:24 AM~18109550
> *here foo so ur old ass eyes can see it hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol whats what though?? :biggrin: fuck i guess i do suck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18109562
> *lol whats what though?? :biggrin:  fuck i guess i do suck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HIS MEAT N MEATBALLS HAHAHAAH


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jul 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18109438-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh hahaha u probably were more excited to see the movie then she was, she probably had to slap u too calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 01:56 AM~18109475
> *IM HAVIN A BABY BOY GUYS!!!! HAHA MY LIL BOYS ALREADY PACKIN MEAT DOWN THERE!! HAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 12:21 AM~18109540
> *burning up cylinders sucks, especially when u burn up motors and cylinders :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


out of all my cars this is the first time I've had seals go bad on my cylinders I had I don't know how many motors n noids fry tho hahaha


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## dropped_97blazer

wattup fooas


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 06:56 AM~18110264
> *out of all my cars this is the first time I've had seals go bad on my cylinders I had I don't know how many motors n noids fry tho hahaha
> *


woops i feel like a dumbass i meant solenoids not cylinders haha :uh: :biggrin: i was tired thats why :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 11:01 AM~18111889
> *wattup fooas
> *


sup future father of the year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18112442
> *woops i feel like a dumbass i meant solenoids not cylinders haha  :uh:  :biggrin: i was tired thats why :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I was gna say so I need to run some power to my cylinders to make my shit hop huh :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 11:36 AM~18112794
> *:0
> *


wat up


----------



## ElMonte74'

i think got my dads 57 gmc sold to a fellow LIL member :0


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18112912
> *i think got my dads 57 gmc sold to a fellow LIL member :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 02:10 PM~18113136
> *:wow:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: its going to a good home out in texas


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 22 2010, 12:35 PM~18112782
> *:roflmao: I was gna say so I need to run some power to my cylinders to make my shit hop huh  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: chat up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 12:48 PM~18112912
> *i think got my dads 57 gmc sold to a fellow LIL member :0
> *


why for?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 02:30 PM~18113312
> *why for?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its just gonna sit back their and rust to death so why not give it a good home and somebody who will love it the right way :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 01:47 PM~18113451
> *its just gonna sit back their and rust to death so why not give it a good home and somebody who will love it the right way  :naughty: :rofl:
> *


whos buying it?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 03:06 PM~18113611
> *whos buying it?
> *


DJLATIN HE'S BUYING IT FOR HIS DAD :biggrin: A 1500 FOR 1500


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jul 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18113734-->
> 
> 
> 
> DJLATIN HE'S BUYING IT FOR HIS DAD :biggrin: A 1500 FOR 1500
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh coo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18114645
> *
> *


Q-vo


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18116150
> *oh coo
> Q-vo
> *


chillin homie what you been up to ese


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18113734
> *DJLATIN HE'S BUYING IT FOR HIS DAD :biggrin: A 1500 FOR 1500
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 11:00 AM~18112450
> *sup future father of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillen chillen n u


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 22 2010, 07:25 PM~18116812-->
> 
> 
> 
> chillin homie what you been up to ese
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 09:21 PM~18117975
> *chillen chillen n u
> *


same jus saving money and waiting till wednesday i get the X lace :0


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 08:32 PM~18118087
> *same jus saving money and waiting till wednesday i get the X lace :0
> *


U LUCKY MUTHAFUCKA!!!!! :ninja: :happysad: i was gonna get that lil honda i said but it had a cracked windshield n the tire was pushed inwards towards the car 

now im lookin at a 02 crown vic on 22"s


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 09:41 PM~18118172
> *U LUCKY MUTHAFUCKA!!!!! :ninja: :happysad: i was gonna get that lil honda i said but it had a cracked windshield n the tire was pushed inwards towards the car
> 
> now im lookin at a 02 crown vic on 22"s
> *


better watch out with the Fords :biggrin: how much were they askin for the honda?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18118256
> *better watch out with the Fords :biggrin: how much were they askin for the honda?
> *


haha i know dogg but its the police interceptor so its a good engine.. at least i think :happysad: foo they wanted 2500 for the honda wit a cracked windshield n the wheel fucked up n it made a clicking noise from the wheel. when he said the price i was like


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18118292
> *haha i know dogg but its the police interceptor so its a good engine.. at least i think :happysad: foo they wanted 2500 for the honda wit a cracked windshield n the wheel fucked up n it made a clicking noise from the wheel. when he said the price i was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Front Wheel Drives click when the CV joints are bad, they do it a lot when the cars are turning and rolling, it could have just been a bent control arm that cocked the wheel in, but 2500 is still a lil steep.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18118316
> *Front Wheel Drives click when the CV joints are bad, they do it a lot when the cars are turning and rolling, it could have just been a bent control arm that cocked the wheel in, but 2500 is still a lil steep.
> *


i know thats what i told the guy but he said his mechanic checked it out n supposedly its not that so idk


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 10:10 PM~18118524
> *i know thats what i told the guy but he said his mechanic checked it out n supposedly its not that so idk
> *


fuck it, get a Geo Metro save hella on gas  :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:12 PM~18118552
> *fuck it, get a Geo Metro save hella on gas   :biggrin:
> *


hahaahh fuk itt


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 10:16 PM~18118622
> *hahaahh fuk itt
> *


my BMW gets like a lil over 20 mpg depending on how i drive it and its a fun car, doesnt loook too bad either, cant wait to order the wheels for it...


----------



## six trey impala

this one gets around 15 mpg  but rarely goes over 35mph :biggrin: :biggrin: only on the gas hops :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:20 PM~18118683
> *my BMW gets like a lil over 20 mpg depending on how i drive it and its a fun car, doesnt loook too bad either, cant wait to order the wheels for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda rims


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 22 2010, 10:23 PM~18118708
> *what kinda rims
> *


13x7 :biggrin: naw j/k these ones but with black centers instead of grey. they're 15x8


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:27 PM~18118762
> *13x7  :biggrin: naw j/k these ones but with black centers instead of grey. they're 15x8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


siiiick haha


----------



## ElMonte74'

27 members are celebrating their birthday today
dakotahopper(30), Lyfaluxury(33), JRO(29), BLACKCHOPER(20), Rick80(35), Mr. White(35), Dirty D 702(34), fleetwoodss(29), Flaco 73(103), caddeville(20), 14''Monte(54), BigDaddyHustle(34), BIGKILLA503(34), makahaboyz(29), *ElMonte74'(21)*, texusbounc(31), [email protected](39), javi61(36), 7231981(29), Bombmasters(47), mrlocz91lincon(35), Suavecita(29), Lucas93(32), wmotorz(23), Slo-ride(54), jessied(29), OC J.R.(34)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2010, 01:04 AM~18119891
> *27 members are celebrating their birthday today
> dakotahopper(30), Lyfaluxury(33), JRO(29), BLACKCHOPER(20), Rick80(35), Mr. White(35), Dirty D 702(34), fleetwoodss(29), Flaco 73(103), caddeville(20), 14''Monte(54), BigDaddyHustle(34), BIGKILLA503(34), makahaboyz(29), ElMonte74'(21), texusbounc(31), [email protected](39), javi61(36), 7231981(29), Bombmasters(47), mrlocz91lincon(35), Suavecita(29), Lucas93(32), wmotorz(23), Slo-ride(54), jessied(29), OC J.R.(34)
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday!!!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 AM~18119891
> *27 members are celebrating their birthday today
> dakotahopper(30), Lyfaluxury(33), JRO(29), BLACKCHOPER(20), Rick80(35), Mr. White(35), Dirty D 702(34), fleetwoodss(29), Flaco 73(103), caddeville(20), 14''Monte(54), BigDaddyHustle(34), BIGKILLA503(34), makahaboyz(29), ElMonte74'(21), texusbounc(31), [email protected](39), javi61(36), 7231981(29), Bombmasters(47), mrlocz91lincon(35), Suavecita(29), Lucas93(32), wmotorz(23), Slo-ride(54), jessied(29), OC J.R.(34)
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 23 2010, 02:24 AM~18119951
> *happy birthday!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 AM~18119891
> *27 members are celebrating their birthday today
> dakotahopper(30), Lyfaluxury(33), JRO(29), BLACKCHOPER(20), Rick80(35), Mr. White(35), Dirty D 702(34), fleetwoodss(29), Flaco 73(103), caddeville(20), 14''Monte(54), BigDaddyHustle(34), BIGKILLA503(34), makahaboyz(29), ElMonte74'(21), texusbounc(31), [email protected](39), javi61(36), 7231981(29), Bombmasters(47), mrlocz91lincon(35), Suavecita(29), Lucas93(32), wmotorz(23), Slo-ride(54), jessied(29), OC J.R.(34)
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


happy 21 birthday fooo!! now its time for u to get borracho!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 23 2010, 05:26 AM~18120188
> *happy 21 birthday fooo!! now its time for u to get borracho!!
> *


thats later :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Jul 23 2010, 04:26 AM~18120188
> *happy 21 birthday fooo!! now its time for u to get borracho!!
> *


Legally :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

Where are you bunch of peter puffers :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18174592
> *Where are you bunch of peter puffers  :biggrin:
> *


i'll give you a peter to puff on lol :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

just got some more ink last nite


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jul 29 2010, 11:58 AM~18174627-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'll give you a peter to puff on lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no thanks i dont smoke :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jul 29 2010, 01:37 PM~18175460
> *just got some more ink last nite
> *


I dont write with pens i use pencils more :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh i crack myself up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

my fan belt for my alt and water pump came off while i was driving to my homies house :0 didn't know it came off that whole time, even drove it home like :0 that luckily the motor didn't over heat and cease  i was backing up into the drive way and next thing i know theirs a buzzer going off and piles of smoke coming from under the hood  thought my memory wire for my cd player caught fire again only worse  luckily my radiator overflow reservoir caught most of the fluid :happysad: later i went outside and started it and the fan wasn't moving so i thought my water pump was out so i called my homie to ask if that could be the problem until i looked and saw the belt just dangling from the fan :biggrin: i believe it came off because i had it to tight from the last i had to mess with the alt :angry: so now thats fixed the belt has a little flex in it now lwts see if it stays put


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2010, 08:50 PM~18180698
> *
> 
> my fan belt for my alt and water pump came off while i was driving to my homies house :0 didn't know it came off that whole time, even drove it home like :0 that luckily the motor didn't over heat and cease  i was backing up into the drive way and next thing i know theirs a buzzer going off and piles of smoke coming from under the hood  thought my memory wire for my cd player caught fire again only worse  luckily my radiator overflow reservoir caught most of the fluid :happysad: later i went outside and started it and the fan wasn't moving so i thought my water pump was out so i called my homie to ask if that could be the problem until i looked and saw the belt just dangling from the fan :biggrin: i believe it came off because i had it to tight from the last i had to mess with the alt :angry: so now thats fixed the belt has a little flex in it now lwts see if it stays put
> *


if u have it too loose it'll do that too :biggrin: it shouldnt have came off it was too tight, was it making a squeeky noise?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 29 2010, 10:09 PM~18180960
> *if u have it too loose it'll do that too :biggrin: it shouldnt have came off it was too tight, was it making a squeeky noise?
> *


no sqeeking the last time i messed with it it was tight like a virgins puss :biggrin: maybe it came loose :dunno: all i remember is i was heading north to take a back road to my homies house and i'm still having problems with my tranny so it was reving high cause it takes to long to shift and next thing i know my Gen light comes on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 29 2010, 10:29 PM~18182189
> *no sqeeking the last time i messed with it it was tight like a virgins puss :biggrin:  maybe it came loose :dunno: all i remember is i was heading north to take a back road to my homies house and i'm still having problems with my tranny so it was reving high cause it takes to long to shift and next thing i know my Gen light comes on
> *


damn it could have come loose, who knows the way bolts and shit come loose with just the vibration of driving, my a-arms came loose on the 63 lucky i saw it before i took it out or probably would have fallen apart :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jul 30 2010, 12:08 AM~18182642
> *damn it could have come loose, who knows the way bolts and shit come loose with just the vibration of driving, my a-arms came loose on the 63 lucky i saw it before i took it out or probably would have fallen apart :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah probably i'm gonna have to remind myself every so often to check it  shit my homie with the ss monte had both ball joints go out on him while he was driving


----------



## Wicked

Beto, It's really late but happy birthday!


----------



## 8~Zero~1

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18196256
> *Beto, It's really late but  happy birthday!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks juan


----------



## E-Town520

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 3 2010, 10:27 AM~18215779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Wicked

:angry:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

So Far! Heres a peek for my old friends, hope you all are well and still Ride Low!!!
The Caddy is comming along nicely heres a pic of how its going, only one tho!!!!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 8 2010, 01:13 AM~18255736
> *So Far! Heres a peek for my old friends, hope you all are well and still Ride Low!!!
> The Caddy is comming along nicely heres a pic of how its going, only one tho!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro! Don't forget to post a pic of the finished product. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foos weres everyone at?? post up!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 8 2010, 06:41 PM~18260022
> *wasup foos weres everyone at?? post up!
> *


----------



## R00STER

uffin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 8 2010, 08:46 PM~18261237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits looking clean dogg!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 9 2010, 06:57 AM~18263440
> *shits looking clean dogg!
> *


thanks been workin on it all weekend trying to get shit right


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87+Aug 8 2010, 02:13 AM~18255736-->
> 
> 
> 
> So Far! Heres a peek for my old friends, hope you all are well and still Ride Low!!!
> The Caddy is comming along nicely heres a pic of how its going, only one tho!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good mikey what color is it gonna be or is it a secret :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Aug 8 2010, 10:46 PM~18261237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18266352
> *looks good mikey what color is it gonna be or is it a secret :0
> looks good homie
> *


thanks


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 9 2010, 12:55 PM~18266280
> *thanks been workin on it all weekend trying to get shit right
> *


koo wat u been doing to it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 10 2010, 01:46 PM~18276747
> *koo wat u been doing to it
> *


rebuilt my cylinders, cleaned up and drained the pumps, re routed my hoses, cleaned up the trunk I'm thinking about redoing my rack too


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 10 2010, 11:42 PM~18282335
> *rebuilt my cylinders, cleaned up and drained the pumps, re routed my hoses,  cleaned up the trunk I'm thinking about redoing my rack too
> *


thats koo, fuck dogg i just got 4 wisdom teeth taken out n i cant even fuckin close or open my mouth dogg!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 10 2010, 11:57 PM~18282377
> *thats koo, fuck dogg i just got 4 wisdom teeth taken out n i cant even fuckin close or open my mouth dogg!
> *


 :wow: how the fuck you eatin


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 11 2010, 05:34 PM~18287954
> *:wow: how the fuck you eatin
> *


soup dogg.... *SOUP!* :

it fuckin sucks foo i think ima lose like 10 pounds lol :tears: :banghead:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18289900
> *soup dogg.... SOUP! :
> 
> it fuckin sucks foo i think ima lose like 10 pounds lol :tears:  :banghead:
> *


damn that sucks how long does that last


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Aug 11 2010, 11:19 PM~18289900-->
> 
> 
> 
> soup dogg.... *SOUP!* :
> 
> it fuckin sucks foo i think ima lose like 10 pounds lol :tears:  :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing wrong with soup just depends on what kind it is :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Aug 12 2010, 02:09 AM~18290782
> *damn that sucks how long does that last
> *


x2


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Aug 12 2010, 12:09 AM~18290782-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that sucks how long does that last
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know dogg it does it still hurts today but it should be over by tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Aug 12 2010, 09:01 AM~18292521
> *nothing wrong with soup just depends on what kind it is :biggrin:
> x2
> *


lol fuckkin campbells soup hahaha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18297663
> *i know dogg it does it still hurts today but it should be over by tomorrow hopefully.
> lol fuckkin campbells soup hahaha
> *


hell yea I finally got my hydros working :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18298282
> *hell yea I finally got my hydros working  :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah !! thas wasup foo!! haha post pics n videos of it doggg!!!!!!!!1


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18298491
> *fuck yeah !!  thas wasup foo!! haha post pics n videos of it doggg!!!!!!!!1
> *


I will when I get it workin rite I only got 3 batteries in it so its just lay n play.........for now :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18299729
> *I will when I get it workin rite I only got 3 batteries in it so its just lay n play.........for now  :biggrin:
> *


orale haha thas wasup how many switches


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 13 2010, 12:28 AM~18299764
> *orale haha thas wasup how many switches
> *


6 front, back, left side, right side, 3 wheel on both sides


----------



## dropped_97blazer

thats fuckin sick dogg


----------



## Playboy206

picked up a new cutty yesterday and threw some HIDs in :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206

if yall like the way the HIDs look click the link on my signature my brother sells em shipped anywhere nothin but good feedback guarenteed quality kits wit warantee :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 AM~18215779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats yours saw it wal mart the other day the top is ostrich right


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 8 2010, 09:46 PM~18261237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it have monitors in the head rest


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 13 2010, 08:03 PM~18305620
> *does it have monitors in the head rest
> *


yea it does...that regal isn't mine I knw the dude that owns it ostrich top n interior no setup tho he's trying to sell it


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 13 2010, 04:51 PM~18304511
> *picked up a new cutty yesterday and threw some HIDs in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18306379
> *yea it does...that regal isn't mine I knw the dude that owns it ostrich top n interior no setup tho he's trying to sell it
> *


i remember seeing it for sale at frys for 7500 like 2 years back how much did you get it for. i thought it was lifted


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 14 2010, 01:04 PM~18309233
> *i remember seeing it for sale at frys for 7500 like 2 years back how much did you get it for. i thought it was lifted
> *


I got it for 4 needed quite a bit of work tho and that regal was lifted but he sold the setup frame is done nice and clean he wants $2700 I think


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 13 2010, 04:51 PM~18304511
> *picked up a new cutty yesterday and threw some HIDs in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks clean wit them HID's


----------



## E-Town520

hahaha I was chippin today hit 10" :roflmao:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 15 2010, 03:18 AM~18312381
> *hahaha I was chippin today hit 10"  :roflmao:
> *


with the fleetwood??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Aug 15 2010, 01:18 PM~18314785
> *with the fleetwood??
> *


yea did good for having 3 weak ass batteries :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

Havent been on here in a while my computer fucked up im on my bros right now...whats new??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2010, 07:29 PM~18366268
> *Havent been on here in a while my computer fucked up im on my bros right now...whats new??
> *


not a damn thing besides my seals going out.....again


----------



## Playboy206




----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 PM~18376652
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 20 2010, 08:29 PM~18366268
> *Havent been on here in a while my computer fucked up im on my bros right now...whats new??
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Aug 24 2010, 12:49 PM~18393714
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO
> *


nada damn thing chillin i'm gonna try and get some sort of body work done on my monte and get the materials i need to paint my car and have it look some what nice :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 24 2010, 02:36 PM~18395083
> *nada damn thing chillin i'm gonna try and get some sort of body work done on my monte and get the materials i need to paint my car and have it look some what nice :biggrin:
> *


  NICE HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Aug 25 2010, 09:55 AM~18401606
> * NICE HOMIE WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTING IT
> *


corvette white with fine silver flake then hit it with a flat clear then put some pin stripes then put 4 coats of regular clear :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

After a long hiatus my parents finally let me get back on here, i sold my 64 and i gonna look for a 79 cougar or an 83 elco, hows everyone been, i been missin this joint


----------



## Lowridin101

Im new to lowriding at first i thought its easy shit do some suspension work and throw on daytons and u got a lowrider. But after i joined layitlow forums lots of love goes in this car. I got a 94 fleetwood and i have a really good idea on what i want to do but my problem is im limited in knowledge in lowriding and mechanicals. I work at a dealership waiting for my apprenticeship and currently im at the bottom of the food chain over there. im trying to join a car club to learn but its a lil hard when u don't meet the expectations. So im thinking of doing it on my drive way any advices??


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18475478
> *Im new to lowriding at first i thought its easy shit do some suspension work and throw on daytons and u got a lowrider. But after i joined layitlow forums lots of love goes in this car. I got a 94 fleetwood and i have a really good idea on what i want to do but my problem is im limited in knowledge in lowriding and mechanicals. I work at a dealership waiting for my apprenticeship and currently im at the bottom of the food chain over there. im trying to join a car club to learn but its a lil hard when u don't meet the expectations. So im thinking of doing it on my drive way any advices??
> *


what is it you are trying to learn? or trying to do?


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 3 2010, 04:15 AM~18476555
> *what is it you are trying to learn? or trying to do?
> *


well im tryna wrap my frame.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 3 2010, 03:16 AM~18476616
> *well im tryna wrap my frame.
> *


are u doing this by yourself?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 3 2010, 04:16 AM~18476616
> *well im tryna wrap my frame.
> *


do you have a welder? possibly the best place to start i would say is find a local hydraulic shop that wraps frames, and all that tussle n bussle, tell em your problems, and consult with them. i also dont have alot of experience in shit but when i went to the local hydraulic shop they were friendly and gave me advice, also, look for lowriders on here that are in your area and ask for help, i had a few cats give me their numbers so i could get help


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 3 2010, 07:25 AM~18476993
> *are u doing this by yourself?
> *


yes i am.


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 3 2010, 11:15 AM~18478470
> *do you have a welder? possibly the best place to start i would say is find a local hydraulic shop that wraps frames, and all that tussle n bussle, tell em your problems, and consult with them. i also dont have alot of experience in shit but when i went to the local hydraulic shop they were friendly and gave me advice, also, look for lowriders on here that are in your area and ask for help, i had a few cats give me their numbers so i could get help
> *



yea i know one shop, and my car is a running car i dont want 2 spend 2 much having the shop guys take off my frame from the whole car and weld and shit. i can give a shot at taking shit off the problem is putting it back together. im tryna join true playas toronto but its gona be a while till they let me in i still gotta get on their good terms.

other than that if there are cats over here that live in toronto that wana help a new guy out im more than happy.


----------



## ricardo408

what up peolpe.... well found this thread and I think i belong here... got my first car at 15 and im now 16, bought my 95 deville from my brother so now its my project :biggrin: found LiL and damm!! its a goldmine of information, im not really a grease monkey but ask me about interiors and ill know everything! just stoping by as my first introduction :wave:


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 3 2010, 02:57 PM~18480913
> *yea i know one shop, and my car is a running car i dont want 2 spend 2 much having the shop guys take off my frame from the whole car and weld and shit. i can give a shot at taking shit off the problem is putting it back together. im tryna join true playas toronto but its gona be a while till they let me in i still gotta get on their good terms.
> 
> other than that if there are cats over here that live in toronto that wana help a new guy out im more than happy.
> *


SOLO RYDER right here!!! search around here in LiL this site has alot of information, I learn something new everyday, of course if you join a club its easier to build your car! good luck on your project and getting in the club


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:






:biggrin: 

:420:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 3 2010, 05:12 PM~18481021
> *SOLO RYDER right here!!! search around here in LiL this site has alot of information, I learn something new everyday, of course if you join a club its easier to build your car! good luck on your project and getting in the club
> *


thx man

good luck


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 3 2010, 05:05 PM~18481379
> *
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :420:
> *


ese, its good you like metal


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 3 2010, 02:53 PM~18480885
> *yes i am.
> *


well if ur car is daily driven and you are familiar with a welder do lil by lil when you have the time thats how I did it it took time but its the only way I could n for the parts the same way they came off is the same way they go back on. There's shops that have the metal already pre cut which makes it a lot easier too


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18483137
> *ese, its good you like metal
> *


uh oh somebody edited their post lol wtf was up with all the jibberish talk lol 

Yeah man grew up listening to metal mostly Metallica and Megadeth and occasionally Iron Man tossed in

my homie got me into listening to Iron Maiden 3 months ago and got hooked to Iron Maiden cause their shit damn good and Bruce Dickinsons voice is just killer man lol


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 AM~18485221
> *well if ur car is daily driven and you are familiar with a welder do lil by lil when you have the time thats how I did it it took time but its the only way I could n for the parts the same way they came off is the same way they go back on. There's shops that have the metal already pre cut which makes it a lot easier too
> *


no ama take the car off the road when i do it i already got a next car ready when i get my car done ama do a complete frame off wrap


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18486545
> *no ama take the car off the road when i do it i already got a next car ready when i get my car done ama do a complete frame off wrap
> *


ok so wat car are you going to be lifting and reinforcing now? do u have all the equipment to pull the body off the frame and get the motor out?


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 4 2010, 12:12 PM~18486461
> *uh oh somebody edited their post lol wtf was up with all the jibberish talk lol
> 
> Yeah man grew up listening to metal mostly Metallica and Megadeth and occasionally Iron Man tossed in
> 
> my homie got me into listening to Iron Maiden 3 months ago and got hooked to Iron Maiden cause their shit damn good and Bruce Dickinsons voice is just killer man lol
> *


hahahahaha i woke up this mornin and got on here and i saw all that shit, didnt even remember writing it, fucking canadian mist, i did like ten shots over like an hour or two..... pantera tambien bro, good shit, but yeah my brother used to bump that shit when we would drive around together


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 4 2010, 10:02 PM~18488838
> *ok so wat car are you going to be lifting and reinforcing now? do u have all the equipment to pull the body off the frame and get the motor out?
> *


i got 4 jacks 1 hydraulic jack wrenches and ratchets sockets and extensions and impact sockets. i got a air ratchet and a air gun but no air compressor yet.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 5 2010, 01:15 AM~18489973
> *i got 4 jacks 1 hydraulic jack wrenches and ratchets sockets and extensions and impact sockets. i got a air ratchet and a air gun but no air compressor yet.
> *


do you have your setup and pics of the car


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 5 2010, 03:42 AM~18490016
> *do you have your setup and pics of the car
> *


set up as in what?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 5 2010, 06:21 AM~18490498
> *set up as in what?
> *


as in the pumps and dumps etc.


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 6 2010, 04:14 AM~18496378
> *as in the pumps and dumps etc.
> *


well i wanted 2 run 3 pumps 10 batts wanted 2 do f,b,s,s then some 3 wheelin and maybe 25 hop.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup foos


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Sep 6 2010, 04:52 PM~18500262
> *wasup foos
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

was crackin pablo


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Sep 6 2010, 02:12 PM~18499684-->
> 
> 
> 
> well i wanted 2 run 3 pumps 10 batts wanted 2 do f,b,s,s then some 3 wheelin and maybe 25 hop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my setup is 2 pumps 10 batts but I'm gonna redo the rack for only 8
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Sep 6 2010, 03:52 PM~18500262
> *wasup foos
> *


wat up!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:.+Sep 4 2010, 10:46 PM~18489062-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha i woke up this mornin and got on here and i saw all that shit, didnt even remember writing it, fucking canadian mist, i did like ten shots over like an hour or two..... pantera tambien bro, good shit, but yeah my brother used to bump that shit when we would drive around together
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol fuck yeah i got fucked up on friday drinking fucking lemon drops i was fucking ripped and i was also smoking the ganji :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Sep 6 2010, 05:52 PM~18500262
> *wasup foos
> *


what up fool


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 7 2010, 02:13 AM~18504304
> * my setup is 2 pumps 10 batts but I'm gonna redo the rack for only 8
> wat up!
> *


what does ur ride do?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 7 2010, 12:13 AM~18504304
> * my setup is 2 pumps 10 batts but I'm gonna redo the rack for only 8
> wat up!
> *


was crackin foo what u been up 2??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 7 2010, 10:51 AM~18506806
> *lol fuck yeah i got fucked up on friday drinking fucking lemon drops i was fucking ripped and i was also smoking the ganji :biggrin:
> what up fool
> *


wasupp


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Sep 7 2010, 07:15 PM~18511107-->
> 
> 
> 
> what does ur ride do?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> front, back, side to side, and 3 wheel....I hopped it on 3 batteries that were laying around I was getting a good foot I junked all the old batts tho so I can start fresh after paint
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Sep 7 2010, 09:08 PM~18512183
> *was crackin foo what u been up 2??
> *


shit nothin lookin for work u?


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 8 2010, 01:27 AM~18513006
> *front, back, side to side, and 3 wheel....I hopped it on 3 batteries that were laying around I was getting a good foot I junked all the old batts tho so I can start fresh after paint
> shit nothin lookin for work u?
> *


but ur car is light my car is a boat 1994 fleetwood


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Sep 6 2010, 09:38 PM~18503146
> *was crackin pablo
> *


fool my dad is givin me a few thousand cuz he spent all my inheritence from my grandpa so i gonna look for a new car in about a month, any ideas?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 8 2010, 07:25 AM~18514310
> *but ur car is light my car is a boat 1994 fleetwood
> *


 :biggrin: I have a '96 fleetwood


----------



## Lowridin101




----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 8 2010, 05:03 PM~18517738
> *:biggrin: I have a '96 fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: got any pics of it during the working process?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 7 2010, 11:27 PM~18513006
> *front, back, side to side, and 3 wheel....I hopped it on 3 batteries that were laying around I was getting a good foot I junked all the old batts tho so I can start fresh after paint
> shit nothin lookin for work u?
> *


same here dogg fuckin sucks


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18515384
> *fool my dad is givin me a few thousand cuz he spent all my inheritence from my grandpa so i gonna look for a new car in about a month, any ideas?
> *


wtf y eso?? wat inheritance?? how much u talkin??? thats wasup, but idk fooo its hard to choose


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 8 2010, 04:03 PM~18517738
> *:biggrin: I have a '96 fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you selling it g? is it gonna be in the eloy car show


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 8 2010, 03:03 PM~18517738
> *:biggrin: I have a '96 fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: fuckin clean i wish my regal was clean :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21+Sep 7 2010, 11:11 PM~18512203-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasupp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada chillin got that damn chest cold thats going around fucking sucks cant breathe for shit hacking up my lungs
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 8 2010, 12:05 PM~18515384
> *fool my dad is givin me a few thousand cuz he spent all my inheritence from my grandpa so i gonna look for a new car in about a month, any ideas?
> *


 :0 idk i say just go look and get whatever catches your attention and do some custom work to it :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Sep 8 2010, 04:08 PM~18518259-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: got any pics of it during the working process?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah I got it with the frame work done already I just had to rebuild the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 06:20 PM~18519529
> *you selling it g? is it gonna be in the eloy car show
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was but I'm gonna keep it, its goin in for paint soon so it wont be ready for another couple months
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-seanjohn21_@Sep 8 2010, 08:59 PM~18521356
> *:worship: fuckin clean i wish my regal was clean :happysad:
> *


it took me alot of sweat, cuts, bruises, n money to get here u should have seen my 1st car hahaha


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 9 2010, 02:58 AM~18522552
> *nah I got it with the frame work done already I just had to rebuild the setup
> I was but I'm gonna keep it, its goin in for paint soon so it wont be ready for another couple months
> it took me alot of sweat, cuts, bruises, n money to get here u should have seen my 1st car hahaha
> *


fuck i wana wrap my frame but i dont know much yet, what 2 do most i have ever done is block swap. :tears:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 9 2010, 08:47 PM~18530453
> *fuck i wana wrap my frame but i dont know much yet, what 2 do most i have ever done is block swap.  :tears:
> *


I started out searching on here for pics and step by steps...n looking at cars around town n asking ?'s it helped alot that my cousin and stepdad have had lowriders tho


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 9 2010, 11:11 PM~18530727
> *I started out searching on here for pics and step by steps...n looking at cars around town n asking ?'s it helped alot that my cousin and stepdad have had lowriders tho
> *


yea with me i have no lowrider knowlege other than what i read here and 75% of this shit is confusing. im tryna get 2 get involved in a lowrider car club in the are.. joining it will be a long process though :burn:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18530857
> *yea with me i have no lowrider knowlege other than what i read here and 75% of this shit is confusing. im tryna get 2 get involved in a lowrider car club in the are.. joining it will be a long process though  :burn:
> *


let them know your situation and see if they will let u hang around and get a feel for it...thats a good way to start and learn first hand


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 10 2010, 09:02 AM~18532897
> *let them know your situation and see if they will let u hang around and get a feel for it...thats a good way to start and learn first hand
> *


oh yea im tryna get involved i talked 2 few guys im just 2 un patients i got so many idea for the car.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 10 2010, 02:09 PM~18535736
> *oh yea im tryna get involved i talked 2 few guys im just 2 un patients i got so many idea for the car.
> *


patience is the key if not u rush and do stuff half ass stuff gets broken or u run into problems when it coulda been prevented  I learned that the hard way


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 10 2010, 05:24 PM~18536164
> *patience is the key if not u rush and do stuff half ass stuff gets broken or u run into problems when it coulda been prevented   I learned that the hard way
> *


i hope i learn the easy way cuz i just fucked up my brake lines now its pissing oil. :banghead:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 10 2010, 04:05 PM~18536415
> *i hope i learn the easy way cuz i just fucked up my brake lines now its pissing oil. :banghead:
> *


how did u do that


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 11 2010, 10:50 AM~18540866
> *how did u do that
> *


well my car had the e brake disabled and it had a abs light on but i didn't know it was disabled so i just layed down on the drive way put my hand underneath and i couldnt find it so then my dad sees me and he was telling me that he knows and all that so i let him see it then he pulled something and pulled other shit and i dont know what happened then they guy that sold me the car was walking by and told us that he disabled that shit. thenday b4 yesterday i wanted 2 run the car and drive around the neighbour hood b4 the winter my break peddle just goes down to the floor with no resistance then i noticed. :wow: oh well ama do the lines wheni do wrap the chassis.

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 11 2010, 01:32 PM~18542292
> *well my car had the e brake disabled and it had a abs light on but i didn't know it was disabled so i just layed down on the drive way put my hand underneath and i couldnt find it so then my dad sees me and he was telling me that he knows and all that so i let him see it then he pulled something and pulled other shit and i dont know what happened then they guy that sold me the car was walking by and told us that he disabled that shit. thenday b4 yesterday i wanted 2 run the car and drive around the neighbour hood b4 the winter my break peddle just goes down to the floor with no resistance then i noticed.  :wow: oh well ama do the lines wheni do wrap the chassis.
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I would check the master cylinder, brake booster, n lines ASAP


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 12 2010, 11:47 AM~18547257
> *I would check the master cylinder, brake booster, n lines ASAP
> *


its the lines it was rusty


----------



## Lowridin101

:naughty: 








wassup all :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 15 2010, 06:37 PM~18577904
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup all  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn :naughty: all night long :boink:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 15 2010, 04:37 PM~18577904
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup all  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 16 2010, 02:28 AM~18581210
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin101

:drama: :naughty: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## Lowridin101

hey yo e-town520 how much psi of air do u run on ur tires?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 19 2010, 06:45 AM~18602889
> *hey yo e-town520 how much psi of air do u run on ur tires?
> *


60-65 I'm runnin 155/80 13's


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 19 2010, 11:40 AM~18603671
> *60-65 I'm runnin 155/80 13's
> *


60-65 psi wont ur tires pop?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 19 2010, 03:36 PM~18605312
> *60-65 psi wont ur tires pop?
> *


it looks like they're flat if u only run 40-45


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18608165
> *it looks like they're flat if u only run 40-45
> *


x2 the side walls on my old OGs started cracking off


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 19 2010, 11:49 PM~18608962
> *x2 the side walls on my old OGs started cracking off
> *


It felt like I was airing up the tire for half an hour and the white wall was still almost rubbing the ground :angry:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 15 2010, 04:37 PM~18577904
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup all  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 20 2010, 07:33 AM~18609514
> *It felt like I was airing up the tire for half an hour and the white wall was still almost rubbing the ground  :angry:
> *


but will all that pressure in the tires when u hop they dont pop cuz it says on the side wall dont exceed over 44. what if i run nitrogen?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 20 2010, 02:59 PM~18613771
> *but will all that pressure in the tires when u hop they dont pop cuz it says on the side wall dont exceed over 44. what if i run nitrogen?
> *


I've heard of some people running 80 psi in their hoppers, I never used nitrogen so I can't answer that?


----------



## Firefly

The homie Robert's '77 Lincoln at 19 yrs old


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 02:42 AM~18619513
> *The homie Robert's '77 Lincoln at 19 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin101

My Webpage


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 04:42 AM~18619513
> *The homie Robert's '77 Lincoln at 19 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what god damn that linc is clean as fuck looks like something from LIFESTLYE :0 :cheesy:  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 21 2010, 01:35 PM~18623955
> *what god damn that linc is clean as fuck looks like something from LIFESTLYE :0  :cheesy:    :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 21 2010, 11:35 PM~18623955
> *what god damn that linc is clean as fuck looks like something from LIFESTLYE :0  :cheesy:    :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


It's an ex-Groupe AZ car. My homie Joost repainted it this Juli, because the paintjob was all busted up when it arrived here.

Check out his topic: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=525510&st=160


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18624639
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## BigVics58

:0


----------



## Lowridin101

???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 05:34 PM~18625078
> *It's an ex-Groupe AZ car. My homie Joost repainted it this Juli, because the paintjob was all busted up when it arrived here.
> 
> Check out his topic:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=525510&st=160
> *


hell yeah he does some bad ass work man :thumbsup: if i had the money i'd ask him to come paint the monte :biggrin: oh well a vato can dream right :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 03:34 PM~18625078
> *It's an ex-Groupe AZ car. My homie Joost repainted it this Juli, because the paintjob was all busted up when it arrived here.
> 
> Check out his topic:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=525510&st=160
> *


I thought I had seen that car around


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 03:42 AM~18619513
> *The homie Robert's '77 Lincoln at 19 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car looks killer. Paint is amazing!! :0 :0 

BTW Do you have pics of your e30?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Sep 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18629698
> *Car looks killer. Paint is amazing!!  :0  :0
> 
> BTW Do you have pics of your e30?
> *


I do, I'll send you a PM


----------



## Wicked

^ Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

hno: this topic has been dead 4 a while


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 28 2010, 07:17 PM~18687401
> *hno: this topic has been dead 4 a while
> *


I've been too lazy to bump it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

shit i have been in the smokers topic in the cabaret :biggrin: :420:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 29 2010, 12:18 PM~18693579
> *shit i have been in the smokers topic in the cabaret :biggrin: :420:
> *


 :biggrin: I need some for my cataracts


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18694498
> *:biggrin: I need some for my cataracts
> *


hey e-town with 2 pumps can i make my car 3 wheel and and stay in that way while idiling


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18695533
> *hey e-town with 2 pumps can i make my car 3 wheel and and stay in that way while idiling
> *


yea my regal used to stand 3 with 2 pumps just make sure you have enough weight distributed to the corners










this is the only pic I have of it


----------



## Lowridin101

im talking about ur fleet ama go with the same set up with urs 2 pumps or 3 pumps with 8 batts


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18697541
> *im talking about ur fleet ama go with the same set up with urs 2 pumps or 3 pumps with 8 batts
> *


I haven't 3 wheeled my 'lac it rubs the hell outta the skirt still, I got 2 pumps 10 batteries


----------



## Lowridin101

how much of a hop do u get?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 30 2010, 03:51 AM~18699416
> *how much of a hop do u get?
> *


I got about 2 feet last time but I broke some shit so I havent really got to see what it can do :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Sep 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18703331
> *I got about 2 feet last time but I broke some shit so I havent really got to see what it can do  :biggrin:
> *







japs try 2 much.


----------



## six trey impala

wat up im back!!


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2010, 01:27 PM~18712840
> *wat up im back!!
> *


 :wow: wat up wat up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 1 2010, 03:12 PM~18713248
> *:wow: wat up wat up
> *


whats up hows everything going?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2010, 02:14 PM~18713265
> *whats up hows everything going?
> *


not good it seems like the more I get done the more I break :roflmao: wat u been up to?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 2 2010, 12:59 AM~18716640
> *not good it seems like the more I get done the more I break  :roflmao: wat u been up to?
> *


shit same here impalas been down for a while...radiators leaking :angry:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 2 2010, 12:32 AM~18716708
> *shit same here impalas been down for a while...radiators leaking :angry:
> *


I busted up the front end on my 'lac acting a fool :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 2 2010, 03:52 AM~18716834
> *I busted up the front end on my 'lac acting a fool  :biggrin:
> *


do tell us what happened :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Oct 2 2010, 02:32 AM~18716708-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit same here impalas been down for a while...radiators leaking :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn wheres it leaking from? hope you got a shop around their that does radiator repairs :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 3 2010, 10:28 AM~18723521
> *do tell us what happened :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 3 2010, 06:05 PM~18726163
> *damn wheres it leaking from? hope you got a shop around their that does radiator repairs :biggrin:
> x2 :biggrin:
> *


Im just gonna try to get a aluminum one


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 1 2010, 02:27 PM~18712840
> *wat up im back!!
> *


 :biggrin: me too!


----------



## E-Town520

I had been gas hopping without a care haha so when I went to park my car I did a u turn but instead of going right when I turned the wheel right the car stayed going left and I almost hit a gate...to make a long story short I busted the stabilizer in front, the tie rods were a lil bent, and I was stung by a bee in the process of fixing them :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 4 2010, 05:51 AM~18729587
> *I had been gas hopping without a care haha so when I went to park my car I did a u turn but instead of going right when I turned the wheel right the car stayed going left and I almost hit a gate...to make a long story short I busted the stabilizer in front, the tie rods were a lil bent, and I was stung by a bee in the process of fixing them  :roflmao:
> *


 u had it bad. is the bee ok :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 4 2010, 07:26 AM~18730402
> * u had it bad. is the bee ok  :biggrin:
> *


I don't knw that fucker sucker stung me :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18733109
> *I don't knw that fucker sucker stung me  :roflmao:
> *


any where by the face :thumbsup: the swelling fucks up ppls face hard core


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 5 2010, 03:46 AM~18739172
> *any where by the face  :thumbsup: the swelling fucks up ppls face hard core
> *


nah got me on the leg


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 5 2010, 12:18 PM~18741365
> *nah got me on the leg
> *


my high school foot ball cheer leader got stung bitch looked like she was growing a tittie outa her neck


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 5 2010, 05:34 PM~18744920
> *my high school foot ball cheer leader got stung bitch looked like she was growing a tittie outa her neck
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

gettin first caddy tat in a week


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Oct 4 2010, 05:51 AM~18729587-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had been gas hopping without a care haha so when I went to park my car I did a u turn but instead of going right when I turned the wheel right the car stayed going left and I almost hit a gate...to make a long story short I busted the stabilizer in front, the tie rods were a lil bent, and I was stung by a bee in the process of fixing them  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that sucks :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 07:34 PM~18744920
> *my high school foot ball cheer leader got stung bitch looked like she was growing a tittie outa her neck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 8 2010, 09:21 PM~18770074
> *gettin first caddy tat in a week
> *


hell yeah mikey been planning on getting either the blacked out chevy symbol with chevrolet in white or doing a monte emblem :biggrin: any update pics of the caddy


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

82 El Camino in St. Louis, Mo. Fully wrapped frame, adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke driveshaft, reinforced rearend, 305 2 bbl motor. Needs pipes, paint, and setup. Clean blue interior and straight body. Asking $1500 obo


----------



## Lowridin101

can some one explain what sandblasting is what does it do and what it is?

thx


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 12 2010, 06:12 PM~18794473
> *can some one explain what sandblasting is what does it do and what it is?
> 
> thx
> *


its a machine that throws sand out to remove rust paint etc.


----------



## six trey impala

Throw back pic...havent touched the car since like the last car show which was like a month and a half ago, just been sittin dirty


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 13 2010, 08:39 PM~18805956
> *Throw back pic...havent touched the car since like the last car show which was like a month and a half ago, just been sittin dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## Lowridin101




----------



## ElMonte74'

lkvq-20sC0U&p=7624655D43147FA2&playnext=1&index=6

gotta jack my car up tomorrow and see if any vacuum lines came off cause its not catching reverse or drive i hope to god that transmission hasn't kicked the bucket yet


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 21 2010, 02:33 AM~18868265
> *lkvq-20sC0U&p=7624655D43147FA2&playnext=1&index=6
> 
> gotta jack my car up tomorrow and see if any vacuum lines came off cause its not catching reverse or drive i hope to god that transmission hasn't kicked the bucket yet
> *


LOL @ 5:24. I knew I'd see an e in the video.

Hopefully your tranny is okay Beto.........


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18873095
> *LOL @ 5:24. I knew I'd see an e in the video.
> 
> Hopefully your tranny is okay Beto.........
> *


aww fuck!! hahaha guess my cars a hooptie...sup with you hows everything going


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18805956
> *Throw back pic...havent touched the car since like the last car show which was like a month and a half ago, just been sittin dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still clean though :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 21 2010, 03:42 AM~18619513
> *The homie Robert's '77 Lincoln at 19 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0   Real Serious, Homie.


----------



## Wicked

Good, just got back from the junker a few hours ago. Plenty of e30s but none that had what I was looking for. I got a nice dash for mine but I need a few things before I can install it. I should be getting to work on the Monte pretty soon. That's if I don't lose motivation. And my uncle just picked up this project that I can't wait to get busy with. A bit rusty but it was cheap.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18873378
> *Good, just got back from the junker a few hours ago. Plenty of e30s but none that had what I was looking for. I got a nice dash for mine but I need a few things before I can install it. I should be getting to work on the Monte pretty soon. That's if I don't lose motivation. And my uncle just picked up this project that I can't wait to get busy with. A bit rusty but it was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i picked up some plastic bumpers for mine but might just sell em i hate the early model naked ass and i dont like the rear aprons they sell for em either. so i did a sweet ass bumper tuck haha
63 is sick!!!


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18805956
> *Throw back pic...havent touched the car since like the last car show which was like a month and a half ago, just been sittin dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18873501
> *Clean  :biggrin:
> *


thanks heard u switched up the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 04:44 PM~18873457
> *i picked up some plastic bumpers for mine but might just sell em i hate the early model naked ass and i dont like the rear aprons they sell for em either. so i did a sweet ass bumper tuck haha
> 63 is sick!!!
> *


Yah, drilling the shock does the trick. Euro bumpers are cool too.
Here's a car like mine (same color) with euro bumpers:
















I recommend plastics or euro bumpers. and you can always cut out a stock apron from a late model +88-91.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18873235
> *Still clean though  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 05:56 PM~18873544
> *thanks heard u switched up the monte  :biggrin:
> *


Yea no more switches  but on the other hand itl still look clean with wat im doin :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 21 2010, 04:57 PM~18873552
> *Yah, drilling the shock does the trick. Euro bumpers are cool too.
> Here's a car like mine (same color) with euro bumpers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend plastics or euro bumpers. and you can always cut out a stock apron from a late model +88-91.
> *


I dont have the pockets for euro bumpers, i was thinking about cutting the valance off the late model i got the bumpers off but decide nahhh lol I was thinking about getting the MtechII valance its pretty clean looking...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:00 PM~18873576
> *Yea no more switches    but on the other hand itl still look clean with wat im doin  :biggrin:
> *


build the motor!!! that shits gonna need something strong with those wheels and the HD frame haha


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 05:01 PM~18873580
> *I dont have the pockets for euro bumpers, i was thinking about cutting the valance off the late model i got the bumpers off but decide nahhh lol I was thinking about getting the MtechII valance its pretty clean looking...
> *


uffin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18873592
> *build the motor!!! that shits gonna need something strong with those wheels and the HD frame haha
> *


Haha yea i got my wheels waitin on them damn tires to come in! Yea was thinkin of puttin money into the engine now, orr u guys still got that lt1? :happysad: so i can save some change up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18873598
> *uffin:
> *


heres how she sits now...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:09 PM~18873646
> *Haha yea i got my wheels waitin on them damn tires to come in! Yea was thinkin of puttin money into the engine now, orr u guys still got that lt1?  :happysad:  so i can save some change up
> *


naw we sold it :happysad: throw a LS1 in it


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:11 PM~18873654
> *naw we sold it :happysad: throw a LS1 in it
> *


Itd be nice ders a mechanic here at my wrk that will build me one i jus gotta buy all da shit an depends how much hp i want, so for alot ima dump alot of $ into it but i like to go fast so :happysad: ima prolly spend alot :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:16 PM~18873698
> *Itd be nice ders a mechanic here at my wrk that will build me one i jus gotta buy all da shit an depends how much hp i want, so for alot ima dump alot of $ into it but i like to go fast so  :happysad:  ima prolly spend alot  :wow:
> *


yea i'd rather go with a newer fuel injected motor i think thats what ima try and do with my Impala carbed cars are cool but u get more power out of a fuel injected car and better gas, i would mind throwing a vortec 5.3 or 5.7 in mine, and do about the same power as a mild built carbed 350 :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:19 PM~18873720
> *yea i'd rather go with a newer fuel injected motor i think thats what ima try and do with my Impala carbed cars are cool but u get more power out of a fuel injected car and better gas, i would mind throwing a vortec 5.3 or 5.7 in mine, and do about the same power as a mild built carbed 350 :biggrin:
> *


Well if i dnt get fuel injected i dnt want a mild built 350 :happysad: a lil more then dat :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:24 PM~18873760
> *Well if i dnt get fuel injected i dnt want a mild built 350  :happysad:  a lil more then dat  :cheesy:
> *


fuck it if ur gonna go all out with a motor do a LS2 they sell painless wiring kits that are labeled and plug and play for g body's and impalas then u'd be kicking ass haha, u should get a different rear end like a posi with 3.73's that rear end that was in my cutlass would have been cool that car would light em up for blocks :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18873789
> *fuck it if ur gonna go all out with a motor do a LS2 they sell painless wiring kits that are labeled and plug and play for g body's and impalas then u'd be kicking ass haha, u should get a different rear end like a posi with 3.73's that rear end that was in my cutlass would have been cool that car would light em up for blocks :biggrin:
> *


Yea dis winter il be lookin for a posi, so far ive got my wheels, gettin sum bucket seats center console an everything to convert to floor shift :biggrin: then by spring itl be out wit new look an new paint :0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:32 PM~18873846
> *Yea dis winter il be lookin for a posi, so far ive got my wheels, gettin sum bucket seats center console an everything to convert to floor shift  :biggrin: then by spring itl be out wit new look an new paint  :0
> *


buckets would be sick...shit a g-body with LS2 and 6 speed and posi rear end = some soiled underwear hahaha


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:35 PM~18873873
> *buckets would be sick...shit a g-body with LS2 and 6 speed and posi rear end = some  soiled underwear hahaha
> *


Haha my cuz has an elco which is wer im gettin the buckets an console from :biggrin: they burgundy too but ima re- upolster dem, sadly im out the low low game for now till i gets another project i can throw my bright red 13's on


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18873897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tough, damn that car locks up high in the front looks like it would have ball joint extentions haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:39 PM~18873909
> *Haha my cuz has an elco which is wer im gettin the buckets an console from  :biggrin:  they burgundy too but ima re- upolster dem, sadly im out the low low game for now till i gets another project i can throw my bright red 13's on
> *


sell em fuck it, its gonna look sick


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18873940
> *that looks tough, damn that car locks up high in the front looks like it would have ball joint extentions haha
> *


it looks high with the 13's on it with the 14's it looked weak haha I'm kinda debating on going back to 14's tho cuz I can't lay it and drive it rubs


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18873970
> *it looks high with the 13's on it with the 14's it looked weak haha I'm kinda debating on going back to 14's tho cuz I can't lay it and drive it rubs
> *


14= :thumbsdown: if your gonna put 14s on it better have hubcaps over them haaha


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:42 PM~18873949
> *sell em fuck it, its gonna look sick
> *


Those damn wheels jus sit in my garage fuckin keith wahaha


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18873983
> *14= :thumbsdown: if your gonna put 14s on it better have hubcaps over them haaha
> *


 :roflmao: I knew u would say that I have to run 13x5.5's in back to lay I cut the skirts but the rim is hitting the quarter panel :burn:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:47 PM~18874006
> *Those damn wheels jus sit in my garage fuckin keith wahaha
> *


someone with a red car will want em, haha post em on here


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18874022
> *someone with a red car will want em, haha post em on here
> *


Maybe il post them later ha i can already see alot of money lost lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:53 PM~18874074
> *Maybe il post them later ha i can already see alot of money lost lol
> *


Welcome to layitlow.com :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18874020
> *:roflmao: I knew u would say that I have to run 13x5.5's in back to lay I cut the skirts but the rim is hitting the quarter panel  :burn:
> *


mine did that too before it fucked up my quarter panel too but i did some cutting and trimming now its fine, i can drive all the way dropped in the ass but my tail pipes are smashed up :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:54 PM~18874079
> *Welcome to layitlow.com :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well i can live wit some stuff ha lost alot wen i sold the setup but i can live with it :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 05:57 PM~18874107
> *Well i can live wit some stuff ha lost alot wen i sold the setup but i can live with it  :cheesy:
> *


how much u sell it for


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18874131
> *how much u sell it for
> *


I sold EVERYTHING for 1,600


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 06:14 PM~18874273
> *I sold EVERYTHING for 1,600
> *


damn thats cheap thats what u pay for a basic setup and batteries, u sold the slip and the trailing arms too?


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 07:17 PM~18874308
> *damn thats cheap thats what u pay for a basic setup and batteries, u sold the slip and the trailing arms too?
> *


Yea that was wit drive shaft wit slip, trailing arms, extended an reinforced aarms wit unbreakable ball joints an wit those telescopic cylinders i had bought not to long ago to even cut the power balls off too dey also went haha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18874411
> *Yea that was wit drive shaft wit slip, trailing arms, extended an reinforced aarms wit unbreakable ball joints an wit those telescopic cylinders i had bought not to long ago to even cut the power balls off too dey also went haha
> *


damn thats pretty good deal :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 05:09 PM~18873648
> *heres how she sits now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 04:55 PM~18874091
> *mine did that too before it fucked up my quarter panel too but i did some cutting and trimming now its fine, i can drive all the way dropped in the ass but my tail pipes are smashed up :biggrin:
> *


haha I wanna order some new rims but I dont know how the 13x5.5's will look on it


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18875545
> *haha I wanna order some new rims but I dont know how the 13x5.5's will look on it
> *


that'll look funny i think, thats weird u cant get 13X7s on it cause i have homies with big bodies and they can lay with em.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 21 2010, 07:58 PM~18875305
> *looks good.
> *


thanks


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 07:26 PM~18874411
> *Yea that was wit drive shaft wit slip, trailing arms, extended an reinforced aarms wit unbreakable ball joints an wit those telescopic cylinders i had bought not to long ago to even cut the power balls off too dey also went haha
> *


Yea thats wat i thought it sold 4 days after posting it it was pretty much everything nothing missing even sum extras haha plus batteries wer fully charged


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18876045
> *that'll look funny i think, thats weird u cant get 13X7s on it cause i have homies with big bodies and they can lay with em.
> *


it rubs worse with 13's than it did with 14's, I could lay it with 14's but it would rub the whitewall I can't lay it with 13's cuz it starts tearing up the quarter panel


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 09:45 PM~18876475
> *it rubs worse with 13's than it did with 14's, I could lay it with 14's but it would rub the whitewall I can't lay it with 13's cuz it starts tearing up the quarter panel
> *


dont lay it and drive it duh!! thats what i do i put a hole in my trunk pan being cool and doing that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18876277
> *Yea thats wat i thought it sold 4 days after posting it it was pretty much everything nothing missing even sum extras haha plus batteries wer fully charged
> *


my batteries are toast thats why i dont drive the car, ill charge em and theyll be dead like half hour later haha :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18877092
> *my batteries are toast thats why i dont drive the car, ill charge em and theyll be dead like half hour later haha :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it u jus need them to lift an go :biggrin: it lower even if they die on the ride  haha damn man some of those yakima streets can be pretty hard on a lowlow haha i hit some in the monte did not feel to nice especially wit dem 4 1/2 ton coils haha :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Oct 21 2010, 11:05 PM~18877148
> *Fuck it u jus need them to lift an go  :biggrin:  it lower even if they die on the ride    haha damn man some of those yakima streets can be pretty hard on a lowlow haha i hit some in the monte did not feel to nice especially wit dem 4 1/2 ton coils haha  :happysad:
> *


gotta know how too cruise  i got 4 tons in the impala, before when i had all 8 batts too the nose the impala was pretty hard on the roads haha too much juice not enough coil it would bottom out like on the 3rd or 4th lick but it was up there :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 22 2010, 12:07 AM~18877166
> *gotta know how too cruise  i got 4 tons in the impala, before when i had all 8 batts too the nose the impala was pretty hard on the roads haha too much juice not enough coil it would bottom out like on the 3rd or 4th lick but it was up there :biggrin:
> *


Well i was more of a speeder :happysad: haha but damn drove my car wit sway bar stock springs an new shocks, dosent even feel like the same car lol


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 21 2010, 06:37 PM~18873897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo u runs 13s how do u fix the speedometer?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 22 2010, 02:25 PM~18882612
> *yo u runs 13s how do u fix the speedometer?
> *


I haven't haha


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 22 2010, 04:50 PM~18882754
> *I haven't haha
> *


aint that shit bad 4 ur tranny?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 22 2010, 05:49 PM~18883978
> *aint that shit bad 4 ur tranny?
> *


I haven't had any problems with the tranny on any of my cars except for 1...and they've all been on 13's :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 22 2010, 06:49 PM~18883978
> *aint that shit bad 4 ur tranny?
> *


thats a myth, but 13s dont really change the speedo that much mines only 5mph off you get used too it


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18886354
> *thats a myth, but 13s dont really change the speedo that much mines only 5mph off you get used too it
> *


spedometer? whats that?  :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 12:10 AM~18886368
> *spedometer? whats that?    :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:17 AM~18886384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up loco i see you retired the trey?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 12:19 AM~18886386
> *whats up loco i see you retired the trey?
> *


what up, yea for now batts are junk so gonna take a break from it been working on it for the past 5 years it aint going no where :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18886402
> *what up, yea for now batts are junk so gonna take a break from it been working on it for the past 5 years it aint going no where :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 12:32 AM~18886410
> *:h5:
> *


what happened too the 58 and the cutty?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:47 AM~18886448
> *what happened too the 58 and the cutty?
> *


the 58 is still here, about to tear into the parts car i picked up for it this week hopefullly if i can get some time. the cutty i traded for the 68 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 12:49 AM~18886461
> *the 58 is still here, about to tear into the parts car i picked up for it this week hopefullly if i can get some time. the cutty i traded for the 68  :biggrin:
> *


damn good deal, the 68 looks clean in that lil pic  :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:53 AM~18886470
> *damn good deal, the 68 looks clean in that lil pic   :biggrin:
> *


its not too bad, needs its share of work but ill get it there. me dippin it at a quincera last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 12:59 AM~18886489
> *its not too bad, needs its share of work but ill get it there. me dippin it at a quincera last weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good... needs hideaways  :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 01:02 AM~18886496
> *looks good... needs hideaways    :biggrin:
> *


 :no: i dont wanna load this one up with accessories. jus simple


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 01:04 AM~18886505
> *:no:  i dont wanna load this one up with accessories. jus simple
> *


every 68 needs hideaways :biggrin: :biggrin: throw some scrape plates on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

no need for a scrape plate when i have plenty of frame :biggrin: lol jk


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 01:14 AM~18886530
> *no need for a scrape plate when i have plenty of frame  :biggrin:  lol jk
> *


u mean gas tank :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 01:17 AM~18886537
> *u mean gas tank :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh yea that to


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18886489
> *its not too bad, needs its share of work but ill get it there. me dippin it at a quincera last weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 23 2010, 02:06 AM~18886354
> *thats a myth, but 13s dont really change the speedo that much mines only 5mph off you get used too it
> *


not true it actually compounds the faster you go f.y.i. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Oct 23 2010, 09:00 AM~18887460
> *not true it actually compounds the faster you go f.y.i. :biggrin:
> *


well i dont know where you live but usually here in town u go no more then 35 :biggrin: freeway does change it a lil but not that big of a difference. on the freeway my car says its doing 70 and im right next too cars that i would hope are doing 60 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Oct 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18873095-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ 5:24. I knew I'd see an e in the video.
> 
> Hopefully your tranny is okay Beto.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come to find out its just out of fluid and i nedd to change the rear main seal i may also replace the gasket for the oil pan just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 21 2010, 04:58 PM~18873182
> *aww fuck!! hahaha guess my cars a hooptie...sup with you hows everything going
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit my cars more of a hooptie compared to yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 05:30 PM~18873378
> *Good, just got back from the junker a few hours ago. Plenty of e30s but none that had what I was looking for. I got a nice dash for mine but I need a few things before I can install it. I should be getting to work on the Monte pretty soon. That's if I don't lose motivation. And my uncle just picked up this project that I can't wait to get busy with. A bit rusty but it was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah thats sick does your tio still have the black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 05:57 PM~18873552
> *Yah, drilling the shock does the trick. Euro bumpers are cool too.
> Here's a car like mine (same color) with euro bumpers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend plastics or euro bumpers. and you can always cut out a stock apron from a late model +88-91.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Oct 21 2010, 06:46 PM~18873983
> *14= :thumbsdown: if your gonna put 14s on it better have hubcaps over them haaha
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 01:59 AM~18886489
> *its not too bad, needs its share of work but ill get it there. me dippin it at a quincera last weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch is clean i'd throw some tru classics on it :biggrin: or at least some 13'' star wires :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2010, 11:01 AM~18888088
> *come to find out its just out of fluid and i nedd to change the rear main seal i may also replace the gasket for the oil pan just in case
> hell yeah thats sick does your tio still have the black one
> thats sick
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool, don't forget the filter. And yah still has it. Rollin' on Tru Rays now.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by E-Town520+Oct 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18887139-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18888104
> *damn that bitch is clean i'd throw some tru classics on it :biggrin: or at least some 13'' star wires :cheesy:
> *


thanks, an i might throw on my set of sold school spokes i got tucked away


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Oct 23 2010, 01:31 PM~18888478-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, don't forget the filter. And yah still has it. Rollin' on Tru Rays now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did that just an hour ago(3:45pm) and its still not catching i'm also doing updates in my build thread on this so yall can check that out to see what i'm going through. What hell yeah looks clean as hell of those rays
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Oct 23 2010, 04:06 PM~18889121
> *thank you
> 
> thanks, an i might throw on my set of sold school spokes i got tucked away
> *


hell yeah would look clean a set of KO's and a set of old schools :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

how do u fix ur speedo though when u put on 13s


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 25 2010, 05:36 PM~18905342
> *how do u fix ur speedo though when u put on 13s
> *


you gotta replace something on the transmission if i can think of the name i'll post it if not one of these mofos can tell you


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Oct 25 2010, 03:36 PM~18905342
> *how do u fix ur speedo though when u put on 13s
> *


u got an lt1 no need for a speedo :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18888104
> *damn that bitch is clean i'd throw some tru classics on it :biggrin: or at least some 13'' star wires :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 25 2010, 11:58 PM~18909455
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Oct 23 2010, 12:31 PM~18888478
> *That's cool, don't forget the filter. And yah still has it. Rollin' on Tru Rays now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: MORE


----------



## E-Town520

finally got to legally take the caddy for a drive :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 28 2010, 10:29 PM~18937243
> *finally got to legally take the caddy for a drive  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to do that with mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 25 2010, 09:37 PM~18907939
> *you gotta replace something on the transmission if i can think of the name i'll post it if not one of these mofos can tell you
> *


no 1 has can u t ell me :biggrin: gracias


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18937727
> *cant wait to do that with mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it felt good even tho it gots mismatching tires hahaha, which are next on the agenda :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Oct 29 2010, 01:09 PM~18941187
> *it felt good even tho it gots mismatching tires hahaha, which are next on the agenda  :biggrin:
> *


i have bald tires all the way around...the way the car butterflys in the front then with the weight in the back :wow: :uh: haha gotta throw my a-arms on already


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2010, 12:44 AM~18945383
> *i have bald tires all the way around...the way the car butterflys in the front then with the weight in the back :wow:  :uh: haha gotta throw my a-arms on already
> *


hey six trey is that ur first car?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18945383
> *i have bald tires all the way around...the way the car butterflys in the front then with the weight in the back :wow:  :uh: haha gotta throw my a-arms on already
> *


mine butterflies even being locked up and they're only an inch maybe 1 1/2


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 1 2010, 05:47 AM~18957237
> *hey six trey is that ur first car?
> *


naw it was my 3rd car, i had a 73 Impala and a 47 Chevy Pickup before.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 1 2010, 07:44 AM~18957588
> *mine butterflies even being locked up and they're only an inch maybe 1 1/2
> *


i just did mine an inch, so they're straight when locked up but a little tuck when its dropped since it lays low


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2010, 03:29 PM~18960852
> *i just did mine an inch, so they're straight when locked up but a little tuck when its dropped since it lays low
> *


my cylinder in the front is screwed I rebuilt it 4 times already I need to buy new 1's next paycheck


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 2 2010, 07:33 AM~18965874
> *my cylinder in the front is screwed I rebuilt it 4 times already I need to buy new 1's next paycheck
> *


my left front is too haha i lift it up and u can hear it squirt :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2010, 09:08 PM~18972668
> *my left front is too haha i lift it up and u can hear it squirt :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: mine takes a couple of lifts and then after that it shreds the seals


----------



## ElMonte74'

alright i am looking into a new transmission for my car but until we find it i will be driving my dads '53 :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2010, 09:56 AM~18975585
> *alright i am looking into a new transmission for my car but until we find it i will be driving my dads '53 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 AM~18975585
> *alright i am looking into a new transmission for my car but until we find it i will be driving my dads '53 :biggrin:
> *


its slipping completely? u try draining the fluid?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2010, 05:36 PM~18987007
> *its slipping completely? u try draining the fluid?
> *


its been draining all over the drive way due to the rear seal i'll try it tomorrow if the batt isn't dead


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18987929
> *its been draining all over the drive way due to the rear seal i'll try it tomorrow if the batt isn't dead
> *


oh is that why ur not driving it cause of the seal?? swap it out those are easy just pull the drive line and pop it out and tap a new one


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18987929
> *its been draining all over the drive way due to the rear seal i'll try it tomorrow if the batt isn't dead
> *


they're cheap too an hour fix if that :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18989553
> *they're cheap too an hour fix if that  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: like a $5 fix if that :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 4 2010, 08:39 PM~18988722-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh is that why ur not driving it cause of the seal?? swap it out those are easy just pull the drive line and pop it out and tap a new one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18989553
> *they're cheap too an hour fix if that  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Nov 5 2010, 08:01 AM~18992760
> *:yes:  :yes: like a $5 fix if that  :biggrin:
> *


i know that but idk what kind of seal it has(double or single) and the idiots at auto weren't to helpful


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 5 2010, 10:43 AM~18994294
> *i know that but idk what kind of seal it has(double or single) and the idiots at auto weren't to helpful
> *


just ask for a rear tranny seal for a th350 or whatever u have they're all pretty much the same it just looks like a ring


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18960842
> *naw it was my 3rd car, i had a 73 Impala and a 47 Chevy Pickup before.
> *


wtf how did u afford those


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 5 2010, 12:48 PM~18994765
> *just ask for a rear tranny seal for a th350 or whatever u have they're all pretty much the same it just looks like a ring
> *


i did and the dudes at auto zone asked me if it's a double lip seal or a single lip but thats what i get for going to autozone


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Nov 5 2010, 02:04 PM~18995630-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf how did u afford those
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all projects, 73 had a inline 6 that barely ran payed 50 for the whole car then the 47 didnt run either and was missing the whole front clip till i put everything on it...i've owned 10 cars so far :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Nov 5 2010, 10:18 PM~18998842
> *i did and the dudes at auto zone asked me if it's a double lip seal or a single lip but thats what i get for going to autozone
> *


lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 5 2010, 10:18 PM~18998842
> *i did and the dudes at auto zone asked me if it's a double lip seal or a single lip but thats what i get for going to autozone
> *


 you will find out, soon enuff :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

hey a D-body can do a standing 3 wheel rite?


----------



## vaporizej

buy 4 doors, flip off the Kopps, put a big pot leaf sticker on your back window, swerve, run from the scene of accidents, talk big shit, dress in colors, run mismatch tires, make sure you got french fries and skittles on the floor, cut off your exhaust at the collector or just unbolt the exhaust manifold for that cool sound, do neutral drops, and burn outs in the court house parking lot, walk with a limp, carry a lorcin or raven arms 9mm in your pants under your wife beater without a holster while carrying your high gravity malt liquor 64 oz jug down the sidewalk. All the hoes will be flockin to you. Thanks for keeping it stereotypical homie.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 8 2010, 12:29 AM~19013512
> *buy 4 doors, flip off the Kopps, put a big pot leaf sticker on your back window, swerve, run from the scene of accidents, talk big shit, dress in colors, run mismatch tires, make sure you got french fries and skittles on the floor, cut off your exhaust at the collector or just unbolt the exhaust manifold for that cool sound, do neutral drops, and burn outs in the court house parking lot, walk with a limp, carry a lorcin or raven arms 9mm in your pants under your wife beater without a holster while carrying your high gravity malt liquor 64 oz jug down the sidewalk.  All the hoes will be flockin to you.  Thanks for keeping it stereotypical homie.
> *


who do you think you are fuck stick :uh: take this shit OT we don't need this shit in here


----------



## E-Town520

got me some tires fuckin $260 a set!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 8 2010, 07:59 AM~19014719
> *got me some tires fuckin $260 a set!
> *


why dont u go to the junk yard i can usually find at least 2 for like 30 or 40 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

can a 94 fleetwood dbody do a standing 3 wheel?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 12 2010, 05:01 PM~19054242
> *can a 94 fleetwood dbody do a standing 3 wheel?
> *


any car can do a standing 3 u dont have to worry about that u just gotta worry about the setup, 3 pumps 1 to the front and 2 to the back and at least 14s in the back should do the trick


----------



## Lowridin101

ok cuz i never seen 1 do it i seen it while they turn. i thought it was impossible cuz the body is 2 big


----------



## vaporizej

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 8 2010, 03:04 AM~19013970
> *who do you think you are fuck stick :uh: take this shit OT we don't need this shit in here
> *


I only did it to be cynical it was uncalled for I admit. Without thread police like you I wouldn't be able to learn lessons like this. For the new guys out there, Keep your mind and your ears open, and your mouth shut, don't point out faults in peoples rides or techniques, offer solutions. You can learn something from everyone no matter who they are and you just might make a friend. You don't have to be hard to have car knowledge or have a nice ride, and just because someone has a lowrider doesn't mean they are trying to be hard or floss whatever that shit is dumbshit drama. Treat everyone how you want to be treated and don't be afraid to ask questions, everyone learned something about cars from someone else in one way or another. Ingenuity integrity and optimism. Hard work pays off, help other people and they will help you eventually, maybe not the people you help but it all comes back little homie.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 12 2010, 08:57 PM~19055910
> *ok cuz i never seen 1 do it i seen it while they turn. i thought it was impossible cuz the body is 2 big
> *


naw sometimes it can be better cause more weight transfer but i've had homies with big bodies that do standing 3s


----------



## dropped_97blazer

I finally had my baby boy yesterday night!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Nov 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19073767
> *I finally had my baby boy yesterday night!!
> *


Congrats


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Nov 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19073767
> *I finally had my baby boy yesterday night!!
> *


congrats homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Nov 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19073767
> *I finally had my baby boy yesterday night!!
> *


congrats vato  whats every body been up to


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2010, 05:24 PM~19145789
> *congrats vato   whats every body been up to
> *


staying out of the cold and snow, fucken sucks when u have a car thats a piece of shit in the snow lol should just drive the impala that things a tank in the snow posi rear end kicks ass


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 23 2010, 06:24 PM~19146222
> *staying out of the cold and snow, fucken sucks when u have a car thats a piece of shit in the snow lol should just drive the impala that things a tank in the snow posi rear end kicks ass
> *


yea it sucks it hasnt snowed this way much just in the mountains but its cold i got me a lil 98 ford escort for winter time i just got my impala sittin low for now and workin on the body work on my 66 pontiac


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2010, 07:45 PM~19146978
> *yea it sucks it hasnt snowed this way much just in the mountains but its cold i got me a lil 98 ford escort for winter time i just got my impala sittin low for now and workin on the body work on my 66 pontiac
> *


i got a lil civic hatch lowered, doesnt do very good just pushes snow haha i should of lifted it up before it snowed but was caught off guard :uh: 63 just been sitting put anti freeze in it the other day and started it, fired right up. gotta put it in the garage


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 23 2010, 07:47 PM~19147010
> *i got a lil civic hatch lowered, doesnt do very good just pushes snow haha i should of lifted it up before it snowed but was caught off guard :uh: 63 just been sitting put anti freeze in it the other day and started it, fired right up. gotta put it in the garage
> *


yea keep that impala clean when you guna paint it good thing you got a garage i just got a car cover on mine


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 23 2010, 07:47 PM~19147010
> *i got a lil civic hatch lowered, doesnt do very good just pushes snow haha i should of lifted it up before it snowed but was caught off guard :uh: 63 just been sitting put anti freeze in it the other day and started it, fired right up. gotta put it in the garage
> *


  :|


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Nov 15 2010, 12:57 PM~19073767
> *I finally had my baby boy yesterday night!!
> *


congrats!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19147256-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea keep that impala clean when you guna paint it good thing you got a garage i just got a car cover on mine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea my car sits outside most of the time right now its got a couple inches of snow on it...idk when ima paint it i kinda put it too the side right now taking a lil break from it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Nov 24 2010, 12:31 AM~19150264
> *  :|
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 24 2010, 01:47 AM~19150547
> *congrats!
> *


saw your caddi last night at wal mart looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Nov 27 2010, 02:01 PM~19176031
> *saw your caddi last night at wal mart looks clean :biggrin:
> *


stalker :biggrin: :biggrin: jp :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 27 2010, 03:45 PM~19176572
> *stalker :biggrin:  :biggrin: jp :biggrin:
> *


i like me a big body :happysad:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Nov 27 2010, 01:01 PM~19176031
> *saw your caddi last night at wal mart looks clean :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## six trey impala

its fucken cold here -5 below


----------



## Lowridin101

whats the difference between a regular fleetwood and a brougham?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2010, 08:41 AM~19181541
> *its fucken cold here -5 below
> *


lol DAMN I thought 60 was bad :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 29 2010, 06:00 PM~19192870
> *whats the difference between a regular fleetwood and a brougham?
> *


just options, ones more fancier then the other, like leather interior...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2010, 07:41 AM~19181541
> *its fucken cold here -5 below
> *


it was 28 degrees the other nite and I was freezing


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19204591
> *it was 28 degrees the other nite and I was freezing
> *


thats what it is here during the day :uh:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Nov 30 2010, 08:20 PM~19204591
> *it was 28 degrees the other nite and I was freezing
> *


lol 28 degrees is when i walk around the house butt naked when im by myself.


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 30 2010, 08:08 PM~19205097
> *lol 28 degrees is when i walk around the house butt naked when im by myself.
> *


My 77 Monte, im 17 years old :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

damn clean ass monte


----------



## ROCK OUT

:wave:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 1 2010, 11:59 PM~19216722
> *:wave:
> *


Up urs :ninja: haha jus kidding, waddup :wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2010, 09:09 AM~19218902
> *Up urs :ninja: haha jus kidding, waddup :wave:
> *


not much keepin busy  , i want my 63 back i let u burrow it long enough asshole


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2010, 05:08 PM~19221896
> *not much keepin busy  , i want my 63 back i let u burrow it long enough asshole
> *


come get it, make sure u bring shovels cause its under like a foot of snow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 30 2010, 06:59 PM~19205003
> *thats what it is here during the day :uh:
> *


hahaha shit I couldnt make it there I'm used to 110 in the summer and 40's-50's if that in the winter


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Dec 1 2010, 09:33 PM~19215846
> *My 77 Monte, im 17 years old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by mleyva215+Dec 1 2010, 09:33 PM~19215846-->
> 
> 
> 
> My 77 Monte, im 17 years old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 these cars have great body lines, if they would have made the trunk longer to balance out these cars would be perfect, they got a little too carried away with the 6 foot hood and 3 foot trunk lid
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Dec 2 2010, 11:51 PM~19226014
> *come get it, make sure u bring shovels cause its under like a foot of snow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ill be there in an hour with a snowblower!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Those montes are sick i wouldnt change anything about them


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 3 2010, 06:38 PM~19231679
> *Those montes are sick i wouldnt change anything about them
> *


x2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hey everyone, hope everybody is still alive and kicking. I have good news and I've got better news.

First......Caddy is almost finished...just have abit more body work..she should be painted by sunday!!!

and the better news is WOOOHOOOO its commin home finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 6 2010, 12:31 AM~19250649
> *hey everyone, hope everybody is still alive and kicking. I have good news and I've got better news.
> 
> First......Caddy is almost finished...just have abit more body work..she should be painted by sunday!!!
> 
> and the better news is WOOOHOOOO its commin home finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


siiick its been a while


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I INTRODUCE TO YOU , PERSEPHONE!


----------



## six trey impala

is it cleared yet?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 12 2010, 10:06 PM~19311477
> *is it cleared yet?
> *


Nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, its a satin black made by john deer. I dont wanna clear it, i love the finish i had to have it......next car is gunna be satin white stormtropper.

shes black for now.....I absolutly loveeeeeeeeeeeee the color and finish. some people wont get why i chose a flat paint but :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 3 2010, 07:38 PM~19231679
> *Those montes are sick i wouldnt change anything about them
> *


X3


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 12 2010, 11:30 PM~19312882
> *Nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, its a satin black made by john deer. I dont wanna clear it, i love the finish i had to have it......next car is gunna be satin white stormtropper.
> 
> shes black for now.....I absolutly loveeeeeeeeeeeee the color and finish. some people wont get why i chose a flat paint but  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhh lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 3 2010, 06:38 PM~19231679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those montes are sick i wouldnt change anything about them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 man i miss driving mine god damn job market down here sucks can't find a job period parents are trying to buy a 73' for me so i can use the tranny and the motor only needs a water pump and he's gonna put that in his pink 57' and the body is nice it was restored 3 years ago but the pass. rear taillight is smashed so i'm gonna use the doors hood and front fender and if i find a job when we still have it i'll take that over to and make a nice street rod with a 454 and a muncie 4 speed :biggrin: but if i can't i'll sell it for 600
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 12 2010, 11:30 PM~19312882
> *Nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, its a satin black made by john deer. I dont wanna clear it, i love the finish i had to have it......next car is gunna be satin white stormtropper.
> 
> shes black for now.....I absolutly loveeeeeeeeeeeee the color and finish. some people wont get why i chose a flat paint but  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oops forgot to comment on this one :biggrin: but that looks good what else is gonna be done to it cause some sort of pattern would look good on their what are you gonna do for the roof


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2010, 05:20 PM~19336249
> *x2 man i miss driving mine god damn job market down here sucks can't find a job period parents are trying to buy a 73' for me so i can use the tranny and the motor only needs a water pump and he's gonna put that in his pink 57'  and the body is nice it was restored 3 years ago but the pass. rear taillight is smashed so i'm gonna use the doors hood and front fender and if i find a job when we still have it i'll take that over to and make a nice street rod with a 454 and a muncie 4 speed :biggrin: but if i can't i'll sell it for 600
> *


thats sick homie what happend to your ride


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

whats up errbody havent been in here in awhile im gonna be doin a motor swap in my coupe soon.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 16 2010, 07:20 PM~19347097
> *whats up errbody havent been in here in awhile im gonna be doin a motor swap in my coupe soon.
> *


wat up hows the glass and the chicken coupe?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 17 2010, 01:52 PM~19353021
> *wat up hows the glass and the chicken coupe?
> *


the glasshouse cool and the coupes motors been knocking so i started pulling the motor today


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 17 2010, 12:58 PM~19353080
> *the glasshouse cool and the coupes motors been knocking so i started pulling the motor  today
> *


damn it have a 4100? good excuse too put a Chevy motor in it then chrome it


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 19 2010, 04:21 PM~19368658
> *damn it have a 4100? good excuse too put a Chevy motor in it then chrome it
> *


no the 368 big block and yea everythings unhooked i just need to go get the cherry picker and im goin to do a 305 or a 350


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 20 2010, 07:27 AM~19373857
> *no the 368 big block and yea everythings unhooked i just need to go get the cherry picker and im goin to do a 305 or a 350
> *


sick should run wayy better :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

sup riders


----------



## velmar666

bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2010, 08:28 PM~19379017
> *sick should run wayy better :biggrin:
> *


oh yea it doesent have a choice


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 05:36 PM~19387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now
> *


clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?



been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer  :biggrin:


----------



## abo98

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 05:36 PM~19387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now
> *


well deserved homie!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 05:36 PM~19387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now
> *


  nice homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2010, 12:50 PM~19394515
> *clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam snowed in and shit :biggrin: still lookin tight tho homie


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 24 2010, 01:40 PM~19412512
> *dam snowed in and shit :biggrin:  still lookin tight tho homie
> *


 :biggrin: thanks, gotta get new batts and radiator and give it a tuneup for next year


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2010, 01:50 PM~19394515
> *clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shake of the snow with some fbss


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2010, 09:50 AM~19394515
> *clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No i wish those are clean. It hurts looking at those pics bro lol


----------



## Lunas64

> clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, with a clean ass tre like that, I woulda taken all the shit out the grage and parked that ride in there!! Outta the snow!! Unless u got sumthin badder in there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 26 2010, 12:08 AM~19421660
> *:biggrin: thanks, gotta get new batts and radiator and give it a tuneup for next year
> *


thats whats up homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 27 2010, 05:56 PM~19433735
> *No i wish those are clean. It hurts looking at those pics bro lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both those rides are clean homie


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 22 2010, 11:50 AM~19394515
> *clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you dont even take care of it fucker :angry: , just give it to me already :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 27 2010, 08:17 PM~19434870
> *you dont even take care of it fucker :angry: , just give it to me already :biggrin:
> *


pshhhh thats taking care of it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Dec 27 2010, 05:22 PM~19433521-->
> 
> 
> 
> shake of the snow with some fbss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no side too side here, just front and back lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-velmar666_@Dec 27 2010, 05:56 PM~19433735
> *No i wish those are clean. It hurts looking at those pics bro lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i know garage is full of impala's mines just the misfit that stays out side  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 15 2010, 05:24 PM~19336287-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats sick homie what happend to your ride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tranny is out of commission really doesn't surprise me it was the original that has never been touched since 1974 but found a brand new TH350 for $500 and didn't get the '73 it was a total POS if one of yall are looking for a '73 i think he's still asking $500 for it all it needs is a water pump, pass. side window, and pass. side tail light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]c 21 2010, 05:36 PM~19387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah man that bitch is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 22 2010, 12:50 PM~19394515
> *clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well fuck it it looks good covered in snow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 05:56 PM~19433735
> *No i wish those are clean. It hurts looking at those pics bro lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that '64 is clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six trey impala_@Dec 27 2010, 08:41 PM~19435070
> *no side too side here, just front and back lol
> lol i know garage is full of impala's mines just the misfit that stays out side   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2010, 10:53 AM~19458304
> *tranny is out of commission really doesn't surprise me it was the original that has never been touched since 1974 but found a brand new TH350 for $500 and didn't get the '73 it was a total POS if one of yall are looking for a '73 i think he's still asking $500 for it all it needs is a water pump, pass. side window, and pass. side tail light
> hell yeah man that bitch is nice
> oh well fuck it it looks good covered in snow :biggrin:
> that '64 is clean
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


dam thats good that your guna get it running again its a nice ride homie and shit i wouldnt mind having a 73


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 30 2010, 10:47 PM~19464148
> *dam thats good that your guna get it running again its a nice ride homie and shit i wouldnt mind having a 73
> *


the '73 was restored like 2 or 3 years ago so everything on it is still good except for the pass. side interior they never put anything over it and they used it as a dumpster :uh: :angry:  the guy that owns it now his father restored it and it went down hill from their first thing to come off where the cragars it had on it then the pass. tail light got banged up then the window was busted on it so yeah i would love to see it go to a nice home and not the junk yard


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2010, 11:21 AM~19467377
> *the '73 was restored like 2 or 3 years ago so everything on it is still good except for the pass. side interior they never put anything over it and they used it as a dumpster :uh:  :angry:   the guy that owns it now his father restored it and it went down hill from their first thing to come off where the cragars it had on it then the pass. tail light got banged up then the window was busted on it so yeah i would love to see it go to a nice home and not the junk yard
> *


dam i would like to have one but i mite get this 69 what do you think homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

check out my 68 on supremes


----------



## AGCutty

Whats up guys. Here's my two rides my Monte and my Cutlass been lowriding all my life. Below a couple piks of my monte. Which is my lastest project and the cutlass ive had for 21 years. And Im 22 and on my junoir year at Calpoly finishing my degree in Civil Engineering but have been working hard to build my Monte and eventually redo the cutlass. :biggrin: 








My monte me and my dad have been working on the last year. 








My Cutlass and me when I was about 5. Rollin on 5.20s and 72 spoke daytons. 








My cutlass now. Still all original with just some 13's


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 31 2010, 05:01 PM~19470066-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam i would like to have one but i mite get this 69 what do you think homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah thats clean  well whatever you decide homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 31 2010, 05:04 PM~19470089
> *check out my 68 on supremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: those supremes look fucking clean on their and are those 13's :0 i'm deciding between cragars or 60 spoke zeniths for the monte


----------



## six trey impala

> clean ass 69 love that color on those, it got vacuum lights?
> been snowing hella here check out santa's raindeer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, with a clean ass tre like that, I woulda taken all the shit out the grage and parked that ride in there!! Outta the snow!! Unless u got sumthin badder in there!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> theres a convertible in there and another 63 and a bunch of impala parts :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2010, 06:47 PM~19470703
> *hell yeah thats clean  well whatever you decide homie :biggrin:
> damn :wow: those supremes look fucking clean on their and are those 13's :0 i'm deciding between cragars or 60 spoke zeniths for the monte
> *


  hell yea there 13s and your ride would look fuckin sick either way you got any pics of it how it sits now homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Dec 31 2010, 05:38 PM~19470287
> *Whats up guys. Here's my two rides my Monte and my Cutlass been lowriding all my life. Below a couple piks of my monte. Which is my lastest project and the cutlass ive had for 21 years. And Im 22 and on my junoir year at Calpoly finishing my degree in Civil Engineering but have been working hard to build my Monte and eventually redo the cutlass.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monte me and my dad have been working on the last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cutlass and me when I was about 5. Rollin on 5.20s and 72 spoke daytons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cutlass now. Still all original with just some 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that monte is firme homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIES


----------



## AGCutty

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Dec 31 2010, 11:01 PM~19472369
> *that monte is firme homie
> *


Thanks alot homie.


----------



## pajaro

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 1 2011, 01:54 AM~19472335
> *theres a convertible in there and another 63 and a bunch of impala parts :biggrin:
> *


I agree nice ride, should be inside.


----------



## ESClassic

Wuts up. Im jus checin in for the youngstas. I'm 21 yrs old, this is my first lowrider car. 91 cadillac brougham

wen i first picked it up








i ripped the carpet n headliner and redid it in grey.
























dropped it off at the homies house to get it cut








black magic


----------



## pajaro

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 08:36 PM~19387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my ride when I was 18 with my earnins from being deployed Iraq. second deployment was resto and juice. im 22 now
> *



Bad ass Ride you have their.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476613
> *Thanks alot homie.
> *


  got any more pics of it


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 1 2011, 08:30 PM~19477619
> *Wuts up.  Im jus checin in for the youngstas.  I'm 21 yrs old, this is my first lowrider car.  91 cadillac brougham
> 
> wen i first picked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ripped the carpet n headliner and redid it in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped it off at the homies house to get it cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that looks clean homie nice ride :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AGCutty

Heres some more piks of the monte homie.


----------



## E-Town520

alot of clean rides in here lately


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 1 2011, 10:18 PM~19478612
> *dam that looks clean homie nice ride  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks homie, its still a work in progress


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 2 2011, 01:16 AM~19478584
> *  got any more pics of it
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 2 2011, 02:43 AM~19480121
> *Heres some more piks of the monte homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: thats whats up ese looks firme


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Jan 2 2011, 04:19 AM~19480200
> *Thanks homie, its still a work in progress
> *


----------



## AGCutty

TTT lets see some more young riders piks.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Sup everyone another youngster checking in :cheesy:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

THIS IS A BADASS TOPIC.
FEELS GOOD HAVE HOMIES AROUND MY AGE FIXIN UP THEY LOW LOWs
IM GOING TO HAVE TO POST MY RIDES

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 3 2011, 11:14 PM~19494778
> *Sup everyone another youngster checking in  :cheesy:
> *


Wuts up wicks? Wut u Rollin in?


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 3 2011, 11:24 PM~19494889
> *THIS IS A BADASS TOPIC.
> FEELS GOOD HAVE HOMIES AROUND MY AGE FIXIN UP THEY LOW LOWs
> IM GOING TO HAVE TO POST MY RIDES
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES
> *


Post up homie. Some more motivation.


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19494778
> *Sup everyone another youngster checking in  :cheesy:
> *


que onda guey :cheesy: How old are you


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

I JUST TURNED 21 A COUPLE WEEKS AGO AND THERES SOME CLEAN AS RIDES IN THIS THREAD. LOOKIN FORWARD IN SEEIN MORE YOUNGSTERS LOWRIDIN AND GIVING IT A POSITIVE NAME AND LEAVIN THEIR GANG BULLSHIT ALONE. HERES SOME OF MY RIDES.

MY CUTLASS. BUT SOLD IT. DAMN I MISS IT










MY CAPRICE IS JUICED










WHEN I HAD CHROME SPOKES BUT DECIDED I WANTED ANOTHER LOOK.


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 4 2011, 08:54 PM~19503257
> *I JUST TURNED 21 A COUPLE WEEKS AGO AND THERES SOME CLEAN AS RIDES IN THIS THREAD. LOOKIN FORWARD IN SEEIN MORE YOUNGSTERS LOWRIDIN AND GIVING IT A POSITIVE NAME AND LEAVIN THEIR GANG BULLSHIT ALONE. HERES SOME OF MY RIDES.
> 
> MY CUTLASS. BUT SOLD IT. DAMN I MISS IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAPRICE IS JUICED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN I HAD CHROME SPOKES BUT DECIDED I WANTED ANOTHER LOOK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U already know homie. Ragz to switches! Clean rides tho homie!


----------



## six trey impala

Some throw back pics-
















Lil nephew washed it for me


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

CLEAN SIX TRE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 5 2011, 11:49 AM~19510626
> *CLEAN SIX TRE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Dec 31 2010, 10:58 PM~19472354-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea there 13s and your ride would look fuckin sick either way you got any pics of it how it sits now homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not right now man its at the shop
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGCutty_@Jan 2 2011, 02:43 AM~19480121
> *Heres some more piks of the monte homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man thats one clean monte like the color it kinda reminds me of the '72 from BLVD Nights :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i kinda wish i had kept the OG's cause they looked so clean on it oh well can't get them back now their all dinged up  

the Monte is at my cousins shop getting a new transmission installed


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 5 2011, 02:36 PM~19510551
> *Some throw back pics-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil nephew washed it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im lovin this one. 63 is on point.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19494889
> *THIS IS A BADASS TOPIC.
> FEELS GOOD HAVE HOMIES AROUND MY AGE FIXIN UP THEY LOW LOWs
> IM GOING TO HAVE TO POST MY RIDES
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 5 2011, 04:21 PM~19512956
> *not right now man its at the shop
> damn man thats one clean monte like the color it kinda reminds me of the '72 from BLVD Nights :biggrin:
> *


cool homie and i thaugt the same thing it reminded me of the monte from blvd nights its firme


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 5 2011, 04:27 PM~19513040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda wish i had kept the OG's cause they looked so clean on it  oh well can't get them back now their all dinged up
> 
> the Monte is at my cousins shop getting a new transmission installed
> *


thats good so youll be ridin for the summer  fucker looks sick i love montes :thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 5 2011, 04:21 PM~19512956
> *not right now man its at the shop
> damn man thats one clean monte like the color it kinda reminds me of the '72 from BLVD Nights :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I know I love that ride from blvd nights. I wanna pattern out the roof on it next. And juice it.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 5 2011, 05:02 PM~19513292
> *Im lovin this one.  63 is on point.
> *


thanks homie been working on it since i was 15, 18 now


----------



## AGCutty

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 5 2011, 11:36 AM~19510551
> *Some throw back pics-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This 63 is looking good. i like 63 hardtops.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 5 2011, 11:45 PM~19518040
> *This 63 is looking good. i like 63 hardtops.
> *


thanks homie, i'd rather have a 63 rag but a hard top will also do for me :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## ESClassic

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

clean rides everybody  :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

IM GUNA START WORKIN ON MY 68 HERE PRETTY SOON IM HOPING TO HAVE IT DONE BY THE SUMMER


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 9 2011, 01:40 AM~19544767
> *IM GUNA START WORKIN ON MY 68 HERE PRETTY SOON IM HOPING TO HAVE IT DONE BY THE SUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always like that body style  look like its gonna be a clean ride, wuts ur plans for it?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 8 2011, 10:40 PM~19544767
> *IM GUNA START WORKIN ON MY 68 HERE PRETTY SOON IM HOPING TO HAVE IT DONE BY THE SUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im starting with the hydros its lifted now but i need a pump for the front and im getting 8 brand new batts then goin to the engine im gettin a brand new edle brock carb clean up the engine its already rebuilt so im not planning on taking it out then do the body work all it needs are the rear quarter panals on each side its pretty solid then get it painted i want to go with a brandy wine kinda like a maroon with a white top and hopfully save enough feria to get a mural on the hood and trunk then the interior im guna go with the biscuit tuck i kno alot of people dont like that style any more but i like it then last throw some brand new gold center og wires and thats my plan homie :biggrin: jus building it to cruise and local shows nothing to big


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 8 2011, 11:11 PM~19545078
> *im starting with the hydros its lifted now but i need a pump for the front and im getting 8 brand new batts then goin to the engine im gettin a brand new edle brock carb clean up the engine its already rebuilt so im not planning on taking it out then do the body work all it needs are the rear quarter panals on each side its pretty solid then get it painted i want to go with a brandy wine kinda like a maroon with a white top and hopfully save enough feria to get a mural on the hood and trunk then the interior im guna go with the biscuit tuck i kno alot of people dont like that style any more but i like it then last throw some brand new gold center og wires and thats my plan homie  :biggrin: jus building it to cruise and local shows nothing to big
> *


sounds like its going to be a clean ass ride homie.
if alot of people dont like the way it comes out fuck them. its your taste your building that ride for you not them. good luck with your unfinished ride. :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 9 2011, 11:55 AM~19546605
> *sounds like its going to be a clean ass ride homie.
> if alot of people dont like the way it comes out fuck them. its your taste your building that ride for you not them. good luck with your unfinished ride. :biggrin:
> *


X2, ha, gonna be clean. Post pics of the build homie. I like the tuck interior my damn self too. It's all in wut u want tho.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 5 2011, 05:10 PM~19513360-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats good so youll be ridin for the summer   fucker looks sick i love montes :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i may a job lined up already so i will be :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 07:37 PM~19515057
> *Thanks bro. I know I love that ride from blvd nights. I wanna pattern out the roof on it next. And juice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah thats gonna be tight :biggrin: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 8 2011, 11:11 PM~19545078
> *im starting with the hydros its lifted now but i need a pump for the front and im getting 8 brand new batts then goin to the engine im gettin a brand new edle brock carb clean up the engine its already rebuilt so im not planning on taking it out then do the body work all it needs are the rear quarter panals on each side its pretty solid then get it painted i want to go with a brandy wine kinda like a maroon with a white top and hopfully save enough feria to get a mural on the hood and trunk then the interior im guna go with the biscuit tuck i kno alot of people dont like that style any more but i like it then last throw some brand new gold center og wires and thats my plan homie  :biggrin: jus building it to cruise and local shows nothing to big
> *


fuck yeah sounds like a good plan :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Jan 9 2011, 08:55 AM~19546605
> *sounds like its going to be a clean ass ride homie.
> if alot of people dont like the way it comes out fuck them. its your taste your building that ride for you not them. good luck with your unfinished ride. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie yea thats the way it should be fuck what people say


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 9 2011, 11:50 AM~19547535
> *X2, ha,  gonna be clean.  Post pics of the build homie.  I like the tuck interior my damn self too.  It's all in wut u want tho.
> *


yea ill post pics homie i like that old skoo style you kno thats wy im goin with that its guna take me a while befor posting pics tho


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 9 2011, 01:27 PM~19548201
> *yeah i may a job lined up already so i will be :biggrin:
> hell yeah thats gonna be tight :biggrin:  :wow:
> fuck yeah sounds like a good plan :biggrin:
> *


thats coo ese hopefully i could get this ranfla done by summer i was guna get that 69 but im just guna fix the 68 instead so you getting a job or what


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19550586
> *thats coo ese hopefully i could get this ranfla done by summer i was guna get that 69 but im just guna fix the 68 instead so you getting a job or what
> *


i'll know by thursday :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

wassup everybody! damn its been awhile since i been in this thread... everybodys rides are looking good... so here's an update... the linc is long gone but picked up an 87 cutlass salon.. dont have pics right now but shes fairly clean... will look even better when i throw some spokes on her :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 10 2011, 04:03 PM~19558105
> *wassup everybody! damn its been awhile since i been in this thread... everybodys rides are looking good... so here's an update... the linc is long gone but picked up an 87 cutlass salon..  dont have pics right now but shes fairly clean... will look even better when i throw some spokes on her :biggrin:
> *


sounds like my old one :0 buckets and posi :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 10 2011, 01:38 PM~19556912
> *i'll know by thursday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 10 2011, 07:34 PM~19558919
> *sounds like my old one :0 buckets and posi :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## jimmy78mc

Hey whats goin on im planning on juicing up 78 monte i got two pumps from one my friends there two showtime pumps and his been sitting on them for about six years any advice on what to check any help would be appreciated thanks first build.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Jan 12 2011, 09:14 PM~19580710
> *Hey whats goin on im planning on juicing up 78 monte i got two pumps from one my friends there two showtime pumps and his been sitting on them for about six years any advice on what to check any help would be appreciated thanks first build.
> *


i got show time pumps in mine too :biggrin: just check the seals too see if they leak, they're just little o rings, and the motor too u can hook it up too a battery too see if it spins, show time are good pumps mine have been working good, had 8 batts going too one pump lasted me a couple months thats a lot of volts going too a lil motor :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

if they work good. just change the fluid in the pumps and you should be good. :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

pumps are easy too take apart, u can check too see if theres any metal shavings...it would be better too put fresh motors on them, but if they work fuck it, but u can tell a big difference when u got fresh motors my car with 4 batts too the front now comes off the ground when i tap the switch up once.


----------



## jimmy78mc

Thanks for the quick replies i had people tell me not to even bother with them and just buy new ones but also keep those just in case but i really appreciate the help and will be posti g pics of my first lowlow soon thanks again :biggrin: and is there anybody from seattle on this thread


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Jan 12 2011, 09:56 PM~19581360
> *Thanks for the quick replies i had people tell me not to even bother with them and just buy new ones but also keep those just in case but i really appreciate the help and will be posti g pics of my first lowlow soon thanks again :biggrin: and is there anybody from seattle on this thread
> *


im in yakima like 1hr nd 30 min away :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:0 anybody know a good website to buy gbody parts from? i tried gbodyparts.com but they dont have what im lookin for :uh:


----------



## jimmy78mc

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2011, 09:56 AM~19585054
> *im in yakima like 1hr nd 30 min away :biggrin:
> *


cool might head out there for the show thats coming up


----------



## jimmy78mc

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19588418
> *cool might head out there for the show thats coming up
> *


have yooked at yearone.com


----------



## E-Town520




----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Jan 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19588428
> *have yooked at yearone.com
> *


yearone dont have shit either... i guess ill hit up the local pull-a-part when the time comes.. really dont need the parts right now but i will in another month or so


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 13 2011, 05:13 PM~19588631
> *yearone dont have shit either... i guess ill hit up the local pull-a-part when the time comes.. really dont need the parts right now but i will in another month or so
> *


gbodyforum.com its the layitlow for g body's lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

well they filled that position at chile's i'll just ask my homies to keep looking for a job opening up their 

i may go around and ask some shops about a apprenticeship cause trying to find a job here is like trying to find jimmy hoffa you go to places that you hear rumors about where he's buried and their ain't shit :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 08:13 PM~19590663
> *well they filled that position at chile's i'll just ask my homies to keep looking for a job opening up their
> 
> i may go around and ask some shops about a apprenticeship cause trying to find a job here is like trying to find jimmy hoffa you go to places that you hear rumors about where he's buried and their ain't shit :biggrin:
> *


that shit fuckin sucks homie hopefully you find something soon


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by ESClassic+Jan 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19494891-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuts up wicks? Wut u Rollin in?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now im in a bike club but im getting my first project real soon il keep everyone posted on it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EastSider801_@Jan 3 2011, 08:25 PM~19495713
> *que onda guey  :cheesy: How old are you
> *



Wassup G!. Im 17


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 13 2011, 08:19 PM~19590749
> *that shit fuckin sucks homie hopefully you find something soon
> *


fuck yeah it does lol but at least i get to cruise in my jefe's '53 troka :biggrin: once i find something i'm gonna buy a updated front end for it cause driving it can be a littile dangerous cause it pulls to either the left or the right when you drive it and and has alot travel in the steering column like in one full turn of the wheel either way your still going straight :wow: but its still fun lol


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19592339
> *fuck yeah it does lol but at least i get to cruise in my jefe's '53 troka :biggrin: once i find something i'm gonna buy a updated front end for it cause driving it can be a littile dangerous cause it pulls to either the left or the right when you drive it and and has alot travel in the steering column like in one full turn of the wheel either way your still going straight :wow: but its still fun lol
> *


sounds like an impala :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19592388
> *sounds like an impala :biggrin:
> *


well then i guess the impala shares the same steering like a 3100 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 14 2011, 02:40 PM~19597552
> *well then i guess the impala shares the same steering like a 3100 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i look like the dukes boys when i drive my car steering wheel is going all over the place haha


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19592339
> *fuck yeah it does lol but at least i get to cruise in my jefe's '53 troka :biggrin: once i find something i'm gonna buy a updated front end for it cause driving it can be a littile dangerous cause it pulls to either the left or the right when you drive it and and has alot travel in the steering column like in one full turn of the wheel either way your still going straight :wow: but its still fun lol
> *


hell yea thats coo my homeboy use to have a 62 chevy truck used do that shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19592388
> *sounds like an impala :biggrin:
> *


my 68 dont do that :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 05:49 PM~19599068
> *my 68 dont do that :dunno:
> *


ask anyone who has a old impala they'll tell u or drive a 1958-1964 impala then u'll see...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2011, 10:53 PM~19602622
> *ask anyone who has a old impala they'll tell u or drive a 1958-1965 impala then u'll see...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jan 15 2011, 01:11 AM~19603161
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2011, 05:14 PM~19598818
> *:biggrin: i look like the dukes boys when i drive my car steering wheel is going all over the place haha
> *


yeeeehaaaaaaaw lol :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 14 2011, 11:53 PM~19602622
> *ask anyone who has a old impala they'll tell u or drive a 1958-1964 impala then u'll see...
> *


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2011, 11:57 AM~19605186
> *yeeeehaaaaaaaw lol :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## 919ryder

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 15 2011, 05:34 PM~19607072
> *:biggrin:
> *


what color is the gutlass?


----------



## 919ryder

Kind of a charcoal grey with grey vinyl top and blue int. I need to clean her up once it dries up outside then I'll snap some pics...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 17 2011, 04:39 AM~19618092
> *Kind of a charcoal grey with grey vinyl top and blue int. I need to clean her up once it dries up outside then I'll snap some pics...
> *


never seen em grey with blue interior, mine was grey on grey out of the factory shit was fun used too go behind the schools and do doughnuts hahaha


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2011, 10:25 AM~19618655
> *never seen em grey with blue interior, mine was grey on grey out of the factory shit was fun used too go behind the schools and do doughnuts hahaha
> *


it like a greyish blue interior... more blue than grey


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 17 2011, 05:35 PM~19622836
> *it like a greyish blue interior... more blue than grey
> *


does it still have the euro clip?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 17 2011, 09:31 PM~19623958
> *does it still have the euro clip?
> *


hell yeah i bought it from the 2nd owner, the first owner was his aunt :0


----------



## E-Town520

gonna be starting another job soon, so the 'lac is gonna get parked to get some lovin haha new setup new paint


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Jan 18 2011, 05:22 PM~19632535-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah i bought it from the 2nd owner, the first owner was his aunt :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lucky i bought mine not running cus of a cracked radiator for 400 bucks then parted it out  but made like 1500
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E-Town520_@Jan 18 2011, 11:14 PM~19636251
> *gonna be starting another job soon, so the 'lac is gonna get parked to get some lovin haha new setup new paint
> *


siiiiiickkk


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 19 2011, 12:15 AM~19636904
> *siiiiiickkk
> *


I might pick up my cousin's cutlass too...single pump 10 batteries needs some work but I think he wanted 800 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sup fellas, damn dustin sucks u didnt keep the linc she was the first. but im doing good guys, a latter date ill do into detail about the past few years. but caddy is painted did a tune up on her the other week switch to ac delco spark plugs and a oil change. runs good but doesnt wanna stay running i think i forgot a vacuum line so ill handle that later. gunna be in durham with travis from tru family to hopefully get some parts for mine


----------



## 919ryder

yo mike when u gonna be in durham?


----------



## six trey impala




----------



## six trey impala

6 months of sitting still lookin pretty


----------



## Lowridin101

is chroming an engine on a car a bad idea if ur gona drive it on sunny days? (not daily drving)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Jan 23 2011, 10:30 PM~19679394
> *is chroming an engine on a car a bad idea if ur gona drive it on sunny days? (not daily drving)
> *


i got some chrome on my motor and it used too be daily driven, it just depends on how u take care of things, my bumpers are 48 years old and the chrome on the bumpers still shine


----------



## royalina

It is truly a lifestyle you will find yourself involved in everyday. It's enough to keep you occupied and out of trouble in the streets. And if your not careful, which will happen sometimes automatically, you will go through problems. It is truly a learning experiance from the street.












<a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Love-Series-Triple-Ring-Earrings-product-249.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier love ring replica</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Pen-5.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier tank watch</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Rings-7.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier jewelry online</a>


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by royalina_@Jan 24 2011, 01:46 AM~19679492
> *It is truly a lifestyle you will find yourself involved in everyday. It's enough to keep you occupied and out of trouble in the streets. And if your not careful, which will happen sometimes automatically, you will go through problems. It is truly a learning experiance from the street.
> <a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Love-Series-Triple-Ring-Earrings-product-249.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier love ring replica</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Pen-5.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier tank watch</a><a href=\'http://www.cartier4us.com/Cartier-Rings-7.html\' target=\'_blank\'>cartier jewelry online</a>
> *


x2. although i loved lowriders since forever, ive only been in the car scene for about a year, and so far it is definately a lifestyle you get involved in everyday. Things are bound to go wrong wit your car, but wen shit happens with mine (even though its irratating at times) im always eager to get my hands dirty and find out wuts wrong, how it happened, and how to fix it. if i aint fixin it, im cruisin, or hittin up my club members, comin up with new ideas, etc etc.

but anyway, i found this thread on the second page. it dont belong there. TTT for the youngins.


----------



## 919ryder

Sup homies anybody lookin for a back glass to a 52-54 belair? If so I got a og one clean no cracks. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

man gotta get going on the 63 been working on the honda too much hahaha


----------



## 919ryder

Oh hell naw :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 25 2011, 07:19 PM~19697349
> *Oh hell naw :biggrin:
> *


haha yessir been rollin a honda, probably have it painted before the 63 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic

must be a badass honda holmes. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 25 2011, 08:24 PM~19698029
> *must be a badass honda holmes. :biggrin:
> *


its fun, just trying too get into a different game see what i can do there


----------



## 919ryder

Ricer :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 26 2011, 01:51 AM~19699553
> *its fun, just trying too get into a different game see what i can do there
> *


tru, i can dig that. well if u end up wantin to get rid of the imp holla at me!

















































jk :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jan 26 2011, 10:29 AM~19702549
> *Ricer :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


shiiit all of my cars have been clean hahaha
that was the last honda, got another one now :biggrin: 
















































i'll sell the impala before the honda :biggrin: :biggrin: jk jk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESClassic

damn, u scaRed me for a sec. :ugh:


----------



## peter cruz

My word of advise to all the youngsters is to show your fellow man RESPECT! It will go a long way and you will make nothing but friends within the low riding community as well as with the rest of the automotive community no matter where you live at. This pic is of our OG's at our 35th Anniversary.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 PM~19713279
> *My word of advise to all the youngsters is to show your fellow man RESPECT!  It will go a long way and you will make nothing but friends within the low riding community as well as with the rest of the automotive community no matter where you live at.  This pic is of our OG's at our 35th Anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 PM~19713279
> *My word of advise to all the youngsters is to show your fellow man RESPECT!  It will go a long way and you will make nothing but friends within the low riding community as well as with the rest of the automotive community no matter where you live at.  This pic is of our OG's at our 35th Anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## listoB

any one here hop s10's???


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Feb 2 2011, 07:40 AM~19765287
> *any one here hop s10's???
> *


not my thing i'd rather buy a g body


----------



## OozerKid

Good thing I looked before I made a duplicate post. :happysad: hope us youngsters can keep the lifestyle alive and pass it on to the next generation. :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by OozerKid_@Feb 2 2011, 07:46 PM~19771341
> *Good thing I looked before I made a duplicate post.  :happysad: hope us youngsters can keep the lifestyle alive and pass it on to the next generation. :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 2 2011, 07:52 PM~19771401
> *fuck yea
> *


 X2


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 2 2011, 07:32 PM~19771153
> *not my thing i'd rather buy a g body
> *


LOW BUDGET SO I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAD :biggrin: LIKE EVERYONE DID IN THE EARLY 90'S


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 23 2011, 11:45 PM~19679482
> *i got some chrome on my motor and it used too be daily driven, it just depends on how u take care of things, my bumpers are 48 years old and the chrome on the bumpers still shine
> *


so is ur whole block chromed out?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 3 2011, 05:55 AM~19775486
> *so is ur whole block chromed out?
> *


not the actual block :biggrin: but i have oil pan, timing chain cover, alternator, valve covers, air breather alternator bracket. it still shines and its been sitting..


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Feb 2 2011, 11:06 PM~19773868
> *LOW BUDGET SO I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAD :biggrin:  LIKE EVERYONE DID IN THE EARLY 90'S
> *


sell it and buy a g body g body's are like 800 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19776700
> *not the actual block  :biggrin: but i have oil pan, timing chain cover, alternator, valve covers, air breather alternator bracket. it still shines and its been sitting..
> *


i was thinking about doing my whole block or parts of it some 1 told me it whole block chroming is bad because it dosent help release heat.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 5 2011, 08:27 PM~19797686
> *i was thinking about doing my whole block or parts of it some 1 told me it whole block chroming is bad because it dosent help release heat.
> *


that'll be more expensive then ur car too do, u have too pull the whole motor apart too do it


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2011, 02:22 AM~19799434
> *that'll be more expensive then ur car too do, u have too pull the whole motor apart too do it
> *


well im gona b rebuilding the engine anyways should i paint it and have parts of it chrome?


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 6 2011, 03:25 AM~19799446
> *well im gona b rebuilding the engine anyways should i paint it and have parts of it chrome?
> *


yes! i wouldnt chrome ur engine block... especially if its gonna be driven on the regular (weekends, cruises, etc.)


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 6 2011, 01:25 AM~19799446
> *well im gona b rebuilding the engine anyways should i paint it and have parts of it chrome?
> *


ur building a big body?? is it a LT1? i hope u know how much ur gonna spend rebuilding that motor. theres a reason why u dont see so much chrome in the engine bays on big body's unless they have a older sbc


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2011, 10:24 PM~19804484
> *ur building a big body?? is it a LT1? i hope u know how much ur gonna spend rebuilding that motor. theres a reason why u dont see so much chrome in the engine bays on big body's unless they have a older sbc
> *


x2 in all honesty, if u have the lt1 and theres nothing wrong w/it i wouldnt tear it down and rebuild it. me and my dad rebuilt one for his old 94 impala ss. like anything it can be done and its not all that complicated but u gotta have lots of time, knowledge, and $$$ :happysad:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Feb 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19804572
> *x2 in all honesty, if u have the lt1 and theres nothing wrong w/it i wouldnt tear it down and rebuild it. me and my dad rebuilt one for his old 94 impala ss. like anything it can be done and its not all that complicated but u gotta have lots of time, knowledge, and $$$ :happysad:
> *


they're good motors, i wouldnt open one up though unless it had hella high miles but if that was the case i wouldnt buy it :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2011, 09:26 PM~19805610
> *they're good motors, i wouldnt open one up though unless it had hella high miles but if that was the case i wouldnt buy it :biggrin:
> *


mine has 73,000 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 7 2011, 08:57 AM~19807560
> *mine has 73,000  :biggrin:
> *


wait till u do a tune up on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2011, 08:58 AM~19808060
> *wait till u do a tune up on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


already did runs smooth it ran better on the 14's but I aint goin back to those :biggrin: I get alot of shit for havin 13's on it then they shut up when I out hop 'em n leave their ass on take off :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 7 2011, 10:21 AM~19808205
> *already did runs smooth it ran better on the 14's but I aint goin back to those  :biggrin: I get alot of shit for havin 13's on it then they shut up when I out hop 'em n leave their ass on take off  :biggrin:
> *


that car dont hop! pshhh :biggrin: :biggrin: 
those easy too a tune up on? i know the bubble caprices arent lol my bro did a tune up on one he had too take the tire off too get too the spark plugs :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2011, 09:25 AM~19808224
> *that car dont hop! pshhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> those easy too a tune up on? i know the bubble caprices arent lol my bro did a tune up on one he had too take the tire off too get too the spark plugs  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it wasn't too bad I thought about doin the same cuz my hinges r fucked :roflmao: n it does hop alrite! :biggrin: I thought gas hoppin in my regal was fun shit now I got a V8 :roflmao:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 AM~19805610
> *they're good motors, i wouldnt open one up though unless it had hella high miles but if that was the case i wouldnt buy it :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 7 2011, 11:45 AM~19808684
> *it wasn't too bad I thought about doin the same cuz my hinges r fucked  :roflmao: n it does hop alrite!  :biggrin: I thought gas hoppin in my regal was fun shit now I got a V8  :roflmao:
> *


whats it hittin?


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 7 2011, 05:12 PM~19811794
> *whats it hittin?
> *


not sure to be honest I havent had a chance to check it on a stick


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 8 2011, 03:59 PM~19820185
> *not sure to be honest I havent had a chance to check it on a stick
> *


come on u have too have a guesstamation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 8 2011, 11:08 PM~19824520
> *come on u have too have a guesstamation  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd say mid 30's maybe


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 9 2011, 03:53 AM~19825199
> *I'd say mid 30's maybe
> *


MENTIRAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2011, 08:02 AM~19826159
> *MENTIRAS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: maybe a lil much high 20's low 30's??? I don't know it's kinda hard to tell from the door :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 9 2011, 09:46 AM~19826462
> *:roflmao: maybe a lil much high 20's low 30's??? I don't know it's kinda hard to tell from the door  :biggrin:
> *


fuck i cant hit shit from the door lol inside the car i can hit it, i think my car did high 20 too low 30s too, but i never actually layed into hard cus it would bottom out after the 3rd lick so i never hit it more then 3 licks :biggrin: need a full stack of 4 tons this time, i had 4 tons but they were cut half a turn


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2011, 10:17 AM~19827113
> *fuck i cant hit shit from the door lol inside the car i can hit it, i think my car did high 20 too low 30s too, but i never actually layed into hard cus it would bottom out after the 3rd lick so i never hit it more then 3 licks :biggrin: need a full stack of 4 tons this time, i had 4 tons but they were cut half a turn
> *


I can only hop from inside the car while moving :roflmao: I have 4 1/2 ton with half a turn cut


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 9 2011, 11:56 AM~19827379
> *I can only hop from inside the car while moving  :roflmao: I have 4 1/2 ton with half a turn cut
> *


yea whenever i hit it from the inside i tend too floor the gas too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit i bet ur car dont bottom out...


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2011, 11:01 AM~19827421
> *yea whenever i hit it from the inside i tend too floor the gas too  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit i bet ur car dont bottom out...
> *


nah it doesn't it :biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 9 2011, 01:17 PM~19828075
> *nah it doesn't it  :biggrin:
> *


i dont hop mine much since mine does, shit last time me and my lil nephew were cruising and i hopped on my bro and a bunch of friends at his house it got up good just saw the sky and when it came down my glove box opened and i had to re adjust my rear view mirror :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 9 2011, 01:28 PM~19828181
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 9 2011, 01:47 PM~19828808
> *i dont hop mine much since mine does, shit last time me and my lil nephew were cruising and i hopped on my bro and a bunch of friends at his house it got up good just saw the sky and when it came down my glove box opened and i had to re adjust my rear view mirror  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I broke my rear view mirror off in my regal :roflmao: so far in the fleetwood all I have broke was the bracket that holds the radio in it :roflmao: my deck has a lazy eye here n there hahaha


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 10 2011, 09:55 AM~19835689
> *I broke my rear view mirror off in my regal  :roflmao: so far in the fleetwood all I have broke was the bracket that holds the radio in it  :roflmao: my deck has a lazy eye here n there hahaha
> *


haha yea i had too bungie the battery down with like 6 bungie cords :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 10 2011, 12:55 PM~19835689
> *I broke my rear view mirror off in my regal  :roflmao: so far in the fleetwood all I have broke was the bracket that holds the radio in it  :roflmao: my deck has a lazy eye here n there hahaha
> *


shit my whole radio came out on me while i was on the highway. i hit the switch, that bitch flew out n i caught it. damn thing was hot! other people on the highway were probably lookin at me like i was crazy cuz i was tryna juggle my hot ass radio while tryna drive at the same time til i got of the next exit. :biggrin: crazy.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 10 2011, 04:05 PM~19838145
> *shit my whole radio came out on me while i was on the highway.  i hit the switch, that bitch flew out n i caught it.  damn thing was hot!  other people on the highway were probably lookin at me like i was crazy cuz i was tryna juggle my hot ass radio while tryna drive at the same time til i got of the next exit.  :biggrin:  crazy.
> *


 :roflmao: mines under my dash so that dont happen too me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 10 2011, 01:02 PM~19837269
> *haha yea i had too bungie the battery down with like 6 bungie cords :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me too! it broke thru the battery tray :roflmao: 



> *shit my whole radio came out on me while i was on the highway. i hit the switch, that bitch flew out n i caught it. damn thing was hot! other people on the highway were probably lookin at me like i was crazy cuz i was tryna juggle my hot ass radio while tryna drive at the same time til i got of the next exit.  crazy.*


hahaha my radio was hopping with my car last time shit was hilarious :roflmao: I didn't know which one was gettin more air :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 10 2011, 05:33 PM~19838677
> *me too! it broke thru the battery tray :roflmao:
> hahaha my radio was hopping with my car last time shit was hilarious  :roflmao: I didn't know which one was gettin more air  :roflmao:
> *


probably the radio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic

:roflmao: damn six trey u beat me too it!

































uffin:


----------



## E-Town520

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 10 2011, 04:41 PM~19838711
> *probably the radio  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha knew u would say that :roflmao: my radio bangs too!


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 10 2011, 05:44 PM~19838739
> *hahaha knew u would say that  :roflmao: my radio bangs too!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well got some news about the monte it's not done yet but someone stole my chain steering wheel out of it we don't know how they got into it either the shop left it unlocked or someone shimmied the window down all we know is that the steering wheel and nothing else is gone i hope they didn't take my stereo i mean i took the face plate off   :angry: :uh:  :angry: :uh:


----------



## ESClassic

Wut? Why just the steering wheel. Out of all things else, just the steering wheel? Wow.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I know right it pisses me off they did that :angry: oh well my cousin is ordering me another steering wheel so everything is gonna all good in the hood but i am still gonna keep my ear to the street in case it shows up


----------



## E-Town520

damn that's kinda weird just the steering wheel but still fucked up...hope u find who did it


----------



## six trey impala

must of been cheech and chong who jacked it lol, fuckers hate theifs


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 11 2011, 03:04 PM~19846401
> *must of been cheech and chong who jacked it lol, fuckers hate theifs
> *


no no cheech no longer drives a lowrider or acts like a chicano and chong is to busy doing stand up and smoking his medicinal :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 11 2011, 03:08 PM~19846421
> *no no cheech no longer drives a lowrider or acts like a chicano and chong is to busy doing stand up and smoking his medicinal :biggrin:
> *


well then it must be Chuco de big V-G-V


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 12 2011, 12:31 AM~19850396
> *well then it must be Chuco de big V-G-V
> *


damn it i should of known probably wanted it for his '59 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 12 2011, 05:53 PM~19853844
> *damn it i should of known probably wanted it for his '59 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Cheech Marin_@Feb 18 2011, 11:52 AM~19902135
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 11 2011, 05:08 PM~19846421
> *no no cheech no longer drives a lowrider or acts like a chicano and chong is to busy doing stand up and smoking his medicinal :biggrin:
> *


 chong died little homie. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mister smiley

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## AGCutty

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 18 2011, 05:24 PM~19904114
> *chong died little homie. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Chong's not dead homie he's still smokin' :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

So I got the monte back yesterday got some pictures and a video so here we go

someone was trying to jack it and they tried by prying it off and wound up bending the whole wheel and adapter to when you turn the wheel it gets stuck, so I took it off and put the stock wheel back on



















I had to super glue the right side of the gauge cluster back on cause someone broke it off like if they where on a mission to get a stereo









I know with most of these montes theirs a certain way to get the hood down with mine you have to shimmy it down well i would of told them that from the beginning but i didn't and well they wound up bending the arm of the driver side hood hinge

Pass. side









Driver side










and heres a video i shot this morning


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20030678
> *So I got the monte back yesterday got some pictures and a video so here we go
> 
> someone was trying to jack it and they tried by prying it off and wound up bending the whole wheel and adapter to when you turn the wheel it gets stuck, so I took it off and put the stock wheel back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to super glue the right side of the gauge cluster back on cause someone broke it off like if they where on a mission to get a stereo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know with most of these montes theirs a certain way to get the hood down with mine you have to shimmy it down well i would of told them that from the beginning but i didn't and well they wound up bending the arm of the driver side hood hinge
> Pass. side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a video i shot this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:| 
IDK what to say.


----------



## Wicked

:uh: 

 


Seen a car today at the junker that looked just like yours! Turned out to be a Regal though. Anyway, good to see your car back on the road again.
:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked+Mar 6 2011, 09:33 PM~20031557-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> IDK what to say.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wicked_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031942
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> Seen a car today at the junker that looked just like yours! Turned out to be a Regal though. Anyway, good to see your car back on the road again.
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin: well we got to take it back to the garage cause it's not changing gears

oh heres the steering wheel where they bent it


----------



## Wicked

Get some pliers, see if you can straighten that bend out a bit.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 7 2011, 02:36 PM~20036379
> *Get some pliers, see if you  can straighten that bend out a bit.
> *


i'll try but i don't it will be ever going back on cause the male part of steering column(the part the steering wheel slides onto) is bent as well so yeah   

the governor on the transmission was bad my cousin replaced it i hope cause we haven't heard anything from him but i had to make a midnight over to the garage to see if my windows where rolled up which they where :biggrin: bad part is that my other cousin that works their left the doors unlocked and didn't shut the driver side door correctly  and now i have to get a hinge kit cause the door striker is completely wore out so now when the door isn't shut right and it's still open you can push on it and it magically opens for you :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok governor is replaced drove around most of the day yesterday shifted fine kinda cause theirs a valve i guess either on the governor or the transmisson and it hasn't broken in yet so when you drive it you have to release the gas pedal and put your foot back on it for it to shift.

but not so fine when the motor and tranny start to get cold then it doesn't shift at all but a half hour running does the trick when you have it in L2 not D

also got a GF now :biggrin: she's so perfect for me lol she smokes likes to cruise and likes oldies :boink:


----------



## Wicked

Sold my wheels.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2011, 07:55 PM~20071269
> *:biggrin:
> Might sell my wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really your kidding right aren't those the stock wheels or do you got another set :0


----------



## Wicked




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20071588
> *These came off a 4WD BMW. I need to run spacers in the front to clear the brakes. The european cars came with the correct ones for my car with no spacers needed but those run for +$700. I got these for $100. I figured I could sell these and get some suspension and slam the car but I'm undecided. They're stock wheels but they can look sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


 :nosad: you are alittle :loco:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 11 2011, 09:28 PM~20071958
> *:nosad:  you are alittle :loco:
> *


You have no idea.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20072168
> *You have no idea.
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2011, 11:57 PM~20072168
> *You have no idea.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

sell u my wheels for the beemer :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

Nah, I don't like XXR wheels. I'm going for an OEM look.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Needs a donor car, caddy is running absoluty prime dude. But I need a donor car for misc odds and ends.....so happy tho I love the color its fuckin ganster. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

sucks about the monte beto but ay dude shes alive and u still got her thats what counts


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20083894
> *Nah, I don't like XXR wheels. I'm going for an OEM look.
> *


 :buttkick: lol get some real bbs wheels not the oem 14s


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2011, 09:42 PM~20085018
> *:buttkick: lol get some real bbs wheels not the oem 14s
> *


14's are dime a dozen, these are 15's and are harder to find. Oh and these are BBS RZ


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 13 2011, 10:40 PM~20085427
> *14's are dime a dozen, these are 15's and are harder to find. Oh and these are BBS  RZ
> *


some bbs rm's would be nice


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 13 2011, 11:20 PM~20085726
> *some bbs rm's would be nice
> *


 :biggrin: 

These just sold recently. $2,000 shipped.
http://www.e30sport.com/board/showthread.php?t=195930


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Mar 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20084255
> *sucks about the monte beto but ay dude shes alive and u still got her thats what counts
> *


thanks mikey but sadly i have to take her back the tranny refuses to shift in D and she has started to bleed again so yeah and also I just wanted to let everybody know that i'm going to be a daddy :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2011, 06:48 PM~20091352
> *thanks mikey but sadly i have to take her back the tranny refuses to shift in D and she has started to bleed again so yeah and also I just wanted to let everybody know that i'm going to be a daddy :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :around: 


Congrats. :cheesy:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wassup perros check out my new ride!

97 chevy! s10 blazer


----------



## ElMonte74'

OMG I'M NOT GOING TO BE A DADDY :biggrin: BITCH JUST GOT ME RILED UP SAYING SHE WAS AND I WAS BROKE SO I COULDN'T GET A DAMN TEST BUT HALLELUJAH I'M A FREE MAN  :biggrin:


----------



## jimmy78mc

im planining on reinforcing my frame how thick of plate should i use thank in advance


----------



## jimmy78mc

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 19 2011, 02:58 AM~20127096
> *OMG I'M NOT GOING TO BE A DADDY :biggrin: BITCH JUST GOT ME RILED UP SAYING SHE WAS AND I WAS BROKE SO I COULDN'T GET A DAMN TEST BUT HALLELUJAH I'M A FREE MAN   :biggrin:
> *


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Mar 21 2011, 01:14 PM~20143289
> *im planining on reinforcing my frame how thick of plate should i use thank in advance
> *


if ur planning on hopping i'd go 1/4 but just a normal wrap would be good with 1/8 inch


----------



## jimmy78mc

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 23 2011, 08:57 PM~20165293
> *if ur planning on hopping i'd go 1/4 but just a normal wrap would be good with 1/8 inch
> *


is there certain parts of the frame or does it have to be the whole thing im not planing on hoppin but i dont want to tweak or mess it up


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Mar 24 2011, 11:16 AM~20169504
> *is there certain parts of the frame or does it have to be the whole thing im not planing on hoppin but i dont want to tweak or mess it up
> *


if u wanna full wrap u can do it all 1/8 inch or if u want a mild u can just do the stress points like rear arches, cross member, all those other spots,a full wrap would be better in the long run but that just depends on if u wanna take the body off the frame or u could get another frame and work on it little by little and then when its ready just swap body and motor and trans and all the other suspension pieces


----------



## jimmy78mc

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 24 2011, 06:32 PM~20172318
> *if u wanna full wrap u can do it all 1/8 inch or if u want a mild u can just do the stress points like rear arches, cross member, all those other spots,a full wrap would be better in the long run but that just depends on if u wanna take the body off the frame or u could get another frame and work on it little by little and then when its ready just swap body and motor and trans and all the other suspension pieces
> *


Thanks for.all the info really appreciate it


----------



## jimmy78mc

When are the car shows in yakima


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc+Mar 25 2011, 06:20 AM~20176400-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for.all the info really appreciate it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimmy78mc_@Mar 25 2011, 06:21 AM~20176404
> *When are the car shows in yakima
> *


umm i think the first one is Cinco de mayo im not sure


----------



## one87LS

my lac, im 17 :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Mar 26 2011, 08:10 PM~20188960
> *my lac, im 17 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Mar 26 2011, 08:10 PM~20188960
> *my lac, im 17 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

started to work on it droped a rebuilt 350 in it got it running good im guna start workin on the body next


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Apr 2 2011, 06:05 PM~20244181-->
> 
> 
> 
> started to work on it droped a rebuilt 350 in it got it running good im guna start workin on the body next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 2 2011, 06:17 PM~20244224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Homie i love that body style looks sick homie.

what color u gonna paint it???


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20244923
> *Damn Homie i love that body style looks sick homie.
> 
> what color u gonna paint it???
> *


yea i love the body lines on it its sick im thinking of doin it something like this


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 3 2011, 07:57 AM~20247136
> *yea i love the body lines on it its sick im thinking of doin it something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GOOD HOMIE
ARE U GONNA PATTERN IT OUT TO???

THAT COLOR LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: 

GOT MY CAPRICE PAINTED TO GONNA POST PIX WITH ITS NEW MAKE OVER.
AND WHEN I THROW MY WIRES BACK ON.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20247235
> *LOOKN GOOD HOMIE
> ARE U GONNA PATTERN IT OUT TO???
> 
> THAT COLOR LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> 
> GOT MY CAPRICE PAINTED TO GONNA POST PIX WITH ITS NEW MAKE OVER.
> AND WHEN I THROW MY WIRES BACK ON.
> *


yea i might throw some patterns depends how im doin with money hell yea what color you paint your ride


----------



## Llerenas1960s

or i was thinkin painting it like this but with a light blue vynle top


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## E-Town520

TO THE TOP!!! it's been awhile


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Sup fellas, I am sorry for being ghost for a long time. Life....is crazy.


----------



## dropped_97blazer

watup foos weres evryone at


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

The youngest ***** in young riders has arrived lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SUP LOCO


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ATM_LAunitic said:


> The youngest ***** in young riders has arrived lol


 how old are u dogg??


----------



## dropped_97blazer

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> SUP LOCO


 wasup foo wat u been up too


----------



## E-Town520

Wat up wat up


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

QUOTE=dropped_97blazer;14564569]how old are u dogg??[/QUOTE] 18 lol at least I think I'm the youngest


----------



## dropped_97blazer

wasup E-town.. nah homie u not the yungest haha.. im 17..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

dropped_97blazer said:


> wasup E-town.. nah homie u not the yungest haha.. im 17..


 Lol damn, real shit?


----------



## E-Town520

dropped_97blazer said:


> wasup E-town.. nah homie u not the yungest haha.. im 17..


 Wat u been up to


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

thinking of getting a 72 rivi boat tail. what are your thoughts?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lol damn, real shit?


 yuup ima be 18 in febuary.. got a ukc registered blue nose pit too...


----------



## dropped_97blazer

E-Town520 said:


> Wat u been up to


 watup foo nutin much foo jus chillin wit my wifey n my baby boy.. n u? wasup wit ur big body??


----------



## E-Town520

That's cool shit nothing much just working, I just got the Lac back about 3 weeks ago gonna go in for paint soon


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Workin and tryin to sale my ride


----------



## .TODD

E-Town520 said:


> That's cool shit nothing much just working, I just got the Lac back about 3 weeks ago gonna go in for paint soon


what up homie


----------



## E-Town520

.TODD said:


> what up homie


 Nothing much what about you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what i roll right now.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and what im after.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the guys selling it for 2,500. looks solid .


----------



## Llerenas1960s

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what i roll right now.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and what im after.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the guys selling it for 2,500. looks solid .



ID DO IT THAT WOULD BE A NICE RIDE HOMIE DO IT UP THE COLOR OF THE BIKE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> ID DO IT THAT WOULD BE A NICE RIDE HOMIE DO IT UP THE COLOR OF THE BIKE


thats exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking.


:thumbsup: POST IT UP IF YOU GET IT HOMIE


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt


----------



## Bones 87

might as well join up on this im only 18 and ive been lucky own aall the cars i have ive owned a 80 regal 81 regal 89 cadillac 51 chevy bomba and a 87 cutlass supreme. I finally know how much money and time goes into building lowriders so this time i want to do it right im looking into another regal this time to keep it and work on it.


----------



## PapaBear2o9

21 but not new to the lowrider game....been doing this lowrider game since 14....had a 67 impala then 81 regal,68 fastback impala...then back to 85 buick regal keeping it....this is to the young and older lowriders lets kick it old school and us are low lows on daily basses or just daily drivers like back in the day stop leaving your car in the garage waiting for a show...Cruz your ride in a group or solo....dont really matter just get your car out the garage and on to the streets....lets keep this lowrideing game alive...:h5:


----------



## PapaBear2o9

*WHAT I ROLL RIGHT NOW...*


----------



## E-Town520

Damn it's been awhile! Clean regal man I had an '86


----------



## PapaBear2o9

THX E-TOWN....:thumbsup:GOT ANY PIC OF THE 86 YOU HAD????LETS SEE THEM


----------



## E-Town520

E-Town520 said:


>


Here's one gotta find more


----------



## E-Town520

E-Town520 said:


>


Few more


----------



## cuate64




----------



## LILLOKOTE

When I first started hopping my car the body lines started getting closer and closer like the front fenders to where the door starts any body know why


----------



## umlolo

LILLOKOTE said:


> When I first started hopping my car the body lines started getting closer and closer like the front fenders to where the door starts any body know why


You need to reinforce frame and make sure you're setup isn't bolted to trunk


----------



## LILLOKOTE

Yeah for sure battery rack is to frame but I checked under neath and no signs of cracks on the frame ill c what els I can figure out thanks for your help


----------



## Daddy ooo

Nothing like being a young Lowrider. These are the years you youngsters will remember the the most. Take plenty of pic,s so you can look back on your young days as a Lowrider. A lot of us older guys didn't do this and would pay any price to have pic,s of our young days as a rider.


----------



## daily 64 rag

Daddy ooo said:


> Nothing like being a young Lowrider. These are the years you youngsters will remember the the most. Take plenty of pic,s so you can look back on your young days as a Lowrider. A lot of us older guys didn't do this and would pay any price to have pic,s of our young days as a rider.


well said:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Another thing youngster,s. In this game of lowRiding your going get pulled over for different things. Make sure you take care of these matters. If you don't you,ll start having warrant,s and shit and loose your L,s or even your ride. I,m speaking from experience. I,ve lost several cars and spent many a day in jail,s behind traffic ticket,s when I was a kid. By the age of 18 I didn't any L,s.


----------



## StartDrive

Young riders need to learn driving first. I am now 22 find for practice test for driving free alabama cdl practice test available?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

LILLOKOTE said:


> When I first started hopping my car the body lines started getting closer and closer like the front fenders to where the door starts any body know why


 its cause the bolts that hold fenders and hood in place get loose from the hopping and driving you gotta tighten everything up once in a while, more driving more checking on panels!(impalas lower a arms even get loose we use to tighten my primos 62 all the time!):thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

my 2 cents for you youngsters is to get a ride that has a good stock paint job or Its always better to get your ride painted before your juice if your on a budget because at least you can cruise your ride on spokes, i know alot of people who start on the frame and hydros and they still not driving their car cause its all taken a part and all they can do is just watch me cruise my lac and hit 3 wheels and gas hop!!!!:thumbsup: if you have a good stock paint job then you dont have to worry about paint so you can start on the hydros right of the back(down the line add to stock paint job like flakes,patterns,pearl,ect.)


----------



## Nightwalker64

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> my 2 cents for you youngsters is to get a ride that has a good stock paint job or Its always better to get your ride painted before your juice if your on a budget because at least you can cruise your ride on spokes, i know alot of people who start on the frame and hydros and they still not driving their car cause its all taken a part and all they can do is just watch me cruise my lac and hit 3 wheels and gas hop!!!!:thumbsup: if you have a good stock paint job then you dont have to worry about paint so you can start on the hydros right of the back(down the line add to stock paint job like flakes,patterns,pearl,ect.)


Good advice here metal work is expensive,gives you time to save up.Im in the market now trying to get back in lowriding and will take this advice.Lay and play first and when funds a available piece it together the way I want,it it gives me research time and good deals/decisions come from research.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slo

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> my 2 cents for you youngsters is to get a ride that has a good stock paint job or Its always better to get your ride painted before your juice if your on a budget because at least you can cruise your ride on spokes, i know alot of people who start on the frame and hydros and they still not driving their car cause its all taken a part and all they can do is just watch me cruise my lac and hit 3 wheels and gas hop!!!!:thumbsup: if you have a good stock paint job then you dont have to worry about paint so you can start on the hydros right of the back(down the line add to stock paint job like flakes,patterns,pearl,ect.)


Best advice, everyone wanna "pull it off the frame" and "do it right" (what the fuck does that even mean) when in reality they could not be doing it any more wrong than that. End up selling it or scrapping it, iv done both. We have all done that to some project or another customer or self owned. Unless you got 10k+ set aside to get a good running start after its been framed off even If back yard built. 

Building dozen vehicles at home an abroad I am confident that ripping it all apart is not the way to go unless you have a game plan, budget and the time/space. I would gladly challenge anyone up to it.


----------

